# VWL Lovers & Groupies Thread: Meese-ka, Mice-ka MOOSE-kateers



## stopher1

*VWL Lovers & Groupies Thread* continuing where we left off... and beginning anew with a quote from our beloved eliza who's started each of our previous threads....




eliza61 said:


> …You know the feeling; it usually starts building right after you make your reservations. A slow excitement kicks in, a happy anticipation that soon (although, not soon enough) you’ll be back.
> 
> You can’t explain it; logically you know there may be more exotic or beautiful places out there. Heck, some folks think it doesn’t even compare to its name sake but all that doesn’t matter to you. All you can think is soon, so very soon you’ll be there.
> 
> And then it comes, the moment you turn onto Timberland Dr. You smile a quiet smile full of joy that says YES!! Finally, I’m here & in the tiny amount of time it takes to pass through the gates until you finally see her, you are completely, blissfully happy. Is it your imagination or do you think she smiles back at you, a feeling that no matter how long it’s been since you last visited, she is glad to see you, welcomes you home, whispers to you of a week full of good times.
> 
> Yes, you definitely know the feeling, All the previous weeks, months and even years of waiting, all the times real life dropped an anvil on your head, have all been worth it for this feeling.
> 
> *Welcome to the Wilderness Lodge Groupies Forum.* Come on in and say hello! We’ve got a moose mom, wilderness Dad and a Granny (yep, he’s a guy), we’ve got a Teapot and an Inkman, a Muushka, an Iowan that really loves Disney and a whole host of folks who love the Wilderness Lodge.



Here are but a few of our friendly lot of Groupies...
*
2011 December Groupie Meet*





*
2010 December Groupie Meet*








eliza61 said:


> …We share pictures, trip reports birthday wishes and stories and when you start to feel like a flat cartoon character from real life dropping all those anvils on ya, we’ve got well wishes to pump you back up.
> 
> Come and sit a spell!!
> 
> Oh, let us know when you’re traveling and your birthday. We’ll eat cake with ya too!!



And from our own tired canine friend, sometimes known as Patrick...



sleepydog25 said:


> *Let each of us, one and all, welcome you to the Lodge! *
> _*As you'll soon see our group is quite the hodgepodge;*_
> *Come on over, pull up a rocker, and please have a seat,*
> _*'Cause we're friendly, relaxed, laid-back, and almost always upbeat.*_
> 
> _*This is the place for stories told and wishes fulfilled and fine,*_
> _*So, grab a hot cocoa (or in my case a nice glass of wine);*_
> *Here's where acquaintances become neighbors then turn into friends,*
> _*So, sit a spell, get comfy, and let your thoughts be cleansed.*_
> _*Get to know our merry band (we're truly not loons),*_
> _*There is but one rule: be sure to hit the spittoons.*_
> 
> _*Welcome! *_




































































































Welcome!!


----------



## stopher1

Our Groupies Vacations List

Whenever you are ready with a new vacation that you would like added to the list -* please just PM me and I'll take care of adding it.*  IF you post it in the thread itself... it might get missed.  I'm just sayin' - I do try to read it all, but sometimes when I'm traveling or away for a bit, it might just get missed.  *So if you just PM me, that'd be your best bet for getting your special trip included on the list.  *



2012 VWL VACATIONS and the _other_ DVC vacations 

_* If you'd like to be included on this list - please just PM me! *_

*March*
horselover 2-6 BCV
JimmyTammy 2-10 OKW
BWV Dreamin 3-8 VWL
Ronald Duck  12-16 VWL
Inkmahm/Dynaguy 13-15 BLT - followed by 16-19 THV


*April*
tea pot  16-18 BWV
DiznyDi & Dad  28 - May 3 AKV-Club Level
tea pot  29 - May 3 BCV
MiaSRN62  29 - May 4 OKW
stopher1  30 - May 3 OKW


*May*
claire_ont 3-8 POP 
DiznyDi & Dad  4-12 VWL
wildernessDad  12-18  AKV-Jambo House _Grand Villa!_ 
Corinne  13-19 BCV
twokats 17-25 VWL followed by 26 - June 1 - DCL Fantasy _for their 28th anniversary!_


*June*
suemom2kay  8-15 VWL
Berta  10-16 VWL
blossomz 18-22 AKV Kidani followed by  22-27 VWL
icecoldpenguin/audipolo  29 - Jul 2  BWV  Pre-WEDDING 


*July*
icecoldpenguin/audipolo 2-9  - *HONEYMOON*  
stopher1 14-21 AKV


*August*


*September*
tea pot  16-21 BLT  followed by  21-22 BCV

*October*
horselover  4-9 BCV
Inkmahm/Dynaguy 24-29 BWV


*November*
sleepydog25/luvvwl  8-11  BCV  or BLT  - not sure yet
Inkmahm/Dynaguy 28-30  _followed by DCL Fantasy 12/1-8!_

*December*
wildernessDad 1-9 VWL
jimmytammy 2-14 VWL
Inkmahm/Dynaguy 8-12 VWL
DiznyDi/DiznyDad 8-15 VWL
horselover 20-27 VWL
claire_ont 29 - Jan 5, 2013  AKV






*And for our CRUISING Groupies........*


2012 Cruising Groupies

*If you'd like to be on this list, please PM me!*


March[/B]


*April*


*May*
BWV Dreamin - May 12-19 on DCL Fantasy


*June*


*July*


*August*
bobbiwoz - 10-24 - DCL Dream


*September*


*October*
stopher1  14-21  RCI Explorer of the Seas to Bermuda


*November*


*December*
Inkmahm / Dynayguy  1-8  DCL Fantasy 


2013 Cruising Groupies
bobbiwoz  DCL Member Cruise  10-14

*And again - to be included on any of the above lists - PLEASE - just PM me!  Thanks. *


----------



## stopher1

*Pixie Dust List (You know what we mean) * 

Muushka was doing this for us on the last thread, but I couldn't get a hold of her when starting this thread, so I'm just going to take it away from her this time around...

For new visitors, we hope that you can see throughout our thread that we have a love for our Lodge. 
But more importantly, we care about each other.
We have decided that it would be good to keep track of pixie dust requests. 
Not really the fun, fluffy kind, but the more serious.
If you want to be placed on this post, just let me know by PM? I don't want to be presumptuous. 

My hope is that all pixie dust requests will have a good ending. If you are on this list, please know that you are in our hearts. And please feel free to PM me to give updates for this post.


----------



## stopher1

Here are a few links that are NOT Lodge related, but rather related to all of our sister resorts within the greater DVC family, just for fun, but also in case anyone has specific questions about another resort, all of the DVC resort threads are in one place here...

Animal Kingdom Lodge:  ***Official AKV Owners and Lovers Thread***
Aulani, Resort & Spa: Aulani Owners Thread - Aloha!
Bay Lake Tower:  ***Bay Lake Tower Owner's Thread***
Beach Club Villas: "STORMIN THE BEACH" BCV Owners - and GROUPIES WELCOME HOME!
Boardwalk Villas: The I Love BWV (yes, Hallways and Clown Pool, too!)
Hilton Head:  HHI Roll Call, Adoration & Information Thread 2010
Old Key West:  OKW Lovers Thread !!!
Saratoga Springs:  SSR Lovers & Owners Part 2
Vero Beach: Vero Beach Adoration 2010 Thread... We Need New 2011 Thread...Somebody?
Villas at Grand Californian: The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa Owners & Lovers Group 2.0


----------



## stopher1

Reserved


----------



## Muushka

*I want to update our list.  
If you want to be included in the birthday celebrations in 2012,
 (who wouldn't ?? ) PM me!*​

*Groupie Birthdays!!!

Eliza61.........................January 1 Our favorite New Years Baby!!
Mr deebits AKA Ed..........January 5
SantaRay and Elvis!!.......January 8
Blossomz......................January 13
Twokats and Claire_ont...January 25.....Two-fer!   
JimmyTammy ...............January 28
Disney Loving Iowan.......January 29

WildernessDad.......... February 4
Cheer4Bison..............February 14
Nicoal13 AKA Nicole....February 16

Muushka...............March 1
ladytink75.............March 7
Icecoldpenguin (Teresa)March 10
Inkmahm..............March 19
Horselover.............March 26
LeslieLou...............March 28

Granny..........................April 12
Tea Pot & DisneyNutzy....April 18
DiznyDi.........................April 23

franandaj .....................May 1
Loribell.........................May 3
DiznyzDad!!! .................May 7
Maria (MiaSRN62)...........May 23

Corinne..........................June 6
KAT4DISNEY....................June 11
SlimpLaw .......................June 26
magicalmcwho.................June 30


Audipolo and Icecoldpenguin (AKA Greg and Teresa) Wedding day!!!!  July 1, 2012

Oshawa ....................July 6
lisah0711..................July11
deebits AKA Deirdre...July 17 
DaveH......................July 26
BWV Dreamin...........July 31

TammyNC.......August 15
DynaGuy.........August 20
DODIE!!..........August 31

I Book He Pays..September 29

stopher1 ........October 4
Audipolo (Greg)October 11  
Berta..............October 20

MaryJ.....................November 10

twinklebug.................Dec 6 
Mickeymorse..............Dec 15
WDWRR_ENGINEER...Dec 29
*







*How to steal a Moosie for your very own!

Please, he is yours for the taking!*

IMG]http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/uploads/43490/groupsm2.jpg[/IMG]


1. Click on "User CP" at the top left of the page.
2. Click on "Edit Avatar"
3. Add the above  stuff and paste him in (dont need to use the insert image thingy)
4. I removed the left bracket so that you can copy him, just add the [ to the left of the IMG].
5. Click the SAVE button, and you're done.


----------



## franandaj

Ooooooh! Am I the first to join the new thread?  Great job stopher!


----------



## sleepydog25

*Let each of us, one and all, welcome you to the Lodge! *
_*As you'll soon see our group is quite the hodgepodge;*_
*Come on over, pull up a rocker, and please have a seat,*
_*'Cause we're friendly, relaxed, laid-back, and almost always upbeat.*_

_*This is the place for stories told and wishes fulfilled and fine,*_
_*So, grab a hot cocoa (or in my case a nice glass of wine);*_
*Here's where acquaintances become neighbors then turn into friends,*
_*So, sit a spell, get comfy, and let your thoughts be cleansed.*_
_*Get to know our merry band (we're truly not loons),*_
_*There is but one rule: be sure to hit the spittoons.*_

_*Welcome! *_

___________________________

Thanks for starting the new thread, Stopher! I hope my little ditty will help welcome those who find us anew. 
Patrick, aka *sleepydog*


----------



## Granny

Thanks for kicking off the new thread Christopher.  

And that's a great title for the thread too.


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> *Let each of us, one and all, welcome you to the Lodge! *
> _*As you'll soon see our group is quite the hodgepodge;*_
> *Come on over, pull up a rocker, and please have a seat,*
> _*'Cause we're friendly, relaxed, laid-back, and almost always upbeat.*_
> 
> _*This is the place for stories told and wishes fulfilled and fine,*_
> _*So, grab a hot cocoa (or in my case a nice glass of wine);*_
> *Here's where acquaintances become neighbors then turn into friends,*
> _*So, sit a spell, get comfy, and let your thoughts be cleansed.*_
> _*Get to know our merry band (we're truly not loons),*_
> _*There is but one rule: be sure to hit the spittoons.*_
> 
> _*Welcome! *_
> 
> 
> ___________________________
> 
> Thanks for starting the new thread, Stopher! I hope my little ditty will help welcome those who find us anew.
> Patrick, aka *sleepydog*




I love this poem.  Maybe we can get Stoph to put it in the opening?


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> I love this poem.  Maybe we can get Stoph to put it in the opening?



Maybe you can oh moosie mama... but later, when I'm back on my laptop & not using my phone to connect.  Watch for it later...


----------



## DiznyDi

Love the new thread already!  We're standing in line at the Magical Express. Have absolutely  never seen it this crowded.  Enjoy your day Groupies. I know we will. We're headed to the Lodge!


----------



## twinklebug

DiznyDi said:


> Love the new thread already!  We're standing in line at the Magical Express. Have absolutely  never seen it this crowded.  Enjoy your day Groupies. I know we will. We're headed to the Lodge!



I'm sitting here desperate to breathe the WL air, trying to figure out how I can squeeze in a 3 day visit and you post this!? 

I hope your bus gets you there fast! 

Send some WL pics
sounds  & music our way!​Don't forget a can of WL air too!


----------



## stopher1

DiznyDi said:


> Love the new thread already!  We're standing in line at the Magical Express. Have absolutely  never seen it this crowded.  Enjoy your day Groupies. I know we will. We're headed to the Lodge!



Have a WONDERFUL time Di.  Say hi to Dad too.


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> I'm sitting here desperate to breathe the WL air, trying to figure out how I can squeeze in a 3 day visit and you post this!?
> 
> I hope your bus gets you there fast!
> 
> Send some WL pics
> sounds
> & music our way!​Don't forget a can of WL air too!


What *twinklebug* said!


----------



## DVC Jen

Looking forward to becoming active again.  We weren't able to go to WDW last year - financial reasons and it REALLY bummed me out.

We are leaving on June 8th to start our drive there.  Will be offsite in Orlando for a few days exploring IOA for our oldest daughter.  She is a huge Harry Potter fan.  Then we check in at BLT (graduation request from our youngest who graduates high school on June 2nd).  We will be there 5 nights.  Then finally - we go HOME on June 18th for 5 more night.  Then off to Vero for 3 nights.

I am getting so excited I feel like I am going to burst out of my skin.

Can't wait!!!!!!

So is there anything new going on from our last trip two years ago that I should be aware of?


----------



## eliza61

Checkin in on our new Digs.  Great start Chris, love the title. LOL.  Thanks for the shout out. 


Welcome to our newbies!!


----------



## Nicoal13

I'm here! Thanks for starting the new thread Stopher!

2 more sleeps for us! Woohoo!

Barb - can you add my birthday to the list? Feb. 16th Thanks!


----------



## DVC Jen

DH got me a wonderful slide show program as an early Mothers Day gift.  I was playing around with it late last night with some of our VWL/WL photos from our 2009 trip.

Here is a link to the slide show.

http://jenniferdifranco.smugmug.com...AnimotoVWL/16919548_WZcvK7#1278724867_PQ7VHQL


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Everyone:

Hope all of you are doing well. Nine more days until we are in FL! I can't wait for vacation!! DH has been working very long hours and has a lot of deadlines to meet before we leave. He needs a vacation badly.

*Stopher1* ~ A super duper congratulations on your Wood Badge Ticket. I don't know anything about scouting (sorry) but from what you described it's a huge achievement! I know you are thrilled and very excited for the upcoming "beading ceremony". WTG!! Thanks for starting the new thread and providing all the information.

*Nicoal13* ~ Happy Belated Anniversary and  to DH. 

*wildernessDad* ~ I'm so sorry that you aren't feeling well.  Glad you went to the doctor today. Feel better and rest!

*horselover* ~ Happy Belated Anniversary to you as well! 

*twokats* ~ Great news that you won't need chemo and had good visit with the doctor. Best of luck with your upcoming radiation therapy and good luck to your mom as well. 

*MiaSRN62* ~ Have a fantastic vacation and enjoy. Let me know how you liked Vero Beach. Thinking of going there at some point.

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## twinklebug

DVC Jen said:


> DH got me a wonderful slide show program as an early Mothers Day gift.  I was playing around with it late last night with some of our VWL/WL photos from our 2009 trip.
> 
> Here is a link to the slide show.
> 
> http://jenniferdifranco.smugmug.com...AnimotoVWL/16919548_WZcvK7#1278724867_PQ7VHQL


 Well done! I hate to admit I'm supposed to be working but had to stop everything to watch & listen.

Might have to go do it again...


----------



## I Book He Pays

Part Two... 

*DizneyDi* ~ Welcome Home!!!  Have a fantastic vacation! 

*Muushka* ~  for adding me to the birthday list.

*DVCJen* ~ You have a great vacation to look forward to and congrats to your daughter.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Checkin' in to the new thread!  Thanks Stopher!!

In 12 days we should be about over Texas headed toward the World!


----------



## Muushka

Nicoal13 said:


> I'm here! Thanks for starting the new thread Stopher!
> 
> 2 more sleeps for us! Woohoo!
> 
> Barb - can you add my birthday to the list? Feb. 16th Thanks!



You got it girlfriend.  Have a wonderful time at our beloved.



DVC Jen said:


> DH got me a wonderful slide show program as an early Mothers Day gift.  I was playing around with it late last night with some of our VWL/WL photos from our 2009 trip.
> 
> Here is a link to the slide show.
> 
> http://jenniferdifranco.smugmug.com...AnimotoVWL/16919548_WZcvK7#1278724867_PQ7VHQL



That is a great slide show.  Can you share the name of the program?


----------



## DVC Jen

twinklebug said:


> Well done! I hate to admit I'm supposed to be working but had to stop everything to watch & listen.
> 
> Might have to go do it again...



I have been having a hard time getting stuff done when all I want to do is play with the new program.



I Book He Pays said:


> Part Two...
> 
> *DizneyDi* ~ Welcome Home!!!  Have a fantastic vacation!
> 
> *Muushka* ~  for adding me to the birthday list.
> 
> *DVCJen* ~ You have a great vacation to look forward to and congrats to your daughter.



Thanks



Muushka said:


> You got it girlfriend.  Have a wonderful time at our beloved.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great slide show.  Can you share the name of the program?



it's animoto as in animoto.com


----------



## supersuperwendy

I'm dreaming of the day when we can finally stay at VWL.  It's one of the few DVC resorts we've never stayed at yet.  We always stop by the resort though just to walk around because we love it!  My kids love Whispering Canyon Cafe and it's a must do for every trip.  Hopefully someday we can stay there!


----------



## Nicoal13

Great slideshow Jen! I enjoyed watching it. DS is very excited to get there and he loved the pictures too.

Barb - thanks for adding me and for your help with this vacation. 

horselover - Happy Anniversary to you and your DH as well!

wildernessDad - feel better and enjoy your trip!

Trish - have a great vacation if I don't make it back to the thread by then. We'll be there until the 14th.

DiznyDi - I wonder why ME was so busy? Makes me nervous as we arrive on Saturday.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Everyone:

*DVC Jen* ~ Great slideshow and nicely done!! Thanks so much for sharing with us!

*supersuperwendy* ~ I agree with you...I would love to stay at the VWL! I love that resort!!! We plan on visiting WL during our vacation and absorb the beautiful surroundings.

*Nicoal13* ~ Thank you very much for the vacation wishes. We are arriving at SSR on the 14th for one week and the second week we are off property (sniff). Exchange via. RCI didn't work out for the second week but I tried my best. I'm on vacation, I'm going to hug Mickey (my mission) and will enjoy every second of my vacation. Have a great time and enjoy!


----------



## bobbiwoz

stopher1 what a beautiful first post!!!

Just checking in to say Hi to all!!!

Bobbi


----------



## DizGirl20

DVC Jen - Wow, I love the slideshow!  Esp the pics of Stan at the end 

I haven't posted here in awhile but just wanted to send an update that we *finally* closed on our VWL contract.  Now patiently waiting to see the points in our account .  We started this process March 8th - it feels like forever.  I know we're good to go, but I won't believe it til I see it!

Just got back from our first stay at Kidani and absolutely loved it.  I am so happy that now I own points at both AKV and VWL.  One of the things that pleasantly surprised me at Kidani was how well I was able to sleep.  It was soooo quiet!  Is it quiet at VWL?  We stayed in 2008 at the Lodge (in a standard room, not the villas) and it was a bit noisy.  All I could hear at night was toilets flushing!  Please tell me the Villas are nice and quiet?!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher

Thanks for keeping us going

DVCJen

Love the slideshow...Like that you saved the moments with Stan and family til the end.  He loved the Lodge and its guests


----------



## twokats

I agree it was a great slideshow.

Also a great start to this thread. . . good work stopher.

I had a job interview the other night, but I did not have a good feeling about it.  The interview itself was good and they liked me, but it just did not feel right.  I guess with my treatments coming up and my mom getting worse, I might just need to sit back and relax and pray something comes up in a couple of months.  

Thanks to all for the pixie and moose dust for me and mom.


----------



## horselover

Oooooooo!  A shiny new thread!     



DiznyDi said:


> Love the new thread already!  We're standing in line at the Magical Express. Have absolutely  never seen it this crowded.  Enjoy your day Groupies. I know we will. We're headed to the Lodge!



Jealous!  Have a wonderful time Di & Dad!    



I Book He Pays said:


> *horselover* ~ Happy Belated Anniversary to you as well!





Nicoal13 said:


> horselover - Happy Anniversary to you and your DH as well!



Thank you both!      



DizGirl20 said:


> I haven't posted here in awhile but just wanted to send an update that we *finally* closed on our VWL contract.  Now patiently waiting to see the points in our account .  We started this process March 8th - it feels like forever.  I know we're good to go, but I won't believe it til I see it!
> 
> Just got back from our first stay at Kidani and absolutely loved it.  I am so happy that now I own points at both AKV and VWL.  One of the things that pleasantly surprised me at Kidani was how well I was able to sleep.  It was soooo quiet!  Is it quiet at VWL?  We stayed in 2008 at the Lodge (in a standard room, not the villas) and it was a bit noisy.  All I could hear at night was toilets flushing!  Please tell me the Villas are nice and quiet?!!



Congratulations on your closing!             I have always found the villas to be very quiet, but I always request an upper floor.  Don't know if that helps the noise level or not.

Happy Friday groupies!


----------



## DiznyDi

Update:  despite the crowd level, we waited only 20 minutes for a ME bus. And an added bonus was that WL was the first drop-off. We met up with Maria, DH, and DD. Great to finally put a face to names!  Now the bad news:  there is no longer a fresh yogurt parfait bar!  Itsbeen replaced with Mickey waffles. Parfaits are premade and in the cooler. Big bummer for me!  Off to Animal Kingdom today. Enjoy your day Groupies!


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> I agree it was a great slideshow.
> 
> Also a great start to this thread. . . good work stopher.
> 
> I had a job interview the other night, but I did not have a good feeling about it.  The interview itself was good and they liked me, but it just did not feel right.  I guess with my treatments coming up and my mom getting worse, I might just need to sit back and relax and pray something comes up in a couple of months.
> 
> Thanks to all for the pixie and moose dust for me and mom.



Sounds like a good plan.



DiznyDi said:


> Update:  despite the crowd level, we waited only 20 minutes for a ME bus. And an added bonus was that WL was the first drop-off. We met up with Maria, DH, and DD. Great to finally put a face to names!  Now the bad news:  there is no longer a fresh yogurt parfait bar!  Itsbeen replaced with Mickey waffles. Parfaits are premade and in the cooler. Big bummer for me!  Off to Animal Kingdom today. Enjoy your day Groupies!



  Poor Diane!!!


----------



## Muushka

*And now......big, really big, announcement.

Tomorrow is DiznyzDad's birthday!!!

Give it up for DiznyzDad!!!!​*

*So, where are we going to have lunch??????*


----------



## Nicoal13

Happy Birthday DiznyDad!!!

Quick question about the villas. Do they have an hdmi cable? I'm bringing my laptop and if there is an hdmi cable I don't need to pack ours to watch netflix on the tv. Thanks!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:
TGIF!!!!   Wishing all of you a fantastic weekend! 

*DizGirl20* ~ Welcome Home and congrats!!! Kidani looks like an amazing resort. Glad you had a great vacation.

*twokats* ~ If you aren't comfortable with the position you interviewed for, it might be good to wait. Right now you have a lot on your plate with you/mom so focus on that. Good luck with whatever you decide to do.

*DizneyDad* ~   Have a great day and enjoy!

*DiznyDi* ~ Thanks for the update! Enjoy AK!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Well, I have two weeks worth of horse pills (antibiotics) to take.  (You'll love that, horselover.)  I'm slowly feeling better.  I should have two more pills in me before the plane takes off for CA.

I'll try to get good pics of our trip to share with my buddies here.

Ciao, all!


----------



## tea pot

*Oooooo....... Wonderful New Thread*....

*Stopher * Great First page Wow sure makes me Home Sick and Love Love the  Name 
Congratulations  on the Wood Badge that's quite an accomplishment, you should be very proud   

*W Dad* Get Better Soon  click your heels 3 times and say "There's NO Time to be Sick"
All the best

Happy Birthday Dizny Dad and what a place to celebrate 
Have a Cup Cake for us! Who has a pic?


----------



## Muushka

Nicoal13 said:


> Happy Birthday DiznyDad!!!
> 
> Quick question about the villas. Do they have an hdmi cable? I'm bringing my laptop and if there is an hdmi cable I don't need to pack ours to watch netflix on the tv. Thanks!



Hi Nicoal   No HDMI cable and if I am not mistaken, there is no HDMI input on the tv.



wildernessDad said:


> Well, I have two weeks worth of horse pills (antibiotics) to take.  (You'll love that, horselover.)  I'm slowly feeling better.  I should have two more pills in me before the plane takes off for CA.
> 
> I'll try to get good pics of our trip to share with my buddies here.
> 
> Ciao, all!



I hope you continue to feel better .  Getting sick before you go away is not fun!

I have to say, I, too, have been ill since Wednesday.  Wake up with a rip-roaring headache (I never get headaches!) and tons of head congestion, fatigue but no fever.  My guess is that it is sinus, but without a fever I can't see any point in going to the doc.  I have company coming on Tuesday.  If I am not better by Monday, I will go to the doc.  Wah!


----------



## tea pot

So Sorry *Muushka* Hope you Feel better soon.  

*twokats* You're in my prayers. I'm so glad you don't need the Chemo and hope the Radiation is over soon.
 Both you and your mom are so strong.
 Praying for comfort, strength, and pain relief for Mom. 


*horselover and Nicoal * Happy Anniversary 

*DizGirl* Welcome to the Groupies as others have said "friendliest place on the boards" 

 Happy Belated Birthday to *Franandaj and Loribell * 
Hope you had a Magical Day 

*DVCJen* Thanks so much for the slide show.  I'll need to visit it every time I get home sick. 
It was just perfect, really captured the "Feel" of the Lodge and ending with Ranger Stan was the best 

*Maria* How was Vero? any Love Bugs?
Have a Magical Stay at our Beloved Lodge and Say Hi to *Di and Dad *for us


----------



## Nicoal13

Barb - hope you feel better and thanks for answering my question. No hdmi? Crazy! LOL. Just thought DS could watch movies in the morning, but I'm sure he will be happy with Disney channel since we no longer have cable at home.

Gotta get to bed for an early flight tomorrow. I may check in from the Lodge.


----------



## Corinne

*stoper *thanks for starting our new thread!

*DiznyDad!!!*Hope you have a great day!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Birthday DiznyDad!!  

Hope all our groupies who aren't feeling well recover quickly!  
My horses don't like horse pills *wildernessDad* so I feel bad for you!


----------



## DVC Jen

Muushka said:


> *And now......big, really big, announcement.
> 
> Tomorrow is DiznyzDad's birthday!!!
> 
> Give it up for DiznyzDad!!!!​*
> 
> *So, where are we going to have lunch??????*



Happy Birthday!


----------



## LisaS

Nicoal13 said:


> Quick question about the villas. Do they have an hdmi cable? I'm bringing my laptop and if there is an hdmi cable I don't need to pack ours to watch netflix on the tv. Thanks!


No HDMI cable in the room. The living room TV has a separate connection box with inputs for HDMI, VGA, and also a regular standard def video in (RCA type connector). The bedroom TV does not have a connection box but you can get to the back of the TV since it is not in an enclosed cabinet. There are accessible HDMI inputs on the back of that TV.

I have not tested any of these so can't say how well they work.

Here is a photo of the connection box in the Kidani rooms. The box in our VWL room looks exactly the same. It's not a very good photo but should be good enough to show you what you will have to work with here:


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

DVC Jen said:


> DH got me a wonderful slide show program as an early Mothers Day gift.  I was playing around with it late last night with some of our VWL/WL photos from our 2009 trip.
> 
> Here is a link to the slide show.
> 
> http://jenniferdifranco.smugmug.com...AnimotoVWL/16919548_WZcvK7#1278724867_PQ7VHQL



Love your photos/slideshow!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

And happy birthday DiznyDad!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Wow . . . Let me say that being a groupie sure makes one feel great on your birthday!  Thanks so much to each of you that offered wishes for my day. 

WDW is certainly the place to be on your birthday. With a badge declaring the day, most CMs offer best wishes.  It makes it fun.  

DiznyDi and I decided to do the DVC presentation at the TWL. it was good to visit the lounge again. The presentation was close to the Welcome Home Wednesday game, but smaller and more intimate. We were lucky to win gift card. DiznyDi can really use it!  Made for an extra neat birthday surprise. 

So the adventure continues. Tomorrow it is DTD and Fulton's. Then over to SSR to check out the progress on the new Paddock pool. I'm sure I'll find a rocker while there to ease the day!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi all !  Hope everyone is well. Welcome back *Muushka* from your cruise ! Hope you had a blast ! 
A BIG thanks to *stopher* for starting the Groupie thread on a new page---love the poem !!!! 

Thanks for all the well-wishes on my vacation ! Yes...I never get tired of driving up that long path and under the WL archway. Love it ! And *teapot*....LOTS of love bugs at VB and WDW !!!!
I am SOOOO behind on the DIS. I arrived home at 10:45 pm Friday night and was back at work the next day----not even 15 hours off the plane. 

Happy Birthday to* Dizny Dad* who had I had the awesome opportunity to meet in person at our Lodge along with* DiznyDi* !!!  Great people ! Hope we can meet again sometime ! Snapped a few pics of our meet :


















HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL ! I am back in work again at 3 pm today......will catch up more later !


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> Wow . . . Let me say that being a groupie sure makes one feel great on your birthday!  Thanks so much to each of you that offered wishes for my day.
> 
> WDW is certainly the place to be on your birthday. With a badge declaring the day, most CMs offer best wishes.  It makes it fun.
> 
> DiznyDi and I decided to do the DVC presentation at the TWL. it was good to visit the lounge again. The presentation was close to the Welcome Home Wednesday game, but smaller and more intimate. We were lucky to win gift card. DiznyDi can really use it!  Made for an extra neat birthday surprise.
> 
> So the adventure continues. Tomorrow it is DTD and Fulton's. Then over to SSR to check out the progress on the new Paddock pool. I'm sure I'll find a rocker while there to ease the day!



There's the birthday boy!  I'm so glad you had a great day and that the CM's helped in that celebration.  I've never been to WDW on my birthday, I need to do that one of these years.

Today is the first day I didn't wake up with a splitting headache in 5 days!  
I am pretty sure it was a sinus infection, viral, and on it's way out!  
Thank goodness, I have friends coming on Tuesday for a week.


----------



## MiaSRN62

HAPPY BIRTHDAY* DIZNYDAD* ! Wishing you lots of fun and good memories in WDW !


----------



## jimmytammy

Ooooh, I feel like a heel, all I can say is I must have forgot to take my pill!

So sorry Dad, I missed it...hope this can make up for my missing it

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO A GREAT GUY(I know this because I have met him at several groupie meets)DIZNYDAD!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Out of the loop a bit with DDs graduation taking place...Muushka and WD, hope yall get better really soon, sending Moose Dust yalls way, breathe it in, it smells really good and will make you have sweet dreams about our fave place in the World


----------



## jimmytammy

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi all !  Hope everyone is well. Welcome back *Muushka* from your cruise ! Hope you had a blast !
> A BIG thanks to *stopher* for starting the Groupie thread on a new page---love the poem !!!!
> 
> Thanks for all the well-wishes on my vacation ! Yes...I never get tired of driving up that long path and under the WL archway. Love it ! And *teapot*....LOTS of love bugs at VB and WDW !!!!
> I am SOOOO behind on the DIS. I arrived home at 10:45 pm Friday night and was back at work the next day----not even 15 hours off the plane.
> 
> Happy Birthday to* Dizny Dad* who had I had the awesome opportunity to meet in person at our Lodge along with* DiznyDi* !!!  Great people ! Hope we can meet again sometime ! Snapped a few pics of our meet :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL ! I am back in work again at 3 pm today......will catch up more late !



Love the pics!


----------



## jimmytammy

Nicoal13 said:


> Happy Birthday DiznyDad!!!
> 
> Quick question about the villas. Do they have an hdmi cable? I'm bringing my laptop and if there is an hdmi cable I don't need to pack ours to watch netflix on the tv. Thanks!



Lisa did a great job explaining the HDMI thingy(Im tech challenged)  I will add, bring a long cord.  We made mistake of bringing 6 ft. cord and were constantly jumping up to pause, skip commercials(DishNetwork).  Just more better to have closer by


----------



## I Book He Pays

*To All The Moms On This Thread...*​ 


 
*Wishing all of you a Happy Mother's Day! *​ 
*Have a beautiful day and enjoy!*​


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Everyone:
*wildernessDad* ~ Have a fantastic vacation and feel better soon! 

*Muushka* ~  I'm so sorry that you aren't feeling well and glad you are starting to feel better! Thank goodness you didn't get sick during the cruise. 

*Dizny Dad* ~ I'm interested in knowing about the progress at the SSR pool and where the famous rocking chairs are on the property. Glad you had a great birthday!

*MiaSRN62* ~ Great pictures, thanks for sharing.

Well to save the best for last.... DH/I are leaving on Saturday for a two week vacation in Orlando. We exchanged two RCI timeshares and our first week is at Saratoga, second week at Hilton by SeaWorld. I still had an "ongoing search" with RCI hoping that a second week will become available in one of the DVC resorts. This morning I got a huge surprise when I logged into RCI. We are now staying at Saratoga Springs for two weeks in a two bedroom villa! I'm bouncing off the walls with excitement and nearly hit my head on the ceiling fan this morning from jumping up/down! I started planning this vacation in October 2009 and our dream came true. I'm floored that a unit became available, especially two weeks prior to check-in date. I almost canceled the search last night but something told me to keep it active. I can't even explain how happy I am right now. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Mothers Day!!


----------



## Muushka

Oh I love seeing pics of our Groupies, thanks for posting Maria



jimmytammy said:


> Out of the loop a bit with DDs graduation taking place...Muushka and WD, hope yall get better really soon, sending Moose Dust yalls way, breathe it in, it smells really good and will make you have sweet dreams about our fave place in the World



Thanks JT, I feel better after the breath!

Congratulations to your daughter for her graduation.  Is there a college picked out for the fall?



I Book He Pays said:


> Hi Everyone:
> *wildernessDad* ~ Have a fantastic vacation and feel better soon!
> 
> *Muushka* ~  I'm so sorry that you aren't feeling well and glad you are starting to feel better! Thank goodness you didn't get sick during the cruise.
> 
> *Dizny Dad* ~ I'm interested in knowing about the progress at the SSR pool and where the famous rocking chairs are on the property. Glad you had a great birthday!
> 
> *MiaSRN62* ~ Great pictures, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Well to save the best for last.... DH/I are leaving on Saturday for a two week vacation in Orlando. We exchanged two RCI timeshares and our first week is at Saratoga, second week at Hilton by SeaWorld. I still had an "ongoing search" with RCI hoping that a second week will become available in one of the DVC resorts. This morning I got a huge surprise when I logged into RCI.* We are now staying at Saratoga Springs for two weeks in a two bedroom villa!* I'm bouncing off the walls with excitement and nearly hit my head on the ceiling fan this morning from jumping up/down! I started planning this vacation in October 2009 and our dream came true. I'm floored that a unit became available, especially two weeks prior to check-in date. I almost canceled the search last night but something told me to keep it active. I can't even explain how happy I am right now.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



 Woohoo!  Got your whole 2 weeks!!! 
*
Happy Mother's Day to all the Groupie Moms*


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIZNY DAD!!!    


HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL THE GROUPIE MOMS!    


JT - congrats on DD's graduation!           Did she go to your local school's graduation ceremony?  Just curious how that would work since she was homeschooled.

I Book He Pays - Woo Hoo on getting SSR!             I wish you a magical trip.

Maria - thanks for sharing those great pictures!    

All this talk of trips is making me very excited for my own trip coming up in 3 more weeks!


----------



## stopher1

Hello Groupies!  I hope you all had a great weekend...

...to those of you who qualify - Happy Mother's Day!

... Happy Belated Birthday DDad! 


I was out in the woods this weekend, til about noon today, for a Scouting function - being inducted into the Order of the Arrow - the National Honor Society for the Boy Scouts.  My eldest son was inducted last year, and hopefully my younger son will be next year... this year was my turn.  I don't like that they do the Ordeal over Mother's Day weekend, but the OA Chapter has done it that weekend every year for the past 40 years.  

I hope you all have a wonderful week ahead!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Oh I love seeing pics of our Groupies, thanks for posting Maria



Me too.  And such great pics these are.  I hope we can see more like this in the days ahead.


----------



## twokats

Happy Mother's Day to all the momma groupies.  

Hope everyone had a great day!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

I Book He Pays said:


> Hi Everyone:
> 
> 
> *MiaSRN62* ~ Great pictures, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Well to save the best for last.... DH/I are leaving on Saturday for a two week vacation in Orlando. We exchanged two RCI timeshares and our first week is at Saratoga, second week at Hilton by SeaWorld. I still had an "ongoing search" with RCI hoping that a second week will become available in one of the DVC resorts. This morning I got a huge surprise when I logged into RCI. We are now staying at Saratoga Springs for two weeks in a two bedroom villa! I'm bouncing off the walls with excitement and nearly hit my head on the ceiling fan this morning from jumping up/down!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



WOW ! This is phenominally AWESOME news !!! Congrats on the waitlist coming through with RCI ! Have a blast !


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka

She finished her HS studies back in early Nov. and decided to start college early.  She started college in Jan. through a program called College Plus.  Its basically a fast track program where she can get a 4 yr degree in 2 yrs.  Cost between $12-15,000 when all is done.  She studies one subject, takes test at Strayer University in Greensboro, moves on to next subject.  I guess homeschool really sunk in for her because she was determined to not leave home.  She has no desire to be involved with the "college lifestyle" as it so often depicted.  She is taking Business Administration with thoughts of starting her own Events Planning business.  Her degree will come from Bryan College in Tenn. or Thomas Edison College in NJ, not sure which right now but she feels according to her studies, most likely TEC.

horselover

The graduation was held through our county HS group.  Tammy spearheaded it back in Oct. and with lots of help pulled it off!  It was held at a local church.  We had 12 grads, could have been more, but some wanted there own personal ceremony, others decided to graduate with the big NC group.  That one is big, probably 2500plus.  We had a slideshow for each grad put to 3 mins of their song choice.  Kristian used The Carpenters Top of the World, pics scaling her life from baby to now.  We presented her diploma at this point, and dear ol dad lost it at this point!  But it was a very emotional event for all.  One photo was of Stan kissing her on cheek on top of the Lodge during flag family.  Then we had a minister speak.  He gave grads 12 commons sense, biblical based points to live by.  Very good things we all could grab onto.  Very different from traditional ceremonies, but more personal.


----------



## Muushka

Jimmy, one word, WOW.  That is an amazing study that your daughter is taking.  I have never heard of the program but it sounds like a great concept.  You and Tammy must be very proud of her.  Heck, she isn't even my daughter and I'm proud of her!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi all...hope everyone had a nice Mother's Day ! I was working so today is my Mother's Day ! 

Just thought I'd post some pics of our WL concierge room that we were upgraded to. Had a "woods" view booked for one night and got the upgrade. Here are some photos :


























more in next post.........


----------



## MiaSRN62




----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> Well, I have two weeks worth of horse pills (antibiotics) to take.  (You'll love that, horselover.)  I'm slowly feeling better.  I should have two more pills in me before the plane takes off for CA.
> 
> I'll try to get good pics of our trip to share with my buddies here.
> 
> Ciao, all!





Muushka said:


> I have to say, I, too, have been ill since Wednesday.  Wake up with a rip-roaring headache (I never get headaches!) and tons of head congestion, fatigue but no fever.  My guess is that it is sinus, but without a fever I can't see any point in going to the doc.  I have company coming on Tuesday.  If I am not better by Monday, I will go to the doc.  Wah!



In the words of my most favorite TV doctor and Dad, Bill Cosby, tell those tripacocosauraus germs no more partying.  Get well quick guys.  



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> And happy birthday DiznyDad!



I swear "old timers" is setting in.    Happy belated birthday Dad, I hope your day was magical.


----------



## eliza61

MiaSRN62 said:


>



Maria, is this your first time doing concierge there?  did you like it?  It looks absolutely gorgeous!!

Has the new star wars opened up?


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

Hope all of you had a wonderful day!




> Woohoo! Got your whole 2 weeks!!!


*Muushka* ~ I'm still shocked that we got into SSR the second week. As you know via. email... the issues I had with RCI and planning this vacation since October 2009. I'm so happy and bouncing off the walls with excitement.




> I Book He Pays - Woo Hoo on getting SSR!  I wish you a magical trip.


*horselover* ~ Thank you so much for the magical vacation wishes. I'm so psyched that I can't put it into words. I wish you a magical vacation as well!!!




> I was out in the woods this weekend, til about noon today, for a Scouting function - being inducted into the Order of the Arrow - the National Honor Society for the Boy Scouts. My eldest son was inducted last year, and hopefully my younger son will be next year... this year was my turn. I don't like that they do the Ordeal over Mother's Day weekend, but the OA Chapter has done it that weekend every year for the past 40 years.


*stopher1* ~ Congrats!!!! It's so nice that you can share this with your sons. Something that all of you will cherish!




> WOW ! This is phenominally AWESOME news !!! Congrats on the waitlist coming through with RCI ! Have a blast !


*MiaSRN62* ~ Thank you very much. I've been through heck and back planning this vacation! I never expected a DVC villa to become available, especially so close to our departure date. This is our first time staying on property (since I was a kid...) and I can't wait to experience this entire vacation! Yahoo!!!

*jimmytammy* ~ Both of you must be extremely proud of your daughter. Wishing her all the best with her upcoming studies. Fantastic!!!

*eliza61* ~ Thanks so much for sharing the photos and congrats on the concierge service!!

Have a great evening everyone!  Five more days to go until I bond with the Mouse!! Yahoo!!!!!!!


----------



## eliza61

I Book He Pays said:


> *eliza61* ~ Thanks so much for sharing the photos and congrats on the concierge service!!
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!  Five more days to go until I bond with the Mouse!! Yahoo!!!!!!!



Can't take much credit there, those are Maria's pixs.  I wish I could take pictures that nice.


----------



## lilpooh108

Hello Groupies! Thanks to all the advice I got on the VWL Groupies thread, we had a wonderful (but short) 2 night stay at VWL!

The CMs at Wilderness Lodge (check in, front desk, Roaring Forks) were some of the nicest CMs we've met at WDW!  The lobby at WL was gorgeous, and we literally sat there for hours after the parks closed early one night.  I'm not a woodsy/outdoorsy kind-a-girl, but the VWL was lovely   We will be keeping this one on our list as a "go to" DVC resort.  Thanks again!


----------



## stopher1

MiaSRN62 said:


>



Oh that all looks so nice!


Hey Groupies, guess what?!?  I get to go back down to the world in just a couple of weeks.  Do you think I'm excited?   Yep.  Can't wait to be there once again.  I knew you'd all understand.  It's kind of a last minute trip, and I was able to secure a room at SSR.  Of course I'll work my way over to the Lodge and hang out and have some fun while there.  I tried, but they didn't have my two nights available sadly... at least not in a studio, and I certainly don't need a 2 bedroom for just little old me.    But I love the rockers at SSR too.


----------



## franandaj

Hey everyone, we were busy this weekend, every so often we have a concert with our community band that we run, and it takes everything out of us, so I'm sorry for all the things we missed.

*Happy Belated Birtday Dizny Dad!*

*MiaSRN62  *what wonderful pictures of the conceirge level!  Hope you enjoy the rest of your trip!

*I Book He Pays * Wow! Congrats on getting the whole two weeks at SSR!

*stopher1*  Contgrats on your Scouting Badge, that's awesome!

*jimmytammy*  What a great story about your daughter and her graduation!

I'm getting really excited about our trip to the Destination-D event.  Anyone who wants to follow along can join in here with my TR!

Destination-D TR!


----------



## jimmytammy

lilpooh108 said:


> Hello Groupies! Thanks to all the advice I got on the VWL Groupies thread, we had a wonderful (but short) 2 night stay at VWL!
> 
> The CMs at Wilderness Lodge (check in, front desk, Roaring Forks) were some of the nicest CMs we've met at WDW!  The lobby at WL was gorgeous, and we literally sat there for hours after the parks closed early one night.  I'm not a woodsy/outdoorsy kind-a-girl, but the VWL was lovely   We will be keeping this one on our list as a "go to" DVC resort.  Thanks again!



I truly think the reason CMs there are so nice, the environment lends itself to being laidback, therefore, it comes through its residents, so then it reflects back from the CMs.


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher

All I can say is you lucky dog you

Maria

Loving the pics!  Stan took us up to dining area and we had breakfast there on a couple of the Flag family trips.   Great views!


----------



## horselover

JT - thank you for sharing your DD's graduation details & her college plans with us.  What a great memory for all of you.  I can understand why you are so proud.  You have every right to be.    

Maria - thanks for sharing the concierge lounge pics.  I'd love to stay on that level some day.

Stopher - congrats on your trip!  I actually saw that on the vacation list.  Looks like we'll be there at the same time.   We have no set plans this trip.  It's more of a what do we feel like doing or not doing today trip, but perhaps a mini meet if we can work it out?  Oh & I sent you a PM.

lilpooh108 - so glad you enjoyed our beloved Lodge.  It is a very special place.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Good Morning Groupies:




> Can't take much credit there, those are Maria's pixs. I wish I could take pictures that nice.


*eliza61* ~ So sorry... I goofed. I scrolled so fast that I didn't see Maria's handle above the photos. 

*MiaSRN61* ~ Great photos and thanks for sharing. Sorry about the mix up. What kind of camera do you have? 




> Hey Groupies, guess what?!? I get to go back down to the world in just a couple of weeks. Do you think I'm excited?  Yep. Can't wait to be there once again. I knew you'd all understand. It's kind of a last minute trip, and I was able to secure a room at SSR. Of course I'll work my way over to the Lodge and hang out and have some fun while there. I tried, but they didn't have my two nights available sadly... at least not in a studio, and I certainly don't need a 2 bedroom for just little old me.  But I love the rockers at SSR too.


Yahoo!!! That is awesome! Congrats on your upcoming trip to SSR. 




> I Book He Pays Wow! Congrats on getting the whole two weeks at SSR!


*franandaj* ~ Thank you!! I still can't believe it. Glad you had a great but busy weekend. Looking forward to your TR!

Have a magical day everyone. Four more days to go...


----------



## stopher1

horselover said:


> Stopher - congrats on your trip!  I actually saw that on the vacation list.  Looks like we'll be there at the same time.   We have no set plans this trip.  It's more of a what do we feel like doing or not doing today trip, but perhaps a mini meet if we can work it out?  Oh & I sent you a PM.



We will?  I don't recall you on the list, but I did see Corinne... That would awesome if we can make it happen.  WHEN I get around to posting the info in the PM's later today (I have about 6 and I've been procrastinating... ) I'll give you my # as well - then maybe we can make it happen.  It's been an off again on again kind of trip, just coming up a couple of weeks ago, then cancelled, then back on, then cancelled, now back on.  Kind of crazy really. I've actually gone through 3 different reservations.  I was sweating when I finally secured the last one and am keeping it no matter what now... and just decided to make a fun weekend of it prior to the work part afterwards.  DW leaves for CA for 10 days in early June to go and spend more time with her dad, and since I stay on for work anyway, she's just staying home.  But it'll be fun no doubt.  Can't wait to try out the new Star Tours at some point.  I have no real agenda either - but I did decide to make a few ADR's here and there, but if I change my mind, someone will be happy, now won't they?


----------



## tea pot

*Good Morning Groupies *
Hope all you Mom's out there had a great weekend  

 Just reading back... and loving it as always.

*Jimmy *What a wonderful graduation for such a special daughter.
If any of you have met Jimmy's family you know these are not just words.
She really is a wonderful person, 
you and Tammy should be bursting with pride. 
You did a great job guys, kids don't grow up like that by accident 

I Book He Pays (still love the name) Congrats on your 2 weeks at SSR!
 Boy oh boy you should be so relaxed after such a stay nice long stay.  
Be sure to tell us all about when you came back  

*Maria *Thanks for the pics and the love bug report. 
When we visited VB  a few years back we loved it but it was impossible to be outside for the first 3 days. 
They canceled all the outside events, it must of been an especially bad year 
because they also closed part of the highway  because of the bugs. 
 DH and I would love to go back 
so I'm trying to figure out what would be the best time of year to return.
Back on track.....VWL
Wow The Old Faithful club looks like a nice "tuck in". 

*Stopher* How fun... you get to go back Home...  
as always Pics Please!

*lilpooh* (another great name)
So glad you enjoyed our Beloved Lodge 

*Muushka* Hope your feeling better so you can enjoy your company. 

*Wilderness Dad*... *Yee Haw*!  Enjoy the land of the big sky

Take Care Groupies and Have A Magical Day


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi teapot:



> I Book He Pays (still love the name) Congrats on your 2 weeks at SSR!Boy oh boy you should be so relaxed after such a stay nice long stay.Be sure to tell us all about when you came back



LOL... I still get a kick out of my handle. DH hasn't discovered it yet so I'm still safe. If/when he finds out... he'll say it's so true! 

Thanks for the congrats on SSR. To be in the same resort for two weeks is awesome! We plan on doing a lot of relaxing (DH really needs it), touring the property/resorts (especially WL) and go to the parks. This is a dream come true. I get teary eye just thinking about our vacation. 

We are bringing the handy dandy laptop so I'll be checking in during our vacation. And yes I'll take pictures of WL for the groupies!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Glad everyone enjoyed my pics....have a few more to upload.  And *I Book He Pays*.....believe it or not, this trip I used my old Kodak dig from 2004 that I purchased (it's a DX 7440 and only 4 MP).  Also, some photos I was taking with my Blackberry cell phone (I was uploading a lot to Facebook during the trip). The views were great up there *Jimmytammy*.  
*Teapot*, while there were some lovebugs at VB, they were actually MUCH worse in Orlando 

*Stopher*.....so awesome about your last minute trip !! 

Now.....for my very sad rant and whine.......
I have been trying FAITHFULLY from Feb to April 29 (day I left for WDW), to book the *Wishes Dessert Party* in the MK. I checked almost daily. We were so busy in FL this past week with moving my dd out of FSU as well as preparing for her internship (she found out literally 4 days before we left that she got it !!!!). One day we had to drive to Melbourne to Kinkos to scan/email/fax various documents. Vero Beach/Sebastian had nowhere. I even mentioned to DiznyDi and DiznyDad that it was somewhat of a working vacation I believe..........

Then I worked all weekend......so I check today, and the calendar is open but my entire week in August is BOOKED SOLID !  I call WDW Dining to confirm that the online was correct and it was   I am so sad. It's such a slap in the face after checking daily for months......  Thanks for listening.......I knew you guys would understand my immense disappointment.


----------



## DVC Jen

Mia what a bummer.  Sorry you didn't get your dessert party.  

I just realized we have 29 more days until we leave for our trip.  We are driving and spending some time in Orlando - doing IOA for our oldest DD.  Then we will be at BLT for the first 5 nights of our WDW stay - then transferring to VWL for our last 5 nights.

I am sitting here thinking about the lodge.  There is NOTHING like that first trip down the walkway, seeing the welcome home sign and hearing that squeaky door slide open.  I always insist it isn't a squeaky door but disney "crickets".  

Does anyone else just feel like the weight of the world is lifted when you walk into the lodge, hear that music and feel that blast of cold air hit  you?  NOTHING like it!


----------



## MiaSRN62

DVC Jen said:


> Mia what a bummer.  Sorry you didn't get your dessert party.
> 
> 
> Does anyone else just feel like the weight of the world is lifted when you walk into the lodge, hear that music and feel that blast of cold air hit  you?  NOTHING like it!



Thanks Jen....and to answer your question.....YES !!!!!  The Lodge is my favorite resort ! Excited for your very fast approaching countdown !


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi MiaSRN62:

I'm so sorry that the dessert party didn't work out for you.   You can't help but be disappointed since you've been waiting so long to book this. Is it possible to keep checking just in case there's a cancellation? 

I'm amazed how nice your photos came out. Looking forward to seeing more.

How did you like the VB resort?


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

Question... Can you get a turkey leg at EPCOT and is it part of the standard DDP? If so, is that considered a CS or snack? We're on a mission to have a turkey leg and I know we can get them at MK. If we go to EPCOT a second time we would be interested in getting a turkey leg if possible.

BTW... for all you DVC owners... I envy you!  I contacted DVC to confirm our second week at SSR and the CM I spoke to was out of this world! I was on the phone with him for an hour and he found our reservation, answered my questions, added information to both reservations, etc. A half hour later he called me and informed me that I could add the DDP now and not have to bother calling tomorrow. I've been in contact with DVC for months with our other reservation and every CM I spoke to was excellent. I'm impressed with the service that I received and I'm not a DVC member (yet). They are very friendly, professional, offered tips, have great personalities and put my mind at ease. I never receive that kind of treatment from RCI. Once DH retires and we move south... we plan on becoming DVC members. I can't wait to become part of the DVC family!!! Just wanted to let you all know.


----------



## MiaSRN62

You would love DVC IBHP ! And thank you for your kind comments on my pics. 

Yes...Epcot has turkey legs over in the American Pavillion. I'm sure they must be on DDP ? But not sure ? 

Some more pics from WL stay :


----------



## eliza61

MiaSRN62 said:


> Now.....for my very sad rant and whine.......
> I have been trying FAITHFULLY from Feb to April 29 (day I left for WDW), to book the *Wishes Dessert Party* in the MK. I checked almost daily. We were so busy in FL this past week with moving my dd out of FSU as well as preparing for her internship (she found out literally 4 days before we left that she got it !!!!). One day we had to drive to Melbourne to Kinkos to scan/email/fax various documents. Vero Beach/Sebastian had nowhere. I even mentioned to DiznyDi and DiznyDad that it was somewhat of a working vacation I believe..........
> 
> Then I worked all weekend......so I check today, and the calendar is open but my entire week in August is BOOKED SOLID !  I call WDW Dining to confirm that the online was correct and it was   I am so sad. It's such a slap in the face after checking daily for months......  Thanks for listening.......I knew you guys would understand my immense disappointment.



I dunno Maria, we did the dessert party and I gotta say we were a bit disappointed.  Let me give my first disclaimer.  we booked the very first week (I think we were actually the 3rd night) it was offered and they had not worked out the logistic kinks.  To say organization was awful is putting it mildly.  so that may have colored my preception.  So here's what I didn't like.

1) The tables are really tightly packed together.  Every time we got up, our backside were literally bumping into the next table and vice versa.  finally when we could not stand it any more, the 4 tables close to us put our heads together and did some rearranging.

2) they did not dim the lights on the upper level.  took away some of the atmosphere.

3) could not see the parade (forgot the name).

The desserts were ok but for the price not sure if it was worth it.    don't think we eat 80 bucks worth of dessert.  I generally don't recommend it but we are glad we experienced it.  We generally just get a sweets from main street bakery.

Now, all of the above may have changed, like I said we were probably the 3 time after it had been offered.


----------



## MiaSRN62

eliza61 said:


> I dunno Maria, we did the dessert party and I gotta say we were a bit disappointed.  Let me give my first disclaimer.  we booked the very first week (I think we were actually the 3rd night) it was offered and they had not worked out the logistic kinks.  To say organization was awful is putting it mildly.  so that may have colored my preception.  So here's what I didn't like.
> 
> 1) The tables are really tightly packed together.  Every time we got up, our backside were literally bumping into the next table and vice versa.  finally when we could not stand it any more, the 4 tables close to us put our heads together and did some rearranging.
> 
> 2) they did not dim the lights on the upper level.  took away some of the atmosphere.
> 
> 3) could not see the parade (forgot the name).
> 
> The desserts were ok but for the price not sure if it was worth it.    don't think we eat 80 bucks worth of dessert.  I generally don't recommend it but we are glad we experienced it.  We generally just get a sweets from main street bakery.
> 
> Now, all of the above may have changed, like I said we were probably the 3 time after it had been offered.



I REALLY appreciate your perspective eliza....I will take what you have said into consideration when I'm feeling kind of down about it. I usually like to try new stuff.....we have an early dinner at CP that day 4:30 pm. So figured by 9-10 pm, we'd be hungry for dessert. But if it's that crowded it doesn't sound as nice as I imagined. Sounded sort of exclusive for fireworks viewing from what I've read.  Thanks again eliza !


----------



## stopher1

MiaSRN62 said:


>



Raphael!  We had Raphael as our server last year in January... DD was so very disappointed when he was off on the day we were there for her birthday last month.  He made that same face/finger point with her last year!


----------



## kamikazecat

Just wanted to pop in and say hi! Just 34 more days until our trip this summer. We will be spending 7 nights at BCV and then 14 nights at VWL in a studio. We have never stayed here and are looking forward to it.

I do have a question. I saw some pictures about being the flag family. What does that entail and how do you get selected for that?


----------



## jimmytammy

kamikazecat said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hi! Just 34 more days until our trip this summer. We will be spending 7 nights at BCV and then 14 nights at VWL in a studio. We have never stayed here and are looking forward to it.
> 
> I do have a question. I saw some pictures about being the flag family. What does that entail and how do you get selected for that?



As you are checking in, go to the guest relations(its just to the left of the check in counter)and ask to be FF.  They will ask your dates.  Be very flexible as its tough to get.  We have been fortunate and done it at least 4 times, but it was because we were there a long time.  Looks like you should be able to get it, probably into your 2nd week at VWL.  Good luck and enjoy!  Be sure to carry your camera.  It is limited to maybe 6 people.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Good Morning Groupies:

*kamikazecat* ~ Three weeks at WDW...WTG!  Have a fantastic vacation and enjoy!

*jimmytammy* ~ What is a flag family? Never heard of it.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## eliza61

MiaSRN62 said:


> I REALLY appreciate your perspective eliza....I will take what you have said into consideration when I'm feeling kind of down about it. I usually like to try new stuff.....we have an early dinner at CP that day 4:30 pm. So figured by 9-10 pm, we'd be hungry for dessert. But if it's that crowded it doesn't sound as nice as I imagined. Sounded sort of exclusive for fireworks viewing from what I've read.  Thanks again eliza !



It is very exclusive which was nice.  You are on the lower level of the noodle station.  They rope the area off and by the time of the fireworks the noodle station is closed so the party is the only thing really going on.    
 I think one of the reasons the tables are packed together is they leave the "front" of the area clear and open.  So when the fireworks start every one can move up to the railing.  that's really nice and the desserts and drinks are set up in the middle, so you can freely move around them on both sides to pick your desserts.  that's nice also.

I also enjoyed that they had a photopass guy there exclusively for the party.  every one had an easy opportunity to get a neat picture with the castle in the back.

Check the dining forum, they mave had had folks who have went recently.


----------



## eliza61

Discovery I sland, located in Bay lake directly across from Disney's 
Wilderness Lodge,sits abadoned and unused today.  But it was open 
for guest for about 25 years, first as a relaxing bird retreat (1974-1979) called Treasure Island.  
In April of 1976 the name was changed to Discovery Island.  It closed to guests April 8, 1999 a bit less than a year after the opening of Disney's Animal Kingdom.			

*Matching Game* 

Match the WDW character with the type of creature it is.			

Figment		             	
Timon			           
Cornelius Coot		            
Peach			             
Puumba			               
James P. Sullivan		              
Jose Carioca		              
Hopper			                
Cleo			                
Baloo


A)Grasshopper
B) Warthog
C) monster
D) Crab
E) Goldfish
F) Duck
G) Bear
H) Parrot
I) Meerkat
J) Dragon

Sorry I couldn't get this thing to make columns.


----------



## capttigger

kamikazecat said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hi! Just 34 more days until our trip this summer. We will be spending 7 nights at BCV and then 14 nights at VWL in a studio. We have never stayed here and are looking forward to it.
> 
> I do have a question. I saw some pictures about being the flag family. What does that entail and how do you get selected for that?



If you do get to do it. You will meet at guest relations desk and go up to the top floor. You will meet early in the morning.You will then be led out to a walkway that you can see from the lobby all the way at the top over the fireplace. It is a lot of steps. Now it is a long way up if heights are an issue. You then go outside and walk up stairs to the roof. You will put up all 5 flags and take your camera. You will get the best pictures you can see everything. The flags you put up are the 2 wilderness lodge flags, the Disney company flag the Florida flag and the American flag. You will say the pledge just after that. You will have plenty of time to take pictures. After wards you might even get to grab some breakfast on the top floor if you get a good CM..... I had a ball the 3 times we got to do it. I am also afraid of heights but was able to get through it. 
Once you up top you have big walls around you so it is not like it is open for the height problem. 
You will have to walk up a good bit of steps though to get there. 
It was a great time..... I hope you get it. I hope this helps.


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> Discovery I sland, located in Bay lake directly across from Disney's
> Wilderness Lodge,sits abadoned and unused today. But it was open
> for guest for about 25 years, first as a relaxing bird retreat (1974-1979) called Treasure Island.
> In April of 1976 the name was changed to Discovery Island. It closed to guests April 8, 1999 a bit less than a year after the opening of Disney's Animal Kingdom.
> 
> *Matching Game*
> 
> Match the WDW character with the type of creature it is.
> 
> Figment J
> Timon I
> Cornelius Coot F
> Peach D (technically, I think it's a different answer but it's the only one left )
> Puumba B
> James P. Sullivan C
> Jose Carioca H
> Hopper A
> Cleo E
> Baloo G
> 
> 
> A)Grasshopper
> B) Warthog
> C) monster
> D) Crab
> E) Goldfish
> F) Duck
> G) Bear
> H) Parrot
> I) Meerkat
> J) Dragon
> 
> Sorry I couldn't get this thing to make columns.


 Do I get a prize if I'm correct?


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Peach D (technically, I think it's a different answer but it's the only one left )


Peach is a starfish from Finding Nemo I believe ? 






Never heard of Cornelius Coot ?!!!

I love "trivia with eliza" days !


----------



## blossomz

Hello everyone!  I feel like I've been so out of touch!  SOOOO busy at school!  But now I have some time.  I am having achromioplasty (impressed?)  Fancy word for arthoscopic surgery on my right shoulder on Tuesday.  I am off until after the surgery to try and catch up on things...like my life!  So glad to see the brand new thread!  Hoping to be back on a more regular basis!


----------



## jimmytammy

I Book He Pays said:


> Good Morning Groupies:
> 
> *kamikazecat* ~ Three weeks at WDW...WTG!  Have a fantastic vacation and enjoy!
> 
> *jimmytammy* ~ What is a flag family? Never heard of it.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


capttigger did a great job explaining on post #99.  I will add that it is the single reason that Ranger Stan and my family became such good friends.  He is the fellow you may see pics of from time to time on here or see us comment about him e very so often.  He created the Ranger character that became a icon among his groupies(us)


----------



## horselover

blossomz said:


> Hello everyone!  I feel like I've been so out of touch!  SOOOO busy at school!  But now I have some time.  I am having achromioplasty (impressed?)  Fancy word for arthoscopic surgery on my right shoulder on Tuesday.  I am off until after the surgery to try and catch up on things...like my life!  So glad to see the brand new thread!  Hoping to be back on a more regular basis!



Ouch!  Rotator Cuff?  I still remember my rotator cuff surgery.        Be prepared to rest & take it easy for awhile if that is what you are having.  Hope it goes smoothly & you're feeling better soon.


----------



## MiaSRN62

blossomz said:


> Hello everyone!  I feel like I've been so out of touch!  SOOOO busy at school!  But now I have some time.  I am having achromioplasty (impressed?)  Fancy word for arthoscopic surgery on my right shoulder on Tuesday.  I am off until after the surgery to try and catch up on things...like my life!  So glad to see the brand new thread!  Hoping to be back on a more regular basis!



Hope all goes well with the surgery and you will be back to new very soon !


----------



## twinklebug

Some great news! My eldest is graduating from Clemson's Industrial Engineering program Friday! Wish I could say we were flying off to VWL tomorrow instead of NC and would prefer ME to driving 3 hrs to Clemson, but this is a huge accomplishment and not one I'll let myself nor his little brother or sister miss!

Now to figure out the car rental situation in CLT... I heard those airport roads were like a maze - I like mazes, but not when I'm being timed by a return flight. "Turn left at Rental road" (left turn made) ".... recalculating"  


*Blossomz,* best wishes for an easy surgery and fast recovery. Your shoulder's not required to come visit us here  A perfect place to recoop.


----------



## kamikazecat

jimmytammy said:


> As you are checking in, go to the guest relations(its just to the left of the check in counter)and ask to be FF.  They will ask your dates.  Be very flexible as its tough to get.  We have been fortunate and done it at least 4 times, but it was because we were there a long time.  Looks like you should be able to get it, probably into your 2nd week at VWL.  Good luck and enjoy!  Be sure to carry your camera.  It is limited to maybe 6 people.



Thanks for your response. It is just me, DH and DS (5) and we are looking forward to trying it. Do we need to be checked in first or can I send my husband over to check in while I go to guest relations?


----------



## MiaSRN62

twinklebug said:


> Some great news! My eldest is graduating from Clemson's Industrial Engineering program Friday! Wish I could say we were flying off to VWL tomorrow instead of NC and would prefer ME to driving 3 hrs to Clemson, but this is a huge accomplishment and not one I'll let myself nor his little brother or sister miss!



Wow...awesome ! Huge congrats to your son !


----------



## jimmytammy

kamikazecat said:


> Thanks for your response. It is just me, DH and DS (5) and we are looking forward to trying it. Do we need to be checked in first or can I send my husband over to check in while I go to guest relations?


Knowing you have that many days, I would get room # then sign up for FF.  If you have to wait for room assignment, go ahead and sign up, they will link to your room # later.  They will bring a letter night before and slip under door.  If you dont get it by 9pm, go back to desk to verify your name is still on list.  We have had one occasion letter never came and they told us just to come on, they would be ready for us.  it is an exclusive deal, so you will be only folks up there.


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> Some great news! My eldest is graduating from Clemson's Industrial Engineering program Friday! Wish I could say we were flying off to VWL tomorrow instead of NC and would prefer ME to driving 3 hrs to Clemson, but this is a huge accomplishment and not one I'll let myself nor his little brother or sister miss!
> 
> Now to figure out the car rental situation in CLT... I heard those airport roads were like a maze - I like mazes, but not when I'm being timed by a return flight. "Turn left at Rental road" (left turn made) ".... recalculating"
> 
> 
> *Blossomz,* best wishes for an easy surgery and fast recovery. Your shoulder's not required to come visit us here  A perfect place to recoop.


Congratulations!!  And welcome to the Carolinas!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Blossomz

DW had same surgery 3 yrs ago.  If you need any help or advice Im sure she can relate.  I just relayed message to her.  She says get moving ASAP and into PT ASAP.  
We will be praying for speedy recovery


----------



## eliza61

sleepydog25 said:


> Do I get a prize if I'm correct?



  I'm going to have to find a gold star to give out!!



MiaSRN62 said:


> Peach is a starfish from Finding Nemo I believe ?
> 
> 
> Never heard of Cornelius Coot ?!!!
> 
> I love "trivia with eliza" days !



LOL, thanks Maria,  I've got the book with the correct answers some where on my desk.  One day I'm really going to have to clean the thing up.



blossomz said:


> I am having achromioplasty (impressed?)  Fancy word for arthoscopic surgery on my right shoulder on Tuesday.  I am off until after the surgery to try and catch up on things...like my life!  So glad to see the brand new thread!  Hoping to be back on a more regular basis!



Good luck with the surgery Blossomz, make the family pamper you.   Keep us posted.



twinklebug said:


> Some great news! My eldest is graduating from Clemson's Industrial Engineering program Friday! Wish I could say we were flying off to VWL tomorrow instead of NC and would prefer ME to driving 3 hrs to Clemson, but this is a huge accomplishment and not one I'll let myself nor his little brother or sister miss!
> 
> 
> *Blossomz,* best wishes for an easy surgery and fast recovery. Your shoulder's not required to come visit us here  A perfect place to recoop.



What an accomplishment Twinklebug!!  Enjoy your celebration.


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> I'm going to have to find a gold star to give out!!


I was thinking something monetarily. . .


----------



## twinklebug

MiaSRN62 said:


> Wow...awesome ! Huge congrats to your son !





jimmytammy said:


> Congratulations!!  And welcome to the Carolinas!!





eliza61 said:


> What an accomplishment Twinklebug!!  Enjoy your celebration.



Thank you 

JimmyTammy: I love the Carolinas, it's been far too long since I've come down for a visit. I miss the air, the woods, the beaches, and most of all - some of my favorite people live there!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:
Two more days to go... I can't wait for vacation and to hug Mickey!

*capttiger/jimmytammy* ~ The FF is really neat and glad both of you got to experience it. Sounds like a lot of fun!

*blossomz* ~ Rotator Cuff!!! ACK!!!  Wishing you all the best with your upcoming surgery and take it easy. 

*jimmytammy* ~ I think I read a few posts that included Ranger Stan. It's great that you are became good friends.

*twinklebug* ~ Congrats to your son and WTG! 

Time to bond with the luggage... again...

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## DVC Jen

twinklebug said:


> Some great news! My eldest is graduating from Clemson's Industrial Engineering program Friday! Wish I could say we were flying off to VWL tomorrow instead of NC and would prefer ME to driving 3 hrs to Clemson, but this is a huge accomplishment and not one I'll let myself nor his little brother or sister miss!
> 
> Now to figure out the car rental situation in CLT... I heard those airport roads were like a maze - I like mazes, but not when I'm being timed by a return flight. "Turn left at Rental road" (left turn made) ".... recalculating"
> 
> 
> *Blossomz,* best wishes for an easy surgery and fast recovery. Your shoulder's not required to come visit us here  A perfect place to recoop.



Awesome!  congratulations


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks
Wanted to share T and I have been happily wed for 21 yrs today!  Its been great!!

Muushka

Check out English Channel on youtube.com  May pop up as British Airwaves
  New band at UK in Epcot.  Will miss  British Invasion, but these guys are good.  I know your like of music so thought you might enjoy


----------



## tea pot

*Happy Anniversary 
Jimmy and Tammy*


----------



## stopher1

Like I said over on FB today... Happy Anniversary Jimmy & Tammy!    That's awesome.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks Folks!!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi jimmytammy:







Sorry this is late. I hope you and DH had a beautiful day!
Congrats!​


----------



## Granny

*Happy Anniversary, Jimmy & Tammy!* 

You guys rock!!


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> *Happy Anniversary, Jimmy & Tammy!*
> 
> You guys rock!!



DITTO!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## jimmytammy

Aww, you folks are too much


----------



## GoofyTraci

Hello everyone...Newbie to this thread here. Hope it is ok to join. We are dvc members and headed to the VWL for the first time in 20 days. So excited!


----------



## stopher1

GoofyTraci said:


> Hello everyone...Newbie to this thread here. Hope it is ok to join. We are dvc members and headed to the VWL for the first time in 20 days. So excited!



Welcome GoofyTraci!  Of course it's okay to join us.  I hope your stay is magical, and you'll come back and tell us all about it after it is  over.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Good Morning Groupies:

We are leaving in a little while for Newark airport and by late morning we'll be in FL! Yahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I've been planning this vacation for 1.5 years and it's finally here. I'm so psyched!!!

*GoofyTraci* ~ Welcome to the thread and glad to have you with us. It's a great group of members here and I know you'll enjoy it.  Happy planning and have a fantastic vacation. 

Have a great weekend everyone. I'll be checking in from time to time during our vacation.


----------



## horselover

GoofyTraci said:


> Hello everyone...Newbie to this thread here. Hope it is ok to join. We are dvc members and headed to the VWL for the first time in 20 days. So excited!



Welcome to the groupies GoofyTraci!     



I Book He Pays said:


> Good Morning Groupies:
> 
> We are leaving in a little while for Newark airport and by late morning we'll be in FL! Yahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I've been planning this vacation for 1.5 years and it's finally here. I'm so psyched!!!



You're likely almost to MCO right about now!   Have a wonderful time!  Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## wildernessDad

We had a great time at VGC. We're at John Wayne Airport waiting to board a flight to Vegas. Then it SUV time and away we go around the Grand Canyon.


----------



## franandaj

Hi groupies!

I'm a little behind here, Happy Anniversary jimmytammy!
I'm sure you must be here by now "I book he pays". We just finished the first half of the Destination D conference. I got some amazing pics and saw two great presentations!


----------



## GoofyTraci

Thank you everyone for welcoming me into the group. Our family is getting so excited about staying at VWL. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## LisaS

GoofyTraci said:


> Thank you everyone for welcoming me into the group. Our family is getting so excited about staying at VWL. Anyone have any tips?


If you happen to be back at VWL around 9:30pm,  go down to the beach closest to VWL (next to the boat rental) and watch the Electric Water Pageant. It passes VWL around 9:35-ish. There are lots of lounge chairs on the beach. You can also see the higher fireworks from Wishes from that same area. Wishes will be at either 9pm or 10pm depending on the day of the week. Just an FYI if you do this, we did get a few bug bites while we were watching the EWP and Wishes.

You can rent surrey bikes or regular bikes and ride to Fort Wilderness and back. You can also do the same trail on foot. We did that last week and saw a group of five deer in the woods along the way. You can also rent a boat and cruise around Bay Lake and even go over to the MK and back.

Allow some time to check out the VWL lobby. There are many special details in that space. My favorites are the carved animals on the support posts around the center of the lobby. The WL lobby is also spectacular. It's a great place to hang out in the evening. 

If you like to relax by the pool with an adult beverage, try a Lumberjack from the pool bar. It's WL/VWL's signature drink. It's not on the standardized drink menu but they will make one for you if you ask.

ETA: In general, just take the time to take a good look around. There are amazing details all around you starting with the architecture to design details like the light fixtures, the walkways and flooring, the pictures on the walls, even the elevator doors and the music in the background.


----------



## GoofyTraci

LisaS said:


> If you happen to be back at VWL around 9:30pm,  go down to the beach closest to VWL (next to the boat rental) and watch the Electric Water Pageant. It passes VWL around 9:35-ish. There are lots of lounge chairs on the beach. You can also see the higher fireworks from Wishes from that same area. Wishes will be at either 9pm or 10pm depending on the day of the week. Just an FYI if you do this, we did get a few bug bites while we were watching the EWP and Wishes.
> 
> You can rent surrey bikes or regular bikes and ride to Fort Wilderness and back. You can also do the same trail on foot. We did that last week and saw a group of five deer in the woods along the way. You can also rent a boat and cruise around Bay Lake and even go over to the MK and back.
> 
> Allow some time to check out the VWL lobby. There are many special details in that space. My favorites are the carved animals on the support posts around the center of the lobby. The WL lobby is also spectacular. It's a great place to hang out in the evening.
> 
> If you like to relax by the pool with an adult beverage, try a Lumberjack from the pool bar. It's WL/VWL's signature drink. It's not on the standardized drink menu but they will make one for you if you ask.
> 
> ETA: In general, just take the time to take a good look around. There are amazing details all around you starting with the architecture to design details like the light fixtures, the walkways and flooring, the pictures on the walls, even the elevator doors and the music in the background.



thanks so much for this info. I total forgot about the Electrical Water Parade..and I have never seen it in all of my trips to Disney so thanks. But can you tell me more about this Lumberjack drink? Is it a fruity drink? frozen? whats in it? Tell me more please...Thanks


----------



## Corinne

stopher1 said:


> Raphael!  We had Raphael as our server last year in January... DD was so very disappointed when he was off on the day we were there for her birthday last month.  He made that same face/finger point with her last year!



We have had Raphael as well, he is fun!!!


----------



## Corinne

blossomz said:


> Hello everyone!  I feel like I've been so out of touch!  SOOOO busy at school!  But now I have some time.  I am having achromioplasty (impressed?)  Fancy word for arthoscopic surgery on my right shoulder on Tuesday.  I am off until after the surgery to try and catch up on things...like my life!  So glad to see the brand new thread!  Hoping to be back on a more regular basis!



Blossom, hope the surgery went well! Hope you will update us soon.


----------



## Corinne

Congratulations *Jimmy & Tammy*! Wishing you many more happy years together!

 *Goofi Traci*!!

*Stopher* & *Horselover*, if you have made a plan to meet I would love to try and make it too!


----------



## horselover

GoofyTraci said:


> But can you tell me more about this Lumberjack drink? Is it a fruity drink? frozen? whats in it? Tell me more please...Thanks



Yes, please do share more details LisaS!  I've never heard of this drink.

Traci - be sure to get the hidden mickey hunt list from the front desk.  That's a lot of fun.  Be sure to find time to just hang out in those rockers on the front porch of the villas.  So inviting!          And also take the time to find a hidden nook for yourself in the main lobby.  There are many secret spots that you will likely have all to yourself.  I'm not telling where mine is!          Don't forget to rub Humphrey's nose on the totem pole for a magical trip.   I'm sure you will have a wonderful time!



Corinne said:


> *Stopher* & *Horselover*, if you have made a plan to meet I would love to try and make it too!



Sending you a PM!


----------



## LisaS

GoofyTraci said:


> But can you tell me more about this Lumberjack drink? Is it a fruity drink? frozen? whats in it? Tell me more please...Thanks


The Lumberjack is a fruity drink. It is not frozen. My DH says it has rum in it but he doesn't know what else. It is similar to a Mai Tai but a bit different. I ordered one a few years ago just based on the name and ever since it has been a VWL tradition! Even though it is not on the new standardized pool bar menus, a few of the pool bar CMs have been there a while so they know how to make one and actually seem quite happy to do so.


----------



## GoofyTraci

LisaS said:


> The Lumberjack is a fruity drink. It is not frozen. My DH says it has rum in it but he doesn't know what else. It is similar to a Mai Tai but a bit different. I ordered one a few years ago just based on the name and ever since it has been a VWL tradition! Even though it is not on the new standardized pool bar menus, a few of the pool bar CMs have been there a while so they know how to make one and actually seem quite happy to do so.



Thanks Lisa S. it is on our list on must trys!!!


----------



## Granny

LisaS said:


> ETA: In general, just take the time to take a good look around. There are amazing details all around you starting with the architecture to design details like the light fixtures, the walkways and flooring, the pictures on the walls, even the elevator doors and the music in the background.



Lisa...as always, an excellent and informative post.  I've quoted the last paragraph here because I think it is probably the single best advice to truly enjoy and appreciate Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## franandaj

Hi groupies!
I thought I would let you know first (since I know there are a few strong opinions here ) They just announced at the D23 event that they are bringing back the original tiki room as part of the 40th Anniversary!


----------



## Muushka

franandaj said:


> Hi groupies!
> I thought I would let you know first (since I know there are a few strong opinions here ) They just announced at the D23 event that they are bringing back the original tiki room as part of the 40th Anniversary!




Nuff said!

Hi all.  Back from the beach, had a nice visit.  Got to catch up on all the Groupies going ons!


----------



## jimmytammy

franandaj said:


> Hi groupies!
> I thought I would let you know first (since I know there are a few strong opinions here ) They just announced at the D23 event that they are bringing back the original tiki room as part of the 40th Anniversary!



Excited as we never saw the original.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> Hello everyone!  I feel like I've been so out of touch!  SOOOO busy at school!  But now I have some time.  I am having achromioplasty (impressed?)  Fancy word for arthoscopic surgery on my right shoulder on Tuesday.  I am off until after the surgery to try and catch up on things...like my life!  So glad to see the brand new thread!  Hoping to be back on a more regular basis!



Good luck with the surgery 


twinklebug said:


> Some great news! My eldest is graduating from Clemson's Industrial Engineering program Friday! Wish I could say we were flying off to VWL tomorrow instead of NC and would prefer ME to driving 3 hrs to Clemson, but this is a huge accomplishment and not one I'll let myself nor his little brother or sister miss!
> 
> Now to figure out the car rental situation in CLT... I heard those airport roads were like a maze - I like mazes, but not when I'm being timed by a return flight. "Turn left at Rental road" (left turn made) ".... recalculating"
> 
> 
> *Blossomz,* best wishes for an easy surgery and fast recovery. Your shoulder's not required to come visit us here  A perfect place to recoop.



Congratulations to the grad!



jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> Wanted to share T and I have been happily wed for 21 yrs today!  Its been great!!
> 
> Muushka
> 
> Check out English Channel on youtube.com  May pop up as British Airwaves
> New band at UK in Epcot.  Will miss  British Invasion, but these guys are good.  I know your like of music so thought you might enjoy



Oh!  I will have to check out the new band.  I'm listening to the Beatles as we speak!
Happy Anniversary to Jimmy and Tammy.  One very special couple.



GoofyTraci said:


> Hello everyone...Newbie to this thread here. Hope it is ok to join. We are dvc members and headed to the VWL for the first time in 20 days. So excited!



Hope it's ok to join?  Joke, right .  Are you kidding, we live for new Groupies!
Visit often and post pictures often.  We really like that!



wildernessDad said:


> We had a great time at VGC. We're at John Wayne Airport waiting to board a flight to Vegas. Then it SUV time and away we go around the Grand Canyon.



Happy trails WD!  Hope it is awesome.


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> Wanted to share T and I have been happily wed for 21 yrs today!  Its been great!!



Sorry I'm a day late.....wanted to wish you both an awesomely happy Anniversary !!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Continued thanks folks


----------



## Nicoal13

Got back late last night from the Lodge. Had a wonderful week. It was hot! Record setting temps a couple of days if I'm not mistaken. 

My family loved the villas. We were in room 2508. A dedicated 2 bedroom, which faced the bus stop, but we didn't mind as we had a short walk to the room and to everything. 

Had some problems at check-in which resulted in the manager putting us in as a cash reservation instead of points, so we had a full cleaning every day. Even though I called housekeeping to tell them we didn't need or want it, every day we came back to a cleaned room. Not sure what the problem was, but it was a couple linked reservations, and maybe that was the problem? Not a big deal, just was strange.

DS enjoyed the Electric Water Parade. We did not get to see the Electric Light Parade at MK. Just didn't work out. But did see the new castle show and Wishes. Spent a lot of time at Epcot and only a few hours at AK. Missed out on some attractions, just never seems to be enough time without running ourselves ragged. DS did ride Tower of Terror with me for the first time. He shook like a leaf! He wanted to ride it, but I'm guessing he won't ride it again for a very long time. His favorite rides this time were Figment and Spaceship Earth, he likes the interactive screen. 

DS caught some sort of stomach bug and was a little sick the last day and now here at home. Hopefully he will be better soon, but no school for him tomorrow. 

Well, better get the little guy to bed. Hopefully he sleeps and doesn't get sick.


----------



## DiznyDi

Well Groupies, we're back!  What a great stay we had!  The weather was wonderful - DDad will say it was too hot.... For the first time ever, we ventured outside the world.  We did some outlet shopping, went into Celebration for breakfast and even drove to Clearwater Beach where we spent about 30 minutes and drove back. We had the honor and privilege to be Flag Family and to become acquainted with Ranger Jack. 

As luck would have it, we rode the Tron monorail. Believe it or not, Tron is nothing more than big stickers.  Here all along we thought it was one pretty spectacular paint job, but up close and personal, it's all just temporary 'enhancements' applied to a pink stripe monorail.  

Clarissa, from the pin cart, will be retiring, I believe, next week.  Unfortunately we were not able to see her.  She was always so very helpful.  I would like to have said good-bye to her.

We did not see very much new resort-specific merchandise.  I had hoped there would have been more.

We were assigned a corner dedicated studio near the elevator.  The room wasn't quite ready for our 2:00 arrival.  We stowed our gear with Bell Services, *met up with Maria and her family*, then headed to the Magic Kingdom.  
It was wonderful to finally meet Maria, her DH and DD.  We tried to do this a few years ago and it just didn't work out.  I hope we have the opportunity to meet again.  Great family!

We received a text about 2:45 that our room was ready.  I've read reports that the text room ready is hit or miss.  It worked for us.  Our room was clean and guest ready.

We attended the DVC sales presentation at the TOWL.  DDad was the days lucky winner of a Disney gift card - which we immediately spent at the Art of Disney.

Over these next few days, I'll go back through and get caught up on what we've missed.  While I thoroughly enjoyed our time in the World, it's always good to be home and back to a normal routine.


----------



## blossomz

Sounds like all of the recent trips home were wonderful.  I am knee deep in planning for our trip in 41 days!!!

Thanks for all of the well wishes.  It shouldn't be too bad, but can't help feeling nervous!  

Excited to here the original Tiki room is returning.  Wish they would do the same for the Peoplemover in tomorrow land!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hi Groupies!  

Sorry to have been out of touch, but no better place to be than the VWL!  *DiznyDi* has already filled in the high points.  The trip was great, hot, and short!  We rented a car for the first time in 5 years and went outside the bubble.  I had a need to show DiznyDi what real Florida was like.  It also helped orient me as to where we were and where all of the parks and event locations were in comparison to each other (no better way than to get out of the bus and drive it yourself).

A few comments:

We ate at the Yak and Yeti for the first time - glad we did but we probably wont be back; nothing terrible, I just had such a "thing" built up in my head about how great it should be; my head does stuff like that.

We had a good time at the DVC Sales presentation at the TOWL.  It was my birthday and _somehow_ I won the $100 gift card.

We visited all of the resorts once again.  I just had to see what stage the new Paddock Pool at SSR was in; GF was as grand as always; the Poly was lush and Kona Cafe presented a great meal once again; AKV was wild, with the pool bar very inviting.

Here is our "Groupie Meet" with Maria and family:







And something I found outside the bubble: powered by Mickey!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dad  Reckon we could get one of those Mickey power plants for our neck of the woods?


----------



## MiaSRN62

DiznyDi said:


> Well Groupies, we're back!  What a great stay we had!  The weather was wonderful - DDad will say it was too hot.... For the first time ever, we ventured outside the world.  We did some outlet shopping, went into Celebration for breakfast and even drove to Clearwater Beach where we spent about 30 minutes and drove back. We had the honor and privilege to be Flag Family and to become acquainted with Ranger Jack.
> 
> 
> It was wonderful to finally meet Maria, her DH and DD.  We tried to do this a few years ago and it just didn't work out.  I hope we have the opportunity to meet again.  Great family!
> 
> We received a text about 2:45 that our room was ready.  I've read reports that the text room ready is hit or miss.  It worked for us.  Our room was clean and guest ready.



Yay ! You guys are back ! It was equally wonderful to meet you both ! Maybe next time we can have some more time together or enjoy a meal together ! Glad you had fun---and congrats on DiznyDad winning the gift card. What did you get with it ?!!!


----------



## Muushka

Welcome home to some of my favorite Groupies!  Maria, DDad DDi and Nicole!

It sounds like you had a great time, wish I was there.

Nicole, can I assume that the point stuff is all right?  Let me know if there are any problems.

DDad, loved that Mickey power thingy!


----------



## horselover

Welcome back Nicoal, DiznyDi & Disny Dad!  Glad everyone had a good time.

Dizny Dad - love the power line picture!  That is awesome.    

DiznyDi - Planning way far ahead, but I noticed on the vacation list you & your DD will be in the World at the same time we will in Oct.  I would love to catch up & say hello if we can work it out.

12 more days til OKW!


----------



## GoofyTraci

thanks for the updates and pics. Loved the power tower thing.  We are doing the countdown dance here


----------



## franandaj

Welcome back DiznyDi&Dad! I love that power thingy, we took a picture of it our first time off campus too!

I'm jealous of everyone planning a trip! We leave tomorrow, but we plan to head out yo DHS and see if we can hit a soft opening for Star Tours. This trip was too short!


----------



## wildernessDad

Zion National Park is great. We're diving to Bryce Canyon and then to Grand Canyon North Rim today.  Cell service is non-existent at Zion and wifi is spotty at best.  Will post pictures when I can.


----------



## tea pot

They're Back...... Di and Dad, Maria, and Nicoal 

So glad you all had a wonderful trip Home!

Nicoal hope your little one is feeling better.

DDad Love Love the Mickey power lines.
We always pass it on the way down to visit DD so cool.

franandaj.. Good luck with getting into the soft opening of Star Tours
fill us in when you get back.

WDad I can't wait for your pictures.. Happy Trails


----------



## Nicoal13

Barb - yes, the points are all ok on my end. I'm not sure what the problem was exactly at check-in. They never really told me. But it seemed to work out, didn't have any problems the rest of the week.

DS seems to be feeling better today. He is home from school, but seems much better.

Getting through all the laundry. We washed while on vacation, but somehow have a bunch of dirty laundry yet. 

Starting to think about the next trip...maybe a couple days at WDW and then Vero Beach to relax. Or a cruise, we've never tried cruising.


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> Dad  Reckon we could get one of those Mickey power plants for our neck of the woods?



Maybe now that all the engineering calculations are completed, FEA is done, permits granted, government approvals made, they might be able to provide one in your neck of the woods.  We could never get one here in Ohio.  The power company is too busy billing us $30.00 each for a "free" compact fluorescent bulb.  What, a Mickey Tower?  Hate to think what they would charge for that!



MiaSRN62 said:


> Yay ! You guys are back ! . . . . . . . . and congrats on DiznyDad winning the gift card. What did you get with it ?!!!



DiznyDi decided that I needed some Disney art for my office.  She knows that it will always come home after a stay at work.  We selected a canvas version of the Disney World Railroad poster.  I've always enjoyed steam trains and she thought it would go well in an engineering office.  If we would now start using steam to power up all those computers, , , , ,


----------



## Muushka

Nicoal13 said:


> Barb - yes, the points are all ok on my end. I'm not sure what the problem was exactly at check-in. They never really told me. But it seemed to work out, didn't have any problems the rest of the week.
> 
> DS seems to be feeling better today. He is home from school, but seems much better.
> 
> Getting through all the laundry. We washed while on vacation, but somehow have a bunch of dirty laundry yet.
> 
> Starting to think about the next trip...maybe a couple days at WDW and then Vero Beach to relax. Or a cruise, we've never tried cruising.



Oh, good on all counts (including the little guy feeling better ).


*DDad*, where is that Mickey power line?  Would love to see it, surprised that we haven't seen it.


----------



## Nicoal13

Ok, I was mistaken. Looked up my points this morning and I now have 49 points in holding. It says I cancelled my reservation for the night of May 7th. 

My Dad has the receipt for the room charges since he put his credit card on the room. 

Time to call MS and see what is going on.


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> Zion National Park is great. We're diving to Bryce Canyon and then to Grand Canyon North Rim today.  Cell service is non-existent at Zion and wifi is spotty at best.  Will post pictures when I can.



WD, remember details.  this is our family trip next year!!

But in the mean time.

*6 more nights until Monsieur Mickey!*


----------



## horselover

eliza61 said:


> But in the mean time.
> 
> *6 more nights until Monsieur Mickey!*



Woo Hoo!!!                I'm so looking forward to your TR!


----------



## nanajoyx2

Okay, I'm confused.  I can't figure out what TOWL is.


----------



## stopher1

nanajoyx2 said:


> Okay, I'm confused.  I can't figure out what TOWL is.



Top of the World Lounge, over at BLT.


----------



## stopher1

Greetings Groupies!  

It's been a crazy few days in my household.  Lots and lots going on - and all five of us often going in totally different directions.  Ahh the growing up / teenage years.  It just seems to be going faster and faster and more and more keeps coming at us.  WOW.  I need a breather.  Glad I get to scoot out to SSR in a week and a half.  

This week like so many others has no down time... it's just crazy.  Even yesterday after church it was crazy  busy as my DW and DD got home from their camporee and were busy with the after-camping clean-up that must be done.  

This coming weekend I "get to" drive my eldest down to Bloomington, IN (about a two hour drive) to the Scout Camp for his "Pre-Camp Staff Weekend".  Should be lots of fun for him. Then in just a couple of weeks, it will become a regular weekend trek throughout the summer.  

But next Monday night I get my Wood Badge goodies for completing the course.  I can't wait for that.  I know many of you don't know much if anything about Scouting... but it really is big, and I'm very excited about it.  

I haven't been around much in the past couple of weeks - been very busy going through a whole bunch of trainings and helping some buddies build a website in addition to the other myriad things I'm doing... oh yeah, and my DW leaves for California to spend more quality time with her dad on June 6th - another 11 or 12 trip - so huzzah, I'll get to play single dad once more.  Then on the 19th (Father's Day) we leave for Summer Camp.  I'm getting dizzy just thinking about it all.  

So just know this... even if I'm not always commenting - I do read the posts each day.  I pray for those of you who need it - and wish those of you with special days great enjoyment.  I WILL make a better effort at posting as well in the days ahead.   YOU afterall, are such a nice, calming part of my life - just as the Lodge is for all of us.


----------



## DiznyDi

TOWL: Top of the World Lounge at Bay Lake Tower


----------



## DiznyDi

Guess Stopher beat me to it.

Night all


----------



## Dizny Dad

Boy, do we hate Dial-Up, don't we dear!?!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dad those bulbs are a joke IMO.  

WD  Have a continued great trip and we are anticipating pics!


----------



## Granny

Nice to hear that recent trips went well, and I hope that all Groupies are doing as okay as possible healthwise.  Seems like we've had a rough string of health issues with loved ones and continued prayers for everyone in that regard.  

WDad...hope your trip continues to be great.  Sounds like a trip full of breathtaking views and lots of admiration for our Creator's work.  The closest I've been to the Grand Canyon is the fireplace at the WL lobby.  



Muushka said:


> *DDad*, where is that Mickey power line?  Would love to see it, surprised that we haven't seen it.



That Mickey power tower has always been one of our favorite icons.  We used to visit Busch Gardens in Tampa every trip and the tower is located down Hiway 192 near the I-4 ramp heading towards Tampa.  It was something we looked for on our return trips to let us know we were almost "home".


----------



## MiaSRN62

stopher1 said:


> Greetings Groupies!
> 
> It's been a crazy few days in my household.  Lots and lots going on - and all five of us often going in totally different directions.  Ahh the growing up / teenage years.  It just seems to be going faster and faster and more and more keeps coming at us.  WOW.  I need a breather.  Glad I get to scoot out to SSR in a week and a half.
> 
> This week like so many others has no down time... it's just crazy.  Even yesterday after church it was crazy  busy as my DW and DD got home from their camporee and were busy with the after-camping clean-up that must be done.
> 
> This coming weekend I "get to" drive my eldest down to Bloomington, IN (about a two hour drive) to the Scout Camp for his "Pre-Camp Staff Weekend".  Should be lots of fun for him. Then in just a couple of weeks, it will become a regular weekend trek throughout the summer.
> 
> But next Monday night I get my Wood Badge goodies for completing the course.  I can't wait for that.  I know many of you don't know much if anything about Scouting... but it really is big, and I'm very excited about it.
> 
> I haven't been around much in the past couple of weeks - been very busy going through a whole bunch of trainings and helping some buddies build a website in addition to the other myriad things I'm doing... oh yeah, and my DW leaves for California to spend more quality time with her dad on June 6th - another 11 or 12 trip - so huzzah, I'll get to play single dad once more.  Then on the 19th (Father's Day) we leave for Summer Camp.  I'm getting dizzy just thinking about it all.
> 
> So just know this... even if I'm not always commenting - I do read the posts each day.  I pray for those of you who need it - and wish those of you with special days great enjoyment.  I WILL make a better effort at posting as well in the days ahead.   YOU afterall, are such a nice, calming part of my life - just as the Lodge is for all of us.



Definitely sounds like you have a very hectic pace there *stopher*....hang in there. Our thread is a very fast-moving one with lots of participation. I have trouble keeping up sometimes. We all totally understand and appreciate all you do for our wonderful group here


----------



## blossomz

Stop her...we are all for one and one for all here!  No worries!

Heading out for the dreaded surgery in a short while....


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . That Mickey power tower has always been one of our favorite icons.  We used to visit Busch Gardens in Tampa every trip and the tower is located down Hiway 192 near the I-4 ramp heading towards Tampa.  It was something we looked for on our return trips to let us know we were almost "home".



Thanks *Granny* for picking up that question for me . . I was _struggling_ to extract the exact location from my aging memory for *Muushka*!

*Stoph* - keep on swimmin' - we know you are out there!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hello from Saratoga Springs!

It is so AWESOME being here and DH/I are really enjoying ourselves so far. The CM's are amazing and we're having a great time. 

We almost missed our flight on Saturday (car service never showed up - long story) and had to wake up friends to take us to the airport. I was a nervous wreck but luckily we made our 8:30am flight. When we arrived at the gate, boarding was already in progress. 

From the moment the plane landed, we were at the resort within an hour. The Magic Express service was excellent and after we checked in we boarded the bus immediately. Bus was half full when we departed the airport. Checking in at SSR was a breeze and we're staying in Congress Park in a two bedroom villa. We'll have this villa for two weeks so we are happy campers. The view is of the courtyard and partial view of DTD. We love it. Also close to the quiet pool and bus stop.

We walked around the resort yesterday and it's huge! Paddock pool still under construction but they're getting there.

We are trying the standard DDP and it's so much food. Not used to eating this much. Might change it next week if we can. 

Going to AK tomorrow and looking forward to it since we haven't been there yet. 

Hope all of you are doing well and wanted to say Hi. We plan on visiting WL next week during one of our off days. Can't wait to see it and I'll take some pictures for all of you!

Have a great day!


----------



## Granny

blossomz said:


> Stop her...we are all for one and one for all here!  No worries!
> 
> Heading out for the dreaded surgery in a short while....



Best wishes and prayers for the surgery.

And I had to re-read your first line a couple of times...stop who?   From doing what????

Then I got it, a little spacebar action there, and figured out who you were referring to.


----------



## Muushka

I Book.... so glad you made your flight!  All checked in and ready to enjoy.  Have a wonderful time.



Granny said:


> Nice to hear that recent trips went well, and I hope that all Groupies are doing as okay as possible healthwise.  Seems like we've had a rough string of health issues with loved ones and continued prayers for everyone in that regard.
> 
> WDad...hope your trip continues to be great.  Sounds like a trip full of breathtaking views and lots of admiration for our Creator's work.  *The closest I've been to the Grand Canyon is the fireplace at the WL lobby.*
> 
> 
> 
> That Mickey power tower has always been one of our favorite icons.  We used to visit Busch Gardens in Tampa every trip and the tower is located down Hiway 192 near the I-4 ramp heading towards Tampa.  It was something we looked for on our return trips to let us know we were almost "home".



Thanks for the directions Granny.  DDad, no worries.  Been there....forgot that.....

The closest I ever got to the Grand Canyon was while visiting the Hoover Dam. 
I had no idea how close we were!



MiaSRN62 said:


> Definitely sounds like you have a very hectic pace there *stopher*....hang in there. Our thread is a very fast-moving one with lots of participation. I have trouble keeping up sometimes. We all totally understand and appreciate all you do for our wonderful group here



Yes, Stopher, Maria has written what I would have.



blossomz said:


> Stopher...we are all for one and one for all here!  No worries!
> 
> Heading out for the dreaded surgery in a short while....



I took the liberty of removing the space .  Bloss, I hope your surgery goes well.


----------



## tea pot

horselover said:


> Woo Hoo!!!                I'm so looking forward to your TR!


Eliza
Ditto 
I just can't imagine Paris or Disney in French!
Have an over the top time!
I can't wait for that TR


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Waiting for take off in Phoenix.  It wasn't hard to leave the 2 inches of snow that we got last night!!!!

 Crazy last few days switching flights for my niece and nephew.  They have an issue to deal with so can't come to WDW until Friday and are so bummed.  Us too.  I thinke we'll have a crazy 4 days trying to fit in most that was planned.  They're young but I don't know if DH and I will survive!  

Oops. Gotta go!


----------



## tea pot

stopher1 said:


> Greetings Groupies!
> So just know this... even if I'm not always commenting - I do read the posts each day.  I pray for those of you who need it - and wish those of you with special days great enjoyment.  I WILL make a better effort at posting as well in the days ahead.   YOU afterall, are such a nice, calming part of my life - just as the Lodge is for all of us.



Aww Stopher hang in there and It's good to know you're out there 




blossomz said:


> Heading out for the dreaded surgery in a short while....



Prayers ans Pixie Dust coming your way 

*I Book He Pays *
So Glad you love SSR  Take a stroll over to the Tree Houses if you can
It's like a whole different resort over there. 
 Have wonderful trip  

*KAT*   "2 inches of snow that we got last night!!!!" 
Fly Fly Away
 Have a Magical trip Home


----------



## horselover

Stopher -           You are one busy guy!  I can see why you're looking forward to your SSR trip.  You certainly deserve it.



blossomz said:


> Heading out for the dreaded surgery in a short while....



Hope everything went well Blossomz!

Trish - sorry about your flight problems but glad you arrived safely & are having a good time.  2 wks. at WDW sounds like a dream to me!


----------



## Corinne

eliza61 said:


> *6 more nights until Monsieur Mickey!*



Love it!!


----------



## Corinne

blossomz said:


> Heading out for the dreaded surgery in a short while....



Hope your surgery went well Blossom!


----------



## Corinne

I Book He Pays said:


> Hello from Saratoga Springs!



Enjoy your trip Trish! We are going to just miss each other. We arrive at SSR on the 28th. Check in if you can!


----------



## GoofyTraci

Hey peeps!!! I dont have anything new to say but wanted to say hi. Hope everyone is doing ok. Just getting ready to see the mouse in 16 days!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

*blossomz* ~ Sending you get well wishes and a speedy recovery.

*Muushka* ~ What a fun way to start a vacation and you know how much I love to fly!  The flight down was entertaining  and DH slept during the entire flight. I tried to sleep but no such luck. I was happy when we landed. We're having a great time and it's so nice to relax.

*Kat4Disney* ~ Snow... You won't have to worry about that here. Sorry that you had to change your niece/nephew's plans. Hope all of you have a great vacation.

*tea pot* ~ DH/I walked the entire property yesterday and we can't believe how huge this resort is. The grounds are gorgeous and we took a lot of pictures. The tree houses are really cool and you have lots of privacy there. Didn't see all of them since DH's hip was bothering him so we may go back and scope it out more.  It's so much fun being here.

*horselover* ~ What a way to start a vacation and glad that we made our flight and arrived safely. I've been planning this vacation for 1.5 years and to finally be here, have two weeks on property in the same resort/villa is a dream come true. My eyes watered up when we got here... I'm home...

*Corinne* ~ We are flying home on the 28th. Sorry that we'll miss each other. If you have any questions about SSR please let me know. I don't know much except for what I experienced so far. I'll be back here at some point but not sure what day yet. Happy planning!

Hello to everyone else and hope all of you are doing well. I didn't read all the posts so if I missed anything I apologize. Thanks for the vacation wishes. For those traveling soon... have a great time and enjoy!

Be back soon....


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> *6 more nights until Monsieur Mickey!*



Very exciting indeed!  

Here's your primer on the important French words you'll need:

Mouse = le souris  [luh surree]

Moose = l'elan   [lay-lon]

Now you're all set!  



Traci....have a great time getting ready to head to WDW!


----------



## Inkmahm

Hi, everyone!  My first post in the new thread.  Like Stopher, I haven't been posting much at all but I DO read this thread and catch up. I think I've morphed into a generic "God, please take care of my groupies and their families" prayer.    Covers all bases, you know.

To those at WDW or going soon, enjoy! Too hot for me there this time of year but I know many people love the heat.

I'm still working my consulting job so I'm out of town again.  I have to admit I'm getting very spoiled working only 3 days each week and being able to take vacation whenever I want to.  I may look into consulting as a permanent vocation instead of a fill in for while I'm looking for a full time job.  I'm really not sure I WANT a full time job again.  On the other hand, the $ from working is necessary to pay for play time.  Decisions, decisions.  I figure the path I'm supposed to take will become clear to me eventually.  For right now, I'm content.

DH has an appointment with the surgeon on the 25th so we hope to have his surgery taken care of before our June family vacation.  He is supposed to feel better in a week or so after surgery so timing would be just right to get it done in early June.  Pixie dust is needed to be able to get in the surgeon's schedule that fast.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

We made it to AKV-Jambo for our one night in a standard view studio.  For the second time now we're in a newly reclassified standard that used to be savannah view.  What are those odds?!

Tomorrow it's over to SSR for a couple of nights.  2 days ago I was able to downsizeto a 1br or DH and I would have been in the GV by ourselves.    Then Fri it's back to Jambo and our GV when the family arrives.  Can't wait!  We've already seen a couple of Giraffe and Zebra and several other animals roaming around.  Just loving it.

We're doing the quick sevice dining for the first time.  Two very kind Mara CM's gave us our newbie training.  Lol. Until that we didn't know what we could get with our entree and were looking like deer in headlights!  We haven't done any dining since the very first year they offered free dining.  I'm full already but my zebra dome dessert was yummy.


----------



## DizGirl20

Hi Everyone,

I have posted here a few times but just wanted to let you know it's official... I see my VWL points in the system!   So I plan to call in the next few days to book Spring Break for next year and I have 3 quick questions.  We stayed over in the Lodge in 2008 but not in the Villas (b/c we weren't DVC yet).

1. Are there any "booking categories" at VWL (other than studio, 1BR, 2BR) that I need to be aware of?  I see discussions going on in other threads (ex: BCV, OKW) of booking categories that I hadn't even heard of before.  So just wanted to make sure I am not missing some "secret category" at VWL 

2. Are there any special requests I should make (I know, nothing's guaranteed) to ensure a quiet night's sleep?  I am thinking maybe top floor?

3. Please refresh my memory.  Where do the WL boats launch to?

Thanks so much for your help.  Can't wait for our first stay!


----------



## franandaj

Hi Groupies!

We just got back last night (this morning) from our quick trip to the world. The Destination D convention was awesome, if you didn't get a chance to check out the TR I'm writing there are lots of pics down memory lane, and some rare construction photos. We had many highlights, and one super bonus was getting in for the soft opening of Star Tours. With over 54 journeys, people are going to be going on this ride over and over!

So now i' back to looking forward to my next trip which is a little less than 6 months out, and includes a stay at the lodge!


----------



## Muushka

DizGirl20 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have posted here a few times but just wanted to let you know it's official... I see my VWL points in the system!   So I plan to call in the next few days to book Spring Break for next year and I have 3 quick questions.  We stayed over in the Lodge in 2008 but not in the Villas (b/c we weren't DVC yet).
> 
> 1. Are there any "booking categories" at VWL (other than studio, 1BR, 2BR) that I need to be aware of?  I see discussions going on in other threads (ex: BCV, OKW) of booking categories that I hadn't even heard of before.  So just wanted to make sure I am not missing some "secret category" at VWL
> 
> The only category that you can book is dedicated 2 BR as opposed to lock-off (has 2 queen beds in the dedicated).
> People do make requests as to what they like (water view, woods view, close to elevators....) but I try not to get in the middle of that mess!
> 
> 2. Are there any special requests I should make (I know, nothing's guaranteed) to ensure a quiet night's sleep?  I am thinking maybe top floor?
> 
> Honestly, we have been as close to the traffic as possible and have never had a noisy room.  Maybe another can chime in on this.
> 
> 3. Please refresh my memory.  Where do the WL boats launch to?
> 
> They launch to Fort Wilderness, Contemporary and Magic Kingdom.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.  Can't wait for our first stay!



Hello DizGirl20  and welcome to our merry band of Lodge Lovers AND owners!  .  Congrats on your new addition.

Please visit often.  Remember we have all those comfy rockers out on the porch.



franandaj said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> We just got back last night (this morning) from our quick trip to the world. The Destination D convention was awesome, if you didn't get a chance to check out the TR I'm writing there are lots of pics down memory lane, and some rare construction photos. We had many highlights, and one super bonus was getting in for the soft opening of Star Tours. With over 54 journeys, people are going to be going on this ride over and over!
> 
> So now i' back to looking forward to my next trip which is a little less than 6 months out, and includes a stay at the lodge!



Welcome home!  I need to check out your report, thanks


----------



## horselover

Welcome back Alison.  Your TR is awesome!


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Very exciting indeed!
> 
> Here's your primer on the important French words you'll need:
> 
> Mouse = le souris  [luh surree]
> 
> Moose = l'elan   [lay-lon]
> 
> Now you're all set!



Why yes, Eliza, looks like you are all set!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Prayers that the surgeon will be able to open their schedule up soon for your dh *Inkmahn* !
*Kathy*...all that can be said is WOOOT !!!! 



> DizGirl20 : 1. Are there any "booking categories" at VWL (other than studio, 1BR, 2BR) that I need to be aware of? I see discussions going on in other threads (ex: BCV, OKW) of booking categories that I hadn't even heard of before. So just wanted to make sure I am not missing some "secret category" at VWL
> 
> 2. Are there any special requests I should make (I know, nothing's guaranteed) to ensure a quiet night's sleep? I am thinking maybe top floor?
> 
> 3. Please refresh my memory. Where do the WL boats launch to?







 HOME DIZGirl20 !!!!!

NO booking category at VWL.....there is ONE studio that does NOT have a balcony though ! It's # 4533 !!!! If you're assigned to this studio, ask for a change if possible. 
The WL boat launch is on the "woods" side of the the main WL. You have to walk past the pool and geyser on the WL side.


----------



## stopher1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> 2 days ago I was able to downsizeto a 1br or *DH and I would have been in the GV by ourselves*.



Oh wouldn't that have just been a hoot!?!  You could have seriously played a mean game of hide and seek in that beauty!  DD and I played in April in our OKW 2 bd, and that was fun enough.  (I know... kinda silly at our age without kids to play it, but that's what came to mind  )


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> We just got back last night (this morning) from our quick trip to the world. The Destination D convention was awesome, if you didn't get a chance to check out the TR I'm writing there are lots of pics down memory lane, and some rare construction photos. We had many highlights, and one super bonus was getting in for the soft opening of Star Tours. With over 54 journeys, people are going to be going on this ride over and over!
> 
> So now i' back to looking forward to my next trip which is a little less than 6 months out, and includes a stay at the lodge!



Sounds fun!  Glad you had a good time.


----------



## stopher1

Corinne said:


> Enjoy your trip Trish! We are going to just miss each other. We arrive at SSR on the 28th. Check in if you can!



Hey Corinne!  I check in to SSR late on the 27th... I'm there through the morning of the 31st - just FYI.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

stopher1 said:


> Oh wouldn't that have just been a hoot!?!  You could have seriously played a mean game of hide and seek in that beauty!  DD and I played in April in our OKW 2 bd, and that was fun enough.  (I know... kinda silly at our age without kids to play it, but that's what came to mind  )



We were joking about that!!  Or sleeping in a different bedroom each night.  

Had a good day - weather was practically perfect.   We decided to do the new African Safari at AK and had a great time.  After that we checked in to SSR then checked out the resort before I took a quick nap and DH hit the pool.  After that it was a trip over to DHS where we used our last quick service and snack credits and rode the new Star Tours2 ride twice!  The first fantasmic of the evening was just starting and it was walk on.  Really nice and we had a different story both times.  However, I do still get a bit motion sick on it so two was the max for me.  I wish they had added the cooling air vents like they did for Mission Space and I think I would do better.  I'm still glad we rode and I think people will really enjoy the updates!  

Friday we plan on making the first Star Wars day - haven't done that since 2000 or so and I'm excited.  It sounds like it's a mad house now compared to then but at least we got to do Star Tours so we won't have to try and fit that in.  In fact as we were walking out of the shop at the end of the ride I heard one CM wishing another one that worked there good luck and that they would be thinking about them over the weekend.


----------



## Dizny Dad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> . . . . . . We decided to do the new African Safari at AK and had a great time.



NEW African Safari?  Boy, am I out of the loop!  This past trip we did not do a safari at AK, just believing it was still my same old favorite.  When did it change and what is new about it?


----------



## sleepydog25

DizGirl20 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have posted here a few times but just wanted to let you know it's official... I see my VWL points in the system!  So I plan to call in the next few days to book Spring Break for next year and I have 3 quick questions. We stayed over in the Lodge in 2008 but not in the Villas (b/c we weren't DVC yet).
> 
> 1. Are there any "booking categories" at VWL (other than studio, 1BR, 2BR) that I need to be aware of? I see discussions going on in other threads (ex: BCV, OKW) of booking categories that I hadn't even heard of before. So just wanted to make sure I am not missing some "secret category" at VWL
> 
> 2. Are there any special requests I should make (I know, nothing's guaranteed) to ensure a quiet night's sleep? I am thinking maybe top floor?
> 
> 3. Please refresh my memory. Where do the WL boats launch to?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help. Can't wait for our first stay!


Congrats on the official status of your points!  Here's a    to many years of great visits to our Lodge.  Slainte!  Your questions have been answered already, but I will toss in that I've never had a noisy room, either.  One of my favorite things about the Villas is that they are so peaceful and quiet.  However, I generally ask for a pool view as that tends to break up the slight monotony of the trees.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> NEW African Safari?  Boy, am I out of the loop!  This past trip we did not do a safari at AK, just believing it was still my same old favorite.  When did it change and what is new about it?



Sorry - I may have been a bit confusing - we did the Wild Africa Trek which is the new paid tour they started doing in January.  If you've done the Killamanjaro Safari in the past 7-8 months you might have noticed them building some suspension bridges out over the hippo and croc pools which are used in the tour.  It's 3 hours long and you spend first part of that time treking past some of the animal pens and over the bridges.  Then you get on a safari vehicle that drives you thru the normal attraction but you pull out every so often to view the animals. Finally you are taken to a new pavillion that they built in the savannah close to the flamingo pool.  You stop there and have a small snack/lunch (very good btw) and are able to see the savannah with herd animals, the elephants, the rhino area, the flamingo's and they've just added a walkway that allows you a distant view of the lion pen although those guys were in definite nap mode when we were there.  The guides spend the time talking about the various animals - facts, history, conservation etc.

They currently begin these tours at 8, 9, 10, noon, 1 and 2pm and we were told they were going to add a 4pm.  I decided to inquire just three days before our trip when I was changing our plans around and got the noon tour.  There were only 2 other people on it so it was a very intimate tour but I saw the ones before us and they had approx 10-12 people.

It's a pricey tour but I'm happy we did it....and it's cheaper than a trip to Africa!


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Sorry - I may have been a bit confusing - we did the Wild Africa Trek which is the new paid tour they started doing in January.  If you've done the Killamanjaro Safari in the past 7-8 months you might have noticed them building some suspension bridges out over the hippo and croc pools which are used in the tour.  It's 3 hours long and you spend first part of that time treking past some of the animal pens and over the bridges.  Then you get on a safari vehicle that drives you thru the normal attraction but you pull out every so often to view the animals. Finally you are taken to a new pavillion that they built in the savannah close to the flamingo pool.  You stop there and have a small snack/lunch (very good btw) and are able to see the savannah with herd animals, the elephants, the rhino area, the flamingo's and they've just added a walkway that allows you a distant view of the lion pen although those guys were in definite nap mode when we were there.  The guides spend the time talking about the various animals - facts, history, conservation etc.
> 
> They currently begin these tours at 8, 9, 10, noon, 1 and 2pm and we were told they were going to add a 4pm.  I decided to inquire just three days before our trip when I was changing our plans around and got the noon tour.  There were only 2 other people on it so it was a very intimate tour but I saw the ones before us and they had approx 10-12 people.
> 
> *It's a pricey tour but I'm happy we did it....and it's cheaper than a trip to Africa!*



That's a great way to look at it.  I was contemplating it but after they raised the prices I decided against it.  Maybe if it was only 2 people, but for all 4 of us I don't think so.  Still you are correct.  It's cheaper than going to Africa!  Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Thanks *KAT4DISNEY* for that great description of the Wild Africa Trek! A definite _To Do _for DiznyDi and I to do during a future visit.


----------



## Dizny Dad

A few photos of the wonderful adventure DiznDi recently provided for me . . .

Starting the day out right . . .





Raising the Mickey Flag on the top of the Lodge with Ranger Jack . . .





Relaxing with a snack at Roaring Fork . . . 





View beside the ol' watering hole . . .





View from our balcony . . .


----------



## wildernessDad

We are currently in Monument Valley, staying at The View Hotel.  It's amazing, folks!  We did the half-day Gouldings tour.  That turned out nice, but it's cold here and somewhat rainy.  More when I can.


----------



## LisaS

Dizny Dad said:


> A few photos of the wonderful adventure DiznDi recently provided for me . . .
> 
> View from our balcony . . .


What room were you in? We were there until the middle of last week and had almost exactly the same view. We were in 3511 I think.  I didn't take many pictures this trip and later regretted not getting one of our view. I will just "borrow" this photo if that's OK with you!  It looks like you were a little further down the hallway from us but our view was very similar.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Great photos *Dizny Dad* ! Ranger Jack was so nice---I was chatting with him for awhile. Love your view !

*WildernessDad*....have fun ! Hope the weather improves !!!!


----------



## Nicoal13

Trish - hope you are having a wonderful trip!

Dizny Dad - nice pictures  We were there at the same time as you. 

I need to get around to posting a few pictures here. 

Been busy around the house now that we're back into our normal routine. The weather is finally improving around here and I've been trying to get some yard work done. The previous owners never pruned anything or did any sort of weeding or anything, so I have my work cut out for me. DH is busy working on the master suite remodel and trying to build a swingset for DS.

This weekend we have a bday party for our friends daughters, then I have a Bon Jovi concert with some friends Sat. night. Sunday we're having a cook out with the inlaws.


----------



## Corinne

stopher1 said:


> Hey Corinne!  I check in to SSR late on the 27th... I'm there through the morning of the 31st - just FYI.



Stopher, we should meet! I have PM'd with Horselover, hoping we can meet at the MK for EMH. Since we will be at SSR from the 28-30 perhaps we can meet there. I will PM you!

*Stopher* & *Horselover*, we are doing the single digits dance!!!!!!!!!

On an exciting (for me haha) side note, today I booked a quick anniversary trip for me & dh in September. Long story, but we are spending 1 night at our beloved VWL, and 2 at the BCV. This is the first time in a while I have had 2 trips  planned. I like it!


----------



## horselover

Nicoal13 said:


> I have a Bon Jovi concert with some friends Sat. night. Sunday we're having a cook out with the inlaws.



Yeah, another Bon Jovi fan!           I LOVE Bon Jovi.             I've seen them a lot of times (kind of lost count).  Even was fortunate enough to meet Jon & Richie once.  Jon is even better looking up close & personal!   Richie was not bad on the eyes either.       He was very sweet & funny.  Have a great time!



Corinne said:


> *Stopher* & *Horselover*, *we are doing the single digits dance!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> On an exciting (for me haha) side note, today I booked a quick anniversary trip for me & dh in September. Long story, but we are spending 1 night at our beloved VWL, and 2 at the BCV. This is the first time in a while I have had 2 trips  planned. I like it!



Oh yes we are!               Congrats on booking an anniversary trip.  Those are the best kind of trips.            See ya real soon!


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> Oh yes we are!               Congrats on booking an anniversary trip.  Those are the best kind of trips.            See ya real soon!



Thanks!! We just couldn't make it work last September for our 25th, so this will be really special.


----------



## DiznyDi

*LisaS*, We were in room 4531, a corner room.  The view DDad posted was looking to the left from the balcony.  When looking straight ahead, we were able to see Bay Lake through the trees.  We were at the Lodge the 5th through the 14th.  It would have been nice to have met both you and *Nicoal*.  Perhaps on a later visit.  Please feel free to 'borrow' the photo.
Hopefully the hot tub will have had some maintenance for any headed to the Lodge soon.  The jets didn't have much power and the water movement wasn't much more than the photo shows.  Yes, we did mention it to a CM; the air intake gets clogged.....

*WildernessDad* enjoy what remains of your western adventure.  Maybe the sun will shine for you tomorrow!

Thanks *Kathy* for your description of the Wild Africa Trek tour.  It does sound like it was informative and allows for an 'up close and personal' perspective.  An added bonus was that you had it practically to yourselves!  I agree with DDad, we will have to try to schedule this on a future trip.  

*DizGirl20*, Congratulations on your Lodge points!  If you are planning to stay in a studio and a balcony is important to you, make sure 'balcony' is noted on your request.  Not all studios have a balcony - which we became aware of during our past December trip and was a huge bummer for me.

*Corrine, Stopher and horselover*, Oh Boy, another Groupie meet! What fun!  Sounds like a great time. Take lots of pictures!


----------



## DiznyDi

MiaSRN62 said:


> .....
> 
> NO booking category at VWL.....there is ONE studio that does NOT have a balcony though ! It's # 4533 !!!! If you're assigned to this studio, ask for a change if possible.
> The WL boat launch is on the "woods" side of the the main WL. You have to walk past the pool and geyser on the WL side.



Maria, I just saw this.  DDad checked and sure enough, we were in 4533!  I didn't know there was only 1 and assumed some of the lock-off studios had the balconies only with the 1-bedroom portion.  Hhmmm.


----------



## stopher1

Corinne said:


> Stopher, we should meet! I have PM'd with Horselover, hoping we can meet at the MK for EMH. Since we will be at SSR from the 28-30 perhaps we can meet there. I will PM you!
> 
> *Stopher* & *Horselover*, we are doing the single digits dance!!!!!!!!!



I got your PM Corinne!  I so want to do this.     I'm looking forward to it already... I hope it works out.


----------



## Dizny Dad

LisaS said:


> What room were you in? . . . . . . .



4531 - first room on the left down the far hall from the elevators; right next to the dreaded Studio without a balcony!! (4533 - which we had last December!)


----------



## horselover

Had to share this with my groupies because I know you'd understand.  So our trip next weekend is a pretty short one.  Didn't think we'd have time to fit in a visit to the Lodge.  But, I'm having a meet with a friend of mine from another board & she just booked an AP rate room at WL.  No way I could pass that opportunity by so we've arranged to have our meet at VWL's quiet pool.                  That quiet pool is my absolute favorite of all the DVC resorts.  Can't wait!


----------



## Nicoal13

horselover - yay for a quick trip to the Lodge! Yes, I'm a big Bon Jovi fan too, I've also lost count of how many times I've seen them in concert. Have not met him though, I'm jealous! No Richie on tour for us this time since he is in rehab.  Really looking forward to this show. Last time they came to Milwaukee I had great seats, but had to cancel at the last minute when I got the flu.


----------



## tea pot

*Corinne, Stopher and Horselover
*Happy Single Digit Countdown Dance 
Have a great groupie meet and don't forget to post pics 

*Corinne* isn't fun to always have a few trips Planned 
I just can't bear leaving "The World"
 not knowing when I coming Back.. 

*Di and Dad *  Great View! So glad you got to enjoy it.
I'm big balcony fan too 
out there early morning and late at night with my tea..
 so thanks for the heads up I didn't even know there was a studio with No Balcony  

*DizGirl* Congrats and Welcome Home 

*Kathy* Thanks for the info on the Wild African Trek. Did you get to walk over the suspension bridge?
Sounds like one for my New Disney To Do/Bucket List The Segway tour is another.

*W Dad* I can't wait for the pictures!  Enjoy!

*Nicoal *Congrats on your weekend trip. Sept is a good time to go

Well *Groupies* I"m trying to stay positive in this 2nd week of no Sun  
So I'm getting plenty here 


Stay Well and you all are in my prayers


----------



## LisaS

tea pot said:


> *Kathy* Thanks for the info on the Wild African Trek. Did you get to walk over the suspension bridge?
> Sounds like one for my New Disney To Do/Bucket List The Segway tour is another.


I'll add my two cents here. We did this tour last week and thought it was one of the best things we've ever done at WDW. We did it on my birthday and I have to say that spending my birthday suspended over a crocodile pit was pretty exciting. We just got our photo CD in the mail yesterday and all of the participants have huge grins on their faces! Kudus to our trek guides who took some fantastic photos.



> Well *Groupies* I"m trying to stay positive in this 2nd week of no Sun    So I'm getting plenty here


It's even more difficult coming back to this weather after a week of sun, temperatures in the 80s and 90s (with surprisingly low humidity), hanging out at the pool drinking Lumberjacks.  The one positive thing is that during the week we were gone, everything in the yard started to bloom. There was nothing in bloom when we left but a week later we came back to lilacs, azaleas, cherry blossoms, oh, and hummingbirds!


----------



## DizGirl20

Thanks everyone for your responses!  The good news is I just called and booked our first trip at VWL for next April - the bad news is it's so darn far away!!!  In the meantime, guess I'll be hanging out around here on this thread...


----------



## tea pot

LisaS said:


> There was nothing in bloom when we left but a week later we came back to lilacs, azaleas, cherry blossoms, oh, and hummingbirds!



Hi Lisa.... Hummingbirds! I've never seen a Hummingbirds here in Massachusetts  How Cool!


----------



## MiaSRN62

DiznyDi said:


> Maria, I just saw this.  DDad checked and sure enough, we were in 4533!  I didn't know there was only 1 and assumed some of the lock-off studios had the balconies only with the 1-bedroom portion.  Hhmmm.



Oh wow ! You got that room last time Diane ?!!!  I just don't think I'd be a real happy camper if I got it. I honestly think anyone who books it should get a reduced point amount. I understand views at various DVC resorts are not always as good as others---but not having a balcony is a structural difference in what the guy next door got for the same cost ? I don't know how VWL has gotten away with it for so long. A balcony is probably one of the main things I expect when booking DVC or deluxe.  Glad u didn't get it this trip Diane !!!!


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> Oh wow ! You got that room last time Diane ?!!!  I just don't think I'd be a real happy camper if I got it. I honestly think anyone who books it should get a reduced point amount. I understand views at various DVC resorts are not always as good as others---but not having a balcony is a structural difference in what the guy next door got for the same cost ? I don't know how VWL has gotten away with it for so long. A balcony is probably one of the main things I expect when booking DVC or deluxe.  Glad u didn't get it this trip Diane !!!!



Not to debate the topic...you know I'd never argue with you Maria  ... but there are a lot of similar things at various DVC resorts.  Including VWL, which also has open balconies vs closed ones, and the completely different configuration of the corner rooms as far as number of balconies, size of kitchen area, etc.   

We stayed at a 1BR at BWV that was one of two villas overlooking the quiet pool with no balcony from the master bedroom.   Just one dinky balcony outside of the family room that was crowded if more than one person was out there.   (Do I sound like Richyams now????)

I totally get what you're saying...configurations are one thing but to have a room without an amenity you are expecting?   I was just trying to make the point that same category villas at the various resorts are not necessarily identical all the time.  

Hopefully, you'll never have to deal with that villa again.  The good news is that you have the room number memorized so you can ask for re-assignment without even going to the room (and incurring a room change charge).


----------



## twinkletwinklepaws

When they first opened VWL I was not excited at all.

Now it's one of our favorite resorts especially at the holidays when it's so cozy.

Does anyone remember when they used to have the hot chocolate & coffee cart in the lobby at the holidays? I wish that would come back.


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> Had to share this with my groupies because I know you'd understand.  So our trip next weekend is a pretty short one.  Didn't think we'd have time to fit in a visit to the Lodge.  But, I'm having a meet with a friend of mine from another board & she just booked an AP rate room at WL.  No way I could pass that opportunity by so we've arranged to have our meet at VWL's quiet pool.                  That quiet pool is my absolute favorite of all the DVC resorts.  Can't wait!



Yay!  You go girl!



DizGirl20 said:


> Thanks everyone for your responses!  The good news is I just called and booked our first trip at VWL for next April - the bad news is it's so darn far away!!!  In the meantime, guess I'll be hanging out around here on this thread...



Sorry it's so far away.  Happy to spend time with you.



twinkletwinklepaws said:


> When they first opened VWL I was not excited at all.
> 
> Now it's one of our favorite resorts especially at the holidays when it's so cozy.
> 
> Does anyone remember when they used to have the hot chocolate & coffee cart in the lobby at the holidays? I wish that would come back.



Love love love your screen name!  I sure do remember those treats that they used to give us at Christmas, even at the mods sometimes.  I really miss they way they used to decorate too.  It seems like each year something is missing.

Welcome to our merry band of Groupies.  We love our cozy Lodge!

I had company last week and now some more friends from FL .  I really miss my FL friends.


----------



## blossomz

Hi groupies..trying to catch up. Surgery went well and now I am on the mend.  To pass the time...I'm planning, planning and planning!  36 days out!  ADR's made. General schedule done.  Still need to decide if and when to do spa treatment!


----------



## eliza61

blossomz said:


> Hi groupies..trying to catch up. Surgery went well and now I am on the mend.  To pass the time...I'm planning, planning and planning!  36 days out!  ADR's made. General schedule done.  Still need to decide if and when to do spa treatment!



Great news Blossomz!!   I did the sunrise spa at the Swan (that's just the title, you don't have to get up at sunrise. )  Check and see if we still get a discount with the dvc.  It was fabulous.  It included a facial, a massage and some sort of body wrap.    Very low sales pitch to buy the products. basically they simply wrote down all the things the masseauses(sp) used and that was it.
You also get all day use of their facilities.
Great experience.

Well I'm trying to finish up packing. I swear I must have some sort of condition because traveling with me is like traveling on Cleopatras barge.  Since the old guy is not going on this trip (all girls in Paris  I'll be really pissed if the world ends tonight) I'm trying to lighten the load.  The menfolk are heading to Canada to do their annual "no way is mom *ever* spending a week in a cabin and days on a boat" fishing trip.

2 nights left.


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> Had to share this with my groupies because I know you'd understand.  So our trip next weekend is a pretty short one.  Didn't think we'd have time to fit in a visit to the Lodge.  But, I'm having a meet with a friend of mine from another board & she just booked an AP rate room at WL.  No way I could pass that opportunity by so we've arranged to have our meet at VWL's quiet pool.                  That quiet pool is my absolute favorite of all the DVC resorts.  Can't wait!



That's Great!!!!


----------



## Corinne

tea pot said:


> *Corinne, Stopher and Horselover
> *Happy Single Digit Countdown Dance
> Have a great groupie meet and don't forget to post pics
> 
> *Corinne* isn't fun to always have a few trips Planned
> I just can't bear leaving "The World"
> not knowing when I coming Back..
> 
> It SO is!  Makes leaving just a tad easier!


----------



## Corinne

blossomz said:


> Hi groupies..trying to catch up. Surgery went well and now I am on the mend.  To pass the time...I'm planning, planning and planning!  36 days out!  ADR's made. General schedule done.  Still need to decide if and when to do spa treatment!



Great news, Blossom!! Happy planning!


----------



## blossomz

How I wish I was part of your girls group!  Sounds wonderful.  I am in the same packing club as you...did I ever tell you the story of how I packed so much we broke the suspension on the limo that picked us up?  Enough said!  Lol


----------



## Muushka

*Whoa!!  Stop!!  Put everything down!!!

Tomorrow is a VERY special day.

Our very own Maria (MiaSRN62) has a birthday!!!

Happy Birthday Maria!!

And in honor of your birthday:

1.  Everyone else will supply the cool birthday graphics

2.  Lets all go out to lunch!  Where to birthday girl??​*


----------



## bonrea

HAPPY BIRTH MARIA!!!!!


We will be at VWL the week before xmas. Hope to see you all there! We check in on the 17th and depart on the 26th. Howbout you?


----------



## Corinne

Muushka said:


> Whoa!!  Stop!!  Put everything down!!!
> 
> And in honor of your birthday:
> 
> 1.  Everyone else will supply the cool birthday graphics



Oh Muush, the PRESSURE! Maria is the queen of birthday graphics, how can we possibly compete!!??


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> *Whoa!!  Stop!!  Put everything down!!!
> 
> Tomorrow is a VERY special day.
> 
> Our very own Maria (MiaSRN62) has a birthday!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday Maria!!
> 
> 
> 2.  Lets all go out to lunch!  Where to birthday girl??​*




*Joyeux Anniversaire Maria*!!  (Happy birthday girlfriend)

Sorry I'm going to miss the party.  Make it an extra special celebration with lots of fun.






Off to play in Paris.  I'll have my laptop so I'll check in periodically.

Rester bien mon amis et a bientot!!


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARIA!!




 


Au revoir Eliza!  Have a wonderful time!!


----------



## blossomz

Happy birthday Maria!  Sorry...no clue how to add graphics!


----------



## stopher1

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARIA!!!!

 







A bientot Eliza!  Take lots and lots of photos si vous plait!


----------



## blossomz

Eliza...safe travels and have fun in Paris!  Can't wait to read your reports!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Happy Birthday Maria!


----------



## jimmytammy

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARIA!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> *Whoa!!  Stop!!  Put everything down!!!
> 
> Tomorrow is a VERY special day.
> 
> Our very own Maria (MiaSRN62) has a birthday!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday Maria!!
> 
> And in honor of your birthday:
> 
> 1.  Everyone else will supply the cool birthday graphics
> 
> 2.  Lets all go out to lunch!  Where to birthday girl??​*



Ha ha love it ! Thanks *Muushka* ! I'm a down-to-earth kinda girl.......I would love to spend the day at the WL, lounging by the pool......having some tasty drinks from Trout Pass pool bar....then dinner at WC with all of you and then watching the Electric Water Pagent from the WL beach ! That would make a most awesome day !!!!!!

*blossomz*.....glad to hear all went well and you're on the mend !  Have fun with the planning !!!! Best part !


----------



## MiaSRN62

Vive La France eliza !!!! Have so much fun !


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thank you *Muushka, bonrea, Corrine, stopher, horselover, blossomz, eliza, Dizny Dad, jimmytammy* !!!!!  You guys are awesome !


----------



## Muushka

Happy Trails Eliza!!



MiaSRN62 said:


> Ha ha love it ! Thanks *Muushka* ! I'm a down-to-earth kinda girl.......I would love to spend the day at the WL, lounging by the pool......having some tasty drinks from Trout Pass pool bar....then dinner at WC with all of you and then watching the Electric Water Pagent from the WL beach ! That would make a most awesome day !!!!!!
> 
> *blossomz*.....glad to hear all went well and you're on the mend !  Have fun with the planning !!!! Best part !



That sounds like a perfect day to me.  We are all there together in spirit.


----------



## tea pot

Happy Birthday Maria! 
        Have a Magical Day


----------



## tea pot

*Eliza...... Have a Magnifique' Trip !*
Take plenty of pictures.....We're all looking forward to your trip report


----------



## WebmasterCricket




----------



## Muushka

Thanks WM Cricket!  Love the low-light pictures and especially that path!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday, Maria!*
I wish for you a day of sunshine, warm and happy thoughts, and joyous celebration with family and friends!
See you at the WC for dinner!


----------



## DiznyDi

Safe travels, Eliza! Take lots of pictures and have a grand time in Paris!


----------



## Inkmahm

Happy birthday, Maria!

Have a great time in Paris, Eliza!  I did Disneyland Paris 3 years ago and loved it.  A very cool place!


----------



## Nicoal13

Safe and happy travels Eliza! Can't wait to hear all about it.

Happy Birthday Maria! I hope you have a fabulous day.


----------



## horselover

Thanks for those beautiful pics Webmaster Cricket!

5 more sleeps to go!!!!              My adults only anniversary trip has now turned into a family trip.  Long story, but I'm so glad I booked a 1 BR at OKW now.  Had to cancel all my ADRs for 2 & make new ones.  I was able to get Kona for dinner which is really the only one I cared about.  Not the trip I had planned but it's never a bad thing to go to Disney with my kids (and DH of course!).


----------



## stopher1

Very nice pics Webmaster Crickett!  

I can't wait to be getting on that plane in just 4 more sleeps... the sleeps won't be the problem for me this time... it'll be the workdays that drive me batty.  But at least this one is more than half done!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday Maria*

Hope you are having a wonderful day!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks

Unfortunately, I have sad news to share.  Ranger Stan called a little while ago and shared with me that he found out today he has leukemia.  He is going into the hospital at Altamonte Springs tomorrow to begin 4-5 weeks of aggressive treatments, enough that he will be staying in the hospital the whole time.  I will do my best to update as I get them from his DW.   Also will try to get room info. ASAP.  

Most of all, he specifically asked for prayer from his friends here.  I told him we would be honored.


----------



## DizGirl20

Wow, I am not quite sure what to say, except I believe in the power of prayer and he will be in them every morning and every night.  Thank you for the update and please keep us posted.  I bought into VWL because of him... oh this is so sad.  God will surely watch over him.


----------



## franandaj

Have a wonderful trip Eliza!  We hope to hear all about it!


Happy birthday Maria!!!!!


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Unfortunately, I have sad news to share.  Ranger Stan called a little while ago and shared with me that he found out today he has leukemia.  He is going into the hospital at Altamonte Springs tomorrow to begin 4-5 weeks of aggressive treatments, enough that he will be staying in the hospital the whole time.  I will do my best to update as I get them from his DW.   Also will try to get room info. ASAP.
> 
> Most of all, he specifically asked for prayer from his friends here.  I told him we would be honored.



Ohhhh.  I will definitely add him to my list JT!


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> . . . . . .  Not the trip I had planned . . . . .





jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Unfortunately, I have sad news to share.  . . . . . .



Our lives seem to never be what we planned, but we go on, supporting each other in the living of them, and sharing the joys and trials with those important to us.

We will lift Ranger Stan and Sweetie up; interrupting Heaven for Ranger Stan will be a priority in our prayers.

I know Ranger Stan does not "DO" the DisBoards, so Jimmy, pass along to he and Sweetie our love and prayers.


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...so sorry to hear the news about Stan but really appreciate you taking the time to let us know.  Of course, he will be in our prayers.


----------



## tea pot

Oh Jimmy
I'm So Sad to hear about our Dear Friend Ranger Stan
I know his faith is strong and we will keep him and his sweetie in our prayers.


----------



## Nicoal13

I will definitely keep Ranger Stan in my prayers. I never had the pleasure of meeting him when he was still at the Lodge, wish I had.


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Unfortunately, I have sad news to share.  Ranger Stan called a little while ago and shared with me that he found out today he has leukemia.  He is going into the hospital at Altamonte Springs tomorrow to begin 4-5 weeks of aggressive treatments, enough that he will be staying in the hospital the whole time.  I will do my best to update as I get them from his DW.   Also will try to get room info. ASAP.
> 
> Most of all, he specifically asked for prayer from his friends here.  I told him we would be honored.


Absolutely will keep Ranger Stan close in thought and prayer. Thank you for letting us know jimmytammy


----------



## MiaSRN62

(thanks for posting this pic tea pot)


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Unfortunately, I have sad news to share.  Ranger Stan called a little while ago and shared with me that he found out today he has leukemia.  He is going into the hospital at Altamonte Springs tomorrow to begin 4-5 weeks of aggressive treatments, enough that he will be staying in the hospital the whole time.  I will do my best to update as I get them from his DW.   Also will try to get room info. ASAP.
> 
> Most of all, he specifically asked for prayer from his friends here.  I told him we would be honored.



Oh no!       Please let him know that I will be thinking of him & for sure adding him to my prayer list.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Thank you Corinne, Nicoal13, franandaj, Dizny Di, Inkmahm, and Tea Pot !*


----------



## Corinne

Jimmy, thank you for letting us know about Ranger Stan.  We finally had the pleasure of meeting him 3 years ago, and as everyone who has ever met him him knows, he is a delightful man. He will be in my prayers.


----------



## wildernessDad

Sorry to hear about Ranger Stan. What a wonderful man he is.

I'm on a flight that will take me home.  Had a nice vacation too long though, I think.  More when I'm settled at home.


----------



## Inkmahm

Ranger Stan will be added to my prayers tonight, too.  I've never met the man in person but I still feel like I know him after reading about him so many times in our thread!  

On a happier note, my FIL had his colon cancer surgery today in PA and was told that it was a routine surgery that went very well.  He won't know until late next week what stage cancer he has and what the next course of treatment will be.  Today's news was the best we could hope for though!

DH sees the surgeon tomorrow to hopefully schedule his own surgery for the parathyroid tumor and hernia.  He is SO tired that he really wants the surgery ASAP so he can start feeling better ASAP, too.   

As for me, I think my temporary consulting job will come to an end either this week or maybe next week.  I can't see that they will need me around any longer than that unless there is another stage to the project that I don't know about yet.   It's been an interesting assignment so I'm glad I agreed to help.  I'm not looking forward to going back to the job search for a full time job though.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*horselover* - While we may not be there *THIS* time, we playfully celebrate your anniversary with you!  






All the best to you both from jimmytammy, family; DiznyDi & Dad, and the rest of the groupie gang!

(Please let Anniversay Guy know we need him on the DisBoards!)


----------



## blossomz

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Unfortunately, I have sad news to share.  Ranger Stan called a little while ago and shared with me that he found out today he has leukemia.  He is going into the hospital at Altamonte Springs tomorrow to begin 4-5 weeks of aggressive treatments, enough that he will be staying in the hospital the whole time.  I will do my best to update as I get them from his DW.   Also will try to get room info. ASAP.
> 
> Most of all, he specifically asked for prayer from his friends here.  I told him we would be honored.




i am so sad to hear this...  Is there an address that we can send him some cards to keep his spirit up?


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad - thanks for that blast from the past!  That was a really fun night, but looking at that cake is making me hungry!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

How's everyone doing? I'm going to try and get caught up since I haven't been on line in several days.

DH and I are having a blast and enjoying our second week at SSR. Weather has been in the 90's and sunny. 

Since my last post... we went to Animal Kingdom (first visit to the park), Epcot and MK. We had extra magic hours at MK and made it until 1am. After 13.5 hours in the park we were tired but we had a great day. Found an excellent spot for the Electrical Parade and moved our way to the front of the castle for the fireworks. I finally saw Tinkerbell flying from the castle which gave me goosebumps. It's so magical here. Picture count is over 2,000 right now and I have a few days left. Won't break my record of 3,600 in two weeks but this will be second. LOL

The past few days we've been relaxing by the pool, reading and resort hopping. The other day we went to AKV and "your home". The Concierge was kind enough to let us look at a 1BR Villa... very nice and love the color scheme. Yesterday we toured BLT (saw a studio and 1BR), and visited the Contemporary, GF and Poly. Tomorrow we will visit the Boardwalk area since we haven't been there yet. 

The transportation system is excellent and we've been having fun going on all of it. Met many great CM's, bus drivers, etc. which is making our vacation even better. 

Just wanted to say hello to all of you!

Have a great evening!


----------



## I Book He Pays

*Corinne* - Have a wonderful vacation and enjoy SSR. Sad that we'll miss each other...

*horselover* ~ Being at SSR for two weeks is a dream come true. I've been planning this vacation for 1.5 years and to obtain two weeks in the same size villa, same resort via. RCI exchange is a blessing.

*tea pot* ~ DH/I toured the entire property and went over to the tree houses. They are really cool and the setting is amazing. That's what I call super duper high tech camping... my style! 

*blossomz* ~ Glad you are recovering from your surgery. Have fun planning your trip.

*MiaSRN62* ~ Happy Belated Birthday. Hope you had a fantastic day!

*Eliza* ~ Have a fantastic vacation!

*jimmytammy* ~ My thoughts/prayers will be with Ranger Stan. Please keep us posted on how he is doing. 

*Inkmahm* ~ Sorry that you are going through so much right now. Will keep you, DH and your FIL in my prayers. Good luck with everything and please keep us posted.


Hello to everyone else. Have a great evening and will be back soon... maybe Friday? If not over the weekend once we arrive home and settle in.


----------



## DVC Jen

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Unfortunately, I have sad news to share.  Ranger Stan called a little while ago and shared with me that he found out today he has leukemia.  He is going into the hospital at Altamonte Springs tomorrow to begin 4-5 weeks of aggressive treatments, enough that he will be staying in the hospital the whole time.  I will do my best to update as I get them from his DW.   Also will try to get room info. ASAP.
> 
> Most of all, he specifically asked for prayer from his friends here.  I told him we would be honored.



sooooooo sad.  We always looked for Stan when we were at the Lodge - he is such a big and special part of that place for us.

Will be sending daily prayers his way from our home.


----------



## DVC Jen

blossomz said:


> i am so sad to hear this...  Is there an address that we can send him some cards to keep his spirit up?



I agree - nothing like getting cards from people who truly care about you to keep ones spirits up.


----------



## Corinne

I Book He Pays said:


> Hi Groupies:
> 
> It's so magical here. Picture count is over 2,000 right now and I have a few days left. Won't break my record of 3,600 in two weeks but this will be second. LOL



WOW!  IBHP!! I cannot wait to see your photos!!!!!!




I Book He Pays said:


> *Corinne* - Have a wonderful vacation and enjoy SSR. Sad that we'll miss each other...



Thanks! We are looking forward to trying SSR for the first time. I have requested the Grandstand section, but it being Memorial Day weekend, I have no idea if we will get it. I am sure we ever we end up will be fine. We are only staying 2 nights @ SSR and then heading over to the BW. Enjoy the rest of your stay!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks

Still havent been able to catch up with Carolyn(Stans sweetie).  As soon as I can, hopefully tomorrow night, I will try to get info on address.  Also try to get update on his condition as well.   Thanks for all your prayers.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Good Morning Groupies:

*Corinne* ~ I love taking pictures and it's a hobby of mine. DH is getting into the spirit as well but can't keep up with me. So far he's taken over 500 but for him that's good. LOL I have my work cut out for me when we get home. So far I have the photos organized into folders on the laptop and will transfer them to my PC to create my album, etc. 

If you can't get into the Grandstand section, ask for the Springs or Congress Park. The Springs is very close to the main pool and the Carriage House building (Artist's Palette, Turf Club, Check-In). Congress Park is a little further from there but you can walk to Downtown Disney. There's a quiet pool at the Grandstand and Congress Park which are very nice. The pool at the Grandstand has a bar/soda machine. The pool at Congress Park doesn't have any beverage service. The Paddock area is large and the pool construction isn't completed yet so you would have to use the other pools. The Carousel section is far away from everything and I would avoid that section if possible. Bus service has been fantastic and never had problems waiting or finding a seat. 

Have a fantastic time and enjoy your vacation!


----------



## blossomz

Thanks JT!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*WB Cricket*....just got a chance to look at your pics---great and thanks for sharing !

*I Book He Pays*...thank you for the bday wishes ! Can't wait to see all your photos---I thought I took a lot (about 500 in a week's trip).  But wow ! 
We have stayed at SSR when nothing else was available and love the Congress Park section for the views of the lake and the view of the lit-up Marketplace/DD at night. My favorite section overall there !

Thanks for keeping us updated *Jimmytammy* !


----------



## eliza61

Hey Gang!!  Got a brief pause in our day and decided to say Bonjour from Paris.

Paris is an absolutely beautiful city.  Archecture is positively stunning.  For the most part they've done an absolutely great job with retaining most of their historic building with 90% of the city over 200 years old.

Our hotel is included in that 90% now the problem with that is that the tubs are extremely narrow.  evidently French people don't get big.    so the first night I got here I decided to soak in the extremely long and deep porceline tubs.  Unfortunately when wet skin is squeezed up into a tub, it creates a suction force sort of like those plastic suction cups you used to attach hangies on your window.  Now generally I would do my normal old people roll on my knees and get up but now since the tub is so narrow, you don't have room to do the "roll and stand" manuever.  For a moment I had visions of me wearing a tee shirt that said "I went to Paris and all I got was a bath tub ring around my middle"....

A few pictures.  these are from Notre dame, which is ridiculous beautiful.  Never ever climb the stairs to the tower.  Good thing Maureen Ohare was not depending on me to save her from the mob in the hunchback.  Walking up the stairs (no elevator) darn near killed me!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

You crack me up *eliza* about the tub !!!
Absolutely beautiful photos---looks like the difficult trip up the tower was worth it ! Hoping to continue to live through your experiences vicariously here on the DIS. Have fun and stay out of the tub !


----------



## wildernessDad

Love the pics of Notre Dame, eliza!


----------



## blossomz

Oh Eliza!!!  Thanks for thinking of us on your adventure!  Especially from you bathtub!


----------



## wildernessDad

Here's some pics from my vacation to the National Parks.  In order...

The Three Patriarchs at Zion





The Lobby of the Grand Canyon Lodge, North Rim





The View from My Hotel Room (The View Hotel) in Monument Valley





Another Shot with Shadows





DW in Front of Spider Rock at Canyon De Chelly





View of Grand Canyon from South Rim





These were taken with my iPhone 4.  I haven't pulled the pics off of my Cannon yet.  Will upload more over time.


----------



## MiaSRN62

WOW....*WD* !!!! Take-your-breath-away kind of photos !!!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

MiaSRN62 said:


> WOW....*WD* !!!! Take-your-breath-away kind of photos !!!!!



It's better seeing it in person.  We definitely had a great time.

If anybody has any questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## DiznyDi

*I Book He Pays* so nice to hear you are enjoying your 2 week stay at SSR!  You must have a photo of every crack and crevice!   Enjoy what remains of your trip!

*Eliza* Many thanks for stopping by to say hello, relate your experience with the tub and share your wonderful pictures of Paris!

*Wilderness Dad* your trip looks amazing.  Pretty nice photos coming off your iphone. Thanks for sharing them with us!  All that planning, and already your trip is over.

*Horselover, Stopher, and Corinne* Even though we're just back, I'm so envious of your approaching trips! Remember your groupie friends back home every once in a while and enjoy yourselves!

Thinking of you *blossomz* and hoping your shoulder is healing nicely.


----------



## Corinne

*Wilderness Dad*~oh.my.gosh. those photos are AMAZING! Not to mention they were taken with your iphone! I am planning on giving my son my blackberry and getting an iphone now that Verizon has them.

*Eliza*~Loved seeing your photos, the gargoyles are great!

*IBHP*~Enjoy  the rest of your stay, and thank you for the SSR tips! 

*DiznyDi*~Thanks for your well wishes! 

*Horselover & Stopher*~
See you real soon!!! ºoº


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Well we made it back from another great trip.  For awhile I thought our travels yesterday might have meant we should have stayed another day!    But it was nothing like the person sitting next to me from Orlando to Denver who was on his way to Dallas.   

Took lots of pics so I'll post a few when I get some uploaded.

Love seeing the pictures from Paris and the west Eliza and WD!  

Hope everyone else with upcoming trips has a great time.  It's definitely roasting in Orlando!


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza and WD Amazing photos!!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## stopher1

*eliza* & *wildernessDad* - those are some wonderful pictures!  Wow.  Keep enjoying eliza!  Glad you had a great time WD!

*horselover* & *corinne* - I'll see you real soon!


Everyone else - have a wonderful day.  It's been another crazy busy week for me, and I am so looking forward to a little bit of fun in the sun this weekend.  Arrive at SSR sometime around 10ish tonight... but I'll definitely be hitting the Lodge for some relaxing enjoyment tomorrow evening or on Sunday.  I'll take pictures too, of course, and will share some after I return.  

TTFN.


----------



## Nicoal13

WD - what wonderful pictures! Can't wait to see more.

Eliza - amazing. I want to get to Paris someday, looks absolutely breathtaking. 

Stopher - have a great trip!!

Looking forward to the holiday weekend here. Weather should be improving so we can be outside. It's been cold here and rainy this week. 

Going to come back later with a couple pics from our recent trip.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Good Morning Groupies:

It's our last day here and tomorrow we're flying home. I can't believe how fast our two weeks went by but it was a magical vacation. Everything I dreamed of came true in one way or another and words can't describe how much this vacation meant to DH/I. We always loved WDW but staying on property takes on a whole new meaning. This was the best land vacation we've ever taken and DH is pleased on how much time I put into planning this.

Yesterday we toured the Boardwalk area, checked out the DVC resorts and made our way over to OKW. Spent some time at DTD and had lunch/dinner at Earl of Sandwich (love their food). Once we made our way back to SSR we sat on the rocking chairs and watched the heat lightning, fireworks in the distance, listened to the music from DTD and absorb the peacefulness around us. Beautiful way to end the evening. I will really miss this place in so many ways.

*MiaSRN62* ~ I love taking pictures and thanks to digital cameras I can take as many as I want to and not feel guilty. LOL I have a love/hate relationship with my camera and still trying to figure out the features. I was hoping to purchase a new camera before this vacation but didn't pan out. As of now I have taken 2,373 pictures. Hmmm... think I like taking pictures? Congress Park was our third choice (Grandstand was first, Springs was second) but I'm very pleased that we are in this section. We preferred a top floor (we're light sleepers) and this was the only section that had one available for two weeks in a row. I actually had this villa written down just in case it was available and we got it. We have a partial view of DTD and the trees gives us some nice privacy when we are sitting on the balcony. I love this section and being able to walk to the buses at DTD within ten minutes is a huge plus. 

*Eliza* ~ LOL about the tub. Love your photos and looking forward to reading more about your vacation and seeing pictures. Have a great time.

*wildnernessDad* ~ I love the pictures! Looking forward to reading more about your vacation and seeing photos. Once I get back home and settled in, would you mind if I sent you a PM about the Grand Canyon. We're going to AZ next year two weeks and plan on visiting the GC for two nights. 

*DiznyDi* ~ LOL If there's a digital moment, I take it! I'm dangerous with a camera and can drive DH crazy. This trip he has his camera with him and got to play as much as I did.... now that's scary. 

*Corinne* ~ You are welcome. I hope you have a great trip and will get into the Grandstand area. 

*KAT4DISNEY* ~ Welcome back and looking forward to seeing your pictures.

*stopher1* ~ Enjoy your vacation!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## tea pot

*WOW 
Who needs the travel channel when you have Eliza and W Dad *

Eliza love love the tub story.... ??? are the natives friendly ???
W Dad those views.... take my breath away !
Looking forward to MORE


----------



## tea pot

*Horeselover Corinne and Stopher*
Happy and Safe Travels .....Groupie Pics Please 

*I Book He Pays *Enjoy the Magic !

*Kat* Welcome Back 

*Blossomz* Hope your shoulder is on the mend 

Take Groupies


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> *I Book He Pays* so nice to hear you are enjoying your 2 week stay at SSR!  You must have a photo of every crack and crevice!   Enjoy what remains of your trip!
> 
> *Eliza* Many thanks for stopping by to say hello, relate your experience with the tub and share your wonderful pictures of Paris!
> 
> *Wilderness Dad* your trip looks amazing.  Pretty nice photos coming off your iphone. Thanks for sharing them with us!  All that planning, and already your trip is over.
> 
> *Horselover, Stopher, and Corinne* Even though we're just back, I'm so envious of your approaching trips! Remember your groupie friends back home every once in a while and enjoy yourselves!
> 
> Thinking of you *blossomz* and hoping your shoulder is healing nicely.



DiznyDi stole all my lines!

It is fun catching up with everyone.  Welcome home to our Groupie travelers from everywhere.  
*Trish*, I look forward to seeing SOME of your pictures!  We are big picture takers in this family too.

*WD*, a trip in a lifetime (Eliza too).  Loving those pictures.

Well all of our company has gone.  Our last guests brought their dog with them and our feral cat Lucy is still experiencing the anxiety that came with canine vs feline.  Poor cat.  She has taken so many years to overcome her fear and after a few short days, most of it came back.  But I have a PhD in 'cat whispering' so she should be back to normal soon.

With all of the tornado happenings, I hope all of our Groupies are safe.

Still praying for our dear Ranger Stan.


----------



## eliza61

tea pot said:


> *WOW
> Who needs the travel channel when you have Eliza and W Dad *
> 
> *Eliza love love the tub story.... ??? are the natives friendly *???
> W Dad those views.... take my breath away !
> Looking forward to MORE



The French as a rule are extremely friendly, I think it's more of a cultural difference than any thing else.

The french are way more "formal" than we are here in the States.  We enter a store and don't really think of saying hello as we enter, for the French entering a building of any type means a "bonjour" or Bon souir".   
As with many European countries the citizens are bilingual but they appreciate an attempt in French.
Remember though Paris is a major city ala NYC, so some times stopping a Parisian for directions maybe met with a quick brusque reply but thats more due to them scurrying off to work or some where,  generally they're are many who are quick to offer help with direction.

But one word of warning, the French don't generally smile at strangers so sitting on the metro and smiling at some one is viewed as invitation for company.  LOL.  

One thing I found very interesting is that "older men" are the "prized" dating catch.  The over 40 gentleman is viewed as sexy, knowledgeable and smart.  Much of the advertisement is geared toward them.  So all my groupie guys, you are definitely a hot tickets.





Arc de Triomphe (sp?)









a metro station


----------



## blossomz

Beautiful!  Especially that woman standing in front of the arch!


----------



## wildernessDad

I Book He Pays said:


> *wildnernessDad* ~ I love the pictures! Looking forward to reading more about your vacation and seeing photos. Once I get back home and settled in, would you mind if I sent you a PM about the Grand Canyon. We're going to AZ next year two weeks and plan on visiting the GC for two nights.



Sure, no problemo!


----------



## franandaj

Wow! Such amazing pictures from such worldly places! Thanks groupies for taking us to such great places with you! I can't wait to see more!


----------



## Granny

Sorry I haven't been around too much...dodging yet another round of tornadoes the past few days.  This is by far the craziest year of disasters for our area in my (substantial) lifetime.  

Reminds me of a few years back when Florida kept getting pounded by one hurricane after another.  Hopefully this will be like that and ease off in future years. 

Thanks for all the amazing photos from far-flung places.  Just beautiful!!

Kind of remind me of the spectacular look and feel of Wilderness Lodge.

[see how I kept the thread "on topic"?]  

Keep those pix coming!!!


----------



## Muushka

I'm glad you posted *Granny*, glad that you are all right.

Love that night shot *Eliza*!


----------



## horselover

Woo Hoo only 1 more sleep!              Although considering I need to get up at 2:30 a.m. I may as well just stay up!

Eliza & WD - thank you so much for the beautiful pictures!  

WD - I couldn't see the grand canyon one.    Did it disappear somehow or is it just me?

Granny - so glad you are safe.     

Trish - have a safe trip home.  Looking forward to seeing some of your pics.

Stopher & Corrine - wishing you safe travels & fingers crossed we will be able to work out a meet!  

Be safe & well my groupie friends!  Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## tea pot

Granny
 Thanks for letting your Groupie family know your OK 

Hope all of your family and friends continue to stay safe
Hang in there 
Lifting up so many people affected by these storms up in prayer.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Good Evening Groupies:

Had a beautiful day pool hopping and working on my tan. I think I over did it since I'm a tab bit on the red side. LOL Oh well it was a fun and relaxing day. Can't believe we are going home tomorrow. 

*tea pot* ~ I'm loving the magic every second. Wish it didn't have to end.

*Muuskha* ~ I hope Lucy will come around soon since your company is gone. Poor baby but I know your magic will help. Good luck.

*eliza61* ~ Love the photos... keep them coming.

*wildnernessDad* ~ Thank you very much!

*Granny* ~ Glad that you are safe.

*horselover* ~ Have a wonderful trip!

I'll post some pictures once I get home and settled in. Of course I have plenty of "your home". I tried posting from the laptop but having issues.... 

Have a great evening and weekend everyone. For those traveling soon... have a awesome vacation!


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> Woo Hoo only 1 more sleep!              Although considering I need to get up at 2:30 a.m. I may as well just stay up!
> 
> Stopher & Corrine - wishing you safe travels & fingers crossed we will be able to work out a meet!
> 
> Be safe & well my groupie friends!  Hope everyone has a great weekend!



I will be up just a tad bid later than you tomorrow! I should be a zombie tomorrow afternoon. Hopefully we will all get together at the MK Sunday night!!


----------



## Muushka

Thank you for the kitty wishes I Book.... today was quite a storm and Lucy ran inside to be with me.

I hope your plane ride home is uneventful 

Happy trails HL and Corinne.


----------



## GoofyTraci

Hello peeps,

Just checking in. We have been busy bees over here with the end of year stuff at my sons school. he is graduating from elem and they are having all kinds of parties and events. we leave in 6 days for disney and getting very excited. But I have been so tired the last two days. I had a really weird dream about my son and I eating at disney and getting dessert out of the bathroom?? weird I know bc I am very weird about germs and would never eat anything in a bathroom. anyway weird and then we were jumping over people in the lazy river at the water park.

I dont know maybe I am worrying about too much. Hope everyone in the group is doing ok and is safe. The weather has been so bad and so sad for the people that have been going through so much with the tornadoes and hate to see all of the people that lost their lives. So many young kids too. just sad.


----------



## wildernessDad

horselover said:


> WD - I couldn't see the grand canyon one.    Did it disappear somehow or is it just me?



Try looking now.  I added that one in last so you may have not seen it.


----------



## Corinne

Muushka said:


> Happy trails HL and Corinne.



Thanks Muush! I am all packed and now comes the fun part ......the anxiety before the flight. 

Summer finally arrived here in MA, so I am ready for the Florida heat. Hopefully the Bruins will win tonight and my guys can plan on 2 nights at WDW watching TV! haha!

Will try to check in during the week!

C


----------



## Inkmahm

Great pictures!  I've never been to the Grand Canyon but it is definitely on my bucket list.  I"m hoping for a time when we are retired and we can drive out west taking out time to see a lot of things.  Or, maybe a train trip that takes us to the various parks.  That picture of the lobby of the hotel is amazing.  I would LOVE to stay there someday.

Paris is a wonderful city.  That picture of the Arc looks like it was taken from about a block or two closer than  my hotel was to the Arc the last time I stayed in Paris.  And you got my favortie gargoyles on Notre Dam!  Love them!  I also found the people of Paris to be very frendly and helpful.  Whenever I had my metro map out figuring out where I wanted to go, people would stop and ask me if I needed help. Always in english, too.  I was so obviously a lost American, I guess.  There's another cathedral very close to Notre Dam that I can't remember the name of but it was also a beautiful one to see.  There really is so much beauty in Paris, it is hard to go wrong.

Things on the home front are getting settled.  There is still more work for me do at my old employer so I will be there at least next week and maybe the week after.  DH had his last medical tests before surgery and he will have the hernia and the parathyroid surgery on June 10th.   Dear FIL is doing great after his colon cancer surgery.  He had it on Tuesday  and may be able to go home already on Sunday.  He still won't know for a week about the lab report for what the cancer stage is but we are hopeful.  Please continue to keep us in your prayers along with Ranger Stan and all the rest of us on this list who need them.  I firmly believe that they really do help!


----------



## Nicoal13

DS Owen and I at Raglan Road on Mother's Day










My parents at 50s Primetime Cafe





This one makes me laugh. My Dad, fist bump.





DH and Owen at Chef Mickey's





Owen enjoying the ocean at Cocoa Beach










The strawberry smelling Lotso was awesome





Owen and I sharing a chocolate milkshake at WCC





Space Shuttle Endeavor sitting on the launch pad. You can see the orangish brown fuel tank mostly.


----------



## wildernessDad

Inkmahm said:


> Great pictures!  I've never been to the Grand Canyon but it is definitely on my bucket list.  I"m hoping for a time when we are retired and we can drive out west taking out time to see a lot of things.  Or, maybe a train trip that takes us to the various parks.  That picture of the lobby of the hotel is amazing.  I would LOVE to stay there someday.



That picture of the lodge lobby was at the North Rim, not the South Rim.  The North Rim has less amenities, but is off the beaten path.  It's really a nice place to visit and has some great spots, almost private spots, to see the canyon.  We were lucky in that the day we left the north rim, it had started snowing.  We got out of there before they received 10 inches of snow!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey all

I am running into a brick wall trying to get Stans DW on phone, and answering machine is either full or cut off.  So if anyone wants his address at home, PM me.  Still hoping to catch her to get an update.


----------



## Muushka

GoofyTraci said:


> Hello peeps,
> 
> Just checking in. We have been busy bees over here with the end of year stuff at my sons school. he is graduating from elem and they are having all kinds of parties and events. we leave in 6 days for disney and getting very excited. But I have been so tired the last two days. I had a really weird dream about my son and I eating at disney and getting dessert out of the bathroom?? weird I know bc I am very weird about germs and would never eat anything in a bathroom. anyway weird and then we were jumping over people in the lazy river at the water park.
> 
> I dont know maybe I am worrying about too much. Hope everyone in the group is doing ok and is safe. The weather has been so bad and so sad for the people that have been going through so much with the tornadoes and hate to see all of the people that lost their lives. So many young kids too. just sad.



getting dessert out of the bathroom?  Tag fairy, where are you???

But riding the lazy river people (like riding the jellies in Nemo) sounds like fun!  Have fun getting excited.
And I'm with you on the tornado happenings.  So sad.



jimmytammy said:


> Hey all
> 
> I am running into a brick wall trying to get Stans DW on phone, and answering machine is either full or cut off.  So if anyone wants his address at home, PM me.  Still hoping to catch her to get an update.



Thanks Jimmy for trying.  PM on its way.

*WildernessDad*, did you get to see that glass cantilever that goes out over the canyon?  
I have absolutely no fear of heights and would love to walk on it!

We are starting to think about Dec 2012.  Anyone else??  Looking at cruises at that time for after our beloved Lodge.


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> *WildernessDad*, did you get to see that glass cantilever that goes out over the canyon?
> I have absolutely no fear of heights and would love to walk on it!:woohoo!



No and no thank you.  . Not interested in dangling myself in virtual thin air.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> No and no thank you.  . Not interested in dangling myself in virtual thin air.



Where is your sense of adventure????

Nicole, forgot to say, loved your pictures.  Your son is a cutie.


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> Where is your sense of adventure????



It went with my sense of smell, sense of taste and lack of sense.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

DH and I arrived home late this afternoon. Woke up at 3am, rolled out of bed at 4:30am and Bell Services picked us up at 7:30am. Bus departed at 8:30am and it was very sad to leave . Flight home was OK (minus a last minute decision to circle Newak airport due to a plane sitting on the runway) but for the first time our luggage is lost.  Continental has no record of the luggage arriving at Orlando airport so I'm on hold now with SSR hoping that Bell Services can provide more information. Out of all of our years flying/cruising we never had this happen to us. Did anyone ever have this issue? I'm in tears at this point wondering where our luggage is and my mother's birthday present is packed in our luggage. 

*Muushka* ~ How's Lucy doing today? Being a cat lover, I hope she's better. Our flight was OK (you know how much I love to fly....) and I had a little one behind me kicking my seat the entire flight. I kindly asked to please stop kicking/playing with the tray after an hour but that didn't do any good. Now our luggage is missing and have no clue where it is.  When we got off the plane I noticed it was heading back to Orlando... I was ready to turn around and go back! LOL

*GoofyTraci* ~ Your dreams are too funny.Hope you and your family will have a great vacation! Enjoy!

*Inkmahm* ~ Best of luck to your DH with his upcoming surgery. Great news that your FIL is doing very well. I'll defintely keepy your DH/FIL/Ranger Stan in my thoughts/prayers. Please keep us posted on everyone.

*Nicoal13* ~ Great pictures! Looks like everyone had a great time. Thanks for sharing.

For those vacationing at WDW... have a great time and enjoy!


----------



## Muushka

Welcome back to reality Trish!  So sorry the luggage didn't make the flight with you.  Funny, we had friends down from MA last week and their luggage didn't make it to MA with them.  This was on Southwest Air.  Strange.

Lucy is doing much better, thank you!  After her intensive care indoors yesterday (due to storms) she is right back to her usually self today.

Happy Memorial Day Groupies.  I heard on talk radio yesterday that as we always remember those that served in the military, we might also remember those brave souls that were on flight 93 on 9/11.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Welcome back to reality Trish!  So sorry the luggage didn't make the flight with you.  Funny, we had friends down from MA last week and their luggage didn't make it to MA with them.  This was on Southwest Air.  Strange.



I love Southwest, but last night I wasn't quite feelin' the luv.  They didn't bring my suitcase with us to Orlando.  Thank the Lord for our OL's  .  Sad to say the only reason I had to check my bag was because I was brining some full sized liquids to replenish our OL with too... ugh.   Thankfully SWA got on top of it and my bag arrived this morning, but yeah (Bell Svcs called to say it was here at about 7:30 this morning).  First there was a flight delay (not truly SWA's fault, as there was some sort of medical crisis on my connecting flight where the paramedics had to be called in... hopefully whoever had a problem is ok) - so we arrived at MCO more than 40 minutes late, and then the baggage issue.  I was "supposed" to arrive on property around 10:15ish - I didn't get here til just after midnight.  YAWN.  

Today was a great day though.  I got to ride Star Tours five times thanks to working the FP timing.  Crowds were definitely there, but not as big as spring break or Christmas.  Lots of texting back and forth tonight with Corinne & Julie - so we're planning our meet tomorrow night at the MK!    And I got some nice rocking time in at the waterfront (my room at SSR looks directly across the water to Fulton's).  Headed over to the Lodge tomorrow and hopefully again on Monday.  I'll post some pictures soon.


----------



## franandaj

stopher1 said:


> Today was a great day though.  I got to ride Star Tours five times thanks to working the FP timing.



So just curious....have you "figured it out yet" having been on the ride five times?  I rode it half a dozen times earlier this week at DLR and understand how the new ride works.  I don't want to spoil it for anyone, because it is still really cool regardless of how they did it!


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> So just curious....have you "figured it out yet" having been on the ride five times?  I rode it half a dozen times earlier this week at DLR and understand how the new ride works.  I don't want to spoil it for anyone, because it is still really cool regardless of how they did it!



I think so, yes, but am not completely sure. I'll be back over there tomorrow and again on Monday before I have to leave for the business part of this trip. I'm hoping to get another 2-5 trips under my belt before I leave the property, and hopefully experience more of the possibilities.  I don't want to spoil anything either.  Like you said, regardless, it's cool.  I can't wait to experience it/see the physical changes out there in November (though that might be October now due to some scheduling changes at work... which could throw my VGC stay out the window ... grrrr).


----------



## franandaj

stopher1 said:


> I think so, yes, but am not completely sure. I'll be back over there tomorrow and again on Monday before I have to leave for the business part of this trip. I'm hoping to get another 2-5 trips under my belt before I leave the property, and hopefully experience more of the possibilities.  I don't want to spoil anything either.  Like you said, regardless, it's cool.  I can't wait to experience it/see the physical changes out there in November (though that might be October now due to some scheduling changes at work... which could throw my VGC stay out the window ... grrrr).



I was on my way to figuring it out when one of the DL CMs was telling another person about how it works, and then all the pieces came into place.  I still like it and will continue to enjoy it, but I don't think I'll be riding it for a while since I know the lines at DLR will be 2 hours for a long time.


----------



## jimmytammy

Finally
I spoke with Carolyn last night, she had just stepped in at home. Stan went into hospital Mon., his blood was low, so that had to be administered too before treatments.  So Tues, he was given 2 pints of blood.  His white cell count went from 37 to 18, which allowed him to start chemo on Wed.  He will take treatments for 7 days, then off 7.  After the off 7, he will have a bone marrow test with hopes all will be clear. If not, treatments will resume.  

Carolyn says his spirits are bright as possible, he is enjoying visits from friends from church and fellow coworkers from the Lodge.  He loves getting cards.  he cant get plants or flowers as anything may trigger disease.  Carolyn says their biggest concern is as treatments progress, and the 7 days after are critical because he can be strongly drawn to any germs or disease being in such a weak state.  If we are to pray for specifics, this is an area to concentrate on right now. 

So here is the address
Florida Hospital Altamonte
601 East Altamonte Dr.
Altamonte Springs, FL 32701
Room # 3906
Mr. Stan Moore


----------



## Dizny Dad

Thanks Jimmy for pursuing and posting Ranger Stan's address.  Certainly our prayers are heading home for Stan & Carolyn.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

Hope all of you are enjoying your vacations and the long weekend!

Luggage Update ~ I spoke to a manager at SSR last night and she informed me that our luggage ended up on a much later flight and arrived at Newark Airport at 8:30pm. I contacted Continental later in the evening for an update and the airport did have it. We received our luggage today at 3pm. All contents accounted for but our luggage was damaged. I left a message with Continental and the "damage dept." is closed. Not sure if anything can be done but it can't hurt to ask. No one could explain why our luggage didn't get on our 11:15am flight and we checked in at 7:30am at SSR. This was a first for us in all the years we traveled.

*Muushka* ~ Reality is so much fun! Actually I prefer the magical feeling that I had for the past two weeks! LOL  Thank goodness that Lucy is back to herself.

*stopher1* ~ Aren't those rocking chairs great? DH/I sat in them for a while on Thursday night and loved it. I think you are one building over from where we were.  We had a partial view of DTD due to the trees blocking us but it also provided us a lot of privacy if people were walking around on the path near the courtyard. Loved being in CP and having the pool nearby.  Sorry that you had issues with your luggage but glad things worked out for you.  Enjoy and have a great time meeting up with Corinne.

Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## DVC Jen

jimmytammy said:


> Finally
> I spoke with Carolyn last night, she had just stepped in at home. Stan went into hospital Mon., his blood was low, so that had to be administered too before treatments.  So Tues, he was given 2 pints of blood.  His white cell count went from 37 to 18, which allowed him to start chemo on Wed.  He will take treatments for 7 days, then off 7.  After the off 7, he will have a bone marrow test with hopes all will be clear. If not, treatments will resume.
> 
> Carolyn says his spirits are bright as possible, he is enjoying visits from friends from church and fellow coworkers from the Lodge.  He loves getting cards.  he cant get plants or flowers as anything may trigger disease.  Carolyn says their biggest concern is as treatments progress, and the 7 days after are critical because he can be strongly drawn to any germs or disease being in such a weak state.  If we are to pray for specifics, this is an area to concentrate on right now.
> 
> So here is the address
> Florida Hospital Altamonte
> 601 East Altamonte Dr.
> Altamonte Springs, FL 32701
> Room # 3906
> Mr. Stan Moore



Thank you


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:
As promised... here are some pictures from our visit at WL. More later on.


----------



## Muushka

Oh *Trish*, you take some great pictures. Thanks!

Thank you *Jimmy*, for Ranger Stan's address and update.


----------



## I Book He Pays

*Muushka* ~ You are so sweet and thanks for the compliments.

As promised... here are some more photos of your beautiful home!


----------



## GoofyTraci

thanks for sharing the pics. getting excited about our upcoming trip to akv/vwl. those rocking chairs sure look comfy!


----------



## franandaj

Great Pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stopher1

I Book He Pays said:


> *Muushka* ~ You are so sweet and thanks for the compliments.
> 
> As promised... here are some more photos of your beautiful home!



Nice pics!  I was just hanging around there myself yesterday.  I'll post some soon too.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*I Book He Pays* - Thanks a lot for messing up my head . . . .cool pictures of the Lodge just as I am trying to get into work mode after a nice long weekend.

Oh well, nothing like internet images to occupy your mind while you work . . . 

Thanks so much!


----------



## jimmytammy

I Book He Pays
Love the pics!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Wow! Wonderful seeing your pics of the Lodge, Trish. Thanks for sharing!
What a great way to start my day.


----------



## Pirate Granny

Can't wait ... We will arrive late Thursday night.  Hope to hit the pool before bed...off to Harry potter Friday am.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Good Morning Groupies:

Thank you very much for the compliments on my photos. I love taking pictures and sharing them with friends. As I sift through my 2,428 pictures that I took on vacation I can post the absolute favorites if you are interested. 

I can really understand why all of you love DVC. For many years DH/I stayed at RCI resorts off property and even though they were great vacations, nothing beats staying on property. We plan on becoming DVC owners in the future and really looking forward to it. The customer service is phenominal, the resorts are exceptional and we love everything about it. To experience DVC for two weeks convinced us to become part of the DVC familly when the time is right. Wishing we can do it now but with my mother's health issues, DH's vacation days, finances, etc. we have to put that on hold for a while. It is truly magical and a vacation that I'll never forget. 

*GoofyTraci* ~ I sat in the chairs for a few minutes and absorbed the view and listened to the water falls which was wonderful. It was around dinner time and I was exhausted from resort hopping and getting acclimated to the heat. It was soooooo nice! We were at AKV earlier that day and toured that resort as well. Enjoy your upcoming vacation.

*stopher1* ~ Looking forward to seeing your pictures. Where were you on Friday evening when that crazy storm came through? DH/I was sitting on the balcony with a glass of wine and saw the black clouds slowly roll in. Very erie and lightning was everywhere. Luckily we were at the tip of the cell that was goign through but that was spooky. How do you like SSR?

*Dizny Dad* ~ I'm so happy to read that I messed up your head after a long weekend.  Hoepfully they will keep you in a good mood at work.

*Pirate Granny* ~ Have a wonderful vacation and enjoy.

Have a great day everyone and glad all of you like the pictures! Thanks!!!


----------



## eliza61

All good things must come to an end...  Bone tired, some one should really out law any flight over 3 hours in coach.. it is a clever disquise for hell.
*JT* thanks for the information on Ranger Stan.  I'll keep him in my prayers.

I'll play a little later after my brain stops working in "sleep deprevation" mode....   It's always nice to come home though and I missed the old guy, sid and Rizzo.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


>


Huh, they have a replica of the EPCOT monument over there where you were?  Everyone wants to copy Disney, I guess.  



Eliza...glad you made it home safe and sound.  I hope your trip exceeded all your expectations!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thank you for the information about Stan.


----------



## Dizny Dad

eliza61 said:


> . . .  some one should really out law any flight over 3 hours in coach.. it is a clever disquise for hell. . .



Welcome Home *Eliza!* - great pics; so where did you go to find this replica of the Epcot monument?

As to a clever disquise, think of the people that endure long flights yet still return to WDW year after year!  Could it be that almost everything outside The World is just a clever disquise?


----------



## I Book He Pays

Good Morning Groupies:

*eliza61* ~ Welcome back and love your pictures.  Looking forward to reading more about your awesome vacation. 

Have a great day everyone!​


----------



## tea pot

*Welcome Back Eliza* 

*I Book* Looking forward to your pictures..... as all would agree
               We can never have too many pics 

Take Care Groupies and Think Happy Spring Thoughts


----------



## Muushka

Love those pictures too!  Thanks TP


----------



## franandaj

Great Pictures Eliza, Looking forward to seeing more!



Granny said:


> Huh, they have a replica of the EPCOT monument over there where you were?





Dizny Dad said:


> *Eliza!* - great pics; so where did you go to find this replica of the Epcot monument?


----------



## I Book He Pays

Good Evening Everyone!

*tea pot* - Love the pictures... keep them coming!

As I slowly... and I mean slowly... go through my pictures.. attached are pictures from the Animal Kingdom Resort and the Flights of Wonder show at Animal Kingdom Park. 

Enjoy!

Animal Kingdom Resort
























Flights of Wonder Show - Animal Kingdom Park


----------



## Dizny Dad

*I Book -* Thanks for your great pictures.  I love the one of the Zebras, and I think the Ostrich is saying Welcome Home!

It has been a while since I have taken the time to visit the Flights of Wonder at AK.  I always enjoyed the show, but no one else in my family ever thought it was worth the time.  Nice to see the pictures.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Good Morning Groupies:

*Dizny Dad* ~ Greatly appreciate the compliments. I took over 50 pictures of the zebras waiting for that perfect shot. This one is the winner along with a few others. I love zebras and been collecting zebra items for over twenty years. I'm fascinated by these beautiful creatures so seeing them had me bouncing off the walls. When I was making my way back to the lobby area, I saw the Ostrich walking towards me and figure get a few more pictures. I LMAO when I noticed the face... priceless. I figure the Ostrich was laughing at me for staying outside in the heat for over a half hour, standing on a rock, hanging over the fence taking pictures of the zebras.  I like your version of "welcome home" much better. 

DH/I really enjoyed the Flights of Wonder show. I would definitely see it again if we went back to AK park. 

Have a great day!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I Book!  Loved your pictures!  Thank you.


----------



## horselover

Trish - love your pictures, especially the zebras.  I have a soft spot for zebras.  We've never seen the flights of wonder show.  Need to make a point of that the next time we go to AK.  We don't get over there that much anymore.  It's not really our favorite but maybe on the next trip.

So we're back.  It was too short, but we had a great time.  Weather was hot but not unbearable.   After last Aug.'s visit I don't think anything will seem unbearable again!  Loved the 1 BR at OKW!  I heard they were big but holy moley!  They really are huge compared to other 1 BRs.  If only they had the extra bathroom like Kidani they'd be perfect.  OKW is definitely a great place for an extended stay or non-park visit.  We did get our requested Turtle Pond section.  We were in building 35 across from the bus stop (which we never used) & around the corner from the pool.  I think I would have preferred one of the buildings in the 40s to be closer to the pool, but it might have been noisy over there.  Our unit was very quiet & peaceful.  We did make it over to the Lodge for a short visit.            We also did something we've never done before (we try to do one new thing every trip).  We rented those 2 person boats (ski racers?) from the Poly.  That was a lot of fun, but yikes you need to be careful on the Seven Seas Lagoon side!  We went over to the Bay Lake side & it was much more enjoyable.  That could be because we idled in front of the Lodge to take pics for a few minutes.             Sadly no meet with either Corrine or Stopher.              Stopher & I kept texting back & forth on Sun. night but by the time we were finally ready to pick the time & place for some reason I didn't hear when I got his texts.  By the time I got them it was late & he was getting ready to head out.  We thought we were too, but after a Dole Whip & an ice cream sandwich at MS bakery we got a 2nd wind & stayed til closing at 3:00 a.m.     Corrine left her cell in her room to charge so we didn't connect until the Mon. & by then it was too late.        Hopefully we'll get another chance in the future.

So now that we're back I have some news & I'm looking for advice.  We might have some life changing news soon. We're seriously considering relocating. Don't really want to get into all the reasons on a public message board (even though I know I'm amongst friends) but there are many. You can PM me if you really want to know. We're still in the considering stage & we really have not narrowed down where that relocation might be. But now that school is about to end the discovery phase will be ramping up into high gear. We would never consider moving without DH securing employment 1st. So, obviously wherever we might go needs to have a somewhat strong job outlook. Is there such a thing these days? I know that's not the case in MA. Next on the list would be excellent schools with especially good SPED laws. We're used to a pretty high cost of living but a lower cost of living would be ideal. We're hoping to be no more than 2 hrs. from either the coast or mountains. I could not see myself living in the middle of the country (no offense to those that do!). The only exception I might make to that is Colorado. Love it there (mountains!). We're pretty much open to anywhere along the Atlantic coast at this point with the exception of New York & probably New Jersey.  I just don't like NY.

Now the problem (one of them anyway) is going to be narrowing it down. Several years ago we considered moving to Maryland (back when DS12 was about to start kindergarten). We took a trip down to Annapolis & Baltimore to explore the area & look at the housing situation. We really liked the Annapolis area. It reminded us very much of Martha's Vineyard. Baltimore we didn't like as much. Other than that the only place we've been on the east coast is Florida. Ideally I would like to go someplace that has little or no snow, but as long as it's not more than what we're used to here I could live with it. I don't love the extreme heat in the south but I could get used to it I think. In my mind I'm thinking mid-Atlantic states would be ideal, but I'm keeping an open mind as we'll have to for employment purposes. So groupie friends please feel free to sing the praises or negatives of where you live! I'm interested in all opinions.


----------



## Muushka

Welcome back *HL*!

Funny, what you are describing as a place to live is NC.  But before I PM you, what are SPED laws?
*
I Book*, your photography is making me want to improve ours!  Awesome pictures, once again.


----------



## Granny

*Trish* (IBHP)...absolutely beautiful photos of all those animals! 

*Teapot*...yes, you're photos have managed to make me homesick for WDW. 

*Horselover*...funny, but as I read your post I came up with one thought for location...North Carolina!  I guess Muush and I think alike.    I'd say anywhere from Virginia to South Carolina might be an area that would work for you...close to ocean, beautiful country, nearer to Orlando, great climate.   I don't know anything about the economy in those locations, but honestly I don't think the economy is great anywhere in the country.  I guess it ranges from bad to awful.     Good luck in your search for a new location for your family and your life.


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> Welcome back *HL*!
> 
> Funny, what you are describing as a place to live is NC.  But before I PM you, what are SPED laws?



Special Education laws.  I know some of the groupies won't have any idea about this but several of us do have that experience so maybe someone will have some ideas.  Would love to hear your thoughts on the area especially as someone that used to live up in my neck of the woods.

NC is definitely on my short list.  I know JT & his family did home schooling but I'm hoping they might have some insight into SPED issues or might be able to point me in the right direction.

*JT * -I'm definitely interested in hearing all about NC!



Granny said:


> *Horselover*...funny, but as I read your post I came up with one thought for location...North Carolina!  I guess Muush and I think alike.    I'd say anywhere from Virginia to South Carolina might be an area that would work for you...close to ocean, beautiful country, nearer to Orlando, great climate.   I don't know anything about the economy in those locations, but honestly I don't think the economy is great anywhere in the country.  I guess it ranges from bad to awful.     Good luck in your search for a new location for your family and your life.



Thanks Granny for your suggestions.  Two great minds definitely think alike!


----------



## Muushka

Granny!  Good to see you 

HL, we live in the Triangle area (Raleigh, Durham, Chapel Hill).  As a former Northerner,  I am in the perfect place.  
Cary.  Stands for *C*ontainment *A*rea for *R*elocated *Y*ankees.  Ugh.  
Can't tell you how many people have told me that, like it was the first time I ever heard it.

This area is a pretty technical area, lots of education around here, and home of Research Triangle Park (equivalent to MA 128 area, forgot what that is called).  Cary is a great town (well, city, but we still cling to the word town).  Low crime and just nice.  But education here in Wake County is a little up in the air.  PM me if you want more specifics.  I am hopeful that everything will work out here school wise.  And hopeful that all will be well in the land of HoreseLover.

Oops. forgot to add that I have a good friend who was a home schooler and am involved with a large church that allows the home schoolers to hold classes there.  Seems like a pretty common thing around here.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*HL* - glad to hear about your trip and that you had a great time.  But I wanted you to know that Ohio has:

SPED Laws - Yes
Low Cost of Living - Yes
Located on the North Coast - Yes (a coast is a coast)
Jobs - No
Housing - in foreclosure so lots of opportunity
Political pivot state (what ever the h*ll that means)
Full of northerners - southerners left with the jobs in 1970's
Winters - usually below 0°
Summers - above 90° yesterday, but 88° today
Tornados - Yes
Crime - Yes
Bears, Deer, Fox, and other fuzzy stuff - Yes
Oh, yea; Bugs & Snakes - Yes


How am I doin'?  Started out good, though . . . See you in NC.


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> . . . See you in NC.



  Groupie meet in NC?


----------



## I Book He Pays

Good Afternoon Everyone!

*bobbiwoz* ~ Thank you for the compliment and glad you are enjoying my pictures... I have plenty more to share!

*horselover* ~ Welcome back and glad that you had a nice vacation/enjoyed OKW. Sorry that you didn't meet up with Corrine/Stopher. I love zebras and anytime I see something zebraish I have to remain calm (except for when I was at the AK lodge!).  I saw many neat zebra items on vacation and refrained from buying them. Sniff... but I did get pictures! I wish you all the best with your possible upcoming relocation, finding a great school system for the kids, new home, job for DH, etc. The Carolina's would be fantastic. Believe me if I could move now...I would be out of NJ ASAP!  Good luck with everything! BTW... did you have any tornadoes by you? I heard parts of MA was hit very hard yesterday.

*Muushka* ~ Thank you! I am a picture nut and having a digital camera is fantastic! I can take as many as I want to, see instant results, yell at my camera if the photo came out bad, not worry about wasting film and have fun with it. Of course I had to take pictures of the zebras! 

*Granny* ~ Thank you... glad you are enjoying the pictures!

*Dizny Dad* ~ 

Have a wonderful afternoon/evening all!


----------



## I Book He Pays

More pictures!






















My favorite... Mickey Zebra Ornament which stayed in FL.. sniff






PS ~ I did tell you that I like zebras, right?


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> Granny!  Good to see you
> 
> HL, we live in the Triangle area (Raleigh, Durham, Chapel Hill).  As a former Northerner,  I am in the perfect place.
> Cary.  Stands for *C*ontainment *A*rea for *R*elocated *Y*ankees.  Ugh.
> Can't tell you how many people have told me that, like it was the first time I ever heard it.
> 
> This area is a pretty technical area, lots of education around here, and home of Research Triangle Park (equivalent to MA 128 area, forgot what that is called).  Cary is a great town (well, city, but we still cling to the word town).  Low crime and just nice.  But education here in Wake County is a little up in the air.  PM me if you want more specifics.  I am hopeful that everything will work out here school wise.  And hopeful that all will be well in the land of HoreseLover.
> 
> Oops. forgot to add that I have a good friend who was a home schooler and am involved with a large church that allows the home schoolers to hold classes there.  Seems like a pretty common thing around here.



Thanks Barb.  I've actually researched Cary in the past & had heard it's full of us yanks!          It really does seem like a great place to live.  I will be sending you a PM when I have a few minutes to think about what questions I'd like to ask you.



Dizny Dad said:


> *HL* - glad to hear about your trip and that you had a great time.  But I wanted you to know that Ohio has:
> 
> SPED Laws - Yes
> Low Cost of Living - Yes
> Located on the North Coast - Yes (a coast is a coast)
> Jobs - No
> Housing - in foreclosure so lots of opportunity
> Political pivot state (what ever the h*ll that means)
> Full of northerners - southerners left with the jobs in 1970's
> Winters - usually below 0°
> Summers - above 90° yesterday, but 88° today
> Tornados - Yes
> Crime - Yes
> Bears, Deer, Fox, and other fuzzy stuff - Yes
> Oh, yea; Bugs & Snakes - Yes
> 
> 
> How am I doin'?  Started out good, though . . . See you in NC.



So basically the only draw is you & Di?  I think I'll stick to trying to catch up with you at the Lodge!      



I Book He Pays said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> *horselover* ~ Welcome back and glad that you had a nice vacation/enjoyed OKW. Sorry that you didn't meet up with Corrine/Stopher. I love zebras and anytime I see something zebraish I have to remain calm (except for when I was at the AK lodge!).  I saw many neat zebra items on vacation and refrained from buying them. Sniff... but I did get pictures! I wish you all the best with your possible upcoming relocation, finding a great school system for the kids, new home, job for DH, etc. The Carolina's would be fantastic. Believe me if I could move now...I would be out of NJ ASAP!  Good luck with everything! BTW... did you have any tornadoes by you? I heard parts of MA was hit very hard yesterday.



We did have tornadoes here in MA yesterday.  I very unusual occurrence for us.  Thankfully our area did not have any just bad hail, wind, & lightening.  Further west of us was where some actually struck.  Sadly there were a few deaths & lots of damage.  Sending up some prayers for those that were affected.


----------



## DiznyDi

horselover said:


> ...
> 
> So basically the only draw is you & Di?  I think I'll stick to trying to catch up with you at the Lodge!        ...





I've been laughing for the past 5 minutes.  Too funny!


Actually, DDad and I have been discussing possible destinations for 'snowbirding'.  With retirement looming single digits away, I already know that my weary old bones aren't going to take these cold Ohio winters much longer.  I'm with Barb, lets just have one great big Groupie meet in NC!


----------



## DiznyDi

Forgot to add, Trish, love your photos! Your zebras are amazing and your shot of Devine is wonderful!  You must be a very patient person.


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> . . . . . So basically the only draw is you & Di?  I think I'll stick to trying to catch up with you at the Lodge! . . . . . .



Maybe we can meet at the new pool at SSR.   *Stopher* is holding a section for us with his towel.  I'll drag over some rockers . . . .


----------



## Dizny Dad

Sorry . . This has nothing to do with our beloved Lodge or Groupies, but I have been using this photo as my desktop at work since our return from The World three weeks ago and thought I would share it.






I waited about 20 minutes to get this shot for DiznyDi.  We also had the opportunity to ride TRON, and found out it is not a paint job, but a series of big stickers or decals on the old pink striped unit.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

TGIF! Anyone have plans for the weekend?

*horselover* ~ Thank goodness you are OK from the storms that hit your area. We've had some bizarre weather this past year between the snow and now tornadoes. So sad to see the destruction and lives that were lost.

*DiznyDi* ~ Thanks again for the compliments. I do have a lot of patience (or I'm just crazy! ) when it comes to taking pictures. I may take a lot of one thing but if I can get a few "great" shots then it's worth it. DH doesn't have the patience like I do. I was thrilled to see DiVine and that close up of her turned out fantastic! 

*Dizny Dad* ~ I'll help you drag over some rockers... no problem! I love your picture with the Tron monorail! Your patience to capture that moment was worth it. DH/I rode Tron and noticed that it used to be the pink monorial. I wasn't aware that the design is from stickers/decals. Interesting... thanks for sharing the picture!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Inkmahm

DiznyDi said:


> Actually, DDad and I have been discussing possible destinations for 'snowbirding'.  With retirement looming single digits away, I already know that my weary old bones aren't going to take these cold Ohio winters much longer.  I'm with Barb, lets just have one great big Groupie meet in NC!



I have a suggestion!  http://www.tvkim.com/watch/1019/kim...td&utm_content=2011-06-03-fifl&utm_campaign=r

I want to join that drill team!


----------



## tea pot

*Trish* LOVE LOVE your pictures  You are Good!




horselover said:


> :    So now that we're back I have some news & I'm looking for advice.  We might have some life changing news soon. We're seriously considering relocating.



What Leave our beautiful state of Massachusetts 
Seriously I understand the winters especially this past one was pretty bad.
Several of our family members have relocated
 just comparing the cost of a house is enough to get you thinking about it. The employment market esp. in the Boston area took quite a hit over the past years that's why
 Mr Tea Pot AKA the Big Guy Commutes to NYC Mon-Thurs for the last 5 years  I'm tired of it... I don't know how he still does it.
Our family members have moved to Florida and to....wait for it...... NC Raleigh area 
Best of luck and Prayers for your search keep us updated. 

Except for the crazy rain/tornadoes I've enjoyed the Sunny weather this week. 
 My little vegetable garden is planted including the Basil lots and lots of It!
 So we're off to Maine for the weekend,
Our dear neighbors who live there year round are having their annual welcome back party. 
We're so looking forward to seeing everyone again.

Have a great weekend everyone and
Take Care Groupies Stay Safe


----------



## tea pot

Inkmahm said:


> I have a suggestion!  http://www.tvkim.com/watch/1019/kim...td&utm_content=2011-06-03-fifl&utm_campaign=r
> 
> I want to join that drill team!






WOW does that look like fun. 

We need some custom Groupie models with Moose Antlers or Mouse Ears


----------



## horselover

I Book He Pays said:


> My favorite... Mickey Zebra Ornament which stayed in FL.. sniff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS ~ I did tell you that I like zebras, right?



I somehow missed this post earlier.  I'm hunting that down the next time I'm at WDW & it will not be staying in FL!            Did you see that at AKV?


----------



## I Book He Pays

Good Friday Evening Everyone:

*Inkmahm* ~ How's DH and any updates? ROTFLM.O... the video of the golf carts is a hoot!  Now if I can get one with zebra stripes... I'm in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Not sure how DH would feel about that but for me... oh yeah! Knowing DH, he would prefer a golf cart with a mini frig and grill so he can BBQ.LOL That is so cool. I love it!
OK... if we need a Mickey theme golf cart... here we go!




Isn't that adorable? LOL

*tea pot* ~ You are so sweet and thanks for the compliments.  I can't believe Mr. Tea Pot commutes to NYC Mon-Thu... that's tough to do and I give him credit. What part of ME will you be traveling to this weekend? DH/I have been traveling to ME since 1996 and we have a timeshare in Rockport. Due to the Disney vacation this year we didn't go and won't be going next year as well since we'll be in AZ for two weeks. ME is beautiful and we love it up there. Have a great weekend and enjoy!!!

Happy Friday everyone... enjoy the weekend!


----------



## I Book He Pays

*horselover:*


> I somehow missed this post earlier. I'm hunting that down the next time I'm at WDW & it will not be staying in FL!  Did you see that at AKV?


LOL.. AK Park has it (where photo was taken) and the shop at AK (main building) has it as well along with the zebra Mickey ears. OK.. now I need to book another trip to WDW so I can buy this!. Hmmm... DH's officemate and boss will traveling to WDW in August... I may ask one of them to get this for me! I should have bought it!


----------



## blossomz

Welcome back Eliza!!  We missed you.

HL..I live in York and I am a Sped teacher. Feel free to pm me about the situation!  York is interesting. We are only 45 min from Baltimore.  2.5 to 3 hours from the east coast.  4 hours from NYC.  1 and a half hours from DC or Philly.  It is quiet but starting to change and offer more cultural activities. Many people are moving up from MD and DC due to lower cost of living. Happy to tell you more if interested!

22 days until we head back home!  Getting excited!  ADR's all made. Looks like no one else will be down during my week.  Was hoping to meet up with a groupie or 2.

Sent some cards out to Stan and Caroline. Thanks again JT!  If you hear news don't forget to pass it on to us!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks

We have guests(3 little ones, aged 1, 2 and 3, plus their older bro 13) staying with us this week and next.  Tammys bro just came in from Korea 1yr stint and he and his DW are getting things arranged to send to England for 3yrs, so no furniture, no vehicles makes it rough.  Tammy told em to send the kiddies here  Seriously, its been tough to reply with work and all.

Hoping to talk to Stan tonight.  He has been with out treatments since Tues, so hoping to find him with strength.  Will def. let yall know an update if I get to talk to him or Carolyn.

Julie
As far as living in NC, we love it!  We are 2.5 hrs from mountains, which are beautiful in spring and fall, skiing at several places in winter, Blue Ridge parkway, etc.  Beaches near Wilmington are 3-3.5 hrs, outer banks near Nags Head area 5 hrs.  So the best of many worlds!  We live along the I-85/40 corridor near Elon University.  Closer to Muushka, about an hour from here is Research Triangle Park along same roads, UNC, Duke and NC State are stones throw from each other, Wake Forest, 45 mins NW of us in Winston Salem.  We are 9.5 to 10.5 hr drive to the Lodge depending on traffic.  Charlotte is 1.5 hrs SW of us.  Charlotte, Raleigh, both provide lots of opportunities for jobs, schools.  Wilmington has grown, almost to much IMO, traffic being a bear ,plus tourist season.  Charlotte and Raleigh both have heavy traffic but lots of reroute areas, especially Raleigh.

As for SPED, we are out of the loop on it.  Our DS had some issues as a younger student, and he got services but only because Tammy remained vigilent, and she was able to get with the right folks to help her along the way.  Since homeschooling came into the picture, we havent needed it, so we are too far removed to know about it truly.  Wish we could be more help.  I do feel the bigger cities, like most would provide more alternatives. 

Our area seems to be more of a bedroom community, lots of commuters.  But its a great place to raise your family, a great place to call home.  You will find all kinds of folks in NC.  Chapel Hill, very liberal town, in fact Orange Co. where it is located is a very liberal county.  Just over the line in Alamance Co. where we live, more conservative.  Lots of differing political views abound in NC.  Areas tend to lend themselves this way.  I will say that economically, most of NC is in good shape, but east of Raleigh until you reach Wilmington, nothing but farmland.  Job wise those areas bleak.  Raleigh to Charlotte, not bad.  Greensboro, just above our area has small city feel but lots of opportunities.

We would love having yall in NC!  Its not as apparent these days, but you still get strangers waving at you and being nice for no reason other than its the right thing to do.

Hope this helps, if you have anything else to ask, I will do my best to answer.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> 
> We have guests(3 little ones, aged 1, 2 and 3, plus their older bro 13) staying with us this week and next.  Tammys bro just came in from Korea 1yr stint and he and his DW are getting things arranged to send to England for 3yrs, so no furniture, no vehicles makes it rough.  Tammy told em to send the kiddies here  Seriously, its been tough to reply with work and all.
> 
> Hoping to talk to Stan tonight.  He has been with out treatments since Tues, so hoping to find him with strength.  Will def. let yall know an update if I get to talk to him or Carolyn.
> 
> Julie
> As far as living in NC, we love it!  We are 2.5 hrs from mountains, which are beautiful in spring and fall, skiing at several places in winter, Blue Ridge parkway, etc.  Beaches near Wilmington are 3-3.5 hrs, outer banks near Nags Head area 5 hrs.  So the best of many worlds!  We live along the I-85/40 corridor near Elon University.  Closer to Muushka, about an hour from here is Research Triangle Park along same roads, UNC, Duke and NC State are stones throw from each other, Wake Forest, 45 mins NW of us in Winston Salem.  We are 9.5 to 10.5 hr drive to the Lodge depending on traffic.  Charlotte is 1.5 hrs SW of us.  Charlotte, Raleigh, both provide lots of opportunities for jobs, schools.  Wilmington has grown, almost to much IMO, traffic being a bear ,plus tourist season.  Charlotte and Raleigh both have heavy traffic but lots of reroute areas, especially Raleigh.
> 
> As for SPED, we are out of the loop on it.  Our DS had some issues as a younger student, and he got services but only because Tammy remained vigilent, and she was able to get with the right folks to help her along the way.  Since homeschooling came into the picture, we havent needed it, so we are too far removed to know about it truly.  Wish we could be more help.  I do feel the bigger cities, like most would provide more alternatives.
> 
> Our area seems to be more of a bedroom community, lots of commuters.  But its a great place to raise your family, a great place to call home.  You will find all kinds of folks in NC.  Chapel Hill, very liberal town, in fact Orange Co. where it is located is a very liberal county.  Just over the line in Alamance Co. where we live, more conservative.  Lots of differing political views abound in NC.  Areas tend to lend themselves this way.  I will say that economically, most of NC is in good shape, but east of Raleigh until you reach Wilmington, nothing but farmland.  Job wise those areas bleak.  Raleigh to Charlotte, not bad.  Greensboro, just above our area has small city feel but lots of opportunities.
> 
> We would love having yall in NC!  Its not as apparent these days, but you still get strangers waving at you and being nice for no reason other than its the right thing to do.
> 
> Hope this helps, if you have anything else to ask, I will do my best to answer.



Wow Jimmy, great job!  Say, is that 1 year old the same kiddo that had the problems last year at birth?  Sounds like all is well.

Have a great time in Maine TP.  That is one lovely state.

Happy weekend all.


----------



## horselover

JT - thank you!      That is some great information.  Ok, so tell me the truth about the weather please!  What are your summers like?  Do you get snow there?  I would think if you get it at all it would be minimal.

Blossomz - I'll let you know if I need more info.  Thanks for the offer to help.

Muush - I sent you a PM.  JT answered a lot of it, but I'm looking for a former New Englander's perspective.  

Trish - thanks for the tip on the ornament.  It will be mine!    If you can't find anyone to get one for you I'd be happy to look when we're back in Oct. & have it shipped to you.

Have a great weekend groupies!


----------



## stopher1

Hey Groupies,

I've been MIA this week, but just got caught up on what I've missed.  Had a great time last weekend at the world, even though sadly, there was lots of texting back and forth, but no actual meeting of both *horselover* and *corinne*.    But we had fun texting while trying. 

The past few days have been very interesting, however, to say the least.  

Wednesday evening I got a text from my cousin in CA that my grandmother was taken to the emergency room as she had gone into renal failure.  Since then it's been a constant watching and waiting for news to trickle in.  At first they were saying the docs were estimating 12 hours, but that proved to be untrue.  My dad flew down from San Francisco, and my aunt flew down on Thursday morning from Washington state.  With my uncle living right there in So. Cal, all three of her kids have been around her since Thursday about noon.  Thurs. evening they said she had stopped communicating.  By Friday morning they said that she had internal bleeding, and then 3 systems were failing.  The docs were amazed that she is still with us.  Last evening I got a text that she hadn't been awake, still sleeping, for more than 15 hours.  My aunt had been talking with the funeral home to get info and they were starting the planning process for the eventual reality.  Then a text came through that a blood test revealed there had been slight improvement with her kidneys and her potassium levels, even though her BP remained very low.  As of going to bed last night, they were saying she might be around another day or two.  The time zone thing has been very, very frustrating at best.  Being on the earlier start of the day end, I sit around and wait til almost noon my time before hearing anything from the west coast.  Ugh.  My dad said the depending on when she goes, the earliest the funeral would be would be Tuesday, but each passing day adds a day.  By this morning, not having heard anything, now the earliest would be Wednesday.  

My DW flies out to CA on Monday to spend time with her dad, who is continuing to go downhill himself.  So I'll be single parenting while she's gone... and at the same time, trying to figure out who might watch the kids for me so I too can fly west to get to the funeral.  DW already asked if she should pack something appropriate to wear for a funeral, which of course I said yes.  But we're still watching and waiting, so who knows.  My grandmother is fighting and hasn't thrown in the towel yet.  She's definitely dealt with a lot in 2011... heart attack, broken hip, cracked ribs, and continuing deterioration of her mental state... and now this.  If I were her I would just say I'm ready Lord and be done with it.  



Nice pics *I Book.* 
Good luck with your relocation pondering *HL*.  
I loved your list *Dad* about Ohio - had me cracking up, Indiana is similar.   
Did you ever get my texts *Muush* from last weekend?  Normally you respond, but this time you didn't, so I'm thinking maybe you didn't get them.


----------



## Muushka

HL, PM parts 1 and 2 are on the way!!



stopher1 said:


> Hey Groupies,
> 
> I've been MIA this week, but just got caught up on what I've missed.  Had a great time last weekend at the world, even though sadly, there was lots of texting back and forth, but no actual meeting of both *horselover* and *corinne*.    But we had fun texting while trying.
> 
> The past few days have been very interesting, however, to say the least.
> 
> Wednesday evening I got a text from my cousin in CA that my grandmother was taken to the emergency room as she had gone into renal failure.  Since then it's been a constant watching and waiting for news to trickle in.  At first they were saying the docs were estimating 12 hours, but that proved to be untrue.  My dad flew down from San Francisco, and my aunt flew down on Thursday morning from Washington state.  With my uncle living right there in So. Cal, all three of her kids have been around her since Thursday about noon.  Thurs. evening they said she had stopped communicating.  By Friday morning they said that she had internal bleeding, and then 3 systems were failing.  The docs were amazed that she is still with us.  Last evening I got a text that she hadn't been awake, still sleeping, for more than 15 hours.  My aunt had been talking with the funeral home to get info and they were starting the planning process for the eventual reality.  Then a text came through that a blood test revealed there had been slight improvement with her kidneys and her potassium levels, even though her BP remained very low.  As of going to bed last night, they were saying she might be around another day or two.  The time zone thing has been very, very frustrating at best.  Being on the earlier start of the day end, I sit around and wait til almost noon my time before hearing anything from the west coast.  Ugh.  My dad said the depending on when she goes, the earliest the funeral would be would be Tuesday, but each passing day adds a day.  By this morning, not having heard anything, now the earliest would be Wednesday.
> 
> My DW flies out to CA on Monday to spend time with her dad, who is continuing to go downhill himself.  So I'll be single parenting while she's gone... and at the same time, trying to figure out who might watch the kids for me so I too can fly west to get to the funeral.  DW already asked if she should pack something appropriate to wear for a funeral, which of course I said yes.  But we're still watching and waiting, so who knows.  My grandmother is fighting and hasn't thrown in the towel yet.  She's definitely dealt with a lot in 2011... heart attack, broken hip, cracked ribs, and continuing deterioration of her mental state... and now this.  If I were her I would just say I'm ready Lord and be done with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics *I Book.*
> Good luck with your relocation pondering *HL*.
> I loved your list *Dad* about Ohio - had me cracking up, Indiana is similar.
> *Did you ever get my texts Muush from last weekend?  Normally you respond, but this time you didn't, so I'm thinking maybe you didn't get them.*



I am so sorry about your grandmother Stoph.  Not sure what her prayer request would be at this time?

I did get a text last week, but for some reason it would not deliver it to me so I had no idea who it was from.  I will try to text you some time this weekend.


----------



## blossomz

Woo Hoo!!!  Girls trip to VWL!!!  My friend and I are heading down for just the weekend to experience food and wine and Mickey's not so scary!!!  This will be the first time I've gotten to either event!  Please add my trip to the trip list!  Anyone else going to be there?  Oct 27-30!!!


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> Woo Hoo!!!  Girls trip to VWL!!!  My friend and I are heading down for just the weekend to experience food and wine and Mickey's not so scary!!!  This will be the first time I've gotten to either event!  Please add my trip to the trip list!  Anyone else going to be there?  Oct 27-30!!!



Oh Bloss, we will be arriving just as you leave


----------



## blossomz

Muushka said:


> Oh Bloss, we will be arriving just as you leave



Oh DARN!!!


----------



## capttigger

Hi folks 

Some of you know I am at Disney right now with my wife Time4disney Sherrie. Well we arrived yesterday and had a 1 bedroom scheduled for the Villas at Wilderness Lodge. We went to the desk and checked in which we had done online and got our packet and left our cell so they could text us when the room was ready. We then went to Downtown Disney to get lunch at Earl of Sandwich. We got a voice mail asking us to call the manager at the Lodge that they had an opportunity for us. So Sherrie called and we were told they would like to move us over to the lodge in the Yellowstone Suite (presidential suite). Sherrie said drop everything and lets get back. So we did. and the Manager Steven rechecked us in and told us we would have concierge and internet and it would be for our whole stay of 4 nights. WOW.. Like what more could we ask for???? 

Could this trip get any better.


----------



## blossomz

Wow!  Can't wait to hear all about that!!


----------



## Muushka

capttigger said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Some of you know I am at Disney right now with my wife Time4disney Sherrie. Well we arrived yesterday and had a 1 bedroom scheduled for the Villas at Wilderness Lodge. We went to the desk and checked in which we had done online and got our packet and left our cell so they could text us when the room was ready. We then went to Downtown Disney to get lunch at Earl of Sandwich. We got a voice mail asking us to call the manager at the Lodge that they had an opportunity for us. So Sherrie called and we were told they would like to move us over to the lodge in the Yellowstone Suite (presidential suite). Sherrie said drop everything and lets get back. So we did. and the Manager Steven rechecked us in and told us we would have concierge and internet and it would be for our whole stay of 4 nights. WOW.. Like what more could we ask for????
> 
> Could this trip get any better.



Yes!!  Showing your Groupie friends your suite!!  Congrats on your awesome upgrade.  I was just kidding (mostly ) about the pics.


----------



## Muushka

I just did a search for your suite.  Sweet!  Wow, good for you!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka  Yes that is the same kid and she is doing great!  Hard to believe all she went through, as I write this she is busy crawling around T, getting sleepy but fighting it all the way.

HL  Summers can be hot but worse is humidity, wont sugarcoat it.  But other seasons are usually downright nice.  Spring and fall especially,  We do have significant snows, maybe a ft at most, but they go away quickly.  Closer to Mts., yes they get a lot sometimes.  But we went several winters with high 70 days, so you never know.


----------



## jimmytammy

Spoke with Stan and Carolyn both.  I feel so great calling him, he sounded like his old self, in fact better than when he told me the news.  He shared that he felt great under circumstances, was being taken very good care of, being fed well.  He appreciates all the prayers and he feels them being lifted and being answered.  He knows we are praying for him, and he said to tell all here how much he hopes that God blesses us richly. He will have bone marrow test Tues.  
So for specifics, lets pray towards good results from test.  He feels really positive that all will go well and is looking forward to going home so he can get some travel time in.  He said the hospital is really nice, like being in a vacation home and he feels like a king there.  Good ol Stan.  I wouldnt have expected anything else from him.


----------



## blossomz

Thanks for the update JT.  We do love our Stan and pray only for the best of outcomes!


----------



## franandaj

Hi Groupies,

Stopher - Sorry to hear about your Grandmonther and FIL, but I know how you feel having been through a similar situation with my in laws.  Prayers to you and your DW to get through this difficult time.

We're going through a grueling time, though not as difficult as many of the other groupies, but I'm losing some steam having just come back from the world and have over 4 months until we go back and all the daunting tasks ahead of us.  My FIL passed about a year and a half ago.  He was a mean and awful man and don't like to say that about anyone, but to his family that's just how he was.  When he died we had spent five thankless years of our lives taking care of both parents (my in-laws).  Both were in their eighties, never had a plan for getting old and senile and becuase we only lived a few blocks away, they continually drew upon us for whatever they wanted, always holding that carat of, "we're going to write you out of the will" when the lawyer knew all along they were both senile and crazy.  We just listened to hurtful insults and abusive comments especially when we had to take the car away from the FIL.

So once he passed I guess we jsut relished in the fact that we had our lives back. I'm not sure what we did for the year or so after he died (although much of it was spent waiting on a loan since he left us broke with the caregiver bills).  But anyways we really couldn't do anything with his house until some things came through (that were dependent on receiving the loan). So the loan came through in January and over the last three to four months we have been working through the process of getting his house ready for an estate sale.  I know the companies will come in and just list everything for you, but we wanted to take the things we wanted, plus we had a few things of our own to throw int the mix. 

I think we're almost to the point of having the sale, but it's been a lot of hard work to get there.  I hope within the next week or so we can start scheduling interviews with companies to host our sale and by the end of the summer have the place remodeled and rented.  I'm about tired enough with all the work we've done so far that I just hope it all gets done.  

All the trips we took in the last two months slowed us down, but it was really nice to get away after a long time of financial uncertainty and other worries. Even if it did slow down our cleaning out process we had some fun for the first time in quite a long time!  I just hope that we get that sale going soon and can move on to the next chapter, renting the place and getting some income!



blossomz said:


> Woo Hoo!!!  Girls trip to VWL!!!  My friend and I are heading down for just the weekend to experience food and wine and Mickey's not so scary!!!  This will be the first time I've gotten to either event!  Please add my trip to the trip list!  Anyone else going to be there?  Oct 27-30!!!



We will be there then, but at BCV the days you're down. We transfer to VWL the day after you leave to relax from all the F&W fun!  We thought about doing MNSSHP but decided that for the extra admission cost, we probably wouldn't get $70pp worth of enjoyment out of it and decided to spend our $70pp person enjoyment on a F&W Signature event (and then some!)

This will be our next change to really hang out and enjoy ourselves, I hope all the remodels and rentals are complete buy the time we can go so we can really enjoy ourselves!


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher
 Continued prayers being sent heavenward for you and your loved ones


----------



## jimmytammy

capttigger said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Some of you know I am at Disney right now with my wife Time4disney Sherrie. Well we arrived yesterday and had a 1 bedroom scheduled for the Villas at Wilderness Lodge. We went to the desk and checked in which we had done online and got our packet and left our cell so they could text us when the room was ready. We then went to Downtown Disney to get lunch at Earl of Sandwich. We got a voice mail asking us to call the manager at the Lodge that they had an opportunity for us. So Sherrie called and we were told they would like to move us over to the lodge in the Yellowstone Suite (presidential suite). Sherrie said drop everything and lets get back. So we did. and the Manager Steven rechecked us in and told us we would have concierge and internet and it would be for our whole stay of 4 nights. WOW.. Like what more could we ask for????
> 
> Could this trip get any better.


Checked it out and WOW is right.  I wasnt even aware that WL had a room like that.  You guys enjoy!!


----------



## wildernessDad

stopher, sorry to hear about your loved ones.  If it is their time, I hope that they go peacefully and without pain.


capttigger, that's quite an upgrade.  Perhaps I'll have to book a 1-bedroom in the future.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies,

We are back from yet another wonderful vacation. We enjoyed our stay at Saratoga.  We ended up in the Grandstand (which I had requested) in the building closest to the bus stop. It was a convenient location, man is that place HUGE!! lol! Our room was ready when we arrived at 11:00AM! We moved over to the Boardwalk on Monday, and, as always, had a great time there. As *Horselover* and *Stopher* previously reported, we never did get it together~leaving my cell charging in the room didn't help

*Stopher*~I am so sorry to hear about your grandmother and your fil. Sending thoughts and prayers your way.

*Horselover*~I have been a New Englander my entire life, so I do not have anything to offer on relocating. But if it were me, once the education issues were addressed, I would be going where the winters are mild!

*Jimmy*~Thank you for keeping us informed about Stan.  Have fun with all those little ones!!

*Trish*~your photos are awesome!!!!! I am loving them, keep 'em coming!

*capttigger*~Cannot wait to see photos of your suite!

*Eliza*~Welcome back, your photos are great


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> stopher, sorry to hear about your loved ones.  If it is their time, I hope that they go peacefully and without pain.
> 
> 
> capttigger, that's quite an upgrade.  Perhaps I'll have to book a 1-bedroom in the future.



No!  Have capttigger book one for you!  That's what I want to do.



*Whoop Whoop Whoop

Announcement!!!

Tomorrow is Corinne's Birthday!!!!

Give it up for Corinne!!

So, where's lunch tomorrow?  Where shall we meet??
*​


----------



## blossomz

Stop her, thoughts are with you and your family...


Happy Birthday Corinne!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Happy Birthday Corinne!!*


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

*Jimmytammy* ~ WOW you sure have been busy, especially with having the little ones visiting. Good luck with everything! Thanks for the update on Stan. Even though I never met him he seems to be a great guy. Keeping him in my thoughts/prayers. Please keep us posted on how he's doing. 

*horselover* ~ You are welcome. Good luck with your Mickey zebra ornament mission and bring it home! LOL Thank you so much for offering to pick it up and ship it to me... that is so sweet of you!

*stopher1* ~ I'm so sorry to read about your grandmother and FIL. Thoughts and prayers are with all of you right now. Please keep us posted. Thanks for the compliments on the photos.

*blossomz* ~ Oh how cool... girl trip in October! 

*capttigger* ~ Now that's what I call an upgrade! I just checked out pictures for the suite and it's awesome! The view is spectacular as well. Enjoy and congrats!!!

*franandaj* ~ Words can never describe the emotional roller coaster you've been on for the past several years. Both of you deserve a vacation and to have some fun. When my FIL passed away in 2007, we had to drive two hours (no traffic) to his house and go through sixty years worth of stuff. We went out every weekend for months, had to hire a liquidator, had many estate sales, etc. It was a difficult process and dealing with my FIL's wife was a nightmare. The things she said had my Irish temper going in more ways than one but I kept my cool. I can sort of relate to what you've been experiencing and I wish you all the best with the upcoming estate sales, etc. Keep us posted and sending good vibes your way!

*Corinne* ~ Welcome back! Glad all of you had a great vacation! I bet you were thrilled to get into the Grandstand section near the bus stop and able to get into your room so early. Thanks so much for the compliments.. more photos on the way!

And while I'm at it...

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CORINNE! Have a great day tomorrow and enjoy!*


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:
Picture nut here again... LOL Some photos from our day in Epcot. Enjoy!


















DH gets credit for this picture!


----------



## franandaj

Where are you folks finding the pictures of the WL Presidential Suite?    I must be search challenged...


----------



## I Book He Pays

*franandaj* ~ I found the pictures at webshots. 

Here's the link:
http://www.webshots.com/search?query=wilderness+lodge+yellowstone+suite&source=chromeheader&queryChannel=

You could also do a Google search that will list links for you to check out. Hope this helps.


----------



## franandaj

I Book He Pays said:


> *franandaj* ~ I found the pictures at webshots.
> 
> Here's the link:
> http://www.webshots.com/search?query=wilderness+lodge+yellowstone+suite&source=chromeheader&queryChannel=
> 
> You could also do a Google search that will list links for you to check out. Hope this helps.



Thanks I Book!

Looks like a FABULOUS room!  I would have been upset if it was a trip where I was planning lots of meals using the kitchen in the 1 BR, but our next trip we're eating out all three nights at the lodge and one breakfast.  I suppose we could also have our personal butler cook the meals!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Happy Birthday Corinne!!


----------



## Granny

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CORINNE!!!*


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CORINNE!!!


----------



## eliza61

*happy birthday corrine!!!  Hope your day is magical*


----------



## DiznyDi

Corinne,
Just can't let the day pass by without wishing you a very Happy Birthday!  Hope it was extra-special in every way!
Happy Birthday!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

_Happy Birthday Corinne!!  _


----------



## Corinne

Hi Everyone

Thank you for all the wonderful bday wishes! This is the *best* group of *groupies*!! 

I had a great day. I took the day off, extending my vacation by one day . Back to the real world tomorrow.


----------



## eliza61

_Mission to Mars was developed with the help of Nasa and opened on June 7, 1975 in Tomorrowland._


_If you had Wings opened in Tomorrowland on June 5, 1972.  Sponsored by Eastern Airlines, the official airline of Walt Disney World, it ran in its original form for almost 15 years.  Then in June of 1987, Eastern pulled its sponorship and the ride closed.    It reopened just a few days later as If you Could Fly- with no references to Eastern and minus the familiar theme song.  _


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> _Mission to Mars was developed with the help of Nasa and opened on June 7, 1975 in Tomorrowland._
> 
> 
> _If you had Wings opened in Tomorrowland on June 5, 1972.  Sponsored by Eastern Airlines, the official airline of Walt Disney World, it ran in its original form for almost 15 years.  Then in June of 1987, Eastern pulled its sponorship and the ride closed.    It reopened just a few days later as If you Could Fly- with no references to Eastern and minus the familiar theme song.  _



I remember using Eastern Airlines too because it was the official airline.    I tried to be official in every way possible.


----------



## stopher1

Morning Groupies.  

It's been a crazy few days.  My DW left for CA on Monday to spend time with her dad.  This morning I got word from CA that my grandmother is out of her suffering, and has left us.  I'm waiting on word now regarding funeral arrangements.  Thank you so much for the prayers over the past few months.  I appreciate them and you.  



I'll go back and read through the missed pages soon... I know I've missed some good stuff, including birthdays for special Groupies (yes I mean you Corinne!)  And I haven't updated the vacation list yet (yes, I mean you WD and others), but will get back those things updated very soon.


----------



## blossomz

School's out for the summer!!!  Now I am in full countdown mode!


Stopher please add my October trip when you have time to get around to it!


----------



## Muushka

Heartfelt sadness for you, Stopher.  
We both know she is in a much better place right now, but for those left behind, missing her, I know it is difficult.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Stoph -* We all stand close to you now at this point in your life for the loss of your wonderful Grandmother.  You have been blessed to have been so close and to have gained so much from her.  Please continue to share her story here with us as time goes on when you feel it most appropriate.


----------



## horselover

Stopher - I'm sorry for your loss.  Thoughts & prayers going out to you & your family.


----------



## franandaj

Stopher, 
So sorry for your loss, but as you said, she is out of her suffering.    Prayers to help you through this difficult time.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So sorry to hear of your loss Stopher.


----------



## Corinne

Stopher, I am so sorry to hear your sad news. While it is somewhat comforting to know she is no longer suffering, it sure doesn't make it an easier for you and your family. My heartfelt condolences to you.


----------



## wildernessDad

stopher, sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

*stopher1* ~ I'm very sorry to read that your grandmother passed away. She touched many people during her life and will always be remembered. Thoughts and prayers to you and your family during this difficult time. 

*blossomz* ~ Tab bit excited eh? Let the countdown mode begin.


----------



## blossomz

Stopher I must apologize...did not see the news about your loved one.  So sorry to hear of your loss and thoughts are with you and your family..


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Stopher - So sorry about your grandmother.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Granny

Christopher...our sympathies and prayers for you and your family at this time.  I'm glad your grandmother is beyond her earthly suffering now, and you will have wonderful memories of her for the rest of your life.


----------



## eliza61

stopher1 said:


> Morning Groupies.
> 
> It's been a crazy few days.  My DW left for CA on Monday to spend time with her dad.  This morning I got word from CA that my grandmother is out of her suffering, and has left us.  I'm waiting on word now regarding funeral arrangements.  Thank you so much for the prayers over the past few months.  I appreciate them and you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go back and read through the missed pages soon... I know I've missed some good stuff, including birthdays for special Groupies (yes I mean you Corinne!)  And I haven't updated the vacation list yet (yes, I mean you WD and others), but will get back those things updated very soon.




Sending much love to you and your family Chris.   Stay well my friends.


----------



## tea pot

Christopher 
You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Heartfelt sadness for you, Stopher.
> We both know she is in a much better place right now, but for those left behind, missing her, I know it is difficult.





Dizny Dad said:


> *Stoph -* We all stand close to you now at this point in your life for the loss of your wonderful Grandmother.  You have been blessed to have been so close and to have gained so much from her.  Please continue to share her story here with us as time goes on when you feel it most appropriate.





horselover said:


> Stopher - I'm sorry for your loss.  Thoughts & prayers going out to you & your family.





franandaj said:


> Stopher,
> So sorry for your loss, but as you said, she is out of her suffering.    Prayers to help you through this difficult time.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> So sorry to hear of your loss Stopher.





Corinne said:


> Stopher, I am so sorry to hear your sad news. While it is somewhat comforting to know she is no longer suffering, it sure doesn't make it an easier for you and your family. My heartfelt condolences to you.





wildernessDad said:


> stopher, sorry to hear of your loss.





I Book He Pays said:


> Hi Groupies:
> 
> *stopher1* ~ I'm very sorry to read that your grandmother passed away. She touched many people during her life and will always be remembered. Thoughts and prayers to you and your family during this difficult time.
> 
> *blossomz* ~ Tab bit excited eh? Let the countdown mode begin.





blossomz said:


> Stopher I must apologize...did not see the news about your loved one.  So sorry to hear of your loss and thoughts are with you and your family..





Disney loving Iowan said:


> Stopher - So sorry about your grandmother.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.





Granny said:


> Christopher...our sympathies and prayers for you and your family at this time.  I'm glad your grandmother is beyond her earthly suffering now, and you will have wonderful memories of her for the rest of your life.





eliza61 said:


> Sending much love to you and your family Chris.   Stay well my friends.





tea pot said:


> Christopher
> You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.




Gee I hope I didn't miss anyone... but a heartfelt thanks to one and all.  It has been a trying few months to say the least, and with my FIL's situation continuing downward, it's not getting any better either.  BUT I take comfort in knowing that one is much better off now.  It's been a really melancholy kind of day.  And I'm sure the next few will be more of the same.   I lost my grandpa (her husband) at 8.  I lost my other grandpa (mom's dad) at 9.  I lost my other grandma (mom's mom) at 21 (just barely - only a few hours into the day after my birthday), and now this grandma at 40.  I'm just very thankful and blessed to have been able to spend as many years with each of them as I did.  Not everyone is so fortunate - my own kids included.  Both sets lived very close to us as I was growing up.  One set was a little over a mile away, and the other set was about an hour to an hour and a half away.  We saw them all A LOT.  Every trip out to CA since we first moved to Michigan 13 years ago included a visit to my grandma.  This next trip out there will of course be for a celebration of her life, and then the next work one in October will be missing that component.  It'll be strange...  

Thanks again for all of the prayers, notes and phone calls (yes, I did get some of those as well).  It's been a blessing.  I'll be back around soon to join back in the fun, hopefully as things slow down a little bit.


----------



## Inkmahm

Stopher- so sorry to hear of your grandmother's passing.  I lost my last grandparent in 1995 and I still miss all of them this many years later.  I always will. 

 Hold on to your memories of your grandmother and she will always be with you.


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher  So sorry for your loss, but knowing she is with her Saviour, that is a blessing.  As a believer, it gives mixed emotions, we miss them and long for them, but Jesus needs them more.  And to know we will be reunited one day, and live in glory forever, that is the hope we can hang onto.  We will pray for you in the coming days as you reflect on life with your grandma.


----------



## Nicoal13

Stopher - I'm so very sorry for your loss. I've known all my grandparents and lost some of them at a young age as well. I understand the blessing I had in knowing them all as well. Many prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Muushka

Stopher, you are still in our prayers.


----------



## Muushka

*But wait......hold on......big doings tomorrow!

Celebrate the birth of KAT4DISNEY!!!

Happy Birthday KAT4!!!!

So, where shall we dine??  Granny's picking up the tab this time!!​*


----------



## I Book He Pays

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY *
*KAT4DISNEY!!*​ 
*



*​ 
*Have a great day and enjoy!*​


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATHY!!!


----------



## Inkmahm

DH had his surgery this morning and is in his hospital bed, finally.  It took 3 hours of surgery and a couple hours in recovery.  They removed the known parathyroid gland that was bad, sent a blood sample for testing, and then did the hernia repair. The blood sample came back no better than before so they had to look for a second bad parathyroid gland that was bad. They finally found it, but it wsn't where it was supposed to be in DH's neck.  It was hiding behind/on? the carotoid  artery.

DH got 25 mg of Demerol when he got to the room and he has been goofy ever since.  I guess this drug makes him confused.

Thanks for all the prayers and good thoughts!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday Kathy!*


----------



## Corinne

Inkmahm said:


> Thanks for all the prayers and good thoughts!



You got it Ink.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Kathy!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Ink and Stopher  Continued prayers for you folks


----------



## Granny

_*Happy Birthday Kathy!!!*_


----------



## wildernessDad

Well, this is an important change...

I just got off of the phone with MS and they told me some info about the computer upgrade that happened last October.  One of the changes was that the computer won't allow one to modify an existing vacation in order to shave and/or add vacation days.  It will cancel the reservation and try to rebook.  If this is common knowledge, I apologize.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Well, this is an important change...
> 
> I just got off of the phone with MS and they told me some info about the computer upgrade that happened last October.  One of the changes was that the computer won't allow one to modify an existing vacation in order to shave and/or add vacation days.  It will cancel the reservation and try to rebook.  If this is common knowledge, I apologize.



  That does not sound right.  I believe you, but that is just wrong.  Some upgrade.


----------



## Corinne

wildernessDad said:


> Well, this is an important change...
> 
> I just got off of the phone with MS and they told me some info about the computer upgrade that happened last October.  One of the changes was that the computer won't allow one to modify an existing vacation in order to shave and/or add vacation days.  It will cancel the reservation and try to rebook.  If this is common knowledge, I apologize.



That just does not make ANY sense! In the case of adding on a day or days, one could add a new ressie, but if you want to cancel a day or days you risk losing your entire reservation!? That is crazy!


----------



## wildernessDad

Corinne said:


> That just does not make ANY sense! In the case of adding on a day or days, one could add a new ressie, but if you want to cancel a day or days you risk losing your entire reservation!? That is crazy!



The INFO WAS bogus!  I just got off of the phone with another CM and we took care of what I wanted to do.  One CAN modify an existing reservation as long as it's within the 11 month time frame so that home resort points are used.


----------



## Corinne

I was going to suggest you call back Wilderness Dad! I will do that with other companies, as customer service can vary greatly and there is often a lack of consistency. Haven't found that to be the case too often with DVC (thank goodness!) but it is bound to happen from time to time. 

I am glad it worked out. Did you tell the 2nd person what the other one said? Someone needs to go back to training!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey all

Meant to update sooner about Stan, but with little ones in house plus work plus lack of sleep, I was lurking onlyKnew I may give out less than stellar info so had to wait. Sorry for the long in between.  From this point on should be able to update on spot.

Stan sounded well though tired on Tues.  He had his test Tues, prelim results either Thurs or Fri.  I will wait and call early next week with hopes of good results!  He was still in good spirits, spoke of his faith and how the Lord was carrying him all the way. He wanted me to thank all on here praying for him and thanks for all the cards and well wishes.


----------



## DiznyDi

Just can't let the day go by without wishing *Kat4Disney* a very Happy Birthday!

*Happy Birthday Kathy!*


----------



## blossomz

Happy Birthday Kathy!!


----------



## franandaj

Happy Birthday Kathy!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> *But wait......hold on......big doings tomorrow!
> 
> Celebrate the birth of KAT4DISNEY!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday KAT4!!!!
> 
> So, where shall we dine??  Granny's picking up the tab this time!!​*





I Book He Pays said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY *
> *KAT4DISNEY!!*​
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> *Have a great day and enjoy!*​





horselover said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATHY!!!





Corinne said:


> *Happy Birthday Kathy!*





jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday Kathy!!!





Granny said:


> _*Happy Birthday Kathy!!!*_





DiznyDi said:


> Just can't let the day go by without wishing *Kat4Disney* a very Happy Birthday!
> 
> *Happy Birthday Kathy!*





blossomz said:


> Happy Birthday Kathy!!





franandaj said:


> Happy Birthday Kathy!



Groupies are the greatest!!!! Such a nice thing to sign on and see.  Thanks all for the wonderful Birthday wishes!!!!    

Along with Disney I also love horses and spent the day at the Western States Horse Expo.  It's become a tradition in the past several years to either be there or at Disneyland.  DH even found a giant turkey leg so it almost seemed like we were in one of the parks!


----------



## LeslieLou

Groupies...I need Help!! 

We recently bought a small DVC contract and made reservations past the 7 month mark due to when the closing was. We had 7 nights booked split between AKV and BCV (4 and 3 nights respectively). Of course, WL was not available.

THEN...the military rates came out and we decided to add 2 nights.  They had Wilderness Lodge available and of course, it was the best price of all the Deluxes I had to choose from. AND - I would have a chance to stay at my home resort at Christmastime after all! 

Here's my dilemma.  And it only exists because this is OOP.  My current WL reservation is going to cost me $472 for a bunk bed room, 2 nights.  I can stay at POFQ or POR for $230...I, for the life of me, cannot decide what I should do. 

Can anyone offer any help/suggestions?  I really appreciate it!


----------



## twinklebug

LeslieLou said:


> Groupies...I need Help!!
> 
> We recently bought a small DVC contract and made reservations past the 7 month mark due to when the closing was. We had 7 nights booked split between AKV and BCV (4 and 3 nights respectively). Of course, WL was not available.
> 
> THEN...the military rates came out and we decided to add 2 nights.  They had Wilderness Lodge available and of course, it was the best price of all the Deluxes I had to choose from. AND - I would have a chance to stay at my home resort at Christmastime after all!
> 
> Here's my dilemma.  And it only exists because this is OOP.  My current WL reservation is going to cost me $472 for a bunk bed room, 2 nights.  I can stay at POFQ or POR for $230...I, for the life of me, cannot decide what I should do.
> 
> Can anyone offer any help/suggestions?  I really appreciate it!



Hi LeslieLou  Sorry to hear about not getting your home resort, As a proud owner of AKV, I know you'll love it there too  We're trying AKV-Kidani at Christmas this year and I doubt it will let me down.

About your dilemma: Not to scare you, but just to let you know what I experienced so you can make your decision: 

I did as you have done my first year of membership: I couldn't get all my nights at VWL, so I rounded out the reservation by booking a cash WL woods view bunk bed room for our last two nights at a ridiculous cost. I was very disappointed. The rooms are tiny even compared to DVC studios, I really missed the kitchenette and worst of all: our "woods view" room was ... err... well, I'll let my post from the Worst views thread tell the story:



> We had the room right above this one.... it wasn't much better as one floor up you get the beautiful view of the parking lot off to the right and all the sounds from the bus stop directly in front (that and the pathway are the next set of roof tops out there) comes bouncing right to you at 6:30am (large group of teens arguing every single am). Yes, WL categorized it as a woods view room too. If we hadn't been aching & down with the flu when we changed rooms to our "beloved" WL I would have complained and loudly. Instead I sucked it up. Now I'm mad with myself I didn't say anything as I had paid over $400/nt.



There are at least 6, possibly 8 'sister' rooms in the main lodge that have this or a similar view. 

Based on my own experience, If I can't book at the villas or a guaranteed decent view at the main lodge, I'd take POR in a heartbeat! POR is a Beautiful resort - and no bad "views" that I'm aware of there.


----------



## sleepydog25

LeslieLou said:


> Groupies...I need Help!!
> 
> We recently bought a small DVC contract and made reservations past the 7 month mark due to when the closing was. We had 7 nights booked split between AKV and BCV (4 and 3 nights respectively). Of course, WL was not available.
> 
> THEN...the military rates came out and we decided to add 2 nights. They had Wilderness Lodge available and of course, it was the best price of all the Deluxes I had to choose from. AND - I would have a chance to stay at my home resort at Christmastime after all!
> 
> Here's my dilemma. And it only exists because this is OOP. My current WL reservation is going to cost me $472 for a bunk bed room, 2 nights. I can stay at POFQ or POR for $230...I, for the life of me, cannot decide what I should do.
> 
> Can anyone offer any help/suggestions? I really appreciate it!


As much as I love my VWL, for the chance to save nearly $250 I would take POFQ or POR (esp. the first one) and use the savings to treat myself to a meal at WL where I could take in all the great decorations and atmosphere.  As *twinklebug* suggests, there is always the possibility of getting a bad room at the Lodge, plus you'd be out all that extra money.   I'm sure you'll enjoy your stay, regardless, but the savings tips the decision away from the Lodge this time.


----------



## Muushka

KAT4, hope your birthday was great.

Stopher, I hope everything has been going as best as can be expected.
How is your FIL?

LeslieLou, like Sleepy, I would also stay at the PO but I would choose the R (fondly remembered as Dixie Landings).  We love that place.  And at those prices, it would be especially a great pick!  Let us hear what you decide.  There will plenty of Decembers to see VWL.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> As much as I love my VWL, for the chance to save nearly $250 I would take POFQ or POR (esp. the first one) and use the savings to treat myself to a meal at WL where I could take in all the great decorations and atmosphere.  As *twinklebug* suggests, there is always the possibility of getting a bad room at the Lodge, plus you'd be out all that extra money.   I'm sure you'll enjoy your stay, regardless, but the savings tips the decision away from the Lodge this time.



LeslieLou - What sleepydog said!      

Ok groupies I need your help.  I know many of you go to the Lodge in early Dec., but I'm hoping at least one of you has been there over Christmas.  We are fast approaching our date for make our Dec. ADRs.              I'm trying to figure out what we're doing for Christmas Eve & Christmas Day.  What I'm wondering is are there activities (caroling & such) at the Lodge on Christmas Eve & Christmas Day?   That might sway our decision on whether we want to venture away from the Lodge or not.  Thanks for any input!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies!

Hope all of you had a nice weekend.

*Inkmahm* ~ Thanks for your update on DH and glad he made it through the surgery. Wishing him a quick recovery. Please keep us posted on how he is doing. 

*jimmytammy* ~ Thanks for the update on Stan. 

*KAT4DISNEY* ~ Glad you had a great birthday and enjoyed yourself. Do you ride by any chance? I love horses as well and used to take Western riding lessons several years ago. 

Hello to everyone else!

Have a great day!


----------



## Granny

LeslieLou said:


> Here's my dilemma.  And it only exists because this is OOP.  My current WL reservation is going to cost me $472 for a bunk bed room, 2 nights.  I can stay at POFQ or POR for $230...I, for the life of me, cannot decide what I should do.
> 
> Can anyone offer any help/suggestions?  I really appreciate it!



LeslieLou - I have to agree with the others.  I'd have to pocket the difference and then make sure to visit WL/VWL during the trip.  I like what sleepydog said about treating yourself to a great meal at the Lodge and still come out ahead!   



> Ok groupies I need your help.  I know many of you go to the Lodge in early Dec., but I'm hoping at least one of you has been there over Christmas.  We are fast approaching our date for make our Dec. ADRs.              I'm trying to figure out what we're doing for Christmas Eve & Christmas Day.  What I'm wondering is are there activities (caroling & such) at the Lodge on Christmas Eve & Christmas Day?   That might sway our decision on whether we want to venture away from the Lodge or not.  Thanks for any input!



We were at VWL in 2006 during Christmas.  There were some activities such as hot chocolate, some singers and even a character visit in the lobby.  






And of course, Santa showed up on Christmas Eve for everyone to give their list to and take pictures with.  

Just check with Guest Services when you get there for information.   But I'd encourage you to get out to other resorts too especially BWV and Grand Floridian to see their decorations.  Great thing to do while the parks are slammed.

Have a great time planning the trip!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:
I'm still tinkering with the pictures and wanted to share a few more with you. Pictures of the castle at MK. Enjoy!


----------



## horselover

Thanks Granny!    

Trish - more awesome pictures!         We missed the new castle show on the last trip.  Definitely want to make a point of seeing it in Oct.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> KAT4, hope your birthday was great.



Thank Barb - it was!  And since I now go for the birthday month I'm not considering it over yet.  That's the nice thing about getting older - I get to set the rules!!  



I Book He Pays said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> *KAT4DISNEY* ~ Glad you had a great birthday and enjoyed yourself. Do you ride by any chance? I love horses as well and used to take Western riding lessons several years ago.



Yep - I've had a horse most of my life since I was 12 years old with a little down time while in college and for a few years after that when it just wasn't possible.  We currently have 4 although they've been getting some time off since DH had rotator cuff surgery a couple of weeks ago and my knees have been acting up.  The weather is getting nice enough now though that I won't mind the aches and pains too much compared to the fun of riding.  

Beautiful pictures of the castle!!  I didn't get any of the castle show on our recent trip b/c we always seemed to be in some strange location when it was going on but it's really beautiful while it's occurring.  Your pictures show that!


----------



## I Book He Pays

*horselover* ~ Thank you very much for the compliment. The castle show was amazing and I think I took at least sixty pictures. LOL My camera is not good with night shots and I was trying it with a new setting. My goal was to get at least one good picture and luckily the bulk of them came out. 

*KAT4DISNEY* ~ You are blessed to have four horses. They are beautiful creatures and a lot of fun to ride. I remember the aches/pains associated with riding and was hurting for days but it was worth it. I hope DH is recovery from his surgery and doing OK. Take care of yourself as well. I loved the castle show and was getting goosebumps watching it change colors and designs. Truly amazing and of course magical.Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Corinne

*Trish! *Oh.My.Goodness. Those castle photos are phenomenal! 

We loved the the new show, thought they did a great job!


----------



## LeslieLou

Thank you all so much for your responses! You've really helped me make up my mind. Back to POR (or POFQ) it is!  And, maybe dinner at Artist's Point


----------



## blossomz

Hi all!  Just stopping by to say my online checkin day is coming up on Wednesday!


----------



## eliza61

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thank Barb - it was!  *And since I now go for the birthday month I'm not considering it over yet.*  That's the nice thing about getting older - I get to set the rules!!
> 
> Yep - I've had a horse most of my life since I was 12 years old with a little down time while in college and for a few years after that when it just wasn't possible.  We currently have 4 although they've been getting some time off since DH had rotator cuff surgery a couple of weeks ago and my knees have been acting up.  The weather is getting nice enough now though that I won't mind the aches and pains too much compared to the fun of riding.
> !



Oh Goodie!!  Then I can still wish you a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY!.  I feel like the hare from Alice in Wonderland.  I seem to be running constantly late for all my important dates.

Hope your day was magical.

I have to admit I've only admired horses from afar.  Horses don't do well unfortunately in upper west side NYC apartments.    I did get the chance to learn how to ride for maybe 4 years as a kid.  I went to a YMCA summer camp in upstate NY and my parents signed me up for horseback riding.  They are gorgeous animals though.


----------



## eliza61

At one time, Disney planned to add a Scandinavian pavillion to World Showcase and locate it between France and the United Kingdom.  It would have represented the cultures of Norway, Sweden and Denmark.

Can you name all eleven of the nations represented in World Showcase?  challenge:  In order going clockwise around the lagoon.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> At one time, Disney planned to add a Scandinavian pavillion to World Showcase and locate it between France and the United Kingdom.  It would have represented the cultures of Norway, Sweden and Denmark.
> 
> Can you name all eleven of the nations represented in World Showcase?  challenge:  In order going clockwise around the lagoon.



We can give this as a chain answer.  I'll start off with the first country...

...*MEXICO*!!

Who wants to post the next country?


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Norway*


----------



## Dizny Dad

I remember a time (~1990) when Disney was announcing "The Russians are coming, the Russians are comming", and supposedly they were to appear to the left side of Germany.  Gee, they never came . . . .


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hello Groupies:

*Corinne* ~ Thanks so much for the compliment. I can't believe how the pictures came out and was pleasantly surprised. How long has the castle show been running? I loved the beginning when they showed hte pictures for the day all over the castle. We were looking for ours with the characters! LOL

*LeslieLou* ~ Sorry that I didn't respond to your post yesterday. I agree with the others. Stay at POR and have a nice dinner at WL. Good luck planning yoru vacation.

*blossomz* ~ Tomorrow is the big check in day... I bet you are extremely excited.

*eliza61 *~ Next country is China.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## gkrykewy

At VWL now with a nice studio on the third floor! Really love it here; the only trouble is the cretin smoking in some nearby room.  . We can smell it in the middle of our studio each of the last two days.

I wish I could figure out the likely culprit. The people on the balcony next to us at AKV Jambo were smoking last week, and I reported them in a heartbeat. Call me a NARC, but there are some things I just will not tolerate.

We do love it here!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Kathy - Sorry I missed your birthday!  Hope your corgis were good to you!

Hope everyone else is doing well!  Thought you would like to know that we just moved back to Pennsylvania over the weekend.  Wanted to be close to our families again.  Only problem is now I should be Disney Loving Pennsylvanian!


----------



## eliza61

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Kathy - Sorry I missed your birthday!  Hope your corgis were good to you!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!  Thought you would like to know that we just moved back to Pennsylvania over the weekend.  Wanted to be close to our families again.  Only problem is now I should be Disney Loving Pennsylvanian!



Welcome to Pennsylvania Disney Loving Iowian.

Next country up in the world show case I believe is Germany.


----------



## Dizny Dad

gkrykewy said:


> At VWL now with a nice studio on the third floor! Really love it here; the only trouble is the cretin smoking in some nearby room.  . We can smell it in the middle of our studio each of the last two days.
> 
> I wish I could figure out the likely culprit. The people on the balcony next to us at AKV Jambo were smoking last week, and I reported them in a heartbeat. Call me a NARC, but there are some things I just will not tolerate.
> 
> We do love it here!



Do not worry about being a NARC; smokers tend to be the first in line to complain when the noise your kids make creeps into their airspace.  

Rules are rules - it's what makes civilization bearable; now if we would all just get with the program.


----------



## wilma-bride

gkrykewy said:


> At VWL now with a nice studio on the third floor! Really love it here; the only trouble is the cretin smoking in some nearby room.  . We can smell it in the middle of our studio each of the last two days.
> 
> I wish I could figure out the likely culprit. The people on the balcony next to us at AKV Jambo were smoking last week, and I reported them in a heartbeat. Call me a NARC, but there are some things I just will not tolerate.
> 
> We do love it here!



Rules is rules.  Hope it doesn't spoil your stay too much but I don't blame you for reporting them


----------



## franandaj

Back to the countries...Italy is next and I think we're up to five so far.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> At one time, Disney planned to add a Scandinavian pavillion to World Showcase and locate it between France and the United Kingdom.  It would have represented the cultures of Norway, Sweden and Denmark.
> 
> Can you name all eleven of the nations represented in World Showcase?  challenge:  In order going clockwise around the lagoon.





Granny said:


> I'll start off with the first country......*MEXICO*!!





Dizny Dad said:


> *Norway*





I Book He Pays said:


> *eliza61 *~ Next country is China.





eliza61 said:


> Next country up in the world show case I believe is Germany.





franandaj said:


> Back to the countries...Italy is next and I think we're up to five so far.



So I think the next one would be...






The good old *US of A*!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

LeslieLou said:


> Thank you all so much for your responses! You've really helped me make up my mind. Back to POR (or POFQ) it is! And, maybe dinner at Artist's Point


Artist Point is _exactly_ where I was thinking!    It holds a special sentimental attachment for *luvvwl* and me.  As *Granny* mentions, you definitely should get out to other resorts and check out their decorations; beyond the Lodge, I agree that GF has, arguably, the best holiday-themed lobby.  Last year, we made to all of the DVC resorts, along with a handful of others, and that was a real highlight of our trip.

In other news, *luvvwl* and I heading out on the Dream 11-15 Sept (her first cruise, my second), and she was able to snag both Palo and Remy reservations on the nights we wanted. . .and parasailing. . .and maybe a couples' massage. . .  She stayed up until 12:01 a.m. on our 90th day out to make said requests, too.  She might've been excited. . .

Next up:  Thanksmas at VWL


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

eliza61 said:


> Oh Goodie!!  Then I can still wish you a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY!.  I feel like the hare from Alice in Wonderland.  I seem to be running constantly late for all my important dates.
> 
> Hope your day was magical.
> 
> I have to admit I've only admired horses from afar.  Horses don't do well unfortunately in upper west side NYC apartments.    I did get the chance to learn how to ride for maybe 4 years as a kid.  I went to a YMCA summer camp in upstate NY and my parents signed me up for horseback riding.  They are gorgeous animals though.



Thanks Eliza!!  I think one of my horses would happily try and live in a NYC apartment as long as he had food.  



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Kathy - Sorry I missed your birthday!  Hope your corgis were good to you!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!  Thought you would like to know that we just moved back to Pennsylvania over the weekend.  Wanted to be close to our families again.  Only problem is now I should be Disney Loving Pennsylvanian!



Hi DLI!    And thanks!!  The boys were very good to me as usual.  Lots of kisses and tail wags.   

Congrats on your move and hope you're enjoying it.  And your Corgi's too!


----------



## capttigger

Just some things I noticed on our trip.

The area where the water the flows from the pool meets the lake was all cleared out and you could see across it now. The area right behind the wing of the Lodge by the boat dock had a lot of the brush and trees removed you still could not see the boat dock but they were still working on that area. The trees by the lodge had all been cut down. It was getting quite thick around there. 

All of the walkway boards have been replaced with new boards. 

The movie at night time has been moved to right behind the wing of the lodge at the beach. It used to be behind the tee ton boat rental place. Only problem was a lot of folks were camped out on the walk way. Also if you have a room right there it is kind of loud when the movie is playing but then again you could watch the movie from your room maybe.


----------



## saintstickets

We will book our first reservation next week using our newly acquired VWL contract.    We will get a 2br for 5/20-5/25/12.  There will be 6 adults - DH, DW, DS, DSgf, DD, DDbf.  Naturally DW and I will get the master bedroom and the two girls will share the 2nd bedroom.  The two boys will have to suffer on an air mattress and the pull-out sofa in the living room.   Any suggestions on room requests?  I think I read somewhere on the DISboards that some 2br's have two queen beds in the second bedroom - is that correct?

We will not venture into the WDW parks this trip but instead visit the WWOHP at IOA, Seaworld, Discovery Cove and maybe a daytrip to Kennedy Space Center.  Weather and time permitting, we will fill in with horseback riding at Ft. Wilderness, jet-ski rental, DTD and miniature golf.  Any suggestions for other non-park activities?

We are really looking forward to our first stay at VWL.  If the reality comes close to the expectation, this will be a great trip!


----------



## capttigger

saintstickets said:


> Weather and time permitting, we will fill in with horseback riding at Ft. Wilderness, jet-ski rental, DTD and miniature golf.  Any suggestions for other non-park activities?
> 
> We are really looking forward to our first stay at VWL.  If the reality comes close to the expectation, this will be a great trip!




Welcome Home

Just to let you know they do not have Jet Skis at Disney. They do have boats but not jet skis. VWL is a great place to stay and since we just got back..... I cant wait to go again.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi DLI!    And thanks!!  The boys were very good to me as usual.  Lots of kisses and tail wags.
> 
> Congrats on your move and hope you're enjoying it.  And your Corgi's too!




Thanks Kathy.  The girls are adjusting well and loving all the extra attention they are getting right now from my family.  They are going to be very spoiled.


----------



## Corinne

Japan is next!


----------



## DiznyDi

...and I believe Morocco follows Japan...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thanks Kathy.  The girls are adjusting well and loving all the extra attention they are getting right now from my family.  They are going to be very spoiled.



As all Corgi's deserve to be!


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hope everyone else is doing well!  Thought you would like to know that we just moved back to Pennsylvania over the weekend.  Wanted to be close to our families again.  Only problem is now I should be Disney Loving Pennsylvanian!



Sorry, but DLP acronym is already taken, as Eliza can attest to!   Hope your transition is going well.



sleepydog25 said:


> In other news, *luvvwl* and I heading out on the Dream 11-15 Sept (her first cruise, my second), and she was able to snag both Palo and Remy reservations on the nights we wanted. . .and parasailing. . .and maybe a couples' massage. . .  She stayed up until 12:01 a.m. on our 90th day out to make said requests, too.  She might've been excited. . .
> 
> Next up:  Thanksmas at VWL



Sounds like an outstanding trip you've got lined up for September, and of course VWL during the holidays is just the best place ever! 



capttigger said:


> Just some things I noticed on our trip.
> 
> The area where the water the flows from the pool meets the lake was all cleared out and you could see across it now. The area right behind the wing of the Lodge by the boat dock had a lot of the brush and trees removed you still could not see the boat dock but they were still working on that area. The trees by the lodge had all been cut down. It was getting quite thick around there.
> 
> All of the walkway boards have been replaced with new boards.
> 
> The movie at night time has been moved to right behind the wing of the lodge at the beach. It used to be behind the tee ton boat rental place. Only problem was a lot of folks were camped out on the walk way. Also if you have a room right there it is kind of loud when the movie is playing but then again you could watch the movie from your room maybe.



Cap'n...thanks for the update on the Lodge renovations and maintenance.  We noticed the new walkway boards when we visited in April.  They looked unusual since they hadn't been stained or treated in any way.  Hopefully they've taken care of that by now?  In any event, we all appreciate hearing any news about our beloved WL/VWL.  



saintstickets said:


> We will book our first reservation next week using our newly acquired VWL contract.    We will get a 2br for 5/20-5/25/12.  There will be 6 adults - DH, DW, DS, DSgf, DD, DDbf.  Naturally DW and I will get the master bedroom and the two girls will share the 2nd bedroom.  The two boys will have to suffer on an air mattress and the pull-out sofa in the living room.   Any suggestions on room requests?  I think I read somewhere on the DISboards that some 2br's have two queen beds in the second bedroom - is that correct?


  CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW VWL OWNERSHIP!!!  That's just huge!! 

At VWL, all dedicated 2BR's have two queen beds in the second bedroom.  In the lock-offs, there will be a queen and then the sofa sleeper bed since it can also be a studio.  Of course, the lock-off second bedroom will also have the kitchenette and separate entrance.  Generally, they try to reserve the dedicated 2BR units first since they can't be broken up into two villas.  Gives them more flexibility.  They will be able to tell you when you make the reservation what kind of villa you have.  At 11 months for that time of the year, you should have no problem getting the dedicated 2BR villa.  

As for room requests, it's a small resort with almost all rooms having a view of trees.  The only bad view rooms are at the end overlooking the maintenance area (called the Infamous Dumpster View).  Only a couple of rooms have that view.  You could request lake side room to avoid that, though you really don't have a lake view because of the trees.



> We will not venture into the WDW parks this trip but instead visit the WWOHP at IOA, Seaworld, Discovery Cove and maybe a daytrip to Kennedy Space Center.  Weather and time permitting, we will fill in with horseback riding at Ft. Wilderness, jet-ski rental, DTD and miniature golf.  Any suggestions for other non-park activities?p



As mentioned, no jet skis but there are boat rentals available (16 or 18 year old age minimum to drive...can't remember which).  Also surreys and bikes.  Over at Contemporary you can book parasailing.  

Grab a Hidden Mickey Hunt map at guest services...that will take up a lot of time chasing them down all over WL and VWL.

Enjoy your trip.  Discovery Cove alone will make it a fantastic one!


----------



## jimmytammy

saintstickets said:


> We will book our first reservation next week using our newly acquired VWL contract.    We will get a 2br for 5/20-5/25/12.  There will be 6 adults - DH, DW, DS, DSgf, DD, DDbf.  Naturally DW and I will get the master bedroom and the two girls will share the 2nd bedroom.  The two boys will have to suffer on an air mattress and the pull-out sofa in the living room.   Any suggestions on room requests?  I think I read somewhere on the DISboards that some 2br's have two queen beds in the second bedroom - is that correct?
> 
> We will not venture into the WDW parks this trip but instead visit the WWOHP at IOA, Seaworld, Discovery Cove and maybe a daytrip to Kennedy Space Center.  Weather and time permitting, we will fill in with horseback riding at Ft. Wilderness, jet-ski rental, DTD and miniature golf.  Any suggestions for other non-park activities?
> 
> We are really looking forward to our first stay at VWL.  If the reality comes close to the expectation, this will be a great trip!


We stayed in a 2 bed really close to the elevators, 2nd floor and loved it!  It is huge.  We really liked the layout because it provided good privacy for those in master area and other 2 queen bedroom.  Wish I remembered room #, but just as you step off elevator, turn left and it is corner room.  2 balconies, just over top of Sturdy Branches Health Club.  Great view of pool area.

BTW, I am a Carolina Panthers fan and got the honor last year of sitting 10 rows up, 30 yd line and saw Drew Brees play.  I told my DW, why cant we have one of those on our team.  Can we borrow him this season?  Pleeeezz


----------



## franandaj

Corinne said:


> Japan is next!





DiznyDi said:


> ...and I believe Morocco follows Japan...



And then Viva La France!


----------



## jimmytammy

I believe United Kingdom is next


----------



## I Book He Pays

Good Morning Groupies!

Canada is last.

Have a great day!


----------



## Inkmahm

First, an update on DH.  Douglas is doing very well after his surgeries last Friday.  He saw the surgeon this week and needs to go back in 6 months for another test of the parathyroid hormone.  It is STILL higher than the doc wants to see so he is thinking a third gland may be acting up and need to be removed.  We aren't going to worry about that right now. For now, he is feeling better and really hasn't even taken any pain medicine since day 2 after surgery.  We are looking forward to a couple weeks of vacation with all of the extended family.  Fishing, eating and sleeping pretty much covers our plans for the next two weeks.   Thank you for all of your prayers for Douglas.  I KNOW they make a difference.

And that brings me to my next request.  Another internet list friend of mine needs your prayers.  Below is my email exchange with her.  Thank you in advance for adding Rita, Tom and all of Tom's caregivers to your prayers!

 

Hi everyone, my husband Tom is in ICU with bacterial meningitis
and pneumonia. I'm asking everyone I can possibly think of to
pray for him, and for everyone involved in his care.

I took him to urgent care Sunday morning, they transported him
to the ER, and a couple hours later they admitted him to ICU.
I'm trying to hold it together, and succeeding somewhat... but
the stress and lack of sleep are really starting to get to me.

If you are a prayerful person, please add one for my husband.
Thanks so much 

Rita

You've got it..  I am a firm believer in prayer. I've seen it work miracles.  You will be added to my prayers and those of many of my friends who I will pass this along to so that they can see your request, too.

Even though it is a stressful time for you, remember that you aren't any good to Tom if you fall sick yourself.  Try to eat regular meals (something other than that tasteless hospital cafeteria food) and get as much sleep as you can.  It will help you face whatever is ahead.

Karen


----------



## sleepydog25

Originally Posted by *sleepydog25* 

 
_In other news, *luvvwl* and I heading out on the Dream 11-15 Sept (her first cruise, my second), and she was able to snag both Palo and Remy reservations on the nights we wanted. . .and parasailing. . .and maybe a couples' massage. . . She stayed up until 12:01 a.m. on our 90th day out to make said requests, too. She might've been excited. . .

Next up: Thanksmas at VWL_


Granny said:


> Sounds like an outstanding trip you've got lined up for September, and of course VWL during the holidays is just the best place ever!


The holidays are great at VWL! * Luvvwl* just read my comments and said, "Yes, it is!  Yes, I did! Yes, I did, and it was worth it, too!"  lol

We stayed in a room similar to the one *jimmytammy* mentions above, only I believe we were right next door.  Our room number was 4535 so I'm guessing the room next to us was either 4533 or 4531 (the schematics we have for that area are a bit hinky), and the room numbering appears to follow a similar pattern on other floors.  As others have posted, aside from a few rooms, there are no bad suites at VWL.


----------



## Nicoal13

Ink - glad your DH is recovering well. Enjoy the relaxing and fishing. Prayers for your friend and her husband. Keep us posted.

Been busy around here. Summer vacation has started although Mother Nature did not get the memo. Been in the 50s and raining here the last couple of days. Today is supposed to be warmer and lovely weather for the weekend. I've been keeping busy making items to sell at our local farmers market. I make tutu skirts for little girls, bottle cap magnets and necklaces. Also, I knit, so I knit some reusable washable swiffer sweeper cloths and some baby bibs. The traffic at the market has been slow though. Hopefully the nice weather this weekend will help. DS is spending the weekend with his Nana and Papa, so we have plans for dinner with friends for Friday night and a date on Saturday. Not sure what we will do for our date yet. Have a great weekend groupies!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> As all Corgi's deserve to be!


That is true!



Granny said:


> Sorry, but DLP acronym is already taken, as Eliza can attest to!   Hope your transition is going well.



I like the sound of DLI better anyway!  Thanks Granny!


----------



## saintstickets

saintstickets said:


> We will book our first reservation next week using our newly acquired VWL contract.    We will get a 2br for 5/20-5/25/12.  There will be 6 adults - DH, DW, DS, DSgf, DD, DDbf.  Naturally DW and I will get the master bedroom and the two girls will share the 2nd bedroom.  The two boys will have to suffer on an air mattress and the pull-out sofa in the living room.   Any suggestions on room requests?  I think I read somewhere on the DISboards that some 2br's have two queen beds in the second bedroom - is that correct?
> 
> We will not venture into the WDW parks this trip but instead visit the WWOHP at IOA, Seaworld, Discovery Cove and maybe a daytrip to Kennedy Space Center.  Weather and time permitting, we will fill in with horseback riding at Ft. Wilderness, jet-ski rental, DTD and miniature golf.  Any suggestions for other non-park activities?
> 
> We are really looking forward to our first stay at VWL.  If the reality comes close to the expectation, this will be a great trip!





capttigger said:


> Welcome Home
> 
> Just to let you know they do not have Jet Skis at Disney. They do have boats but not jet skis. VWL is a great place to stay and since we just got back..... I cant wait to go again.


Thx for the tip.  I guess we can always go to one of the other resorts that do rent them if we must do that.



Granny said:


> CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW VWL OWNERSHIP!!!  That's just huge!!
> 
> At VWL, all dedicated 2BR's have two queen beds in the second bedroom.  In the lock-offs, there will be a queen and then the sofa sleeper bed since it can also be a studio.  Of course, the lock-off second bedroom will also have the kitchenette and separate entrance.  Generally, they try to reserve the dedicated 2BR units first since they can't be broken up into two villas.  Gives them more flexibility.  They will be able to tell you when you make the reservation what kind of villa you have.  At 11 months for that time of the year, you should have no problem getting the dedicated 2BR villa.
> 
> As for room requests, it's a small resort with almost all rooms having a view of trees.  The only bad view rooms are at the end overlooking the maintenance area (called the Infamous Dumpster View).  Only a couple of rooms have that view.  You could request lake side room to avoid that, though you really don't have a lake view because of the trees.
> 
> As mentioned, no jet skis but there are boat rentals available (16 or 18 year old age minimum to drive...can't remember which).  Also surreys and bikes.  Over at Contemporary you can book parasailing.
> 
> Grab a Hidden Mickey Hunt map at guest services...that will take up a lot of time chasing them down all over WL and VWL.
> 
> Enjoy your trip.  Discovery Cove alone will make it a fantastic one!


Great info.  We will definately request a dedicated 2br.  Don't want the girls fighting over who gets the real bed vs the sofa bed!  We are really looking forward to Discovery Cove too. 



jimmytammy said:


> We stayed in a 2 bed really close to the elevators, 2nd floor and loved it!  It is huge.  We really liked the layout because it provided good privacy for those in master area and other 2 queen bedroom.  Wish I remembered room #, but just as you step off elevator, turn left and it is corner room.  2 balconies, just over top of Sturdy Branches Health Club.  Great view of pool area.
> 
> BTW, I am a Carolina Panthers fan and got the honor last year of sitting 10 rows up, 30 yd line and saw Drew Brees play.  I told my DW, why cant we have one of those on our team.  Can we borrow him this season?  Pleeeezz


HEY!!  Keep your hands off "Breezy"!    We've already given you Jake Delhomme (he was good for a while) and now you've got Jeremy Shockey.  Now if they can just get their act together and play football!


----------



## Muushka

Hi all and a big Andy's Room welcome to our new visitors! 

*Nicole*, what a handy dandy crafty gal you are!

*Ink*, I'm glad your husband is recovering well and hope that nip that PTH producer in the bud!
About your friend's prayer request.  I find that combo of pneumonia and meningitis interesting in a personal way.  First, I hope that her husband gets better soon, some scary stuff.  But remember my sister (who is doing GREAT)?  She had been in the hospital with bacterial pneumonia and shortly after that she developed abscesses on her brain, bacterial.  See the similarities?  In my sister's case they claimed that they had no idea where the abscesses came from, but I begged to differ!  Very strange stuff.  I hope all will be well.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

saintstickets said:


> Thx for the tip.  I guess we can always go to one of the other resorts that do rent them if we must do that.



You'll be close to the only place that I think rents jet ski's - the Sammy Duvall center at the CR.  But I think they're fairly restrictive on how and where they can be ridden.  Otherwise all the other Disney marina's have the personal watercraft "mice".

Ink - continued prayers for your DH and now for your friend.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> You'll be close to the only place that I think rents jet ski's - the Sammy Duvall center at the CR.  But I think they're fairly restrictive on how and where they can be ridden.  Otherwise all the other Disney marina's have the personal watercraft "mice".
> 
> Ink - continued prayers for your DH and now for your friend.



There are two jet skis in the BLT marina. Not sure what they're doing with them but saw someone bringing one in when we were there. It's possible the plan is to test rent a few and see how it goes.


----------



## jimmytammy

Ink 

We will lift up your friend and continue prayers for your DH


----------



## jimmytammy

Saints

Must be a NC/LA connection  We will take all you can send.  Loved that Saints won the SB, now its Panthers turn!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> Ink
> 
> We will lift up your friend and continue prayers for your DH



We're lifting too!  Let Tom, Rita, et al, know that the word is spreading and that the prayers are increasing . . .


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi & I traveled to our local airport to pick up our DS, arriving from his final duty station in Hawaii.  With a banner unfurled and two flags waving, we did our best to welcome him home.  The response in the airport was heartfelt.  Many approached him and thanked him for his service.  

How different it was from an earlier time when I welcomed my brother home from Viet Nam.  Lets all work to be sure the old welcomes never return!

DS has now completed his active duty in the US Army as a combat engineer, and we are certainly glad to see him back in civilian life.  After a few weeks with us, he and DDL are off to their new life in Virginia.

We pray for his buddies he left behind and soon to be deploying to Afghanistan; that they may support each other in these new trials and return home whole; and pray that they carry the armor of God into their future.


----------



## stopher1

Hey Groupies... it's been a while since I've been on here.  I have had absolutely NO TIME in the past two weeks.  I just wanted to pop in quickly and say hi...   Nearly every day for the past 2 weeks I have been busy, busy, busy all day long - not getting to bed til 1 or 2am, and up again at 7 to start all over again.  It's been crazy. 

With my wife being gone for 10 days to spend time with her dad... and my grandmother dying... and getting ready to storm the beaches of Normandy (not quite, but it sure feels like it as our Scout Troop prepares to move out Sunday morning for a week in Summer Camp) - I have been absolutely swamped with stuff and my available time for this kind of fun has been less than nil.  But I will be back around when we return from the woods and a fun-filled week in camp.  I see we'll be into version 11 even before I leave on Sunday!  

As you may or may not recall I am the Summer Camp Director for our Troop.  We are the oldest Troop in the state, the 2nd largest Troop in the state (142 active boys and 98 active adult leaders), and the largest Troop contingent in camp during any of the 9 weeks they operate.  My numbers for camp this year are up 18% on the Scout side and 39% on the Adult side... this year I'm taking 91 Scouts and 39 Adults to Summer Camp.  Planning, coordinating and directing is a massive undertaking... I might as well be adding an attraction or two to Fantasyland!  My leader staff that help me out as I direct this fun has grown this year as well, up 16%. What a great group I have to work with. 

I did get my ticket the other day for my trip west for my grandmother's memorial service.  It will be in mid-July.  She was laid to rest this past Saturday with no fanfare at all, just a quiet burial.  But family from all around the country are planning to be there - so that will be nice to see aunts & uncles, cousins, my brother, my dad... my mom has decided not to attend, since she just feels way too strange around my dad... they've been divorced and both remarried to others for the past 15-16 years... so despite the 25 years she spent as my grandma's DIL, and the 4+ years before that that she spent over at my grandma's house (my dad's sister and my mom were best friends in high school... ) she feels kind of out of place.  Both my brother and I, along with a couple of our aunts and my uncle all told her she should come and celebrate with us... but she's holding firm.  Oh well.  

My sweet wife returned home from California very late Wednesday night (really Thursday morning) and then I was off yesterday to a customer meeting in central Ohio, but back home again before the kids went to bed.  

Oh and my personal email was hacked on Sunday night... claiming I was in London, mugged, stranded... blah blah blah... same scam I've seen so many times before.  Idiot hackers... so add that fun to my list of "no time" too.  Oh well... "life's a beach" as my aunt says... you just have to roll with the tide sometimes. 

Anyway - enough - I have a ton of work to get done today before I head out for a week of not-so-relaxing-but-sure-to-be-a-blast-regardless vacation days in the woods.  This is my hands-down favorite Scouting activity all-year.  I can't wait.  I'm almost as giddy as when I'm close to heading to Disneyland or Walt Disney World...  

Have a great day guys, and have fun closing out this thread.  See ya in a little over a week.


----------



## eliza61

stopher1 said:


> My sweet wife returned home from California very late Wednesday night (really Thursday morning) and then I was off yesterday to a customer meeting in central Ohio, but back home again before the kids went to bed.
> 
> *Oh and my personal email was hacked on Sunday night... claiming I was in London, mugged, stranded... blah blah blah... same scam I've seen so many times before.  *Idiot hackers... so add that fun to my list of "no time" too.  Oh well... "life's a beach" as my aunt says... you just have to roll with the tide sometimes.
> 
> Have a great day guys, and have fun closing out this thread.  See ya in a little over a week.



Hey Chris, I got that email too.  Didn't know it was you!!  I think I posted a funny post on the cb about it last week.


have fun on your scouting trip (and thanks for the work  you do with the scouts, my sons didn't get into it when they join but I was a girl scout for 16 years and loved it).  You've had a hetic few weeks/months lately so don't forget to  recharge the spirit.

Why are we getting a new version?  We're only on post ~500.


----------



## Dizny Dad

stopher1 said:


> . . . . . . . . As you may or may not recall I am the Summer Camp Director for our Troop.  We are the oldest Troop in the state, the 2nd largest Troop in the state (142 active boys and 98 active adult leaders), and the largest Troop contingent in camp during any of the 9 weeks they operate.  My numbers for camp this year are up 18% on the Scout side and 39% on the Adult side... this year *I'm taking 91 Scouts and 39 Adults to Summer Camp*.  . . . . .



  May the FORCE be with you . .


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> May the FORCE be with you . .



Yes, Stopher, you will need that force!



Dizny Dad said:


> DiznyDi & I traveled to our local airport to pick up our DS, arriving from his final duty station in Hawaii.  With a banner unfurled and two flags waving, we did our best to welcome him home.  The response in the airport was heartfelt.  Many approached him and thanked him for his service.
> 
> How different it was from an earlier time when I welcomed my brother home from Viet Nam.  *Lets all work to be sure the old welcomes never return!*
> 
> DS has now completed his active duty in the US Army as a combat engineer, and we are certainly glad to see him back in civilian life.  After a few weeks with us, he and DDL are off to their new life in Virginia.
> 
> We pray for his buddies he left behind and soon to be deploying to Afghanistan; that they may support each other in these new trials and return home whole; and pray that they carry the armor of God into their future.



Amen DDad.  I will also pray for these brave soldiers.

And I am also glad that today the soldiers return to a welcome home that they deserve and that the things that happend after Viet Nam never happen again.

I am so glad your son is home!  Please add me to the list of those thanking him for his service.

How is Katie doing?


----------



## horselover

Happy Father's Day to all the groupie dads!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Fathers Day to all the great Dads here!!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Father's Day* to all Dads as well as teachers, scout leaders and others who mentor children.


----------



## Corinne

Good morning groupies, and* Happy Father's Day *to all of our dad's here!!

My DH and boys are still on  as our beloved Boston Bruins won the cup earlier this week!!


----------



## I Book He Pays

*To all the Groupie Dad's...*
*Wishing you a *
*Happy Father's Day!*​


----------



## blossomz

Happy Fathers Day to all of you groupie Dads!  Hope it is a great day!

Disney Lovin Iowan/Pennsylvanian....where have you moved in PA?  Anywhere near south Central PA?  

Any news about Stan?

Well...only 6 more sleeps and away we go!!!


----------



## Muushka

*I've said it before and I will say it again:

The men on this thread, the Groupie Guys, are the best example of fathers and husbands you will ever see.  I have met many of you Dads/husbands in person and some not yet (like Granny for example) and what I read here on the boards matched what I saw in person.  Therefore, to me. 

Groupie Dads are the best!!

Happy Father's Day Groupie Dads!!​*


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> Disney Lovin Iowan/Pennsylvanian....where have you moved in PA?  Anywhere near south Central PA?



We aren't too far from you.  We are in the Reading area.  We can't wait to go see some Phillies and Flyers games!!!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Corinne said:


> My DH and boys are still on  as our beloved Boston Bruins won the cup earlier this week!!



Glad for former Flyer Mark Recchi.


----------



## jimmytammy

Great news!!
Stan is leukemia free!!!!!!!!
Bone marrow biopsy test came back negative.  He was on neuprogen(sp?) for 5 days to help his body produce the good stuff as Carolyn stated.  His white blood cell count is up.  He had a bit of setback yesterday as he fell and hit his face, but he is in good spirits all the same.  Good chance he will go home this week.

Thanks to all here with concerns and prayers for him.  He knows your prayers have been heard.  My prayer for him is for his next big step to be home with positive results abounding.


----------



## blossomz

Wow!  That Stan report is the best news!  That is really wonderful!  Thanks for the update!


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Great news!!
> Stan is leukemia free!!!!!!!!



What WONDERFUL news!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Great news!!
> Stan is leukemia free!!!!!!!!
> Bone marrow biopsy test came back negative.  He was on neuprogen(sp?) for 5 days to help his body produce the good stuff as Carolyn stated.  His white blood cell count is up.  He had a bit of setback yesterday as he fell and hit his face, but he is in good spirits all the same.  Good chance he will go home this week.
> 
> Thanks to all here with concerns and prayers for him.  He knows your prayers have been heard.  My prayer for him is for his next big step to be home with positive results abounding.



Fantastic news!!!!


----------



## Muushka

Yay for Ranger Stan's health!!

Thank you for the update Jimmy


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Great news!!
> Stan is leukemia free!!!!!!!!



So glad to hear that!  Thanks for keeping us up to date!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Jimmy -* thanks for the great news concerning Stan & Carolyn.  Prayer Changes Things! 

*Muush -* DD is doing very well.  She is back to singing solos in church!  One would never know of her recent health issues.  She had everyone over in PA for Fathers Day yesterday.  The deerburgers were interesting.

I found DiznyDi at Firestone CC Saturday enjoying the fine atmosphere, dining, and dancing.  One of our dear friend's sons married a lovely young lady.  The wedding was complete in every way, with 16 attendants and an old guy as one of the readers.  And the reception was over the top.  I was happy that I didn't have to use the service entrance.


----------



## wildernessDad

Glad to read about Stan!


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> Great news!!
> Stan is leukemia free!!!!!!!!
> Bone marrow biopsy test came back negative.  He was on neuprogen(sp?) for 5 days to help his body produce the good stuff as Carolyn stated.  His white blood cell count is up.  He had a bit of setback yesterday as he fell and hit his face, but he is in good spirits all the same.  Good chance he will go home this week.
> 
> Thanks to all here with concerns and prayers for him.  He knows your prayers have been heard.  My prayer for him is for his next big step to be home with positive results abounding.



Great!


----------



## eliza61

Here's the case your Honors.

Rizzo the Rat (now 17) has gotten his first full time job and just like the daffy duck, this kids eyes are glazed over and he has vision of spending sprees.  

We've told him that 50% of his check has to go into savings. period.   Now the problem I guess I'm having is what he wants to buy.  He wants a new iphone.  

He has a brand new phone that he got for his birthday less than 6 months ago.  He wants it because of all the bells and whistles.

*Rizzo the rat* for the defense:
Your honor, I've satisfied my parents request to save 1/2 my earnings.  I think I should be able to save and spend the remainder on my wish list.

*Eliza the momlady* for the prosecution:

Your Honor, we are very proud of Rizzo saving for a rainy day but we'd also like for him to learn about the concept of "not wasting" money.  He has a brand new, latest version of the droid phone.  4G etc, etc.
Also, we'd like to point out that he is a h.s student.  He will not get full benefit of all those "bells and whistles".  He can't use the phone during school hours, he's on the football team so starting in August, he's at practice every day.   a new phone is simply wasting money.


Ok, what's the verdict?


----------



## Muushka

Ha!  Can you guess which one this judge would go with!!

PS Can I have his old Droid????


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...thank you so much for passing along the great news about Ranger Stan.  We'll continue to keep him in our prayers for ongoing good health.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Here's the case your Honors.
> 
> Rizzo the Rat (now 17) has gotten his first full time job and just like the daffy duck, this kids eyes are glazed over and he has vision of spending sprees.
> 
> We've told him that 50% of his check has to go into savings. period.   Now the problem I guess I'm having is what he wants to buy.  He wants a new iphone.
> 
> He has a brand new phone that he got for his birthday less than 6 months ago.  He wants it because of all the bells and whistles.
> 
> *Rizzo the rat* for the defense:
> Your honor, I've satisfied my parents request to save 1/2 my earnings.  I think I should be able to save and spend the remainder on my wish list.
> 
> *Eliza the momlady* for the prosecution:
> 
> Your Honor, we are very proud of Rizzo saving for a rainy day but we'd also like for him to learn about the concept of "not wasting" money.  He has a brand new, latest version of the droid phone.  4G etc, etc.
> Also, we'd like to point out that he is a h.s student.  He will not get full benefit of all those "bells and whistles".  He can't use the phone during school hours, he's on the football team so starting in August, he's at practice every day.   a new phone is simply wasting money.
> 
> 
> Ok, what's the verdict?



Oh boy....at the risk of offending the lovely and talented prosecutor, I think I have to go with the defense.

Yes, your points are all valid.  Yes, the purchase of a new iPhone is extravagant with his new droid phone in his pocket and limited time to use his new toy.  And yes, he will find that 6 months after buying the latest technology it too will be outmoded.

But since he has lived up to your requirements (savings) regarding his new job, I think that he is at a point where he should decide what to do with his money.  If it's learning a lesson about wasting money that you want for him, then stopping him may not teach that lesson.  Some things just have to be learned through experience.

Now if there are other expenses that you are expecting him to cover (auto insurance, gas, etc) that this will keep him from covering then that's another story.  But if this is truly "discretionary" income, I think if it were one of my kids I'd let them make the purchase.

There's another lesson at play here too...finding and holding a job can lead to some financial goals in life.  Right now it's an iPhone.  In the future it could be a new car, a house or any number of goals.  But it circles back to getting a good job and excelling at it.

Sorry this is so long.  I really don't give advice on how anyone should raise their children (or young adults at this point).  But since you asked, this is my first impression response.

There may also be a compromise solution that I'm not thinking of.  I'm sure that whatever you decide will work out fine.


----------



## horselover

eliza61 said:


> Here's the case your Honors.
> 
> Rizzo the Rat (now 17) has gotten his first full time job and just like the daffy duck, this kids eyes are glazed over and he has vision of spending sprees.



_I'm a greedy little mizer!_         Hasan chop!     One of my all time favorite Bugs Bunny episodes, but I digress.



Granny said:


> Oh boy....at the risk of offending the lovely and talented prosecutor, I think I have to go with the defense.
> 
> Yes, your points are all valid.  Yes, the purchase of a new iPhone is extravagant with his new droid phone in his pocket and limited time to use his new toy.  And yes, he will find that 6 months after buying the latest technology it too will be outmoded.
> 
> But since he has lived up to your requirements (savings) regarding his new job, I think that he is at a point where he should decide what to do with his money.  If it's learning a lesson about wasting money that you want for him, then stopping him may not teach that lesson.  Some things just have to be learned through experience.
> 
> Now if there are other expenses that you are expecting him to cover (auto insurance, gas, etc) that this will keep him from covering then that's another story.  But if this is truly "discretionary" income, I think if it were one of my kids I'd let them make the purchase.
> 
> There's another lesson at play here too...finding and holding a job can lead to some financial goals in life.  Right now it's an iPhone.  In the future it could be a new car, a house or any number of goals.  But it circles back to getting a good job and excelling at it.
> 
> Sorry this is so long.  I really don't give advice on how anyone should raise their children (or young adults at this point).  But since you asked, this is my first impression response.
> 
> There may also be a compromise solution that I'm not thinking of.  I'm sure that whatever you decide will work out fine.



I'm going to have to agree with Granny here with the caveat that Rizzo will also be paying the monthly bill that comes along with that shiny new iPhone.  I understand what you're saying about teaching the value of saving money, but he might learn that lesson a different way if he gets the iPhone.  Lets say he spends the extra money on the new phone & a month or whenever down the line he realizes he needs something else (new car, new clothes, dates, whatever).  But, now he doesn't have the money for it because he's spent it on the new iPhone.   Hmmmmm, maybe mom was right after all & she's not going to bail me out.  Lesson learned.  JMHO.  You obviously know Rizzo best.


----------



## franandaj

I'm also going to side with the defense. He's old enough that he has to start learning from his mistakes and not by his parent's guidance. Living with someone who was not allowed to make decisions in life until very late has shown me how important it is to learn from our mistakes at a young age. I agree that he should have to pay the monthly bill, especially if that is a change from the case if he keeps the droid, there will be an additional consequence to ponder.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

So I asked my 18 year old newly graduated daughter what she thinks on the phone issue.  She said she thinks Granny has a very good point and she agrees with him.  
When he goes back to school and has to cut back on his hours will he still be able to afford the monthly expenses for the phone?


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Oh boy....at the risk of offending the lovely and talented prosecutor, I think I have to go with the defense.



  Never, that's why I need you guys, to talk me down off of my ledge.  I'm a firm believer that some times raising kids can be a team sport and God knows every now and then I need a relief pitcher to come in.  Look at it this way, you're actually saving me money in therapy bills.



horselover said:


> _I'm a greedy little mizer!_  *Hasan chop!*     One of my all time favorite Bugs Bunny episodes, but I digress.
> .



Wasn't that a hoot.

Thanks guys!!


Gotta give it to my Rizzo, he definitely does have a plan.  He's calculated how much he'll have to cough up for the data plan for the next 6 months and what he'll need to fork over each month.   

I think this is one of the classic cases where you want your children to be "independant" as long as they do what you say!!  


So Rizzo will be able to get his new toy with the understanding he's responsible for the increase in cell phone plan and that he has to determine if this will eat into his disney spending money.

***sighs****  this worked so much better when I could say "No, because I said so"


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Wonderful news about Stan!!  

Regarding the iphone I also must go with the defense but agree that any additional continuing fees should also be paid by the defendant.  It may be a good lesson about paying for something with little or no gain or it may provide satisfaction of an enjoyable product that he worked to earn.  If it is a mistake though, the defense gets no assitance in fixing it - he must also learn how to handle it himself.


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> *Jimmy -* thanks for the great news concerning Stan & Carolyn.  Prayer Changes Things!
> *
> Muush - DD is doing very well.  She is back to singing solos in church!  One would never know of her recent health issues.  *She had everyone over in PA for Fathers Day yesterday.  The deerburgers were interesting.
> 
> I found DiznyDi at Firestone CC Saturday enjoying the fine atmosphere, dining, and dancing.  One of our dear friend's sons married a lovely young lady.  The wedding was complete in every way, with 16 attendants and an old guy as one of the readers.  And the reception was over the top.  I was happy that I didn't have to use the service entrance.



Excellent news DDad!  Solos in church, gotta be healthy to be able to do that!


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> Never, that's why I need you guys, to talk me down off of my ledge. I'm a firm believer that some times raising kids can be a team sport and God knows every now and then I need a relief pitcher to come in.
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't that a hoot.
> 
> Thanks guys!!
> 
> 
> Gotta give it to my Rizzo, he definitely does have a plan. He's calculated how much he'll have to cough up for the data plan for the next 6 months and what he'll need to fork over each month.
> 
> I think this is one of the classic cases where you want your children to be "independant" as long as they do what you say!!
> 
> 
> So Rizzo will be able to get his new toy with the understanding he's responsible for the increase in cell phone plan and that he has to determine if this will eat into his disney spending money.
> 
> ***sighs**** this worked so much better when I could say "No, because I said so"


Sounds like great parenting to me.    Tough as it is, sometimes we do have to let them fly if only to watch them crash and burn (sorry for that metaphor, but I'm ex-Air Force).  Sometimes, those lessons are the ones learned best.


----------



## Corinne

eliza61 said:


> Gotta give it to my Rizzo, he definitely does have a plan.  He's calculated how much he'll have to cough up for the data plan for the next 6 months and what he'll need to fork over each month.
> 
> I think this is one of the classic cases where you want your children to be "independant" as long as they do what you say!!
> 
> 
> So Rizzo will be able to get his new toy with the understanding he's responsible for the increase in cell phone plan and that he has to determine if this will eat into his disney spending money.
> 
> ***sighs****  this worked so much better when I could say "No, because I said so"



Eliza, you are doing a good job of raising a responsible and independent young man! But you are correct, it was "easier" when we could say, "no because I said so"!!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

Hope all the dad's had a great Father's Day yesterday.

I had to take DH to the ER this morning and we were there for 4.5 hours. Found out that he has a rib fracture. He went over to visit a friend yesterday prior to going into work and was playing with his friend's son. They both fell and DH landed on his right side. He had major issues this morning breathing, was in pain, shaking, etc. and we were heading to the hospital before 6am. It's been a long day.

*Inkmahm* ~ Prayers for your friends and glad DH is feeling better.

*Disny Dad* ~ Please welcome your son home and thank him for his service. Prayers will be said for his buddies and everyone in the service as well. Enjoy your time with him.

*stopher1* ~ Have fun on your scouting trip.

*blossomz* ~ Have a fantastic vacation!

*jimmytammy* ~ Great news on Stan. Thank you for the update and please continue to keep us posted.

Gotta run.. mom on the phone...have a great evening everyone!


----------



## franandaj

I Book He Pays said:


> I had to take DH to the ER this morning and we were there for 4.5 hours. Found out that he has a rib fracture. He went over to visit a friend yesterday prior to going into work and was playing with his friend's son. They both fell and DH landed on his right side. He had major issues this morning breathing, was in pain, shaking, etc. and we were heading to the hospital before 6am. It's been a long day.



I hope that your DH feels better soon.


----------



## Havana

Has anybody stayed at VWL Christmas week?  I was very fortunate to get a reservation there at the 7 month mark. I think it will be wonderful!  My DH said it is my decision, but  I think he really wants to stay at BLT. 
With a bunch of VWL lovers here, can you help me confirm my choice of VWL?


----------



## Corinne

Hi Havana!

I am sure you are going to get many posts (and photos!!) from all the groupies! I have never stayed during Christmas week, but I have stayed a few weeks before Christmas, and it is THE BEST! There is a reason it is pretty difficult to score a room there during that time!  Enjoy!


----------



## horselover

Eliza - you are a very good mom!           I'm also very glad I can still be in the "because I said so!" club for a couple more years!     



Havana said:


> Has anybody stayed at VWL Christmas week?  I was very fortunate to get a reservation there at the 7 month mark. I think it will be wonderful!  My DH said it is my decision, but  I think he really wants to stay at BLT.
> With a bunch of VWL lovers here, can you help me confirm my choice of VWL?



I've not been over Christmas yet, but I will be this year.             Despite the huge crowds I have no doubt we will both have  a wonderful time!     

Ok, groupies it's my turn to ask for good wishes, thoughts, or prayers, whatever works for you. My FIL is not doing well (he's 88). When MIL broke her hip a couple of months ago I think it was really too much for him. They've been married 57 years & for most of those years MIL has taken care of him. He's pretty helpless on his own. Well when she was in the hospital for weeks it was very, very hard on him. He's been rapidly deteriorating since then. He's been to the doctor & had blood work done & they didn't find anything specific, but he's lost a lot of weight. His mind seems to be rapidly unraveling. He's beginning to lose control of bodily functions & according to MIL he's sleeping about 18+ hours/day. MIL is still recovering from her hip replacement & still can't drive so she's basically stuck in the house dealing with FIL as she's still trying to recover herself. She's deeply concerned that he's nearing the end, but no way to know for sure. They live on Long Island so there's really no way for us to help them with the day to day. DH is going down there this weekend. I would appreciate any prayers or good thoughts you could send our way for FIL & MIL during this difficult time. Thank you friends!


----------



## jimmytammy

Julie
Prayers are heading heavenward from us, we consider it an honor to be asked


----------



## eliza61

I Book He Pays said:


> Hi Groupies:
> 
> Hope all the dad's had a great Father's Day yesterday.
> 
> I had to take DH to the ER this morning and we were there for 4.5 hours. Found out that he has a rib fracture. He went over to visit a friend yesterday prior to going into work and was playing with his friend's son. They both fell and DH landed on his right side. He had major issues this morning breathing, was in pain, shaking, etc. and we were heading to the hospital before 6am. It's been a long day.
> 
> *Inkmahm* ~ Prayers for your friends and glad DH is feeling better.
> 
> 
> *Disny Dad* ~ Please welcome your son home and thank him for his service. Prayers will be said for his buddies and everyone in the service as well. Enjoy your time with him.
> 
> *stopher1* ~ Have fun on your scouting trip.
> 
> *blossomz* ~ Have a fantastic vacation!
> 
> *jimmytammy* ~ Great news on Stan. Thank you for the update and please continue to keep us posted.
> 
> Gotta run.. mom on the phone...have a great evening everyone!



Ouch!!  give your dh our love pays, and praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Granny

Havana said:


> Has anybody stayed at VWL Christmas week?  I was very fortunate to get a reservation there at the 7 month mark. I think it will be wonderful!  My DH said it is my decision, but  I think he really wants to stay at BLT.
> With a bunch of VWL lovers here, can you help me confirm my choice of VWL?



This same question came up on this thread last week.  Look at post #460 on page 31 of this thread to see the question as well as a few answers from folks here.

Obviously we are all biased towards VWL for the holiday season.  I think it is more telling that polls among ALL DVC owners on these boards consistently rate WL/VWL as the best holiday atmosphere and decorations of all the DVC resorts.  

Trust us, if you were able to snag a VWL Christmas reservation then hang on to it and enjoy it completely!


----------



## jimmytammy

I Book

Sorry I missed your post on your DH
Lifting you folks heavenward


----------



## Muushka

Havana said:


> Has anybody stayed at VWL Christmas week?  I was very fortunate to get a reservation there at the 7 month mark. I think it will be wonderful!  My DH said it is my decision, but  I think he really wants to stay at BLT.
> With a bunch of VWL lovers here, can you help me confirm my choice of VWL?


*
Hmmmm.  Let me think.  VWL or BLT for Christmas??

VWL!!!!​*
*Feel better now??* 



horselover said:


> Eliza - you are a very good mom!           I'm also very glad I can still be in the "because I said so!" club for a couple more years!
> 
> 
> 
> I've not been over Christmas yet, but I will be this year.             Despite the huge crowds I have no doubt we will both have  a wonderful time!
> 
> Ok, groupies it's my turn to ask for good wishes, thoughts, or prayers, whatever works for you. My FIL is not doing well (he's 88). When MIL broke her hip a couple of months ago I think it was really too much for him. They've been married 57 years & for most of those years MIL has taken care of him. He's pretty helpless on his own. Well when she was in the hospital for weeks it was very, very hard on him. He's been rapidly deteriorating since then. He's been to the doctor & had blood work done & they didn't find anything specific, but he's lost a lot of weight. His mind seems to be rapidly unraveling. He's beginning to lose control of bodily functions & according to MIL he's sleeping about 18+ hours/day. MIL is still recovering from her hip replacement & still can't drive so she's basically stuck in the house dealing with FIL as she's still trying to recover herself. She's deeply concerned that he's nearing the end, but no way to know for sure. They live on Long Island so there's really no way for us to help them with the day to day. DH is going down there this weekend. I would appreciate any prayers or good thoughts you could send our way for FIL & MIL during this difficult time. Thank you friends!



Oh my Julie.  That is a difficult situation.  Prayers for your FIL and MIL.
*
I Book*, your poor husband.  I hope he heals quickly.


----------



## wildernessDad

Please excuse my random babble, but I think you will understand.

I am currently sitting here at work, feeling good about my accomplishments so far.

I reflect on what I have with DVC and especially VWL.  It's more than a second home to me.  It's more.  It's hard to explain, but I know you're there with me, not literally, but in spirit.


----------



## wildernessDad

Havana said:


> Has anybody stayed at VWL Christmas week?  I was very fortunate to get a reservation there at the 7 month mark. I think it will be wonderful!  My DH said it is my decision, but  I think he really wants to stay at BLT.
> With a bunch of VWL lovers here, can you help me confirm my choice of VWL?




Oh, definitely VWL, and you were VERY fortunate to snag it for that time at the 7-month mark.  Definitely VWL.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Please excuse my random babble, but I think you will understand.
> 
> I am currently sitting here at work, feeling good about my accomplishments so far.
> 
> I reflect on what I have with DVC and especially VWL.  It's more than a second home to me.  It's more.  It's hard to explain, but I know you're there with me, not literally, but in spirit.



Right there with you WD!


----------



## Granny

Inkmahm, IBook, and HL...lots of prayers heading up for everyone.  

WD...yes, we are definitely with you in spirit.  WL/VWL is a special spot on this earth.  We include it among the many blessings we have in this life.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> Ok, groupies it's my turn to ask for good wishes, thoughts, or prayers, whatever works for you. My FIL is not doing well (he's 88). When MIL broke her hip a couple of months ago I think it was really too much for him. They've been married 57 years & for most of those years MIL has taken care of him. He's pretty helpless on his own. Well when she was in the hospital for weeks it was very, very hard on him. He's been rapidly deteriorating since then. He's been to the doctor & had blood work done & they didn't find anything specific, but he's lost a lot of weight. His mind seems to be rapidly unraveling. He's beginning to lose control of bodily functions & according to MIL he's sleeping about 18+ hours/day. MIL is still recovering from her hip replacement & still can't drive so she's basically stuck in the house dealing with FIL as she's still trying to recover herself. She's deeply concerned that he's nearing the end, but no way to know for sure. They live on Long Island so there's really no way for us to help them with the day to day. DH is going down there this weekend. I would appreciate any prayers or good thoughts you could send our way for FIL & MIL during this difficult time. Thank you friends!



I will be praying for him and I hope things will turn out okay.

I Book, I hope your husband feels better quickly.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

Thank you all very much for your concern, prayers and get well wishes for DH. Your the best! DH is working from home today and is uncomfortable. Poor guy doesn't get a break. I'm thinking of wrapping him up in bubble wrap to protect him! 

*horselover* ~ Prayers for your MIL/FIL. I'm very sorry that both of them are having so many health issues at the same time. Please keep us posted on how they are doing.

*Havana* ~ I visited both resorts in May and if I had to choose a resort during the holiday season, I would select VWL in a second. Good luck with your planning!

Have a great afternoon everyone and thanks again for caring about DH!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Trish - hope your DH starts feeling better quickly!

Julie - thoughts and prayers heading your way.  That's difficult to have both MIL and FIL not doing well and being away from the family.  I hope your DH's trip goes well.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Havana said:


> Has anybody stayed at VWL Christmas week?  I was very fortunate to get a reservation there at the 7 month mark. I think it will be wonderful!  My DH said it is my decision, but  I think he really wants to stay at BLT.
> With a bunch of VWL lovers here, can you help me confirm my choice of VWL?



We've been at both during the Christmas season (although not on Christmas itself) and while BLT does things nicely VWL really gives you the Christmas atmosphere.  Excellent choice!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Horselover: Prayers heavenward for your MIL and FIL as they go through this difficult period in their lives. Having aging parents ourselves, we can appreciate the stress and concern this presents to your family too.  May God's peace rest upon your heart.  Big hugs coming your way!
Di

(I'm on DDads iPad)


----------



## Corinne

*Trish*~Hope your dh is feeling better soon!

*Julie*~so sorry to hear about your FIL, it is so hard to see our folks get older and to struggle. Sending thoughts and prayers to you, your dh and his parents.


----------



## franandaj

Horselover - So sorry to hear about your situation. We finished about five years of that kind of parental distress. It's so hard for them to ask for/accept help after so many years of independence.


----------



## jimmytammy

Though we have never been to VWL actual Christmas week, we have spent lots of trips early Dec. there and I have to say, it is very festive.  It feels like a natural place that time of year.  And I agree with others, snagging a VWL Christmas week stay at the smallest DVC resort is amazing.  Hang on with all your might!!


----------



## eliza61

horselover said:


> I've not been over Christmas yet, but I will be this year.             Despite the huge crowds I have no doubt we will both have  a wonderful time!
> 
> Ok, groupies it's my turn to ask for good wishes, thoughts, or prayers, whatever works for you. My FIL is not doing well (he's 88). When MIL broke her hip a couple of months ago I think it was really too much for him. They've been married 57 years & for most of those years MIL has taken care of him. He's pretty helpless on his own. Well when she was in the hospital for weeks it was very, very hard on him. He's been rapidly deteriorating since then. He's been to the doctor & had blood work done & they didn't find anything specific, but he's lost a lot of weight. His mind seems to be rapidly unraveling. He's beginning to lose control of bodily functions & according to MIL he's sleeping about 18+ hours/day. MIL is still recovering from her hip replacement & still can't drive so she's basically stuck in the house dealing with FIL as she's still trying to recover herself. She's deeply concerned that he's nearing the end, but no way to know for sure. They live on Long Island so there's really no way for us to help them with the day to day. DH is going down there this weekend. I would appreciate any prayers or good thoughts you could send our way for FIL & MIL during this difficult time. Thank you friends!



Julie,  I don't know how I missed this yesterday.  Absolutely no need to ask, winging my prayers up.  Give your dh my well wishes and keep us posted.


----------



## horselover

Thank you groupies!  You are all awesome.       

On a happier note I'm officially on summer vacation!!!!


----------



## Nicoal13

Trish and horselover, prayers for your respective families. 

I'm way behind here. DH is getting ready to leave for a long weekend of fishing and shenanigans with his friends. My Grandma is coming down to visit for a couple days while he is gone. DS is getting over an ear infection, felt so bad for him, he was miserable last Friday before we got to the doctor. Unusual for him to get an ear infection. Looking forward to spending time with my Grandma. We're planning on taking DS to a movie, probably going out to eat a couple times and playing a lot of Scrabble.


----------



## Muushka

Nicoal13 said:


> Trish and horselover, prayers for your respective families.
> 
> I'm way behind here. DH is getting ready to leave for a long weekend of fishing and shenanigans with his friends. My Grandma is coming down to visit for a couple days while he is gone. DS is getting over an ear infection, felt so bad for him, he was miserable last Friday before we got to the doctor. Unusual for him to get an ear infection. Looking forward to spending time with my Grandma. We're planning on taking DS to a movie, probably going out to eat a couple times and playing a lot of Scrabble.



Your poor son.  When I was around 30 I got an ear infection.  I could not believe the pain.  I hope he feels better soon.





> ong weekend of fishing and *shenanigans *with his friends




*Trish (I Book)*, how is your husband today?


----------



## Muushka

Oh!  I'm pretty excited.  Our cruise on Freedom of the Seas in October leaves on the same day as the Disney Dream!!  
 Pictures!!!  We can't wait to see her from our ship, it is an interesting perspective.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muushka said:


> Oh!  I'm pretty excited.  Our cruise on Freedom of the Seas in October leaves on the same day as the Disney Dream!! . . . . . .



Hey, is that the cruise you promised to take the rest of us on? 

Just checking . . .


----------



## wildernessDad

We're going to be staying in a Jambo House Grand Villa next May!  I'm very excited about this.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies!

Thanks again for caring about DH! You guys are the best!

*Muuska* ~ Hubby is working from home, still very sore, barely slept last night and is having fevers off/on. We see the doctor tomorrow for a follow-up. I'm keeping an eye on him! You have to take pictures of Disney Magic for us when you are on the cruise. If you aren't up for it... I'll volunteer to go and take pictures... no problem there. I'll meet you at the port! Haven't been on Freedom yet and would like to try it! Please!!!!!

*Nicoal13* ~ Ear infections are horrible... your poor son. I hope he's feeling better by now. Have a great visit with your grandma.

*Dizny Dad* ~ I like your idea!!! Groupie gathering on a cruise.. I'm all for it!

*wildnernessDad* ~ Oh that is awesome! I would be sitting on the balcony in my zebra chair, watching the animals all day (especially the zebras) and taking lots of pictures. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> We're going to be staying in a Jambo House Grand Villa next May!  I'm very excited about this.



WooHoo!  Groupies are invited to go to the Jambo House Grand Villa next May! 



I Book He Pays said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> Thanks again for caring about DH! You guys are the best!
> 
> *Muuska* ~ Hubby is working from home, still very sore, barely slept last night and is having fevers off/on. We see the doctor tomorrow for a follow-up. I'm keeping an eye on him! You have to take pictures of Disney Magic for us when you are on the cruise. If you aren't up for it... I'll volunteer to go and take pictures... no problem there. I'll meet you at the port! Haven't been on Freedom yet and would like to try it! Please!!!!!
> 
> *Nicoal13* ~ Ear infections are horrible... your poor son. I hope he's feeling better by now. Have a great visit with your grandma.
> 
> *Dizny Dad* ~ I like your idea!!! Groupie gathering on a cruise.. I'm all for it!
> 
> *wildnernessDad* ~ Oh that is awesome! I would be sitting on the balcony in my zebra chair, watching the animals all day (especially the zebras) and taking lots of pictures.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Fever?  That's strange.  Sounds like a doc call.  Hope all will be OK.


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> WooHoo!  Groupies are invited to go to the Jambo House Grand Villa next May!



We'll be there from May 12 - May 18.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> We're going to be staying in a Jambo House Grand Villa next May!  I'm very excited about this.



Awesome WD!!! We loved the GV this past May.


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Awesome WD!!! We loved the GV this past May.



Do tell!  I don't think that the others would mind.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Do tell!  I don't think that the others would mind.



Yes!  We want to hear all the details, please!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> Do tell!  I don't think that the others would mind.





Muushka said:


> Yes!  We want to hear all the details, please!



Ok!    I've uploaded a few pictures so here we go......

Basically one word sums it up.  WOW!!!  

I could happily live in that space for a long, long time.

Due to various circumstances and changes from the initial planning we were quite a small group for a GV (5) but by the time things ended up at that number I already was planning for the GV so that's what I stuck with.  I'd allocated the points out so what else was I to do?!    I actually didn't switch to it until 3.5 months out and it was available, so again, what else was I to do?!  

We were in GV 5284 which was the one closest to the lobby on the Sunset Savannah.  I had requested either it or the GV that was closest to the pool so my requests were met.  In all actuality I didn't really know what we might want so I decided to just try for closest to the lobby.  

These were the doors we walked thru to enter the GV.  They were heavy.  






To the right was a hall to the laundry room and one of the bathrooms:











Here is a panorama shot that shows the game room, living room and dining room/kitchen as well as the entry way:






Another panorama showing the dining area and kitchen:






Living Room:






Dining Area:






Kitchen (which is bigger than my kitchen at home):






And now I must show the problem we had with the GV.

Bathroom #1 (across the hall from Bedroom 1):






Bathroom #2 (connected to area with Bedroom 2):











Bathroom #3 (located off the entry way):











And the Master Bathroom #4:
















As you may have realized by now - we had 5 people and only 4 bathrooms.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Next, the guest wing:






Bedroom #1:






Second entry:






Bedroom #2:






Closet:






And you already saw the bathrooms in the previous post.

Now on the opposite side of the "home" - the master bedroom:











And did you notice the walk in closet?  It was double the size you can see.  I only wish I had it at home....






And the pool table just outside the master:






Finally, the outside zones.

From the middle deck towards the guest wing deck.  Each bedroom had a slider to the deck.






And from the middle deck towards the master bedroom.  The master and the pool table room had entry to that deck:






And the view towards Kidani:






We all spent a lot of time outside on the decks doing this:











And looking at these:


























If you had the GV filled to occupancy every person could still find a room or deck to hang out alone.  As it was we sometimes had to hunt for people!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A few more pictures from the decks:

Towards Kidani:























And the day the posse had to come to the rescue.  I missed the action but apparently the zebra's were chasing two of the antelope until the animal keepers came out in force.  It was already getting warm so I imagine they were concerned about the health of the antelope if they kept having to run.  There was one more truck and a 4 wheel mule that were there also.  Everyone stopped running as soon as they saw them so I don't think it was the first time this happened. 






Catching their breath:











The delinquents:






Safe again:






We learned at AK that the zebras you _*used*_ to see on the Kilimanjaro Safari had caused so many problems picking on other animals that they have been relegated to their own corner of the savannah.  I don't think the word had reached these guys yet!  Lol

And a few more from around Jambo House:































We were very lucky to have such amazing accommodations!  I'm afraid I may have set the bar a bit too high though.  My nephews and niece had not been to WDW since the early 90's.  They now came up with the idea that we ought to have our family reunions there instead of the little town in MN with the park shelter.    I actually agree but I'll have to start saving my points!!

WD - if you have any questions about the GV I'll be happy to try and answer them.  My best advice is to plan a little more time in the room than you might normally because you'll have a hard time leaving it!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*KAT4DISNEY *-


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathy

Those are amazing pics!!

WD

Can we tag along Purty Pleeeze with sugar on it


----------



## Muushka

One word.  Three letters:

*WOW!!!​*
I'm with JT.  Purdy please take us to that Oh-So-Grand-Villa!!


PS too funny about the zebras not playing nice with the other beasts!

Did you hear that *I Book*??


----------



## I Book He Pays

Happy Friday Groupies:

Anyone have plans for the weekend?

*KAT4DISNEY*~ OMG that GV is absolutely stunning, out of this world and awesome!! WOW WOW WOW The pictures are beautiful and I would not want to leave. DH would love having a TV in the master bathroom so he can listen to CNBC while getting done in the morning.  I would be parked in the zebra chair on the balcony taking pictures of the zebras (OK.. and the other animals too!). Thanks so much for sharing. WOW What kind of camera do you have? 

I have a great idea... since we all know where wildernessDad is staying next May why don't we have a Groupie gathering at his GV? Thanks to KAT4DISNEY, there will be plenty of space, no lines for the bathroom (us girls can relate to that issue!) and we'll have an awesome view! Then... after the party (or the following morning) we all go over to the VWL and dive into a skillet for breakfast. What do you think? 

*Muushka* ~ la la la la.. oops I must have missed the comment about the zebras! 

Have a great day everyone and a fantastic weekend!


----------



## horselover

Another WOW!!!  I want to stay in an AKV GV too!!!!!            Do you think that would be ridiculous with only 4 people?       

I'm shocked & disappointed to hear about my beloved zebras behaving so badly.             Although to be honest I have heard that zebras can be pretty mean & nasty, but I still love them (from afar!).


----------



## Muushka

> I have a great idea... since we all know where wildernessDad is staying next May why don't we have a Groupie gathering at his GV? Thanks to KAT4DISNEY, there will be plenty of space, no lines for the bathroom (us girls can relate to that issue!) and we'll have an awesome view! Then... after the party (or the following morning) we all go over to the VWL and dive into a skillet for breakfast. What do you think



Sounds like a plan!  WD?????  Up for company?  Lots of company!


----------



## Granny

Kathy...thanks for sharing your excellent photos with us! 

I don't see us taking a group big enough for a GV, but maybe DW and I will go ahead and book one some time.  We could go days without running into each other in one of those!


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> As you may have realized by now - we had 5 people and only 4 bathrooms.



What you must have had to put up with!  

I've heard that the zebras are the bullys. Only saw it when one "assisted" the groundskeepers by driving off the giraffe who were rallying an attack on some new plantings.

Thank you for the pics Kat. I've never stayed at the GVs. Hopefully the day will come we can book a GV for a number of nights, until then I'll have to dream and live through reports & pics of others


----------



## wildernessDad

Kathy - triple wow!  It's going to be great.  Thank you very much for sharing your excellent photos of the Jambo House GV, the savanna and Jambo House!


----------



## franandaj

WOW!  Kat, those pictures are AH-mazing!  What a great time you must have had there!  I don't even know enough people that I would think deserve to come with us and stay in such a grand place.  You have however made me really excited to switch my May 2012 from SSR to AKV.  Not that I don't love SSR, but I miss the animals outside the balcony!  

But to keep on topic, I am really, Really, REALLY getting excited about my 1st trip back to the lodge as an owner in October!


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> Sounds like a plan!  WD?????  Up for company?  Lots of company!



Hardy, har har.


----------



## cheer4bison

Oh, it has been so long since I've had the chance to post to my favorite DISboards site! (I've missed my VWL Groupies pals). The Moms Panel has been keeping me so busy since the beginning of the year and I'm loving it. (So far I've helped over 800 families plan their WDW and Adventures by Disney vacations).  Now that my school year is over (woo-hoo!) I hope to read back over this thread to see what's new with all my fellow lovers of the Wilderness Lodge.

Just wanted to share that I've been blessed to visit our beloved Lodge three times since last I posted.  The 2011 WDW Moms Panelists stayed at the Yacht Club in December for our training trip, but you can be sure that I took the opportunity to sneak over to the Wilderness Lodge to see her in all her holiday glory.  






My son went with me to check out the Christmas tree at our home away from home.






Then, in March we took our first family cruise on the Disney Dream.    We stayed one night at the Animal Kingdom Lodge before the cruise and spent a few days at the Beach Club Villas after the our adventure on the Dream.  But, again, we found our way over to the Lodge for dinner at Whispering Canyon.  We were fortunate to have my parents join us.






Next, in May, completely out of the blue, my principal asked me to plan a last minute senior trip for a dozen of our students whose plans to travel to New Orleans were dashed as a result of anticipated flooding there.  So I chaperoned that trip a few weeks ago.  We stayed at Disney's Pop Century Resort, but as you no doubt guessed, we found our way over to the Lodge to play tetherball, eat dinner at Roaring Fork, rent bicycles to ride over to Fort Wilderness, and soak up the atmosphere in the lobby.






And, of course, to rub Humphrey's nose:






These trips have been amazing fun and I just wanted to share my Lodge-related exploits with my VWL groupies.  I look forward to catching up with you all.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> *KAT4DISNEY *-


I know!!  



jimmytammy said:


> Kathy
> 
> Those are amazing pics!!
> 
> WD
> 
> Can we tag along Purty Pleeeze with sugar on it



Thanks jimmytammy!



Muushka said:


> One word.  Three letters:
> 
> *WOW!!!​*
> I'm with JT.  Purdy please take us to that Oh-So-Grand-Villa!!
> 
> 
> PS too funny about the zebras not playing nice with the other beasts!
> 
> Did you hear that *I Book*??



I felt like we were in a palace.  I'm sure WD would have plenty of room for all of us to join in!  



I Book He Pays said:


> *KAT4DISNEY*~ OMG that GV is absolutely stunning, out of this world and awesome!! WOW WOW WOW The pictures are beautiful and I would not want to leave. DH would love having a TV in the master bathroom so he can listen to CNBC while getting done in the morning.  I would be parked in the zebra chair on the balcony taking pictures of the zebras (OK.. and the other animals too!). Thanks so much for sharing. WOW What kind of camera do you have?



Thanks IBHP!  I had to hunt down the remote for the bathroom TV.  There are so many TV's in the GV that I don't think housekeeping can keep straight what remote goes where!  

For the indoor pictures I was using a Sony Nex-3 and most of the animal shots were with a Sony A55. 



horselover said:


> Another WOW!!!  I want to stay in an AKV GV too!!!!!            Do you think that would be ridiculous with only 4 people?
> 
> I'm shocked & disappointed to hear about my beloved zebras behaving so badly.             Although to be honest I have heard that zebras can be pretty mean & nasty, but I still love them (from afar!).



Sounds perfect to me - then nobody will be waiting for a bathroom!  

My nephews and niece witnessed the Zebra incident and they were shocked!  I also had heard that Zebra's are the bullies of the Savannah but hadn't had any first hand reports til now.  The other one's were the cranes.  I watched several times as little bunnies would sneak out to nibble grass and then would get chased away by the cranes.  The bunnies knew what to do though b/c they'd scoot thru the wire spikes that keep the other animals back from the buildings and would leave a frustrated bird looking after them.  



Granny said:


> Kathy...thanks for sharing your excellent photos with us!
> 
> I don't see us taking a group big enough for a GV, but maybe DW and I will go ahead and book one some time.  We could go days without running into each other in one of those!



Thank you Granny!  We almost had that for 2 days.  The kids had to delay their trip and if I hadn't been able to switch to a 1BR at SSR DH and I figured we could try a different bedroom each night and for every nap!  



twinklebug said:


> What you must have had to put up with!
> 
> I've heard that the zebras are the bullys. Only saw it when one "assisted" the groundskeepers by driving off the giraffe who were rallying an attack on some new plantings.
> 
> Thank you for the pics Kat. I've never stayed at the GVs. Hopefully the day will come we can book a GV for a number of nights, until then I'll have to dream and live through reports & pics of others



Thanks twinklebug!  Ever since I saw the Jambo GV's layout I had dreamed of staying in one so I used this trip as my excuse.  I don't forsee having enough people along to do it again - or at least I didn't until it was such a big hit!  



wildernessDad said:


> Kathy - triple wow!  It's going to be great.  Thank you very much for sharing your excellent photos of the Jambo House GV, the savanna and Jambo House!



Your welcome WD!



franandaj said:


> WOW!  Kat, those pictures are AH-mazing!  What a great time you must have had there!  I don't even know enough people that I would think deserve to come with us and stay in such a grand place.  You have however made me really excited to switch my May 2012 from SSR to AKV.  Not that I don't love SSR, but I miss the animals outside the balcony!



Thanks franandaj!  I spend a lot of time animal watching when at AKV - just love it!

And I appreciate every tolerating the off topic AKV pics.  I had planned on a trip report but as usual my ambitions were greater than my actions.  I think I may copy this over to the AKV lover's thread so the info is in a little more logical place.  I found when looking for info on the GV's that there really hasn't been much reported.


----------



## LisaS

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Ok!    I've uploaded a few pictures so here we go......
> 
> Basically one word sums it up.  WOW!!!


WOW is right! Beautiful photos of an amazing villa. Thanks for posting them!  



> We were in GV 5284 which was the one closest to the lobby on the Sunset Savannah.  I had requested either it or the GV that was closest to the pool so my requests were met.  In all actuality I didn't really know what we might want so I decided to just try for closest to the lobby.


The GV near the pool is HA and has a roll-in shower in the master bathroom instead of that nice shower stall. I read a trip report from someone who stayed in the HA GV and they were not happy about the roll-in shower.


----------



## eliza61

Kathy, thanks for the gorgeous pictures.  Maybe some one should show the zebras one of those zebra floor rugs... give them a warning.






"this was cousin ed, he wouldn't behave either".


----------



## franandaj

Kathy you should post it on the "Sakes Alive -AKL Lite thread on the resorts board. They go nuts over Zebra Domes but love room pictures as well.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi all ! I am so far behind on our Groupie chats here.....so sorry. June has been a hectic month ! 
I think some of you know I'm a Labor and Delivery and high risk pregnancy RN ? I can now openly say this now because the press conference was about 10 days ago. We cared for and delivered a high risk mom with sextuplets here in PA. The month of May was stressful for our OB team---and the patient went into labor and delivered in early June. We had so many meetings and drills to practice for the delivery in the weeks preceeding the blessed event while we cared for her on our high risk unit. 
Then I flew my middle child in from Tallahassee to be at her younger sister's high school graduation last week. And my son was in a wedding in Missouri for a week and got home on Father's Day (I was a little on-edge about him being in MO with the rash of recent bad tornados there). So just lots of hectic-ness ! <is that a word ?>  
I will go back and try to catch up the best I can. But in the meantime, hope everyone is well !!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Oh *Kathy*....your photos of the GV are breathtaking !!!!!  But come on now ?!!! Only 4 bathrooms ???? What's up with that ???!!!!  

And *Jill*....I didn't know you were on the WDW Mom's Panel ?? How cool is that ?!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

LisaS said:


> WOW is right! Beautiful photos of an amazing villa. Thanks for posting them!
> 
> The GV near the pool is HA and has a roll-in shower in the master bathroom instead of that nice shower stall. I read a trip report from someone who stayed in the HA GV and they were not happy about the roll-in shower.



Thanks Lisa!  I was aware the GV near the pool was an HA and debated over requesting it because of that.  The roll in shower doesn't bother us but I think the kitchen layout I saw in a picture was a bit different.  The location seemed good though, if nobody else had needed it, since DH seems to become part fish once we get on vacation! 



eliza61 said:


> Kathy, thanks for the gorgeous pictures.  Maybe some one should show the zebras one of those zebra floor rugs... give them a warning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "this was cousin ed, he wouldn't behave either".



  That ought to do it Eliza!!  



franandaj said:


> Kathy you should post it on the "Sakes Alive -AKL Lite thread on the resorts board. They go nuts over Zebra Domes but love room pictures as well.



Oooh - I haven't checked out that thread before.  I'll take a look!  



MiaSRN62 said:


> Oh *Kathy*....your photos of the GV are breathtaking !!!!!  But come on now ?!!! Only 4 bathrooms ???? What's up with that ???!!!!



Thanks Maria!  Wow - you've been busy!!  I can't imagine sextuplets.  

*Jill* - thanks for sharing the pictures of the lodge!  Glad to hear you're enjoying the Mom's panel and having some great trips too!


----------



## jimmytammy

Jill 
You stop by when you can, we know you represent us well.Good to see you back.

I Book
Normally my weekends are work filled, Sun. is a day of rest, but last night, me, our DS and a DF from back in my HS days did something very uncharacteristic of myself.  We went to a concert.  Used to go all the time in my before marriage days, but the shows got too pricey for me.  Last night we went to see Heart and Def Leppard and both were great!  Had to wear ear plugs, but still enjoyed it.  Had seen both on a few occasions back in the day, and both still are on their game these days.  Showing my age


----------



## eliza61

MiaSRN62 said:


> I can now openly say this now because the press conference was about 10 days ago. We cared for and delivered a high risk mom with sextuplets here in PA. The month of May was stressful for our OB team---and the patient went into labor and delivered in early June. We had so many meetings and drills to practice for the delivery in the weeks preceeding the blessed event while we cared for her on our high risk unit.
> Then I flew my middle child in from Tallahassee to be at her younger sister's high school graduation last week. And my son was in a wedding in Missouri for a week and got home on Father's Day (I was a little on-edge about him being in MO with the rash of recent bad tornados there). So just lots of hectic-ness ! <is that a word ?>
> I will go back and try to catch up the best I can. But in the meantime, hope everyone is well !!!!!




Well done Maria!!  I'm in your neck of the woods so that story was all over the news.  
Who'd ever think you need a drill practice for women giving birth but then the idea of 6 kids at one time shuts my brain down.  

try and catch a breathe.  you have been busy.


----------



## Granny

*Eliza*...too funny with the zebra rug.  Don't let those zebra lovers see you though. 

*Maria...*congratulations to you and your team for your amazing work.  It must be fulfilling to have a job that has such a positive impact on other people's lives. 

*Jill*...always great to "see" you here, and it sounds like the Mom's Panel is a lot of work and fun.  Thanks for all the WL/VWL photos.  It seems that you are doing a great job of showing off our beloved Lodge to a lot of potential Groupies.


----------



## Muushka

Wow *Cheer4*.  You have got the COOLEST JOB in the world!!  Good to see you and thank you for sharing it with us!

Whoah!  *Maria*!  You have been a busy girl (but not quite as busy as that mom!).  Not many nurses can put that on their resume!




jimmytammy said:


> Jill
> You stop by when you can, we know you represent us well.Good to see you back.
> 
> I Book
> Normally my weekends are work filled, Sun. is a day of rest, but last night, me, our DS and a DF from back in my HS days did something very uncharacteristic of myself.  We went to a concert.  Used to go all the time in my before marriage days, but the shows got too pricey for me.  Last night we went to see *Heart *and Def Leppard and both were great!  Had to wear ear plugs, but still enjoyed it.  Had seen both on a few occasions back in the day, and both still are on their game these days.  Showing my age



Ahhhh.  Heart.  One of my favorite bands, and for sure my favorite gal-band.
Crazy on You, Barracuda, Dreamboat Annie....I could go on, but I won't.
Oh, I can't help it.  Does anyone else love that Dreamboat Annie song, the way they do different renditions of it on the album? Love it!


*And now, setting my music preferences aside.....

Tomorrow!  Another wonderful Groupie Birthday!!

Happy Birthday SlimpLaw!

So, where will lunch be?  To celebrate the sextuplets birth, 
Maria is treating!!!*​


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

*cheer4bison* ~ Beautiful pictures of the lodge during the holidays. Thanks for sharing. I bet you are proud to part of the mom's panel and helping so many families planning their vacation. 

*KAT4DISNEY* ~ DH would find every remote and have every TV on listening to CNBC making sure he doesn't miss anything. I can see it now! LOL Your pictures are really nice and vivid. I'll have to check into the Sony cameras. 

*eliza61* ~ ACK.. zebra rug? 

*horselover* ~ We have to go to AKL and save the zebras... also train them to play nicely!

*SlimpLaw* ~ Happy birthday and have a great day!



 


*MiaSRN61* ~ You sure have been busy, especially at work. Sextuplets? WOW... I sure hope the parents will have family/friends helping them out. 

*jimmytammy* ~ Def Leppard/Heart were two of my favorite groups to listen to! I haven't been to a concert in twenty plus years due to cost of the tickets. Even with ear plugs it had to be a blast! WTG!

Have a great day everyone and enjoy!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks for all the understanding and words of support my Groupie friends ! Busy today too---have family coming over for a bbq. Finally the sun is out after 3 days of barely any !


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Slimplaw!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Barb
I kept waiting for Dreamboat Annie and they never played itOnly thing I can figure is they were playing to a hard rock kinda crowd, but I saw several 70s teens there, so they would have known the music.  They did play Barracuda, Crazy on You, Heartless, etc., but it was their hard edge stuff from those days.  Lots of 80s music including These Dreams, so DA would have fit just fine


----------



## wildernessDad

c2b, Love the pics.  That pizza looks good!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Slimplaw!  *


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy birthday Slimpslaw !


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Barb
> I kept waiting for Dreamboat Annie and they never played itOnly thing I can figure is they were playing to a hard rock kinda crowd, but I saw several 70s teens there, so they would have known the music.  They did play Barracuda, Crazy on You, Heartless, etc., but it was their hard edge stuff from those days.  Lots of 80s music including These Dreams, so DA would have fit just fine



Yes, if they did These Dreams they could have done our Dreamboat Annie!

Did you ever see that concert they did a couple of years ago where they had an orchestra and did every song from that album?  I have it on DVD somewhere, it was great.
I wish I could have seen it, DA or not!


----------



## Nicoal13

Wow that AKV GV is amazing! I want to move there. I stayed in a studio at Kidani last year with some friends and we loved the savannah view, I can only imagine having such wonderful balconies like that. I would never want to leave!

We finally got a couple days of nice weather here after what seemed like 2 weeks of cold and rain. Today was gorgeous. DH is out mowing the lawn after coming home from a guys fishing trip. Sounds like a lot of shenanigans were had. DS and I spent the weekend with my Grandma, she came and stayed with us at our house. Played a lot of Scrabble with her, went shopping and out to lunch. 

Mia - what an amazing miracle. I can't imagine having 6 babies. Unreal.


----------



## Nicoal13

Muushka said:


> Your poor son.  When I was around 30 I got an ear infection.  I could not believe the pain.  I hope he feels better soon.



DS is feeling better. Its amazing what those antibiotics can do.


----------



## kamikazecat

Just wanted to touch base with you wonderful groupies. We are about to complete week one of our two week stay at the VWL and we are absolutely in love with this resort. We are in a beautiful studio overlooking the quiet pool and it is in excellent condition. Both the main pool and quiet pool are perfect for our 5yo boy who has decided that he likes this pool better than storm-a-long bay (where we spent our last week).

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who answered my questions about being the flag family. We inquired when we checked in and were shocked to be awarded July 4th. We are thrilled that we will get to raise the flag on such an important occasion. We will take tons of pictures.

I was so worried that I wouldn't like this resort as much as our beloved BLT. It turns out that I was wrong and will be an anxious 7 month booker from here on out. I am so glad I took a chance on this resort.


----------



## jimmytammy

Barb
I vaguely remember seeing that Heart show on HDNet.  Any show they do is amazing.  They both know how to rock!!  They did Led Zeppelin as an encore, in fact, sounded better than Robert Plant IMO.

Nicoal
Glad your DS is on the way to recovery

Kamikaze
Great snag!  It is an honor to participate, but July 4, that is an honor all unto itself.  Have a great time and soak it all in!!  And glad you like VWL, all of us here are sorta partial too it


----------



## Dizny Dad

kamikazecat said:


> . . . . . . . I was so worried that I wouldn't like this resort as much as our beloved BLT. It turns out that I was wrong and will be an anxious 7 month booker from here on out. I am so glad I took a chance on this resort.



Sounds like Addonitis beginning a slow eruption in the *kamikazecat *household.  

Try cold compresses, asprin, and lots of rest.  It wont work, and the thoughts of The Lodge will continue breaking into your daily thoughts, but it will make you feel like you made your best effort to delay your new home resort.


----------



## Muushka

Nicoal13 said:


> DS is feeling better. Its amazing what those antibiotics can do.



Oh good!  Glad he is feeling better.  

(When I had my 'wicked' ear infection the ENT guy did a controlled puncture of my ear drum rather than letting it burst!  Oye.)



kamikazecat said:


> Just wanted to touch base with you wonderful groupies. We are about to complete week one of our two week stay at the VWL and we are absolutely in love with this resort. We are in a beautiful studio overlooking the quiet pool and it is in excellent condition. Both the main pool and quiet pool are perfect for our 5yo boy who has decided that he likes this pool better than storm-a-long bay (where we spent our last week).
> 
> I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who answered my questions about being the flag family. We inquired when we checked in and were shocked to be awarded July 4th. We are thrilled that we will get to raise the flag on such an important occasion. We will take tons of pictures.
> 
> I was so worried that I wouldn't like this resort as much as our beloved BLT. It turns out that I was wrong and will be an anxious 7 month booker from here on out. I am so glad I took a chance on this resort.



kamikazecat, I am so glad you are enjoying VWL.  And FF on the Fourth of July!  How cool is that??

Grab yourself a Moosie Siggy!  I'll bet he would look really good on you!



jimmytammy said:


> Barb
> I vaguely remember seeing that Heart show on HDNet.  Any show they do is amazing.  They both know how to rock!!  They did Led Zeppelin as an encore, in fact, sounded better than Robert Plant IMO.
> 
> Nicoal
> Glad your DS is on the way to recovery
> 
> Kamikaze
> Great snag!  It is an honor to participate, but July 4, that is an honor all unto itself.  Have a great time and soak it all in!!  And glad you like VWL, all of us here are sorta partial too it



Yes, it was on HDNet.  Glad you saw it!  And those ladies do know how to rock!


----------



## wildernessDad

Gosh, I love my DVC so much!  Who's with me???


----------



## MiaSRN62

wildernessDad said:


> Gosh, I love my DVC so much!  Who's with me???



LOVE....LOVE.....LOVE DVC !  Became Members in 2000 and never regretted a moment ! 



> Originally Posted by *kamikazecat *
> Just wanted to touch base with you wonderful groupies. We are about to complete week one of our two week stay at the VWL and we are absolutely in love with this resort.


ahhh....now you will never get the voice in your head to stop_....."must add on VWl....must add on VWL....".  _I hear it all the time !


----------



## MiaSRN62

Nicoal13 said:


> Mia - what an amazing miracle. I can't imagine having 6 babies. Unreal.



Thanks Nicole...it truly is a miracle.  Also glad your son is doing better. I had such trouble with my ears as a child. The pain was unbearable. Finally at age 9, had my tonsils and adenoids removed and I think I have had maybe 2-3 ear infections since I was 9 !


----------



## jimmytammy

Stan called me from home just a few minutes ago.  Said he got home Fri about 11pm.  He has to go back for chemo 5 days a week starting next Tues., but is in remission, taking chemo to allow bone marrow transplants time to work in his body.  He will take treatments one week, evaluate, and go from there.

He says to tell all here that he _really_ appreciates the cards, letters, well wishes, and prayers on his behalf.  He said that each one seemed to arrive at the appropriate moment, maybe when he was feeling bad, or down, and each lifted his spirits.  He says he cherishes each one, and is looking forward to reading each again, under different eyes, those of a man healing rather than hurting, and count each as a part of his turnaround to better health.  He sends his love to all here, and feels it a blessing to have friends here, those met and those he hopes to meet someday.  He says he hopes God blesses each and every one of us.

From the bottom of my heart folks, thank you so much for all you have done. I love you guys, you are family, you are kindred spirit.  You came through when you were needed, and in a big way.


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> He says to tell all here that he _really_ appreciates the cards, letters, well wishes, and prayers on his behalf.  He said that each one seemed to arrive at the appropriate moment, maybe when he was feeling bad, or down, and each lifted his spirits.  He says he cherishes each one, and is looking forward to reading each again, under different eyes, those of a man healing rather than hurting, and count each as a part of his turnaround to better health.  He sends his love to all here, and feels it a blessing to have friends here, those met and those he hopes to meet someday.  He says he hopes God blesses each and every one of us.
> 
> From the bottom of my heart folks, thank you so much for all you have done. I love you guys, you are family, you are kindred spirit.  You came through when you were needed, and in a big way.



Such a wonderful thing to log on to and read. Thank God Stan is pulling through. Thanks so much for the update JT ! Where are people sending him cards ? Was there an address ?


----------



## horselover

wildernessDad said:


> Gosh, I love my DVC so much!  Who's with me???



Me!!!!      


JT - more good news on Stan.             Thanks for the update.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> Such a wonderful thing to log on to and read. Thank God Stan is pulling through. Thanks so much for the update JT ! Where are people sending him cards ? Was there an address ?




Yes, please tell!!!  I wasn't on here for awhile and didn't even know he was sick!  So glad he is doing better!


----------



## Nicoal13

Muushka said:


> Oh good!  Glad he is feeling better.
> 
> (When I had my 'wicked' ear infection the ENT guy did a controlled puncture of my ear drum rather than letting it burst!  Oye.)



Oh my gosh! That sounds horrible. Thank goodness they didn't have to do that to DS. 



wildernessDad said:


> Gosh, I love my DVC so much!  Who's with me???



Yes!!! And I don't have any trips planned right now....used up all my points for the year already and hate to borrow. 



jimmytammy said:


> Stan called me from home just a few minutes ago.  Said he got home Fri about 11pm.  He has to go back for chemo 5 days a week starting next Tues., but is in remission, taking chemo to allow bone marrow transplants time to work in his body.  He will take treatments one week, evaluate, and go from there.
> 
> He says to tell all here that he _really_ appreciates the cards, letters, well wishes, and prayers on his behalf.  He said that each one seemed to arrive at the appropriate moment, maybe when he was feeling bad, or down, and each lifted his spirits.  He says he cherishes each one, and is looking forward to reading each again, under different eyes, those of a man healing rather than hurting, and count each as a part of his turnaround to better health.  He sends his love to all here, and feels it a blessing to have friends here, those met and those he hopes to meet someday.  He says he hopes God blesses each and every one of us.
> 
> From the bottom of my heart folks, thank you so much for all you have done. I love you guys, you are family, you are kindred spirit.  You came through when you were needed, and in a big way.



Wonderful news about Stan. As I said before I never got a chance to meet Stan when he was still working but had heard such wonderful things about him. I'm so happy he is doing well. I've been praying for him.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*For Stan and Carolyn . . . *

*Hip Hip Hurray!

Hip Hip . . . . . . *

(Thanks Jimmy)


----------



## jimmytammy

I will PM you his _home_ address.  If anyone else needs it I will be glad to share as well.


----------



## eliza61

It's amazing how times have changed!!  






















Gals, the guy is for after the hubby says the previous advertisement.


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Stan called me from home just a few minutes ago.  Said he got home Fri about 11pm.  He has to go back for chemo 5 days a week starting next Tues., but is in remission, taking chemo to allow bone marrow transplants time to work in his body.  He will take treatments one week, evaluate, and go from there.
> 
> He says to tell all here that he _really_ appreciates the cards, letters, well wishes, and prayers on his behalf.  He said that each one seemed to arrive at the appropriate moment, maybe when he was feeling bad, or down, and each lifted his spirits.  He says he cherishes each one, and is looking forward to reading each again, under different eyes, those of a man healing rather than hurting, and count each as a part of his turnaround to better health.  He sends his love to all here, and feels it a blessing to have friends here, those met and those he hopes to meet someday.  He says he hopes God blesses each and every one of us.
> 
> From the bottom of my heart folks, thank you so much for all you have done. I love you guys, you are family, you are kindred spirit.  You came through when you were needed, and in a big way.



  This has made me smile.  JT, *thank you* for keeping us connected.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Jimmy,

I hope your PM space is full because of the overwhelming response for Stan & Carolyn's address.  Thanks for taking care of that and for spreading it around.  

Don't let anyone know I was looking for it also . . .


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Elisa -* 

A nice laugh; it gave me something to do on my lunch break, especially since DiznyDi is shopping 62% of the time . . .


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies!

*wildernessDad* ~ I'm not a DVC owner but after what DH/I experienced in May... Love It, Love It, Love It! We plan on becoming DVC owners in the future once we move to SC. I can understand why DVC is extremely popular and everyone loves it. 

*jimmytammy* ~ Great news about Stan!!  Thanks so much for the update.

*Muushka* ~ OUCH... 

*Eliza61* ~ LOL... Those advertisements are a hoot!

Anyone have plans for the holiday weekend?

Have a great afternoon!


----------



## Muushka

I should have qualified my statement about my eardrum being clinically popped.  I felt great relief once that pressure went away!

*E*, too funny.

*I Book * Just a cookout with friends on Sunday evening.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Oh eliza...eliza...eliza......you find the best stuff ! Thanks SO much for the laugh !!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Dizny Dad said:


> Jimmy,
> 
> I hope your PM space is full because of the overwhelming response for Stan & Carolyn's address.  Thanks for taking care of that and for spreading it around.
> 
> Don't let anyone know I was looking for it also . . .



It is !!!!!!! I just tried to send JT a PM....full for sure


----------



## stopher1

I'm baaaaacccckkkkkk!!!

Just wanted to pop in and say hi.  I haven't taken the time to go back and read through what I missed yet, but I will.  I'm sure SOMETHING notable happened in those 8 or 9 pages I missed while being gone.  (I WILL read through these... I won't read through the 52 pages I missed over on the Dad's Club thread though...   way too much silliness there to spend time actually trying to get caught up).  

It was wonderful once again to spend a week deep in the woods.  My soul is refreshed.  The deer were so beautiful.  I saw to different bucks - one with an enormous rack, the other smaller but still quite impressive.  But the doe and her fawns were so neat to watch.  Twice during the week they came ambling through our campsite in the wee hours of morning.  As the Camp Director, I'm first up in the morning and last to bed at night.  All week I got about 18 hours of sleep in total.  Then when I got home, I slept for nearly that amount in one session ... but here it is 4 days later and I'm still tired.  That's okay... I love it.  

I spent a lot of great times in conversation with both adults and Scouts.  We have some awesome young men in our Troop, and it's a pleasure to be able to get to know them, and to be a mentor to them.  

I head west on July 14th for my grandmother's memorial service.  She was buried in a quiet, no fanfare kind of way with plans for the service well underway.  Family from all over the country will be there... so I'm looking forward to seeing the various aunts, uncles, great-aunts & uncles, cousins, second cousins, my brother, my dad, etc...  Due to airfare cost, I had to stretch out my trip a bit (I get up to 5 days bereavement leave, and I'm pretty much taking it all)... and while I'm there I decided I couldn't be in So Cal and NOT visit my happy place... so Disneyland is on the agenda as well.    I couldn't get a room at VGC, but that's okay.  I'll survive.  

I'll be back around soon - I just wanted to say hi.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> I will PM you his _home_ address.  If anyone else needs it I will be glad to share as well.



Got it!  Thanks!

Eliza - That was too funny!

Stopher - Glad you had such a good time.  I love it when I see deer when I go for my walk.  They are beautiful animals.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

So my DH informed me last night that we are going to DW in December!  We won't be staying at the Lodge.  Boo Hoo.  We will be at BWV and Portofino Bay where we will be doing the Harry Potter thing that the Dis podcast is having.  We will be there Dec 2 thru the 12th.  Hopefully this years trip will be better than last years.  Although we stayed at the Grand Floridian and the Lodge it wasn't much fun.  A week before we left my DH threw out his back, then DD and I both got sick while there.  Glad to have a trip to plan!!!!  Gotta get a ticker!!!


----------



## franandaj

*Eliza *- Very Funny!  Yes, times have changed quite a bit!  

*I Book* - Our Community Concert Band is giving a concert the night of the 4th before they show the fireworks over the Queen Mary in Long Beach.  Should be a busy and crazy evening!  

*Stopher* - I hope you plan on staying in the OC while you are here.  I'm not sure how much you follow SoCal news anymore, but you are coming the weekend of Carmageddon.  They are closing the 405 from the 101 to the 10 Freeways and if you listen to the Media you would think that the world was coming to an end and we will forever be separated from those North of UCLA!   

I hope that enjoy your family time and visit to DL while you are here.  It's a sad reason for visiting but celebrate your wonderful grandmother and cherish the precious time you have with the family you still have.


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> So my DH informed me last night that we are going to DW in December!  We won't be staying at the Lodge.  Boo Hoo.  We will be at BWV and Portofino Bay where we will be doing the Harry Potter thing that the Dis podcast is having.  We will be there Dec 2 thru the 12th.  Hopefully this years trip will be better than last years.  Although we stayed at the Grand Floridian and the Lodge it wasn't much fun.  A week before we left my DH threw out his back, then DD and I both got sick while there.  Glad to have a trip to plan!!!!  Gotta get a ticker!!!



WooHoo!  Lucky you!  I love Portofino Bay, what a beautiful resort!  Enjoy!  Pictures!!

Stopher, good to see you  I thought it was a little quiet around here, you were missed.  
I also hope that your time in CA is a blessed one.  
Remembering your Grandmother, being with family.  
And a sweet visit to the CA Mouse.

*And Happy Birthday tomorrow to a very special Groupie....
.......wait for it.....

Magicalmcwho!  Have a great day tomorrow!!!

Where are we going to enjoy the birthday together???​*


----------



## MiaSRN62

I Book He Pays said:


> Hi Groupies!
> Anyone have plans for the holiday weekend?
> 
> Have a great afternoon!


Unfortunately I have to work Sat/Sun/Mon 3 pm to 11:30 pm all days 
But I hope you all have a great weekend !



> Originally Posted by *Disney loving Iowan  *
> So my DH informed me last night that we are going to DW in December! We won't be staying at the Lodge. Boo Hoo. We will be at BWV and Portofino Bay where we will be doing the Harry Potter thing that the Dis podcast is having. We will be there Dec 2 thru the 12th.


Sounds like an awesome trip ! I have always wanted to stay at PB !!!!

*Stopher*....welcome back. Sounds like a nice relaxing trip you had. I'm sure your July trip will be bittersweet in that it's the memorial service for your loved one---but you will also get to see lots of family.  Sweet you're making a side trip to DL


----------



## MiaSRN62

Have you all seen this Restaurants.com offer orig sent by Mousesavers.com ? Expires tomorrow. Use the promo code "SUMMER" to get the full discount. They never expire. Unfortunately House of Blues is sold out. But I am going to be trying several Swan and Dolphin restaurants with these certificates. I purchased certificates for $125 worth of food for $10 



> Save even more on already discounted gift certificates from Restaurant.com! Enter a promotional code listed below in the field on your shopping cart. Remember to click "Recalculate Total" to apply your savings.
> 
> Get an extra 80% off already discounted $25 gift certificates at Restaurant.com! Buy a $25 certificate for just $2 after the discount. Use code SUMMER. Expires 6/30/11.
> 
> Restaurant.com requires a US zip code when purchasing. However, readers in the UK and Canada report using Restaurant.com successfully by changing their postal code for any random US zip code, such as 32830, which is the zip code for Disney World. They report that Canadian and UK credit cards usually go through just fine even with the wrong postal code attached. Since you print out Restaurant.com certificates at home, your mailing address isn't used for mailing purposes; thus having the wrong postal code on the account really doesn't matter.
> 
> Promo codes cannot be combined with any other discount, rebate or promotion. Savings cannot be applied to the redemption of Mega Certificates or Restaurant.com certificates.



http://www.mousesavers.com/meals.html#restcom


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

MiaSRN62 said:


> Have you all seen this Restaurants.com offer orig sent by Mousesavers.com ? Expires tomorrow. Use the promo code "SUMMER" to get the full discount. They never expire. Unfortunately House of Blues is sold out. But I am going to be trying several Swan and Dolphin restaurants with these certificates. I purchased certificates for $125 worth of food for $10
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mousesavers.com/meals.html#restcom




I stocked up on them a couple of days ago - since they never expire I'm planning to use one or two each trip.


----------



## jimmytammy

My PM box is now able to take more, so anyone needing Stans address, just send me a message and I will get back with ASAP


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Magicalmcwho!!
I have had the opportunity to meet Jim on several occasions at VWL and he is a great guy!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Birthday Wishes Magicalmcwho !


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

*Muushka* ~ Enjoy the cookout on Sunday.

*stopher1* ~ Sounds like you had a great time and met some wonderful people. Welcome back!  Your trip to CA will be a mix of emotions but at the same time you'll be reuniting with family that you haven't seen in years. Glad you'll be able to spend some time with the mouse! 

*Disney loving Iowan* ~ Awesome!!! I hope all of you will have a much better vacation this year. Being sick on vacation is not fun! Happy planning!

*Magicalmcwho* ~ Happy Birthday! Have a great day and enjoy!




​ 
*MiaSRN62* ~ Sorry that you have to work all weekend. Let me know how you like the restaurants at the Swan/Dolphin. House of Blues is great and DH/I love it there! Restaurants.com is excellent and I'm thrilled that there are no expiration dates anymore.

*franandaj* ~ Your going to have a great time on the 4th. Crazy/busy but to see fireworks over the Queen Mary is a sight to see. Enjoy and be careful.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> *Stopher* - I hope you plan on staying in the OC while you are here.  I'm not sure how much you follow SoCal news anymore, but you are coming the weekend of Carmageddon.  They are closing the 405 from the 101 to the 10 Freeways and if you listen to the Media you would think that the world was coming to an end and we will forever be separated from those North of UCLA!
> 
> I hope that enjoy your family time and visit to DL while you are here.  It's a sad reason for visiting but celebrate your wonderful grandmother and cherish the precious time you have with the family you still have.



I HAVE read about Carmageddon... had me rolling too.  

I will be staying in the OC.  I'll be at my FIL's for part of it, and in Anaheim for part of it.  Hoping to see some other friends while I'm there, but so far haven't been able to "get on the schedule" of some of them.  We'll see though.  Will you be at the parks on Sunday (17) or Monday (18) by chance?  If so, perhaps a meet is in the cards. If not, that's cool - I just thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Sorry that you have to work all weekend. Let me know how you like the restaurants at the Swan/Dolphin. House of Blues is great and DH/I love it there! Restaurants.com is excellent and I'm thrilled that there are no expiration dates anymore.


Thanks *I Book He Pays*......the life of a nurse.....

And I'll definitely report back on my experiences with the S&D hotels. Probably not places I'd ordinarily try if not for these certificates, so they're nice in that way.


----------



## wildernessDad

I need a WDW fix.


----------



## MiaSRN62

wildernessDad said:


> I need a WDW fix.



WOOOT ! I second that motion WD.....and it's only been 8 weeks since I've been there ! August 20th can't come soon enough !!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I Book He Pays said:


> *Disney loving Iowan* ~ Awesome!!! I hope all of you will have a much better vacation this year. Being sick on vacation is not fun! Happy planning![/FONT][/COLOR]



Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Magicalmcwho!!*


----------



## franandaj

wildernessDad said:


> I need a WDW fix.



I would be happy with any interactive Disney fix!  

Stopher - it would be fun to head out to the parks, but with our date for the Estate sale set for July 26-27 and the fact that the company said we can bring anything we want over, I will be busy for the next month.


----------



## DiznyDi

Boy Groupies, I really feel out-of-the-loop!  It seems like weeks since I've had opportunity to scan the Boards. 
We still have only a dial-up Internet connection and it seems to be getting ever slower and slower. It's not uncommon to see me sitting at my computer and looking up info on my phone and DDad's iPad while I'm waiting on my pages to load.....

Just saw we're having another Groupie birthday, so wanted to wish Magicalmcwho a very Happy Birthday!  Hope you enjoy your day in celebration with family and friends. 

Stay well my Groupie friends and enjoy your holiday week-end!

Life should return to 'normal' for us once DS and his wife are settled in to their new home in Virginia. We'll be making the trip to Leesburg next week. Any groupies in the area (Leesburg) and up for a meet?


----------



## wildernessDad

MiaSRN62 said:


> WOOOT ! I second that motion WD.....and it's only been 8 weeks since I've been there ! August 20th can't come soon enough !!!!



I have to wait until November 23.


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> Boy Groupies, I really feel out-of-the-loop!  It seems like weeks since I've had opportunity to scan the Boards.
> We still have only a dial-up Internet connection and it seems to be getting ever slower and slower. It's not uncommon to see me sitting at my computer and looking up info on my phone and DDad's iPad while I'm waiting on my pages to load.....
> 
> Just saw we're having another Groupie birthday, so wanted to wish Magicalmcwho a very Happy Birthday!  Hope you enjoy your day in celebration with family and friends.
> 
> Stay well my Groupie friends and enjoy your holiday week-end!
> 
> Life should return to 'normal' for us once DS and his wife are settled in to their new home in Virginia. We'll be making the trip to Leesburg next week. Any groupies in the area (Leesburg) and up for a meet?



Hi Di 

I wish were were closer, would love to see you.  But have a great trip!

PS I feel for you with the dial-up.  I had it up until a few years ago.


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> I would be happy with any interactive Disney fix!
> 
> Stopher - it would be fun to head out to the parks, but with our date for the Estate sale set for July 26-27 and the fact that the company said we can bring anything we want over, I will be busy for the next month.




NO worries Alison... I just thought I would throw it out there ... just in case.  I'm sure we'll be able to get together at _some_ point in the future.


----------



## Corinne

wildernessDad said:


> I need a WDW fix.





MiaSRN62 said:


> WOOOT ! I second that motion WD.....and it's only been 8 weeks since I've been there ! August 20th can't come soon enough !!!!



Me too~and it has only been 4 weeks for me!


----------



## blossomz

Hi everyone!  Relaxing pool side at our beloved VWL pool. Been checking in via Facebook. Haven't been able to post till now. Spent 4 lovely nights at Kidani and then moved here. We are in 5557....the very last room lakeside on the long hall. Actually very roomy 2 BR!  Having a great trip. Still hard not to find Stan!  Will post some photos when I get back. Check out Yee Haw Bob's photos. We had a blast with him at POR. He is definitely worth checking out. So much fun and another great Disney treasure!


----------



## jimmytammy

blossomz said:


> Hi everyone!  Relaxing pool side at our beloved VWL pool. Been checking in via Facebook. Haven't been able to post till now. Spent 4 lovely nights at Kidani and then moved here. We are in 5557....the very last room lakeside on the long hall. Actually very roomy 2 BR!  Having a great trip. Still hard not to find Stan!  Will post some photos when I get back. Check out Yee Haw Bob's photos. We had a blast with him at POR. He is definitely worth checking out. So much fun and another great Disney treasure!



I was reading about Yeehaa Bob in Celebrations Mag.  What time does he play, he sounds interesting?


----------



## blossomz

His show is awesome!  He plays the River Roost lounge from 8 pm to 11:45 pm. He doesn't stop!  The show is really gun. First set is for younger kids. As he moves thru the evening his music is geared more to adults. Lots of audience participation. He is there Wed to Sat. I always thought it would be hard to get there without a car but it is an easy boatride from DD. Definitely not to be missed!  Loads of fun!


----------



## jimmytammy

blossomz said:


> His show is awesome!  He plays the River Roost lounge from 8 pm to 11:45 pm. He doesn't stop!  The show is really gun. First set is for younger kids. As he moves thru the evening his music is geared more to adults. Lots of audience participation. He is there Wed to Sat. I always thought it would be hard to get there without a car but it is an easy boatride from DD. Definitely not to be missed!  Loads of fun!



Thanks!!


----------



## twokats

Happy 4th of July to all Groupies!!! 

Thought I would finally check in and give an update from me and mom and a happy birthday to all that have had one, hope all had good trips that have been lately, good planning to those getting ready in the next few and I am also so glad that Stan is better.

I got my "graduation" certificate Thursday June 30th, for my last radiation treatment!!   The area is a little "sunburned", but my radiation oncologist has been very pleased with how I have tolerated the treatments.  I started my chemo pill last night, so now I will wait and see if I tolerate that as well.  

Sorry I cannot give as good of news for my darling Mom.  She has gotten progressively worse.  She finished her last chemo pill Wednesday and we made the decision not to do any more since the side effects from it are getting as bad as the other chemo was and the cancer is not responding to it at all.  The numbers are going higher and higher and the pain is constant.  She has lost the use of her legs, so she is now totally bedridden and we left home health Friday and switched to our local hospice agency.  We had our first nurse visit today and they are trying some new meds since even the morphine (which we just started 3 weeks ago) is not totally working anymore.  I have slowly been taking care of legal issues that have been needed and am making notes of several of her wishes so that I can carry them out.  I don't want to loose her, but it is really hard to see her in such pain, so we pray for God's will and make her as comfortable as possible.  

As usual I thank my Groupie friends for your support and all of your listening ears to be able to give an occasional vent.  I really do wish that each and every one of you has a great holiday weekend.


----------



## MiaSRN62

blossomz said:


> Hi everyone!  Relaxing pool side at our beloved VWL pool. Been checking in via Facebook. Haven't been able to post till now. Spent 4 lovely nights at Kidani and then moved here. We are in 5557....the very last room lakeside on the long hall. Actually very roomy 2 BR!  Having a great trip. Still hard not to find Stan!  Will post some photos when I get back. Check out Yee Haw Bob's photos. We had a blast with him at POR. He is definitely worth checking out. So much fun and another great Disney treasure!



Hi *blossomz *~Jealous !!!!  Glad you're having fun though !  I'll have to check out Yee Haw Bob soon ! 

*DiznyDi*.....still on dial-up ? I thought that was outlawed !?!?


----------



## MiaSRN62

twokats said:


> Happy 4th of July to all Groupies!!!
> 
> Thought I would finally check in and give an update from me and mom and a happy birthday to all that have had one, hope all had good trips that have been lately, good planning to those getting ready in the next few and I am also so glad that Stan is better.
> 
> I got my "graduation" certificate Thursday June 30th, for my last radiation treatment!!   The area is a little "sunburned", but my radiation oncologist has been very pleased with how I have tolerated the treatments.  I started my chemo pill last night, so now I will wait and see if I tolerate that as well.
> 
> Sorry I cannot give as good of news for my darling Mom.  She has gotten progressively worse.  She finished her last chemo pill Wednesday and we made the decision not to do any more since the side effects from it are getting as bad as the other chemo was and the cancer is not responding to it at all.  The numbers are going higher and higher and the pain is constant.  She has lost the use of her legs, so she is now totally bedridden and we left home health Friday and switched to our local hospice agency.  We had our first nurse visit today and they are trying some new meds since even the morphine (which we just started 3 weeks ago) is not totally working anymore.  I have slowly been taking care of legal issues that have been needed and am making notes of several of her wishes so that I can carry them out.  I don't want to loose her, but it is really hard to see her in such pain, so we pray for God's will and make her as comfortable as possible.
> 
> As usual I thank my Groupie friends for your support and all of your listening ears to be able to give an occasional vent.  I really do wish that each and every one of you has a great holiday weekend.



*twokats*....
So happy and relieved you have responded to the radiation. Congrats on the graudation ! I wish you continued improvement !
In regards to your mother....my heart goes out to you. Dh and I were in a very similar situation in 2004 so I know how difficult and a heartbreaking a time this is. Thoughts going out to you and prayers up to heaven......hang in there.


----------



## franandaj

Twokats - Congrats on your recovery, but so sorry to hear about your mother. I lost a dear friend to cancer several years ago and it went much like you are describing with your mother. I am so sorry for what you are going through, and the pain that she is in. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twokats said:


> Happy 4th of July to all Groupies!!!
> 
> Thought I would finally check in and give an update from me and mom and a happy birthday to all that have had one, hope all had good trips that have been lately, good planning to those getting ready in the next few and I am also so glad that Stan is better.
> 
> I got my "graduation" certificate Thursday June 30th, for my last radiation treatment!!   The area is a little "sunburned", but my radiation oncologist has been very pleased with how I have tolerated the treatments.  I started my chemo pill last night, so now I will wait and see if I tolerate that as well.
> 
> Sorry I cannot give as good of news for my darling Mom.  She has gotten progressively worse.  She finished her last chemo pill Wednesday and we made the decision not to do any more since the side effects from it are getting as bad as the other chemo was and the cancer is not responding to it at all.  The numbers are going higher and higher and the pain is constant.  She has lost the use of her legs, so she is now totally bedridden and we left home health Friday and switched to our local hospice agency.  We had our first nurse visit today and they are trying some new meds since even the morphine (which we just started 3 weeks ago) is not totally working anymore.  I have slowly been taking care of legal issues that have been needed and am making notes of several of her wishes so that I can carry them out.  I don't want to loose her, but it is really hard to see her in such pain, so we pray for God's will and make her as comfortable as possible.
> 
> As usual I thank my Groupie friends for your support and all of your listening ears to be able to give an occasional vent.  I really do wish that each and every one of you has a great holiday weekend.



So glad you are doing well.  I wish the same could be said for your mom.  So sorry she is going through this.  My prayers go out to her.


----------



## blossomz

Kat..glad you are doing well but so sorry about your mom.

Sitting at MCO...flight delay 


9:15 pm. We are driving home!  Flight was only 30 min delayed. Back to reality!


----------



## Corinne

twokats said:


> As usual I thank my Groupie friends for your support and all of your listening ears to be able to give an occasional vent.  I really do wish that each and every one of you has a great holiday weekend.



Kathy,

So great to hear you are doing well, and hope you continue to do so. I am so sorry about your mom. It is just so hard. Sending prayers and thoughts your way.


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Independence Day Groupies,*

Today by "baby" turns 21! We celebrated yesterday, every year we have a party for him and my dad, who turned 80 yesterday. It was a wonderful day. 

Hope you all have a nice day!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Independence Day!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Kat
Prayers continuing for you and your family


----------



## horselover

Twokats - hooray on your good news!   So glad to hear you've been responding well to the treatment.  I'm very sorry to hear the bad news about your DM.             The final part of the journey can be very difficult to watch.  My heart breaks for you & your mom.  I will continue to pray for God's blessings & guidance for all of your during this difficult time.


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> Happy 4th of July to all Groupies!!!
> 
> Thought I would finally check in and give an update from me and mom and a happy birthday to all that have had one, hope all had good trips that have been lately, good planning to those getting ready in the next few and I am also so glad that Stan is better.
> 
> I got my "graduation" certificate Thursday June 30th, for my last radiation treatment!!   The area is a little "sunburned", but my radiation oncologist has been very pleased with how I have tolerated the treatments.  I started my chemo pill last night, so now I will wait and see if I tolerate that as well.
> 
> Sorry I cannot give as good of news for my darling Mom.  She has gotten progressively worse.  She finished her last chemo pill Wednesday and we made the decision not to do any more since the side effects from it are getting as bad as the other chemo was and the cancer is not responding to it at all.  The numbers are going higher and higher and the pain is constant.  She has lost the use of her legs, so she is now totally bedridden and we left home health Friday and switched to our local hospice agency.  We had our first nurse visit today and they are trying some new meds since even the morphine (which we just started 3 weeks ago) is not totally working anymore.  I have slowly been taking care of legal issues that have been needed and am making notes of several of her wishes so that I can carry them out.  I don't want to loose her, but it is really hard to see her in such pain, so we pray for God's will and make her as comfortable as possible.
> 
> As usual I thank my Groupie friends for your support and all of your listening ears to be able to give an occasional vent.  I really do wish that each and every one of you has a great holiday weekend.



Bittersweet news, Kathy.  Praying for your continued recovery and strength.  And praying for your Mom, and God's will.

Peace be with you both.


----------



## Muushka

*Declaration of Independence​*

When, in the course of human events, it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another, and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the laws of nature and of nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation. 
We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable rights, that among these are life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. That to secure these rights, governments are instituted among men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed. That whenever any form of government becomes destructive to these ends, it is the right of the people to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their safety and happiness. Prudence, indeed, will dictate that governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes; and accordingly all experience hath shown that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable, than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed. But when a long train of abuses and usurpations, pursuing invariably the same object evinces a design to reduce them under absolute despotism, it is their right, it is their duty, to throw off such government, and to provide new guards for their future security. --Such has been the patient sufferance of these colonies; and such is now the necessity which constrains them to alter their former systems of government. The history of the present King of Great Britain is a history of repeated injuries and usurpations, all having in direct object the establishment of an absolute tyranny over these states. To prove this, let facts be submitted to a candid world.​He has refused his assent to laws, the most wholesome and necessary for the public good.
click here

He has forbidden his governors to pass laws of immediate and pressing importance, unless suspended in their operation till his assent should be obtained; and when so suspended, he has utterly neglected to attend to them.

He has refused to pass other laws for the accommodation of large districts of people, unless those people would relinquish the right of representation in the legislature, a right inestimable to them and formidable to tyrants only.

He has called together legislative bodies at places unusual, uncomfortable, and distant from the depository of their public records, for the sole purpose of fatiguing them into compliance with his measures.

He has dissolved representative houses repeatedly, for opposing with manly firmness his invasions on the rights of the people.

He has refused for a long time, after such dissolutions, to cause others to be elected; whereby the legislative powers, incapable of annihilation, have returned to the people at large for their exercise; the state remaining in the meantime exposed to all the dangers of invasion from without, and convulsions within.

He has endeavored to prevent the population of these states; for that purpose obstructing the laws for naturalization of foreigners; refusing to pass others to encourage their migration hither, and raising the conditions of new appropriations of lands.

He has obstructed the administration of justice, by refusing his assent to laws for establishing judiciary powers.

He has made judges dependent on his will alone, for the tenure of their offices, and the amount and payment of their salaries.

He has erected a multitude of new offices, and sent hither swarms of officers to harass our people, and eat out their substance.

He has kept among us, in times of peace, standing armies without the consent of our legislature.

He has affected to render the military independent of and superior to civil power.

He has combined with others to subject us to a jurisdiction foreign to our constitution, and unacknowledged by our laws; giving his assent to their acts of pretended legislation:

For quartering large bodies of armed troops among us:

For protecting them, by mock trial, from punishment for any murders which they should commit on the inhabitants of these states:

For cutting off our trade with all parts of the world:

For imposing taxes on us without our consent:

For depriving us in many cases, of the benefits of trial by jury:

For transporting us beyond seas to be tried for pretended offenses:

For abolishing the free system of English laws in a neighboring province, establishing therein an arbitrary government, and enlarging its boundaries so as to render it at once an example and fit instrument for introducing the same absolute rule in these colonies:

For taking away our charters, abolishing our most valuable laws, and altering fundamentally the forms of our governments:

For suspending our own legislatures, and declaring themselves invested with power to legislate for us in all cases whatsoever.

He has abdicated government here, by declaring us out of his protection and waging war against us.

He has plundered our seas, ravaged our coasts, burned our towns, and destroyed the lives of our people.

He is at this time transporting large armies of foreign mercenaries to complete the works of death, desolation and tyranny, already begun with circumstances of cruelty and perfidy scarcely paralleled in the most barbarous ages, and totally unworthy the head of a civilized nation.

He has constrained our fellow citizens taken captive on the high seas to bear arms against their country, to become the executioners of their friends and brethren, or to fall themselves by their hands.

He has excited domestic insurrections amongst us, and has endeavored to bring on the inhabitants of our frontiers, the merciless Indian savages, whose known rule of warfare, is undistinguished destruction of all ages, sexes and conditions.

In every stage of these oppressions we have petitioned for redress in the most humble terms: our repeated petitions have been answered only by repeated injury. A prince, whose character is thus marked by every act which may define a tyrant, is unfit to be the ruler of a free people.

Nor have we been wanting in attention to our British brethren. We have warned them from time to time of attempts by their legislature to extend an unwarrantable jurisdiction over us. We have reminded them of the circumstances of our emigration and settlement here. We have appealed to their native justice and magnanimity, and we have conjured them by the ties of our common kindred to disavow these usurpations, which, would inevitably interrupt our connections and correspondence. They too have been deaf to the voice of justice and of consanguinity. We must, therefore, acquiesce in the necessity, which denounces our separation, and hold them, as we hold the rest of mankind, enemies in war, in peace friends.

We, therefore, the representatives of the United States of America, in General Congress, assembled, appealing to the Supreme Judge of the world for the rectitude of our intentions, do, in the name, and by the authority of the good people of these colonies, solemnly publish and declare, that these united colonies are, and of right ought to be free and independent states; that they are absolved from all allegiance to the British Crown, and that all political connection between them and the state of Great Britain, is and ought to be totally dissolved; and that as free and independent states, they have full power to levy war, conclude peace, contract alliances, establish commerce, and to do all other acts and things which independent states may of right do. And for the support of this declaration, with a firm reliance on the protection of Divine Providence, we mutually pledge to each other our lives, our fortunes and our sacred honor.

New Hampshire: Josiah Bartlett, William Whipple, Matthew Thornton

Massachusetts: John Hancock, Samual Adams, John Adams, Robert Treat Paine, Elbridge Gerry

Rhode Island: Stephen Hopkins, William Ellery

Connecticut: Roger Sherman, Samuel Huntington, William Williams, Oliver Wolcott

New York: William Floyd, Philip Livingston, Francis Lewis, Lewis Morris

New Jersey: Richard Stockton, John Witherspoon, Francis Hopkinson, John Hart, Abraham Clark

Pennsylvania: Robert Morris, Benjamin Rush, Benjamin Franklin, John Morton, George Clymer, James Smith, George Taylor, James Wilson, George Ross

Delaware: Caesar Rodney, George Read, Thomas McKean

Maryland: Samuel Chase, William Paca, Thomas Stone, Charles Carroll of Carrollton

Virginia: George Wythe, Richard Henry Lee, Thomas Jefferson, Benjamin Harrison, Thomas Nelson, Jr., Francis Lightfoot Lee, Carter Braxton

North Carolina: William Hooper, Joseph Hewes, John Penn

South Carolina: Edward Rutledge, Thomas Heyward, Jr., Thomas Lynch, Jr., Arthur Middleton

Georgia: Button Gwinnett, Lyman Hall, George Walton

Source: The Pennsylvania Packet, July 8, 1776


----------



## cheer4bison

Good morning Groupies!  It's so good to be back in the company of friends.  I sure hope you all had an amazing 4th of July weekend.  We enjoyed a fireworks display back home in Pennsylvania.  It was a lovely evening.  Great way to celebrate!


----------



## Muushka

*Birthday!  Birthday!!

Happy Birthday Oshawa!

We hope you have a great day tomorrow!

Where shall we dine????​*


----------



## blossomz

Hey!!!

Happy Birthday Oshawa!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey all
Muushka made me aware that Stan was going to have to go back in the hospital(Thanks Barb for clearing a lot up on Stans condition).  He went back in today, 2 doors down from his previous room.  He hopes to be there no more than a week, probably more likely 2.  he is having treatments again, not as aggressive as before, but the Dr. was concerned about some things that  she didnt catch before.  So here is his address if anyone so wishes to send him best regards.  As before, he asks for prayers and appreciates all that have been sent heavenward so far.

Florida Hospital Altamonte 
601 East Altamonte Dr.
Altamonte Springs, FL 32701
Room # 3908
Mr. Stan Moore


----------



## cheer4bison

Thanks for Stan's contact information.  I'll be sure to send some pixie dust his way.  

Jill



jimmytammy said:


> Hey all
> Muushka made me aware that Stan was going to have to go back in the hospital(Thanks Barb for clearing a lot up on Stans condition).  He went back in today, 2 doors down from his previous room.  He hopes to be there no more than a week, probably more likely 2.  he is having treatments again, not as aggressive as before, but the Dr. was concerned about some things that  she didnt catch before.  So here is his address if anyone so wishes to send him best regards.  As before, he asks for prayers and appreciates all that have been sent heavenward so far.
> 
> Florida Hospital Altamonte
> 601 East Altamonte Dr.
> Altamonte Springs, FL 32701
> Room # 3908
> Mr. Stan Moore


----------



## blossomz

I'm on it!  Thanks for the update!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Oshawa!!


----------



## Muushka

*Happy Birthday Oshawa!!!!*


Thank you Jimmy for the update on our Ranger Stan.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happy birthday Oshawa!

Thanks for the update on Stan.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

How's everyone doing? Hope all of you enjoy the holiday weekend!

*Maria* ~ Looking forward to reading your reports on the restaurants. Thanks so much!  If DH/I didn't do the DDP for both weeks we would have gone to the restaurants there. 

*DiznyDi* ~ Best of luck to your DS/DIL with their new home. Hope the move goes smoothly. Dial up? What's that? Don't feel bad... I have friends in ME that has dial up.

*blossomz* ~ Glad you had a great vacation and welcome home! 

*twocats* ~ Great news about you and sending good thoughts your way with the chemo treatments. I'm very sorry to read that your mom isn't doing well and my heart goes out to you. Thoughts/prayers are with you and your mom.  

*Corinne* ~ Happy belated birthday to your "baby" and father. 

*Muushka* ~ Thanks for the posting the Declaration of Independence.

*Oshawa* ~ Happy Birthday!

*



*

*jimmytammy* ~ Poor Stan.  Thanks for the update and please keep us posted. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Oshawa!! *


----------



## wildernessDad

I hope that Stan does well with his treatments.

I hope all my fellow groupies are doing well.  Now, let's go to VWL!!!!


----------



## tea pot

Hello 
 My Dear Groupie Friends

Boy it feels like I've been off the boards forever.
A lot things have been up and down around here
but now they have seemed to level out thankfully 
nothing too serious.

You have all been in my prayers

Jimmy thanks for the update on Ranger Stan
I will be sending another card his way.

Hope you are all well and enjoying the summer 

I'm off to catch up 

Take Care


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> I hope that Stan does well with his treatments.
> 
> I hope all my fellow groupies are doing well.  Now, let's go to VWL!!!!



Im with you WD, when do we leave?


----------



## cheer4bison

Got a question on the Moms Panel site yesterday asking where I thought a family of three with a young son should stay while visiting Walt Disney World...

I'll give the Groupies three guesses as to which resort I recommended 

http://disneyworldforum.disney.go.com/questions.aspx?page=2&where=panel&qid=135960&pid=45&cid=70

(Do you think I convinced them?)


----------



## jimmytammy

cheer4bison said:


> Got a question on the Moms Panel site yesterday asking where I thought a family of three with a young son should stay while visiting Walt Disney World...
> 
> I'll give the Groupies three guesses as to which resort I recommended
> 
> http://disneyworldforum.disney.go.com/questions.aspx?page=2&where=panel&qid=135960&pid=45&cid=70
> 
> (Do you think I convinced them?)



Im so proud of you Jill.  Great answer BTW


----------



## cheer4bison

Thanks Jimmy!  It means the world to me.


----------



## Muushka

WD, when do we leave??

Cheer4, couldn't have said it any better myself.


----------



## tea pot

Jill 
You made me "home sick"
I wish I had someone like you and a Mom's Panel when my girls were young.
So I'm with WD,Jimmy, and Muushka when do we leave?


----------



## tea pot

Muushka
Thanks for the Declaration of Independence.
It's good to be reminded what that BBQ day is really about.

Did I ever tell you how much I like your Animal Farm quote
 and now your definition of INSANITY


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> WD, when do we leave??





tea pot said:


> Jill
> So I'm with WD,Jimmy, and Muushka when do we leave?



NOW!!!  Let's get the heck out of Dodge!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:
I'm ready to go back... We can all meet here...






And then go here...


----------



## eliza61

cheer4bison said:


> Got a question on the Moms Panel site yesterday asking where I thought a family of three with a young son should stay while visiting Walt Disney World...
> 
> I'll give the Groupies three guesses as to which resort I recommended
> 
> http://disneyworldforum.disney.go.com/questions.aspx?page=2&where=panel&qid=135960&pid=45&cid=70
> 
> (Do you think I convinced them?)





LOL, ya done us proud Jill!!  Great answer.


----------



## eliza61

So I got a questionaire in the mail today and need some opinions.

The dedication of the 9/11 memorial is going to happen this September on the 10th anniversary.  I got a default invite but not sure if I'm going.

Anyhoo, two questions came up that I need your vote on.

1) Should the memorial charge an admission fee or be free?  Now I'll admit I've gotten info on it before that I pretty much trashed.   Hey between Sid, Rizzo, two dogs and work, I only have so much brain matter to go around.  So I assuming that if no fee is charged cost will either come from donations or the governement.  Don't know.

2)  Would you (visitor) be willing to pay $15 bucks. This is an adult fee.  doesn't say if there will be discounts like the museums in DC.  for seniors or kids.  I cant imagine they would not have.

Yea or Nay!

Thanks guys.


----------



## MiaSRN62

cheer4bison said:


> Got a question on the Moms Panel site yesterday asking where I thought a family of three with a young son should stay while visiting Walt Disney World...
> 
> I'll give the Groupies three guesses as to which resort I recommended
> 
> http://disneyworldforum.disney.go.com/questions.aspx?page=2&where=panel&qid=135960&pid=45&cid=70
> 
> (Do you think I convinced them?)



Great answer Jill ! You've got me convinced !


----------



## MiaSRN62

eliza61 said:


> So I got a questionaire in the mail today and need some opinions.
> 
> The dedication of the 9/11 memorial is going to happen this September on the 10th anniversary.  I got a default invite but not sure if I'm going.
> 
> Anyhoo, two questions came up that I need your vote on.
> 
> 1) Should the memorial charge an admission fee or be free?  Now I'll admit I've gotten info on it before that I pretty much trashed.   Hey between Sid, Rizzo, two dogs and work, I only have so much brain matter to go around.  So I assuming that if no fee is charged cost will either come from donations or the governement.  Don't know.
> 
> 2)  Would you (visitor) be willing to pay $15 bucks. This is an adult fee.  doesn't say if there will be discounts like the museums in DC.  for seniors or kids.  I cant imagine they would not have.
> 
> Yea or Nay!
> 
> Thanks guys.



Hey eliza....was there any explanation behind the reason for the $15 fee ? I guess my heart tells me it should be free because I'd hate for anyone to be denied access based on their economic situation to such an emotional and significant event in our nation's history.  However, if that fee is going towards helping families of the victims or something to that extent I might be able to see an exception. I just think the $15/person could impact many people to not be able to bear witness to this touching memorial. Tough one.....


----------



## Corinne

eliza61 said:


> So I got a questionaire in the mail today and need some opinions.
> 
> The dedication of the 9/11 memorial is going to happen this September on the 10th anniversary.  I got a default invite but not sure if I'm going.
> 
> Anyhoo, two questions came up that I need your vote on.
> 
> 1) Should the memorial charge an admission fee or be free?  Now I'll admit I've gotten info on it before that I pretty much trashed.   Hey between Sid, Rizzo, two dogs and work, I only have so much brain matter to go around.  So I assuming that if no fee is charged cost will either come from donations or the governement.  Don't know.
> 
> 2)  Would you (visitor) be willing to pay $15 bucks. This is an adult fee.  doesn't say if there will be discounts like the museums in DC.  for seniors or kids.  I cant imagine they would not have.
> 
> Yea or Nay!
> 
> Thanks guys.



Oh my gosh, Eliza, I was taken aback when I read 10 year anniversary. Of course, I know it has been that long, but it just sent chills for some reason. I agree with Maria, I would hate for people to not be able to visit if they simply could not afford it. Would the proceeds go to the families of the victims? Perhaps they could make it optional with a suggested donation?


----------



## Corinne

I Book He Pays said:


> Hi Groupies:
> *Corinne* ~ Happy belated birthday to your "baby" and father.



Thanks Trish!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Eliza - I agree with Maria and Corinne.  I'm not in love with the $15 fee but I would be more willing to do it if the money went to the families.


----------



## cheer4bison

Good morning Groupies!

*Eliza*, I would be in favor of a nominal admission fee ($15 seems pretty steep) to cover the maintenance costs of the exhibit.  It would be nice if they would offer admission one day per week (Wednesdays, for instance) for free to accommodate those who simply can't afford to go.  I have been to several museums that have that policy.

Could I ask a general question of the groupies?  Have any of you ever stayed in a woods view room with bunk beds in the main lodge?  It looks like we'll be staying in one of these for the Moms Panel reunion this fall.  (Insert high-pitched, gleeful squeal here).   I haven't stayed in the main lodge since buying into DVC.  Do any of you know if these rooms are clustered in a particular area of the lodge?  Do these rooms feel more spacious because of the bunk beds or are they generally smaller?  Just curious what you might know on the subject.

Thanks!


----------



## Granny

cheer4bison said:


> Good morning Groupies!
> 
> *Eliza*, I would be in favor of a nominal admission fee ($15 seems pretty steep) to cover the maintenance costs of the exhibit.  It would be nice if they would offer admission one day per week (Wednesdays, for instance) for free to accommodate those who simply can't afford to go.  I have been to several museums that have that policy.



I agree with these comments all the way around.  I think a nominal fee to pay for upkeep makes sense so that the government isn't footing the bill (and you know who that means).  I like the idea of a free day too. 



> Could I ask a general question of the groupies?  Have any of you ever stayed in a woods view room with bunk beds in the main lodge?  It looks like we'll be staying in one of these for the Moms Panel reunion this fall.  (Insert high-pitched, gleeful squeal here).   I haven't stayed in the main lodge since buying into DVC.  Do any of you know if these rooms are clustered in a particular area of the lodge?  Do these rooms feel more spacious because of the bunk beds or are they generally smaller?  Just curious what you might know on the subject.
> 
> Thanks!



We stayed our first two visits to WL in exactly those type of rooms.  We were on the 5th or 6th floor if memory serves me correctly, and we requested the western side of the Lodge as you could still see MK fireworks over the trees at that time.   And there was no VWL on the other side to gaze at longingly.  

They were great rooms, and our girls LOVED the bunk beds.  The top bunk is pretty close to the ceiling (they could touch the ceiling while laying in bed) but they didn't mind at all.  

Honestly, those bunk beds were a huge hit and I think helped my girls really bond with WL.  Of course, DW & I were captivated just walking into that lobby for the first time.  

I don't know for sure if the rooms are clustered, but I do know there were several in our wing on our floor.  So maybe they do group them together.

As far as more spacious, I don't remember that feeling really.  I guess they had a smaller footprint than the second bed would have had in a regular room.  But because they went almost to the ceiling, they tended to make the room seem smaller to me.  

And after staying in DVC resorts, everything seems smaller anyway (we don't stay in studios).

The reunion sounds fun.  Enjoy!!


----------



## eliza61

Hey gang, thanks for the input.  I put down a "initial" no.  From my understanding there will actually be 2 exhibits.  There is going to be an outdoor waterfall where the actual 2 towers were with the names of the 3000victims.  This will be free.  The "indoor" building will have information, interactive stuff and the normal museum things.  think Holocaust museum.  this is what they have to find a way to fund and sustain.




cheer4bison said:


> Good morning Groupies!
> 
> Could I ask a general question of the groupies?  Have any of you ever stayed in a woods view room with bunk beds in the main lodge?  It looks like we'll be staying in one of these for the Moms Panel reunion this fall.  (Insert high-pitched, gleeful squeal here).   I haven't stayed in the main lodge since buying into DVC.  Do any of you know if these rooms are clustered in a particular area of the lodge?  Do these rooms feel more spacious because of the bunk beds or are they generally smaller?  Just curious what you might know on the subject.
> 
> Thanks!




Hey Jill, 
Actually we thought the room was a bit smaller.  It may have been because the bunkbeds go "up" they gave an illusion of taking up space or it may be that we stayed in them about 10 months after our first stay at the lodge and it was our first time going back from a 1 bedroom to a regular room.    I'm not sure if the are all situated in a particular area, as we only stayed in the main lodge once.  We were very comfortable though.


----------



## Corinne

cheer4bison said:


> Good morning Groupies!
> 
> Could I ask a general question of the groupies?  Have any of you ever stayed in a woods view room with bunk beds in the main lodge?  It looks like we'll be staying in one of these for the Moms Panel reunion this fall.  (Insert high-pitched, gleeful squeal here).   I haven't stayed in the main lodge since buying into DVC.  Do any of you know if these rooms are clustered in a particular area of the lodge?  Do these rooms feel more spacious because of the bunk beds or are they generally smaller?  Just curious what you might know on the subject.
> 
> Thanks!



Jill,

What a fabulous experience being on the Moms Panel must be! I would LOVE to do that!!

We stayed at the WL several times when the boys were young, prior to becoming DVC members. We had the bunk beds twice I believe. They were not a novelty since they had slept in bunks at home at the time. I did not feel the rooms were roomier, and as Eliza mentioned, being high up it did feel like they took up space. It was perfectly fine though. As you know, the rooms are smaller than the other deluxe resorts. Have a blast!!!


----------



## Muushka

*IT HAS BEEN MORE THAN 24 HOURS SINCE SOMEONE POSTED!!!!!!!!!​*
*I digress..*...

*Tomorrow, another big, big, big Groupie day!!!

Happy Birthday lisah0711

We hope it is a special day for you!

Where do we want to meet/eat??????​*


----------



## blossomz

What's going on here!!!  24 hours and no posts?????


Meanwhile:  DITTO!

Happy Birthday lisah0711


----------



## blossomz

eliza61 said:


> So I got a questionaire in the mail today and need some opinions.
> 
> The dedication of the 9/11 memorial is going to happen this September on the 10th anniversary.  I got a default invite but not sure if I'm going.
> 
> Anyhoo, two questions came up that I need your vote on.
> 
> 1) Should the memorial charge an admission fee or be free?  Now I'll admit I've gotten info on it before that I pretty much trashed.   Hey between Sid, Rizzo, two dogs and work, I only have so much brain matter to go around.  So I assuming that if no fee is charged cost will either come from donations or the governement.  Don't know.
> 
> 2)  Would you (visitor) be willing to pay $15 bucks. This is an adult fee.  doesn't say if there will be discounts like the museums in DC.  for seniors or kids.  I cant imagine they would not have.
> 
> Yea or Nay!
> 
> Thanks guys.



I think any family member effected by 9/11 should be free.  I wouldn't have a problem paying as a non-family member.


----------



## wildernessDad

blossomz said:


> I think any family member effected by 9/11 should be free.  I wouldn't have a problem paying as a non-family member.



Agreed.


----------



## franandaj

blossomz said:


> I think any family member effected by 9/11 should be free.  I wouldn't have a problem paying as a non-family member.



I think this is an excellent idea, I also like the one day a week free.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Birthday lisah0711!!!​


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday lisah0711!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

We took a last minute day trip to the NC mts. this past Sat.  We drove to Mast Store in Valle Crucis, got some fresh popped kettle corn, old fashioned candy, chow chow and T got a big pot to use for canning.  Then back to Boone to eat at Danl Boone Inn.  Really good down home food.  Then drove over to the Blue Ridge Pkwy.  At one point, around 5pm, we saw 69*!!  It was so nice!  That was near Grandfather Mt.  We love the mts., its so majestic, feeling nearer to God, and feeling closer to the Lodge when we cant be there ourselves.

Hope to call Stan tonight to get an update


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza

I have mixed feelings about paying to see the memorial.  But if the money would truly go to help out the families affected by the tragedy, then would have no problem.


----------



## eliza61

blossomz said:


> What's going on here!!!  24 hours and no posts?????
> 
> 
> Meanwhile:  DITTO!
> 
> Happy Birthday lisah0711



LOL.  It's the exciting lives we groupies are living!!  

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY Lisah0711*


Thanks again for the input guys, Whenever I get these surveys I always wonder why they don't expand the pool base?    It was a national tragedy and I really can't image victims family's going more than a few times.  

Anyway I think anyone who lost a loved one is definitely allowed free access.  The victims families will have a special service for the dedication next 9/11 which will include a visit prior to the opening.


----------



## wildernessDad

July must be when VWL groupies hibernate, because the post count is going way down here.  We must wake up sometime before December, so we can make our annual trek down to the Lodge.


----------



## tea pot

Happy Birthday lisah0711
Hope You Had a Magical Day


----------



## franandaj

I'll be there well before December!    Less than two weeks and I will be in double digits for my countdown to my stay at the Lodge!


----------



## eliza61

A Two-fer today:

*Main Street Ice cream Parlor opened in 1971 as Borden's Plaza Ice Cream Parlor.  In 1981 the sponsorship changed and it became Sealtest ice cream Parlor.  In 1993 it offically became the Plaza Ice Cream parlor.*

_*When Disneys Magic Kingdom opened its doors on October 1, 1971, adult admission cost just $3.50, a seven-ride attraction ticket book cost $4.75 and an 11-ride attraction ticket book cost only $5.75*_.



Anyone with pictures of the Main Street Ice cream Parlor?


----------



## Dizny Dad

Man, are you hitting us early or what?!?  Enjoy the day; there's a WDW trip in the future!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Anyone with pictures of the Main Street Ice cream Parlor?


----------



## DiznyDi

Just stopping by to wish *lisah0711* a very Happy Belated Birthday!  Another year older and another year wiser.  Hope your day was special in every way!


----------



## eliza61

Ok, it's 98 degrees here in Philly/SJ and I'm having hot flashes.  
Who the heck came up with this game plan?   

Anybody have some WL pool pictures?  I need nice cool thoughts today.


----------



## stopher1

eliza61 said:


> Ok, it's 98 degrees here in Philly/SJ and I'm having hot flashes.
> Who the heck came up with this game plan?
> 
> Anybody have some WL pool pictures?  I need nice cool thoughts today.



Your wish is my command eliza!


----------



## stopher1

Hello friends!

This summer has just been crazy.  I cannot stop and catch my breath.  Here there and everywhere...  phwew.   Last week I was in Cincinnati all week for work, and then over the weekend on a Scout campout, and tomorrow I leave for CA for my grandmother's memorial service on Saturday.  Crazy.  

Speaking of the service, I have been asked to be one of the speakers, plus a scripture reader, plus a driver to pick-up (and later take home again) two of the oldest relatives.  Saturday will be a LONG, full day.  I'm not a huge fan of public speaking, tending to get nervous and voice wavering, etc as a result of my innate introversion (yes Muush, I really am quite introverted and shy)... so pray for me please.  Even though a lot of the people expected are of course family members, it doesn't matter.  I tend to have issues with public speaking.  My uncle tells me they are expecting close to 100 people.  Family members from at least 10 states are heading in for the gathering.  

I fly at 0'dark 30 in the am tomorrow, and then return home on Tuesday.  I will be going to Disneyland on Monday, staying at the DL Hotel.  (Couldn't get a room at my beloved Grand Californian...  but that's okay, I want to see the renovations at the DLH closely too).  Can't wait for that visit.  I'll be spending time with my FIL as well, and get to see first-hand how he's doing.  And I get to have lunch with friends on Thursday, as well as dinner with a different friend, plus a gathering of friends Sunday afternoon/evening.  So it's definitely going to be a full "bang for your buck" kind of trip.  

Have a great day Groupies!  I'll check back in again soon.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Did somebody say Pool Party?


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Did somebody say Pool Party?





Yep, let 'em jump in and join the fun!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Jump in quick Eliza!!


----------



## franandaj

Ooooh!  I hope the weather cooperates for some pool time on my trip in Oct/Nov!  That looks wonderful!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Eliza - We were crazy enough to go to Hershey Park in that weather yesterday!  We did wait until after 5 though.  

Stopher - My prayers are with you.  I hope everything goes okay and I will be thinking of you.


----------



## cheer4bison

Thanks for all the excellent pool pictures today, Groupies!  

And, good luck Stopher, with your busy upcoming trip.  You'll do a great job I'm sure.


----------



## twokats

stopher1 said:


> Speaking of the service, I have been asked to be one of the speakers, plus a scripture reader, plus a driver to pick-up (and later take home again) two of the oldest relatives.  Saturday will be a LONG, full day.  I'm not a huge fan of public speaking, tending to get nervous and voice wavering, etc as a result of my innate introversion (yes Muush, I really am quite introverted and shy)... so pray for me please.  Even though a lot of the people expected are of course family members, it doesn't matter.  I tend to have issues with public speaking.



Stopher, if I can do it especially with all the prayers the groupies gave me, I feel confident in you also.  It was really hard, but I focused on my brother and did not really notice how many people were in the room (and there was a lot).
Good luck and have a safe trip.


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> This summer has just been crazy.  I cannot stop and catch my breath.  Here there and everywhere...  phwew.   Last week I was in Cincinnati all week for work, and then over the weekend on a Scout campout, and tomorrow I leave for CA for my grandmother's memorial service on Saturday.  Crazy.
> 
> Speaking of the service, I have been asked to be one of the speakers, plus a scripture reader, plus a driver to pick-up (and later take home again) two of the oldest relatives.  Saturday will be a LONG, full day.  I'm not a huge fan of public speaking, tending to get nervous and voice wavering, etc as a result of my innate introversion (yes Muush, I really am quite introverted and shy)... so pray for me please.  Even though a lot of the people expected are of course family members, it doesn't matter.  I tend to have issues with public speaking.  My uncle tells me they are expecting close to 100 people.  Family members from at least 10 states are heading in for the gathering.
> 
> I fly at 0'dark 30 in the am tomorrow, and then return home on Tuesday.  I will be going to Disneyland on Monday, staying at the DL Hotel.  (Couldn't get a room at my beloved Grand Californian...  but that's okay, I want to see the renovations at the DLH closely too).  Can't wait for that visit.  I'll be spending time with my FIL as well, and get to see first-hand how he's doing.  And I get to have lunch with friends on Thursday, as well as dinner with a different friend, plus a gathering of friends Sunday afternoon/evening.  So it's definitely going to be a full "bang for your buck" kind of trip.
> 
> Have a great day Groupies!  I'll check back in again soon.



I find that very hard to believe (introverted?  Stopher???) but I do believe you.  I hope that the words flow from you, and that the service is a blessing to all.


----------



## Corinne

stopher1 said:


> Your wish is my command eliza!



Thanks for the photos, Christopher.....BUT, I need to know when you visited the WL and the pools were that empty!!!


----------



## Corinne

Christopher, you will be in my prayers. I am sure you will do a wonderful job speaking. Have a safe trip.


----------



## blossomz

Stop her you will be great...speak from your heart!

And speaking of the pool, when we were there the very beginning of this very July...there were no ducks in the pool!  What is with that!?

Meanwhile...very excited..a friend called and asked if I would "tour guide" for them!  I was at first reluctant...but they convinced me to go along!  We will all be staying at SSR...never stayed there.  I'll be there for 5 nights!  My guide and I have talked many times about how much fun it would be to see DVC as a possible tour setter upper!  Soooo, she is setting me up to shadow someone when I'm down!  I'm hoping the state will soon offer early retirement for teachers in the near future!

Anyway...will be heading back to the world August 10-15!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

*lisa0711* ~ Happy Belated Birthday! Hope you had an enjoyable day!

*jimmytammy* ~ Many years ago... DH/I stayed at a timeshare in Boone and visited Grandfather Mtn. It was during the winter and the area was beautiful! I hope to go back in the future and explore the area more.  How's Stan doing?

*eliza61* ~ Pictures... NP!




















Weather wise... it's been brutal here as well in central NJ. Today was comfortable and less humid. The past few days our heat index reached 100 and we were in the mid 90's. I don't mind the heat but the humidity gets to me.

*stopher1* ~ Wishing you a safe trip to CA and good luck with your speech. Like you, I have issues talking in front of people. Having "all eyes on me" scares the daylights out of me. If I'm sitting down with a small group of people I'm fine. Focus on the memories that you had with your grandmother, the good times you shared with her, family gatherings, holidays, etc. I'll be thinking of you and your family.

*stopher1/Dizny Dad/Granny/KAT4Disney* ~ Great pictures and the ducks are so cute!!!

*blossomz* ~ DH/I stayed at SSR in May for two weeks so if you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask here (if others don't mind) or via. PM. I'll be glad to help you out!  If you need an assistant... I'll go... hmmm... not sure how DH would feel about that! LOL

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher
You will do fine.  I was very much an introvert, shy, didnt like getting in front of people for any reason.  I know, like you, its hard to believe I was that way.  But I sorta forced myself by Gods grace to step up and do something out of character.  We had an adult sunday school class teaching position open, and I felt God pushing me to take it.  Mind you, I had never done something like this before, let alone having to teach from Revelation

Point is I did it, with Gods help.  I prayed about it, not wanting to mess up cause here I was teaching His word.  If it feels natural, share your faith, share your memories, God will speak through you if He has something He wants heard. Lean on Him, He will see you through.  And He may just be preparing you for something down the road.

I will be praying for you, but you will do fine


----------



## jimmytammy

Just off the phone with Stan.  He sounded good.  He finished treatments 2 days ago, started Iprogen shots(not sure if Im saying or spelling this right)but as before its to help him stay strong while the treatments do there thing. Nurse told him to expect severe joint pain because of meds, but so far, no pain after 3 shots He says his #s are looking good, good #s going up, bad #s going down.  He feels there is good possibility he will go home by Sat.


----------



## cheer4bison

Hi there Groupies!

You are such a warm, knowledgeable bunch that I thought one or two among you (or perhaps more) might be interested in applying for the 2012 Walt Disney World Moms Panel.  In case you missed it, here is the announcement that ran recently on the Disney Parks blog:

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2011/07/whats-your-pixie-dust-level/

And, in case you were curious, I'm the second one on the left in blue.

If you have even the slightest inclination to apply, go for it!  Without hesitation I can say it has been one of the most extraordinary experiences of my life.  It is a priceless opportunity to learn something new, stretch your personal boundaries, and best of all, help others make the most of their Disney vacations.


----------



## cheer4bison

Saw these on the Disney blog this morning.  I spotted them at Roaring Fork last May too but was not hungry at the time.  Sigh.  Has anyone ever had one?  Are they as yummy as they look?

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2011/07/14/smores-a-la-wilderness-lodge/

And, did you know that Roaring Fork started serving Mickey waffles this spring?  Very excited to make this discovery.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

cheer4bison said:


> Saw these on the Disney blog this morning.  I spotted them at Roaring Fork last May too but was not hungry at the time.  Sigh.  Has anyone ever had one?  Are they as yummy as they look?
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2011/07/14/smores-a-la-wilderness-lodge/
> 
> And, did you know that Roaring Fork started serving Mickey waffles this spring?  Very excited to make this discovery.



I'm not a big cake fan (which is so weird considering my sweet tooth!  ) but I might have to try that cupcake!    And Mickey waffles too?!?!?  Time for a trip!


----------



## wildernessDad

cheer4bison said:


> Saw these on the Disney blog this morning.  I spotted them at Roaring Fork last May too but was not hungry at the time.  Sigh.  Has anyone ever had one?  Are they as yummy as they look?
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2011/07/14/smores-a-la-wilderness-lodge/
> 
> And, did you know that Roaring Fork started serving Mickey waffles this spring?  Very excited to make this discovery.



That cake looks good.  I could, however, go right now for a Mickey Premium Bar.


----------



## blossomz

I book he pays...thanks for your offer to help.  Mainly I'm wondering the best place to be/request.  After researching, it seems I want Congress Park which I have requested.  Any thoughts?


----------



## cheer4bison

Congress Park, Downtown Disney view...that's what I'd request.  We liked this resort way more than we anticipated we would when we stayed there two summers ago.  Have fun Blossomz!



blossomz said:


> I book he pays...thanks for your offer to help.  Mainly I'm wondering the best place to be/request.  After researching, it seems I want Congress Park which I have requested.  Any thoughts?


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> Just off the phone with Stan.  He sounded good.  He finished treatments 2 days ago, started Iprogen shots(not sure if Im saying or spelling this right)but as before its to help him stay strong while the treatments do there thing. Nurse told him to expect severe joint pain because of meds, but so far, no pain after 3 shots He says his #s are looking good, good #s going up, bad #s going down.  He feels there is good possibility he will go home by Sat.



Jimmy, you are not too far off they are nuprogen shots.  Mom had to have a lot of them during her chemo days.


----------



## blossomz

cheer4bison said:


> Congress Park, Downtown Disney view...that's what I'd request.  We liked this resort way more than we anticipated we would when we stayed there two summers ago.  Have fun Blossomz!



Thanks..good to know!


----------



## Inkmahm

*waves*

Haven't been posting here much lately but I've been reading to catch up on our bunch of mooses.  Lots of prayers and birthdays- belated birthday wishes and continued prayers going out!  Public speaking isn't my strong point, either.  But at a funeral for someone I deeply loved, I'd have a hard time not bawling my eyes out.  My brother got up to speak at our father's funeral and I still don't know how he got through it.  

Update for me:  FIL is doing well after his surgery for colon cancer.  He now faces 6 more months of chemo so please keep him in your prayers for continued strength.  

DH is doing really well after his combo hernia/parathyroid surgery. We're hoping this will be it and no more parathyroid surgery will be needed in the future.

My mom had surgery today to replace her second knee.  She is in a great deal of pain and says this one was much worse than her first knee replacement.  Please remember her in your prayers.  

The friend of mine whose husband was in ICU says he is on the road to recovery and doing much much better!  It was touch and go for awhile so I'm sure the prayers offered helped pull him through.  Thank you!

I'm still officially unemployed but working a day or two each week for my old employer to help them through a few projects.  It will be 2 years for me at the end of October since I've had a full time job.  I just explained to someone recently that I am looking at this period in my life as being a great blessing.  I know that God has not promised us tomorrow.  We never know when we may be the one who is sick, or worse.  Even if DH and I never get to the long retirement that we hope to have together, I can look back at these past 2 years and say we've had a mini-retirement while we are both still able to enjoy it.  While I hope to be back to a full time job at some point, I really am enjoying this unplanned break in my career.  I know a lot of people are praying for me to find a job.  I think God has answered their prayers, just not in the way expected.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Inkmahm -* Nice to hear from you again, and thanks for the update.  Good luck to you in "coming out of retirement".


----------



## jimmytammy

Inkmahm
No doubt, your faith is strong.  If we all lived our lives with your attitude, how much better the world would be.  Hang in there, hold strong to your faith, and as you know, He will see you through it all.


----------



## eliza61

Inkmahm said:


> *waves*
> 
> I'm still officially unemployed but working a day or two each week for my old employer to help them through a few projects.  It will be 2 years for me at the end of October since I've had a full time job.  I just explained to someone recently that I am looking at this period in my life as being a great blessing.  I know that God has not promised us tomorrow.  We never know when we may be the one who is sick, or worse.  Even if DH and I never get to the long retirement that we hope to have together, I can look back at these past 2 years and say we've had a mini-retirement while we are both still able to enjoy it.  While I hope to be back to a full time job at some point, I really am enjoying this unplanned break in my career.  I know a lot of people are praying for me to find a job.*  I think God has answered their prayers, just not in the way expected*.



Hi Inkmahm, it is wonderful to hear from you again.    And so many times his plans work out a bit better.    I'm so very happy to hear of your "lemonade" amongst some lemons.  so many times we can be left a bit bitter by life's curve ball so its wonderful to hear you are enjoying your life.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies and TGIF!

*jimmytammy* ~ Thank you very much for the update on Stan. 

*cheer4bison* ~ What a great photo of all of you! Being able to help others plan their vacations is a rewarding experience and making new friends as well. That cupcake looks awesome! If I saw that in May I would have had one in a second. Yum!!!  Now I'm craving cupcakes! LOL

*blossomz* ~ Congress Park is one of the most popular sections at SSR. You are within walking distance to Downtown Disney which is a huge plus if you like to spend time there. If you plan on using the transportation system there is a main bus hub at DTD which is also near Congress Park. The quiet pool is very relaxing and the popular rocking chairs are right by that pool. Not all units will have a full view of DTD. We had a partial view which was fine with us. We stayed in 1835 which is a two bedroom villa on the fourth floor and loved it. If you prefer the main pool, that's closer to the Springs/Grandstand sections.  If you would like to see pictures of the villa, resort, pools, etc. please PM your email address and I'll be glad to help as well as answering any of your questions. DH/I walked the entire resort and took plenty of pictures. If you can't stay in Congress Park then I would suggest the Springs or Grandstand. Springs/Grandstand sections are closer to the Carriage House (main bldg) where you have Artist's Palette, Turf Club Restaurant, lobby, spa, gym and main pool. The boat that takes you to DTD is near there as well.  

*Inkmahn* ~ Thanks so much for the updates and prayers will continue for your DH, mother and FIL. There's a reason for everything in life and I truly believe in that. Granted you aren't working full time yet but for now you can be there for your DH/mother/FIL and work a little bit. Enjoy the quality time with the family, travel and enjoy each day.  Good luck in your continue search in finding a job and keep the faith. You have the right attitude.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## kid-at-heart

Soon we will be visiting VWL for our first visit and I am very, very excited.  Recently though, my daughter and I spent a few days at OKW and experienced a thermostat problem.  Each night, around 3ish, the AC would stop working and the room would become very warm.  To get it working again I had to get up, turn the thermostat up into the 80s and then back down to 70 degrees. I am not sure if this is what really made it work again or if it was on sensor of some kind and my walking around the room triggered it back to AC mode. Regardless, rumor has it there is a way to override WDW thermostats, so, two questions, has anyone experienced a similar problem at VWL and if so, is anyone aware of a way to override the thermostat standard settings.

Many thanks,


----------



## Dynaguy

Inkmahm wanted me to drop by now that I'm a member and say hello.

She said I'm preceded by my reputation.


----------



## eliza61

Dynaguy said:


> Inkmahm wanted me to drop by now that I'm a member and say hello.
> 
> She said I'm preceded by my reputation.



LOL, Welcome Dynaguy to our merry band of moose-katers.  
Yep, Inkmahm filled us all in.   Glad to meet ya!


----------



## eliza61

kid-at-heart said:


> Soon we will be visiting VWL for our first visit and I am very, very excited.  Recently though, my daughter and I spent a few days at OKW and experienced a thermostat problem.  Each night, around 3ish, the AC would stop working and the room would become very warm.  To get it working again I had to get up, turn the thermostat up into the 80s and then back down to 70 degrees. I am not sure if this is what really made it work again or if it was on sensor of some kind and my walking around the room triggered it back to AC mode. Regardless, rumor has it there is a way to override WDW thermostats, so, two questions, has anyone experienced a similar problem at VWL and if so, is anyone aware of a way to override the thermostat standard settings.
> 
> Many thanks,



Hey KaH, 
Never had a problem with the air at WL.  I generally go to the world during August so I'm pretty concious of the heatl.   

I've read how to override the thermostat, usually on the resort boards.  see if you can search and find some thing.


----------



## jimmytammy

kid-at-heart said:


> Soon we will be visiting VWL for our first visit and I am very, very excited.  Recently though, my daughter and I spent a few days at OKW and experienced a thermostat problem.  Each night, around 3ish, the AC would stop working and the room would become very warm.  To get it working again I had to get up, turn the thermostat up into the 80s and then back down to 70 degrees. I am not sure if this is what really made it work again or if it was on sensor of some kind and my walking around the room triggered it back to AC mode. Regardless, rumor has it there is a way to override WDW thermostats, so, two questions, has anyone experienced a similar problem at VWL and if so, is anyone aware of a way to override the thermostat standard settings.
> 
> Many thanks,



We have exp. those same issues at VWL, as well as other DVC resorts, and All Stars.  I understand the thermostats are set to cut off once activity is not going on, but not sure how it detects movement.  I dont think you can override.


----------



## Muushka

Dynaguy said:


> Inkmahm wanted me to drop by now that I'm a member and say hello.
> 
> She said I'm preceded by my reputation.



OK, tell us all about that reputation .  Groupies live for that stuff.  Well that and trip reports and lots of pictures.

Grab yourself a Moosie Siggy of our beloved, I'll bet he would look mighty handsome on you.


----------



## Muushka

*Tomorrow!!  Big big big day.  Another birthday!


Happy Birthday deebits AKA Deirdre

Have a wonderful day *​


----------



## kid-at-heart

eliza61 said:


> Hey KaH,
> Never had a problem with the air at WL.  I generally go to the world during August so I'm pretty concious of the heatl.
> 
> I've read how to override the thermostat, usually on the resort boards.  see if you can search and find some thing.



eliza61 and jimmytammy,
Thanks much for the replies.  This year is the first time we have traveled in the summer and the first time we have experienced this problem.  We normally travel during the fall or winter months.  I was surprised this June when every night I woke up in an overly warm room.  I should have called about the issue but I was traveling with just my child and we were running from the moment we rose to the moment my head hit the pillow.  Our next trip will be mid-August and after this trip I hope we can return to our off-season vacations.


----------



## franandaj

Dynaguy said:


> Inkmahm wanted me to drop by now that I'm a member and say hello.
> 
> She said I'm preceded by my reputation.





eliza61 said:


> LOL, Welcome Dynaguy to our merry band of moose-katers.
> Yep, Inkmahm filled us all in.   Glad to meet ya!






Muushka said:


> OK, tell us all about that reputation .  Groupies live for that stuff.  Well that and trip reports and lots of pictures.



I think I missed the filling in...so I'd like to hear about that reputation too!  




jimmytammy said:


> We have exp. those same issues at VWL, as well as other DVC resorts, and All Stars.  I understand the thermostats are set to cut off once activity is not going on, but not sure how it detects movement.  I dont think you can override.



I guess I'm lucky that I toss and turn a lot at night, keeps the air going all night.  I love sleeping in a room that resembles a meat locker!


----------



## Muushka

franandaj said:


> I think I missed the filling in...so I'd like to hear about that reputation too!
> 
> *Oh good!  I was afraid I was the only one who missed it!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm lucky that I toss and turn a lot at night, keeps the air going all night.  *I love sleeping in a room that resembles a meat locker!
> *



Where oh where is the tag fairy when you need him/her?


----------



## Dynaguy

Muushka said:


> OK, tell us all about that reputation .  Groupies live for that stuff.  Well that and trip reports and lots of pictures.
> 
> Grab yourself a Moosie Siggy of our beloved, I'll bet he would look mighty handsome on you.




There! How does that  look?

Muushka- have we met on a cruise or the Bug Lake Tower lounge?   The name seems vaguely familiar.


----------



## Dynaguy

kid-at-heart said:


> Soon we will be visiting VWL for our first visit and I am very, very excited.  Recently though, my daughter and I spent a few days at OKW and experienced a thermostat problem.  Each night, around 3ish, the AC would stop working and the room would become very warm.  To get it working again I had to get up, turn the thermostat up into the 80s and then back down to 70 degrees. I am not sure if this is what really made it work again or if it was on sensor of some kind and my walking around the room triggered it back to AC mode. Regardless, rumor has it there is a way to override WDW thermostats, so, two questions, has anyone experienced a similar problem at VWL and if so, is anyone aware of a way to override the thermostat standard settings.
> 
> Many thanks,





eliza61 said:


> Hey KaH,
> Never had a problem with the air at WL.  I generally go to the world during August so I'm pretty concious of the heatl.
> 
> I've read how to override the thermostat, usually on the resort boards.  see if you can search and find some thing.





jimmytammy said:


> We have exp. those same issues at VWL, as well as other DVC resorts, and All Stars.  I understand the thermostats are set to cut off once activity is not going on, but not sure how it detects movement.  I dont think you can override.





I think pretty much all of the rooms are now equiped with thermostats( that can be overridden with the secret instructions from these forums printed, and stored in our Owner's Locker.

Otherwise, they are also equiped with motion sensors that shut off the climate control while you are away in the parks, saving massive amounts of energy, or while you are putting up your fetand reading, or while you sleep.

When I wake up with a chill or a sweat, I usually employ Jedi gestures toward the motion sensor, and the climate control resumes operation. You don't actually have to run around the bed or go to the bathroom or goof with the thermostat.

However- It seems to me that I should be able to get some transparent duct tape from the Owner's Locker and attach a balloon on a string ( or a balsa airplane or a something )to the blade of the ceiling fan on low speed and serve the same purpose- perpetual motion if you will.

Someone needs to experiment before our next trip.

On the other hand, I hear the latest cruise ship has a system whereby you insert your room key when inside to make the systems work, and that it's the latest thing in hotels. Maybe this will be better?


----------



## franandaj

Muushka said:


> Where oh where is the tag fairy when you need him/her?



Yikes!  I forgot about that!  I figured that I am destined to remain tagless!


----------



## Muushka

Dynaguy said:


> There! How does that  look?
> 
> Muushka- have we met on a cruise or the Bug Lake Tower lounge?   The name seems vaguely familiar.



Silly me!  You are Ink's husband!  You are right, we do know you.

The Moosie looks awesome on you.

OK, we have never been allowed in the BLT lounge (never stayed there) but we have done 3 Disney cruises.  3/20/04 Magic 12/23/05 (I think, on Wonder) and 9/27/08 Magic (I think).  Anyone ring a bell?


franandaj said:


> Yikes!  I forgot about that!  I figured that I am destined to remain tagless!



I remained tagless for about 10 years before I got one.  And based on my tags, I think the TF hung on this thread.  Hopefully she/he will see that comment you made.


----------



## DiznyDi

Welcome *Dynaguy*! Nice to see you around the Dis!
DH and I had the pleasure of sharing your Illuminations Cruise last December.

Hi Groupies   I've missed you!
Hopefully our lives have returned to 'normal' and I'll have more time to participate in our daily discussions.


----------



## blossomz

Extending an official welcome Dynaguy!  We love new folk on our virtual porch so grab a rocker and set awhile!  

Saw Cars 2 tonight. Not a dull moment!  I even saw a hidden whatever in the movie !  First time I found one.  There is a sign on the racetrack for Lassitires!


----------



## Dynaguy

Muushka said:


> OK, we have never been allowed in the BLT lounge (never stayed there) but we have done 3 Disney cruises.  3/20/04 Magic 12/23/05 (I think, on Wonder) and 9/27/08 Magic (I think).  Anyone ring a bell?



She'll have to set me straight as to who I have or haven't met in real life.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome, Welcome, Welcome DynaGuy!!!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

*Dynaguy* ~ Welcome to the family and great to have you here! Reputation... what reputation? 

Happy Birthday deebits AKA Deirdre!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Corinne

Nice to see you again *Ink* and  *Dynaguy!*

*Blossomz*~when we stayed at SSR in May, I requested The Grandstand. It is actually farthest from DTD, not sure if that is important to you.  I liked the idea of being close to the main building, and the bus stop is the first on, first off. 

*Jimmy*~thank you for your updates on Stan.


----------



## Inkmahm

Dynaguy said:


> She'll have to set me straight as to who I have or haven't met in real life.



Of course I'll set you straignt, don't I always?  

Welcome to the thread, sweetie!


----------



## wildernessDad

Dynaguy said:


> Inkmahm wanted me to drop by now that I'm a member and say hello.
> 
> She said I'm preceded by my reputation.



Welcome to Planet Moose!


----------



## blossomz

Thanks Corinne. Looks like we should request the Springs. There are a lot of first timers and 4 kids!


----------



## jimmytammy

Unfortunately, he is still in the hospital.  Hopes to go home sometime this week.  His platelet count is low, still on nuprogen.  He sounded groggy, Sweetie said he was on benadryl today, so that is probably the cause.  I could hear the dissapointment in he and Carolyns voice in that they werent home.  But they are hanging in there.  He appreciates the continued cards and letters.  Blossomz, he mentioned receiving one from you this week.  And all continued prayers are appreciated as well.  He says hello to all us Moosies!!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Unfortunately, he is still in the hospital.  Hopes to go home sometime this week.  His platelet count is low, still on nuprogen.  He sounded groggy, Sweetie said he was on benadryl today, so that is probably the cause.  I could hear the dissapointment in he and Carolyns voice in that they werent home.  But they are hanging in there.  He appreciates the continued cards and letters.  Blossomz, he mentioned receiving one from you this week.  And all continued prayers are appreciated as well.  He says hello to all us Moosies!!



Thanks Jimmy.


----------



## blossomz

Thanks Jimmy..  I hope the cards help a bit...


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday deebits!*
Hope you enjoyed your special day in celebration with family and friends.

As always, JT, many thanks for the update on Ranger Stan.


----------



## jimmytammy

A extra big Happy Birthday deebits!!! because I missed it yesterday. Sorry


----------



## twokats

Corinne said:


> Nice to see you again *Ink* and  *Dynaguy!*
> 
> *Blossomz*~when we stayed at SSR in May, I requested The Grandstand. It is actually farthest from DTD, not sure if that is important to you.  I liked the idea of being close to the main building, and the bus stop is the first on, first off.



I also send a big welcome to Dynaguy!!!

When Kati and I stayed at SSR we also got the Grandstand and we loved it.  The bus was also our reasoning and we had a great view out our balcony.  If I can find it soon I will post it.

Update on my Mom. . . . is not good.  She took a sudden turn for the worse Sunday morning and we are in the comfort mode that hospice takes.  I am staying with her at night and we are trying to have someone with her all day also.  My DH is being very supportive especially in that he and my DS are being neglected and having to take care of everything by themselves.  And to top it off my DS sprained his ankle very bad on Saturday afternoon.  I know my Dad is standing at the gates waiting for her to join him.  
Believe me, I have had a few private pity parties, but then I take a deep breath and carry on.  I just want her to be in peace.  
Thanks to all of you groupies and I hope everyone is keeping cool.  We have been over 100 for well over two weeks in a row.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Welcome Dynaguy!*

*Inkmahm *- please pass on to *Horselover *your technique for getting Dynaguy on the thread.  We need *Anniversary Guy *checking in every once in a while!


----------



## eliza61

twokats said:


> I also send a big welcome to Dynaguy!!!
> 
> When Kati and I stayed at SSR we also got the Grandstand and we loved it.  The bus was also our reasoning and we had a great view out our balcony.  If I can find it soon I will post it.
> 
> Update on my Mom. . . . is not good.  She took a sudden turn for the worse Sunday morning and we are in the comfort mode that hospice takes.  I am staying with her at night and we are trying to have someone with her all day also.  My DH is being very supportive especially in that he and my DS are being neglected and having to take care of everything by themselves.  And to top it off my DS sprained his ankle very bad on Saturday afternoon.  I know my Dad is standing at the gates waiting for her to join him.
> Believe me, I have had a few private pity parties, but then I take a deep breath and carry on.  I just want her to be in peace.
> Thanks to all of you groupies and I hope everyone is keeping cool.  We have been over 100 for well over two weeks in a row.





Sending out my prayers and all my love to you and your family Kathy.  You're family is being supportive because they love you, take comfort in that.  let in envelope and warm you.  Sounds like your mom was a terrific lady with many love ones.


----------



## eliza61

Time to put on your thinking caps lads and lassies.

1)  There are two caves on Tom Sawyers Island.  What are their names?
2)  What is Big Bertha and where is it found?
3) What is the name of the Blizzard Beach Mascot and what is it?
4)  Mickey Mouse was born on 11/18/19228 in the movie Steamboat Willie but prior to Mickey walt had another cartoon character.  What was it and what was its name?


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> I also send a big welcome to Dynaguy!!!
> 
> When Kati and I stayed at SSR we also got the Grandstand and we loved it.  The bus was also our reasoning and we had a great view out our balcony.  If I can find it soon I will post it.
> 
> Update on my Mom. . . . is not good.  She took a sudden turn for the worse Sunday morning and we are in the comfort mode that hospice takes.  I am staying with her at night and we are trying to have someone with her all day also.  My DH is being very supportive especially in that he and my DS are being neglected and having to take care of everything by themselves.  And to top it off my DS sprained his ankle very bad on Saturday afternoon.  I know my Dad is standing at the gates waiting for her to join him.
> Believe me, I have had a few private pity parties, but then I take a deep breath and carry on.  I just want her to be in peace.
> Thanks to all of you groupies and I hope everyone is keeping cool.  We have been over 100 for well over two weeks in a row.



So sorry Kathy.  We will pray for peace for all of you.


----------



## horselover

twokats said:


> Update on my Mom. . . . is not good.  She took a sudden turn for the worse Sunday morning and we are in the comfort mode that hospice takes.  I am staying with her at night and we are trying to have someone with her all day also.  My DH is being very supportive especially in that he and my DS are being neglected and having to take care of everything by themselves.  And to top it off my DS sprained his ankle very bad on Saturday afternoon.  I know my Dad is standing at the gates waiting for her to join him.
> Believe me, I have had a few private pity parties, but then I take a deep breath and carry on.  I just want her to be in peace.
> Thanks to all of you groupies and I hope everyone is keeping cool.  We have been over 100 for well over two weeks in a row.



Praying for peace for your mom Kathy.    



Dizny Dad said:


> *Welcome Dynaguy!*
> 
> *Inkmahm *- please pass on to *Horselover *your technique for getting Dynaguy on the thread.  We need *Anniversary Guy *checking in every once in a while!



Ha!            I haven't heard that name for awhile.  I just don't think it's going to happen, but I will pass along your request!

Welcome to the groupies Dynaguy!


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> I also send a big welcome to Dynaguy!!!
> 
> When Kati and I stayed at SSR we also got the Grandstand and we loved it.  The bus was also our reasoning and we had a great view out our balcony.  If I can find it soon I will post it.
> 
> Update on my Mom. . . . is not good.  She took a sudden turn for the worse Sunday morning and we are in the comfort mode that hospice takes.  I am staying with her at night and we are trying to have someone with her all day also.  My DH is being very supportive especially in that he and my DS are being neglected and having to take care of everything by themselves.  And to top it off my DS sprained his ankle very bad on Saturday afternoon.  I know my Dad is standing at the gates waiting for her to join him.
> Believe me, I have had a few private pity parties, but then I take a deep breath and carry on.  I just want her to be in peace.
> Thanks to all of you groupies and I hope everyone is keeping cool.  We have been over 100 for well over two weeks in a row.



 For you, Kathy and your husband and son (poor kid, hope that ankle heals quickly).  
I'll be praying for a wonderful reunion between your Mom and Dad.  God is good!


----------



## Granny

Kathy....prayers continue to be sent up for you, your mother and your family.  Best wishes during this very challenging time.  




eliza61 said:


> Time to put on your thinking caps lads and lassies.
> 
> 1)  There are two caves on Tom Sawyers Island.  What are their names?
> 2)  What is Big Bertha and where is it found?
> 3) What is the name of the Blizzard Beach Mascot and what is it?
> 4)  Mickey Mouse was born on 11/18/19228 in the movie Steamboat Willie but prior to Mickey walt had another cartoon character.  What was it and what was its name?



1.  Absolutely no idea.  How about Injun Joe's hideout for one?  
2.  Big Bertha is the organ over at Grand Floridian.  
3.  Don't know the BB mascot...how about Freezoni the Polar Bear?  
4.  Oswald the Rabbit was created by Walt, but not for Disney studios.  As I recall, the place he worked at that time ripped off all rights to Oswald so then Walt decided to go into business for himself.  Additional trivia indicates that he wanted to call his next character Mortimer Mouse, but thank goodness his wife Lily came up with Mickey instead.  Really, who would want to look for Hidden Mortimers?


----------



## Corinne

twokats said:


> Update on my Mom. . . . is not good.  She took a sudden turn for the worse Sunday morning and we are in the comfort mode that hospice takes.  I am staying with her at night and we are trying to have someone with her all day also.  My DH is being very supportive especially in that he and my DS are being neglected and having to take care of everything by themselves.  And to top it off my DS sprained his ankle very bad on Saturday afternoon.  I know my Dad is standing at the gates waiting for her to join him.
> Believe me, I have had a few private pity parties, but then I take a deep breath and carry on.  I just want her to be in peace.
> Thanks to all of you groupies and I hope everyone is keeping cool.  We have been over 100 for well over two weeks in a row.



Oh Kathy, please know you are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Additional trivia indicates that he wanted to call his next character Mortimer Mouse, but thank goodness his wife Lily came up with Mickey instead.  Really, who would want to look for Hidden Mortimers?




LOL Granny!


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> Time to put on your thinking caps lads and lassies.
> 
> 1)  There are two caves on Tom Sawyers Island.  What are their names?
> Injun Joe's Cave and Dead Man's Grotto?
> 
> 2)  What is Big Bertha and where is it found?
> It's a fairground organ found in the Grand Floridian Resort.
> 
> 3) What is the name of the Blizzard Beach Mascot and what is it?
> Ice Gator and it's a gator.
> 
> 4)  Mickey Mouse was born on 11/18/19228 in the movie Steamboat Willie but prior to Mickey walt had another cartoon character.  What was it and what was its name?
> Oswald the lucky rabbit.


Those are my guesses.


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Kathy....prayers continue to be sent up for you, your mother and your family.  Best wishes during this very challenging time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  Big Bertha is the organ over at Grand Floridian.
> 
> 4.  Oswald the Rabbit was created by Walt, but not for Disney studios.  As I recall, the place he worked at that time ripped off all rights to Oswald so then Walt decided to go into business for himself.  Additional trivia indicates that he wanted to call his next character Mortimer Mouse, but thank goodness his wife Lily came up with Mickey instead.  Really, who would want to look for Hidden Mortimers?






wildernessDad said:


> Those are my guesses.




Granny and WD you guys are just too smart!!


----------



## Dynaguy

Thank You all for the welcomes!

Horselover, I share your taste in resorts!


----------



## horselover

Dynaguy said:


> Horselover, I share your taste in resorts!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Twokats - I will keep you and your family in my prayers.  I was not able to be there for my Mom when she passed away in May.  I wish I could have been there for her.  How blessed your mom is to have so much support from you!


----------



## cheer4bison

Thinking of you and your family TwoKats!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

You are in my thoughts and prayers twokats.


----------



## Inkmahm

twokats said:


> I also send a big welcome to Dynaguy!!!
> 
> Update on my Mom. . . . is not good.  She took a sudden turn for the worse Sunday morning and we are in the comfort mode that hospice takes.  I am staying with her at night and we are trying to have someone with her all day also.  My DH is being very supportive especially in that he and my DS are being neglected and having to take care of everything by themselves.  And to top it off my DS sprained his ankle very bad on Saturday afternoon.  I know my Dad is standing at the gates waiting for her to join him.
> Believe me, I have had a few private pity parties, but then I take a deep breath and carry on.  I just want her to be in peace.
> Thanks to all of you groupies and I hope everyone is keeping cool.  We have been over 100 for well over two weeks in a row.



So sorry to hear about your mom and your son.   Prayers are being said for both of them as well as you.  Knowing that a parent will be better off once the battle is over certainly doesn't make it any easier.    When my dad died, it was such a relief that his battle was over.  But my heart still broke.  

Weather here has been horrendous, too.  This is why I could never enjoy WDW in the summertime.  I've been trying to stay inside in the A/C but errands still need to be run.  I can't imagine being over 100 much less for two weeks in a row!


----------



## Inkmahm

Dizny Dad said:


> *Welcome Dynaguy!*
> 
> *Inkmahm *- please pass on to *Horselover *your technique for getting Dynaguy on the thread.  We need *Anniversary Guy *checking in every once in a while!



My secret is that we are taking a DCL cruise next August to Canada, to ports that I know nothing at all about. There is a thread started on the cruise board to help us with info about the locations.  Since I know nothing about the area, I wanted Dynaguy to join the DIS so that he could subscribe to that thread and help me with the research and planning.  

 And since he was joining for that thread, I told him he HAD to come check in on the moose thread since he already knew people here.  I warned him that you guys here knew all about our puppy Cinderella, the family surgeries, my temporary retirement, etc.  Also told him that you are the most supportive people I've ever met.  Prayer requests here are met almost before they are even requested.  I really hope we will be able to make it to a group meet in December so that we can meet more of you in person.

Now as far as the name Dynaguy, it isn't what I would have selected for him.  But his favorite movie is the Incredibles (he has almost all of the Disney Incredibles pins for his collection.)   And we often use the phrase "capes are bad" in our house.  I guess no one else wanted to be known as a dead Disney character.


----------



## stopher1

Hi Groupies!  I'm back from my trip west, and my grandmother's memorial service.  It was a fun-filled weekend full of family and friends time, as well as a day at Disneyland on Monday.  The memorial itself on Saturday went really well... thanks for the prayers and kind words leading up to it last week.  I spoke as I had mentioned, and despite my nerves, and a couple of times of breaking down almost crying, it was good and fun.  Several of my cousins also spoke, along with aunts and uncles and my dad.  All in all there were about 70-75 people there - with family members in from 10 states.  This was the first time that the 6 cousins from my generation were all together at one time in about 25 years.  I had an awesome conversation with one of my great uncles (my grandmother's younger brother, and now the last living relative from her immediate family - there were 6 siblings originally).  Another great-uncle who is 94, almost 95, recognized me without any problem - announcing, "there's Christopher!" as soon as he walked into the room.  There was plenty of laughter, tears, hugs and remembrances.  We could all picture her dancing in heaven, and were so thankful for the wonderful life that she had led.  

Disneyland and California Adventure were fun.  I stayed in the renovated Adventure Tower at the Disneyland Hotel, and of course went over and sat in the lobby of the Grand Californian for a while.  I got to ride the new Little Mermaid ride, as well as experienced the new Star Tours again (I did it 14x at WDW in May, but only 3x at DL... but still saw something new that I had not seen at WDW in one of those 3 trips).  I enjoyed the new "Mickey's Soundsational Parade" at DL, and got to hang out with some friends.  

I also spent time with my FIL at his place in San Clemente.  I am sad to report that he continues to go downhill.  He is very much in denial still.  It was very frustrating and sad while I was there.  He LOOKS okay, but is just getting worse.  More pain, harder to walk, hard to sleep, etc, etc.  He's a stubborn man and that just exacerbates it.  But despite it all, it was wonderful to hang together and spend some good one on one time with him.  

Okay, that's about it for now.  I'm beat, and need to hit the hay.  I landed at 12:30am this morning, home by nearly 2am - then straight to work and meetings all day and evening.  Phwew.   I'll be back on here tomorrow or soon.

Take care all.


----------



## twokats

eliza61 said:


> Sending out my prayers and all my love to you and your family Kathy.  You're family is being supportive because they love you, take comfort in that.  let in envelope and warm you.  Sounds like your mom was a terrific lady with many love ones.





jimmytammy said:


> So sorry Kathy.  We will pray for peace for all of you.





horselover said:


> Praying for peace for your mom Kathy.





Muushka said:


> For you, Kathy and your husband and son (poor kid, hope that ankle heals quickly).
> I'll be praying for a wonderful reunion between your Mom and Dad.  God is good!





Granny said:


> Kathy....prayers continue to be sent up for you, your mother and your family.  Best wishes during this very challenging time.





Corinne said:


> Oh Kathy, please know you are in my thoughts and prayers





Disney loving Iowan said:


> Twokats - I will keep you and your family in my prayers.  I was not able to be there for my Mom when she passed away in May.  I wish I could have been there for her.  How blessed your mom is to have so much support from you!





cheer4bison said:


> Thinking of you and your family TwoKats!





KAT4DISNEY said:


> You are in my thoughts and prayers twokats.





Inkmahm said:


> So sorry to hear about your mom and your son.   Prayers are being said for both of them as well as you.  Knowing that a parent will be better off once the battle is over certainly doesn't make it any easier.    When my dad died, it was such a relief that his battle was over.  But my heart still broke.
> 
> Weather here has been horrendous, too.  This is why I could never enjoy WDW in the summertime.  I've been trying to stay inside in the A/C but errands still need to be run.  I can't imagine being over 100 much less for two weeks in a row!



I thank all of you again.  She is hanging in there, but still goes down daily.  I also have a good support system around here.  I have had plenty of people around to give me time to run errands and keep appointments, but it is hard not being home at night.  I have laughed and told my husband it will take him two truck loads to move me back home with all the stuff I have brought up here to be able to get stuff done.  

We are still in the triple digit temps.  Our county finally joined the burn ban status.  I think there are only 5 counties left in the state before we have all involved.  

Hope all groupies have had a good week.


----------



## franandaj

stopher1 said:


> Hi Groupies!  I'm back from my trip west, and my grandmother's memorial service.  It was a fun-filled weekend full of family and friends time, as well as a day at Disneyland on Monday.



Glad you're back and had a nice time despite the sad reason for going.  We look forward to you in daily discussions and hearing about your upcoming trips.

14X on Star Tours at WDW and 3X at DL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's amazing! I've been on it 12X so far, but hope to do some catching up in a couple months.  I do have to say I did see all the possible scenarios in those 12X.   
Glad to hear you're back safe and sound and enjoyed yourself.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

stopher1 said:


> Hi Groupies!  I'm back from my trip west, and my grandmother's memorial service.  It was a fun-filled weekend full of family and friends time, as well as a day at Disneyland on Monday.   .



Glad things went so well at the memorial service and that you got to see so much of your family.  It is just a shame that those are the times when we get to see people we haven't seen in forever.  Glad you got to spend some time with your FIL too.  Sorry that he is not doing well.  I'll keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> Hi Groupies!  I'm back from my trip west, and my grandmother's memorial service.



Awww.  I am so glad that all went well for you and your family.  And I'm glad you got to spend some more time with your FIL.

Lifting him up in prayer.


PS can you try texting me again?  I am still not sure what happened that I could not receive yours a while back.


----------



## Muushka

I got some bad news yesterday about an old friend.

To begin with, his wife died at the end of May (she is early 60's) this year.  And yesterday he passed away (same age).

She had cancer and he had ALS and I believe, a broken heart.

My only reason for posting this is that some days I just have to be shaken a little and realize how fragile life is.  That and, don't wait too long to talk to someone about their loss of a loved one.  I held onto his email about his beloved wife passing away and was waiting for the dust to settle to tell him how much we loved her and that she will be missed.

Chuck and I cried last night and asked the Lord to please tell this wonderful couple 
that they are loved and we will see them again one day.

Thanks for listening Groupies.


----------



## Corinne

*Christopher*~glad to hear all went well, and welcom back. Now settle down will ya 

*Muush~* I am sorry about your friend and his wife. I am sure they are looking down and know what you are feeling.


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> Glad you're back and had a nice time despite the sad reason for going.  We look forward to you in daily discussions and hearing about your upcoming trips.
> 
> 14X on Star Tours at WDW and 3X at DL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's amazing! I've been on it 12X so far, but hope to do some catching up in a couple months.  I do have to say I did see all the possible scenarios in those 12X.
> Glad to hear you're back safe and sound and enjoyed yourself.



It was fun... thanks!  I'm now 1 scenario away from seeing them all.  



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Glad things went so well at the memorial service and that you got to see so much of your family.  It is just a shame that those are the times when we get to see people we haven't seen in forever.  Glad you got to spend some time with your FIL too.  Sorry that he is not doing well.  I'll keep him in my prayers.



Thanks for the continued prayer.



Muushka said:


> Awww.  I am so glad that all went well for you and your family.  And I'm glad you got to spend some more time with your FIL.
> 
> Lifting him up in prayer.
> 
> 
> PS can you try texting me again?  I am still not sure what happened that I could not receive yours a while back.



Thanks to you too... and yes, I just texted you.  Let me know if you get it or not.



Muushka said:


> I got some bad news yesterday about an old friend.
> 
> To begin with, his wife died at the end of May (she is early 60's) this year.  And yesterday he passed away (same age).
> 
> She had cancer and he had ALS and I believe, a broken heart.
> 
> My only reason for posting this is that some days I just have to be shaken a little and realize how fragile life is.  That and, don't wait too long to talk to someone about their loss of a loved one.  I held onto his email about his beloved wife passing away and was waiting for the dust to settle to tell him how much we loved her and that she will be missed.
> 
> Chuck and I cried last night and asked the Lord to please tell this wonderful couple
> that they are loved and we will see them again one day.
> 
> Thanks for listening Groupies.



I'm so sorry to read this Barb.     It IS so important to let those we love know it.  



Corinne said:


> *Christopher*~glad to hear all went well, and welcom back. Now settle down will ya



  That's what my wife said yesterday too...


----------



## Muushka

Thanks all for sharing my grief with me.  I see his obit is online, so forming the words.....

In the meantime, I really want to be a fly on the wall of a certain Groupie's house today.  Hi Stopher


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> I got some bad news yesterday about an old friend.
> 
> To begin with, his wife died at the end of May (she is early 60's) this year.  And yesterday he passed away (same age).
> 
> She had cancer and he had ALS and I believe, a broken heart.
> 
> My only reason for posting this is that some days I just have to be shaken a little and realize how fragile life is.  That and, don't wait too long to talk to someone about their loss of a loved one.  I held onto his email about his beloved wife passing away and was waiting for the dust to settle to tell him how much we loved her and that she will be missed.
> 
> Chuck and I cried last night and asked the Lord to please tell this wonderful couple
> that they are loved and we will see them again one day.
> 
> Thanks for listening Groupies.



So sorry to hear about this.


----------



## stopher1

Well hey there once again.  

Life appears (at least for now) like it might slow down juuuuuuuuussssst a bit for the next couple of weeks around here - so I wanted to jump back in while I could.  

As I mentioned last night in my post about being home from CA and the memorial service and all that that trip entailed.... I DID once again get to head off to "mecca"... DISNEYLAND.  I actually texted a couple of my Dad's Club buddies while I was in the parks - with pics of Phineas and Ferb in Disney California Adventure with their little mini-parade/show that they put on;  and then later from in Disneyland during the "Mickey's Soundsational Parade" with the Princess & the Frog float that has Tianna right up front & center since his daughter Madison loves Tianna.   Some of you closer to the west coast may have already experienced or seen some of these pictures... so I apologize in advance, but I'm sharing anyway.  

While I was out there I finally saw POTC: On Stranger Tides  AND  Cars2.  I saw POTC on Sunday night at Downtown Disney.  It was okay, but let me just say it put mermaids into a whole new light for me... especially considering that I did get to ride the all-new "The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Undersea Adventure" in DCA, which will come to the Magic Kingdom next year.  It was cool.  The Magic Kingdom variety though will have a much more impressive exterior... looking like something out of the film... this one fits in to the overall theme of Paradise Pier at DCA.











That King Triton statue at the top of the building used to be a fountain inside Disneyland in the midst of a pond called King Tritons' Gardens, near the old Ariel meet & greet location.  And that building is so absolutely gorgeous at night time, all lit up with all of that popcorn lighting... plus the very cool windows with the interior lighting, and some lit up stained glass on the sides.  


It's nothing fabulous, just a glorified dark-ride... in "clammobiles" a la the "doom buggies" variety.  But it has a very nice mural in the load area. 






It certainly is not an E-ticket, more around a C...maybe a D... but it was cool.  Another great people eater to draw in the crowds and get them off the walkways.  It has a high hourly throughput too, which is so needed to off-set the various slow loaders nearby in DCA (and the various slow-loaders in Fantasyland at the MK too).  The animatronics are the latest and greatest around, and articulate very, very well.  The Ursula figure alone was about 8 feet tall, and close to 18-20 feet wide with all of those tentacles... very impressive.  






I also like the "dry for wet" atmosphere... if you think about what they did with the Nemo queue at Epcot... then take it up several notches... it was very well done.  I will put up a few pics soon.   This will be a very good addition to Fantasyland at the MK when it is finished and finally opened! 







I once again enjoyed my favorite *WORLD OF COLOR *that evening, which since I last saw it in December, has already been updated... which had been updated from when it opened last year in June.  Gotta love that digital technology that makes upgrades / updates so quick and easy to accomplish.



























I also got to enjoy the new Star Tours 3x while there (while I enjoyed doing it 14x at WDW in May... I didn't have as many days to play, so I kept it to a minimum this time) - and while there, I was able to add one more destination to my roster of possible scenarios.    That was fun.  

I will say also, that I just LOVE Space Mountain at Disneyland.  I rode it 3x, and wanted to go back for a 4th, but wasn't able to.  For those of you who have never been there - it's a whale of a lot smoother than at the Magic Kingdom.  For size (of the park and scale, the entire attraction was built 15' feet below ground), and is a smaller circumference than the MK's version - which meant that it could not be dual track but rather dual seat sleds on a single track.  So instead of 6 person individual bobsled seating, you have 12 person seating in 6 rows on a single track.  But it is just so smooth - you really glide along.  A big part of that is from the 2004-05 rebuild - where the entire track was removed and rebuilt.    The last few times I've been to the MK, I've enjoyed SM less and less, and the last visit I refused to even go knowing that it just made a bit naseous the time before thanks to all of the jostling and bumping that it does.  I really wish that they would have done the same kind of rebuild when they took SM down for an extended rehab what 2 years ago now.   Ride technologies have improved so much since SM was first added to the MK in '75 and to DL in '77.   The 2005 version of SM at DL is so much better than the original was.  And the soundtrack is just so cool too.  I can't wait to go back in October when they overlay the halloween stuff to it for "Space Mountain: Ghost Galaxy".  This will be the 3rd year they've done that, but my first to experience it as I'm usually out there in either early September, late November or December and miss it. 

I stayed at the Disneyland Hotel this time around.  It was great.  The new monorail themed water slides at the new pool are pretty cool. The hotel is being completely renovated, with the towers being mostly gutted and rebuilt.  Each tower is being rethemed to lands across the street at the park... Adventure, Frontier and Fantasy.  The pool complex is taking on a Tomorrowland feel with the new slides.  











They've recreated the look of the original marquee along Harbor Blvd too, that was removed in 1987.  It was always such a welcoming sight as you would drive down Harbor and enter the parking lot.

The redone Frontier tower has one of the scale models of Big Thunder Mountain Railroad in the lobby - that was very cool.  It was inside a glass case that you could walk all the way around, and follow the track with your eyes.  Lots of fun.  

















Concept art from the various lands and their attractions hangs on the walls of each tower.  The lobby furnishings match the overall theme of the tower too.  I love the new carpet in the hallways.






Inside the room I was in, there was a "magic" headboard, with a Castle carving to it, that lights up with fireworks and "A Dream is a Wish Your Heart Makes" music with the flip of a switch.  






This one is a little video of the music playing if you click it. 
[URL=http://s292.photobucket.com/albums/mm34/stopher1_photos/Disneyland%20-%20July%202011/?action=view&current=2011-0718-0011.mp4]
	
[/URL]

The new entrance at DCA has been completed now, as they barrel forward towards 2012 and th grand opening of Carsland and the new Buena Vista Street.  The entrance now looks identical to Hollywood Studios, which is based on the old Pan-Pacific Auditorium from Los Angeles in the 1930's. 






The Redwood Creek Challenge Trail at DCA has for the past several years been a place to meet & greet Koda & Kenai from Brother Bear.  Last month they were moved out and Russell & Doug from UP! moved in.  The retheme is terrific, and the younger explorers can find and earn some different badges while there.  It's pretty cool. 







While I was there, also, Disneyland turned 56 on Sunday... I haven't been there for a birthday since the park turned 45.  That was a nice little bonus.  

All in all it was a nice little visit to the Happiest Place on Earth.  I can't wait to go back in October.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Stopher - Thanks for all the pictures!!!!!  I really wanna make a trip out west again!!!  I would love to see WOC.  I totally agree with you on Space Mountain.  I can't ride the one in WDW but in DL I rode it many, many times!  Love it!  When DD had a school trip to Ca. in March the kids had a choice between Univ. and DL and they unfortuatly picked Univ.  DD and I were mad cause we wanted to ride Space Mountain!


----------



## Corinne

*Christopher*, loved reading about your DL stay. We haven't been since the boys were really young....I am guessing about 17 or 18 years! My brother lived in CA so we would visit often. I hope to get back there one day.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka - so sorry to hear about the loss of your friends.  

Welcome back Stopher!  Glad to hear that your trip went well and hope that things settle down for you.



stopher1 said:


> The new entrance at DCA has been completed now, as they barrel forward towards 2012 and th grand opening of Carsland and the new Buena Vista Street.  The entrance now looks identical to Hollywood Studios, which is based on the old Pan-Pacific Auditorium from Los Angeles in the 1930's.



Wow - that happened fast.  I have always liked this entrance at MGM/DHS but I must admit to being disappointed that they removed the beautiful DCA entrance only to copy DHS.  

Your report has gotten me excited to try and use my holding points at DL sometime in the next few months.  There's quite a few changes to take in although I'm not going to top your 3 Star tours rides much less come close to your WDW record!  WOW!!!   Star Tours still makes me queasy which is such a bummer since it really is a nice update.  However, since I agree with you 100% about Space Mt. maybe I can beat you there.    Thanks for the pictures and sharing your trip!


----------



## DiznyDi

Big hugs Muushka.  So very sorry to read of your loss. We Groupies are here to share your grief and offer support.

Nice to have you back Stopher!  Thanks for sharing your trip and photos with us. I'll bet you're glad to be home.


----------



## stopher1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Wow - that happened fast.  I have always liked this entrance at MGM/DHS but I must admit to being disappointed that they removed the beautiful DCA entrance only to copy DHS.



Yeah, I kind of agree with you... I miss the old entrance a bit, but more the letters than the giant tile mural.  I too have always like the DHS one, but it could / should have been something different.   The Golden Gate Bridge was supposed to have started to be removed slowly on Tuesday or Wednesday this week.  It should be done in a couple of weeks.  They plan to have the entire former Sunshine Plaza / entrance area walled off before Labor Day so that they can work on Buena Vista Street in earnest.  




KAT4DISNEY said:


> Your report has gotten me excited to try and use my holding points at DL sometime in the next few months.  There's quite a few changes to take in although I'm not going to top your 3 Star tours rides much less come close to your WDW record!  WOW!!!   Star Tours still makes me queasy which is such a bummer since it really is a nice update.  However, since I agree with you 100% about Space Mt. maybe I can beat you there.    Thanks for the pictures and sharing your trip!



Star Tours is really cool, but I just didn't want to do it more times than I did on this trip.  I actually only was able to do both Star Tours & Space Mountain 3x because they gave me a pair of hotel guest Instant FP's (part of the current promotion for the DL resorts this summer) upon check-in.  So I used one for each attraction to get that 3rd trip.   The Star Tours FP's were gone for the day by around noon, and the Space Mountain FP's were gone by around 2pm.  

You're right about all of the changes.  I watch the updates weekly on MiceAge and MousePlanet... but website updates just aren't the same as being there in person.  It'll be fun to see how much is accomplished on the DCA stuff by October.


----------



## stopher1

DiznyDi said:


> Nice to have you back Stopher!  Thanks for sharing your trip and photos with us. I'll bet you're glad to be home.



Oh yes!  I am glad to be home... and the family is so very glad too.


----------



## blossomz

Kathy...thoughts and prayers coming your way....

Stopher..glad things went well.  Welcome home...and LOVE the Disneyland photos!!

Muush...so sorry to hear of your loss.  I truly believe in the broken heart idea.  My father died of a broken heart as well...


----------



## stopher1

OOOOH, ooooh - and take at look at this!   I was so very excited to see something NEW and different in the shops at DL.  I just HAD to get a pair of these for DW and I.  We both are tea drinkers (not coffee), and so I just HAD to give the mouse a bit of money to bring these home with me.  Dishwasher safe, and ready to be used.  Green for DW (her favorite color) and white for me.  (though I wish they had a blue one which is my favorite).   The "box" is round, with a sold base and top, with "Fantasyland" several times around the bottom.  Then the top you see in this picture.  It's clear plastic around the middle.






There was a set of glass tumblers celebrating the original lands that I would have liked to purchase as well, but they only had 3 of the original lands in stock, and I would have preferred to have all 5, so I skipped them.  Perhaps when I return in October they'll all be there.  Now I know what to look for! 

I love seeing classic imagery and concept art being made into different items at DL.  Now if they would start more of that at WDW too, I could come home with some new items the next time I visit...


----------



## horselover

Barb - I'm so sorry.     

Stopher - great pics!  I haven't been to DL since I was 7. Looking forward to getting out there again.


----------



## wildernessDad

Stopher, nice pics!  It makes me want to add on more points at VGC to go there more often!


----------



## Muushka

Thank you Groupies, for all of your support.

Stopher, those pictures make me want to drag Mr Muush on a plane!  I really want to go there now.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

stopher1 said:


> There was a set of glass tumblers celebrating the original lands that I would have liked to purchase as well, but they only had 3 of the original lands in stock, and I would have preferred to have all 5, so I skipped them.  Perhaps when I return in October they'll all be there.  Now I know what to look for!
> 
> I love seeing classic imagery and concept art being made into different items at DL.  Now if they would start more of that at WDW too, I could come home with some new items the next time I visit...



Ooooohhhhh - I like!!!  I've been wanting a new cup or two and those are great.  The tumblers sound interesting also.  Just can't tell DH that I'm going to try and squish some more glassware into the cupboard.......    It's nice to see some new items coming out.


----------



## franandaj

Muushka - So sorry to hear about your loss, there are always things that make us realize how fragile life really is.  We need to take the time and enjoy it while we still can.

Stopher - Thanks for the pictures!  I haven't been out there since the previews before the new rides opened and I've been avoiding it since then because of fear of crowds.  Hopefully they have died down a bit since the initial hype from the new rides opening.  It looks like a completely different park.  I'm going to miss the letters.   

I doubt that I'll get out there until after the Expo.  Our Estate Sale is rapidly approaching.  Only four days left to prepare, the professionals are handling it for Tuesday and Wednesday next week for their clients, then we'll have Thursday and Friday to get ready for the blowout Garage Sale where everything will be priced to fly out the door.  I've already got the meeting with the contractor set up to begin work once the Estate/Garage sales are over.  It will be nice to close this chapter of our lives and move on.  Not to mention the rental income, as this property is only 1 block away from the beach!  

Once that's over, I'll need to take some relaxation time before I'll have the energy to visit Disneyland again!  Thanks for giving me a vicarious fix!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

So sorry that I haven't been on in a while but it's been a busy week with my mother and keeping on top of everything else. 

Who else is enjoying this heatwave? Currently 104, heat index 123 in NJ. For those of you that are dealing with this please be careful!

Catch up time...

*blossomz* ~ Definitely request the Springs. If a villa is not available try for the Grandstand near the bus stop/pool. Good luck and I hope everything will work out for you.

*jimmytammy* ~ Thanks for the update on Stan. Prayers will continue for him.

*twokats* ~ I'm so sorry to read about your mom and your son. Hugs and prayers to all of you during this difficult time. Having a great support system and love from your family will help you get through this. 

*Inkmahm* ~ Congrats on your upcoming cruise to Canada. What ports will you be stopping at? DH/I went on a cruise to Canada in 2008 and loved it. I'll be glad to help you out if I can.

*stopher1* ~ Welcome back. Your grandmother would be proud of all of you for such a beautiful service. Having relatives from ten different states to celebrate her life is amazing. Glad you had a great time at DL and I enjoyed the pictures. Prayers will continue for your FIL.

*Muuska* ~ I'm so sorry to read about your friends. Hugs to you.

*franandaj* ~ Good luck with the upcoming estate sale.

Today is DH's/I 16th anniversary and need to get a few things done before he arrives home from work. Plan A was to sit on our deck and have a nice dinner but due to the heat we will eat inside. I was also hoping to sit by the fire pit tonight with a nice glass of wine but I think it's just a tab bit too hot for that too!

Be careful everyone with this heat and enjoy the weekend.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Twokats *and *Muushka*....sending you both big hugs and holding you close in thought and prayer !


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Stopher*....your photos and descriptions are awesome. I have always wanted to stay in the Disneyland Hotel.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

*Stopher*  Thank you for your wonderful pictures.  When I was there a few months ago they still had all the plywood up at the entrance.  Being a Northern CA girl and having my two adult children living in SO CA I do get down there fairly but often but now I am really excited for my next trip in Sept!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Barb  So sorry for the loss of friends.  Dont beat yourself up, life gets us enough as it is.  Tammys Dad passed of ALS(long story but it lead us into being Disney crazy)at age 52.  ALS is very debilitating, so if he passed early, count it as a blessing.  Not trying to be cruel, but as his caregivers, we saw 1st hand how tough it got for him, so rejoice in your friend being reunited with his DW, and long for the day when you and Chuck can rejoice with them where there is no more sickness, only joy and peace in the Light of our Savior.

I Book, Happy 16th!!!

Stopher   Our hopes are for an Aulani 1 week stay then GC at DisneyLand.  Both will be 1st for us (except Kristian has been to Oahu once).  But those pics just make us all the more excited to go to DisneyLand!!  Thanks for sharing.

Hoping to make contact with Stan Sat. night, and hoping he will be home with good news


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Stopher, those pictures make me want to drag Mr Muush on a plane!  I really want to go there now.



Do it!  Skip a cruise next year and fly west - or better yet - fly west and combine with a DCL Cruise to Alaska or Mexico to mix up your cruising pleasure.  If not the DCL Cruises, go on Princess, the "Love Boat".  (Sorry, I just watched some old episodes on the plane coming back home and the LB is still on my mind.  It was always fun whenever the family would be in or around San Pedro to see if any of the Princess ships were coming in or out of the harbor... Julie and Vicki were my favorites... funny how I got my own Julie in real life.     Growing up out there, I can bring up so many different tv shows filmed in and around So Cal and somehow weave it back in to a story one way or another.    )  But seriously... get Mr Muush on that plane and head west!  No matter when you go you'll love it... but especially the Candlelight Processional if you go in early December.  



jimmytammy said:


> Stopher   Our hopes are for an Aulani 1 week stay then GC at DisneyLand.  Both will be 1st for us (except Kristian has been to Oahu once).  But those pics just make us all the more excited to go to DisneyLand!!  Thanks for sharing.




Thanks.  But if you really want to get your juices pumping, and get ready for your trip west, check out this thread of mine over in the Dads sub-forum.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2718241

It's still a work in progress with a few areas I haven't finished filling in yet, and a few things need to be updated now with new attractions, restaurantes and such opened up... but it gives an even bigger picture of what Disneyland is like, compared to Walt Disney World than I could do in a quick little post here.


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher
All I can say is WOW!!!! to those Disneyland posts.  I will read them Sun when I get time, but the pics are amazing!!


----------



## Corinne

*Trish~*Happy 16th to you and your hubby!!!


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> Do it!  Skip a cruise next year and fly west - or better yet - fly west and combine with a DCL Cruise to Alaska or Mexico to mix up your cruising pleasure.  If not the DCL Cruises, go on Princess, the "Love Boat".  (Sorry, I just watched some old episodes on the plane coming back home and the LB is still on my mind.  It was always fun whenever the family would be in or around San Pedro to see if any of the Princess ships were coming in or out of the harbor... Julie and Vicki were my favorites... funny how I got my own Julie in real life.     Growing up out there, I can bring up so many different tv shows filmed in and around So Cal and somehow weave it back in to a story one way or another.    )  But seriously... get Mr Muush on that plane and head west!  No matter when you go you'll love it... but especially the Candlelight Processional if you go in early December.



Actually our cruise line of choice sails out of CA for Panama Canals.  We would love to do a DCL Panama Canal, but too $$$

But going in Dec and seeing the CP, that would be a dream vacation of us.

I love the name Julie!


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> I love the name Julie!



Me too!


----------



## AnniversaryGuy

I'm new to the group.

Thanks for the great California pics.  I have not been there since I was 9.   

Glad to be here.  Wilderness Lodge rocks  I will be there in December!

AnniversaryGuy.

PS:  Hi DiznyDad!


----------



## wildernessDad

My hugs go out to all of my fellow groupies who are going through trying times.  I hope that you find the strength to push through the rain that life puts into our lives.

Welcome to AnniversaryGuy!  Feel free to pull up a moose soggy and stay a while.  If this wonderful group can accept me, they can accept anyone, certainly you.

In other news, I need a WDW fix.  I love WDW and don't consider my trips there to be a vacation, more like a homecoming.


----------



## horselover

AnniversaryGuy said:


> I'm new to the group.
> 
> Thanks for the great California pics.  I have not been there since I was 9.
> 
> Glad to be here.  Wilderness Lodge rocks  I will be there in December!
> 
> AnniversaryGuy.
> 
> PS:  Hi DiznyDad!



Welcome AnniversaryGuy!  BTW you forgot to say hello to your DW!     

Happy Anniversary Trish!


----------



## twokats

AnniversaryGuy said:


> I'm new to the group.
> 
> Thanks for the great California pics.  I have not been there since I was 9.
> 
> Glad to be here.  Wilderness Lodge rocks  I will be there in December!
> 
> AnniversaryGuy.
> 
> PS:  Hi DiznyDad!



May I be one of the first to give you a great big WELCOME!!


----------



## franandaj

Happy 16th Anniversary Trish!

Welcome AnniversaryGuy!

Stopher - that DL thread is amazing! So that's what you were spending all your DIS time working on before all your trips.


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> Thanks all for sharing my grief with me.  I see his obit is online, so forming the words.....



Thoughts and prayers for you in this also.



blossomz said:


> Kathy...thoughts and prayers coming your way....



Thank you so much.



I Book He Pays said:


> Who else is enjoying this heatwave? Currently 104, heat index 123 in NJ. For those of you that are dealing with this please be careful!*twokats* ~ I'm so sorry to read about your mom and your son. Hugs and prayers to all of you during this difficult time. Having a great support system and love from your family will help you get through this. Today is DH's/I 16th anniversary and need to get a few things done before he arrives home from work. Plan A was to sit on our deck and have a nice dinner but due to the heat we will eat inside. I was also hoping to sit by the fire pit tonight with a nice glass of wine but I think it's just a tab bit too hot for that too!



We are now I think at 22 straight days of 100+ temps and 28 for the whole summer.
Thank you for the prayer.  Family and friend support has been great.
Also a happy 16th to you.  DH and I celebrated our 27th in May.  We are going on a Western Caribbean on the Fantasy next May for our 28th.



MiaSRN62 said:


> *Twokats *and *Muushka*....sending you both big hugs and holding you close in thought and prayer !



Thank you so very much


I hope all groupies are having a good summer and taking it easy in the heat.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome Anniversary Guy!!!  Glad you joined us


----------



## jimmytammy

I spoke with Carolyn tonight and she shared that Stan has taken a turn for the worse.  She will have to make decision in the morning based on what doctors tell her, but it seems grim at this time. 

So, I ask for all who are willing, pray for a miracle, pray for Carolyns decision to be made knowing she is doing what is best for Stan, pray most of all for Gods will.

I feel so honored that I had the chance to speak with him Sun night, and so honored to call him friend.  But he has been so much more than that to me and my family.  Selfishly, I want to speak with him again, to share breakfast with him at BW, to go up on the roof at WL with him.  But most of all, to see him and tell him I love him, one more time.  I cry not for him, he will be in Gods presence, and he has so looked forward to that day.  I cry for me, Im going to miss him.  Sorry for the sappy side of me coming out, but he has made a huge impact on me.


----------



## Muushka

Thank you Jimmy, for letting us know about Ranger Stan.

We will be praying for Ranger Stan and his Sweetie, Carolyn, during these difficult days.  And his dear friend, Jimmy.

Ranger Stan is loved and blessed, having a friend like you Jimmy, and in a small part, his beloved Groupies.

Prayers sent heavenward for this situation, and others going through these very difficult times.


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> So, I ask for all who are willing, pray for a miracle, pray for Carolyns decision to be made knowing she is doing what is best for Stan, pray most of all for Gods will.



Done. Praying for you too, Jimmy.


----------



## stopher1

Corinne said:


> Done. Praying for you too, Jimmy.



Me too Jimmy.  For Stan and his Sweetie, and you and your family.


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...thank you for the update on Stan, as painful as it was to provide.  You know that he and his sweetie continue to be in our prayers.


----------



## DiznyDi

AnniversaryGuy said:


> I'm new to the group.
> 
> Thanks for the great California pics.  I have not been there since I was 9.
> 
> Glad to be here.  Wilderness Lodge rocks  I will be there in December!
> 
> AnniversaryGuy.
> 
> PS:  Hi DiznyDad!



Wow! I can hardly believe it! WELCOME AnniversaryGuy! Nice to have you here among our merry little band of lodge lovers. 

Now if we can only get Mr. Tea Pot and Mr. Muush to join us.......


----------



## wildernessDad

I hope Stan pulls out of this.  But given what I am reading, it appears that he won't.  This is a very sad day indeed.


----------



## DiznyDi

Prayers heavenward for our beloved Ranger Stan and his Sweetie.  
Praying for you too, Jimmy.


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> I spoke with Carolyn tonight and she shared that Stan has taken a turn for the worse.  She will have to make decision in the morning based on what doctors tell her, but it seems grim at this time.
> 
> So, I ask for all who are willing, pray for a miracle, pray for Carolyns decision to be made knowing she is doing what is best for Stan, pray most of all for Gods will.
> 
> I feel so honored that I had the chance to speak with him Sun night, and so honored to call him friend.  But he has been so much more than that to me and my family.  Selfishly, I want to speak with him again, to share breakfast with him at BW, to go up on the roof at WL with him.  But most of all, to see him and tell him I love him, one more time.  I cry not for him, he will be in Gods presence, and he has so looked forward to that day.  I cry for me, Im going to miss him.  *Sorry for the sappy side of me coming out, but he has made a huge impact on me*.



Never apologize JT.  Remember that is actually the highest compliment some one can say about a person.  THAT is actually what I think God wants for us.  To touch some person with love.

Remember, Stan touched you, you in turn touch all of us here.  You share that warmth and spirit with us.  I can tell you how much of an impact that in turn has on me....THAT is what stays, that is what last longer that buildings and money.

So I will say a pray of Joy and thanks.  I have been blessed to have been touched by people who have witness and experience joy and happiness and these same people turn around and selflessnessly (is that a word) share it with me.


----------



## horselover

Oh Jimmy that is such sad news.         Saying a prayer for Stan, Carolyn, & your family.


----------



## AnniversaryGuy

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome Anniversary Guy!!!  Glad you joined us



Thank you all for the welcome - Particularly to my DW Horselover.


----------



## Muushka

AnniversaryGuy said:


> Thank you all for the welcome - Particularly to my DW Horselover.



Sorry AG, I didn't say hi  and welcome!  Muush here, and we are glad you are too!  Any husband of HL is a, um, friend of ours!

Hey, your siggy is soooooooooo bare.  Ask your betrothed what exactly you can do about that!


----------



## blossomz

Welcome aboard Anniversary Guy!!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

Thank you very much for the anniversary wishes. You guys are the best! 


*AnniversaryGuy *~ Welcome home and great to have you with us!

*Twokats* ~ Happy belated anniversary and congrats on 27 years. I know you'll be looking forward to your anniversary cruise next year. 22 days of 100+ temperatures is terrible. Be careful!

*jimmytammy* ~ I'm so sorry to read about Stan. Prayers will continue for Stan, Carolyn as well as his family/friends.


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> Sorry AG, I didn't say hi  and welcome!  Muush here, and we are glad you are too!  Any husband of HL is a, um, friend of ours!
> 
> Hey, your siggy is soooooooooo bare.  Ask your betrothed what exactly you can do about that!



That situation has been remedied.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*AnniversaryGuy -* WOW - Welcome to the Thread!

I knew you were out there lurking around on the Dis.  Glad to have you on board.  

Now we have to start working on *Mr. Tea Pot *. . . . . .


----------



## Dizny Dad

With Jimmy's news about Stan and Carolyn, I couldn't help but think of how successful Stan and Carolyn have been in their lives; success as described by Ralph Waldo Emerson:

_*What is Success?*

To laugh often and much;

To win the respect of intelligent people and the affection of children;

To earn the appreciation of honest critics and endure the betrayal of false friends;

To appreciate beauty;

To find the best in others;

To leave this world a bit better, whether by a healthy child, a garden path or a redeemed social condition;

To know even one life has breathed easier because you have lived;

This is to have succeeded._

Let'a all go to our private places and ask Him for the miracle they need.


----------



## Corinne

AnniversaryGuy said:


> I'm new to the group.



 *Anniversary Guy!* Guess I missed meeting you along with Julie in May


----------



## lakelandgal70

13 days till I am home! Can't wait. They are doing some type of paving of some sort in our neighborhood and heavy equipment trucks are going up and down the road not to mention the smell of the diesel. Yummmo! And they are doing work on our house. Or should I say they were. I have never dealt with contractors so I guess this is the norm. You don't hear from anyone till they show up? Just be glad to get away from the craziness. Poor hubby has been working 60plus hours a week and I have not been well so we need the Lodge to get away. First time eating at Artist Point too. Hope at that price point we won't be disappointed!


----------



## wildernessDad

I need a WDW fix.  As usual.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

wildernessDad said:


> I need a WDW fix.  As usual.



Me too!!!  Me too!!!


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> With Jimmy's news about Stan and Carolyn, I couldn't help but think of how successful Stan and Carolyn have been in their lives; success as described by Ralph Waldo Emerson:
> 
> _*What is Success?*
> 
> To laugh often and much;
> 
> To win the respect of intelligent people and the affection of children;
> 
> To earn the appreciation of honest critics and endure the betrayal of false friends;
> 
> To appreciate beauty;
> 
> To find the best in others;
> 
> To leave this world a bit better, whether by a healthy child, a garden path or a redeemed social condition;
> 
> To know even one life has breathed easier because you have lived;
> 
> This is to have succeeded._
> 
> Let'a all go to our private places and ask Him for the miracle they need.



Very well said Dizny Dad.



Corinne said:


> *Anniversary Guy!* Guess I missed meeting you along with Julie in May



Yep.  



wildernessDad said:


> I need a WDW fix.  As usual.



Me too!  Only 72 days to go.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks to all for the kind words, and Dad, that is such a special way to remember Stan and Carolyn.  He belongs to us all, Im not exclusive to him.  I have just been the messenger.  He holds all he has met here in high regards, and he looked forward to future meets with more groupies.

 I do appreciate all the prayers for a miracle.  So far, no different news, and I hold to the faith that a miracle can truly happen.  But I still ask for Gods will in it all, He knows what is best for Stan.  I will admit that I havent called Carolyn since Sat, and am avoiding doing so.  At some point I will call, and hope to share better news.


----------



## kid-at-heart

wildernessDad said:


> I need a WDW fix.  As usual.



I need my first VWL fix.  We will be there in just a little over two weeks.  I bought six day tickets for a nine day trip, on purpose, so we would have a few days of no parks.  I am so psyched!!!  

A couple of years ago we spent a day riding bikes around Wilderness Lodge and Camp grounds.  It was one of the best WDW days ever.  I am looking forward to a repeat of that day.  Does anyone have any other suggests of what we should do on our down days?  

Many thanks,
Kate


----------



## Corinne

Dizny Dad said:


> _*What is Success?*
> 
> To laugh often and much;
> 
> To win the respect of intelligent people and the affection of children;
> 
> To earn the appreciation of honest critics and endure the betrayal of false friends;
> 
> To appreciate beauty;
> 
> To find the best in others;
> 
> To leave this world a bit better, whether by a healthy child, a garden path or a redeemed social condition;
> 
> To know even one life has breathed easier because you have lived;
> 
> This is to have succeeded._
> 
> Let'a all go to our private places and ask Him for the miracle they need.



One of my favs, I often write this in graduation cards. Thanks for posting *Dizny Dad*


----------



## kid-at-heart

A few questions regarding upcoming trip:

Where do we check in, at the villas or at the main lodge?

I plan to ship down a package, do I address it to the main lodge, as in the below address or is there a different address for the villas?  Also, if I send a package back home from VWL, does anyone know the procedure involved?

John Smith
C/O Disney's Wilderness Lodge Front Desk
Reservation # xxxxxx
901 Timberline Drive
Lake Buena Vista, Fl 32830

Thank you everyone.  

Kate


----------



## Muushka

*First, big announcement.......

Happy Birthday Dave H!!  Today is his birthday!!!!​*






lakelandgal70 said:


> 13 days till I am home! Can't wait. They are doing some type of paving of some sort in our neighborhood and heavy equipment trucks are going up and down the road not to mention the smell of the diesel. Yummmo! And they are doing work on our house. Or should I say they were. I have never dealt with contractors so I guess this is the norm. You don't hear from anyone till they show up? Just be glad to get away from the craziness. Poor hubby has been working 60plus hours a week and I have not been well so we need the Lodge to get away. First time eating at Artist Point too. Hope at that price point we won't be disappointed!



Hello lakelandgal70 

I hope you feel better fast, and get some comfort and bliss at out beloved Lodge.



wildernessDad said:


> I need a WDW fix.  As usual.



We would be disappointed if you were anything but!



Grumpy Grandma said:


> Me too!!!  Me too!!!



Love your screen name 



jimmytammy said:


> Thanks to all for the kind words, and Dad, that is such a special way to remember Stan and Carolyn.  He belongs to us all, Im not exclusive to him.  I have just been the messenger.  He holds all he has met here in high regards, and he looked forward to future meets with more groupies.
> 
> I do appreciate all the prayers for a miracle.  So far, no different news, and I hold to the faith that a miracle can truly happen.  But I still ask for Gods will in it all, He knows what is best for Stan.  I will admit that I havent called Carolyn since Sat, and am avoiding doing so.  At some point I will call, and hope to share better news.



Thank you for being our messenger Jimmy.

Ranger Stan is heavy on my heart, still being lifted up.



kid-at-heart said:


> I need my first VWL fix.  We will be there in just a little over two weeks.  I bought six day tickets for a nine day trip, on purpose, so we would have a few days of no parks.  I am so psyched!!!
> 
> A couple of years ago we spent a day riding bikes around Wilderness Lodge and Camp grounds.  It was one of the best WDW days ever.  I am looking forward to a repeat of that day.  Does anyone have any other suggests of what we should do on our down days?
> 
> Many thanks,
> Kate



Oh boy, lots of Groupies have great answers to your down days quest.  One thing that we love to do is walk over to FW, jump on the launch to Contemporary then monorail over to Poly and walk to GF.


----------



## Granny

kid-at-heart said:


> A couple of years ago we spent a day riding bikes around Wilderness Lodge and Camp grounds.  It was one of the best WDW days ever.  I am looking forward to a repeat of that day.  Does anyone have any other suggests of what we should do on our down days?



Kate...you might want to rent boats at the marina for a while.  Boating around beautiful Bay Lake is wonderful, and then gliding over to Seven Seas Lagoon for the views of MK and the monorail resorts is pretty special.  

If you don't want to rent a boat or two, just taking the boats around Bay Lake and over to MK is a very relaxing way to spend some time.  

Aside from that, VWL/WL is just a great place to relax.  Hang out in the main lobby, admiring the architecture and people watching.  Or spend a little time in the Carolwood Pacific room at VWL.  Listen for the music throughout the resort (inside and out)...wonderful Aron Copland and other perfectly themed music.  

Pick up a Hidden Mickey clue list at Guest Services and look for all those HM's throughout WL and VWL.

We enjoy the walk or bike ride to FW too.  

In the evening there is the Electric Water Pageant.  And oldie but goodie.





kid-at-heart said:


> A few questions regarding upcoming trip:
> 
> Where do we check in, at the villas or at the main lodge?



Check in is the same as the main lodge.  And you can do early check-in on-line and use that line if you like.  



> I plan to ship down a package, do I address it to the main lodge, as in the below address or is there a different address for the villas?  Also, if I send a package back home from VWL, does anyone know the procedure involved?
> 
> John Smith
> C/O Disney's Wilderness Lodge Front Desk
> Reservation # xxxxxx
> 901 Timberline Drive
> Lake Buena Vista, Fl 32830



That should work.  When we've sent a package we put the Attention line as Guest John Smith, Check-in XX/XX/11.  Probably don't need it but we figured it would help them find the reservation.

Shipping back is easy...just bring the package to the front desk and they'll ship it for you.  

Enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Dave!!! *


----------



## kid-at-heart

Granny said:


> That should work.  When we've sent a package we put the Attention line as Guest John Smith, Check-in XX/XX/11.  Probably don't need it but we figured it would help them find the reservation.
> 
> Shipping back is easy...just bring the package to the front desk and they'll ship it for you.
> 
> Enjoy your trip!!!



Thanks everyone for the suggestions and Granny regarding shipping info.  Great about return shipping, one more question though, how do I pay for return shipping. 
O.K., two questions, if you do not mind my asking, why the username Granny?  I think it is great but curious as to why?

Kate


----------



## Granny

kid-at-heart said:


> Thanks everyone for the suggestions and Granny regarding shipping info.  Great about return shipping, one more question though, how do I pay for return shipping.
> O.K., two questions, if you do not mind my asking, why the username Granny?  I think it is great but curious as to why?



Kate...Guest Services will just charge the shipping fee to your room.  I believe they used UPS when we last did this (shipping a Christmas tree back to its owner).  It's pretty painless.

As for my user name, Granny is a nickname I've had since childhood.  When I joined the DISBoards 10 years ago, I had to come up with a user name and it was the first thing I thought of.  In retrospect, I wish I had come up with something more Disney-ish.

When I first started posting, people thought I was this old lady and were overly nice to me.  Once I let them know I'm a guy and put it in my signature, the responses were much less kindly and condescending.  

The nickname is a derivative of my last name.  Just something that stuck and I'm still called that by many of my friends.


----------



## kid-at-heart

Granny said:


> Kate...Guest Services will just charge the shipping fee to your room.  I believe they used UPS when we last did this (shipping a Christmas tree back to its owner).  It's pretty painless.
> 
> As for my user name, Granny is a nickname I've had since childhood.  When I joined the DISBoards 10 years ago, I had to come up with a user name and it was the first thing I thought of.  In retrospect, I wish I had come up with something more Disney-ish.
> 
> When I first started posting, people thought I was this old lady and were overly nice to me.  Once I let them know I'm a guy and put it in my signature, the responses were much less kindly and condescending.
> 
> The nickname is a derivative of my last name.  Just something that stuck and I'm still called that by many of my friends.



Funny!  When I saw the name Granny, I thought of my grandmother, we called one grandmother Grandma and the other Granny.  Grandma was a cranky lady, Granny was a sweetheart.  Granny was born in 1894 and had the whitest hair possible and a face full of beautiful wrinkles.  So of course, that is how I pictured you.  
By the way, my "Granny", a little bitty lady, delivered her 6th or 7th child all by herself.  Her husband and my mother had gone to get the midwife, the other children were out and about, all that was home was Granny and a three year old.  She sent the 3 y.o. out to the pump to fill up a water bucket, she told him after it was full, to empty it in the horse trough and fill it again and to continue doing that until she called him.  Once the new baby was born and everything was back in order she called the 3 y.o. back in.  I am still amazed when I hear this story from my mother.


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> I had to come up with a user name and it was the first thing I thought of.  In retrospect, I wish I had come up with something more Disney-ish.
> 
> When I first started posting, people thought I was this old lady and were overly nice to me.  Once I let them know I'm a guy and put it in my signature, the responses were much less kindly and condescending.


 And Granny, I wish I had come up with something Disney-ish for a user name as well....instead? My real name! How original!


----------



## kid-at-heart

I am another person who wished she had put more thought in her user name.  I just grabbed the first thing I could think of.  Too bad we cannot change our usernames without having to start over.


----------



## eliza61

Corinne said:


> And Granny, I wish I had come up with something Disney-ish for a user name as well....instead? My real name! How original!



  Great minds think alike Corinne!!  


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVE!!  HAVE A MAGICAL DAY!*​


----------



## stopher1

Corinne said:


> And Granny, I wish I had come up with something Disney-ish for a user name as well....instead? My real name! How original!



Mine is _part_ of my real name - but has been a nickname since I was about 12 ... sans the 1 of course - THAT came about years and years ago when I first tried to sign up on ebay, and my preferred nickname was already taken, so that uber creative side in me came out, and I tacked on a 1 to see if that was available and it was.  It just carried over here when I joined the DIS as well.  I wish I could have just been stopher, but those are the breaks, and I'm not going back and starting over again as something else.  

A variation that some of my friends around here have used takes off the s - leaving me as topher.  I don't really care either way as I do not use society's preferred shortened version of my real name - I am not Chris. That name is fine for many, but not me. Now I don't go around dissing people when they use it for me, but it certainly doesn't endear them to me either.


----------



## Corinne

stopher1 said:


> A variation that some of my friends around here have used takes off the s - leaving me as topher.  I don't really care either way as I do not use society's preferred shortened version of my real name - I am not Chris. That name is fine for many, but not me. Now I don't go around dissing people when they use it for me, but it certainly doesn't endear them to me either.



I have to tell you, being from Mass, many people think I have an accent ~so I will often say things or types words with an accentuated Bawston accent....and for some reason, I always want to call you *STOPHA!!! * Are you glad we didn't meet in May!!!???


----------



## DiznyDi

Just stopping by to wish *Dave H* a very *Happy Birthday!* I hope visions of Wilderness Lodge consumed your thoughts on this your special day.


----------



## franandaj

Corinne said:


> And Granny, I wish I had come up with something Disney-ish for a user name as well....instead? My real name! How original!





kid-at-heart said:


> I am another person who wished she had put more thought in her user name.  I just grabbed the first thing I could think of.  Too bad we cannot change our usernames without having to start over.



Me too!  We use this screen name for shopping, and just about everywhere else online.  My partner is Fran and I am AJ, I came up with the name when we first got online and we use it almost everywhere for ease of remembering.  She always tells me, if you want to log in on a site, try the standard name and password, chances are I've set up an account there.  Had I realized how individualized the DISboards are, I would have thought of something that was just me.  

But I feel like I'm in good company since jimmytammy seems to have done the same thing!


----------



## Corinne

eliza61 said:


> Great minds think alike Corinne!!



Indeed!!!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

*Disney Dad ~ *Nicely said.

*lakelandgal70* ~ Good luck with all the construction work going on around you and take care of yourself. With everything going on you/DH needs a vacation!

*kid-at-heart* ~ There's so much to do on property and it's a matter what all of you will enjoy. Spending time at the resort, walking around, riding bikes and enjoying the pool would be a great day. You can go to Downtown Disney, visit other resorts on the property, walk around the Boardwalk, rent boats, etc. No matter what you do it will be a fantastic vacation with new memories. Enjoy your planning and have a great time!  Your granny was amazing, especially delivering a child on her own. WOW

*jimmytammy* ~ Even though I never stayed at VWL nor met Stan I feel like I know him through you and others on this thread. I wish I had the blessing of meeting such a loving person that impacted your life and many others as well. I greatly appreciate the updates and my thoughts/prayers will be with Stan, his family and friends. 

*DaveH* ~ Happy Birthday! 

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Dave!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sadly for us, our beloved Ranger Stan lost his battle this afternoon around 4:30.  His son in law called Tammy at 5 and shared that he was surrounded by family singing praises.  Stan no doubt is with his Maker as I share this.  Stan spoke to me several times about the subject and he so looked forward to the day he would be with Him in glory.  He has crossed over the river to rest under the shade of the trees.  I look forward to the day of seeing him again.

He will be laid to rest in Penn. in a few days.  A private family service will take place before burial, with a memorial service in a couple months in FL. to allow all his friends to pay respects.  Tammy asked if any donations to charities would be known, at this time nothing planned, but they will let us know.  As Muushka mentioned, this would be a nice tribute to the man we affectionately knew as our Ranger Stan.  I will stay in touch as this progresses.

I cant thank you all enough for the support you have shown to their family through cards, prayers and anything else you have done.  What a great group of folks you are. 

 My tears are shed, I rejoice for him now as I know he has gone to a better place.  I will miss him, WL holds a special place in my heart, but a big part of that went with him.  For everybody it means something. For me, it means that I met a guy who had a lasting impact on my life that I never saw coming.  My last chance meeting with him came at 10 pm on a Fri. in Dec., where else but the lobby of WL.  We both saw each other and asked what we were doing.  He and his sweetie were meeting friends, I was taking my last stroll through the lobby before heading home the next day.  I hugged him and Carolyn, told them I loved them, and that was it.  He was healthy still, full of life, like we who saw him at the groupie meets.  He will be forever etched in my memory that way.

Sorry for the long post, but thanks for listening.


----------



## DiznyDi

jimmytammy said:


> Sadly for us, our beloved Ranger Stan lost his battle this afternoon around 4:30.  His son in law called Tammy at 5 and shared that he was surrounded by family singing praises.  Stan no doubt is with his Maker as I share this.  Stan spoke to me several times about the subject and he so looked forward to the day he would be with Him in glory.  He has crossed over the river to rest under the shade of the trees.  I look forward to the day of seeing him again.
> 
> He will be laid to rest in Penn. in a few days.  A private family service will take place before burial, with a memorial service in a couple months in FL. to allow all his friends to pay respects.  Tammy asked if any donations to charities would be known, at this time nothing planned, but they will let us know.  As Muushka mentioned, this would be a nice tribute to the man we affectionately knew as our Ranger Stan.  I will stay in touch as this progresses.
> 
> I cant thank you all enough for the support you have shown to their family through cards, prayers and anything else you have done.  What a great group of folks you are.
> 
> My tears are shed, I rejoice for him now as I know he has gone to a better place.  I will miss him, WL holds a special place in my heart, but a big part of that went with him.  For everybody it means something. For me, it means that I met a guy who had a lasting impact on my life that I never saw coming.  My last chance meeting with him came at 10 pm on a Fri. in Dec., where else but the lobby of WL.  We both saw each other and asked what we were doing.  He and his sweetie were meeting friends, I was taking my last stroll through the lobby before heading home the next day.  I hugged him and Carolyn, told them I loved them, and that was it.  He was healthy still, full of life, like we who saw him at the groupie meets.  He will be forever etched in my memory that way.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but thanks for listening.



Words can't express what I'm feeling. 
RIP Ranger Stan


----------



## stopher1

Corinne said:


> I have to tell you, being from Mass, many people think I have an accent ~so I will often say things or types words with an accentuated Bawston accent....and for some reason, I always want to call you *STOPHA!!! * Are you glad we didn't meet in May!!!???



Stopha would work too


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> Sadly for us, our beloved Ranger Stan lost his battle this afternoon around 4:30.  His son in law called Tammy at 5 and shared that he was surrounded by family singing praises.  Stan no doubt is with his Maker as I share this.  Stan spoke to me several times about the subject and he so looked forward to the day he would be with Him in glory.  He has crossed over the river to rest under the shade of the trees.  I look forward to the day of seeing him again.
> 
> He will be laid to rest in Penn. in a few days.  A private family service will take place before burial, with a memorial service in a couple months in FL. to allow all his friends to pay respects.  Tammy asked if any donations to charities would be known, at this time nothing planned, but they will let us know.  As Muushka mentioned, this would be a nice tribute to the man we affectionately knew as our Ranger Stan.  I will stay in touch as this progresses.
> 
> I cant thank you all enough for the support you have shown to their family through cards, prayers and anything else you have done.  What a great group of folks you are.
> 
> My tears are shed, I rejoice for him now as I know he has gone to a better place.  I will miss him, WL holds a special place in my heart, but a big part of that went with him.  For everybody it means something. For me, it means that I met a guy who had a lasting impact on my life that I never saw coming.  My last chance meeting with him came at 10 pm on a Fri. in Dec., where else but the lobby of WL.  We both saw each other and asked what we were doing.  He and his sweetie were meeting friends, I was taking my last stroll through the lobby before heading home the next day.  I hugged him and Carolyn, told them I loved them, and that was it.  He was healthy still, full of life, like we who saw him at the groupie meets.  He will be forever etched in my memory that way.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but thanks for listening.



Jimmy, thank you for keeping us updated and posted through this time.  Sadness yes, but glad that his ordeal has ended too.  He was a special man, and I'm so very glad for you that you had all of the times, conversations, meetings and memories.


----------



## horselover

RIP Ranger Stan.


----------



## franandaj

Thanks for keeping us informed Jimmy.  Hopefully Stan is at peace now and his suffering has ended.


----------



## Dizny Dad

How lucky DiznyDi and I were to have known Ranger Stan & Sweety, his beloved Carolyn.  Here are just a few of the memories we have of the best loved Ranger we know . . . .


On top of his world, keeping watch . . . . . 






Sharing his love of the Lodge; each flag raised was a part of him . . .






Stan & Carolyn; never far apart.






Groupie Meet fun . . . . 






Ranger Stan: An American hero, who let you know how important our flag, our country, and our faith was to daily living.  Just look at the smile it brought to his face. . . . . 






THANKS RANGER STAN . . . for teaching us to have fun, have faith, and have respect for each other.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Thanks Jimmy for letting us all know about Stan and Carolyn.  

We will continue to keep Carolyn in our prayers as she faces the future on new terms.


----------



## wildernessDad

So sorry to hear about the loss of Stan.  He'll be with Pete Dominick now, perhaps giving tours of heaven's domain.


----------



## Muushka

Thank you so much, DDad, for that wonderful tribute with pictures.  Tears streaming down my face.....

As I wrote to Jimmy just now, I will write here.  Thank you Jimmy, for being the conduit between Ranger Stan and the Groupies.
Thank you for sharing your dear friend's life with us.  I know Ranger Stan is in the most awesome place, but his family and friends are left behind.  But we know that we will see him again one day, and for that, I thank God.  So Jimmy, please feel our appreciation.  You were able to turn a legend into a man, a friend.


----------



## wildernessDad

JT, I know it will be tough, but you might want to post a message on the DVC-Mouscellaneous board and over on the Resorts/WL board about Ranger Stan's passing.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Here are just a few of the memories we have of the best loved Ranger we know . . . .



What a beautiful and moving photo tribute to Stan.  Every picture captured his spirit so well!! 



wildernessDad said:


> So sorry to hear about the loss of Stan.  He'll be with Pete Dominick now, perhaps giving tours of heaven's domain.



I like this thought a lot.  If anything, Pete should be thanking Stan for bringing his design to life and connecting it to so many people.  



Muushka said:


> As I wrote to Jimmy just now, I will write here.  Thank you Jimmy, for being the conduit between Ranger Stan and the Groupies.
> Thank you for sharing your dear friend's life with us.  I know Ranger Stan is in the most awesome place, but his family and friends are left behind.  But we know that we will see him again one day, and for that, I thank God.  So Jimmy, please feel our appreciation.  You were able to turn a legend into a man, a friend.



Beautifully written, Barb.  I can't add to this and can only echo your thoughts and sentiments.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

JT - Thank you so much for letting us know.  I am so sad that I never got the chance to meet him.


----------



## eliza61

RIP Ranger Stan and Thank you.


----------



## Corinne

I saw the news on another thread and quickly came over here. Heaven has another wonderful angel. Rest in peace, our beloved Ranger Stan.


----------



## wildernessDad

Stan's passing has been posted on the resort's board.  The tributes are coming in.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

I have been away from the boards and the groupies thread for a very long time. Life can often get in the way but when I read on Facebook tonight that Ranger Stan had passed away I had to come post in the place where I knew everyone could appreciate what a special person he was.

My daughter and niece are devastated at this news. To them meeting Ranger Stan at the Lodge was better than meeting Mickey.

Our prayers go out to his family and all the groupies who are mourning this great loss.


----------



## DizGirl20

Just wanted to say that one of the biggest reasons we recently decided to add-on at VWL was because of something Ranger Stan told me a few years ago (long before we were DVC Members).  At the time we were staying at Wilderness Lodge.  It was our first visit there and we signed up to take the Lodge Tour.  He nodded in the direction of the Villas and told me "there is no place on Disney property where you will get a better night's sleep".  I promised him some day we would return to give it a try.  Wish I could tell him now that we own points there because of him.  We are looking forward to getting that good night's sleep for many years to come, thanks to Ranger Stan.  Don't think I will ever visit WL without thinking of him! God Bless...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I also was never blessed to meet Stan but had hoped to one day.

Rest in Peace Ranger Stan.


----------



## Dizny Dad

DisneyNutzy said:


> . . . . . . meeting Ranger Stan at the Lodge was better than meeting Mickey. . . . . . . . .



Could there be a better tribute?

The only thing we would put ahead of checking in when arriving at The Lodge was looking for Ranger Stan and his great look of WELCOME he offered you.  Oh how we will miss that.    The stays at The Lodge will never be the same.


----------



## capttigger

So sorry to hear about Ranger Stan.....

He will be missed and we will think about him every time we walk into that wonderful lobby.


----------



## Inkmahm

I never met Ranger Stan, either.  But I felt I knew him based on what I read on this thread.

RIP Ranger Stan.


----------



## LisaS

I remember well the first time we met Ranger Stan. My mom was with us and it was her first ever visit to WDW. We stayed at AKL and then BWV that trip but we wanted to show her some of the other amazing resorts, especially WL. When we arrived Ranger Stan greeted us at the door and ushered us into the lobby. He made us feel so welcome! That feeling continued with every visit to WL/VWL and while I love the resort as much as ever, it's just not the same since he retired. And now this sad news...

Rest in peace Ranger Stan.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks
We are in Atlanta for a couple Braves games.  

I spoke with Carolyn yesterday(Stans sweetie) and she seems well under the circumstances.  She told me how Stans passing has affected so many lives, in a positive way.  

They will be arriving in Penn. Sun and the service will be soon after.  She will be staying in Atlanta area with family for awhile after.

It amazes me the outpouring of affection(not from this thread, I knew you folks would be like that) but on other forums.  When anything was ever written about him before, very little response was given on other threads. Its nice to know so many remember him.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> We are in Atlanta for a couple Braves games.
> 
> I spoke with Carolyn yesterday(Stans sweetie) and she seems well under the circumstances.  She told me how Stans passing has affected so many lives, in a positive way.
> 
> They will be arriving in Penn. Sun and the service will be soon after.  She will be staying in Atlanta area with family for awhile after.
> 
> It amazes me the outpouring of affection(not from this thread, I knew you folks would be like that) but on other forums.  When anything was ever written about him before, very little response was given on other threads. Its nice to know so many remember him.



At a Braves game, really?

I took a peak at the online condolence book this AM.  Lots of Wilderness Lodge/Ranger Stan friends posting.
Please give Sweetie our love next time you talk to her.


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> I took a peak at the online condolence book this AM.  Lots of Wilderness Lodge/Ranger Stan friends posting.
> Please give Sweetie our love next time you talk to her.



I wouldn't expect any less.      

JT - I agree with Muush.  Please send all our love to Stan's Sweetie the next time you speak with her.


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...enjoy the down time in Atlanta.  Relax and enjoy the city and the games.  

I too was glad to see the responses on the boards about Stan.  At times, I felt like he was our own little jewel that others seem to have not noticed.  Maybe because he wasn't dressed as splashily as Art the Greeter (who I thought was awesome as well).  Maybe he never got the notoriety because WL/VWL just doesn't have as big of a following as the other resorts.  But I could never figure out how someone could have met Ranger Stan and not be impressed and endeared. 

I'm glad that Carolyn is doing well under the circumstances.  She continues to be in our prayers.


----------



## jimmytammy

I will sure pass along the sentiments to Carolyn.  And I read the testimonies shared on his obituary site, and recognized a few groupies I've said before, and will continue to say, you folks are the best!!!!!!!


----------



## tea pot

Oh No
I haven't been on in so long and I'm just heart sick to hear that he's gone.
I can barely type this.


----------



## capttigger

Jimmy Please let Carolyn know that is was not his passing that has brought all of us together but his life that did. The way he lived and was as a person is what has everyone remembering him in such a wonderful light.

I could give her tons of stories and the funny thing was we never spent a bunch of time with him other than the 2 flag families we did. We just chatted in passing with him or on his tours. 
Yes he made that big of an effect  on us.


----------



## Happydinks

We have been gone from the thread since March, and to come back to this news is devastating.  Two flag families, chats with him in the lobby, and being there with him the day he retired...God speed Stan. We are so happy and grateful that we got to spend some time with you in December. Thank you for the memories









Sorry the pics are so big - I still stink at posting these!
Leslie


----------



## wildernessDad

I have that WL pin, the one on Stan's hat.  Love those pins.

I'm looking forward to our next visit.  I could use a vacation now.  I'm terrible, aren't I?  I just took a 2.5 week vacation in May.


----------



## keliblue

We were lucky enough to have met Ranger Stan on our Honeymoon so he will always be a part of our memory's..and the dozens of trips since.. We're blessed to have met him.

RIP dear friend


----------



## jimmytammy

Kristian our DD found this article in Orlando Sentinel.  

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/obituaries/os-obit-stan-moore-20110729,0,7017023.story


----------



## Muushka

HD, I just love that picture of Ranger Stan and the kiddo..and the words "I am Disney".  Also glad that they are big!

JT, thank your daughter for finding that link.  A nice thing to read with my cuppa java this AM.
*
Tomorrow a birthday!

 Happy Birthday BWV Dreamin 

Have a wonderful day! ​*


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

JT - Thank you for that link.  What a nice article.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday BWV Dreamin!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> I have that WL pin, the one on Stan's hat.  Love those pins.
> 
> I'm looking forward to our next visit.  I could use a vacation now.  I'm terrible, aren't I?  I just took a 2.5 week vacation in May.



No, you arent terrible, you are human.  I believe most of us here can relate


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday BWV Dreamin!*

I think cupcakes at the Lodge to celebrate would be great!  Anyone else?!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday BWV Dreamin!*
> 
> I think cupcakes at the Lodge to celebrate would be great!  Anyone else?!




I like that idea!  Happy Birthday BWV Dreamin!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday BWV Dreamin!!!*


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

I'm so sorry to read about Ranger Stan. I know many of you here had the honor to meet him during your vacation at VWL. Ranger Stan brought joy to many people that traveled to VWL which will be always be cherished. My condolences to his family and friends. 

*BWV Dreamin* ~ Happy Birthday!

*jimmytammy* ~ Please pass on my thanks to your daughter for finding the article on Ranger Stan. Thanks for posting it. 

*KAT4DISNEY* ~ Cupcakes! Yes... I love cupcakes... especially the chocolate cupcake... yummy!

*Happydinks* ~ Great pictures of Ranger Stan.

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## Corinne

*Happydinks~*Thank you for posting the wonderful photos of Stan.  I especially loved seeing his retirement announcement. How lucky for you to have been there to share that with him.


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY 
BWV Dreamin*


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday BWV Dreamin'*

*Kathy*, DDad and I would love to join you for cupcakes at the Lodge!


----------



## blossomz

Jimmy thank you so much for keeping our group informed about Carolyn and Stan.  He will forever be in our hearts.


----------



## DiznyDi

Hey *Happydinks*, we've missed you!  So nice to see you again! Thanks for posting the picture of our dear Ranger Stan. What an infectious smile - you captured it beautifully.


----------



## Muushka

I don't go on the other boards and post stupid things.  But I feel safe with you.

Today I heated my lunch in the dishwasher.

No, really!  I just finished a load of dishes.  It was so hot in there (it is a Bosch, they are a different beast).
I had a fajita left over from dinner last night that needed to be heated rather slowly.  
So I put it in with the hot dishes and it was perfect.

There.  I feel better now.


----------



## blossomz

Happy Birthday BWV dreaming!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> I don't go on the other boards and post stupid things.  But I feel safe with you.
> 
> Today I heated my lunch in the dishwasher.
> 
> No, really!  I just finished a load of dishes.  It was so hot in there (it is a Bosch, they are a different beast).
> I had a fajita left over from dinner last night that needed to be heated rather slowly.
> So I put it in with the hot dishes and it was perfect.
> 
> There.  I feel better now.



Steam heat is perfect for tortilla's and perfectly logical.  It's exactly the type of warmer we use at our restaurant.   

When it breaks down now I know of a backup!


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Steam heat is perfect for tortilla's and perfectly logical.  It's exactly the type of warmer we use at our restaurant.
> 
> When it breaks down now I know of a backup!



Thanks for the affirmation girlfriend!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> I don't go on the other boards and post stupid things.  But I feel safe with you.
> 
> Today I heated my lunch in the dishwasher.
> 
> No, really!  I just finished a load of dishes.  It was so hot in there (it is a Bosch, they are a different beast).
> I had a fajita left over from dinner last night that needed to be heated rather slowly.
> So I put it in with the hot dishes and it was perfect.
> 
> There.  I feel better now.



Barb, you are too funny


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> I don't go on the other boards and post stupid things.  But I feel safe with you.
> 
> Today I heated my lunch in the dishwasher.
> 
> No, really!  I just finished a load of dishes.  It was so hot in there (it is a Bosch, they are a different beast).
> I had a fajita left over from dinner last night that needed to be heated rather slowly.
> So I put it in with the hot dishes and it was perfect.
> 
> There.  I feel better now.



Barb that's awesome!  Sounds like something I would do as well.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> I don't go on the other boards and post stupid things.  But I feel safe with you.
> 
> Today I heated my lunch in the dishwasher.
> 
> No, really!  I just finished a load of dishes.  It was so hot in there (it is a Bosch, they are a different beast).
> I had a fajita left over from dinner last night that needed to be heated rather slowly.
> So I put it in with the hot dishes and it was perfect.
> 
> There.  I feel better now.





That's not stupid, in fact I congratuate you on being a "green" citizen and not using up electricity or gas on these high energy usage days.


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> That's not stupid, in fact I congratuate you on being a "green" citizen and not using up electricity or gas on these high energy usage days.



Ha!  Me 'green'!  Nope.  Me 'frugal'!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> So I put it in with the hot dishes and it was perfect.



Yeah, but did it come out spot free?


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Yeah, but did it come out spot free?



Of course it did, silly.  I squirted that Jet Dry stuff all over the zip lock bag it was in!


----------



## Happydinks

DiznyDi said:


> Hey *Happydinks*, we've missed you!  So nice to see you again! Thanks for posting the picture of our dear Ranger Stan. What an infectious smile - you captured it beautifully.



Thanks all for the welcome back!  We have been away too long - life getting in the way - and we did a cruise/tour to Alaska at the end of June and were gone for 2 weeks (not on Disney).

We are still so shocked about dear Stan.  Come to find out when we e mailed our friend who is a cast member at the WL - she knew nothing about it - and nothing had been said to anyone (esp those who had worked with him) - and that nothing was planned.  She was absolutely shocked that she heard it from us - and not from WDW.  A little disappointing that it wouldn't be acknowledged - unless Carolyn had asked it not to be.

*Hey Mush* - not a crazy idea (we have a Bosch so I know what you mean - ohh the heat!), as a matter of fact, pretty good one.  Who needs to heat up the house these days!

We've got a lot of reading to do to catch up on the goings on in this new thread (well new to us anyway).  Good to be back again...........


----------



## Muushka

Hi HD 

Funny, you have the same dishwasher.  I cannot believe how hot that thing gets at the end.  And you are right, heating it in another device was the last thing I wanted to do!

So sad that the CMs at WL didn't know about Ranger Stan.

I was thinking about him yesterday.  And I think I figured out why we felt so warm towards him.  
Because he was the type of man I thought Walt would be.  
We never got to meet Walt, but I imagine he and Ranger Stan being very much alike.


----------



## Corinne

Muushka said:


> Hi HD
> 
> So sad that the CMs at WL didn't know about Ranger Stan.
> 
> I was thinking about him yesterday.  And I think I figured out why we felt so warm towards him.
> Because he was the type of man I thought Walt would be.
> We never got to meet Walt, but I imagine he and Ranger Stan being very much alike.



Oh, Muushka, you know, I think you are right!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> Hi HD
> 
> Funny, you have the same dishwasher.  I cannot believe how hot that thing gets at the end.  And you are right, heating it in another device was the last thing I wanted to do!
> 
> So sad that the CMs at WL didn't know about Ranger Stan.
> 
> I was thinking about him yesterday.  And I think I figured out why we felt so warm towards him.
> Because he was the type of man I thought Walt would be.
> We never got to meet Walt, but I imagine he and Ranger Stan being very much alike.


I agree Barb.  I have often felt that way as well about Stan.  In fact, Stan to me would have been the atypical CM that Walt would have wanted to have had under his wing, IMO.


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> Sadly for us, our beloved Ranger Stan lost his battle this afternoon around 4:30.  .   .   .  I look forward to the day of seeing him again.
> My tears are shed, I rejoice for him now as I know he has gone to a better place.  .   .



I am also saddened by this loss, but can say my darling Mom (who got to meet him in 2009) was there to meet him in that beautiful place.  We lost her to her battle on Saturday the 23rd.  She was a real trooper til the end, but I also know she is in a much better place than we are and is watching over us as I type.  
I was with her all that last week and am at peace knowing that I helped her as well as I could.  I have gone back to work this week and trying to get back into a regular routine.  It's hard, but I know life goes on.  



Muushka said:


> I don't go on the other boards and post stupid things.  But I feel safe with you.
> Today I heated my lunch in the dishwasher.
> No, really!  I just finished a load of dishes.  It was so hot in there (it is a Bosch, they are a different beast).  I had a fajita left over from dinner last night that needed to be heated rather slowly.  So I put it in with the hot dishes and it was perfect.  There.  I feel better now.



Well, around here you could have just sat them outside for a few seconds and all would be done.  Althought it probably would have been too done.  We are now in our 31st straight day of 100+ temps (37 total for the year).  We are possibly going to break our 1980 record.  Our temps this week are pushing up to 108 - 109.  

Everyone stay cool. . . . we are trying to!!!


----------



## stopher1

twokats said:


> I am also saddened by this loss, but can say my darling Mom (who got to meet him in 2009) was there to meet him in that beautiful place.  We lost her to her battle on Saturday the 23rd.  She was a real trooper til the end, but I also know she is in a much better place than we are and is watching over us as I type.
> 
> I was with her all that last week and am at peace knowing that I helped her as well as I could.  I have gone back to work this week and trying to get back into a regular routine.  It's hard, but I know life goes on.



  So sorry for you Kathy.  Your stories of taking care of her, and the different things you did for her were such a blessing to me, as you were no doubt to her.  I am praying for your comfort at this time, as well as for your family.  Thanks for sharing your news and know that the Groupies love you from afar.  People come in and out of our lives, even now in this virtual age, from across the miles and screens, that just touch you - and you have done that for many of us.  Life can definitely give us different struggles and challenges, and so often it seems people just don't listen or care when you share things - but know that you have friends here that do care.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

My condolences Kathy on the passing of your mother.  What a blessing that you were able to be with her in her final days and I wish you peace as you adjust to her being gone.


----------



## jimmytammy

stopher1 said:


> So sorry for you Kathy.  Your stories of taking care of her, and the different things you did for her were such a blessing to me, as you were no doubt to her.  I am praying for your comfort at this time, as well as for your family.  Thanks for sharing your news and know that the Groupies love you from afar.  People come in and out of our lives, even now in this virtual age, from across the miles and screens, that just touch you - and you have done that for many of us.  Life can definitely give us different struggles and challenges, and so often it seems people just don't listen or care when you share things - but know that you have friends here that do care.



Couldnt agree more.


----------



## Muushka

I am also sorry Kathy, for your loss.  It was a long battle, and now she is at rest.  Know that you are in our prayers.


----------



## blossomz

Thoughts and prayers go out to you Kathy...


----------



## Granny

Kathy...very sorry to hear of your loss.  Prayers going up for you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## horselover

twokats said:


> I am also saddened by this loss, but can say my darling Mom (who got to meet him in 2009) was there to meet him in that beautiful place.  We lost her to her battle on Saturday the 23rd.  She was a real trooper til the end, but I also know she is in a much better place than we are and is watching over us as I type.
> I was with her all that last week and am at peace knowing that I helped her as well as I could.  I have gone back to work this week and trying to get back into a regular routine.  It's hard, but I know life goes on.





stopher1 said:


> So sorry for you Kathy.  Your stories of taking care of her, and the different things you did for her were such a blessing to me, as you were no doubt to her.  I am praying for your comfort at this time, as well as for your family.  Thanks for sharing your news and know that the Groupies love you from afar.  People come in and out of our lives, even now in this virtual age, from across the miles and screens, that just touch you - and you have done that for many of us.  Life can definitely give us different struggles and challenges, and so often it seems people just don't listen or care when you share things - but know that you have friends here that do care.



I too am quoting Stopher because I couldn't say it any better than that.  My deepest condolences to you Kathy.  May the beautiful memories you have of your mom bring you comfort during this difficult time.


----------



## franandaj

Kathy,
So sorry for your loss. It was a long hard struggle, but I'm sure she was grateful for your love and support. Take some time for yourself. You definitely deserve it.


----------



## wildernessDad

Kathy, sorry to hear about your Mom.


----------



## Nicoal13

Kathy - my deepest sympathies to you on the loss of your mother. May she now rest pain free and in peace.


----------



## Nicoal13

I'm saddened to hear of Ranger Stan's passing. It is a comfort to know he is in heaven and free of pain. 

Much like everyone else, we've been having a busy busy summer. Trying to stay cool in this oppressive heat and humidity. Also, just got over a bout of ear/sinus infections and bronchitis for DS and me. Not fun to be so sick in the summer. We are finally healthy and trying to fit in more fun before school starts in a month. 

No trips planned right now. Trying to decide what to do next year as DH and I will be celebrating our 10 year anniversary. We would like to go to Mexico, so I think WDW will have to wait. Or maybe a short trip with friends and DS....as I don't think I can stay away.


----------



## Corinne

stopher1 said:


> So sorry for you Kathy.  Your stories of taking care of her, and the different things you did for her were such a blessing to me, as you were no doubt to her.  I am praying for your comfort at this time, as well as for your family.  Thanks for sharing your news and know that the Groupies love you from afar.  People come in and out of our lives, even now in this virtual age, from across the miles and screens, that just touch you - and you have done that for many of us.  Life can definitely give us different struggles and challenges, and so often it seems people just don't listen or care when you share things - but know that you have friends here that do care.


How eloquent and heart-felt Christopher. I could not write anything more perfect, so I will simply offer my deepest condolences, Kathy. May God bless you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## Inkmahm

Kathy, so sorry to hear about your mother.  As so many have said before me, you have beautiful memories of her and that will be a comfort to you.  You are in my prayers.


----------



## Happydinks

twokats said:


> I am also saddened by this loss, but can say my darling Mom (who got to meet him in 2009) was there to meet him in that beautiful place.  We lost her to her battle on Saturday the 23rd.  She was a real trooper til the end, but I also know she is in a much better place than we are and is watching over us as I type.



So very sorry to hear about your Mom's passing. I hope that each day gets a little easier for you as you find your new "normal" without her.  Prayers for you and your family.

Leslie


----------



## wildernessDad

I need a WDW fix.  Who's with me?


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> I need a WDW fix.  Who's with me?



Count me in WD.


----------



## franandaj

Before I can get a WDW I need some total R&R!     Last week we completed the Estate Sale of my FILs house.  The professionals held their sale and made a us some good money, but since they thought we would just call their haul away lady, they didn't care that the place looked like it had been searched in one of those mystery shows!  

We spent three days of hard labor preparing it for a blowout garage sale, we actually squeezed a thousand dollars out of that place $.05 & $.25 at a time!  But those cents add up into dollars.  After another day of hard work (in 90 degree So Cal heat) we removed almost everything that the "haul away lady" isn't taking. She will come this weekend and remove the rest of the stuff so the place is ready for the contractor on Monday.   

Today we are going to Garden Grove.  Why Garden Grove you ask? (especially Stopher!) What is there that is so exciting to do there?

* ABSOLUTELY NOTHING! *   We are going stay in the hotel room, watch TV, read books, do puzzles, no cats to feed, no messy house to worry about, no , and best yet, I don't have to cook breakfast, lunch or dinner.  Plus I am spending all afternoon tomorrow at the Spa!  We have some nice dinners planned and the rest of the time we'll just sleep, or do nothing (I might be on the DIS).  

THEN I will be ready for my WDW fix!  However, I'll have to take my DLR fix since I have a couple trips planned there before I'll get to WDW!


----------



## cheer4bison

wildernessDad said:


> I need a WDW fix.  Who's with me?



I'm with you WildernessDad!  I could definitely use a dose of WDW today.  

How 'bout an extra helping of our beloved lodge too?  Check out yesterday's Orbitz blog.  Couldn't wait to share this submission with you all!  I just knew you'd approve of the topic. 

http://www.orbitz.com/blog/2011/08/walt-disney-worlds-hidden-gem/


----------



## Corinne

wildernessDad said:


> I need a WDW fix.  Who's with me?



I am soooooooooooo with you WD!!!


----------



## horselover

wildernessDad said:


> I need a WDW fix.  Who's with me?



Yes, Please!!!!!!!


----------



## walkerford

I am not certain that I qualify as a wilderness lodge/villa groupie but I have just spent the last couple of hours reading through each and every post and I do own at vwl and will be returning home in 9 days and counting!
Fortunately for us it will be our fourth trip back to the lodge and on this occasion we will be joined by my daughters friend and mom who will be there for the very first time, we simply cannot wait for that jaw dropping moment when they enter the lobby for the first time!
I think one of the happiest moments I have ever had was strolling through the grounds of the lodge after a 24 hour journey at 3 in the morning when my then 3 year old son had no intention of sleeping at what as far as he was concerned was breakfast time! 

So we count down the days to our "welcome home" to a place that our family truly does love. Thanks for all the excellent posts on here. Greetings from the UK. In half an hour we will be down to 8 days
!


----------



## jimmytammy

WD  I'm ready, lets go!!  
Especially after reading that description by our one and only Cheer4Bison on Orbitz of our beloved Lodge.


----------



## Muushka

walkerford said:


> I am not certain that I qualify as a wilderness lodge/villa groupie but I have just spent the last couple of hours reading through each and every post and I do own at vwl and will be returning home in 9 days and counting!
> Fortunately for us it will be our fourth trip back to the lodge and on this occasion we will be joined by my daughters friend and mom who will be there for the very first time, we simply cannot wait for that jaw dropping moment when they enter the lobby for the first time!
> I think one of the happiest moments I have ever had was strolling through the grounds of the lodge after a 24 hour journey at 3 in the morning when my then 3 year old son had no intention of sleeping at what as far as he was concerned was breakfast time!
> 
> So we count down the days to our "welcome home" to a place that our family truly does love. Thanks for all the excellent posts on here. Greetings from the UK. In half an hour we will be down to 8 days
> !



*You are not sure if you qualify to be a VWL Groupie??  Are you kidding????  You just read this entire thread!  
That makes you the new president of the Groupies!   Chief Moose!

Welcome to our merry thread, happiest place on the boards.  It is wonderful to read your feelings for our beloved Lodge, and from the UK!

Visit often, pull up a rocking chair and make yourself comfy.

Oh, and please, grab yourself our Moosie.  I'll bet he will look mighty handsome on you!

Can't wait to hear about your visit and that loud 'plop' noise that can be heard throughout the lobby when people's jaws hit the floor!*


----------



## Muushka

cheer4bison said:


> I'm with you WildernessDad!  I could definitely use a dose of WDW today.
> 
> How 'bout an extra helping of our beloved lodge too?  Check out yesterday's Orbitz blog.  Couldn't wait to share this submission with you all!  I just knew you'd approve of the topic.
> 
> http://www.orbitz.com/blog/2011/08/walt-disney-worlds-hidden-gem/



Great job Cheer4!


----------



## Corinne

walkerford said:


> I am not certain that I qualify as a wilderness lodge/villa groupie but I have just spent the last couple of hours reading through each and every post and I do own at vwl and will be returning home in 9 days and counting!
> Fortunately for us it will be our fourth trip back to the lodge and on this occasion we will be joined by my daughters friend and mom who will be there for the very first time, we simply cannot wait for that jaw dropping moment when they enter the lobby for the first time!
> I think one of the happiest moments I have ever had was strolling through the grounds of the lodge after a 24 hour journey at 3 in the morning when my then 3 year old son had no intention of sleeping at what as far as he was concerned was breakfast time!
> 
> So we count down the days to our "welcome home" to a place that our family truly does love. Thanks for all the excellent posts on here. Greetings from the UK. In half an hour we will be down to 8 days
> !



*Walkerford* So glad you found us, and hope you will visit often. We have the best group of Groupies the DIS has to offer!!


----------



## walkerford

Thank you do much for the welcome!
I am counting down the days and always find that the anticipation of a visit back home is almost but not quite! as exciting as the trip itself..
As it is now after midnight in the uk I am officially at the 8 day mark!
There is so much that is special about the lodge, the tranquility of the iron spike room contrasting with the noise and excitement from the whispering canyon cafe.
I shall sit on the balcony on the morning of the 13th watching the sun rise and the lamps go out - got to love the jet lag on the first morning and shall raise a toast to all lovers of the lodge. Once again thanks for the welcome...


----------



## DiznyDi

WELCOME *walkerford!* So nice to have you join us!  We love pictures.   Please report back and share your trip with us.


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> I need a WDW fix.  Who's with me?



I AM SOOOO MAD!!!  my stupid township is doing road repair in my development and the stupid road crew broke a water main pipe.  I HAVE NO FREAKIN WATER!!!  Then the stupid foreman looks us (me and my neighbors) in the eyes and says that of course since the pipes are owned by the water company they can't do any repairs until they get on the scene. Of course we call the water department and get that lovely recording to say "please call back during normal business hours".   Which will not be until tomorrow.    Sent Sid & Rizzo to the store to buy gallons of water.  

Then of course I'm in a house full of testosterone who felt the need to tell me that they are sooo glad they can take care of nature anywhere.  Like the ability to write your name in the snow is a skill.  

Sorry I know I'm whining but I'm trying to wash my hands using a bottle of poland springs so I can at least take out my contacts.  

God, I so need the lodge right now....


----------



## eliza61

Welcome Walkerford and let me assure you than normally I am not a raving lunatic....


----------



## DiznyDi

So sorry Kathy to read of your mom's passing. Our prayers go with you and your family as you go through these difficult times.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

eliza61 said:


> I AM SOOOO MAD!!!  my stupid township is doing road repair in my development and the stupid road crew broke a water main pipe.  I HAVE NO FREAKIN WATER!!!  Then the stupid foreman looks us (me and my neighbors) in the eyes and says that of course since the pipes are owned by the water company they can't do any repairs until they get on the scene. Of course we call the water department and get that lovely recording to say "please call back during normal business hours".   Which will not be until tomorrow.    Sent Sid & Rizzo to the store to buy gallons of water.
> 
> Then of course I'm in a house full of testosterone who felt the need to tell me that they are sooo glad they can take care of nature anywhere.  Like the ability to write your name in the snow is a skill.
> 
> Sorry I know I'm whining but I'm trying to wash my hands using a bottle of poland springs so I can at least take out my contacts.
> 
> God, I so need the lodge right now....



After the long day I've had booking fd, ap discounts, etc I know it's not funny but .... "writing your name in the snow"   Thank you I needed a little comic relief.


----------



## Muushka

walkerford said:


> Thank you do much for the welcome!
> I am counting down the days and always find that the anticipation of a visit back home is almost but not quite! as exciting as the trip itself..
> As it is now after midnight in the uk I am officially at the 8 day mark!
> There is so much that is special about the lodge, the tranquility of the iron spike room contrasting with the noise and excitement from the whispering canyon cafe.
> I shall sit on the balcony on the morning of the 13th watching the sun rise and the lamps go out - got to love the jet lag on the first morning and shall raise a toast to all lovers of the lodge. Once again thanks for the welcome...



Awwww.  Don't you just love the way walkerford writes about our beloved?
And a toast to us!  Thank you 



eliza61 said:


> Welcome Walkerford and let me assure you than normally I am not a raving lunatic....



Yes, walkerford, don't let Eliza scare you.  You have probably already figured it out, she is a boatload of fun .

E, I hope you get your water back on soon.  Having been without water, I know it is no fun.


----------



## stopher1

wildernessDad said:


> I need a WDW fix.  Who's with me?




YES!!!!!!!  Me too!!!



franandaj said:


> Before I can get a WDW I need some total R&R!     Last week we completed the Estate Sale of my FILs house.  The professionals held their sale and made a us some good money, but since they thought we would just call their haul away lady, they didn't care that the place looked like it had been searched in one of those mystery shows!
> 
> We spent three days of hard labor preparing it for a blowout garage sale, we actually squeezed a thousand dollars out of that place $.05 & $.25 at a time!  But those cents add up into dollars.  After another day of hard work (in 90 degree So Cal heat) we removed almost everything that the "haul away lady" isn't taking. She will come this weekend and remove the rest of the stuff so the place is ready for the contractor on Monday.
> 
> Today we are going to Garden Grove.  Why Garden Grove you ask? (especially Stopher!) What is there that is so exciting to do there?
> 
> * ABSOLUTELY NOTHING! *   We are going stay in the hotel room, watch TV, read books, do puzzles, no cats to feed, no messy house to worry about, no , and best yet, I don't have to cook breakfast, lunch or dinner.  Plus I am spending all afternoon tomorrow at the Spa!  We have some nice dinners planned and the rest of the time we'll just sleep, or do nothing (I might be on the DIS).
> 
> THEN I will be ready for my WDW fix!  However, I'll have to take my DLR fix since I have a couple trips planned there before I'll get to WDW!



So glad it all came together for you Alison, and now you can get some nice R&R... even in    Garden Grove.    I've spent many moons in and around Garden Grove so I can sure say that!  



cheer4bison said:


> How 'bout an extra helping of our beloved lodge too?  Check out yesterday's Orbitz blog.  Couldn't wait to share this submission with you all!  I just knew you'd approve of the topic.
> 
> http://www.orbitz.com/blog/2011/08/walt-disney-worlds-hidden-gem/


   Very nice!




walkerford said:


> I am not certain that I qualify as a wilderness lodge/villa groupie but I have just spent the last couple of hours reading through each and every post and I do own at vwl and will be returning home in 9 days and counting!
> Fortunately for us it will be our fourth trip back to the lodge and on this occasion we will be joined by my daughters friend and mom who will be there for the very first time, we simply cannot wait for that jaw dropping moment when they enter the lobby for the first time!
> I think one of the happiest moments I have ever had was strolling through the grounds of the lodge after a 24 hour journey at 3 in the morning when my then 3 year old son had no intention of sleeping at what as far as he was concerned was breakfast time!
> 
> So we count down the days to our "welcome home" to a place that our family truly does love. Thanks for all the excellent posts on here. Greetings from the UK. In half an hour we will be down to 8 days
> !



Not sure huh?!?!   WOW...  WELCOME!!  As Muushka says, if you can read the whole thread - you are definitely qualified.  



Muushka said:


> Welcome to our merry thread, happiest place on the boards.  It is wonderful to read your feelings for our beloved Lodge



And the friendliest, kindest, sweetest, most caring.....     I could go on and on! 




eliza61 said:


> I AM SOOOO MAD!!!  my stupid township is doing road repair in my development and the stupid road crew broke a water main pipe.  I HAVE NO FREAKIN WATER!!!  Then the stupid foreman looks us (me and my neighbors) in the eyes and says that of course since the pipes are owned by the water company they can't do any repairs until they get on the scene. Of course we call the water department and get that lovely recording to say "please call back during normal business hours".   Which will not be until tomorrow.    Sent Sid & Rizzo to the store to buy gallons of water.



I'm so sorry Eliza... that's awful.  Hopefully things will be better for you tomorrow.



eliza61 said:


> Then of course I'm in a house full of testosterone who felt the need to tell me that they are sooo glad they can take care of nature anywhere.  Like the ability to write your name in the snow is a skill.



  Just so long as they take care not to eat the yellow snow      I do happen to agree with them, but mostly when camping in sub-freezing temps with the Scouts and not having to go out in the middle of the night to find a latrine.  Otherwise have a healthy dose of estrogen in my household, I hear your plight and I feel for you.   


Oh Groupies,  I need a bit of pixie or moosie dust & prayers please.  Nothing has happened yet... but there are some growing clouds of concern at work.  Two months ago the company decided it was time to consolidate some operations and announced the closing of two of our regional locations.  Both were small and were a drain on company resources.  Two staff members were let go, and two were given the choice of moving to HQ in Irvine, CA or being let go.   At that time everyone in the field was reviewed and many of us, despite living and working in "field" were reclassified as "office" staff rather than "field" staff, myself included, despite all of the traveling to meet with customers that I do quite often.  "Office" staff must either be in a regional office or in Irvine... and going to Irvine isn't really an option for my family, even with our California roots. The only remaining regional office is mine, and one of our staff members was recently allowed to relocate his family and start working out of his new home in Illinois - because he was classified as "field"... I'm not allowed to since I'm classified as field.  If the office is closed, I'm out of a job because of that classification.  I've been part of several conversations now as to what might be the future for my office, and it isn't all that pretty.  Option 1 of course is to keep it open as is no problem... options 2 and 3 are the not so pretty ones.  So with the changes made two months ago, and a few made at the very beginning of the year, we've now had 4 straight years of down-sizing.  They've cut through the fluff, and cut out the fat... it's getting closer to paring off the meat - those of us who actually do the heavy lifting.  Another one of those "conversations" was today at lunch, and I also learned then that the various VP's will be gathering in Irvine in 2 weeks to further discuss the options.  Our office lease runs through next year in August, so it could be that we retain it until that point and then make the cuts, or perhaps they'll just decide to 

I've been feeling more and more uneasy at work the past year anyway and so I've been doing all of those normal things trying to be ready - brushing up the resume, networking, checking out opportunities and the like as I'd rather go on my timing than theirs, but you never know now do you.  In addition to doing some freelance paid work for the Scouts and my church, I've also been trying to ramp up some side business by becoming a TA specializing in the various domestic Mouse-based destinations... (anything to ensure some income if the existing source goes away).  If you are friends with me on Facebook, I would love it if you would "like" my page, even if you never use my services (as if you'd need to being DVC members!), but the more likes the better, and I can create ads on FB when I hit a certain number of likes (I"m not there yet).


----------



## franandaj

walkerford said:


> I am not certain that I qualify as a wilderness lodge/villa groupie but I have just spent the last couple of hours reading through each and every post and I do own at vwl and will be returning home in 9 days and counting!
> Fortunately for us it will be our fourth trip back to the lodge and on this occasion we will be joined by my daughters friend and mom who will be there for the very first time, we simply cannot wait for that jaw dropping moment when they enter the lobby for the first time!
> I think one of the happiest moments I have ever had was strolling through the grounds of the lodge after a 24 hour journey at 3 in the morning when my then 3 year old son had no intention of sleeping at what as far as he was concerned was breakfast time!
> 
> So we count down the days to our "welcome home" to a place that our family truly does love. Thanks for all the excellent posts on here. Greetings from the UK. In half an hour we will be down to 8 days
> !



Welcome to the group!!!!!

Enjoy your trip, and did we mention we like pictures??????????



eliza61 said:


> I HAVE NO FREAKIN WATER!!!
> 
> Then of course I'm in a house full of testosterone who felt the need to tell me that they are sooo glad they can take care of nature anywhere.  Like the ability to write your name in the snow is a skill.



  

Most of the men I see on a regular basis are very different than most.  I forget how some can get and the things they are proud of!    

Hang in there!  Think of a happy place!  Oh yeah!  The lodge!



stopher1 said:


> So glad it all came together for you Alison, and now you can get some nice R&R... even in    Garden Grove.    I've spent many moons in and around Garden Grove so I can sure say that!



Yeah, here we are and what are we doing?  I'm on the DIS and my better half is taking a Nap!  What is different?  Oh yeah, I don't have cats climbing all over me, the place is not a total mess, and we have good air conditioning.  Plus we'll be going to dinner soon.



stopher1 said:


> I've been feeling more and more uneasy at work the past year anyway and so I've been doing all of those normal things trying to be ready - brushing up the resume, networking, checking out opportunities and the like as I'd rather go on my timing than theirs, but you never know now do you.  In addition to doing some freelance paid work for the Scouts and my church, I've also been trying to ramp up some side business by becoming a TA specializing in the various domestic Mouse-based destinations... (anything to ensure some income if the existing source goes away).  If you are friends with me on Facebook, I would love it if you would "like" my page, even if you never use my services (as if you'd need to being DVC members!), but the more likes the better, and I can create ads on FB when I hit a certain number of likes (I"m not there yet).



 for you on the job front.  I hope that you are able to take care of whatever happens on your own terms. I would be happy to "like" your page to help you out. I am not friends with you on FB, but if you send me a PM with a link to your page, or just send me a friend request.  My last name is the same as a prominent basketball player for the Chicago Bulls in the 90's...   Good luck with everything!  You're a smart guy! But there are lots of talented people out there in trouble, so I hope you're able to somehow keep the job going.  Best of luck!


----------



## cheer4bison

Oh, Stopher, I'm so sorry to hear about the instability at your worksite.  I'll be sending pixie dust your way in the hopes that things stabilize soon.  Send me a private message with your facebook info and I'd be happy to "like" your page.


----------



## Inkmahm

Stopher, I know the feeling you're going through at work.  My old job was fairly unsteady for several years before the ax finally fell on me almost 2 years ago.  But I've posted here before how happy I am to not be working right now even though I need to start trying harder to find something now that my severance is finally going to be ending in a few months.    There are SO many of us out there looking for jobs that it is hard to take unemployment personally.    It's the economy and we all know it.   Good luck on finding stability, one way or another.


----------



## walkerford

What a friendly place, can't believe that I have never found this thread before. My apologies for some of the typing last night, I was lying in bed trying not to disturb my darling wife so I missed a few keys!
We have so many happy memories of being at the lodge, my daughter took her first unaided swimming strokes in the hidden springs pool which fortunately my wife recorded, unfortunately all you can hear on the recording are her sobs! Like I suspect so many others my daughter initially but quickly followed by my son a few years later was fascinated by the bridge over the stream in the lobby and I'm sure would have rather spent hours just running back and forth rather than heading somewhere else.
To us roaring forks will always be roary forkies which was again a phrase christened by our daughter Bethan on her first visit back in 2002 when she was still just short of her 2nd birthday.
Is there anything better than to sit on the balcony catching a glimpse of the water pagent, a glass of something cold in your hand, with the lodge music playing almost imperceptably in the background, surrounded by the people that matter the most in the world? I somehow doubt it.
To me the lodge but disney world as a whole is one great human battery recharger, I cannot wait to be plugged in for a whole two weeks!
We have shown our friends pictures, bombarded them with videos, talked til the early hours of the morning about what a fantastic place the lodge is but I know that no words or pictures can ever live up to the reality of that first glimpse of the lobby, that first welcome home, that first walk down the walkway with the "crickets" in the background, that first "open sesame" of the doors into the villas ( another legacy of Bethan!) and that first glimpse of the 2 bed villa, home for the next 14 days.


----------



## stopher1

walkerford said:


> ...what a fantastic place the lodge is but *I know that no words or pictures can ever live up to the reality* of that first glimpse of the lobby, that first welcome home, that first walk down the walkway with the "crickets" in the background, that first "open sesame" of the doors into the villas ( another legacy of Bethan!) and that first glimpse of the 2 bed villa, home for the next 14 days.



True... but let's have some anyway!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Stopher, I hope that things on the work front go well for you.  Thanks for posting the pictures.

Welcome home, walkerford.  Welcome to the VWL groupies.


----------



## jimmytammy

walkerford said:


> I am not certain that I qualify as a wilderness lodge/villa groupie but I have just spent the last couple of hours reading through each and every post and I do own at vwl and will be returning home in 9 days and counting!
> Fortunately for us it will be our fourth trip back to the lodge and on this occasion we will be joined by my daughters friend and mom who will be there for the very first time, we simply cannot wait for that jaw dropping moment when they enter the lobby for the first time!
> I think one of the happiest moments I have ever had was strolling through the grounds of the lodge after a 24 hour journey at 3 in the morning when my then 3 year old son had no intention of sleeping at what as far as he was concerned was breakfast time!
> 
> So we count down the days to our "welcome home" to a place that our family truly does love. Thanks for all the excellent posts on here. Greetings from the UK. In half an hour we will be down to 8 days
> !



In the words of Dr. Nigel Channing of The Imagination Institute
Welcome, Welcome, Welcome!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza 
Hoping for water soon for you folks

Stopher
Praying for job situation to go in your favor


----------



## bobbiwoz

walkerford, thanks for posting those memories.  I enjoyed reading them.


----------



## Granny

*Stopher*...we certainly understand the unsettled work situations and how that can wear on you as it hangs over your head like the Sword of Damocles.  You are doing the right things as far as networking, skill polishing, etc.  I certainly wish you all the best in your situation.

*Eliza*...hope the water thing gets resolved quickly.   Amazing how even in your frustrated moments you manage to make us all laugh with your turn of phrases.  Good luck! 

*Walkerford*...a hearty handshake across the pond to you!  You obviously share in our feelings that Wilderness Lodge is a special place that brings immediate serenity and balm for the soul.   



walkerford said:


> Is there anything better than to sit on the balcony catching a glimpse of the water pagent, a glass of something cold in your hand, with the lodge music playing almost imperceptably in the background, surrounded by the people that matter the most in the world? I somehow doubt it.



I don't think you'll get any arguments here on that!   And we certainly enjoy your eloquent descriptions of your family's memories of our beloved Lodge.


----------



## twinklebug

walkerford said:


> What a friendly place, can't believe that I have never found this thread before. My apologies for some of the typing last night, I was lying in bed trying not to disturb my darling wife so I missed a few keys!
> We have so many happy memories of being at the lodge, my daughter took her first unaided swimming strokes in the hidden springs pool which fortunately my wife recorded, unfortunately all you can hear on the recording are her sobs! Like I suspect so many others my daughter initially but quickly followed by my son a few years later was fascinated by the bridge over the stream in the lobby and I'm sure would have rather spent hours just running back and forth rather than heading somewhere else.
> To us roaring forks will always be roary forkies which was again a phrase christened by our daughter Bethan on her first visit back in 2002 when she was still just short of her 2nd birthday.
> Is there anything better than to sit on the balcony catching a glimpse of the water pagent, a glass of something cold in your hand, with the lodge music playing almost imperceptably in the background, surrounded by the people that matter the most in the world? I somehow doubt it.
> To me the lodge but disney world as a whole is one great human battery recharger, I cannot wait to be plugged in for a whole two weeks!
> We have shown our friends pictures, bombarded them with videos, talked til the early hours of the morning about what a fantastic place the lodge is but I know that no words or pictures can ever live up to the reality of that first glimpse of the lobby, that first welcome home, that first walk down the walkway with the "crickets" in the background, that first "open sesame" of the doors into the villas ( another legacy of Bethan!) and that first glimpse of the 2 bed villa, home for the next 14 days.



I don't speak up here often enough (not enough time to keep up honestly!) but want to say...  WELCOME! You are a true groupie!  Non-lover's just don't get it. It's not about running through the parks, it's all about that time relaxing with family at the resort and memories made there.

Regarding that precious video with your daughter's first unaided swim and your wife's sobs... how wonderful!  I'm sure many many years into the future, the sounds of your wife's voice on that recording will be golden to your daughter.


----------



## horselover

walkerford said:


> I am not certain that I qualify as a wilderness lodge/villa groupie but I have just spent the last couple of hours reading through each and every post and I do own at vwl and will be returning home in 9 days and counting!
> Fortunately for us it will be our fourth trip back to the lodge and on this occasion we will be joined by my daughters friend and mom who will be there for the very first time, we simply cannot wait for that jaw dropping moment when they enter the lobby for the first time!
> I think one of the happiest moments I have ever had was strolling through the grounds of the lodge after a 24 hour journey at 3 in the morning when my then 3 year old son had no intention of sleeping at what as far as he was concerned was breakfast time!
> 
> So we count down the days to our "welcome home" to a place that our family truly does love. Thanks for all the excellent posts on here. Greetings from the UK. In half an hour we will be down to 8 days
> !



Having just finished reading all your posts on this thread I would say you are a groupie through & through!              Welcome to the thread.         



eliza61 said:


> I AM SOOOO MAD!!!  my stupid township is doing road repair in my development and the stupid road crew broke a water main pipe.  I HAVE NO FREAKIN WATER!!!  Then the stupid foreman looks us (me and my neighbors) in the eyes and says that of course since the pipes are owned by the water company they can't do any repairs until they get on the scene. Of course we call the water department and get that lovely recording to say "please call back during normal business hours".   Which will not be until tomorrow.    Sent Sid & Rizzo to the store to buy gallons of water.
> 
> Then of course I'm in a house full of testosterone who felt the need to tell me that they are sooo glad they can take care of nature anywhere.  Like the ability to write your name in the snow is a skill.
> 
> Sorry I know I'm whining but I'm trying to wash my hands using a bottle of poland springs so I can at least take out my contacts.
> 
> God, I so need the lodge right now....



First I'd like to say I'm so sorry Eliza & 2nd Ewwwwwww!        I hope you have your water back by now.



stopher1 said:


> Oh Groupies,  I need a bit of pixie or moosie dust & prayers please.  Nothing has happened yet... but there are some growing clouds of concern at work.  Two months ago the company decided it was time to consolidate some operations and announced the closing of two of our regional locations.  Both were small and were a drain on company resources.  Two staff members were let go, and two were given the choice of moving to HQ in Irvine, CA or being let go.   At that time everyone in the field was reviewed and many of us, despite living and working in "field" were reclassified as "office" staff rather than "field" staff, myself included, despite all of the traveling to meet with customers that I do quite often.  "Office" staff must either be in a regional office or in Irvine... and going to Irvine isn't really an option for my family, even with our California roots. The only remaining regional office is mine, and one of our staff members was recently allowed to relocate his family and start working out of his new home in Illinois - because he was classified as "field"... I'm not allowed to since I'm classified as field.  If the office is closed, I'm out of a job because of that classification.  I've been part of several conversations now as to what might be the future for my office, and it isn't all that pretty.  Option 1 of course is to keep it open as is no problem... options 2 and 3 are the not so pretty ones.  So with the changes made two months ago, and a few made at the very beginning of the year, we've now had 4 straight years of down-sizing.  They've cut through the fluff, and cut out the fat... it's getting closer to paring off the meat - those of us who actually do the heavy lifting.  Another one of those "conversations" was today at lunch, and I also learned then that the various VP's will be gathering in Irvine in 2 weeks to further discuss the options.  Our office lease runs through next year in August, so it could be that we retain it until that point and then make the cuts, or perhaps they'll just decide to
> 
> I've been feeling more and more uneasy at work the past year anyway and so I've been doing all of those normal things trying to be ready - brushing up the resume, networking, checking out opportunities and the like as I'd rather go on my timing than theirs, but you never know now do you.  In addition to doing some freelance paid work for the Scouts and my church, I've also been trying to ramp up some side business by becoming a TA specializing in the various domestic Mouse-based destinations... (anything to ensure some income if the existing source goes away).  If you are friends with me on Facebook, I would love it if you would "like" my page, even if you never use my services (as if you'd need to being DVC members!), but the more likes the better, and I can create ads on FB when I hit a certain number of likes (I"m not there yet).



Oh dear that doesn't sound good.           Sending out lots of good thoughts & pixie dust for your job situation.  I hope everything works out for the best.          I'd be happy to like your page on FB.  Just send me a PM with the link.

Thanks for those beautiful pictures too!  Can never get enough of those.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

stopher1 said:


> So sorry for you Kathy.  Your stories of taking care of her, and the different things you did for her were such a blessing to me, as you were no doubt to her.  I am praying for your comfort at this time, as well as for your family.  Thanks for sharing your news and know that the Groupies love you from afar.  People come in and out of our lives, even now in this virtual age, from across the miles and screens, that just touch you - and you have done that for many of us.  Life can definitely give us different struggles and challenges, and so often it seems people just don't listen or care when you share things - but know that you have friends here that do care.



Perfectly said Stopher!  My prayers are with you and your family twokats.



eliza61 said:


> I AM SOOOO MAD!!!  my stupid township is doing road repair in my development and the stupid road crew broke a water main pipe.  I HAVE NO FREAKIN WATER!!!
> Then of course I'm in a house full of testosterone who felt the need to tell me that they are sooo glad they can take care of nature anywhere.  Like the ability to write your name in the snow is a skill.
> God, I so need the lodge right now....


Oh Eliza!  Hope you got your water back on!  I gotta say though, thank you for the laugh!  I always admire the way you can put humor into situations like that.


stopher1 said:


> Oh Groupies,  I need a bit of pixie or moosie dust & prayers please.  Nothing has happened yet... but there are some growing clouds of concern at work.



Sending you lots of moose dust Stopher!  I hope everything will work out okay.



walkerford said:


> Is there anything better than to sit on the balcony catching a glimpse of the water pagent, a glass of something cold in your hand, with the lodge music playing almost imperceptably in the background, surrounded by the people that matter the most in the world? I somehow doubt it.


Wow if you are not a true groupie than neither are the rest of us!  That was beautiful!  Welcome to the friendliest thread on the Dis!  Glad to have you.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

So we have our trip planned for December for me and DH.  DD won't be able to go for the first time ever because of college.  Boy will it be hard to go without her for the first time!!!!  I will really miss the goofy things we say on some of the rides.    Anyway for the past few years my Dad has been busy taking care of my Mom.  With her passing in May he is now able to make some plans.  The first thing he is doing is going to the Grand Canyon next month with my two aunts.  So jealous.  We have been saying for a long time that we would like to get him to WDW and asked him and my aunt who has gone with us before if they could go with but they both said no.  Well my aunt tells me the other day that my Dad really does want to go with and that he was going to wait until the last minute and surprise us by telling us he was going!  Fortunatly my aunt is very Disney smart and knew that wouldn't work and gave us the heads up.  So we bought him a plane ticket and told him it was his Christmas gift.  Should be so much fun seeing him experience all the magic for the first time!  Now this morning my aunt called and said she changed her mind and wants to go too!  Woo Hoo!  Even though DD can't go we should still have alot of fun.  Now if we could only get the Lodge for the whole week.  So far we only have gotten 2 nights right in the middle of our stay.  The rest of the time it is Saratoga Springs.


----------



## walkerford

Hey now stop it! I have a professional reputation as a hard nosed criminal lawyer to maintain..
Can I just say that I am genuinely touched by the warmth of the replies to my posts, I haven't yet quite worked out how to quote the posts but they are easy to track back, thank you for all of your most generous welcomes.
I adore each and every moment of our holiday but I think many on here agree that the most fun is no longer to be found in the commando approach, you know.. rope drop, fast pass for TSM, run to Tower of Terror, breath!.... Rock and roller coaster, ADT at Brown Derby etc etc etc but instead it is taking a moment to stand back and take it all in and take that photograph in your mind that will always be there... A couple of years back we were in MK my wife was sitting on the rocking chairs with our son in her lap fast asleep, it was late at night well past midnight, I stood with our daughter and told her how nan and grandad back home would just be getting up, as we stood hand in hand we took a photo in our mind of the almost deserted main steet, often now we bring back the memory of that photo and for that moment we are back together hand in hand in main street.
Another time before our Son was born I sat on the balcony at the Villas, Bethan was asleep on the bed and my wife was helping her! A thunderstorm broke out and the rain lashed down and lightning lit up bay lake, the rain was so heavy I could hardly see the pool, again if I close my eyes now I am back on that balcony....I am so lucky that in just over a week I will be...


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> So we have our trip planned for December for me and DH.  DD won't be able to go for the first time ever because of college.  Boy will it be hard to go without her for the first time!!!!  I will really miss the goofy things we say on some of the rides.    Anyway for the past few years my Dad has been busy taking care of my Mom.  With her passing in May he is now able to make some plans.  The first thing he is doing is going to the Grand Canyon next month with my two aunts.  So jealous.  We have been saying for a long time that we would like to get him to WDW and asked him and my aunt who has gone with us before if they could go with but they both said no.  Well my aunt tells me the other day that my Dad really does want to go with and that he was going to wait until the last minute and surprise us by telling us he was going!  Fortunatly my aunt is very Disney smart and knew that wouldn't work and gave us the heads up.  So we bought him a plane ticket and told him it was his Christmas gift.  Should be so much fun seeing him experience all the magic for the first time!  Now this morning my aunt called and said she changed her mind and wants to go too!  Woo Hoo!  Even though DD can't go we should still have alot of fun.  Now if we could only get the Lodge for the whole week.  So far we only have gotten 2 nights right in the middle of our stay.  The rest of the time it is Saratoga Springs.



Oh what fun!  So glad your Dad will be joining you!
I hope you get those other days filled in.  That would make it perfect!



walkerford said:


> Hey now stop it! I have a professional reputation as a hard nosed criminal lawyer to maintain..
> Can I just say that I am genuinely touched by the warmth of the replies to my posts, I haven't yet quite worked out how to quote the posts but they are easy to track back, thank you for all of your most generous welcomes.
> I adore each and every moment of our holiday but I think many on here agree that the most fun is no longer to be found in the commando approach, you know.. rope drop, fast past for TSM, run to Tower of Terror, breath!.... Rock and roller coaster, ADT at Brown Derby etc etc etc but instead it is taking a moment to stand back and take it all in and take that photograph in your mind that will always be there... A couple of years back we were in MK my wife was sitting on the rocking chairs with our son in her lap fast asleep, it was late at night well past midnight, I stood with our daughter and told her how nan and grandad back home would just be getting up, as we stood hand in hand we took a photo in our mind of the almost deserted main steet, often now we bring back the memory of that photo and for that moment we are back together hand in hand in main street.
> Another time before our Son was born I sat on the balcony at the Villas, Bethan was asleep on the bed and my wife was helping her! A thunderstorm broke out and the rain lashed down and lightning lit up bay lake, the rain was so heavy I could hardly see the pool, again if I close my eyes now I am back on that balcony....I am so lucky that in just over a week I will be...



I just love the way you write!  You do it in such a way that I feel like I am right there with you and your family!

Quotes are on the bottom right of the post you want to quote.  The one that says quote will quote just that one post.  But this next one took me about 4 years to figure out (yeah, not the brightest bulb on the tree!).  The one next to the quote button just says " and when you use it, it will turn red.  With that one you can multi-quote on your post.  I hope that helps.  Enjoy!

*Stopher*, I am sad to hear about your job situation.  I'm not a facebook person, but I hope others here will help.
If you get your TA going and need any help in the cruising department, text me!  You would make a great Disney TA!


----------



## wildernessDad

Take a look at this story on Ranger Stan in the Orlando Sentinel.
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/obituaries/os-obit-stan-moore-20110729,0,7017023.story


----------



## Happydinks

stopher1 said:


> I've been feeling more and more uneasy at work the past year anyway and so I've been doing all of those normal things trying to be ready - brushing up the resume, networking, checking out opportunities and the like as I'd rather go on my timing than theirs, but you never know now do you.  In addition to doing some freelance paid work for the Scouts and my church, I've also been trying to ramp up some side business by becoming a TA specializing in the various domestic Mouse-based destinations... (anything to ensure some income if the existing source goes away).  If you are friends with me on Facebook, I would love it if you would "like" my page, even if you never use my services (as if you'd need to being DVC members!), but the more likes the better, and I can create ads on FB when I hit a certain number of likes (I"m not there yet).




Very sorry to hear about this Stopher - I know how uncomfortable that feeling is, and until you know for sure, it's always nagging at you.  Been there back in 2008.  Hope that things work out for you and that a resolution comes quickly since the not knowing is a really stressful situation.  It sounds like you've got your ducks in a row and are prepared - now if they'd just have the decency to let you know...........  Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers!

Leslie


----------



## Corinne

*Eliza*~I know your post was not meant to be funny but I did chuckle! I have a home with three men too!! Hope all is well there now!!

*Stopher*~sending  and thoughts and prayers your way! Hope everything works out!!! I would also love to be a Disney Specialist TA

*Wilderness Dad*~thank you for the link...Stan sure was a special man

*DLI*~I am sorry your daughter will not be able to join you on your trip, I know first hand how hard that is!   Send photos and texts to her often, and I am sure the next trip with her will be all the sweeter! It is nice your dad wil be joining you though!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Oh what fun!  So glad your Dad will be joining you!
> I hope you get those other days filled in.  That would make it perfect!





Corinne said:


> *DLI*~I am sorry your daughter will not be able to join you on your trip, I know first hand how hard that is!   Send photos and texts to her often, and I am sure the next trip with her will be all the sweeter! It is nice your dad wil be joining you though!!



Thanks Muuska and Corinne!  Talked to DH earlier and he decided to pay out of pocket for the other days at the Lodge!  Woo Hoo!!!!!  So we will be in the Villas for 2 nights in the middle of our stay and in the main lodge the rest of the time.  We are still waitlisting though just in case.  Not looking good though.  Can't wait for my aunt and Dad to see the Lodge all decorated!!!!!  Gonna do our best to be the Flag family.  Also my Dad is a veteran and I hope we can raise or lower the flag at the MK.  Anyone have any advice on that?

Hey Stopher could you add me to the list?!!!!!!  We will be "home" Dec. 2nd through the 8th and at Portifino Bay the 9th through the 11th.  

Oh and we were showing them some You Tube videos from the Lodge and I got all weepy thinking about Stan.  Even though he has been retired anyway it will still be hard walking in there and knowing he will never be back there.


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> for you on the job front.  I hope that you are able to take care of whatever happens on your own terms. I would be happy to "like" your page to help you out. I am not friends with you on FB, but if you send me a PM with a link to your page, or just send me a friend request.  My last name is the same as a prominent basketball player for the Chicago Bulls in the 90's...   Good luck with everything!  You're a smart guy! But there are lots of talented people out there in trouble, so I hope you're able to somehow keep the job going.  Best of luck!





cheer4bison said:


> Oh, Stopher, I'm so sorry to hear about the instability at your worksite.  I'll be sending pixie dust your way in the hopes that things stabilize soon.  Send me a private message with your facebook info and I'd be happy to "like" your page.





Inkmahm said:


> Stopher, I know the feeling you're going through at work.  My old job was fairly unsteady for several years before the ax finally fell on me almost 2 years ago.  But I've posted here before how happy I am to not be working right now even though I need to start trying harder to find something now that my severance is finally going to be ending in a few months.    There are SO many of us out there looking for jobs that it is hard to take unemployment personally.    It's the economy and we all know it.   Good luck on finding stability, one way or another.





wildernessDad said:


> Stopher, I hope that things on the work front go well for you.  Thanks for posting the pictures.





jimmytammy said:


> Stopher
> Praying for job situation to go in your favor





Granny said:


> *Stopher*...we certainly understand the unsettled work situations and how that can wear on you as it hangs over your head like the Sword of Damocles.  You are doing the right things as far as networking, skill polishing, etc.  I certainly wish you all the best in your situation.





horselover said:


> Oh dear that doesn't sound good.           Sending out lots of good thoughts & pixie dust for your job situation.  I hope everything works out for the best.          I'd be happy to like your page on FB.  Just send me a PM with the link.
> 
> Thanks for those beautiful pictures too!  Can never get enough of those.





Disney loving Iowan said:


> Sending you lots of moose dust Stopher!  I hope everything will work out okay.





Muushka said:


> *Stopher*, I am sad to hear about your job situation.  I'm not a facebook person, but I hope others here will help.
> If you get your TA going and need any help in the cruising department, text me!  You would make a great Disney TA!





Happydinks said:


> Very sorry to hear about this Stopher - I know how uncomfortable that feeling is, and until you know for sure, it's always nagging at you.  Been there back in 2008.  Hope that things work out for you and that a resolution comes quickly since the not knowing is a really stressful situation.  It sounds like you've got your ducks in a row and are prepared - now if they'd just have the decency to let you know...........  Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers!
> 
> Leslie





Corinne said:


> *Stopher*~sending  and thoughts and prayers your way! Hope everything works out!!! I would also love to be a Disney Specialist TA





Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey Stopher could you add me to the list?!!!!!!  We will be "home" Dec. 2nd through the 8th and at Portifino Bay the 9th through the 11th.




Thank you all.  It was kind of a surreal day today.  At this point there is nothing happening, as my wife and I were talking about, but the reality is the office lease now has less than a year to run.  That was one part of the reasons that our Atlanta office was shuttered when it was - the company negotiated the early buyout which they felt was better for the bottom line.  I have no idea when or if something will happen, but the stars seem to be aligning... the the end credits are being typed to roll... the popcorn vendor's bin is nearly empty... the fat lady is holding her music... and on and on it seems.  The local VP and I had lunch yesterday and he was specifically asking me what kind of things I might consider doing if it does happen - not really your typical lunch conversation, is it?!?  I don't think so.  So we're praying and waiting - and yes, researching options, and even starting to send out resumes.  I figure I'm going to be as ready as possible, and then hey - if something better comes along while I'm in the "watch & wait" phase... I've got my out lined up.  But I have friends who've been waiting a long time, and others who got something new within weeks of being let go - this economy is just so strange the past few years.   

I've given them 10 1/2 years, nearly 3 years longer than my previous employer who laid me off with about 100 others back in 1999... December 1st no less, of course.  At this point, I'm planning on an end of year or sooner departure on their terms - or sooner if I can do it on my terms.  But I'm not holding my breath for anything at this time.  (Certainly time will tell on how this all plays out)

Thanks to those of you who weren't already friends with me on FB for linking together and liking my page.  It's still very much a work in progress, but I'm trying hard.  It also helps that scared1: the latest FD offer was officially set in motion yesterday... not the favorite of us DVC folk, of course, but it does drive business.  Since posting a bunch on my FB page and sending out targeted emails today, I've received several inquiries, so yay, I have some quoting to do and hopefully some trips to book).  New ABD adventures for 2012 will be coming out at the end of the month too, so hopefully that can drum up a litle interest as well.  Fun, fun, fun.   (And I thought I was busy before...)


----------



## franandaj

I'm certainty glad you help you out, but I can't understand how Disney  travel agents make it when it's so easy for people to do it themselves! Good luck to you! I guess those of us who buy DVC are the ones who end up understanding. I've been at it so long, I can't imagine not knowing the ins and outs but I guess there are people out there who don't want to do the research. I just don't talk vacations with them!


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> I'm certainty glad you help you out, but I can't understand how Disney  travel agents make it when it's so easy for people to do it themselves! Good luck to you! I guess those of us who buy DVC are the ones who end up understanding. I've been at it so long, I can't imagine not knowing the ins and outs but I guess there are people out there who don't want to do the research. I just don't talk vacations with them!



Well first I did this to supplement not replace, but second you're right, there are so many that can and do do it on their own - but there are even more that just have no clue.  For months I would lurk around on other boards here and the questions that got asked, and the responses provided... people are clueless on both sides - then someone would pipe up and be the "sensible one" and suggest going through a TA in order to get the "best information".  Whatever I would always think to myself.  BUT in a way it does make sense.  And the commission, while not enormous, helps.  So I'm not going to complain.  If nothing more, it helps build up a reserve for my MF's, but can also help with a funds coming in if I do lose my primary for a while.  The fun part though, is being on this side I can look directly into the booking system and know about specials and deals and such - but you know the really cool part for the geek in me?!?  I can get some pretty cool collateral (print materials and posters, and stuff) free - plus with the various trainings I took, I received special pins and a neat pair of mouse ears with a mortar board & tassel attached.  More "stuff" for my collection is all, but not stuff you can just walk into a store and buy.  I don't see this as replacing my real job, but augmenting it.


----------



## franandaj

So Stopher...you went through all the "official" mouse stuff? I have a friend who retired from some part of the TV Biz and runs a company called Valley Mouse Travel. I suspect it does not pay for everything, but I suspect it also satisfies his "inner Disney Geek" as well

BTW I'm enjoying all your albums that you're updating on FB. I don't normally like to "like" many things on FB since it's so big brother like. I just thought I'd let you know I'm lurking out there.


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> So Stopher...you went through all the "official" mouse stuff? I have a friend who retired from some part of the TV Biz and runs a company called Valley Mouse Travel. I suspect it does not pay for everything, but I suspect it also satisfies his "inner Disney Geek" as well
> 
> BTW I'm enjoying all your albums that you're updating on FB. I don't normally like to "like" many things on FB since it's so big brother like. I just thought I'd let you know I'm lurking out there.



Yes I did, and have the certficate, and other swag that came along with it.  And Universal and Sea World too.  I'm working through some of the "other" cruise line trainings now too.

Thanks.  Did you peek at my website too yet?  That's shared with some buddies, but most of it is there because of my efforts. If not, you'll find the url on the info part of my FB page.


----------



## DiznyDi

Stopher: Sending pixie dust your way! You have the support of alot of cyber-friends. This economy is very slow to recover and yesterday's stock drop certainly will not help the situation. 
Prayers for you and your family as you meet the challenges set before you.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Stoph *- you are aware as much as any that He intends the events in your life for good, but it is always in His time, not ours (darn it!).  I have come to know that the agony I may feel is due to the lack of trust I have.

DW & I are praying for you . . . . keep the faith . . He never leads down a blind canyon.

And keep talking to your DisBuddies . . . . we care!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Got our tickets today for the Candlelight Processional but they still haven't announced the speaker!  Hope it is Jody Benson again.  

Hey Stopher - How can I find you on Facebook so I can like your page?


----------



## walkerford

Well its half past 11 on Saturday morning and I am back in the office ploughing through bills... I however am comforted by the fact that one wek from now I will be sat on the balcony at VWL no doubt having been up for a couple of hours just soaking in that very special atmosphere and looking forward to 2 whole weeks of escapism...T minus 6 and counting til that very special welcome home!


----------



## kid-at-heart

walkerford said:


> Well its half past 11 on Saturday morning and I am back in the office ploughing through bills... I however am comforted by the fact that one wek from now I will be sat on the balcony at VWL no doubt having been up for a couple of hours just soaking in that very special atmosphere and looking forward to 2 whole weeks of escapism...T minus 6 and counting til that very special welcome home!



Good morning walkerford!  It is 7:18 a.m. here, Saturday morning and I am also in the office ploughing through bills (and soon syllabi for next semester) AND in one week I also will be sitting on the balcony at VWL soaking up the atmosphere.    Keep your fingers crossed the temps will decrease a few degrees.  It will take a bit of pixie dust for that to happen but hey, it is Disney, anything can happen.


----------



## walkerford

kid-at-heart said:


> Good morning walkerford!  It is 7:18 a.m. here, Saturday morning and I am also in the office ploughing through bills (and soon syllabi for next semester) AND in one week I also will be sitting on the balcony at VWL soaking up the atmosphere.    Keep your fingers crossed the temps will decrease a few degrees.  It will take a bit of pixie dust for that to happen but hey, it is Disney, anything can happen.



Well what a coincidence! My apologies in advance for excited children and even more excited adults! See you next week!


----------



## Muushka

walkerford said:


> Well its half past 11 on Saturday morning and I am back in the office ploughing through bills... I however am comforted by the fact that one wek from now I will be sat on the balcony at VWL no doubt having been up for a couple of hours just soaking in that very special atmosphere and looking forward to 2 whole weeks of escapism...T minus 6 and counting til that very special welcome home!





kid-at-heart said:


> Good morning walkerford!  It is 7:18 a.m. here, Saturday morning and I am also in the office ploughing through bills (and soon syllabi for next semester) AND in one week I also will be sitting on the balcony at VWL soaking up the atmosphere.    Keep your fingers crossed the temps will decrease a few degrees.  It will take a bit of pixie dust for that to happen but hey, it is Disney, anything can happen.



 Groupie meet!!!


----------



## franandaj

walkerford said:


> Well its half past 11 on Saturday morning and I am back in the office ploughing through bills... I however am comforted by the fact that one wek from now I will be sat on the balcony at VWL no doubt having been up for a couple of hours just soaking in that very special atmosphere and looking forward to 2 whole weeks of escapism...T minus 6 and counting til that very special welcome home!





kid-at-heart said:


> Good morning walkerford!  It is 7:18 a.m. here, Saturday morning and I am also in the office ploughing through bills (and soon syllabi for next semester) AND in one week I also will be sitting on the balcony at VWL soaking up the atmosphere.    Keep your fingers crossed the temps will decrease a few degrees.  It will take a bit of pixie dust for that to happen but hey, it is Disney, anything can happen.



I am so jealous! 80 days here.

Have a wonderful time!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hello Groupies:

How's everyone doing? Hope all of you are doing well and enjoying the weekend. Sorry that I haven't been on as much but I'm busy taking my mother to PT, DH has been working crazy hours and I'm in run around mode hoping to keep on top of everything. I need a vacation!

*Muushka* ~  Love the way you heated up your lunch in the dishwasher!  Great idea! LOL

*Happydinks* ~ What ports did you visit in AK? Out of all the cruises I've been on... AK was my favorite and I would go back in a second.  Welcome back!

*twokats* ~ My deepest condolences and I'm so sorry to read about your mom. You were a wonderful daughter and did everything you could to help her through a difficult time. Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

*walkerford* ~ Welcome home and great to have you with us! I'm impressed that you read the entire thread... that is fantastic! Have a wonderful trip and enjoy!

*franandaj*~ Congrats on getting through the estate sale. You definitely need some time to relax!

*eliza61* ~ Having no water is horrible. Hope things are calm by now and you had a great time being away from the craziness.

*stopher1* ~ So sorry to read about the job situation and wish you all the best being a TA. From what I can tell... you'll do a fantastic job. I'm not on FB so sorry that I can assist with that but I know many others will be happy to help. Good luck!

*Disney loving Iowan* ~ I know you are thrilled that your father/aunt will be joining you at WDW. All of you will have a fantastic time and the memories you'll make will be cherish forever!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I Book He Pays said:


> *Disney loving Iowan* ~ I know you are thrilled that your father/aunt will be joining you at WDW. All of you will have a fantastic time and the memories you'll make will be cherish forever!



Thanks I Book!!!


----------



## Corinne

Muushka said:


> Groupie meet!!!



 I was thinking the same thing Muushka!!


----------



## DiznyDi

I LOVE Groupie meets!


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> I LOVE Groupie meets!



Me too!  (especially when they actually happen, right Corrine & Stopher!      )


----------



## wildernessDad

111 days to VWL here.  Should I start the count down?  :-D


----------



## walkerford

Muushka said:


> Groupie meet!!!



Well its now t minus 4 and counting! Just had to explain to my dear wife what a groupie meet might be, I think she was starting to wonder what sort of web site I was actually looking it!
We are travelling with my daughters friend and her mom, who have never been to Disney before and have really gone through some rough times recently. My wife and I decided that we would get so much out of giving them an experience that would truly be magical for them that what the eck we would splurge 2 years points in one go! We have been counting down with them now for over 10 months and we are now as I said at the 4 day stage. It is difficult to explain to them what experiences they are in for as words and pictures can only do so much. I keep getting text messages saying things like "still can't believe this is happening.."
I do genuinely love the fact that we can give them something which they will remember for a lifetime and feel that it is so worth it and paid for many times over by the excitement that is already on their faces and the excitement and looks on their faces that I know will be there on Friday when they finally get to experience the pure joy and escapism of Disney and the Villas in particular!
3 days of work to get through then I'm going home!
I look forward to a group meet across the balconies, by the pool, on the beach, in the Iron Spike room etc etc etc.  Tick Tock Tick Tock !!!


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> Me too!  (especially when they actually happen, right Corrine & Stopher!      )



Exactly!!!


----------



## horselover

wildernessDad said:


> 111 days to VWL here.  Should I start the count down?  :-D



Sure why not!         Only 134 more days for me.            I'll be at BWV for our F&W trip much sooner, but it's my trip home that I'm really excited about.  Just signed up to donate a tree in the tree share thread.  Found the perfect VWL table top tree on ebay.  I can't wait!


----------



## eliza61

Did you know.....

_The 1st sports personality to say "I'm going to Disney World" after winning a championship and MVP honors was Phil Simms of the NY Giants.  Following his victory in Super Bowl XXI in 1987, he answered a reporter's 'Whats next?" with this now legendary catchphrase_.


_Bwana Bob's, the small merchandise kiosk in Adventureland, is a tribute to actor/comedian Bob Hope, who starred in Call Me Bwana in 1963.  The location was orignally home to a ticket booth.  It became the Adentureland kiosk before changing its name to Bwana's in 1985_


----------



## Dizny Dad

It is comforting to know this morning that after yesterdays financial correction/debacle, our vacations have not diminished and The Lodge is still wait for us in the future! I just might have to use the kitchen in my room more often!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> It is comforting to know this morning that after yesterdays financial correction/debacle, our vacations have not diminished and The Lodge is still wait for us in the future! I just might have to use the kitchen in my room more often!



Right there with you Dad.  I looked at my portfolio this morning, roughly 10,000 less than the start of the week.  What do I do, at the inspiration of WD, I go to DVC website to find out how many days til OKW.  67 days, 16 hrs. and 39 mins.

I cant wait!  We are meeting up with friends from home who have been twice and still in commando mode, but we will be playing catch up with them.  But its OK, will share many meals with them.  Just flat out cant wait to be there.  Told Tammy last night it will be great to pick them up in our van and take them for  a sightsee at our other home.


----------



## wildernessDad

Woo hoo!  110 days to go until I step into the lodge for lodging!  1 dancer per 10 days!


----------



## franandaj

wildernessDad said:


> Woo hoo!  110 days to go until I step into the lodge for lodging!  1 dancer per 10 days!



I'll be watching your dancing men. At 1 per 10 days, I can't wait until you have three left cause that means it's my turn!


----------



## Anna114

10 days until the cabins...... 14 until our first stay at VWL!


----------



## wildernessDad

Anna114 said:


> 10 days until the cabins...... 14 until our first stay at VWL!



Have a great time!


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Right there with you Dad.  I looked at my portfolio this morning, roughly 10,000 less than the start of the week.  What do I do, at the inspiration of WD, I go to DVC website to find out how many days til OKW.  67 days, 16 hrs. and 39 mins.
> 
> .



JT, never ever look at your portfolio or 401K statements in the midst of craziness, it will only lead to pain.    I generally left the tv off yesterday.  I'm usually a new junkie but I find the day after any major change, pandominum is the order.

I'm down to 15 days!!!!


----------



## Corinne

eliza61 said:


> JT, never ever look at your portfolio or 401K statements in the midst of craziness, it will only lead to pain.    I generally left the tv off yesterday.  I'm usually a new junkie but I find the day after any major change, pandominum is the order.
> 
> I'm down to 15 days!!!!



ITA, Eliza! I refuse to look (right now). *Only 15 days!* 

*32* for me!!


----------



## Anna114

wildernessDad said:


> Have a great time!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Inkmahm

eliza61 said:


> JT, never ever look at your portfolio or 401K statements in the midst of craziness, it will only lead to pain.    I generally left the tv off yesterday.  I'm usually a new junkie but I find the day after any major change, pandominum is the order.
> 
> I'm down to 15 days!!!!



Exactly.  At least, until my broker called me today to tell me how well I did TODAY.  I told him I didn't look at the portfolio yesterday because I didn't want to know how much it had dropped.  

I'm with the rest of you.  My next Disney vacation starts in 3 days! We leave Friday for Seattle and then head to Vancouver on Monday.  DCL to Alaska on Tuesday.  I'm looking forward to getting away from stock markets, recall elections, HOT summer weather, etc.


----------



## Dizny Dad

So it goes up, then down, then stubbles over here, and finally rolls there; the market, interest rates, and so on, can drive you crazy (ref: *Eliza's* comments - Love the word _pandominum_; well chosen!).  And let's not get started on any of our elected leaders. (I don't have enough Tums)

For comfort, I looked at my portfolio of DVC points, and sure enough, they were all still there, every one of them, waiting for me to use, again and again. 

Aren't we all _so smart _for anchoring assets into something that gives such great joy; in the planning, in the discussing, and in the doing!

I love hanging out with smart people!


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Dizny Dad said:


> So it goes up, then down, then stubbles over here, and finally rolls there; the market, interest rates, and so on, can drive you crazy (ref: *Eliza's* comments - Love the word _pandominum_; well chosen!).  And let's not get started on any of our elected leaders. (I don't have enough Tums)
> 
> For comfort, I looked at my portfolio of DVC points, and sure enough, they were all still there, every one of them, waiting for me to use, again and again.
> 
> Aren't we all _so smart _for anchoring assets into something that gives such great joy; in the planning, in the discussing, and in the doing!
> 
> I love hanging out with smart people!





I loved reading this!  It's so nice to smile first thing in the morning.


----------



## Inkmahm

Dizny Dad said:


> So it goes up, then down, then stubbles over here, and finally rolls there; the market, interest rates, and so on, can drive you crazy (ref: *Eliza's* comments - Love the word _pandominum_; well chosen!).  And let's not get started on any of our elected leaders. (I don't have enough Tums)
> 
> For comfort, I looked at my portfolio of DVC points, and sure enough, they were all still there, every one of them, waiting for me to use, again and again.
> 
> Aren't we all _so smart _for anchoring assets into something that gives such great joy; in the planning, in the discussing, and in the doing!
> 
> I love hanging out with smart people!



Exactly right!  I am NOT looking at my portfolio.  I can't do anything about the stock market anyway so why torture myself?  But no matter how bad it gets, I still have my Disney vacations.  I LOVE DVC!


----------



## walkerford

This time tomorrow I will be at the airport with the people who matter the most in the world to me, on our way to the happiest place in the world! Right off to court to try and win one last trial, then back home to reweigh the cases for about the fiftieth time! I reckon 36 hours from now I should be on that balcony at the lodge


----------



## Dizny Dad

walkerford said:


> This time tomorrow I will be at the airport with the people who matter the most in the world to me, on our way to the happiest place in the world! Right off to court to try and win one last trial, then back home to reweigh the cases for about the fiftieth time! I reckon 36 hours from now I should be on that balcony at the lodge



We hope you have a great time this side of the pond! And oh, yeah . . . .
Welcome Home!


----------



## kid-at-heart

walkerford said:


> This time tomorrow I will be at the airport with the people who matter the most in the world to me, on our way to the happiest place in the world! Right off to court to try and win one last trial, then back home to reweigh the cases for about the fiftieth time! I reckon 36 hours from now I should be on that balcony at the lodge



Yea!!!  Me too!  It has been a very busy week but everything is packed and just a few last minute errands to do today.  

I hope you have a great flight over.

Kate


----------



## walkerford

kid-at-heart said:


> Yea!!!  Me too!  It has been a very busy week but everything is packed and just a few last minute errands to do today.
> 
> I hope you have a great flight over.
> 
> Kate



You have a safe trip too.


----------



## jimmytammy

OK groupies, we expect up to date trip reports, if possible, with pics
If not, when you get back to reality.
Most of all, have a great trip!!

Stocks dont worry me.  I do look every so often just to see what is going on in my portfolio.  I tend to buy stocks with historic dividends looking good.  This way, when such matters as the last few days take place, my stocks will continue to pay something, anything.

But like so many here, I tend to focus on the glass half full.  Stocks will come back, slowly, but will come back again.  All the while, we can continue having our trips to focus on, and those of our buds here that allow us to share their trips as well.


----------



## wildernessDad

I think we all need a joke.  So here goes.

A man found a magic lamp and rubbed it.  Out popped a genie who said, "I will grant you one of two things, to be the smartest man in the world or to have the most gold in the world."  The man thought for a second and then replied, "I choose being the smartest man."  The genie went 'poof' and the man immediately became the smartest man in the world.  The man said, "I should have taken the gold!"


----------



## horselover

walkerford said:


> This time tomorrow I will be at the airport with the people who matter the most in the world to me, on our way to the happiest place in the world! Right off to court to try and win one last trial, then back home to reweigh the cases for about the fiftieth time! I reckon 36 hours from now I should be on that balcony at the lodge





kid-at-heart said:


> Yea!!!  Me too!  It has been a very busy week but everything is packed and just a few last minute errands to do today.
> 
> I hope you have a great flight over.
> 
> Kate



Safe travels!  Wishing you both magical trips!!               Don't forget we love pictures!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

walkerford said:


> This time tomorrow I will be at the airport with the people who matter the most in the world to me, on our way to the happiest place in the world! Right off to court to try and win one last trial, then back home to reweigh the cases for about the fiftieth time! I reckon 36 hours from now I should be on that balcony at the lodge





kid-at-heart said:


> Yea!!!  Me too!  It has been a very busy week but everything is packed and just a few last minute errands to do today.
> 
> I hope you have a great flight over.
> 
> Kate



Hope you both have a great trip!!!!!



wildernessDad said:


> I think we all need a joke.  So here goes.
> 
> A man found a magic lamp and rubbed it.  Out popped a genie who said, "I will grant you one of two things, to be the smartest man in the world or to have the most gold in the world."  The man thought for a second and then replied, "I choose being the smartest man."  The genie went 'poof' and the man immediately became the smartest man in the world.  The man said, "I should have taken the gold!"


----------



## franandaj

walkerford said:


> This time tomorrow I will be at the airport with the people who matter the most in the world to me, on our way to the happiest place in the world! Right off to court to try and win one last trial, then back home to reweigh the cases for about the fiftieth time! I reckon 36 hours from now I should be on that balcony at the lodge





kid-at-heart said:


> Yea!!!  Me too!  It has been a very busy week but everything is packed and just a few last minute errands to do today.
> 
> I hope you have a great flight over.
> 
> Kate



I hope you both have a magical trip! Be sure to share lots of pictures!


----------



## Happydinks

DiznyDi said:


> I LOVE Groupie meets!



We did enjoy ours with you all last December - and it was even more special because of Stan and Carolyn!



Dizny Dad said:


> So it goes up, then down, then stubbles over here, and finally rolls there; the market, interest rates, and so on, can drive you crazy (ref: *Eliza's* comments - Love the word _pandominum_; well chosen!).  And let's not get started on any of our elected leaders. (I don't have enough Tums)
> 
> For comfort, I looked at my portfolio of DVC points, and sure enough, they were all still there, every one of them, waiting for me to use, again and again.
> 
> Aren't we all _so smart _for anchoring assets into something that gives such great joy; in the planning, in the discussing, and in the doing!
> 
> I love hanging out with smart people!



Ah, the voice of calm and perspective.  Everything you say is true and puts a different spin on it all.



walkerford said:


> I do genuinely love the fact that we can give them something which they will remember for a lifetime and feel that it is so worth it and paid for many times over by the excitement that is already on their faces and the excitement and looks on their faces that I know will be there on Friday when they finally get to experience the pure joy and escapism of Disney and the Villas in particular!



Have a fabulous trip.  We took our families back in 2006 using our DVC points - and it was just a great time for everyone.  It is one of the "perks" of DVC - being able to share with family and friends.  Safe trip and take lots of pictures of faces as they enter the Lodge!



jimmytammy said:


> But like so many here, I tend to focus on the glass half full.  Stocks will come back, slowly, but will come back again.  All the while, we can continue having our trips to focus on, and those of our buds here that allow us to share their trips as well.



Now if more people would just share this philosophy - everything would be in much better shape around here!  Again, another voice of calm and reason.


----------



## Muushka

Hi all 

We had company this past week.  My sister (the one who had that life threatening condition this past winter) and my cousin were here.  Wow, she is doing great.  Still a little residual brain stuff, but for the most part, .

I am enjoying the chit-chat, new Groupies sharing their excitement, lamenting the finances of our country.  Good to be back!


----------



## Corinne

walkerford said:


> This time tomorrow I will be at the airport with the people who matter the most in the world to me, on our way to the happiest place in the world! Right off to court to try and win one last trial, then back home to reweigh the cases for about the fiftieth time! I reckon 36 hours from now I should be on that balcony at the lodge





kid-at-heart said:


> Yea!!!  Me too!  It has been a very busy week but everything is packed and just a few last minute errands to do today.
> I hope you have a great flight over.Kate



Hope you both have magical vacations!!!!:


----------



## DiznyDi

kid-at-heart said:


> Yea!!!  Me too!  It has been a very busy week but everything is packed and just a few last minute errands to do today.
> 
> I hope you have a great flight over.
> 
> Kate





walkerford said:


> This time tomorrow I will be at the airport with the people who matter the most in the world to me, on our way to the happiest place in the world! Right off to court to try and win one last trial, then back home to reweigh the cases for about the fiftieth time! I reckon 36 hours from now I should be on that balcony at the lodge



Have GREAT trips and come back and tell us all about it!


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> I think we all need a joke.  So here goes.
> 
> A man found a magic lamp and rubbed it.  Out popped a genie who said, "I will grant you one of two things, to be the smartest man in the world or to have the most gold in the world."  The man thought for a second and then replied, "I choose being the smartest man."  The genie went 'poof' and the man immediately became the smartest man in the world.  The man said, "I should have taken the gold!"


----------



## eliza61

The old guy won preseason tickets to the Philadelphia Eagles last night.  I'm not a huge football fan but I do enjoy going to games (especially preseason ones when the weather is warm) and mainly people watching.

And let me tell you, football fans are some of the most entertaining people you could ever watch.

Some times I really do think men have way more confidence than us gals.  
Last night in our section was a middle aged gentlemen painted all over green and white, wearing nothing but speedos and a cape and cowl combination.

I totally admired "eagle man". Women would never, ever think to do this, I mean most of us won't leave the house without a little mascara.  I still know women still who haven't left their houses without lycra on their thighs since Carter was president.  In fact we wouldn't even know where to buy a cape/cowl ensemble.

Yet Eagle man was happily running back and forth in his "leave nothing to the imagination" speedo beloved by all in the section.

Yep, way more confidence.


13 days to go...


----------



## horselover

Awwww man Eliza, no pics?!             Something definitely happens to some men when they attend sporting events.  Football especially seems to bring out the most "creativity".


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> The old guy won preseason tickets to the Philadelphia Eagles last night.  I'm not a huge football fan but I do enjoy going to games (especially preseason ones when the weather is warm) and mainly people watching.
> 
> And let me tell you, football fans are some of the most entertaining people you could ever watch.
> 
> Some times I really do think men have way more confidence than us gals.
> Last night in our section was a middle aged gentlemen painted all over green and white, wearing nothing but speedos and a cape and cowl combination.
> 
> I totally admired "eagle man". Women would never, ever think to do this, I mean most of us won't leave the house without a little mascara.  I still know women still who haven't left their houses without lycra on their thighs since Carter was president.  In fact we wouldn't even know where to buy a cape/cowl ensemble.
> 
> Yet Eagle man was happily running back and forth in his "leave nothing to the imagination" speedo beloved by all in the section.
> 
> Yep, way more confidence.
> 
> 
> 13 days to go...





Just gotta love it!


----------



## twokats

stopher1 said:


> So sorry for you Kathy.  Your stories of taking care of her, and the different things you did for her were such a blessing to me, as you were no doubt to her.  I am praying for your comfort at this time, as well as for your family.  Thanks for sharing your news and know that the Groupies love you from afar.  People come in and out of our lives, even now in this virtual age, from across the miles and screens, that just touch you - and you have done that for many of us.  Life can definitely give us different struggles and challenges, and so often it seems people just don't listen or care when you share things - but know that you have friends here that do care.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> My condolences Kathy on the passing of your mother.  What a blessing that you were able to be with her in her final days and I wish you peace as you adjust to her being gone.





jimmytammy said:


> Couldnt agree more.





Muushka said:


> I am also sorry Kathy, for your loss.  It was a long battle, and now she is at rest.  Know that you are in our prayers.





blossomz said:


> Thoughts and prayers go out to you Kathy...





Granny said:


> Kathy...very sorry to hear of your loss.  Prayers going up for you and your family at this difficult time.





horselover said:


> I too am quoting Stopher because I couldn't say it any better than that.  My deepest condolences to you Kathy.  May the beautiful memories you have of your mom bring you comfort during this difficult time.





franandaj said:


> Kathy, So sorry for your loss. It was a long hard struggle, but I'm sure she was grateful for your love and support. Take some time for yourself. You definitely deserve it.





wildernessDad said:


> Kathy, sorry to hear about your Mom.





Nicoal13 said:


> Kathy - my deepest sympathies to you on the loss of your mother. May she now rest pain free and in peace.





Corinne said:


> How eloquent and heart-felt Christopher. I could not write anything more perfect, so I will simply offer my deepest condolences, Kathy. May God bless you and your family at this difficult time.





Inkmahm said:


> Kathy, so sorry to hear about your mother.  As so many have said before me, you have beautiful memories of her and that will be a comfort to you.  You are in my prayers.





DiznyDi said:


> So sorry Kathy to read of your mom's passing. Our prayers go with you and your family as you go through these difficult times.





I Book He Pays said:


> My deepest condolences and I'm so sorry to read about your mom. You were a wonderful daughter and did everything you could to help her through a difficult time. Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.



I thank each and everyone of you for the thoughts and prayers.  It has been hard and some days seems impossible, but we are adjusting.  I have not done a whole lot at her house yet.  Just turned the internet and the cable off today, but AT&T kept me on hold too long, so that will have to happen next week for the phone.  I am slowly getting all the paperwork turned in, just don't know how much more will turn up.  Heard from a couple of policies I did not even know about.  Momma is taking care of me just like Daddy took care of her.  But I would oh so much rather have her back, just without all the pain she was in.

As I had told you before about our heat. . . we were within 1 day of tieing the 1980 record of 42 days in a row of 100+ and we had a "cold front".  We never thought any of us would say that 95 felt really cool!!!  So anyway today is the start of a new round, and we are still hurting for rain.  There are some parts of the state that have received some small showers, but so far none have reached this area.  I hope everyone is staying cool and enjoying the rest of the summer before schools go back in session.


----------



## franandaj

twokats said:


> I thank each and everyone of you for the thoughts and prayers.  It has been hard and some days seems impossible, but we are adjusting.  I have not done a whole lot at her house yet.  Just turned the internet and the cable off today, but AT&T kept me on hold too long, so that will have to happen next week for the phone.  I am slowly getting all the paperwork turned in, just don't know how much more will turn up.  Heard from a couple of policies I did not even know about.  Momma is taking care of me just like Daddy took care of her.  But I would oh so much rather have her back, just without all the pain she was in.
> 
> As I had told you before about our heat. . . we were within 1 day of tieing the 1980 record of 42 days in a row of 100+ and we had a "cold front".  We never thought any of us would say that 95 felt really cool!!!  So anyway today is the start of a new round, and we are still hurting for rain.  There are some parts of the state that have received some small showers, but so far none have reached this area.  I hope everyone is staying cool and enjoying the rest of the summer before schools go back in session.



Kathy, hang in there, this is a difficult time. Unfortunately the "agencies that be" don't make it easy on the survivors, all the red tape you have to go through. But eventually it will come to pass. You will make it, just keep going.


----------



## DiznyDi

What..... No posts yet today?
We must all be totally absorbed in the Jim Lewis fired thread.....

Here's hoping our Groupies at the World are having a great visit!


 Kathy.  It will get easier as time helps to heal your aching heart.


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> What..... No posts yet today?
> We must all be totally absorbed in the Jim Lewis fired thread.....
> 
> Here's hoping our Groupies at the World are having a great visit!
> 
> 
> Kathy.  It will get easier as time helps to heal your aching heart.



I've been busy refrigerator shopping.            Already been to 2 places this morning & heading out again in a bit to Lowes.  Think I've got it narrowed down & will likely purchase at Lowes if it's in stock.  Sales tax free holiday weekend here in MA & as coincidence would have it my frig seems to be on the fritz again.  Good or bad timing depending on how you look at it.  We'll likely try to keep the old frig as a spare if we don't have to put too much more $$ into it to get it cooling properly again.

Di - all this talk of groupie meets has me really looking forward to ours in Oct!  Can't wait!    

Have a great weekend friends!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hello Groupies:

How's everyone doing?
For those traveling "home" soon... have a fantastic vacation! Looking forward to your trip reports and photos! 

*twokats* ~ Just take it one day at a time and in baby steps. Going through the paperwork is a difficult task as well as belongings. Each day will get better.  

*horselover* ~ Good luck refrigerator shopping! 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> I thank each and everyone of you for the thoughts and prayers.  It has been hard and some days seems impossible, but we are adjusting.  I have not done a whole lot at her house yet.  Just turned the internet and the cable off today, but AT&T kept me on hold too long, so that will have to happen next week for the phone.  I am slowly getting all the paperwork turned in, just don't know how much more will turn up.  Heard from a couple of policies I did not even know about.  *Momma is taking care of me just like Daddy took care of her.  But I would oh so much rather have her back,* just without all the pain she was in.
> 
> As I had told you before about our heat. . . we were within 1 day of tieing the 1980 record of 42 days in a row of 100+ and we had a "cold front".  We never thought any of us would say that 95 felt really cool!!!  So anyway today is the start of a new round, and we are still hurting for rain.  There are some parts of the state that have received some small showers, but so far none have reached this area.  I hope everyone is staying cool and enjoying the rest of the summer before schools go back in session.



Awww.  So sweet.  It is good to hear from you.  
Can I ask, do you have her kitty?


----------



## Muushka

Hi I Book


----------



## twokats

franandaj said:


> Kathy, hang in there, this is a difficult time. Unfortunately the "agencies that be" don't make it easy on the survivors, all the red tape you have to go through. But eventually it will come to pass. You will make it, just keep going.



I knew the red tape was going to try my nerves, don't know why since I am an accountant and I take care of a lot of it for my clients, but it is so different when it is for yourself!!



DiznyDi said:


> Kathy.  It will get easier as time helps to heal your aching heart.



I do agree with you since that is how it was with Dad.  But it just seems like it is a double whammy again, because it has brought back a lot of the feelings when we lost him also.  And of course everytime I look at her picture this week I get a little weepy.  But I do know time will help.



I Book He Pays said:


> Just take it one day at a time and in baby steps. Going through the paperwork is a difficult task as well as belongings. Each day will get better.  :hug



Totally agree, plus that song one day at a time was one of her favorites to sing as a special at church.  She took that one to heart!



Muushka said:


> Awww.  So sweet.  It is good to hear from you.
> Can I ask, do you have her kitty?



No, we let my 1st cousin who wanted another female cat have it.  Her kitty and my puppies were not the best  of friends and it was going to be a little too stressfull for my DS who would have taken her.  And my cousin was so happy to get something of Mom's, so I will be able to keep up with the kitty.

We actually got rain here today!!!  HAPPY DAY!!! And the temps were only up to 89.  Can't tell you how great that was.  Wish we had more coming, but the weatherman says not right now.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies,

*DiznyDi*, I have to admit, I have been interested in the Jim Lewis thread.  

From time to time, I like to look at the photos at the beginning of our thread, it makes me happy!! 

Anyway, I was wondering if someone would like to put the names to the faces in the photo below?? Thanks!





stopher1 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Muushka

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> *DiznyDi*, I have to admit, I have been interested in the Jim Lewis thread.
> 
> From time to time, I like to look at the photos at the beginning of our thread, it makes me happy!!
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering if someone would like to put the names to the faces in the photo below?? Thanks!



I will ID myself (center, Mickey Mouse sweater, to the left of our beloved Ranger Stan) and Mr Muush is second from left in red shirt.

I love this picture and will always treasure that day.  Ranger Stan shared some stories with us.  
You never know what is going to happen.  We must treasure each and every day.


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Corinne 
I'm in the front row 2nd from the right in a blue sweater.
DH, DiznyDad, is behind me wearing a black shirt.

Groupie meets are such fun! It was great to put faces with cyber names and having Ranger Stan and his Sweetie there was pure delight!


----------



## franandaj

I'm envious of all of you for having such a fun meet, and that you were able to enjoy Ranger Stan is so wonderful!  I hope sometime in the future, I'll be able to attend one!

I am so exhausted from cleaning up the FIL's house, well the house is nearly done and hopefully next week we'll sign the contract and work will begin on rennovations.  However, the garage is a whole nother story.  We've spent at least four days working to clear out the junk that a depression era WWI vet has collected over six decades.  

Today we took a load of our maximum transportable allotment by law of hazardous materials (15 gallons) to the disposal center.  We imagine that we have a minimum of five more trips until that is all disposed of.  We've had two days of Estate Sales, a Yard Sale, and at least three trash pick ups for six city trash cans, and looking at the garage you'd never know we'd done a thing!

This has taught me that I need to start clearing out my stuff NOW, since I don't have any next of kin to take care of it and it will take from now until I'm gone to get rid of what we have now!

I really need that trip to WDW

75 days, but who's counting!


----------



## Corinne

Muushka said:


> I will ID myself (center, Mickey Mouse sweater, to the left of our beloved Ranger Stan) and Mr Muush is second from left in red shirt.
> 
> I love this picture and will always treasure that day.  Ranger Stan shared some stories with us.
> You never know what is going to happen.  We must treasure each and every day.





DiznyDi said:


> Hi Corinne
> I'm in the front row 2nd from the right in a blue sweater.
> DH, DiznyDad, is behind me wearing a black shirt.
> 
> Groupie meets are such fun! It was great to put faces with cyber names and having Ranger Stan and his Sweetie there was pure delight!



Thanks Muush & DiznyDi! That must have been such a GREAT time~


----------



## jimmytammy

I have to admit I have been stuck on the Jim Lewis deal myself, But Im back.  Annie T who was a CM at DVC revealed some things to us for several mos. that had us concerned, but we kept in confidence for her sake.  Much has been brought forth, so with what we know, him being gone is a plus.  I usually reserve judgement on such matters, but this was a good move based on the way DVC was headed, not including the dishonesty of the Aulani deal.  I was clueless on that.


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> *DiznyDi*, I have to admit, I have been interested in the Jim Lewis thread.
> 
> From time to time, I like to look at the photos at the beginning of our thread, it makes me happy!!
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering if someone would like to put the names to the faces in the photo below?? Thanks!








I will take a crack at it!
From L to R
Mr. Teapot(Steve) Mr. Muushka(Chuck) Teapot(Joy) Casey(son of JT) jimmytammy(Jimmy) jimmytammy(Tammy,also known as TammyNC) Kristian(daughter of JT) Muushka(Barb) Carolyn(Stans sweetie) Ranger Stan(I sure do miss him) HappyDinks(Leslie) Mr. HappyDinks(Bob)
DiznyDi(Diane) DiznyDad(Rich) and Stopher(Christopher)

Please correct me if I am wrong on any of these
WildernessDad and his DW and son were at this meet as well but had to leave early so unfortunate we didnt get groupie shot with them.  Sounds like another reason to get together again


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

*Muushka* ~ Hey there!!!! So good to see you on the thread. 

*twokats* ~ I remember that show/theme song and say that to myself constantly. With having love/support from your family/friends will help you during the difficult times.  Good luck with everything.  Congrats on finally getting some rain!

*franandaj* ~ Best of luck with the continuous work at FIL's house. You made significant progress with the cleaning, sales, etc. Just keep thinking of your upcoming vacation to help you get through the remaining projects. 

I love the groupie photo with Ranger Stan. All of you were blessed to have met him and each other as well.

*Muushka/DiznyDi* ~ Thanks for pointing out who you are in the photo. It's great putting names/faces together.

We are finally getting rain here and as of now we received almost four inches. Our lawn/landscaping needs it so I'm pleased. 

Have a great Sunday everyone!


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

jimmytammy said:


> I will take a crack at it!
> From L to R
> Mr. Teapot(Steve) Mr. Muushka(Chuck) Teapot(Joy) Casey(son of JT) jimmytammy(Jimmy) jimmytammy(Tammy,also known as TammyNC) Kristian(daughter of JT) Muushka(Barb) Carolyn(Stans sweetie) Ranger Stan(I sure do miss him) HappyDinks(Leslie) Mr. HappyDinks(Bob)
> DiznyDi(Diane) DiznyDad(Rich) and Stopher(Christopher)
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong on any of these
> WildernessDad and his DW and son were at this meet as well but had to leave early so unfortunate we didnt get groupie shot with them.  Sounds like another reason to get together again



Thanks so much for the names in the photo .... so nice to put faces to the names I see all the time while reading various posts.


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> I will take a crack at it!
> From L to R
> Mr. Teapot(Steve) Mr. Muushka(Chuck) Teapot(Joy) Casey(son of JT) jimmytammy(Jimmy) jimmytammy(Tammy,also known as TammyNC) Kristian(daughter of JT) Muushka(Barb) Carolyn(Stans sweetie) Ranger Stan(I sure do miss him) HappyDinks(Leslie) Mr. HappyDinks(Bob)
> DiznyDi(Diane) DiznyDad(Rich) and Stopher(Christopher)
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong on any of these
> WildernessDad and his DW and son were at this meet as well but had to leave early so unfortunate we didnt get groupie shot with them.  Sounds like another reason to get together again



 Hi Jimmy!! Thanks so much~love putting names to faces!  I would love to be part of a Groupie meet at the WL.  We have not stayed there for 3 years!! We were going to stay there in Sept for one night, but our waitlist came through, so we will be at the BCV the entire weekend.

I have decided one long trip a year just doesn't work for me anymore, and I NEED at least 2 trips a year now (3 would be ideal).  Our measly 200 points just do not go as far as I wish they would! We have been discussing adding on, but we have 3 more years of college tuition to go.


----------



## Muushka

Grumpy Grandma said:


> Thanks so much for the names in the photo .... so nice to put faces to the names I see all the time while reading various posts.



Hi Grumpy Grandma. I think we will be at the world at the same time this year.  Up for a mini-meet?  We are at BLT, looking over at you!  We will be there from 11/2 thru 11/5.  I'm not sure where our BLT stay went, but we will be there.  PM me if interested.

*And now......drumroll....................

Tomorrow, a very special Groupie, TammyNC of our JimmyTammy will have a birthday!

Maybe if we all wish her a really happy one, she will come on and say hello!

Happy Birthday Tammy!!!​*


----------



## franandaj

Muushka said:


> Hi Grumpy Grandma. I think we will be at the world at the same time this year.  Up for a mini-meet?  We are at BLT, looking over at you!  We will be there from 11/2 thru 11/5.  I'm not sure where our BLT stay went, but we will be there.  PM me if interested.



Hey!  I'll be at the lodge through the 3rd!


----------



## franandaj

*
 Happy Birthday Tammy!!! 



​*


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

franandaj said:


> Hey!  I'll be at the lodge through the 3rd!



I think we should do a meet .... never done a meet before but it sounds like fun


----------



## Corinne

*Tammy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hope you have a great day tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TAMMY!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Happy Birthday Tammy!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Just had to come over for a rest, after spending a little time with the Jim Lewis thread.  

Dizny Di and our friends on this thread are what make DVC special to me; that I can share the excitement everyday with someone positive about the fun that is there if you want it.

Thanks everyone!

Welcome Home . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday to my wonderful wife, TammyNC!!!


----------



## eliza61

happy birthday tammy, have a magical day!​


----------



## jimmytammy

And I agree with you Dad, had to come back to my safe haven here on the groupies.  The JL deal is intriguing, but, it is starting to get a a little testy over there.  I have thrown in my 2 cents on the subject, now I will just lurk.


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . .  The JL deal is intriguing, but, it is starting to get a a little testy over there.  . . . . . .



Jeeze Louise - you ain't a kidin'

And while you are lurking around, give Tammy a hug for all of us today!

Happy Birthday Tammy!


----------



## Granny

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TAMMY!!!* 

It's a little early, but let's get this party started!  We can head over to the TOWL.


----------



## I Book He Pays

*Happy Birthday Tammy!*​ 
*Have a fantastic day and enjoy!*​


----------



## DiznyDi

What a great cake!
*Happy Birthday Tammy!*


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happy Birthday Tammy

This is OT but I just had to tell you what my DH did.  He surprised DD and I with a trip to see the Phillies on Saturday!!!!  It was DD's first ever major league game and my first in forever and the first one at the new park.  We got to sit 4 rows behind the Phil's dug out!!!!  Got to see my favorite players and the Phanatic up close.  It was sooooo much fun!  DD now talks about how much she wants to live in Philly so she can work for one of the sports teams.  We have created a monster.


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> And I agree with you Dad, had to come back to my safe haven here on the groupies.  The JL deal is intriguing, but, it is starting to get a a little testy over there.  I have thrown in my 2 cents on the subject, now I will just lurk.



Oh my goodness, Jimmy, I am with you! 



I Book He Pays said:


> *Happy Birthday Tammy!*​
> *Have a fantastic day and enjoy!*​



I Book, that cake is FAB did you make it!!!


----------



## horselover

I Book He Pays said:


> *Happy Birthday Tammy!*​
> *Have a fantastic day and enjoy!*​





Corinne said:


> I Book, that cake is FAB did you make it!!!



I agree!  That is one beautiful cake!


----------



## I Book He Pays

*DiznyDi/Corinne/horselover* ~ Thx for the compliments on the cake. I wouldn't mind getting that for my birthday! 

*Corinne* ~ I've been working on that cake for a week now... not bad, eh?  

*Disney loving Iowan* ~ WTG to your DH!  How sweet of him to surprise you/DD with tickets to the Phillies game. I can feel the excitement in your post and how much fun you all had. Creating a little baseball monster is OK. 

Have a great afternoon everyone.


----------



## TammyNC

Thanks everyone for all of the birthday wishes. Jimmy told me there were some wishes...so I had to come on and thank you!!

It has been ages since I've even gotten onto the boards, guess I need to change that.

Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*TammyNC* - Have you really been away from the DisB or have you been LURKING like your husband has admitted to?  Hope it is the latter!


----------



## TammyNC

I have honestly been away and no lurking but I promise that will change.



Dizny Dad said:


> *TammyNC* - Have you really been away from the DisB or have you been LURKING like your husband has admitted to?  Hope it is the latter!


----------



## jimmytammy

TammyNC said:


> I have honestly been away and no lurking but I promise that will change.



Yes, you need to spend more time here, if for no other reason than to keep a watch on me


----------



## TammyNC

jimmytammy said:


> Yes, you need to spend more time here, if for no other reason than to keep a watch on me



Dear...you are so funny.


----------



## Inkmahm

jimmytammy said:


> I have to admit I have been stuck on the Jim Lewis deal myself, But Im back.  Annie T who was a CM at DVC revealed some things to us for several mos. that had us concerned, but we kept in confidence for her sake.  Much has been brought forth, so with what we know, him being gone is a plus.  I usually reserve judgement on such matters, but this was a good move based on the way DVC was headed, not including the dishonesty of the Aulani deal.  I was clueless on that.



Wow, I'm away from the board for a few days and something Lewis getting fired happens!  No time for me to catch up now, will have to wait until after the DCL cruise.  We were in Seattle since Friday and got to Vancouver today.  We've had wonderful weather so far.  60's and 70's and sun!  Perfect!  I'm hoping it continues for Alaska for this next week.  Won't be around for awhile because I refuse to pay internet costs on the Wonder.  $4.95 at the Vancouver hotel I can handle.  

I love Vancouver but I don't love the time zone.  I will have to be up at 4 am tomorrow to make my Food and Wine reservations for our October trip!    After that though, I'll have time to rest and then get to the ship.  We're at the PanPacific so getting to the ship requires taking an elevator trip downstairs.  

I'd love to read about Lewis being fired (a good thing, I think) and Aulani but it will have to wait!  Maybe there will be some good gossip about it on the ship.


----------



## Inkmahm

I Book He Pays said:


> *Happy Birthday Tammy!*​
> *Have a fantastic day and enjoy!*​



I love that cake!  Happy Birthday, Tammy.

We'll be celebrating DynaGuy's birthday in Juneau on Saturday.  He gets to do his favorite whalewatching excursion.


----------



## franandaj

Inkmahm said:


> We were in Seattle since Friday and got to Vancouver today.  We've had wonderful weather so far.  60's and 70's and sun!  Perfect!  I'm hoping it continues for Alaska for this next week.  Won't be around for awhile because I refuse to pay internet costs on the Wonder.  $4.95 at the Vancouver hotel I can handle.
> 
> I love Vancouver but I don't love the time zone.  *I will have to be up at 4 am tomorrow to make my Food and Wine reservations for our October trip!  *  After that though, I'll have time to rest and then get to the ship.  We're at the PanPacific so getting to the ship requires taking an elevator trip downstairs.



Have a great trip!  Alaska is gorgeous and to see it from a ship like the Wonder will be such a treat!

I'll be up at 3:45AM with you ready to make my call too!


----------



## Muushka

Inkmahm said:


> I love that cake!  Happy Birthday, Tammy.
> 
> We'll be celebrating DynaGuy's birthday in Juneau on Saturday.  He gets to do his favorite whalewatching excursion.



Want me to add him to the birthday list?  Date?


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> Want me to add him to the birthday list?  Date?



Sure!  His birthday is August 20, 1959.  We try to take a vacation every year to celebrate it away from home since we go to WDW every year for my birthday in March.  The Alaska cruise is perfect timing since we'll be doing his favorite whale watching excursion on his birthday!


----------



## Muushka

Inkmahm said:


> Sure!  His birthday is August 20, 1959.  We try to take a vacation every year to celebrate it away from home since we go to WDW every year for my birthday in March.  The Alaska cruise is perfect timing since we'll be doing his favorite whale watching excursion on his birthday!



Got it!

DynaGuy.........August 20

No years.  Way TMI!!!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Everyone:

*Inkmahm* ~ Happy early birthday to your DH.  Wishing both of you a fantastic cruise!  AK is stunning and the scenery is breathtaking. I can't wait to take another cruise to AK but it will be a long time before we get that opportunity again. Enjoy!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Inkmahm

Thanks!  Years for birthdays at this point are a good thing, it means we are still alive and kicking!

This will be our 3rd trip to Alaska but obviously the first with Disney.  We love Alaska and we love Disney so the combination of the two was too wonderful to pass up.

It is a beautiful sunny day in Vancouver.  I'm amazed at the weather we have been having!  I'm praying it continues.   See you all in a week!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Inkmahm said:


> It is a beautiful sunny day in Vancouver.  I'm amazed at the weather we have been having!  I'm praying it continues.   See you all in a week!



So jealous!!!!!  Have a great trip and post pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hey, I found us slowely sinking to the bottom of page 1.  Are we all out mowing lawn or something?

How about this - 

DiznyDi & my first stay at the Lodge was for just a few days.  We were put into a studio at the end of the hall around to the left when facing the elevators.  It was a straight in room, no turning left or right at the end of the hallway.  It was a small room, designed (we think) with a handicap style theme; low light switches, bars in the bath, etc.  There were eventually four of us sleeping in this room that was tight for two.  Looking at the layout of the Villas, this room should have been a maintenance room or something.  I don't have the room number, but sure remember the experience.  DiznyDi kept saying "are you sure we can all stay in this room"? But I wasn't in the mood to packing it all up and requesting a new room.  The experience was certainly one that would have turned most visitors off to appreciating the Lodge for what it is.

But the Lodge spoke to us.  Its soaring polls and angled beams sang the song of relaxation to me, and Holiday to DiznyDi.

It took a couple years, but at some point a couple of add-ons arrived in our Disney portfolio with the VWL points we knew we needed after our "Sardine Experience".

To separate ourselves from the current fiasco raging on the DisB concerning JL and Aulani, how about a few "first Time" stories to share?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dizny Dad said:


> ...
> To separate ourselves from the current fiasco raging on the DisB concerning JL and Aulani, how about a few "first Time" stories to share?



We bought in '03 and had a Carnival cruise out of Miami in December because we wanted to see Tulum, but not in the heat of the summer.  In October we added on 50 VWL points and were able to make a reservation for VWL for the weekend after the cruise, December 19 and 20.  Why do I remember the dates so well? Well, while we were enjoying MVMCP, our first DGS was born!  We had a studio, and it also was down the hall that is to the left as you faced the elevators.  We knew that the VWL was the DVC home that we longed for.  By the way, DGS (now 7) loves VWL as much as we do!


----------



## Happydinks

Dizny Dad said:


> Hey, I found us slowely sinking to the bottom of page 1.  Are we all out mowing lawn or something?
> 
> How about this -
> To separate ourselves from the current fiasco raging on the DisB concerning JL and Aulani, how about a few "first Time" stories to share?



It was October, 1997 and FIL and MIL took their GD (and her parents and us of course) to WL for a family vacation.  OMG - was all we could think when we walked through the doors of the Lodge.  VWL wasn't built yet.  It was a totally awesome family vacation - including the "meal plan" (which gave you $$ per day per person, and you couldn't possibly spend all the money on food at the time)which meant we ended up driving home with enough baked goods from Roaring Fork to sustain us for the drive back to VA. Fast forward to 9/11 - we were supposed to be there on the 13th - changed our plans and went the next week - the parks were still empty.  Took the DVC tour - decided we loved the Lodge so much - went home and bought a week later.  Our first experience in the VWL wasn't until 2004 - a one bedroom - and all I can remember thinking was "darn - this is "ours" for at least the next 28 years.  How lucky we are!"


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> Hey, I found us slowely sinking to the bottom of page 1.  Are we all out mowing lawn or something?
> 
> 
> To separate ourselves from the current fiasco raging on the DisB concerning JL and Aulani, how about a few "first Time" stories to share?



Yes, I was mowing the lawn!

But now, as I sit here having my cupa Java , smiling at the stories.

We first visited WL when it had just opened.  Being a Floridian at the time, up to our necks in palm trees and tropical themes, WL was the respite we needed.
We didn't stay there for a few more years (back then we were splurging staying at Dixie Landings ).  So around 1998 we had our first stay at WL and fell in love with the place.  We bought VWL after staying in a 1 BR (which still holds the record of the highest amount we ever paid to stay in a hotel, even more than our 5 star Fearrington Inn stay!) and have loved it ever since.

WL: cool in the summer and warm in the winter.


----------



## eliza61

> So we arrived at the WL yesterday around 12:00 pm. Now my home resort is the BCV's which we love so I was little nervous about venturing to a new resort . This is our first time ever at the lodge and my first reaction was, "Where have you been all my life, you big handsome man". While I love the soft, soothing colors of the beach club and its understated charm. The wilderness lodge is themeing at it's best. this is big, bold, if you can't run with the big dogs-stay the heck on the porch, jaw dropping details. I think we may have found a new favorite.



This was a report I did after our first stay at the lodge.  Ironically we got there quite by accident.  I originally was booked for a 2 bedroom villa at OKW (I think) for my family and my sister, who I should have known would bail because the women can commit to a trip to Walmart.  Anyway I didn't want to use up points and just wanted to get into any where that had an opening for a 1 bedroom.  And a great love affair was born.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

For me one of the special things about our first stay at WL was that it was the first time we took our DD to WDW.  She was 2 and it was 1995.  I don't know why but one of the things that has always stuck in our heads was coming back to the Lodge in the afternoon and DD running up and down the hallway that went to our room.  The other is going up to the roof and her running around up there.  I of course fell in love with it due to my love of all things western and Native American.  Can't wait to be there again in December but it will be a bit sad that the kid won't be with us.  Oh one of my favorite pictures I have of DD is of her standing next to one of the benches at the bus stop.  She is just so cute in that picture!  I miss her being that little!  And to think she starts college next week!


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> ...
> 
> To separate ourselves from the current fiasco raging on the DisB concerning JL and Aulani, how about a few "first Time" stories to share?



DDad...what an awesome idea! 

I'm enjoying reading everyone's first trip stories.  And Eliza, I vividly remember your post that you quoted.  It was the Groupies first introduction to your wonderful wit and writing style.  

For my family, it all started in 1998.  We had booked our first WDW vacation at the Caribbean Beach resort.  My daughters were 9 & 7 years old.  A couple of months before our trip my company was undergoing the threat of a union strike and all salaried employees were told to cancel any time off since we might have to work in the plant.  Then they negotiated a deal just a few weeks before we had planned to leave.  I checked back and all resorts at WDW were booked up except Wilderness Lodge.  So we "settled" for that (me grumpily paying the higher cost for a room).

Our flight was delayed and we didn't get into Orlando until after 11:00 p.m.  We had a Mears transport reservation, and were able to get on their last shuttle of the evening after waiting an hour or so.  We end up getting to Wilderness Lodge about 1:00 in the morning.

But when they dropped us off in front, and we walked through those doors, the effect was truly magical.  We were all in awe of the lobby, and my wife said I had the "goofy grin" thing going as we walked over to the front desk.  No problems checking in, and we got the room with bunk beds that we had requested.  

We enjoyed exploring the resort, and had a fantastic vacation at WDW.  To us, everything was new and we spent most of the trip just soaking in all the details and beauty of our resort and WDW in general.  

We stayed at WL again in 2000, again in the bunk bed style room.  When Disney built VWL, it was a no-brainer for us to buy in.  And our first stay at VWL in 2001 was amazing.  Imagine...we were staying in a 1BR suite located at our favorite resort right in the heart of WDW.  Life was surely great!


----------



## wildernessDad

Well, some bad news.

We are going next May and spending 6 nights in a Jambo House Grand Villa.  We have invited some friends and one set of those friends is bowing out of the vacation.  The other set is still interested and we're meeting with them this Friday at their house to go over plans.  But now, we have an empty bedroom.  I'm going to call my daughter to see if she and my granddaughter can come.  That would be nice!


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Well, some bad news.
> 
> We are going next May and spending 6 nights in a Jambo House Grand Villa.  We have invited some friends and one set of those friends is bowing out of the vacation.  The other set is still interested and we're meeting with them this Friday at their house to go over plans.  But now, we have an empty bedroom.  I'm going to call my daughter to see if she and my granddaughter can come.  That would be nice!



Did you say empty bedroom?????


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> *Yes, I was mowing the lawn!*
> But now, as I sit here having my cupa Java , smiling at the stories.
> 
> WL: cool in the summer and warm in the winter.



 Hey Muushka!

Just back in from mowing the lawn - did a little raking too!

Loving to read these stories - taking a break from the JL thread which has ramped up again with the email sent out about his replacement.

I must admit - I am regretting that we are not staying at the Lodge in October.  Staying at BLT - and I am already having withdrawls.  We may not even make it next year since we're talking about trying out Hilton Head instead.  Any groupie been there - feedback on it??


----------



## Muushka

Happydinks said:


> Hey Muushka!
> 
> Just back in from mowing the lawn - did a little raking too!
> 
> Loving to read these stories - taking a break from the JL thread which has ramped up again with the email sent out about his replacement.
> 
> I must admit - I am regretting that we are not staying at the Lodge in October.  Staying at BLT - and I am already having withdrawls.  We may not even make it next year since we're talking about trying out Hilton Head instead.  Any groupie been there - feedback on it??



Hey HD!  Want to have a you-know-what contest??  I mowed, raked (a little also) AND started digging a trench!!
My neighbor's land slopes towards ours and I am trying to divert the water straight down the hill.  Not that it has anything to do with VWL!

We are BLT bound too (right after you) but we are both pretty excited about it.

We stayed at HH once at DVC and another time for several days at Marriott Barony Beach.

What feedback are you looking for.  Resort?  Area?

Heck, I'll do them both!

We enjoyed DVC HH accommodations very much.  They reminded us of VWL.  The area is conducive to relaxation.  Very serene.

Marriott was a totally different experience, being on the beach.  Between the 2 I preferred DVC, but I am not a beach person.
It was sort of a pain at DVC to drive to the beach.  We were there when it was cold, so could not appreciate it.

As far as HH as a destination, not my favorite place to visit.  It seemed like we were always driving long distances to get anywhere (for either resort).  We may not have known where the beautiful spots were, but we really couldn't see anything very interesting or beautiful.  Mostly I remember long drives down not very interesting roads.

How's that for a lousy trip report!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muushka said:


> . . . . . . . As far as HH as a destination, not my favorite place to visit.  It seemed like we were always driving long distances to get anywhere (for either resort).  Mostly I remember long drives down not very interesting roads. . . . .



Probably no Moose, either, huh!?!


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> Did you say empty bedroom?????



Umm... I did?...

Anywho, talked with daughter who gave me a "who knows" spiel.  I told her that I'm going to look for some others to occupy that bedroom.  

I mean, the room is going to be free.  And it's a bedroom in an Animal Kingdom Lodge Grand Villa!  Geez!  Seems like a no-brainer to me.

Our friends have hit some hard times.  She has lost her jobs and he isn't getting his raises.  Still, they could have gone.  After all, people still need to eat.  I'm just stayin'...  They could have hung out at the resort for 6 nights and not gone to any parks.  That might be a nice, relaxing vacation - hanging out in an Animal Kingdom Lodge Grand Villa.

One problem with this country is that companies in the US are actually doing alright, some have lots of cash, but they are holding on to it.  Heck, Apple has more cash than the US government.  Also, folks like us think "we better not spend any money as things may get worse."  Well, that causes things to get worse.  Corporate America and we need to loosen up a bit and shake out a few dollars into this economy.  We need to start this engine.


----------



## Granny

Happydinks said:


> I must admit - I am regretting that we are not staying at the Lodge in October.  Staying at BLT - and I am already having withdrawls.  We may not even make it next year since we're talking about trying out Hilton Head instead.  Any groupie been there - feedback on it??



We stayed at BLT this past April.  Wanted to complete the WDW set of DVC resorts and that was the only one we hadn't stayed at.

My expectations were fairly low...just not impressed with the CR when we went through with the monorail.  All concrete and tile...seemed cold and impersonal.  Just the opposite of WL.

But I have to say that we really enjoyed BLT.  We had a Bay Lake view room  and found the resort to be warm and lovely.  Not Wilderness Lodge of course, but really nice.  And the short walk to MK was pretty sweet too.


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> DDad...what an awesome idea!
> 
> I'm enjoying reading everyone's first trip stories.



Yes, great idea Dizny Dad!

When WL first opened we could not get a room....I could not wait to stay there! Finally, in the summer of 1998 we stayed there. We went with two other families and while THAT dynamic wasn't the best, we loved the Lodge.   We stayed there again right after Thanksgiving that year and, as many of you know, there is just something extra special about the WL when it is all decked out for the holidays! That stay was perfection!


----------



## jimmytammy

Great topic Dad!!
We had only been exposed to values, so when we bought pts., we had never seen WL, except the roof from the monorail.  We bought site unseen, with so much confidence intact, we bought 50 more pts. still hadnt been there yet
So that 1st trip came, we stayed in a studio for 5 nights, whirlwind trip, still commando styling it at the parks, it was a rainy, very cold Dec.  So to say the least, we were questioning how smart a move we had made.
Next trip, we stayed in a 2 bed in the corner area facing the pool, near the elevators, and we were smitten with the place.  We were in love
The trips since have been bliss.


----------



## franandaj

Our first trip to the WL was my second trip to WDW.  I was still in awe that I was allowed to pick any resort that I wanted.  My first trip we had stayed at the GF and that was on my Honeymoon (the marraige ended badly so I wasn't keen to relive that experience).  It was suggested that we split our stay with a moderate first (while we run around) and then move a more relaxing resort.  I picked the WL and we had a Jr Suite. That was almost 15 years ago so the details are foggy.

We stayed at Dixie Landings first and then transferred halfway through our vacation.  I remember being awestruck at the sight of the lobby.  I loved the little bridge and insisted that we take our picture there (we still have it and I'm amazed at how skinny we were back then!  ).  I loved the geyser and made sure that I was near it for multiple eruptions.

Our room overlooked the boat dock and I saw deer, squirrels and an armadillo from our balcony.  I remember we took the boat out to Discovery Island, and over to the Contemporary as well.  It was the most serene and peaceful place and we thoroghly enjoyed our stay.  When we decided to add on to our WDW DVC properties it was a no brainer that we wanted some points at the lodge to "get away from it all" in addition to our other properties to use for trips with "different purposes".  I am looking so forward to coming back to the lodge in a little over two months after so long being away.


----------



## Dizny Dad

It is great to hear how the Lodge grabbed everyone's imagination and hearts on their first stays or visits.  We do have points elsewhere and do enjoy them, but none call to us like The Lodge!



Happydinks said:


> . . . . . . . . . .
> I must admit - I am regretting that we are not staying at the Lodge in October.  Staying at BLT - and I am already having withdrawls. . . . . . . . .



So do what we do when staying elsewhere; we take the boat from Magic Kingdom to The Lodge, find a great place in the lobby or on an upper floor lounge overlooking the lobby, and take a 30 minute snooze!  It allows me to anchor my soul and satisfy that hankerin' that bounces around inside of me.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dizny Dad said:


> ...So do what we do when staying elsewhere; we take the boat from Magic Kingdom to The Lodge, find a great place in the lobby or on an upper floor lounge overlooking the lobby, and take a 30 minute snooze!  It allows me to anchor my soul and satisfy that hankerin' that bounces around inside of me.



I find a rocking chair facing the lake and read or just daydream.  DH is fine with that too, especially on a rainy day.  I've seen a bald eagle fly over the lake while I was sitting in a rocking chair.


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> I find a rocking chair facing the lake and read or just daydream.  DH is fine with that too, especially on a rainy day.  I've seen a bald eagle fly over the lake while I was sitting in a rocking chair.



We always have lunch over at Roaring Fork.  Grab a salad or sandwich and enjoy it out on the patio area with the birds.


----------



## Happydinks

Granny said:


> We stayed at BLT this past April.  Wanted to complete the WDW set of DVC resorts and that was the only one we hadn't stayed at.
> 
> My expectations were fairly low...just not impressed with the CR when we went through with the monorail.  All concrete and tile...seemed cold and impersonal.  Just the opposite of WL.
> 
> But I have to say that we really enjoyed BLT.  We had a Bay Lake view room  and found the resort to be warm and lovely.  Not Wilderness Lodge of course, but really nice.  And the short walk to MK was pretty sweet too.





Dizny Dad said:


> So do what we do when staying elsewhere; we take the boat from Magic Kingdom to The Lodge, find a great place in the lobby or on an upper floor lounge overlooking the lobby, and take a 30 minute snooze!  It allows me to anchor my soul and satisfy that hankerin' that bounces around inside of me.



Thanks for the feedback on BLT Granny!  I know that it will have some advantages over VWL (like when I'm have a melt down at MK and just want to get "home"!), and the monorail being right there.  Like you, I've always felt the Contemporary to be "sterile" - so it was with reluctance that I said okay to BLT.  We'll be coming off a 3 day cruise on the Wonder, and it will be weird not to make that right hand turn into the Lodge!

Hey Dad - we will be doing some time at the Lodge for dinners (Artist Point is ALWAYS our last night dinner when we visit).  But now a nap - that sounds like a plan!  No matter how busy the lodge is - it just never seems to be loud.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I Book He Pays said:


> *Disney loving Iowan* ~ WTG to your DH!  How sweet of him to surprise you/DD with tickets to the Phillies game. I can feel the excitement in your post and how much fun you all had. Creating a little baseball monster is OK.


DH is really good about surprising us like that!  Our last trip to WDW he told us we were staying at Dixie Landings which would have been fine but he actually booked GF!  Yikes!  Must say though that as much as I enjoyed it there, when we switched over to VWL  I felt so much more at home.  It really made me realize how much I love our Lodge!



TammyNC said:


> I have honestly been away and no lurking but I promise that will change.



Glad to hear it!


----------



## Muushka

TammyNC said:


> Thanks everyone for all of the birthday wishes. Jimmy told me there were some wishes...so I had to come on and thank you!!
> 
> It has been ages since I've even gotten onto the boards, guess I need to change that.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!!



Tammy!  Good to see you! 

Hope your birthday was a fun one.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

I'm enjoying reading everyone's stories about the lodge, how you ended up becoming owners, etc. I envy all of you since the lodge is magical and I hope to stay there in the future. Whenever we go to WDW, we always take a day/two and visit the other resorts on property which is fun for us. VWL/WL is one of our favorites and we love so many features of the resort. 

*Disney loving Iowan* ~ Your DH is amazing with all of his surprises. The GF is beautiful but if I had to choose one over the other... the Lodge would win in a second. 

*wildernessDad* ~ I'm so sorry that your friends are not able to join you on vacation. If you need any volunteers to stay... I'll volunteer! Shh... don't tell DH that! LOL  Put me on the balcony, sitting in a zebra chair with my camera/good book/iced tea and I'll be a happy girl. NP  

Have a great afternoon everyone!


----------



## wildernessDad

100 days until I check into the lodge!


----------



## jimmytammy

OK folks, you know we are a pretty sharing bunch here, and I consider you guys as cyber family, so please enlighten me where life experiences count.  

For those that have met our DD, you know her to be sharp, witty, seems like a good head on her shoulders.  Well its all true, until relationships are concerned.  She is dating her 1st boy, he being a rising Sr. in high school.  They have been dating almost 2 years. She has just graduated HS so her whole life is ahead of her.

We have found out through family that she/he have been emailing asking questions there is serious talk about marriage, him joining air force, her following in a year.  They have it all figured out, he will get 4 yr degree while in 4 yrs AF, she will start her event planning business.  IMO, they are too young to be thinking this way, let alone making plans.  Neither has held a full time job, he will be 17 Sun., typical teen boy.  Good kid, respectful, but not ready to step out yet on his own, let alone take on a wife.  We have concern his parents are all for this, us, in the dark except for emails secretly shared.

Life is tough, marriage is serious, and neither are prepared for it at this moment, nor will they be 1 year from now.  If God is putting them together, we have no reason to stand in the way, but if thats the case, we wouldnt be feeling this way, would we?

We are going to speak with her frankly, but she is strong headed.  It is like a speeding train that we cant seem to slow down.  So any advise on how to best handle will be absorbed.  Dont feel like you will be hurting, as we have considered all avenues possible, and want to approach in best possible way.  So any and all advise will be wonderful.Prayers for this matter are very much appreciated!!  If you prefer to PM me, thats fine as well.  I know several of you have grown children, so I can appreciate your life experiences.

As my dad says, even when your kids are grown, you never stop being a parent, just different circumstances, so you never stop learning.


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...that's a rough situation to be sure.  I've sent you a PM on this, but in general it seems that open communication (that you have planned) will be your best way to impart advice. 



			
				jimmytammy said:
			
		

> It is like a speeding train that we cant seem to slow down.



You might want to think of "guiding" the speeding train rather than "braking" it.  A bit of semantics, but if you and Tammy are seen as roadblocks then your advice might not have the impact you want.   I think you will want to ask more questions than providing direction, at least in the first discussion.

Good luck with this one.  Your family will continue to be in our prayers.


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> OK folks, you know we are a pretty sharing bunch here, and I consider you guys as cyber family, so please enlighten me where life experiences count.
> 
> For those that have met our DD, you know her to be sharp, witty, seems like a good head on her shoulders.  Well its all true, until relationships are concerned.  She is dating her 1st boy, he being a rising Sr. in high school.  They have been dating almost 2 years. She has just graduated HS so her whole life is ahead of her.
> 
> We have found out through family that she/he have been emailing asking questions there is serious talk about marriage, him joining air force, her following in a year.  They have it all figured out, he will get 4 yr degree while in 4 yrs AF, she will start her event planning business.  IMO, they are too young to be thinking this way, let alone making plans.  Neither has held a full time job, he will be 17 Sun., typical teen boy.  Good kid, respectful, but not ready to step out yet on his own, let alone take on a wife.  We have concern his parents are all for this, us, in the dark except for emails secretly shared.
> 
> Life is tough, marriage is serious, and neither are prepared for it at this moment, nor will they be 1 year from now.  *If God is putting them together, we have no reason to stand in the way, but if thats the case, we wouldnt be feeling this way, would we?*
> As my dad says, even when your kids are grown, you never stop being a parent, just different circumstances, so you never stop learning.



So my first year in college, I began dating my first serious boyfriend, who was also a student at Pitt.  Long story short, Lonnie was a great guy, nice respectful and for the most part my parents were very happy with my choice.

Lonnie was also a championship wrestler who was from Knoxville, Tenns.  The year after we started dating Lonnie had a chance to try out for the US Olympic team which meant training in Colorado, I believe. Like your dd, we had it all planned out  we made plans to get married, move to Colorado, I would start working (while going to school part time)  while Lonnie trained for the Olympics.  Like your dd & her bf, we were unemployed and flat broke.

Needless to say, Mr & Mrs. Edward Sanders of Harlem NY, were not amused.

Uhmm, so what worked.

My stepmom was the queen of information waaay before the internet.  She probably did what you guys will do.  Girlfriend some how got the price of apartments, the cost of college and the want ads to Denver and presented some hard facts.  
My dad knew a guy who coached olympic track and field who gave us a brutually honest potrayal of a training schedule.  

Basically, they got me to promise to at least wait until after 1 year of training before making any major changes.

Not sure if I'm totally in line with the bolded.  I think God pick you as your daughters parents exactly because you feel that way.  God gave you a calling to be her parents, he trusted you with this stewardship because he knew she would need some "tough" love so to speak.   Your disquiet is based on real issues.  Have faith that you are feeling exactly what the Lord wants you to feel.  
Remember, God gives us all unique gift and tools to be used.  He gave your daughter "you and tammy".  You guys come with gifts to be used.  one of those is wisdom and experience.  Let them be used.  that's not "standing in her way".  That is loving her unconditionally and isn't that the best gift?


----------



## wildernessDad

It's definitely a tough situation, JT.

My eldest daughter was head strong and somewhat wild in her ways.  My youngest daughter saw all of this and had none of that.  She came along fine.  But the eldest one eventually figured it all out (after having a child - minus a husband).  We were unable to prevent that freight train wreck.


----------



## wildernessDad

I have a question for my groupie friends.

When one has points transferred into their account, is it given a new contract number or is it appended to one of the existing contract numbers?


----------



## Muushka

JT, I know that Granny and others gave you good advice.  I hope everything works the way it is supposed to .

WD, sorry, not sure of the answer.

But I do know this:
*
Tomorrow is another Groupie Birthday!

  Happy Birthday DynaGuy!  

Who, I believe, is celebrating somewhere very beautiful!*​


----------



## TammyNC

Muushka said:


> Tammy!  Good to see you!
> 
> Hope your birthday was a fun one.



Thanks...good to be back...I did have a great birthday but have to admit after this week, Monday feels like a month ago.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday DynaGuy!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Tammy and I want to thank each one of you for the replies.  Each has been of great help, and its good to get perspective from those who have been there, done that.  I myself had exp. early on, but it led me to meet Tammy, which I truly feel God led us to each other.  We want nothing less for our DD.

You folks amaze me in such a great way!!  I am so fortunate to have you all as friends


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> I have a question for my groupie friends.
> 
> When one has points transferred into their account, is it given a new contract number or is it appended to one of the existing contract numbers?



They just toss the points into your contract.  They are supposed to retain their characteristics from whence they came...if you get BWV points transferred into VWL contract, you supposedly can't use them at 11 months for a VWL reservation.

I know that Disney had a huge issue a few years ago with "morphing" points that would take on the characteristics of the contract they were going to.  That was flat out illegal on Disney's part to allow that, and I am pretty sure they plugged that "loophole" that some people of course jumped right through.

I have only had one point transfer, and it was into my contract and within the 7 month booking window so it really wasn't an issue.


----------



## TammyNC

I also wanted to say thanks to everyone for the replies and PM's that you sent, we know that as parents we are still learning and growing and always welcome ideas and especially prayers.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DynaGuy!!


----------



## jimmytammy

I remember seeing posts where some groupies stayed at PO before owning DVC.  We have never been there, but decided to add a Sat stay before checking into OKW in Oct.  We will be at the Riverside, and wondered if there is anything we should look for or do special while there.  AP discounts were too good to pass on


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday DynaGuy!!!!!!*


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> I remember seeing posts where some groupies stayed at PO before owning DVC.  We have never been there, but decided to add a Sat stay before checking into OKW in Oct.  We will be at the Riverside, and wondered if there is anything we should look for or do special while there.  AP discounts were too good to pass on



As long as you refer to the resort by its proper name of Dixie Landings, I'm pretty sure our Moose Mom leader can give you some pointers on that resort.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> I remember seeing posts where some groupies stayed at PO before owning DVC.  We have never been there, but decided to add a Sat stay before checking into OKW in Oct.  We will be at the Riverside, and wondered if there is anything we should look for or do special while there.  AP discounts were too good to pass on



Jimmy Jimmy Jimmy.  I cannot even type the words.  So I will just agree with Granny.  
Dixie Landings.  Repeat after us, Dixie Landings.

Dixie Landings was the place at WDW where we realized that a hotel can make a vacation.  Our favorite area is the mansions.  If you can avoid a parking lot view, go for it.  The food court there is one of our favorites.  The stroll over to the food court from the mansions is, wait for it....better than the stroll from VWL to RF.  There, I said it.  The river ride over to Downtown Disney is wonderful.  The main pool area is very nice.  We just love that place!


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

jimmytammy said:


> I remember seeing posts where some groupies stayed at PO before owning DVC.  We have never been there, but decided to add a Sat stay before checking into OKW in Oct.  We will be at the Riverside, and wondered if there is anything we should look for or do special while there.  AP discounts were too good to pass on



Stop in for a drink in the evening and see Bob at the piano.  Lot of fun for kids and adults!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> As long as you refer to the resort by its proper name of Dixie Landings, I'm pretty sure our Moose Mom leader can give you some pointers on that resort.



Too funny Granny.  I just now read your entire post!  I read Jimmy's question and then the first line of yours.  And off I went!

So, it looks like I have a Dixie Landings Lover Label!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> So, it looks like I have a Dixie Landings Lover Label!



Seems to me it was in your signature for a long time.


----------



## Muushka




----------



## blossomz

Howdy groupies!

Back from our first stay at SSR.  It was more enjoyable than I had anticipated.  We were in the Springs, across of everything we needed.  I would not hesitate to stay there again...of course only if VWL or AKV were unavailable!  LOL...

The family that joined me fell in love with Whispering Canyon and the Lodge.  Ranger Jack even took them up for a magical rooftop moment!  Awesome as ever...just Missing our beloved Ranger Stan.

I have some catching up to do here on the conversations!

It was HOT there, but at least not the rain that had been there the week before.  Tiki room wasn't available for passholders when we were in MK.

Anyone following the goings on at D23 Expo?  Lou Mongello is broadcasting live quite a bit...

Well...it's back to school for another school year for me....  

Heading to VWL for 2 nights in October for MNSSHP and F&W..just a long weekend.  Wish I could stay longer!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for the replies about PO.  And sorry Muushka for the wrong reference

Only time we stayed at a Mod was at CB and it was OK, but we havent felt a need to stay in a Mod since, just based on size alone, in comparison to a value.  

So with all being shared, really looking forward to giving PODL(nod to Barb) a try!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> So with all being shared, really looking forward to giving PODL(nod to Barb) a try!



Of the moderate resorts, that's the one that I think I'd give a try.  Just looks like a great resort nestled along the river among the trees.  I've heard very good things about the food court, and the strong theming in general which all Groupies appreciate.


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> Howdy groupies!
> 
> Back from our first stay at SSR.  It was more enjoyable than I had anticipated.  We were in the Springs, across of everything we needed.  I would not hesitate to stay there again...of course only if VWL or AKV were unavailable!  LOL...
> 
> The family that joined me fell in love with Whispering Canyon and the Lodge.  Ranger Jack even took them up for a magical rooftop moment!  Awesome as ever...just Missing our beloved Ranger Stan.
> 
> I have some catching up to do here on the conversations!
> 
> It was HOT there, but at least not the rain that had been there the week before.  Tiki room wasn't available for passholders when we were in MK.
> 
> Anyone following the goings on at D23 Expo?  Lou Mongello is broadcasting live quite a bit...
> 
> Well...it's back to school for another school year for me....
> 
> Heading to VWL for 2 nights in October for MNSSHP and F&W..just a long weekend.  Wish I could stay longer!



Wasn't that nice of Ranger Jack to do that!  Was it part of the tour or just a spontaneous thing?

Nope, no D23 for Muush.  Sorry no Tiki Birds for you.  We really look forward to seeing the new/old show!  
Why they changed it I will never know.

That long weekend sounds like a fun one!


----------



## blossomz

My friend is a builder and he stopped to ask some questions and lo and behold he took them up!  Very cool.  Sounds like jack is carrying on Stan's legacy.


----------



## Corinne

blossomz said:


> My friend is a builder and he stopped to ask some questions and lo and behold he took them up!  Very cool.  Sounds like jack is carrying on Stan's legacy.



So nice to hear. Glad you had a fun trip Blossom!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Jimmy Jimmy Jimmy.  I cannot even type the words.  So I will just agree with Granny.
> Dixie Landings.  Repeat after us, Dixie Landings.



Oh I made sure that I got this right the other day when I posted!  I knew better than not to call it Dixie Landings!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muushka said:


> Wasn't that nice of Ranger Jack to do that!  . . . . . . . .



DiznyDi & I were lucky enough to be Flag Family this past May and Ranger Jack was in charge of the traditions.  Ranger Jack did a fine job, but we could not help making the comparisons in our head of how Ranger Stan would have presented this, or done that.  Obviously we had no clue at the time of Ranger Stans short retirement on this side.  It may be a long time before I think of asking to be Flag Family again.  Ranger Jack was great, but Ranger Stans enthusiasm for life and The World (as he pointed out the sites and shared little tidbits on the roof) will always be in my mind.

And cant we all hear Ranger Stan now, get close to Ranger Jack; let him know the Groupies support him; invite him to the Groupies Meets; share your Groupie Magic.  He wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> DiznyDi & I were lucky enough to be Flag Family this past May and Ranger Jack was in charge of the traditions.  Ranger Jack did a fine job, but we could not help making the comparisons in our head of how Ranger Stan would have presented this, or done that.  Obviously we had no clue at the time of Ranger Stans short retirement on this side.  It may be a long time before I think of asking to be Flag Family again.  Ranger Jack was great, but Ranger Stans enthusiasm for life and The World (as he pointed out the sites and shared little tidbits on the roof) will always be in my mind.
> *
> And cant we all hear Ranger Stan now, get close to Ranger Jack; let him know the Groupies support him; invite him to the Groupies Meets; share your Groupie Magic.  He wouldn't want it any other way.*



So true.  What a fine tradition that would be.


----------



## cheer4bison

JimmyTammy,

Just read your post about your lovely daughter.  I have had the pleasure to meet her in person and remember being quite impressed with her.  I believe I shared that with you when we first met back in 2008.  She is a bright and engaging young woman, indeed.  

I work with adolescents every day and even the super intelligent ones can lose sight of the big picture when they fall in love.  The dopamine that swims around in the human brain as we fall in love can blur our judgment just as effectively as an excess of alcohol.  Add that to the fact that our prefrontal cortex (the decision-making center of the brain) is not fully formed until 25 and you have a strong argument for waiting a few years to get married.  As a few wise groupies have already noted, parents who stand in love's way are likely to get burned.  (Rebellion is a natural consequence of adolescence too, after all).  If they're in love, suggest a LOOOOONG engagement.  Ask them to work out a budget for their first year of marriage.  That will be a real eye-opener.  Explain that they will be better prepared for a successful and happy life together if the marriage begins after he completes his military service and she gets a college degree. If they truly love one another, that love will only be stronger a few years from now. Good things come to those who wait.  Just my opinion...  Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Jimmy,

Also just read your post about DD.  No advice, just an observation: your children will never be old enough (same as you and Tammy in your parents eyes).

Our prayers for them both . . .


----------



## eliza61

cheer4bison said:


> JimmyTammy,
> 
> The dopamine that swims around in the human brain as we fall in love can blur our judgment just as effectively as an excess of alcohol.  Add that to the fact that our prefrontal cortex (the decision-making center of the brain) is not fully formed until 25 and you have a strong argument for waiting a few years to get married.  ...  Best of luck to all of you!





One of my favorite movie quotes....

*It is remarkable to me how similar the pattern of love is to the pattern of insanity. * ~ Merovingian, Matrix Revolutions.


----------



## stopher1

Groupie friends!  Hello again.  It's been too long since I last posted and I'm sorry...I've missed you,   but my DIS time has been lacking all around with so much going on on the home front.  So here's a quick update & some comments.  

First, Jimmy, I saw your post about your DD... I'm praying. For you both. Have nothing to offer advice-wise. Rather I could probably use some myself on father-15 1/2 yr old (who of course knows EVERYTHING) relations.

Second, the job is safe... for now. The president of the company himself called me to say the Indy office will remain open through 2011 and at least until the end of the 1Q 2012.  BUTnow that I have started the processes of. Looking/finding something else, I'm not stopping.  I intend to be ready whenever change might come.

Third, my FIL is getting much worse. It's been a year now since he was first diagnosed, which was the "maximum" time the docs felt was possible.  His pain is increasing almost daily and they believe his kidneys are starting to shut down.  Not so happy news.

Fourth, I know I have one or two Groupie dates to add to the first page... they'll be added very soon!

Fifth, in the vein of wilderness Dad...  I need a Walt Disney World fix!!!

I'll be back around sooner than later.  Ciao for now though.


----------



## Muushka

Stopher!  

So good to see you here, and so glad that the job is all right.  That is great news.

I was so glad you just posted because I called up the Drudge Report to a very scary news item.  
So sad about a scout leader in Indiana who was stabbed.  Bad people

Your father-in-law is in my prayers.  Julie too.  Hard on daughters to see their dads go through this.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for all the continued prayers, advise and concern where our DD matters.  It means a lot coming from you folks.

Stopher
So sorry about your FIL.  Prayers for your family are continuing.


----------



## eliza61

*Stopher*- continued prayers for your FIL.

Todays trivia is a mixed bag.  first question should be pretty easy to us dvc-ers.

_*The first Disney Vacation club resort opened on December 20th, 1991 with a 709 room resort called "Disney vacation club"* _ 

_*What was the resort later named*?_

*Each of the four Disney world theme parks now has at least one 3-D film.  Can you name them?*

*Germany has the most shops of any of the World Showcase pavillions.  They include a chocolate shop, a wine store, china and crystal stores, a toy store and of course a clock shop*!


Seems that Hurricane Irene will skirt florida  so except for maybe 1 rainy day looks like I dodged a bullet.

hopefully next time we chat, I'll be able to say "LIVE FROM WL".


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Stoph -* Our thoughts and prayers for you . . .

*Eliza *- Disney Vacation Club Resort was later named Old Key West.

Muppets (Studios)
Mickey's Philharmagic (MK)
Capt. Eo (Epcot) (Returned, right?)
It's a Bug's Life (AK)

Friends of mine are now in The World.  When I recommended that they should take a boat from MK to visit The Lodge and see the lobby (they are staying at OKW), the comment still in my head was "lobbies are lobbies".


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> *Stoph -* Our thoughts and prayers for you . . .
> 
> *Eliza *- Disney Vacation Club Resort was later named Old Key West.
> 
> Muppets (Studios)
> Mickey's Philharmagic (MK)
> Capt. Eo (Epcot) (Returned, right?)
> It's a Bug's Life (AK)
> 
> Friends of mine are now in The World.  When I recommended that they should take a boat from MK to visit The Lodge and see the lobby (they are staying at OKW), the comment still in my head was "lobbies are lobbies".



Lobbies are lobbies, thats a good one


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> [
> Friends of mine are now in The World.  When I recommended that they should take a boat from MK to visit The Lodge and see the lobby (they are staying at OKW), the comment still in my head was *"lobbies are lobbies".*





Stopher - continuing to prayer for your family.


----------



## stopher1

Thanks all for the continued prayers.     I appreciate them!  It's not easy being so far away.  Each day the news is different, but there is a consistency in the reports.  Last night I sat there working on some TA stuff while my DW was on the phone with him, and when she hung up, she was sharing how the quality of his voice has continued to slip, and she broke down once again. Based on the things she's been hearing and the things he and others are and aren't saying in their responses, she's guessing within the month.  Obviously WE don't know, but the Lord does - and we continue to take the situation before Him. She wants to see him one more time, so we're working on figuring that out now too.  Sigh.  




Dizny Dad said:


> Friends of mine are now in The World.  When I recommended that they should take a boat from MK to visit The Lodge and see the lobby (they are staying at OKW), the comment still in my head was* "lobbies are lobbies".*


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

Did anyone experience the earthquake this afternoon? If so, are you OK and any damage by you? We live in central NJ and DH felt it at work. He called me from his cell phone and everyone in the building evacuated. The building was shaking pretty bad from what he indicated. I was driving at the time and didn't feel anything. 

*blossomz* ~ Welcome back and glad you had a great vacation!  I'm very happy that you/family ended up in the Springs section at SSR. Fantastic!  It's a great location, especially if you have kids with you. Did you go to the Paddock pool? 

*JimmyTammy* ~ I read your post about your DD. Sad to say I'm not a parent but I wanted to wish all of you the best.  

*stopher1*~ My thoughts and prayers are with you/FIL/family. I'm so sorry that all of you have to go through such a difficult time.  

*eliza61* ~ I think I can answer the first question.. Old Key West.  Have a fantastic vacation and enjoy!

*Muushka* ~ Hi there!!!! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Muushka

A close neighbor, WolfpackFan on these boards, said he felt the earthquake.  I didn't feel a thing!


Hello I Book 





Hey Groupies.  Say some beloved Groupie were to receive something so awesome as a gift, wouldn't you want to see it?????


----------



## wildernessDad

stopher1 said:


> Fifth, in the vein of wilderness Dad...  I need a Walt Disney World fix!!!



Sorry to hear about your FIL.  Let's head out now to WDW.

Darn the torpedos, full speed ahead!  (I cleaned that up a bit.  After all, there may be preschool toys present.)

Today, I was reminded of a Carol King song - I feel the earth move under my feet...


----------



## franandaj

stopher1 said:


> Thanks all for the continued prayers.     I appreciate them!  It's not easy being so far away.  Each day the news is different, but there is a consistency in the reports.  Last night I sat there working on some TA stuff while my DW was on the phone with him, and when she hung up, she was sharing how the quality of his voice has continued to slip, and she broke down once again. Based on the things she's been hearing and the things he and others are and aren't saying in their responses, she's guessing within the month.  Obviously WE don't know, but the Lord does - and we continue to take the situation before Him. She wants to see him one more time, so we're working on figuring that out now too.  Sigh.



Sorry to hear about your FIL, it's always sad to watch someone's health decline like that.  Unfortunately there is nothing we can do other than love them and be there for what we can do.


----------



## franandaj

Muushka said:


> A close neighbor, WolfpackFan on these boards, said he felt the earthquake.  I didn't feel a thing!





wildernessDad said:


> Today, I was reminded of a Carol King song - I feel the earth move under my feet...



You folks are starting to experience what we get out here.  I hope your hurricaines & tornadoes don't come out West!


----------



## jimmytammy

DW and DD felt it. DS and I were on the job, standing in drive and didnt feel it, but the fellow who lives there came out and asked if we felt the shake.  Tammy said the cabinets, glasses, pictures, etc were shaking for about a minute.

NC is gonna get it all this week, Tornado on coast earlier this week, earthquake today, hurricane later this week.  I need the Lodge like never before!!  Lets go yall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## horselover

I felt it here in MA too!  Crazy.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Stopher - Continued prayers for your FIL and family.  Glad you at least got some good news about your job.

We were at the King of Prussia mall today and DD and I felt it but my aunt didn't.  Weird how that was!  They had to close an important bridge here in Reading because of cracks from the earthquake.


----------



## DiznyDi

Yep, felt it here in Ohio, too.

*Stopher*, will continue to keep your family in prayer. Thanks for the update.

Welcome Back *Blossom*! Sounds like you had a great trip and that your friends enjoyed it, too.  Next on your list - back to school 

Mother Nature sure is angry these days! Be safe my Groupie friends!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Yep, me too!  I feel the ground shake everytime DiznyDi smiles at me . . . 

(Dear, what is this "yep" stuff?)


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> Yep, me too!  I feel the ground shake everytime DiznyDi smiles at me . . .
> 
> (Dear, what is this "yep" stuff?)



Awwwww


----------



## TammyNC

Dizny Dad said:


> "lobbies are lobbies".



They sure don't know what they are missing!!

Stopher - Sending prayers and thoughts your way.


----------



## TammyNC

Dizny Dad said:


> Yep, me too!  I feel the ground shake everytime DiznyDi smiles at me . . .
> 
> (Dear, what is this "yep" stuff?)



How sweet.....


----------



## Muushka

Hi Tammy  good to see you.

*Isn't anyone curious about a certain Groupie's new addition to their family?????*


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> *Isn't anyone curious about a certain Groupie's new addition to their family?????*



???????       Me, I'm interested!


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Muushka said:


> Hi Tammy  good to see you.
> 
> *Isn't anyone curious about a certain Groupie's new addition to their family?????*



Me too!  Please tell us!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muushka said:


> Hi Tammy  good to see you.
> 
> *Isn't anyone curious about a certain Groupie's new addition to their family?????*



Please tell us! Please please please please please . . .


----------



## franandaj

Muushka said:


> Hi Tammy  good to see you.
> 
> *Isn't anyone curious about a certain Groupie's new addition to their family?????*



Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Muushka

Oh!  Well, it is not me.  But a certain someone on this thread.  Hopefully something awesome will be posted soon .


----------



## twinklebug

Muushka said:


> Hi Tammy  good to see you.
> 
> *Isn't anyone curious about a certain Groupie's new addition to their family?????*



My cat seems to have adopted a spider. Does that count?

Seriously though... who?!


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> Oh!  Well, it is not me.  But a certain someone on this thread.  Hopefully something awesome will be posted soon .



We give up - someone better post soon!

*Stopher* -glad to hear that you are still employed through next spring with your  company.  That's a relief for you all.  So very sorry to hear that your FIL is not doing well.  We know that this is a very difficult time for you and especially your DW.  Prayers for you all.

*JimmyTammy* - we're sure that you received some insightful feedback from the rest of the group who have children, and maybe have been through a similar situation.  Having had the opportunity to meet you all last December, your daughter seems to be a very level headed girl.  Things will work out as they are meant to - have faith that logic will prevail.

So I was just 35 miles from the epicenter of the earthquake yesterday - and I must say that I have new found respect for all the west coasters!  I was working and when the earth started moving and the walls of the office building started swaying (with two floors above us) I dove under my desk! It only lasted about 15-20 seconds - but it seemed like forever!  How did I know to dive under my desk - thank you LA INK on TLC!  Yes, I admit to watching it, it's such a train wreck of a show, I want to look away and just can't! Last week they brought in an earthquake "trainer" to teach people how to respond during an earthquake (do not go under a door frame unless it's load bearing!) and that's exactly what I did.  Once stuff stopped moving, we beat it out of the building and went home for the day.  Last night, at 8:04, another aftershock of 4.8 hit - and we felt that one too.  Must say, I was on edge the rest of the day.  What an adrenaline rush - and not the good kind! There was lots of damage in Mineral, VA where the epicenter was - houses off of foundations, walls collapsing, etc.  BIL in Corning NY felt it in his office, and my DB in NJ felt it in his office.  Ah, the power of mother nature.  God's way of letting us all know who is really in charge here!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

I'm amazed how much the earthquake impacted so many people in several states. I spoke to my mom's upstairs neighbor today and she felt it. Her perfume bottles were rattling as well as her bathroom pipes. My mother never felt/heard a thing. I'm glad that all of you are safe!

As of now... looks like NJ will get slammed with a Cat 2 hurricane over the weekend. We have huge trees close to the house and I fear that one of them might topple over. Will be doing a lot of praying.

For those of you in Irene's path I pray for your safety and hope all of you will be OK. 

*DiznyDad *~ Awwwww the love is flowing between you and DiznyDi... how cute!

*twinklebug* ~ Did you name the spider that your cat adopted? 

*Muushka* ~ You crack me up!


----------



## Muushka

> We give up - someone better post soon!



I agree, SOMEBODY better post soon 

HD, that was some experience you had with the earthquake!  Wow!  
I have to ask, what is your DB?  I thought I knew all the D....s, but not sure here.

I am married to Mr. Hurricane.  When a hurricane is coming, no more Mr Muush.

And I have a bad rep due to hurricane Andrew in '92.  The really bad boy.  We lived in S FL and he was headed our way.  We lived on an island, so we had to evacuate.  I, of course, was sleeping on the couch while he was running all around the house 'preparing'. 

Of course, even though it did not hit us (but went south to Miami), I still remain the hurricane laughing stock of the Muush household.
And I still, to this day, am reminded of how goofy I was!
Now I get the water, batteries, flashlights, gas up the car, get the cash.....
But I am still the hurricane loser!

But I must admit, when we were hit here in NC by Fran, we were prepared!  Nobody else was, but we were!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies... Me again... 

The person that Muushka is talking about is me. On Monday I became the proud bouncy owner of this...







Say hello to Scarlet O Speedy (aka Speedy)... 2011 3LT Corvette.... 

The story, since many of you don't know me that well (except Muushka):.. I'll try to keep this short... oh I doubt it....

I'm not able to have children. DH/I tried to adopt and after three agencies, six years and many leads our dream of becoming parents didn't come true. It broke my heart since I really hoped DH/I would have a family. On top of that my mother fell last year and broke her left hip/shoulder. She fell on my father's grave while trying to remove the silk holiday flowers. I had no clue she was going. Mom left her cell phone in the SUV and was not able to call for help. Luckily a couple heard her scream for help, called 911 and DH/I. If it wasn't for them, mom would have frozen to death. Her recovery has been long along with having other health issues to deal with. Due to being the only child... the responsibilities and worries are with me 24/7. I do almost everything for mom from taking her to the doctors, grocery shopping, cleaning, etc. DH handles the finances and believe me that's a huge help. DH has back problems and a stressful job so I worry about him as well. The last several years of my life has been beyond challenging with one thing or another. The only family I have is my husband/mother. I ended up being the rock due to so much going on maintaining two homes, landscaping, errands, worrying about DH/mom and keeping everything afloat/calm. 

Due to everything, especially the adoption not being successful, DH promised me that by my 45th birthday (in Sept.) that I will finally have my dream car... a Corvette. I honestly didn't think it would happen and never expected it. He kept his promise and words can't describe how happy/grateful I am. This was a twenty year dream that has finally come true and even typing this I'm getting teary eye again. For the first time in years the bounce/glow has returned. DH is a fantastic husband and I love him more than words can ever express. He knows that I've been through a lot and is amazed on how I handled everything. 

Please know that I'm a down-to-earth person and I appreciate everything in life. Whether it's a gift, something I picked up at the dollar store to having a home, etc. I take great care of it and thankful for everything I have in my life. My parents/grandmother raised me that way and I truly believe in it.

So there you have it..

Have a great evening everyone and thanks Muushka...


----------



## jimmytammy

I Book He Pays said:


> Hi Groupies... Me again...
> 
> The person that Muushka is talking about is me. On Monday I became the proud bouncy owner of this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say hello to Scarlet O Speedy (aka Speedy)... 2011 3LT Corvette....
> 
> The story, since many of you don't know me that well (except Muushka):.. I'll try to keep this short... oh I doubt it....
> 
> I'm not able to have children. DH/I tried to adopt and after three agencies, six years and many leads our dream of becoming parents didn't come true. It broke my heart since I really hoped DH/I would have a family. On top of that my mother fell last year and broke her left hip/shoulder. She fell on my father's grave while trying to remove the silk holiday flowers. I had no clue she was going. Mom left her cell phone in the SUV and was not able to call for help. Luckily a couple heard her scream for help, called 911 and DH/I. If it wasn't for them, mom would have frozen to death. Her recovery has been long along with having other health issues to deal with. Due to being the only child... the responsibilities and worries are with me 24/7. I do almost everything for mom from taking her to the doctors, grocery shopping, cleaning, etc. DH handles the finances and believe me that's a huge help. DH has back problems and a stressful job so I worry about him as well. The last several years of my life has been beyond challenging with one thing or another. The only family I have is my husband/mother. I ended up being the rock due to so much going on maintaining two homes, landscaping, errands, worrying about DH/mom and keeping everything afloat/calm.
> 
> Due to everything, especially the adoption not being successful, DH promised me that by my 45th birthday (in Sept.) that I will finally have my dream car... a Corvette. I honestly didn't think it would happen and never expected it. He kept his promise and words can't describe how happy/grateful I am. This was a twenty year dream that has finally come true and even typing this I'm getting teary eye again. For the first time in years the bounce/glow has returned. DH is a fantastic husband and I love him more than words can ever express. He knows that I've been through a lot and is amazed on how I handled everything.
> 
> Please know that I'm a down-to-earth person and I appreciate everything in life. Whether it's a gift, something I picked up at the dollar store to having a home, etc. I take great care of it and thankful for everything I have in my life. My parents/grandmother raised me that way and I truly believe in it.
> 
> So there you have it..
> 
> Have a great evening everyone and thanks Muushka...


WOW!!! is all Tammy could say when I showed this to her and shared your story.   Way to go, I say!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happydinks said:


> We give up - someone better post soon!
> 
> *Stopher* -glad to hear that you are still employed through next spring with your  company.  That's a relief for you all.  So very sorry to hear that your FIL is not doing well.  We know that this is a very difficult time for you and especially your DW.  Prayers for you all.
> 
> *JimmyTammy* - we're sure that you received some insightful feedback from the rest of the group who have children, and maybe have been through a similar situation.  Having had the opportunity to meet you all last December, your daughter seems to be a very level headed girl.  Things will work out as they are meant to - have faith that logic will prevail.
> 
> So I was just 35 miles from the epicenter of the earthquake yesterday - and I must say that I have new found respect for all the west coasters!  I was working and when the earth started moving and the walls of the office building started swaying (with two floors above us) I dove under my desk! It only lasted about 15-20 seconds - but it seemed like forever!  How did I know to dive under my desk - thank you LA INK on TLC!  Yes, I admit to watching it, it's such a train wreck of a show, I want to look away and just can't! Last week they brought in an earthquake "trainer" to teach people how to respond during an earthquake (do not go under a door frame unless it's load bearing!) and that's exactly what I did.  Once stuff stopped moving, we beat it out of the building and went home for the day.  Last night, at 8:04, another aftershock of 4.8 hit - and we felt that one too.  Must say, I was on edge the rest of the day.  What an adrenaline rush - and not the good kind! There was lots of damage in Mineral, VA where the epicenter was - houses off of foundations, walls collapsing, etc.  BIL in Corning NY felt it in his office, and my DB in NJ felt it in his office.  Ah, the power of mother nature.  God's way of letting us all know who is really in charge here!


Leslie
Thanks for the advice.  I have gotten several responses and it has been all great, and very much appreciated.  No matter what, we have to step back, breathe, and make sure we approach in the best way possible.  Most of all, with Gods guiding words.
I am glad you folks fared well during the quake.  Lives have been shifted and changed for sure.  Hopefully those who had damage can get thing back on track in short time, and so far no one seriously hurt, that is most important.


----------



## franandaj

I Book He Pays said:


> Hi Groupies... Me again...
> 
> The person that Muushka is talking about is me. On Monday I became the proud bouncy owner of this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say hello to Scarlet O Speedy (aka Speedy)... 2011 3LT Corvette....



Wow!  Those are some wheels!  Congratulations!  You have truly been through a lot for your years!  You deserve to have what you dream for.  Your family is what you make it, and even if it is small it sounds like it is full of love. Keep smiling and loving life, it's too precious not to take advantage of every moment.  Enjoy your new toy and take good care of it!


----------



## jerseygal

HELLO EVERYONE,

RETURNED LAST WEEK FROM OUR 3 NIGHT VWL PRE-CRUISE(FIRST TIME FAMILY CRUISE, THE DREAM) TRIP!

LOVED, LOVED VWL! WHAT A WONDERFUL, PEACEFUL PLACE TO "KICK BACK AND RELAX"! THE SERENE SURROUNDINGS ARE GREAT!

OUR FAMILY HAD THE MOST AWESOME 8 NIGHT VACA! 3 PRE-CRUISE VWL,
4 NIGHT THE DREAM(AUG.12-AUG.16), AND 1 NIGHT POST CRUISE BC!

JUST LOVE LOVE STORMALONG BAY!

WE WERE BLESSED WITH AWESOME WEATHER EXCEPT OUR FIRST 1 1/2 DAYS...RAIN, BUT WE MADE THE MOST OF IT! WENT TO ANIMAL KINGDOM AND HAD THE BEST TIME! VERY LITTLE LINES! FIRST DAY THAT WE FLEW IN WAS A "WASH OUT"...THAT WAS OKAY; WORKED OUT AT THE FITNESS CENTER AT VWL! HOW NICE! 

FEELSO BLESSED WITH OUR VACA THIS YR!!!

JIMMYTAMMY...FIRST TIME I VISITED THIS THREAD, BUT THE VERY VERY BEST OF LUCK WITH THAT BEAUTIFUL "SET OF WHEELS"...MANY MANY SAFE HOURS OF LUCK DRIVING! SO GRATEFUL YOU SHARED YOUR STORY!
THANK GOD FOR THE COUPLE WHO FOUND YOUR DEAR MOM!:flower3
YOU AND YOUR DH SOUND LIKE VERY SPECIAL PEOPLE!


----------



## jerseygal

MAY GOD BLESS EVERYONE WITH SAFETY ON THE EAST COAST FOR UPCOMING IRENE!

QUITE SCARY!

Be prepared and pray for the best!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Trish* ~ ZOOM, ZOOM!

(Oops; wrong car, but the right blessings!)


----------



## Muushka

jerseygal said:


> HELLO EVERYONE,
> 
> RETURNED LAST WEEK FROM OUR 3 NIGHT VWL PRE-CRUISE(FIRST TIME FAMILY CRUISE, THE DREAM) TRIP!
> 
> LOVED, LOVED VWL! WHAT A WONDERFUL, PEACEFUL PLACE TO "KICK BACK AND RELAX"! THE SERENE SURROUNDINGS ARE GREAT!
> 
> OUR FAMILY HAD THE MOST AWESOME 8 NIGHT VACA! 3 PRE-CRUISE VWL,
> 4 NIGHT THE DREAM(AUG.12-AUG.16), AND 1 NIGHT POST CRUISE BC!
> 
> JUST LOVE LOVE STORMALONG BAY!
> 
> WE WERE BLESSED WITH AWESOME WEATHER EXCEPT OUR FIRST 1 1/2 DAYS...RAIN, BUT WE MADE THE MOST OF IT! WENT TO ANIMAL KINGDOM AND HAD THE BEST TIME! VERY LITTLE LINES! FIRST DAY THAT WE FLEW IN WAS A "WASH OUT"...THAT WAS OKAY; WORKED OUT AT THE FITNESS CENTER AT VWL! HOW NICE!
> 
> FEELSO BLESSED WITH OUR VACA THIS YR!!!
> 
> JIMMYTAMMY...FIRST TIME I VISITED THIS THREAD, BUT THE VERY VERY BEST OF LUCK WITH THAT BEAUTIFUL "SET OF WHEELS"...MANY MANY SAFE HOURS OF LUCK DRIVING! SO GRATEFUL YOU SHARED YOUR STORY!
> THANK GOD FOR THE COUPLE WHO FOUND YOUR DEAR MOM!:flower3
> YOU AND YOUR DH SOUND LIKE VERY SPECIAL PEOPLE!



*Well lookie her all, I think we have a new Groupie!

I'm glad you made it over to our merry band of happy Moosies.  Speaking of Moose, feel free to grab one for your siggy.
I'll bet he would look mighty handsome on you!
So, now that you have found us, visit often.  As you can see we are much more than lovers of the Lodge.*


----------



## Muushka

Hi Groupies 

I must confess, I brow-beated I Book into posting her new wheels.  She wasn't going to, 
but I assured her that Groupies are happy for each other when good things happen.

By the way, I had no idea that happened to your mom.  As was mentioned, thank goodness that the couple had seen her.


----------



## horselover

I Book - Beautiful car!         Congrats!           You definitely deserve it.


----------



## jerseygal

Running to work...Been DVC member since 08..Actually,
FIRST DVC REWARD OF SHARING THE MAGIC...I SHARED "ALOT OF MAGIC" ON THIS TRIP BETWEEN VWL, WATER PARKS, DISNEY DREAM, AND BCV!

FIRST REWARD OF "SHARING THE MAGIC" OF $250 WILL BE COMING MY WAY!

NICE!!!!!!!!!!

RUNNING TO WORK...CAN YOU TELL ME HOW TO UPLOAD SOME FUN SIGNATURE STUFF???????

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I Book that car is beautiful!!!!  And well deserved!  Thanks for sharing with us!  That is the great thing about this thread.  We can all share our hard times and get uplifted and share our happy times and know that the others on here are happy for us.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Well I got some good news, bad news.  The good is that we finally sold our house in Iowa.  The bad is that because of the bad housing market right now it will be a short sale.  We need to come up with $10,000 by Sept. 20th.  We have half of that but it will be a real challenge coming up with the rest.  No banks want to loan us any money because we haven't lived here for a year.  That really stinks.  Even the bank we had our mortgage through for the past few years won't give us a loan.  Could sure use some moose dust.


----------



## Muushka

jerseygal said:


> Running to work...Been DVC member since 08..Actually,
> FIRST DVC REWARD OF SHARING THE MAGIC...I SHARED "ALOT OF MAGIC" ON THIS TRIP BETWEEN VWL, WATER PARKS, DISNEY DREAM, AND BCV!
> 
> FIRST REWARD OF "SHARING THE MAGIC" OF $250 WILL BE COMING MY WAY!
> 
> NICE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> RUNNING TO WORK...CAN YOU TELL ME HOW TO UPLOAD SOME FUN SIGNATURE STUFF???????
> 
> THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!



Here you go sweetie


> How to steal a Moosie for your very own!
> 
> Please, he is yours for the taking!
> 
> IMG]http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/uploads/43490/groupsm2.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 1. Click on "User CP" at the top left of the page.
> 2. Click on "Edit Avatar"
> 3. Add the above  stuff and paste him in (dont need to use the insert image thingy)
> 4. I removed the left bracket so that you can copy him, just add the [ to the left of the IMG].
> 5. Click the SAVE button, and you're done.[/QUOTE]
> 
> [quote="Disney loving Iowan, post: 42383523"]I Book that car is beautiful!!!!  And well deserved!  Thanks for sharing with us!  That is the great thing about this thread.  We can all share our hard times and get uplifted and share our happy times and know that the others on here are happy for us.[/QUOTE]
> Amen!:goodvibes
> 
> [quote="Disney loving Iowan, post: 42383579"]Well I got some good news, bad news.  The good is that we finally sold our house in Iowa.  The bad is that because of the bad housing market right now it will be a short sale.  We need to come up with $10,000 by Sept. 20th.  We have half of that but it will be a real challenge coming up with the rest.  No banks want to loan us any money because we haven't lived here for a year.  That really stinks.  Even the bank we had our mortgage through for the past few years won't give us a loan.  Could sure use some moose dust.[/QUOTE]
> 
> I didn't realize you were selling your house.  I'm glad that it is sold, and praying for the deal to be able to complete.:wizard:
> Please keep us up with the sale.:goodvibes


----------



## franandaj

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Well I got some good news, bad news.  The good is that we finally sold our house in Iowa.  The bad is that because of the bad housing market right now it will be a short sale.  We need to come up with $10,000 by Sept. 20th.  We have half of that but it will be a real challenge coming up with the rest.  No banks want to loan us any money because we haven't lived here for a year.  That really stinks.  Even the bank we had our mortgage through for the past few years won't give us a loan.  Could sure use some moose dust.



Congrats on selling the house!  But that's awful about the cash. I know a great mortgage agent but he's in CA, so that doesn't help you much. I wish I had suggestions for you to raise the cash. At least I can send a little  your way!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Disney loving Iowan said:


> . . . . . that is the great thing about this thread.  We can all share our hard times and get uplifted and share our happy times and know that the others on here are happy for us.







Disney loving Iowan said:


> Well I got some good news, bad news.  The good is that we finally sold our house in Iowa.  The bad is that because of the bad housing market right now it will be a short sale.  We need to come up with $10,000 by Sept. 20th. . . . . . . . . . . Could sure use some moose dust.



  Moose dust for YOU!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

Thank you very much for wonderful compliments and congratulations on my new wheels! I _love_ my car and still stunned that I have it! Believe me that car will be very well taken care of!

Muushka did brow-beat me (nicely put) and I'm still recovering!  I'm feeling the love Muushka! 

This thread is great and I enjoy how we all get along, support each other during the happy/sad times, etc. I'm very happy to be here and participate.


*Muushka* ~ I didn't tell you about mom? I thought I did via. e-mail. When mom fell last year she broke her left hip/shoulder. Mom has a rod with 2 screws in her hip and a plate with 11 screws in her left shoulder. Mom was in the hospital for 5 days, 5-1/2 weeks in rehab and had a caregiver living with mom for 3 months. Due to our house setup, mom wasn't able to stay here but she preferred to be in her own home which I can understand. In April mom had a second surgery on her shoulder. Due to having Osteoporosis, her shoulder collapsed. Surgeon replaced the 3 upper screws with smaller onces which worked. In June mom had to get a manipulation done on the shoulder. Mom didn't do enough therapy and her shoulder froze. Mom stayed here for 5 days and it was extremely difficult. Intense therapy 3 times a week for a month. During all of this I had to take mom to the dentist, ENT, chiropractor, PCP, 2 ER visits, etc. If it wasn't one thing bothering mom, it was something else. Mom recovered but she'll never be 100% again. Mom can only raise her left arm halfway and she has issues walking now so back to therapy twice a week for a month. Mom's right shoulder is no better. She fell in 1994, had surgery and has 3 titanium pins in her right shoulder. As mom puts it... "I'm a mess!". Mom keeps me very busy along with the never-ending daughter "to do" list. You wonder why I'm exhausted and in constant run around mode.

*franandaj* ~ The last few years has been a blur. One problem rolled into the next and I never got a break. Only time I was able to wind down was on vacation but still had to worry about mom. DH/mom are all I have and they mean the world to me. I worry about me last and take care of them first. I love life, thank God every day for what I have and extremely grateful for the things I've experienced so far. 

*jerseygal* ~ Welcome back from your vacation and glad that you have a great time! What ports did you visit during your cruise? 

*Disney loving Iowan* ~ Congrats on selling your home but I'm so sorry that the bank won't loan you the money. I hope everything will work out and will keep you in my thoughts/prayers. Good luck and keep us posted.

Again.. thank you for sharing in my joy and the kind words. It means a lot to me. All of you are wonderful! 

Have a great day!


----------



## Muushka

I Book, yup, I knew your mom was injured, just not how.  Wow, she was lucky they found her!


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> I agree, SOMEBODY better post soon
> 
> HD, that was some experience you had with the earthquake!  Wow!
> I have to ask, what is your DB?  I thought I knew all the D....s, but not sure here.
> I am married to Mr. Hurricane.  When a hurricane is coming, no more Mr Muush.



Hey Muush - I do have one other brother living in NJ - 18 mos younger than me.  He's sort of the black sheep (doesn't every family have one?) so he is not referred to very often.  Oh yea - I have three words for you - whole house generator!  We put one in two years ago - no worries anymore (I think anyway).  The hurricane is now apparently heading to hit Morehead City - and then travel the coast and inland - so we are looking at taking a pretty good hit here too.



I Book He Pays said:


> Hi Groupies... Me again...
> 
> The person that Muushka is talking about is me. On Monday I became the proud bouncy owner of this........



That is one *BEAUTIFUL *car!!  Though I have never coveted a corvette, my brother (not the Jersey one) would absolutely be drooling over this.   I dated a guy who had a silver one, and I will admit to being just a little heady when riding around town. 



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Well I got some good news, bad news.  The good is that we finally sold our house in Iowa.  The bad is that because of the bad housing market right now it will be a short sale.



Will keep you in our thoughts as you navigate through this maze!  Very glad to hear that you sold your home - just wish you could have come out with being even!  Any chance that the bank would "forgive" the 10K and give you a 1099 showing "earned income" (you'd have to pay tax on it)?  I'm not sure when the 1099 route applies (i.e. you just have to walk away from it, or have declared bankruptcy, maybe it only applies to foreclosures  etc).  I may be talking "pie in the sky" - just regurgitating what I've heard thrown around the CPA office.  Gook luck!


----------



## Brian Noble

Just got back from the Wonder for an Alaska cruise.  On several days, the shipboard BGM loops had several tracks from the WL BGM loop...a little "home away from home"!


----------



## Muushka

Brian Noble said:


> Just got back from the Wonder for an Alaska cruise.  On several days, the shipboard BGM loops had several tracks from the WL BGM loop...a little "home away from home"!



Hi Brian   Welcome back.  Those loops on an AK cruise is an awesome idea!

HD, I feel like a dork.  DB brother, boss, boyfriend   Brother, got it!  Actually he is your BSDB


----------



## Inkmahm

Got back from the DCL cruise to Alaska last night.  We loved it!  Disney did a great job, just as we expected.

I'm catching up on email, regular mail, etc. and started to catch up on the groupie thread.  A little late, but my answer to the "first time at WL" question:

The first time I stayed at WL was in March, 2001.  I brought my parents for their first ever trip to WDW.  And my 4 1/2 year old niece.  We stayed in a lodge room with a regular bed and bunk beds so I got the bottom bunk and my niece got the top bunk.   I picked the lodge because  friend of mine had stayed there and loved it.  I had last stayed in the Wilderness cabins in 1998 so I loved the Wilderness idea. 

Every morning we ate breakfast at Roaring Forks.  We each had our "assigned jobs" as to what to get with my niece being responsible for the napkins, jelly and plastic forks and knives.  My dad made the toast while I got the rest of the food.  Mom got the table.  

My niece loved the swimming pool but felt more comfortable in the wading pool or over in the "quiet pool."  We had no idea there were villas in addition to the regular hotel so we used the quiet pool since it was closer to our hotel room.  My niece looked up at my dad on our room balcony and caught him smoking.  We all thought he had stopped so her catching him smoking again became a famous family story that we still talk about.

On our way to the boats each day, my dad told my niece to watch for alligators on the path.  Scared the begebers out of her at the time.  She walked in the middle of the sidewalks to make sure the alligators couldn't get her.  Funny thing, she's loved alligators ever since.  I buy them for her now and then in various forms.

The next year in March 2002 I took my parents back to the WL and this time took my sister and my other niece who was just 4 years old.  WL was one of the only Disney locations I could find that had rooms for 5 people.  It was the room on the first floor right by the waterfall.  It would have been a quick exit for my handicap mom if there had been a fire although the room wasn't a handicap room.  It had a sleeper sofa in the living room area that I used and two beds in a separate bedroom.  That sleeper sofa was really uncomfortable and I remember the room was something like $550 per night.  My dad thought I was crazy paying that.  It was a wonderful vacation though.  My dad wanted to see the ocean so I took him there.  We also watched Illuminations from a pontoon boat on that trip.  And we had breakfast every morning at Roaring Forks.

WL has a special place in my heart from those two vacations.  My dad got sick in 2003 and died in early 2004 from cancer.  I was very happy to have had the chance to take him to WDW twice before he was gone.  So many great memories at the WL with him.   I wish I had owned DVC back then (or even knew about it) as we would have been more comfortable in the villas.


----------



## Inkmahm

I Book He Pays said:


> Hi Groupies... Me again...
> 
> The person that Muushka is talking about is me. On Monday I became the proud bouncy owner of this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say hello to Scarlet O Speedy (aka Speedy)... 2011 3LT Corvette....
> 
> The story, since many of you don't know me that well (except Muushka):.. I'll try to keep this short... oh I doubt it....
> 
> I'm not able to have children. DH/I tried to adopt and after three agencies, six years and many leads our dream of becoming parents didn't come true. It broke my heart since I really hoped DH/I would have a family. On top of that my mother fell last year and broke her left hip/shoulder. She fell on my father's grave while trying to remove the silk holiday flowers. I had no clue she was going. Mom left her cell phone in the SUV and was not able to call for help. Luckily a couple heard her scream for help, called 911 and DH/I. If it wasn't for them, mom would have frozen to death. Her recovery has been long along with having other health issues to deal with. Due to being the only child... the responsibilities and worries are with me 24/7. I do almost everything for mom from taking her to the doctors, grocery shopping, cleaning, etc. DH handles the finances and believe me that's a huge help. DH has back problems and a stressful job so I worry about him as well. The last several years of my life has been beyond challenging with one thing or another. The only family I have is my husband/mother. I ended up being the rock due to so much going on maintaining two homes, landscaping, errands, worrying about DH/mom and keeping everything afloat/calm.
> 
> Due to everything, especially the adoption not being successful, DH promised me that by my 45th birthday (in Sept.) that I will finally have my dream car... a Corvette. I honestly didn't think it would happen and never expected it. He kept his promise and words can't describe how happy/grateful I am. This was a twenty year dream that has finally come true and even typing this I'm getting teary eye again. For the first time in years the bounce/glow has returned. DH is a fantastic husband and I love him more than words can ever express. He knows that I've been through a lot and is amazed on how I handled everything.
> 
> Please know that I'm a down-to-earth person and I appreciate everything in life. Whether it's a gift, something I picked up at the dollar store to having a home, etc. I take great care of it and thankful for everything I have in my life. My parents/grandmother raised me that way and I truly believe in it.
> 
> So there you have it..
> 
> Have a great evening everyone and thanks Muushka...



Congrats on the new wheels!  A great color, too.  Dynaguy, my mom and me all have Chrysler products in "inferno red."  Looks very similar to your new baby.


----------



## Inkmahm

Brian Noble said:


> Just got back from the Wonder for an Alaska cruise.  On several days, the shipboard BGM loops had several tracks from the WL BGM loop...a little "home away from home"!



Hey, we were on the same cruise!  You weren't on the cruise list on page one of this thread so I didn't realize that.   Dynaguy and I noticed the music, too.  We thought the WL music was very appropriate for Alaska.


----------



## Dynaguy

Corinne said:


> *Happy Birthday DynaGuy!!!!!!*



Why thank you! 


I got to spend it not so far from the actual wilderness on The Wonder in Alaska.


----------



## Happydinks

Brian Noble said:


> Just got back from the Wonder for an Alaska cruise.  On several days, the shipboard BGM loops had several tracks from the WL BGM loop...a little "home away from home"!





Inkmahm said:


> Got back from the DCL cruise to Alaska last night.  We loved it!  Disney did a great job, just as we expected.



I would be very interested in hearing about your cruise since we did ours earlier this summer on Princess.  We had a "leisurely" southbound cruise from Anchorage to Vancouver BC and loved it (also did 6 days on land in Alaska in  addition to the cruise).  I mentioned to DH that I'd like to go back on the Wonder and his response was that he didn't think we'd like it - too quick a trip and time in ports were to short.  Your take on that?

All potential projectiles taken down or anchored - check.
MIL's house hurricane proofed  - check.
New tires for portable generator for MIL - check (wish we'd checked it before today though!).
Our house generator ready - check.
Movies to watch during the storm - check.

Guess we're ready for Irene!  Everyone stay safe out there if you are going to be affected by the storm.  Hope we don't have another aftershock during this - I think one natural disaster at a time is enough!


----------



## franandaj

Happydinks said:


> I would be very interested in hearing about your cruise since we did ours earlier this summer on Princess.  We had a "leisurely" southbound cruise from Anchorage to Vancouver BC and loved it (also did 6 days on land in Alaska in  addition to the cruise).  I mentioned to DH that I'd like to go back on the Wonder and his response was that he didn't think we'd like it - too quick a trip and time in ports were to short.  Your take on that?
> 
> All potential projectiles taken down or anchored - check.
> MIL's house hurricane proofed  - check.
> New tires for portable generator for MIL - check (wish we'd checked it before today though!).
> Our house generator ready - check.
> Movies to watch during the storm - check.
> 
> Guess we're ready for Irene!  Everyone stay safe out there if you are going to be affected by the storm.  Hope we don't have another aftershock during this - I think one natural disaster at a time is enough!



Stay safe!  It sounds like you have everything taken care of.  I never would have though about "potential projectiles".  We've probably got tons of them around our home.  I sure hope that hurricanes don't start out here, I'd never know what to do!


----------



## Brian Noble

> too quick a trip and time in ports were to short. Your take on that?


I thought a week was pretty good---we spent several days in Vancouver before that.  If you do an excursion in a port, there isn't much time for much else, but I don't know how many different times you need to go into a T-shirt shop/jewelry store/native art gallery/vaguely frontier-like pub/bar.  I've only done the Wonder, so have no other AK trip to compare it to directly.  I do hear that one-way land-and-seas are much more comprehensive.  But, when it comes to cruising, my better half is a member of the "Only Disney Will Do" club.

It does also look like the 2012 Seattle itinerary has shorter port times.  That may make a difference.


----------



## Muushka

Happydinks said:


> snip
> 
> All potential projectiles taken down or anchored - check.
> MIL's house hurricane proofed  - check.
> New tires for portable generator for MIL - check (wish we'd checked it before today though!).
> Our house generator ready - check.
> Movies to watch during the storm - check.
> 
> Guess we're ready for Irene!  Everyone stay safe out there if you are going to be affected by the storm.  Hope we don't have another aftershock during this - I think one natural disaster at a time is enough!



When Mr Muush got home from work he and I strolled around the house looking for the projectiles too!  We are so much alike .
I rid the sun porch of all projectiles, except for our feral cat, Lucy.  Hopefully she will come in when the weather gets bad.

Best wishes to all Groupies who are impacted by this hurricane/storm.  Be safe.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hope all our east coast groupies are staying safe, warm and dry!!!


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies,

I haven't been around much this week, getting my "baby" ready to head back to college. Ever since the boys were young, I always hated when they had to go back to school.  Anyway, we are headed up to Vermont and back hoping to miss any of the rain Irene is bringing our way which shouldn't come until tomorrow. Hope you all enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Inkmahm

Happydinks said:


> I would be very interested in hearing about your cruise since we did ours earlier this summer on Princess.  We had a "leisurely" southbound cruise from Anchorage to Vancouver BC and loved it (also did 6 days on land in Alaska in  addition to the cruise).  I mentioned to DH that I'd like to go back on the Wonder and his response was that he didn't think we'd like it - too quick a trip and time in ports were to short.  Your take on that?



I've done the cruisetour with Princess in Alaska twice before this trip on the Wonder, in 2005 and 2008.  Plan to go every 5 years with Princess with the next trip in 2013.  For us, the DCL cruise was an "extra" trip just to see what Disney would do.

I don't think the time in port differed much from Princess.  The only real difference in the cruise was the first two days where we did the sea day and the day in Tracy Arm rather than College Fjord and Glacier Bay.  From Skagway on back to Vancouver, the cruises were the same.  What I liked about Princess better was the option to do the land portion first and then leave from Whittier.  Seeing just the SE coast of Alaska isn't really seeing Alaska. I wouldn't suggest the Disney itinerary for anyone who was planning just a once in a lifetime trip to Alaska.  But for us, it worked.

I wouldn't like the itinerary from Seattle though.  That one really does have short port times.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Good luck to all the groupies on the east coast this weekend.  Think we have everything in order.  Kind of ironic I leave the tornadoes and hail storms in Iowa and come to Pa. and have earthquakes and hurricanes.  Hopefully this won't be like Agnes was in 72 when we had a bunch of water in our basement.  Prayers and moose dust for everyone in Irene's path.  

I also need to thank everyone for the moose dust and prayers concerning our house.  DH's parents and brother are going to loan us the money we need for closing.  His other brother and sister also offered us help.  This is the first time in the 30 years we have been married that we have ever needed to ask for help like this.  It is really nice to know that we have family that is so willing to help us.


----------



## Muushka

DLI, that is great news.  Best wishes for your move to a new state.  And hopefully all of the natuaral disasters are over!

So far the worst that has happend during Irene is that our lights flickered twice.  
The house is creeking, but that is all the food I stocked and loaded in the pantry.
Just kidding on the last one.  I heard that on the news when living in FL and another bogus hurricane was supposed to blow through.  Be safe my northern neighbors.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

For all of those that will be in the path of Irene... please stay safe!

We're set for Irene. Everything is put away, front door light is tide up, plenty of food/water and thank goodness we have a generator. Seven to twelve inches of rain expected, wind gusts up to 50mph today, 80mph tomorrow, etc. I'm pretty spooked since we have many large trees close to our house. DH/I plan on sleeping downstairs tonight in the family room just in case a tree lands on our house. It's going to be a long night and I doubt either of us will sleep.

To make this more interesting.. friends of ours just left for SC yesterday (vacation) and I'm watching their house/cats. Of all times to go away. Besides worrying about our stuff and my mother.... I know have their house/cats to worry about. 

*Muushka* ~ I'm grateful that the couple heard my mother screaming for help. If it wasn't for them she wouldn't be here right now. Mom had an angel watching over here.

*Happydinks* ~ Thank you very much. Speedy is a beauty and I love this car. I'm still in shock! Driving around in it is so much fun. I'm beaming and on cloud 9.  I'm not used to driving a car that has so much power and technology so I'm a tab bit nervous. One of my neighbor's sons (he's around 11) totally flipped over the car. His father pulled up by our driveway yesterday and he yelled out the window "Trish I love your Vette!". It was a riot. I asked him if he wanted to see it and he bolted toward the car. I let him sit in it, then let him start it up, look at the engine and gave him a ride around the block. He was like a mini me! He's willing to help me wash the car, cut the lawn, work in the landscaping or do just about anything for me to give him a ride once in a while. He's in the "car" stage and is in awe. Now his dad wants one! The reactions are amusing, I'm enjoying it and appreciate being so nice wishing DH/I good luck.

*Inkmahm* ~ Welcome back from your cruise! What ports did you visit in AK and how was the weather? I would love to visit AK during the summer and take a train tour before/after the cruise. Thanks so much for the congrats on the new wheels. The color is "crystal red" and I love red sports cars. I've had a few cars close to this color but did have one color in bright red. WOW did that baby stand out! 

*Dynaguy* ~ Hope you had a great birthday!

*Corinne* ~ Have a safe trip to/from VT.

*Disney loving Iowan* ~ I'm so happy to read that your DH's family will help you out! That's fantastic news!

Take care groupies and please be careful! Will be keeping you in my thoughts/prayers.


----------



## twokats

I Book He Pays said:


> Hi Groupies:
> 
> For all of those that will be in the path of Irene... please stay safe!
> 
> We're set for Irene. Everything is put away, front door light is tide up, plenty of food/water and thank goodness we have a generator. Seven to twelve inches of rain expected, wind gusts up to 50mph today, 80mph tomorrow, etc. I'm pretty spooked since we have many large trees close to our house. DH/I plan on sleeping downstairs tonight in the family room just in case a tree lands on our house. It's going to be a long night and I doubt either of us will sleep.
> 
> To make this more interesting.. friends of ours just left for SC yesterday (vacation) and I'm watching their house/cats. Of all times to go away. Besides worrying about our stuff and my mother.... I know have their house/cats to worry about.
> 
> *Muushka* ~ I'm grateful that the couple heard my mother screaming for help. If it wasn't for them she wouldn't be here right now. Mom had an angel watching over here.
> 
> *Happydinks* ~ Thank you very much. Speedy is a beauty and I love this car. I'm still in shock! Driving around in it is so much fun. I'm beaming and on cloud 9.  I'm not used to driving a car that has so much power and technology so I'm a tab bit nervous. One of my neighbor's sons (he's around 11) totally flipped over the car. His father pulled up by our driveway yesterday and he yelled out the window "Trish I love your Vette!". It was a riot. I asked him if he wanted to see it and he bolted toward the car. I let him sit in it, then let him start it up, look at the engine and gave him a ride around the block. He was like a mini me! He's willing to help me wash the car, cut the lawn, work in the landscaping or do just about anything for me to give him a ride once in a while. He's in the "car" stage and is in awe. Now his dad wants one! The reactions are amusing, I'm enjoying it and appreciate being so nice wishing DH/I good luck.



Hope everyone in Irene's path stays safe.  Wish y'all could send quite a few inches of that rain this way.  We are in really desperate drought conditions with no end in site.  Still in triple digit temps, burn bans etc.

The car is a beauty and just my color.  My Monte Carlo is red and I love it.

Prayers are with everyone.  Have a good weekend.


----------



## wildernessDad

We survived Irene... so far. We are located about 10 minutes south of BWI.  We didn't lose power and our sump pump kept our basement dry.  We still have a band of rain in the Maryland area, but the wind has died down to gusts.  Our trees are still standing.  The hummingbird is still going to his feeder.  The gold finches are also hitting their feeders.


----------



## horselover

We're in the midst of it now.  Pouring rain & very windy.  We've already lost power once for an hour & 1/2.   Just flickered on & off again a few minutes ago.  Praying it stays on.  Be safe all!


----------



## jerseygal

You like the rest of the east coast are experiencing the worst storm since 1962 I just heard!

As of this 6:00 Am this morning, 455,000 people in New Jersey have lost power..360,000 people in Ct the same....

I have wonderful pics of VWL to "keep me going"!!!!
Spent 3 wonderful pre-cruise days at VWL there 2 weeks ago!

First time at VWL! GORGEOUS..SO TRANQUIL!

Loved the vibrancy of the WL main pool, the proximity of Roaring Forks!

Good Luck!


----------



## I Book He Pays

We made it through Irene and it's been a very long night. Several tornado watches/warnings but luckily none touched down. One of our neighbors trees snapped in half, crashed through their fence and landed in our yard. Luckily it didn't hit our crab apple tree. Many branches down but we were blessed with no damage to the house or loss of trees. We lost power at 11pm and it's still hasn't come on. Thank goodness we have a generator. Received at least seven inches of rain. I finally fell asleep at 4am and woke up at 7:15am. I'm exhausted but too wound up due to the hurricane.

*twokats* ~ Thank you for the compliment on my new wheels. I love red cars as well as black but it depends on the car. I bet your Monte Carlo is awesome in the red!

Stay safe everyone and please be careful!


----------



## Muushka

jerseygal said:


> You like the rest of the east coast are experiencing the worst storm since 1962 I just heard!
> 
> As of this 6:00 Am this morning, 455,000 people in New Jersey have lost power..360,000 people in Ct the same....
> 
> I have wonderful pics of VWL to "keep me going"!!!!
> Spent 3 wonderful pre-cruise days at VWL there 2 weeks ago!
> 
> First time at VWL! GORGEOUS..SO TRANQUIL!
> 
> Loved the vibrancy of the WL main pool, the proximity of Roaring Forks!
> 
> Good Luck!



Even through a hurricane this Groupie still cheers for VWL!!

I Book, so glad the tree didn't hit your house.  I hope your neighbor removes it for you, otherwise, it's yours, sadly.

I'm glad everyone is safe so far.  We didn't even lose power!  For some reason, we rarely do, thankfully.
My friend who lives about 5 miles from me lost it Sat AM and it is still out.
My sister in RI had to evacuate her house.  Scary stuff!


----------



## DisTito69

Another VWL lover here  I would have to say its the most relaxing place in all of WDW. I just love the woods theme and going for walks down the nature trails and seeing all the wildlife. I doesn't get any better I think 
And as soon as I here the lovely music and smell all the beautiful smells I feel like I am in another World.

Tito


----------



## jimmytammy

DisTito69 said:


> Another VWL lover here  I would have to say its the most relaxing place in all of WDW. I just love the woods theme and going for walks down the nature trails and seeing all the wildlife. I doesn't get any better I think
> And as soon as I here the lovely music and smell all the beautiful smells I feel like I am in another World.
> 
> Tito



Welcome to our merry band of groupies!!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Everyone:

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing.

Update on the tree that fell... after reinspection... it's our tree. Our lawn guy will be here first thing in the morning to remove the tree. Afterwards DH/I will inform our neighbors. Heard another tree crack before but not sure where it came from. Wind gusts up to 60mph and I can't wait until things finally calm down. Our backyard is a mess with leaves/branches/twigs. Thank goodness it's nothing serious.

Our power is still out and the generator has been going for almost twenty hours now. DH/I had to go over our friends house to check on it/cats and we saw a tree down in the street along with the utility pole/power lines. Now we know what caused our outage.

*Muushka* ~ We win.. the tree is ours!  How's your sister doing in RI? I hope she is OK.   

*Tito* ~ Welcome to the thread and great to have you with us! How can anyone not love VWL? I wish I was there right now.

Stay safe everyone and hope all of you/your family/fiends are OK.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Glad to hear that everyone is okay!  We were really lucky.  Still have power and no damage.  Hope the power comes back on soon for all who lost it.

Welcome Tito!!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Evening Groupies! 
I hope all my cyber friends are safe and warm in their homes this evening. Prayers for those suffering in the wake of 'Irene'. Thinking of you *horselover* and hoping all is well.

Love  your new car *Trish*!  What a fabulous present! 
Sorry about your tree!  It didn't hit the car, did it?  That would be really awful.....

 *Tito!* Nice to have you here among us! 

My computer crashed this past week.  A thunderstorm took it out.  DDad has my laptop set up for me - I hate my laptop - but it's better than nothing and allows me to keep 'connected'.

*Happy Belated Birthday Dynaguy!* 
Sorry I missed this. Sounds like your Alaskan cruise was wonderful.  What a great way to spend your birthday.

41 days until DDaughter and I are at the Lodge!


----------



## Dizny Dad

So this most recent computer crash has DiznyDi in a real mode against PCs in general; "Apple is the way to go" she declares.  I think a good PC with static hard drive would be just fine; after all, you only need connection to this thread to make life complete, right?

Not looking to start a war here, just maybe a few comments on what everyone has found using a PC compared to a MAC.  I have no experience servicing or supporting a MAC.  My life has been in the PC world, and I still think DOS is a great way to control the thing! 

Do things on the DisB go better with MACs?


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> So this most recent computer crash has DiznyDi in a real mode against PCs in general; "Apple is the way to go" she declares.  I think a good PC with static hard drive would be just fine; after all, you only need connection to this thread to make life complete, right?
> 
> Not looking to start a war here, just maybe a few comments on what everyone has found using a PC compared to a MAC.  I have no experience servicing or supporting a MAC.  My life has been in the PC world, and I still think DOS is a great way to control the thing!
> 
> Do things on the DisB go better with MACs?



I was a naysayer when it comes to Apple, but after buying that 1st MacBook, I was hooked.  I have a buddy who started an IT business and he was coming over often to help us with our PCs.  He told us he wouldnt be visiting near as much if we owned an Apple.  He was right.  And I was skeptical about learning a new system, still learning, but it is so much more user friendly than PCs.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Not looking to start a war here, just maybe a few comments on what everyone has found using a PC compared to a MAC.



Since I worked for a large corporation for years, I always was in the PC world.  So I bought PC's for home use too.  

My DD22 insisted that MAC is the only way to go, and bought a MAC laptop last year.  She says that it is a great computer and is the typical "MAC snob".  

MAC users seem to be passionate about using the Apple products.  I can't say the same about PC users.  

However, I have a suspicion that MAC problems are out there but the MAC snobs don't want to admit it or make it public.  Just an unfounded opinion based on my daughter's attempts to hide her MAC notebook problems.  

*DDad.*..what you might try is a different internet browser.  We've found Internet Explorer (latest version) to have some issues when doing the web thing.  We switched to Mozilla Firefox and it seems to have improved our internet browsing on our PC.  Just a thought.

To everyone of the Groupies on the East coast, our prayers are with you for the safety of you and your families.  Please check in when you can to let us know that you are all right.  God bless you.


----------



## Brian Noble

> maybe a few comments on what everyone has found using a PC compared to a MAC. I have no experience servicing or supporting a MAC. My life has been in the PC world, and I still think DOS is a great way to control the thing!


My first ever computer was an Apple IIe, way back in the early/mid 80s.  I owned an early Mac in college, and in graduate school switched to intel boxes running Mach, BSD, and Linux in some combination or another.  Once I got a "real job" I got tired of hacking Linux and switched to Windows, and used that for more than a decade, with a fairly significant home office installation, including 1TB of network storage for backups/server space.  About 2.5 years ago, I bought a MacBook Pro, and within the next year replaced my *entire* home computing infrastructure---desktops, laptops, network hardware, and network storage---replacing all the windows stuff with Apple.  I've since expanded that infrastructure to include a couple iPod touches, a couple iPhones, three iPads, and an AppleTV.  Things "just work" a lot more often with the Apple hardware than it does with the Wintel stuff.  It's easier to administer.  It crashes less often (but still does crash infrequently).  Easily my favorite feature is Time Capsule; we get automatic hourly backups to our network storage, and recovery of a fully crashed machine is doable.

This all costs a lot more than it would for Wintel boxes.  My experience has been that the acquisition cost has been repaid in ease of use and administration.  We do still have two Wintel laptops---I bought two cheap but well-equipped HP laptops for the kids, on the theory that if they ruin one of them, I will be a lot less unhappy than if they ruined a MacBook that cost 2-3x.  But, they are more of a pain to keep current and backed up.

That said, if you're mostly reading DIS, it probably doesn't matter what you own.


----------



## wildernessDad

Da, da da da da da!  90 days until I step into the Lodge!  Woo Hooooooo!


----------



## wildernessDad

I'm definitely a Mac user!  Love that Mac!


----------



## twokats

Dizny Dad said:


> So this most recent computer crash has DiznyDi in a real mode against PCs in general; "Apple is the way to go" she declares.  I think a good PC with static hard drive would be just fine; after all, you only need connection to this thread to make life complete, right?
> 
> Not looking to start a war here, just maybe a few comments on what everyone has found using a PC compared to a MAC.  I have no experience servicing or supporting a MAC.  My life has been in the PC world, and I still think DOS is a great way to control the thing!
> 
> Do things on the DisB go better with MACs?



I am totally PC all the way.  My brother was an early MAC/Apple user but has since switched to PC's and no longer uses MAC.  Don't know his reason, but since he is a computer geek at the company he works at there must have been a reason.

I find that as long as I do my updates, research and keep diligent against malware, I have very good luck with my pc's of which 6 are laptops. (before I get questioned about why so many, all 4 of us have one and I have a mini and my Mom's)

I felt like I went to the dark side when I got my I-Phone.  The main thing that bothers me about it is that little apple logo on the back!!!!


----------



## DisTito69

Thank you everyone for making me feel so welcome! 

Tito


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> However, I have a suspicion that MAC problems are out there but the MAC snobs don't want to admit it or make it public.  Just an unfounded opinion based on my daughter's attempts to hide her MAC notebook problems.



LOL - I think you found them out Granny!  Every now and then I get little snippets from my Mac loving family members who are having a "little problem".     And it's more often than I have problems with any of my PC's (very rare) and I haven't even had any anti-virus ware enabled in 2+ years. 

My experience with Mac's were at work and I never worked on one that didn't have a problem at some point.  The Mac problems were always of a more catastrophic nature than the PC problems.  Eventually we learned to reload the operating system fairly efficiently.    I also think it must be personal taste in the ease of use b/c I always found the PC's to make more sense to me.  Few have said I ever follow the "cool" crowd though......    Being a Groupie is an exception of course!!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

I'm hijacking this thread!  I need a WDW fix now!  Right the heck now!  Who's with me????


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

wildernessDad said:


> I'm hijacking this thread!  I need a WDW fix now!  Right the heck now!  Who's with me????



I'm with you!


----------



## Dynaguy

Happydinks said:


> I would be very interested in hearing about your cruise since we did ours earlier this summer on Princess.  We had a "leisurely" southbound cruise from Anchorage to Vancouver BC and loved it (also did 6 days on land in Alaska in  addition to the cruise).  I mentioned to DH that I'd like to go back on the Wonder and his response was that he didn't think we'd like it - too quick a trip and time in ports were to short.  Your take on that?


 I always wish I had more time in ports, I guess that's part of why we keep going back, doesn't matter which cruiseline.

For me, a lot of Alaska's allure  is the diversity of the geography and wildlife. As you probably learned, if you want to see that you need to get off the ship and onto a tour, even if it's only a smaller ship so that you can get a picture that isn't like looking from a 10-story building. Sea Otters look a lot bigger at sea level. The other thing you have to do is be vigilant. If you do those two things, you probably see wildlife, if not you will probably be disapointed. That's been my experience on 3 trips and talking to anybody else who's been there.

Disney asked the operators to create bigger and better excursions, such as the steam train running in Skagway ( it's normally a saturday only thing, I think). The Disney bear tours we were on  were great. The bad thing about Disney tours is too many children under ten, who aren't good about following instructions, or keeping quiet , when the bears are close enough for a great photo, or otherwise disturbing the wildlife. I prefer to have other watchful adults filling those excursion seats.

The really great thing about cruising is that you arrive relaxed and refreshed in each port without packing and unpacking every night. Maybe that's what you'd like to concentrate on in future trips.

I prefer Princess because of their hotels and excursions in the interior, but as you know, once you get away from the salmon, the animals are few and far between. 

_There is nothing like cruising through a fjord with a window table at Palos. Nothing._




I Book He Pays said:


> Hi Groupies:*Inkmahm* ~ Welcome back from your cruise! What ports did you visit in AK and how was the weather? I would love to visit AK during the summer and take a train tour before/after the cruise.



 We had a beautiful day viewing glaciers in the Tracy Arm fjord. The other days tended to be a cold light rain. Not so bad if you dress in layers, have a hooded raincoat, and waterproof 2 pairs of jeans each before you back. I saw some umbrellas inverting on a day we had some wind. Next trip we'll pack a small squeegee so that we can wipe the condensation off of our windows on the trains/busses/ jet boats. ( A lot of people with damp clothes and cool outside temps make for foggy windows  ). I believe it was Vancouver-> Tracy Arm -> Skagway-> Juneau-> Ketchikan-> Vancouver. Be it Alaska panhandle, Eastern Carribean, or Western Carribean, you don't have too much trouble finding Diamonds International, Tanzanite International, Del Sol or Cariloha. Of course the people in those cruise ports like to go places to shop that have a McDonalds and WalMart.

Alaska seems to be one of those places that you love it... or you'd rather have gone somewhere else. Depends on the person.

*Dynaguy* ~ Hope you had a great birthday!

 I did. Thank you!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hey, *Tito* - Welcome Home!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

wildernessDad said:


> I'm hijacking this thread!  I need a WDW fix now!  Right the heck now!  Who's with me????



Me!!!!!!


----------



## Corinne

wildernessDad said:


> I'm hijacking this thread!  I need a WDW fix now!  Right the heck now!  Who's with me????



WD you crack me up!!!!!! And, I am with you!!!

OK,Groupies, this is  but I do not want to post this for everyone in the Mousellaneous folder  I am curious what do you think of the new DVC logo?


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> OK,Groupies, this is  but I do not want to post this for everyone in the Mousellaneous folder  I am curious what do you think of the new DVC logo?



I'll be in the minority and say that I like it better than the old one.  I totally get the folks who hate it, but for me it is a cleaner and classier logo.  And the mountains & water never really made sense to me as far as DVC.

WD...count me in!


----------



## Muushka

Welcome to the Groupies Tito!  Grab yourself a Moosie and a rocking chair!



wildernessDad said:


> I'm hijacking this thread!  I need a WDW fix now!  Right the heck now!  Who's with me????



WD, you crack me up too!  I'm with you man!



Corinne said:


> WD you crack me up!!!!!! And, I am with you!!!
> 
> OK,Groupies, this is  but I do not want to post this for everyone in the Mousellaneous folder  I am curious what do you think of the new DVC logo?



I need to see the logo before I give my (unscientific) opinion!  I guess I could do a search......


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> OK,Groupies, this is  but I do not want to post this for everyone in the Mousellaneous folder  I am curious what do you think of the new DVC logo?



Do you mean the new Mickey head that looks like the Earth inside?  If so, I hate it!  Does that make my position clear enough?


----------



## Inkmahm

horselover said:


> Do you mean the new Mickey head that looks like the Earth inside?  If so, I hate it!  Does that make my position clear enough?



With that description, I did a google image search and found it.  I can't say I like it but I don't hate it, either.  Seems kind of "blah" to me.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Do you mean the new Mickey head that looks like the Earth inside?  If so, I hate it!  Does that make my position clear enough?



 

Perfectly!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Corinne said:


> OK,Groupies, this is  but I do not want to post this for everyone in the Mousellaneous folder  I am curious what do you think of the new DVC logo?



I don't like it.  It doesn't denote vacation to me.


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> I'm hijacking this thread!  I need a WDW fix now!  Right the heck now!  Who's with me????



Me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
47 days and counting!!  We added a PO(Dixie Landings, thats for you Muushka)one night stay to the start of our trip.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

How's everyone doing? Hope all of you are safe and recovering from Hurricane Irene. 

Our generator stopped working Sunday night around 10pm. DH/I just got into bed and the power went out. We raced out to the generator to see what was wrong with it. Ended up turning off the main switch, called the mtce. company and scheduled an appointment for yesterday. Battery was replaced and we found out that when it was installed... the electricians made an error which is why it stopped working. Long story... Luckily we didn't loose any of our food.

Yesterday our lawn guy came over and removed the tree that fell. He's not able to remove the other tree that tilted so I have to contact a few tree companies and provide us with an estimate. DH/I spent hours cleaning up our yard/deck/patio and bringing the furniture back out from the shed.

Our area is still without power and it's going on 58 hours. I pity all those that had to throw out their food.

*DiznyDi* ~ Thank you very much for the congrats on my new car. Speedy was safe in the garage during the hurricane and will be garaged kept. Sorry that your PC went poof during a T-storm but luckily you have the laptop to stay connected.

*Dynaguy* ~ Did you take the train tour in Skagway? DH/I took that three years ago and loved it. The scenery was breathtaking and I felt like I was in another world. I agree with what posted about taking tours on the smaller boats. It's a new perspective seeing everything at a "normal" level and being much closer to wildlife. One thing that shocked me in AK was the stores you mentioned (Diamonds International, Tanzanite International, etc.). I expect to see them in the Caribbean but not in AK. Very out of place.  DH/I loved AK and it was one of the best cruises we've taken. The cruise was very port intensive but to see so many new places was worth it. We would like to go back in the future and see more of AK. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I Book - Glad you got your generator working again.  Hope the power is back on soon.  Sure feel bad for everyone who has been affected by this.  

DD was supposed to start college yesterday but it was cancelled due to a power outage on campus.  So now today is the big day.


----------



## Granny

Thought it might be time for a visit from our favorite "hidden Mickey".


----------



## TammyNC

wildernessDad said:


> I'm hijacking this thread!  I need a WDW fix now!  Right the heck now!  Who's with me????



I'll join everyone too.

Tito-Welcome to the group.

Granny-Thanks for the picture today.


----------



## DisTito69

Granny,

Your picture made my day, thanks! 

Tito






[/IMG]


----------



## Dynaguy

I Book He Pays said:


> Hi Groupies:
> *Dynaguy* ~ Did you take the train tour in Skagway? DH/I took that three years ago and loved it. The scenery was breathtaking and I felt like I was in another world. I agree with what posted about taking tours on the smaller boats. It's a new perspective seeing everything at a "normal" level and being much closer to wildlife. One thing that shocked me in AK was the stores you mentioned (Diamonds International, Tanzanite International, etc.). I expect to see them in the Caribbean but not in AK. Very out of place.  DH/I loved AK and it was one of the best cruises we've taken. The cruise was very port intensive but to see so many new places was worth it. We would like to go back in the future and see more of AK.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



The Skagway stop is my favorite part of Alaska for touring. For shopping I like Ketchikan.

On our first trip to Alaska we took the bus up the fjord valley from Skagway into the Yukon for lunch, with stops at a bridge across a fault suspended from one end only on the way up, then Emerald lake and Carcross on the wayback. Boarded the train in Fraser and went downhill to Skagway. Saw blackbear from the bus and Rocky Mt. Goats from the train.

On the 2nd trip to Alaska more track was in operation. We took the train up to Lake Bennet Station for lunch. I think the train took us as far as Carcross, then a tour operator took us to the sand dunes and Emerald Lake on the way back in a van. 

This 3rd trip being Disney, in the morning we went to the dog mushing camp at Dyea. A lot of fun for dog lovers of all  ages. 

In the afternoon we took a boat over to Haines, then boarded a bus, they fed us a big lunch, then took us on a wildlife tour with a driver, guide, and optical equipment such as tripods and binoculars and spotting scopes. We saw adult and baby eagles, at least six different seals, and 7 different brownbears.


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Thought it might be time for a visit from our favorite "hidden Mickey".



That photo always makes me smile!!!


----------



## Inkmahm

DisTito69 said:


> Granny,
> 
> Your picture made my day, thanks!
> 
> Tito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Okay, I have to ask.  How old is that photo of you?


----------



## Muushka

OK Tito.  Did you just add those ears???? 

*Today is DODIE'S Birthday!!

Happy Birthday DODIE!!!​*


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happy Birthday Dodie!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Dodie* - Blessing this day


----------



## Happydinks

Dynaguy said:


> The Skagway stop is my favorite part of Alaska for touring. For shopping I like Ketchikan.



I am so sorry that we missed that train trip!  We were supposed to helicopter up onto the glacier and then go by dogsled to the puppy camp when we were in skagway.  Our tour got cancelled 15 min before we were to leave - and it was too late to book another excursion.  We were completely over the diamond/northern lights/and Alaska's version of Myrtle Beach "Wings" after about 15 minutes in Skagway.

Hi Groupies-

We made it through Irene unscathed - thank goodness.  My brother's house had a tree come across the front of it, took out his railing and some of the brick steps - but that was it.  He's in Alaska, knows nothing about it, since I didn't tell him when he called to check (what was he going to do about it 4000 miles away).  I have already gotten the tree removed, called and filed a claim with his insurance, met with the adjuster today, and DH and I will clean up his yard tomorrow.  If it weren't for the missing front railings - he'd never know what happened when he gets back Friday night! And, power came on last night!

So very glad to hear that everyone in Irene's path came through it okay.  Except for the pain of tree removal and clean up - no one was hurt (that I've read) - so that is something for which we can all be very thankful.

Just touching base to make sure everyone is still well.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DODIE! 

Be safe everyone - Katia may be heading our way next week!

Leslie


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Dodie!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*  Happy Birthday Dodie!!  *


----------



## DiznyDi

Dodie!
Hope you've had a great day!


----------



## blossomz

Hi again Groupies!  I have been knee deep in back-to-school!  Decided it was time to check in with my pals and catch up!

Welcome Tito and a great big Happy Birthday Dodie!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:
How's everyone doing? Anyone have plans for the weekend?

We finally got power back today.   Generator or not... it's nice to have things back to normal. Power was lost at 11pm on Saturday and back on today at 12:45pm.  

*Disney loving Iowan* ~ I'm relieved that our generator was repaired in time so we didn't lose our food nor my mother's that I keep here. I felt horrible for those that had to toss their food and worry about their families. No matter what... it's not an easy situation to deal with.  Best of luck to your DD this year in college. Must be difficult not having her at home. 

*Granny* ~ The hidden Mickey is so cute!  Where is that located at the lodge? 

*Tito* ~ The photo is a hoot!

*Dynaguy* ~ Skagway is a great town, fantastic people and very rustic. It reminded me of the show "Northern Exposure". When DH/I was walking around I was waiting for the "moose" to make an appearance! LOL  Ketchikan has great shopping and much better than Juneau. The tours you've taken sounds fascinating. We almost took the tour in Skagway that included Emerald Lake but passed. DH has back issues and the tour was very long and not sure if he could have handled it. Next time.. it's a definite along with the dog mush camp. If I get the courage up... I would love to take a plane and walk around on a glacier. Have you stopped in Sitka during your other cruises?

*Dodie* ~ Happy Birthday!



*Happydinks* ~ I'm glad that you made it through Irene with no major issues. Your brother is so lucky to have you and handle everything while he's in AK. The amount of stress you saved him upon his return is priceless. I'm hoping that Katia does not hit the US. Last thing we need is another hurricane.

Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## Dynaguy

DiznyDi said:


> Dodie!
> Hope you've had a great day!


What DiznyDi said.


----------



## Dynaguy

Happydinks said:


> I am so sorry that we missed that train trip!  We were supposed to helicopter up onto the glacier and then go by dogsled to the puppy camp when we were in skagway.  Our tour got cancelled 15 min before we were to leave - and it was too late to book another excursion.  We were completely over the diamond/northern lights/and Alaska's version of Myrtle Beach "Wings" after about 15 minutes in Skagway.
> 
> Leslie


 We had that excursion booked out of Juneau on our second trip to Alaska. We had my parents along. It was cancelled due to weather.
Excursion Cancellation due to weather is a major risk on Alaska cruises. It's happened to us other times, too, but we always get a prompt refund. I'm glad they keep us safe. Even  Alaska Senator Ted Stevens died in a bad weather plane crash.

But those helicopter and floatplane excursions are worth the risk of cancellation. They offer such terrific perspectives and access to wild areas. They are some of the greatest experiences of my life. In seperate excursions  I've walked on the Mendenhall glacier, circled the Mt. McKinnley summit, followed a river into a fijord right up to the face of the Ruth glacier, seen blackbear at Traitor's Cove & toured the Misty Fjord, seen blackbear at Neet's Bay.



I Book He Pays said:


> Hi Groupies:
> 
> *Dynaguy* ~ Skagway is a great town, fantastic people and very rustic. It reminded me of the show "Northern Exposure". When DH/I was walking around I was waiting for the "moose" to make an appearance! LOL  Ketchikan has great shopping and much better than Juneau. The tours you've taken sounds fascinating. We almost took the tour in Skagway that included Emerald Lake but passed. DH has back issues and the tour was very long and not sure if he could have handled it. Next time.. it's a definite along with the dog mush camp. If I get the courage up... I would love to take a plane and walk around on a glacier. Have you stopped in Sitka during your other cruises?



You're right, the track is steep,  those train car benches are low and not the best for a bad back.
Try a Google image search on White Pass railway and see if you think it's worth it.

I've never been to Sitka, although it's not a high priority for me, we may get there next time.


----------



## jimmytammy

We may have done this before, cant remember

So, name your *favorites* at WDW, and if you wish to add, reasons why
Most of all, just for fun!

1. Sitdown restaurant in parks
2. Sitdown restaurant in resorts
3. Quick service in parks
4. Quick service meal at resorts
5. Snack spot
6. Snack
7. Park
8. Ride at each park
9. Show at each park
10.Resort other than VWL
11. Special Event(thanks for this add-on horselover)


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> We may have done this before, cant remember
> 
> So, name your *favorites* at WDW, and if you wish to add, reasons why
> Most of all, just for fun!
> 
> 1. Sitdown restaurant in parks - *Le Cellier*
> 2. Sitdown restaurant in resorts - *Kona Cafe*
> 3. Quick service in parks - *Sunshine Seasons*
> 4. Quick service meal at resorts - *Used to be Yogurt Parfaits @ WL!  *
> 5. Snack spot - *Anywhere around WS*
> 6. Snack - *Dole Whip Float*
> 7. Park - *MK*
> 8. Ride at each park *BTMRR, Soarin, TSMM, Safari*
> 9. Show at each park - *Festival of Lion King, Beauty & Beast, ??? *
> 10.Resort other than VWL - *BCV*




11.  Favorite special event - *F&W*

Only 34 more days until I can experience all these things in person!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happydinks said:


> Hi Groupies-
> 
> We made it through Irene unscathed - thank goodness.  My brother's house had a tree come across the front of it, took out his railing and some of the brick steps - but that was it.  He's in Alaska, knows nothing about it, since I didn't tell him when he called to check (what was he going to do about it 4000 miles away).  I have already gotten the tree removed, called and filed a claim with his insurance, met with the adjuster today, and DH and I will clean up his yard tomorrow.  If it weren't for the missing front railings - he'd never know what happened when he gets back Friday night! And, power came on last night!
> 
> Leslie


What a great sister you are!  I'm sure your brother will be so thankful for everything you have done for him!



I Book He Pays said:


> *Disney loving Iowan* ~ I'm relieved that our generator was repaired in time so we didn't lose our food nor my mother's that I keep here. I felt horrible for those that had to toss their food and worry about their families. No matter what... it's not an easy situation to deal with.  Best of luck to your DD this year in college. Must be difficult not having her at home.


Actually I am very lucky that she is able to commute to college!  Only problem is that she procrastinated getting her license so I have to drive her to and fro.  The good thing is though that it gives us some good one on one time.


----------



## bobbiwoz

1. Sitdown restaurant in parks - Le Cellier
2. Sitdown restaurant in resorts - Cape May Clambake
3. Quick service in parks - Flame Tree Barbecue
4. Quick service meal at resorts - The made to order salad at Roaring Fork
5. Snack spot - There's a spot at AKV by the landing for the boat ride there that "used to be."  You can see the Tree of Life and the water.
6. Snack - Mickey Bar
7. Park -Epcot, especially at F&G and Christmastime!
8. Ride at each park - Splash Mountain, Toy Story Midway Mania, Safari, Soarin.
9. Show at each park - The Jungle Cruise narators, France's movie, Festival of the Lion King, The Voyage of the Little Mermaid.
10.Resort other than VWL - I suppose AKV, but, BWV, BCV would be tied with AKV.


----------



## Granny

I Book He Pays said:


> *Granny* ~ The hidden Mickey is so cute!  Where is that located at the lodge?



That little fellow is in our little own VWL lobby!  To find him, walk to the fireplace there and with your back to it look up and to your left.  He's on one of the carved posts (you can see the snake behind him in my picture).


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...great idea!  Our favorites....

1. Sitdown restaurant in parks...*50's Prime Time (always fun) and Liberty Tree Tavern*
2. Sitdown restaurant in resorts...*Yachtsmen Steak House*
3. Quick service in parks...*Casey's Corner*
4. Quick service meal at resorts...*Roaring Fork fresh salads or sandwiches*
5. Snack spot...*Aloha Isle (Dole Whips!)*
6. Snack...*Dole Whips!*
7. Park...*Disney Studios*
8. Ride at each park...*Tower of Terror, Haunted Mansion, Dinosaur, Spaceship Earth*
9. Show at each park...*Fantasmic, Philharmagic, American Adventure, Lion King Show *
10.Resort other than VWL...*Boardwalk Villas*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

How Nice!  Makes me feel like I'm planning a stay.  And because there are so many to choose from I added many 2nd favorites that fill in fine.  lol

1. Sitdown restaurant in parks  *50's PrimeTime*  (Coral Reef)
2. Sitdown restaurant in resorts *Hadn't realized it before but it's probably Trail's End!   *  (Cali Grill)
3. Quick service in parks  *Sunshine Season's* (Columbia Harbour House)
4. Quick service meal at resorts *Mara*
5. Snack spot *Kringla Bakery just before Illuminations* (Popcorn stand by Space Mt.  )
6. Snack *Popcorn*  (For DH it's the Turkey Legs!)
7. Park *MK*
8. Ride at each park *Big Thunder, Test Track, Toy Story, Everest*
9. Show at each park *Wishes, Illuminations, FOTLK, Beauty and the Beast*
10.Resort other than VWL -  *GCV* (At WDW it's AKV and yes, there's a theme to these favorites!  )


----------



## Corinne

First, may I interrupt for a moment to do my SINGLE DIGITS dance????!!! Now, on to your great poll, *Jimmy*!!

1. Sitdown restaurant in parks *Mama Melrose's*
2. Sitdown restaurant in resorts *Yachtsman*
3. Quick service in parks *Columbia Harbour House*
4. Quick service meal at resorts *Beaches & Cream*
5. Snack spot *Used to be Enchanted Grove*
6. Snack *Used to be Strawberry Swirl from above *
7. Park *Magic Kingdom*
8. Ride at each park *Peter Pan, Soarin, Safari,Toy Story Midway Mania*
9. Show at each park *Philharmagic,Candelight Processional, Fantasmic, Nemo*
10.Resort other than VWL *BCV*
11. Special Event *Flower & Garden*


----------



## DiznyDi

jimmytammy said:


> We may have done this before, cant remember
> 
> So, name your *favorites* at WDW, and if you wish to add, reasons why
> Most of all, just for fun!
> 
> 1. Sitdown restaurant in parks  *Biergarten*
> 2. Sitdown restaurant in resorts   *Artists Point*
> 3. Quick service in parks   *Casey's*
> 4. Quick service meal at resorts   *Flatbread/Salad at Artist Pallette.  It used to be the Made-to-order Yogurt Parfait at Roaring Fork.*
> 5. Snack spot  *Writer's Stop*
> 6. Snack   *Dole Whip*
> 7. Park   *Magic Kingdom/Animal Kingdom*
> 8. Ride at each park   *Soarin', Toy Story Mania, Steam Train, Safari*
> 9. Show at each park  *Mickey's Philharmagic, Lion King/Nemo, Fantasmic, Illuminations*
> 10.Resort other than VWL *SSR/AKV*
> 11. Special Event(thanks for this add-on horselover)  *Flower and Garden Festival*



DDad and I had fun doing this, this evening!  Thanks, JT


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> We may have done this before, cant remember
> 
> So, name your *favorites* at WDW, and if you wish to add, reasons why
> Most of all, just for fun!
> 
> 1. Sitdown restaurant in parks - 50"s Prime Time or Sci Fi
> 2. Sitdown restaurant in resorts - Whispering Canyon
> 3. Quick service in parks - Sunshine Seasons
> 4. Quick service meal at resorts - Beaches and Cream
> 5. Snack spot - DD's is the crepes in France
> 6. Snack - Mickey ears, used to be the chocolate in Germany.
> 7. Park - Epcot
> 8. Ride at each park - MK-Haunted Mansion, Epcot-Test Track, HS-TOT, AK-Expedition Everest
> 9. Show at each park - HS - Beauty and the Beast, AK - FOTLK, MK - MSEP or Wishes, Epcot - Illuminations
> 10.Resort other than VWL - BWV!
> 11. Special Event(thanks for this add-on horselover)Candlelight Processional


 - 

Thanks Jimmy, this was fun!


----------



## blossomz

jimmytammy said:


> We may have done this before, cant remember
> 
> So, name your *favorites* at WDW, and if you wish to add, reasons why
> Most of all, just for fun!
> 
> 1. Sitdown restaurant in parks.    Via Napoli
> 2. Sitdown restaurant in resorts.  Jiko
> 3. Quick service in parks.            Pecos Bill
> 4. Quick service meal at resorts.  Mara
> 5. Snack spot.                          Bakery in MK
> 6. Snack.                                 Dole whip
> 7. Park.                                    MK followed by AK
> 8. Ride at each park.                 Peter Pan, Test Track, Toy story, Safari
> 9. Show at each park.               Wishes, Illuminations, Fantasmic, flights of
> Wonder
> 10.Resort other than VWL: animal kingdom lodge
> 11. Special Event(thanks for this add-on horselover)


 MickeyS not so scary


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi - I knew we'd have the same answer to question #4!           I really miss those parfaits.


----------



## jimmytammy

I avoided adding my own on original post to avoid clutter. I am glad everyone is enjoying taking part in this deal, as Im enjoying reading them all.  Helps us have fun and learn a bit more about each other.  And like others, cant settle for one on some


jimmytammy said:


> We may have done this before, cant remember
> 
> So, name your *favorites* at WDW, and if you wish to add, reasons why
> Most of all, just for fun!
> 
> 1. Sitdown restaurant in parks  50s PTC, for food and fun, and yummy PB&J shake
> 2. Sitdown restaurant in resorts Ohana for dinner, it just speaks Disney in volumes for me
> 3. Quick service in parks  Pecos Bills, it was our 1st CS where we felt we really wanted to go back, 2nd  Flame Tree, being from NC, known for its BBQ, this place gives ours a run for its money
> 4. Quick service meal at resorts  Roaring Forks, for obvious reasons
> 5. Snack spot The Lunching Pad at TL
> 6. Snack  Popcorn and coke from above, love people watching there, 2nd just about any other snacks I have ever had at WDW
> 7. Park  MK, for me, Walt, though he never stepped foot in its gates, FL, TL, AL all bring back fond memories of those sunday nights with my folks watching Wonderful World of Color, being Davy Crockett or Peter Pan as a kid
> 8. Ride at each park Splash Mt, Soarin, tossup Tower of Terror...Rock N RollerCoaster, tossup Kiliminjaro Safaris...Expedition Everest
> 9. Show at each park  Philharmagic, tossup American Adventure...Illuminations, Indiana Jones, Lion King
> 10.Resort other than VWL tossup OKW...BWV
> 11. Special Event(thanks for this add-on horselover)


Though its not a declared event, all the things that encompass the Christmas seasonal stuff including Candlelight, Osbourne, Illuminations extended, decorations everywhere, just festive as can be...F&W, especially love the musical acts if they appeal to me

Not sure why #11 answer ended up at the bottom while all other answers were in respective spots.  But Im computer challenged


----------



## Dynaguy

jimmytammy said:


> We may have done this before, cant remember
> 
> So, name your *favorites* at WDW, and if you wish to add, reasons why
> Most of all, just for fun!



1. Sitdown restaurant in parks *Tusker House* It used to be my favorite counter service, then I would have said Coral Reef was my favorite in the parks.
2. Sitdown restaurant in resorts*Jiko*
3. Quick service in parks*Columbia Harbor House*
4. Quick service meal at resorts *No Preference * Fine Dining is one of the big draws for me at Disney.
5. Snack spot*The Dole place*
6. Snack *Frozen Cokes*
7. Park*Animal Kingdom*
8. Ride at each park*Exp Everest / Buzz Lightyear/ Toy Story/ Mission Space*
9. Show at each park *It's Tough to be a Bug / Phillharmagic / Phantasmic/Illuminations*
10.Resort other than VWL*Animal Kingdom Lodge/Kidani*AKL is the younger brother of Wilderness, you can see the family resemblence.
11. Special Event*Mickey's Not So Scarry Halloween Party* It's the best parade.

12. Favorite character dining*It was always Liberty Tree.*


----------



## DiznyDi

horselover said:


> DiznyDi - I knew we'd have the same answer to question #4!           I really miss those parfaits.



I tried one of the pre-made variety in May...yuck! The granola was all soggy and the fruit was weird.  Not to mention they increased the price and the cup was only 3/4 full.


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> So, name your *favorites* at WDW, and if you wish to add, reasons why
> Most of all, just for fun!
> 
> 1. Sitdown restaurant in parks
> 2. Sitdown restaurant in resorts
> 3. Quick service in parks
> 4. Quick service meal at resorts
> 5. Snack spot
> 6. Snack
> 7. Park
> 8. Ride at each park
> 9. Show at each park
> 10.Resort other than VWL
> 11. Special Event(thanks for this add-on horselover)



1.  Magic Kingdom - Crystal Palace, Epcot - LeCellier, DHS - 50's!, Animal Kingdom - Tusker House
2.  Narcoossee's (DW and I), Cape May Cafe (breakfast)
2a) Downtown Disney Restaurant Fave - T-Rex Cafe
3.  MK - Columbia Harbour House, EP - NONE, DHS - NONE, Animal Kingdom - Pizzafari
4.  Roaring Fork!
4a)  DTD Fave - Cooke's of Dublin
5.  Cart at exit of Tower of Terror (great Mango slush)
6.  Mickey Premium Bar
7.  Magic Kingdom
8.  MK - Haunted Mansion, EP - Test Track, DHS - Tower of Terror, AK - Kilimanjaro Safari
9.  MK - NONE, EP - NONE, DHS - NONE, AK - Flights of Wonder
10.  AKV
11.  NONE


----------



## franandaj

I Book He Pays said:


> Hi Groupies:
> How's everyone doing? Anyone have plans for the weekend?



We're going to Disneyland on Monday!  



jimmytammy said:


> We may have done this before, cant remember
> 
> So, name your *favorites* at WDW, and if you wish to add, reasons why
> Most of all, just for fun!
> 
> 1. Sitdown restaurant in parks  -  *Teppan Edo*
> 2. Sitdown restaurant in resorts  -  *Ohana*
> 3. Quick service in parks  -  *Flame Tree BBQ*
> 4. Quick service meal at resorts  -  *Mara*
> 5. Snack spot   -  *KaramelKuche*
> 6. Snack - *Chocolate and Caramel Covered Marshmallows from KaramelKuche*
> 7. Park - *Epcot*
> 8. Ride at each park - *Rock 'n Rollercoaster, Mission Space, Expedition Everest, Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh*
> 9. Show at each park *Mickey's Philharmagic, Nemo, American Adventure, Fantasmic*
> 10.Resort other than VWL  -  *VGC*
> 11. Special Event - *F&W*



Great questionnaire!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DiznyDi said:


> I tried one of the pre-made variety in May...yuck! The granola was all soggy and the fruit was weird.  Not to mention they increased the price and the cup was only 3/4 full.



I love a freshly made yogurt parfait and think the premade are pretty disgusting.  

JMO - 

Also reminds me of the change to the Gelatto at BCV from the freshly made to the pre-packaged.    The last time we were there we didn't bother whereas before DH defintely couldn't pass it up and I had to indulge now and then too.


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Also reminds me of the change to the Gelatto at BCV from the freshly made to the pre-packaged.    The last time we were there we didn't bother whereas before DH defintely couldn't pass it up and I had to indulge now and then too.



For the best gelatto in the world, go to Vivoli in Florence.

http://www.italylogue.com/food-drink/vivoli-in-florence-does-famous-gelato-live-up-to-the-hype.html


----------



## Corinne

*Alison~* Have fun at Disneyland!!!!! I wish that could be an option for us!!


----------



## eliza61

Howdy folks,
First evening back from another winning vacation.  Some pics and a short recap.

*The Good*.  Wilderness lodge is still magnificient!   No other way to describe it.  We were met at the door by a very nice gentlemen who escorted us to the reservation desk.  very nice touch.  

Crowds were on the light side and we found that posted wait times seem to be 15 minutes more than actual wait times, even on the head liners.  Sid made it a point to time our waits, we're generally gamed for any wait time up to 35 minutes.  At the end of the night we did Soarin and the wait time said 60 minutes, we actually waited 33 minutes.  No idea of why the big discrepancies.  

We were able to score a few walkups even though it was supposedly free dining. Mainly lunch and breakfast.  YC Galley (8:10am),   Via Napolie (11:15 am),  and the Plaza at MK.  all seated us on a whim.

Reallly enjoyed the new "graveyard" at the HM.

*The Bad*  I found the park bathrooms less than clean.  Nothing over the top gross, more like over flowing trash cans and containers in the stalls.  The womens room in Epcot by Norway had no paper towels.  When I mentioned this to a cm outside another bathroom, she said that their rotation schedules were extended.  instead of bathroom checks every hour, they are now every 2 hours.  Don't know if this is a new policy or just a convenient excuse to a guest.  


*The disappointed*  Split stays.  I'm more of a hunker downer traveller.  when  I get to my destination, I tend to settle in.  I'm not sure if split stays are worth the hassle.  Anyway, I called the front desk to have my luggage transfered and was pretty much advised to do it myslef if possible.  They asked if I had a car and I said yes, I was then told it would take any where from 4-5 hours for the resort to do it so if I wanted my things quicker it would probably be better for me to do it myself.  

Also on the day I was to check out, a housekeeper knocked on the door ~8:30 and asked if I was checking out later.  Sorry for some reason I found that incredibly rude.  yuck.

Lastly, no more resort specific merchandise that I saw.  they did have stuff that said "DVC" but I miss the stuff that specifically said WL on it.  I did find some cool moose stuff in Canada.  I'll post pics on that.


----------



## eliza61




----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> We may have done this before, cant remember
> 
> So, name your *favorites* at WDW, and if you wish to add, reasons why
> Most of all, just for fun!
> 
> 1. Sitdown restaurant in parks
> 2. Sitdown restaurant in resorts
> 3. Quick service in parks
> 4. Quick service meal at resorts
> 5. Snack spot
> 6. Snack
> 7. Park
> 8. Ride at each park
> 9. Show at each park
> 10.Resort other than VWL
> 11. Special Event(thanks for this add-on horselover)



1) Our new favorite is Via Napoli.  It's pricey though.  2 large pizzas, salad and 4 drinks ran $105.00  
2)Artist point
3) the one in China, in Epcot
4) none
5) main street bakery or Bakery in  France
6)
7) Hollywood studios is my favorite, the boys and the old guy love Epcot.
8) HM at MK, Soarin at Epcot, Kali river rapids in AK, star tours in HS
9) Fantasmic at HS and Illuminations at Epcot.  Wishes is so lame to me.  
10) Beach club
11) Segway tour at Epcot we loved it.


----------



## Corinne

Welcome back Eliza!  I saw you had breakfast at the YC Galley, so did you split your stay at the BCV? I am not a fan of moving to another resort either, but I suppose there are worse things.  Glad you had a nice vacation!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> For the best gelatto in the world, go to Vivoli in Florence.
> 
> http://www.italylogue.com/food-drink/vivoli-in-florence-does-famous-gelato-live-up-to-the-hype.html



Oh my - sounds great!  Someday.  I think I may just have to settle for gelatto at the Venetian in LV as a fill in for Florence, Italy until that day arrives.  

Welcome back Eliza!  Sounds like a good trip and glad to hear the VWL is still looking great.  I also hate the early housekeeping arrivals on check-out day.    We try and remember to put out the do not disturbe and that _usually_ stops it.  

Great picture!  The Segway tours are such fun!!!


----------



## horselover

Welcome back Eliza!   Thanks for the beautiful pics.  Love the family pic on the segways.             I agree on the early knock from housekeeping.  That's just rude.            You don't need to be out before 11:00 so they shouldn't be knocking until then.


----------



## DiznyDi

We've missed you, Eliza!  Welcome back!
Loved seeing the family on your segways. Great photo!
Thanks for sharing your vacation with us.  

DDad and I used to do split stays.  Not anymore or I should say seldom.  We just hate packing up all of our stuff and moving.  The times that we have done it, though hasn't been too bad.  We know not to expect our transferred luggage before 3:00 in the afternoon.

Sorry housekeeping knocked so early...


----------



## bobbiwoz

I enjoyed your pictures, Eliza!


----------



## jimmytammy

Great pics Eliza!


----------



## franandaj

Welcome Back Eliza!  Thanks for sharing your trip with us.  It looks like you have a wonderful happy family and you must have had those boys as a child because you certainly don't look old enough to have boys that age!  How beautiful and happy you look on that tour with your family!



eliza61 said:


> Split stays.  I'm more of a hunker downer traveller.  when  I get to my destination, I tend to settle in.  I'm not sure if split stays are worth the hassle.  Anyway, I called the front desk to have my luggage transfered and was pretty much advised to do it myslef if possible.  They asked if I had a car and I said yes, I was then told it would take any where from 4-5 hours for the resort to do it so if I wanted my things quicker it would probably be better for me to do it myself.
> 
> Also on the day I was to check out, a housekeeper knocked on the door ~8:30 and asked if I was checking out later.  Sorry for some reason I found that incredibly rude.  yuck.



I think this is all rude!  Housekeeping should have a list of who is checking out and not even bother them until 11:00AM unless they have checked out via the front desk.  I can't believe that they told you to move your own luggage!    I suppose that if people really want their luggage fast they should move it themselves.  We know we're homeless and without our amenities for a while, but that's OK.

We've done split stays for almost all of our trips (worldwide, not just WDW).  I guess we're sort of nomads, we don't mind packing our stuff up and moving (well I should say *I* don't mind packing our stuff up and moving). I enjoy the way it makes for lots of different experiences on one trip, but I can certainly understand the hunkering down sort of vacation style as well!



Corinne said:


> *Alison~* Have fun at Disneyland!!!!! I wish that could be an option for us!!



I haven't been to Disney since before the new rides and shows opened so it will be fun to go, even though we'll probably just have lunch, do some shopping and I'll pick a couple rides that I can't miss and do those.  It will wet my appetite for four weeks from now when we're staying overnight for three nights and really enjoying the park!


----------



## wildernessDad

Eliza, loved the pics!  We've Via Napoli fans as well!  We're hitting that next vacation!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Eliza - Love the pics!  

Hope everyone has a great Labor Day Weekend!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:
Hope everyone is doing well!

*Dynaguy* ~ White Pass Railway is the train excursion that we took in Skagway. The ride was three hours and we turned around at White Pass Summit. Friends that we met on the cruise took a private tour which included Emerald Lake. The excursion was almost eight hours and that was too much for DH. The train was long enough for him and as you mentioned the benches are low/not that comfortable. It was cold when we when went so the extra layer of clothing/jacket helped him stay comfortable. We really enjoyed the ride and the scenery was gorgeous!

*JimmyTammy* ~ Cool idea! Answers based on recent trip and two dining plans we were on.
1. Sit down restaurant in parks - Was hoping for Le Cellier but DH wanted to go to Biergarten. Didn't to go sit down in other parks.
2. Sit down restaurant in resorts - Yachtsman
3. Quick service in parks - Peco Bills, Sunshine Seasons, Flame Tree BBQ
4. Quick service meal at resorts - Mara
5. Snack spot - Sitting in a rocking chair at SSR, eating a cupcake and looking at DTD.
6. Snack - Cupcake! 
7. Park - Magic Kingdom
8. Ride at each park - Thunder Mountain, Test Track, Safari
9. Show at each park - Wishes, Illuminations, Festival of the Lion King
10.Resort other than VWL- SSR
11. Special Event(thanks for this add-on horselover) - Food & Wine

*Disney loving Iowan* ~ I give your daughter credit for holding off on obtaining her license right away. At least when you take her to/from college you can spend quality time together.

*Granny* ~ I have to look for the hidden Mickey next time we go. That's so cute!Thanks for letting em know where Mickey is located.

*franandaj* ~ Have a great vacation and enjoy!

*eliza* ~ Welcome back! Thanks for the report and pictures. Looking forward to seeing more!

Enjoy your day/weekend everyone!


----------



## stopher1

eliza61 said:


>



Oh how lovely... 

...and oh, to be there now.  That would be so very nice.  

Hope you all are having a good weekend.


----------



## twokats

Hope everyone is having a great Labor Day weekend.

We are so looking forward to tomorrow when a cold front is coming into TX.   We will be down in the 90's and starting Monday we will be down into the 80's.  Oh happy day!!!!  We were one day shy of tying the record for 69 days of over 100 degrees, but none of us are complaining about that.  Now we are just waiting to see if TX or OK gets the honor of having the hottest summer on record.


----------



## edk35

Joining the group. We are in the process of buying a 100 pt. contract for VWL.  We are DVC members but my hubby could not pass up this contract. Just hoping we pass ROFR.  We have always LOVED visitng the WL.


----------



## horselover

edk35 said:


> Joining the group. We are in the process of buying a 100 pt. contract for VWL.  We are DVC members but my hubby could not pass up this contract. Just hoping we pass ROFR.  We have always LOVED visitng the WL.



Welcome to the nicest thread on the DIS!  I responded to one of your other threads.   Is this the different UY contract?  If you had said it was a VWL contract I would have told you to go for it immediately!   Best of luck with ROFR.  Don't forget to grab a moose for your siggie!


----------



## saintstickets

jimmytammy said:


> We may have done this before, cant remember
> 
> So, name your *favorites* at WDW, and if you wish to add, reasons why
> Most of all, just for fun!



There are many restaurants we have yet to try but so far, here are DW and my (Some hers, some mine) favorites....
1. Sitdown restaurant in parks - Bistro de Paris
2. Sitdown restaurant in resorts - V&A, Jiko, Olivia's, Whispering Canyon Cafe
3. Quick service in parks - Flame Tree BBQ, Sunshine Seasons
4. Quick service meal at resorts - Never at resorts long enough to try!
5. Snack spot - Anywhere to people watch
6. Snack - Dole pineapple whip, Mickey bar
7. Park - EPCOT
8. Ride at each park - Splash Mountain, Soarin, Kali River Rapids, ToT
9. Show at each park - Wishes, American Adventure, Circle of Life, Beauty & the Beast
10. Resort other than VWL - Only stayed at OKW, AKV, BWV & Contemporary and all were different and all great!
11. Special Event - Candlelight Processional, Christmas decorations


----------



## Corinne

edk35 said:


> Joining the group. We are in the process of buying a 100 pt. contract for VWL.  We are DVC members but my hubby could not pass up this contract. Just hoping we pass ROFR.  We have always LOVED visitng the WL.



 Denise!! As Horselover stated, this really is a great group of people here! Good luck with ROFR.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to our group Denise!!


----------



## edk35

horselover said:


> Welcome to the nicest thread on the DIS!  I responded to one of your other threads.   Is this the different UY contract?  If you had said it was a VWL contract I would have told you to go for it immediately!   Best of luck with ROFR.  Don't forget to grab a moose for your siggie!



YES it is the different UY contract. It will be (if all goes well with ROFR) be a Sept. UY and our other contracts are Oct. I am thinking that will be okay. MY husband JUMPED on this one... so he is very happy.


----------



## edk35

Corinne said:


> Denise!! As Horselover stated, this really is a great group of people here! Good luck with ROFR.



We have never bought a resale before..... only contracts through Disney. So this should be a horrible long wait. I know VWL is a popular one so I hope we can slide through. It was listed at 70 a point and we didn't counter with a lower number so hopefully it will go through.


----------



## blossomz

Welcome back Eliza!  Love the family Segway photo!  Glad you had a nice trip!

Welcome to our friendly thread Denise!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

edk35 said:


> Joining the group. We are in the process of buying a 100 pt. contract for VWL.  We are DVC members but my hubby could not pass up this contract. Just hoping we pass ROFR.  We have always LOVED visitng the WL.



Welcome!!!!  Glad to have you here!


----------



## DiznyDi

edk35 said:


> Joining the group. We are in the process of buying a 100 pt. contract for VWL.  We are DVC members but my hubby could not pass up this contract. Just hoping we pass ROFR.  We have always LOVED visitng the WL.



Welcome, Welcome, Welcome!

Hoping all Groupies are enjoying a restful and peaceful holiday.  Unusually cold in Ohio today.  I'll just imagine I'm sitting in the rockers enjoying the warmth of the fireplace at the Inglenook.......with DDad by my side, of course.


----------



## blossomz

And it rained...and it rained...and it rained....


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> We may have done this before, cant remember
> 
> So, name your *favorites* at WDW, and if you wish to add, reasons why
> Most of all, just for fun!
> 
> 1. Sitdown restaurant in parks: 50's Primetime, with Crystal Palace a close 2nd.
> 2. Sitdown restaurant in resorts: Whispering Canyon, with another close one in Kona Cafe
> 3. Quick service in parks: Pecos Bill's/Flametree BBQ
> 4. Quick service meal at resorts: Roaring Fork
> 5. Snack spot: Is it bad to say we don't really snack, but the one we did get once was some popcorn at the little cart as we were leaving MK.
> 6. Snack: see above!!!
> 7. Park: MK
> 8. Ride at each park: Space Mountain, Test Track, Tower of Terror, Mt Everest
> 9. Show at each park: Wishes, Illumination, Fantasmic, Festival of the Lion King
> 10.Resort other than VWL: AKL
> 11. Special Event(thanks for this add-on horselover): Candlelight Processional, although the Flower and Garden event runs really close.





blossomz said:


> And it rained...and it rained...and it rained....



And it has not rained. . . not rained. . . not rained !!!! 

It is now in the 80's for a while, but the wind is still bad and the wildfires are going crazy.  Please pray for a really good friend of my DD's from the camp she works at.  The county of Bastrop down below Austin is where she is and the wildfires down there are going crazy with over 400 homes lost at this time.


----------



## TammyNC

I have got to get better at checking in at least once a day...you can get behind in no time. 



edk35 said:


> Joining the group. We are in the process of buying a 100 pt. contract for VWL.  We are DVC members but my hubby could not pass up this contract. Just hoping we pass ROFR.  We have always LOVED visitng the WL.



Welcome to an awesome thread!!

Eliza-Thanks for the report and pictures...we aren't fans of split stays either. I don't mind a night or two at the beginning of a trip but really feel like the vacation starts once we get settled into our spot for the trip. We also don't like the early morning knocks, especially when checking out so try hard to remember the do not disturb signs on cleaning days (until we are ready) and on check out day.



jimmytammy said:


> We may have done this before, cant remember
> 
> So, name your *favorites* at WDW, and if you wish to add, reasons why
> Most of all, just for fun!
> 
> 1. Sitdown restaurant in parks *50's*
> 2. Sitdown restaurant in resorts *Whispering Canyon*
> 3. Quick service in parks *Pecos Bill - Love the taco salad *
> 4. Quick service meal at resorts *Roarin Forks*
> 5. Snack spot *Any shady spot to people watch*
> 6. Snack *Popcorn *
> 7. Park *Magic Kingdom*
> 8. Ride at each park *Pirates, Soarin, Everest, Rock n' Rollercoaster*
> 9. Show at each park *Spectromagic, Illuminations, Festival of Lion King, Indiana Jones*
> 10.Resort other than VWL *OKW because of the size of the rooms and BWV because of location to Epcot and HS*]
> 11. Special Event(thanks for this add-on horselover) *Christmas Time has a special place in my heart but also enjoy the Flower and Garden time*





Muushka said:


> *Today is DODIE'S Birthday!!
> 
> Happy Birthday DODIE!!!​*



Dodie - Sorry for the belated birthday but hope it was a great one.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*edk35* - Welcome Home!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> And it rained...and it rained...and it rained....



And it is still raining...and raining...and raining...    Trying to lose weight before our December trip and the rain is not cooperating with me.  Looks like I won't be able to do too much walking this week.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> And it is still raining...and raining...and raining...    Trying to lose weight before our December trip and the rain is not cooperating with me.  Looks like I won't be able to do too much walking this week.



Send it this way DLI.  We clouded over yesterday and only got a couple of drops.  The last real rain we had was in June I think.......


----------



## Muushka

Great idea JT!

1. Sitdown restaurant in parks  *Rose and Crown watching Illuminations*
2. Sitdown restaurant in resorts  *Yachtsman Steakhouse or Ohanna*
3. Quick service in parks *Pecos Bill*
4. Quick service meal at resorts  *Roaring Fork (pizza for him, salad for me)*
5. Snack spot *not sure about this, shade? The garden at UK*
6. Snack *me, nuts at Epcot, him, that strawberry swirly thing at MK*
7. Park *me MK him Epcot*
8. Ride at each park sorry, brain dead!
9. Show at each park sorry, brain dead!
10.Resort other than VWL *Beach Club*
11. Special Event(thanks for this add-on horselover) *Candlelight Processional
*


edk35 said:


> Joining the group. We are in the process of buying a 100 pt. contract for VWL.  We are DVC members but my hubby could not pass up this contract. Just hoping we pass ROFR.  We have always LOVED visitng the WL.



Welcome edk35!  Good to see you here .


----------



## Nicoal13

With school starting we have been very busy. Plus, I started back to work after almost 6 years of being a SAHM. So now DS goes to kindergarten all day and I work 3 days a week. It's a big change for our family.

Anyway, had to join in on the fun.

1. Sitdown restaurant in parks *Le Cellier*
2. Sitdown restaurant in resorts *Boma or Artist Point*
3. Quick service in parks *Almost anywhere in Epcot*
4. Quick service meal at resorts *drawing a blank*
5. Snack spot *hmmm, tough one. *
6. Snack *Dole whip, anything from France at Epcot*
7. Park *Magic Kingdom*
8. Ride at each park *MK - Space Mountain, Epcot - Soarin', DHS - Tower of Terror, AK - Everest*
9. Show at each park *MK - Mickey's Philharmagic, Epcot - Hmm, British Band I guess, DHS - Beauty and the Beast, AK - Festival of the Lion King*
10.Resort other than VWL *Boardwalk*
11. Special Event *Haven't atteded too many, but I loved the Pirate and Princess Party, wish they would bring it back*


----------



## DizGirl20

Hi Everyone,

Even though I don't post too much on this thread I do lurk around on occasion 

We are staying at VWL in a 1 BR for the first time this coming Spring.  I have a silly question.  Do all of the rooms more or less face the woods or do any overlook the bus area?  I am planning to call and request a high floor. Do I need to request a woods view?  What is on the "other side" of the building - in pictures all I see is the photo with the quiet pool and the woods.  We stayed at WL in 2008 but I didn't pay much attention to the Villas at the time.

Thanks!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Send it this way DLI.  We clouded over yesterday and only got a couple of drops.  The last real rain we had was in June I think.......



Wish I could send it your way!  It has rained so much here that the ground is pretty saturated.  There is a flood warning till tomorrow.


----------



## horselover

DizGirl20 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Even though I don't post too much on this thread I do lurk around on occasion
> 
> We are staying at VWL in a 1 BR for the first time this coming Spring.  I have a silly question.  Do all of the rooms more or less face the woods or do any overlook the bus area?  I am planning to call and request a high floor. Do I need to request a woods view?  What is on the "other side" of the building - in pictures all I see is the photo with the quiet pool and the woods.  We stayed at WL in 2008 but I didn't pay much attention to the Villas at the time.
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, some do overlook the bus stop.  I had one of those views our 1st stay in the villas.  It wasn't ideal.  I think your plan to request high floor, woods view is a good one.  We normally request high floor, pool view.  It at least puts us on the woods side & we're not far from the elevator.  I requested that for Dec.  Hopefully we'll get it or at least something close.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DizGirl20 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Even though I don't post too much on this thread I do lurk around on occasion
> 
> We are staying at VWL in a 1 BR for the first time this coming Spring.  I have a silly question.  Do all of the rooms more or less face the woods or do any overlook the bus area?  I am planning to call and request a high floor. Do I need to request a woods view?  What is on the "other side" of the building - in pictures all I see is the photo with the quiet pool and the woods.  We stayed at WL in 2008 but I didn't pay much attention to the Villas at the time.
> 
> Thanks!



Here's is what the view is like from a 1BR looking towards the bus area.  It's still quite wooded.  


















Disney loving Iowan said:


> Wish I could send it your way!  It has rained so much here that the ground is pretty saturated.  There is a flood warning till tomorrow.



Don't float away!!!  I'd love to be able to turn off the lawn sprinkers.  I bet you all would be happy to turn off the lawn mowers and sump pumps!


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks, Kathy!  I've very much enjoyed your photos this evening.


----------



## DizGirl20

edk35 said:


> We have never bought a resale before..... only contracts through Disney. So this should be a horrible long wait. I know VWL is a popular one so I hope we can slide through. It was listed at 70 a point and we didn't counter with a lower number so hopefully it will go through.



Hi - I am reading a few pages back on this thread.  We own 2 contracts at AKV with a Feb UY.  Back in March before the restrictions went thru, we spotted a VWL contract with an Oct UY and couldn't pass it up for $55/point.  It passed ROFR and we have our first trip planned for next April!  I think the 2 different UYs will work out OK for us, as we plan on staying at VWL every 3rd year.  Good Luck - I am sure yours will pass!


----------



## DizGirl20

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Here's is what the view is like from a 1BR looking towards the bus area.  It's still quite wooded.



Thanks for sharing these pictures, they are really helpful.  I must say I hope I don't get on this side of the building.  Could you hear the buses and the people coming down the path?  AND on the flip side, can you hear people at night in the quiet pool?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DiznyDi said:


> Thanks, Kathy!  I've very much enjoyed your photos this evening.



Your welcome!  And here's one for the morning (even though it's a night shot  ).  It's one of my favorite walkways!  









DizGirl20 said:


> Thanks for sharing these pictures, they are really helpful.  I must say I hope I don't get on this side of the building.  Could you hear the buses and the people coming down the path?  AND on the flip side, can you hear people at night in the quiet pool?



When in the room we didn't hear anything.  Out on the balcony you heard the dim noise of the busses pulling up and departing.  My request had been lake side, high floor so I was a wee bit disappointed when we were assigned this room but in the end it really was fine.  A benefit was that just 3 or so doors down the hall was an exit stair that brought you out at the end of the villas so it was close to the main lodge.


----------



## Dizny Dad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> . . . . . . . And here's one for the morning (even though it's a night shot  ).  It's one of my favorite walkways!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . . . . . . . . . . .



Ours too, but in the opposite direction!


----------



## TammyNC

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Your welcome!  And here's one for the morning (even though it's a night shot  ).  It's one of my favorite walkways!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When in the room we didn't hear anything.  Out on the balcony you heard the dim noise of the busses pulling up and departing.  My request had been lake side, high floor so I was a wee bit disappointed when we were assigned this room but in the end it really was fine.  A benefit was that just 3 or so doors down the hall was an exit stair that brought you out at the end of the villas so it was close to the main lodge.



Great shot...
To add a nothe about being on the bus side vs lake/pool side, if I want to have coffee in my pjs, I'm sure all the ones rushing to the buses would rather not have that vision first thing in the morning.

We usually request the high floor and love when we get the enclosed balcony.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Your welcome!  And here's one for the morning (even though it's a night shot  ).  It's one of my favorite walkways!



Ahhhhhhhh.              Thanks Kathy!  Is it Christmas yet?


----------



## Muushka

*Drunken elk rescued from Swede's apple tree*





*
A drunken elk desperate for just one more mouthful of fermenting apples 
lost its balance in the attempt, leaving it stuck in an apple tree in western Sweden.*​
http://www.thelocal.se/36002/20110907/

Good Morning Groupies!


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> *Drunken elk rescued from Swede's apple tree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> A drunken elk desperate for just one more mouthful of fermenting apples
> lost its balance in the attempt, leaving it stuck in an apple tree in western Sweden.*​
> http://www.thelocal.se/36002/20110907/
> 
> Good Morning Groupies!



Oh!  Poor thing!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Don't float away!!!  I'd love to be able to turn off the lawn sprinkers.  I bet you all would be happy to turn off the lawn mowers and sump pumps!


It is supposed to rain here all week!!!!  Didn't have to worry about the effects from hurricanes in Iowa!


Muushka said:


> *Drunken elk rescued from Swede's apple tree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> A drunken elk desperate for just one more mouthful of fermenting apples
> lost its balance in the attempt, leaving it stuck in an apple tree in western Sweden.*​
> http://www.thelocal.se/36002/20110907/
> 
> Good Morning Groupies!



Thanks Muushka.  Sure needed that today.  I'm a big hockey fan and I just found out that there was a plane crash in Russia that killed a whole hockey team.  Their coach used to play for my Flyers.  So sad.


----------



## Muushka

I am so sorry about the accident DLI.


----------



## twinklebug

Muushka said:


> *Drunken elk rescued from Swede's apple tree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> A drunken elk desperate for just one more mouthful of fermenting apples
> lost its balance in the attempt, leaving it stuck in an apple tree in western Sweden.*​
> http://www.thelocal.se/36002/20110907/
> 
> Good Morning Groupies!



Silly reporter, doesn't know a drunk moose when he sees one.  Or, maybe he's changed the name to protect the Moose's innocent family.


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> *Drunken elk rescued from Swede's apple tree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> A drunken elk desperate for just one more mouthful of fermenting apples
> lost its balance in the attempt, leaving it stuck in an apple tree in western Sweden.*​
> http://www.thelocal.se/36002/20110907/
> 
> Good Morning Groupies!



Somebody please direct me to that apple tree.


----------



## Muushka

twinklebug said:


> Silly reporter, doesn't know a drunk moose when he sees one.  Or, maybe he's changed the name to protect the Moose's innocent family.



Too funny.  The Drudge link called it a Moose.  I am confused now!  I thought it was a moose!



wildernessDad said:


> Somebody please direct me to that apple tree.



Yeah, how do you like them apples


----------



## twinklebug

Muushka said:


> Too funny.  The Drudge link called it a Moose.  I am confused now!  I thought it was a moose!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, how do you like them apples



It's a moose alright - check out the nose/mouth. Elk have a square muzzle, big black/brown nose and, a more elegant look to them. This moose seems to be a college kid from the looks of his size and condition.


----------



## Muushka

twinklebug said:


> It's a moose alright - check out the nose/mouth. Elk have a square muzzle, big black/brown nose and, a more elegant look to them. This moose seems to be a college kid from the looks of his size *and condition.*


----------



## LisaS

In the comments, someone mentions that what we call a moose in the US is called an elk in Europe. Confusing eh?  There are other examples of different animals with the same name in different countries. For example, what the Brits call a robin is a different bird from the robin in the US.

So would a European VWL fan be an "Elk-kateer"? Doesn't have quite the same ring...


----------



## Happydinks

Hi All from rainey Virginia!

This is fun seeing everyone's preferences!

1. Sitdown restaurant in parks  *Crystal Palace*
2. Sitdown restaurant in resorts  *Artist Point or Narcoossee's*
3. Quick service in parks *Pecos Bill/Seasons in Epcot*
4. Quick service meal at resorts  *Roaring Fork*
5. Snack spot *on the balcony of our room!*
6. Snack *Mickey Bar/Frosted Brownie from Roaring Fork (it's a tie!)*
7. Park *Epcot*
8. Ride at each park *Soarin, Toy Story, Safari,Tomorrow Land Transit Authority*
9. Show at each *Beauty and the Beast, Lion King, Tiki Room, Canada/China *
10.Resort other than VWL - *Never stayed anywhere else- trying BLT!*
11. Special Events- *Candlelight Processional - MNSSHP*


Hope the wildfires in Texas get under control soon - that the Northeast dries out - and that Marie(Maria?) (Katia is a non-issue at this point) stays way far away!  We could all use a break from Mother Nature at this point! Be well and stay safe everyone!


----------



## Muushka

LisaS said:


> In the comments, someone mentions that what we call a moose in the US is called an elk in Europe. Confusing eh?  There are other examples of different animals with the same name in different countries. For example, what the Brits call a robin is a different bird from the robin in the US.
> 
> *So would a European VWL fan be an "Elk-kateer"?* Doesn't have quite the same ring...





Hello HD.  Big race this weekend!


----------



## jimmytammy

TammyNC said:


> Great shot...
> To add a nothe about being on the bus side vs lake/pool side, if I want to have coffee in my pjs, I'm sure all the ones rushing to the buses would rather not have that vision first thing in the morning.
> 
> We usually request the high floor and love when we get the enclosed balcony.



Dont let her fool you...she looks cute in her ESPN PJs DD and I ran all over WDW to find to surprise her with!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:
How's everyone doing?

It's been raining here the past few days and will continue until Saturday. I'm turning into Daisy Duck! I don't mind the rain but after seven inches the previous week, we've had enough.

*twokats* ~ I've been reading about the wildfires in Texas. I hope your DD's friend is OK. 
*edk35* ~ Welcome Home! Great to have you with us!

*Nicoal13* ~ Best of luck with your new job and getting used to a new routine.

*Muushka* ~ LOL  OMG the poor thing!

*Happydinks* ~ We definitely need to dry out in NJ. Friends of ours are on a cruise right now (Bermuda) and had to leave a day early due to Katia. I wouldn't want to be cruising right now and dealing with the wave heights.

Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## TammyNC

jimmytammy said:


> Dont let her fool you...she looks cute in her ESPN PJs DD and I ran all over WDW to find to surprise her with!



Oh honey, you made me blush . 

I do love my ESPN pjs, they are so comfy and I laughed once I heard the story of what Jimmy and DD went through to get them for me.


----------



## Inkmahm

DizGirl20 said:


> Thanks for sharing these pictures, they are really helpful.  I must say I hope I don't get on this side of the building.  Could you hear the buses and the people coming down the path?  AND on the flip side, can you hear people at night in the quiet pool?



I have to say I don't  mind either side of the building.  There are so many woods that both sides are okay.  I can't say I've had a problem with noise on either side.  I've never really had a "bad" room at VWL!


----------



## franandaj

Inkmahm said:


> I have to say I don't  mind either side of the building.  There are so many woods that both sides are okay.  I can't say I've had a problem with noise on either side.  I've never really had a "bad" room at VWL!



I can't wait to stay there and find out if I have a preference!


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> Dont let her fool you...she looks cute in her ESPN PJs . . . . . . . . .





TammyNC said:


> . . . . . . . . . I do love my ESPN pjs, they are so comfy . . . . . . .



OK Groupies, how about our next December Groupie meet be a "PJ Party"? Huh? 

DiznyDi looks great in her flannels, Jimmy says Tammy looks great in her PJs, and I bet all of the ladies look great in their favorite PJs.  We can gather around the warm fire, have some snacks, take pictures, share thoughts.

Guys, , we have to wear robes - no foolin'.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> OK Groupies, how about our next December Groupie meet be a "PJ Party"? Huh?
> 
> DiznyDi looks great in her flannels, Jimmy says Tammy looks great in her PJs, and I bet all of the ladies look great in their favorite PJs.  We can gather around the warm fire, have some snacks, take pictures, share thoughts.
> 
> Guys, , we have to wear robes - no foolin'.



I can wear my Goofy PJs, DS has Mickey on his

Sounds like a plan Dad!


----------



## jimmytammy

DisTito69 said:


> 1. Sitdown restaurant in parks *50's Primetime Cafe*
> 2. Sitdown restaurant in resorts *Ohana, I eat so much but I love it*
> 3. Quick service in parks *Pinocchio Village Haus, so I can wave to everyone on IASM *
> 4. Quick service meal at resorts *Goods to go*
> 5. Snack spot *On the beach at Fort Wilderness Campground*
> 6. Snack *Goofy's 100 years of Magic Bar. May you RIP, best bar ever.*
> 7. Park *Animal Kingdom love all the exotic Animals*
> 8. Ride at each park *The old El Rio Del Tempo, Honey I shrunk the Kids Playground, Snow whites Scary Adventures, can't get enough of Snow White she is my favorite , Rafikikis Animal Watch*
> 9. Show at each park *Bed time stories with Belle, American Idol, Eat to the Beat Food and Wine festival, the Old Tarzan Rocks show with all the roller bladers.*
> 10.Resort other than VWL *Old Key West, Boardwalk *
> 11. Special Events- * Mickeys Backyard BBQ*
> 
> Tito
> 
> "Someday my Princess will come"



Tito
We miss El Rio Del Tiempo as well.  Sometimes DS and I will find ourselves humming the old tune, or we will (at our most feeble attempt) pluck out the keys of the song on the piano at home.


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> OK Groupies, how about our next December Groupie meet be a "PJ Party"? Huh?
> 
> DiznyDi looks great in her flannels, Jimmy says Tammy looks great in her PJs, and I bet all of the ladies look great in their favorite PJs.  We can gather around the warm fire, have some snacks, take pictures, share thoughts.
> 
> *Guys, , we have to wear robes - no foolin'.*



       I'm in.  I have the cutest pair of snowmen PJs.  My only problem is I keep missing the meet!       

Any groupies from MD?  Saw all the flooding on the news.  Hope everyone is doing well & staying dry.  It's been raining here all week & it's making my trip countdown drag on & on!


----------



## wildernessDad

horselover said:


> Any groupies from MD?  Saw all the flooding on the news.  Hope everyone is doing well & staying dry.  It's been raining here all week & it's making my trip countdown drag on & on!



I am and it's a mess.  Lots of rain today.  Lots.

In other news, I have 80 days until I step into the Lodge for my Lodge stay!  Woo hoo!


----------



## Inkmahm

Dynaguy says he has tiedyed long johns he could wear (just bought them in Seattle at the Public Market) for a pj party in December.  But normally, we don't wear PJ's to bed.


----------



## wildernessDad

Inkmahm said:


> Dynaguy says he has tiedyed long johns he could wear (just bought them in Seattle at the Public Market) for a pj party in December.  But normally, we don't wear PJ's to bed.


----------



## Muushka

Inkmahm said:


> Dynaguy says he has tiedyed long johns he could wear (just bought them in Seattle at the Public Market) for a pj party in December.  But normally, we don't wear PJ's to bed.



Is that public market where they throw the fish?  

If yes, I once went to a training event when I worked for the state and that place was used as an example of people working together and having fun.  I want to visit that place!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Is that public market where they throw the fish?
> 
> If yes, I once went to a training event when I worked for the state and that place was used as an example of people working together and having fun.  I want to visit that place!



I worked for a govt entity also and we saw the same video!   

I was excited to visit this summer but we didn't see any fish throwing going on and I wasn't about to volunteer to catch one of those slippery suckers!


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> Is that public market where they throw the fish?
> 
> If yes, I once went to a training event when I worked for the state and that place was used as an example of people working together and having fun.  I want to visit that place!



Yes, that's the one.  We love the Inn at the Market, it is all of half a block from the market and the rooms overlook the "public market" sign.   The fish throwers are really there, too.  Also lots of other stalls with things like tiedyed long underwear.    We got a great bouquet of flowers for $5, too.


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I worked for a govt entity also and we saw the same video!
> 
> I was excited to visit this summer but we didn't see any fish throwing going on and I wasn't about to volunteer to catch one of those slippery suckers!



Too funny!



Inkmahm said:


> Yes, that's the one.  We love the Inn at the Market, it is all of half a block from the market and the rooms overlook the "public market" sign.   The fish throwers are really there, too.  Also lots of other stalls with things like tiedyed long underwear.    We got a great bouquet of flowers for $5, too.



One of these days I am going to get to that area of the country.  Sounds wonderful.


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi had an unnerving experience at the Pike Street Market.  While convinced to pose with the flying fish guys, a huge ugly fish with big teeth jumped out at her from the pile of ice and fish in front of her!  

These guys are a laugh a minute!  Everybody found it to be hilarious (except for DiznyDi!).

It is indeed a great place to experience.

And no, we didn't try to "catch" any of the flying fish fish, either.


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> DiznyDi had an unnerving experience at the Pike Street Market.  While convinced to pose with the flying fish guys, a huge ugly fish with big teeth jumped out at her from the pile of ice and fish in front of her!
> 
> These guys are a laugh a minute!  Everybody found it to be hilarious (except for DiznyDi!).
> 
> It is indeed a great place to experience.
> 
> And no, we didn't try to "catch" any of the flying fish fish, either.



  and  at the same time!  Poor Di!


----------



## Dynaguy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I was excited to visit this summer but we didn't see any fish throwing going on and I wasn't about to volunteer to catch one of those slippery suckers!



The more people buy, the more fishes fly.


----------



## TammyNC

Dizny Dad said:


> DiznyDi had an unnerving experience at the Pike Street Market.  While convinced to pose with the flying fish guys, a huge ugly fish with big teeth jumped out at her from the pile of ice and fish in front of her!
> 
> These guys are a laugh a minute!  Everybody found it to be hilarious (except for DiznyDi!).
> 
> It is indeed a great place to experience.
> 
> And no, we didn't try to "catch" any of the flying fish fish, either.



Oh my...I'm sure DiznyDi will enjoy being reminded about that now .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dynaguy said:


> The more people buy, the more fishes fly.



Lol - very true!  

However after hearing about DiznyDi's experience I'll have to pass on it the next time too!


----------



## Corinne

hi Groupies,

I have had a crazy week....isn't that always the way before vacation, I think it makes me appreciate it all the more. We leave tomorrow bright and early!!!

The pj groupie meet next December sounds like a blast!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> hi Groupies,
> 
> I have had a crazy week....isn't that always the way before vacation, I think it makes me appreciate it all the more. We leave tomorrow bright and early!!!
> 
> The pj groupie meet next December sounds like a blast!!



Have a great time, and photos and trip reports (if able) are very much welcomed


----------



## cheer4bison

Have the groupies picked dates yet for the December meets?  Sounds like you are cooking up plans for a fun one again this year.


----------



## Muushka

We are so sad.  We are not going this December.  Strange.....


----------



## Muushka

Dynaguy said:


> The more people buy, the more fishes fly.


 If only I was the Tag Fairy......


----------



## stopher1

Hello Groupies.  Things come and things go. People say things one day, then change their outlook another. Life can be so fickle at times can't it?  I just wanted to share, and once gain ask for some moosie dust and prayer.  I was "invited" on to a conference call yesterday afternoon, and the promises that were made just about 3 or was it 4 weeks ago now have vanished.  I was basically given two options.  I could be done effective Monday and receive a severance package, OR, I could continue to work at a reduced salary for 30 days, and then be done and receive no severance package.  Hmmm.  I selected the severance package option.  That'll provide income and health benefits for us through the end of the year whereas the other option, well...yeah.  

So, I've now kicked my search into hyper drive.  I went in this morning and cleared out my office so that I wouldn't have to deal with that next week.  What a great way to start the weekend.  But - I'm looking at it as positively as I can, and just pray it will work out decently in the end.    It did make my DW feel a little  last night, but it's not like it was totally unexpected.  I am now #7 this year.  I just wonder how many more will get their notice before the year is finished.  Oh well, it isn't truly my concern any more.


----------



## cheer4bison

Oh Stopher, I'm so sorry to hear your news.    How can employers be so heartless to their loyal employees?

I'll keep my fingers crossed that something better is just around the corner!


----------



## stopher1

cheer4bison said:


> Oh Stopher, I'm so sorry to hear your news.    How can employers be so heartless to their loyal employees?
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed that something better is just around the corner!



Thanks. 

Nearly 11 years.  Didn't seem to matter to them.  What I got a few weeks back was obviously just a "pie-crust promise...easily made, easily broken."


----------



## horselover

stopher1 said:


> Hello Groupies.  Things come and things go. People say things one day, then change their outlook another. Life can be so fickle at times can't it?  I just wanted to share, and once gain ask for some moosie dust and prayer.  I was "invited" on to a conference call yesterday afternoon, and the promises that were made just about 3 or was it 4 weeks ago now have vanished.  I was basically given two options.  I could be done effective Monday and receive a severance package, OR, I could continue to work at a reduced salary for 30 days, and then be done and receive no severance package.  Hmmm.  I selected the severance package option.  That'll provide income and health benefits for us through the end of the year whereas the other option, well...yeah.
> 
> So, I've now kicked my search into hyper drive.  I went in this morning and cleared out my office so that I wouldn't have to deal with that next week.  What a great way to start the weekend.  But - I'm looking at it as positively as I can, and just pray it will work out decently in the end.    It did make my DW feel a little  last night, but it's not like it was totally unexpected.  I am now #7 this year.  I just wonder how many more will get their notice before the year is finished.  Oh well, it isn't truly my concern any more.



Oh Stopher I'm so sorry.            Doesn't make it any easier that you've been seeing the writing on the wall for some time now.  There's just no such thing as employer loyalty anymore.             At least you've been preparing for it so you are in a position to kick your search into overdrive vs. just getting started.  Sending lots of good thoughts & pixie dust your way that a new position will come along very soon.


----------



## Muushka

Oh Stopher, I am so sad to read your post.  

The roller coasters that employers put their employees on is just plain heartless.

But I know you.  And I have confidence that all will be well.  And I have some work of my own to do.


----------



## twinklebug

Stopher  You're an intelligent guy with a great track record  who happens to be super nice - I have no doubt you'll find employment soon. Probably in a much better position too.

Over the last year the company took a lot more than your time away from you. I'm sure you realize you had a lot of stress, but what we all don't see as it's happening is the effect it has on our bodies and outlook. Think of the next few months as a time to reset your health and mind.  The right job will come along, until then spend time networking, cherishing your family, and of course, chatting with us here.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

*Stopher* so sorry to hear your news.  But I have no doubt that you will come thru this and land on your feet better than ever!


----------



## twokats

Stopher, I also send my moose/pixie dust your way.  We always have to remember that everything is in God's plan for us.  Keep the faith!!!


----------



## Pirate Granny

Things have a way of working out.  You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> If only I was the Tag Fairy......





Dynaguy is correct- those fish at the market go flying when people buy them.  I had a good time watching them thinking those fish are HUGE and it takes muscles to lift, much less toss, them.


----------



## Inkmahm

stopher1 said:


> Hello Groupies.  Things come and things go. People say things one day, then change their outlook another. Life can be so fickle at times can't it?  I just wanted to share, and once gain ask for some moosie dust and prayer.  I was "invited" on to a conference call yesterday afternoon, and the promises that were made just about 3 or was it 4 weeks ago now have vanished.  I was basically given two options.  I could be done effective Monday and receive a severance package, OR, I could continue to work at a reduced salary for 30 days, and then be done and receive no severance package.  Hmmm.  I selected the severance package option.  That'll provide income and health benefits for us through the end of the year whereas the other option, well...yeah.
> 
> So, I've now kicked my search into hyper drive.  I went in this morning and cleared out my office so that I wouldn't have to deal with that next week.  What a great way to start the weekend.  But - I'm looking at it as positively as I can, and just pray it will work out decently in the end.    It did make my DW feel a little  last night, but it's not like it was totally unexpected.  I am now #7 this year.  I just wonder how many more will get their notice before the year is finished.  Oh well, it isn't truly my concern any more.



Stopher, I'm so sorry to hear the news.  I have to say, I didn't believe the promises made to you that you posted about.  I guess I have too many years in the corporate offices under my belt to believe anything anymore.  I've become cynical after two downsizings in my career.

 BUT.  I'm here to tell you that there is life after being downsized.  My last downsizing was 22 months ago. I'm still unemployed but I'm happy.  I've had time to spend with my DH, Dynaguy. I've had time to spend with my family- my mom, siblings, nieces and nephews.  I've learned that my worth in life isn't dependent on my job or my job title, because I have neither.  I know I need to go back to work as I'm no where near ready to retire at the ripe old age of 53.  And I will start looking harder for a new job, because I haven't really been looking hard at all.  I'm lucky in that I had a great severance plan and I didn't need to get a job right away.  This time off has been one of the best things to ever happen to me.  Life in that old job was hell.  Life without it is free.    God is watching over me and healing me from the abuse I lived for many years.

Anyway, hang in there.  Try to enjoy the time away from the office, as hard as it may be.   And if there is anything I can do to help with your job search, send me a PM.  Actually, send me one and tell me where you are looking and what you are looking for.  You never know where the contact will come from that helps you get that lead for a job.


----------



## blossomz

Stopher...sorry to read your post.  Pixie dust coming your way!

The floods have finally started to recede around these parts! Harrisburg was in bad shape.  I was lucky..no water in my basement!  But so many other people were not so lucky.  School was even cancelled on Thursday!  Weird having a weather emergency day so early in the year!


----------



## eliza61

As Americans I suspect well always grapple with how to memorialize 9/11.  How do we sufficiently teach future generations to remember the occasion without imposing on them the burden of preserving a tragedy.  How do we move forward while honoring the past.

In a few ways I have a bit of an advantage over you guys. Since I was hurt right after the 2nd plane hit I dont have the fear associated with the day that you guys must deal with.  Maybe God in his infinite wisdom knew that since Im not a stable mabel on a good day, seeing the horrors unfolding was not some thing I could handle. Who knows?   What I do know is that I am stand in awe at the courage and compassion you guys showed and still show.   when all hell broke loose it amazes me that my countrymen held it together.  You quietly and consistently took care of your children, families, communities and country. You went to work, sent your kids to school and in general went about the business of living.   Never underestimate your strength in this, believe me when I say entire nations have collapse for far less.

My next blessing was that I had the extreme privilege to be on the receiving end of such compassion.  I heard from a women named Julie who donated blood for me, (because of course only I get injured and have AB- blood type).  What made this special was at the time Julie was 5 months pregnant with her first born and had had 3 miscarriages before.  To this day I cannot comprehend the courage it took for her to overcome her fear of her own well being enough to help a perfect stranger.

And lastly, the groupie support network.  A line from one of a favorite authors reads:  when friendship is born there is nothing tangible. There is just a feeling that your life is different and that your capacity to love and care has miraculously been enlarged without any effort on your part. It's like having a tiny apartment and somebody moves in with you. But instead of becoming cramped and crowded, the space expands, and you discover rooms you never knew you had until your friend moved in with you."

You have expanded my capacity to love and care, for that I am immeasurably grateful.

So no matter how you mark the day, this weekend part one of your homework assignments is to treat yourself special, know that any survivor of this tragedy could not have done it without you.


----------



## wildernessDad

Stopher, sorry to hear the bad news.  I hope that you find something even better than you had before.  It could happen.


----------



## franandaj

Stopher, 
I'm so sorry to hear about the job.  But you are smart, talented, and reliable.   All of those are qualities that an employer is looking for.  I have no doubt that you will find another job, and like others have said, take this time to relax a little and de-stress.   Hopefully the severance package will take you through enough until you can find the job you want, not just the first one to come along.  Although, perhaps it will be both.

Take care of yourself and your family.  You'll be fine!  I'm sure!


----------



## DiznyDi

Stopher,
Just catching up on the thread and read of your impending job-less-ness.  I'm so sorry to read this.  For it to come so quickly after promises had been made  to you is so callous.  I'll keep you and your family close in prayer.


----------



## DiznyDi

Eliza,
As I sit here at my computer with the TV on in the background, my thoughts go to you.  I am reminded of 9/11, the events that surround that day and life in it's aftermath.  I can only imagine what you and others experienced.  The anguish of your family in the 'not knowing' and the long road to recovery and a return to 'normal' life. 
I'm honored to have made your cyber-acquaintance! The Dis and particularly our Groupie thread just wouldn't be the same without you.


----------



## blossomz

My dear pal Eliza... I too feel it such a privilege to call you a friend. Know that I am thinking of you, your family and everyone else that dealt with the tragedy that day.  Most of all, know that your groupie friends are always just a click away.


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher
I am so sorry all this "stuff" is taking place in your lives, and to be thrown another curveball, that is just crummy.  But know this...our household will place you in our prayers as you begin a new chapter in your life.  I know you have briefly explained your work to me, and if you feel like elaborating, I can be of some assistance in job searches.  I am blessed in owning my own business, and like "controlling" my own destiny.  Not to say this is your path, but in times like these, economically, is when lots of folks become successful in such circumstances. If I can help, please let me know.


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza
We are a resilient bunch(Americans)when we set our minds to it.  With all the junk that is going on in our country these days, those words mean a lot coming from someone who went through those dark days affected by it personally, yet is able to think of others through it all.  We are Americans, proud, yes!  We do disagree from time to time, but mess with us, and we stand strong, united as one!


----------



## stopher1

Thanks all.  I appreciate the kind words.  It has been a surreal day.  

When I went through this 12 years ago... I told my then boss that we would be okay, because God would take care of us.  I said the same thing this time around.  I know it will be so.  I can't say regarding the ultimate timing of things... but I can say that I have definite intentions of de-stressing.  

I have been focusing a lot of time recently on the TA stuff, and have put a lot of effort into my website, as well as my Facebook page.  Since the DIS is owned by a TA guy himself, I'm not wanting to put my site info on here, but if you are curious, and not on FB, send me a PM to get more info.  I know we as DVC owners don't really need those services, but some of your non-DVC friends might. With the current news, the family has finally gotten on the bandwagon and started promoting my FB page and site on their own FB pages and blogs.  So hopefully the small but steady stream of info requests and bookings will increase.  A SIL even offered fans of her photography page a free family portait for anyone who uses my service to book a DL vacation without my asking her to anything, so that was cool.  

I also have been working with a couple of recruiters, and as I previously had said, have been networking, networking, networking.  

Thanks Jimmy for your remarks as well.  I would absolutely love to have something on my own and be in control of my own destiny as you put it, but until I can fully do that I would love to chat further with you elsewhere.  

Cleaning out my office this morning was ... shall we say... fun.  NOT.  I have been, sadly, a pack rat!  Way too much stuff in that space.  9 years of accumluation (since coming to Indy).  Wow.  I brought 12 largish boxes, stuffed with stuff, as well several bags and small boxes home.  I don't think I ever posted any pics of it here on the Groupies thread before - but I had an 8' wide bookshelf unit - with 4 shelves above cabinets - probably 8' tall too... stuffed with Disney and other paraphanalia.  Stuff, stuff, stuff.  Plus lots of papers in the drawers and other personal junk.  It is definitely time to reduce!   

Oh well.  Enough for now.  Thanks again for the moosie dust, prayers and well wishes.  I hope and pray that the time between gigs is shorter than longer!


----------



## Muushka

Yup.  Short time, very short.


----------



## Muushka

I'm a visual person.  I learn by observing.  Pictures speak to me much more clearly than words.  
Give me a movie with less dialog and more symbolism.  You get the picture.

This morning I started out for my (should be) daily hike.  I can't call it a walk because it is a trail that I cannot take my eyes off of (otherwise I would probably trip and/or fall).  I also can't call it a walk because it is up and down, so  not much choice in the pace, it is pretty quick.  But a lovely walk that is trails around a lake.

I brought my MP3 clip and attached it to my shirt and off I went.  I put on the music part, to listen to my favorite music when I stopped and put on the radio.
It was the live feed of the 9/11 memorial services.  It started at the first bell for tower 1 that was hit (which I watched on TV prior to leaving) and ended on the 6th bell for when tower 1 fell. 

Just hearing it without the visual meant so much more to me.

When I watch the footage of the planes crashing, to this day, I cry each and every time.  
And pray that this will never happen again.

God bless America.


----------



## Happydinks

stopher1 said:


> Hello Groupies.  Things come and things go. People say things one day, then change their outlook another. Life can be so fickle at times can't it?  I just wanted to share, and once gain ask for some moosie dust and prayer.  I was "invited" on to a conference call yesterday afternoon, and the promises that were made just about 3 or was it 4 weeks ago now have vanished.  I was basically given two options.  I could be done effective Monday and receive a severance package, OR, I could continue to work at a reduced salary for 30 days, and then be done and receive no severance package.  Hmmm.  I selected the severance package option.  That'll provide income and health benefits for us through the end of the year whereas the other option, well...yeah.



*Ah Stopher-*So very sorry that you were treated this way-totally stinks.  And seriously, did they think ANYONE would take the second option?You know that you and your family will be in our prayers as you make the transition to your new career.  Hey, Virginia's economy is fairly robust (the State actually has positive cash flow), so if you think you might be up for relocating....it's a really good place.



blossomz said:


> The floods have finally started to recede around these parts! Harrisburg was in bad shape.  I was lucky..no water in my basement!  But so many other people were not so lucky.


Glad to hear that you did not suffer any damage - but my goodness - they rest of the place!  Poor Knoebel's - the pictures are heartbreaking!



eliza61 said:


> So no matter how you mark the day, this weekend part one of your homework assignments is to treat yourself special, know that any survivor of this tragedy could not have done it without you.



Thinking of you and your family, especially today Eliza.  Remembering the bravery of those who lost their lives without a second thought in an effort to save others; those who never came home just going through the routine of an "ordinary day"; and praying for the survivors - whether they be surviving spouses, partners, chldren or the injured. Ten years is a long time - but it seems like yesterday.  We will never forget - and continue to honor.


----------



## Nicoal13

Eliza - as I was watching the coverage this morning I thought of you. This day is difficult for every American, but we are resilient and made it through. Although life has changed forever in the wake of that tragic day, America is strong. My thoughts are with you today. 

God Bless America!


Stopher - I'm sorry to hear about your job. Good luck in your search. Any employer would be lucky to have you.


----------



## Muushka

I was just on the community board and a member posted this youtube of a song she wrote.  Just beautiful.  
Take a look:http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42595321&posted=1#post42595321


----------



## cheer4bison

Good morning friends,

Just wanted to remind you that at 9 am TODAY, Disney will begin its search for the 2012 Moms Panelists.  If any of you are interested, go to www.disneyworldmoms.com to apply.  The first round typically only requires responses to three questions.  I highly recommend that you give it a try!  It has been the adventure of a lifetime for me.

If you'd like to know more about the process, Lou Mongello posted a podcast yesterday afternoon that looks at the process in more depth.  You may even hear a familiar groupie voice on the podcast if you listen closely.  

http://www.wdwradio.com/2011/09/disney-world-moms-panel-2012-application-show-239-september-11-2011/

Have a great week!

Jill


----------



## horselover

cheer4bison said:


> Good morning friends,
> 
> Just wanted to remind you that at 9 am TODAY, Disney will begin its search for the 2012 Moms Panelists.  If any of you are interested, go to www.disneyworldmoms.com to apply.  The first round typically only requires responses to three questions.  I highly recommend that you give it a try!  It has been the adventure of a lifetime for me.
> 
> If you'd like to know more about the process, Lou Mongello posted a podcast yesterday afternoon that looks at the process in more depth.  You may even hear a familiar groupie voice on the podcast if you listen closely.
> 
> http://www.wdwradio.com/2011/09/disney-world-moms-panel-2012-application-show-239-september-11-2011/
> 
> Have a great week!
> 
> Jill



Thanks Jill!  I've been counting down the days to apply.  Wish me luck!           Good luck to anyone else that is planning on applying too!


----------



## cheer4bison

Good luck horselover!  

I'll be sending pixie dust your way!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Eliza, was definitely thinking about you on 9/11.  I watched some of the ceremony and it was heartbreaking to hear all of the names become called out.


----------



## horselover

cheer4bison said:


> Good luck horselover!
> 
> I'll be sending pixie dust your way!!



Thanks Jill, but I'm a dope & didn't heed your advice!           You told me to go back & check my answers.  I just realized I skipped a question.  I had  planned to go back & answer it after I filled in the 100 words or less questions.  I spent so much time thinking about the answers that I forgot about the question I skipped.  Oh well, better luck next year.  At least I won't spend the next few weeks hoping the phone rings.     

I really enjoyed listening to you on the podcast.  When are you going to Aulani or did you already go?


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka
Thanks for sharing that link to the video.  Very nice.


----------



## Muushka

Oh JT.  I saw what you wrote on her thread.  I know she appreciates it.


----------



## cheer4bison

horselover said:


> Thanks Jill, but I'm a dope & didn't heed your advice!           You told me to go back & check my answers.  I just realized I skipped a question.  I had  planned to go back & answer it after I filled in the 100 words or less questions.  I spent so much time thinking about the answers that I forgot about the question I skipped.  Oh well, better luck next year.  At least I won't spend the next few weeks hoping the phone rings.
> 
> I really enjoyed listening to you on the podcast.  When are you going to Aulani or did you already go?



Oh, horselover, don't be so hard on yourself!  That sounds like an easy error to make.  People get so excited about the application process that it's easy to hit submit too quickly.  If it doesn't work out for this year, I expect you'll have another chance next year.  No worries.  

I'm so glad you enjoyed the podcast.  It was fun to speak with Lou Mongello.  He is so good at what he does.  I'll be heading out to Aulani in a few days.  Let me know if there's anything you'd like to know about it.  I'll try to find out while I'm there.


----------



## horselover

cheer4bison said:


> Oh, horselover, don't be so hard on yourself!  That sounds like an easy error to make.  People get so excited about the application process that it's easy to hit submit too quickly.  If it doesn't work out for this year, I expect you'll have another chance next year.  No worries.
> 
> I'm so glad you enjoyed the podcast.  It was fun to speak with Lou Mongello.  He is so good at what he does.  I'll be heading out to Aulani in a few days.  Let me know if there's anything you'd like to know about it.  I'll try to find out while I'm there.



Please find out if they have Lapu Lapus!


----------



## cheer4bison

horselover said:


> Please find out if they have Lapu Lapus!



You got it!  Now that's my kind of research.  

Is there anything else the groupies would like to know about Aulani?  I'll make a list of questions that I need to answer while I'm attending the Grand Opening event.


----------



## stopher1

cheer4bison said:


> You got it!  Now that's my kind of research.
> 
> Is there anything else the groupies would like to know about Aulani?  I'll make a list of questions that I need to answer while I'm attending the Grand Opening event.



Oooh - how fun for you Jill!  

If you could take some pics that you'd be willing to share with me that I could use on my website, that would be awesome.  

I do want to hear about the slides and the snorkeling - so hopefully you'll have your swimwear with you.   

And a detailed report on the location of all of the Menehune... if you have time to find them all


----------



## twokats

Well, I have the unhappy pleasure of telling my groupie friends that our area of Texas now has the new record of 100+ days for the summer.  We have 70 days which passes the previous record of 69 days in 1980. 

We now have t-shirts that are on sale saying we survived the heat wave of 2011.  

Fires are still burning with new ones starting daily.  We had another new one at the edge of our county this afternoon, but thankfully it was under control quickly.

Pixie/Moose dust for all those in our state and others that are dealing with drought and wildfires.


----------



## TammyNC

twokats said:


> Well, I have the unhappy pleasure of telling my groupie friends that our area of Texas now has the new record of 100+ days for the summer.  We have 70 days which passes the previous record of 69 days in 1980.
> 
> We now have t-shirts that are on sale saying we survived the heat wave of 2011.
> 
> Fires are still burning with new ones starting daily.  We had another new one at the edge of our county this afternoon, but thankfully it was under control quickly.
> 
> Pixie/Moose dust for all those in our state and others that are dealing with drought and wildfires.



That isn't a record anyone would be proud of sharing I don't think. Stay safe and sending prayers that you all get some relief soon.


----------



## TammyNC

cheer4bison said:


> I'll be heading out to Aulani in a few days.  Let me know if there's anything you'd like to know about it.  I'll try to find out while I'm there.



Have a great and safe trip. I think we all will be anxious to hear your thoughts and any tips you pick up while there. 

I filled out the Mom's Panel application but think that since I was signed in with our family ID, they think it was Jimmy as he was the one they addressed the reply email to. Oh well, maybe next year.


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> Well, I have the unhappy pleasure of telling my groupie friends that our area of Texas now has the new record of 100+ days for the summer.  We have 70 days which passes the previous record of 69 days in 1980.
> 
> We now have t-shirts that are on sale saying we survived the heat wave of 2011.
> 
> Fires are still burning with new ones starting daily.  We had another new one at the edge of our county this afternoon, but thankfully it was under control quickly.
> 
> Pixie/Moose dust for all those in our state and others that are dealing with drought and wildfires.



Oh my.  You guys sure did have a rough summer (and still).  I am glad that you and your house are safe.
You and your state are in our prayers.

Cheer4, have a wonderful time!


----------



## Granny

Jimmy’s recent “poll” had us naming our favorite places and things at WDW.  I thought it might be interesting to compile all the answers to see how much sameness and diversity there is in our little band of Groupies.  

The number in parenthesis is the number of respondents that chose that response.  No number means one person mentioned it.

Without further ado, here’s the Groupies’ favorites!


*1. Sitdown restaurant in parks*
50’s Prime Time (8)
Le Celier (3)
Via Napoli (2)
Biergarten (2)
Crystal Palace (2)
Tusker House (2)
Liberty Tree Tavern
Teppan Edo
Bistro de Paris
Mama Melrose
Sci Fi
Rose & Crown 

*2. Sitdown restaurant in resorts *
Artist Point (4)
Yachtsmen’s Steakhouse (4)
Ohana (4)
Whispering Canyon (4)
Jiko (3)
Kona Café (2)
Cape May (2)
Narcoose (2)
Trail’s End
Olivia’s
Boma
Victoria & Alberts

*3. Quick service in parks*
Pecos Bill’s (7)
Flame Tree BBQ (6)
Sunshine Seasons (6)
Columbia Harbor House (3)
Casey’s Corner (2)
Pizzafari
China in Epcot
Pinocchio’s Village Haus 

*4. Quick service meal at resorts *
Roaring Fork (9)
Mara (4)
Beaches & Cream (2)
Artist Palette
Goods to Go

*5. Snack spot* 
Main Street Bakery (2)
Anywhere in World Showcase
Garden in Great Britain
DAK near river, room balcony
near Main Street USA
Kringla Bakery
Fort Wilderness beach
Kara Melkuche
Enchanted Grove
Writer’s Stop
Crepes in France
Lunching Pad
Near Tower of Terror
SSR

*6. Snack *
Dole Whip (8)
Mickey Bar (5)
Popcorn (4)
Strawberry Swir
Goofy Bar
Nuts
Frozen Cokes
Chocolate & Caramel covered marshmallows
cupcake

*7. Park *
Magic Kingdom (12)
EPCOT (7)
Animal Kingdom (3)
Hollywood Studios (2)

*8. Ride at each park*

MK:  
Haunted Mansion (4)
Splash Mountain (3)
Thunder Mountain (3)
Peter Pan (2)
Space Mountain (2)
Pirates of Caribbean
Tomorrowland Transit Authority
Pooh ride
Train
Buzz Lightyear
Snow White

EPCOT:  
Soarin (10)
Test Track (6)
Mission: Space (2)
Spaceship Earth
Rio del Tiempo

DHS:  
Toy Story Midway Mania (8)
Tower of Terror (8)
Rockn Roller coaster (2)
Star Tours

DAK:  
Kilamanjaro Safari (9)
Everest (8)
Kali river Rapids (2)
Dinosaur
Rafiki’s Animal Watch

*9. Show at each park *

MK: 
Philharmagic (7)
Wishes (6)
Tiki room
Main Street Electrical Parade
Spectromagic
Jungle Cruise

EPCOT:  
Illuminations (10)
American Adventure (4)
Canada movie
France movie
China movie
Bedtime Stories with Belle
British Band
Candlelight Processional

DHS:  
Fantasmic (8)
Beauty & the Beast (6)
Indy Jones Stunt Spectacular (2)
Voyage of the Little Mermaid
American Idol

DAK: 
Festival of the Lion King (12)
Nemo (2)
Flights of Wonder (2)
Tough to be a Bug
Circle of Life
Tarzan Rocks

*10.Resort other than VWL *

AKL/AKV (7)
BWV (6)
BC/BCV (4)
VGC (2)
SSR (2)
OKW (2) 

*11. Special Events*

Candlelight Processional (6)
Flower & Garden (4)
Food & Wine (3)
Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party (3)
Christmas Season (3)
Segway Tour
Pirates & Princess Party
Mickey’s Backyard BBQ

Pretty interesting feedback from the Groupies!


----------



## Muushka

Good job Granny!  Interesting.


----------



## franandaj

Thanks for putting that together Granny, it was very interesting.  I'm a big statistics person, so that was fun!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Yeah, *THANKS* *Granny!*  Seeing our responses listed out does indeed give us a good idea of the diversity in tastes we have among us.  It also tells me where I probably wont run into many of you.  Such is life.


----------



## franandaj

Dizny Dad said:


> Yeah, *THANKS* *Granny!*  Seeing our responses listed out does indeed give us a good idea of the diversity in tastes we have among us.  It also tells me where I probably wont run into many of you.  Such is life.



  I was sort of thinking the same thing.  I noticed that a lot of my answers were at the bottom with no number after it!  But there were a few others where I was in good company!  We should try this on some of those "other" threads and see how the responses differ!  That would be fun!


----------



## jimmytammy

Wow Granny, I am overwhelmed just reading all the info.  I cant imagine putting all that together!!  Thanks!!!!!

Kathy
Prayers going to you folks that TX gets outta the heat and soon


----------



## horselover

Very cool Granny!  Thanks for putting that together.

I'd also like to take this opportunity to say only 21 more days until Disney!!!    

DiznyDi - we should touch base soon re: our meet!            I will be very happy for an excuse to meet you at the Lodge if need be!


----------



## cheer4bison

TammyNC said:


> Have a great and safe trip. I think we all will be anxious to hear your thoughts and any tips you pick up while there.
> 
> I filled out the Mom's Panel application but think that since I was signed in with our family ID, they think it was Jimmy as he was the one they addressed the reply email to. Oh well, maybe next year.



Hi Tammy,

Thanks for your good wishes regarding the Aulani trip.  I'll take plenty of notes and pictures to share with the groupies upon my return.

I wouldn't worry too much about the email that you used.  Many families share email accounts.  As long as they can reach you, I bet you're good to go.  Keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Granny

franandaj said:


> We should try this on some of those "other" threads and see how the responses differ!



There are OTHER threads?   Really??


----------



## TammyNC

cheer4bison said:


> Hi Tammy,
> 
> Thanks for your good wishes regarding the Aulani trip.  I'll take plenty of notes and pictures to share with the groupies upon my return.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about the email that you used.  Many families share email accounts.  As long as they can reach you, I bet you're good to go.  Keeping fingers crossed for you!



Thanks!! We'll see what happens.


----------



## TammyNC

Granny-Thanks for compiling all of the answers, very interesting to see them listed together.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> There are OTHER threads?   Really??


----------



## DiznyDi

horselover said:


> Very cool Granny!  Thanks for putting that together.
> 
> I'd also like to take this opportunity to say only 21 more days until Disney!!!
> 
> DiznyDi - we should touch base soon re: our meet!            I will be very happy for an excuse to meet you at the Lodge if need be!



Sending you a PM.  Only 24 days for Kate and me!  
So sorry I'm leaving you at home this time, DDad!

Granny, I echo previous comments, many thanks for your efforts!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> Stopher...sorry to read your post.  Pixie dust coming your way!
> 
> The floods have finally started to recede around these parts! Harrisburg was in bad shape.  I was lucky..no water in my basement!  But so many other people were not so lucky.  School was even cancelled on Thursday!  Weird having a weather emergency day so early in the year!



Blossomz did you see the pictures from Knoebels?  Wow!  They had so much damage.  Sad to see what happened to the old carousel and other rides.  Also very sad news from Hershey on the loss of the animals there due to the flooding.  



eliza61 said:


> As Americans I suspect well always grapple with how to memorialize 9/11.  How do we sufficiently teach future generations to remember the occasion without imposing on them the burden of preserving a tragedy.  How do we move forward while honoring the past.
> 
> You have expanded my capacity to love and care, for that I am immeasurably grateful.
> 
> So no matter how you mark the day, this weekend part one of your homework assignments is to treat yourself special, know that any survivor of this tragedy could not have done it without you.


That was beautiful!  Eliza I thought of you so much this past weekend.  You are quite a treasure.  I am so glad that I have had the chance to get to know you on here.  So grateful that you are here to share your sense of humor and profound words with us.


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> . . . . . .  Only 24 days for Kate and me!
> So sorry I'm leaving you at home this time, DDad!. . . . . . . !



We all do expect daily updates while you are in the world!

(OK Groupies, the party is at my house; if the police are in the driveway, just act natural and drive past)


----------



## eliza61

Dizny Dad said:


> We all do expect daily updates while you are in the world!
> 
> (OK Groupies, the party is at my house; if the police are in the driveway, just act natural and drive past)



LOL.  and no adult supervision!!  

I'm bringing friends.





and these two are very stylish.











Since the cops are going to be there, I'll tell him to lay low.


----------



## Granny

Very nice pictorial response, Eliza! 

Thanks all for the nice comments about compiling the responses to Jimmy's quiz.  I guess the numbers nerd in me just compelled me to do that!   And I have some responses that were out there by themselves too.  

But back to the matter at hand.   DDad, we're looking forward to yet another great Groupie party!


----------



## wildernessDad

Sorry about my signature.  PhotoBucket said that I was over my limit.  I've made most of my folders there private now and have disabled downloading by others so once it clears, I should be okay for the long haul.

Anywho, I need a WDW fix.  Who's with me?


----------



## Muushka

That would be me, WD!  In about 50 days we will be there.

Granny, I love that picture, moose with wine!

DDad!  Yes, we will drive by if we see police cars outside of the party palace!


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDad

What time should we be there?

Eliza
Looks like a good time if all your friends listed show!

WD

Im at 30 days and cant wait!!

We are in Hotlanta(though its rather cool here0) to see braves and mets.  Tonight is Star wars night so I know at some point HS will enter my mind(heck, its entering right now)
After tomorrows game, Styx is playing.  Casey get real excited about that one, he isnt into sports much, but he tolerates with me and T.

While here, we are going to visit a young man who graduated this year with our DD.  He is at the Shepherd Center.  He was paralyzed from his neck down a few weeks ago from a diving accident.  He has amazing faith and God is sustaining him all the way.  Drs dont give any hope for walking, but I can tell you God is using this young man in a big way, and I have a feeling a huge miracle is waiting for him.  DD and friends had concert last week with local bands to raise $$ for his family to help with expenses.  They raised over $1100.00!!  It was all volunteer.  Our local teens amaze us at times.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!!!

Oh, and Go Braves!!  And Panthers too!!


----------



## Muushka

Have a great time JT.  What a wonderful story about the young man and the people he is reaching.  
Prayers for that miracle!


----------



## jimmytammy

2nd page...that just isnt like us


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> That would be me, WD!  In about 50 days we will be there.



Well, now it's 70 days until I check into the Lodge, our beautiful Lodge!  Woo hoo!!!!


----------



## Inkmahm

Dynaguy and I did a road trip to PA to visit family here. Doing a lot of driving- it's a beautiful  state!  Should be home the end of this week.  Another advantage of being unemployed- this is the first time we've had time to drive from WI instead of fly.  It's nice to have the extra time here.  Dynaguy's dad is getting chemo for his colon cancer and he looks  MUCH better than I expected he would.  I know he has a huge family and group of friends praying for his recovery and God seems to be listening.  We're taking him to see his mom on Monday, a 3 hour drive from here.  He will be able to sleep while we drive.  Her birthay is in a few days and she will be 98.  I have no grandma of my own so it will be nice to see Dynaguy's.  I want to see her while she is alive, not at a funeral. Having time to make this trip is really a blessing.

I guess our count is 31 days until our next WDW trip.  F&W festival, here we come!  It is also 78 days until our WDW trip for the Christmas decorations and celebrating Allears 15th anniversary.  We're looking forward to that one as we won the lottery for various events being held by Allears, including the grand fnale night at Illuminations.  Illuminations at Christmas time is my absolutely favorite holiday show anywhere.  Makes me cry every time.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!  The rest of Dynaguy's  immediate family will be here soon for a family birthday celebration so I'm looking forward to seeing them.  While Dynaguy has been back here several times, I haven't been to PA since August of last year.

And just to put in a comment about our lodge, I am REALLY looking forward to our Dec trip as we are in a one bedroom at our lodge, just the two of us.  Which also means we have a better shot at getting to a gathering this year if there is one in December!  Last year we missed it having to pick up relatives at the airport.  Now we can be more flexible.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Sounds like a wonderful road trip, *Inkmahm & Dynaguy*.  May the roads all rise to meet you . . .


OK, so the party week will go like this: DiznyDi and Pastor Katie will leave on Sunday right after services for a week at The Lodge.  Pastor Luke will be staying with me for the week.  We will work hard and sleep well, but I think I will postpone our hymn sing this time.  Sorry, but the police are busy, anyway.


On another thought . . . DiznyDi and DD are just 20 days out! DiznyDi can really hear the drum beat of The Lodge!  What a great trip it will be.  This trip was planned when Pastor Katie was recovering from a partial lung resection.  It seemed like a good incentive and make looking to the future twinkle a bit at the time.  All things are well with Pastor Katie; back singing in the choir, singing solos, 100% active in the life of her church.  We have been blessed.


----------



## eliza61

Some times when you can't get to the world it's still nice to get out of the house.  I'm  lucky in that I live within driving proximity to Washington DC, which happens to be one of my favorite cities.

Hung out at the new MLK memorial.  very nice.  It's between the Jefferson and the Lincoln Memorials (called the "line of leadership") right on the Tidal basin.

Entrance way called the "valley of despair"






















Surrounding the memorial is a granite wall very similiar to the Vietnam Memorial subscribed with various Dr. King quotes.





From the back of the memorial is a stunning view of the Jefferson Memorial


----------



## MiaSRN62

*JT*....wonderful family about the boy who graduated with your dd. And what an inspiration to everyone. It's touching how people are coming together for him. 
And *Inkmahm*....you didn't stop and visit me on your travels through PA  Glad you had a nice trip. 
*eliza*....D.C. is a great city. I need to stop there and look around one day. I'm about 3 hrs away. Pass through it every now and again, but would love to stop and explore one day soon. Beautiful photos. 

Sorry I've been away guys.....school and WDW/Tallahassee trip end of Aug had taken so much of my entire month of Aug. We flew back in hurricane Irene on Aug 27. Almost couldn't get my son's gf to get on the plane. She was having a panic attack and crying ! Very strange flight attendants on our SW plane. It was rumored they were ex-military or reserves or something ? Big burly guys with the emergency protocol strapped to their wrists. Anyway.....I don't recommend flying through hurricanes. All flights AFTER ours were cancelled. We touched down in Philly---drove home in torrential rain.....electrical blackouts.....tornado warnings .....flooding....but we survived. Hope everyone here in our group who was affected by Irene and Lee faired well. It was a rough few weeks here in PA and other parts of the country. Prayers still going out to those who need them. I work with a woman who had an 80 feet tree fall on her roof back in early Sept and is still not able to move back in to her home. 

I have not been on the DIS since late July---I apologize. 
My daughter informed my husband and I over the summer that she will not come back home to live after her FSU graduation May '12. She is in love......will be a 1 year anniversary for her bf and her in a few weeks. She plans to stay in FL with him. So I've been "down" over the summer. On a good note, we did get to go to a family 50th wedding anniversary party in August. Saw family from CA and AZ we hadn't seen in a decade almost. The party went so well and we connected so much that a big family reunion is planned on board the Carnival Dream in May '12. Dh and I are gonna try and come up with the $$. We have a Disney Magic cruise in less than 2 weeks. But we would really love to do this family one. 

Another reason I've struggled with my energy levels is I'm still on the graveyard shift and trying to do school and everything on top. I got notice that as of the end of October I'm back on the 3-11 pm shift. I should have lots more energy for things in my life. My summer has been filled with a spot of depression and fatigue. 
Sorry to bore you all with this....hope everyone has been well & please forgive my absence. 

And happy belated birthdays to all the July/Aug people I missed. Hope you all had much happiness on your special days !
*Oshawa ....................July 6
lisah0711..................July11
deebits AKA Deirdre...July 17 
DaveH......................July 26
BWV Dreamin...........July 31

TammyNC.......August 15
DynaGuy.........August 20
DODIE!!..........August 31*


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Look at my ticker!!!  Only one month - 30 days - until my trip to POP, AKV and VWL!!!!


----------



## twokats

Hey y'all, we actually got a 1/2" of rain last night. . . . hope for more, but at least it is a beginning!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Eliza *- THANKS! Great pictures of a memorial for a great man; very impressive!  Thanks for sharing.

*MiaSRN62 *-  on a couple of notes . . 

*twokats* - 1/2" - a good start!


----------



## wildernessDad

Eliza, nice pics!

I'll have to try and check the MLK Memorial out this Saturday as we'll be at the National Gallery and Air and Space Museum.  I definitely love eating at the Cascade Cafe for lunch.  It's underground between the two National Gallery buildings.


----------



## Granny

*Maria*...great to see you again!  Best wishes as you make your way through life situations.   

*Eliza*...thank you for sharing the pictures and descriptions of the new memorial.  I agree that Washington DC is a great place to spend time.  

*Grumpy Grandma*...sounds like a great trip coming up!  

*Twokats*...glad you have gotten a little relief.  Best wishes for more rain.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Inkmahm said:


> Dynaguy and I did a road trip to PA to visit family here. Doing a lot of driving- it's a beautiful  state!  Should be home the end of this week.  Another advantage of being unemployed- this is the first time we've had time to drive from WI instead of fly.  It's nice to have the extra time here.  Dynaguy's dad is getting chemo for his colon cancer and he looks  MUCH better than I expected he would.  I know he has a huge family and group of friends praying for his recovery and God seems to be listening.  We're taking him to see his mom on Monday, a 3 hour drive from here.  He will be able to sleep while we drive.  Her birthay is in a few days and she will be 98.  I have no grandma of my own so it will be nice to see Dynaguy's.  I want to see her while she is alive, not at a funeral. Having time to make this trip is really a blessing.


Yes it is pretty here in Pa.  Where were you visiting?  Prayers for your FIL.  



Dizny Dad said:


> On another thought . . . DiznyDi and DD are just 20 days out! DiznyDi can really hear the drum beat of The Lodge!  What a great trip it will be.  This trip was planned when Pastor Katie was recovering from a partial lung resection.  It seemed like a good incentive and make looking to the future twinkle a bit at the time.  All things are well with Pastor Katie; back singing in the choir, singing solos, 100% active in the life of her church.  We have been blessed.


Glad to hear that!



eliza61 said:


> Some times when you can't get to the world it's still nice to get out of the house.  I'm  lucky in that I live within driving proximity to Washington DC, which happens to be one of my favorite cities.



Love to visit D.C.  That MLK memorial sure looks impressive!  We were hoping to go down this weekend with my Dad's vet group but it got cancelled for lack of interest!  Crazy!







MiaSRN62 said:


> I have not been on the DIS since late July---I apologize.
> My daughter informed my husband and I over the summer that she will not come back home to live after her FSU graduation May '12. She is in love......will be a 1 year anniversary for her bf and her in a few weeks. She plans to stay in FL with him.


Oh Maria that would be so hard!


----------



## eliza61

MiaSRN62 said:


> *I have not been on the DIS since late July---I apologize.
> My daughter informed my husband and I over the summer that she will not come back home to live after her FSU graduation May '12. She is in love......will be a 1 year anniversary for her bf and her in a few weeks. She plans to stay in FL with him. So I've been "down" over the summer. On a good note, we did get to go to a family 50th wedding anniversary party in August. Saw family from CA and AZ we hadn't seen in a decade almost. The party went so well and we connected so much that a big family reunion is planned on board the Carnival Dream in May '12. Dh and I are gonna try and come up with the $$. We have a Disney Magic cruise in less than 2 weeks. But we would really love to do this family one.
> 
> [/I]*



Welcome back Maria.

I totally agree graveyard shifts stink.  when I got my first "real" job it was at the limirick nuclear powerplant and it was rotating shifts 7-3, 3-11 and 11-7, every one said that I would eventually get use to it but I swear I never adjusted to the 11-7 am shift.  


I know your daughter staying in FL must be hard,  I too decided to stay in Pittsburgh after graduation, not for love but for a job I had just gotten.  I think my stepmom and dad always harbored this hope that I would eventually move back home.    I often tease my 2 older brothers that there was a double standard for guys, since both of them were in the Navy and stationed out in San Diego but they never had any pressure to move back home.  go figure.

Anyway I have total faith and confidence that you and your daughter will navigate the distance and remain as close as ever.  Now may be a good time to get a Southwest frequent flier card.  

Hugs for you.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks for all the kind words guys ! I appreciate it---and letting me vent a little. 
eliza...I actually do various shifts but my main shift is 11 pm to 7:30 am. But the last two weeks I did all three shifts each week (7a-3p, 3p-11p and 11p-7am). I am both hooked on caffeine and Ambien ! I cannot wait till end of Oct when I'll be 95% 3 pm to 11 pm shift ! 
And couple these ridiculous shifts and working short-staffed with my emotions over missing my dd. She literally just texted me a pic of her official new work ID (she got a part-time job) with Florida Fish and Wildlife !  I just see her starting her new life in Florida and it makes me   I honestly couldn't post anything like this on any other board/thread. You guys are great. And thanks a ton for the hug eliza ! I see us ending up closer (miles-wise) in the future ! On a reassuring note, she found a really good guy who thinks the world of her. So that helps us more knowing they've found eachother. 



> Inkmahm :I have no grandma of my own so it will be nice to see Dynaguy's. I want to see her while she is alive, not at a funeral. Having time to make this trip is really a blessing.


this touched me.....so glad you have the time to share with family and be together with them when it's so important. Prayers and hugs !


----------



## Muushka

Maria!

Man, I can feel your pain with those mixed shifts.  Many many moons ago I worked at a hospital that didn't have the brains to have set people work set shifts.  That just about did me in!

In any event, it is good to see you, we missed you!  I hope the missing of your daughter gets easier as time goes by.....

twokats   Rain! 

Grumpy Grandma Wow, you will be at the world for a while!  We won't be down for 6 weeks!  Hope to connect.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks so much *Muushka*.....exceptional group of DIS friends here 



> tea pot 23-October 2 BLT


*Teapot*....noticed you'll be at BLT same time as me ! Maybe we can meet for a quick "hello" ? I'm only there Sept 28 (late) until Oct 1 (drive over and embark the Magic !). We're planning on doing MNSSHP on 9/30 .  Let me know


----------



## Inkmahm

MiaSRN62 said:


> this touched me.....so glad you have the time to share with family and be together with them when it's so important. Prayers and hugs !



Hey Maria!  Glad to see you back again.

We're actually still IN Pennsylvania right now.  We went to visit Dynaguy's grandma on Monday and the visit was great!  She is very hard of hearing and just about blind. But we took her favorite cake and cookies as well as a dozen roses and I think that made her happy.  She had cheese puffs for dinner and cracked me up.  But at 98, you can have whatever you want to eat as far as I'm concerned.

Today we drove to Adamstown to see all the antique shops there.  Didn't get anything for ourselves but we did find a great Longaberger basked for carrying pies for my MIL.  Also some cups and saucers in her depression glass pattern to replace some that had broken over the years.  Wish we had gotten there earlier today but I had NO clue how many shops there were.

Tomorrow we are heading to the Lancaster area to see the Pennsylvania Dutch.  Any suggestions on what we shouldn't miss there?  I figured out you're within about 75 miles of it.  I think I want to take an Amish buggy ride and maybe a tour or two.  Also I LOVE Amish quilts but I have one that I bought almost 25 years ago and I just don't use it on our bed so the critters can't destroy it.  I should get it out to enjoy it anyway, I guess.  My arthritic knees are killing me tonight after about 4 or 5 hours in the antique shops.  I'm hoping after icing them tonight and getting a good night's rest that I will be up for Lancaster tomorrow. 

My FIL had his 5th chemo treatment today and is doing very well.  His attitude is so positive, it's amazing.  Prayers really do help!  His family has many pastors and is very religious.  I KNOW he is in the prayers of many people.  

We're enjoying our stay here in PA so much that we're staying two days longer than planned.  My logic is that I'd rather drive back through Chicago on a Saturday than a Friday.  Being unemployed has some advantages.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

How's everyone doing? Sorry that I haven't been on in a while but I had two family issues to deal with.

My mom was sick for almost a week and I had to take her to two doctor's last minute. No clue what was wrong with her but she might have caught a bug from somewhere. She's finally feeling better, eating more and back to herself thank goodness. 

DH fell last Wednesday and was taken to the ER. We went out to dinner and as we were going up the stairs, he slipped on something, fell backwards, hit his head on the table and landed on his back. DH has back issues to start with (degenerative disc disease/arthritis in the thoracic spine). I was walking ahead of him and couldn't break his fall. He blacked out for a minute or two so once he came to I ran inside and asked our waitress to call 911. CAT scan was clear but the ER doctor wanted to keep him for several hours just to make sure no new injuries appeared. His face was very swollen (due to the impact) and didn't want to take any changes. Arrived home at 1:30am, bed at 3:30am and up by 5:30am to pick him up at the hospital. Thank goodness he didn't injure himself and only had a small bump on his head. He rested on Thursday and worked from home on Friday since he was having balance issues. 

This week is running mom around, errands and getting caught up. I need a vacation after the past two weeks! 

I'll try to go back and read the posts later on today if I can. Just wanted to stop by and say hello to everyone.

I hope all of you are doing well!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Inkmahm said:


> Hey Maria!  Glad to see you back again.
> 
> We're actually still IN Pennsylvania right now.  We went to visit Dynaguy's grandma on Monday and the visit was great!  She is very hard of hearing and just about blind. But we took her favorite cake and cookies as well as a dozen roses and I think that made her happy.  She had cheese puffs for dinner and cracked me up.  But at 98, you can have whatever you want to eat as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Tomorrow we are heading to the Lancaster area to see the Pennsylvania Dutch.  Any suggestions on what we shouldn't miss there?  I figured out you're within about 75 miles of it.  I think I want to take an Amish buggy ride and maybe a tour or two.  Also I LOVE Amish quilts but I have one that I bought almost 25 years ago and I just don't use it on our bed so the critters can't destroy it.  I should get it out to enjoy it anyway, I guess.  My arthritic knees are killing me tonight after about 4 or 5 hours in the antique shops.  I'm hoping after icing them tonight and getting a good night's rest that I will be up for Lancaster tomorrow.
> 
> My FIL had his 5th chemo treatment today and is doing very well.  His attitude is so positive, it's amazing.  Prayers really do help!  His family has many pastors and is very religious.  I KNOW he is in the prayers of many people.
> 
> We're enjoying our stay here in PA so much that we're staying two days longer than planned.  My logic is that I'd rather drive back through Chicago on a Saturday than a Friday.  Being unemployed has some advantages.



Yes....I'm about an hour from Lancaster---takes us about 90 min to get to get a little further to Hershey. There are many quaint shops, wineries, farms, and shopping outlets in the Lancaster area. Longwood Gardens is about an hour from Lancaster and that's very beautiful there. Crystal Caves is also about an hour away in Kutztown. Parts of Lancaster are like a true step back in time.....have an enjoyable visit. If I weren't working 3-11 pm today I'd meet ya there !  All the best to your FIL with his treatments and I hope your knee holds out Inkmahm.


----------



## MiaSRN62

So sorry to hear about your mom and DH *IBHP* ! Glad your mom is doing better and hope your dh has made a full recovery. Any head injury is nothing to take lightly. And poor you---sounds like you do need some R&R. Hope some more relaxing days are headed your way


----------



## jimmytammy

It seems there is a lot going on in our groupie friends lives these days.  Just know that our family will lift you all in prayer for good health and better days to come.


----------



## edk35

WE OFFICIALLY OWN VWL POINTS!!!!  Yesterday we got the email that our 50 pt. contract passed and today we got another email that the 100 pt. contract passed.   SO............. excited. NOW... I will add a VWL siggie.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

edk35 said:


> WE OFFICIALLY OWN VWL POINTS!!!!  Yesterday we got the email that our 50 pt. contract passed and today we got another email that the 100 pt. contract passed.   SO............. excited. NOW... I will add a VWL siggie.



I love VWL!!! I just booked the first week of March! It's been 3 years since my last visit! I'll be hanging out here now for a while.

Denise congrats and I'm sooo jealous!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Hello groupies! Can anyone tell me what the weather is like at the lodge the first week of March? Just booked it!


----------



## Muushka

edk35 said:


> WE OFFICIALLY OWN VWL POINTS!!!!  Yesterday we got the email that our 50 pt. contract passed and today we got another email that the 100 pt. contract passed.   SO............. excited. NOW... I will add a VWL siggie.



*We wanted you to add that siggie a long time ago!  Anyway,*

*Welcome home!!!*



BWV Dreamin said:


> I love VWL!!! I just booked the first week of March! It's been 3 years since my last visit! I'll be hanging out here now for a while.
> 
> Denise congrats and I'm sooo jealous!



There's my girlfriend!  We have missed you!  And very glad to have you back with us.
March weather.....if I remember correctly, very nice!


----------



## edk35

BWV Dreamin said:


> I love VWL!!! I just booked the first week of March! It's been 3 years since my last visit! I'll be hanging out here now for a while.
> 
> Denise congrats and I'm sooo jealous!



ENJOY!!!!! I can't wait to stay there.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*edk35* - *WELCOME HOME!*

Grab a Groupie Moose for your signature, share your stories of The Lodge, and let us all know what is happening in your neck of the woods . .


----------



## jimmytammy

edk35 said:


> WE OFFICIALLY OWN VWL POINTS!!!!  Yesterday we got the email that our 50 pt. contract passed and today we got another email that the 100 pt. contract passed.   SO............. excited. NOW... I will add a VWL siggie.



Welcome Home!!


----------



## jimmytammy

BWV Dreamin said:


> Hello groupies! Can anyone tell me what the weather is like at the lodge the first week of March? Just booked it!



We like March at WDW.  The weather is normally very nice, warm, not hot.  Never experienced a lot of rain then.  We have been 4 times I believe and going back in Mar. 2012


----------



## wildernessDad

edk35 said:


> WE OFFICIALLY OWN VWL POINTS!!!!  Yesterday we got the email that our 50 pt. contract passed and today we got another email that the 100 pt. contract passed.   SO............. excited. NOW... I will add a VWL siggie.



Welcome!


----------



## MiaSRN62

edk35 !!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I really really want to be a VWL owner!!! How can I convince the hubby? Denise, what was your strategy? I could always sell Beach Club...


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Ok, what is the name of the bar inside the Lodge? My first stop is to have a drink there. Also, is there a secret room or area up on the top floors? Somehow I think I read this.


----------



## horselover

BWV Dreamin said:


> Ok, what is the name of the bar inside the Lodge? My first stop is to have a drink there. Also, is there a secret room or area up on the top floors? Somehow I think I read this.



The Territory Lounge.  Lots of little hidden nooks upstairs.  Take the stairs across from the entrance to Whispering Canyon & then just explore that level.            There's a beautiful balcony up there with a gorgeous view of the lake.


----------



## wildernessDad

While I was in the Navy around 1975/1976 (yes, I'm old), I was stationed in Windsor Locks, Ct at the reactor prototype.  My wife met a lady in one of her night classes and they became good friends.  She and I became acquainted as well, as we all played tennis and the like.

Fast forward to the year 2011.  My wife has kept in touch with her via the obligatory Xmas cards..  Last year, we called them, she is now married, and asked if they wanted to go to WDW with us and share a villa.  That was a no go at the time.  My wife suggested that we call them again for this year.  I called her husband and then she called my wife.  Well, they said yes to coming to WDW and staying with us at VWL for our Nov/Dec vacation.    My wife's friend has some serious health issues, so it may be her first and only trip to WDW, but she and her husband are psyched about coming to the World.    We are going to find out a definitive answer next Tuesday when she talks with her doctors.

This is one of the main reasons why I bought DVC - to share it with my children (two beautiful girls and my son), granddaughter and friends.  Unfortunately, I can't be with my girls and my granddaughter as much as I'd like, but my friends are coming with us and that will be fun.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*wildernessDad* - yup, sharing is the best - sharing makes all things better (the good times and the bad).  Have a great time reconnecting with old friends!

Anybody remember the MK tour Muuska lead us all on back in Dec.'2010?  It was fun 'cause we shared our time together.  It's funny, we didn't "DO" anything noteworthy, just listened to our momma moose and fall in line . . but I have good memories of the sharing time it was.  Let's all do it again real soon!


----------



## MiaSRN62

wildernessDad said:


> This is one of the main reasons why I bought DVC - to share it with my children (two beautiful girls and my son), granddaughter and friends.  Unfortunately, I can't be with my girls and my granddaughter as much as I'd like, but my friends are coming with us and that will be fun.



So true WD ! I hope your wife's friend gets a clean bill of health and can vacation with you guys  We've vacationed with family and friends as well. In many circumstances where they would not have been able to afford a vacation. We've given stays in our DVC away as gifts to friends (a 2 night studio for their anniversary) and our kids etc. We have never regretted our DVC decision


----------



## jimmytammy

Agree WD!
DVC has been great for us to share with family.  My folks have been a few times, Ts mom once.  She isnt big on WDW, but we were able to repay her with a place to stay since she was the one who got us started going there in the 1st place.  And my folks have been so wonderful to me and my family through the years, I feel so blessed in being able to allow them a place to stay in return.  My folks BTW love the Lodge.


----------



## twokats

wildernessDad said:


> While I was in the Navy around 1975/1976 (yes, I'm old), I was stationed in Windsor Locks, Ct at the reactor prototype.  . . . . . .



WD, I totally disagree. . . . you are not old.  I was graduating college in 75 and had my first child in 76!!!


----------



## horselover

12 more days!  12 more days!  Woo hoo!!!!          How about you WD?  How many more days?

So excited for this year's MNSSHP.  First time for the whole family going.  We have a family theme for costumes.  We're going to look awesome if I do say so myself.          I will be sure to post the pics.  So excited!


----------



## TammyNC

edk35 said:


> WE OFFICIALLY OWN VWL POINTS!!!!  Yesterday we got the email that our 50 pt. contract passed and today we got another email that the 100 pt. contract passed.   SO............. excited. NOW... I will add a VWL siggie.



Welcome home...how exciting to have gotten those emails!!



horselover said:


> 12 more days!  12 more days!  Woo hoo!!!!          How about you WD?  How many more days?
> 
> So excited for this year's MNSSHP.  First time for the whole family going.  We have a family theme for costumes.  We're going to look awesome if I do say so myself.          I will be sure to post the pics.  So excited!



Have a great time, can't wait to see your pictures!!


----------



## tea pot

Page 99 
I've been gone that Long !

So Sorry Guys 
 Life just sometimes gets in the way
 ( a complete understatement this time.)

We are now back on track and plan on staying there God willing
During my absence you have all sincerely been in my thoughts and prayers. :

Now I'm happy to report that we can do the 2 day Happy Dance 
 These guys are for you WD

My youngest DD and I are heading down Sunday for a 7 night stay at BLT

Yes Yes Maria 
I'd love to meet up any time with a fellow VWL groupie
especially a fellow nurse who also has a daughter who went to school in Florida and stayed there.
 We need to talk, I'll be sending you a IM

Well I'm off to read back a little more 
Stay Well Dear Friends


----------



## Granny

Good morning Groupies!






A few reminders of our beloved Lodge:


























And our favorite Mooseketeer...







Can you tell I'm missing the place a bit today!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I Book -   Wow what a time you have had!  Glad everything has turned out okay.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Inkmahm said:


> We're actually still IN Pennsylvania right now.  We went to visit Dynaguy's grandma on Monday and the visit was great!  She is very hard of hearing and just about blind. But we took her favorite cake and cookies as well as a dozen roses and I think that made her happy.  She had cheese puffs for dinner and cracked me up.  But at 98, you can have whatever you want to eat as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Today we drove to Adamstown to see all the antique shops there.  Didn't get anything for ourselves but we did find a great Longaberger basked for carrying pies for my MIL.  Also some cups and saucers in her depression glass pattern to replace some that had broken over the years.  Wish we had gotten there earlier today but I had NO clue how many shops there were.
> 
> Tomorrow we are heading to the Lancaster area to see the Pennsylvania Dutch.  Any suggestions on what we shouldn't miss there?  I figured out you're within about 75 miles of it.  I think I want to take an Amish buggy ride and maybe a tour or two.  Also I LOVE Amish quilts but I have one that I bought almost 25 years ago and I just don't use it on our bed so the critters can't destroy it.  I should get it out to enjoy it anyway, I guess.  My arthritic knees are killing me tonight after about 4 or 5 hours in the antique shops.  I'm hoping after icing them tonight and getting a good night's rest that I will be up for Lancaster tomorrow.
> 
> We're enjoying our stay here in PA so much that we're staying two days longer than planned.  My logic is that I'd rather drive back through Chicago on a Saturday than a Friday.  Being unemployed has some advantages.



You have been very close to where I live!  In fact when Maria mentioned Crystal Cave it is in the same town where DD goes to college!  I drive past the sign for it every day.   Hope you enjoyed your visit.  Did you get to go to Kitchen Kettle?  I wish I would have been on here to suggest it to you.


----------



## MiaSRN62

tea pot said:


> Page 99
> I've been gone that Long !
> 
> So Sorry Guys
> Life just sometimes gets in the way
> ( a complete understatement this time.)
> 
> Yes Yes Maria
> I'd love to meet up any time with a fellow VWL groupie
> especially a fellow nurse who also has a daughter who went to school in Florida and stayed there.
> We need to talk, I'll be sending you a IM
> 
> Well I'm off to read back a little more
> Stay Well Dear Friends



Yaaay *teapot* !   Sounds good ! 
I leave for WDW on Wed, Sept 28. I'll watch for your PM ! I cannot wait---this is an adult's only trip with 3 other couples. I think DH and I will not know what to do without the kids ? Oh wait......yea........like maybe we'll ride Splash Mtn together in the front seat ?  I think so ! 
*Also, anyone here on Facebook ? I've become FB friends with a couple of DISers and it's been fun.* If anyone wants to "friend" me you can PM and I'll let you know my name on FB. I seem to be on there a lot lately due to my dd living in FL. It's how I keep up-to-date with her and sharing photos has been great. I have FB on my Blackberry so I find I can keep up easier. I have tried to access the boards via my phone, but that proves more challenging. Anyway....just wanted to put it out there if anyone was on FB. Looking forward to a groupie meet teapot !

B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L photos *Granny* !!!


----------



## lilpooh108

Granny said:


> Good morning Groupies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few reminders of our beloved Lodge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And our favorite Mooseketeer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I'm missing the place a bit today!



Love the pics! Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Wonderful pictures Granny!  Just what was needed on a Friday.  

Only 43 days until BWV and 47 days until the *Lodge*!!


----------



## horselover

Great pictures Granny!   

Welcome back Teapot!  I hope you have a wonderful trip.

Maria - I might have missed the post but it sounds like you're heading down too.  Wishing you a wonderful trip as well.  I'm sending you a PM!


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny, I miss it too.  With the weekend coming up, it would be really nice to spend it at VWL.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> While I was in the Navy around 1975/1976 (yes, I'm old), I was stationed in Windsor Locks, Ct at the reactor prototype.  My wife met a lady in one of her night classes and they became good friends.  She and I became acquainted as well, as we all played tennis and the like.
> 
> Fast forward to the year 2011.  My wife has kept in touch with her via the obligatory Xmas cards..  Last year, we called them, she is now married, and asked if they wanted to go to WDW with us and share a villa.  That was a no go at the time.  My wife suggested that we call them again for this year.  I called her husband and then she called my wife.  Well, they said yes to coming to WDW and staying with us at VWL for our Nov/Dec vacation.    My wife's friend has some serious health issues, so it may be her first and only trip to WDW, but she and her husband are psyched about coming to the World.    We are going to find out a definitive answer next Tuesday when she talks with her doctors.
> 
> This is one of the main reasons why I bought DVC - to share it with my children (two beautiful girls and my son), granddaughter and friends.  Unfortunately, I can't be with my girls and my granddaughter as much as I'd like, but my friends are coming with us and that will be fun.



 Pixie dust for all to work out to visit our beloved with your friends.  And I hope her health improves.



Dizny Dad said:


> *wildernessDad* - yup, sharing is the best - sharing makes all things better (the good times and the bad).  Have a great time reconnecting with old friends!
> 
> Anybody remember the MK tour Muuska lead us all on back in Dec.'2010?  It was fun 'cause we shared our time together.  It's funny, we didn't "DO" anything noteworthy, just listened to our momma moose and fall in line . . but I have good memories of the sharing time it was.  Let's all do it again real soon!



Actually, Stopher was the gatherer of the Groupies!  Remember he made the WC reservation, which was so much fun.  And then I think it was just plain old everyone wanting to hang that led us to MK!  That really was a very special time.



horselover said:


> 12 more days!  12 more days!  Woo hoo!!!!          How about you WD?  How many more days?
> 
> So excited for this year's MNSSHP.  First time for the whole family going.  We have a family theme for costumes.  We're going to look awesome if I do say so myself.          I will be sure to post the pics.  So excited!



Have a wonderful time!  We love MNSSHP!  My best tip is to not wait in line for the candy.  
Wait till it is nearly closing time and they hand it out like the bucket fulls!



tea pot said:


> Page 99
> I've been gone that Long !
> 
> So Sorry Guys
> Life just sometimes gets in the way
> ( a complete understatement this time.)
> 
> We are now back on track and plan on staying there God willing
> During my absence you have all sincerely been in my thoughts and prayers. :
> 
> Now I'm happy to report that we can do the 2 day Happy Dance
> These guys are for you WD
> 
> My youngest DD and I are heading down Sunday for a 7 night stay at BLT
> 
> Yes Yes Maria
> I'd love to meet up any time with a fellow VWL groupie
> especially a fellow nurse who also has a daughter who went to school in Florida and stayed there.
> We need to talk, I'll be sending you a IM
> 
> Well I'm off to read back a little more
> Stay Well Dear Friends



TP!  Good to see you girl   Have a wonderful time.


----------



## edk35

I love the the photos Granny!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing. I am soooooo happy we own points at VWL now.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Originally Posted by* horselover  *
> 12 more days! 12 more days! Woo hoo!!!!



*Julie*....just noticed our trips are overlapping by ONE day. On Oct 8 (my dh's birthday)---we'll be in Epcot with friends and having dinner 6:30 pm at Rose N Crown. If ya happen to be in the Epcot area that day maybe we can meet up---I'll be able to message you now that we're FB friends too. Or I can send you my cell if you want to text me if you're in the area. But if it's not possible, have a great vacation ! We're probably going to do MNSSHP on Sept 30


----------



## edk35

Can someone tell me how to add the siggie for VWL?? I can't remember for the life of me how to do that. THANKS


----------



## MiaSRN62

edk35 said:


> Can someone tell me how to add the siggie for VWL?? I can't remember for the life of me how to do that. THANKS



Sure..."right" click it and "save image as".  Save it to a place or folder of your choosing on your computer. Then, use a photo storage site such as offered here on DIS or something like Photobucket. Once downloaded to the site of your choosing, you can copy the image url here and paste it on your signature set up page here on DIS. 

HTH !


----------



## franandaj

Thanks for the pictures Granny!  AWESOME!   

34 days until BCV and 38 days until the Lodge!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Is there a list for those visiting the lodge in 2012? If so add us (3/3-3/8/2012).


----------



## horselover

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Julie*....just noticed our trips are overlapping by ONE day. On Oct 8 (my dh's birthday)---we'll be in Epcot with friends and having dinner 6:30 pm at Rose N Crown. If ya happen to be in the Epcot area that day maybe we can meet up---I'll be able to message you now that we're FB friends too. Or I can send you my cell if you want to text me if you're in the area. But if it's not possible, have a great vacation ! We're probably going to do MNSSHP on Sept 30



Hi Maria!  Is that a Sat.?  I think so.  It's not likely we'll be in Epcot on Sat. but we are staying at BWV & I do have an AP so it might be possible for me to pop over quick.  I'll PM you my cell #.

Muush - thanks for the tip on MNSSHP.  I do remember that from last year.  DS13 & I got tons of candy at the end & if you asked nicely the CMs would dig through & pull out the chocolate!            This will be the 1st time for DH & DS11 though.  They don't know how much fun they have to look forward to!


----------



## MiaSRN62

horselover said:


> Hi Maria!  Is that a Sat.?  I think so.  It's not likely we'll be in Epcot on Sat. but we are staying at BWV & I do have an AP so it might be possible for me to pop over quick.  I'll PM you my cell #.



Sounds good Julie ! Rose N Crown is not far from BWV


----------



## sleepydog25

It's been awhile since I've posted, but it's been a busy time.  Most recently, *luvvwl* and I completed a park-n-cruise trip via WDW and DCL.  We spent a day at the World (MK, dinner at AP, DHS for evening EMH), spent the night in our beloved "home," then headed over to Port Canaveral for a 4-night cruise on the Dream.  The cruise (and the day at the World, too) were tremendous--such a grand experience for us both.  I'll be putting some pics on here soon, but if anyone is interested, there are already some posted on the Cruise line TR forum.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## edk35

MiaSRN62 said:


> Sure..."right" click it and "save image as".  Save it to a place or folder of your choosing on your computer. Then, use a photo storage site such as offered here on DIS or something like Photobucket. Once downloaded to the site of your choosing, you can copy the image url here and paste it on your signature set up page here on DIS.
> 
> HTH !



THANKS SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

BWV Dreamin said:


> Is there a list for those visiting the lodge in 2012? If so add us (3/3-3/8/2012).



Stopher has been keeping that list. You should PM him with the info to make certain he sees it.


----------



## edk35

Are there non dedicated two bedrooms at VWL? How are the sofa beds in these and the one in the living room? THANKS


----------



## tea pot

We Fly out early  in the morning for a Mother daughter -daughter get away
at the BLT, sadly for us  the oldest daughter is in NYC for a wedding
maybe next time it would be all four of us. 

We're planning on a real low key stay.
I sure will be taking the boat over to our beloved Lodge
 and spending some time just hanging out
 in one of those cozy spots over looking the lobby.
Our only scheduled time is MNSSHP on Tues night.
Also hoping to meet up with Maria for some groupie fun.

I'm still trying to catch up on the thread
thanks for the welcome back Horselover and Muushka

My heart and prayers go out to all the groupies who have losses of jobs
 and loved ones over the past few months,
 as well as those who have had challenges with health and family issues.
I said it before and after reading back I just need to say it again.
I'm so grateful to have found such a truly caring group of people here in Disney Cyberspace
 and having the privilege of meeting some of you in person is just simply the best. 

Promise to take pictures 
take care and stay well


----------



## sleepydog25

edk35 said:


> Are there non dedicated two bedrooms at VWL? How are the sofa beds in these and the one in the living room? THANKS


There are--a 1BR attached to a studio, so you'd have two beds (master and the studio) plus one sofa bed (1BR).  The sofa beds I've slept on are comfy. . .they're not as nice as a real bed, but they aren't cheap, 2-inch mattresses, either.


----------



## stopher1

Hey Groupies,

It's now just about 2 weeks since I lost my job. And what a crazy 2 weeks it's been. I know that some of you see my stuff over on facebook, so you're already aware, but some of you aren't. I haven't had time (despite being unemployed) to spend hanging around on here. Much as I'd like to. 

I spent the first week working with recruiters and a resume writer getting to a place where I could actually start applying for jobs. Plus working with the unemployment folks, benefits and other crud like that. This past week I've identified and applied for 10 full-time positions, as well as identified 5 more potential ft positions that I need to work on applying for. (It's astounding how much time one stinking application can take.) Plus I've applied for 7 part-time roles until a FT role comes along. I'm praying that I'll get some sort of response (positive would be good) regarding getting some interview action soon. Fingers crossed. I have also spent a lot of time working on my FB and web presence for the FTJ stuff. That has been slowly starting to pay off, so that's good. 

Tuesday I took my DW and 2 younger kids to the airport and sent them on their way to CA. FIL is looking to be in his final weeks now, so we just sent them along. MY eldest and I will fly out this coming Thursday. We had to get approval from the school and such for an excused absence, and the timing was hard to determine. FIL is on oxygen most of the day, sleeps at least 1/2 the day now, and has lost something like 30-40 lbs in the past 3-4 weeks. He barely eats, and is required to have 24/7 care now. My BIL has been with him the past couple of weeks. DW plans to be out there for the duration now. Who knows what will happen when we get out there, but as it is right now, my son will fly back on the 5th, and the 2 younger ones and I will come home on the 10th. But if things change while we're there, then the return flights might be changed as well. We'll see. 

Soooo..... I've been a little busy and had my mind on other things lately. But I hope you all are doing well. It's been fun playing email tag with Muuskha, and the various FB messages and texts have been encouraging - even if I haven't yet replied... but I will. 

Take care friends. More later.


----------



## stopher1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Stopher has been keeping that list. You should PM him with the info to make certain he sees it.



I got it.


----------



## edk35

BWV Dreamin said:


> Is there a list for those visiting the lodge in 2012? If so add us (3/3-3/8/2012).


----------



## edk35

How do you become a VWL Groupie???


----------



## stopher1

edk35 said:


> How do you become a VWL Groupie???



Well Denise...  I see that you already have a lovely moosie in your signature -so presto!  you are one.  Groupies have a love for the Lodge.  Groupies love to talk about and share their love for the Lodge.  Groupies are nice people, and keep this the friendliest thread on the DIS.   So... WELCOME as a Groupie!


----------



## edk35

stopher1 said:


> Well Denise...  I see that you already have a lovely moosie in your signature -so presto!  you are one.  Groupies have a love for the Lodge.  Groupies love to talk about and share their love for the Lodge.  Groupies are nice people, and keep this the friendliest thread on the DIS.   So... WELCOME as a Groupie!



 YAY I am a groupie, I am a groupie. LOL  Funny thing...at first when I added the BWL siggies....I had the "groupie" one. Then I noticed that some people have the "groupie" and some don't. SO I took my "groupie" one off and added the other one. I didn't want to cross a line.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Stopher* as you and your family face the difficult days ahead. Keep us posted as you're able. Prayers heavenward.

*teapot* we've missed you!  So nice to enjoy a Mother/Daughter/Daughter trip together and especially nice that you'll get to meet up with Maria.    Our daughter and I will arrive on the 9th but unfortunately I think our paths won't cross this trip.

*Julie and Maria* I hope the stars align just right and you're able to meet.  Rose and Crown sounds like a great spot!

*Granny*, thanks for the pictures!


----------



## stopher1

edk35 said:


> YAY I am a groupie, I am a groupie. LOL  Funny thing...at first when I added the BWL siggies....I had the "groupie" one. Then I noticed that some people have the "groupie" and some don't. SO I took my "groupie" one off and added the other one. I didn't want to cross a line.



So put the Groupie one back...


----------



## edk35

stopher1 said:


> So put the Groupie one back...



  I WILL!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

DiznyDi said:


> *Stopher* as you and your family face the difficult days ahead. Keep us posted as you're able. Prayers heavenward.
> 
> *teapot* we've missed you!  So nice to enjoy a Mother/Daughter/Daughter trip together and especially nice that you'll get to meet up with Maria.    Our daughter and I will arrive on the 9th but unfortunately I think our paths won't cross this trip.
> 
> *Julie and Maria* I hope the stars align just right and you're able to meet.  Rose and Crown sounds like a great spot!
> 
> *Granny*, thanks for the pictures!


Thanks Di.....but hey.....we have a late flight on Oct 9 ( 8 pm)....we plan to hang around disney until at least 4:30 or 5 pm.  So if you want to try and meet up, we're up for that. Just let me know by PM or FB.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Stopher*...thinking of you as you and your family face some difficult times ahead. Hang in there. Prayers going out to you all.


----------



## MiaSRN62

sleepydog25 said:


> It's been awhile since I've posted, but it's been a busy time.  Most recently, *luvvwl* and I completed a park-n-cruise trip via WDW and DCL.  We spent a day at the World (MK, dinner at AP, DHS for evening EMH), spent the night in our beloved "home," then headed over to Port Canaveral for a 4-night cruise on the Dream.  The cruise (and the day at the World, too) were tremendous--such a grand experience for us both.  I'll be putting some pics on here soon, but if anyone is interested, there are already some posted on the Cruise line TR forum.  Have a great weekend!



Just went to read the TR. It was great *sleepydog25*. Looks like you both had a blast. The Dream looks beautiful. Wonder if the Magic has sushi ??? Glad Trop storm Maria didn't make too much trouble !


----------



## wildernessDad

stopher, it looks like you are doing a great job on the job search.  I'd be very surprised if something doesn't open up for you.

In other, non important news, I got my siggie back!  

Also, and this is very important, I need a Lodge fix badly!  Who's with me?


----------



## stopher1

wildernessdad said:


> stopher, it looks like you are doing a great job on the job search.  I'd be very surprised if something doesn't open up for you.
> 
> In other, non important news, i got my siggie back!
> 
> also, and this is very important, i need a lodge fix badly!  Who's with me?



ME!!


Thanks wildernessDad for the good thoughts.  I hope so.


----------



## MiaSRN62

wildernessdad said:


> i need a lodge fix badly!  Who's with me?



me too !!!!


----------



## stopher1

DiznyDi said:


> *Stopher* as you and your family face the difficult days ahead. Keep us posted as you're able. Prayers heavenward.





MiaSRN62 said:


> *Stopher*...thinking of you as you and your family face some difficult times ahead. Hang in there. Prayers going out to you all.




Thank you both, very much.  

I'm looking forward to my trip west with my son later this week, but at the same time, not so much. It'll be good to see my FIL again, if he sticks around for us to see him (I believe he will, as I personally believe he's hanging on to be able to see my eldest one more time since we're the only immediate family members not living in CA, and he has seen everyone except my eldest and desperately wants to see him before he gives up. That's what happened with my grandmother who died in 1991 of cancer - at the end she held out until everyone finally arrived and was able to spend some time with her, and died the next morning).  So who knows, perhaps that will happen again with my FIL.  Perhaps he'll linger longer, I can't say. But I can say we're doing everything we can to ensure that he is comfortable and as peaceful as possible during these days..  It's been a long 13 1/2 months in so many ways.  And it's so funny (coincidence?  I think not. I say Providence).  The sermon this morning was the beginning of a new series, titled, "Uprooted" - and is all about when the unexpected, and sometimes the expected, upheavals of life come your way. It just helps put things back into perspective.  

Now if only I could have the WL fix to give me some nice "lodge-y" feelings.  Since I'm heading west, I'm thinking of taking a day to go to DL.  We have some tickets left over from a previous trip that went unused by family members who didn't come along after all, so we might just have one day to play while out there. And perhaps I'll go and sit in the lobby of the Grand Californian for a little bit as well.  That'll be my "lodge-y" feeling for now, until I can get back to Florida for actual "lodge-y" feelings.  I guess it's time to at least put on my Lodge music...  have a great day all.


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> stopher, it looks like you are doing a great job on the job search.  I'd be very surprised if something doesn't open up for you.
> 
> In other, non important news, I got my siggie back!
> 
> Also, and this is very important, I need a Lodge fix badly!  Who's with me?


Im with you!!


----------



## edk35

stopher1 said:


> Thank you both, very much.
> 
> I'm looking forward to my trip west with my son later this week, but at the same time, not so much. It'll be good to see my FIL again, if he sticks around for us to see him (I believe he will, as I personally believe he's hanging on to be able to see my eldest one more time since we're the only immediate family members not living in CA, and he has seen everyone except my eldest and desperately wants to see him before he gives up. That's what happened with my grandmother who died in 1991 of cancer - at the end she held out until everyone finally arrived and was able to spend some time with her, and died the next morning).  So who knows, perhaps that will happen again with my FIL.  Perhaps he'll linger longer, I can't say. But I can say we're doing everything we can to ensure that he is comfortable and as peaceful as possible during these days..  It's been a long 13 1/2 months in so many ways.  And it's so funny (coincidence?  I think not. I say Providence).  The sermon this morning was the beginning of a new series, titled, "Uprooted" - and is all about when the unexpected, and sometimes the expected, upheavals of life come your way. It just helps put things back into perspective.
> 
> Now if only I could have the WL fix to give me some nice "lodge-y" feelings.  Since I'm heading west, I'm thinking of taking a day to go to DL.  We have some tickets left over from a previous trip that went unused by family members who didn't come along after all, so we might just have one day to play while out there. And perhaps I'll go and sit in the lobby of the Grand Californian for a little bit as well.  That'll be my "lodge-y" feeling for now, until I can get back to Florida for actual "lodge-y" feelings.  I guess it's time to at least put on my Lodge music...  have a great day all.





My husband lost his mom on July 31st. He was over in Iraq until the third week of June. As soon as he got home he flew down to be with her. Then all of us went back down for 2 weeks mid July. She had ovarian cancer and took a turn for the worse in early June. We think she too held out for us to get down with the kids. It was a sad situation, but we are so thankful that my husband was able to go down and spend time with her and then we all went back for 2 weeks. She was in a wonderful hospice center and she had so many friend rally around her this past year and especially while in hospice. Having a sick loved one and also losing a loved one is always very difficult. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this time.


----------



## Inkmahm

Disney loving Iowan said:


> You have been very close to where I live!  In fact when Maria mentioned Crystal Cave it is in the same town where DD goes to college!  I drive past the sign for it every day.   Hope you enjoyed your visit.  Did you get to go to Kitchen Kettle?  I wish I would have been on here to suggest it to you.



We're back, and we had a great trip!  We got to Kitchen Kettle by way of the Farmer's market in Intercourse, PA.   Bought all kinds of jams there to take home for the family.  Did an Amish buggy ride, lunch at an Amish restaurant, shopping, etc.   But the biggest surprise was that on our way home, the largest group of Amish / Mennonites lives in NE Indiana! We stayed overnight on Friday and spent Saturday there.  It's much closer to our home in WI so we can get back there again probably sooner than to PA.  There were buggy/carriages all over the place with everyone out doing their Saturday shopping.  Driving was actually a challenge. We have a lot of oak furniture in our home.  Some is antique oak, some is Amish oak.  We ordered a new bed while we were in Indiana.  Won't be here until Christmas but it is called "Granny Mission."  It has six drawers under if for extra storage!  The cats won't be happy when they try to hide under the bed and can't get there.


----------



## Inkmahm

stopher1 said:


> Hey Groupies,
> 
> It's now just about 2 weeks since I lost my job. And what a crazy 2 weeks it's been. I know that some of you see my stuff over on facebook, so you're already aware, but some of you aren't. I haven't had time (despite being unemployed) to spend hanging around on here. Much as I'd like to.
> 
> I spent the first week working with recruiters and a resume writer getting to a place where I could actually start applying for jobs. Plus working with the unemployment folks, benefits and other crud like that. This past week I've identified and applied for 10 full-time positions, as well as identified 5 more potential ft positions that I need to work on applying for. (It's astounding how much time one stinking application can take.) Plus I've applied for 7 part-time roles until a FT role comes along. I'm praying that I'll get some sort of response (positive would be good) regarding getting some interview action soon. Fingers crossed. I have also spent a lot of time working on my FB and web presence for the FTJ stuff. That has been slowly starting to pay off, so that's good.
> 
> Tuesday I took my DW and 2 younger kids to the airport and sent them on their way to CA. FIL is looking to be in his final weeks now, so we just sent them along. MY eldest and I will fly out this coming Thursday. We had to get approval from the school and such for an excused absence, and the timing was hard to determine. FIL is on oxygen most of the day, sleeps at least 1/2 the day now, and has lost something like 30-40 lbs in the past 3-4 weeks. He barely eats, and is required to have 24/7 care now. My BIL has been with him the past couple of weeks. DW plans to be out there for the duration now. Who knows what will happen when we get out there, but as it is right now, my son will fly back on the 5th, and the 2 younger ones and I will come home on the 10th. But if things change while we're there, then the return flights might be changed as well. We'll see.
> 
> Soooo..... I've been a little busy and had my mind on other things lately. But I hope you all are doing well. It's been fun playing email tag with Muuskha, and the various FB messages and texts have been encouraging - even if I haven't yet replied... but I will.
> 
> Take care friends. More later.



Stopher, good luck with your job search and with your pending trip to CA.  I keep telling people that the one advantage I have being unemployed is that I am taking time for family and for traveling.  Probably TOO much time.  But I'm not going to regret any of it when I am back to work and stuck behind a desk.

Don't forget to take some time to yourself and recuperate from the heavy workload you've been carrying for awhile. That may be in the form of extra family time in CA, or more time to yourself when you get home.  But try to enjoy some of the time you have been given.


----------



## sleepydog25

Our thoughts to all those in need, regardless of situation.  



MiaSRN62 said:


> Just went to read the TR. It was great *sleepydog25*. Looks like you both had a blast. The Dream looks beautiful. Wonder if the Magic has sushi ??? Glad Trop storm Maria didn't make too much trouble !


Thanks, Mia!  The Dream is gorgeous (then again, so are all the DCL ships), and we had a memorable voyage.  Getting that TS Maria news just 36 hours before setting sail was all we needed to start the celebration.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Inkmahm said:


> We're back, and we had a great trip!  We got to Kitchen Kettle by way of the Farmer's market in Intercourse, PA.   Bought all kinds of jams there to take home for the family.  Did an Amish buggy ride, lunch at an Amish restaurant, shopping, etc.   But the biggest surprise was that on our way home, the largest group of Amish / Mennonites lives in NE Indiana! We stayed overnight on Friday and spent Saturday there.  It's much closer to our home in WI so we can get back there again probably sooner than to PA.  There were buggy/carriages all over the place with everyone out doing their Saturday shopping.  Driving was actually a challenge. We have a lot of oak furniture in our home.  Some is antique oak, some is Amish oak.  We ordered a new bed while we were in Indiana.  Won't be here until Christmas but it is called "Granny Mission."  It has six drawers under if for extra storage!  The cats won't be happy when they try to hide under the bed and can't get there.



Glad to hear that you got to Kitchen Kettle!  We love it there!  We enjoy sampling all the different jams and jellies!  Sounds like you had a great time!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Inkmahm said:


> We're back, and we had a great trip!  We got to Kitchen Kettle by way of the Farmer's market in Intercourse, PA.   Bought all kinds of jams there to take home for the family.  Did an Amish buggy ride, lunch at an Amish restaurant, shopping, etc.   But the biggest surprise was that on our way home, the largest group of Amish / Mennonites lives in NE Indiana! We stayed overnight on Friday and spent Saturday there.  It's much closer to our home in WI so we can get back there again probably sooner than to PA.  There were buggy/carriages all over the place with everyone out doing their Saturday shopping.  Driving was actually a challenge. We have a lot of oak furniture in our home.  Some is antique oak, some is Amish oak.  We ordered a new bed while we were in Indiana.  Won't be here until Christmas but it is called "Granny Mission."  It has six drawers under if for extra storage!  The cats won't be happy when they try to hide under the bed and can't get there.



Sounds like you had a great trip Inkmahm---and suprise on the Amish in Indiana ! I've always grown up only knowing about the "Pennsylvania Dutch". I would love to have a bed with lots of drawers for storage (I so need that !). I have cats too.....so I can imagine they will not be thrilled with it.....


----------



## wildernessDad

wildernessDad said:


> Also, and this is very important, I need a Lodge fix badly!  Who's with me?





stopher1 said:


> ME!!





MiaSRN62 said:


> me too !!!!





jimmytammy said:


> Im with you!!



Let's go!!!!


----------



## TammyNC

wildernessDad said:


> Let's go!!!!



I'll join to Lodge fix as well .


----------



## wildernessDad

TammyNC said:


> I'll join to Lodge fix as well .



You are in!


----------



## MiaSRN62

I think I might just have to make a visit over to our lovely Lodge this week. And I'm going to try and meet up with teapot....just saw Leslie Lou is at Jambo House.  (I'm at Jambo House 9/28 because it was an add on due to a great SW fare and BLT was booked so I couldn't add that night)



> tea pot 23-October 2 BLT
> LeslieLou 28-October 1 AKV-Jambo
> MiaSRN62 29-October 1 BLT followed by DCL Magic (Oct 1-8)


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:
How's everyone doing?

*MiaSRN62* ~ Things have been pretty crazy here and I haven't had much time on the PC lately. I definitely need some R&R. Going away this weekend and HHI next month. Looking forward to some down time. DH was very lucky and thank goodness no head injuries. Have a great trip and enjoy!

*edk35* ~ Congrats and Welcome Home!!!

*wildernessDad* ~ I hope your friends are able to travel with you and your wife's friend will be feeling better.  I would love a Lodge fix... give me one of those rocking chairs and I'll be a happy girl!

*horselover* ~ Have a great vacation and don't forget the zebra Mickey Mouse ornament! 

*Granny* ~ Love the pictures! 

*Disney loving Iowan* ~ Between mom/DH... they had my stress level at a 10+. Thank goodness both of them are OK. Mom is still having issues so I'm taking her to a new chiropractor this morning. 

*Muushka* ~ Hey there!!!

*tea pot* ~ Have a great trip... I'm so jealous!

*sleepydog* ~ Welcome back and looking forward to your pictures.

*stopher1* ~ I'm so sorry that you lost your job and I hope something will come along soon. My thoughts/prayers are with your family during this difficult time. 

*Inkmahm* ~ Welcome back! Sounds like you had a great trip and really enjoyed yourselves. Congrats on the new bedroom furniture. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## horselover

I Book He Pays said:


> *horselover* ~ Have a great vacation and don't forget the zebra Mickey Mouse ornament!



Thanks for the reminder!  Should I pick up 2?  One for me & one for you?  I'd be happy to ship it to you when I get back.  Can you remind me again where you saw those?  Was it at AKL & AK or just AKL?

8 more days!!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

horselover said:


> Thanks for the reminder! Should I pick up 2? One for me & one for you? I'd be happy to ship it to you when I get back. Can you remind me again where you saw those? Was it at AKL & AK or just AKL?
> 
> 8 more days!!!!


Have a great trip!!(But you must spill before you leave! )


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies 
I've been away from the thread for a few days..... I've been busy getting my 
DM - 80 yrs. ready for a 3-week trip to Germany where she'll be seeing and staying with lots of extended family.  She's traveling with her 82 yr old brother and his wife and they left this morning. So....

*WD* - I'm really ready for a Lodge fix!
.....oh yeah, I'll be there in another 10 days! 

*Maria* I don't think a meet is possible this trip.  We're not due in until 6:24 PM. Who knows, I may run into you at the airport!

*horselover* Hopefully we can still meet up the evening of the 9th, though it looks like we'll not get to the Magic Kingdom much  before 8 PM.  I'll send a text once we get there.

Headed over to read your TR, *sleepy*.  Maybe someday DDad and I will go  on a cruise.....


----------



## sleepydog25

I Book He Pays said:


> Hi Groupies:
> 
> *sleepydog* ~ Welcome back and looking forward to your pictures.


  Thanks, and I'll try to get them posted in the next couple of days.



			
				DiznyDi said:
			
		

> Headed over to read your TR, *sleepy*. Maybe someday DDad and I will go on a cruise.....


 Saw that you visited the TR thread and glad you liked.  There's still plenty more to come, and I think you two would love to cruise!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks for the well wishes I Book He Pays !  

And Di....bummer for sure not getting to say hi in person.....but have an awesome time


----------



## wildernessDad

DiznyDi said:


> *WD* - I'm really ready for a Lodge fix!
> .....oh yeah, I'll be there in another 10 days!



Ten days!! No fair!


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> *horselover* Hopefully we can still meet up the evening of the 9th, though it looks like we'll not get to the Magic Kingdom much  before 8 PM.  I'll send a text once we get there.



Looking forward to seeing you!  You will likely beat us there.  We have an ADR at Kona at 7:00.  Can't see us getting to MK much before 8:30.  No matter though as we plan to shut the place down so no rush.


----------



## Muushka

*Tomorrow is a special day.....

wait for it......

wait for it......

A birthday so special, no other Groupie shares this month!

I Book He Pays!!!

Happy Birthday Trish!!!!

So, lunch will be where???????????  
You pick the restaurant, we will all show up!​**
Quick!  We need more graphics!!!!*


----------



## horselover

HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU TRISH!!!!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Trish!!!*


----------



## stopher1

_Happy Birthday Trish!  _


I brought this sundae for you....  I hope you enjoy it.  (just ignore that cutie in the background who wanted to enjoy it with you! )


----------



## stopher1

_Happy Birthday Trish!  _


I brought this sundae for you....  I hope you enjoy it.  (just ignore that cutie in the background who wanted to enjoy it with you! )









_Edited:  OOPS!  I see I got a double post here... but that's okay - now you can enjoy that sundae DOUBLY Trish - think of it as a Double Trish Dish!  _


----------



## stopher1

One more sleep ...  

... but I don't get to fly to Florida.  Tomorrow my eldest and I head out to CA.  We got to see my FIL on skype last night, so at least my son is prepped.  Just talked to my DW, and the change in him between last week when she arrived and today has been remarkable.  The deterioration is going very quickly.  She said common sense things aren't happening any more, and he's having trouble even holding a spoon.  Today was the first day he's been outside in more than a week, and just getting up out of his chair to come back inside took so much energy that he went to lie down and slept for 4 hours.  It will be interesting to see how the next 10 days goes.  I have lived through this before with other relatives - but none of my DW or her siblings have.  They don't know what to make of it all.  Everything she has described so far happened before with other relatives.  It'll be nice to be together again and resume my place as her rock for a while.  It's not quite as easy to do when separated by 2200+ miles.


----------



## Muushka

Hugs for you Stoph and your family.  You are all in our prayers.


----------



## horselover

Thoughts & prayers with you & your family Christopher.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Trish!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher
Prayers going up for you and your family


----------



## DiznyDi

Trish - 
Just can't let the day go by without wishing you a great big *Happy Birthday!*
Hope you enjoyed yourself celebrating the day away!


----------



## twinklebug

Hey Stopher  to you, your kids and especially to your wife. Not an enviable trip.


----------



## Photobee

Hi, I just subscribed to this thread!

We will be using my parents timeshare next Nov (2012) and have FINALLY narrowed it down to VWL!  I'm excited about this and have LOTS of time to plan.  This is the 3rd place we were planning on staying, so I'm hoping we're finally done, and going to call WL home for a week next year!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Hugs for you Stoph and your family.  You are all in our prayers.





horselover said:


> Thoughts & prayers with you & your family Christopher.





jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday Trish!!





jimmytammy said:


> Stopher
> Prayers going up for you and your family





twinklebug said:


> Hey Stopher  to you, your kids and especially to your wife. Not an enviable trip.



Thanks all.  

DW posted a pic of FIL and my middle child today on FB, and I could see in his face the sunken eyes, confusion, sadness and kind of glazed stare that my grandmother had all those years ago near the end.  When I spoke with DW on the phone today, one of several calls actually, she was sharing more of the deterioration with me.  He is very confused about a lot of things now, that just last week when she arrived he was clear on. He's gotten very forgetful, and has trouble moving.  He was on oxygen for practically the entire day yesterday.  There was a twinge of regret in her voice, that the 4 siblings weren't able to have that group conversation with him this past weekend that they so wanted to have.  They were about to, but he fell asleep on them. She's afraid they might not have another chance now.  

Not having gone through this with any relatives in the past as I have, she's not sure what's going on. She shared about various things she and her brother have been doing to try and helpwith things like the itching, the sleeping, the pain, etc, etc, (changing the medication time, mix, dose, etc - even taking some away altogether) and regardless of what they try, it's just getting worse.  I think she's finally starting to realize that the similarities between cancer patients are more common than they all thought, and "predictions" if you will, of what might be expected that I shared with her 13 months are coming to pass.  And the realization that he won't be with us much longer is really sinking in deeply - with all of them.  It's sad.  Not a visit I'm relishing, but one that needs to be made for so many reasons.  

Thanks for the prayers and s - I do appreciate them so very much.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Stoph *- Seems like you have quite a group backing you up - include DiznyDi & I in that cloud of friends.  Our prayers for you and DW.


*Trish -* One more B'Day - Have a Happy one!


----------



## wildernessDad

Photobee said:


> Hi, I just subscribed to this thread!
> 
> We will be using my parents timeshare next Nov (2012) and have FINALLY narrowed it down to VWL!  I'm excited about this and have LOTS of time to plan.  This is the 3rd place we were planning on staying, so I'm hoping we're finally done, and going to call WL home for a week next year!



You will love it and welcome!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome PhotoBee!!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

Thank you very much for the birthday wishes.  All of you are wonderful and I truly enjoy chatting with you on the thread. No special plans today other than taking mom to the chiropractor and maybe out to lunch. If it's raining then we'll go on Monday which is fine. DH/I are going to Cape May this weekend which has been a tradition for years. We'll be leaving tomorrow afternoon and taking the new wheels.  

*Muushka* ~ Thanks for announcing my birthday... you are a sweetie! Let's have lunch at the Whispering Canyon Café' and then take the boat over to MK. 

*Stopher* ~ Double Trish Dish.. More to share with the groupies and the cutie. She's gorgeous!  My heart breaks for you and the entire family. Please know that all of you are in my thoughts/prayers during this difficult time. 

*Horselover* ~ The ornament was in the gift shop at AKL and in Africa at AK. I think the shop was across from Flame Tree BBQ.  If you don't mind picking up one for me I would really appreciate it. I'll reimburse you for the ornament/shipping. No problem. If you don't have the room it's fine. Have a great trip and enjoy!

*Photobee* ~ Welcome to the thread and great to have you with us! VWL is gorgeous and I can't wait to stay there in the future.  Happy planning.

Have a great day everyone and thank you again for the birthday wishes.


----------



## horselover

I Book He Pays said:


> *Horselover* ~ The ornament was in the gift shop at AKL and in Africa at AK. I think the shop was across from Flame Tree BBQ.  If you don't mind picking up one for me I would really appreciate it. I'll reimburse you for the ornament/shipping. No problem. If you don't have the room it's fine. Have a great trip and enjoy!



You got it birthday girl!           I will do my best to succeed at this mission!


----------



## TammyNC

Happy Birthday Trish!!!


----------



## TammyNC

stopher1 said:


> One more sleep ...
> 
> ... but I don't get to fly to Florida.  Tomorrow my eldest and I head out to CA.  We got to see my FIL on skype last night, so at least my son is prepped.  Just talked to my DW, and the change in him between last week when she arrived and today has been remarkable.  The deterioration is going very quickly.  She said common sense things aren't happening any more, and he's having trouble even holding a spoon.  Today was the first day he's been outside in more than a week, and just getting up out of his chair to come back inside took so much energy that he went to lie down and slept for 4 hours.  It will be interesting to see how the next 10 days goes.  I have lived through this before with other relatives - but none of my DW or her siblings have.  They don't know what to make of it all.  Everything she has described so far happened before with other relatives.  It'll be nice to be together again and resume my place as her rock for a while.  It's not quite as easy to do when separated by 2200+ miles.



Stopher-Sending hugs and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Muushka

Photobee said:


> Hi, I just subscribed to this thread!
> 
> We will be using my parents timeshare next Nov (2012) and have FINALLY narrowed it down to VWL!  I'm excited about this and have LOTS of time to plan.  This is the 3rd place we were planning on staying, so I'm hoping we're finally done, and going to call WL home for a week next year!



*Welcome to our thread Photobee ​*
*Grab yourself a rocking chair and stay a while.  
We love new Groupies!  Lots of VWL knowledgeable people here if you have any questions.*


----------



## Muushka

*Have fun today Trish!*​


----------



## TammyNC

Photobee said:


> Hi, I just subscribed to this thread!
> 
> We will be using my parents timeshare next Nov (2012) and have FINALLY narrowed it down to VWL!  I'm excited about this and have LOTS of time to plan.  This is the 3rd place we were planning on staying, so I'm hoping we're finally done, and going to call WL home for a week next year!



Like everyone else here, think you will fall in love with the place when you get there. Have fun planning!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Happy Birthday, Trish!

Hey, everybody!  I missed yesterday, but will make up for it today!

I have 59 days until I sleep in our beloved Lodge!

     

Although I could use a Lodge fix now!  Right NOW!  

In other news, my DW's friend did not get back with my wife on Tuesday.  I told my wife to call them to find out if they are going.  I hope that they can.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

*Happy Birthday Trish!!!!  Have a wonderful day and weekend celebrating!!!*


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happy Birthday Trish!!!!  Hope you have a "magical" day!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

You guys rock! Thank you very much for the birthday wishes and making my birthday very special!

After taking mom to the chiropractor we went to the diner for a late breakfast. Had a nice time and we enjoyed the quality time together. Since it was a little early for dessert... I brought home a piece of cheesecake for later on. 

*horselover* ~ Awesome!! Thank you so much for picking up the zebra Mickey ornament.  DH will be surprised this year when he sees it on the Christmas tree or somewhere else in the living room! I'm just wondering how long it will take DH to notice it! I could move furniture around and do all sorts of stuff and he won't notice it BUT if I move anything in the office/kitchen... he'll know right away!  Seriously... if you don't have room to pack it that's fine. Priority is you getting the ornament. Have a great trip and when you see a zebra... think of me! 

*wildernessDad* ~ I'm with ya...I would love a lodge fix right now and eating a cupcake on one of those rockers over looking the pool!   I hope your wife's friend will be able to join you. If you need any volunteers I think you may find several of us here that would love to go! Hint! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## eliza61

Hey Trish, hope I'm not to late.  

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY *

HAVE A MAGICAL DAY AND WEEKEND!!


----------



## Nicoal13

Happy Birthday Trish!

Stopher - prayers for you and your family.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A great big *Happy Birthday Trish*!!!  Hope it was great!  


And I have you and your family in my prayers *Stopher*.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

*Stopher* prayers for you and your family.  It's always so hard to lose a parent.


----------



## twokats

Trish: Hope it was a very happy day!!!

Stopher:  Lots of prayers.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy birthday Trish !!! Greetings from Bay Lake Tower in WDW ! Hope your day was MAGICAL !!!!


----------



## Inkmahm

MiaSRN62 said:


> Happy birthday Trish !!! Greetings from Bay Lake Tower in WDW ! Hope your day was MAGICAL !!!!



Oh, I love that Tinkerbell!  I'm stealing it to add my birthday wishes to Trish.  Hope it was happy!

Stopher-  You're in my prayers, too.  As is the rest of your family.  I've been on the road you're traveling and it sucks.  I hope I never have to see another loved one die from cancer.  Take care of yourself as best you can.  You have so much going on in your life right now...


----------



## Inkmahm

Any groupie ever had a dental implant?  Now that I am unemployed and have no dental insurance, my teeth seem to be falling apart even more than normal. That toothache I had back in June eventually turned into a trip to the periodontist today to find out that I have a cracked 6 year molar that will have to be pulled.  And since it is a key tooth for chewing, I have no choice but to get it replaced.  I go next Wed to have it yanked and have a bone graft to help replace the bone I've lost from my jaw.  Then wait 4 months and have a screw put in the jaw. Wait another four months and finally get a new crown.    I've had lots of root canals, crowns, etc. but never a dental implant before.  I'm not sure I can handle a hole from the missing tooth for 8 months (although I doubt you can see it much since it is in the bottom and in the back).  Sounds like something that will drive me crazy!  Anyone have this done?  How bad is it?


----------



## MiaSRN62

Inkmahm said:


> Any groupie ever had a dental implant?  Now that I am unemployed and have no dental insurance, my teeth seem to be falling apart even more than normal. That toothache I had back in June eventually turned into a trip to the periodontist today to find out that I have a cracked 6 year molar that will have to be pulled.  And since it is a key tooth for chewing, I have no choice but to get it replaced.  I go next Wed to have it yanked and have a bone graft to help replace the bone I've lost from my jaw.  Then wait 4 months and have a screw put in the jaw. Wait another four months and finally get a new crown.    I've had lots of root canals, crowns, etc. but never a dental implant before.  I'm not sure I can handle a hole from the missing tooth for 8 months (although I doubt you can see it much since it is in the bottom and in the back).  Sounds like something that will drive me crazy!  Anyone have this done?  How bad is it?



Yes I have ! Lost a tooth to an accident in 2007. It does take that timeline but they give you a retainer/flipper to wear. It's a pain initially but I did get used to it. So much in fact, that when it was time to get the flipper out and in the trash when my implant was finalized it felt SO weird not having it. Any other questions, please feel free to ask.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Stopher*....thinking of you. Thoughts and prayers to all.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:
Happy Friday! Anyone have plans for the weekend?

I can't believe I have more birthday wishes. Thank you all so much! I'm very touched and really appreciate you making my birthday special. 

*MiaSRN* ~ Oh I envy you for being at WDW right now. How do you like BLT? Have a fantastic vacation and enjoy!

*Inkmahm* ~  OUCH! I feel so bad for you with the upcoming dental implant. DH had one several years ago and it was more annoying than painful. His was in the back as well but on the upper left side of his mouth.  DH had issues with food getting caught in the hole, had to brush more, chew more on the other side of his mouth, etc. Like you, it was a long process but over time he got used to it. Good luck!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Inkmahm

MiaSRN62 said:


> Yes I have ! Lost a tooth to an accident in 2007. It does take that timeline but they give you a retainer/flipper to wear. It's a pain initially but I did get used to it. So much in fact, that when it was time to get the flipper out and in the trash when my implant was finalized it felt SO weird not having it. Any other questions, please feel free to ask.



The dentist told me there wouldn't be a temporary tooth since you can't see it.  I guess if it was a front tooth, I'd have some kind of fake tooth in the meantime.  Was yours in the front where a hole in your mouth would have been seen?


----------



## Inkmahm

I Book He Pays said:


> Inkmahm[/B] ~  OUCH! I feel so bad for you with the upcoming dental implant. DH had one several years ago and it was more annoying than painful. His was in the back as well but on the upper left side of his mouth.  DH had issues with food getting caught in the hole, had to brush more, chew more on the other side of his mouth, etc. Like you, it was a long process but over time he got used to it. Good luck!:hug



That's what I'm afraid of- the annoying hole in the mouth.  I'm pretty much use to pain from dental issues so that I can live with.  But I think that hole is going to drive me nuts.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Inkmahm said:


> The dentist told me there wouldn't be a temporary tooth since you can't see it.  I guess if it was a front tooth, I'd have some kind of fake tooth in the meantime.  Was yours in the front where a hole in your mouth would have been seen?



Yes, it was near the front....good luck Inkmahm. It's great to have an option such as dental implants. But they sure aren't cheap ! My son needed one too when he was 16 due to a football accident.


----------



## Inkmahm

"Walt Disney World will be celebrating their 40th year on Oct. 1, 2011 at the Magic Kingdom with a character parade and sing-along in the morning, 40th branded merchandise and artist signings all day, and a special edition of the Wishes fireworks at night.

The celebration will start just before 10 a.m. as Mickey, Minnie and a character cavalcade of their friends go on parade from the Main Street Train Station to Cinderella Castle where they will be joined by Walt Disney World President Meg Crofton. Guests are invited to gather in front of the castle as memories of opening day are shared and a sing-along is held with the Dapper Dans barbershop quartet.

Not only will a one-day-only 40th Anniversary T-shirt be available for sale but artists in various media will be signing their limited edition artwork and merchandise. Heres a list:

Diamond Horseshoe
 Costa Alavezos 9-11 a.m.
 Brent Reese 9-11 a.m.
 Greg McCullough 11:30 a.m.-1:30 p.m., 4-5 p.m.
 Noah 11:30 a.m.-1:30 p.m., 4-5 p.m.
 Dave Avanzino 1-3 p.m., 4-5 p.m.
 Jody Daily & Kevin Kidney 1-3 p.m., 4-5 p.m.

Uptown Jewelers
 Jim Shore 11 a.m.-2 p.m.
 Robert Olszewski 12-2 p.m., 4-5 p.m.
 Gene Gonda 1-3 p.m.

In addition to the special merchandise on sale at Mickeys Gift Station, Island Supply, News Stand, Sir Mickeys, Uptown jewelers and Diamond Horseshoe, there will be 40th anniversary cupcakes on sale in the Main Street Bakery."


I'd LOVE a 40th anniversary tshirt but we're not there tomorrow.  If anyone is there and happens to be near the tshirts, I'd be happy to buy one for you if you'd also pick up a L and a 2XL for me.  PM me if you think you can do this.  Thanks!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Inkmahm said:


> The dentist told me there wouldn't be a temporary tooth since you can't see it.  I guess if it was a front tooth, I'd have some kind of fake tooth in the meantime.  Was yours in the front where a hole in your mouth would have been seen?




Yes, it was near the front....good luck Inkmahm. It's great to have an option such as dental implants. But they sure aren't cheap ! My son needed one too when he was 16 due to a football accident.


----------



## Inkmahm

MiaSRN62 said:


> Yes, it was near the front....good luck Inkmahm. It's great to have an option such as dental implants. But they sure aren't cheap ! My son needed one too when he was 16 due to a football accident.



If I'm lucky, I'll get away with this costing about $4,000.  Yikes.  Still, it is better than losing more teeth and ending up with dentures.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi all.....*I Book He Pays*....love BLT. Had a rocky start with a bad check-in and rude manager at the Contemporary, but all is well now. 

I just had a mini DIS meet with *Joy (Teapot)* ! It was so nice to meet her !!!  We had such a nice talk ! We mentioned how exceptionally nice people from our VWL group are---it's so true !


----------



## MiaSRN62

*stopher1 ........October 4 *
Hi Stopher ! I'll be out to sea on Oct 4 and I heard internet is sketchy. So wanted to wish you a very happy bday early ! My dh's is Oct 8.  

Have a very happy day on your birthday !!!!


----------



## Muushka

Maria!  Awesome birthday stick-guy!  I am so glad you did that, I forgot to add our birthdays for Oct onto my reminder thingy!

Have a wonderful cruise on the beautiful Magic!


----------



## Corinne

*Trish*, sorry I missed your birthday! Hope you had a WONDERFUL day!!!!!!!!


----------



## franandaj

Stopher, my thoughts are with you in this difficult time.  I'm glad your family will all be together again.  Your DW needs you right now.

Happy Birthday Trish, sorry that I missed it!

Inkmahm, too bad about the tooth.  As far as MK shirts, I heard on another thread that by 9:30AM there were no more on the racks left.    The crowds sounded awful!  I can't imagine how busy it must have been!

I'm enjoying the Grand Californian right now...  but now I'm only a month from my stay at the Lodge!


----------



## Inkmahm

franandaj said:


> Inkmahm, too bad about the tooth.  As far as MK shirts, I heard on another thread that by 9:30AM there were no more on the racks left.    The crowds sounded awful!  I can't imagine how busy it must have been!
> 
> I'm enjoying the Grand Californian right now...  but now I'm only a month from my stay at the Lodge!



I watched ebay yesterday and bought a shirt with "buy it now" for $50, double the retail tag amount.   But most of them for sale are listed at $130 to start bidding and $150 to buy it now!  That's nuts.  Even $50 was pushing it as I'm not crazy about the design but it is a piece of history that I wanted.  Dynaguy doesn't even like it enough for me to bid for him to get him a shirt.  

I can't imagine why WDW would sell such a small number of shirts instead of selling them all year long.  They left $ on the table.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Inkmahm said:


> I watched ebay yesterday and bought a shirt with "buy it now" for $50, double the retail tag amount.   But most of them for sale are listed at $130 to start bidding and $150 to buy it now!  That's nuts.  Even $50 was pushing it as I'm not crazy about the design but it is a piece of history that I wanted.  Dynaguy doesn't even like it enough for me to bid for him to get him a shirt.
> 
> I can't imagine why WDW would sell such a small number of shirts instead of selling them all year long.  They left $ on the table.



_Please_ tell me you're talking about something besides the women's white shirt with the gold castle or the men's black shirt?!?!?!  I went to ebay and saw those going for ridiculous prices but they can be ordered online thru the disneystore until midnight tonight.  You won't receive them for 4-6 weeks though.  But if that's all you order with the shipping etc. it puts the total up around $40 so not too different from what you paid - if it's the same.  I feel very bad for the people paying over $100 for those shirts though!


----------



## twinklebug

Inkmahm said:


> I watched ebay yesterday and bought a shirt with "buy it now" for $50, double the retail tag amount.   But most of them for sale are listed at $130 to start bidding and $150 to buy it now!  That's nuts.  Even $50 was pushing it as I'm not crazy about the design but it is a piece of history that I wanted.  Dynaguy doesn't even like it enough for me to bid for him to get him a shirt.
> 
> I can't imagine why WDW would sell such a small number of shirts instead of selling them all year long.  They left $ on the table.



My theory is that Disney will continue selling the 40th merchandise throughout the year, but didn't want to put them out until the anniversary actually came.  As for the sellout, they just didn't predict demand to get enough off to the stores and on the floor. Bet they have boxes and boxes of them off in the warehouse.


----------



## Inkmahm

KAT4DISNEY said:


> _Please_ tell me you're talking about something besides the women's white shirt with the gold castle or the men's black shirt?!?!?!  I went to ebay and saw those going for ridiculous prices but they can be ordered online thru the disneystore until midnight tonight.  You won't receive them for 4-6 weeks though.  But if that's all you order with the shipping etc. it puts the total up around $40 so not too different from what you paid - if it's the same.  I feel very bad for the people paying over $100 for those shirts though!



Yup, the black one.  The advertisement I saw (and posted here earlier) was that it was only going to be available one day, on the 40th anniversary.  I think that's exactly what caused the huge sellout within the first half hour.

edit:  Thanks for the info. After posting here last night, I went to the DisneyStore site and bought one for Dynaguy.  At the lower price, he agreed he wanted one.  I don't know that people are actually spending the $100+ prices at ebay to get these.  I suspect the market for them just isn't there at that cost.


----------



## eliza61

Since we are so water logged here on the East Coast, seems like it's been raining non stop for 2 weeks now, I'm going with a Pirates of the Caribbean theme....

_*Pirates of the Caribbean did not open in Walt Disney World until December 15, 1973, and is believed to be the last attraction that Walt Disney personally worked on. 

Walt Disney World was originally planned to not include a Pirates of the Caribbean boat ride, as it was felt that the pirates theme was not "exotic" enough for Florida. 

 It is rumored that the Cast Members must say hello to "George", the resident "ghost" in Pirates of the Caribbean. If a Cast Member doesnt give the morning greeting, or someone on the ride insists, "George isnt real," then the ride will break down. George was rumored to be an Imagineer who designed the track system for the ride. *_


Shirts, what shirts?  what did I miss?  I didn't hear about no stinkin shirts.... (in her best Al Pacino imitation).


----------



## Inkmahm

eliza61 said:


> Shirts, what shirts?  what did I miss?  I didn't hear about no stinkin shirts.... (in her best Al Pacino imitation).



There were special 40th anniversary tshirts for sale yesterday at the MK for about the first 15 minutes that the park was open. Then they were sold out.  Everything I read said they were available for some party on Sept 30th that people paid $285 to attend and then were available at park opening on Oct 1st.   They aren't particularly beautiful but they are historic, IMHO.  Dynaguy said for the 40th anniversary he would have designed a shirt with 40 characters on it!  I agree.  I have one of those for Walt's 100th birthday and it is one of my favorite shirts with all the characters on it.


Anyway, I bought one of the black shirts for me on ebay for $50 (double the  face value).  Then I saw the note here about them still being sold yesterday on the Disney Store site and I was able to get one for Dynaguy there.  There are no longer for sale online this morning.   If you want to see them, take a look at ebay.

I also read that the limited edition cupcakes for the 40th anniversary at MK on Oct 1st were ridiculous as they only made 120 of them!  How crazy is that?  People stood in line for an hour to get a cupcake and then there weren't any left.  Disney seems to really have dropped the ball on this 40th celebration.


----------



## wildernessDad

I feel very fortunate indeed.  I have been worried about my work situation as the Department that I am in, Space related, is getting thin from a work perspective.  It's not that I could not have found work if I had been severed, but that I wanted to continue working where I am, as I also teach for the University as an Adjunct Professor.

I was told by my group supervisor this morning that an add on contract was given to us and that I would be working on it for the next 3 years!  That's an eternity from a planning standpoint.  I have been working on this program since its inception.  I literally had tears of joy and will be popping a cork this evening.

Also, my wife's friend called on Saturday and they ARE coming to VWL this Nov/Dec!  We are very excited to have them with us.  I made their plane reservation and they'll issue me a check.  If they have to cancel for some reason, I will get the plane credits to use for a future flight.


----------



## Dizny Dad

wildernessDad said:


> I feel very fortunate indeed.  . . . . . . . I was told by my group supervisor this morning that an add on contract was given to us and that I would be working on it for the next 3 years!  . . . . .



Cool!  DVC MFs covered for the next three years!    Congratulations!


----------



## CruznLexi

Just booked 4 nights prior to our Magic cruise. For those thar have done transfers what time does the bus pick up?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Inkmahm said:


> Yup, the black one.  The advertisement I saw (and posted here earlier) was that it was only going to be available one day, on the 40th anniversary.  I think that's exactly what caused the huge sellout within the first half hour.
> 
> edit:  Thanks for the info. After posting here last night, I went to the DisneyStore site and bought one for Dynaguy.  At the lower price, he agreed he wanted one.  I don't know that people are actually spending the $100+ prices at ebay to get these.  I suspect the market for them just isn't there at that cost.



Glad you were able to get another one!  It was very weird when the email first came from the DisneyStore b/c immediately it showed they were unavailable!  But  a short while later you could start ordering.  My guess is that with the shipping delay time they decided to make as many as were ordered.  I looked at them but the design was just wasn't quite enough to get me to hit the pay now key.  

That cupcake story is unreal!  Over a year ago I had been determined to go for the 40th anniversary - figured it would be a big deal.  I mean for the 25th they turned the castle into a giant pink cake so I figured it would mean _something_ decent for the day of the 40th.  But when nothing was being announced we decided to skip it and I'm glad we did.  



wildernessDad said:


> I feel very fortunate indeed.  I have been worried about my work situation as the Department that I am in, Space related, is getting thin from a work perspective.  It's not that I could not have found work if I had been severed, but that I wanted to continue working where I am, as I also teach for the University as an Adjunct Professor.
> 
> I was told by my group supervisor this morning that an add on contract was given to us and that I would be working on it for the next 3 years!  That's an eternity from a planning standpoint.  I have been working on this program since its inception.  I literally had tears of joy and will be popping a cork this evening.
> 
> Also, my wife's friend called on Saturday and they ARE coming to VWL this Nov/Dec!  We are very excited to have them with us.  I made their plane reservation and they'll issue me a check.  If they have to cancel for some reason, I will get the plane credits to use for a future flight.



Good news on both sides!!  Congrats!


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> I feel very fortunate indeed.  I have been worried about my work situation as the Department that I am in, Space related, is getting thin from a work perspective.  It's not that I could not have found work if I had been severed, but that I wanted to continue working where I am, as I also teach for the University as an Adjunct Professor.
> 
> I was told by my group supervisor this morning that an add on contract was given to us and that I would be working on it for the next 3 years!  That's an eternity from a planning standpoint.  I have been working on this program since its inception.  I literally had tears of joy and will be popping a cork this evening.
> 
> Also, my wife's friend called on Saturday and they ARE coming to VWL this Nov/Dec!  We are very excited to have them with us.  I made their plane reservation and they'll issue me a check.  If they have to cancel for some reason, I will get the plane credits to use for a future flight.



WooHoo!  Good news 
Mr Muush is an aerospace engineer, is that the kind of space you're talking about?



CruznLexi said:


> Just booked 4 nights prior to our Magic cruise. For those thar have done transfers what time does the bus pick up?



Sorry Lexi, no can help.  But have a great cruise and stay at our beloved .








*And now....tomorrow another BIG DAY!
Give it up for our birthday boy Stopher!*





*Hugs to you, oh starter of our thread and Happy Birthday!*​


----------



## tea pot

Yes I went just before rope drop caught both the opening and castle show as well as the procession 
somehow with a little pixie dust managed to get a great spot right along the rope at the foot of the castle ramp
 for the procession and only three people back for the presentation. 

Getting a pin, tee shirt, etc was like seeing the Wizard No Way No How! 
The line to get a special 40Th Cup Cake went out of the Bakery all the way back to the end of main Street !






Main street from the train station at 10:30 am

Still I was thrilled to be there 
Watch it on You Tube if you can.
 The Members of the Main St Band and the Dapper Dans were all there Opening Day in 71 
When they had all of us sing When You Wish Upon a Star
there wasn't a dry eye around me.

We ended the day with watching A Special Amazing Wishes Fireworks 
from the BLT Top of the World lounge.

 A Truly Magical Day


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> WooHoo!  Good news
> Mr Muush is an aerospace engineer, is that the kind of space you're talking about?



Yes, that kind of space, although I am an electrical engineer by degree.  

Tea pot, loved the pictures (but not the crowd).  I wish that I could have been there for the 40th!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

wildernessDad said:


> I feel very fortunate indeed.  I have been worried about my work situation as the Department that I am in, Space related, is getting thin from a work perspective.  It's not that I could not have found work if I had been severed, but that I wanted to continue working where I am, as I also teach for the University as an Adjunct Professor.


So glad for you!!!!!  Nice to get some good groupie news!!!



tea pot said:


> Yes I went just before rope drop caught both the opening and castle show as well as the procession
> somehow with a little pixie dust managed to get a great spot right along the rope at the foot of the castle ramp
> for the procession and only three people back for the presentation.
> Still I was thrilled to be there
> Watch it on You Tube if you can.
> The Members of the Main St Band and the Dapper Dans were all there Opening Day in 71
> When they had all of us sing When You Wish Upon a Star
> there wasn't a dry eye around me.
> 
> We ended the day with watching A Special Amazing Wishes Fireworks
> from the BLT Top of the World lounge.
> 
> A Truly Magical Day


What a great day to be there!  Thanks for the pictures.  That must have been so fun!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happy birthday Stopher!!!!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

*Inkmahm* ~ The hole drove DH crazy but after a while he went with the flow and dealt with it. Wasn't an easy time for him since most food got stuck in the hole and eating certain foods was a challenge. I wish you all the best!

*MiaSRN62* ~ I'm sorry that your check-in experience didn't go well but hopefully things are improving. So nice that you and tea pot met!  Wishing you a fantastic vacation and cruise! I agree with you/tea pot... everyone here is awesome!

*Corinne/franandaj* ~ Thanks so much for the birthday wishes. No need to apologize for the belated wishes. Had a nice birthday celebration in Cape May this past weekend. 

*franandaj* ~ Have a great vacation and enjoy!!!

*wildernessDad* ~ Great news with the job and your wife's friend joining you on vacation! Yahoo and WTG!

*Stopher* ~ Happy Birthday... a little birthday cake for you!









*tea pot* ~ Love the pictures! I wish I was there now to celebrate 40 magical years! Have a wonderful vacation and enjoy!


----------



## tea pot

DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies
> I've been away from the thread for a few days..... I've been busy getting my
> DM - 80 yrs. ready for a 3-week trip to Germany where she'll be seeing and staying with lots of extended family.  She's traveling with her 82 yr old brother and his wife and they left this morning.



*Hi Di*
Wow I'm so impressed with your mom and her brother to be able to travel to Germany in their 80's. What a Blessing. 
have a Magical Mother Daughter Trip 

  * Belated Happy Birthday Trish * 
*I book he pays *( still love it) Hope you had a Wonderful Day



stopher1 said:


> It'll be nice to be together again and resume my place as her rock for a while.



*Christopher*  You are one special guy and she is one blessed women.
My prayers are with you, your wife, and your children. 

*Inkmahm*
I so wished I had seen your post  
to have had some idea what I was getting into.
When I was walking over to the MK 
I saw many people retuning from the park with big bags 
I later saw that a lot of people had Pink wrist bands that they got at the park the night before
 that allowed them to get in at 6 am to shop
 So of course things were wiped out by 9am.

I was in the park the night before 
but no where did I see or hear about getting a pink wrist band.

Praying that your Dental Rx will go smooth with little or no pain


----------



## Muushka

Oh Joy, so good to see your smiling face!  EnJOY that trip!


----------



## tea pot

franandaj said:


> I'm enjoying the Grand Californian right now...  but now I'm only a month from my stay at the Lodge!


Enjoy Sunny CA Hope to get there some day.




eliza61 said:


> Shirts, what shirts?  what did I miss?  I didn't hear about no stinkin shirts.... (in her best Al Pacino imitation).



*eliza* just "Forgetaboutit" 



wildernessDad said:


> I was told by my group supervisor this morning that an add on contract was given to us and that I would be working on it for the next 3 years!  That's an eternity from a planning standpoint.  I have been working on this program since its inception.  I literally had tears of joy and will be popping a cork this evening.
> Also, my wife's friend called on Saturday and they ARE coming to VWL this Nov/Dec!  .



*Congrats WD* 




MiaSRN62 said:


> I just had a mini DIS meet with *Joy (Teapot)* ! It was so nice to meet her !!!  We had such a nice talk ! We mentioned how exceptionally nice people from our VWL group are---it's so true !



Meeting *Maria* was like getting together with an old friend 
I can tell you Groupies the she is just as
 sweet and enthusiastic and she seems 

 ?? any talk of a Dec Groupie Meet ?? 
We changed our Dec dates to the 9th-13 AKL
 then move to Our Beloved Lodge on the 13th -17th


Thanks Muush


----------



## Granny

tea pot said:


> ?? any talk of a Dec Groupie Meet ??
> We changed our Dec dates to the 9th-13 AKL
> then move to Our Beloved Lodge on the 13th -17th



Oh bummer.  I thought we would cross paths this year.  We are at BWV December 3-9 this year.  Still, it appears there are some chances of some Groupie mini-meets going on this December.   Here's what is on the first page of this thread (obviously we need to update your dates, TP)...

_
wildernessDad 23-27 AKV Kidani followed by 27-Dec 3 VWL
stopher1 26-28 VGC


*December*
Meriweather 1-14 VWL
tea pot 2-4 AKV / followed by 4-9 VWL
Disney Loving Iowan 2-8 VLW/WL followed by Portofino Bay 9-11
stopher1 3-5 OKW
Granny 3-9 BWV
brenbrady 5-10 BLT
Inkmahm 7-13 VWL
helenk 8-10 VWL
DiznyDi/Dad 8-17 VWL
bobbiwoz 9-16 VWL
LeslieLou 9-16 AKV / BCV
horselover 20-27 VWL
Disneybuckeye 22-23 VWL
ladytink75 22-29 VWL_


----------



## franandaj

Teapot, your experiences sound wonderful for a huge and overcrowded time.  It is making me feel better that we want to be there for opening day of Carsland in CA next Summer.

Thanks for all your pictures and stuff.  I'm so glad you had a good meet up too!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Stoph . . . . *

Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday moose Christopher,
Happy Birthday to you!

I don't sing in public much, so forgive me . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Stopher!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Dizny Dad said:


> *Stoph . . . . *
> 
> Happy Birthday to you,
> Happy Birthday to you,
> Happy Birthday moose Christopher,
> Happy Birthday to you!
> 
> I don't sing in public much, so forgive me . . .



Stopher, happy birthday!


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STOPHER!!!






Just 1 more sleep!!!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Stopher!! *






Party on!


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Happy Birthday Stopher!!!


----------



## franandaj

Happy Birthday Stopher!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Stopher!!*


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Birthday Stopher! 
Looks like Disney posted a new video just for you: 


A Birds-Eye View of New Fantasyland at Magic Kingdom Park  ​


----------



## stopher1

Thanks for the various birthday wishes!  

I spent the day at Disneyland yesterday with my kids.  DW decided not to go with us.  Her dad is going down hill FAST.  He'll probably be gone within the next week, we're not sure.  So I've been playing "distraction" with the kids.  We've hit the beach a lot, the park, out to dinner, out to lunch, Disneyland... it's been fun, but very tiring too.  I kept meaning to upload some pics to twitter, which then autofeeds to my FB, but I just never did.  We did Star Tours 3x, hit all 4 of the mountains (yes, for those who have never been to DL, it's not just a "triple mountain whammy"... but rather a "quad mountain" with the inclusion of the original iron roller coaster - the Matterhorn Bobsleds).  We enjoyed the halloween overlays at Haunted Mansion (Haunted Mansion Holiday) and Space Mountain (Ghost Galaxy), and DD got to meet both Rapunzel & Flynn Rider in their meet & greet location in Fantasyland. We enjoyed lots of fun stuff as the crowd was relatively light.  The longest wait we had was 35 minutes. We hopped back and forth between DL and DCA and also enjoyed Toy Story Midway Mania and the Little Mermaid ride, as well as other stuff.  Enjoyed *World of Color *last night.  Had ice cream sundaes for dinner... it was great. (My kids were dumbfounded by my doing that  - it was such fun to see their faces when they realized I was serious!)  

Today is a relatively quiet day as I sit here on my FIL's patio overlooking the ocean.  It was raining this morning, but the sun has come out and the water is just sparkling.  DW and the kids are planning to take me out for dinner to celebrate my birthday.  

I hope you all are doing well.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday, Stopher!*

Good to hear you're getting out and about with the kids. Despite the difficulties of being there, you're taking time to have some fun. That's great!

Continued prayers for your family.


----------



## tea pot

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY STOPHER*

Birthday wishes and prayers coming you way


----------



## tea pot

Disney loving Iowan said:


> So glad for you!!!!!  Nice to get some good groupie news!!!
> What a great day to be there!  Thanks for the pictures.  That must have been so fun!



Thanks DLI .... I see that your going to the HP DISApalooza 
Looking forward to a TR on that one.   Have a Magical MuggleTime !





Granny said:


> Oh bummer.  I thought we would cross paths this year.  We are at BWV December 3-9 this year.  Still, it appears there are some chances of some Groupie mini-meets going on this December.   Here's what is on the first page of this thread (obviously we need to update your dates, TP)...
> 
> _
> wildernessDad 23-27 AKV Kidani followed by 27-Dec 3 VWL
> stopher1 26-28 VGC
> 
> 
> *December*
> Meriweather 1-14 VWL
> tea pot 2-4 AKV / followed by 4-9 VWL
> Disney Loving Iowan 2-8 VLW/WL followed by Portofino Bay 9-11
> stopher1 3-5 OKW
> Granny 3-9 BWV
> brenbrady 5-10 BLT
> Inkmahm 7-13 VWL
> helenk 8-10 VWL
> DiznyDi/Dad 8-17 VWL
> bobbiwoz 9-16 VWL
> LeslieLou 9-16 AKV / BCV
> horselover 20-27 VWL
> Disneybuckeye 22-23 VWL
> ladytink75 22-29 VWL_



Oh No 
DH's schedule changed so we had to move the whole trip froward a week.
are you planning a March trip??



franandaj said:


> Teapot, your experiences sound wonderful for a huge and overcrowded time.  It is making me feel better that we want to be there for opening day of Carsland in CA next Summer.
> Thanks for all your pictures and stuff.  I'm so glad you had a good meet up too!



Go for IT!

*Twinklebug* Thanks for the great video

Take Care Groupies


----------



## Inkmahm

DiznyDi said:


> *Happy Birthday, Stopher!*
> 
> Good to hear you're getting out and about with the kids. Despite the difficulties of being there, you're taking time to have some fun. That's great!
> 
> Continued prayers for your family.



What she said.


----------



## Inkmahm

wildernessDad said:


> I feel very fortunate indeed.  I have been worried about my work situation as the Department that I am in, Space related, is getting thin from a work perspective.  It's not that I could not have found work if I had been severed, but that I wanted to continue working where I am, as I also teach for the University as an Adjunct Professor.
> 
> I was told by my group supervisor this morning that an add on contract was given to us and that I would be working on it for the next 3 years!  That's an eternity from a planning standpoint.  I have been working on this program since its inception.  I literally had tears of joy and will be popping a cork this evening.
> 
> Also, my wife's friend called on Saturday and they ARE coming to VWL this Nov/Dec!  We are very excited to have them with us.  I made their plane reservation and they'll issue me a check.  If they have to cancel for some reason, I will get the plane credits to use for a future flight.



Congratulations!  In this economy, a three year promise is more than most people have for employment.  You're very lucky.


----------



## horselover

Hey groupies.  Today is the day!         We'll be heading to the airport around 1:45.  So excited for our trip.  Looking forward to seeing Di & hopefully Maria as well.  I have no doubt I will be stopping by our Lodge for a visit.  How can I resist?!  I'll be posting some pics of our Halloween costumes after Thu. night's party.  Hope everyone has a great week!

Stopher - still keeping you & your DW's family in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## Muushka

Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> I have no doubt I will be stopping by our Lodge for a visit.  How can I resist?!



To quote Star Trek, resistance is futile.  Don't know why anyone would want to resist that though.  

Have a great trip!


----------



## tea pot

*Horselover*
Have a Magical Trip!
Say Hello to Di and Maria for me 
 Looking forward to those pictures


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

tea pot said:


> Thanks DLI .... I see that your going to the HP DISApalooza
> Looking forward to a TR on that one.   Have a Magical MuggleTime !



Thanks!  I'm really looking forward to it.  Think I'm gonna have to get me a wand!



horselover said:


> Hey groupies.  Today is the day!         We'll be heading to the airport around 1:45.  So excited for our trip.  Looking forward to seeing Di & hopefully Maria as well.  I have no doubt I will be stopping by our Lodge for a visit.  How can I resist?!  I'll be posting some pics of our Halloween costumes after Thu. night's party.  Hope everyone has a great week!


Have a great time!!!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Happy birthday, Stopher!


----------



## DiznyDi

Julie, I'm right behind you... only 4 more sleeps! 
Hope we'll get to meet up on Sunday eve in the MK.  
Have great fun!

tea pot - what are your new December travel dates?  Any opportunity to meet up with DDad and me?  Would love to see you again!

Looking ahead to the December travel, it looks like quite a few of us will be at the World on December 9.  The 9th is a Friday.  Anyone want to meet? Some are leaving on the 9th.  Maybe another breakfast meet at Whispering Canyon?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Hey groupies.  Today is the day!         We'll be heading to the airport around 1:45.  So excited for our trip.  Looking forward to seeing Di & hopefully Maria as well.  I have no doubt I will be stopping by our Lodge for a visit.  How can I resist?!  I'll be posting some pics of our Halloween costumes after Thu. night's party.  Hope everyone has a great week!
> 
> Stopher - still keeping you & your DW's family in my thoughts & prayers.



Have a great time Julie!  Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## Inkmahm

DiznyDi said:


> Looking ahead to the December travel, it looks like quite a few of us will be at the World on December 9.  The 9th is a Friday.  Anyone want to meet? Some are leaving on the 9th.  Maybe another breakfast meet at Whispering Canyon?



Great idea!  Dynaguy and I will be there and breakfast on the 9th would be great.


----------



## DiznyDi

Inkmahm said:


> Great idea!  Dynaguy and I will be there and breakfast on the 9th would be great.



What time works best for you; 8:00, 8:30, 9:00?  Last year , poor Stopher wasn't able to find reliable transportation and walked/ran a good deal of the way. 

Anyone else like to join us? I'm happy to make reservations. Send me a PM or respond to the thread.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DiznyDi said:


> Julie, I'm right behind you... only 4 more sleeps!
> Hope we'll get to meet up on Sunday eve in the MK.
> Have great fun!
> 
> tea pot - what are your new December travel dates?  Any opportunity to meet up with DDad and me?  Would love to see you again!
> 
> Looking ahead to the December travel, it looks like quite a few of us will be at the World on December 9.  The 9th is a Friday.  Anyone want to meet? Some are leaving on the 9th.  Maybe another breakfast meet at Whispering Canyon?



We leave the 9th but only to go to Universal studios and we won't be in any hurry!  Breakfast would be great!  There would be 4 of us.


----------



## Muushka

Sniff sniff......I want to go to Whispering Canyon with you guys...sniff sniff.....


----------



## Muushka

DLI and Kat4 (I forgot you!), I saw a bumper sticker the other day and thought of you!

It said:

*I love Corgi's butts!  *

And had the back end of three of the cuties!


----------



## DiznyDi

Disney loving Iowan said:


> We leave the 9th but only to go to Universal studios and we won't be in any hurry!  Breakfast would be great!  There would be 4 of us.



GREAT! that makes 8 of us. Anyone else?

Muush, we'll raise a mug of coffee in your honor. May even take a picture or two and send it to you.  You and Mr Muush could come down for a long week-end, maybe?


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> GREAT! that makes 8 of us. Anyone else?
> 
> Muush, we'll raise a mug of coffee in your honor. May even take a picture or two and send it to you.  You and Mr Muush could come down for a long week-end, maybe?



Awwww.  I wish!  We have the points, but we will have just been there at the beginning of Nov.  If only I could talk my friend into coming with me, find a place to stay......I love dreaming!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Inkmahm and DLI:* Mark your calendars:
Friday December 9th  8:30 AM Whispering Canyon Cafe for Breakfast 
If your plans should change, please let me know so I can modify the reservation

Anyone else want to join us? Adding to the reservation is only a phone call away! Probably the sooner, the better though.


----------



## Inkmahm

DiznyDi said:


> What time works best for you; 8:00, 8:30, 9:00?  Last year , poor Stopher wasn't able to find reliable transportation and walked/ran a good deal of the way.
> 
> Anyone else like to join us? I'm happy to make reservations. Send me a PM or respond to the thread.



We're pretty flexible that day so any time works for us.  And as we are staying at the lodge, we have no travel time to worry about to get there!  Personally, I like breakfast early so I'd take the 8 am slot.  But like I said, we are flexible if others want to eat later.


----------



## Inkmahm

DiznyDi said:


> *Inkmahm and DLI:* Mark your calendars:
> Friday December 9th  8:30 AM Whispering Canyon Cafe for Breakfast
> If your plans should change, please let me know so I can modify the reservation
> 
> Anyone else want to join us? Adding to the reservation is only a phone call away! Probably the sooner, the better though.



Guess I should have kept reading before replying!   8:30 am it is.  We'll be there!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Sniff sniff......I want to go to Whispering Canyon with you guys...sniff sniff.....





Muushka said:


> DLI and Kat4 (I forgot you!), I saw a bumper sticker the other day and thought of you!
> 
> It said:
> 
> *I love Corgi's butts!  *
> 
> And had the back end of three of the cuties!



Wish you could be there too!!!!  I would love to meet you and Mr. Muush.  I would love to have that bumper sticker!



DiznyDi said:


> *Inkmahm and DLI:* Mark your calendars:
> Friday December 9th  8:30 AM Whispering Canyon Cafe for Breakfast
> If your plans should change, please let me know so I can modify the reservation
> 
> Anyone else want to join us? Adding to the reservation is only a phone call away! Probably the sooner, the better though.



Woo Hoo!  My calendar is marked and I'm looking forward to it!  Thanks for making the reservation!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> DLI and Kat4 (I forgot you!), I saw a bumper sticker the other day and thought of you!
> 
> It said:
> 
> *I love Corgi's butts!  *
> 
> And had the back end of three of the cuties!



Awwwww    We love them too!  

Muushka I'd have said we could hold the Nov groupie meet but you're leaving the day we're arriving.


----------



## tea pot

Oh Di 
So close and yet so far!!!
We arrive on the 9th and are staying till the 17th
Any chance of a do over?
We would love to see you again and meet DLI and Inkmahm
We're at the AKL Fri 9-Tues 13 then at the Lodge from Tues 13-Sat 17


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Awwwww    We love them too!
> 
> Muushka I'd have said we could hold the Nov groupie meet but you're leaving the day we're arriving.



yes, too bad!


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> Sniff sniff......I want to go to Whispering Canyon with you guys...sniff sniff.....



Me too.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Inkmahm and DLI*, are you available to do this on Saturday the 10th instead of Friday the 9th, so *tea pot* can join us?
If this new time suits, I'll modify the existing reservation and will try for 8:00 AM. OK? Let me know!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

How's everyone doing and any plans for the upcoming weekend?

*tea pot* ~ Thanks for the belated birthday wishes. Had a nice birthday. Went to Cape May for the weekend and had great weather!

*Stopher* ~ Hugs and prayers to all of you during this difficult time. 

*Muushka* ~ HI!

I envy all of you and your upcoming groupie meet. I hope DH/I can do that in the future.


----------



## Inkmahm

DiznyDi said:


> *Inkmahm and DLI*, are you available to do this on Saturday the 10th instead of Friday the 9th, so *tea pot* can join us?
> If this new time suits, I'll modify the existing reservation and will try for 8:00 AM. OK? Let me know!



If we switched to lunch on the 10th instead of breakfast we could be there.  But at 8 am on the 10th we'll be at HS for EMH for our favorite ride, TSMM.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks
Been out of touch, just busy stuff.  Excited for a groupie meet, sad cause we cant be there.
But excited again cause we are leaving for WDW in 8 days


----------



## tea pot

DiznyDi said:


> *Inkmahm and DLI*, are you available to do this on Saturday the 10th instead of Friday the 9th, so *tea pot* can join us?
> If this new time suits, I'll modify the existing reservation and will try for 8:00 AM. OK? Let me know!





Inkmahm said:


> If we switched to lunch on the 10th instead of breakfast we could be there.  But at 8 am on the 10th we'll be at HS for EMH for our favorite ride, TSMM.



Oh you guys are too good 
but If everyone can't make the change don't do it 
I wouldn't want anyone to miss out because of us


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

tea pot said:


> Oh Di
> So close and yet so far!!!
> We arrive on the 9th and are staying till the 17th
> Any chance of a do over?
> We would love to see you again and meet DLI and Inkmahm
> We're at the AKL Fri 9-Tues 13 then at the Lodge from Tues 13-Sat 17





DiznyDi said:


> *Inkmahm and DLI*, are you available to do this on Saturday the 10th instead of Friday the 9th, so *tea pot* can join us?
> If this new time suits, I'll modify the existing reservation and will try for 8:00 AM. OK? Let me know!



Oh crud.  We actually check out of the Lodge on the 9th to head over to Portofino Bay.  Go with the majority though.  Could there be 2 meets?  One as planned and another for lunch on the 10th with Tea Pot?  That way even though we won't all be able to get together at least everyone can have a chance to at least meet up with someone.


----------



## wildernessDad

I need a WDW fix.  Let's go right now!


----------



## horselover

Greetings from BWV!

Look what I got today.


----------



## Inkmahm

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Oh crud.  We actually check out of the Lodge on the 9th to head over to Portofino Bay.  Go with the majority though.  Could there be 2 meets?  One as planned and another for lunch on the 10th with Tea Pot?  That way even though we won't all be able to get together at least everyone can have a chance to at least meet up with someone.



The best timing for us is still breakfast on the 9th. But we'd consider doing both breakfast on the 9th and lunch on the 10th!


----------



## horselover

Sorry couldn't figure out how to do 2 pics in the same post from my phone.  We went to MNSSHP last night.  Here are the costumes.  We got lots of compliments.


----------



## twinklebug

horselover said:


> Greetings from BWV!
> 
> Look what I got today.



Greetings!  

Love the pics! Your family looks amazing.
I think I might have to add that ornament to our tree back at home too. Have a collection of mickey eared ones, but no stripes


----------



## I Book He Pays

TGIF Groupies:

*jimmytammy* ~ Nice to see you on the thread. Glad all is well!

*horselover* ~ Yahoo! You rock!  I am feeling the love!  Isn't that ornament adorable?  Love the photo of you/family... great picture. Enjoy your vacation. 

*wildernessDad* ~ I'm with you on that... I'll go! 

Have a great evening/weekend everyone!


----------



## edk35

We are OFFICIALLY OFFICIAL!!! Our 100 pt. VWL contract we purchased  resale closed today. Now waiting to hear that our 50 pt. contract closed. Hopefully next week.


----------



## DiznyDi

DLI and Inkmahm, we'll keep our breakfast meet; Friday December 9th at 8:30 AM At Whispering Canyon Cafe. If there is anyone else interested in our breakfast meet, please send me a PM or respond to the thread. I'm happy to add to our current reservation. 

Now, about a 2nd meet that could include tea pot, any suggestions?  The 10th is doable for DDad and me. Or we can try for another time/place. Throw out some suggestions.

Julie, great pic of the family!  Weather looks to be not so good for our scheduled party on Tuesday evening.

Only 2 more sleeps


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> Sorry couldn't figure out how to do 2 pics in the same post from my phone.  We went to MNSSHP last night.  Here are the costumes.  We got lots of compliments.



Love the costumes!!  How were the crowds at the party?


----------



## jimmytammy

edk35 said:


> We are OFFICIALLY OFFICIAL!!! Our 100 pt. VWL contract we purchased  resale closed today. Now waiting to hear that our 50 pt. contract closed. Hopefully next week.



In the words of Dr. Nigel Channing, Welcome, welcome, welcome(home that is)


----------



## franandaj

horselover said:


> Sorry couldn't figure out how to do 2 pics in the same post from my phone.  We went to MNSSHP last night.  Here are the costumes.  We got lots of compliments.



LOVE  the costumes!   They look great! And the kids even have their own haversacks!



edk35 said:


> We are OFFICIALLY OFFICIAL!!! Our 100 pt. VWL contract we purchased  resale closed today. Now waiting to hear that our 50 pt. contract closed. Hopefully next week.



Welcome!  We recently closed on a 150 point contract, and will be making our first trip home (stayed at the Lodge previously) in about three weeks!


----------



## wildernessDad

50 days to go!!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> 50 days to go!!!!!



We are down to 7 days

I wish we could all be there at the same time


----------



## horselover

Rain, rain go away!  Nothing but rain & more rain on the horizon here at WDW.            We went to DHS this morning but it was pretty miserable.  I know many people just like to go & make the best of it but I really don't enjoy the parks in the rain especially when it's windy (like today).  It's supposed to rain for the next couple of days.            Glad we made it to the party when we did.  We're headed to Kona for lunch in a bit & then guess where we're headed after?                The boys have some school work to do so we'll head up to our "secret" spot to work & read.  At least we'll be in a pleasant setting.      

Have a good weekend groupies!


----------



## Corinne

Julie, your costumes are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!! You look great!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

edk35 said:


> We are OFFICIALLY OFFICIAL!!! Our 100 pt. VWL contract we purchased  resale closed today. Now waiting to hear that our 50 pt. contract closed. Hopefully next week.



EeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Our household is now 21 hours out from the Launch of the next Disney Adventure!  

DiznyDi is so disappointed in the weather forecasts for this coming week.  And her mantra of the house is "one more sleep"!  We've all been there before, so I know it will probably by a series of catnaps rather than any sleeping goin' on.

So who will have the bigger adventure and taller tales to tell; DiznyDi & DD, or Dizny Dad & DSL (left behind to do male bonding)?

Remember Muush . . . if the police are in our driveway, act natural and drive on past. . . . . .


----------



## Inkmahm

edk35 said:


> We are OFFICIALLY OFFICIAL!!! Our 100 pt. VWL contract we purchased  resale closed today. Now waiting to hear that our 50 pt. contract closed. Hopefully next week.



Yay!    Welcome home!


----------



## Inkmahm

DiznyDi said:


> DLI and Inkmahm, we'll keep our breakfast meet; Friday December 9th at 8:30 AM At Whispering Canyon Cafe. If there is anyone else interested in our breakfast meet, please send me a PM or respond to the thread. I'm happy to add to our current reservation.
> 
> Now, about a 2nd meet that could include tea pot, any suggestions?  The 10th is doable for DDad and me. Or we can try for another time/place. Throw out some suggestions.
> 
> Julie, great pic of the family!  Weather looks to be not so good for our scheduled party on Tuesday evening.
> 
> Only 2 more sleeps



Sounds good to me! We will definitely be there on the 9th.  Will be good to see you again!  I have no Illuminations cruise booked this year as it is just DH and I and not extended family with us on this trip.  We really enjoyed the anniversary cruise last year with the cake. Disny did a great job on the cruise AND the Mickey cake!

If there are any more meets added to the schedule, we'll see if we can make it to those, too.  But if not, breakfast will be great.  I've never done breakfast at the WC so this should be fun!


----------



## Inkmahm

Dizny Dad said:


> Our household is now 21 hours out from the Launch of the next Disney Adventure!
> 
> DiznyDi is so disappointed in the weather forecasts for this coming week.  And her mantra of the house is "one more sleep"!  We've all been there before, so I know it will probably by a series of catnaps rather than any sleeping goin' on.
> 
> So who will have the bigger adventure and taller tales to tell; DiznyDi & DD, or Dizny Dad & DSL (left behind to do male bonding)?
> 
> Remember Muush . . . if the police are in our driveway, act natural and drive on past. . . . . .



We don't head to F&W at Disney until the 19th and I'm grateful for that. I checked the weather report and it is supposed to be raining for many days in Orlando.  Yuck!  I saw other posts about it being monsoon season there the last two days.  I don't mind some rain if I can put on a poncho and carry on without getting soaked.  But I HATE those days with the rain blowing sideways and getting wet feet.  It's been a LONG time since we had a day that wet on a Disney trip, thank God.  We had a wet Alaska trip in August so I'm hoping that covers our quota of vacation rain days for awhile.

On the other hand, I can't think of a nicer place to huddle in to enjoy a rainy day than our beloved lodge.

New topic- my now pulled tooth.  Everything went very well on Wed and I've had no problem at all with the hole in my mouth.  It is on the bottom and far enough back that you can't see it and my tongue doesn't really notice that it is there.  I was really worried how I would handle this for 8 months until I can get the tooth implant but so far so good!  The dentist was also able to use a cheaper membrane on it so I saved about $600 from the original estimate.  I'm also thankful to the cadaver that produced the bone material I needed to be added to my jaw bone.  I wouldn't be able to get an implant without it.    Dynaguy and I are both signed up to be organ donors someday.  I never expected to benefit from some else's donation of their bone.  It's amazing what can be done these days.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I love the costumes *Julie*!!  Glad you had a nice evening for the party and I hope the weather gets a break for you and our other groupies heading that way.  That includes you *DiznyDi* - have a great trip without the guys!  

Good to hear your dental appointment went well *Inkmahm*.  I had so many teeth pulled as a kid that I am a huge knot when I go in for just a cleaning.  I walk out exhausted because I've been tensed up the whole time!    If I had to have a tooth pulled now I'd probably be a complete basket case and have to be drugged before even going into the building then strapped to the chair to stay.  

I'm just waiting to check DH and I in on our next Disney Adventure.  (All done now - got the A group).  I think we have lucked out with better coast for this week - sunny and highs of 80-94 degrees!  We're off for 3 nights to DL to use up the holding points we gathered from our May trip.  I'm thrilled that we got into VGC - it took a few phone calls but MS was great at looking for any available dates open 60 days out and on one call these 3 nights had opened up in a 1BR.  And I had one point to spare!    VGC has been pretty well sold out for the holiday seasons for awhile so I was fully expecting to be heading south in Jan or Feb but now we get to see Halloween.  We'll be doing lots of shows tomorrow after we arrive - Aladdin, Remember Dreams come true Fireworks and Fantasmic.  Tuesday is the Halloween party and Wednesday we'll take in WOC.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## Inkmahm

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I love the costumes *Julie*!!  Glad you had a nice evening for the party and I hope the weather gets a break for you and our other groupies heading that way.  That includes you *DiznyDi* - have a great trip without the guys!
> 
> Good to hear your dental appointment went well *Inkmahm*.  I had so many teeth pulled as a kid that I am a huge knot when I go in for just a cleaning.  I walk out exhausted because I've been tensed up the whole time!    If I had to have a tooth pulled now I'd probably be a complete basket case and have to be drugged before even going into the building then strapped to the chair to stay.
> 
> I'm just waiting to check DH and I in on our next Disney Adventure.  (All done now - got the A group).  I think we have lucked out with better coast for this week - sunny and highs of 80-94 degrees!  We're off for 3 nights to DL to use up the holding points we gathered from our May trip.  I'm thrilled that we got into VGC - it took a few phone calls but MS was great at looking for any available dates open 60 days out and on one call these 3 nights had opened up in a 1BR.  And I had one point to spare!    VGC has been pretty well sold out for the holiday seasons for awhile so I was fully expecting to be heading south in Jan or Feb but now we get to see Halloween.  We'll be doing lots of shows tomorrow after we arrive - Aladdin, Remember Dreams come true Fireworks and Fantasmic.  Tuesday is the Halloween party and Wednesday we'll take in WOC.  Can't wait!!!



I had my first cavity filled when I was only 2 years old so I'm pretty used to the dentist chair.  When I was a kid, I think I had about 5 or 6 cavities every 6 months.  I'm surprised my poor parents didn't go broke just from my dental bills.  This tooth pulling was much easier than a root canal.  Those are my least favorite things to do.

Have you been to VGC before?  We were there in Januay and loved it.  The hotel is great and so are the villas.  Don't miss Napa Rose for dinner!  One of our favorite restaurants anywhere.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Inkmahm said:


> I had my first cavity filled when I was only 2 years old so I'm pretty used to the dentist chair.  When I was a kid, I think I had about 5 or 6 cavities every 6 months.  I'm surprised my poor parents didn't go broke just from my dental bills.  This tooth pulling was much easier than a root canal.  Those are my least favorite things to do.
> 
> Have you been to VGC before?  We were there in Januay and loved it.  The hotel is great and so are the villas.  Don't miss Napa Rose for dinner!  One of our favorite restaurants anywhere.



Lol - my teeth were practically silver instead of white.  Then I turned 18 and virtually nothing since.  I so wish they had hardened up or made the change sooner!!!

This will be my 3rd stay at VGC but DH's first.  And before that I've had another 3 stays at GC.  Just love it there.  We haven't done Napa Rose yet and I've been thinking about it for this trip but don't know if we'll fit it in since we have shows every evening to see that DH hasn't taken in yet.  If we don't then definitely next trip which is over my birthday next June.  I have always heard wonderful things about it!!


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> Our household is now 21 hours out from the Launch of the next Disney Adventure!
> 
> DiznyDi is so disappointed in the weather forecasts for this coming week.  And her mantra of the house is "one more sleep"!  We've all been there before, so I know it will probably by a series of catnaps rather than any sleeping goin' on.
> 
> So who will have the bigger adventure and taller tales to tell; DiznyDi & DD, or Dizny Dad & DSL (left behind to do male bonding)?
> 
> Remember Muush . . . if the police are in our driveway, act natural and drive on past. . . . . .


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK  DiznyDi & DD hit the ground and ran as fast as ME would take them to The Lodge last evening.  The Mercantile was first (rubbing Humphreys nose, of course), then off to MK (by way of the pin cart & boat dock  cant miss those).  The rain finally got the best of them so back to The Lodge at Midnight for a good nights sleep before todays big adventure. 

Dizny Dad & SIL gathered for the first of the planned movie nights, with Lethal Weapon I fitting the bill.  The action was so good, that I actually stayed up until 10 PM! (exciting life, huh).  Tonight  Lethal Weapon II w/ pizza.   (Hoping to start the movie earlier; these parties can be exhausting!)

Miss you both.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> OK  DiznyDi & DD hit the ground and ran as fast as ME would take them to The Lodge last evening.  The Mercantile was first (rubbing Humphreys nose, of course), then off to MK (by way of the pin cart & boat dock  cant miss those).  The rain finally got the best of them so back to The Lodge at Midnight for a good nights sleep before todays big adventure.
> 
> Dizny Dad & SIL gathered for the first of the planned movie nights, with Lethal Weapon I fitting the bill.  The action was so good, that I actually stayed up until 10 PM! (exciting life, huh).  Tonight  Lethal Weapon II w/ pizza.   (Hoping to start the movie earlier; these parties can be exhausting!)
> 
> Miss you both.



Can relate to those late nights.  We had a friend from Orlando come in Thurs-Sun and she is a huge Det. Tigers fan so we watched the games=late nightsTime is def not a good friend when you are tired.  In other words, I can feel your pain


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> OK  DiznyDi & DD hit the ground and ran as fast as ME would take them to The Lodge last evening.  The Mercantile was first (rubbing Humphreys nose, of course), then off to MK (by way of the pin cart & boat dock  cant miss those).  The rain finally got the best of them so back to The Lodge at Midnight for a good nights sleep before todays big adventure.



Yes, they did & guess who was coincidentally sitting across from them on the boat to the MK?  You guessed it the Horselover family!            So funny!  DiznyDi texted me about 9:00 asking if we were still at MK.  I texted back saying we were just about to get on the boat & should be there shortly.  I commented to AnniversaryGuy that she must have been on the boat right before us & too bad we missed her.  We were the 1st in line for the boat.  We board & are departing the dock when I look across the aisle & there's DiznyDi & DD!  Altogether now "It's a Small World After All"!                 It was great to see her & we chatted it up all the way to the entrance where we left Di to renew her AP & we moved on to BTMRR.    A great impromptu groupie meet!    

I never did get a chance to meet Maria.             It was pouring here on Sat. the day we talked about meeting so we never made it to Epcot in the afternoon.  Hope you had a great trip Maria!


----------



## tea pot

horselover said:


> Yes, they did & guess who was coincidentally sitting across from them on the boat to the MK?  You guessed it the Horselover family!        A great impromptu groupie meet!



Don't you just love Groupie Magic 

*Horeslover* I just love your MNSSHP family picture! 
You guys look great


----------



## MiaSRN62

Good morning Groupies !
I am back on Pennsylvania soil......it's sunny and warm here. Not anything like Sat and Sun in WDW ! I think "dreadful" would best describe Sat's weather ! I've been unable to post all week due to sketchy at best wireless on the Magic. Some of you who are Facebook friends of me might have seen a couple posts from Key West. I did purchase the ship's internet package but sending one email was taking 5+ min......very slow. 

Our western Caribbean cruise was mostly good weather-wise. Sea days were not great. I'd say 75% of sea days were cloudy and/or stormy. Port days were better. Key West had great weather. Grand Caymen and Cozumel were iffy. Pirate Night party was very windy but rain-free. Castaway Cay day was AWESOME ! But one of the crew told us if we had had the winds we did the day before on sea day we would not have been able to dock. Over the ship's speaker they urged guests to get out on Castaway Cay before 1 pm because a storm was coming----it never did but that night back to Cape Canaveral was quite rocky. 

We docked in FL to dreadful weather which never let up ALL DAY. Winds.....heavy sideways rain.....ugh. I had so wanted to enjoy Food and Wine Festival but could not. We had dinner ADR's at Rose n Crown and when we went to check in was told the restaurant was shutting down (no explaination but suspect flooding maybe ?).  So we went to Octoberfest for dinner. But really had wanted Rose N Crown. We spent from 5 pm to 2 am in Epcot/Boardwalk (Jellyrolls).  Just soaked to the bone ! Sun got better after noon'ish but woke up to sideways drenching rain that morning. 

Loved getting to meet *Julie/Teapot *! She and I hit it off very well just chatting away. She is so nice and glad we found the time to get together !  Sorry I missed *Di and Dizny Dad*. We were sitting in the Orlando airport waiting to go home when she texted me she was on the ME to WDW. Just a complete passing----a Groupie meet that almost didn't quite happen.....lol  Oh well.....next time ! * Horselover*....loved your MNSSHP pics ! We almost went on Sept 30 but had gotten together with three other couples in our traveling party for an pre-cruise celebration at Kobe's restaurant off-site. By the time we got out of there.....with a saki in me....just didn't think we could do it. So we went to Downtown Disney instead. But glad you had fun ! 

Trying to catch up with many emails/FB/DIS etc.  *Wilderness Dad*.....very happy to hear about the 3 year contract ! That is wonderful news !


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> Sorry couldn't figure out how to do 2 pics in the same post from my phone.  We went to MNSSHP last night.  Here are the costumes.  We got lots of compliments.



What great costumes!



edk35 said:


> We are OFFICIALLY OFFICIAL!!! Our 100 pt. VWL contract we purchased  resale closed today. Now waiting to hear that our 50 pt. contract closed. Hopefully next week.



Congrats!!!



DiznyDi said:


> DLI and Inkmahm, we'll keep our breakfast meet; Friday December 9th at 8:30 AM At Whispering Canyon Cafe. If there is anyone else interested in our breakfast meet, please send me a PM or respond to the thread. I'm happy to add to our current reservation.
> 
> Only 2 more sleeps


Sounds good to me!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> We'll be doing lots of shows tomorrow after we arrive - Aladdin, Remember Dreams come true Fireworks and Fantasmic.  Tuesday is the Halloween party and Wednesday we'll take in WOC.  Can't wait!!!



Love the Aladdin show!!  Glad it is still there!


----------



## eliza61

Welcome Back Maria,
Sounds like you had a great trip.

I was completely "unplugged" this weekend so I'l have to spend some time catching up.

Happy Monday Groupies.


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> Yes, they did & guess who was coincidentally sitting across from them on the boat to the MK?  You guessed it the Horselover family!            So funny!  DiznyDi texted me about 9:00 asking if we were still at MK.  I texted back saying we were just about to get on the boat & should be there shortly.  I commented to AnniversaryGuy that she must have been on the boat right before us & too bad we missed her.  We were the 1st in line for the boat.  We board & are departing the dock when I look across the aisle & there's DiznyDi & DD!  Altogether now "It's a Small World After All"!



DiznyDi &DD were thrilled to have such a surprise Groupie Meet!  She was sorry that she could catch back up with you and family to take a picture or two.

Yesterday showed a smile for the away team in The world - the sun broke out and they were thrilled to enjoy the warm rays.  Food and wine treated them well, as they spent the day sending pictures of their tasty adventure!  The day wore on and, of course, The Lodge called to them, so back for another good night's sleep before the next adventure of shopping, eating, walking, and shopping.  Did I mention shopping?

DSIL and I queued up Lethal Weapon II & III for the evening with pizza and chips.  The action was over-powering as DSIL fell in and out of sleep during the WLIII showing.

OK dears, keep sending those glimpses of fun to me as I sit here at my desk maintaining the empire.


----------



## jimmytammy

So happy that groupie mini meets are taking place.  Got to keep the spirit alive!


----------



## jimmytammy

Glad you got back home safe and sound.  Loved the FB Dream vs Magic that you posted.  That was a blast...literally!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks for the welcome back *eliza* !

Awesome about the mini groupie meet too ! Just think of the scrapbooks we could all keep with our get-togethers ! 

And glad you enjoyed the link *jimmytammy* ! My youngest dd (18) was so excited to show it to me and I just had to post it on FB. Very cool !

Meant to add....when we left on our Magic Oct 1-8 cruise, we told our kids back home to look for us on the port webcam. They saw us !  They told us the cam was even zooming up on us jumping and waving on deck ! How cool is that ?!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:
How's everyone doing? 

*edk35* ~ Congratulations!  Yahoo!!!
*jimmytammy* ~ Have a great vacation and enjoy! 

*Inkmahm* ~ Glad everything went well at the dentist and you were able to save some money! Good luck!

*horselover* ~ So funny how you met up with DiznyDi/DD!  Very magical way of meeting! I hope the weather is improving for you!  

*MiaSRN62* ~ Welcome back! Sorry that the weather didn't cooperate with you during your vacation but sounds like you had a blast. What did you end up doing in ports?  So cool that your kids saw you on the port web cam! Love it!

I'm getting ready for vacation and we'll be staying at the HHI resort (2BR Villa). This is our first visit to HHI and looking forward to it.  I know this is off topic but if anyone ever stayed at the HHI resort please let me know how you liked it. Looks like a great resort and heard that the CM's are wonderful! Must find Shadow!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks Trish!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

I haven't heard a thing yet about MNSSHP last night . . . . maybe they haven't returned yet!?!

DiznyDi prepared for the scare . . . 







If seen, please tell them it is time to go back to The Lodge - there has to be some type of shopping that needs done . . .


----------



## Granny

I Book He Pays said:


> I'm getting ready for vacation and we'll be staying at the HHI resort (2BR Villa). This is our first visit to HHI and looking forward to it.  I know this is off topic but if anyone ever stayed at the HHI resort please let me know how you liked it. Looks like a great resort and heard that the CM's are wonderful! Must find Shadow!



HHI is a very nice resort...DW and I enjoyed it quite a bit.  We rented bicycles (very reasonable cost for length of stay) and rode down to the beach several times.  The sand on the beach is packed such that you can ride bicycles on the beach, so we enjoyed that too.  Tons of restaurants on the island, and I'd suggest a day trip to Savannah if your schedule allows.  We did that and got on one of the city tour buses for a very nice day.  All in all, a beautiful area and yes the CM's were great (but then again, we've found almost all Disney CM's to be great).  Enjoy the trip!


----------



## templed

I just bought points at VWL...   Yay me!

I guess that would qualify me as a groupie?


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Seems like I've been waiting forever but it's almost time .... one week until I'm in DW!!!


----------



## Muushka

templed said:


> I just bought points at VWL...   Yay me!
> 
> I guess that would qualify me as a groupie?



*Well....looky here!  We got ourselves a new Groupie!  
templed, you have made our day!!*

*Grab yourself our handsome Moosie.  
Grab a rocking chair and sit with us on the porch and tell us all about why VWL was your DVC of choice!*


----------



## Muushka

Grumpy Grandma said:


> Seems like I've been waiting forever but it's almost time .... one week until I'm in DW!!!



We are right behind you!  2.5 weeks .


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Muushka said:


> We are right behind you!  2.5 weeks .


----------



## Granny

*templed*....congratulations, and  to the Groupies!!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:
It's almost vacation time!  Two more sleeps and we are out of here.  

*Dizny Dad* ~ Love the picture of DiznyDi! She looks so happy!!!!  Enjoy your vacation!

*Granny* ~ Thank you very much for your feedback on HHI. So much to do and not sure how much we'll be able to accomplish in a week. Right now we plan on touring Sun City (we plan on moving there once DH retires), sunset cruise on a schooner, maybe a fishing trip if DH wants to go, horseback riding for me, touring the island and at some point relaxing. Hmmm... I think I'll need a vacation after the vacation! LOL  I'll definitely keep in mind the bus tour to Savannah (we would like that) and riding bikes on the beach.  I have to admit that the CM's are fantastic and I'm really impressed on how DVC operates. Thanks for the vacation wishes!

*templed* ~ Yahoo and congrats! 

*Grumpy Grandma* ~ Have a great vacation and enjoy!
*Muushka* ~ Enjoy your vacation!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

templed said:


> I just bought points at VWL...   Yay me!
> 
> I guess that would qualify me as a groupie?



Love of the Lodge is good enough for us...but having pts there makes it all the more sweet! Welcome


----------



## cheer4bison

Hi folks,

Looking back, I just have to wonder...what happened to September?  The whole month was a blur to me.  School started and then a week later I went on a week-long Moms Panel assignment to participate in the Grand Opening Celebration for Aulani.  Just wanted to share some details with all of you.






Let me start by saying that VWL will always be first in my heart when it comes to Walt Disney World resorts.  No question about it, it's my favorite.  That being said, I'm adding a new Disney resort to my list of Disney vacation obsessions.   Aulani was SPECTACULAR!!!  You simply must experience this magical place at least once in your life.

From the moment you walk in the Maka'ala (main lobby), you will be awestruck.  






The theming of this resort is thorough and mesmerizing.  The architecture, food, music, landscaping, and excursions all complement one another brilliantly.  And the Cast Members are so warm and friendly.

Here's a shot of one of the hallways leading from the main lobby:






The Waikolohe Valley (main feature pool and surrounding area) are fun and gorgeous.






You can learn so much about the culture and history of Hawaii here.  This is a Hawaiian resort with subtle threads of Disney magic woven into the experience, not the other way around.  Here, my colleague and friend (Beth) from the Moms Panel and I, are taking the Interactive Cultural Tour available through the Pau Hana (DVC Community Hall).






To be continued...


----------



## cheer4bison

The food is fresh and delicious.  Here's my view from lunch one day at 'Ama'Ama:






Whether you're looking for alcoholic or non-alcoholic beverages, the options are abudant!  My new favorite drink is the pineapple ginger splash.  Yummmm.






Although POG (a fruit juice mixed with equal parts guava, passionfruit, and orange) and the Aulani Wave were a big hit with me too.






The rooms here are beautiful.  The beds are SO comfortable.  Best mattresses I've slept on outside my own home.  I got to visit one of the three-bedroom villas.  Check out this view:






I even met some cool new acquaintances (Bob Iger & Tom Staggs) along the way.






Overall, it was an amazing experience! Can't wait to go back and take my family to see Aulani.

Oh, and Stopher, as per your request, I did my best to find as many Menehune as possible.  I didn't find them all but that's a good excuse to return for a follow-up visit.


----------



## Granny

I Book He Pays said:


> *Granny* ~ Thank you very much for your feedback on HHI. So much to do and not sure how much we'll be able to accomplish in a week. Right now we plan on touring Sun City (we plan on moving there once DH retires), sunset cruise on a schooner, maybe a fishing trip if DH wants to go, horseback riding for me, touring the island and at some point relaxing. Hmmm... I think I'll need a vacation after the vacation! LOL  I'll definitely keep in mind the bus tour to Savannah (we would like that) and riding bikes on the beach.  I have to admit that the CM's are fantastic and I'm really impressed on how DVC operates. Thanks for the vacation wishes!



You're very welcome.  And to be clear, we drove to Savannah in our rental car, and hooked up with one of the bus tours that run around the city.  I don't know if DVC HHI resort has a day-trip tour departing from the resort.  

Sounds like you have a lot of plans for the trip.  I know you'll have a great time.  Enjoy!!


----------



## Granny

Jill...thank you so much for taking the time to post your pictures and observations about Aulani.  It is definitely on our radar...hoping for a trip in 2014 for our 25th anniversary.    

It looks like an amazing resort, and sounds like the CM's are great too.  Of course, I wouldn't expect much less with Bob Iger around.  

Glad you had a great time, and again thanks for sharing your experience with the Groupies.


----------



## franandaj

Jill,
Thanks so much for posting those beautiful pictures from Aulani! We're considering our 2013 plans and really seriously considering Aulani. You make me really want to go there with those photos and descriptions!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Thanks, Jill!


----------



## eliza61

Jill,
The pictures are awesome.  Just what I needed today, I'm sitting at home flighting a nasty bug of some kind.  yuck

Silly question but is Aulani on the main Island.


----------



## horselover

Hello Groupies!  We're back.  Despite 2 days of pouring rain we had a really nice time.  Made it over to our Lodge on one of those rainy days for a nice long visit.  Spent about 2 hrs. reading in front of the fireplace in the VWL lobby.           I cannot wait to get back there for our Christmas stay.  It's been way too long since we've been able to lay our heads down & really call it home.  69 days & counting!

Jill - Wow!  Those pictures are spectacular.  Thanks so much for sharing.  We'll definitely get there one day.

I Book - enjoy your HHI trip.  I'll be getting your ornament out to you very soon!    

Templed - congrats on your purchase & welcome to the Groupies!


----------



## Muushka

Jill, that was spectacular!  Thank you for sharing your time with us!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

templed said:


> I just bought points at VWL...   Yay me!
> 
> I guess that would qualify me as a groupie?



Welcome!!!!!!



eliza61 said:


> Jill,
> The pictures are awesome.  Just what I needed today, I'm sitting at home flighting a nasty bug of some kind.  yuck
> 
> Silly question but is Aulani on the main Island.


Hope you feel better quickly!!!



horselover said:


> Hello Groupies!  We're back.  Despite 2 days of pouring rain we had a really nice time.  Made it over to our Lodge on one of those rainy days for a nice long visit.  Spent about 2 hrs. reading in front of the fireplace in the VWL lobby.           I cannot wait to get back there for our Christmas stay.  It's been way too long since we've been able to lay our heads down & really call it home.  69 days & counting!


Glad you had a great time and got to spend some time at "home"!

Jill - Those pics are beautiful.  I would sure love to go there!


----------



## cheer4bison

eliza61 said:


> Jill,
> The pictures are awesome.  Just what I needed today, I'm sitting at home flighting a nasty bug of some kind.  yuck
> 
> Silly question but is Aulani on the main Island.



Oh dear, Eliza, I'm so sorry to hear your are not feeling well.  Glad to know, however, that the Aulani photos might have afforded you some kind of useful therapy as you recover.  

Aulani is on Oahu, the third largest but most populated island of Hawaii.  Aulani is on the leeward side, which is not densely populated like Waikiki.

Hope to hear you're feeling better soon.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Everyone:

*cheer4bison* ~ Welcome Back! WOW...the photos are gorgeous and the resort is stunning. I would love to go there in the future. 

*Granny* ~ If we have the time to drive down to Savannah and take a city tour we would do that. Always wanted to see Savannah but on this trip it's questionable. I promised DH that we would have some down time to read, spend time at the pool/beach and take it easy. With his crazy work schedule lately and me running around... we both need it. Now hopefully I won't get too excited and want to see/do it all! LOL

*eliza61* ~ Feel better!

*horselover* ~ Yahoo!!!  Zebra Mickey ornament heading to NJ soon! Thank you, thank you and thank you so much for picking it up for me!  Another item to add to my zebra collection!


----------



## jimmytammy

Jill 
Love the pics!!  We are looking forward to going there in early 2013 and combine with a Disneyland visit.  After seeing those pics, I am really psyched


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Jill*....simply awesome photos and info on Aulani ! Thank you !

*eliza*....sending cheery thoughts and get-well wishes ! 

Congrats and welcome home to *templed* !


----------



## MiaSRN62

Dizny Dad said:


> I haven't heard a thing yet about MNSSHP last night . . . . maybe they haven't returned yet!?!
> 
> DiznyDi prepared for the scare . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If seen, please tell them it is time to go back to The Lodge - there has to be some type of shopping that needs done . . .



Ha ha.....love it *Dizny Dad *!!! Adorable pic of *DIznyDi* !!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> MiaSRN62 ~ Welcome back! Sorry that the weather didn't cooperate with you during your vacation but sounds like you had a blast. What did you end up doing in ports? So cool that your kids saw you on the port web cam! Love it!


Hi *I Book He Pays*....and thank you ! Honestly, it was just the last two days that were bad (Oct 8 & 9th). We spend Sept 28-Oct 1 in WDW and the weather was glorious !
We had such fun on port days :
*Key West *: rented electric cars and toured and shopped around Key West
*Grand Caymen *: shopped a bit and then did the Emerald Eyes Disney Stingray Snorkel tour. FANTASTIC !
*Cozumel* : We traveled with 3 other couples and one of my friends is a travel agent. She booked us at a semi-private beach and it was terrific (Nachi Cocom). 
*Castaway Cay *: this was hubby and my FIRST vacation EVER with no kids since our marriage 25 years ago. So we spent about 90 min snorkeling on the family beach then the rest of the day on Serenity Bay. We didn't want to leave that place ! 

I wish you lots of fun planning your HH trip. We spend only 2 nights there in Aug 2009 and I just don't know enough about it to be of any help. My dd (19 at the time) was going through a very bad boyfriend breakup 5 days previous and she was an emotional wreck. My two days there are a blur as I feel mostly I was trying to console her. But we did like the resort very much. We only had a studio but it was roomy.  I would suggest requesting a "marsh view" if you can. Lovely views there. We did not get that view but walked around the resort and wished we had !


----------



## I Book He Pays

Good Morning Groupies and TGIF:

Leaving home at 6am and figure take a few minutes to sit and get caught up on the thread/e-mail.

*MiaSRN62* ~ The ports you went to on the cruise was nice. Haven't been to Key West in years and would love to see it again. Snorkeling/swimming with the stingrays is a hoot! Did that a few times and I loved it. First time freaked me out a bit when three stingrays ended up sucking on my right leg and left me hickeys (I'm not kidding!). DH/I vacationed in Grand Cayman on our honeymoon and I definitely got some good jokes about the marks on my leg!The beach at Cozumel must have been gorgeous and not busy with many cruise ship passengers there. Haven't been to Castaway Cay but someday I will. From the pictures I've seen it's stunning and very magical!  I can understand why you didn't want to leave!  

Sorry that your trip to HHI in 2009 didn't turn out as expected. Poor daughter... must have been rough for her. We requested marsh view, top floor due to being light sleepers. I asked for two specific buildings so maybe the luck will be with us and we'll get one of the units there. Free to put the request in and you never know. Looking forward to HHI and seeing another DVC resort. 

Have a great weekend everyone! For those of you traveling soon have a fantastic vacation and those coming back... welcome home!


----------



## jimmytammy

1 more sleep then WDW


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> 1 more sleep then WDW



You got me beat.  I still have 40 days until I sleep at Kidani and 44 days until I sleep at VWL.


----------



## tea pot

templed said:


> I just bought points at VWL...   Yay me!
> 
> I guess that would qualify me as a groupie?



*Welcome templed  You'll Love it Here  *

*Jill* 
Wow what a great Experience
not only Aulani but the Grand Opening 
So happy for you 
and thanks so much for sharing such great pics!



jimmytammy said:


> Jill
> Love the pics!!  We are looking forward to going there in early 2013 and combine with a Disneyland visit.  After seeing those pics, I am really psyched



Now that's sound like a Great Plan


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> 1 more sleep then WDW


Have a great time!!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*JT -* ONE MORE SLEEP! 

Cool - have a great time.  I pck up DiznyDi & DD today after 7PM.  They sound like they have had a great time with each other; and the weather was happy weather, too!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey Stopher - We have some changes to our Dec. trip.  DH was able to get us a 2 bedroom at BWV for the same price we would have paid at the Lodge for a regular room!  That will be so much more convenient for us.  We still get a couple of nights at the Lodge.  It won't be the villas.  My DH wanted to stay in the main building this time.
So the details are:
Dec. 2-6 BWV
Dec. 7-8 the Lodge
Dec. 9-11 Portofino Bay


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> 1 more sleep then WDW



Have a great trip!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Very excited about all the Groupies' upcoming trips !!!!  Wish I could go again with you all 

A couple pics of Joy/Teapot and I from Sept 30 (hope we can do this again sometime !) :


----------



## cheer4bison

Yeah MiaSRN62 & Teapot!  Gotta love those groupies meets! 

And DLI...Wow!  A 2BR at BWV for the price of a standard room at WL?  That's amazing.  Is that an AP rate?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

cheer4bison said:


> Yeah MiaSRN62 & Teapot!  Gotta love those groupies meets!
> 
> And DLI...Wow!  A 2BR at BWV for the price of a standard room at WL?  That's amazing.  Is that an AP rate?


We are renting someone else's points and got a real good deal!  It is going to be so nice since my Dad and Aunt will be with.


----------



## Happydinks

jimmytammy said:


> 1 more sleep then WDW



We're not far behind you - leave next Wednesday - board the Wonder on Thursday and then onto BLT on Sunday for the week!  Maybe we'll see you all wandering around F&W one of the days!

Been bogged down with work (tax filing deadline of Oct 17th for all those who didn't make the 4/15 deadline) - and Mom in the hospital for three weeks (was only supposed to be 3 days!) - had kept us away from the boards.

Looks like everyone has been having great trips (love the pics from Aulani!).  Fingers crossed that the weather report changes for our week down there (how accurate is AccuWeather anyway!NOT, I hope!)

Happy Friday everyone!
Leslie


----------



## Muushka

Hi Leslie 

I guess we figured it out that we would miss you this trip.  We get off our ship on 10/30 then to Vero then to BLT on the 2nd.  
You'll probably be gone by then.

Anywhoo, have a wonderful time on the Wonder?   I didn't think she was on the East Coast?  Dream maybe?  
If yes, I can't wait to hear about this ship!


----------



## horselover

Hey groupies.  I wasn't going to share this for fear of jinxing myself, but have reconsidered.  With the groupies pulling for me & having as much moose dust & good thoughts flying as possible I can only be better off.  I made it to round 2 for the 2012 Disney Mom's panel.                       I submitted my video & answers to the round 2 questions today.    I of course included as much gushing about our beloved Lodge as I could cram into a 100 word response.       .      I spoke from my heart & did my best so I can only hope that was enough.  I would appreciate any good thoughts, prayers, or moose dust you would care to send out.   Thanks friends!


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> Hey groupies.  I wasn't going to share this for fear of jinxing myself, but have reconsidered.  With the groupies pulling for me & having as much moose dust & good thoughts flying as possible I can only be better off.  I made it to round 2 for the 2012 Disney Mom's panel.                       I submitted my video & answers to the round 2 questions today.    I of course included as much gushing about our beloved Lodge as I could cram into a 100 word response.       .      I spoke from my heart & did my best so I can only hope that was enough.  I would appreciate any good thoughts, prayers, or moose dust you would care to send out.   Thanks friends!



 How exciting is this!!!!  Fingers, legs, eyes all crossed!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> Hey groupies.  I wasn't going to share this for fear of jinxing myself, but have reconsidered.  With the groupies pulling for me & having as much moose dust & good thoughts flying as possible I can only be better off.  I made it to round 2 for the 2012 Disney Mom's panel.                       I submitted my video & answers to the round 2 questions today.    I of course included as much gushing about our beloved Lodge as I could cram into a 100 word response.       .      I spoke from my heart & did my best so I can only hope that was enough.  I would appreciate any good thoughts, prayers, or moose dust you would care to send out.   Thanks friends!



I sure am pulling for you!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

horselover said:


> Hey groupies.  I wasn't going to share this for fear of jinxing myself, but have reconsidered.  With the groupies pulling for me & having as much moose dust & good thoughts flying as possible I can only be better off.  I made it to round 2 for the 2012 Disney Mom's panel.                       I submitted my video & answers to the round 2 questions today.    I of course included as much gushing about our beloved Lodge as I could cram into a 100 word response.       .      I spoke from my heart & did my best so I can only hope that was enough.  I would appreciate any good thoughts, prayers, or moose dust you would care to send out.   Thanks friends!



WOw *horeselover*.....this is awesome !  I am cheering for you on this one ! 


*Leslie*....have a great cruise on the Wonder and stay at BLT. Hope your mom is doing better !!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for all the well wishes folks.  We will be at PO Sat night so probably wont hook internet til Sun or Mon at OKW.  

HappyDinks  We will be keeping eyes open for you folks.  Have a great cruise!

horselover  Congrats on 2nd round.  I know a little bird around my roost who made it as well but she doesnt want to jinx either.  I dont think thats possible among friends here


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes folks.  We will be at PO Sat night so probably wont hook internet til Sun or Mon at OKW.
> 
> HappyDinks  We will be keeping eyes open for you folks.  Have a great cruise!
> 
> horselover  Congrats on 2nd round.  I know a little bird around my roost who made it as well but she doesnt want to jinx either.  I dont think thats possible among friends here




PO????  What is PO???? 

Have a great time Jimmy and Tammy and kiddos!

PS Fingers crossed for all in the 'panel' race!


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes folks.  We will be at PO Sat night so probably wont hook internet til Sun or Mon at OKW.
> 
> HappyDinks  We will be keeping eyes open for you folks.  Have a great cruise!
> 
> horselover  Congrats on 2nd round.  I know a little bird around my roost who made it as well but she doesnt want to jinx either.  I dont think thats possible among friends here



Have a fun time *jimmytammy* !!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

MiaSRN62 said:


> Have a fun time *jimmytammy* !!!!!



That looks a lot like us except Goofy will be driving, trade out Don for Daisy, and we are rollin!!  Our bus should pull out about 5am.


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> PO????  What is PO????
> 
> Have a great time Jimmy and Tammy and kiddos!
> 
> PS Fingers crossed for all in the 'panel' race!



PODL...I will be thinking of you while there Barb 

Heck, I will be thinking of all of yall while in the World!


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> I guess we figured it out that we would miss you this trip.  We get off our ship on 10/30 then to Vero then to BLT on the 2nd.
> You'll probably be gone by then.
> 
> Anywhoo, have a wonderful time on the Wonder?   I didn't think she was on the East Coast?  Dream maybe?
> If yes, I can't wait to hear about this ship!



My bad!  It has been a long few weeks - it is the Dream!  Yes - we leave BLT on the 30th - so we'll miss you this go round.


----------



## horselover

Thanks for all the well wishes groupies!  I knew I could count on you.     

Moose dust & good wishes being sent towards a certain someone in the JimmyTammy household too!


----------



## wildernessDad

It is a sad day for we VWL'ers.  Pete the Moose has died.

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/44913554/ns/today-today_pets_and_animals/#.TpnKMWB9254


----------



## MiaSRN62

wildernessDad said:


> It is a sad day for we VWL'ers.  Pete the Moose has died.
> 
> http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/44913554/ns/today-today_pets_and_animals/#.TpnKMWB9254



That is sad.....about the other animals that were ordered hunted and killed on the preserve back in 2009 too. Poor Pete


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies 
DDaughter and I have returned from our trip to the World.  While it started out pretty wet, after Sunday evening we had beautiful weather.  Actually much warmer than I expected with humidity to match.  DDaughter's new 'baby' lung held up beautifully in the Florida environment.  We thoroughly enjoyed Food and Wine and had great fun at the Halloween Party!

Sorry, Julie, our meeting was so short! I had hoped we'd meet up with you again as we took our daily adventures. We did see your DH and youngest son on the Boardwalk one afternoon.....  Finger crossed for you as you progress through the various levels in anticipation as a future Moms Panel finalist.

JT and Family; have a great stay in the World! Fingers crossed for a certain someone in your family too looking toward a possible position on the Moms Panel.

Hi Maria  So sorry it didn't work for us to say hello to one another.  Thanks for posting the pics of you and tea pot.  Glad you were able to make the connection and spend a few minutes becoming acquainted with each other.

Enjoy your cruise happydinks, hello to Bob, too! Too bad you and Barb will miss each other by a day. 

I need to go back and read the thread to see what I missed while I was gone.
Enjoy your evening


----------



## cheer4bison

horselover said:


> Hey groupies.  I wasn't going to share this for fear of jinxing myself, but have reconsidered.  With the groupies pulling for me & having as much moose dust & good thoughts flying as possible I can only be better off.  I made it to round 2 for the 2012 Disney Mom's panel.                       I submitted my video & answers to the round 2 questions today.    I of course included as much gushing about our beloved Lodge as I could cram into a 100 word response.       .      I spoke from my heart & did my best so I can only hope that was enough.  I would appreciate any good thoughts, prayers, or moose dust you would care to send out.   Thanks friends!



Congratulations to my friends from the Groupies who have made it to round two in the 2012 Moms Panel search.    You were all so kind to cheer me on last year.  I'm delighted to have the chance to return the favor this fall.   In my opinion, the Moms Panel can never have too many groupies!  Best of luck to you ladies!!!!


----------



## Inkmahm

horselover said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes groupies!  I knew I could count on you.
> 
> Moose dust & good wishes being sent towards a certain someone in the JimmyTammy household too!



 to both of you!  How cool would it be to have TWO groupies on the moms panel?


----------



## Muushka

Inkmahm said:


> to both of you!  How cool would it be to have TWO groupies on the moms panel?



Imagine if we had three!!!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hello from HHI:

Just a quick post to say hello to everyone. Arrived here yesterday around 11am, got the villa I was hoping to get with a marsh view, had lunch/walked around Shelter Cove until our villa was ready and settled in. This resort is beautiful and the view is spectacular! We have a two bedroom dedicated villa and the layout/decor is wonderful. DH has his bathroom and I have mine! Life is good!Weather is perfect and can't wait to go to the beach later on. 

Hope all of you are doing well and I'll get caught up at a later time. 

Have a great day!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Hi Maria  So sorry it didn't work for us to say hello to one another. Thanks for posting the pics of you and tea pot. Glad you were able to make the connection and spend a few minutes becoming acquainted with each other.


Sorry we couldn't meet up either *Di*. But so glad you missed out on Sat Oct 8's pouring torrential ALL DAY downpour. I mean, it just never let up that day. Happy to hear the weather improved for you !




> *Muushka* : Imagine if we had three!!!


We could take over the WORLD !!!! 




> got the villa I was hoping to get with a marsh view,


Have fun *IBHP* and maybe you'll get to see some dolphins !


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> Imagine if we had three!!!



Are you still in the running, too?

I was knocked out in the first round.  That's okay with me though.  I already have a December trip planned that would have been messed up with the Mom's panel trip overlapping it.  I'm not as passionate about being on the panel as some people are but it would have been nice.  I hope those who really really want it will get it!


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> Imagine if we had three!!!



Are you in the running too Muush?!!!   If so, woo hoo for you!!!           Can you imagine the fun we would have if 3 groupies made it onto the panel?!          Go groupies!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Go Groupies!


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> Are you in the running too Muush?!!!   If so, woo hoo for you!!!           Can you imagine the fun we would have if 3 groupies made it onto the panel?!          Go groupies!



No.  I would probably have to have children to be on the panel!

I was referring to a certain Groupie who didn't want to be jinxed by mentioning their name, so I shall not.  
But it was eluded to in this thread.

Mr Muusha and I are both sick.  Got the crud.  Going to the doc this afternoon.  Need to be healthy to get on that ship!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> No.  I would probably have to have children to be on the panel!
> 
> I was referring to a certain Groupie who didn't want to be jinxed by mentioning their name, so I shall not.
> But it was eluded to in this thread.
> 
> Mr Muusha and I are both sick.  Got the crud.  Going to the doc this afternoon.  Need to be healthy to get on that ship!



Get better soon, both of you!! 

 A certain groupie(you know who you are)told me to pump the vit. c 1000 mgs everyday, all seasons to ward off the germs.  It works great!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Get better soon, both of you!!
> 
> A certain groupie(you know who you are)told me to pump the vit. c 1000 mgs everyday, all seasons to ward off the germs.  It works great!



Thanks Jimmy.  I forgot I have some Emergen-C that we can take.

Hugs to a Certain Groupie for some great health info.


----------



## jimmytammy

In the World now.  Stayed at PODL(Riverside) and loved it!  Fav mod hands down.  Ye-Haa Bob is a hoot!  Great way to wind down a long drive/day.  Food court is good, loved theming of resort.  Even though we were in a standard room, really close to main area.  Like how the resort is laid out.  Barb, understand your love now.  Def. will stay there again!

Got to OKW around 9am to check in, got in room 4023 Turtle Pond area around 9pm(got call at 4:30) after MK day.  Friends from home rode train and hit ground running.  We kept up...not smart on our part.  Cant do that anymore  Saw Starship their last show, so they were adding a couple songs not in their reg. Epcot show.  For those who were from the Jefferson Airplane era, they added White Rabbit.  Me, not into that time too much, though I was living, Beatles and Beach Boys more my speed.  But I was in my prime for the Starship era.  Jane, We Built This City, etc. more in line with what I like about them.  Mickey Thomas hasnt lost his voice or his youthful look.

Other groups while here are Sugar Ray, not so heaped up on his music, I was starting to gray in his heyday, but will see him since DS might like, ELO(now known as The Orchestra)looking forward to that, more my speed Howard Jones, he is from my teen/early adult days, though I wasnt into his style of music, appreciate his music anyway, Boyz II Men, again, just remember them from radio play, but will see, and somebody else from 90s era, cant remember

Having fun so far, pics will follow soon


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> In the World now.  Stayed at PODL(Riverside) and loved it!  Fav mod hands down.  Ye-Haa Bob is a hoot!  Great way to wind down a long drive/day.  Food court is good, loved theming of resort.  Even though we were in a standard room, really close to main area.  Like how the resort is laid out.  Barb, understand your love now.  Def. will stay there again!
> 
> Got to OKW around 9am to check in, got in room 4023 Turtle Pond area around 9pm(got call at 4:30) after MK day.  Friends from home rode train and hit ground running.  We kept up...not smart on our part.  Cant do that anymore  Saw Starship their last show, so they were adding a couple songs not in their reg. Epcot show.  For those who were from the Jefferson Airplane era, they added White Rabbit.  Me, not into that time too much, though I was living, Beatles and Beach Boys more my speed.  But I was in my prime for the Starship era.  Jane, We Built This City, etc. more in line with what I like about them.  Mickey Thomas hasnt lost his voice or his youthful look.
> 
> Other groups while here are Sugar Ray, not so heaped up on his music, I was starting to gray in his heyday, but will see him since DS might like, ELO(now known as The Orchestra)looking forward to that, more my speed Howard Jones, he is from my teen/early adult days, though I wasnt into his style of music, appreciate his music anyway, Boyz II Men, again, just remember them from radio play, but will see, and somebody else from 90s era, cant remember
> 
> Having fun so far, pics will follow soon



Hi Jimmy.  So glad you enjoyed our beloved Dixie Landings.

I love Mickey Thomas and his beautiful voice.  Grace Slick wasn't with them. was she?

Heck, I even liked them before they graduated from Airplanes to Starships!

ELO is just Orchestra?  What is this world coming to??


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Muushka said:


> Hi Jimmy.  So glad you enjoyed our beloved Dixie Landings.
> 
> I love Mickey Thomas and his beautiful voice.  Grace Slick wasn't with them. was she?
> 
> Heck, I even liked them before they graduated from Airplanes to Starships!
> 
> ELO is just Orchestra?  What is this world coming to??




Now you're talking my timeframe .... loved the Airplane!  Wish I would have been there to see them.


----------



## tea pot

horselover said:


> Hey groupies.  I wasn't going to share this for fear of jinxing myself, but have reconsidered.  With the groupies pulling for me & having as much moose dust & good thoughts flying as possible I can only be better off.  I made it to round 2 for the 2012 Disney Mom's panel.                       I submitted my video & answers to the round 2 questions today.    I of course included as much gushing about our beloved Lodge as I could cram into a 100 word response.       .      I spoke from my heart & did my best so I can only hope that was enough.  I would appreciate any good thoughts, prayers, or moose dust you would care to send out.   Thanks friends!





Inkmahm said:


> to both of you!  How cool would it be to have TWO groupies on the moms panel?



 Moose and Pixie Dust coming your way Ladies 

Thanks *Maria* for Posting our pictures We had a fun chat 

Feel better soon *Muush* and Mr Muush 

*JT* and any other Groupies down in our Happy Place 
Have a Magical Trip

and to *DiznyDi* and Daughter welcome back I'm sure DDad is happy 

Take Care Groupies


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> Thanks Jimmy.  I forgot I have some Emergen-C that we can take.
> 
> Hugs to a Certain Groupie for some great health info.



I would like to second the endorsement of EmergenC ! I took it faithfully the week preceeding my cruise and all during my cruise ! Hope *Mr and Mrs Muushka *feel better VERY SOON !


----------



## Muushka

Thanks Maria.  Just got back from the doc.  I felt like a wuss, I don't usually go for the crud.  
We got some antibiotics in case it gets worse, but good for now.


----------



## jimmytammy

Grace Slick bowed out a few yrs ago but the lady who replaced her is good.  She did a good job on White Rabbit and the newer tunes she did good covering along with Mickey.  

The Orchestra is a rendition of ELO, no longer with Jeff Lynne, but a fellow who sounds a lot like him.  2 or 3 of the fellows are formers from the original, but because of contract stuff cant call themselves ELO.

Also, WI FI is present in all rooms now!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

tea pot said:


> . . . . . . and to *DiznyDi* and Daughter welcome back I'm sure DDad is happy  . . . . .



YES . . . . HAPPY!

And the discussion is already into the December visit to The Lodge . . .


----------



## wildernessDad

36 Days until we arrive at AKV Kidani!  40 Days until we sleep at VWL!!!!!!


----------



## Inkmahm

One more sleep!   

Tomorrow night we'll be at BLT.  Then BWV for Food and Wine the rest of the trip.  Yay! This is one of my favorite trips of the year.  I LOVE Epcot during F&W.


----------



## stopher1

Hello friends.

I've been so busy with other things in the past month, I haven't had much time to be on here.  But I wanted to share that my father-in-law's battle with cancer ended earlier this morning.  He has crossed the finish line and gone on to eternity.  He was surrounded by his kids and it was peaceful.  My kids and I will be flying west for the funeral next week.  And then about a week after that, my lovely bride will finally come home to us.  It's been a long stay for her, but so very worthwhile.  I'm so glad that she has had this time to spend with her father.  She will have been out there for 6 weeks by the time she returns home.  So with this time, and the 12 days she spent last fall after he was diagnosed, and the 10 days she spent with him in June, she got to spend about 2 1/2 of his 14-month fight with him. Which I think is awesome, given the 2200 mile distance between where we live and where he did live. She will cherish those days for the rest of her life.  

Thanks for all of the prayers, thoughts, messages, etc over the course of his illness.  You are all appreciated so much.


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher
We are sad for you folks, and we will continue to send prayers to our Saviour for peace to come,  but we rejoice with you as you celebrate your FILs "crossing over the river to rest under the shade of the trees".  How joyous the angels must be singing as another soul has returned to be by our Creators side.


----------



## horselover

Christopher - my thoughts & prayers are with you & your family during this difficult time.  My deepest condolences to you.


----------



## franandaj

Stopher, so sorry for your loss, but it was wonderful that he could leave this world with such dignity and a loving family at his side. I'm sure you will be glad to have your family back home again all together.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

My deepest condolences Stopher on the passing of your FIL.  Will be thinking of you, your wife and your family during this sad time.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Stopher so sorry for your loss.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Well Groupies, yes, we did make it back from our little jaunt to DL and had a wonderful, albeit too short, time.  Halloween time - wow - what a sugar overload!!!!!  I think that's what depleted my immunity b/c I also came back with a nice little cold.  Sniff, sniff.  It's really driving me crazy since we're having awesome weather and there's a whole lot more I want to do before the winter sets in but not being able to breathe is curtailing my plans.  

VGC, as usual, did not disappoint.  For the first time we were in a 1BR and it was beautiful, wonderful, gorgeous etc. etc.  I love the finishes there and the layout and think it ought to be the blue print for any new DVC's built.  

We saw all the shows we really wanted to (although only caught Billy Hill and the Hillbillies out doing a little street performance).  DCA is so torn up but we still enjoyed.  And we tried the Halloween party.  Lots of candy - better than what they hand out at WDW although the "parade" didn't come close to comparing, and we were able to do quite a few rides.  It was a fun night.  

Now we're on to our planning for WDW in 2 1/2 weeks - so fast!  DH is back getting his New England fix and then I'll be off to MN once he gets back so lots going on.  We'll need that vacation to FL!


----------



## Muushka

Christopher, we are sad for the loss of your father-in-law.  
But at the same time, you are able to see and share the blessings.  For that, we give thanks.


----------



## Nicoal13

Stopher you and your family have my sympathy and are in my prayers.


----------



## MiaSRN62

_Christopher....you and your family are held close in thought and prayer during this very difficult time for all who were touched by his loss. _


----------



## wildernessDad

Stopher,

Sorry to hear about the lost of your FIL.  Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## twinklebug

So sorry Stopher. Best wishes for you, your wife, kids and family. Not a joyous occasion, but hope there's some sunshine and a few laughs involved as your family reflects on your FIL's life and how he touched you all.


----------



## cheer4bison

Thinking of you, Stopher, and your family at this difficult time.  I'm so glad your wife was able to be with your FIL during these past weeks.  I'm sure it meant the world to both of them.  Sending you virtual groupies hugs for those moments in the days ahead when you and your family are feeling down.


----------



## Inkmahm

Stopher, so sorry to hear about your FIL.   If there is anything lucky about being unemployed, it is that you have time for your wife and for family support now when she really needs you most.  I leaned pretty heavy on Dynaguy when my dad passed from cancer almost 8 years ago.  I don't know how I would have gotten through it without him.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Stoph -* DiznyDi & I join in the chorus of prayers and well-wishers for you and family.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Inkmahm 19 BLT followed by 20-25 BWV



*Inkmahm* ! Have a blast in WDW ! Enjoy F&W !!!


----------



## Granny

Stopher...best wishes and prayers for your family.  I'm glad there was a chance for extended visits this past year.


----------



## jimmytammy

Yesterday, we went to Epcot and ate at Rose and Crown.  Just before eating we watched the UK Showcase Players. Never stopped long enough to see them before, so we did just that.  I got picked to be Sir Galahad of King Arthurs Ct.  They must have seen me laughing at the bad jokes while everyone else was booing...I try not to stand out in a crowd.  It was a hoot, nothing like being laughed at by 50 or so strangers

All day weather was supposed to be a washout, storms of epic proportion kinda stuff.  Started raining about 6pm, steady but slow rain all night never with one clap of thunder.

Going to MK later, eat at Plaza.  MK was PACKED mon., APP wait times now, 1 min. BTMRR for ex. Particular days can make all the difference.


----------



## jimmytammy

Mickey Thomas(Starship)








Epcot shots




Friends and family in the UK




British Revolution...these guys are good and a worthy replacement for British Invasion.




Biergarten...whoa I ate too much


----------



## jimmytammy

Biergarten Band




Ye-Haa Bob at PO
Sorry thought we had taken more
Get more at MK today


----------



## eliza61

Made our reservations today for our family vacation in *YELLOWSTONE NATIONAL PARK  *  

No room at the Old Faithful Inn,  silly me waited to long and from what I understand that place is really popular but I did manage to snag a cabin in the park at Lake Lodge.

I've never been to Yellowstone so if any of you guys have any tips, pointers or suggestions I'd appreciate it.



JimmyTammy,

Thanks for the great pictures.  It's dreary and rainy here in South Jersey so I'm living vicariously through you guys.

Have a great time.


----------



## horselover

JT - great pics!  Thanks for sharing.

Eliza - congrats on your Yellowstone trip!           I've never been but it's on my list of must do trips.  I'm hoping to get there maybe in 2013.


----------



## Corinne

Christoper, so sorry to hear about the loss of your FIL. My deepest sympathy to you, your wife and your family. 

C


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Yesterday, we went to Epcot and ate at Rose and Crown.  Just before eating we watched the UK Showcase Players. Never stopped long enough to see them before, so we did just that.  I got picked to be Sir Galahad of King Arthurs Ct.  They must have seen me laughing at the bad jokes while everyone else was booing...I try not to stand out in a crowd.  It was a hoot, nothing like being laughed at by 50 or so strangers
> 
> All day weather was supposed to be a washout, storms of epic proportion kinda stuff.  Started raining about 6pm, steady but slow rain all night never with one clap of thunder.
> 
> Going to MK later, eat at Plaza.  MK was PACKED mon., APP wait times now, 1 min. BTMRR for ex. Particular days can make all the difference.



Thanks for the pics *JT* ! Glad no epic storms like we had the weekend of Oct 8 & 9 !!!! Also glad you got to eat at Rose N Crown. We were SOOOOO looking forward to our dinner ADR's there on Oct 8, but when we got there they were closing the place down and directed us elsewhere. 
I'm assuming MK was packed Monday because it was EMH (evening) ?! I do try and avoid any park that has an EMH unless I really want to stay late. In that case, I"ll get to MK around 6 pm and stay until 1 am.  
Wish I could have seen you with the UK Showcase Players !


----------



## MiaSRN62

eliza61 said:


> Made our reservations today for our family vacation in *YELLOWSTONE NATIONAL PARK  *
> 
> No room at the Old Faithful Inn,  silly me waited to long and from what I understand that place is really popular but I did manage to snag a cabin in the park at Lake Lodge.
> 
> I've never been to Yellowstone so if any of you guys have any tips, pointers or suggestions I'd appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> JimmyTammy,
> 
> Thanks for the great pictures.  It's dreary and rainy here in South Jersey so I'm living vicariously through you guys.
> 
> Have a great time.



Never been there *eliza* but I do look forward to hearing about your planning and future adventures there. When are you set to visit ?


----------



## stopher1

Thank you all for the comments and condolences.  They are truly appreciated.  

I am so looking forward to having my wife home again.  She sent me her itinerary, and sadly she won't even come home with us when the kids and I do - but that's okay, it will be 5 days later.  I can deal with that.  There are so many things the 4 siblings are dealing with, and I get that. It was a great privilege and an honor to "give" her back to the man who first gave her to me for this short time... short in the scheme of things. It was so wonderful for her. Some of the pictures that she got during those final days are priceless, that I know she will cherish the rest of her life. It was important that she be there - and I'm so thankful that it worked out that she could be.  God's timing for things is so amazing at times... had I not lost my job, I would not have been able to go and spend that awesome family time with him - AND - be able to go back for a funeral.  AND I would have been sitting in a stupid meeting all day yesterday when he died.  It was so much better being at home with my kids and being able to comfort them.

Anyway - I just wanted to say thanks for all of the kind words. They mean the world to me. 

If you haven't had the opportunity to check out what I've been up to previously, I would love it if you would.  Go here and you can see it for yourself.  It's still a work in progress, but it's coming along.  Plus I've gotten up to over 100 fans on facebook and have had a bit of success with my first ad campaign. The blogging is the hardest part, but I'm trying to work at that as well.  I've never been much of a writer - but I will say all of the DIS time over the past couple of years has helped in that regard as I work to put stuff down that might a) be of interest to anyone, and b) be informative and fun! 

As things start to settle down a bit at home, I'll be back around here soon.  I am planning a Florida getaway too, at the beginning of December to do some additional research on the Universal side of the story and complete the on-site part of that training.  As I told Muush recently, I'm possibly even going to take a research cruise! The fun part of all of this is coming out. Who knows - perhaps this will become the replacement role that I've been looking for...   that would be fun if it were possible.


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher
In the end result, friends and family are most important.  And you have the right idea about it all.  Thinking of you folks in the coming days.


----------



## jimmytammy

BTMRR from HM




The kids getting geared up for all the food at Ohana




In the Tiki, Tiki, Tiki, Tiki, Tiki Room


----------



## Muushka

Stopher, so good to hear from you.  Thanking God that everything went well in CA and that your bride will soon be home with you.


----------



## Muushka

*Jimmy, thank you for sharing your vacation with us!  I looked at one picture of Casey and thought he was you! * 




*And now, give it up for Berta!!!

 Happy Birthday Berta!!!​*


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Berta!!


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## horselover

Love those castle shots Jimmy!


----------



## saintstickets

Today is the 7 month window to add on to our current VWL reservation in May, 2012.  Being the planner that I am (what DVCer isn't, right? ), I had mapped out numerous options if what we wanted was not available.  Of course these options had changed from the previous scenarios I had envisioned 4 months ago when I made the initial reservation.  Since that time, DS1 decides to get married in December so I had to make changes AGAIN and scope out options AGAIN to get the newlyweds their own room!  WHEW!!  Kids, gotta love 'em! 

So now it is official, we have a 2 br at VWL for 5/20-5/25/12 and a studio at VWL for 5/20-5/25/12! 
This is our first trip to VWL and we are really looking forward to it.  This trip we will visit Discovery Cove, Harry Potter, Seaworld and maybe Kennedy Space Center so don't tell Mickey we are staying at his house and not visiting WDW!

Oh....and did I mention that we will try to add on another day at the 60 day window using some points in a holding account?  Where is my point chart and eraser to see what changes need to be made for the umpteenth time?!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Stopher
> We are sad for you folks, and we will continue to send prayers to our Saviour for peace to come,  but we rejoice with you as you celebrate your FILs "crossing over the river to rest under the shade of the trees".  How joyous the angels must be singing as another soul has returned to be by our Creators side.


Very well said JT.  My prayers to you and your family Stopher.  So glad that you and your family got to spend so much time with FIL.  What a blessing that you were able to do that.



eliza61 said:


> Made our reservations today for our family vacation in *YELLOWSTONE NATIONAL PARK  *
> 
> No room at the Old Faithful Inn,  silly me waited to long and from what I understand that place is really popular but I did manage to snag a cabin in the park at Lake Lodge.
> 
> I've never been to Yellowstone so if any of you guys have any tips, pointers or suggestions I'd appreciate it.


You will love it!!!  Too bad you didn't get Old Faithful Inn but that is a place you need to reserve a long time in advance.  I think at least a year my DH once said.  There is a gift shop and a nice restaurant in the Inn that I enjoyed eating in.  The park is beautiful all the time but especially in the morning.  There is a watering hole that people go swimming in but I can't remember where it is but it is pretty.  I will ask DH if nobody else gives you that info in the meantime.  Yellowstone Lake is beautiful and the mud pits are fun to see.  And of course it is so fun to see the animals!  Even moose!!!!  This is really making me want to go!!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

JT - Great pics!!!!!


----------



## Muushka

saintstickets said:


> Today is the 7 month window to add on to our current VWL reservation in May, 2012.  Being the planner that I am (what DVCer isn't, right? ), I had mapped out numerous options if what we wanted was not available.  Of course these options had changed from the previous scenarios I had envisioned 4 months ago when I made the initial reservation.  Since that time, DS1 decides to get married in December so I had to make changes AGAIN and scope out options AGAIN to get the newlyweds their own room!  WHEW!!  Kids, gotta love 'em!
> 
> So now it is official, we have a 2 br at VWL for 5/20-5/25/12 and a studio at VWL for 5/20-5/25/12!
> This is our first trip to VWL and we are really looking forward to it.  This trip we will visit Discovery Cove, Harry Potter, Seaworld and maybe Kennedy Space Center so don't tell Mickey we are staying at his house and not visiting WDW!
> 
> Oh....and did I mention that we will try to add on another day at the 60 day window using some points in a holding account?  Where is my point chart and eraser to see what changes need to be made for the umpteenth time?!



Uber-planning pays off!  It sounds like all the ducks are in a row.  And I won't tell Mickey about not visiting!

Keep us in the excitement!   We all live vicariously through other Groupie's trips!


----------



## wildernessDad

Love the pics, JT!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

eliza61 said:


> Made our reservations today for our family vacation in *YELLOWSTONE NATIONAL PARK  *
> 
> No room at the Old Faithful Inn,  silly me waited to long and from what I understand that place is really popular but I did manage to snag a cabin in the park at Lake Lodge.
> 
> I've never been to Yellowstone so if any of you guys have any tips, pointers or suggestions I'd appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Have a great time.



When you're closer to your trip you may want to check on the Old Faithful Inn again.  One thing I've learned about National Parks is that people do book way in advance but some do cancel.  

Tip Number one - _Do Not forget to bring your camera!!!_  You will see wildlife - lots of it.  As you drive around don't get too crazy b/c you will probably also have lots of opportunity to hit said wildlife.  

Do the walking trails.  They take you to some very beautiful and interesting natural sites.  Get up to the north entrance and Mammoth Hot springs.  And buffalo herds are often along the drive to the west entrance if you haven't seen any around the rest of the park - that's not very likely though.  

If you've covered all the area's of the park and have time you may want to drive south out of the park towards Jackson, WY and take in some of the views of the Grand Teton's.  I do wish I could remember how far before you get a good view of those stunning mountains but am not certain.  I think by Jackson Lake you'd see them very well.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thought I'd share with the groupies - yesterday I booked an intermediate car with Alamo from MCO for 8 days for $90!!  Had to pick myself up off the floor.  I used an alamo insider discount of $35 plus there was another percentage off (I guess due to being an insider).  And it would have been less if I didn't want some frequent flyer credit.  This is for the 2nd week of Nov but if any of you are renting for an upcoming trip you may want to take a look at prices now.  

I was just looking and had thought we'd use ME this trip but a day to Universal might be in order now.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Plus I've gotten up to over 100 fans on facebook and have had a bit of success with my first ad campaign. The blogging is the hardest part, but I'm trying to work at that as well. I've never been much of a writer


I'm one of your fans on Facebook Christoper and I actually got my husband to "like" your page as well  Have LOTS of fun with the research. Still thinking of your all 



> This is our first trip to VWL and we are really looking forward to it. This trip we will visit Discovery Cove, Harry Potter, Seaworld and maybe Kennedy Space Center so don't tell Mickey we are staying at his house and not visiting WDW!


We've done the same thing *saintstickets* ! Mums the word !



> Thought I'd share with the groupies - yesterday I booked an intermediate car with Alamo from MCO for 8 days for $90!! Had to pick myself up off the floor.


WOW *Kathy* ! Hats off to you ! I paid $90 for a compact (which was upgraded for no charge) for Oct 8 to 9th !


----------



## franandaj

saintstickets said:


> This is our first trip to VWL and we are really looking forward to it.  This trip we will visit Discovery Cove, Harry Potter, Seaworld and maybe Kennedy Space Center so don't tell Mickey we are staying at his house and not visiting WDW!



Oooooh I want to hear all about Discovery Cove!  We are planning on going there in May with two disabled travelers and noboby really posts much it.  Disabled information or not.  I'd love to hear about everything!


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks* JT* for sharing your family vacation with us! Have thoroughly enjoyed viewing your photos! Enjoy the balance of your stay.  All too soon it will be over.

Congratulations *Eliza*! Have fun planning your vacation to Yellowstone.  I was there in 1972 - and while it was beautiful and I had a great time, I can't begin to give you any pointers.  When is this event going to take place?  Kathy has offered some wonderful suggestions. 

Great price on your rental Kathy! DDad and I have only rented a car once while in the World.  We paid half again as much and only had the car for 3 days!  If you have any secrets or pointers for renting, please pass them on.  We expect to rent a car for about a week next April/May.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday Berta!*


----------



## twinklebug

Kathy - your car quote is amazing! Be sure to take printouts of the reservation and prices with you when you pick up the car. jik 



MiaSRN62 said:


> I paid $90 for a compact (which was upgraded for no charge) for Oct 8 to 9th !



I rarely rent cars and don't know what they call the size classes any more. They used to be Compact, Standard, SUV and Deluxe.  ...So... curiosity has me... _What_ were you upgraded from? (I'm imagining unicycle? or at least a Fred Flintstone car  )


----------



## twokats

stopher1 said:


> Hello friends.
> 
> I've been so busy with other things in the past month, I haven't had much time to be on here.  But I wanted to share that my father-in-law's battle with cancer ended earlier this morning.  He has crossed the finish line and gone on to eternity.  He was surrounded by his kids and it was peaceful.  My kids and I will be flying west for the funeral next week.  And then about a week after that, my lovely bride will finally come home to us.  It's been a long stay for her, but so very worthwhile.  I'm so glad that she has had this time to spend with her father.  She will have been out there for 6 weeks by the time she returns home.  So with this time, and the 12 days she spent last fall after he was diagnosed, and the 10 days she spent with him in June, she got to spend about 2 1/2 of his 14-month fight with him. Which I think is awesome, given the 2200 mile distance between where we live and where he did live. She will cherish those days for the rest of her life.
> 
> Thanks for all of the prayers, thoughts, messages, etc over the course of his illness.  You are all appreciated so much.



Stopher, my sympathy to you and your family in the loss of your FIL
I have been MIA from the boards for a few days while we have been working on Mom's estate sale.  
I know what you mean about cherishing the time.  I was able to be with my Mom all the time, at the beginning of this year when I gave up one of my part time jobs to be able to take care of her full time.  That is one decision I have never regretted making.  The Lord has taken care of all our needs and so far I have not had to look for anything as of yet.  




Happy Birthday Berta!!!




To those on vacation, have a great time.


----------



## Granny

franandaj said:


> Oooooh I want to hear all about Discovery Cove!  We are planning on going there in May with two disabled travelers and noboby really posts much it.  Disabled information or not.  I'd love to hear about everything!



Discovery Cove is an amazing place.  Beautiful lagoons, white sand beaches, a waterfall, a lazy river that actually looks like a river instead of a concrete waterway...and of course the dolphins.   A wonderful aspect is that once you're inside the park, you can't see any buildings outside of the park.  It really feels like you are in a tropical paradise.  Oh, and an aviary where you can feed exotic birds from your hand.

The dolphin experience was well worth it to my family...we've been twice...and we still talk about DC as one of our favorite places we've ever gone.  Enjoy!


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> . . . . . . . Congratulations *Eliza*! Have fun planning your vacation to Yellowstone.  I was there in 1972 - . . . . . .



1972!  - oh my . . . .


----------



## bobbiwoz

eliza61, I got lots of helpful information from the Disboards "California and the West" when we planned a trip to Yellowstone and then the next year when we planned a trip to Glacier.

I've not been as lucky learning about Hot Springs NP on that board, but maybe someone here can help me with that one!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks
We went to HS yesterday.  Our friends got FPs to Toy Story 1st thing at 11am, for 8:50pm

So we knew by the time we got there, no way would we be riding with them, so we went on about our usual routine, we got FPs for Star Tours.  We loved that!  1st time out, we got the pod race scene.  Tammy was considered a rebel spy according to someone from the Darkside.  So proud of my wife, never knew she was spying for the good guys...where does she find the time?

We did Lights, Motors, Action...it was the fullest I have ever seen it.  People were still filing in 10 mins after the show start.  Also did Indiana Jones.  We were sitting very near the bottom right corner of the stage and I noticed a few folks leaving that area just before the show end.  It looked like someone who should be in the show, lo and behold it was Robert Irvine of Food Network fame.  My 1st celeb spot of the week

So we ate at 50s and while seated a manager came and asked how day was going, gen. chit chat.  He asked what we had done and Liz, our friend told him about getting FPs for TS but we would be heading out at that time.  SO the manager turned to Kristian and asked how her Disney trivia was , she replied pretty good.  So he went and got a piece of paper with her name on it, a free pass to TS for 4.  He allowed phone a friend(us at the table) for 2 of 3 guestions, 1st question, of all 4 theme parks, which is largest, she turned to me and I answered AK...1 down.  2nd question, name 3 of 4 attractions that are all within 1 ft. in height of each other, her answer, EE, TOT...and SE.  She was looking at me and knew I was stumped on that 3rd one.  So we got to ride TS with our friends

We went to DTD so DS could go to Lego store, DD wanted to find a pin.  2nd celeb sighting...Brenda Song, from Zack and Cody shows came right by me with a big CM exec. looking fellow.  Like the little boy from The Sixth Sense, I see Celebrities(better that than what he sees)


----------



## MiaSRN62

> We went to HS yesterday. Our friends got FPs to Toy Story 1st thing at 11am, for 8:50pm


WOW JT ! If it makes you feel any better, my son and his gf were at TSM at 11 am on Aug 24. SOLD OUT ! No more left for the rest of the day ! Are they limiting the FP's for this attraction I wonder or is it REALLY this popular ????

Glad you got the FP for your family at 50's Prime Time JT !


----------



## jimmytammy

MiaSRN62 said:


> WOW JT ! If it makes you feel any better, my son and his gf were at TSM at 11 am on Aug 24. SOLD OUT ! No more left for the rest of the day ! Are they limiting the FP's for this attraction I wonder or is it REALLY this popular ????
> 
> Glad you got the FP for your family at 50's Prime Time JT !



I think the popularity of the ride is still prevalent, so the FPs still get gone early in the day.  Plus yesterday was an extra magic hours day, so the FPs being gone early wasnt unexpected.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MiaSRN62 said:


> WOW *Kathy* ! Hats off to you ! I paid $90 for a compact (which was upgraded for no charge) for Oct 8 to 9th !



That's more along the line of what I was expecting to find.  If I had wanted to splurge it would have been approx $5 to go up to a full size and then another $5 or so to go the next step up.  I figured I'd be more economical though.  



DiznyDi said:


> Great price on your rental Kathy! DDad and I have only rented a car once while in the World.  We paid half again as much and only had the car for 3 days!  If you have any secrets or pointers for renting, please pass them on.  We expect to rent a car for about a week next April/May.



No really big secrets.  Recently I've been finding that it's much better to book close to the trip for the best price.  If you definitely need a car then book something ahead of time but check the prices and last minute deals 2-4 weeks out from the trip and you'll probably find a better price.  Also sign up for the Alamo insider - they often have $25 or $35 off a weekly rental and you can stack that discount onto another percentage off (like if you're a Costco member etc.)  And go to the budget board - there's usually a thread for each month on rental deals people are finding.  Toss in a bit of luck and you've got it!  



twinklebug said:


> Kathy - your car quote is amazing! Be sure to take printouts of the reservation and prices with you when you pick up the car. jik
> 
> I rarely rent cars and don't know what they call the size classes any more. They used to be Compact, Standard, SUV and Deluxe.  ...So... curiosity has me... _What_ were you upgraded from? (I'm imagining unicycle? or at least a Fred Flintstone car  )



Lol - I keep the email and can pull it up in a second if I have to!  

Most car companies added a budget or economy level below the compact.  Then there's intermediate, full size or standard, premium, convertible, luxury etc. etc.  I think most have about 13 or 14 different options once you add in the various SUV sizes and minivans.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> When you're closer to your trip you may want to check on the Old Faithful Inn again.  One thing I've learned about National Parks is that people do book way in advance but some do cancel.
> 
> Tip Number one - _Do Not forget to bring your camera!!!_  You will see wildlife - lots of it.  As you drive around don't get too crazy b/c you will probably also have lots of opportunity to hit said wildlife.
> 
> Do the walking trails.  They take you to some very beautiful and interesting natural sites.  Get up to the north entrance and Mammoth Hot springs.  And buffalo herds are often along the drive to the west entrance if you haven't seen any around the rest of the park - that's not very likely though.
> 
> If you've covered all the area's of the park and have time you may want to drive south out of the park towards Jackson, WY and take in some of the views of the Grand Teton's.  I do wish I could remember how far before you get a good view of those stunning mountains but am not certain.  I think by Jackson Lake you'd see them very well.



Great tips and I agree on Jackson Hole.  It is beautiful there!!!!


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...glad your trip is going well.  50's Prime Time is always on our must do list, even with just DW & I.  



MiaSRN62 said:


> WOW JT ! If it makes you feel any better, my son and his gf were at TSM at 11 am on Aug 24. SOLD OUT ! No more left for the rest of the day ! Are they limiting the FP's for this attraction I wonder or is it REALLY this popular ????



I think TSM is arguably the most popular single attraction at WDW.  I guess because it is pretty much for all ages and the fun projectiles give it the nod over a Buzz Lightyear, for example.  The last several times we've been to WDW, we've found TSM fast passes for the day gone by 10:00 a.m. almost every time.  I don't know if they limit the FP's more there, or if there is some other reason.  But the standby line is usually over an hour long even if other attractions are in the 10-15 minute wait range.


----------



## wildernessDad

I love the chocolate malted milkshakes at 50's.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I think TSM is arguably the most popular single attraction at WDW. I guess because it is pretty much for all ages and the fun projectiles give it the nod over a Buzz Lightyear, for example. The last several times we've been to WDW, we've found TSM fast passes for the day gone by 10:00 a.m. almost every time.


I guess I have to agree Granny.....especially in light of all these stories of FP's selling out so fast.  I guess I sort of thought it was Soarin' ....but TSM is the new kid in town !


----------



## Muushka

Hello friends 

Well the bags are all packed (too bad the car isn't).
We head out for Port Canaveral tomorrow for Freedom of the Seas cruise (with 8 close friends!) boarding on Sunday.
Then to Vero for 3 days and to BLT for 3 days.

See you later!


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Well the bags are all packed (too bad the car isn't).
> We head out for Port Canaveral tomorrow for Freedom of the Seas cruise (with 8 close friends!) boarding on Sunday.
> Then to Vero for 3 days and to BLT for 3 days.
> 
> See you later!



Bon Voyage Barb!          Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Well the bags are all packed (too bad the car isn't).
> We head out for Port Canaveral tomorrow for Freedom of the Seas cruise (with 8 close friends!) boarding on Sunday.
> Then to Vero for 3 days and to BLT for 3 days.
> 
> See you later!



*Have a wonderful time Muushka and crew !!!!*


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> Tammy was considered a rebel spy according to someone from the Darkside.  So proud of my wife, never knew she was spying for the good guys...where does she find the time?



My middle son was the rebel spy at Disneyland a couple of weeks ago.  It was lots of fun.  I got him the "I Am the Rebel Spy" pin afterwards to commemorate it.  DD was extremely jealous!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Well the bags are all packed (too bad the car isn't).
> We head out for Port Canaveral tomorrow for Freedom of the Seas cruise (with 8 close friends!) boarding on Sunday.
> Then to Vero for 3 days and to BLT for 3 days.
> 
> See you later!



Bon Voyage Barb!  Have a fabulous time.


----------



## jimmytammy

Have a great trip Muushka!!


----------



## jimmytammy

We are up early to take DD to airport.  She has to get back to her job.  Sad watching her go, but hey, they grow up, and we cant stop or slow it down.  We made a deal, if she comes one week now instead of two, she is willing to come back in Mar. when we stay at OKW but go to US/IOA and see some Braves spring training games.  If they find out you are going to US/IOA will they refuse you to use pts. to stay

We went to Kona with our friends from back home plus a friend from Orlando, then over to Epcot.  Lots o fun.  Did usual stuff, then saw The Orchestra(ELO).  They were really good and sang hit after hit.  Always forget how much material they had to pull from.

Stayed for Illuminations and got some really good pics.  After T gets them uploaded I will share.  Today its off to AK, then Boma later.  Havent been there in a while.


----------



## jimmytammy

This was the certificate Kristian won to get us into TSMM.  Way to go Sis!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Illuminations





















The Orchestra(ELO)


----------



## DiznyDi

Have a great trip Muush and Mr. Muush - just realized how much Muush sounds like moose! 
Think of us every once in a while as you sit with the warm sun on your face and the breeze blowing gently through your hair... ahhhh


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Sad watching her go, but hey, they grow up, and we cant stop or slow it down.


I hear ya on this one JT.....going through this myself with my 21 dd who goes to FSU and told us she plans to permanently live in FL after graduation   It's a hard adjustment as a parent. But glad you had some fun quality time with her 
ps : love the TSM pic with the glasses !


----------



## twinklebug

MiaSRN62 said:


> I hear ya on this one JT.....going through this myself with my 21 dd who goes to FSU and told us she plans to permanently live in FL after graduation   It's a hard adjustment as a parent. But glad you had some fun quality time with her
> ps : love the TSM pic with the glasses !



Add me to the bunch... My son graduated and decided to grab a job and move into the city some 800 miles away from here, but close to school where his GF is working on her masters. It's great to know we raised beautiful, independent young adults there, but they're missed so bad back at "home".

Well, if they can handle the bills, why not  Yeah, I hope he sees this... I have 2 more to get through college in a few years. LOL


----------



## jimmytammy

Just wanted you folks who are friends on FB to know, I decided this morning to unsubscribe after some questionable stuff.  I really dont want to, cause it has helped me to stay connected with friends and family.  But after debating it for a couple mos. now, just ready to get past it.  I really feel this group to be my safe haven on the net.  So unfortunately for yall, less FB time for me, which means all the more time right here


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Just wanted you folks who are friends on FB to know, I decided this morning to unsubscribe after some questionable stuff.  I really dont want to, cause it has helped me to stay connected with friends and family.  But after debating it for a couple mos. now, just ready to get past it.  I really feel this group to be my safe haven on the net.  So unfortunately for yall, less FB time for me, which means all the more time right here



Totally respect your viewpoint Jimmy ! FB is something different to everyone. We are all glad you're a VWL Groupie for life !


----------



## wildernessDad

JT, good choice on FB.  You can join the curmudgeons network with me!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

The WDW site just told me that in 14 days we'll be there!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I am probably the only anti-FB person alive!! I only created a fake account to communicate with my son in Afghanistan. I have seen a lot of harm come about from it. Don't know your situation, but I can relate. Stay on the DIS so we can find you!




jimmytammy said:


> Just wanted you folks who are friends on FB to know, I decided this morning to unsubscribe after some questionable stuff. I really dont want to, cause it has helped me to stay connected with friends and family. But after debating it for a couple mos. now, just ready to get past it. I really feel this group to be my safe haven on the net. So unfortunately for yall, less FB time for me, which means all the more time right here


----------



## cheer4bison

Wow!  What a crazy week at work.  So glad to finally have the chance to post a quick trip report from my family's recent blissful escape to our beloved lodge.  We stayed in room 4148 of the Main Lodge this time.  We've been staying at VWL since becoming DVC members so this was a nice change of pace.  Our room afforded us a lovely view of VWL.  We looked directly out onto Hidden Springs Pool.  It was a very nice location.











The balcony on our room was the perfect place to enjoy breakfast most mornings.  I think I told you all earlier this year that Roaring Fork started offering Mickey waffles for breakfast back in May.  Well, this trip we had the opportunity to sample them ourselves.  My family definitely give them a big thumbs-up.  

My favorite were the strawberry and orange waffles (fresh cut strawberries with orange-flavored whipped cream).  Yummmmmmmy.






To be continued...


----------



## DiznyDi

DDad and I also only opened FB accounts to communicate with our son while in Iraq. DDad is seldom on. Its another one of those things that is just too long and involved trying to keep up while on a dial-up connection.  Most of what I do,I do from my phone.

Thanks JT and Jill for the pictures! I'm glad you enjoyed your waffles! I wasn't very happy that they took out the made to order yogurt parfaits in lieu of the waffles. I guess all good things must come to an end sometime. The waffles look delicious.  Maybe next time I'll have to give them a try.

Counting down the days Kathy! Yea! 

JT, in your photos, you're all wearing sweatshirts. Is it cold in Florida?


----------



## cheer4bison

My DS liked the bananas foster waffles.  






And DH opted for the chocolate chip waffles.






The only ones we didn't try were the Wilderness waffles with nuts, etc.  We'll have to try them next time.  

I really enjoyed getting up early to go gather our breakfast goodies from Roaring Fork each morning.  GREAT way to start the day!

It was fun staying in a room with bunk beds this time and I'm glad we did it on this trip because my son is getting too tall to sleep in them for the future. He was comfortable but there was no room to spare.  

On the first full day we were on property, we met a large contingent of Moms Panelists (it was our annual reunion) in Whispering Canyon Cafe for dinner.  The food and company were super!   Had some amazing cobbler a la mode that I had never tried before. If you get a chance to try some, go for it.  Again, yum!






That's me in the dark blue Hawaiian shirt on the right.

Quite a few Moms Panelists stayed at the Lodge on this trip because it is a favorite among many of us.  (No wonder I get along so well with this group! They have excellent taste in Disney resorts.  )

Spent a great day at Typhoon Lagoon followed by a delightful afternoon in Hidden Springs Pool.  






Even got to attend my very first Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party.  DS loved getting dressed up for the event. Ultimately, he had to ditch the costume, though, as it got too warm to wear for long.  






We spent one afternoon at a Moms Panel Meet & Greet where guests could stop by and meet the "Moms."  I met some cool new friends:






Overall, it was a wonderful trip!  The only thing I would change was the absence of the bison topiaries in front of our beloved lodge.  I went to a college where the bison was the mascot so my family always gets a photo in front of them.  When were they removed?    I do hope they're just being restored and will be returned to their original spot soon.

Did anyone else notice they were missing?


----------



## cheer4bison

DiznyDi said:


> Thanks JT and Jill for the pictures! I'm glad you enjoyed your waffles! I wasn't very happy that they took out the made to order yogurt parfaits in lieu of the waffles. I guess all good things must come to an end sometime. The waffles look delicious.  Maybe next time I'll have to give them a try.



So sorry I missed out on the made to order yogurt parfaits!  I bet I would have loved them too!  Too bad they can't offer both parfaits and waffles...


----------



## DiznyDi

We left October 14 and also noticed the bison were missing.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Ohhhh - I have to add a waffle breakfast to the plans!!


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Ohhhh - I have to add a waffle breakfast to the plans!!



Me too!  Yum those looked so good!!  

Jill - Thanks for all the great pics.  Looks like you had fun at the Mom's panel reunion.  Will you go for the Dec. training of the new panel or was that it for you?  I have Mom's panel on the brain right now.  The wait is killing me!


----------



## jimmytammy

Diane
It had been cool, not cold.  But you know how the FL breeze can be, cool, so with the temps., ol sweats had to present themselves.

WD
Be glad to join the curmudgeons(not that I ever thought of you that way)

Jill
T is getting a bit antsy about that moms panel deal.  If she hasnt heard by now, does that mean what we think it means.  BTW, love your pics!  And your DS, he has grown like a weed, what are yall feeding him


----------



## jimmytammy

The ol back has been acting up for several days now, since Mon actually after riding SM at MK.  There is a reason they warn those with back issues to not ride.  Now, dummy me goes and rides KS at AK yesterday, back row, then round that out with 3 back to back to back EE rides.  WHoooo, the ol back is screaming at me now.  I just cant face that the mind and the body arent in sync with each other these days, the mind still in 8 yr old mode, the body, beyond what a 47 yr old should be feeling.  I guess all those yrs of carpenter work are beginning to take a toll.  Not complaining, just reminding myself to be mindful of my limits

We have friends from Cocoa coming over(AnnieT and her DH for those who know her from the DIS and groupie meets).  Gonna hang out, maybe go resort hopping, get a bite for lunch, etc.  Then meet our friends from back home to eat at Via Napoli then head to MNSSHP.

Ate a pretzel stuffed with jalapeno cheese at AK, mmmm good!!  Not a lot of heat, just enough.  Then over to Boma, food was better than the last couple times we went, desserts def. the hit for all of us!  Ak wasnt crowded at all.  Never exp. that at AK, most times we seem to fight crowds there. 

After T gets more pics up, will post.


----------



## TammyNC

jimmytammy said:


> I just cant face that the mind and the body arent in sync with each other these days, the mind still in 8 yr old mode, the body, beyond what a 47 yr old should be feeling.  I guess all those yrs of carpenter work are beginning to take a toll.  Not complaining, just reminding myself to be mindful of my limits



We still love the 8 yr old mind.


----------



## Inkmahm

franandaj said:


> Oooooh I want to hear all about Discovery Cove!  We are planning on going there in May with two disabled travelers and noboby really posts much it.  Disabled information or not.  I'd love to hear about everything!



Just checking in from the Boardwalk at WDW and saw this.  We LOVE Discovery Cove.  I think I've lost track of how many times I've been swimming with the dolphins there.  You won't have any trouble with the disabled travelers as long as you have someone to push wheelchairs for them.  They have chairs with great big tires for the sand.  And for swimming with the dolphins, they will put the disabled on a rock to sit if necessary.  and the dolphins do shallow water swims if they want to stay in shallow water.  You'll love the place.  the stingray lagoon is my favorite.  Or maybe the aviary, it's a tough call.


----------



## Inkmahm

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> We went to HS yesterday.  Our friends got FPs to Toy Story 1st thing at 11am, for 8:50pm
> 
> So we knew by the time we got there, no way would we be riding with them, so we went on about our usual routine, we got FPs for Star Tours.  We loved that!  1st time out, we got the pod race scene.  Tammy was considered a rebel spy according to someone from the Darkside.  So proud of my wife, never knew she was spying for the good guys...where does she find the time?
> 
> We did Lights, Motors, Action...it was the fullest I have ever seen it.  People were still filing in 10 mins after the show start.  Also did Indiana Jones.  We were sitting very near the bottom right corner of the stage and I noticed a few folks leaving that area just before the show end.  It looked like someone who should be in the show, lo and behold it was Robert Irvine of Food Network fame.  My 1st celeb spot of the week
> 
> So we ate at 50s and while seated a manager came and asked how day was going, gen. chit chat.  He asked what we had done and Liz, our friend told him about getting FPs for TS but we would be heading out at that time.  SO the manager turned to Kristian and asked how her Disney trivia was , she replied pretty good.  So he went and got a piece of paper with her name on it, a free pass to TS for 4.  He allowed phone a friend(us at the table) for 2 of 3 guestions, 1st question, of all 4 theme parks, which is largest, she turned to me and I answered AK...1 down.  2nd question, name 3 of 4 attractions that are all within 1 ft. in height of each other, her answer, EE, TOT...and SE.  She was looking at me and knew I was stumped on that 3rd one.  So we got to ride TS with our friends
> 
> We went to DTD so DS could go to Lego store, DD wanted to find a pin.  2nd celeb sighting...Brenda Song, from Zack and Cody shows came right by me with a big CM exec. looking fellow.  Like the little boy from The Sixth Sense, I see Celebrities(better that than what he sees)



We got to HS yesterday morning for 8 am EMH and rode Toy Story 3 times before heading to TTT.  Also got a fast pass right away that we used later in the day after lunch.  The line was actually the shortest I have ever seen it for TTT.

Friday we did Kitchen Memories with Robert Irvine at the F&W festival.  His food was wonderful but his stories were even better!  He told us about having been to HS the day before and mentioned that he had a great buffalo chicken sandwich and his daughters had great caeser chicken wraps. We canceled our Brown Derby lunch reservation yesterday and tracked down the food Irvine recommended at the Studio Catering restaurant near the back lot tour.  It was really good food!  Saw Robert Irvine again last night at Part for the Senses at Epcot and my DH told him we'd taken his recommendation and gotten the chicken dishes at HS.  He liked that, I guess.


----------



## Inkmahm

MiaSRN62 said:


> WOW JT ! If it makes you feel any better, my son and his gf were at TSM at 11 am on Aug 24. SOLD OUT ! No more left for the rest of the day ! Are they limiting the FP's for this attraction I wonder or is it REALLY this popular ????
> 
> Glad you got the FP for your family at 50's Prime Time JT !



It really is that popular.  We were able to get a second fast pass yesterday at 8:55 since our first was gotten  but by then the passes were at 1:20 pm and we knew we'd be out of the park.  The park didn't even open for regular hours until 9 am so those people getting there right at opening wouldn't have gotten fast passes for early in the day.  By about 11:15 when we walked by again for lunch all fast passes were gone for the day.  That is very typical that they are all gone by 10:30 or so from my experience.


----------



## Inkmahm

jimmytammy said:


> The ol back has been acting up for several days now, since Mon actually after riding SM at MK.  There is a reason they warn those with back issues to not ride.  Now, dummy me goes and rides KS at AK yesterday, back row, then round that out with 3 back to back to back EE rides.  WHoooo, the ol back is screaming at me now.  I just cant face that the mind and the body arent in sync with each other these days, the mind still in 8 yr old mode, the body, beyond what a 47 yr old should be feeling.  I guess all those yrs of carpenter work are beginning to take a toll.  Not complaining, just reminding myself to be mindful of my limits
> 
> We have friends from Cocoa coming over(AnnieT and her DH for those who know her from the DIS and groupie meets).  Gonna hang out, maybe go resort hopping, get a bite for lunch, etc.  Then meet our friends from back home to eat at Via Napoli then head to MNSSHP.
> 
> Ate a pretzel stuffed with jalapeno cheese at AK, mmmm good!!  Not a lot of heat, just enough.  Then over to Boma, food was better than the last couple times we went, desserts def. the hit for all of us!  Ak wasnt crowded at all.  Never exp. that at AK, most times we seem to fight crowds there.
> 
> After T gets more pics up, will post.


  Hey, we'll be at MNSSHP tonight, too!  DH will be in a ghost outfit.  All grey ripped up suit, white shoes, and hopefully FX makeup from HS to make his face look like a skull.  I'll be wearing a black 40 year anniversary MK tshirt and my pumpkin mouse ears.  Keep an eye out for us!


----------



## cheer4bison

jimmytammy said:


> Jill
> T is getting a bit antsy about that moms panel deal.  If she hasnt heard by now, does that mean what we think it means.  BTW, love your pics!  And your DS, he has grown like a weed, what are yall feeding him



Hi Jimmy,

You tell Tammy she still has as good a chance to move to round three as anyone.  As far as I can tell by following the Moms Panel thread elsewhere on the DisBoards, no one from Round 2 has heard anything yet.  I imagine the news will have to come soon if they hope to make their selections by mid-November for the 2012 panel.  Keeping fingers crossed and sending pixie dust your way!


----------



## cheer4bison

horselover said:


> Jill - Thanks for all the great pics.  Looks like you had fun at the Mom's panel reunion.  Will you go for the Dec. training of the new panel or was that it for you?  I have Mom's panel on the brain right now.  The wait is killing me!



Hi Horselover!  Glad you enjoyed the pics from reunion.  I'm not sure yet if I will be at the December training session for the new panelists, but here's to hoping YOU will be.    Best of luck to you in the days ahead.


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Jill
> T is getting a bit antsy about that moms panel deal.  If she hasnt heard by now, does that mean what we think it means.  BTW, love your pics!  And your DS, he has grown like a weed, what are yall feeding him



Tell T I'm hanging there with her too!  As Jill said no one from round 2 has heard anything yet.  Rumor on the mom's thread is early this week if it goes on the same schedule as last year.  We both still have a shot!



cheer4bison said:


> Hi Horselover!  Glad you enjoyed the pics from reunion.  I'm not sure yet if I will be at the December training session for the new panelists, but here's to hoping YOU will be.    Best of luck to you in the days ahead.



Awwwww, thanks Jill!  I'm hoping I'll be there too!  Will you be continuing on next year or are you not allowed to say?


----------



## MiaSRN62

Inkmahm said:


> We got to HS yesterday morning for 8 am EMH and rode Toy Story 3 times before heading to TTT.  Also got a fast pass right away that we used later in the day after lunch.  The line was actually the shortest I have ever seen it for TTT.
> 
> Friday we did Kitchen Memories with Robert Irvine at the F&W festival.  His food was wonderful but his stories were even better!  He told us about having been to HS the day before and mentioned that he had a great buffalo chicken sandwich and his daughters had great caeser chicken wraps. We canceled our Brown Derby lunch reservation yesterday and tracked down the food Irvine recommended at the Studio Catering restaurant near the back lot tour.  It was really good food!  Saw Robert Irvine again last night at Part for the Senses at Epcot and my DH told him we'd taken his recommendation and gotten the chicken dishes at HS.  He liked that, I guess.



WOW *Inkmahm*.....this sounds like a PERFECT day !!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

"and up from the ground came a bubblin' crude.  Oil that is, black gold, texas tea."   

Or at least I wish it was.  In our case it's plain old H20.    A couple of days ago I noticed that water seemed to be hanging around a little longer than usual in the horse pens from cleaning the waterer.  Friday afternoon I realized the ground outside the pen by the spigot was saturated.  And of course that line ties into the main coming into the house so it's all or nothing for water.  DH got back from Boston late last night and dug his hole early this morning.  Yep - small leak.  It's slow enough that we turned it on for showers but it'll be off until repaired.  Glad I'm leaving for MN tomorrow!


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . I just cant face that the mind and the body arent in sync with each other these days, the mind still in 8 yr old mode, the body, beyond what a 47 yr old should be feeling.  . . . . . . .



Jimmy; Just wait . . . .


 . . but your mind will still be 8 . . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> Jimmy; Just wait . . . .
> 
> 
> . . but your mind will still be 8 . . . .



Thats what concerns me if Im in this bad shape now, Im gonna be immobile by the time Im...well, by the time Im


----------



## jimmytammy

Inkmahm said:


> Hey, we'll be at MNSSHP tonight, too!  DH will be in a ghost outfit.  All grey ripped up suit, white shoes, and hopefully FX makeup from HS to make his face look like a skull.  I'll be wearing a black 40 year anniversary MK tshirt and my pumpkin mouse ears.  Keep an eye out for us!



Sorry we missed you folks.  I turned the computer off around 9am yesterday after Annie T and her DH came by, we spent time til 3:30 with them then headed to meet friends at Epcot for dinner before going to the party.

That is so cool you met and spent time with Robert Irvine.  The other day when I saw him I first thought he was a CM in the Indiana Jones show.  Pretty big fellow.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

DH/I arrived back from our HHI vacation yesterday.We had great weather for the bulk of the trip with only one day of rain. Took a boat tour from Shelter Cove and saw lots of dolphins. Our view from the villa was fantastic and couldn't get any better. We loved the HHI resort, beach house, meeting B'Lou/Shadow, talking to the CM's, location of the resort, etc.  Some of our plans changed due to the weather but that was fine. We plan on moving to SC in the future near Hilton Head so this trip was a lot of exploring. We can't wait to move there in the future.

Hope all of you are doing well. I'll try to get caught up at some point but wanted to drop by and say hello.  

Have a great day!


----------



## jimmytammy

Aulani preview at SSR with AnnieT and DH


----------



## jimmytammy

Night shots at AKL




















Me and my bud from back home, back row!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Snakes, why did it have to be snakes, at Rafikis Planet Watch
















Heres that Jalapeno Cheese stuffed pretzel 




Notice the faded out totem pole from a fave spot on my shirt


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> Thats what concerns me if Im in this bad shape now, Im gonna be immobile by the time Im...well, by the time Im



I know, I know, _my age_!  But Jimmy, take heart; there are some really good analgesics out there.  You'll find them to be friendly and good to have around!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Aulani preview at SSR with AnnieT and DH



Hi *JT*....nice pics. But it looks like Kidani from most of the photos ? Except for the kitchen and maybe living room at the bottom ? What were your impressions of the Aulani room ?


----------



## MiaSRN62

I Book He Pays said:


> Hi Groupies:
> 
> DH/I arrived back from our HHI vacation yesterday.We had great weather for the bulk of the trip with only one day of rain. Took a boat tour from Shelter Cove and saw lots of dolphins. Our view from the villa was fantastic and couldn't get any better. We loved the HHI resort, beach house, meeting B'Lou/Shadow, talking to the CM's, location of the resort, etc.  Some of our plans changed due to the weather but that was fine. We plan on moving to SC in the future near Hilton Head so this trip was a lot of exploring. We can't wait to move there in the future.
> 
> Hope all of you are doing well. I'll try to get caught up at some point but wanted to drop by and say hello.
> 
> Have a great day!




*I Book He Pays*, 
Sounds like a fun and relaxing trip---especially the dolphin part !!!  Lucky you to have SC in your future.


----------



## cheer4bison

Jimmy,

Some of those pictures of Everest look like they should be enlarged and framed.  They are gorgeous!  Thanks for sharing. 

Jill


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Jill -* always a pleasure to share the morning coffee with another Moose . . . I know there are more of us out there early . . .


----------



## cheer4bison

Dizny Dad said:


> *Jill -* always a pleasure to share the morning coffee with another Moose . . . I know there are more of us out there early . . .



Thanks Dizny Dad!  It is nice to know there are other Groupies up early.    Checking in with my fellow Lodge-lovers is a great way to start the day!


----------



## eliza61

Dizny Dad said:


> *Jill -* always a pleasure to share the morning coffee with another Moose . . . I know there are more of us out there early . . .





cheer4bison said:


> Thanks Dizny Dad!  It is nice to know there are other Groupies up early.    Checking in with my fellow Lodge-lovers is a great way to start the day!



LOL.  there are a few of us that get up with the... moose.  I'm a 4:30 gal.  start work at the ungodly hour of 6 am.  

Ok, time for your thinking caps moosemates.  How much do you remember about Mission space?

When did the first family travel into space?
What are the four roles you can take on during your mission?
According to Gary Sinese, what is your shuttle powered by?

Bonus:  The model of the moon located at the entrance to Missions: Space contains colored markers that indicate the 29 landing sites of manned and unmanned missions to the moon by the US and the Soviet Union between 1959 and 1976.  There is a single red marker found here?  What does it represent?


----------



## jimmytammy

Dad
Thanks for the tip on the meds...might get back with you on that
Seriously, after applying ice, that has been the best help.  It usually passes after a few days, but the long trip home may merit a call into my back cracker for a Mon. visit.  Got him programmed in these days

Maria
Duh me!!  You are right about those Kidani pics.  Didnt intend on posting those as most have witnessed for themselves.  But photobucket shots are small and as a preacher in our area we qoute often says(in a deep, deep voice)"they all look alike to meee"(he strung the Es out when speaking)

Jill
Thanks for the comments on the EE ics.  We have a new camera and are having a blast exploring with it, esp. here.


----------



## jimmytammy

We went to HS yesterday, rode TOT 3 times, RNR with a FP once, Star Tours once,watched the Sanitation Dept. do their thing(they are a hoot), delivered our friends to Amtrak in Kissimmee, ate dinner at Olivias, got a call from friends, they missed train(long story, but they were where they were told to wait)went back to pick them up, talked em into staying with us(1 beds at OKW are plenty o room).  They were fed up so wanted to rent a car last night and drive.  We reasoned with them, told them we had the space, get a car in morning and fresh start.  So I dropped them at Car rental on property, got them directions, got them onto 417, around I-4 and headed home.  Just glad they didnt make that drive after a full day at park.  DVC allowed us the space to share in a friends time of need, never saw that one coming but glad it worked out.


----------



## jimmytammy

Star Tours








Love this ride!












Sanitation Crew


----------



## jimmytammy

This was the poet lady from HM
































































I will post more a little later, got to run to DTD, Bay Lake Preview center, Epcot then ESPN for dinner.  See yall later!!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Everyone:

*MiaSRN62 *~ I was amazed at the amount of dolphins we saw on the boat trip and how close they came to us. One evening I saw a dolphin from our balcony which really surprised me. Not sure when we'll be able to move to SC but when we do, we already know where we want to go so that's a plus. Beautiful area.

*jimmytammy* ~ The pictures are excellent! Thanks so much for sharing and telling us about your vacation. What kind of camera do you have? I love the quality of the photos. Your friends sure had a rough time but luckily they were able to stay with you for a night.  How do you like OKW?  Enjoy the rest of your vacation!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## jimmytammy

Maria
Its a Nikon D5100.  We took it at advise of a pro photographer friend of T.  It was more than I would normally spend on something lik that but we have loved it!  It has been wonderful here and I find myself shooting more pics these days, where before, it was just an occasional shot here or there, now I shoot lots of pics.


----------



## jimmytammy

HalloWishes 




































Will try to get some shots of BLT preview center up soon


----------



## I Book He Pays

*jimmytammy* ~ Your pictures are awesome! I bet you are having a blast taking pictures and learning how to use the camera. Is it easy to learn? I have an Olympus SP-550UZ and looking to upgrade at some point.  Have a great evening and looking forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## jimmytammy

I Book He Pays said:


> *jimmytammy* ~ Your pictures are awesome! I bet you are having a blast taking pictures and learning how to use the camera. Is it easy to learn? I have an Olympus SP-550UZ and looking to upgrade at some point.  Have a great evening and looking forward to seeing more pictures.


For those that know me from previous posts, I am tech challenged, so my DW figures all that stuff out then shows me
Seriously, its easy.  The best thing is if you take a shot you dont like or realize changes need to be made you can do so quickly.  When we were taking shots of
the MNSSHP parade, I ran out of memory space.  Knowing the HM float was near I got T to delete some pics to allow space.  So in a matter of seconds I learned how to delete so I could take those shots that were mobile.  I have to say this is the best camera I ever owned.  We purchased through Crutchfield, no shipping costs, no tax.  They are very prompt in delivery.  Only issue I have with the camera, no specific bag is designed to carry it, but T has a small backpack, works great!


----------



## jimmytammy

Casey chowing down at F&W Hawaii style




BLT shots















































We would love to stay at BLT someday, maybe for a week just to give it a try.  Its a little more modern than my tastes prefer, but really nice.  Nice added touches over other 1 beds we have stayed in before.


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...thanks for the continued photo trip report...great shots!  We enjoyed BLT mostly for its location near MK, the beautiful views of Bay Lake (better than VWL) and TOTWL.  I agree it doesn't have the theming or comfortable feeling of WL/VWL, but it is nice for a change of pace.

Sounds like your trip is going well.  Enjoy the rest of it.


----------



## jimmytammy

T isnt feeling well today so after lunch at San Angel, we headed back to OKW, then DS and I went to WL to hang out, tried to ride bikes but it was too late.  So we played games in arcade, while he finished up his games, I went to the Mercantile, then walked around the lobby.  It was tough, though Stan had been retired for a while, it seemed a bit empty knowing he was no longer around.  I wish they would at least put up a picture of him somewhere to commemorate him, but dont see that happening.  

Oh well, I told T just a few mins ago I miss not being there.  It still feels so homey to me, though Stan not being there leaves something amiss.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sorry, just had to post for the heck of it, my last post had one to many 6s in it


----------



## Dizny Dad

MOVED? WE GOT MOVED?  Can they do that?  Oh, yeah, they can.

Now I will have two places to lurk - Resorts & Mousecellaneous . . just can't keep a good moose away, I guess . .

So on goes the groupie thread . . . .


----------



## twinklebug

Dizny Dad said:


> MOVED? WE GOT MOVED?  Can they do that?  Oh, yeah, they can.
> 
> Now I will have two places to lurk - Resorts & Mousecellaneous . . just can't keep a good moose away, I guess . .
> 
> So on goes the groupie thread . . . .



Wow, weird, a new sub category.

... so what will DVC-Mousecellaneous contain now other than countdowns and trip reports? 
Other issues like - "What can I find in a villa kitchen?" and "Can I let Uncle Joe sleep on the balcony?" get moved off to Planning or shut down.  It seems to me every time someone has tried to start a true miscellaneous thread (that they only want the DVC community to be involved with) it gets moved out of DVC all together. (I support those threads staying in DVC as the other categories have way too many visitors and I've seen some nasty attacks - DVC'rs are pretty civil here.)


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> MOVED? WE GOT MOVED?  Can they do that?  Oh, yeah, they can.
> 
> Now I will have two places to lurk - Resorts & Mousecellaneous . . just can't keep a good moose away, I guess . .
> 
> So on goes the groupie thread . . . .



Thanks for pointing that out Dad.  I didn't even notice.



twinklebug said:


> Wow, weird, a new sub category.
> 
> ... so what will DVC-Mousecellaneous contain now other than countdowns and trip reports?
> Other issues like - "What can I find in a villa kitchen?" and *"Can I let Uncle Joe sleep on the balcony?"* get moved off to Planning or shut down.  It seems to me every time someone has tried to start a true miscellaneous thread (that they only want the DVC community to be involved with) it gets moved out of DVC all together. (I support those threads staying in DVC as the other categories have way too many visitors and I've seen some nasty attacks - DVC'rs are pretty civil here.)



        Now that's funny!


----------



## wildernessDad

Cool!  We're in the Resort Thread now!  * polishes his nails *


----------



## Inkmahm

jimmytammy said:


> Sorry we missed you folks.  I turned the computer off around 9am yesterday after Annie T and her DH came by, we spent time til 3:30 with them then headed to meet friends at Epcot for dinner before going to the party.
> 
> That is so cool you met and spent time with Robert Irvine.  The other day when I saw him I first thought he was a CM in the Indiana Jones show.  Pretty big fellow.



No problem, I figured it was a long shot that we would run into you.  You may have seen us at the Halloween party though.  Dynaguy kept getting stopped for people to give him comments on his costume and take his picture.  He was dressed all in grey  with a tattered suit and vest and had white shoes and a white wig with a top hat.   He looked like one of the traveling ghosts from the haunted house.  He got his makeup done at HS before we headed over to the MK so he did really look good.  We had a blast at the party and collected WAY too much candy!


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Maria
> Its a Nikon D5100.  We took it at advise of a pro photographer friend of T.  It was more than I would normally spend on something lik that but we have loved it!  It has been wonderful here and I find myself shooting more pics these days, where before, it was just an occasional shot here or there, now I shoot lots of pics.



Thanks JT ! I wrote the camera name down for some early Christmas shopping for myself 
The MNSSHP photos were awesome.........
And I love the photos you took of BLT


----------



## Dizny Dad

WOW; in the *RESORT* section now.  Kind of makes me feel like a split stay and I just changed rooms . . . . . hope I didn't leave anything in the other room.  If you find something, it might be mine.


----------



## wildernessDad

My tiny dancers are getting less and less!  30 days until Lodge check in!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

DS and I went back over to WL yesterday and rode surrey bike over to FW, checked out the horses.  Saw 2 deer up close on the path.  We saw 4 the other day on the road out near the WL sign on edge of road.  Good to know lots of wildlife hanging out near there.  They know what seems natural

After hanging out at the Lodge awhile yesterday, things felt a lot more like old times.  Glad we went back, it was probably just sad for me personally that 1st time.  I asked an attendant at mercantile if they had a memorial service for Stan.  He said they did and they put a pic of him up on the stairway leading up to the roof.  

Well, today is our head home day.  Where did the 2 weeks go?  Our next trip in Mar will be a little different in we will be going to Universal instead of WDW.  But we will be staying on pts., using our TIW  card to eat at resorts, and attending Braves spring training at WWOS.  SO it wont be a complete non WDW trip, just different parks.

Thanks for letting me share my trip with you folks.


----------



## jimmytammy

MK Fantasyland construction




















Intense action, gotta win...gotta win!


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> My tiny dancers are getting less and less!  30 days until Lodge check in!!!



Got room for anymore dancers?


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> Got room for anymore dancers?




Sure, let's all dance!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Ok, time for your thinking caps moosemates.  How much do you remember about Mission space?
> 
> When did the first family travel into space?
> What are the four roles you can take on during your mission?
> According to Gary Sinese, what is your shuttle powered by?
> 
> Bonus:  The model of the moon located at the entrance to Missions: Space contains colored markers that indicate the 29 landing sites of manned and unmanned missions to the moon by the US and the Soviet Union between 1959 and 1976.  There is a single red marker found here?  What does it represent?



I think this one got lost in the shuffle...probably when they moved the thread around! 

I only went on M:S twice, and it's been a while, but I'll take a stab at some of the quetsions.

*First family travel into space?*   I want to say it was 2003?  Maybe later but that's my guess.

*Four roles:*  Pilot, navigator...don't know the other two.

*Shuttle powered by:*  no idea.  

*Single red marker on moon map:*  Future home of the fifth WDW theme park?


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

TGIF!!!!  Anyone have plans for the weekend?

I just checked our local forecast on WeatherBug and I can't believe Saturday's forecast! Besides heavy rain we may get snow!  Little or no accumulation but in October??? 

*jimmytammy* ~ Thanks so much for sharing your vacation photos and have a safe trip home. It had to be difficult to go back to the lodge but Stan's spirit will always remain with you and those he met over the years. I'm glad there was a memorial service for Stan since he was loved by so many over the years. 

*wildernessDad* ~ Are you packed yet?   The excitement is building and you are doing the happy dance! 

Have a wonderful weekend everyone!


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> I think this one got lost in the shuffle...probably when they moved the thread around!
> 
> I only went on M:S twice, and it's been a while, but I'll take a stab at some of the questions.
> 
> *First family travel into space?*   I want to say it was 2003?  Maybe later but that's my guess.
> 
> *Four roles:*  Pilot, navigator...*Co-pilot, Engineer ?*
> 
> *Shuttle powered by:*  no idea.  *Imagination?* ... well, it is Disney, LOL. I was an HP employee for a few years and had the privilege of visiting the lounge there (nice!). I have to say my real guess is *Powered by HP*.
> 
> *Single red marker on moon map:*  Future home of the fifth WDW theme park?  *I'm thinking restrooms*



Those are tough ones Eliza! I don't want to cheat and google the answers, so adding onto Granny's guesses.
See *Green* above


----------



## horselover

Hi groupies.  Just wanted to share some incredible news I just received.  No, not on the Mom's panel.  Still no word on that.  

*Cheer4Bison* - I don't know how you survived this waiting last year!  It's awful!

My news is even better than making it onto the Mom's panel (although that would be incredible).  I just found out I'm going to be a Great Auntie!!!!!              My niece, the one that got married last year, is expecting her 1st baby.  I'm so excited!!!  We haven't had a baby in our family since DS11.  She's due in May.  I can't wait!     

Have a good weekend all!


----------



## wildernessDad

I Book He Pays said:


> *wildernessDad* ~ Are you packed yet?   The excitement is building and you are doing the happy dance!



Not yet.  We're going to do our shopping run for the vacation on November 4 and pack after that.


----------



## I Book He Pays

*horselover* ~ Yahoo! That's excellent news!!!Congrats to you and your niece! I bet the entire family is jumping for joy! Please keep us posted on her pregnancy and wishing your niece/DH all the best with their upcoming bundle of joy! Awesome!

*wildernessDad* ~ Have a great time prepping for your upcoming vacation! I know how excited you are!


----------



## jimmytammy

We are home. Got in around 9:30pm, left OKW at 10:45am Great to be back with our DD, but really miss WDW and OKW and VWL and........the list keeps going.  But we had a safe ride, thanks for the well wishes I Book. 
And congrats horselover!!

See yall soon.  Told you, not anymore time on FB, so yall are going to be getting way more of me than yall have recently, good for me, too bad for yall

So haw many months away is March?


----------



## Inkmahm

Granny said:


> I think this one got lost in the shuffle...probably when they moved the thread around!
> 
> I only went on M:S twice, and it's been a while, but I'll take a stab at some of the quetsions.
> 
> *First family travel into space?*   I want to say it was 2003?  Maybe later but that's my guess.
> 
> *Four roles:*  Pilot, navigator...don't know the other two.
> 
> *Shuttle powered by:*  no idea.
> 
> *Single red marker on moon map:*  Future home of the fifth WDW theme park?



I think it was Fall of 2003.   The four roles are Commander, pilot, navigator and engineer.  The other 2 questions I don't know the answers to.


----------



## Granny

So.....how 'bout dem Cards!


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> . . . . . . My news is even better than making it onto the Mom's panel (although that would be incredible).  I just found out I'm going to be a Great Auntie!!!!!   . . .



Too Cool!  



jimmytammy said:


> We are home. . . . . . . . . . . So haw many months away is March?



Welcome Home; glad to here you all had a wonderful and safe trip.  But sorry to tell you (as if everyone on the thread doesn't know already) the next trip _ain't never close enough_!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> So.....how 'bout dem Cards!



Happy for you, still wishing it would have been the Braves


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Happy for you, still wishing it would have been the Braves



Maybe next year for the Braves.  They have a good team.  Glad to see that you made it home safe & sounds.  Thanks for sharing so many pictures from your trip.

Did you see any changes to our beloved WL this last trip?  Just trying to keep the thread a semblance to on-topic from time to time.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Maybe next year for the Braves.  They have a good team.  Glad to see that you made it home safe & sounds.  Thanks for sharing so many pictures from your trip.
> 
> Did you see any changes to our beloved WL this last trip?  Just trying to keep the thread a semblance to on-topic from time to time.



No real changes.  Most of the staff at front desk, valet and bell services didnt look familiar.  Mercantile and pin cart folks still same.  The Lodge looked really in good shape, and villas area was in great shape as well.  Looked like some fellows were doing a little painting just outside the villas at the ramp leading back towards the Lodge.

BTW, thanks to you and Dad for the well wishes for the trip


----------



## gmi3804

Can someone point me to a link which shows a floor plan or blueprint of the Villas with room numbers?


----------



## gmi3804

gmi3804 said:


> Can someone point me to a link which shows a floor plan or blueprint of the Villas with room numbers?



Never mind - I found it here.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Congrats *horselover* ! Awesome news ! 

And welcome back *JT* ! I KNOW you had a fantastic time from your photos 


Have a MOOSETACULAR Halloween Groupies !!!!


----------



## saintstickets

jimmytammy said:


> Happy for you, still wishing it would have been the Braves



Ditto


----------



## eliza61

OK, I just had a weird out of body experience.  I couldn't find the groupies!
When did we get moved to resorts?  I thought we were miscellaneous?

  I'm not a stable mabel, I don't handle change well..


----------



## MiaSRN62

eliza61 said:


> OK, I just had a weird out of body experience.  I couldn't find the groupies!
> When did we get moved to resorts?  I thought we were miscellaneous?
> 
> I'm not a stable mabel, I don't handle change well..



 I was a bit disoriented too *eliza* !  
BTW.....did see your trivia on Mission Space. I have never been on that attraction. I believe it is the only one I haven't been on in the main parks. I was unable to participate but enjoyed the trivia anyway.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Halloween


----------



## I Book He Pays

*Happy Halloween........*


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> My news is even better than making it onto the Mom's panel (although that would be incredible).  I just found out I'm going to be a Great Auntie!!!!!              My niece, the one that got married last year, is expecting her 1st baby.  I'm so excited!!!  We haven't had a baby in our family since DS11.  She's due in May.  I can't wait!
> 
> Have a good weekend all!


Congratulations!!



Granny said:


> So.....how 'bout dem Cards!


I think the Cards owe the Phillies a huge thank you!  

Hope everybody made out well this weekend.  Drove to Philly during the worst part of the storm and it wasn't fun.  DH surprised DD and I with tickets to the Flyers/Carolina game on Saturday!!!!!!!!  My first home game in the new arena and DD's first home game ever.  Her favorite player now plays for the Hurricanes so she was very conflicted.  She felt bad rooting against him.  It was so much fun though!!!!!

Hope everyone has a happy Halloween!!!


----------



## Muushka

Sheesh.  I'm gone for 8 days and a new home????
I think DD put it best 



Dizny Dad said:


> WOW; in the *RESORT* section now.  Kind of makes me feel like a split stay and I just changed rooms . . . . . hope I didn't leave anything in the other room.  If you find something, it might be mine.




Anywhoo. We got off of the cruise ship yesterday.  I must say, we did have a wonderful time.  This cabin we had no chimneys next door.  Amazing how much more enjoyable a cruise is when you can actually take advantage of your balcony!

We cruised with 8 friends and it could not have worked out better.  We ran into good friends throughout the day, no pressure from anyone to hang, if it worked out, great, if not, great too!  We all met for dinner each night and shared our experience for the day.  On our last sea day, they all made plans for a group lunch (fortunately we were informed!) so I figure it must be good if meeting for lunch voluntarily!  Four of the friends are local, but 2 moved from our area 2 years ago so it was nice for the 8 of us to all be together again.  And the other 2 friends are good friends of mine that live in FL, so that was great to have them be included amongst everyone.  If you can ever plan a cruise with friends, I highly recommend it.

Our weather was near perfect.  A little rocky on the last night, but other than a little rain one day, perfect.
We cruised RCI Freedom of the Seas in case I didn't already say previously.  A mega-ship (although not the largest anymore).  A tad too big for us, but everyone seemed happy with it.  Rock climbing wall, flo-rider, ice skating, they did it all!  We got to see Kung Fu Panda 2 in 3D which was fun.  We only went to 1 show, which was excellent but all the others enjoyed them all.  
I did an excursion to St. John.  What a gorgeous island that is.  I would love to go back there and spend some time.  Mr Muush proudly got off the ship yesterday proclaiming that it was the first time his feet touched land in 7 days.  He did not get off of the ship once in any port.  Strange man that Mr Muush is.

Yesterday we checked into Vero.  I can't believe the villa we got.  We have ocean view from every window.  It is a beautiful resort.  We have a 1 BR and it is similar to OKW, lots of room .  It was a monsoon during the night, but it looks a tad bit nicer out there now.  It is good to just relax.  I know, just off of a cruise and not rested???  It is difficult resting when all your good friends are around you!

We are here until Wednesday when we check into BLT.  Life is good......





DiznyDi said:


> Have a great trip Muush and Mr. Muush - just realized how much Muush sounds like moose!
> Think of us every once in a while as you sit with the warm sun on your face and the breeze blowing gently through your hair... ahhhh



And Mr Muush loves it when it gently blows through his toes.  Sitting out there on the balcony, reading.  He is a brat!



jimmytammy said:


> Just wanted you folks who are friends on FB to know, I decided this morning to unsubscribe after some questionable stuff.  I really dont want to, cause it has helped me to stay connected with friends and family.  But after debating it for a couple mos. now, just ready to get past it.  I really feel this group to be my safe haven on the net.  So unfortunately for yall, less FB time for me, which means all the more time right here



It is much better (for all of us!) that you un-friended FB!



BWV Dreamin said:


> I am probably the only anti-FB person alive!! I only created a fake account to communicate with my son in Afghanistan. I have seen a lot of harm come about from it. Don't know your situation, but I can relate. Stay on the DIS so we can find you!



I'll do you one better.  I have never even created a fake account!  I don't know what my aversion is to it, but I stay away.



jimmytammy said:


> The ol back has been acting up for several days now, since Mon actually after riding SM at MK.  There is a reason they warn those with back issues to not ride.  Now, dummy me goes and rides KS at AK yesterday, back row, then round that out with 3 back to back to back EE rides.  WHoooo, the ol back is screaming at me now.  I just cant face that the mind and the body arent in sync with each other these days, the mind still in 8 yr old mode, the body, beyond what a 47 yr old should be feeling.  I guess all those yrs of carpenter work are beginning to take a toll.  Not complaining, just reminding myself to be mindful of my limits
> 
> We have friends from Cocoa coming over(AnnieT and her DH for those who know her from the DIS and groupie meets).  Gonna hang out, maybe go resort hopping, get a bite for lunch, etc.  Then meet our friends from back home to eat at Via Napoli then head to MNSSHP.
> 
> Ate a pretzel stuffed with jalapeno cheese at AK, mmmm good!!  Not a lot of heat, just enough.  Then over to Boma, food was better than the last couple times we went, desserts def. the hit for all of us!  Ak wasnt crowded at all.  Never exp. that at AK, most times we seem to fight crowds there.
> 
> After T gets more pics up, will post.



Poor Jimmy
If it is any encouragement, at the ripe old age of 18 I developed back problems (workman's comp stuff).  I was dismissed by the orthopod because he could not help me.  I suffered with it to the ripe old age of 40 when I was introduced to an awesome chiropractor.  Several years later, I have a back that was almost as good as when I was 17.  Again, life is good.....



I Book He Pays said:


> Hi Groupies:
> 
> DH/I arrived back from our HHI vacation yesterday.We had great weather for the bulk of the trip with only one day of rain. Took a boat tour from Shelter Cove and saw lots of dolphins. Our view from the villa was fantastic and couldn't get any better. We loved the HHI resort, beach house, meeting B'Lou/Shadow, talking to the CM's, location of the resort, etc.  Some of our plans changed due to the weather but that was fine. We plan on moving to SC in the future near Hilton Head so this trip was a lot of exploring. We can't wait to move there in the future.
> 
> Hope all of you are doing well. I'll try to get caught up at some point but wanted to drop by and say hello.
> 
> Have a great day!



Hi I Book.  I am having trouble with sending emails, but I did get yours and so glad you had a great trip.




jimmytammy said:


> DS and I went back over to WL yesterday and rode surrey bike over to FW, checked out the horses.  Saw 2 deer up close on the path.  We saw 4 the other day on the road out near the WL sign on edge of road.  Good to know lots of wildlife hanging out near there.  They know what seems natural
> 
> After hanging out at the Lodge awhile yesterday, things felt a lot more like old times.  Glad we went back, it was probably just sad for me personally that 1st time.  I asked an attendant at mercantile if they had a memorial service for Stan.  He said they did and they put a pic of him up on the stairway leading up to the roof.
> 
> Well, today is our head home day.  Where did the 2 weeks go?  Our next trip in Mar will be a little different in we will be going to Universal instead of WDW.  But we will be staying on pts., using our TIW  card to eat at resorts, and attending Braves spring training at WWOS.  SO it wont be a complete non WDW trip, just different parks.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my trip with you folks.



I'm glad they had a service for Ranger Stan.  And glad that you were able to return for closure (for lack of words).

Oh, and the Mission Space propulsion question...drumroll... Mr Muush says liquid hydrogen and liquid oxygen.  Not sure what LT Dan said..


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka - Glad you had a fun cruise.  Hope the fun continues!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> If you can ever plan a cruise with friends, I highly recommend it.



*Muushka*.....glad you had a great cruise....and I agree with your above statement. Our cruise in early October was our first with no kids and a group of friends. While it was a bit bittersweet to realize the kids are teens and college aged now and have their own paths in life, cruising with friends showed me whole new possibilities to having great vacations in a different way than with our kids. I liked it ! Have a great stay at Vero. Sounds like you have an awesome room. Take lots of pics !


----------



## twokats

horselover said:


> I just found out I'm going to be a Great Auntie!!!!!              My niece, the one that got married last year, is expecting her 1st baby.  I'm so excited!!!  We haven't had a baby in our family since DS11.  She's due in May.  I can't wait!
> 
> Have a good weekend all!



Congratulations!!  I have 12 of those little great nieces and nephews and love them just as much as I do their parents my nieces and nephews.  I just pray by the time all the N & N's have all the children they are going to have that I can remember all the names!  I have 12 nieces and nephews also!! (and only five of them are married with children!) 



jimmytammy said:


> We are home. Got in around 9:30pm, left OKW at 10:45am Great to be back with our DD, but really miss WDW and OKW and VWL and........the list keeps going.
> See yall soon.  Told you, not anymore time on FB, so yall are going to be getting way more of me than yall have recently, good for me, too bad for yall
> So haw many months away is March?



JT, I am still on FB, but very rarely post.  It is the way I keep up with all the nieces and nephews!!! 



Muushka said:


> Sheesh.  I'm gone for 8 days and a new home????
> Anywhoo. We got off of the cruise ship yesterday.  I must say, we did have a wonderful time.  This cabin we had no chimneys next door.  Amazing how much more enjoyable a cruise is when you can actually take advantage of your balcony!
> We cruised with 8 friends and it could not have worked out better.  We ran into good friends throughout the day, no pressure from anyone to hang, if it worked out, great, if not, great too!  We all met for dinner each night and shared our experience for the day.  On our last sea day, they all made plans for a group lunch (fortunately we were informed!) so I figure it must be good if meeting for lunch voluntarily!  Four of the friends are local, but 2 moved from our area 2 years ago so it was nice for the 8 of us to all be together again.  And the other 2 friends are good friends of mine that live in FL, so that was great to have them be included amongst everyone.  If you can ever plan a cruise with friends, I highly recommend it.
> Our weather was near perfect.  A little rocky on the last night, but other than a little rain one day, perfect.
> We cruised RCI Freedom of the Seas in case I didn't already say previously.  A mega-ship (although not the largest anymore).  A tad too big for us, but everyone seemed happy with it.  Rock climbing wall, flo-rider, ice skating, they did it all!  We got to see Kung Fu Panda 2 in 3D which was fun.  We only went to 1 show, which was excellent but all the others enjoyed them all.
> I did an excursion to St. John.  What a gorgeous island that is.  I would love to go back there and spend some time.  Mr Muush proudly got off the ship yesterday proclaiming that it was the first time his feet touched land in 7 days.  He did not get off of the ship once in any port.  Strange man that Mr Muush is.
> Yesterday we checked into Vero.  I can't believe the villa we got.  We have ocean view from every window.  It is a beautiful resort.  We have a 1 BR and it is similar to OKW, lots of room .  It was a monsoon during the night, but it looks a tad bit nicer out there now.  It is good to just relax.  I know, just off of a cruise and not rested???  It is difficult resting when all your good friends are around you!
> We are here until Wednesday when we check into BLT.  Life is good......
> 
> And Mr Muush loves it when it gently blows through his toes.  Sitting out there on the balcony, reading.  He is a brat!



Glad you had a great cruise, we are looking forward to our next one in May.  
Le, my DH, loves to sit on the balcony of our stateroom on the cruise and watch the ocean go by. . . he also loves the balconies at WDW.
Hope you enjoy the rest of your trip.

Stopher,
I am finally able to remember to post the dates and info for you to add to the vacation list.

DD, DS and I will be checking in at WDW from Nov 30 - Dec 10.  Second Christmas trip for DD and I, but the first for DS.
We will check into AKL Jambo Nov 30 - Dec 4 and then we will move over to SSR for the rest of the trip.  I treated us with a 1 BR at each instead of a studio.  

Then DH and I will be checking into our beloved VWL on May 17 - May 25, then we go to Cape Canaveral to spend the 25th at La Quinta Beachfront and we board the Fantasy on May 26 for a 7 night Western Caribbean cruise to celebrate our 28th wedding anniversary which is the day we board May 26!!!  

So countdowns have started at our house for both trips.  We got our ME envelope from Disney today, so DD is very excited.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:
How's everyone doing?

*Disney loving Iowan* ~ We lucked out on Saturday thank goodness since we're close to the Jersey Shore. Had heavy rain/wind/sleet/snow showers throughout the day and woke up to a dusting of snow. This weather is crazy. Northern NJ got hit pretty hard and over 600,000 was out of power. Glad you had a great time at the game even though Mother Nature made it challenging to get there.

*BWV Dreamin/jimmytammy* ~ I created a fake account with a different last name on FB and ended up deleting the account. Personally, I didn't feel safe on FB.

*Muuskha* ~ Welcome back from your cruise and glad you had a wonderful time!  Cruising with friends is a blast and based on your post it seems that you and Mr. Muush had a lot of fun! I haven't sailed on Freedom yet but would like to in the future. Largest RCI ship we sailed on was the Explorer (Voyager class). What kind of tour did you take in St. John? It's a gorgeous island and Trunk Bay is out of this world! Have a great time at Vero and take plenty of pictures. Glad you received my email!   Enjoy your land vacation, say Hi to Mr. Muush and have fun. Miss ya!

*twokat* ~ Enjoy planning your upcoming vacations!


Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I think the Cards owe the Phillies a huge thank you!



Couldn't agree with you more.  A huge thank you for knocking off the Braves.  I thought it showed a lot of class when the Phillies went all out in that late season series.


JT...thank for yet another update on Ranger Stan's service and very glad to hear that he has been honored.  The stairway up to the roof sounds like a perfect place given his many flag raising ceremonies that he hosted up there!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

4 days, 8 hours.  We'll be on our way!  

Did online check in this afternoon for both parts of our stay.  I have only used it once before, and the room was ready at 10am, but the wait for the keys was longer than the regular check-in so hope that part is better this time.

I'm soooooo looking forward to finally being back at the Lodge!


----------



## jimmytammy

Barb
Glad your cruise was great.  Keep on having fun!

And that back advise is spot on.  I have been going to a chiropractor for a year now monthly.  Wish he had have gone with me on my trip!  I learned after riding SM, got to be careful.  So now when riding certain rides, I do things to help control the impacts.  KS was worst as we got stuck in back of vehicle.  Really rough so that one did me in again, but after I started icing and that really helped.  Just have to approach life a little more mindful these days.


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> 4 days, 8 hours.  We'll be on our way!
> 
> Did online check in this afternoon for both parts of our stay.  I have only used it once before, and the room was ready at 10am, but the wait for the keys was longer than the regular check-in so hope that part is better this time.
> 
> I'm soooooo looking forward to finally being back at the Lodge!



Have a great vacation!!

Welcome back, Muushka!


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> 4 days, 8 hours.  We'll be on our way!
> 
> Did online check in this afternoon for both parts of our stay.  I have only used it once before, and the room was ready at 10am, but the wait for the keys was longer than the regular check-in so hope that part is better this time.
> 
> I'm soooooo looking forward to finally being back at the Lodge!



Woo hoo!!!           I hope you have a wonderful time.  I'm so looking forward to being back at the Lodge too.  49 days & counting!    

*DiznyDi* - I might have missed this in your report after your trip, but I was wondering something.  Did you end up having to move 3x on your last trip?  I hope they were able to accommodate you with just 1 move.


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> 4 days, 8 hours.  We'll be on our way!
> 
> Did online check in this afternoon for both parts of our stay.  I have only used it once before, and the room was ready at 10am, but the wait for the keys was longer than the regular check-in so hope that part is better this time.
> 
> I'm soooooo looking forward to finally being back at the Lodge!



Have a great time 



wildernessDad said:


> Have a great vacation!!
> 
> Welcome back, Muushka!



Thanks WD 



jimmytammy said:


> Barb
> Glad your cruise was great.  Keep on having fun!
> 
> And that back advise is spot on.  I have been going to a chiropractor for a year now monthly.  Wish he had have gone with me on my trip!  I learned after riding SM, got to be careful.  So now when riding certain rides, I do things to help control the impacts.  KS was worst as we got stuck in back of vehicle.  Really rough so that one did me in again, but after I started icing and that really helped.  Just have to approach life a little more mindful these days.



Ah, I left out a very important part of my pro-chiro diatribe.  I had seen a chiro when I lived in RI for years.  He would keep the back barely manageable.  It was when I moved to FL and met THE GREATEST chiro that reverted my back to a 17 YO.  He was very aggressive.  I mean like the biggest popping noise ever heard internally, twice (both leg/back areas).  I actually only saw him maybe 9 times since 1993.  That is how great he did.  Sadly, he retired.  I even saw him when living in NC and would fly to see him now, if he was still working (and if my back was out).  The last time I saw him was 2000.  

I hope your back gets better soon Jimmy.  I know how difficult it can be. My working career allowed me to stand/sit at will, but with what you do, it can't be fun.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I Book He Pays said:


> *Disney loving Iowan* ~ We lucked out on Saturday thank goodness since we're close to the Jersey Shore. Had heavy rain/wind/sleet/snow showers throughout the day and woke up to a dusting of snow. This weather is crazy. Northern NJ got hit pretty hard and over 600,000 was out of power. Glad you had a great time at the game even though Mother Nature made it challenging to get there.


Yeah there are still alot of people around here without power.  The weather did get better for us when we got into Philly.  It was just some sleet.  One of my Dad's trees got hit pretty hard but we got pretty lucky.



Granny said:


> Couldn't agree with you more.  A huge thank you for knocking off the Braves.  I thought it showed a lot of class when the Phillies went all out in that late season series.


Darn them for being so classy!  As much as it hurt for them to lose I wouldn't have wanted them to do it any other way.  The Cards picked the perfect time to get hot.  I'm sure that Halladay is happy for his buddy Carpenter.


----------



## twinklebug

Our little home thread on the web has been very quiet lately... is everyone in a sugar induced coma from trick-or-treating last night? 

It's NOVEMBER! Holidays are almost here...
Anyone want to share WL/VWL Nov/Dec images to wake us up?

I'll start... sorry for the poor pic, only had the phone the year this was taken. These will be going up soon (if not already up)


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

*KAT4DISNEY* ~ Have a fantastic vacation and enjoy!

*twinklebug *~ Nice pics of the tree/decorations at VWL. When does the holiday decorations start go up at WDW? I'm hoping that DH/I can go in early Dec. 2013 but all depends on his work schedule, finances and my mother's health. One of my dream vacations is go visit WDW during the holiday season. 

*Muushka* ~ How are you and Mr. Muush doing? Hope both of you are enjoying Vero!

*Disney loving Iowan* ~ Thank goodness all of you are safe. Sorry about the tree damage that your dad has to deal with. 

Have a great night everyone!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> Couldn't agree with you more.  A huge thank you for knocking off the Braves.  I thought it showed a lot of class when the Phillies went all out in that late season series.



PHILLIES ! MY BOYZ !!!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK twinklebug - here's a few more to get the Holiday Juices flowing . . .





















And just because I like it . .


----------



## horselover




----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks everyone!  Exactly 3 days and will be winging it towards the World.  

And wonderful pictures.  I think we'll be a week or so too early for Christmas at the lodge.  Last time we did this they started setting up the day after we left so that would mean Nov 14th someone can start getting new photos!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I Book He Pays said:


> *Disney loving Iowan* ~ Thank goodness all of you are safe. Sorry about the tree damage that your dad has to deal with.
> 
> Have a great night everyone!


Thanks I Book.  We really got off easy compared to alot of people in our area!


MiaSRN62 said:


> PHILLIES ! MY BOYZ !!!!!!


Mine too!!!!!  Glad Polly got the gold glove but disappointed that Chooch and the Flyin' Hawaiian got left out.


----------



## TammyNC

Here are a couple of more....


----------



## Muushka

Loving those Christmas pictures!

Well, we are all checked out of Vero and into BLT.  On the way here, we had to make a stop for some bacon and lettuce and tomatoes.  
Yes, that will be a dinner one night in honor of this resort.

We are facing the Lake, but dead center so we can't see our beloved, but we do have a wonderful view.

While the decor is not my favorite, the place seems to be growing on us.

Tomorrow parks, I think.

See you!


----------



## Granny

Okay, I've posted this several times, but this was my favorite Mickey character I've ever encountered...in the lobby of WL.






And a couple more pix for good measure:

The sign in front of the lobby tree,






The Big Guy dropping by on Christmas Eve:






My daughters' stockings hung up in the window at VWL on Christmas Eve:


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi All:

I'm loving the pictures of VWL! So beautiful and I would love to talk DH into going there in Dec. 2013! 

*Muushka* ~ Welcome to BLT and I love what your having tonight for dinner!Have a great time and enjoy! Give Mickey a hug from me!

*KAT4DISNEY* ~ Have a great vacation!

*Disney loving Iowan* ~ I have friends in lower CT and they haven't had power since Saturday.  Lots of trees/branches down. She said that it looks like a tornado hit the area. They still haven't recovered from Hurricane Irene back in August. 

Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Okay, I've posted this several times, but this was my favorite Mickey character I've ever encountered...in the lobby of WL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a couple more pix for good measure:
> 
> The sign in front of the lobby tree,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Big Guy dropping by on Christmas Eve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughters' stockings hung up in the window at VWL on Christmas Eve:





And I love them every time.  *** sighs dreamingly**** one day I'm getting there for the holidays


----------



## jimmytammy

Tammy
Can we slip in a Dec. trip to the Lodge cause I am getting really homesick?
But keep the pics coming folks, maybe it can help get over the hump, it is Wed. you know
Kat, have a great trip!!
Barb, Im with you, BLT I like, but hoping it grows on me as well


----------



## TammyNC

jimmytammy said:


> Tammy
> Can we slip in a Dec. trip to the Lodge cause I am getting really homesick?



I'm ready anytime, just let me know when to pack!


----------



## Muushka

Tomorrow we go into the parks.  Magic Kingdom at crack-thirty.  Then back to BLT for maybe a BLT for lunch???
Then over to Epcot, because we always visit Epcot.  Then dinner somewhere and then back to Magic Kingdom.

Mr Muush is seeing a side of me he has never seen (me neither for that matter).  We always proudly hated parades!
But I love MSEP and it is still here!  So I must go see it.  Period.  End of discussion.  'Nuff said!

Tonight we went out to dinner (off site) and some more grocery shopping.  Then up to the lounge (nice place) to watch Wishes.

Then back to the room to watch the EWP.  What fun!  It was so strange watching it from way up high, but fun.


----------



## Inkmahm

I love the Christmas pictures!  Only 5 more weeks and we'll be back at the Lodge.  I'm really looking forward to seeing all the decorations again after not staying at VWL last December.


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> Tomorrow we go into the parks.  Magic Kingdom at crack-thirty.  Then back to BLT for maybe a BLT for lunch???
> Then over to Epcot, because we always visit Epcot.  Then dinner somewhere and then back to Magic Kingdom.
> 
> Mr Muush is seeing a side of me he has never seen (me neither for that matter).  We always proudly hated parades!
> But I love MSEP and it is still here!  So I must go see it.  Period.  End of discussion.  'Nuff said!
> 
> Tonight we went out to dinner (off site) and some more grocery shopping.  Then up to the lounge (nice place) to watch Wishes.
> 
> Then back to the room to watch the EWP.  What fun!  It was so strange watching it from way up high, but fun.



Keep on havin' fun!


----------



## TammyNC

Muushka said:


> Tomorrow we go into the parks.  Magic Kingdom at crack-thirty.  Then back to BLT for maybe a BLT for lunch???
> Then over to Epcot, because we always visit Epcot.  Then dinner somewhere and then back to Magic Kingdom.
> 
> Mr Muush is seeing a side of me he has never seen (me neither for that matter).  We always proudly hated parades!
> But I love MSEP and it is still here!  So I must go see it.  Period.  End of discussion.  'Nuff said!
> 
> Tonight we went out to dinner (off site) and some more grocery shopping.  Then up to the lounge (nice place) to watch Wishes.
> 
> Then back to the room to watch the EWP.  What fun!  It was so strange watching it from way up high, but fun.



All I can say is WOW about your plan...sounds like a fun day is planned!!


----------



## horselover

Since we all seem to be in the Christmas spirit I have a question for the experts.  I'm thinking I'd like to put some lights out on the balcony for our Christmas trip.  I didn't do that the last time we went in Dec. so I'm not sure how it works.  Are there outlets on the balconies or do I need to run an extension cord out there?  I'm not sure I'd want to do it if I had to leave my slider open a crack to let the cord out.  I'm a little paranoid about what might find it's way in.           Lets assume for the moment there is an outdoor outlet.  How many strands of lights? One set of 100?  150?  I don't want to go completely over the top, but I'd love to be able to walk back at night & look up to see our balcony all lit up.  Any tips would be appreciated!    

Granny - I love the pic of your DDs stockings in the window.    

Muush - hope you're having a wonderful time!


----------



## Nicoal13

Muush - sounds like a perfect day! Hope you are enjoying it all.

I'm busy planning for DS's 6th birthday party on Saturday. Mostly just family and a few friends. 

And I am having serious Disney withdrawal. It's been 6 months since our trip and we don't have any planned for now. I think I really need to plan a trip. Just don't know how to fit it in. DH and I would like a trip to Mexico next year as well for our 10th anniversary. Plus I want to visit a friends in NC, or maybe meet her at Disney since she has never been. Hmmmm, decisions decisions!


----------



## wildernessDad

I'm there with you, Nicoal.  I'll be over 6 months since my last vacation (Disneyland and the great Southwest) and I am in need of a serious WDW fix.

20 days until we check into Kidani.  Woo hoo!


----------



## twinklebug

wildernessDad said:


> I'm there with you, Nicoal.  I'll be over 6 months since my last vacation (Disneyland and the great Southwest) and I am in need of a serious WDW fix.
> 
> 20 days until we check into Kidani.  Woo hoo!



It'll have been almost 18 months since our last visit. 46 days to go - BWV & Kidani!

*LOVE the VWL/WL pics!* - they're making me regret not trying for a wait list at the lodge... We'll be fine at Kidani though. 

PS - almost shot off an offer on a 200 pt VWL contract yesterday... 

*IBook HP*... Someone here mentioned the decor goes up around the middle of November at the Lodge(s) So it sounds like anywhere from the week before T-giving through New years is good for seeing them. Hoping I can book a ~long~ weekend at the lodge Dec 5-9th next year.


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> Since we all seem to be in the Christmas spirit I have a question for the experts.  I'm thinking I'd like to put some lights out on the balcony for our Christmas trip.  I didn't do that the last time we went in Dec. so I'm not sure how it works.  Are there outlets on the balconies or do I need to run an extension cord out there?  I'm not sure I'd want to do it if I had to leave my slider open a crack to let the cord out.  I'm a little paranoid about what might find it's way in.           Lets assume for the moment there is an outdoor outlet.  How many strands of lights? One set of 100?  150?  I don't want to go completely over the top, but I'd love to be able to walk back at night & look up to see our balcony all lit up.  Any tips would be appreciated!



The same Christmas we hung those stockings we also decorated the balcony.






*Caveat:*  When we checked in, there was a notice in our packet that no decorations of balconies was allowed.  But then we saw several WL and VWL balconies with decorations.  So I asked a CM about them, and he said something to the effect that if we put them up and nobody asked us to take them down, we should be okay.  And that we never had the conversation.  My takeaway was that officially it is not allowed but they won't make you take anything down unless it is offensive, dangerous, or a guest complains.

There is no power on the balcony (I think OKW might be the only resort with outside outlets).  So yes, we had to run an extension cord out to the balcony.  We used a regular interior extension cord so we were able to almost close the sliding door completely.  If you use an exterior cord it would keep the sliding door open more.

If I were to do it over, I would either not purchase any illumination requiring electricity (just do garland) or else find a battery run strand of lights.  Probably need about 12-20 feet worth of them.  As you can see, we had that corner atrium room with just the small balcony on it so didn't need much lights.

You can see that we had an illuminated snowman on the balcony too.  We didn't realize how bright that was...honestly we could see it from the boat as it pulled into the WL dock!   Way too bright, but they didn't make us take it down.  

Like I said, we would do it differently if we go at Christmas in the future.  Tone it down, and do more lights inside maybe.  I like the idea that I've seen where people use suction cups with hooks for the windows to hold light strands...you can see them from the outside but they are inside.


----------



## Granny

In the spirit of holiday at VWL, here's a picture of Christmas morning inside the villa.  The tree was part of the share-a-tree festivity, and was donated by Jim (MagicalMCWHO)







Someone had asked about horse drawn sleigh rides from WL.  I found the picture I took of the sleigh in front of WL in 2006.  Sounds like they don't do it anymore.


----------



## horselover

Thank you Granny!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> Tomorrow we go into the parks.  Magic Kingdom at crack-thirty.  Then back to BLT for maybe a BLT for lunch???
> Then over to Epcot, because we always visit Epcot.  Then dinner somewhere and then back to Magic Kingdom.
> 
> Mr Muush is seeing a side of me he has never seen (me neither for that matter).  We always proudly hated parades!
> But I love MSEP and it is still here!  So I must go see it.  Period.  End of discussion.  'Nuff said!
> 
> Tonight we went out to dinner (off site) and some more grocery shopping.  Then up to the lounge (nice place) to watch Wishes.
> 
> Then back to the room to watch the EWP.  What fun!  It was so strange watching it from way up high, but fun.



Oh *Muushka* ! I am loving your plans and glad BLT is growing on you ! It did with us as well. Initially, if you all recall, we weren't going to buy there. Now we love it. I'm with you----the decor is not my fav, but the views and convience to MK and the lake (and TOW lounge !) are awesome ! Keep on enjoying your days in WDW


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Granny : When we checked in, there was a notice in our packet that no decorations of balconies was allowed. But then we saw several WL and VWL balconies with decorations. So I asked a CM about them, and he said something to the effect that if we put them up and nobody asked us to take them down, we should be okay. And that we never had the conversation. My takeaway was that officially it is not allowed but they won't make you take anything down unless it is offensive, dangerous, or a guest complains.


Interesting *Granny*....I know they've been opposed to outside door decor for a while now, but the balconies too ?  Your balcony was decorated so nice. We last stayed in WDW in Dec in 2009. It was a last minute trip and we were able to get SSR. We used regular string lights but suction cup'd them to the_* inside *_of the sliding doors. It was a little tough opening and closing the doors but it worked. Here are a couple photos from our 12/09 trip to SSR :











and we were at BLT in early Oct and someone had a light up inflatable pumpkin on the balcony. We were at the Contemporary bus stop and this was the best my camera could zoom in on the pumpkin :


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

48 hours we'll be touching down at MCO!  

Last Dec at BLT I had a lighted Mickey Head that I hung with suction cups in the window.  It wasn't a lot but gave it a nice Christmas touch.  2 years before that I did bring lights to put up while we were at OKW.  It was so simple there with the outdoor electrical outlet.  When we got to BCV I didn't bother with the lights because there are only indoor outlets.  We were part of the tree sharing so that was put up in the room.  That was nice but I doubt I'd do it again - it took a fair amount of time to put up and then pack back up in the box and I get my fill of that at home. My little Mickey Head decoration pleased me just as much and was quick and easy!  He has been hanging out in our OL waiting to hang out at BWV and VWL in a few days!


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> Tomorrow we go into the parks.  Magic Kingdom at crack-thirty.  Then back to BLT for maybe a BLT for lunch???
> Then up to the lounge (nice place) to watch Wishes.
> 
> Then back to the room to watch the EWP.  What fun!  It was so strange watching it from way up high, but fun.



Hi Muushka!
Sounds like you guys are having fun - we just got back Sunday and miss it all!

We enjoyed the Disney Dream but we didn't have great weather on the cruise - cloudy and windy the whole time.  Made us glad we only did the 3 day cruise.  The Dream is amazing and the Aquaduck great fun!

We stayed at BLT- our first venture outside the Lodge in 10 years - and while it was nice, the lack of themeing left me feeling like I was just in a nice hotel.  The pool area was very nice, TOW for fireworks viewing was great the two times we did it, walking to the Kingdom was the best part (esp after the Halloween Party - Bob wasn't forced to leave me behind having a meltdown waiting for a boat), and we have to admit, we like the Contempo Grill as counter service over Roaring Fork. * HOWEVER*, totally missed the warmth and serenity of the Lodge, so it's back there again next year for us (Bob got tired of hearing me whine about it).

We did see people decorating at BLT - lights on the balconies and one person on a ground floor room had lights/blowups/figurines.  Guess no one was saying anything about taking them down.

We had an interesting experience, last Friday when we were trying to get back into BLT we had to wait 30 min on the road in line into the entrance to the Contemporary.  When we finally got up to the gate we asked what was going on because there were police and reporters swarming.  Apparently, the VP, Joe Biden was speaking at a fund raiser at the Contemporary so there were ID checks going on.  So if you were trying to get back to your room it was a long process (and didn't make CM's happy who were trying to get to work!). Note to self - if we every decide to stay at BLT again - check the convention calendar to see who's going to be there!


----------



## MiaSRN62

KAT4DISNEY said:


> 48 hours we'll be touching down at MCO!
> 
> Last Dec at BLT I had a lighted Mickey Head that I hung with suction cups in the window.  It wasn't a lot but gave it a nice Christmas touch.  2 years before that I did bring lights to put up while we were at OKW.  It was so simple there with the outdoor electrical outlet.  When we got to BCV I didn't bother with the lights because there are only indoor outlets.  We were part of the tree sharing so that was put up in the room.  That was nice but I doubt I'd do it again - it took a fair amount of time to put up and then pack back up in the box and I get my fill of that at home. My little Mickey Head decoration pleased me just as much and was quick and easy!  He has been hanging out in our OL waiting to hang out at BWV and VWL in a few days!



So excited for you *Kathy* !


----------



## Buckeye Fan

I love the photos, guys! Lots of wonderful ideas for decorating. For the first time EVER, we'll be away from home over Christmas. We fly out 12/22 and return 12/30. I'm hoping I can make it special for DH and the kids, as they are not so sure about being gone over Christmas. We'll be in a 2BR lockoff at VWL with me, DH,  (16),  (9 - who still believes in ), and my mom and dad. As for me, I can't wait!  I just hope the weather cooperates. 

Since my mom and dad have only been to WDW once (for 3 days, several years ago), and we stayed at AS Sports, I really struggled over which resort to book. They are all so amazing, and at 7 months, I really had my pick. I considered a split stay, but in the end, I landed on VWL. It's been about 2 years since we stayed there, so I'm really excited to go back.  Looks like we're at 48 days and counting!


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> Oh *Muushka* ! I am loving your plans and glad BLT is growing on you ! It did with us as well. Initially, if you all recall, we weren't going to buy there. Now we love it. I'm with you----the decor is not my fav, but the views and convience to MK and the lake (and TOW lounge !) are awesome ! Keep on enjoying your days in WDW



Funny Maria, because just today I thought about you and your purchase here at BLT.  Thinking, what a great place Maria bought at!



Happydinks said:


> Hi Muushka!
> Sounds like you guys are having fun - we just got back Sunday and miss it all!
> 
> We enjoyed the Disney Dream but we didn't have great weather on the cruise - cloudy and windy the whole time.  Made us glad we only did the 3 day cruise.  The Dream is amazing and the Aquaduck great fun!
> 
> We stayed at BLT- our first venture outside the Lodge in 10 years - and while it was nice, the lack of themeing left me feeling like I was just in a nice hotel.  The pool area was very nice, TOW for fireworks viewing was great the two times we did it, walking to the Kingdom was the best part (esp after the Halloween Party - Bob wasn't forced to leave me behind having a meltdown waiting for a boat), and we have to admit, we like the Contempo Grill as counter service over Roaring Fork. * HOWEVER*, totally missed the warmth and serenity of the Lodge, so it's back there again next year for us (Bob got tired of hearing me whine about it).
> 
> We did see people decorating at BLT - lights on the balconies and one person on a ground floor room had lights/blowups/figurines.  Guess no one was saying anything about taking them down.
> 
> We had an interesting experience, last Friday when we were trying to get back into BLT we had to wait 30 min on the road in line into the entrance to the Contemporary.  When we finally got up to the gate we asked what was going on because there were police and reporters swarming.  Apparently, the VP, Joe Biden was speaking at a fund raiser at the Contemporary so there were ID checks going on.  So if you were trying to get back to your room it was a long process (and didn't make CM's happy who were trying to get to work!). Note to self - if we every decide to stay at BLT again - check the convention calendar to see who's going to be there!



Whoah!  Glad the VP is checked out!  That would make me have a meltdown!

We had some very rough weather on our cruise on Sat (10/29) night.  And then at Vero it was pretty rough.  But our cruise was pretty lucky, only rain for one day on and off and then the rough patch.

I can't wait to try the Aquaduck!  We should do a cruise together one of these days.



Buckeye Fan said:


> I love the photos, guys! Lots of wonderful ideas for decorating. For the first time EVER, we'll be away from home over Christmas. We fly out 12/22 and return 12/30. I'm hoping I can make it special for DH and the kids, as they are not so sure about being gone over Christmas. We'll be in a 2BR lockoff at VWL with me, DH,  (16),  (9 - who still believes in ), and my mom and dad. As for me, I can't wait!  I just hope the weather cooperates.
> 
> Since my mom and dad have only been to WDW once (for 3 days, several years ago), and we stayed at AS Sports, I really struggled over which resort to book. They are all so amazing, and at 7 months, I really had my pick. I considered a split stay, but in the end, I landed on VWL. It's been about 2 years since we stayed there, so I'm really excited to go back.  Looks like we're at 48 days and counting!



Have a magical Christmas at our beloved Lodge!


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Muushka said:


> Have a magical Christmas at our beloved Lodge!



We sure will! Though we've only stayed at the lodge (DVC section) once, we've visited and eaten there many times. The main lodge still takes my breath away when I walk in. I NEVER get tired of it, and it's one of the places I want to swing by every time we're at WDW. I bet it's absolutely gorgeous when it's decorated for Christmas, and I'm sure the pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## twokats

I finally uploaded a photo for y'all.
Let me introduce you to my babies AKA the puppies.



On the left is 'Maximus' and on the right is 'Jasmine'
Of course they are called Max and Jas (or Jassie) and if you have not figured it out Max is named after the sidekick horse in Tangled.  Since they are Maltese and do not get very big it was a play with the word max and the long white hair that that breed is known for (and believe me they do get a lot of tangles).  I know Princess Jasmine had long black hair, but DH liked that the nickname would be Jas or Jassie, plus she is just like a small delicate princess!!  
Max was a born on 1-1-11 and Jas was on 2-14-11, I also thought that was a sign that they belonged with us.  I had decided to only get Max, but one month later, DH decided that Max needed a playmate.  It is amazing how fast you get attached to the pets.  We got both of them before we lost Mom and she adored them.


----------



## Muushka

Awwww.  TwoCats has 2 puppies!  And very cute ones at that .



Buckeye Fan said:


> We sure will! Though we've only stayed at the lodge (DVC section) once, we've visited and eaten there many times. The main lodge still takes my breath away when I walk in. I NEVER get tired of it, and it's one of the places I want to swing by every time we're at WDW. I bet it's absolutely gorgeous when it's decorated for Christmas, and I'm sure the pictures don't do it justice.



Oh you are in for a rare treat.  VWL is THE place for Christmas.  As you look around the villa, you start to see  everywhere!


Day 2 at BLT

We got up at crack-thirty as planned.  Finally, after all these years, we saw the 'rope drop' at MK.  I can now check that one off my list!

We did all of our favorites and then headed back to BLT for a late breakfast.  
Saw the new graveyard area for Haunted Mansion.  It was great!  Got a little shut eye.

Went to Epcot to see a little.  Horrors of horrors.  Off Kilter (our favorite band) had 2 new guitarists!!
The bass player and the lead guitar were 2 new guys.  Way too much for me.
And the lead guitar had pasty white legs.  Now I have pasty white legs.  But I don't sing in a band on a stage in a kilt.  
Nuff said.
The bass guy didn't sing like Mark did and the lead guy didn't play like Randy did.  It was painful when they did their own music.
But when they did the standard Chuck Berry or BTO, the lead guy could play.  I guess he just needs practice.  I hate change.

Then, just when things are looking down (Off Kilter changing band members does that to us), we return to MK.
To the New Improved, Tiki Birds and WOW!!  It is back to where it was before it was 'under new management'.  
The world is good once again! 

Tomorrow we skip parks.  Mr Muush admitted that we could have skipped today and he would have been fine.  
Anywhoo, we will do some poking around, take it easy and prepare to leave on Sat.

I am still loving BLT.  If it was Dec, no way I would be here.  But now?  Love it!

PS I should say that I don't know if Off Kilter change is permanent or just today.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muushka said:


> . . . . . VWL is THE place for Christmas.  . . . . . . .


----------



## horselover

TwoKats - so cute!!!!  

So I didn't make the cut for the Mom's panel.             Got my thanks but no thanks email last night.  Oh well, it was fun dreaming about it.  Maybe I'll try again next year.  I'm hoping a certain someone on this thread may have received better news then me.

Moving on.  Time to start dreaming of my Christmas stay at my happy place.


----------



## supernova

Just wanted to say hi to everyone.  Own 250 points at VWL and love the location.  Yes, the rooms are in dire need of some TLC, but the rest of the buildings and themeing make up for the sad condition the rooms have slipped into.  I visit once a year for five days in December.  Looking forward to my trip in a month and a week!


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> . . . . . So I didn't make the cut for the Mom's panel.             Got my thanks but no thanks email last night.  Oh well, . . . . . . .



Groupie hugs to you. 

But how cool it is to always have a DVC trip planned!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*horselover*.....BIG HUG !!!!       The panel's loss for sure ! And YAY to your upcoming Christmas stay at the Lodge ! 

*Twokats*....adorable pups ! 

*Muushka*.....too funny about the pasty legs comment !  I think it sounds like you might be scarred for life !        And I agree, for Christmas, WL/VWL is the ONLY place to be ! 

*supernova* ! Hi back  and welcome !


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> TwoKats - so cute!!!!
> 
> So I didn't make the cut for the Mom's panel.             Got my thanks but no thanks email last night.  Oh well, it was fun dreaming about it.  Maybe I'll try again next year.  I'm hoping a certain someone on this thread may have received better news then me.
> 
> Moving on.  Time to start dreaming of my Christmas stay at my happy place.



I'm sorry about the Mom's panel.



supernova said:


> Just wanted to say hi to everyone.  Own 250 points at VWL and love the location.  Yes, the rooms are in dire need of some TLC, but the rest of the buildings and themeing make up for the sad condition the rooms have slipped into.  I visit once a year for five days in December.  Looking forward to my trip in a month and a week!



*Supernova*, great screen name!  Welcome to our merry band of Groupies.  So, grab a chair and join us!
And if interested, grab yourself a Moosie Siggy!  He would look very handsome on you!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:
TGIF! Anyone have plans for the weekend?

*Muushka* ~ Glad you are having a great time! Enjoy and have a safe trip back home!  

*KAT4DISNEY *~  Have a blast!

*twinklebug* ~ Thanks for your feedback. Depending on how things are... I hope I can convince DH to go back to WDW in early Dec. 2013. We have other vacations planned already and that's the earliest we can return. It would be beautiful and so much fun seeing WDW decorated for the holiday season.  Good luck planning your long weekend!  I hope you go can go!

*Happydinks* ~ Welcome back.   Do you have any pictures from the cruise? I would love to go on the Aquaduck... that would be a blast!

*Buckeye Fan* ~ Have fun planning your vacation!

*twokats *~ Max and Jas are so cute!!  Thanks for posting their pictures!

*horselover* ~ I'm so sorry that you didn't make the mom's panel. 

*supernova* ~ Welcome!


----------



## dismagiclover

I have a question for the experts.  We have an Epcot Around the World Tour scheduled for 8:30 am.  We are supposed to check in by 8:15. How should we get there?  When do the buses start running?  How about the boats?  (We could take a boat to MK and monorail over.)  Or is our best bet to take a cab?  Will there be cabs available or will we need to call for one?  TIA


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

*Muushka*  When I saw Off Kilter earlier this week it was all the regular guys so I don't think they've made a change.


----------



## Inkmahm

Horselover, sorry about the moms panel.  You still should be proud that you made it to the second step! Thats one step farther than most of us got to.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Twokats* - Love the cute puppies!    

*Muushka* - sounds like a great trip so far.  Glad you've enjoyed each of your new accommodations!

*Horselover* - so sorry to hear about the Mom's panel.  
*
dismagiclover* - I think that buses run early enough to get people to epcot for tours and the character breakfasts but check with Concierge at WL.  If not then I'd take a cab.

*supernova* - Welcome!

We're in the final phase of the countdown - T-12 hours and we had better be at our gate at the airport.  I suppose I should start packing?!?!?    Our timing for the trip couldn't be better.  We had an inch of snow last night and it reached a high of 34.  Sunny and 78 never sounded so good!!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> But I love MSEP and it is still here!  So I must go see it.  Period.  End of discussion.  'Nuff said!




          

I'm with you Barb.


----------



## stopher1

So ... WOW... it's been a little while since I last stopped by.  I hope you all are well.  Scrolling through a few pages I saw some wonderful pics of the Lodge decked out...    (can't wait to visit again in a few weeks)

I just got home a while ago from PICKING MY WIFE UP AT THE AIRPORT!!      After 7 weeks, she has finally come home.  

A week ago tomorrow (Sat) was my FIL's funeral, and she stayed on several extra days to help her siblings begin the sorting / eliminating / closure process.  But I'm so happy to say she's home once again.  It was a LONG time to be away from home.  But it was also a blessing for me to share her, by "giving her back" to the man who first gave her to me in the first place.  He needed her, and we were happy to oblige.  

But... I'm sad to say that she is not home tonight.    She's with our daughter at an American Heritage Girls sleepover.  

Still no news on the employment front - except - I am seriously looking at various avenues to go into business for myself.  I have already spoken with my attorney and CPA about legal & financial issues as well.  I've been doing research and due diligence on possible franchise acquisitions, as well as looking at some possible ventures that I could do on my own in other arenas.  So... I guess that's a little bit of news.  But nothing definitive yet.  When I have anything real to share, I'll definitely share with my groupie friends.  

I hope you are all doing well.  I'm thankful that a big part of the frustration for us over the past 14 months is over.  Now to just get the income stream rolling once again.  

Take care all.


----------



## MiaSRN62

dismagiclover said:


> I have a question for the experts.  We have an Epcot Around the World Tour scheduled for 8:30 am.  We are supposed to check in by 8:15. How should we get there?  When do the buses start running?  How about the boats?  (We could take a boat to MK and monorail over.)  Or is our best bet to take a cab?  Will there be cabs available or will we need to call for one?  TIA



Hi. Not sure I'm an expert....but I believe wdw busses start operating 1 to 1.5 hrs prior to scheduled park opening. The boats are about the same. If you choose to take a cab, just call valet from your room and they will arrange a cab to pick you up.


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover
Sorry you didnt make the Moms Panel.  Tammy got the same email, so we are hoping for next year.

Stopher
Times like these make new businesses soar.  I spoke with a lady a few days back who was in same boat.  She started a cleaning business using all natural products and she is doing well with it.  She told me how it wasnt what her degree was in, but hey, I see it as success.  Being your own boss is great.  Headaches, worries, its all there.  But you have a certain control over your own destiny.  I speak this from experience.  I say go for it!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*stopher*....so glad your wife is able to come home after such a long time apart. It was a blessing she could be with her father and entire family during such a difficult time. I will continue to hope and pray something comes through for you on the employment front. I have faith something will. Sending positive thoughts


----------



## Inkmahm

I've been waiting for Airtran to change the time of either our arrival or departure flights in December and today they finally changed.  Our flight to arrive on Dec 7th was moved up 7 minutes. So I called Airtran and changed our flight from Dec 7th in the early morning to Dec 5th in the early afternoon.  Then I called MS to see if there was any chance at all of adding two nights to our 1 bedroom reservation at the lodge.  I was amazed to find they had those nights available!  I got the last one bedroom for those nights.  So, now we are there Dec 5 - 13.  

I know once I am working again I won't have this much time to travel so I'm taking advantage of it while I can.


----------



## blossomz

Hi all...
I feel like I've been away forever!!!  So nice to catch up again with everyone!

Just got back from a whirlwind weekend for Halloween at Disney!! AWESOME!  Even stayed at our beloved lodge!  Met up with Ranger Don this time.  Seems that he and Ranger Jack are trying hard to fill the void left by our Ranger Stan.  Still can't quite get used to not seeing him there...


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> Stopher
> Times like these make new businesses soar.  I spoke with a lady a few days back who was in same boat.  She started a cleaning business using all natural products and she is doing well with it.  She told me how it wasnt what her degree was in, but hey, I see it as success.  Being your own boss is great.  Headaches, worries, its all there.  But you have a certain control over your own destiny.  I speak this from experience.  I say go for it!



Thanks Jimmy for the encouragement...  I have an appointment with my attorney on Tuesday to discuss setting up a company. During our initial conversations he encouraged me to meet with my CPA first to determine which entity type I wanted to go with, so I've done that, and am inching closer and closer.  I'm actually looking very seriously at two very different but both very potential possibilities of business venture. I'm trying to determine which one if I do jump in and do it - although it could end up being both at some point - which is a big part of why I'm been trying to figure out which way to go on the entity front. It's definitely a learning process - whatever I end up doing.


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> So ... WOW... it's been a little while since I last stopped by.  I hope you all are well.  Scrolling through a few pages I saw some wonderful pics of the Lodge decked out...    (can't wait to visit again in a few weeks)
> 
> I just got home a while ago from PICKING MY WIFE UP AT THE AIRPORT!!      After 7 weeks, she has finally come home.
> 
> A week ago tomorrow (Sat) was my FIL's funeral, and she stayed on several extra days to help her siblings begin the sorting / eliminating / closure process.  But I'm so happy to say she's home once again.  It was a LONG time to be away from home.  But it was also a blessing for me to share her, by "giving her back" to the man who first gave her to me in the first place.  He needed her, and we were happy to oblige.
> 
> But... I'm sad to say that she is not home tonight.    She's with our daughter at an American Heritage Girls sleepover.
> 
> Still no news on the employment front - except - I am seriously looking at various avenues to go into business for myself.  I have already spoken with my attorney and CPA about legal & financial issues as well.  I've been doing research and due diligence on possible franchise acquisitions, as well as looking at some possible ventures that I could do on my own in other arenas.  So... I guess that's a little bit of news.  But nothing definitive yet.  When I have anything real to share, I'll definitely share with my groupie friends.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well.  I'm thankful that a big part of the frustration for us over the past 14 months is over.  Now to just get the income stream rolling once again.
> 
> Take care all.



I am glad for closure for you and your family.  And what an beautiful tribute to your dear father-in-law.

Best wishes with that business venture!  If you need any help.....

Tammy, I am sorry about the Mom's panel.

We got home a little bit ago.  Travel mercies once again.

Our feral cat, Lucy, cried all the way as she ran down the hill when she heard my voice.  What kind of feral cat does that??
One that really missed her family.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> I am glad for closure for you and your family.  And what an beautiful tribute to your dear father-in-law.
> 
> Best wishes with that business venture!  *If you need any help.....*



As ever... thank you FRIEND.


----------



## franandaj

Muushka said:


> We got home a little bit ago.  Travel mercies once again.
> 
> Our feral cat, Lucy, cried all the way as she ran down the hill when she heard my voice.  What kind of feral cat does that??
> One that really missed her family.



How sweet is that! She missed you!  I would have loved to meet up with you if we would have been there, but as they say the best laid plans.  



stopher1 said:


> Thanks Jimmy for the encouragement...  I have an appointment with my attorney on Tuesday to discuss setting up a company. During our initial conversations he encouraged me to meet with my CPA first to determine which entity type I wanted to go with, so I've done that, and am inching closer and closer.  I'm actually looking very seriously at two very different but both very potential possibilities of business venture. I'm trying to determine which one if I do jump in and do it - although it could end up being both at some point - which is a big part of why I'm been trying to figure out which way to go on the entity front. It's definitely a learning process - whatever I end up doing.



You're a smart and resourceful guy, and I'm sure that you will come up with some great business plans and wind up all the better because of it!


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> horselover
> Sorry you didnt make the Moms Panel.  Tammy got the same email, so we are hoping for next year.



Sorry Tammy.  Sending hugs to you!


----------



## Muushka

franandaj said:


> How sweet is that! She missed you!  I would have loved to meet up with you if we would have been there, but as they say the best laid plans.
> snip....



I am sorry it didn't work out .  Didn't you go?  I actually forgot about both you and Grumpy Grandma.  
Next time


----------



## twinklebug

T'is time for a few more... sticking to the main lodge at this point.
















Muushka - sounds like your Lucy is only pretending to be ferral at this point 

Tammy, Horeselover - I'm sorry neither of you made the panel... but, that's all the more time you can spend with us here 

Stopher - It sounds like you'll do well at whatever you put your mind to.  As a former co-chocolate shop owner I will interject that owning your own company is easily double the work, and stress of letting someone else handle that bother. BUT - if you love the work it's well worth it! I don't regret the attempt we made at making our shop succeed - I learned a lot about business and about people in the process. 

Inky - 2 more days at the lodge!!!  You have connections, I know it. 

TwoKats - LOL double trouble. The pups are adorable.


----------



## supernova

MiaSRN62 said:


> *supernova* ! Hi back  and welcome !


Thank you! 




Muushka said:


> *Supernova*, great screen name!  Welcome to our merry band of Groupies.  So, grab a chair and join us!
> And if interested, grab yourself a Moosie Siggy!  He would look very handsome on you!


Thank you, too! Glad to be here! 



KAT4DISNEY said:


> *supernova* - Welcome!!


Thanks!  Nice to have found this thread. 



dismagiclover said:


> I have a question for the experts.  We have an Epcot Around the World Tour scheduled for 8:30 am.  We are supposed to check in by 8:15. How should we get there?  When do the buses start running?  How about the boats?  (We could take a boat to MK and monorail over.)  Or is our best bet to take a cab?  Will there be cabs available or will we need to call for one?  TIA


No need to take a cab.  It depends on what time the park opens.  I believe the buses should run at least an hour before the park opens.  I've had issues come BACK from the resort early in the morning, never TO the parks.  One time, I forgot my ticket and had to go back to the room.  The bus system doesn't start returning to the park that early, so a rogue bus stopped, I told him my story, he changed his sign to VIP Guest and took me back to VWL.

But for you, I think you will be fine at that hour of the morning.  I've even walked to the TTC from VWL and jumped on the monorail from there.  Check with the concierge when you check in and see what they recommend.  It's not the first tour they've given at 8:30am, so they must be used to the questions by now.


----------



## tea pot

Muushka said:


> Our feral cat, Lucy, cried all the way as she ran down the hill when she heard my voice.  What kind of feral cat does that??
> One that really missed her family.



Aw  *Muush* you touch my kitty lover heart 




supernova said:


> Just wanted to say hi to everyone.



*A Big Groupie Welcome  *



twinklebug said:


> T'is time for a few more... sticking to the main lodge at this point.



*Thanks Twinkklebug* 
We'll be there so soon I can hardly wait

*Horeslover and Tammy*  They missed out on two Great MOMS


----------



## tea pot

Granny said:


> Okay, I've posted this several times, but this was my favorite Mickey character I've ever encountered...in the lobby of WL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughters' stockings hung up in the window at VWL on Christmas Eve:



Granny
I've never seen Micky at the Lodge he does look very Dickens'ish
Maybe this year

Just love the Stockings  



Muushka said:


> We are facing the Lake, but dead center so we can't see our beloved, but we do have a wonderful view.
> While the decor is not my favorite, the place seems to be growing on us.





Muushka said:


> Then up to the lounge (nice place) to watch Wishes.
> Then back to the room to watch the EWP.  What fun!  It was so strange watching it from way up high, but fun.





Muushka said:


> I am still loving BLT.  If it was Dec, no way I would be here.  But now?  Love it!



Muush
We have the same feelings about BLT
At first it was just too Manhattan for me seriously very much like the apts in NYC 
but you can't beat the location and just strolling over at rope drop and once
 we just walked over to see the parade
I do love the roof top lounge.  
 It does just seem to grow on you.
We do love the 4th floor concourse... watching the monorail go by
Mostly because we stayed there on our first visit when the kids
 were so small and they would yell 
monorail pink etc ever time one went by 
But never,never at Christmas 




Inkmahm said:


> I got the last one bedroom for those nights.  So, now we are there Dec 5 - 13.  .



Congrats! that's great
We're not checking into the Lodge till the 13th from the AKV 
but maybe we can meet up for a hello and Dole Whip or something


----------



## Muushka

Heads up!  On Thursday, the castle was normal. Friday, POOF!  Christmas lights!


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> Awwww.  TwoCats has 2 puppies!  And very cute ones at that .





horselover said:


> TwoKats - so cute!!!!





MiaSRN62 said:


> Twokats[/B]....adorable pups !





I Book He Pays said:


> ~ Max and Jas are so cute!!  Thanks for posting their pictures!





KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Twokats* - Love the cute puppies!





twinklebug said:


> TwoKats - LOL double trouble. The pups are adorable.



It is amazing how those two have integrated into our lives.  DH who was very unsure about me bringing Max home to begin with did an absolute turnaround and now just absolutely dotes on them.  His main concern has been figuring out how to take care of them while the kids and I are at WDW for the Christmas trip in 24 days!!!! 




I Book He Pays said:


> ~ Enjoy planning your upcoming vacations!



All I have to do for the December trip is pack and online checkin.  Everything is done as far as ME, ADR's and tickets.  I will have to get the TIW when I arrive, but right now all I am stressing over is what to pack since the weather last year was so drastically different than when we were there in '09, hope it will be nice, but I will watch that as closely as I can. 

For the May trip, I have the airline tickets and the car rental reservations and the ME already done.  So I still have quite a bit to plan for that one, but I will probably wait to do more after the first of the year.


----------



## jimmytammy

I just spoke with Carolyn(Stans sweetie).  She is doing well under circumstances.  She is still in the Atlanta area with family.  She is going back home on the 19th.  Turn of events...her SIL lost his job so he and her DD are moving back to Apopka with her so it will make her transistion a bit easier having family with her.  And her grandson is going to move into his parents house and take over payments so they wont lose the house.  She is thinking how things worked out was all meant to be.
She told me that once back home, they we will have a memorial service at their church and then have a service at WL.  She will keep me in the loop so I will share as info comes in.

She sends her love to all on here


----------



## blossomz

Thanks for keeping us in the know JT.   Please let her know she is in our thoughts.


----------



## tea pot

Thanks so much Jimmy 
Please let her know that she is in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## supernova

tea pot said:


> *A Big Groupie Welcome  *


Many thanks.


----------



## Inkmahm

tea pot said:


> Congrats! that's great
> We're not checking into the Lodge till the 13th from the AKV
> but maybe we can meet up for a hello and Dole Whip or something



Sounds like a great idea!  We're having lunch at Sanaa on the 10th so we'll be in your neighborhood.  Then we're doing a tour of a grand villa at Kidani at 2 pm.  Any idea what you have planned for the 10th?


----------



## Dizny Dad

Just one more time - a Christmas Groupie meet . . . . 





Thanks for the memories . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for sharing that picture Dad


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome SuperNova!!

You have come to (what we feel like) is the friendliest place on the DIS


----------



## wildernessDad

until I check into our beloved Lodge!

Psst!  That's 20 days for those of you who do not have the Rosetta Stone for little dancing men hieroglyphs.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hello Everyone:

Hope all of you enjoyed the weekend!

*stopher1* ~ I'm glad that your wife is home with you/family.  She was there for her father/family during a very difficult time. I wish you all the best with your future business. You have a lot of determination to do it!  Keep us posted.

*Inkhamn* ~ Congrats on your extra nights! Yahoo!   Enjoy the traveling while you can and happy planning.

*blossomz* ~ Welcome back!

*Muushka* ~ Welcome home! Lucy sure did miss you! Shows how much she loves you! Castle is decorated.. how cool is that! 
*Tammy* ~ I'm so sorry that you didn't make the mom's panel.

*twokats* ~ Planning vacations are so much fun, especially WDW!  Packing will be a little challenging since nights will most likely be very cool that time of year. 

*jimmytammy* ~ Thanks for the update on Carolyn/family. 

*supernova* ~ Welcome and great to have you with us! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> I just spoke with Carolyn(Stans sweetie).  She is doing well under circumstances.  She is still in the Atlanta area with family.  She is going back home on the 19th.  Turn of events...her SIL lost his job so he and her DD are moving back to Apopka with her so it will make her transistion a bit easier having family with her.  And her grandson is going to move into his parents house and take over payments so they wont lose the house.  She is thinking how things worked out was all meant to be.
> She told me that once back home, they we will have a memorial service at their church and then have a service at WL.  She will keep me in the loop so I will share as info comes in.
> 
> She sends her love to all on here



Thanks for the update Jimmy.  I've been wondering how she's doing. It's good to hear she'll have loved ones around her.


----------



## stopher1

I Book He Pays said:


> *stopher1* ~ I'm glad that your wife is home with you/family.  She was there for her father/family during a very difficult time. I wish you all the best with your future business. You have a lot of determination to do it!  Keep us posted.



Thanks I Book... I appreciate it.  I too am glad she's home. It's been an interesting adjustment weekend for her... but she'll be ok soon.  I've tried to minimize as much as possible for her so that she wouldn't feel too overwhelmed jumping back into life once again.  3x I've been asked, "what is it I DO here?" as she has been trying to get it all straightened out and ready to start up once more with the old routines.  But it's coming together.  

Being a natural introvert, and one who likes to be recluse when the going gets tough, she wanted to just hide in bed pretty much all weekend long.  But there's so much on our calendar the next couple of weeks (3 very active kids - well, make that 1 hyper-active, 1 mildly active, and 1 just becoming active) will make for an interesting and eventful transition back in to home-life...so that's good. She's home now... I don't have to play chauffeur to all 3 all by myself any longer.  I can handle 2, but 3 was tricky.  

PLUS, my folks are arriving from Oregon in 9 days, staying for 2 weeks - it'll be our first Thanksgiving company in several years.  (They were originally supposed to arrive pretty much the day that FIL diied... but about a week prior to his death the trip was pushed back - actually for the 2nd time as they were first supposed to come towards the end of summer, but then she was going to be heading west to be with him...).  DW said herself yesterday, "I have to get over this before they come."  Not her grieving, just her funk.  So the coming full week will help her get beyond all of that.  

Anyway - have a great Monday all!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Twokats - Your furbabies are adorable!

Horselover and Tammy - Sorry you didn't make the panel.  I was really pulling for you!  



stopher1 said:


> I just got home a while ago from PICKING MY WIFE UP AT THE AIRPORT!!      After 7 weeks, she has finally come home.



Good for you Stopher!  I hope that things can calm down for your family now and that you will be able to work things out on the job front.  



Muushka said:


> Our feral cat, Lucy, cried all the way as she ran down the hill when she heard my voice.  What kind of feral cat does that??
> One that really missed her family.



Aww!  That is adorable!  Have you ever posted a picture of Lucy?  If not we need one!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Dizny Dad said:


> Just one more time - a Christmas Groupie meet . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the memories . . .



LOVE the picture *Dizny Dad*....thanks !


----------



## twokats

I Book He Pays said:


> *twokats* ~ Planning vacations are so much fun, especially WDW!  Packing will be a little challenging since nights will most likely be very cool that time of year.



I know the weather can be cool.  When we went in '09 it was great up until the last couple of days, but I know last year was very cold and different than the year before.  Oh, well, we will see!



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Twokats - Your furbabies are adorable!



I agree.  I really never thought I would be able to find an affordable Maltese, much less two of them.  I had never really seen many of that breed until a few years ago when we had the interior of our Cessna redone up in Arkansas the owner of the company we used had a Maltese puppy and I just fell in love and started researching the breed and immediately had my wish list.  



MiaSRN62 said:


> LOVE the picture *Dizny Dad*....thanks !



I agree with Maria.  Great picture!


----------



## Muushka

DDad, thank you for posting that wonderful picture of our beloved Ranger Stan and Sweetie 



twokats said:


> I know the weather can be cool.  When we went in '09 it was great up until the last couple of days, but I know last year was very cold and different than the year before.  Oh, well, we will see!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  I really never thought I would be able to find an affordable Maltese, much less two of them.  I had never really seen many of that breed until a few years ago when we had the *interior of our Cessna *redone up in Arkansas the owner of the company we used had a Maltese puppy and I just fell in love and started researching the breed and immediately had my wish list.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Maria.  Great picture!



You own a Cessna??  Is that what I think it is??



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Twokats - Your furbabies are adorable!
> 
> Horselover and Tammy - Sorry you didn't make the panel.  I was really pulling for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you Stopher!  I hope that things can calm down for your family now and that you will be able to work things out on the job front.
> 
> 
> 
> *Aww!  That is adorable!  Have you ever posted a picture of Lucy?  If not we need one!*



I am not sure if I ever did post Lucy's picture.  I just went to my photobucket account and it didn't remember me.
So I opened a new one and they charge .  A work in progress, pic to follow.


----------



## tea pot

Inkmahm said:


> Sounds like a great idea!  We're having lunch at Sanaa on the 10th so we'll be in your neighborhood.  Then we're doing a tour of a grand villa at Kidani at 2 pm.  Any idea what you have planned for the 10th?



This could work 
We plan to do AK that Morning....
I'll be Sending you a PM soon


----------



## tea pot

*Dizny Dad*
That picture of Ranger Stan and his Sweetie 
is perfect even though it made me cry.
We were so blessed to share that day with all of you.
Thanks


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Everyone:

*stopher1* ~ It will take a while for your wife to readjust. She's been through a lot and I feel so bad for her. Luckily you have three kids that have active schedules so it's keeping her busy. You're a wonderful husband/father and your wife is very lucky to have the support/love from you and your children. One day at a time and she'll bounce back.  It will be great for your parents to visit during Thanksgiving! Wishing all of you a beautiful holiday and a nice visit!

*DiznyDad* ~ Love the picture... thanks for sharing!

Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## cheer4bison

horselover said:


> So I didn't make the cut for the Mom's panel.             Got my thanks but no thanks email last night.  Oh well, it was fun dreaming about it.  Maybe I'll try again next year.  I'm hoping a certain someone on this thread may have received better news then me.



I'm so proud of Horselover and Tammy for making it to the second round in the Moms Panel selection process.  They certainly did better than I did the first time I applied.  If you decide to apply for the 2013 panel, ladies, I'll be right here cheering you on every step of the way.


----------



## Muushka

*Birthday!!!

Happy Birthday Mary J!!!*​





We hope it's a happy one!  Where shall we have lunch??


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> You own a Cessna??  Is that what I think it is??







If this is what you think it is then you are correct.  My DH is a private pilot and has been since he was in the Air Force.  We got a fantastic opportunity in 2006 to purchase the Cessna 172G (which was always a dream of his) and so we bought 'the baby' as I call it.  Some men own bass boats around here, mine owns an airplane, and since he is an aircraft mechanic by trade, we save a lot of money because he is able to work on it himself!!!


----------



## Muushka

Yup, it's what I thought it was.  Cool!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> I am not sure if I ever did post Lucy's picture.  I just went to my photobucket account and it didn't remember me.
> So I opened a new one and they charge .  A work in progress, pic to follow.


Huh?  They charge now?!!!!!!  Yeesh.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Not sure what is going on Muushka but I can use mine without being charged.


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Not sure what is going on Muushka but I can use mine without being charged.



Your account is an existing one, right?  I had to open a new one, and they were charging.  If anyone knows a way around it, I'm there!


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> If this is what you think it is then you are correct.  My DH is a private pilot and has been since he was in the Air Force.  We got a fantastic opportunity in 2006 to purchase the Cessna 172G (which was always a dream of his) and so we bought 'the baby' as I call it.  Some men own bass boats around here, mine owns an airplane, and since he is an aircraft mechanic by trade, we save a lot of money because he is able to work on it himself!!!



Kool!!!!!!!
I know its not feasible, but neat to think about...you realize you can fly to WDW, eat at say Le Cellier, Ohana, etc. then fly back home

I know a fellow bldr. who owns one and he says its simply for fun, he cant justify fuel costs flying all the way to WDW just for the heck of it.  But hey, we can dream cant we


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Mary J !!!!


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> Kool!!!!!!!
> I know its not feasible, but neat to think about...you realize you can fly to WDW, eat at say Le Cellier, Ohana, etc. then fly back home
> 
> I know a fellow bldr. who owns one and he says its simply for fun, he cant justify fuel costs flying all the way to WDW just for the heck of it.  But hey, we can dream cant we



Ours is just for his personal enjoyment and sometimes to take friends up that have never been flying.  We have talked about flying with ultimate destinations in mind, but he is what I call a fair weather pilot and does not take any chances with risky weather or excessive wind.  But it is nice to dream about things like that!!


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> Ours is just for his personal enjoyment and sometimes to take friends up that have never been flying.  We have talked about flying with ultimate destinations in mind, but he is what I call a fair weather pilot and does not take any chances with risky weather or excessive wind.  But it is nice to dream about things like that!!



Your Mr Twokats is a wise man.  Either way, as Jimmy said, Kool!

PS My first flight was in a 4 seater.  We missed the last ferry from Block Island to the mainland, at night, over the ocean .  
A kind pilot (for a very reasonable fee) agreed to fly us back.  I sat in the front seat next to him.  He literally had to go out and twirl the blade to get it started and that took a while.  After he dropped us off he attempted to get back to BI.  No luck, the plane would not start.  Some first flight!  But after all of that whining, I absolutely love to fly.  My bucket list includes a glider plane ride, a helicopter ride, zip line and the ultimate dream that I will probably not do, a ride in an ultralite.  
Muush possibly have bird blood running through her veins?  You be the judge.


----------



## horselover

Very cool TwoKats!            I absolutely hate to fly so you'd never catch me in one of those small planes.  I did have to take a small plane once from Boston to Nantucket.  It wasn't quite as small as yours.  I've blocked the details out of my mind but I want to say it held maybe 15-20 people.  I cried for the entire flight in both directions!  Never again.


----------



## Muushka

So HL, can I assume you would not have been happy on our Block Island flight?? 

Ahhhhh Nantucket.  That is one place I would love to go back to.  A most beautiful island.


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> So HL, can I assume you would not have been happy on our Block Island flight??
> 
> Ahhhhh Nantucket.  That is one place I would love to go back to.  A most beautiful island.



It would be say to assume you are correct!             However, I would love to go back to Nantucket again just not by way of a plane!


----------



## Muushka

We always took the ferry from Hyannis.  Not too bad.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Your account is an existing one, right?  I had to open a new one, and they were charging.  If anyone knows a way around it, I'm there!



Maybe that is the case then.  That stinks.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

DH just called me and he was in a minor car accident. Left work to go to the dentist and someone pulled out and hit the mirror. DH tried to avoid it but couldn't. Thank goodness he's OK and the mirror can get repaired. He had a miserable day at work.. poor guy.

*Mary J* ~ Happy belated birthday! Hope your day was special.

*Muushka* ~ I have an existing PhotoBucket account and just logged in. I can use it and no indication of any charges. Strange... You could also try Flickr. You have guts wanting to try all those birdie things! As you know I hate flying but in order to travel to certain destinations... I have no choice! 

*twokats* ~ DH's Cessna is so cool! 

*Horselover* ~ Like you I hate flying. Whenever we fly I'm a wreck. DH has a field day with me and starts cracking jokes when we take off/land. He tries to keep me calm and I appreciate it but it's not an easy travel day for me. Next year will be interesting since we are flying to AZ and have two flights. First flight.. normal size plane. Second flight... De Havilland Dash-8 ( turbo prop) from Phoenix to Flagstaff. I have no clue how I'm going to get through the second flight!


----------



## stopher1

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Maybe that is the case then.  That stinks.





I Book He Pays said:


> *Muushka* ~ I have an existing PhotoBucket account and just logged in. I can use it and no indication of any charges. Strange... You could also try Flickr.




OK Muush - this is all just very strange I must say.  I just tried to see what you were talking about, so I went to open a new Photobucket account myself, not that I need another one, but to see if I could help you figure it out - and right on the sign-up page it still says it's free.  I don't get it.  Perhaps your computer was smokin' something while you were on that cruise? Or your kitty was so upset with you being gone that she did something mischievious... not that cats would do anything mischievious _ (yeah, right).  _

This is the page that I saw when I looked...  I don't get it.  Not only free, but unlimited quantities now.  Something is strange somewhere.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hi Groupies!!  I went on vacation and forgot that we weren't in Mousellaneous and was getting worried b/c the groupies weren't on page one.  Then I remembered the change.  

We moved to the lodge yesterday after a great stay at BWV in a standard view.  I haven't uploaded any pictures although the new wireless internet seems to work well so far.  Just a little hitch for check-in since housekeeping never notified that our room was clean.  Oh - and BWV forgot to send our OL over to WL but they drove it over after WL bell services called looking for it.  So though it didn't go quite as it should it was rectified quickly.  

Last night was a visit to MVMCP and tomorrow we're scheduled for a tour at Kennedy Space Center.  The weather has been amazing and crowds completely hit or miss.  AK was virtually deserted today - walk on to Everest and the Safari - wonderful!!!    Lots of time was spent at Epcot while we were at BWV and we saw Night Ranger 2 nights and Air Supply.  At DHS we were first timers at AI.  What a great show!!  We will definitely do that again.  We threw in a day at Universal on Tuesday and overall this trip has been packed full of adventure and fun and still 3 days to go.  

The Lodge looks great and our room did too.  We have a 5th floor atrium room so a little different layout.  All the parks are decorated for Christmas but nothing here yet.  I'm sure it's coming soon though.  And I don't know if we're just finding many nice, outgoing CM's but everyone has been pretty top notch and seem to have stepped it up from the past couple of years.  It's not that we thought any were terrible then but CM after CM have upped their game this trip.  Reminds me much more of how it used to be and has been very nice.


----------



## Dizny Dad

I Book He Pays said:


> . . . . . . . . . First flight.. normal size plane. Second flight... De Havilland Dash-8 ( turbo prop) from Phoenix to Flagstaff. I have no clue how I'm going to get through the second flight!



I once flew out of San Pedro Sula in Honduras on a "tail-dragger" that had mail bags piled up on a couple of seats, wooden boxes of chickens (the kind that had wooden pegs for sides, made for four chickens, but had a dozen stuffed into them, I swear) stacked to the ceiling in the last two rows, and a goat tied to the arm of the last seat in the back; and yes, the door was in the back so you had to crawl past the goat and chickens.  No, Muush, I am not making this up. The story has more to it, but that is enough for today.

On another flying note, DiznyDi flew yesterday to Wilmington, NC through Charlotte.  When coming in to Charlotte, the plane lost its control of the flaps, resulting in a landing at 180 mph.  DiznyDi and all on board knew something was up when they hit the ground and were all thrown into the seat in front of them.  They sped through a line-up of emergency vehicles.  The pilot was able to get the planer stopped just before going off the end of the runway.  After the plane came to a stop, the pilot made the anno8ncement of what had happened, apologized to all, and gave credit to his 25 years of flight experience in being able to get the plane stopped safely.  Thanks be to the One who was in charge.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dad So glad Di is OK.  You tell her we are between Charlotte and Wilmington and if she doesnt want to get back on a plane soon, we have plenty of room for her to stay with us

My plane stories are on big planes
My 1st is on a 747 from Miami to Buenos Aires.  9 hrs and a few movies into the flight, it was dark but somewhere over South America we hit a major storm.  I think I was the only one awake and the only wearing their seatbelt.  We dropped at least 100 feet and everyone came a couple feet out of their seats.  Lots of seatbelt clicking sounds follow.

My next was 1st flight to WDW.  Wind was terrible.  As we are touching down, the wing looks like it clears runway by 6", then the wheels bounce to the other side and other wing comes close to ground as well.  My BIL is in the AF and flys all the time, no big deal.  When I turn and look at him as we are about to touch down, he has a real look of concern, I turn thinking uh-ohh!!That is the only time I have gotten off a plane and would have refused to get immediately back on one.  But a week at WDW made me forget


----------



## jimmytammy

Kat
How were Night Ranger and Air Supply?  Obviously those were from my HS days.  I really like NR but never seen them in concert. DW and DD like AS.  We wish we could have seen both, but Starship and ELO made up for it.


----------



## eliza61

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We threw in a day at Universal on Tuesday and overall this trip has been packed full of adventure and fun and still 3 days to go.
> 
> The Lodge looks great and our room did too.  We have a 5th floor atrium room so a little different layout.  All the parks are decorated for Christmas but nothing here yet.  I'm sure it's coming soon though.  And I don't know if we're just finding many nice, outgoing CM's but everyone has been pretty top notch and seem to have stepped it up from the past couple of years.  It's not that we thought any were terrible then but CM after CM have upped their game this trip.  Reminds me much more of how it used to be and has been very nice.



How did you like Universal Kat, I think the next time we're there we'll make a day and go over.


Glad today is Friday!!  I've been on the college tour with Sid the squid (I can't believe the kid is going off to college).  From day one he has wanted to go away to school so in the past 3 weeks I have visited.

Townson University Md
Clemson University SC
University of Pittsburgh (my alma mata ) PA
University of Cinncinati OH.
North Carolina A & T, NC.

Wishing I was sitting in a chair at the lodge and of course Florida is the one state he hasn't asked to visit....  I'm telling you, I fully intend to be a burden in my old age.


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> Your Mr Twokats is a wise man.  Either way, as Jimmy said, Kool!
> PS My first flight was in a 4 seater.  We missed the last ferry from Block Island to the mainland, at night, over the ocean .





horselover said:


> Very cool TwoKats!            I absolutely hate to fly so you'd never catch me in one of those small planes.





I Book He Pays said:


> *twokats* ~ DH's Cessna is so cool!



Yes, I agree the Baby is really cool or kool.  I grew up afraid of airplanes because my Mom was afraid. . . go figure.  So I had it in my mind that I would never fly anywhere.
Before DH even asked me to marry him he had an opportunity to rent a plane (a Cessna 4 seater just like ours, he informed me at that time he did not like the smaller 2 seater) and took me flying.  Like I said I had never been on any airplane before large or small and here I was letting this man take my life in his hands in that small airplane.  He did several touch and goes which was taking off and landing but then taking off and landing again.  Once we were up I was fine and then the nerves were iffy when I knew he was coming down.  All in all I enjoyed it so that when we were married and he said we are going to Florida (in a commercial plane) I was nervous, but not so bad.  Now I don't have any problem with either.  But I will never forget that first flight with him.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

As the proud daughter of a Vietnam veteran I would like to give a huge thanks to all of those who have served in the past or are currently serving our country.  The sacrifice made by you and your families are most appreciated!!!!!


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Disney loving Iowan said:


> As the proud daughter of a Vietnam veteran I would like to give a huge thanks to all of those who have served in the past or are currently serving our country.  The sacrifice made by you and your families are most appreciated!!!!!



As a proud wife of a Vietnam veteran, I would like to add my thanks to all who have or are serving our country.


----------



## wildernessDad

Happy Veterans day to my fellow submariners, although I've been an ex submariner for quite some time.


----------



## I Book He Pays

To all those that served... thank you! For all those that are serving now... thank you and God Bless!


----------



## I Book He Pays

*KAT4DISNEY* ~ Have a wonderful vacation and enjoy! Looking forward to seeing your photos!

*Dizny Dad* ~ The visual I have of the flight you were on with the chickens and goat is a riot! It had to be uncomfortable but I can't help but laugh. Please continue... I can't wait to read more about it! Thank goodness Di is OK and what a scary landing she had. What was the problem? They defintiely had an angel watching over them... kudos to the pilot for making a safe landing!

*jimmytammy* ~ Your flight story made me cringe! 

*twokats* ~ Love how your DH introduced you to flying.  I hope both of you enjoy it and will be able to use it for traveling. I wish I can get over my fear of flying. I keep saying to myself "Are we there yet?" LOL

Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> OK Muush - this is all just very strange I must say.  I just tried to see what you were talking about, so I went to open a new Photobucket account myself, not that I need another one, but to see if I could help you figure it out - and right on the sign-up page it still says it's free.  I don't get it.  Perhaps your computer was smokin' something while you were on that cruise? Or your kitty was so upset with you being gone that she did something mischievious... not that cats would do anything mischievious _ (yeah, right).  _
> 
> This is the page that I saw when I looked...  I don't get it.  Not only free, but unlimited quantities now.  Something is strange somewhere.



Sorry Stoph, I just noticed this post.  I will try again!



I Book He Pays said:


> Hi Groupies:
> 
> DH just called me and he was in a minor car accident. Left work to go to the dentist and someone pulled out and hit the mirror. DH tried to avoid it but couldn't. Thank goodness he's OK and the mirror can get repaired. He had a miserable day at work.. poor guy.
> 
> snip.....



Poor Mr He!  I am glad he is all right.  Be kind to him this weekend 



Dizny Dad said:


> I once flew out of San Pedro Sula in Honduras on a "tail-dragger" that had mail bags piled up on a couple of seats, wooden boxes of chickens (the kind that had wooden pegs for sides, made for four chickens, but had a dozen stuffed into them, I swear) stacked to the ceiling in the last two rows, and a goat tied to the arm of the last seat in the back; and yes, the door was in the back so you had to crawl past the goat and chickens.  No, Muush, I am not making this up. The story has more to it, but that is enough for today.
> 
> On another flying note, DiznyDi flew yesterday to Wilmington, NC through Charlotte.  When coming in to Charlotte, the plane lost its control of the flaps, resulting in a landing at 180 mph.  DiznyDi and all on board knew something was up when they hit the ground and were all thrown into the seat in front of them.  They sped through a line-up of emergency vehicles.  The pilot was able to get the planer stopped just before going off the end of the runway.  After the plane came to a stop, the pilot made the anno8ncement of what had happened, apologized to all, and gave credit to his 25 years of flight experience in being able to get the plane stopped safely.  *Thanks be to the One who was in charge.*


   Wow, I am glad DDi is OK and that The One is in charge!

Crawling past goats and chickens to get to your seat?? 
Let us hear 'the rest of the story' one of these days!

*Thank you Vets, for your service to our country.*


----------



## jimmytammy

I too want to wish all our vets a great day.  I have vets in my family from the Revolution, Civil War, WWI, WWII, Korea, Iraq and Afghanistan, as many of you do Im sure.  So I swell with pride knowing we honor these men and women who gave of themselves, selflessly, to make our great nation free.

I am opposed to war, but sometimes it has to be the last effort.  But our military has kept us out of many possible wars, so I support them.

Remember, we are not brave because we are free, we are free because of the brave. when given the chance, say thank you to a vet because of their bravery.


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza
A&T is in my neck of the woods(15-20 mins away), send him there and we can keep an eye on him for ya, and he will never know, shhhhh, our secret

Seriously, dont know what he is majoring in, but Univ. of Central FL is getting lots of attention these days, about 25 mins from WDW!!!!  It would get my vote


----------



## twokats

I Book He Pays said:


> *twokats* ~ Love how your DH introduced you to flying.  I hope both of you enjoy it and will be able to use it for traveling. I wish I can get over my fear of flying. I keep saying to myself "Are we there yet?" LOL



After we went through that so early in our romance I kinda had to agree to marry him since I knew the trust was there (and I loved him dearly). . . . plus the guy gives me pretty much anything I want. . . especially if it has to do with Disney!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Kat
> How were Night Ranger and Air Supply?  Obviously those were from my HS days.  I really like NR but never seen them in concert. DW and DD like AS.  We wish we could have seen both, but Starship and ELO made up for it.



Night Ranger was excellent and had a great show.  I'd be back to see them again in a heartbeat.  It was all their hits and they did them well and made us feel like we were back in the 80's.    Air Supply was also very enjoyable and worked their way around the crowd quite a bit which had many people swooning.  We saw them twice since we got to the first one a few minutes after they started.  But each show they had some technical problem - they said a hearing piece in the first and I think it happened again in the second one show because the lead singers were off by a split second from each other in the last song.  DH noticed the rest of the band shooting puzzled looks at each other.  That song was difficult to listen to but everything else was good and since we heard them perform it well the first time it had to be something else going on.  Even though it was Air Supply's tape I had back in the day I'd rank their show behind Night Ranger's but I'm happy we got to see them.



eliza61 said:


> How did you like Universal Kat, I think the next time we're there we'll make a day and go over.



We really had a lot of fun over there.  It was a very slow day so most things were walk on's - even the big Red Rip-Ride-Rockit (or whatever it's called - I ALWAYS screw that name up!)  We made it to all the major coasters in both parks, took in some oldies but goodies (Jaws & Twister) and enjoyed some time walking around.  Our sad thing to learn recently was that Dragon Challenge no longer duels.  It takes some of the thrill away from that ride but it's still a pretty good coaster.  DH once again thought Harry Potter was an excellent ride.  I managed to watch 1/3 of it then just shut my eyes and waited for the end!    Simulator types and I don't get on very well.    I'd still recommend a trip over there though and trying HP.   



I Book He Pays said:


> *KAT4DISNEY* ~ Have a wonderful vacation and enjoy! Looking forward to seeing your photos!



I'll try and get some up soon!

Yesterday's trip to Kennedy Space Center was a winner too.  They've just started allowing tours back in the huge Vehicle Assembly building and we got to see Endeavor in there while they are prepping her to head to CA to sit in a museum.  I have a vague memory of going there when I was about 6 or 7 and entering that building then.  They stopped allowing tours in 1978 due to the fuel kept there for the shuttle program and only opened it up again this Nov 1st.  The Space center had a film crew there talking to people on the tour and we were told our pictures might end up on facebook or youtube in a few weeks although neither of us chose to speak with them but I guess they took everyone's pictures.  We spent most of the day there and there were still many things we weren't able to see!


----------



## wildernessDad

A shift in hieroglyphics.  One dancer = 5 days.

   before I check in to our beloved Lodge.


----------



## twinklebug

eliza61 said:


> Glad today is Friday!!  I've been on the college tour with Sid the squid (I can't believe the kid is going off to college).  From day one he has wanted to go away to school so in the past 3 weeks I have visited.
> 
> Townson University Md
> Clemson University SC
> University of Pittsburgh (my alma mata ) PA
> University of Cinncinati OH.
> North Carolina A & T, NC.
> 
> Wishing I was sitting in a chair at the lodge and of course Florida is the one state he hasn't asked to visit....  I'm telling you, I fully intend to be a burden in my old age.




How exciting Eliza! I love college tours. Planning is the best part (saying g'bye is the worst... soon followed by paying the tuition bill) My daughter's a senior and just _this_ week decided she IS interested in a future at a school that has programs for what she's interested in (language and arts) *insert image of me pulling my hair out* Apparently the Highschool had a visit from a Full Sail University rep (_Orlando!_) this week and it blew her away - Full Sail claims they've helped many students gain work with Pixar & Disney. Topping that off, Steve Jobs was a huge supporter of the school (makes sense: Steve/Pixar)



jimmytammy said:


> Eliza
> A&T is in my neck of the woods(15-20 mins away), send him there and we can keep an eye on him for ya, and he will never know, shhhhh, our secret
> 
> Seriously, dont know what he is majoring in, but Univ. of Central FL is getting lots of attention these days, about 25 mins from WDW!!!!  It would get my vote



The Carolinas are beautiful, but I'm going to go opposite from JT here and vote for *Clemson!*  Numerous reasons, not the least of which is the number of programs to choose from. At 18, who really knows what they want to do for the rest of their life? Flexibility required & I can't think of a better campus for that. My eldest son ( aka: Mr. I'll-try-all-the-engineerings with a sideorder of CP) will vouch for this. Not to mention the school spirit is totally over the top... I never got that at my little college which shall remain nameless.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi all...
And a very happy belated Veteren's Day ! I worked all day. We had a baby born at 11:11 am on 11-11-11 and she weighed 7 lb 4 oz.  7+4=11 ! Pretty cool ?!!!!
http://www.amh.org/forthemedia/2011/baby-girl-born-at-11-11-am-on-11-11-2011/

*I Book He Pays*.....so glad your hubby is ok ! 

*Jimmytammy*.....your in-flight stories were pretty scary ! My daughter was on a flight back to school that touched down in Orlando in 2009, but not before some weird winds made the plane sway back and forth as wheels were about to touch down. She was shaken up for sure !

*Muushka*.....hope you can get the Photobucket situation worked out. 

*eliza*.....have fun on those college road trips ! We always had fun and of course, I'm so glad my daughter chose a FLORIDA college !

*Kat4Disney*.....glad you're having fun !!! Sounds like the parks are great ! For the record, in October, mousekeeping never informed us our BLT room was ready either.


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza
Pay no attention to twinklebug, Clemson fans will tell you anything to get you to their school.  NC STATE is where he really needs to be!!  Just kidding you TB


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Everyone:

*Muushka* ~ Believe me... I'll make sure he's OK. Poor guy and he has another rough work week ahead of him. 

*twokats* ~ Sounds like you have a great husband and it was meant for you to be together  ... especially anything that involves Disney!

*KAT4DISNEY* ~ Looking forward to the pictures. What a great day you had at Kennedy Space Center and seeing the Endeavor. DH would have loved that! 

*MiaSRN62* ~ Oh how cool.... Nice looking family. Amazing that their daughter was born on 10/10 a few years ago. Thx for sharing.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yesterday's trip to Kennedy Space Center was a winner too.  They've just started allowing tours back in the huge Vehicle Assembly building and we got to see Endeavor in there while they are prepping her to head to CA to sit in a museum.  I have a vague memory of going there when I was about 6 or 7 and entering that building then.  They stopped allowing tours in 1978 due to the fuel kept there for the shuttle program and only opened it up again this Nov 1st.  The Space center had a film crew there talking to people on the tour and we were told our pictures might end up on facebook or youtube in a few weeks although neither of us chose to speak with them but I guess they took everyone's pictures.  We spent most of the day there and there were still many things we weren't able to see!


That is so cool!  We went there summer of 09 and really enjoyed it.  It was our first time there in a long time.  I would love to go through the Vehicle Assy. building!  We were lucky enough to be there when Challenger went up once.  Did you see any of the wild pigs?


----------



## twinklebug

The start of a new week almost passed me by without sharing a pic  Starting to forget what I've posted...  Please forgive if I duplicate.










jimmytammy said:


> Eliza
> Pay no attention to twinklebug, Clemson fans will tell you anything to get you to their school.  NC STATE is where he really needs to be!!  Just kidding you TB



Well, not anything... I can think of a few key things NOT to say


----------



## Dizny Dad

As seen in our Lobby . . . 






(23 days to go :>)


----------



## horselover

What a nice way to start my morning!  Thanks TB & Dad!           Only 35 days until I get to see it in person.  Getting so excited!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Twinklebug* and *Dizny Dad*....thanks so much for the festive Lodge photos ! I so wish I was going to be there for the holidays !


----------



## wildernessDad

Love the pics!  Can't wait to be there.  We're having Thanksgiving dinner at Whispering Canyon Cafe.  The menu sounded great when the CM read it out to me.


----------



## stopher1

Happy Birthday to the Villas at the Lodge!


----------



## wildernessDad

stopher1 said:


> Happy Birthday to the Villas at the Lodge!



Wow!  Yes, happy birthday!!!


----------



## horselover

Happy Birthday to my happy place!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Here's a view I always find intriguing . . . 






There is a little Christmas spirit in this picture if you squint . .


----------



## stopher1

Forgive me if I have missed any discussion of this - but we're just a couple of weeks out now, and I was wondering if those of you will be at WDW between Dec. 5-9 have time or would like to get together for a Groupies meet.  

I will be there, and would love to see / meet you.  Had such a good time last year with Muush & Mr. Muush, Di & Dad, Tea Pot, Happy Dinks, wilderness Dad, Jimmy & Tammy... and the breakfast at WCC... I'd love to make something happen again this time.  I leave on the 9th at about 10 to head over to Port Canaveral - but am pretty much open the rest of the week.  I arrive on Monday afternoon-ish from Vero Beach, and the only real thing I have scheduled right now is Hoop-Dee-Doo that evening.  Sadly I'm not staying at the Lodge, but will have a car, and am happy to meet anywhere.  So if you're up to it... that would be awesome!  Personally I'd love something on the evening of the 8th... 

Any takers?


----------



## Granny

stopher1 said:


> Forgive me if I have missed any discussion of this - but we're just a couple of weeks out now, and I was wondering if those of you will be at WDW between Dec. 5-9 have time or would like to get together for a Groupies meet.
> 
> I will be there, and would love to see / meet you.  Had such a good time last year with Muush & Mr. Muush, Di & Dad, Tea Pot, Happy Dinks, wilderness Dad, Jimmy & Tammy... and the breakfast at WCC... I'd love to make something happen again this time.  I leave on the 9th at about 10 to head over to Port Canaveral - but am pretty much open the rest of the week.  I arrive on Monday afternoon-ish from Vero Beach, and the only real thing I have scheduled right now is Hoop-Dee-Doo that evening.  Sadly I'm not staying at the Lodge, but will have a car, and am happy to meet anywhere.  So if you're up to it... that would be awesome!  Personally I'd love something on the evening of the 8th...
> 
> Any takers?



We should be available on the 8th as well since we are also leaving on the 9th.  Not staying at VWL either  but would be happy to meet there.   Of course, none of this has been run past DW but she is usually a trooper!


----------



## stopher1

Granny said:


> We should be available on the 8th as well since we are also leaving on the 9th.  Not staying at VWL either  but would be happy to meet there.   Of course, none of this has been run past DW but she is usually a trooper!



Awesome!  Meeting at the Lodge would be fabulous.


----------



## twokats

stopher1 said:


> Forgive me if I have missed any discussion of this - but we're just a couple of weeks out now, and I was wondering if those of you will be at WDW between Dec. 5-9 have time or would like to get together for a Groupies meet.
> 
> I will be there, and would love to see / meet you.  Had such a good time last year with Muush & Mr. Muush, Di & Dad, Tea Pot, Happy Dinks, wilderness Dad, Jimmy & Tammy... and the breakfast at WCC... I'd love to make something happen again this time.  I leave on the 9th at about 10 to head over to Port Canaveral - but am pretty much open the rest of the week.  I arrive on Monday afternoon-ish from Vero Beach, and the only real thing I have scheduled right now is Hoop-Dee-Doo that evening.  Sadly I'm not staying at the Lodge, but will have a car, and am happy to meet anywhere.  So if you're up to it... that would be awesome!  Personally I'd love something on the evening of the 8th...
> 
> Any takers?





Granny said:


> We should be available on the 8th as well since we are also leaving on the 9th.  Not staying at VWL either  but would be happy to meet there.   Of course, none of this has been run past DW but she is usually a trooper!



We have a 1:15 reservation for lunch @ Whispering Canyon and then we are just going to play around one of the parks, so we would be available to come back to the lodge and meet with y'all.  Kati (DD) was very excited when I read her the post.  Looking forward to our trip.  We leave in 15 days!!!


----------



## eliza61

So I had absolutely no plans on ever visiting this memorial but yesterday I was in the city having dinner with BFF and she had passes.   
Any, of course my major concern was getting there and blubbering like an idiot.  First of all, I'm not one of those pretty criers like Julia Roberts or Halle Berry.  I'm more the Yaphet Kotto or Karl Marlden type.

For a gal that didn't want to go originally I ended up spending most of the afternoon sitting there.

I apologize for the quality of pictures.  I didn't have my camera and the one I borrowed had a zoom lens which isn't the greatest for close quarters.
















The reflecting pools.  there are 2 "waterfalls" in the exact spot of the towers.  What struck me was how quiet they are.  You hear almost no sound from the waterfalls.  Now that may also have been because there is a lot of noise from construction.






I took this picture simply because as far as I can "guesstimate" this was aproximately where I was standing when I got waffled.  The south tower was actually in front of me and this is the opposite street. 













The granite the names are ingraved on is very pretty, sort of a greyish blue stone.  the name light up from underneath.

Here's a link for the rest I took:  http://s106.photobucket.com/albums/m260/eliza61nyc/9_11/
I'm glad I went.

P.S.  as always, thanks for being my "unofficial" official support group.  nothing gives me more strength.


----------



## horselover

Thank you for those pictures Eliza.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> That is so cool!  We went there summer of 09 and really enjoyed it.  It was our first time there in a long time.  I would love to go through the Vehicle Assy. building!  We were lucky enough to be there when Challenger went up once.  Did you see any of the wild pigs?



After our first visit in the mid 70's my parents and I visited again in the late 80's/early 90's and I also was lucky enough to catch an Atlantis launch in '09.  I hadn't thought they'd take tours into the VAB again so it was a real treat.  And no wild pigs showed up for our tour but there were 2 quite large gators that were sunning themselves along the banks!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Eliza * How moving to see; THANKS for the pictures and sharing your experience with us.  

For so many, it was a far away event that rocked our world.  You bring it closer to us.  Thanks.

As with so many things, the DisBoard makes us all closer, which allows us to understand each other, which in turn leads to harmony and support.


----------



## Dizny Dad

stopher1 said:


> . . . . . I was wondering if those of you will be at WDW between Dec. 5-9 have time or would like to get together for a Groupies meet.  . . . . . . Any takers?



We arrive at the Lodge in the afternoon of the 8th, with nothing specific planned for the evening! (Casey's can wait)



Granny said:


> . . . .  Of course, none of this has been run past DW but she is usually a trooper!



Me, too; pending the approval of DiznyDi; but I'm sure she is in!


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza
Thank you for sharing these photos and your thoughts with us.  As Dad says, we are removed from it, either geographically or simply because we werent there.  We appreciate your willingness to share.


----------



## jimmytammy

A Dec. groupie meet and Im not going to be there  OK, pics are expected here folks.


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> A Dec. groupie meet and Im not going to be there  OK, pics are expected here folks.



I'm not going to be there either.


----------



## stopher1

eliza61 said:


> I'm glad I went.
> 
> P.S.  as always, thanks for being my "unofficial" official support group.  nothing gives me more strength.



Eliza - thank you.  Those are wonderful pictures.  I'm glad you went too.  

The last time I was there there was a lot of construction going on, with no real plan yet in place for what the memorial would be.  I've been wanting to get back there for a while now.  Hopefully in 2012 I can make that happen. It looks wonderful and peaceful.


----------



## stopher1

twokats said:


> We have a 1:15 reservation for lunch @ Whispering Canyon and then we are just going to play around one of the parks, so we would be available to come back to the lodge and meet with y'all.  Kati (DD) was very excited when I read her the post.  Looking forward to our trip.  We leave in 15 days!!!



Awesome!  



Dizny Dad said:


> We arrive at the Lodge in the afternoon of the 8th, with nothing specific planned for the evening! (Casey's can wait)
> 
> Me, too; pending the approval of DiznyDi; but I'm sure she is in!



Kinda what I was hoping to hear from you Dad!    Awesome. 




jimmytammy said:


> A Dec. groupie meet and Im not going to be there  OK, pics are expected here folks.



I'm sorry JT.  We will miss having you there, and Julie, and Barb, and, and, and...


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> A Dec. groupie meet and Im not going to be there  OK, pics are expected here folks.



I'm crying with you guys.  Dh and I are hoping that next year since both villians will be in school, we'll be able to sneak down to wdw during December.
I've got a groupies meet on my "bucket list"


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> A Dec. groupie meet and Im not going to be there  OK, pics are expected here folks.



Jimmy!  No VWL in Dec??? 
Well, I know a great cure for us.  Our Groupie meet!  Lets try for early Dec meet 

Eliza, thank you for posting WTC pictures.  Moving, to say the least.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

stopher1 said:


> Forgive me if I have missed any discussion of this - but we're just a couple of weeks out now, and I was wondering if those of you will be at WDW between Dec. 5-9 have time or would like to get together for a Groupies meet.
> 
> I will be there, and would love to see / meet you.  Had such a good time last year with Muush & Mr. Muush, Di & Dad, Tea Pot, Happy Dinks, wilderness Dad, Jimmy & Tammy... and the breakfast at WCC... I'd love to make something happen again this time.  I leave on the 9th at about 10 to head over to Port Canaveral - but am pretty much open the rest of the week.  I arrive on Monday afternoon-ish from Vero Beach, and the only real thing I have scheduled right now is Hoop-Dee-Doo that evening.  Sadly I'm not staying at the Lodge, but will have a car, and am happy to meet anywhere.  So if you're up to it... that would be awesome!  Personally I'd love something on the evening of the 8th...
> 
> Any takers?



 We will be at the Lodge on the 7th and 8th.  Let me know what is going on and I will try to be there.  

Also who all do we have meeting for breakfast on the 9th? 



KAT4DISNEY said:


> After our first visit in the mid 70's my parents and I visited again in the late 80's/early 90's and I also was lucky enough to catch an Atlantis launch in '09.  I hadn't thought they'd take tours into the VAB again so it was a real treat.  And no wild pigs showed up for our tour but there were 2 quite large gators that were sunning themselves along the banks!


We saw gators there too!  All the times I have been to Florida and it was the first time I ever saw gators in the wild.  Also saw a dolphin in the ocean for the first time when we stopped at Cocoa beach on the way back to WDW from KSC.  Glad you got to see Atlantis.  I would have loved to have seen one more launch.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Eliza - Thanks for the pictures.  I would love to get up there sometime.


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> A Dec. groupie meet and Im not going to be there  OK, pics are expected here folks.



We'll miss you and family!  So send your new camera . . .


----------



## twokats

OK, in exactly two weeks we will be landing at MCO pretty close to this time.  Guess I will start planning on what I will pack soon, but right now I am still getting the house situated where DH can manage by himself with the puppies for the time we will be gone.  Gosh, I am going to miss those pups. . . . yes DH will be missed also!!! 

Well, other than doing my countdown I also have some other news for the groupies today.  DH as I have said before has allowed me a lot of Disney and everyone knows that everytime I have wanted to add-on he has granted me the opportunity.  Our first cruise he was the instigator of the add-on which I admitted at the time totally surprised me.  
We had decided that on our anniversary cruise we would probably add-on at the DVC meeting and try for some Aulani points (if there was a good incintive).  Well a little over a month ago DH had an idea that he wanted me to check into and not wait for the cruise to add-on.  I got the e-mail today that Disney waived their rofr for our purchase of a VWL contract!!  I always figured I would be a groupie because of my love of the lodge and because it is our favorite place to stay, but now I will own there.  

Looking forward to seeing as many groupies as can be there in a few weeks!!


----------



## stopher1

twokats said:


> Well a little over a month ago DH had an idea that he wanted me to check into and not wait for the cruise to add-on. * I got the e-mail today that Disney waived their rofr for our purchase of a VWL contract!! *I always figured I would be a groupie because of my love of the lodge and because it is our favorite place to stay, but now I will own there.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing as many groupies as can be there in a few weeks!!



Congrats Kathy! That's awesome!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I'm slowly getting some pictures uploaded so thought I'd share a few.  The first 4 nights were spent at BWV so it'll be a few days before I get to posting any from the lodge but there are some.  First day was spent at DHS.  We hit a few attractions that I either hadn't done in awhile (Backlot tour) or had never done (AI).


























Next we walked out to the streets of america that was prepping for the start of the Osborne lights.

But wait - someone important is missing!!






I'll have to follow up on that.

Next we were getting hungry so decided to see if we could get in for lunch at Sci-Fi.






Darn thing was I had forgotten to pick up our new TIW card.  Oh well - lunch was still good.  Had the Burger with cucumber salad which was delicious and DH had one of these with his burger:






After a little walking around our next stop was AI.  I've never done this attraction before and am not a watcher of the show but really enjoyed the experience.  






The first contestant was really nervous which showed.  The second contestant had real flair but was constantly off key and the winner from our session absolutely belted out her tune beautifully!

The winner:






We continued walking around:






And too long of wait here so we decided to come back later.






At this point we were getting to the middle of the afternoon and feeling like a treat was needed.  Another first of stopping in at the Writers Stop and trying the Carrot Cake Cookie.  YUM!!  At this time it started to rain on and off so we headed for the Great Movie Ride.
















Yay - the western holdup!  We've had the gangster show everytime for the past 2-3 years.  I'd started to think they had forgotten about this scene.






A real swinger.......






And a munchkin in honor of the passing of Karl Slover:






More to come later.........


----------



## wildernessDad

Loved the pics!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:
I've been MIA for a few days due to DH's schedule. For the past two days he's had seven hours sleep and been working non-stop. Two major upgrades and they've been taking place from 2am-8am. Of course he had to work a full day and attempt to get caught up with his own work, issues from upgrade, etc. I have no clue how he's still awake right now. 

*eliza61* ~ I didn't realize that you experience the tragedy on 9/11. I can't even imagine the trauma you went through. That day will never be forgotten. DH's previous manager and his wife was on the second plane that hit the tower. My Executive Director was in the city that day and luckily she was OK. DH/I plan on visiting the memorial but waiting for the tower to open.  I appreciate the photos you took and sharing them. 

*twokats* ~ WTG!!!!

*KAT4DISNEY* ~ Great photos! What kind of camera do you have?

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> Loved the pics!  Keep 'em coming!



Thanks WD!



I Book He Pays said:


> *KAT4DISNEY* ~ Great photos! What kind of camera do you have?



Thank you IBHP!  The majority of my photos this trip were taken with the Sony NEX 5N.  It's a new camera for me and I absolutely love it!


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats  A BIG CONRGATS on your new purchase!!!

kat4  Loving the pics!!  Great clear shots


----------



## MiaSRN62

*eliza*.....very moving WTC Memorial photos......hugs !

*twokats*.....AWESOME you got the VWL contract and are now an official owner there. LUCKY GIRL ! Enjoy your less-than-2 weeks countdown ! 

*Kat4Disney*....beautiful, beautiful pics !


----------



## horselover

TwoKats - Woo Hoo!!         Now you are officially an official groupie!  Not that you weren't before but it's nice to really be able to call it home.  Congrats to you!

Kat - great pictures!  I'm going to look up your camera.


----------



## stopher1

Kat those are amazing pictures!  Thanks for sharing them.  Can't wait to see some of those things in person once again in a just a few weeks.


----------



## wildernessDad

Woo hoo!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*twokats -* WELCOME HOME! 

*KAT4DISNEY *- Great Pics - Nice Camera!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

15 DAYS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Inkmahm

Dizny Dad said:


> We arrive at the Lodge in the afternoon of the 8th, with nothing specific planned for the evening! (Casey's can wait)
> 
> 
> 
> Me, too; pending the approval of DiznyDi; but I'm sure she is in!



Don't we already  have breakfast at WC scheduled for the morning of the 9th?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Inkmahm said:


> Don't we already  have breakfast at WC scheduled for the morning of the 9th?


Yes, we do at 8:30.  I am wondering who all will be there.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Don't know if anyone had seen this yet but it is one of the best surprise videos I have seen.  Makes me cry everytime.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOpOhlGiRTM


----------



## Inkmahm

Disney loving Iowan said:


> We will be at the Lodge on the 7th and 8th.  Let me know what is going on and I will try to be there.
> 
> Also who all do we have meeting for breakfast on the 9th?



*waves*  Dynaguy and I are in for the breakfast on the 9th.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Inkmahm said:


> *waves*  Dynaguy and I are in for the breakfast on the 9th.


Can't wait to meet you!


----------



## horselover

Hey groupies question for you.  Has anyone ever had a package shipped to them from Amazon?  I've shipped a box from home before with no issues.  I mark it hold for guest horselover arriving on xx/xx date, but I wonder how that would work if I sent something from Amazon?  I'd like to purchase something as a Christmas gift & have it shipped direct vs. home then repack.  I'm already planning to send a bunch of things & since this item will be heavy I don't want to add it to the mix.  Any thoughts?  Should I not do it?


----------



## MiaSRN62

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Don't know if anyone had seen this yet but it is one of the best surprise videos I have seen.  Makes me cry everytime.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOpOhlGiRTM



I'm totally cryin' over here !!!


----------



## jimmytammy

DLI

Love the video!  I feel the same way, T agrees.  I have been having serious WDW/VWL/OKW/BWV withdrawals this week.  I really wish we were going in a few days.  Usually we are leaving just after Thanksgiving, staying 2 weeks.  We did that back in Oct. taking advantage of getting 3 trips out of APs.  Its all good, but sure gonna miss not being there in Dec.

We are setting ourselves up pts wise for a combined Aulani, GC trip in Jan or Feb 2013.  Still going to WDW in March but will be staying at OKW and doing Spring Training games and over to US/IOA for 1st time.  DS has especially been wanting to go tthere fro some time, hoping DD will like HP stuff enough to satisfy.

So for those with trips coming soon, I will be living vicariously through all who are there.  Any that can, pleeeeze, pleeeeze share your trips with us while there.  Pics help the pain too


----------



## twokats

horselover said:


> Hey groupies question for you.  Has anyone ever had a package shipped to them from Amazon?  I've shipped a box from home before with no issues.  I mark it hold for guest horselover arriving on xx/xx date, but I wonder how that would work if I sent something from Amazon?  I'd like to purchase something as a Christmas gift & have it shipped direct vs. home then repack.  I'm already planning to send a bunch of things & since this item will be heavy I don't want to add it to the mix.  Any thoughts?  Should I not do it?



I do Amazon all the time.  I have not sent anything to WDW, but I ship to my son down in south Texas from me quite a bit.  Everything has always gone very smooth with no problems.  As long as you get everything needed for the address I would not think there would be an issue.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I'm sharing your feelings JimmyTammy!  We just returned and I'm feeling sad that we aren't heading that way in December!!  

So I'll just keep looking at my pictures and remembering the fun.  Here are some more:

When we arrived at the studios we found that Christmas had already started:
















Jumping forward to our afternoon destination (after lunch of course ): 
















Uh oh - is that a ghost?!






Somehow we managed to survive so headed over to try our hand at drawing a classic Disney character.  






However we just missed the group starting and had TSM fast passes that were coming up so we continued on and caught part of the Jedi training.  






Then we were at our shoot out.  DH has a big habit of beating me at Buzz but he has yet to conquor with Woody.  Today did not change that streak!  











After my big win we headed over to Aerosmith to use the fastpasses we had picked up earlier:






This was our final ride at DHS and back to BWV we headed to rest a bit and get ready to head in to Epcot for F&W and the Night Ranger concert.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Yes, we do at 8:30.  I am wondering who all will be there.



DiznyDi & I will be there!


----------



## jimmytammy

Kat4
Glad Im not alone...loving the pics


----------



## jimmytammy

There is a blog here on the DIS that reads about WDW either adding a 5th park or tweaking, plussing and giving TLC to the existing park.  

What are your thoughts?

After really thinking it over, I lean towards keeping the parks they have in better shape and continuing to grow them in attractions.  MK is currently growing, in a big way, and Im excited to see what it becomes. 

 I might get backlash for this, but Epcot IMO needs more attractions on FW side esp.  Building unused near MS(where Body Wars is housed) is wasted space to me.  Great area for a added ride or show.  Ellens deal is OK but needs revamp, or better yet, new something else. Innoventions can be so-so to me. DS likes going through, but I really feel it is lacking.  WS, add another country, and add an attraction or 2.

HS is small, but here I feel 2 or 3 things could be added and it would make it more desirable for repeat visitors(like all of us)

AK just needs more...period.  I think the amount of ground you cover walking really kills time.  I like the concept of it all, but even with KS, EE, and Dino, those E tickets arent quite enough to carry it all.  Somethings not right when your family goes for a week and automatically we are discluding AK as a destination.

These are just my opinions on it all.  Would like to engage on news and rumours but it can get nasty there.  So I know you folks will be nice even we disagree.  Curious how others feel.  So please share.


----------



## stopher1

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Yes, we do at 8:30.  I am wondering who all will be there.



Breakfast on the 9th sounds great!  I'll be there, I just have to leave by 10.


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> There is a blog here on the DIS that reads about WDW either adding a 5th park or tweaking, plussing and giving TLC to the existing park.
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> After really thinking it over, I lean towards keeping the parks they have in better shape and continuing to grow them in attractions.  MK is currently growing, in a big way, and Im excited to see what it becomes.
> 
> I might get backlash for this, but Epcot IMO needs more attractions on FW side esp.  Building unused near MS(where Body Wars is housed) is wasted space to me.  Great area for a added ride or show.  Ellens deal is OK but needs revamp, or better yet, new something else. Innoventions can be so-so to me. DS likes going through, but I really feel it is lacking.  WS, add another country, and add an attraction or 2.
> 
> HS is small, but here I feel 2 or 3 things could be added and it would make it more desirable for repeat visitors(like all of us)
> 
> AK just needs more...period.  I think the amount of ground you cover walking really kills time.  I like the concept of it all, but even with KS, EE, and Dino, those E tickets arent quite enough to carry it all.  Somethings not right when your family goes for a week and automatically we are discluding AK as a destination.
> 
> These are just my opinions on it all.  Would like to engage on news and rumours but it can get nasty there.  So I know you folks will be nice even we disagree.  Curious how others feel.  So please share.



I would love to see a 5th park.  Maybe something geared more towards teens & adults.

I agree with pretty much everything you said above.  Ecpot needs some new attractions, not to mention Soarin' is in desperate need of a rehab.  On our last visit we decided as much as we love that ride we're boycotting it until they fix it.  It's just not enjoyable to watch anymore with all the black lines & marks either on the screen on in the movie itself.  Tons of wasted space in the Innoventions buildings that could be put to better use.  How about the empty Odyssey building too.  I wish they would move the F&W festival center there & turn that building into some kind of attraction.

DHS could use some new rides as well.  Love the new Star Tours, but it could definitely use more.  

AK we never go to anymore because we find it boring.  We enjoy the safari but that's about it.  It is getting the new Avatar land though so I'm hopefully that will give the park a little more draw (at least for us).  

So obviously you're not getting any flames from me!


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> There is a blog here on the DIS that reads about WDW either adding a 5th park or tweaking, plussing and giving TLC to the existing park.
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> After really thinking it over, I lean towards keeping the parks they have in better shape and continuing to grow them in attractions.  MK is currently growing, in a big way, and Im excited to see what it becomes.
> 
> I might get backlash for this, but Epcot IMO needs more attractions on FW side esp.  Building unused near MS(where Body Wars is housed) is wasted space to me.  Great area for a added ride or show.  Ellens deal is OK but needs revamp, or better yet, new something else. Innoventions can be so-so to me. DS likes going through, but I really feel it is lacking.  WS, add another country, and add an attraction or 2.
> 
> HS is small, but here I feel 2 or 3 things could be added and it would make it more desirable for repeat visitors(like all of us)
> 
> AK just needs more...period.  I think the amount of ground you cover walking really kills time.  I like the concept of it all, but even with KS, EE, and Dino, those E tickets arent quite enough to carry it all.  Somethings not right when your family goes for a week and automatically we are discluding AK as a destination.
> 
> These are just my opinions on it all.  Would like to engage on news and rumours but it can get nasty there.  So I know you folks will be nice even we disagree.  Curious how others feel.  So please share.




I agree with you Jimmy!  

Adding a 5th park might be "good" for marketing purposes... or it could be complete bomb too.  Disney went down that road of trying to turn DL into the DLR over a decade ago, spending a billion dollars to do it by adding in the Downtown Disney District and California Adventure.  Tons of marketing $ and buzz over the "second gate" - only for it to fall flat way back in 2001 when it opened.  Why?  Because the lure of a getting visitors to extend their stay by an extra night or two or three brought about too much greed.  And management decided they could outsource design concepts vs. letting the Imagineers do what they do best so they went and built the park on the cheap, putting in too many "off the shelf" attractions, not enough attractions, and way too many shops & restaurants.  More $ was spent on building shops & restaurants than attractions.  The only great thing that came from DCA initially was Soarin' Over California - so good, of course, that it was exported to Epcot in 2005.  And ever since then they've been plussing it and plussing it - adding in all sorts of new things. Adding in the Tower of Terror to the tune of $150M, Flik's Fun Fair another $100M, Monsters Inc: Mike & Sully to the Rescue another $50M.  Then realizing their mistakes, they designed Toy Story Midway Mania for DCA (subsequently green-lighted for DHS after they figured out it would be a good attraction) for another $100M, World of Color - another $150M, and then entire redo of Paradise Pier, Mickey's Silly Symphony Swings, the entry area retheme to Buena Vista Street, building of The Little Mermaid attraction, and the addition of CarsLand for a nice $1.2B...  and to think how much they might have saved if they had just done it right from the get-go by not having to go in and tear out the crap that went in first.  

Now if they were able to lock up a deal with Lucas and get a 5th park designed around the Star Wars mythology - I would be all for that.  

I believe, as you do, that Epcot needs a big refresher.  The Wonders of Life Pavilion is just plain sad.  I personally avoid Innoventions, as it really is just one big commercial - such a waste of valuable real estate that could be transformed into something better.  The upstairs of the Imagination Pavilion should be reopened - another waste.  World Showcase definitely needs another country or two - they have enough space for 7 more.  

DHS does need more to it, IMO. While it has come a long way from the 1/2 day park that it was when it opened, it still has too many show based attractions for my liking. The Indy stunt show is good, but I would love it if they could find a way to perhaps have 2 different shows based on the Indy lore - and run mix-up how they are performed.  That could help freshen up this 22 year old show. I would also love it if with all of the attention that they are giving the Muppets franchise (I'm excited about the new film, are you?) if they would finally build the Muppet-based attraction (ride) that was supposed to be part of the "Muppet expansion area" way back when they opened up MuppetVision 3D... the concept included 3 things for that area - but only 1 was built.  

AK definitely needs more IMO.  Personally I think that Camp Minnie Mickey is a waste of good real estate.  The Lion King show is cool, but the meet & greets take up way too much space that could better be used by an attraction.  They really Discovery River need to figure out a way to use the Discovery River once again for an actual attraction.  And it would be great if they could put in some sort of transportation system to move guests from one side to the other - like, I don't know... something that used to soar above the MK (and DL) for years and years and years (1971-1999 and 1956-1994 respectively) - something like say, the Skyway, which could add interest and move guests from say the front to the back of the park.  There are ways to make them ADA compliant, so using that excuse as Disney likes to do doesn't cut it in my book.  If they do indeed bring an Avatar-based land to AK, that could help in the interest/attractions arena, but it would have to be done "right", like what looks to be happening with CarsLand at DCA.

For too many years, Disney's "official" mentality on expansion was addition by subtraction - OR - expansion by contraction... anytime something NEW was added, at least one OLD thing had to be removed.  That's just plain WRONG in my book, and has a net zero effect on capacity.  Both domestic resorts have done it, and it just stinks.  However, MK's expansion of Fantasyland is a big step in the right direction by at least adding in some additional capacity with the doubling of the size of Dumbo with the the additional spinner.  However the net is not as great as they are making it sound.  Yes they are adding The Little Mermaid, a nice new "people eater" that can cycle through up to 2,000 guests per hour, and the Seven Dwarfs Mine Ride, but really they're just adding in 2 new attractions, 1 expanded attraction, 1 rethemed attraction and new restaurants and shops.  The WOW factor will come from the return to Imagineering's best skills - the themactic elements and atmosphere that they are creating.  But they have several things from the past that could be fairly easily brought back to help with capacity issues - and bring back some of the charm that has been lacking for quite some time.  Things like the Mike Fink Keelboats - or the Davey Crockett Explorer Canoes.  Removed years ago, yet both of their docks remain intact.  Slow loaders, yes, but definitely part of the charm of Frontierland.  DL still uses the canoes, and they DEFINITELY add something special to the Rivers of America... plus they're just plain FUN.  What I would love to see is something new added to Tomorrowland - without having something taken away, and not just another stage show - there is room to grow, if they did it right.


----------



## wildernessDad

I think you'll love this YouTube video by Susan Egan.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKdLJo2_6hQ


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> There is a blog here on the DIS that reads about WDW either adding a 5th park or tweaking, plussing and giving TLC to the existing park.
> 
> What are your thoughts?



DD and I are always talking about how we would love to see more countries in Epcot!  That would be my number one vote.



stopher1 said:


> Breakfast on the 9th sounds great!  I'll be there, I just have to leave by 10.


  How many of you will there be?  Dizny Dad can we add Stopher to the reservation?

Kat - Love the pictures!!!!!  They are really getting me excited to go!!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Love the video WD!


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> There is a blog here on the DIS that reads about WDW either adding a 5th park or tweaking, plussing and giving TLC to the existing park.
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> After really thinking it over, I lean towards keeping the parks they have in better shape and continuing to grow them in attractions.  MK is currently growing, in a big way, and Im excited to see what it becomes.
> 
> I might get backlash for this, but Epcot IMO needs more attractions on FW side esp.  Building unused near MS(where Body Wars is housed) is wasted space to me.  Great area for a added ride or show.  Ellens deal is OK but needs revamp, or better yet, new something else. Innoventions can be so-so to me. DS likes going through, but I really feel it is lacking.  WS, add another country, and add an attraction or 2.
> 
> HS is small, but here I feel 2 or 3 things could be added and it would make it more desirable for repeat visitors(like all of us)
> 
> AK just needs more...period.  I think the amount of ground you cover walking really kills time.  I like the concept of it all, but even with KS, EE, and Dino, those E tickets arent quite enough to carry it all.  Somethings not right when your family goes for a week and automatically we are discluding AK as a destination.
> 
> These are just my opinions on it all.  Would like to engage on news and rumours but it can get nasty there.  So I know you folks will be nice even we disagree.  Curious how others feel.  So please share.




Humm this is a tricky one.  So my major reservations is this, lately disneys offerings have been really unimaginative (just my opinion).  I'm anxiously awaiting the new fantasy land but I've got to say that the stuff they've got going on at DTD is a major disappointment.  I've been watching the blurbs about Hyperion wharf but from the drawings that I've seen, it looks like a mall with spot lights.  I'm reserving criticism until it actually opens but all I can think off is "big whoo".  

As  much as I would love a new park, I think so much of the old stuff is in need of some major upgrading.  The new star tours is great but would really love an upgrade to Indiana Jones and the great film ride.  I see so much potential in HS but its just wasted.  

Same goes for Epcot.  Went to France and saw the mini movie show.  That thing is 2 days older than christ.  Really, it can't cost that much to shoot a new one.  Ditto Soarin, Ellen and I'm not even going to touch that god-awful Captian EO.  that thing is just plain scary!!  Come on Disney, if we have to have a pop star, at least give us Justin Bieber.  

My concern with a 5th park is that disney concentrate on quantity not quality.  Will the restaurants have better food?  will the gift shops have quality, different offerings or will it be another excuse to stuff "Hannah Montanna and Nightmare before Xmas' down our throats?    So my vote is to concentrate on what we have and make it fantastic.


----------



## twokats

Inkmahm said:


> Don't we already  have breakfast at WC scheduled for the morning of the 9th?





Disney loving Iowan said:


> Yes, we do at 8:30.  I am wondering who all will be there.





Inkmahm said:


> *waves*  Dynaguy and I are in for the breakfast on the 9th.





Disney loving Iowan said:


> Can't wait to meet you!





Dizny Dad said:


> DiznyDi & I will be there!





stopher1 said:


> Breakfast on the 9th sounds great!  I'll be there, I just have to leave by 10.





Disney loving Iowan said:


> How many of you will there be?  Dizny Dad can we add Stopher to the reservation?



The kids and I don't have any plans for that morning and would join you gladly if the reservation can be changed to accomodate 3 additional people.  But we will understand if it cannot.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twokats said:


> The kids and I don't have any plans for that morning and would join you gladly if the reservation can be changed to accomodate 3 additional people.  But we will understand if it cannot.



That would be awesome!!!!!  What do you say Dizny Dad?


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies!
I've missed you! I'm so far behind on the thread....   Life has been really hectic.

I was thinking today that I should send out a reminder about our upcoming breakfast meet and came to the thread and, surprise, others are thinking the same thing!

I made reservations for 10 and will call tomorrow to see about adding 2 more to the reservation.

So glad to have you join us stopher and hopefully your family as well  Kathy. Oh what fun!

Inkmahm, I know you would have preferred a little earlier, so if I'm not able to add 2 to the current time, I'll see about a few minutes earlier and will report back tomorrow.

Sleep sweet my Groupie friends, for the countdown to our favorite place is getting  closer and closer.


----------



## Inkmahm

Yay!  I'm really looking forward to breakfast with the groupies.  I was so disappointed when we couldn't get to the meet last year due to extended family arriving at MCO at the same time as the meet.  This year we are much more flexible.

Next topic:  I agree with many of the comments about changes and upgrades needed at the various parks.  Dynaguy will tell you though that AK is his favorite park of all.  We love the animals, especially the safari ride.  We always ride that one at least twice.  Lion King is a favorite, too.  And EE, of course.  Tusker House is one of his favorites for lunch in any of the parks with their salmon and green beans.  Dynaguy also knows all the words to It's Tough to be a Bug.    We tend to go to EMH and are done at AK by mid-afternoon.  Then we head to DD for the rest of the afternoon and to Jiko for dinner.  Boy, are we creatures of habit!    I agree that the park is really hard as far as walking with everything so far apart.  I'd love easier paths, a people mover, SOMEthing to help save my feet.  I'm not really looking forward to the Avatar addition since I've never seen the movie.  Maybe I'll have to rent it before that section of the park opens.


----------



## Inkmahm

http://www.gktw.org/

If anyone has extra time on their WDW trips, please consider the option of offering some of it to Give Kids the World.  I haven't suggested this on any other DIS forum, but I know there are many good people here who may be interested.

Dynaguy and I signed up to be angels (volunteers) and we work our first shift December 6th.  While I'm unemployed, I have extra time available for extra trips to Disney and more days on the trips we are there.  We're going to volunteer when we can in anticipation of being able to volunteer more hours someday when we can be "snow birds" after retirement.

Anyway, please check it out if you have any interest at all.  Shifts can be as short as just a couple hours.


----------



## DiznyDi

Breakfast update: YEA!
Whispering Canyon Cafe
Friday December 9. 8:30 AM 
Reservations modified for 12 was successful!
1 Dining Credit if you're on the dining plan
18% gratuity will automatically be added to all checks. 
So far we have:
Inkmahm and Dynaguy
DLI + 3
Stopher
2Kats + 2
DiznyDi and Dad

Anyone else like to join us? I'm happy to call and add more to the reservation. 

Enjoy your Saturday!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DiznyDi said:


> Breakfast update: YEA!
> Whispering Canyon Cafe
> Friday December 9. 8:30 AM
> Reservations modified for 12 was successful!
> 1 Dining Credit if you're on the dining plan
> 18% gratuity will automatically be added to all checks.
> So far we have:
> Inkmahm and Dynaguy
> DLI + 3
> Stopher
> 2Kats + 2
> DiznyDi and Dad
> 
> Anyone else like to join us? I'm happy to call and add more to the reservation.
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday!


----------



## stopher1

DiznyDi said:


> Breakfast update: YEA!
> Whispering Canyon Cafe
> Friday December 9. 8:30 AM
> Reservations modified for 12 was successful!
> 1 Dining Credit if you're on the dining plan
> 18% gratuity will automatically be added to all checks.
> So far we have:
> Inkmahm and Dynaguy
> DLI + 3
> Stopher
> 2Kats + 2
> DiznyDi and Dad
> 
> Anyone else like to join us? I'm happy to call and add more to the reservation.
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Enjoy your breakfast, it sounds like fun!

I invited our Lithia branch of the family over to WDW for that Friday night, we got a room for them at WL, and we'll be eating breakfast on Saturday at WC, a day too late.


----------



## blossomz

Wishing I could be there!!!  Sounds wonderful!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> Wishing I could be there!!!  Sounds wonderful!


I wish you could be there too!


----------



## blossomz

Thanks!  I'm actually considering a job move....hmmm...you never know!  Lol


----------



## Granny

Firming up our little Groupie Meet on the evening of Thursday, December 8.  So far, I think the following have indicated an interest:


Stopher
Granny
Dizny Dad & Di
TwoKats
Disney Lovin Iowan

I think we talked about meeting at VWL Iron Spike Room (yes, I have issues with change!).  

We are leaving on the 9th, so the breakfast thing won't work for us.  Too bad, as you all will have a great group there too!  

So, for those interested in the evening of the 8th...do you have a time preference?  We don't have any ADR's that day, so we are pretty much open as long as we can still hit a park before we leave.


----------



## Muushka

I hope you all have a great time!  Really (no, REALLY) wish we were going to be there!

Not to change the subject, but did anyone watch the NASCAR race last night??
Whew, very exciting!  Go Smoke!


----------



## DiznyDi

Granny, we don't get in until late afternoon on the 8th. 
It will probably be around 6 until we're actually at the Lodge. If the Iron Spike Room remains the meeting place, we'd love to stop and make your acquaintance!


----------



## supernova

Sorry to be missing it.  I don't arrive until Dec 11


----------



## stopher1

Granny said:


> Firming up our little Groupie Meet on the evening of Thursday, December 8.  So far, I think the following have indicated an interest:
> 
> 
> Stopher
> Granny
> Dizny Dad & Di
> TwoKats
> Disney Lovin Iowan
> 
> I think we talked about meeting at VWL Iron Spike Room (yes, I have issues with change!).
> 
> We are leaving on the 9th, so the breakfast thing won't work for us.  Too bad, as you all will have a great group there too!
> 
> So, for those interested in the evening of the 8th...do you have a time preference?  We don't have any ADR's that day, so we are pretty much open as long as we can still hit a park before we leave.




YES, the Iron Spike Room is great.  I do plan on being there.  Evening is fine with me.  5, 6, 7... whatever.   I see that Di&Dad won't get to the Lodge until around 6 - so how does that time sound?


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> I hope you all have a great time!  Really (no, REALLY) wish we were going to be there!



Don't you mean ...  * REALLY* ?


----------



## Granny

stopher1 said:


> YES, the Iron Spike Room is great.  I do plan on being there.  Evening is fine with me.  5, 6, 7... whatever.   I see that Di&Dad won't get to the Lodge until around 6 - so how does that time sound?



That would be great, as long as Di and Dad don't feel rushed to go right into a Groupie meet!  We can plan on 6:30 or so if that works.  Di & Dad can catch up if they are delayed.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Enjoy your meets/meals together!  Someday, I'll catch up with the Groupies!  Diane has a meet planned for the following week, and that does work for me, and some others here!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Firming up our little Groupie Meet on the evening of Thursday, December 8.  So far, I think the following have indicated an interest:
> 
> 
> Stopher
> Granny
> Dizny Dad & Di
> TwoKats
> Disney Lovin Iowan
> 
> I think we talked about meeting at VWL Iron Spike Room (yes, I have issues with change!).
> 
> We are leaving on the 9th, so the breakfast thing won't work for us.  Too bad, as you all will have a great group there too!
> 
> So, for those interested in the evening of the 8th...do you have a time preference?  We don't have any ADR's that day, so we are pretty much open as long as we can still hit a park before we leave.


Granny

Can you add my name to the list cause I am so wishing I could be there


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka
We watched the race the last 50 laps.  Smoke looked good.  Good to see somebody besides Johnson win, and even better to see an independent driver win it.


----------



## Inkmahm

Granny said:


> That would be great, as long as Di and Dad don't feel rushed to go right into a Groupie meet!  We can plan on 6:30 or so if that works.  Di & Dad can catch up if they are delayed.



Hey, I think we can make it to this one, too!   We have an ADR at Artist Point at 7:45 pm.


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> Granny
> 
> Can you add my name to the list cause I am so wishing I could be there



Wish you could be there too Jimmy!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Granny
> 
> Can you add my name to the list cause I am so wishing I could be there



Jimmy...you will be the official representative of all Groupies who wish they could be there!  



			
				Inkmahm said:
			
		

> Hey, I think we can make it to this one, too! We have an ADR at Artist Point at 7:45 pm.



That would be great!  

*Groupie Meet Thursday 12/8, 6:30 pm in the Iron Spike Room*

Stopher
Granny
Dizny Dad & Di
TwoKats
Disney Lovin Iowan
Inkmahm & Dynaguy
Jimmy...Groupie Emeritus in Absentia

And I wish we could make the breakfast the following morning to meet even more Groupies.  

Oh well, we still have another 30 years of membership to work this out!


----------



## Inkmahm

Granny said:


> You will be the official representative of all Groupies who wish they could be there!
> 
> 
> Stopher
> Granny
> Dizny Dad & Di
> TwoKats
> Disney Lovin Iowan
> Jimmy...Groupie Emeritus in Absentia
> 
> And I wish we could make the breakfast the following morning to meet even more Groupies.
> 
> Oh well, we still have another 30 years of membership to work this out!


Don't forget me and Dynaguy!


----------



## Granny

Inkmahm said:


> Don't forget me and Dynaguy!



I was editing my post as you were typing!  Great that you guys can make it.  And I envy that ADR you mentioned...yum!


----------



## twokats

Granny said:


> Jimmy...you will be the official representative of all Groupies who wish they could be there!
> 
> That would be great!
> *Groupie Meet Thursday 12/8, 6:30 pm in the Iron Spike Room*
> 
> Stopher
> Granny
> Dizny Dad & Di
> TwoKats
> Disney Lovin Iowan
> Inkmahm & Dynaguy
> Jimmy...Groupie Emeritus in Absentia
> And I wish we could make the breakfast the following morning to meet even more Groupies.
> Oh well, we still have another 30 years of membership to work this out!



So looking forward to both meets.  I thought the one we attended in 2009 was so much fun and getting to meet groupies that were only a name before is great.  Putting faces to names always makes communications so much more personal.  

Just a side note. . . . . only 9 more days for us until we are in WDW!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny 
Thanks for adding me
Tammy says if anybody has Facetime/Skype on their IPhone we can connect in with you folks.  I am just repeating what she says because I dont have a clue


----------



## wildernessDad

Sorry that we'll miss the groupie meet, but we wanted to get our vacation in before our annuals ran out on Dec 6.

But.... drum roll......

 until we check into our beloved Lodge!

... one day until we check into Kidani (tomorrow).  (that's not too shabby either)


----------



## twinklebug

wildernessDad said:


> one day until we check into Kidani (tomorrow).  (that's not too shabby either)



Have fun! Leave the light on for us, and don't overfeed the zebras. 28 days to go here  (which also happens to be the number on the outside thermometer when I woke this morning  )


----------



## horselover

wildernessDad said:


> Sorry that we'll miss the groupie meet, but we wanted to get our vacation in before our annuals ran out on Dec 6.
> 
> But.... drum roll......
> 
> until we check into our beloved Lodge!
> 
> ... one day until we check into Kidani (tomorrow).  (that's not too shabby either)



Have a wonderful trip WD!!    



twinklebug said:


> Have fun! Leave the light on for us, and don't overfeed the zebras. 28 days to go here  (which also happens to be the number on the outside thermometer when I woke this morning  )



We're at 28 days too!!   Getting so excited!


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> Granny
> Thanks for adding me
> Tammy says if anybody has Facetime/Skype on their IPhone we can connect in with you folks.  I am just repeating what she says because I dont have a clue



Tell her that I have Skype on my phone Jimmy.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> Jimmy...you will be the official representative of all Groupies who wish they could be there!
> 
> 
> 
> That would be great!
> 
> *Groupie Meet Thursday 12/8, 6:30 pm in the Iron Spike Room*
> 
> Stopher
> Granny
> Dizny Dad & Di
> TwoKats
> Disney Lovin Iowan
> Inkmahm & Dynaguy
> Jimmy...Groupie Emeritus in Absentia
> 
> And I wish we could make the breakfast the following morning to meet even more Groupies.
> 
> Oh well, we still have another 30 years of membership to work this out!


We will try to make it!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

wildernessDad said:


> Sorry that we'll miss the groupie meet, but we wanted to get our vacation in before our annuals ran out on Dec 6.
> 
> But.... drum roll......
> 
> until we check into our beloved Lodge!
> 
> ... one day until we check into Kidani (tomorrow).  (that's not too shabby either)



Have a great trip!!!


----------



## twinklebug

horselover said:


> We're at 28 days too!!   Getting so excited!



Aw cool. You flying out of Logan, Green, Bradley or Manchester? I'm a Green gal - LOVE little airports & it's just easiest to get to.

Just pulled out our mini trees today, and they would be so much at home at the Lodge - oh well - over that... Taking the 4' one and it'll look great at Kidani too.

I slipped - We started a new week without a pic... I'll post 2 with a slight hint of moose


----------



## twokats

stopher1 said:


> Tell her that I have Skype on my phone Jimmy.



Kati (DD) will have her iPad2 which has facetime with her if we need it!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> Firming up our little Groupie Meet on the evening of Thursday, December 8.  So far, I think the following have indicated an interest:
> 
> 
> Stopher
> Granny
> Dizny Dad & Di
> TwoKats
> Disney Lovin Iowan
> 
> I think we talked about meeting at VWL Iron Spike Room (yes, I have issues with change!).
> 
> We are leaving on the 9th, so the breakfast thing won't work for us.  Too bad, as you all will have a great group there too!
> 
> So, for those interested in the evening of the 8th...do you have a time preference?  We don't have any ADR's that day, so we are pretty much open as long as we can still hit a park before we leave.



Very excited for all of you who are going to be able to meet.......at VWL !!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

WD
Have a great trip.  Remember, if you have room for more, I am more than willing to join

Stopher and twokats
Sounds great!  We wouldnt want to occupy all your time, but it would be great to say hey to all in attendance


----------



## horselover

Just in case everyone scatters to the wind today. I would like to wish you all a wonderful Thanksgiving filled with great food, great company, & lots of love & laughter.


----------



## horselover

twinklebug said:


> Aw cool. You flying out of Logan, Green, Bradley or Manchester? I'm a Green gal - LOVE little airports & it's just easiest to get to.



I'm a Green gal too.  Love that airport.  It's so much easier to get to then Logan.  The only thing that would make it perfect would be if JetBlue started flying out of them.  I like SW but JB is still my airline of choice if possible.

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## eliza61

Anyone travelling today, please be safe.  Hope everyone has a blessed and wonderful day of thanks.  This is one of my favorite seasons.


----------



## blossomz

Wishing all of my dear groupie friends a very joyous and relaxing Thanksgiving!


----------



## supernova

blossomz said:


> Wishing all of my dear groupie friends a very joyous and relaxing Thanksgiving!



I'll second that.  Here's hoping you are surrounded by friends and love ones.  Have a blessed Thanksgiving!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I too want to wish everyone a wonderful Thanksgiving!  This will be the first one we get to spend with family in years!!!!


----------



## stopher1

Happy Thanksgiving all!  



Disney loving Iowan said:


> I too want to wish everyone a wonderful Thanksgiving!  This will be the first one we get to spend with family in years!!!!



Us too.  My folks are here, and it's the first Thanksgiving we're spending with any extended family members in about a decade.


----------



## Inkmahm

My pumpkin pies are in the oven and the house smells great!  My sister and niece made it home safely from Minneapolis so all the family is in town for tomorrow.  All is right with the world.

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!


----------



## Muushka

*Happy Thanksgiving​*




*
We have much to be thankful for*.​


----------



## tea pot

*Happy Thanksgiving to all my Groupie Pals*

Your so right Muush we have so much to be thankful for
with Prayers and Blessings


----------



## Granny

*Happy Thanksgiving to all!*






I count you among my blessings.


----------



## I Book He Pays

_To all of my groupie friends:_

_Thanks so much for letting me be part of the family. I really appreciate the friendships I've made over the past several months and being part of this wonderful group._

_I would like to wish all of you, your family and friends a Happy Thanksgiving. Enjoy the day with your loved ones!_

_For those of you traveling soon... have a fantastic vacation!_

_Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!_


----------



## Muushka

I Book He Pays said:


> _To all of my groupie friends:_
> 
> _Thanks so much for letting me be part of the family. I really appreciate the friendships I've made over the past several months and being part of this wonderful group._
> 
> _I would like to wish all of you, your family and friends a Happy Thanksgiving. Enjoy the day with your loved ones!_
> 
> _For those of you traveling soon... have a fantastic vacation!_
> 
> _Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!_



Awwww. We are blessed to have you with us!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Thanksgiving!!  *​
I'm lucky enough to celebrate twice this year.  DH and I will have our day tomorrow and then I'll travel to MN to enjoy Thanksgiving with my Dsis and her family.  Let the stuffing commence!


----------



## MiaSRN62

This Thanksgiving, I am giving thanks for all of my Groupie friends ! May you all have a blessed and safe holiday !


----------



## DiznyDi

Happy Thanksgiving to all my Groupie cyber-friends. I count you all among my most cherished blessings and I'm looking forward to seeing many of you real soon!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Thanksgiving to all you folks. 

 I too count you folks as a blessing God placed amidst my life.  In the mornings, you are part of my routine.  I drink my water, eat a bite, then me and my cup o Joe, with Tammy by my side, tune into the latest happenings here, to see how my groupie folks are faring, and though I may not always chime in, I always love to see how life is treating you all, see how your trips are going, and get excited with you as your trips draw near.
So my thanks to you folks for allowing me to be a part of your lives.


----------



## twokats

Happy Thanksgiving, groupies!!

I am sitting here with the puppies after having way too much to eat, and counting blessings. . . among those, like Di, I also am looking forward to seeing a lot of you soon.

We are six days away from leaving, really closer to 5, but the old countdown clock on my phone says 6, so we will go with that!!

Hope everyone had their fill of turkey and the fixin's.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

stopher1 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving all!
> 
> 
> 
> Us too.  My folks are here, and it's the first Thanksgiving we're spending with any extended family members in about a decade.






DiznyDi said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all my Groupie cyber-friends. I count you all among my most cherished blessings and I'm looking forward to seeing many of you real soon!


Looking forward to it too!



jimmytammy said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all you folks.
> 
> I too count you folks as a blessing God placed amidst my life.  In the mornings, you are part of my routine.  I drink my water, eat a bite, then me and my cup o Joe, with Tammy by my side, tune into the latest happenings here, to see how my groupie folks are faring, and though I may not always chime in, I always love to see how life is treating you all, see how your trips are going, and get excited with you as your trips draw near.
> So my thanks to you folks for allowing me to be a part of your lives.


Aww!  So well said!  It is so nice to have everyone here to share in our trials and triumphs.  We always have someplace to go to where we know we will be well supported.  Glad to be a part of this too!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

This time next week I will be saying "I'm too excited to sleep!"


----------



## twokats

Twenty-four hours since a post. . . . . y'all must really be shopping on this Black Friday.

5 more days for us!!!! 

Kati and I did a little bit of shopping, but we did not get up at an ungodly hour and we were home in a few hours.  Hope everyone is having a great holiday.


----------



## stopher1

DiznyDi said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all my Groupie cyber-friends. I count you all among my most cherished blessings and I'm looking forward to seeing many of you real soon!



  Aww, you are so sweet Di.  I feel the same way. And I can't wait to see you and Rich again - and meet others in person too.  



jimmytammy said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all you folks.
> 
> I too count you folks as a blessing God placed amidst my life.  In the mornings, you are part of my routine.  I drink my water, eat a bite, then me and my cup o Joe, with Tammy by my side, tune into the latest happenings here, to see how my groupie folks are faring, and though I may not always chime in, I always love to see how life is treating you all, see how your trips are going, and get excited with you as your trips draw near.
> So my thanks to you folks for allowing me to be a part of your lives.



Very well said Jimmy.    Even though our routines might be slightly different - the sentiment is the same!  Even when life gets busy and crazy, and it has this year so much, I love coming around checking out the Groupies.  



Disney loving Iowan said:


> This time next week I will be saying "I'm too excited to sleep!"



I leave for Ft. Lauderdale on Monday... and the following Monday am headed to WDW.... I already can't sleep!


----------



## Dizny Dad

We made it through Black Friday without spending too much at the big stores, and are looking to make "Small Business Saturday" a success for our small town.

DiznyDi woke up this AM with the words - "Good Morning - 11 days left".  Lots to get done before then; I'll keep my head down and let DiznyDi do the counting.

May each of you find your reasons to be thankful this season; and let us all begin to prepare ourselves for the coming gift.


----------



## Inkmahm

Black Friday was great- I got some Christmas and birthday shopping for two of my nieces who were with us for womens day out.  It's much easier to have them pick their own gifts!  Yesterday I supported small business getting a gift card for my nephew at his favorite Hobbytown shop.  Today we are loafing gut I did remember to do online checkin since a week from tomorrow we will be at our beloved lodge.  Looking forward to seeing many of you at least once, and a few of you two or three times!


----------



## crabbie1

I hope you all hv a fabulous TG holiday. We hv just returned from 2 weeks and feel very depressed now BUT whilst there bought 180 points at WLV.
Still cannt believe it. We hv also booked 17 nights from 16 th august next year 13 of them at WL.


----------



## horselover

crabbie1 said:


> I hope you all hv a fabulous TG holiday. We hv just returned from 2 weeks and feel very depressed now BUT whilst there bought 180 points at WLV.
> Still cannt believe it. We hv also booked 17 nights from 16 th august next year 13 of them at WL.



Wow Wee!  Congrats on your add-on.  13 nights at VWL sounds like heaven.


----------



## MiaSRN62

crabbie1 said:


> I hope you all hv a fabulous TG holiday. We hv just returned from 2 weeks and feel very depressed now BUT whilst there bought 180 points at WLV.
> Still cannt believe it. We hv also booked 17 nights from 16 th august next year 13 of them at WL.



Wow....awesome....congrats !


----------



## DiznyDi

crabbie1 said:


> I hope you all hv a fabulous TG holiday. We hv just returned from 2 weeks and feel very depressed now BUT whilst there bought 180 points at WLV.
> Still cannt believe it. We hv also booked 17 nights from 16 th august next year 13 of them at WL.



YEA! Another Groupie! Congratulations on your add-on!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*crabbie1 -* Welcome Home!!


----------



## jimmytammy

crabbie1 said:


> I hope you all hv a fabulous TG holiday. We hv just returned from 2 weeks and feel very depressed now BUT whilst there bought 180 points at WLV.
> Still cannt believe it. We hv also booked 17 nights from 16 th august next year 13 of them at WL.



Can feel your pain.  We were there back in mid to late Oct. for 2 weeks and it feels like eons ago.  So wish we were heading there *right now*!!  But alas, it cant be, but so happy for those who are heading there soon and looking forward to pics and reports.

BTW, WELCOME HOME!!!!!  And welcome to our little band of groupies.  As you can tell, we love the Lodge and love people who love the Lodge


----------



## wildernessDad

We are at VWL with our guests and they are blown away with WL and VWL.  But of course!  We're heading to Epcot today.


----------



## Muushka

Have a great time WD.

*Welcome to our thread crabbie1!*


----------



## tea pot

*Wow WD*
It's so great so share the Lodge with friends esp at Christmas 
We can't wait to show off our Beloved Lodge to one of our guess as well.
We're leaving in just 10 days !! So much to get done by then 
I need to finish two quilts and a sweater before I leave or they'll
never be done for Christmas....



Inkmahm said:


> Looking forward to seeing many of you at least once, and a few of you two or three times!



*Inkmahm*  Well over Thanksgiving the group finally agreed on a plan for our first weekend at AKV
 so It looks like we'll be able to hook up after all
If Sat the 10th is still OK with you
  The plan is to go to the AK Park in the morning and 
hang out at the resort for the afternoon.
 So maybe we can say hello before or after your tour. 



crabbie1 said:


> I hope you all hv a fabulous TG holiday. We hv just returned from 2 weeks and feel very depressed now BUT whilst there bought 180 points at WLV.
> Still cannt believe it. We hv also booked 17 nights from 16 th august next year 13 of them at WL.



*Welcome Home crabbie*you will just love here 

Gotta go.....
This time of the year is so busy but I just love it
Stay well groupies


----------



## Granny

*WD*...sounds like your trip is going great.  Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!! 

*Inkmahm*...looking forward to meeting up with you and Dynaguy.  I sent you a PM.  

*Crabbie*...congrats on your DVC addition.  Feel free to share impressions, stories and especially pictures of WL/VWL.  We're kind of partial to the place.


----------



## supernova

Two weeks from yesterday, I will be back in my home resort!


----------



## Granny

*supernova*...we hope your trip is a magical one.  We'll even do a little Moose Dance for you in honor of the upcoming trip to our beloved VWL.








By the way, I saw your comments on the refillable mugs.  We bought mugs in 1998 at Wilderness Lodge, and they were clearly marked as "for life" kind of things.  I know the RF thread that is going on right now will get shut down, but wanted to confirm what you, Muushka and Dizny Dad said on that thread.  But I've been called a liar and cheater on those kinds of threads, so now I just sit back and enjoy the show.  

5 more days until our WDW trip!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

wildernessDad said:


> We are at VWL with our guests and they are blown away with WL and VWL.  But of course!  We're heading to Epcot today.


Have a great time!!!!!



Granny said:


> 5 more days until our WDW trip!



4 for us!!!!!!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> *supernova*...we hope your trip is a magical one.  We'll even do a little Moose Dance for you in honor of the upcoming trip to our beloved VWL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I saw your comments on the refillable mugs.  We bought mugs in 1998 at Wilderness Lodge, and they were clearly marked as "for life" kind of things.  I know the RF thread that is going on right now will get shut down, but wanted to confirm what you, Muushka and Dizny Dad said on that thread.  *But I've been called a liar and cheater on those kinds of threads*, so now I just sit back and enjoy the show.
> 
> 5 more days until our WDW trip!



Clearly they don't know our Granny.
And clearly, I don't care what they say!



supernova said:


> Two weeks from yesterday, I will be back in my home resort!



*Have a wonderful time Supernova!*


----------



## stopher1

I'm closer now... very, very close... sitting in a hotel in Ft Lauderdale tonight.  Smooth flights, thankfully.  Head to Vero on Sunday, then OKW on Monday.  

77 degrees and beautiful this evening.  Reports I've read on Facebook say they're expecting an inch or 2 of snow tonight back home... wow, I got out just in time.  

Looking forward to meets next week!


----------



## twokats

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Have a great time!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 4 for us!!!!!!



2 for us!!



stopher1 said:


> 77 degrees and beautiful this evening.  Reports I've read on Facebook say they're expecting an inch or 2 of snow tonight back home... wow, I got out just in time.
> 
> Looking forward to meets next week!



We are in the 30's here and Kati is loving letting her Dad know that we will be in the 70's while it is expected to be 50 here.  She is so bad!!!!


Welcome crabbie1!


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Monday all - December's almost here! I know I've posted these before, but I'm in an ornament mood


----------



## squitty

So happy we've just booked a weeks stay next year are our beautiful home resort. It's been awhile since we've stayed here, we've been trying other resorts.
It's also our 25th wedding anniversary when we are there.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . I've been called a liar and cheater on those kinds of threads, so now I just sit back and enjoy the show.  . . . . .



Say it ain't so!


----------



## jimmytammy

WD  Have a great trip!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

tea pot said:


> *Wow WD*
> It's so great so share the Lodge with friends esp at Christmas
> We can't wait to show off our Beloved Lodge to one of our guess as well.
> . . . . .



Whoa; be careful.  There is nothing more deflating than to expect our guests to be as fascinated with The Lodge & WDW as we, the chosen few!  DiznyDi & I set ourselves up for disappointment once also, by inviting a large group of family along.  

I wont relive the story, but it is amazing how little things will make those you hope will find the magic turn against you and make you feel like you drug them to hell at THEIR expense, even though points were removed from your account to pay for everyone.

The soap dish is too small, the door knob had a scratch, what do you mean they wont make my bed every day, there's a tree in the way of my view of the lake, did anyone else notice the clock radio was set three minutes slow, we forgot our admissions tickets so we are just going to stay at the pool all day, every day (boy, we could have wasted time like this at home).

Glad we did it once; our obligation is completed.


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Clearly they don't know our Granny.
> And clearly, I don't care what they say!





Dizny Dad said:


> Say it ain't so!




You know how those kind of debate threads go.  If you go on the locked thread now you'll see people who said that if someone bought after 1997 they are SURE the rules were length of stay only.  Just as I am SURE that the mugs we bought in 1998 were advertised as good for life.  

Anyway, we quit bringing the mugs.  And haven't bought any more as it isn't that good of a deal as a length-of-stay thing.




			
				Dizny Dad said:
			
		

> Whoa; be careful. There is nothing more deflating than to expect our guests to be as fascinated with The Lodge & WDW as we, the chosen few! DiznyDi & I set ourselves up for disappointment once also, by inviting a large group of family along.



I've often thought that might be the case.  While we were immediately smitten with Wilderness Lodge from our first entrance into the lobby, I think that not everyone is looking for "magic" in their accommodations.  

On the other hand, we had several business meetings in Orlando over the years and every time I brought a colleague over to WL for lunch, they were very impressed.  Most people still think of WDW as Magic Kingdom only and are amazed by the diversity of parks, activities and resorts.

But DDad, your warning is a good one.  Like anything in life we get excited about, it is possible that others won't "get it".  Just like I don't see the fascination with many things that are popular with others.  The main thing is to avoid hyping it, I guess.  That way expectations don't get raised too high.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . .  The main thing is to avoid hyping it, I guess.  That way expectations don't get raised too high. . .




I have tried to teach my kids - you can control your mood by controlling your expectations.  A bad mood is generally founded in unrealized expectations.  (Now don't take this to an extreme, where if you expect nothing, life will be good; but try to be realistic).

So from now on, my expectations are that anybody I take with me to The Lodge, I know _*I *_ will enjoy it!  I can only hope they will too.


----------



## Muushka

squitty said:


> So happy we've just booked a weeks stay next year are our beautiful home resort. It's been awhile since we've stayed here, we've been trying other resorts.
> It's also our 25th wedding anniversary when we are there.



Well Happy 25th to you!  Please come back often and be sure to let us know how your stay was, with pictures, of course!


----------



## shoes99

squitty said:


> So happy we've just booked a weeks stay next year are our beautiful home resort. It's been awhile since we've stayed here, we've been trying other resorts.
> It's also our 25th wedding anniversary when we are there.


We are sailing on the Fantasy the last week of May 2012, then checking into VWL - studio to continue the celebration of our 35th Wedding Anniversary.  We return home on Memorial Day May 28th which is our actual anniversary date.  
Congratulations to you too.


----------



## Muushka

shoes99 said:


> We are sailing on the Fantasy the last week of May 2012, then checking into VWL - studio to continue the celebration of our 35th Wedding Anniversary.  We return home on Memorial Day May 28th which is our actual anniversary date.
> Congratulations to you too.



Wow!  35 year anniversary.  Congratulations to you 2 .  Have a wonderful anniversary cruise and VWL stay!


----------



## twokats

shoes99 said:


> We are sailing on the Fantasy the last week of May 2012, then checking into VWL - studio to continue the celebration of our 35th Wedding Anniversary.  We return home on Memorial Day May 28th which is our actual anniversary date.
> Congratulations to you too.



We board the Fantasy on May 26th (which is our actual anniversary date).
We are checking into VWL before our cruise.  This is the celebration for our 28th anniversary.
Contratulations to your 35th.


----------



## shoes99

shoes99 said:


> We are sailing on the Fantasy the last week of May 2012, then checking into VWL - studio to continue the celebration of our 35th Wedding Anniversary.  We return home on Memorial Day May 28th which is our actual anniversary date.
> Congratulations to you too.





twokats said:


> We board the Fantasy on May 26th (which is our actual anniversary date).
> We are checking into VWL before our cruise.  This is the celebration for our 28th anniversary.
> Contratulations to your 35th.



We get off the Fantasy on May 26th.  Happy Anniversary to you too.


----------



## Inkmahm

tea pot said:


> *Inkmahm*  Well over Thanksgiving the group finally agreed on a plan for our first weekend at AKV
> so It looks like we'll be able to hook up after all
> If Sat the 10th is still OK with you
> The plan is to go to the AK Park in the morning and
> hang out at the resort for the afternoon.
> So maybe we can say hello before or after your tour.



Yay!  We should be done with the tour of the Grand Villa by 2:30 or so so we could easily meet then.  Any ideas where a good place would be?  The lobby?


----------



## squitty

Muushka said:


> Well Happy 25th to you!  Please come back often and be sure to let us know how your stay was, with pictures, of course!


Thank you.. I will try 



shoes99 said:


> We are sailing on the Fantasy the last week of May 2012, then checking into VWL - studio to continue the celebration of our 35th Wedding Anniversary.  We return home on Memorial Day May 28th which is our actual anniversary date.
> Congratulations to you too.



Congratulations to you 

Thank you both.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary to all celebrating!!


----------



## tea pot

Dizny Dad said:


> Whoa; be careful.  There is nothing more deflating than to expect our guests to be as fascinated with The Lodge & WDW as we, the chosen few!  DiznyDi & I set ourselves up for disappointment once also, by inviting a large group of family along.
> 
> I wont relive the story, but it is amazing how little things will make those you hope will find the magic turn against you and make you feel like you drug them to hell at THEIR expense, even though points were removed from your account to pay for everyone.
> 
> The soap dish is too small, the door knob had a scratch, what do you mean they wont make my bed every day, there's a tree in the way of my view of the lake, did anyone else notice the clock radio was set three minutes slow, we forgot our admissions tickets so we are just going to stay at the pool all day, every day (boy, we could have wasted time like this at home).
> 
> Glad we did it once; our obligation is completed.



I think I remember you posting about this trip.
 We had a similar experience with family members,
but I'm hopeful with this situation.

You see this is my youngest daughter's boyfriend.
 We introduced him to Disney 2 years ago and he has "The Love of the Magic" which make us very happy.
Rumor has it that he may propose to our daughter on this trip.... 



Dizny Dad said:


> I have tried to teach my kids - you can control your mood by controlling your expectations.  A bad mood is generally founded in unrealized expectations.



So true



Inkmahm said:


> Yay!  We should be done with the tour of the Grand Villa by 2:30 or so so we could easily meet then.  Any ideas where a good place would be?  The lobby?



 The lobby sounds Great!  
 more details in my PM

8 Day Happy Dance


----------



## Dizny Dad

tea pot said:


> . . . . my youngest daughter's boyfriend.
> We introduced him to Disney 2 years ago and he has "The Love of the Magic" which make us very happy.
> Rumor has it that he may propose to our daughter on this trip . . . .



Ah, love is in the air  . . . can we assume that this great young man has already asked permission?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

tea pot said:


> You see this is my youngest daughter's boyfriend.
> We introduced him to Disney 2 years ago and he has "The Love of the Magic" which make us very happy.
> Rumor has it that he may propose to our daughter on this trip....


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Can't believe we leave the day after tomorrow!  Doing my laundry now!

Just wanted to let everyone know who will be down there.  My DH has arranged for my Dad to be the vet who gets to do the flag retreat at the MK on Dec. 6th.  I am soooooo excited about this.  We have not told my Dad.  We are going to surprise him.  If anyone cares to see me and my aunt ball our eyes out please be there!


----------



## horselover

tea pot said:


> You see this is my youngest daughter's boyfriend.
> We introduced him to Disney 2 years ago and he has "The Love of the Magic" which make us very happy.
> Rumor has it that he may propose to our daughter on this trip....



How wonderful!           Best wishes to the happy couple.    

I have to admit I'm a little jealous that so many of you are about to head to WDW.    Wishing I could be at the groupie meet this year but at least I have a trip to look forward to.      

We want details & pics when you all return!!!


----------



## supernova

Granny said:


> *supernova*...we hope your trip is a magical one.  We'll even do a little Moose Dance for you in honor of the upcoming trip to our beloved VWL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I saw your comments on the refillable mugs.  We bought mugs in 1998 at Wilderness Lodge, and they were clearly marked as "for life" kind of things.  I know the RF thread that is going on right now will get shut down, but wanted to confirm what you, Muushka and Dizny Dad said on that thread.  But I've been called a liar and cheater on those kinds of threads, so now I just sit back and enjoy the show.
> 
> 5 more days until our WDW trip!



Same here.  But these days, I don't even bother with the mugs.  While at Walmart, I pick up drinks for the week.  Running back and forth from the Villas over to Roaring Forks doesn't make much sense when for a couple of bucks, I'm set for the week!!

I'd do a happy moose dance for you, too, but my dancing skills are subpar.  So I'll just wish you a VERY happy and enjoyable vacation.  I'll be arriving as you're departing.  Enjoy!


----------



## supernova

Muushka said:


> *Have a wonderful time Supernova!*



Many, many thanks.  On my lunch hour today, I stopped into the (god-awful) Disney store in Times Square.  The first floor wasn't doing anything for me, so I took the mega escallator to the second floor, and as I got towards the middle of the store and saw the movie screen, I was having visions of attraction audio and it suddenly hit me more than ever that my trip is just a week and a half away.  Nice


----------



## Muushka

supernova said:


> Same here.  But these days, I don't even bother with the mugs.  While at Walmart, I pick up drinks for the week.  *Running back and forth from the Villas over to Roaring Forks* doesn't make much sense when for a couple of bucks, I'm set for the week!!
> 
> I'd do a happy moose dance for you, too, but my dancing skills are subpar.  So I'll just wish you a VERY happy and enjoyable vacation.  I'll be arriving as you're departing.  Enjoy!



Running back and forth from the Villas over to Roaring Forks is what I live for!  Seriously, I love that jaunt!
I am frugal, so I do bring my 'forever' mug, but I do enjoy the walk over.  But we don't do a ton of park time.



supernova said:


> Many, many thanks.  On my lunch hour today, I stopped into the (god-awful) Disney store in Times Square.  The first floor wasn't doing anything for me, so I took the mega escallator to the second floor, and as I got towards the middle of the store and saw the movie screen, I was having visions of attraction audio and it suddenly hit me more than ever that my trip is just a week and a half away.  Nice



Woohoo!  Inspiration!  We love that!  Nice.

*Please, supernova, visit us often.  
And (I didn't look) if you don't have our VWL Groupie Moosie, grab him!  He loves it when you do that.*


----------



## jimmytammy

We have had good luck with our guests so far.  They have been my MIL and my parents.  My folks love WL, which is a plus.  None of them are crazy about the parks, but thats OK, just glad to share WL with them.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Disney loving Iowan said:


> . . . . .  My DH has arranged for my Dad to be the vet who gets to do the flag retreat at the MK on Dec. 6th.  I am soooooo excited about this.  We have not told my Dad.  We are going to surprise him.  If anyone cares to see me and my aunt ball our eyes out please be there!



How WONDERFUL that you have set this up!

DiznyDi & I always try to be at the Square for the Flag Retreat.  It is very moving and meaningful for us.

This is part of the magic we so often speak of - Disney offers it in so many ways for so many different hearts.

Enjoy balling your eyes out!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> How WONDERFUL that you have set this up!
> 
> DiznyDi & I always try to be at the Square for the Flag Retreat.  It is very moving and meaningful for us.
> 
> This is part of the magic we so often speak of - Disney offers it in so many ways for so many different hearts.
> 
> Enjoy balling your eyes out!



I missed this post
Agree with Dad.  This is a moving ceremony, and is so deserving of so many.  I am glad you can share this with your father. Tell him thank you for his service to our country from all of us.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:
For all of those at WDW now... have a blast!   Wish I was there with ya! 

*crabbie1* ~ Congrats and Welcome Home! 
*squitty* ~ Congrats on  your upcoming 25th anniversary vacation!

*shoes99* ~ 35 years! Congrats!!!  Have a wonderful cruise and vacation!

*tea pot* ~ Keep us posted if your daughter gets engaged. What a wonderful place to get engaged at. Must have details! 

*Disney loving Iowan* ~ Your dad will be honored and it will be a very special event for all of you! DH/I watched that in May and the ceremony was very moving. 

For all those at WDW have a great vacation and those traveling soon... have fun! Enjoy the groupie gatherings!


----------



## Linda67

Hi everyone

What a wonderful thread, full of great info and friendly people 

I just spotted the post from Crabbie1 (another UK DISer) to say she has bought points at VWL

Well add me to the list of UK owners; following the most incredible two weeks vacation at Wilderness Lodge last May we just couldn't stop ourselves from buying into DVC for the first time 

We just love WL and we are beyond excited to be able to call it 'home' 

Can't wait until May 2012 when we'll be back


----------



## Inkmahm

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Can't believe we leave the day after tomorrow!  Doing my laundry now!
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know who will be down there.  My DH has arranged for my Dad to be the vet who gets to do the flag retreat at the MK on Dec. 6th.  I am soooooo excited about this.  We have not told my Dad.  We are going to surprise him.  If anyone cares to see me and my aunt ball our eyes out please be there!



Very cool!  Last time we were at WDW we saw the veteran after the ceremony.  He was off on one of the side streets to main street getting his picture taken with the certificate he got for being in the ceremony.  

Do you know what time the ceremony is?  We were planning on going to the merry mixer that day at Epcot and dinner at Tommy Bahama at 6:30 but we may sidetrack to the MK to watch the flag retreat and say thanks to your dad for his service.


----------



## Muushka

Linda67 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> What a wonderful thread, full of great info and friendly people
> 
> I just spotted the post from Crabbie1 (another UK DISer) to say she has bought points at VWL
> 
> Well add me to the list of UK owners; following the most incredible two weeks vacation at Wilderness Lodge last May we just couldn't stop ourselves from buying into DVC for the first time
> 
> We just love WL and we are beyond excited to be able to call it 'home'
> 
> Can't wait until May 2012 when we'll be back


*
Another new Groupie!  All righty then!  Grab yourself our Moosie siggy if you like.  
You sound like you are in the right place. Welcome to the our friendly group.*


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Dizny Dad said:


> How WONDERFUL that you have set this up!
> 
> DiznyDi & I always try to be at the Square for the Flag Retreat.  It is very moving and meaningful for us.
> 
> This is part of the magic we so often speak of - Disney offers it in so many ways for so many different hearts.
> 
> Enjoy balling your eyes out!





jimmytammy said:


> I missed this post
> Agree with Dad.  This is a moving ceremony, and is so deserving of so many.  I am glad you can share this with your father. Tell him thank you for his service to our country from all of us.





I Book He Pays said:


> Hi Groupies:
> For all of those at WDW now... have a blast!   Wish I was there with ya!
> 
> *crabbie1* ~ Congrats and Welcome Home!
> *squitty* ~ Congrats on  your upcoming 25th anniversary vacation!
> 
> *shoes99* ~ 35 years! Congrats!!!  Have a wonderful cruise and vacation!
> 
> *tea pot* ~ Keep us posted if your daughter gets engaged. What a wonderful place to get engaged at. Must have details!
> 
> *Disney loving Iowan* ~ Your dad will be honored and it will be a very special event for all of you! DH/I watched that in May and the ceremony was very moving.
> 
> For all those at WDW have a great vacation and those traveling soon... have fun! Enjoy the groupie gatherings!





Inkmahm said:


> Very cool!  Last time we were at WDW we saw the veteran after the ceremony.  He was off on one of the side streets to main street getting his picture taken with the certificate he got for being in the ceremony.
> 
> Do you know what time the ceremony is?  We were planning on going to the merry mixer that day at Epcot and dinner at Tommy Bahama at 6:30 but we may sidetrack to the MK to watch the flag retreat and say thanks to your dad for his service.


Thanks everyone!  The ceremony is at 5.  We hope you can make it!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Getting my packing done!  Hope everyone else headed down has a good trip and I can't wait for our meets!  For those not able to go, I will be thinking of you all and wishing you could be there!


----------



## LVSWL

l can't believe how long it's been since I last visited the Groupies thread. I spend a lot less time planning WDW trips (not my choice) because our vacation destinations have changed (darn teenagers!).

Now I finally get to plan again, first trip to the F&W in 2012. 12 days booked so far, 7 of them at VWL! 

Hope everyone is doing well, enjoying your lives & your WDW trips!

Hi Muushka!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Linda67 -* WELCOME HOME!!


----------



## debbieandroo

I don't know exactly how this all happened but I'll blame it on three things --
1)  spending a morning at VWL doing a hidden Mickey hunt on my November trip
2)  hearing about my friends' plans to stay at WL [not DVC] next week [their first family trip - they are over the moon with excitement]
3)  just loving that gorgeous place and its history, with Walt's trains, etc....

...all that to say, and my head is still spinning...but I am officially in the process of becoming a *VWL OWNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



My bid has been accepted and I am on my way to ROFL - I still can't believe it!  And, I've lurked on this thread for several months now and y'all are so sweet and supportive of one another.    You all might be reason #4!


----------



## horselover

Linda67 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> What a wonderful thread, full of great info and friendly people
> 
> I just spotted the post from Crabbie1 (another UK DISer) to say she has bought points at VWL
> 
> Well add me to the list of UK owners; following the most incredible two weeks vacation at Wilderness Lodge last May we just couldn't stop ourselves from buying into DVC for the first time
> 
> We just love WL and we are beyond excited to be able to call it 'home'
> 
> Can't wait until May 2012 when we'll be back





debbieandroo said:


> I don't know exactly how this all happened but I'll blame it on three things --
> 1)  spending a morning at VWL doing a hidden Mickey hunt on my November trip
> 2)  hearing about my friends' plans to stay at WL [not DVC] next week [their first family trip - they are over the moon with excitement]
> 3)  just loving that gorgeous place and its history, with Walt's trains, etc....
> 
> ...all that to say, and my head is still spinning...but I am officially in the process of becoming a *VWL OWNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> My bid has been accepted and I am on my way to ROFL - I still can't believe it!  And, I've lurked on this thread for several months now and y'all are so sweet and supportive of one another.    You all might be reason #4!



How exciting!  Two new groupies!              Welcome to both of you.  As Muushka said don't forget to grab yourself a moose siggie!


----------



## Muushka

LVSWL said:


> l can't believe how long it's been since I last visited the Groupies thread. I spend a lot less time planning WDW trips (not my choice) because our vacation destinations have changed (darn teenagers!).
> 
> Now I finally get to plan again, first trip to the F&W in 2012. 12 days booked so far, 7 of them at VWL!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, enjoying your lives & your WDW trips!
> 
> Hi Muushka!!



Well there she is!  I have thought about you, wanting to PM, but not sure of your screen name!
Welcome home!  One of the original Groupies.  So, where are you vacationing these days?  
And how long has it been since we saw each other last?  Good to hear from you!



debbieandroo said:


> I don't know exactly how this all happened but I'll blame it on three things --
> 1)  spending a morning at VWL doing a hidden Mickey hunt on my November trip
> 2)  hearing about my friends' plans to stay at WL [not DVC] next week [their first family trip - they are over the moon with excitement]
> 3)  just loving that gorgeous place and its history, with Walt's trains, etc....
> 
> ...all that to say, and my head is still spinning...but I am officially in the process of becoming a *VWL OWNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> My bid has been accepted and I am on my way to ROFL - I still can't believe it!  And, I've lurked on this thread for several months now and y'all are so sweet and supportive of one another.    You all might be reason #4!



Lurk no more!  Walk into the light!!! And Welcome home!!!  Visit often!!! And take lots of pictures along with long trip reports!!!!


----------



## Inkmahm

First, welcome to the new groupies!  This really is a great group of people.  We all have the love of our lodge in common, but also quite a bit more.

I just got back from the hospital about an hour ago after leaving home this morning at 9 am to take my mom to urgent care.  She drove from Milw to Minneapolis on Sunday with my sister, fell in my niece's bedroom Monday night and hurt her ribs, flew home Wednesday, and told me last night that she needed to go to Urgent care this morning to have her ribs checked.  She forgot to mention that she was having trouble breathing.

God works in mysterious ways.  I did too much shopping on Black Friday so that my arthritic knees are killing me.  I had an appointment today to get cortisone shots to try to help me be able to walk in Florida next week.  When I got there, our mutual bone doc wanted to know if my mom went to the ER as he told her to YESTERDAY when she called him asking for a chest xray.  She was cleared by Urgent care this morning as having bruised ribs.  But she never mentioned the breathing problems.

I drove to my mom's house and hauled her to the ER at the local hospital at 3:30 pm.  After many blood tests, EKG, more xrays and a CT scan of her lungs, the conclusion is that our bone doc was absolutely correct.  Mom has a blood clot in her lung and is very lucky to be alive.  The PA thinks she got it in the car driving to MSP on Sunday.  If I hadn't had that appointment today to get my shots, I wouldn't have spoken to our doctor and I wouldn't have known that mom needed to go to the ER.  I could have lost her.  She is still not out of the woods but at least she is in the hospital being treated.  Please add her to your prayers.  I"m not ready to lose her yet, even though I was ready to kill her today for not mentioning the breathing issue because she "didn't think it was important."  Mothers.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Inkmahm said:


> First, welcome to the new groupies!  This really is a great group of people.  We all have the love of our lodge in common, but also quite a bit more.
> 
> I just got back from the hospital about an hour ago after leaving home this morning at 9 am to take my mom to urgent care.  She drove from Milw to Minneapolis on Sunday with my sister, fell in my niece's bedroom Monday night and hurt her ribs, flew home Wednesday, and told me last night that she needed to go to Urgent care this morning to have her ribs checked.  She forgot to mention that she was having trouble breathing.
> 
> God works in mysterious ways.  I did too much shopping on Black Friday so that my arthritic knees are killing me.  I had an appointment today to get cortisone shots to try to help me be able to walk in Florida next week.  When I got there, our mutual bone doc wanted to know if my mom went to the ER as he told her to YESTERDAY when she called him asking for a chest xray.  She was cleared by Urgent care this morning as having bruised ribs.  But she never mentioned the breathing problems.
> 
> I drove to my mom's house and hauled her to the ER at the local hospital at 3:30 pm.  After many blood tests, EKG, more xrays and a CT scan of her lungs, the conclusion is that our bone doc was absolutely correct.  Mom has a blood clot in her lung and is very lucky to be alive.  The PA thinks she got it in the car driving to MSP on Sunday.  If I hadn't had that appointment today to get my shots, I wouldn't have spoken to our doctor and I wouldn't have known that mom needed to go to the ER.  I could have lost her.  She is still not out of the woods but at least she is in the hospital being treated.  Please add her to your prayers.  I"m not ready to lose her yet, even though I was ready to kill her today for not mentioning the breathing issue because she "didn't think it was important."  Mothers.



It is wonderful that you were informed and were able to help her.  You both are in my prayers. 

Bobbi


----------



## eliza61

Inkmahm said:


> I drove to my mom's house and hauled her to the ER at the local hospital at 3:30 pm.  After many blood tests, EKG, more xrays and a CT scan of her lungs, the conclusion is that our bone doc was absolutely correct.  Mom has a blood clot in her lung and is very lucky to be alive.  The PA thinks she got it in the car driving to MSP on Sunday.  If I hadn't had that appointment today to get my shots, I wouldn't have spoken to our doctor and I wouldn't have known that mom needed to go to the ER.  I could have lost her.  She is still not out of the woods but at least she is in the hospital being treated.  *Please add her to your prayers. * I"m not ready to lose her yet, even though I was ready to kill her today for not mentioning the breathing issue because she "didn't think it was important."  Mothers.



You got in Inkmahm,  Ironically I think it's exactly because we are "moms" we tend to push aside our own aches and pains.  Or maybe it's just human nature that we never think of our symptoms as a problem so never think to mention it to others.
I remember vividly rushing the old guy to the hospital in the dead of night a few years back with a severe bleeding ulcer only to find out that he had been having serious pain for about 3 weeks.   After saying 50 gazillion prayers for his health, I seriously considered lighting him on fire (the nurse informed me that in PA you do 10-20 for that).  sighs......

Prayer request winging as we speak.


Hey, all you groupies heading to the world, I am seriously jealous!!! Have a great trip and be safe.  Some one take lots of pictures.  I've never been to the world in the winter and I'm longing to see the lights.


----------



## wildernessDad

I apologize if this is common knowledge.

The walkway roof is still being worked on.
The Mickey topiary is back holding the DVC sign.
Bushes were removed yesterday to put in, I was told, holiday topiary.


----------



## wildernessDad

We leave tomorrow. Had a great time.


----------



## Granny

W Dad...thanks for the quick topiary update! 

Glad that your trip was awesome.  We are about 24 hours from setting foot in WDW.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

You've got it Inkmahm!  I'm glad you were able to get the information you did and to get your Mom in for the treatment she needs.  

WD - interesting they are still working on the walkway roof.  They had panels off of it when we were there almost a month ago and I would have expected it to be done by now.  Twice when we came back from late EMH or dinner - ie Midnight or later - they were washing down the inside and doing work and of course working on it during the day.


----------



## jimmytammy

Inkmahm
Prayers being sent up.  Hope all improves soon.

Welcome to the new groupies!!

debbieandroo
Glad we could help


----------



## twokats

I Book He Pays said:


> Hi Groupies:
> For all of those at WDW now... have a blast!   Wish I was there with ya!



We are having a blast!!  This is the first time I have done WDW with a wheelchair, which was needed because DS has very bad knees.  Needless to say my feet hurt as usual, but my legs have really been getting a workout with all the ups and downs of the ramps and such.  We are at AKL-Jambo right now and will move to SSR Sunday.  




Linda67 said:


> Hi everyone
> What a wonderful thread, full of great info and friendly people
> I just spotted the post from Crabbie1 (another UK DISer) to say she has bought points at VWL
> Well add me to the list of UK owners; following the most incredible two weeks vacation at Wilderness Lodge last May we just couldn't stop ourselves from buying into DVC for the first time
> We just love WL and we are beyond excited to be able to call it 'home'
> Can't wait until May 2012 when we'll be back



We just got confirmation that our sale has closed and we will be getting final paperwork very soon!!!

When in May 2012 will you be back?  We will be there on our anniversary trip from May 17-25.


----------



## Inkmahm

Groupie prayers are strong!!  We were able to bring mom home from the hospital already tonight. She has no restrictions other than to be sure to take her shots to get the clots to disolve. The doc said she has multiple clots in both lungs.  Mom claims to have learned her lesson about withholding info from us related toher health, but I will have to see it to believe it.  In the meantime, I am so grateful that she should be okay, just short one more of her feline 9 lives.


----------



## Granny

Inkmahm...so glad to hear the good news about your mother.   More prayers for continued recovery and good health!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Inkmahm...so glad to hear the good news about your mother.   More prayers for continued recovery and good health!


Right there with you Granny


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Great news Inkmahm - happy to hear it!


----------



## debbieandroo

Thank you for everyone's kind words!

And, Inkmahm, I completely understand your frustration in caring for your mother.  In taking care of mine, I spent most of my time either worrying about her or trying to figure out what part of the river to throw her in [and myself along with her!].  It is a very schizophrenic feeling 

She is blessed to have someone worry over her like you do.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:
So... did everyone start their holiday shopping yet?

*Linda67 & debbieandroo*  ~ Welcome Home!! Congrats! 

*twokats* ~ I'm so happy that you are having a blast! Just take things one day at a time and enjoy every moment. Any idea where you'll be staying at SSR! Give Mickey a hug from me. 

*Inkmahm *~ I'm so sorry to read about your mom.. how scary! Thoughts and prayers are with you and your mom!    Please keep us posted on how she is doing and take care of yourself as well!  I take care of my mom as well and it's not easy. 

For those at WDW.. have a great time, take pictures and enjoy your gatherings!


----------



## stopher1

Hello Groupies.  It's been a lovely, FULL week here in Ft. Lauderdale.  Tomorrow afternoon I leave here to head north, stopping at Vero Beach for the night, then Monday afternoon heading over to WDW.  I'm so excited. I have another fully day (morning/early afternoon) here, and then  - the fun can truly begin.  

I haven't taken the time to get caught on the thread - I'm sorry - don't mean to be insensitive to whatever needs for prayer there might be.  Just wanted to pop in and say hello.  Looking forward to seeing several of you later in the coming week.    For those of you who can't make it this year... hopefully next year. 

Have a great Sunday everyone!


----------



## LVSWL

Muushka said:


> Well there she is!  I have thought about you, wanting to PM, but not sure of your screen name!
> Welcome home!  One of the original Groupies.  So, where are you vacationing these days?
> And how long has it been since we saw each other last?  Good to hear from you
> 
> I think we saw each other in '09, after my Easter trip.
> We are spending more time at the beach than we used to.
> Are you still in the area or did you end up moving?


----------



## twokats

I Book He Pays said:


> *twokats* ~ I'm so happy that you are having a blast! Just take things one day at a time and enjoy every moment. Any idea where you'll be staying at SSR! Give Mickey a hug from me.



I have a request in for Grandstand.  That is what I did in '09 and it worked good for us.  It is far from the main building, restaurant and such, but it has the first bus stop and that is a biggy for me especially with the wheelchair issue!!  So far I have only seen Mickey in the parades.  Hopefully I will see him by himself soon, and I will give him a special Hello from you!!


----------



## Granny

Hi Groupies! 

Just got here at BWV last night and all settled in.  Having a cup of coffee and enjoying a nice leisurely first morning at WDW.  The decorations here look great, and I can't wait to see them at WL/VWL again.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> Just got here at BWV last night and all settled in.  Having a cup of coffee and enjoying a nice leisurely first morning at WDW.  The decorations here look great, and I can't wait to see them at WL/VWL again.



Got any extra space
Have a great trip!!  Looking forward to TRs and Pics if you have time.
What section of BWV are you in?  We were near the end close to parking and really liked it.


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> I have a request in for Grandstand.  That is what I did in '09 and it worked good for us.  It is far from the main building, restaurant and such, but it has the first bus stop and that is a biggy for me especially with the wheelchair issue!!  So far I have only seen Mickey in the parades.  Hopefully I will see him by himself soon, and I will give him a special Hello from you!!



Have a wonderful trip!  Give Kati a BIG hug from us


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Got any extra space



Just DW & I in a 1BR.    Plenty of room on the sofa!  




> Have a great trip!!  Looking forward to TRs and Pics if you have time.
> What section of BWV are you in?  We were near the end close to parking and really liked it.



We have a standard view right next to the corner of the standard section.  A tree right in front of our balcony but nice views of the canal by the parking lot and an easy walk to the bus stop.

I'll try to take and post some pictures as the week goes on.  

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## bobbiwoz

BWV's Christmas decorations are my second favorite to the VWL's!    Granny, enjoy your stay!  I'm enjoying breakfast from MacDonalds after bring DH to the airport.  I think you're having a more delightful morning cuppa!

Bobbi


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> BWV's Christmas decorations are my second favorite to the VWL's!    Granny, enjoy your stay!  I'm enjoying breakfast from MacDonalds after bring DH to the airport.  I think you're having a more delightful morning cuppa!



Bobbi...I have to agree with you on ranking WL/VWL #1 on Christmas decorating and BWV #2.  Probably put GF #3 in our book.  But all look great...we were at BC lobby yesterday and it looks excellent with its carousel & tree.  

And yes, the morning java is very good.  We used WeGoShop for this trip for the first time and it went very smoothly.  It helped that our room was ready at 3:00 when we checked in so we didn't have to mess with Bell Services.  

We are getting ready to head out...not sure where yet.  We might play "bus roulette" and just get on the first bus that shows up.  Of course, that would eliminate EPCOT and DHS, so on second thought maybe we won't do that.


----------



## tea pot

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Can't believe we leave the day after tomorrow!  Doing my laundry now!
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know who will be down there.  My DH has arranged for my Dad to be the vet who gets to do the flag retreat at the MK on Dec. 6th.  I am soooooo excited about this.  We have not told my Dad.  We are going to surprise him.  If anyone cares to see me and my aunt ball our eyes out please be there!



That's Wonderful.... We always try to catch the flag retreat
 I glad Disney in the middle of all the Happy Noise 
takes that time to pause for an important reflection. 
I'm sure your Dad will be so pleased.




Linda67 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Well add me to the list of UK owners; We just love WL and we are beyond excited to be able to call it 'home'





debbieandroo said:


> ::  You all might be reason #4!



*Welcome Home New Groupies  You'll love it here*



Inkmahm said:


> After many blood tests, EKG, more xrays and a CT scan of her lungs, the conclusion is that our bone doc was absolutely correct.  Mom has a blood clot in her lung and is very lucky to be alive.



I was holding my breath reading your posts. 
I'm so glad your mom is going to be OK
Continued Prayers for you both.
 (don't be too hard on her I'm sure she got quite a scare and hopefully won't dismiss anything like that again)

Well 4 more days 

Stay well groupies


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi All:
*stopher1* ~ Great to hear from you and glad you are enjoying your vacation! Have a safe trip and have fun! 

*twokats* ~ Grandstand is a great section, especially being the first bus stop.  We tried getting in there in May but ended up in Congress Park. I hope you get in that section and are located close to the bus stop. Thanks for saying Hi to Mickey from me. I wish I was there... I can't even imagine how beautiful it is there now.   Have fun!

Have a great night and for those of you "at home" enjoy!


----------



## Inkmahm

Thanks for the prayers, everyone!  Mom is doing well at home although she still has pain in her chest and can't move very well.  She would normally make Sunday dinner for us but we're taking her out instead.  I'm trying to get her to keep resting as much as possible.

My mom is off the hook for bad behaviour but my brother is driving me crazy.  He can't accept that some times things just happen.  He is insisting that mom is having strokes (got his medical degree at Sears.)  She had no stroke symptoms at all (both my grandma and dad had strokes, we've seen them first hand).  She sat in a car too long for a long trip after having had a knee replacement putting her at risk and she got blood clots.  Period.  No stroke!  ARRRRGGHH.

I really need the trip to Florida tomorrow!  By this time tomorrow we'll be getting ready to land.


----------



## horselover

I Book He Pays said:


> Hi Groupies:
> So... did everyone start their holiday shopping yet?



Hi Trish!  I am very happy to say I purchased my final gift today so I'm officially done!     

Inkmahm - so glad to hear your mom is doing better.  I'll keep her on the prayer list.

Anxiously awaiting pics & TRs from all those in WDW right now!  No pressure though.     

16 days & counting!!!


----------



## stopher1

Dad & Di, I'm thinking of you specifically tonight, as I sit rocking at VB, enjoying the ocean breeze.it's not the Lodge, or even Congress Park ... but the felling. Of "ahhhhhhh" is pretty much the same.


----------



## Muushka

Vero is very nice, isn't it!  We loved it there.

For those at the World, enjoy!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Inkmahm said:


> She sat in a car too long for a long trip after having had a knee replacement putting her at risk and she got blood clots.  Period.  No stroke!  ARRRRGGHH.



I had missed the part about the knee replacement surgery.  I've known 2 people that have suffered horribly from clotting that occurred well after a replacement and were very lucky to survive.  Again, I'm happy that help was gotten for your mother!


----------



## Inkmahm

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I had missed the part about the knee replacement surgery.  I've known 2 people that have suffered horribly from clotting that occurred well after a replacement and were very lucky to survive.  Again, I'm happy that help was gotten for your mother!



Thanks!  She had the replacement in mid-July so it never even crossed our minds that chest pain could be related to that surgery.  Our bone doc says the high point of the bell curve for clots comes 2 months after surgery.  This is more like 4 months after.  

I can say that it definitely makes me think even harder about knee replacements for myself.  I know I don't want them yet and now I'm even more sure I want to wait as many years as possible before I have to risk my life to get new knees.

On a happier note, we are just about completely packed and ready to head out tomorrow.  We usually have crack of dawn flights but tomorrow we don't get picked up until 10 am to head to the airport.  It will be like sleeping in!  Weather for the next 9 days at WDW looks great, too.  Nothing like the deep freeze we had in December last year.


----------



## horselover

Happy Monday Groupies!     

I saw on another thread that the hot tub at the villas is broken.            That's bad news for DiznyDi & Dad.  I really hope it's fixed by the time we get down there.  I hate using the hot tub at the main pool.  It's always full of kids.  Dang those kids for showing up at WDW!             Actually that is a pet peeve of mine.  Small children in the hot tubs.  I don't think they belong there especially when their parents are nowhere to be found.   

Have a great day all.

Still waiting for pictures........


----------



## bobbiwoz

horselover said:


> Happy Monday Groupies!
> 
> I saw on another thread that the hot tub at the villas is broken.            That's bad news for DiznyDi & Dad.  I really hope it's fixed by the time we get down there.  I hate using the hot tub at the main pool.  It's always full of kids.  Dang those kids for showing up at WDW!             Actually that is a pet peeve of mine.  Small children in the hot tubs.  I don't think they belong there especially when their parents are nowhere to be found.
> 
> Have a great day all.
> 
> Still waiting for pictures........



Me too!  I'm an early morning riser and user of the VWL hot tub! I sure hope it's fixed.


----------



## tea pot

Inkmahm said:


> On a happier note, we are just about completely packed and ready to head out tomorrow.  We usually have crack of dawn flights but tomorrow we don't get picked up until 10 am to head to the airport.  It will be like sleeping in!  Weather for the next 9 days at WDW looks great, too.  Nothing like the deep freeze we had in December last year.



Hang In there.... Santa Mickey is waiting for you 

I've been checking the weather too.   looks so much better than last year.

I wish I could take you all with us 

*Horselover* I'll post pics but sorry not until we get back.
I'm sure another groupie will be able to post sooner

3 Day Happy Dance


----------



## Muushka

I interrupt this VWL talk (which I do so enjoy) to make a birthday announcement:


* Happy Birthday Twinklebug!!! *

*So, where shall we grab a bite to eat?????*


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> Still waiting for pictures........




Ask, and ye shall receive....


...obligatory lobby tree shot....






...and villa tree....







...the beautiful lobby bridge and spring...







Sorry for the quality.  And this wifi is really slow on uploading photos.  But we went to WL for a visit last night and wanted to share with people who would appreciate it!


----------



## Muushka

Thanks Granny.  I needed that.


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> I interrupt this VWL talk (which I do so enjoy) to make a birthday announcement:
> 
> 
> * Happy Birthday Twinklebug!!! *
> 
> *So, where shall we grab a bite to eat?????*




HAPPY BIRTHDAY TWINKLEBUG!!!!







Thank you Granny!!!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Twinklebug!!!*


----------



## Granny

And though fuzzy, this picture shows that with Christmas lights our "bear" now appears to be growling mightily!!


----------



## supernova

I will be at VWL this weekend so I'll try to find some different nice photos and post them.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Birthday Twinklebug !!!!


----------



## tea pot

*Happy Birthday Twinklebug*


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Birthday to Walt too !


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> Just got here at BWV last night and all settled in.  Having a cup of coffee and enjoying a nice leisurely first morning at WDW.  The decorations here look great, and I can't wait to see them at WL/VWL again.



Have a WONDERFUL time *Granny* ! Wish I could be there !!!

And *Kathy/Twokats*.....sounds like you are also having a great time !


----------



## MiaSRN62

ok....had to go back to page 1. There are SO MANY Groupies playing in WDW this week !  I am envious of you all ! Looking forward to seeing photos and reading trip reports. Going to try and live vicariously through you all..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	






> *tea pot *2-4 AKV / followed by 4-9 VWL
> *Disney Loving Iowan *2-8 VLW/WL followed by Portofino Bay 9-11
> *stopher1* 4 VB followed by 5-6 OKW followed by 6-8 AKV followed by Royal Caribbean's Monarch of the Seas cruise to the Bahamas*(WOW!!!)*
> *Granny* 3-9 BWV
> *twokats* 4-10 SSR
> *brenbrady* 5-10 BLT
> *Inkmahm/Dynaguy *5-13 VWL


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi There:

*Granny* ~ Thanks so much for the pictures! I love the Christmas trees at VWL along with the decorations. Gorgeous!  Nice shot of the outside. What kind of camera are you using?

*Muuskha* ~ HI

*Inkmahm* ~ Have a safe trip and have a great vacation!

*Twinklebug* ~ Happy Birthday!  Enjoy your day!!!






*horselover* ~ I have the zebra Mickey ornament on the tree! It looks awesome! Thanks again for everything!!!  


And we must not forget....








Thanks for the reminder MiaSRN62!


Have a great day everyone!


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> Have a wonderful trip!  Give Kati a BIG hug from us



Jimmy, Kati had a big grin when she saw your message.  You made her day!!!



I Book He Pays said:


> *twokats* ~ Grandstand is a great section, especially being the first bus stop.  We tried getting in there in May but ended up in Congress Park. I hope you get in that section and are located close to the bus stop. Thanks for saying Hi to Mickey from me. I wish I was there... I can't even imagine how beautiful it is there now.   Have fun!



Well, we did not get Grandstand again, we got Carosel.  Still good since it is the 2nd bus stop and still has plenty of room for the wheelchair.  We have covered a lot of ground in the six days we have been here.  According to my DH (who is still at home) we have had quite a bit of rain and are expecting some snow possibly.  I heard from another friend from home tonight and she told me there had been a facebook post of snow in Campbell (our town) tonight.   When we were here in '09 I missed Texas' first snow storm, looks like my luck is holding up.  



Granny said:


> *Happy Birthday Twinklebug!!!*



Ditto.  Hope it was a very happy day!



MiaSRN62 said:


> *Kathy/Twokats*.....sounds like you are also having a great time !



We are.  We got to meet an Imagineer friend of ours today for a few minutes.  He is working on the Fantasyland expansion.  Spent the bulk of today at MK and ended it with dinner with Mickey and the gang at Chef Mickey's.  

I Book He Pays:  Got you a special picture of Mickey at dinner tonight.  Will post soon.

So far I have only take 900+ pictures in 6 days.  
Hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## Inkmahm

Got a great villa.  It is a one bedroom dedicated.  Didn't know there was such a thing.  We are on the 5th floor, the first room when you head left out of the elevator.  5517.     We have the vaulted ceilings and the porch with the little roof over it, separate porches for the bedroom and the living room.  It is a solid wood wall though, no slates on the porch railing.  Still, I love it!

Tomorrow we volunteer at Give Kids the World.  Not sure what we are doing later in the afternoon yet.  It's fun just to have NOTHING  scheduled to do, too!


----------



## tea pot

Inkmahm said:


> Tomorrow we volunteer at Give Kids the World.  Not sure what we are doing later in the afternoon yet.  It's fun just to have NOTHING  scheduled to do, too!



Wow give Kids the World
I can't wait to hear all about it.
I've been checking out their web site, what a wonderful place.

Enjoy the Magic 

2 more Days


----------



## Inkmahm

tea pot said:


> Wow give Kids the World
> I can't wait to hear all about it.
> I've been checking out their web site, what a wonderful place.
> 
> Enjoy the Magic
> 
> 2 more Days



I'm actually excited!  This is our first trip there so I"m up early to make sure I know exactly how to get to GKTW and to make sure we are on time.  We are running the train that transports families inside the village.  We didn't need any special drivers license status for it so I can't imagine it is too difficult to do.  I guess we'll see soon!  

It is supposed to be a beautiful day here in sunny Florida.


----------



## Muushka

What is a dedicated 1 BR Ink?

Have fun with the project, can't wait to hear what it's all about.


----------



## Granny

I Book He Pays said:


> *Granny* ~ Thanks so much for the pictures! I love the Christmas trees at VWL along with the decorations. Gorgeous!  Nice shot of the outside. What kind of camera are you using?



Thanks!  It's just a point and shoot Sony Cybershot.  I'm struggling with the various settings.  Usually I just try to get the subject somewhere in the picture and then fix it up with Photoshop Elements software.  But I don't have that on my laptop so you guys will just have to take them "raw".


----------



## Granny

A few more pix from the World...

Thought you might enjoy the BWV decorations even though this is a VWL thread.

Lobby decorations...






















As Bobbi and I agreed on, BWV does a great job in decorating for the holidays!


----------



## Granny

And we hit the Candlelight Processional last night.  I took a few bad pictures, but the show itself was incredible and moving...






And the narrator was Edward James Olmos, who was excellent and emotional.  He also repeated part of the narration in Spanish, which sounded great in his wonderful voice...








Afterwards we watched Illuminations.  The additional Holiday part at the end was great, with the song "Let There Be Peace On Earth" playing amidst bursts of fireworks.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Stitch's bakery is an addition! Now we know what he does with what he cooks! Can't wait to visit BWV, that's our NYE destination.  This Friday, we arrive at VWL!

I love your comments and your pictures, Granny!  DH and I will be at the CP on Friday!  It's a must do for us, ever since we found out about it!  That was in 2001.  

Bobbi


----------



## eliza61

Granny, thanks for the wonderful pictures.  perfect way to get me in the Christmas mood.


----------



## horselover

Granny - more wonderful pictures!  Thank you!!   

Trish - glad you're enjoying your ornament.           I haven't been able to find an ornament holder yet so mine is still not out.  

Just placed an order for a 2nd owners locker.   I think it is aptly named.  Stuff I Can't Cram Into My 1st Locker.            And it's so true!

2 wks from today!    

Hope everyone that is there now is having a blast!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Inkmahm said:


> Got a great villa.  It is a one bedroom dedicated.  Didn't know there was such a thing.  We are on the 5th floor, the first room when you head left out of the elevator.  5717.     We have the vaulted ceilings and the porch with the little roof over it, separate porches for the bedroom and the living room.  It is a solid wood wall though, no slates on the porch railing.  Still, I love it!
> !



I love those Ded 1Br's up there too!  We had 5524 in Nov so we got off the elevator, went left and then the first hallway right and were right there.  It was definitely a different feel to the room (in a very good way) with the vaulted ceilings and we too had balconies off of both the living and bedroom areas unlike the last 1BR we stayed in at VWL.  Solid railings too but those don't both me as long as there's enough room on them.



Granny said:


> And we hit the Candlelight Processional last night.  I took a few bad pictures, but the show itself was incredible and moving...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the narrator was Edward James Olmos, who was excellent and emotional.  He also repeated part of the narration in Spanish, which sounded great in his wonderful voice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afterwards we watched Illuminations.  The additional Holiday part at the end was great, with the song "Let There Be Peace On Earth" playing amidst bursts of fireworks.



Love all the great pictures Granny!!  Once again I'm so wishing we were down there now.  We saw CP with Edward James Olmos in 2007 or 2008.  I read it was the first time he started adding sections in Spanish.  It was a nice touch and he remains one of the favorite narrators we have had the joy to listen to.



horselover said:


> Just placed an order for a 2nd owners locker.   I think it is aptly named.  Stuff I Can't Cram Into My 1st Locker.            And it's so true!



Love it!!  

Everytime I sit on ours to close it I wonder if we need a "Can't cram anymore in" locker!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> What is a dedicated 1 BR Ink?
> 
> Have fun with the project, can't wait to hear what it's all about.



Dedicated just means no connecting studio which is nice b/c you don't have to deal with the door and it may be a little quieter.  We never heard a peep from the rooms around us.  There are 27 or 28 of them on various floors at VWL.

Here's a couple of pics from our 5th floor room:


























From the bedroom balcony looking towards the living room balcony and the balcony next door which is a lock-off studio that connects to the 1Br on the other side of it.
















Some of the work being done on the walkway while we were there:






And a couple of Christmas ones to top it off:


----------



## horselover

Beautiful pictures as always Kathy.  Thank you!             Those  5th floor rooms look really nice except for the balconies.   I don't think I'd like that wall.


----------



## Muushka

Ah Kat4, once again, your photography leaves me breathless!  Thank you for posting them.  
I felt like I could reach out and touch Santa!


----------



## debbieandroo

Muushka said:


> Ah Kat4, once again, your photography leaves me breathless!  Thank you for posting them.
> I felt like I could reach out and touch Santa!



As someone who has a dreadful time taking pictures of the parades, especially the ones at night, I am truly in awe .  Now I really really want to be there!

And thank you for the pictures of the one bedroom - I've never seen them to that kind of detail.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Everyone:

*twokats ~* Oh I can't wait to see the photo of Mickey! Thank you!!! Only 900pictureses in six days? Your like me when I'm on vacation! Keep taking those photos!  I'm so sorry that you didn't get into the Grandstand section... how disappointing... but glad you got in the Carousel. Did you get any snow at home?

*Granny* ~ Great photos and thanks so much for sharing your vacation with us!  I'm in the process of researching for a new digital camera and I'm looking at a Sony.  Enjoy your vacation and keep those pictures coming!

*KAT4DISNEY* ~ I love your night pictures and of course of the 1BR villa you had.  Nice to get that visual. BTW... I remember you mentioning a while back that you have two Sony digital cameras. I've been researching for quite some time and interested in the A55 or A65. Could I PM you and get your opinion of the A55 if you don't mind? 

*Inkmahm* ~ Welcome home! Have a great time!!! Please let us know about GKTW.

*horselover* ~ I hope you find a holder soon for the zebra Mickey ornament. I didn't think I had room on the tree but I made room. It was the first ornament on the tree!  It looks beautiful with my other zebra ornaments, Disney ornaments and those I collected over the years. I love what you named the second locker! 

Have a great night everyone!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Beautiful pictures as always Kathy.  Thank you!             Those  5th floor rooms look really nice except for the balconies.   I don't think I'd like that wall.



Thank you HL!  My preference too is toward the slatted rail balconies but these were not bad.  They would get reflections off of the patio door and were much brighter than I would have expected.  



Muushka said:


> Ah Kat4, once again, your photography leaves me breathless!  Thank you for posting them.
> I felt like I could reach out and touch Santa!



Thanks Muushka!!  We were standing on the porch area of the The Diamond Horseshoe which got us up a little closer to the big guys level.   



debbieandroo said:


> As someone who has a dreadful time taking pictures of the parades, especially the ones at night, I am truly in awe .  Now I really really want to be there!
> 
> And thank you for the pictures of the one bedroom - I've never seen them to that kind of detail.



Glad you enjoyed them!  I have to keep reminding myself that we already enjoyed Christmas at WDW this year but seeing everyone else's pictures still makes me wish we were there now.  



I Book He Pays said:


> *KAT4DISNEY* ~ I love your night pictures and of course of the 1BR villa you had.  Nice to get that visual. BTW... I remember you mentioning a while back that you have two Sony digital cameras. I've been researching for quite some time and interested in the A55 or A65. Could I PM you and get your opinion of the A55 if you don't mind?



Sure!  Several of the pictures I've posted recently - including the ones above of the parade were taken with the A55.  I've had a Sony DSLR of some kind for a few years and would be happy to answer any questions that I can.


----------



## Linda67

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for the great photos

It's put me in the Christmas mood and wishing I was sitting in the WL Lobby with a cup of hot chocolate 

Oh well, I'm off to work to earn some 'Disney Dollars'


----------



## squitty

Lovely photos as always Kathy 

Thanks for sharing. I wasn't feeling at all Christmassy till I saw them.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks for the photos *Granny* and *Kathy* ! Really beautiful !

And *Inkmahm*.....lucky you on getting that vaulted 5th floor room. Looks awesome. And so wonderful of you to volunteer for Give Kids The World. Look forward to hearing more on that.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday TwinkleBug!!!

Sorry Im late


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi E-Mailed me in the office this morning with "only one more sleep!"

This will be a day that is difficult to focus on, yet a fun one knowing tomorrow brings a new adventure at VWL!

Thanks sweetheart for making the plans and dreaming the dream with me.  Hold on, the best is yet to be!


----------



## twinklebug

Muushka said:


> I interrupt this VWL talk (which I do so enjoy) to make a birthday announcement:
> 
> * Happy Birthday Twinklebug!!! *





horselover said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TWINKLEBUG!!!!





Granny said:


> *Happy Birthday Twinklebug!!!*





MiaSRN62 said:


> Happy Birthday Twinklebug !!!!





tea pot said:


> *Happy Birthday Twinklebug*





I Book He Pays said:


> *Twinklebug* ~ Happy Birthday!  Enjoy your day!!!





twokats said:


> Ditto.  Hope it was a very happy day!



Aw  Thank you guys. Yesterday was quiet, overall very good. It was a _thrill_ to see all the wonderful graphics and wishes here!  My kids all treated me well too. 

I'm making a promise to myself to be at the villas this time next year. I never break a promise  Hopefully the WL will be good to me and VWL will be home for the long weekend.



Granny said:


> A few more pix from the World...
> 
> Thought you might enjoy the BWV decorations even though this is a VWL thread.
> 
> Lobby decorations...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Bobbi and I agreed on, BWV does a great job in decorating for the holidays!



Thanks for the BWV shots Granny!  13 days before we check in!


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday TwinkleBug!!!
> 
> Sorry Im late



LOL - thank you! You're not that late - just a few hours! ... There are still cupcakes on the counter - would you care for white or green frosting?


----------



## twinklebug

Getting nostalgic here...

Another pic from the last time we were at the lodge in Dec 2009 - 
DS (12) is fuming by the fire down there... mad that his sister won't let him put on the movie he wants in the room. I don't like to see the kids fight, but I think this is the moment he learned to slow down and appreciate the lodge  (thanks for putting up with the bad quality)


----------



## Muushka

twinklebug said:


> LOL - thank you! You're not that late - just a few hours! ... There are still cupcakes on the counter - would you care for white or green frosting?



I'll take green (as long as it's not mint!!!).  We hope it was happy.

Any *Mythbusters *fans out there (Mr Muush lives for that show!)?  Here is something for your eyes to feast on:

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2011/12/06/tv-experiment-goes-awry-sends-cannonball-rocketing-through-homes/


----------



## Granny

*Muush*...I'm a Mythbusters fan (see my current thread title on DVC Mousellaneous) and wow, that's quite a story.  Those guys are usually super safety conscious, it's hard to believe they did that.  Really, really happy that nobody was hurt.

I see some pretty fat checks getting cut to at least three families coming out of this one. 

*Twinklebug*...great that you are able to put memories and pictures together like that.  And yes, it's good that your son learned early how to calmly handle the whims of the female half of this world.


----------



## Inkmahm

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Dedicated just means no connecting studio which is nice b/c you don't have to deal with the door and it may be a little quieter.  We never heard a peep from the rooms around us.  There are 27 or 28 of them on various floors at VWL.
> 
> Here's a couple of pics from our 5th floor room:
> 
> 
> 
> From the bedroom balcony looking towards the living room balcony and the balcony next door which is a lock-off studio that connects to the 1Br on the other side of it.



Yes, that's exactly what our villa looks like.  This picture looks like ours, too, except the middle one is our living room and the far side is the bedroom in the one bedroom dedicated.    We really like this room!


----------



## Inkmahm

We are just getting moving today after a great day yesterday.  We got to GKTW to do our volunteer work on the train.  It took awhile for the engineer to have time to come train us but Dynaguy learned to drive and I learned to be conductor and run the wheelchair lift.  We didn't get a map of the place, just once around with the engineer.  Not a lot of training!

Things went well until we ran out of gas at an intersection.  Oops.  They told us the tank was full of propane when we started but it wasn't. A gasket was missing on the coupler so it was leaking out.  Got that fixed and then we finally had a family that needed the wheel chair lift.  Of course, it didn't work!  I got it down just fine but the end thingie wouldn't flip down so the wheelchair could roll on to the lift.  ARRRGGG.  We had to call for help again.  It was near the end of our shift so they said just to bring it back then and the engineer would fix it.  

The first half our or so of driving around we had no people who needed us so that was kind of boring.  Once people started riding the train so I had people to talk to, it was fun!  Met families and kids from different states.  They were all so nice, even when we were struggling with the machinery.  We will definitely be back to do it again.

The GKTW village itself is amazing.  They are side by side condo style buildings and they all have yards and driveways.  They look like they are right out of a fairytale/cartoon.  Painted in really bright colors, etc.  There is a huge playground, pool, water park type water fountains, ice cream shop, etc.  All of it is free to the families along with the tickets to the parks.  

I even have a tie in to our lodge!  Our engineer trainer was telling us his wife works at Disney at the lodge.  She's a waitress at Whispering Canyon, has been there since the beginning.  I jokingly asked if his wife was the waitress with the propeller beanie hat.  She is!  She can't wear the hat anymore because a new manager told her it wasn't in line with the theme of the lodge.  But his wife is M. T. Wallet, our favorite waitress!  What a small world. When we're there for breakfast we're supposed to tell her we met him and he's a crotchity old grouch.    I asked if she threw straws and ketchup at him at home and he said no, they just chill out at home. They have two kids, only one still in school.   I was having a ball imagining what their dinners were like at home.


----------



## suemom2kay

Inkmahm said:


> Thanks for the prayers, everyone!  Mom is doing well at home although she still has pain in her chest and can't move very well.  She would normally make Sunday dinner for us but we're taking her out instead.  I'm trying to get her to keep resting as much as possible.
> 
> My mom is off the hook for bad behaviour but my brother is driving me crazy.  He can't accept that some times things just happen.  He is insisting that mom is having strokes (got his medical degree at Sears.)  She had no stroke symptoms at all (both my grandma and dad had strokes, we've seen them first hand).  She sat in a car too long for a long trip after having had a knee replacement putting her at risk and she got blood clots.  Period.  No stroke!  ARRRRGGHH.



Tell your brother that blood clots in your legs, head to your lungs.  Clots in your hearts (and sometimes arms head to your brain).  Nursing Degree from college.

Glad your Mom is doing well.  PE's are SCARY!


----------



## jimmytammy

Keep those pics and trip reports coming folks!!  Enjoying living through your trips.

Twokats  Glad Kati liked the hug.  She is such a sweetheart.

Inkmahm  Love that room!  We have stayed in it twice.  I recognize the roofline, its what makes it stand out.  We love the 5th floor.  So quite
Also, that story about MT at WCC reminds us of our encounter with her.  She waited on us once and it was def. memorable.  She picked on our very shy DS who was maybe 10-11 at the time.  She was telling him to meet her by the pool at 4 when she got off work and they would go on a date, she would bring her bikini.  She was a hoot and still to this day we rib him about his girl MT.
If you have a pic of her or happen to see her this trip, please get a pic, would love to show her to my DS.  She is so funny.  I remember telling T how she could have been a standup comedian.


----------



## Inkmahm

suemom2kay said:


> Tell your brother that blood clots in your legs, head to your lungs.  Clots in your hearts (and sometimes arms head to your brain).  Nursing Degree from college.
> 
> Glad your Mom is doing well.  PE's are SCARY!



Thanks!   I will remember that.  He finally talked to my mom's doctor when he went with her to her appointment yesterday.  The doctor is being very patient with him and said he will look up all the tests mom had back in 2009 when she fell the first time and broke her neck.  He said they DID check for stroke (I knew that) and there was none.  My brother still won't believe the doctor, I'm sure, when he calls to tell my brother all the tests and their results.

To me, it makes perfect sense that the clots came from the leg after the knee replacement.  The doctor told her she is very lucky that they are numerous but small so they aren't smack in the middle of her lungs causing her more breathing trouble.  She says she can feel her breathing getting easier when she takes a deep breath so the medicine is working.  She's just really tired.  I keep telling her not to worry about getting things done for Christmas. All that matters is that she is here, not whether she gets her cookies baked or not.


----------



## Inkmahm

jimmytammy said:


> Keep those pics and trip reports coming folks!!  Enjoying living through your trips.
> 
> Twokats  Glad Kati liked the hug.  She is such a sweetheart.
> 
> Inkmahm  Love that room!  We have stayed in it twice.  I recognize the roofline, its what makes it stand out.  We love the 5th floor.  So quite
> Also, that story about MT at WCC reminds us of our encounter with her.  She waited on us once and it was def. memorable.  She picked on our very shy DS who was maybe 10-11 at the time.  She was telling him to meet her by the pool at 4 when she got off work and they would go on a date, she would bring her bikini.  She was a hoot and still to this day we rib him about his girl MT.
> If you have a pic of her or happen to see her this trip, please get a pic, would love to show her to my DS.  She is so funny.  I remember telling T how she could have been a standup comedian.


I don't have a picture of her but I will take my camera to the groupie breakfast meet tomorrow to see if I can catch her.  I'm not sure if she works breakfast or not.  I've only seen her at lunch time but I've never eaten at WC for breakfast before.  She and her husband could have been a stand up comic team!  He was just as funny.


----------



## etemplet

***moved Post ***


----------



## suemom2kay

Inkmahm said:


> Thanks!   I will remember that.  He finally talked to my mom's doctor when he went with her to her appointment yesterday.  The doctor is being very patient with him and said he will look up all the tests mom had back in 2009 when she fell the first time and broke her neck.  He said they DID check for stroke (I knew that) and there was none.  My brother still won't believe the doctor, I'm sure, when he calls to tell my brother all the tests and their results.



Well then, you're brother is a lost cause... just let him spin.



Inkmahm said:


> I keep telling her not to worry about getting things done for Christmas. All that matters is that she is here, not whether she gets her cookies baked or not.



That is the best advice you can give.  We lost my Mom right before Christmas 2 years ago and she is so missed that words can't describe it.  Glad you're Mom is doing so well.


----------



## tea pot

suemom2kay said:


> That is the best advice you can give.  We lost my Mom right before Christmas 2 years ago and she is so missed that words can't describe it.  Glad you're Mom is doing so well.



So Sorry
Christmas time can be hard when we miss loved ones we have lost
I thinks esp our mothers.


----------



## tea pot

All packed
Just need to water the plants and fill the bird feeders in the AM

Have a great Groupie Breakfast tomorrow 
take pictures....

I'll be seeing some of you real soon 
*Inkmahm, Di and Dad*
I cant wait and as my oldest daughter says

*Bring on the Magic ! *


----------



## Granny

Well the 2011 Groupie Holiday Meet/Part I is in the books and it was a great success.  Here's the visual proof taken in the Iron Spike room (yeah I know) at VWL...








From left to right we have Dizny Di, Dizny Dad, Disney Lovin Iowan, Mr. DLI, Inkmahm, Dynaguy, TwoKats, Stopher, Kati, Granny, Mrs Granny.

Yes we have other names but I didn't ask the others about using them so I've stuck to the DIS user names.  

We had a great time getting to know each other, and many of this group will be getting together for breakfast tomorrow morning.  

Thanks to all who came and shared vacation time trading stories.  Mrs Granny and I had a wonderful time meeting each of you!


----------



## blossomz

What an awesome bunch of groupies!!  I must somehow find a way to join all of you!  Sounds like you are having a wonderful time.


----------



## stopher1

Granny said:


> Well the 2011 Groupie Holiday Meet/Part I is in the books and it was a great success.  Here's the visual proof taken in the Iron Spike room (yeah I know) at VWL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right we have Dizny Di, Dizny Dad, Disney Lovin Iowan, Mr. DLI, Inkmahm, Dynaguy, TwoKats, Stopher, Kati, Granny, Mrs Granny.
> 
> Yes we have other names but I didn't ask the others about using them so I've stuck to the DIS user names.
> 
> We had a great time getting to know each other, and many of this group will be getting together for breakfast tomorrow morning.
> 
> Thanks to all who came and shared vacation time trading stories.  Mrs Granny and I had a wonderful time meeting each of you!



Thanks Granny for getting this posted.  I just got online in order to do so, and happily see that it's already there!    Sorry we won't see you two in the morning for breakfast - but so very glad that you were there tonight. It was great to finally meet you in person, and your lovely bride too.  Have a safe trip home!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Well the 2011 Groupie Holiday Meet/Part I is in the books and it was a great success.  Here's the visual proof taken in the Iron Spike room (yeah I know) at VWL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right we have Dizny Di, Dizny Dad, Disney Lovin Iowan, Mr. DLI, Inkmahm, Dynaguy, TwoKats, Stopher, Kati, Granny, Mrs Granny.
> 
> Yes we have other names but I didn't ask the others about using them so I've stuck to the DIS user names.
> 
> We had a great time getting to know each other, and many of this group will be getting together for breakfast tomorrow morning.
> 
> Thanks to all who came and shared vacation time trading stories.  Mrs Granny and I had a wonderful time meeting each of you!



Thanks for this Granny.  So great to see familar faces along with getting to know faces of a few we have yet to  meet in person, but feel we already know them.  So glad you folks could have the meet, only wish we could have been there


----------



## jimmytammy

Inkmahm said:


> I don't have a picture of her but I will take my camera to the groupie breakfast meet tomorrow to see if I can catch her.  I'm not sure if she works breakfast or not.  I've only seen her at lunch time but I've never eaten at WC for breakfast before.  She and her husband could have been a stand up comic team!  He was just as funny.



The last time we saw her was at breakfast.  DD wasnt there, she was in room and we were telling her how she missed Caseys GF.  Hope you see her so you can tell her about meeting her DH.  You folks have fun at breakfast!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Andre Bocelli and the Mormon Tabernacle Choir singing The Lords Prayer.  Powerful!!!!

http://www.angelfire.com/ak2/intelligencerreport/bocelli_lord_prayer.html


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...thanks for the link to the video.  Oddly, as many times as I've heard the Mormon Tabernacle Choir, I had never seen them on video.  It was a beautiful and moving recording.  Thank you.


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> Well the 2011 Groupie Holiday Meet/Part I is in the books and it was a great success.  Here's the visual proof taken in the Iron Spike room (yeah I know) at VWL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right we have Dizny Di, Dizny Dad, Disney Lovin Iowan, Mr. DLI, Inkmahm, Dynaguy, TwoKats, Stopher, Kati, Granny, Mrs Granny.
> 
> Yes we have other names but I didn't ask the others about using them so I've stuck to the DIS user names.
> 
> We had a great time getting to know each other, and many of this group will be getting together for breakfast tomorrow morning.
> 
> Thanks to all who came and shared vacation time trading stories.  Mrs Granny and I had a wonderful time meeting each of you!



Great picture!  Thanks for posting Granny.

How's the weather down there?  Looks like everyone is wearing long sleeves.  I thought it was in the low to mid 70s?


----------



## stopher1

horselover said:


> Great picture!  Thanks for posting Granny.
> 
> How's the weather down there?  Looks like everyone is wearing long sleeves.  I thought it was in the low to mid 70s?



Back to 74 today, after a 2 day coldsnap... down to 42 at night.  You can't see me, but I am in shorts standing in the back.


----------



## Inkmahm

jimmytammy said:


> The last time we saw her was at breakfast.  DD wasnt there, she was in room and we were telling her how she missed Caseys GF.  Hope you see her so you can tell her about meeting her DH.  You folks have fun at breakfast!!



We had a great breakfast!  Unfortunately, I didn't remember to bring my camera.  MT Wallet was there, in her usual area of tables.  We had Sidetrack Sue as our waitress, who was also very good.  Stopher wasn't quite awake yet so he was called on to sing the "Happy and you know it" song around the restaurant with Sidetrack Sue.   

Missed MT Wallet this time but maybe we'll get back there yet before we leave.


----------



## Dynaguy

http://www.whattodoinmtdora.com/

Mount Dora- the city we were talking about at breakfast today.

Oops- time to leave to go to lunch!


----------



## eliza61

Thanks for the cool picture Granny!!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Everyone and Happy Friday!

*twinklebug *~I'm late in responding but if you have any cupcakes left I'll take a white one!  Glad you had a nice birthday!

*Inkmahm* ~ You had an adventurous day with GKTW and happy that all of you had fun. Small world that your trainer's wife works at the lodge. Your mom is very lucky to be here and hope she's doing better.

*Granny* ~ Thanks so much for posting the Groupie Meet picture! Nice to put faces with the screen name. Everyone looks fantastic!

Did anyone have the famous skillet for breakfast?

*suemom2kay* ~ I'm very sorry that this time of year is very difficult for you due to your mom's passing. It's not easy. My father passed in December and it's still tough to deal with. 

*tea pot* ~ Have a great time!

*jimmytammy* ~ Thanks for the link. Beautiful!!  

*Stopher* ~ Congrats on being selected to sing at breakfast! Love it! LOL

For those at the world... have fun!!! Keep those pictures coming! For the rest of us at home... sigh.... enjoy your weekend!


----------



## stopher1

Oh yes, Sidetrack Sue, or Sidekick Sue as I called her... or Sidewinder as Dad called her... snuck up behind me while I was stretching and suddenly I'm hauled up to the front to sing for the restaurant. Fun stuff... as I told the Groupies afterwards, I'm just there for everyone's amusement. 

I did get some pics, but others might post before me since I'm currently on a bus for Port Canaveral & the Monarch of the Seas going to the Bahamas.  See ya soon!


----------



## stopher1

Dynaguy said:


> http://www.whattodoinmtdora.com/
> 
> Mount Dora- the city we were talking about at breakfast today.
> 
> Oops- time to leave to go to lunch!



Enjoy those next two meals today!  And enjoy the rest of your stay.


----------



## SantaRay

Just wanted to pop on and wish all a Very Merry Christmas! Just talked to my wife, who is at VWL for the next few days, and got me thinking about the Groupies. I haven't been on here in ages. Glad to see the thread still going strong.


----------



## Muushka

Dynaguy said:


> http://www.whattodoinmtdora.com/
> 
> Mount Dora- the city we were talking about at breakfast today.
> 
> Oops- time to leave to go to lunch!





Mount Dora!  I have always wanted to visit there (and no, I'm not kidding!)



SantaRay said:


> Just wanted to pop on and wish all a Very Merry Christmas! Just talked to my wife, who is at VWL for the next few days, and got me thinking about the Groupies. I haven't been on here in ages. Glad to see the thread still going strong.



Hi Santa Ray   Good to see you and ~Merry Christmas~

I loved seeing the Groupie meet, remembering it fondly last year (and breakfast too).  Stoph, you sang!  You go man!

Keep having fun one and all!


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher
 You are in an elite class of people.  Tammy found herself entertaining the whole WCC gang once around the whole restaurant on a stick horse while singing Happy Birthday to some complete stranger of a man.  Not many folks in this world can say they entertained a whole restaurant.  Too funny!!

I have you envisioned in my head doing that song.  Way to take one for the team Stopher.  Have a great cruise!


----------



## jimmytammy

SantaRay said:


> Just wanted to pop on and wish all a Very Merry Christmas! Just talked to my wife, who is at VWL for the next few days, and got me thinking about the Groupies. I haven't been on here in ages. Glad to see the thread still going strong.



Merry Christmas to you as well!!  Glad you are back, visit with us more often


----------



## eliza61

The menfolk volunteer to cut Christmas trees for senior citizens every year so I have a rare Sunday free....  They love it!  A bunch of trees and the opportunity to swing a deadly weapon, legally!!


----------



## Granny

Great pictures Eliza...thanks for sharing!  And I hope your free Sunday was an enjoyable one.  

Speaking of pictures, where's that Groupie breakfast meet picture from a couple of days ago.  C'mon folks, you know how we love our photos!!


----------



## blossomz

I second Granny!  

Thanks Eliza!

Anyone book the members only cruise?  We will be on the 3 day in Jan 2013!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Ahhh....those VWL pic *eliza*....thanks !!!

Thanks also for the pic of the groupie meet *Granny* ! You all look great 

*Jimmytammy*....great link

Hello and happy holidays to you *Santa Ray *!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Monday everybody!!

T and I went to the Panthers Falcons game yesterday.  We almost won

Is everybody ready for Christmas?  We still have a little shopping to do, but this year all family members are in agreement to either draw names, no gifts at all or give to charity.  The economy is serving us in more than one way, IMO.  As we draw our belts tighter, so too do we draw closer to our Creator.


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Monday everybody!!
> 
> *T and I went to the Panthers Falcons game yesterday.  We almost won*
> Is everybody ready for Christmas?  We still have a little shopping to do, but this year all family members are in agreement to either draw names, no gifts at all or give to charity.  The economy is serving us in more than one way, IMO.  As we draw our belts tighter, so too do we draw closer to our Creator.



Ooh that must have been fun.  I enjoy going to games (football and baseball) even though I'm not a big football fan.

We're pretty much done, Dh's parents are from Lisbon Portugal so for much of the kids younger years we schlept overseas for Christmas or to my parents house.  so pretty much my kids never really had holidays with lots of gifts. getting there was enough to keep our wallets light.  

A little Christmas around the world moment.  

In Lisbon, Santa claus is not the big Kahoona, gifts are brought from the 3 Wise men so generally kids will get 3 or 4 gifts.  Christmas Eve is the more "celebratory" day.  If you guys ever want to travel some where, where food is an integral part of the celebration than Portugal is your nirvana.  Literally you start feasting on Christmas eve,  have a major chow down on Christmas morning (folks will stay up after midnight mass and literally cook all night for the Christmas breakfast) and then you have a daily pigfest until January 5th.  What we see as a traditional Turkey dinner is actually served during Lunch on Christmas with people sort of eating their way from house to house.    the thought being that you're supposed to go caroling at night so some how afer eating non stop for 24 hours you're supposed to have energy to sing.


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza
Interesting how other countries celebrate Christmas.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## suemom2kay

tea pot said:


> So Sorry
> Christmas time can be hard when we miss loved ones we have lost
> I thinks esp our mothers.



Aww thank you.  Very hard, but holding on to wonderful memories.


----------



## suemom2kay

I Book He Pays said:


> *suemom2kay* ~ I'm very sorry that this time of year is very difficult for you due to your mom's passing. It's not easy. My father passed in December and it's still tough to deal with.


Thank you so much.  I deal with death and dying frequently at work (ICU Nurse) and that has actually helped me in the last year.  I miss her a lot, but have a cry here or there and move on to having a great time with family and friends.  I would be in so much trouble with her if I didn't! 

Love your screen name, BTW.


----------



## stopher1

Granny said:


> Great pictures Eliza...thanks for sharing!  And I hope your free Sunday was an enjoyable one.
> 
> Speaking of pictures, where's that Groupie breakfast meet picture from a couple of days ago.  C'mon folks, you know how we love our photos!!



Sorry everyone - I have been on a cruise since the afternoon of that breakfast meet.  At HHI tonight through early afternoon tomorrow - then head home.  I thought for sure one of the others there might have uploaded something by now... but apparently not.   I'll find them on the camera card, and get some uploaded.


----------



## Inkmahm

stopher1 said:


> Sorry everyone - I have been on a cruise since the afternoon of that breakfast meet.  At HHI tonight through early afternoon tomorrow - then head home.  I thought for sure one of the others there might have uploaded something by now... but apparently not.   I'll find them on the camera card, and get some uploaded.



I was just going to mention that you took pictures but I'd forgotten my camera for breakfast so I have none.  How was the cruise?


----------



## stopher1

Here you go... from breakfast this past Friday at WCC... unfortunately they didn't put us all at one table (like last year), but rather two separate ones - so we kept the two family groups together at one table, and the rest of us were at the other one - of course the other table was still two family units and then me thrown in just because I was there.  We never got a definitive, single shot like the night prior - but these still give an idea of the fun we had that morning.  I'm sure when Di and Dad get home, he'll think about posting one or two (from work - since they still have dial-up at home out there in the "bermuda triangle vortex of no hi-speed service" in nothern Ohio) - since I did see him taking a shot or two of me "performance" before the entire restaurant.






From L to R: Dynaguy, Inkmahm, Dizny Dad & Dizny Di








From R to L:  Disney Loving Iowan, MR. Disney Loving Iowan, Disney Loving Iowan's Aunt Jan, and a nice gentleman related to Disney Loving Iowan, but I feel terrible because I don't remember his name







From L to R:  Katie, two Kats, Clay   (Katie said that she will start posting on the boards...   - both Dad and I gave her a big  when she told us that.  


And just to prove that I was there, I'm throwing this one in as well







and this one too...







Here's one of the ketchup tower that I made, along with my "non-breakfast" drink in the oversized, pitcher-like glass






We NEVER even asked for ketchup, either.  A server from a completely different table came up offering us ketchup since her guests were leaving, and really before we could even reply, there the kids were with all that red stuff.  And of course this just irritated Sidekick Sue.  She just kept griping about it each time she'd stop by the table.  Finally after she made me get up and sing for the restaurant, I made her get rid of it all.  She then called for all the kids to come and get some ketchup and send it away to other tables.  That was fun.  Di and I just kept handing bottles off to little kids to distribute amongst the tables.


----------



## stopher1

Inkmahm said:


> I was just going to mention that you took pictures but I'd forgotten my camera for breakfast so I have none.  *How was the cruise?*



Wonderful.  I didn't want to get off the ship. Wished it were a 7, 10, 12 or longer trip.  Can't wait to go again...

I'm not sure exactly how many shots I took just yet... but I will say that there were probably somewhere between 300 - 800.  Rough guess.  

You all were commenting on my nice camera, which again, is new.  Got it about a month ago.  I wasn't sure what it could do exactly (despite all of the fun shots I've been taking) - until I captured several of these.  The first I've played around with the panaroma feature before - but this one is specifically for Di and Dad, since they love SSR too.







With my other camera, the point & shoot variety, I could never get anything like these next ones I'm about to share. The only thing I ever captured was a white blur such as this one








or a relatively small dot such as this one.  








But these next ones just really show what the zoom & aperture settings can do.



























I'm thrilled with it for so many shots I've gotten over the past week and a half.


----------



## jimmytammy

Great shots Stopher!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Inkmahm

Wow!  Great pictures, Stopher.   Even the one I took came out great and that isn't always the case!

Did you like the cruise as much as a DCL cruise?

Today we're off to Animal Kingdom, another DIS meet at BCV and then the airport.  Boo hoo.  Time to get Dynaguy to get moving!


----------



## horselover

Stopher - thanks for all the great pics.  I love putting faces to names.  Those moon shots were awesome!   

1 week from today I'll be checking into the Lodge!!!!


----------



## Granny

*Stopher*...thanks for posting the pictures.  Looks like another successful Groupie meet in the books!! 

*Eliza*...thanks for sharing your "Christmas Around the World" insight.  It's amazing how this event is celebrated so differently in the various parts of the world.  Even traveling around the EPCOT countries was fascinating as the various storytellers told the Christmas stories from their homes.


----------



## Dynaguy

stopher1 said:


> Enjoy those next two meals today!  And enjoy the rest of your stay.


Thanks, we did!



Muushka said:


> Mount Dora!  I have always wanted to visit there (and no, I'm not kidding!)


 We went there to do a segway tour. The town is friendly to electric vehicles. It also has a lot of antiques.

I should probably give some backround info. At breakfast we were comparing notes about breaking up the winter with Disney trips, and Disney Di expressed a wish to retire to Florida. 

Disney Dad was explaning about some complications in fees spiraling  for a location near the World on acount of a high number of defaults brought on by a bad economy.

I brought up Mt. Dora as one of the few places we'd been to in Florida that we wouldn't mind actually living in ( at least in a non-hurricane season month ) and thought that the real estate was still within reason.


----------



## jimmytammy

Note to DynaGuy, Inkmahm, DiznyDad and Di

If you folks move to FL, dont forget all of us groupies.  We like to visit...a lot

Seriously, folks we know who have relocated to FL say people who never visited before when they lived elsewhere, all of a sudden want to visit


----------



## Muushka

Dynaguy said:


> Thanks, we did!
> 
> We went there to do a segway tour. The town is friendly to electric vehicles. It also has a lot of antiques.
> 
> I should probably give some backround info. At breakfast we were comparing notes about breaking up the winter with Disney trips, and Disney Di expressed a wish to retire to Florida.
> 
> Disney Dad was explaning about some complications in fees spiraling  for a location near the World on acount of a high number of defaults brought on by a bad economy.
> 
> I brought up Mt. Dora as one of the few places we'd been to in Florida that we wouldn't mind actually living in ( at least in a non-hurricane season month ) and thought that the real estate was still within reason.



DDad and I were both looking at Celebration (if I remember correctly).  But like you said, the HO fees are ridiculous.
I had heard about Mt Dora about 20 years ago as being a very nice town.  When we lived in S FL I kept bugging Mr Muush to take me to Mt Dora, but he never did.  And when we go to FL, it never seems to be high on our list.  I think I need to do my own Mt Dora excursion!  I checked www.zillow.com and their real estate situation is not as dire as a lot of FL cities.  That in itself is encouraging.  Looking good!  Maybe we will be neighbors some day!  

JimmyTammy, of course you can come and stay for a visit!



*And now, another birthday!!!

Happy Birthday Mickeymorse!!!!!!​*


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday MickeyMorse!!!


----------



## cheer4bison

Hi everyone!

Just returned from a weekend trip to the World.  While I was disappointed to miss the groupie meets (by one day!), I did get the chance to visit our beloved lodge.  Did anyone else notice that these two were back?  They look awesome.  I missed them during our visit in October and was just tickled to see that our bison friends have returned to the front of the lodge.


----------



## Muushka

Oh Cheer4, no wonder you look out for these handsome guys!


----------



## Dynaguy

Muushka said:


> DDad and I were both looking at Celebration (if I remember correctly).  But like you said, the HO fees are ridiculous.
> I had heard about Mt Dora about 20 years ago as being a very nice town.  When we lived in S FL I kept bugging Mr Muush to take me to Mt Dora, but he never did.  And when we go to FL, it never seems to be high on our list.  I think I need to do my own Mt Dora excursion!  I checked www.zillow.com and their real estate situation is not as dire as a lot of FL cities.  That in itself is encouraging.  Looking good!  Maybe we will be neighbors some day!



We're kinda hoping for pet friendly Disney Villas, but that could make us neighbors, too.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for sharing Jill


----------



## stopher1

I know that we just passed a major day last week in American history, where 70 years ago the world changed forever, along with the course of the great war... but just in case you all have forgotten what a black day today is... see here to see how 45 years ago today the world was again changed forever.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

Is everyone done shopping for Christmas?

*SantaRay* ~ Wishing you a Merry Christmas as well! 

*eliza61* ~ Great photos! Hope you enjoyed your Sunday off! I enjoyed reading how other countries celebrates Christmas. Thanks for sharing! 

*jimmytammy* ~ Mom is coming over for dinner on Christmas and that's about it. Tree was up before Thanksgiving but the official lighting was on Thanksgiving after mom/DH/I ate dinner.

*suemom2kay* ~ Being a ICU nurse is a difficult job and I praise you for the work that you do... as well as anyone that works in the medical field. You can't help but shed some tears during the holidays but also remember the good times you had. Thanks for the compliment on my screen name... it's unique but also very true! 

*Stopher1* ~ Love the pictures and thanks so much for posting them.  So nice to have faces associated with screen names. Everyone looks wonderful! The ketchup tower is a hoot! How was your cruise? Just to double check... did you sail on Royal Caribbean Monarch of the Seas? How was HHI? Love that resort and miss being there as well as HHI.

*Mickeymorse* ~ Happy Birthday!

*cheer4bison* ~ Welcome back and great photo! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Nicoal13

Great pictures of the Groupie meet. I also like to put faces to names  

The moon pictures are amazing! What a great camera. Also enjoyed the panoramic pictures of SSR. That is my home resort and I love how calm it is there. 

All done shopping!! Yippee! Did most of it online as well. Amazon got a lot of my money this year. I like the ability to buy most everything from one place. Now to do the wrapping. We have our first Christmas gathering this weekend with my Dad's family. Going to be a tough one since it's the first Christmas without my Grandpa. But we plan on going through a lot of old family photos, so that should be fun and bring some good memories and laughs. 

DS is 6 now and he is super excited about Christmas. We've been doing the Elf on the Shelf and he knows that "Gary" the Elf is watching him. Took DS to see Santa tonight as well. He wants the Epic Mickey game for Wii. He will be so excited for it on Christmas morning. 

Hope everyone else is enjoying their holiday preparations. I'm hoping for a white Christmas! No snow here in my part of WI. 

Hoping after the holidays are over, to start planning a trip to the world. Not sure when, but I have a good friend in NC who has never been and we haven't seen each other in 3 years. Hoping to meet her down there and enjoy a nice trip.


----------



## twinklebug

I love this one - going to try and replicate it with a better camera this year.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Good Morning Lodge Lovers!! I have a question. We will be at VWL in March. Is there a tour of the resort that discusses Walt's Steam Trains or something of that nature?


----------



## Muushka

Nicoal13 said:


> Great pictures of the Groupie meet. I also like to put faces to names
> 
> The moon pictures are amazing! What a great camera. Also enjoyed the panoramic pictures of SSR. That is my home resort and I love how calm it is there.
> 
> All done shopping!! Yippee! Did most of it online as well. Amazon got a lot of my money this year. I like the ability to buy most everything from one place. Now to do the wrapping. We have our first Christmas gathering this weekend with my Dad's family. Going to be a tough one since it's the first Christmas without my Grandpa. But we plan on going through a lot of old family photos, so that should be fun and bring some good memories and laughs.
> 
> DS is 6 now and he is super excited about Christmas. We've been doing the Elf on the Shelf and he knows that "Gary" the Elf is watching him. Took DS to see Santa tonight as well. He wants the Epic Mickey game for Wii. He will be so excited for it on Christmas morning.
> 
> Hope everyone else is enjoying their holiday preparations. I'm hoping for a white Christmas! No snow here in my part of WI.
> 
> Hoping after the holidays are over, to start planning a trip to the world. Not sure when, but I have a good friend in NC who has never been and we haven't seen each other in 3 years. Hoping to meet her down there and enjoy a nice trip.



Hi Nicole 

I'll bet your little guy is as cute as a button with excitement of Christmas in his cute little head.
I hope it works out for your friend to join you at the world.



twinklebug said:


> I love this one - going to try and replicate it with a better camera this year.



Love that shot.  Inspired now!



BWV Dreamin said:


> Good Morning Lodge Lovers!! I have a question. We will be at VWL in March. Is there a tour of the resort that discusses Walt's Steam Trains or something of that nature?



Just saying hi   I have not done the train thing at VWL (not sure why ) 
but they have a sign up in the Carolwood Pacific room with dates and times.



stopher1 said:


> I know that we just passed a major day last week in American history, where 70 years ago the world changed forever, along with the course of the great war... but just in case you all have forgotten what a black day today is... see here to see how 45 years ago today the world was again changed forever.



Thank you for the link.  Sad day


----------



## Granny

BWV Dreamin said:


> Good Morning Lodge Lovers!! I have a question. We will be at VWL in March. Is there a tour of the resort that discusses Walt's Steam Trains or something of that nature?



There is not a "tour" per se, but there is a scheduled day and time each week when a Disney train historian holds a talk in the Carolwood Pacific room.  He is a good speaker and has a ton of information about trains in general and the Disney trains in particular (including Walt's mini-train and the one at MK).   I'm assuming that this speaker will continue into next year.  Hopefully he gets enough attendance for them to continue it.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Muushka said:


> Hi Nicole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying hi  I have not done the train thing at VWL (not sure why )
> but they have a sign up in the Carolwood Pacific room with dates and times.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the link. Sad day


 


Granny said:


> There is not a "tour" per se, but there is a scheduled day and time each week when a Disney train historian holds a talk in the Carolwood Pacific room. He is a good speaker and has a ton of information about trains in general and the Disney trains in particular (including Walt's mini-train and the one at MK). I'm assuming that this speaker will continue into next year. Hopefully he gets enough attendance for them to continue it.


 Thank you both for this info!! I plan on attending. My husband is a train buff and has an outdoor train garden of Wilderness Lodge!!! Now I can see we will now have to look for these Walt trains !


----------



## blossomz

Stopher..thanks for posting those wonderful photos...makes us all feel we were right there with ya!

Happy birthday Mickey Morse!

I have done the train talk and enjoyed it a lot.  Just take a look at the sign that Muush was referring to for dates and times.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Friday to all!!

We are going to DDs 1 yr anniversary for working at Chick Fil A.  The owner is a great guy and does this for all employees.  Up to 20 people can be invited.  She is combining it with her BDay which was yesterday(same day Walt passed). 

Hoping Panthers will win this weekend

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## horselover

Just 2 more sleeps!!!             I'm so excited I'm about ready to burst!      

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...I hope the weekend was a special one for your daughter.  And of course, it didn't hurt that the Panthers put the hurt on the Texans!  

We spent the weekend at my daughter's college watching her graduate.  Wow, that time seemed to really fly by and it just doesn't seem possible that she has her degree already (even though she was on the 4 1/2 year plan  ).

Now she heads into the job market.  I pray she is able to find a decent job somewhere...and selfishly I hope it is in or close to St. Louis.


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> *We spent the weekend at my daughter's college watching her graduate.  Wow, that time seemed to really fly by and it just doesn't seem possible that she has her degree already (even though she was on the 4 1/2 year plan  ).*Now she heads into the job market.  I pray she is able to find a decent job somewhere...and selfishly I hope it is in or close to St. Louis.



CONGRATULATIONS!! 

Glad to hear that the time flies because I swear just getting Sid the squid to make up his mind seems like a herculean attempt.  He has applied to his top 7!!  This kid is trying to kill me.


----------



## eliza61

I'm becoming a lady of leisure here, with another weekend day off by myself.  LOL.  boys went to the Eagles/Jets game and so I got to play Sunday.

Since I can't get to WDW for the holiday, I decided to see what Christmas looks like in my home town NYC.  The big tradition in Manhattan is for the stores to decorate their windows.  For many kids, going to see the windows displays is a bit of a tradition.  I went annually as a little girl with my grandmother and siblings.


*In NY, we don't have ordinary bell ringers, they dance and invite the crowd to dance*
































*Macys 34th street.*


----------



## eliza61

*
This window display was really cool, the waves were continously rolling.  I forgot what store it was.*

*Disney store in Times square.*


















*Aaagh, I wanted to beat the crap outta this shister.  she had a cap in her hand and if you so much as took a picture of her she hounded you for a tip.   A few choice NYC verbs had her backing down. * 







This is Bryant Park, not far from Macys.  During the holidays it's patterned after the tea party scene in Alice in Wonderland.  Very pretty.  on the other side is a smaller ice skating rink and vendors have small "shops" to sell wares of all types.



















*St Patricks Cathedral.  Nativity manger was beautiful but no baby Jesus! *














And of course Rockerfeller Center.  It was early afternoon so the tree isn't that spectacular yet.


----------



## twinklebug

horselover said:


> Just 2 more sleeps!!!             I'm so excited I'm about ready to burst!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend.



How about ONE sleep?!!!  Can't wait can't wait...  need to de-stress  

*Eliza* - Beautiful shots! I've never been to NYC - I have to say that around here we were taught to fear NY over some baseball rivalry thing . You make it look fun and my itch to go see a big city is revived. I laughed at the Salvation Army dancers. I wish they'd do that in Boston verses the bell thing.

*Stopher *- lovely panoramic of SSR! 

*Jill *- thanks for the Bison report. It's good to know they're back out there grazing.


----------



## blossomz

Eliza..I love NYC at Christmas. I didn't get there this year so thanks for those great photos!  Really puts you in the holiday mood!

Tinkle bug...Hooray!!


----------



## Granny

Eliza...thanks for taking the time to post all those photos of NYC at Christmas season.  Looks like an amazing place to stroll around and look at all the decorations.  And of course, in NYC you can "visit" a lot more countries than at EPCOT!  

Somehow, it doesn't feel right to back Minnie off with some New York colloquialisms.   

Of course, it doesn't feel right to see her with her hand out hassling for dough either.


----------



## MiaSRN62

I also love NYC during the Christmas holidays---haven't been there in Dec since 2008 though. Beautiful photos eliza. 

Some of my VWL/DIS Facebook friends already heard (and I thank you for your kind words and congrats !)......I have amazing news....I am still in shock and often quite emotional. 

My daughter and her boyfriend of 14 months are in WDW now. They arrived yesterday and are staying in a MK view Bay Lake Tower studio. Last night, while they were sitting out on the balcony watching the holiday fireworks he proposed to her !!! I got the phone call when I was at work last night at 10 pm. 

I just didn't see this coming at all. I knew they were serious about eachother but she's so young (21). He is 24 and just graduated from FSU on Sat so I guess he felt ready to commit. Still riding the emotional roller coaster here ! Just wanted to share


----------



## bobbiwoz

I grew up I north Jersey.  For my early January birthday, DM would take me and a few friends to the 6:45 AM ( approx) Christmas show at radio city, then we'd eat at Horn & Hardart that was across the street.  After we would look at the windows.  Thanks for the pictures, Eliza! I never came to love NYC like my DM, but those were good times with my Mom, and precious memories!

Bobbi


----------



## twinklebug

MiaSRN62 said:


> My daughter and her boyfriend of 14 months are in WDW now. They arrived yesterday and are staying in a MK view Bay Lake Tower studio. Last night, while they were sitting out on the balcony watching the holiday fireworks he proposed to her !!! I got the phone call when I was at work last night at 10 pm.
> 
> I just didn't see this coming at all. I knew they were serious about eachother but she's so young (21). He is 24 and just graduated from FSU on Sat so I guess he felt ready to commit. Still riding the emotional roller coaster here ! Just wanted to share



How awesome is that?!! Congrats to them! I hope they have a nice long engagement while your DD gets her feet wet as an adult. I agree with you, she's still very young and is just starting to try the world out. ... Letting go is hard too...


----------



## stopher1

eliza those were wonderful pictures of NYC!  I love them so much, it really makes me want to get back there - and how very timely, as we just watched "Miracle on 34th Street" last night (not sure what's on tonight's agenda yet) - but it just fits so well with seeing your pictures this afternoon.     I love the city, and have yet to see the new Times Square Disney store. I really liked the 5th Avenue store, but am glad they're closer to that tourist center.  

I LOVE Bryant Park, it's so nice to see your pics of it.  And the nativity in the cathedral - awesome.  But of course there's no baby Jesus yet... at least I say that because we don't put him in the manger until Christmas Eve - until then, it's just an empty manger.


----------



## MiaSRN62

twinklebug said:


> How awesome is that?!! Congrats to them! I hope they have a nice long engagement while your DD gets her feet wet as an adult. I agree with you, she's still very young and is just starting to try the world out. ... Letting go is hard too...



Thank you *Twinklebug*......yes, hoping for at a 2 year engagement. Sounds like at least this amount from speaking to her. Letting go is very hard. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Inkmahm

Eliza- great pictures of NYC!  I've only been there once at Christmas time and that was December, 2003.   I took my mom with me for my one and only fitting for my wedding dress.  I got engaged at Thanksgiving and married on December 23rd the same year so I didn't have much time to get a dress.  We did sightseeing at Ellis Island, not so much of the stores other than Bloomingdale's, I think.  It was a short trip.

MiaSRN62- Congrats!  I know your daughter seems young to be married, but do you like the guy that will be your SIL?  Hopefully the answer is "yes."  My mom was just 21 when she got married and just 24 when she had me.  Now I think of 24 as being young even to get married!  I have a 20 year old niece and can't imagine her getting married any time in the near future.


----------



## Inkmahm

Yesterday, we discovered that one of the neighborhood cats had her litter under our deck.  We always thought the mom cat belonged to someone and was only let out during the day to roam.  Now we think she is a stray.  She is in great shape though.

The kittens look to be about 12 weeks old to me.  One is a long hair grey/brown tabby and one is a short hair grey/brown tabby.  The third is a short hair, all black.  I am hoping to find homes for them soon, before the weather gets too bad out there.  

I have fed them so I know they will stay around our house. This morning mom and the two tabby kittens were playing in the sunshine on the deck- very cute. 

 I've emailed just about everyone I know to see if anyone wants a kitten for Christmas.  So far, I have one woman who is looking for a kitten for her son.  He already has one cat and wants a male grey tabby.  I have a trap out to try to catch the two grey kittens to see if either is a male.

Do any of our groupies want a kitten for Christmas?  I will catch them and take them to the vet to make sure they are healthy.  And I'll arrange transportation to you, even if that means flying the kitten to you.   Any takers?


----------



## MiaSRN62

> MiaSRN62- Congrats! I know your daughter seems young to be married, but do you like the guy that will be your SIL? Hopefully the answer is "yes." My mom was just 21 when she got married and just 24 when she had me. Now I think of 24 as being young even to get married! I have a 20 year old niece and can't imagine her getting married any time in the near future.
> __________________


Thank you so much* Inkmahm*.....and yes, we all love Kyle. He's a good guy. He's very caring towards my daughter. They both are mature and have good head's on their shoulders. 
Anyone know if there is anything I can send them while they're still in WDW to congratulate them on their engagement ?


----------



## horselover

Eliza - thanks for the NYC pics.  Very pretty.     

Maria - congrats again to your DD

Well groupies this is it!  Tomorrow I'll be home & I can't tell you how excited I am.            I promise to be a good groupie & post as many pics as I can.  Can't promise they'll be live but how about semi-live?   

Wishing you all a wonderful holiday season!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thank you *horselover* for the congrats !!!!

Have a wonderful time in the WORLD !!!!


----------



## eliza61

MiaSRN62 said:


> I also love NYC during the Christmas holidays---haven't been there in Dec since 2008 though. Beautiful photos eliza.
> 
> .
> 
> My daughter and her boyfriend of 14 months are in WDW now. They arrived yesterday and are staying in a MK view Bay Lake Tower studio. Last night, while they were sitting out on the balcony watching the holiday fireworks he proposed to her !!! I got the phone call when I was at work last night at 10 pm.
> 
> I just didn't see this coming at all. I knew they were serious about eachother but she's so young (21). He is 24 and just graduated from FSU on Sat so I guess he felt ready to commit. Still riding the emotional roller coaster here ! Just wanted to share




So we've got a wonderful groupie daughter starting her adult life. (Granny)
Another groupie daughter starting her married life (Maria).

Come on, good news travels in threes!!!

Congratulations Maria (and daughter).  

Horselover,
Have a safe trip and a very a happy, healthy Christmas.


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza  Thanks for sharing those pics of NYC.  DD has wanted to go and we keep thinking we will.  Christmas looks like a great time!!

Maria Congrats!!  Hoping for a long engagement for your peace of mind.  Sounds like a great pair of young adults.

Julie Hope you folks have a great trip and we will be anxiously awaiting those pics and reports.  Hoping for a very Merry Christmas to you as well!!  Have fun!!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hello Groupies!

*Nicoal13* ~ Congrats on finishing your Christmas shopping! How was the family gathering over the weekend? Holidays are difficult when you lose someone that you love but you must always remember the good times and keep your grandpa's spirit alive. 

*jimmtammy *~ Congrats to your DDs anniversary at her job. Nice that the company does something to congratulate her. How was the party? Wishing her a Happy Belated Birthday and continued success at her job.

*horselover* ~ Have a fantastic vacation and enjoy!  If you see anything "zebra" think of me! LOL

*Granny* ~ Congrats on your daughter's graduation! Best of luck with her finding a job and hope she'll get one soon!

*eliza61* ~ I love your pictures of NYC and thanks so much for sharing. I haven't been in the city in years.  Always enjoyed the windows display, Rockerfeller Center, St. Patrick's and the energy that NYC has. 

*MiaSRN61* ~ Yahoo!! What a place to get engaged and how romantic! Congrats to your daughter and future SIL.  Would it be possible to arrange a dinner for them and pay for it? Call the restaurant, tell them that your daughter just got engaged and you would like to pay for dinner. See what they can do for you. Good luck!

Note...When my parents traveled to Maine many years ago, I spoke to the manager at the restaurant and explained that DH/I wanted to surprise them for dinner (dual birthday celebration for both), pay for it, etc. When mom/dad finished dinner, the restaurant contacted me and I provided them our credit card number. They mailed me a receipt of the bill to verify the charge.  Mom/dad was thrilled and the staff went over board to make their birthday celebrations special. 

*Inkmahm* ~  I hope you'll be able to find homes for the kittens. We already have three cats but appreciate the offer/kindness. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies!
Well, we're back! I haven't taken the time to go back and read the exploits of our cyber friends during our absence, but promise to do that this week!
We had wonderful weather and thoroughly enjoyed our various 'meets' - 3 to be exact. If you count our dinner with tea pot and her DH, then that would make 4!
So fun to meet up with stopher, inkmahm and dynaguy, granny and Mrs. granny, 2Kats and Katie, and DisneyLovinIowan and her DH.

The Lodge is beautiful, decorated for the holiday in all of its splendor.  DDad and I had the privilege of being Flag Family with Ranger Jack.  If you remember the photo of Ranger Stan with the little boy and the balloons on the Lodge's opening day, that photo is now framed and hung in the upper hallway as a lasting tribute to our favorite Ranger and friend. DDad took a photo.  Hopefully he'll have time to  post it in the near future.

Thinking of you Julie as you prepare for your adventure to the World. Enjoy your holiday!

I'll be very busy this week attending to last minute Christmas tasks - I guess that's the price one pays for vacationing in mid-December. 

Wishing one and all a very Merry Christmas and a Happy and Blessed New Year!

Di


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> I also love NYC during the Christmas holidays---haven't been there in Dec since 2008 though. Beautiful photos eliza.
> 
> Some of my VWL/DIS Facebook friends already heard (and I thank you for your kind words and congrats !)......I have amazing news....I am still in shock and often quite emotional.
> 
> My daughter and her boyfriend of 14 months are in WDW now. They arrived yesterday and are staying in a MK view Bay Lake Tower studio. Last night, while they were sitting out on the balcony watching the holiday fireworks he proposed to her !!! I got the phone call when I was at work last night at 10 pm.
> 
> I just didn't see this coming at all. I knew they were serious about eachother but she's so young (21). He is 24 and just graduated from FSU on Sat so I guess he felt ready to commit. Still riding the emotional roller coaster here ! Just wanted to share



Maria....that's awesome news!    And it sounds like they are approaching this without rushing into anything.

Did you see this post on the boards today?

Witnessing some pixie dust at BLT

At first I thought it might have been your daughter!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny and I Book
Thanks for the thoughts on DDs anniv.  It is unusual that a co. celebrates this, but the owner is a super great guy.  He is an ex. among the CFA operators and his 2 stores are looked at closely by the main operations as a top grossing and tops in happy customers.  I have told my DD she is in a unique situation and can gain much, even if she moves on at some point.

Granny Congrats on your DDs graduation!! 

Di  Glad yall saw that pic.  I was aware of it, but havent seen it yet.  Stan made a lasting impact on my life as well as many others, including some of us groupies.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> Maria....that's awesome news!    And it sounds like they are approaching this without rushing into anything.
> 
> Did you see this post on the boards today?
> 
> Witnessing some pixie dust at BLT
> 
> At first I thought it might have been your daughter!



Wow Granny ! I was in shock when she called me to give me the wonderful news. I was also at work, but I wonder if this was them ???? She told me they went up to TOWL to get some drinks ? But I did think I recall her saying it was on their balcony during the fireworks. I'm gonna text her right now......

Thanks to you *Granny*, *jimmytammy*, *eliza*, *IBHP* and *everyone *for your well wishes ! 
IBHP, they have several dinners planned already so I was thinking of having something special sent up from "in-room" dining at BLT/Contemp. I googled and saw there are/were buttons that said "just engaged" but when I called the front desk at Contemp today they said they had nothing like that  
Here is what I saw online and is also mentioned on the DIS, but the two CMs I spoke with seemed to not think they had them. Such a bummer. I actually asked the CM if there was "anything" they had to help them celebrate their new engagement and they said "we have some blank buttons that they can write on themselves". Lame for WDW and all their magic hype I think ? Oh well........maybe I can print these out and make the buttons for them. Just would have been nice for them to wear in WDW this week.


----------



## MiaSRN62

I did ask my daughter and it was not them at TOWL. She told me they were on their balcony watching the fireworks when Kyle proposed.  (that MK view came through on a waitlist in Oct).


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Jimmy...I hope the weekend was a special one for your daughter.  And of course, it didn't hurt that the Panthers put the hurt on the Texans!
> 
> We spent the weekend at my daughter's college watching her graduate.  Wow, that time seemed to really fly by and it just doesn't seem possible that she has her degree already (even though she was on the 4 1/2 year plan  ).
> 
> Now she heads into the job market.  I pray she is able to find a decent job somewhere...and selfishly I hope it is in or close to St. Louis.



Congratulations to daughter of Granny!  I hope she secures employment close to mom and Granny 



horselover said:


> Just 2 more sleeps!!!             I'm so excited I'm about ready to burst!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend.



Have a wonderful time HL!



jimmytammy said:


> Happy Friday to all!!
> 
> We are going to DDs 1 yr anniversary for working at Chick Fil A.  The owner is a great guy and does this for all employees.  Up to 20 people can be invited.  She is combining it with her BDay which was yesterday(same day Walt passed).
> 
> Hoping Panthers will win this weekend
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!!



I love Chick Fil A.  Great business model and great place for kids to receive excellent preparation for adult life.
That is so nice of the owner to do that for them.



eliza61 said:


> I'm becoming a lady of leisure here, with another weekend day off by myself.  LOL.  boys went to the Eagles/Jets game and so I got to play Sunday.
> 
> Since I can't get to WDW for the holiday, I decided to see what Christmas looks like in my home town NYC.  The big tradition in Manhattan is for the stores to decorate their windows.  For many kids, going to see the windows displays is a bit of a tradition.  I went annually as a little girl with my grandmother and siblings.




I loved seeing those pictures, E.  I used to go to NYC each Dec for several years when I lived in RI.  I forgot how beautiful it is.



MiaSRN62 said:


> I also love NYC during the Christmas holidays---haven't been there in Dec since 2008 though. Beautiful photos eliza.
> 
> Some of my VWL/DIS Facebook friends already heard (and I thank you for your kind words and congrats !)......I have amazing news....I am still in shock and often quite emotional.
> 
> My daughter and her boyfriend of 14 months are in WDW now. They arrived yesterday and are staying in a MK view Bay Lake Tower studio. Last night, while they were sitting out on the balcony watching the holiday fireworks he proposed to her !!! I got the phone call when I was at work last night at 10 pm.
> 
> I just didn't see this coming at all. I knew they were serious about eachother but she's so young (21). He is 24 and just graduated from FSU on Sat so I guess he felt ready to commit. Still riding the emotional roller coaster here ! Just wanted to share



Whoa Maria!  Congratulations to the mother of the bride to be!!!



stopher1 said:


> eliza those were wonderful pictures of NYC!  I love them so much, it really makes me want to get back there - *and how very timely, as we just watched "Miracle on 34th Street" *last night (not sure what's on tonight's agenda yet) - but it just fits so well with seeing your pictures this afternoon.     I love the city, and have yet to see the new Times Square Disney store. I really liked the 5th Avenue store, but am glad they're closer to that tourist center.
> 
> I LOVE Bryant Park, it's so nice to see your pics of it.  And the nativity in the cathedral - awesome.  *But of course there's no baby Jesus yet... at least I say that because we don't put him in the manger until Christmas Eve - until then, it's just an empty manger.*



Too funny Stopher.  I thought of the same things you did looking at those pictures.  We have our Christmas movies all lined up for the time prior to the big day.  We watched Miracle on 34th last week.  One of our favorites.  I can assume you are a purist?  The black and white version with Natalie Wood and Maureen O'hara?  Anything else is blasphemy to me!  The other night we watched Christmas Story (NOT the one with the kid with the glasses).  It is now on my top 5 list.  And then Polar Express the next night.  I love Christmas movies!



Inkmahm said:


> Yesterday, we discovered that one of the neighborhood cats had her litter under our deck.  We always thought the mom cat belonged to someone and was only let out during the day to roam.  Now we think she is a stray.  She is in great shape though.
> 
> The kittens look to be about 12 weeks old to me.  One is a long hair grey/brown tabby and one is a short hair grey/brown tabby.  The third is a short hair, all black.  I am hoping to find homes for them soon, before the weather gets too bad out there.
> 
> I have fed them so I know they will stay around our house. This morning mom and the two tabby kittens were playing in the sunshine on the deck- very cute.
> 
> I've emailed just about everyone I know to see if anyone wants a kitten for Christmas.  So far, I have one woman who is looking for a kitten for her son.  He already has one cat and wants a male grey tabby.  I have a trap out to try to catch the two grey kittens to see if either is a male.
> 
> Do any of our groupies want a kitten for Christmas?  I will catch them and take them to the vet to make sure they are healthy.  And I'll arrange transportation to you, even if that means flying the kitten to you.   Any takers?



Awww.  It is so kind of you to take care of momma and babies.  Our feral, Lucy, was a surprise to me.  I thought belonged to someone and just hung on our deck for the afternoon sun.  It wasn't until I left out a bowl of food to see if she would eat that I realized she was homeless.
I hope you find homes for all the kittens.



DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies!
> Well, we're back! I haven't taken the time to go back and read the exploits of our cyber friends during our absence, but promise to do that this week!
> We had wonderful weather and thoroughly enjoyed our various 'meets' - 3 to be exact. If you count our dinner with tea pot and her DH, then that would make 4!
> So fun to meet up with stopher, inkmahm and dynaguy, granny and Mrs. granny, 2Kats and Katie, and DisneyLovinIowan and her DH.
> 
> The Lodge is beautiful, decorated for the holiday in all of its splendor.  DDad and I had the privilege of being Flag Family with Ranger Jack.  If you remember the photo of Ranger Stan with the little boy and the balloons on the Lodge's opening day, that photo is now framed and hung in the upper hallway as a lasting tribute to our favorite Ranger and friend. DDad took a photo.  Hopefully he'll have time to  post it in the near future.
> 
> Thinking of you Julie as you prepare for your adventure to the World. Enjoy your holiday!
> 
> I'll be very busy this week attending to last minute Christmas tasks - I guess that's the price one pays for vacationing in mid-December.
> 
> Wishing one and all a very Merry Christmas and a Happy and Blessed New Year!
> 
> Di



Congrats on scoring the Flag Family.  Ranger Jack is a very nice man.


----------



## wildernessDad

My total dues over the 3 of my home resorts went up 9.2865 %.  I figured that it would go up more than usual, because if Aulani's dues were off kilter, then I figured the other resort's dues were someone off as well.

It doesn't make sense though.  Maybe I miscalculated.  Yeah, I see the boo boo.  The VGC property tax was prorated in 2010.

The actual number is 6.6214 %.


----------



## etemplet

I am looking at the purchase of another resort and am considering VWL.  It just so happens there is a contract with my exact use year that I would like to add.  I am wondering though, if I really need the 11 month booking window at VWL.  My preference would be for BWV and it's proximity to Epcot at DHS.  We just purchased at BLT so we have the Magic Kingdom covered. 

We are thinking of booking a vacation at the end of May at VWL.  It looks like a fun place and almost a Theme Park in its design and activities.

Input would be appreciated.

Merry Christmas !


----------



## stopher1

Greetings Groupies,

I'm not sure if this has been shared previously, or if any of you already have this, but this link for the Lodge's Christmas loop was shared with me on Facebook a couple of days ago and I just got around to downloading / listening to it, and thought I would share.  Enjoy.


----------



## bobbiwoz

stopher1 said:


> Greetings Groupies,
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been shared previously, or if any of you already have this, but this link for the Lodge's Christmas loop was shared with me on Facebook a couple of days ago and I just got around to downloading / listening to it, and thought I would share.  Enjoy.



Do you have to download?  Can you just listen to it?


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> My total dues over the 3 of my home resorts went up 9.2865 %.  I figured that it would go up more than usual, because if Aulani's dues were off kilter, then I figured the other resort's dues were someone off as well.
> 
> It doesn't make sense though.  Maybe I miscalculated.  Yeah, I see the boo boo.  The VGC property tax was prorated in 2010.
> 
> The actual number is 6.6214 %.



Too funny WD.  I saw you post and shook my head, hoping something was wrong!  Thank you for the update, I feel better.



etemplet said:


> I am looking at the purchase of another resort and am considering VWL.  It just so happens there is a contract with my exact use year that I would like to add.  I am wondering though, if I really need the 11 month booking window at VWL.  My preference would be for BWV and it's proximity to Epcot at DHS.  We just purchased at BLT so we have the Magic Kingdom covered.
> 
> We are thinking of booking a vacation at the end of May at VWL.  It looks like a fun place and almost a Theme Park in its design and activities.
> 
> Input would be appreciated.
> 
> Merry Christmas !



Judging by your statement that you would prefer BWV, that's where I would buy.  
But if like many of us who love VWL at Christmastime, that 11 month booking window is very helpful.

Good luck with your decision and feel free to visit our Groupie thread.

Merry Christmas


----------



## stopher1

bobbiwoz said:


> Do you have to download?  Can you just listen to it?



Not sure bobbi - I just downloaded it. It was a nice addition to my early afternoon.


----------



## DizGirl20

stopher1 said:


> Not sure bobbi - I just downloaded it. It was a nice addition to my early afternoon.



Hi thank you so very much for posting this - I am listening to it right now.  Silly question: I was able to open it up through your link, but can you purchase it directly through iTunes?

Thank you!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Too funny Stopher.  I thought of the same things you did looking at those pictures.  We have our Christmas movies all lined up for the time prior to the big day.  We watched Miracle on 34th last week.  One of our favorites. * I can assume you are a purist?  The black and white version with Natalie Wood and Maureen O'hara? * Anything else is blasphemy to me!  The other night we watched Christmas Story (NOT the one with the kid with the glasses).  It is now on my top 5 list.  And then Polar Express the next night.  I love Christmas movies!



Absolutely!  Nothing but the original for us.  

Polar Express is up tomorrow night, A Christmas Story (WITH the kid & the glasses) is on the agenda this evening. It's kind of a cult classic here in Indiana, since it is set here.  You can see those leg lamps in lots of windows here, there and all around town (not in my house though).  We've run through lots of the various animated specials, and others throughout the past couple of weeks.  A Christmas Carol is our traditional Christmas Eve flick (the one with George C. Scott is our favorite), and the Nativity Story is a new favorite as well.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thank you for the congrats *Muushka* !

And thanks for the link *stopher1* ! Listening to the music now


----------



## MiaSRN62

Just wanted to add in relation to Christopher's link.....they have a most beautiful guitar rendition of Carol of Bells (one of my favorite Christmas songs). Thanks again Christopher !


----------



## stopher1

DizGirl20 said:


> Hi thank you so very much for posting this - I am listening to it right now.  Silly question: I was able to open it up through your link, but can you purchase it directly through iTunes?
> 
> Thank you!



Not sure.  Perhaps...


----------



## jimmytammy

etemplet said:


> I am looking at the purchase of another resort and am considering VWL.  It just so happens there is a contract with my exact use year that I would like to add.  I am wondering though, if I really need the 11 month booking window at VWL.  My preference would be for BWV and it's proximity to Epcot at DHS.  We just purchased at BLT so we have the Magic Kingdom covered.
> 
> We are thinking of booking a vacation at the end of May at VWL.  It looks like a fun place and almost a Theme Park in its design and activities.
> 
> Input would be appreciated.
> 
> Merry Christmas !



As much as I would love to say buy at VWL, you have to follow your heart.  If BWV is what you really want, then BWV needs to be it.  Dont settle(cant believe Im saying this)for something based on it seems right at this moment.  Later you may regret and be stuck.  VWL is a wonderful resort, in fact its tops as far as DVC is concerned.  Biased, yes, but many of us are here.  But many will tell you the same.  A good contract for BWV will come along, be patient. VWL is a tough one to get at Christmas, but the rest of the year, not as bad.  
And as Muushka says, we love our groupies, so dont be a stranger.


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> Absolutely!  Nothing but the original for us.
> 
> Polar Express is up tomorrow night, A Christmas Story (WITH the kid & the glasses) is on the agenda this evening. It's kind of a cult classic here in Indiana, since it is set here.  You can see those leg lamps in lots of windows here, there and all around town (not in my house though).  We've run through lots of the various animated specials, and others throughout the past couple of weeks.  A Christmas Carol is our traditional Christmas Eve flick (the one with George C. Scott is our favorite), and the Nativity Story is a new favorite as well.



EEEKKKK A Christmas Story is pretty much a cult classic anywhere in the US!

Stoph, you trust me, right man?  Give Christmas Story (no A, foreign film dubbed in English) a try.  It is Santa's beginnings!

I am watching/finishing The Nativity Story with one of our ESL students tomorrow 
(I think I told you about her on the phone last week).
She is really getting into the Christmas spirit!


----------



## jimmytammy

stopher
Thanks for sharing the link.  I have searched for this music before and gave up.  Hope is restored!!  Its funny, DS and me were at  DDs CFA and heard a song from this loop and immediately looked at each other with a big smile!!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> EEEKKKK A Christmas Story is pretty much a cult classic anywhere in the US!



Oh yes, of course it is.  It IS a classic.  But even moreso here I've seen.



Muushka said:


> Stoph, you trust me, right man?  Give Christmas Story (no A, foreign film dubbed in English) a try.  It is Santa's beginnings!



I will check it out... and yes, of course I do, trust you I mean.




Muushka said:


> I am watching/finishing The Nativity Story with one of our ESL students tomorrow (I think I told you about her on the phone last week).
> She is really getting into the Christmas spirit!



Awesome!  Yes, yes you did. That is good news.

And finally, as a sidebar - thanks for your email earlier.  That was nice.


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> stopher
> Thanks for sharing the link.  I have searched for this music before and gave up.  Hope is restored!!  Its funny, DS and me were at  DDs CFA and heard a song from this loop and immediately looked at each other with a big smile!!



Happy to!  I was thrilled when my friend from church shared it with me on FB... she knows of my  of the Lodge and knew right away I'd want it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A little OT for help here.  I know that several of our Groupies are Cruisin' Queens/Kings and can hopefully share some insights.  It looks like our first cruise is going to be an Alaskan for my nephews wedding!  It's on the Norwegian Pearl and I'm trying to figure out what part of the ship.  I'm just guessing that mid ship, middle decks are some of the more stable area's and give good access to all amenities.  Or is there a plus to an aft cabin?  Or are upper decks a good way to go?  The largest boat I've been on was an overnight ferry crossing from Sweden to England and it was on college fare so the cabin was inside, steerage class next to the engines.  I smelled like diesel for days.


----------



## bobbiwoz

KAT4DISNEY said:


> A little OT for help here.  I know that several of our Groupies are Cruisin' Queens/Kings and can hopefully share some insights.  It looks like our first cruise is going to be an Alaskan for my nephews wedding!  It's on the Norwegian Pearl and I'm trying to figure out what part of the ship.  I'm just guessing that mid ship, middle decks are some of the more stable area's and give good access to all amenities.  Or is there a plus to an aft cabin?  Or are upper decks a good way to go?  The largest boat I've been on was an overnight ferry crossing from Sweden to England and it was on college fare so the cabin was inside, steerage class next to the engines.  I smelled like diesel for days.



We like to cruise, and we do try to book mid ship, middle deck when we can.  Enjoy that Alaskan Cruise!  You'll see some beautiful scenery!


----------



## Inkmahm

KAT4DISNEY said:


> A little OT for help here.  I know that several of our Groupies are Cruisin' Queens/Kings and can hopefully share some insights.  It looks like our first cruise is going to be an Alaskan for my nephews wedding!  It's on the Norwegian Pearl and I'm trying to figure out what part of the ship.  I'm just guessing that mid ship, middle decks are some of the more stable area's and give good access to all amenities.  Or is there a plus to an aft cabin?  Or are upper decks a good way to go?  The largest boat I've been on was an overnight ferry crossing from Sweden to England and it was on college fare so the cabin was inside, steerage class next to the engines.  I smelled like diesel for days.



We have sailed Alaska 3 times so far and hope for more in the future.  Yes, we try for mid-ship but I usually do a higher deck making sure there are other cabins under me and not a restaurant, bar, etc.  For Alaska, the most important thing is a balcony to be able to watch scenery.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

We book a room somewhat aft, near the elevators. Less crowds waiting for them, less people going up and down the hall. We do try to book a deck mid-way up from the bottom. However, Bonine is my friend, and I will never sail without taking it. If its your very first cruise, I would highly advise taking some. Let us know how the Pearl is!!


----------



## Granny

etemplet said:


> I am looking at the purchase of another resort and am considering VWL.  It just so happens there is a contract with my exact use year that I would like to add.  I am wondering though, if I really need the 11 month booking window at VWL.  My preference would be for BWV and it's proximity to Epcot at DHS.



As others have said, go with your preference.  You don't want to spend 30+ years thinking you "settled" on a non-favorite resort!  

Also, since you own at BLT you've got the MK area covered with easy monorail access to EPCOT.  So I'd probably go for BWV to take advantage of a different area and the low-point option of Standard View villas.


----------



## Granny

*Stopher.*...thanks for the link to the WL music loop.  I'm listening to Ave Maria right now, and it's quite beautiful.


----------



## supernova

Just a few general shots I took last week, to help others feel like they're "home" for the holidays:


















*Nothing says "Christmas" quite like a nice fall centerpiece.  Wait... huh?*





*Sorry this one's blurry... shot it on the run:*





*Must... kill... Duffy...*





*Welcome home:*





*Merry Christmas, everyone!*


----------



## Granny

*supernova*...thanks for the WL holiday pix.  Great shots, and even though we were there a few weeks ago, I'm already homesick!  

My wife is with you on "Duffy"...we bought a bear when it was named "Disney".  Not sure why they changed the name...maybe it had to do with rights to the name?


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

*DiznyDi* ~ Welcome Back! Congrats on being the Flag Family! What an honor to have.

*jimmytammy* ~ It's nice that the owner recognizes employees anniversaries and making them feel special. Happy employees will lead to good customer service, dedication to the company, etc. It's nice to be treated with respect. Something like that can go a long way. I hope your daughter enjoyed her celebration. 

*MiaSRN62* ~ eBay is selling the pin for $6.95 + shipping. If you do a search on eBay, the item number is 360419004042. Looks like the seller only has one. Did you contact DVC? Maybe they'll be able to give you some ideas? Hopefully you'll be able to find something to surprise you daughter/future SIL while they are still on vacation. I'm amazed that the Contemporary didn't have any engagement pins. Maybe another resort does and would send them over? Just a thought. Good luck.

*KAT4DISNEY* ~ You are going to love AK!!! We cruised to AK in 2008 and loved it! We cruised with Royal Caribbean so I can't comment on Norwegian Cruise Line. Since this your first ctuise... book a cabin mid-ship. Make sure there are no public areas above/below you since you might hear some noise. It's rare but it can happen. If you are light sleepers... don't get a cabin right by the stairs/elevator (go a few cabins down) and try to get a cabin across from other cabins. Sometimes with the "blank areas" on a deck map are areas for the cabin stewards (store their housekeeping carts, supply closets) and doors leading to stairs for crew only, etc.. DH/I are very light sleepers so when I book a cruise for us... I study the deck plan before selecting a cabin. For AK, I suggest a balcony cabin due to the scenery. Prices are higher for balcony cabins but the view is stunning and worth the extra money if you can do it. If you have any questions please e-mail/PM me. I would love to help. What ports will you be stopping at and what time of year will you be going? I'm so excited for you!!! 

Aft cabins are fantastic (we stayed in them) but you do feel more vibration and if the seas aren't as calm, you'll feel the motion back there as well. Pros to aft cabins... great exercise to walk off all the food you will be eating; quiet; less people traffic; panoramic view and depending on the ships' design you'll get a larger balcony.

I would pack Bonine for motion sickness to be on the safe side. You could also get bands for your wrist (not sure if they really work or not but I take them whenever we cruise). I also take Ginger which is more natural for your system and never had a problem with motion sickness. I basically pack CVS with me whenever we cruise. LOL DH/I had one bad storm and since then I don't take any chances.

Good luck with your planning and have a blast!

*supernova* ~ Thank you for posting the pictures of the Lodge... looks beautiful. I wish I was there..

*Muushka* ~ Hi. DH loves Miracle on 34th Street (original) and we watch that every year.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks for all the great insights and tips on cruising and cabins!!!    I hadn't even consider about what was directly above or below and what could be in the blank spaces so I'll keep that in mind and study the deck maps.  I did figure we'd do something with a balcony since the scenery is a big part of the Alaskan cruise. Would it be really bad to be on the deck just below one of the cafe's which is also the deck with the pool?  That is the area that has mid-ship mini suites that would give a little more space for just a few more dollars.  And is it more sway up on the higher deck?   

Ports on this trip are Juneau, Skagway, cruise Glacier Bay, Ketchikan and Victoria and the cruise is in May.  Lucky thing is that I always thought an Alaskan cruise would be the first one we would try so I have to thank my nephew for choosing that for his big day!  

I have had worries about motion sickness.  I didn't have any problem on the ferry crossing and it was some rough weather but it was only 24 hours.  I've sailed on a smaller boat with friends and _did _have a problems with that trip.  I tried a couple different wrist bands without much success (devices that are supposed to take your mind off of your stomach by torturing you IMO) so Bonine (and probably ginger too) will be in my suitcase for our cruise.  

I'm sure I'll have more questions along the way!


----------



## jimmytammy

SuperNova
Thanks for the WL shots.  Helps to ease not being there this time of year


----------



## I Book He Pays

Good Morning Groupies:
Everyone ready for Christmas? 

*KAT4DISNEY* ~ Is your cruise leaving out of Vancouver or Seattle? One cruise departs from Vancouver but returns to Seattle. The other cruise is round trip from Seattle. I'm on NCL's site now looking at your itinerary and studying the deck plans. Based on your post... you are interested in the MA class on Deck 11?  

Since you'll be cruising in May, the pool areas won't be crowded like they would be on a Caribbean cruise. As long as you are not directly under a pool (kid's pool on Deck 12, port side) you shouldn't have any issues.

DH/I went to AK in May and stopped at the same ports that you are going to. Only difference is that we cruised Hubbard Glacier.  If you would like some info. on what to do in port, see pictures to get the visual of the ports, any cruise questions please PM me and I'll be happy to help you out. AK is stunning and I can't wait to go back in the future. DH/I love to cruise and our AK cruise was the best! Enjoy your planning! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Muushka

*Supernova*, thank you for posting the pictures!  It was the VWL fix I 
needed!

Kat4, a cruise!  My heart is going pitter-patter just thinking about the pics you will take.

Looks like you have gotten some great advice on cabins.  
About the Bonine, you get better results when you start it a day before you get on board the ship.

*Merry Christmas to my Groupie buds.*


----------



## supernova

Granny said:


> *supernova*...thanks for the WL holiday pix.  Great shots, and even though we were there a few weeks ago, I'm already homesick!





I Book He Pays said:


> Hi Groupies:
> 
> *supernova* ~ Thank you for posting the pictures of the Lodge... looks beautiful. I wish I was there..





jimmytammy said:


> SuperNova
> Thanks for the WL shots.  Helps to ease not being there this time of year





Muushka said:


> *Supernova*, thank you for posting the pictures!  It was the VWL fix I needed!
> *Merry Christmas to my Groupie buds.*



Happy to do it, everyone.  Now I wish I had taken more.  I did try to get a shot of a worker putting some touch-up paint on the character totem pole outside the Trading Post, but the flash kept giving me trouble.  It was in the middle of the night/early morning, so the lights were low and the painter was wearing a vest with reflector tape.  I tried not to be so obvious about the shot, so it was difficult to get a good one without anyone asking what I was doing.  Oh well.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I Book He Pays said:


> Good Morning Groupies:
> Everyone ready for Christmas?
> 
> *KAT4DISNEY* ~ Is your cruise leaving out of Vancouver or Seattle? One cruise departs from Vancouver but returns to Seattle. The other cruise is round trip from Seattle. I'm on NCL's site now looking at your itinerary and studying the deck plans. Based on your post... you are interested in the MA class on Deck 11?
> 
> Since you'll be cruising in May, the pool areas won't be crowded like they would be on a Caribbean cruise. As long as you are not directly under a pool (kid's pool on Deck 12, port side) you shouldn't have any issues.
> 
> DH/I went to AK in May and stopped at the same ports that you are going to. Only difference is that we cruised Hubbard Glacier.  If you would like some info. on what to do in port, see pictures to get the visual of the ports, any cruise questions please PM me and I'll be happy to help you out. AK is stunning and I can't wait to go back in the future. DH/I love to cruise and our AK cruise was the best! Enjoy your planning!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



It is the Seattle round trip that we'll be on.  The MA class on deck 11 is the one I was considering or else the BA class on deck 9 or 10.  Excellent point on the pool.  Might be fun to be in the hot tub cruising past a glacier but I'm not planning much pool time myself!  I'll send you a PM about the ports.



Muushka said:


> Kat4, a cruise!  My heart is going pitter-patter just thinking about the pics you will take.
> 
> Looks like you have gotten some great advice on cabins.
> About the Bonine, you get better results when you start it a day before you get on board the ship.



I can't wait to try and get some good pictures!  And thanks for the tip on the Bonine.  I think I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Stopper thanks for the link! Already burned a CD of it.... 

Supernova thanks for the pics! Nothing says Christmas like VWL!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks stopher for the link!  I'll have DDad get it for me at work.

*Merry Christmas all my Groupie friends!*


----------



## supernova

BWV Dreamin said:


> Stopper thanks for the link! Already burned a CD of it....
> 
> Supernova thanks for the pics! Nothing says Christmas like VWL!!!



You're welcome!

Was hoping the link was something new, but I already had that track, unfortunately.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Just wanted to drop in and wish all the groupies a Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday season.

Stopher - Thanks for the link. Listening now.

Super Nova - Great shots of the Lodge. What part of the SI are you from?


----------



## horselover

Hello groupies!  Just popping in to wish everyone a Merry Christmas.

Our home looks as beautiful as always.  All my room requests were met & more.  I asked for upper floor pool view.  We got a 5th floor corner room with 2 balconies.  I love this room!  Tons of space & a full sized dining table.  Only negative is it has slightly less storage.  I haven't taken too many pics from my phone but here's our view.






I'll try to post some tree pics later.  Weather is phenomenal.  We're going to Blizzard Beach on Christmas.    

More to come later.


----------



## Muushka

HL, full size dining room?????  That would be heaven!  Enjoy the beautiful villa and awesome weather.


----------



## supernova

horselover said:


> Hello groupies!  Just popping in to wish everyone a Merry Christmas.
> 
> Our home looks as beautiful as always.  All my room requests were met & more.  I asked for upper floor pool view.  We got a 5th floor corner room with 2 balconies.  I love this room!  Tons of space & a full sized dining table.  Only negative is it has slightly less storage.  I haven't taken too many pics from my phone but here's our view.



I was in that room LAST year and it was awesome.  Walked in, kitchen was on the left, dining "room" was straight ahead.  Then the TV/sitting area was off ahead to the left.  It as more of a "U" shaped room, which was nice.  Each portion was in its own section.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

supernova said:


> I was in that room LAST year and it was awesome.  Walked in, kitchen was on the left, dining "room" was straight ahead.  Then the TV/sitting area was off ahead to the left.  It as more of a "U" shaped room, which was nice.  Each portion was in its own section.



Is this a one bedroom? I have heard about these corner rooms. It's on my bucket list. Photos appreciated!


----------



## Inkmahm

horselover said:


> Hello groupies!  Just popping in to wish everyone a Merry Christmas.
> 
> Our home looks as beautiful as always.  All my room requests were met & more.  I asked for upper floor pool view.  We got a 5th floor corner room with 2 balconies.  I love this room!  Tons of space & a full sized dining table.  Only negative is it has slightly less storage.  I haven't taken too many pics from my phone but here's our view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to post some tree pics later.  Weather is phenomenal.  We're going to Blizzard Beach on Christmas.
> 
> More to come later.


That looks exactly like the room we just had in early December- #5517.  A one bedroom with two balconies.  We loved that room, too!


----------



## eliza61

supernova said:


> Just a few general shots I took last week, to help others feel like they're "home" for the holidays:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nothing says "Christmas" quite like a nice fall centerpiece.  Wait... huh?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sorry this one's blurry... shot it on the run:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Must... kill... Duffy...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Welcome home:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Merry Christmas, everyone!*





Granny said:


> *supernova*...thanks for the WL holiday pix.  Great shots, and even though we were there a few weeks ago, I'm already homesick!
> 
> My wife is with you on "Duffy"...we bought a bear when it was named "Disney".  Not sure why they changed the name...maybe it had to do with rights to the name?




Thanks for the great shots *supernova.* 
*Granny* I knew your wife was a smart cookie.    I'm with her on Duffy.  It's not that I hate him, I just don't understand why, with so many great characters Disney went with Duffy the Bear.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Did anyone else notice that a lot of the boards in the boardwalk to the villas will soon need to be replaced?  There seemed to be some rot in places.

Bobbi


----------



## disneylovin24

Hi all! My family owns DVC and our home base is VWL. Crazy thing is though that we have never stayed there! Well, at least until now  We are now booked in 2 studios for the end of June for 5 nights! We are excited to finally experience our home resort! So, does anyone have any advice for newbies? Anything we should know prior to check in? My Dads biggest concern is what the views from the studios are like. What kind of room can we put in for? Thanks in advance for the tips and such!


----------



## Inkmahm

bobbiwoz said:


> Did anyone else notice that a lot of the boards in the boardwalk to the villas will soon need to be replaced?  There seemed to be some rot in places.
> 
> Bobbi



They looked brand new to us when we were there at the beginning of the month.  Dynaguy and I both commented that it looked like the boards had all recently been replaced.


----------



## Inkmahm

We finally caught the last of the three kittens living under our deck.  The first two on Monday were girls. I'd guessed this one was a boy but it turned out to be another girl.  She is at our vet now and will stay there until the 28th to make sure she has no fleas, worms, disease of any kind, etc. before we bring her home and add her to the 2 cats and 1 dog that we already have.

I fell bad for momma cat after taking her 3 babies from her but I'm glad we won't have 4 breeding females at our house!  The deck isn't that big.   We're still feeding momma cat so that we can catch her for her spay appointment the week of January 2nd.

Now for my request.  I've been calling the kitty "Blackie" as that is just what popped in my mind when I thought of "him."  Now that he is really a she, I want to pick a different name.  Choices so far are Salem and Inky (since I collect inkwells and use the name Inkmahm whenever I'm on the web, it fits.) We were trying to think of Disney names for a black cat but were coming up short.  Any suggestions?

Oh, and I get to keep the kitten because today is our 8th wedding anniversary and Dynaguy said I could keep her as a gift.  Yay!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Inkmahm said:


> They looked brand new to us when we were there at the beginning of the month.  Dynaguy and I both commented that it looked like the boards had all recently been replaced.



I was there Dec. 9 to 16, and some looked quite rotten. Wow!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Inkmahm said:


> We finally caught the last of the three kittens living under our deck.  The first two on Monday were girls. I'd guessed this one was a boy but it turned out to be another girl.  She is at our vet now and will stay there until the 28th to make sure she has no fleas, worms, disease of any kind, etc. before we bring her home and add her to the 2 cats and 1 dog that we already have.
> 
> I fell bad for momma cat after taking her 3 babies from her but I'm glad we won't have 4 breeding females at our house!  The deck isn't that big.   We're still feeding momma cat so that we can catch her for her spay appointment the week of January 2nd.
> 
> Now for my request.  I've been calling the kitty "Blackie" as that is just what popped in my mind when I thought of "him."  Now that he is really a she, I want to pick a different name.  Choices so far are Salem and Inky (since I collect inkwells and use the name Inkmahm whenever I'm on the web, it fits.) We were trying to think of Disney names for a black cat but were coming up short.  Any suggestions?
> 
> Oh, and I get to keep the kitten because today is our 8th wedding anniversary and Dynaguy said I could keep her as a gift.  Yay!



Belle is my beautiful Black Lab that we rescued.  Her given name was Beauty, but I think she's a Belle!  

Good luck naming yours, what a nice thing you've done.


----------



## jimmytammy

Julie
Love that corner!  We stayed in a 2 bedroom in that area on 2nd floor a few yra ago and it was great.  Have a wonderful trip!!


----------



## jimmytammy

disneylovin24 said:


> Hi all! My family owns DVC and our home base is VWL. Crazy thing is though that we have never stayed there! Well, at least until now  We are now booked in 2 studios for the end of June for 5 nights! We are excited to finally experience our home resort! So, does anyone have any advice for newbies? Anything we should know prior to check in? My Dads biggest concern is what the views from the studios are like. What kind of room can we put in for? Thanks in advance for the tips and such!



Welcome to the groupies!!
As for studios, they are dispersed evenly amongst the villas.  VWL is the smallest among all DVCs, with 137 rooms.  There are 5 floors, with mostly views of trees.  Certain rooms(higher floors)may allow view(through trees)of Bay Lake. Our personal preference is 4th or 5th floor.  These type requests should be asked for at check in.  As DVC will tell you, requests made cant be guaranteed, but it wont hurt to ask.  Pool views are possible but those rooms are less likely as they are fewer.  Honestly, any room at VWL is wonderful.  A good request is for near elevators.  This keeps you a little closer to pool and lobby area.
Im sure others will chime in and give even better advice
Come back and visit here with us groupies.  We are a fun loving bunch and we always like to add more folks.


----------



## jimmytammy

Inkmahm said:


> We finally caught the last of the three kittens living under our deck.  The first two on Monday were girls. I'd guessed this one was a boy but it turned out to be another girl.  She is at our vet now and will stay there until the 28th to make sure she has no fleas, worms, disease of any kind, etc. before we bring her home and add her to the 2 cats and 1 dog that we already have.
> 
> I fell bad for momma cat after taking her 3 babies from her but I'm glad we won't have 4 breeding females at our house!  The deck isn't that big.   We're still feeding momma cat so that we can catch her for her spay appointment the week of January 2nd.
> 
> Now for my request.  I've been calling the kitty "Blackie" as that is just what popped in my mind when I thought of "him."  Now that he is really a she, I want to pick a different name.  Choices so far are Salem and Inky (since I collect inkwells and use the name Inkmahm whenever I'm on the web, it fits.) We were trying to think of Disney names for a black cat but were coming up short.  Any suggestions?
> 
> Oh, and I get to keep the kitten because today is our 8th wedding anniversary and Dynaguy said I could keep her as a gift.  Yay!


How bout Cocoa?


----------



## disneylovin24

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies!!
> As for studios, they are dispersed evenly amongst the villas.  VWL is the smallest among all DVCs, with 137 rooms.  There are 5 floors, with mostly views of trees.  Certain rooms(higher floors)may allow view(through trees)of Bay Lake. Our personal preference is 4th or 5th floor.  These type requests should be asked for at check in.  As DVC will tell you, requests made cant be guaranteed, but it wont hurt to ask.  Pool views are possible but those rooms are less likely as they are fewer.  Honestly, any room at VWL is wonderful.  A good request is for near elevators.  This keeps you a little closer to pool and lobby area.
> Im sure others will chime in and give even better advice
> Come back and visit here with us groupies.  We are a fun loving bunch and we always like to add more folks.



I never knew that VWL was the smallest of the DVC resorts, I would have guessed Beachclub was!


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> VWL is the smallest among all DVCs, with 137 rooms.



With a slight correction, you are correct Jimmy - VWL is the smallest DVC at WDW.  VGC is truly the smallest DVC resort of them all, with just 50 villas.  If the THV had been built as a standalone instead of incorporated into SSR, it would be the 2nd smallest with just 60 units, but since it is part of SSR it doesn't count.


----------



## stopher1

I'm not sure if I'll be around again on the boards today or tomorrow or not... so I wanted to be sure to wish all of the Groupies a very


MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


Whatever you do, whether you choose to celebrate or not, however you celebrate, with whomever you celebrate - I wish you well, and hope you all have a wonderful time.


----------



## horselover

As promised.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> As promised.



Thanks HL!!!  You know with that angle of the tree and garland it almost looks like an angel or a lovely Victorian lady!!  

How great that you got the 5th floor room - I really liked ours and it sounds like you got the bonus room.  Glad the lodge was nice to you for Christmas and hope you have a fabulous trip!


----------



## DiznyDi

Julie, 
Enjoy your Christmas at the Lodge  Sounds like you're in a beautiful room.  Thanks for the picture. Report back on the crowd level.  I've always thought I'd enjoy spending Christmas at the Lodge but don't know if I can tolerate the crowds.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## jimmytammy

stopher1 said:


> With a slight correction, you are correct Jimmy - VWL is the smallest DVC at WDW.  VGC is truly the smallest DVC resort of them all, with just 50 villas.  If the THV had been built as a standalone instead of incorporated into SSR, it would be the 2nd smallest with just 60 units, but since it is part of SSR it doesn't count.



My bad  Thanks for the correction Stopher

Happy Christmas Eve to all you folks!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hello Groupies:

I would like to wish all of you a Merry Christmas! 







*disneylovin24* ~ Welcome to our thread and great to have you with us! 

*horselover* ~ Love your picture and I agree with KAT4DISNEY... I thought it was an angel due to the angle you took the picture. Nicely done!   Have a great time and enjoy!

*Inkmahm* ~ Happy Belated Anniversary and congrats on your kitty! What a great anniversary present!  Inky is a cute name and goes with your handle/collection. Good luck naming your kitty and enjoy her! 

Merry Christmas everyone and have a beautiful holiday!


----------



## eliza61

*A very, very Joyeux Noel to you all.  Wishing a sleigh full of joy and blessings to you all.  *





*All our love,  Eliza and gang*


----------



## Granny

*Very best wishes to all for a safe, healthy, loving and joyous Christmas.  Be well, my friends.  *


----------



## supernova

Just wanted to wish all of the great members of the DisBoards, and especially my fellow VWL groupies a very magical and Merry Christmas.

*M* *E* *R* *R**Y*
*C* *H* *R* *I* *S* *T* *M* *A* *S*​



*"Then, he rose up from his chair and said it's time that he should leave, 'But may God keep you and protect you, this and every Christmas Eve.' So, I wakled back to my home, recalling all I had heard and seen. And, for the first time since my childhood, that night I dreamed a Christmas dream. Merry Christmas... Merry Christmas... Merry Christmas." * _- Trans-Siberian Orchestra_


----------



## jimmytammy

Merry Christmas to all you folks!!  Hope you have a great one!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Merry Christmas to all.....and to all....a good night !






Your pal and fellow VWL Groupie,


----------



## Muushka

*Merry Christmas to my Groupie buds*


----------



## Muushka

supernova said:


> Just wanted to wish all of the great members of the DisBoards, and especially my fellow VWL groupies a very magical and Merry Christmas.
> 
> *M* *E* *R* *R**Y*
> *C* *H* *R* *I* *S* *T* *M* *A* *S*​
> 
> 
> 
> *"Then, he rose up from his chair and said it's time that he should leave, 'But may God keep you and protect you, this and every Christmas Eve.' So, I walked back to my home, recalling all I had heard and seen. And, for the first time since my childhood, that night I dreamed a Christmas dream. Merry Christmas... Merry Christmas... Merry Christmas." * _- Trans-Siberian Orchestra_



Love the pic of you and the Donald .  And also love TSO!


----------



## supernova

Muushka said:


> Love the pic of you and the Donald .  And also love TSO!



Thanks!  Picture was taken at this year's Christmas Party.  Had an awesome front-row seat, stage left, on the day I arrived in Orlando.  Wonderful trip all the way around, except for the final day, when JetBlue delayed my flight two and a half hours, and then proceeded to fly my luggage to the DR rather than Newark.  Nothing like landing at 2am to find that your luggage is nowhere to be found.


----------



## jimmytammy

How was everyones Christmas?  
We had a great one.  Kids are not as overcome by it as yrs before.  We usually watch the WDW parade in the afternoon, but DD had to get to her boyfriends house, so we were reduced to 3  Its OK, things change.

Ts mom came over for breakfast and to see what Santa brought, then my folks came over for evening meal and opened gifts.  We did a lot of Secret Santa this year, drawing names rather than getting gifts for every person.  It so less stressful and through it all, we made donations and helped those less fortunate. 

Our DD writes for a teen group for our local paper and they always adopt a family in need.  This yr the family was a single mom who has a terminal illness, her DS 19 is providing for the family, and a younger DS.  We helped provide for their needs through this group.  Not sharing this to get a pat on the back, just to share God provides and has blessed us so much, we need to and have to give back.  This is the way I like to spend Christmas.


----------



## wildernessDad

I hope everybody had a very Merry Christmas.  And all the best for the new year.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Ts mom came over for breakfast and to see what Santa brought, then my folks came over for evening meal and opened gifts.  We did a lot of Secret Santa this year, drawing names rather than getting gifts for every person.  It so less stressful and through it all, we made donations and helped those less fortunate.
> 
> Our DD writes for a teen group for our local paper and they always adopt a family in need.  This yr the family was a single mom who has a terminal illness, her DS 19 is providing for the family, and a younger DS.  We helped provide for their needs through this group.  Not sharing this to get a pat on the back, just to share God provides and has blessed us so much, we need to and have to give back.  This is the way I like to spend Christmas.



I know you aren't looking for the pat on the back, but your entire family deserves that and more.  Thanks for sharing your Christmas spirit with your Groupie friends.  

We had a very nice Christmas.  For the first time in 20 years, we didn't host the Christmas dinner so we had a nice relaxed Christmas Eve and day just enjoying each other, going to church, watching the Disney parade, playing some board games and such.  Low stress with no big plans or timetables.  

I hope everyone had a great time and continue to enjoy their holidays.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:
Hope everyone enjoyed Christmas! 

*supernova* ~ Love the picture of you with Donald!  So sorry that your luggage ended up in DR. Went through that as well on our way home from WDW this year. We arrived home but our luggage was still in FL . No fun wandering around the luggage area at Newark airport trying to find our luggage/filling out missing luggage report and making several calls to SSR/Continental trying to track it down once we arrived home. 

*jimmytammy* ~ Christmas Eve it was just DH/I and we had a nice dinner. I picked up mom on Christmas and she came over for dinner. She was here for three hours and wanted to go home. Very quiet holiday for us.

Kudos to you/your family for helping a family in need!

Have a great day/evening everyone!


----------



## Scott

With the seemingly increasing negative trip reports about other resorts, I just wanted to take a moment to report that our recet stay at VWL (12/10-12/16) was as wonderful as usual! The resort was its usual resplendent self and the holiday decorations were gorgeous. Every CM we encountered was friendly and helpful and our Villa and the common area were
 in fantastic shape. Every momemt we spent at the villas and the resort made us thankful to be DVC members and proud to call VWL our home. If you want more specifics, let me know...
Happy New Year!
Scott


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Scott
Thanks for the positive feedback.  We are all proud owners and it makes us feel good when we know the place is remaining in tip top shape.

Welcome to the groupies!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Thanks for the report! There is something special at VWL. So glad we purchased there. Can't wait for our March trip!



Scott said:


> With the seemingly increasing negative trip reports about other resorts, I just wanted to take a moment to report that our recet stay at VWL (12/10-12/16) was as wonderful as usual! The resort was its usual resplendent self and the holiday decorations were gorgeous. Every CM we encountered was friendly and helpful and our Villa and the common area were
> in fantastic shape. Every momemt we spent at the villas and the resort made us thankful to be DVC members and proud to call VWL our home. If you want more specifics, let me know...
> Happy New Year!
> Scott


----------



## Muushka

Scott said:


> With the seemingly increasing negative trip reports about other resorts, I just wanted to take a moment to report that our recet stay at VWL (12/10-12/16) was as wonderful as usual! The resort was its usual resplendent self and the holiday decorations were gorgeous. Every CM we encountered was friendly and helpful and our Villa and the common area were
> in fantastic shape. Every momemt we spent at the villas and the resort made us thankful to be DVC members and proud to call VWL our home. If you want more specifics, let me know...
> Happy New Year!
> Scott



 More specifics!!!

(we LOVE details!!!)


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> More specifics!!!
> 
> (we LOVE details!!!)



I agree with Muushka


----------



## Linda67

Hi everyone

Just dropping by to say I hope you are all enjoying the holidays

Personally I can't wait until New Years Day so I can say 'We're going to VWL THIS YEAR !!'

I'm sure you can all understand my excitment


----------



## jimmytammy

Linda67 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just dropping by to say I hope you are all enjoying the holidays
> 
> Personally I can't wait until New Years Day so I can say 'We're going to VWL THIS YEAR !!'
> 
> I'm sure you can all understand my excitment



_We_ understand perfectly


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> More specifics!!!
> 
> (we LOVE details!!!)




And pictures!!!



Linda67 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just dropping by to say I hope you are all enjoying the holidays
> 
> Personally I can't wait until New Years Day so I can say 'We're going to VWL THIS YEAR !!'
> 
> *I'm sure you can all understand my excitment*



Totally!!


----------



## Muushka

Linda67 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just dropping by to say I hope you are all enjoying the holidays
> 
> Personally I can't wait until New Years Day so I can say 'We're going to VWL THIS YEAR !!'
> 
> I'm sure you can all understand my excitment



And you are coming from way across the pond!!  Have a wonderful time.


----------



## shoes99

Just booked two nights post-cruise in a studio at VWL for 5/26 and 5/27 to celebrate our 35th wedding anniversary after we get off the Fantasy.  
We are flying home on the holiday, and the flights are crazy right now, but I booked early so the RT from EWR to MCO cost me $239 each.  Now the same flight travelling home on a holiday is $379 each. 
Michele


----------



## Muushka

Ouch Shoes, quite a jump.

*Birthday!!  Birthday!!!






WDWRR_ENGINEER Happy Birthday!!!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday WDWRR-ENGINEER!!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday WDWRR_ENGINEER!! *

And hello and Happy Holidays to all my fellow groupies. I have been mia for the fall as I usually am. Once hockey season starts I don't have much time to spend online, but I wanted to say hello to you all!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WDWRR_ENGINEER​


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi *Corinne* ! Missed ya !

*Linda*.....the New Year will be exciting for you !

*Scott*...I'm with Muushka.....tell us ALL about your recent trip !  

*Shoes99*.....sounds like a spectacular way to end a cruise on the Fantasy. Glad you were able to get the reservation !


----------



## eliza61

Some news videos.

This is amazing. Hey guys, those of you who go over Christmas do you have a strategy to avoid this?




http://www.clickorlando.com/news/Or...uests/-/1637132/7116446/-/jher1z/-/index.html


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY WDWRR_ENGINEER​*
Hope your day was magical!!


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi *Corinne* ! Missed ya !


Hi Maria! I missed u all too!


----------



## Scott

Hi, Folks. I will add a more detailed report first chance that I get. Incidentally, we stayed in room 3519, which is one of the 2 bd with the unique room configuration. It seemed much more spacious than the other 2bd, though I don't know the exact square footage comparison. I have to say (as usual at VWL) guests were very friendly and seemed in great spirits. There is something about VWL that puts people at peace even when they are a few miles and minutes removed from the frenzy of the parks.
Scott


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Some news videos.
> 
> This is amazing. Hey guys, those of you who go over Christmas do you have a strategy to avoid this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.clickorlando.com/news/Or...uests/-/1637132/7116446/-/jher1z/-/index.html



Well, we went December 23-29 (in 2006) and did run into park capacity issues a few times that week.  We found that if you really wanted to go to the parks, you needed to get their early before they shut down the entry.  I had a picture somewhere of a huge crowd in front of MK, all waiting for park attendance to dip low enough to get in.  Every time a family would walk out, there would be a cheer!


While we were there, MK closed a few times, and DHS once or twice.  EPCOT and DAK never reached capacity.   Can you imagine how many people would have to be at EPCOT to be full to capacity?  

And when MK closed, they also closed the monorail to MK.  It was really strange.

Our strategy was to avoid the parks much of the trip and enjoy the resorts.  I'm sure there are strategies on how to "do the parks" during those times, but we just aren't into early mornings or late nights these days.  

Frankly, I don't see us going during Christmas week again.  It was a great time, but just way too crowded.


----------



## edk35

Scott said:


> Hi, Folks. I will add a more detailed report first chance that I get. Incidentally, we stayed in room 3519, which is one of the 2 bd with the unique room configuration. It seemed much more spacious than the other 2bd, though I don't know the exact square footage comparison. I have to say (as usual at VWL) guests were very friendly and seemed in great spirits. There is something about VWL that puts people at peace even when they are a few miles and minutes removed from the frenzy of the parks.
> Scott



What is the difference in those special room configurations? How many are there? Is it worth requesting? Thanks


----------



## jimmytammy

edk35 said:


> What is the difference in those special room configurations? How many are there? Is it worth requesting? Thanks



Our only exp. with a 2 bed anywhere has been at VWL and it was in one of those corner rooms near the elevators.  That would be my request, near the elevators.  We got lucky, IMO as we didnt request this but it just worked out.  Really nice layout and it does seem like they are bigger than usual for VWL.


----------



## tea pot

*Good Morning Groupies* 

I hope everyone had a wonderful Holiday filled with family,friends and lots of love, 
corney I know but the older I get I'm able focus on what is really important in life. 

I'm happy to share that we had a great Dec Trip to the world 
I hope to have details and pics posted soon.

*Wishing you all A Happy New Year
 Filled with God's Blessings and Good Health.  *


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> *Good Morning Groupies*
> 
> I hope everyone had a wonderful Holiday filled with family,friends and lots of love,
> corney I know but the older I get I'm able focus on what is really important in life.
> 
> I'm happy to share that we had a great Dec Trip to the world
> I hope to have details and pics posted soon.
> 
> *Wishing you all A Happy New Year
> Filled with God's Blessings and Good Health.  *



Welcome back TP!  Glad your visit was a good one, can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## tea pot

This kids gave DH and I a 
Remote control Shark for Christmas
they named him Burt

He first made an appearance to the theme of Jaws 
as he made his way up the stairs. 

Freaked the cats out






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## Muushka

Love the shark!  Is he Bruce's brother????  Too cute.  I need to get Lucy one.


----------



## jimmytammy

TP
Love the shark!  T and me watched the last 30 mins of Jaws the other night and it really grossed us out.  Reminded me why I dont go deep into the ocean
BTW, sent you a PM.
And cant wait to see the pics and TR.  Glad yall had a great safe trip!


----------



## Inkmahm

Happy New Year's Eve, groupies!   We are headed out to dinner with family tonight and then probably to my brother's house or maybe back to our house since everyone will want to play with the new kitten again.

Which brings me to the kitten update:  We have Inky Maleficent as our newest family member.  Picked her up from the vet Wed night after 5 days and Inky still has worms (another deworming on Monday) and a weepy eye (we have antibiotic eye drops for 10 days for her).  Inky is such a sweetie though.  We've had SO many people stop over to see her and she lets everyone hold her without complaint.

Haven't been doing much else besides playing with Inky these past few days.  Last night  I let her sleep in my lap in the living room and today she is off exploring somewhere.  She only has access to a bathroom, the kitchen and the living room so she should be easy to find. She is probably napping as she spent quite a bit of time attacking my fingers last night under the fleece throw I had in my lap.  

She was 1.6 lbs when we took her to the vet on 12/23 and was 2.2 lbs when we picked her up on 12/28.  Growing like a weed!

We are still feeding the outdoor cats so that we can take them in to be neutered starting this next week.  I think we have three of them that have been coming for food.  Inky's mom and dad as well as a third.


----------



## DiznyDi

As I sit here putting the final entries into the 2011 calendar year, I just wanted to wish all of our Groupie friends a safe and Happy New Year!

DDad and I traveled to Virginia where we spent a few days with our son and his wife. The weather has been wonderful and very uncharacteristic for Ohio this time of year.

See you all next year!


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Happy New Years to all!


----------



## Muushka

Inkmahm said:


> Happy New Year's Eve, groupies!   We are headed out to dinner with family tonight and then probably to my brother's house or maybe back to our house since everyone will want to play with the new kitten again.
> 
> Which brings me to the kitten update:  We have Inky Maleficent as our newest family member.  Picked her up from the vet Wed night after 5 days and Inky still has worms (another deworming on Monday) and a weepy eye (we have antibiotic eye drops for 10 days for her).  Inky is such a sweetie though.  We've had SO many people stop over to see her and she lets everyone hold her without complaint.
> 
> Haven't been doing much else besides playing with Inky these past few days.  Last night  I let her sleep in my lap in the living room and today she is off exploring somewhere.  She only has access to a bathroom, the kitchen and the living room so she should be easy to find. She is probably napping as she spent quite a bit of time attacking my fingers last night under the fleece throw I had in my lap.
> 
> She was 1.6 lbs when we took her to the vet on 12/23 and was 2.2 lbs when we picked her up on 12/28.  Growing like a weed!
> 
> We are still feeding the outdoor cats so that we can take them in to be neutered starting this next week.  I think we have three of them that have been coming for food.  Inky's mom and dad as well as a third.



You are so kind to the kitties of the world. 
Please give Inky a pat on her little head from Muush and I hope the neutering goes smoothly.

*HAPPY NEW YEAR GROUPIES!​*


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy New Years to you wonderful folks!!!  Hope its a great one for everyone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stopher1

Happy New Year Groupies!


May 2012 be better than 2011!


----------



## debbieandroo

Inkmahm said:


> Happy New Year's Eve, groupies!   We are headed out to dinner with family tonight and then probably to my brother's house or maybe back to our house since everyone will want to play with the new kitten again.
> 
> Which brings me to the kitten update:  We have Inky Maleficent as our newest family member.  Picked her up from the vet Wed night after 5 days and Inky still has worms (another deworming on Monday) and a weepy eye (we have antibiotic eye drops for 10 days for her).  Inky is such a sweetie though.  We've had SO many people stop over to see her and she lets everyone hold her without complaint.
> 
> Haven't been doing much else besides playing with Inky these past few days.  Last night  I let her sleep in my lap in the living room and today she is off exploring somewhere.  She only has access to a bathroom, the kitchen and the living room so she should be easy to find. She is probably napping as she spent quite a bit of time attacking my fingers last night under the fleece throw I had in my lap.
> 
> She was 1.6 lbs when we took her to the vet on 12/23 and was 2.2 lbs when we picked her up on 12/28.  Growing like a weed!
> 
> We are still feeding the outdoor cats so that we can take them in to be neutered starting this next week.  I think we have three of them that have been coming for food.  Inky's mom and dad as well as a third.



What a lovely feeling to have a kitten snuggling in your lap, even if she likes to nibble at your fingers.  Those kitten-teeth hurt!

I have several friends who are cat-rescuers - they and you are doing a wonderful work.  Inky is one blessed little girl.

Happy New Year to everyone - be safe!!!


----------



## twokats

Happy New Year!!!

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## blossomz

happy new year friends!!


----------



## StanH

Just wanted to say hello. I realize that no one in this group knows who I am, but I've lurked for a while....As of today, my family and I are DVC members with VWL as our home resort. We all love the Wilderness Lodge and are super excited about being DVC members.

Our first trip as members will be in Dec. 2012....Can't wait!

Happy New Year!


----------



## blossomz

Wow!  Congratulations!  Welcome home to our little rocking chair on the net!  Out latest and last new groupie of 2011!  Glad you decided to join us!

Did you all hear Disney's announcement about MK staying open 24 hours on Leap Year Day.  They are also giving away a trip a day between the first of January and Feb 29th.


----------



## Muushka

StanH said:


> Just wanted to say hello. I realize that no one in this group knows who I am, but I've lurked for a while....As of today, my family and I are DVC members with VWL as our home resort. We all love the Wilderness Lodge and are super excited about being DVC members.
> 
> Our first trip as members will be in Dec. 2012....Can't wait!
> 
> Happy New Year!



May I be the first Groupie to say oops, Bloss was faster than me!!!

*Welcome Home!!!*

*And welcome to our thread, well, welcome to being visible on our thread! 

So, VWL is your home resort.  You have awesome taste in DVC resorts!!
And please feel free to grab a Moosie Siggy for yourself.  He loves it when you show him off.

Happy New Year to our newest Groupie, Stan and family!*


----------



## Muushka

*I almost forgot!!!!  Our New Year Birthday Girl!!!







Happy Birthday Eliza!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As we ring in the new year, wishing you the happiest birthday!!!​*


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> Wow!  Congratulations!  Welcome home to our little rocking chair on the net!  Out latest and last new groupie of 2011!  Glad you decided to join us!
> 
> Did you all hear Disney's announcement about MK staying open 24 hours on Leap Year Day.  They are also giving away a trip a day between the first of January and Feb 29th.



No, I had not heard.  I heard the rumors, but how fun is that!!!

My birthday is March 1, what a fun way to enter into that!!  But, alas, it is not meant to be.  

Because we are doing a 12 day cruise out of NJ!!!!  Woohoo!!!


----------



## blossomz

omg!!!  Happy birthday eliza!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Eliza!!


----------



## jimmytammy

StanH said:


> Just wanted to say hello. I realize that no one in this group knows who I am, but I've lurked for a while....As of today, my family and I are DVC members with VWL as our home resort. We all love the Wilderness Lodge and are super excited about being DVC members.
> 
> Our first trip as members will be in Dec. 2012....Can't wait!
> 
> Happy New Year!



Welcome to the groupies!!!  And Welcome Home!!!


----------



## I Book He Pays




----------



## blossomz

Muushka said:


> No, I had not heard.  I heard the rumors, but how fun is that!!!
> 
> My birthday is March 1, what a fun way to enter into that!!  But, alas, it is not meant to be.
> 
> Because we are doing a 12 day cruise out of NJ!!!!  Woohoo!!!




FABULOUS!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

A very happy birthday eliza and a birthday cake for you !!!! Hope it was a fantastic day for you


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Happy 2012 my Groupie friends !*


----------



## Inkmahm

This is my cousin who came to visit Inky.  It's one of the better pictures I have of Inky.






This is Inky at the vet when I visited her there before I could bring her home.

She's in my lap right now trying to help me type.


----------



## Inkmahm

MiaSRN62 said:


> A very happy birthday eliza and a birthday cake for you !!!! Hope it was a fantastic day for you



That's a great cake!

Hope you had a wonderful birthday, Eliza.


----------



## stopher1

_Welcome Stan!

Happy Birthday Eliza!  
_ 


Hey there Groupies, especially the Cruising Loving ones. I just wanted to give you all a little info about my new venture, without too much info. This second site has a place to sign-up for weekly info on deals. Not spam, or excessive messages, just a weekly email.  If you are interested in getting that kind of info, please visit this page and sign-up using the green box on the left-hand column. I can't do it for you, as the requirement is that each individual opt-in for themselves. And of course you can stop receiving the info at any time you choose. We work with all of the various providers, including river cruising, and many of the deals that are announced are better than what is typically published out there. Thanks too for the interest already from some of the Groupies who have already done so.  There's also my blog or FB page that you could sign up for. All members of the blog and likes for the FB page are truly appreciated.

In other news - I leave for Aulani in just over 3 weeks.  I'm so very excited. And a stay at our sister lodge in Anaheim, VGC, afterwards.     We're figuring out when our next WDW visit will be as a family - but I'm already pretty sure I'll be back down there in December... I'm looking forward to another Groupie meet already!  Who'll be there in early December?  I haven't seen any additions to the calendar for the last months of 2012 yet...  the latest one we have out there is horselover in early October.  Is no one staying at the Lodge in November?  That can't be!  And the 11 month window is beginning to open up now for December... I look forward to seeing who'll be staying in December. 

Ok, enough for now.  Happy New Year Groupies!  Enjoy your day and this NEW year.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I just signed up! Also book marked your blog! Happy New Year Groupies!



stopher1 said:


> _Welcome Stan!
> 
> Happy Birthday Eliza!
> _
> 
> 
> Hey there Groupies, especially the Cruising Loving ones. I just wanted to give you all a little info about my new venture, without too much info. This second site has a place to sign-up for weekly info on deals. Not spam, or excessive messages, just a weekly email.  If you are interested in getting that kind of info, please visit this page and sign-up using the green box on the left-hand column. I can't do it for you, as the requirement is that each individual opt-in for themselves. And of course you can stop receiving the info at any time you choose. We work with all of the various providers, including river cruising, and many of the deals that are announced are better than what is typically published out there. Thanks too for the interest already from some of the Groupies who have already done so.  There's also my blog or FB page that you could sign up for. All members of the blog and likes for the FB page are truly appreciated.
> 
> In other news - I leave for Aulani in just over 3 weeks.  I'm so very excited. And a stay at our sister lodge in Anaheim, VGC, afterwards.     We're figuring out when our next WDW visit will be as a family - but I'm already pretty sure I'll be back down there in December... I'm looking forward to another Groupie meet already!  Who'll be there in early December?  I haven't seen any additions to the calendar for the last months of 2012 yet...  the latest one we have out there is horselover in early October.  Is no one staying at the Lodge in November?  That can't be!  And the 11 month window is beginning to open up now for December... I look forward to seeing who'll be staying in December.
> 
> Ok, enough for now.  Happy New Year Groupies!  Enjoy your day and this NEW year.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday Eliza!*
Wishing you a day of fun and fellowship with family and friends!


----------



## DiznyDi

*WELCOME StanH*


Always a pleasure to welcome a new Groupie to the thread! Congratulations on your ownership of VWL. Enjoy the thrill and excitement of planning your first trip 'home'.


----------



## Granny

Eliza...I hope you got treated like a princess on your special day.  Many, many happy returns to you!


----------



## Corinne

*Stan*~  We have a great group here!!

*Eliza*~ Hope it was great!

Happy New Year Groupies!!!!!!


----------



## twinmom108

VWL is my most favorite resort.  We haven't stayed there in 6 years.  Just finalized a ressie for a 13 night stay in a 1 bedroom for end of Nov & beg of December.  Yay!!!!   When do the Christmas decorations go up at WL & the castle in Magic Kingdom?


----------



## Muushka

twinmom108 said:


> VWL is my most favorite resort.  We haven't stayed there in 6 years.  Just finalized a ressie for a 13 night stay in a 1 bedroom for end of Nov & beg of December.  Yay!!!!   When do the Christmas decorations go up at WL & the castle in Magic Kingdom?



Well it sounds like you belong on this thread!  And 13 night stay!  You go girl .

I can tell you exactly when the castle was decorated this past Christmas season.
During the night on Thursday Nov 3 after 11PM.  Wishing we had know what was going on, we would have watched! (stayed at BLT).

VWL was always decorated for us early Dec, but not sure when it happens.  My guess is mid November.  But I am sure another more knowledgeable Groupie will be here real soon.

Visit us often!


----------



## eliza61

Thanks for the great birthday wishes!!  They were better than that ball thing that always seems to happen in NY on my birthday.  

Wow 2 new groupies to start the year off right.  sounds like a great begining.  Hope every one had a fabulous holiday.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:
I posted yesterday after wishing you a Happy New Year and it didn't appear...

I hope all of you had a nice NYE.

*Scott* ~ Would love to see pictures as well, especially your room!

*tea pot* ~ Looking forward to seeing your pictures! "Burt" is a riot! There was a kiosk set up at the mall and the guy was flying the sharks around. My cats would freak out and do everything possible to destroy it! LOL Have fun with Burt! 

*Inkmahm* ~ Inky is so cute!!!!!!!!!!!! I love her face. She's beautiful and Inky is a great name for her! Enjoy... she's a lucky kitty! Good luck with the other kittens as well. Keep us posted please.

*StanH* ~ Welcome Home and congrats! Glad you joined the thread!

*eliza61* ~ Happy Belated Birthday! Hope you had a wonderful day!






*Muushka* ~ Cruise out of NJ!!! You know why I'm happy about that! 

*stopher1* ~ You must be extremely excited about going to HI. The Disney resort is stunning and I would love to go there theteh future... just wish the flight wasn't so long... Please take lots of pictures!!! Have fun planning your upcoming trip!

Have a great night everyone!


----------



## jimmytammy

twinmom108 said:


> VWL is my most favorite resort.  We haven't stayed there in 6 years.  Just finalized a ressie for a 13 night stay in a 1 bedroom for end of Nov & beg of December.  Yay!!!!   When do the Christmas decorations go up at WL & the castle in Magic Kingdom?



Welcome to our groupies!!  13 nights, thats magical
We have stayed 15 and it is so wonderful.  We never grow tired of it, in fact even after 15 days, still not ready to leave.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> *stopher1* :Thanks too for the interest already from some of the Groupies who have already done so. There's also my blog or FB page that you could sign up for. All members of the blog and likes for the FB page are truly appreciated.
> 
> In other news - I leave for Aulani in just over 3 weeks. I'm so very excited.


I'm already a FB friend of yours and both my husband and I "like"d your FB page 
So exciting about Aulani Christopher ! You deserve it ! Look forward to hearing what you have to say about Aulani and enjoy VGC too


----------



## MiaSRN62

WELCOME twinmom108 and StanH !


----------



## Inkmahm

I Book He Pays said:


> *Inkmahm* ~ Inky is so cute!!!!!!!!!!!! I love her face. She's beautiful and Inky is a great name for her! Enjoy... she's a lucky kitty! Good luck with the other kittens as well. Keep us posted please.



Thank you!  Inky is the sweetest kitten.  She's had so many visitors and loves to sit in any and all laps.  My nieces and nephew love her!

Inky's two siblings were caught first and were taken to our local humane society.  They clean them up and have volunteers who socialize the kittens before they are put up for adoption.  I hope they get great homes!

We caught "Momma Cat" yesterday and took her in to be spayed and get a rabies shot today.  She's spending the night in our garage before we release her.  But, she is my cat now.  I bought a 20 lb bag of cat food and a new cat food container to keep by our patio door.  I'll feed her for as long as she stays around.

We're trying to trap the other tabby cat that we have seen eating our food.  I think he is the father of the kittens and he needs to be neutered.  He'll get free food for life, too.  He has no name yet but I guess "Daddy Cat" may end up being what we call him.  Not too creative, huh?


----------



## stopher1

MiaSRN62 said:


> I'm already a FB friend of yours and both my husband and I "like"d your FB page



I know.      Thanks for that - for both of those, actually.  



MiaSRN62 said:


> So exciting about Aulani Christopher ! You deserve it ! Look forward to hearing what you have to say about Aulani and enjoy VGC too



Thanks.  I'm really, _really_, *REALLY* looking forward to it.


----------



## twinmom108

Thanks for the warm welcome!!  I guess after being on the DIS & a DVC member for 10 years this really is the place for me.


----------



## Muushka

twinmom108 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!!  I guess after being on the DIS & a DVC member for 10 years this really is the place for me.



Wow, you escaped from us for 10 years!

Did we mention the VWL Groupie Moosie Siggy?  He loves it when you take him for your very own.


----------



## eliza61

*Good news:*  Sid the squid, actually got his acceptance letter to Seton Hall today (his #3 pick).    Newbies, Sid the squid is my youngest son who provides comic relief for the groupies while trying to drive me insane.  

*Bad news*:  the old guy and I have the $375.00 dollar university fee all covered the other $27,000 bucks is very much up in the air.   How much are kidneys going for?

Still waiting to here from number one and two (University of Cincinnati and University of North Carolina)


----------



## MiaSRN62

> eliza :Bad news: the old guy and I have the $375.00 dollar university fee all covered the other $27,000 bucks is very much up in the air. How much are kidneys going for?


Ohhhh *eliza* my friend.....I SOOOO feel your pain having 3 in college !!!!  It will fall into place---here's to the "tuition fairies" sprinkling some grants/scholarships/loans down upon you !!!  Congrats to Sid on acceptance to Seton !!!


----------



## Muushka

Oh my.  Makes me grateful that Lucy (the cat) has never broached the subject of college!

Best wishes to all with the kiddos in college!


----------



## Muushka

Oh my.  Makes me grateful that Lucy (the cat) has never broached the subject of college!

Best wishes to all with the kiddos in college!


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> *Good news:*  Sid the squid, actually got his acceptance letter to Seton Hall today (his #3 pick).    Newbies, Sid the squid is my youngest son who provides comic relief for the groupies while trying to drive me insane.
> 
> *Bad news*:  the old guy and I have the $375.00 dollar university fee all covered the other $27,000 bucks is very much up in the air.   How much are kidneys going for?
> 
> Still waiting to here from number one and two University of Cincinnati and *University of North Carolina*



Oh, that one has my vote!  Lunch with Eliza!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Wow  such a whirlwind December, and now off into the new year!

So sorry to be vacant in the last month, but with 10 days at the Lodge, Christmas Holidays, a short but necessary trip to Virginia to see DS & DIL, New Years frivolity, a new job description and responsibilities at work (yeah, I have to squeeze work in to my schedule), it has seemed nearly impossible to get back on the thread, relax, and push on.

I do intend to post a few pictures of our last trip as the month stretches out.  It needs to be done here at work since Dial a Death is all we have at home, and uploading pictures fits the name of the service. 

We did thoroughly enjoy our time at The Lodge.  We once again had the opportunity to be Flag Family with Ranger Jack.  We had a good time with Ranger Jack.  We spent a moment at Ranger Stans picture in the upper hallway on the way to the roof.  Ranger Jack is sensitive to the feelings of Ranger Stans following.  We spent time encouraging him to make it his own.

DiznyDi & I enjoyed the Backstage Tour this trip.  We spent more time in the Utilidors than I had anticipated, with a walk around the complete MK circle.  It was interesting in seeing Pin Trading central in the Utilidors, where the Cast Members sign-out new lanyards each day (cool for you pin traders out there!).

I promise to post a picture or two of Stopher parading around Whispering Canyon upon the commands of our waitress.  The Groupie breakfast was fun.


----------



## horselover

HAPPY NEW YEAR GROUPIES!!!      

I know I have been absent from the thread since returning from the World.  Sorry about that.  Got caught up in the after holidays happenings at home, then getting ready for back to school, then a bit of the post trip blues I'm afraid to say.  But at last I have some free time so wanted to share some detail about our trip.

I know I've missed a lot, but first off I have to say

HAPPY POST BIRTHDAY ELIZA!!! 

And a big congratulations to Sid the Squid for getting into Seton!            Best of luck with that tuition bill.   


I'm reposting what I posted for some other friends to read.  I never do formal TRs here so hopefully no one will mind the synopsis.  I have pics too!

Please bear with me. I will need to split it into a couple different posts. Pics may need time to catch up.

I could say this will be a mini TR but I know it wont end up that way so lets just say Ill try to stick to highlights & a few observations from a 1st time Christmas visitor.

*WL *- fantastic, incredible, awesome, beautiful, magnificent, etc., you get the picture. Our room a corner 1 BR #5519. LOVED IT!!! I didnt take any pics before we started moving in unfortunately but from now on I will request one of these rooms at check in. I know I will very likely never get it again but it doesnt hurt to ask. Photopass photogs in the lobby at night. Character were there 21-23 I think. Carolers, Santa came Christmas Eve. CMs were all helpful & friendly. Quiet pool - heaven.     Marshmallow roasting on the beach each night, then movies. Boat transportation - perfect. Absolutely nothing but wonderful things to say about my favorite home away from home.

*Food *- this is the 1st time Ive been slightly disappointed with the food. I know many have problems with Disney restaurants in general but weve had mostly good experiences on every trip. 1st time not having really good things to say about Le Cellier. We went for our regular lunch. DS11 loves eating here for there gluten-free rolls. Dont know what makes them so special but he loves them. Well dont you know they replaced that brand with something else. Thumbs down from DS11. The rest of us ordered a cup of cheddar cheese soup. When it arrived the cup was only ½ full. It was still enough with the pretzel bread but for $5.49 Id like a full cup of soup, not ½ a cup. The burger was very good. DH said his skillet was ok. Service was just ok. Not anything Id consider signature. We ate at Kona twice for dinner. 1st time I ordered the coconut almond chicken. It came out slightly burned on the edges. It was still ok but maybe if they were less busy they might not have served it like that. 2nd dinner DH & I both order the noodles. They were ok, but dry. DS11 got the fish. It was very dry. Our 1st time California Grill dinner was just ok. Again I didnt find the service to be anything spectacular & I had trouble with my steak being cooked properly. DH & I ended up switching because even after sending it back once it still wasnt cooked enough. Beaches & Cream still gets the big thumbs up.        RF was good too.  Those specialty waffles in the mornings are excellent.  We had dinner twice in our room. Weve decided well up that # to 4 the next time around. We dont mind preparing simple things & it saves a lot of money. I should also note that while not technically food 3 Lapu Lapus & 2 Blood Orange Margaritas were consumed & all were very tasty.

*Parks *- Im not going to lie it was crowded. The 1st few days werent too bad right up until Christmas Eve. The key, at least for us, was get up early. I know many people dont like to do that on vacation. I dont love it either but at this time of the year it has to be done. MK opened at 7:00 a.m. on Christmas Eve. We arrived at 7:02. We got everything done we wanted to by 11:00. We headed back to the resort around 11:30. We did Epcot our 1st full day & DHS on the next day. DHS was the worst in terms of crowds. What we had listed on our welcome packet was 9:00 opening, but I swear they opened early because it was already packed. We got there just before 9:00 & went right to TSMM. I was in the FP line at 9:03. Our return time was 1:25 & there were only a few people ahead of me in the line. The stand by line was out the door & 60 min. We headed to RnR as we had finally decided this was the trip we were going to ride. Arrived there at 9:15. 60 stand-by. Guess thats out again.     Off to Star Tours - 10 min. wait. Yeah! We did this 3x. I was the spy in one of them. Its always me & never the boys. We did ½ day here & then came back to see Osborne Lights & Fantasmic. We arrived at the lights while the 1st Fantasmic show was going on so the crowd was not bad. We did go back to MK for our last day before heading to the airport. It was 12/27. Yikes, what a difference in the crowds! It was really, really crowded. I was glad to be going home at that point, although I would have happily stayed a few more days if it was just around the resort. Oh & just because its so rare I get bragging rights I just want to say that I was the family champion on Buzz. Every round all me baby! I even managed to max out one round. That never happens to me. So what worked for us to make Christmas in the World enjoyable was get up early, plan things outside the parks (more on that), & get the majority of park time in before 12/25.

*Weather *- spectacular! I know we got so, so lucky with the weather as it could have easily been cold. We got upper 70s & 80s with lows of 60 for the entire week. I have no doubt this added to our enjoyment of the trip.

To be continued...


----------



## horselover

*Keeping it fresh & avoiding the crowds* - We knew going in it would be crowded so I tried to plan non-park things to do & we also like to find something new to do on each trip to keep things fresh & interesting. We did the HDDR one night. We have done this before but it was 3 yrs ago. Took the boat from WL & snapped this pic on the way





.

We really enjoyed it. The food was tasty, the show corny but funny, the sangria also tasty & plentiful. Not something Id do often because it wasnt cheap with 4 Disney adults but still fun. After that we went on the holiday sleigh ride at FW. That was fun too. People really do go all out! Again, not something Id do every year but still something different. We rented surreys at WL the day after Christmas (one of our non-park days) & biked down to FW. We saw several deer along the way. We then parked & looked at the horses for a bit before heading back. Its really a lovely ride if you ever get a chance to do it.  I snapped this picture of the newest member of our family while there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Meet Joy Duffy.  So named in honor of Christmas & for all the joy I felt on this trip.  I have a friend on another board that does the most amazing TRs with Joy's big brother Duffy.  I feel in love with Duffy during those TRs so DH got me one of my own.  It was in my stocking Christmas morning.  DS11 got one too.  He was the one that decided the last name was Duffy & they each needed a 1st name.  He named his John.  No pic. of his though.

We had tacos in the room that night then headed over to Fantasia mini golf. Weve never done that before either. After dinner we went to Beaches & Cream for ice cream. A great way to spend a non-park day. We did go to DtD on the Friday before Christmas too. It was really crowded even at 11:00 in the morning. I can avoid DtD on future trips I think. Not much you cant find somewhere else. We toured all the deluxe resorts except BW. Just didnt have time. There were also several activities going on at the Lodge but the only one we participated in was the roasting of the marshmallows on the beach each night. So again my advice to anyone considering Christmas is do lots of activities outside the parks.

*Christmas *- devoting an entire section to this special day. We slept in then opened our gifts. Everyone was pleased. Another thing I had done for this trip to keep us occupied was everyone got a set amount of money. Their assignment was to buy a gift for each member of the family. They could pool their money if necessary but couldnt spend all their money on one person. It was fun to see what everyone ended up with. After gifts it was off to Kona for breakfast. Very yummy. Back to the room to get ready for BB! We had talked about this in jest during our May visit. Wouldnt it be fun to say we spent Christmas Day at a water park? How often can you say that?! Never really thinking it would be warm enough but sure enough it was! I also knew it had the added benefit of having no crowds. We packed a lunch & off we went. Arrived around 11:15 or so. Hardly anyone there! We snagged a very quiet spot in the back corner & had that section all to ourselves the entire time! The only negative thing I have to say about BB is you better be in shape. Dang they have a lot of stairs there! Back to the room around 3:00 to rest before heading to Kona for dinner. My Lapu Lapu seemed particularly tasty this night. After dinner it was off to meet some friends from another board.  One of my friends had invited us to join her family for a Wishes cruise!  It was awesome! The company, the fireworks, everything. I admit I got a little choked up while I was sitting there watching those fireworks. Shhhhhh, dont tell anyone!     It truly was the most wonderful Christmas Ive ever had.

*Highlights *- We had decided ahead of time this would be a go with the flow trip which turned out to be a great thing. Some days not everyone would want to do the same things so we did split up a couple of times. I needed to pick up a gift for DS13s stocking at Epcot on Friday & since neither DH nor DS13 wanted to go (good for shopping) DS11 & I went alone for a couple hours in the afternoon. We had so much fun. We strolled & stopped for cinnamon sugared almonds in France, then sat for awhile sharing them & people watching. We did 2 Kim Possible missions. We got caramel popcorn in Germany then people watched some more. It was nice to get some alone time with him. The Wishes fireworks cruise - spectacular! Waking up on Christmas morning opening gifts then heading to BB - priceless!

So thats about it. Would I go at Christmas again? In a heartbeat! Im already trying to work it out with my points to get back there again next year. Only 2 missed days of school for the same trip. After seeing the crowds after Christmas vs. the few days before I dont see myself ever wanting to do this week. Arriving a few days before Christmas & then leaving shortly after I think is the key. Next time we know well eat more in the room & not plan to eat many meals out on Christmas Eve & day, especially a signature, without our TIW discount. We spent too much money on food this trip but now we know how to do it better. Cant wait to go again!

Now for the good stuff - the pics! I'll start a new post & try to group pics in some kind of theme.


----------



## horselover

I'll start with what I know you all want to see - the Lodge!

A couple balcony shots.










Ahhhhhhh, so relaxing.





WL lobby tree. Sorry about the glare. Never seemed to be a good time to get a pic in the lobby.





Me with the Mickey & Minnie in the WL lobby (no one else would come with me)





VWL lobby tree - posted this before but I never get tired of looking at it





Our room tree & stockings - use Command hooks so no wall damage!  Our tree came to us courtesy of my Dsis since our original tree was ruined due to water damage.  Didn't think we'd have a tree.





Various decorations










Poly tree





To be continued


----------



## horselover

BCV tree - very pretty in person.





BCV decorations










BC lobby carousel - pics don't do it justice















Wonderland was my favorite





YC train - so big it's hard to get a good overall pic. I took a few pics of details
















To be continued


----------



## horselover

Couple more train pics















Should have put these with the Poly pic.  These were on the dessert counter at Kona.










GF gingerbread house - again huge so I took some details pics.





















To be continued - you said you liked pics, right?!


----------



## horselover

MK - this is how it looks at MK at 7:00 a.m. on Christmas Eve










Took this from the balcony at Cali Grill - not bad considering I used my camera phone.





This would have been a good shot save for the shadow & I had to crop some people out of the right hand corner.





DS11 patting some Duffys in a window display on Main Street.





Epcot - didn't take many pics here.  Canada storyteller.  Not the best shot.





My favorite shots of the week possibly even ever at WDW.










Christmas Day at BB!





Friends enjoying a Wishes fireworks cruise






And that's how I spent my Christmas vacation! Can't wait to go again this year.  Hope you enjoyed.

P.S. - *Trish* - I have some pics just for you!  I think they're on my other computer though.  I'll post them later.


----------



## DiznyDi

Wow Julie! I've really enjoyed the 10 minutes spent reading your post and looking at the pics. How wonderful that the weather was so cooperative!
I've always thought that Christmas at the Lodge would be a wonderful way to spend the holidays....I just can't justify the points. Thanks for sharing


----------



## eliza61

horselover said:


> MK - this is how it looks at MK at 7:00 a.m. on Christmas Eve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took this from the balcony at Cali Grill - not bad considering I used my camera phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would have been a good shot save for the shadow & I had to crop some people out of the right hand corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS11 patting some Duffys in a window display on Main Street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot - didn't take many pics here.  Canada storyteller.  Not the best shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite shots of the week possibly even ever at WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Day at BB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends enjoying a Wishes fireworks cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's how I spent my Christmas vacation! Can't wait to go again this year.  Hope you enjoyed.
> 
> P.S. - *Trish* - I have some pics just for you!  I think they're on my other computer though.  I'll post them later.



Oh thank you Julie for that great report and the pictures!!  I love them.  What a wonderful way to spend the holidays.  

How did your kids enjoy Duffy.  When we went in August, it was the first time I had even heard of him and sadly not many kids knew who he was.  He had a character meet and greet in Epcot and poor Duffy was standing there all alone with his handler.


----------



## horselover

Thanks Di & Eliza!    

Di - if it wasn't for the fact that we have school aged children the actual Christmas holiday would be less appealing.  That's why we try to do a few days before the actual holiday to avoid the giant point increase.  No doubt about it though that time period is a point eater.  I'm sure our habits will go back to early Dec. again once the boys are out of school.


----------



## stopher1

Those are some wonderful shots, and memories you made there, Julie!  Thanks for sharing.  Sounds like a very nice trip, overall.  

I still have yet to go through all of my pictures from my early December visit to the World... but it was so nice to see yours from the latter part of the month. We still have never been to the World actually FOR/OVER Christmas - Disneyland yes, Walt Disney World no - maybe one of these years we'll do that.


----------



## Muushka

Loved reading about your Christmas celebration!  Loved the pictures.  And I agree, those 2 butterfly with flowers are the best.

And I agree with your assessment of dining at Disney.  We actually enjoy our meals much more in the villa.  
Love cooking them, love eating them!  And the $$$$ saved is considerable.

PS now I want a Duffy!


----------



## Granny

HL...wow, wonderful pictures and commentary from your trip!  So glad to hear that you found the Christmas magic at WDW and VWL.  It is a special time, isn't it?  Thanks for taking the time to share your thoughts and pictures.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Wonderful trip report and pictures Julie!  Glad you had such a great time.  And it's one of those that tempts me to try going over Christmas.


----------



## Nicoal13

Loved your trip report and pictures Horselover! Looks like a magical Christmas was enjoyed by your family.

We had a wonderful Christmas. It was a tough year for our family but we feel very blessed. DS was spoiled from both sides of the family for sure. Still have one Christmas gathering with some extended family this weekend. 

DS didn't feel the best at Christmas. Ended up taking him to urgent care the day after Christmas and he had an ear infection. But it went away without having to take the antibiotics. So he is feeling good again. Nasty stomach flu going around at work and I ended up getting sick while we had friends over for NYE's. I'm still pretty run down, back at work, but moving pretty slow. 

Here's hoping to a happy and healthy New Year for all the groupies!!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

*twinmom108* ~ Welcome home and great to have you with us! Love the AK image! AK is a tab bit too chilly to get a tan! I agree!!

*Inkmahm* ~ I can imagine how popular Inky is with the family. She'll be a very loved cat!  Looking at her face makes you melt. I hope you can catch "daddy cat" soon. How's "momma cat" doing? 

*eliza61* ~ Congrats to your son being accepted! Good luck coming up with the tuition! OUCH!  

*DiznyDad* ~ Great to see you and looking forward to your pictures!

*horselover* ~ You go girl with your trip report and photos! I really enjoyed reading it and the pictures are great. The butterfly shots are outstanding. Thanks so much for the detailed report. I wonder what kind of pictures you have for me... ???? Anything zebra related? LOL  I'm feeling the love! 

*Nicoal13* ~ Sorry that you and your son got sick during the holiday season. Take it easy and feel better soon.


----------



## horselover

*Trish* -  sorry about the quality.  It was the best I could do.  I thought of you immediately!


----------



## blossomz

Thanks so much for sharing your amazing trip with us!  That butterfly pic is beautiful!


----------



## MiaSRN62

LOVED your TR and photos *Julie* ! Looked like you all had a blast. My dd was there the week prior (she left on 12/22).  
I agree about some of your dining comments. Was not at all impressed with the hype of the CA Grill and I've heard other comments similar to yours about Le Cellier.  We had a pretty bad meal at Biergarten in Oct (had ADR's for Rose n Crown but they turned us all away when we got there due to a problem ? Security was there ?).  Also had a lackluster lunch at 50s Prime Time in Aug.  Kona has always been a staple for us and we haven't had anything really disappointing there yet. 
Of course you were so lucky to be able to stay at the VWL !!! So beautiful   Would love....one day....to spend actual Christmas Day in WDW. Being a nurse, that just could not be until I retire since we're mandated to work holidays   But loved the tree and decorations in your room. Very enjoyable reading---thanks so much for sharing with us


----------



## jimmytammy

Julie
Love your trip report and pics!!


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> PS now I want a Duffy!



It is hard to resist the power of Duffy!      

*Eliza* - sorry I missed your question about the boys & Duffy.  I mentioned I fell in love with Duffy after seeing my friend's wonderful Duffy TRs.  So everywhere we went I was ohhhhing & ahhhhhing over him & what did my lovely children do?  Make fun of me of course!  That is until DH gave me one in my stocking.  Then they couldn't keep their hands off it, especially DS11.  The next day he went to the Mercantile & bought a Duffy for himself with some of his Christmas money.  The power of the Duffy!            We didn't do the meet & greet in Epcot.  He wasn't there when we were.  But in Oct his booth was quite busy.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Wonderful trip report and pictures Julie!  Glad you had such a great time.  And it's one of those that tempts me to try going over Christmas.



Do it!  Just remember what I said.  Get there a few days before & high tail it out of there on the 27th.

OK, now I need some advice from the experts.  We plan to go again this year for the same time period (20-27).  I don't have enough points to book all the days @ 11 months so I have no choice but to book some now & the rest later.  I'm trying to work out the best strategy to get what I want.  I have 129 points to work with right now.  I need a 1 BR.  I could book the 20th-24th & then try for the 24th-27th later or I can book the 25th-27th & try for the early dates later.  What should I do?  I should mention that I hope to book my missing days before the 7 month window but it will be past the 11 month window.   Any guesses which might be more difficult to get?  My feeling is the Christmas dates but if I should be unable to get the days proceeding it we'll have to move on Christmas.  Definitely don't want to do that.  Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Do it!  Just remember what I said.  Get there a few days before & high tail it out of there on the 27th.
> 
> I told DH I was making Dec reservations and he thought I was going for the Christmas trip!   I think we may have a few years before that although my pet sitter might be willing.  I don't see DH realistically being able to leave work at one of the busiest times though (restaurant).  I'm going to keep it in mind and if I could get it to work I think we'll give it a try!
> 
> OK, now I need some advice from the experts.  We plan to go again this year for the same time period (20-27).  I don't have enough points to book all the days @ 11 months so I have no choice but to book some now & the rest later.  I'm trying to work out the best strategy to get what I want.  I have 129 points to work with right now.  I need a 1 BR.  I could book the 20th-24th & then try for the 24th-27th later or I can book the 25th-27th & try for the early dates later.  What should I do?  I should mention that I hope to book my missing days before the 7 month window but it will be past the 11 month window.   Any guesses which might be more difficult to get?  My feeling is the Christmas dates but if I should be unable to get the days proceeding it we'll have to move on Christmas.  Definitely don't want to do that.  Any input would be appreciated!



Uggg - I hate those reservations that don't have an obvious split.  Before 7 but after 11......  I think then I'd book the 25th-27th and wait on the 20th-24th.  Partly b/c my best _guess_ is that would be slightly easier to get (although I'd like it better if it was the 24th to 27th) and mostly b/c I wouldn't want to move on Christmas day.  Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

So sorry to be so late in posting any pictures from our December trip, but life can sometimes get in the way, along with "Dial Up" services.  I know a number of pictures were posted in this thread in mid December, but I wanted to add just a few more . . .

Our Groupie Meet in the Carolwood Pacific room was a good time for all:






Granny (& Mrs. Granny)





Dynaguy, Inkmahm, Disney Lovin Iowan, Mr. Iowan, & Granny





The group at our favorite fireplace . . . (Twokats in front with Stopher behind)





At the Groupie breakfast, although Stopher would have you think (12-12-11 post) that I wanted ketchup, here is proof that it was really him . . .


----------



## Dizny Dad

During our stay at VWL we had the opportunity to once again be the Flag Family.  A few pictures I wanted to share:

A view over our Villas . . .





Ranger Jack and DiznyDi taking a moment with Ranger Stan on the way to the roof . . .





Ready to hoist the colors . . .





When you take the opportunity to be Flag Family, or when you meet Ranger Jack at the Lodge, help to make his new position his.  Filling big shoes can be difficult; let's help.


----------



## Dizny Dad

What Santa brought DiznyDi for Christmas for her Moose Room . . .


----------



## blossomz

Thank you for sharing those wonderful photos of our lodge family!


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Uggg - I hate those reservations that don't have an obvious split.  Before 7 but after 11......  I think then I'd book the 25th-27th and wait on the 20th-24th.  Partly b/c my best _guess_ is that would be slightly easier to get (although I'd like it better if it was the 24th to 27th) and mostly b/c I wouldn't want to move on Christmas day.  Good luck!!!!!!



I called MS yesterday to add ME for my March trip & asked the CM for her opinion on the best way to book it.  She advised me to book 12/20-24 1st & try for 24-27 later.  She said this past year she definitely noticed very limited availability before Christmas & more during the actual holiday.  I hope she's right.



Dizny Dad said:


> During our stay at VWL we had the opportunity to once again be the Flag Family.  A few pictures I wanted to share:
> 
> A view over our Villas . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ranger Jack and DiznyDi taking a moment with Ranger Stan on the way to the roof . . .



Love these 2.  When you see the Villas from this vantage point you can really appreciate what a great job they did building it into the woods.

The 2nd shot made me teary eyed.          Still have not had the opportunity to be flag family.  We tried again this past trip but the 1st opening they had was the 28th.  We checked out on the 27th.



Dizny Dad said:


> What Santa brought DiznyDi for Christmas for her Moose Room . . .



Love this!


----------



## Granny

DDad...great pix!  Thanks for bringing back the memories of the Groupie meet as well as those super roof top pix.  

Mind if I steal the shot of VWL?  It's a great visual to answer the "what room view" questions.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> DDad...great pix!  Thanks for bringing back the memories of the Groupie meet as well as those super roof top pix.
> 
> Mind if I steal the shot of VWL?  It's a great visual to answer the "what room view" questions.



Steal away!


----------



## tea pot

Hi Groupies 

Hope all is Well 

*Horeselover *I LOVED your TR and pictures
I'm so glad you had such a Magical Christmas visit to our Happy Place  
And that butterfly pic was the best.

*Welcome New Groupies 
and Belated Birthday Wishes Eliza


*


I Book He Pays said:


> Hi Groupies:
> I posted yesterday after wishing you a Happy New Year and it didn't appear...



OK maybe it's not just me
I had a couple of posts I couldn't find 

Sorry guys will try again 
I'm off to catch up


----------



## Muushka

Thank you D Dad for the pictures.  Ranger Jack is a very nice man.  We spent quite a bit of time with him on our last visit.  I think he has an affection for our group like Ranger Stan had.  He knows that we all love our Lodge, and he is willing to share his love of it too.

HL, I hope you get up there this Christmas!


----------



## stopher1

Dizny Dad said:


> At the Groupie breakfast, although Stopher would have you think (12-12-11 post) that I wanted ketchup, here is proof that it was really him . . .



Now now Dad... I never specifically ASKED for ketchup.  


Sure I agreed that they could be delivered to our table when that rogue server volunteered to have some delivered to us...  but I NEVER asked for it. 



I DID have fun building the ketchup pyramid though...


----------



## jimmytammy

Dad 
Love the pic with Ranger Jack standing by Stans pic.  Carolyn told me how Jack came by and saw Stan a few days before his passing.  Stan told him it was his now, so take it and make it his own.  I agree, we need to help Jack along his new path.  I am planning to see him in Mar and speak with him.

Stopher 
Thats a 10 on the bldg. skills


----------



## Inkmahm

Dizny Dad said:


> Steal away!



I'm going to steal it, too!  Great picture.
It shows the  dormer windows in the roof line of the villa we had in December-5517.  We loved that one bedroom.

Thanks for all the pictures!  That breakfast at WC was a lot of fun, in particular.  Did you get the picture of Stopher singing his "happy" song?


----------



## Inkmahm

I Book He Pays said:


> *Inkmahm* ~ I can imagine how popular Inky is with the family. She'll be a very loved cat!  Looking at her face makes you melt. I hope you can catch "daddy cat" soon. How's "momma cat" doing?



Thanks!  Inky is definitely loved already.  Doesn't take long for a critter to worm her way into my heart.

Inky was declawed yesterday so now I have a chance at keeping my eyesight.  She scratched both my eyelid and Dynaguy's eyelid while we were sleeping.  I meant to declaw her next week but she had to go in early to save our skin, literally.  She's up to 2.8 lbs already.  

Momma Cat was spayed on Monday and released back into our yard on Tuesday afternoon.  Haven't seen her since!  I think she is mad at us and is boycotting the food I have out for her.

We didn't catch Daddy Cat yet, although we almost got a racoon last night.  We extended our appointment with the Humane Society into next week so we have another week to try to catch him.  There have been no cats near the trap since Monday when we caught Momma Cat.  This may take a lot longer than I thought.

The good news is that we are having unbelievable warm weather here in Wisconsin in January.  We were in the low 50's today which is more like April weather.  No snow on the ground at all.  It's good weather for cats to be outside moving around so I'm still hopeful we'll be successful at trapping Daddy Cat.


----------



## Inkmahm

Dizny Dad said:


> What Santa brought DiznyDi for Christmas for her Moose Room . . .



Love it!  Where did Santa find such a thing?  It's perfect for a Moose lover.


----------



## stopher1

Inkmahm said:


> Thanks for all the pictures!  That breakfast at WC was a lot of fun, in particular.  _Did you get the picture of Stopher singing his "happy" song?_



Oh yeah!  I remember Dad taking a picture while I was "performing"...  

Dad - you should post it.  It's okay to embarrass me more.  I don't mind.  (I do it enough myself anyway... why not do it here amongst our other Groupie friends who couldn't see it first hand for themselves.)


----------



## Muushka

Inkmahm said:


> Thanks!  Inky is definitely loved already.  Doesn't take long for a critter to worm her way into my heart.
> 
> Inky was declawed yesterday so now I have a chance at keeping my eyesight.  She scratched both my eyelid and Dynaguy's eyelid while we were sleeping.  I meant to declaw her next week but she had to go in early to save our skin, literally.  She's up to 2.8 lbs already.
> 
> Momma Cat was spayed on Monday and released back into our yard on Tuesday afternoon.  Haven't seen her since!  I think she is mad at us and is boycotting the food I have out for her.
> 
> We didn't catch Daddy Cat yet, although we almost got a racoon last night.  We extended our appointment with the Humane Society into next week so we have another week to try to catch him.  There have been no cats near the trap since Monday when we caught Momma Cat.  This may take a lot longer than I thought.
> 
> The good news is that we are having unbelievable warm weather here in Wisconsin in January.  We were in the low 50's today which is more like April weather.  No snow on the ground at all.  It's good weather for cats to be outside moving around so I'm still hopeful we'll be successful at trapping Daddy Cat.



If these adult cats are true ferals, are they cropping their left ears?


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> If these adult cats are true ferals, are they cropping their left ears?



Yes.  Momma Cat had a notch in her ear although we forgot to look for it before we let her go.  HAWS did tell me that the standard was to spay, give the rabies vaccine and then notch the left ear.


----------



## Muushka

Notch?  Around here the literraly chop off the last 1/2" or so.

Our feral has a notch in her right ear and chopped off left ear!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Dizny Dad*.....looked like such a fun Groupie get-together !!!! Thanks for posting !


----------



## Linda67

I have so enjoyed the photos of Ranger Jack, he is such a lovely guy and when we were lucky enough to be the flag family he was totally charming
Every time I check in on this thread I have something new to smile about


----------



## DiznyDi

Are any of our Groupie friends making their Dec 2012 reservations?
I was successful in securing Dec 8-15 today.


----------



## Muushka

Linda67 said:


> I have so enjoyed the photos of Ranger Jack, he is such a lovely guy and when we were lucky enough to be the flag family he was totally charming
> Every time I check in on this thread I have something new to smile about



Awwww, I smile every time I come here too.



DiznyDi said:


> Are any of our Groupie friends making their Dec 2012 reservations?
> I was successful in securing Dec 8-15 today.



WooHoo!!

Looks like there is a very good chance we will be there at the same time!

Tomorrow I will book from 12/9 Sunday to 12/14, Friday AM.  
Then we drive down to Ft Lauderdale for a 14 night Christmas cruise!!

I just yelled over to Mr Muush that you will be there, he said "great!"


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> Are any of our Groupie friends making their Dec 2012 reservations?
> I was successful in securing Dec 8-15 today.



I wish we were  We are hoping to get ressies for a combined Aulani-VGC trip in Feb 2013, so we have to save the pts.  But I can pretty much confirm we will be back at VWL in Dec 2013.  If not, I want be *bear*able to live with


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> Are any of our Groupie friends making their Dec 2012 reservations?
> I was successful in securing Dec 8-15 today.



Not yet.  We have to wait until the 20th to call.  Looks like we'll miss you again this year.    



Muushka said:


> Tomorrow I will book from 12/9 Sunday to 12/14, Friday AM.
> *Then we drive down to Ft Lauderdale for a 14 night Christmas cruise!!*



That sounds like heaven!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> I wish we were  We are hoping to get ressies for a combined Aulani-VGC trip in Feb 2013, so we have to save the pts.  But I can pretty much confirm we will be back at VWL in Dec 2013.  If not, I want be *bear*able to live with



Hey Jimmy 

Do you ever check the TUG boards?  Often in Dec you can pick up a 2 BR at Bonnet Creek for a great price. 
And it is a nice place to stay too!

Say, isn't there supposed to be a NC branch of the VWL Groupies lunch in the near future??

Off topic..

We rarely watch normal TV shows.  We have Netflix and I started watching The Office.  Oh my gosh.  I love that show!


----------



## wildernessDad

I'm just popping on to post our (Me, DH, DS) December vacation plans.  Here tis!

12/1 - 12/9 VWL

Not a bad place to stay, I think.  Don't you?

Maybe I'll get to meet some of my fellow groupies this year.


----------



## stopher1

DiznyDi said:


> Are any of our Groupie friends making their Dec 2012 reservations?
> I was successful in securing Dec 8-15 today.



Still looking at dates.  But yes, December is definitely on the agenda.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> We rarely watch normal TV shows.  We have Netflix and I started watching The Office.  Oh my gosh.  I love that show!



Neither do we.

But I have lots of different series on DVD that we watch.  And The Office is one of my favorites of "newer" tv series.  Oh it just cracks me up.


----------



## stopher1

wildernessDad said:


> I'm just popping on to post our (Me, DH, DS) December vacation plans.  Here tis!
> 
> 12/1 - 12/9 VWL
> 
> Not a bad place to stay, I think.  Don't you?
> 
> Maybe I'll get to meet some of my fellow groupies this year.



I got your PM, along with one from Di.  I will get them posted on the list soon!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> Hey Jimmy
> 
> Do you ever check the TUG boards?  Often in Dec you can pick up a 2 BR at Bonnet Creek for a great price.
> And it is a nice place to stay too!
> 
> Say, isn't there supposed to be a NC branch of the VWL Groupies lunch in the near future??
> 
> Off topic..
> 
> We rarely watch normal TV shows.  We have Netflix and I started watching The Office.  Oh my gosh.  I love that show!


Would love to be there this year but financially cant swing it with an upcoming early Feb 2013 trip.  

And you are right, we have a get together supposed to be coming.  Was thinking about that yesterday.


----------



## twinmom108

wildernessDad said:


> I'm just popping on to post our (Me, DH, DS) December vacation plans.  Here tis!
> 
> 12/1 - 12/9 VWL
> 
> Not a bad place to stay, I think.  Don't you?
> 
> Maybe I'll get to meet some of my fellow groupies this year.



We're booked for early December. 

11/25 - 12/8 VWL


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> I wish we were  We are hoping to get ressies for a combined Aulani-VGC trip in Feb 2013, so we have to save the pts.  But I can pretty much confirm we will be back at VWL in Dec 2013.  If not, I want be *bear*able to live with



The way it looks for us it will be 2013 before Kati and I are back in December.  That stays in line with our every other year decision. 

But, my sweet adorable loving DH was talking to me the other day about our May trip, plus we were going over things the kids and I had done on the December trip and he asked if I was going to consider going again this year in December and I made a comment about the kid's birthdays and wishing I could take them both to celebrate and he said "you have the passes, why not go ahead!!" 

So today I made the reservation to check into the VWL on September 19 thru September 26, 2012.  That gets us into the lodge on Kati's birthday (9-19) and we leave on DS's birthday 9-26.  That works really well having their birthdays one week apart (plus 7 years!!)
This will be the first time for me to go to WDW three times in a one year period.  Kati is so looking forward to be able to go twice in a year.  Does not take much to make our day!!! 
I have also never been to Florida in the Fall before.  

I hope everyone had a really good New Year holiday.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> I'm just popping on to post our (Me, DH, DS) December vacation plans.  Here tis!
> 
> 12/1 - 12/9 VWL
> 
> Not a bad place to stay, I think.  Don't you?
> 
> Maybe I'll get to meet some of my fellow groupies this year.



What time do you leave on the 9th?  That is our first day.



jimmytammy said:


> Would love to be there this year but financially cant swing it with an upcoming early Feb 2013 trip.
> 
> And you are right, we have a get together supposed to be coming.  Was thinking about that yesterday.



Yes, your 2013 vacation plans are awesome!

Go *twokats*!  3 times in 1 year!


----------



## stopher1

twokats said:


> The way it looks for us it will be 2013 before Kati and I are back in December.  That stays in line with our every other year decision.
> 
> But, my sweet adorable loving DH was talking to me the other day about our May trip, plus we were going over things the kids and I had done on the December trip and he asked if I was going to consider going again this year in December and I made a comment about the kid's birthdays and wishing I could take them both to celebrate and he said "you have the passes, why not go ahead!!"
> 
> So today I made the reservation to check into the VWL on September 19 thru September 26, 2012.  That gets us into the lodge on Kati's birthday (9-19) and we leave on DS's birthday 9-26.  That works really well having their birthdays one week apart (plus 7 years!!)
> This will be the first time for me to go to WDW three times in a one year period.  Kati is so looking forward to be able to go twice in a year.  Does not take much to make our day!!!
> I have also never been to Florida in the Fall before.
> 
> I hope everyone had a really good New Year holiday.



OH HOW FUN!  That is so very awesome for her!  (Great for you, great but kind of sad for him - that whole leaving thing).  Say hi to Kati for me!


----------



## twokats

stopher1 said:


> OH HOW FUN!  That is so very awesome for her!  (Great for you, great but kind of sad for him - that whole leaving thing).  Say hi to Kati for me!



Will do!!! 

As long as he gets to go to the gameroom, I think he will be happy.  He is not as big of a WDW fanatic as his sister is, but he thought it was great that we could go for both their special days.  Plus we don't usually leave until mid-afternoon, so the bulk of the day will be at the world.  

Kati was absolutely glowing when I told her the reservation was made.


----------



## stopher1

twokats said:


> Kati was absolutely glowing when I told her the reservation was made.



I'll bet she was!


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> Will do!!!
> 
> As long as he gets to go to the gameroom, I think he will be happy.  He is not as big of a WDW fanatic as his sister is, but he thought it was great that we could go for both their special days.  Plus we don't usually leave until mid-afternoon, so the bulk of the day will be at the world.
> 
> Kati was absolutely glowing when I told her the reservation was made.



That is cool Kathy!  We love getting 3 trips out of APs.  I really wish we could get one more trip slipped in fall/winter 2012 but with that Feb trip looming, got to hold back.  Looking forward to our Mar trip though WDW wont be a huge part of it.  OKW stay with a few Braves games, eating at a few WDW resorts, then US/IOA for 4 days.  
Kati and your DS have some wonderful parents who are so willing to celebrate their special day in such a special place!


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> What time do you leave on the 9th?  That is our first day.



We will hit the ME bus around 3pm.  What time do you arrive?


----------



## wildernessDad

stopher1 said:


> I got your PM, along with one from Di.  I will get them posted on the list soon!



Thank you, kind sir!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Awwww, I smile every time I come here too.
> 
> 
> 
> WooHoo!!
> 
> Looks like there is a very good chance we will be there at the same time!
> 
> Tomorrow I will book from 12/9 Sunday to 12/14, Friday AM.
> Then we drive down to Ft Lauderdale for a 14 night Christmas cruise!!
> 
> I just yelled over to Mr Muush that you will be there, he said "great!"



  I WANNA GO!!

We need a "grown women rolling around on the floor, kicking and crying" smilie.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> I WANNA GO!!
> 
> We need a "grown women rolling around on the floor, kicking and crying" smilie.




Well, this could be you....







Sorry...couldn't find a "grown woman" one. 

On the other hand, we can't go next December, so this one is me...









WAAAAAH!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Sorry to be so delayed in responding to some of the ongoing delights found here in our favorite thread.  Once again, business travel has gotten in the way of living.




Inkmahm said:


> Love it!  Where did Santa find such a thing?  It's perfect for a Moose lover. :



I purchased a singel "Moose Shed" on line, had it shipped to my office, purchased the bare wreath from a local flower supply, and delivered them to our local florist with a picture of the wreaths in the main Wilderness Lodge lobby.  I dose fit well in DiznyDi's Moose Room.



stopher1 said:


> Oh yeah!  I remember Dad taking a picture while I was "performing"...
> 
> Dad - you should post it.  It's okay to embarrass me more.  I don't mind.  (I do it enough myself anyway... why not do it here amongst our other Groupie friends who couldn't see it first hand for themselves.)



As you wish . . .


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK All, you are sitting resting your bones; you turn your head left and this is what you see.  Where are you?


----------



## Muushka

> Oh yeah! I remember Dad taking a picture while I was "performing"..



How about when Muush got VIDEOS of you performing.....just sayin'


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> OK All, you are sitting resting your bones; you turn your head left and this is what you see.  Where are you?



I believe thats just to the right of the entryway into the villas lobby in a comfy chair, with maybe a telephone and a lamp nearby.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> Sorry to be so delayed in responding to some of the ongoing delights found here in our favorite thread.  Once again, business travel has gotten in the way of living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased a singel "Moose Shed" on line, had it shipped to my office, purchased the bare wreath from a local flower supply, and delivered them to our local florist with a picture of the wreaths in the main Wilderness Lodge lobby.  I dose fit well in DiznyDi's Moose Room.
> 
> 
> 
> As you wish . . .


You do the hokey pokey and you turn yourself around

Stopher, you are such a good sport!


----------



## jimmytammy

Have to share, we are having Canadian Cheddar Cheese soup with pretzel bread tonight.  Everyones invited!!


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Have to share, we are having Canadian Cheddar Cheese soup with pretzel bread tonight.  Everyones invited!!




I'm jumping in my car now!                 If all goes well  I should be there in about 18 hours or so.  Can you keep it warm?


----------



## stopher1

Dizny Dad said:


> As you wish . . .




Awesome!  Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> How about when Muush got VIDEOS of you performing.....just sayin'



Those are pretty fun too... 



jimmytammy said:


> You do the hokey pokey and you turn yourself around
> 
> Stopher, you are such a good sport!




Kind of hard to believe (at least it was for one of our beloved Groupies, when I first told her) that time and after time after time I have come back an INTJ on the Meyers-Briggs... with a great BIG I


----------



## DiznyDi

jimmytammy said:


> I believe thats just to the right of the entryway into the villas lobby in a comfy chair, with maybe a telephone and a lamp nearby.



Can't fool the master! Right on Jimmy!


----------



## DiznyDi

Muushka said:


> How about when Muush got VIDEOS of you performing.....just sayin'



What video? I never saw our 'main moose man' Stopher in any videos.


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> I'm jumping in my car now!                 If all goes well  I should be there in about 18 hours or so.  Can you keep it warm?



It will be waiting for you


----------



## DiznyDi

jimmytammy said:


> Have to share, we are having Canadian Cheddar Cheese soup with pretzel bread tonight.  Everyones invited!!



Many thanks for your most kind invitation! Ddad and I'll be right over. Better keep the porch light on.


----------



## stopher1

DiznyDi said:


> What video? I never saw our 'main moose man' Stopher in any videos.




Well.... we could just blame that on your "no man's land dial up..."  


but reality is, none was posted.  Just sent directly to me on a dvd.


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> Many thanks for your most kind invitation! Ddad and I'll be right over. Better keep the porch light on.



It will be on, come on over


----------



## jimmytammy

stopher1 said:


> Those are pretty fun too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of hard to believe (at least it was for one of our beloved Groupies, when I first told her) that time and after time after time I have come back an INTJ on the Meyers-Briggs... with a great BIG I



Took that test once but was scared of the results


----------



## Inkmahm

DiznyDi said:


> Are any of our Groupie friends making their Dec 2012 reservations?
> I was successful in securing Dec 8-15 today.



I booked Dec 5-11 at VWL.  Forgot we have a cruise scheduled with DCL in December though so I'm not sure which we will do or if I'll move dates at VWL around and try to do both.


----------



## stopher1

Inkmahm said:


> I booked Dec 5-11 at VWL.  Forgot we have a cruise scheduled with DCL in December though so I'm not sure which we will do or if I'll move dates at VWL around and try to do both.



I vote do both!


----------



## Dizny Dad

stopher1 said:


> I vote do both!



Eeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaa!  Me,too!


----------



## Inkmahm

Dizny Dad said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaa!  Me,too!



Me, too!  Except I really DO need to go back to work one of these days.  I know I won't have the vacation time when that happens.


----------



## Muushka

Really big day tomorrow.  Big...




*It's Blossomz' Birthday!!!*



​
*We hope it's the best!!!​*


----------



## Inkmahm

No changes in the 2013 point charts for VWL compared to 2012.  Yay!

I have our first and probably last visit to the THV in March for 4 nights.  That visit would be another 30 points if we did the say visit in 2013.  It's 186 this year and 216 next year.  Nope, I'll stick to normal 2 bedrooms.  

Other news of the day- we trapped another feral cat this morning.  Took it out to the Humane Society and found out it was another female!  She is spayed and resting in our garage tonight although is is not too happy about it.  Will continue trapping to try to catch Daddy Cat next week.  I have learned that all tortie color cats are female just like calicos are all female.  The two we are still trying to trap are grey/brown tabbies.


----------



## blossomz

Muush!!!   Thank you for the wishes!  I will get a special bunch of cupcakes from roaring fork for everyone to celebrate!


----------



## Dizny Dad

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BLOSSOMZ!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Blossomz!!!  Hope you have a great one!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Inkmahm said:


> No changes in the 2013 point charts for VWL compared to 2012.  Yay!
> 
> I have our first and probably last visit to the THV in March for 4 nights.  That visit would be another 30 points if we did the say visit in 2013.  It's 186 this year and 216 next year.  Nope, I'll stick to normal 2 bedrooms.
> 
> Other news of the day- we trapped another feral cat this morning.  Took it out to the Humane Society and found out it was another female!  She is spayed and resting in our garage tonight although is is not too happy about it.  Will continue trapping to try to catch Daddy Cat next week.  I have learned that all tortie color cats are female just like calicos are all female.  The two we are still trying to trap are grey/brown tabbies.


Looking at those charts this morning and glad to see nothing changed on our upcoming trips

We have a collection of cats too.  Apts. next to us have a tendency to leave pets behind at times.  You can tell because the cats are very people friendly.  So, as time has gone on, those same cats had kittens that became wild.  We got hands on 2 moma cats, had them fixed, got 2 kittens from a litter in our house, family pets now, 3 from another litter that are our shop cats that are spayed, neutered and shots.  Point is, hang in there Ink, eventually you get a handle on it.  Our shop cats keep others at bay!!


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BLOSSOMZ!!!    


I was so happy to see no changes to the VWL points chart.  That's great news.  In even better news we just booked our 1st Dream cruise yesterday.                 It's still a long ways off (April 2013) but we're very excited.

Have a good weekend all!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday Blossom!*
Wishing a day of sunshine on this your special day. Have great fun as you celebrate with family and friends.


----------



## stopher1

Happy Birthday Blossomz! 



horselover said:


> I was so happy to see no changes to the VWL points chart.  That's great news.  In even better news we just booked our 1st Dream cruise yesterday.                 It's still a long ways off (April 2013) but we're very excited.
> 
> Have a good weekend all!




How exciting for you Julie!  If you want me to include it on the Groupie travel list, just PM me.  

I have several clients who I've booked on cruises for 2013 and they've all said the same thing - "it's so far away" - but it'll be here before you know it.  The really funny one is the one I sat down with yesterday to book a summertime cruise for their 25th anniversary - this summer - who complained the same thing.  The snow flying here in IN caused that statement I guess... everyone wants to be somewhere tropical RIGHT NOW.  

Being an SSR owner, I wish the SSR changes had been a little bit better than they were, but overall I'm not upset by them.  I'm glad that changes across the board with all the resorts were made.


----------



## eliza61

*happy birthday blossomz!!  Have a magical day.*​


----------



## blossomz

Thank you, thank you, thank you everyone!!:group hug:  No better place to spend my birthday than on the porch rocking with my pals!  By the way...anyone going on the January Member cruise????


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Everyone:

*blossomz*~ Happy Birthday! Wishing you a magical day!





​ 
*horselover* ~ Congrats on your cruise! What ports will you be stopping at? You'll have plenty of time to plan for it and before you know it.. the cruise will be here. DH/I booked cruises over a year in advance and granted it's a long way off.. it's here before you know it. Something to look forward to next year! ​ 
*Inkmahm* ~ How's Inky doing? ​ 
Enjoy the weekend everyone!​


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you everyone!!:group hug:  No better place to spend my birthday than on the porch rocking with my pals!  By the way...anyone going on the January Member cruise????



Thanks Bloss.  We love spending your birthday with you too!

Nope, no member cruise for us.  We are going on an awesome one in March!  And today (with the help of an un-named travel agent , )we upgraded to a Sky Suite!  Can you say Butler!!   



jimmytammy said:


> Looking at those charts this morning and glad to see nothing changed on our upcoming trips
> 
> We have a collection of cats too.  Apts. next to us have a tendency to leave pets behind at times.  You can tell because the cats are very people friendly.  So, as time has gone on, those same cats had kittens that became wild.  We got hands on 2 moma cats, had them fixed, got 2 kittens from a litter in our house, family pets now, 3 from another litter that are our shop cats that are spayed, neutered and shots.  Point is, hang in there Ink, eventually you get a handle on it.  Our shop cats keep others at bay!!



Bless all the Groupies who take such good care of our feline friends.


----------



## blossomz

Whoa!  Fancy stuff Muush!  Sounds wonderful!


----------



## edk35

Our first VWL stay is in 6 days!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

edk35 said:


> Our first VWL stay is in 6 days!!!



Excited for you.  Do you need a guide by chance?  You know, you could get lost around that place


----------



## stopher1

edk35 said:


> Our first VWL stay is in 6 days!!!



That's so cool!  I hope you have a wonderful stay.


----------



## DizGirl20

Hi Guys - Staying for the first time at VWL in April.  What is the quickest way to get to Boma for dinner?  Trying to decide it it's worth it to get a car for the week or change a few dinner reservations around (Boma, Yachtsman, etc)... Thanks!


----------



## stopher1

DizGirl20 said:


> Hi Guys - Staying for the first time at VWL in April.  What is the quickest way to get to Boma for dinner?  Trying to decide it it's worth it to get a car for the week or change a few dinner reservations around (Boma, Yachtsman, etc)... Thanks!



The quickest way is to drive yourself.  

Another quick way is to go from Animal Kingdom, if you're planning an Animal Kingdom day.  That has only a 5 minute bus ride, if that.  

But from the Lodge... it will take getting to Animal Kingdom, then transferring to an AKL bus.  And AK buses from the Lodge will stop first at the Poly, then the GF, then head to AK. So expect a 15-20 min ride to AK, then waiting to transfer, and then the bus ride over to AKL.


----------



## dbprimeaux

The countdown has really began!!

We will be staying at VWL in a one bedroom for the first time!!!


----------



## DizGirl20

stopher1 said:


> The quickest way is to drive yourself.



Yeah, that's what I pretty much concluded... THANKS! 

We always rent a car.  But for once I would like to try getting around via Disney Transportation.  I think it might mean giving up a few of our favorite restaurants.  To be honest the thought of giving up Boma makes me 

What are some favorites on the monorail loop?  So far we have reservations at Cali Grill, Narcoosee's and Artist Point.


----------



## stopher1

DizGirl20 said:


> Yeah, that's what I pretty much concluded... THANKS!
> 
> We always rent a car.  But for once I would like to try getting around via Disney Transportation.  I think it might mean giving up a few of our favorite restaurants.  To be honest the thought of giving up Boma makes me
> 
> What are some favorites on the monorail loop?  So far we have reservations at Cali Grill, Narcoosee's and Artist Point.



Ohana is excellent.  Whispering Canyon Cafe is excellent.  I'm sure other Groupies have something to add as well.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*DizGirl20 -* never give up "a few of our favorite restaurants" due to transportation.  We have found it part of the adventure!

Let's see - DiznyDi and I would hop a boat to MK and take a bus to AKL for Boma, or take the Monorail to the Poly for Kona Cafe (or Ohana if you choose).

Just had to get that in - we love the boats from The Lodge.  If fact, during our last stay we were on the parking lot side and found that part of the ambiance of our stay was missing by not being able to hear the boat whistles in the morning while drinking our coffee.

Take a boat and go from there!


----------



## jimmytammy

dbprimeaux said:


> The countdown has really began!!
> 
> We will be staying at VWL in a one bedroom for the first time!!!



Great news!  You will love the 1 beds there.  We do


----------



## jimmytammy

DizGirl20 said:


> Yeah, that's what I pretty much concluded... THANKS!
> 
> We always rent a car.  But for once I would like to try getting around via Disney Transportation.  I think it might mean giving up a few of our favorite restaurants.  To be honest the thought of giving up Boma makes me
> 
> What are some favorites on the monorail loop?  So far we have reservations at Cali Grill, Narcoosee's and Artist Point.



Ohana and Kona at the Poly are among our faves.


----------



## eliza61

DizGirl20 said:


> Hi Guys - Staying for the first time at VWL in April.  What is the quickest way to get to Boma for dinner?  Trying to decide it it's worth it to get a car for the week or change a few dinner reservations around (Boma, Yachtsman, etc)... Thanks!



Stopher has it right, the quickest way resort to resort is usually a car.  
Now we always have a car simply because we enjoy the flexibility it gives us, that and the fact that I have the patience of a knat! 
We love Narcosse's and Artist point.  Unforunately our Ohana meal was a complete disaster to the point that it was the first time I asked to speak to a manager and requested a refund.  
One of our best kept secrets is Trails end over at Ft. Wilderness.  not on the monorail but very easy to get to from the lodge.
We generally don't do breakfast at Diseny restaurants but Tails end has one of the best and freshest breakfast buffets on site.


----------



## stopher1

Dizny Dad said:


> Let's see - DiznyDi and I would hop a boat to MK and take a bus to AKL for Boma, or take the Monorail to the Poly for Kona Cafe (or Ohana if you choose).



That route works well too, but I've found it to actually take the same or a little longer, depending wait times.  Don't know why I didn't think to write it, but thanks for adding it in Dad!  Perhaps subliminally it had something to do with the bad experience I had in Dec. 2010 staying at AKV and trying to get to the Lodge to meet my Groupie friends for breakfast.  Different time of day than going to Boma for dinner, but it was bad, bad, bad.  So perhaps I chose not to talk about it, even though I should have to help a person out.    Normally I love using the boats whenever possible myself.


----------



## DVC Jen

Hey fellow VWL lovers!  

I am in the midst of booking our first ever Christmas trip to WDW - staying..  well where else would someone who claims VWL to be home stay over Christmas???  

Super excited about it.  It will be Me, DH and our two DDs 24 and 19 then.  I would love to hear anything and everything about Christmas at the lodge.

Special events?  Ideas on dining over Christmas.  Just fill me in on EVERYTHING!  I would go back through this thread but it would take me until Christmas just go get through it!  LOL

We will be doing the parks and know to get there early - emh - all that stuff.  However this trip isn't so much about DOING the parks as it is about enjoying the lodge and the entire Christmas atmosphere of WDW.  What are things you have done to make the holiday away from home special and memorable? What have you learned to NOT do?

So give it to me straight..  the good, the bad, the beautiful and even some of the   ugly.


----------



## Dizny Dad

stopher1 said:


> . . . . . . . Normally I love using the boats whenever possible myself.



But it is the low sound of the far off horns across the water that top off the Lodge experience for us!  Just sitting on the balcony in the morning with a good cup of coffee (Kuerig in the OL!) after a good soak in the Hot tub and brisk shower, waiting for DiznyDi or guests to get ready (that may take two cups)  is a wonderful time for me.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> But it is the low sound of the far off horns across the water that top off the Lodge experience for us!  Just sitting on the balcony in the morning with a good cup of coffee (Kuerig in the OL!) after a good soak in the Hot tub and brisk shower, waiting for DiznyDi or guests to get ready (that may take two cups)  is a wonderful time for me.



That is a wonderful sound indeed


----------



## blossomz

That is my kind of morning!!!


----------



## stopher1

Wow, nothing in here for more than 24 hours!   

I hope you all are doing well.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Stoph -* Not to worry - we are all here, just busy building the empire . . . .


----------



## stopher1

Dizny Dad said:


> *Stoph -* Not to worry - we are all here, just busy building the empire . . . .



Not worried, just don't like our thread falling too low on the totem pole.


----------



## horselover

I'm here too.  I'm impatiently waiting for tomorrow to book our Christmas stay.      

Hope all the groupies are doing well!


----------



## blossomz

Me too!  I'm waiting to call MS about a reservation as well.  Supposedly today is the day we can start using the online system!  At this moment...not yet though!


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> Me too!  I'm waiting to call MS about a reservation as well.  Supposedly today is the day we can start using the online system!  At this moment...not yet though!



Bloss!  What a segway to my question I was just coming on to ask!

I am gifting my nephew a week at BLT.  
But I need to call at 7 months out and I will be on a cruise.  Is the online reservation going to be equiv to calling in?

I can go on the internet and do it if yes.  If no, I will have to wait till we return.  Which leads me to my next question.

Anyone think Oct 10-17 at BLT would be difficult to get?

PS VWL is his second choice, I will make those reservations today.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> I am gifting my nephew a week at BLT.
> But I need to call at 7 months out and I will be on a cruise.  Is the online reservation going to be equiv to calling in?



I was on the Member site last night for something, and saw that the online reservation process will be rolled out to members in phases, with more members each day.  How many each day it didn't say, nor how long the process will take.  But I imagine the online process will be similar to calling.  At least that's the goal.


----------



## Inkmahm

Hey, everyone!  I haven't been here much lately but I stop in now and then.  Just read that the online system is working and working well.  I'll have to check it out!  I love the idea of being able to see availability without having to call MS.  

I've been busy with my new kitty, Inky.  She is doing SO well.  Getting along with the dog and the other cats. She fits right in and is learning to come when I call her.  It's fun having a kitten in the house again.

We still haven't caught anymore outdoor cats.  We're stopping the trapping tonight because we're expecting another big snow storm tomorrow.  I don't really want to have to drive across the county tomorrow if we catch a cat tonight.  On Monday, we leave for WDW.    Will go back to trapping in February when we are home again.

This is the first trip EVER for me to WDW where I haven't made a single plan in advance.  Not one ADR.  All we have planned is our volunteer schedule at Give Kids the World for next week Tuesday and Wednesday.  We are doing the train again and also working at the ice cream shop dishing out ice cream!  It sounds like so much fun, I'm really looking forward to it.

We are also waiting for a phone call about Dynaguy's grandma in PA.  She is 98 and fell the other day at home.  She is in the hospital in pain (we're not sure what she broke) and is supposed to die in the next 24 hours.  Please add her to your prayers, that she is taken home swiftly.  Dynaguy and I just drove to PA last September to see her since it had been awhile and we knew her health wasn't the best.  We are so glad that we did.  He will miss the funeral since we will be gone to WDW.  

Hope all of you are doing well and making it through winter!  With 7 inches of snow on the way tomorrow, I'm looking forward to Florida on Monday.


----------



## npcougar

We decided to buy into VWL.  It will be our first DVC purchase.  Wish us luck finding a contract.  Looks like it might take a while to find a 100 point contract.


----------



## DizGirl20

Thanks everyone for your insight into transportation from the Lodge.  I think we might end up renting a car after all... I can't seem to give up my favorite restaurants and don't want to waste precious time waiting around for transportation.  I have a hard time as it is waiting for 1 bus.  If we have to do more than that to get to a meal it will make me nervous, not to mention impatient!

Only *80* more days to go!


----------



## twinklebug

stopher1 said:


> I was on the Member site last night for something, and saw that the online reservation process will be rolled out to members in phases, with more members each day.  How many each day it didn't say, nor how long the process will take.  But I imagine the online process will be similar to calling.  At least that's the goal.



Cool - I didn't know about this. Just went on the site and lo and behold Online booking is active. Had to play... 

Report: this thing's trouble... It's going to encourage me to buy more points 

I haven't tried to book anything yet (I called yesterday and made our summer reservations at VWL )


----------



## stopher1

twinklebug said:


> Cool - I didn't know about this. Just went on the site and lo and behold Online booking is active. Had to play...
> 
> Report: this thing's trouble... It's going to encourage me to buy more points
> 
> I haven't tried to book anything yet (I called yesterday and made our summer reservations at VWL )



Oh boy - now I have to go back to the site to check it out.


----------



## stopher1

OH MY GOODNESS.  

I just played with the online booking - and it was pretty cool!  I like it so far...


----------



## Dizny Dad

npcougar said:


> We decided to buy into VWL.  It will be our first DVC purchase.  Wish us luck finding a contract.  Looks like it might take a while to find a 100 point contract.



Congratulations  on your decision to buy VWL and good luck to you with your search for that ideal contract!  

We love having new groupies, contract or not, so join in the conversation and join us at the Lodge when you can!


----------



## jimmytammy

Inkmahm said:


> Hey, everyone!  I haven't been here much lately but I stop in now and then.  Just read that the online system is working and working well.  I'll have to check it out!  I love the idea of being able to see availability without having to call MS.
> 
> I've been busy with my new kitty, Inky.  She is doing SO well.  Getting along with the dog and the other cats. She fits right in and is learning to come when I call her.  It's fun having a kitten in the house again.
> 
> We still haven't caught anymore outdoor cats.  We're stopping the trapping tonight because we're expecting another big snow storm tomorrow.  I don't really want to have to drive across the county tomorrow if we catch a cat tonight.  On Monday, we leave for WDW.    Will go back to trapping in February when we are home again.
> 
> This is the first trip EVER for me to WDW where I haven't made a single plan in advance.  Not one ADR.  All we have planned is our volunteer schedule at Give Kids the World for next week Tuesday and Wednesday.  We are doing the train again and also working at the ice cream shop dishing out ice cream!  It sounds like so much fun, I'm really looking forward to it.
> 
> We are also waiting for a phone call about Dynaguy's grandma in PA.  She is 98 and fell the other day at home.  She is in the hospital in pain (we're not sure what she broke) and is supposed to die in the next 24 hours.  Please add her to your prayers, that she is taken home swiftly.  Dynaguy and I just drove to PA last September to see her since it had been awhile and we knew her health wasn't the best.  We are so glad that we did.  He will miss the funeral since we will be gone to WDW.
> 
> Hope all of you are doing well and making it through winter!  With 7 inches of snow on the way tomorrow, I'm looking forward to Florida on Monday.



We will lift your request up in prayer


----------



## jimmytammy

npcougar said:


> We decided to buy into VWL.  It will be our first DVC purchase.  Wish us luck finding a contract.  Looks like it might take a while to find a 100 point contract.



We like to use Moose Dust around here(think pixie dust with green and brown tints, smells like pine trees)to make the wishes come true.  So heres some Moose Dust for you on finding that contract.  Personally, I feel you made an excellent choice in resorts to buy into  And please visit us often here, once you have posted, you are an instant VWL groupie!


----------



## horselover

npcougar said:


> We decided to buy into VWL.  It will be our first DVC purchase.  Wish us luck finding a contract.  Looks like it might take a while to find a 100 point contract.



Wahoo!!!  A new groupie!             Welcome to the thread.  Best of luck finding that perfect contract.

I just used the online booking to book a 1 BR for 12/20-24.         It was relatively quick & easy.  Now I just have to sit back & hope for the best in getting the 24-27 later.  So begins another countdown to Christmas at the Lodge!


----------



## stopher1

Inkmahm said:


> We are also waiting for a phone call about Dynaguy's grandma in PA.  She is 98 and fell the other day at home.  She is in the hospital in pain (we're not sure what she broke) and is supposed to die in the next 24 hours.  Please add her to your prayers, that she is taken home swiftly.  Dynaguy and I just drove to PA last September to see her since it had been awhile and we knew her health wasn't the best.  We are so glad that we did.  He will miss the funeral since we will be gone to WDW.
> 
> Hope all of you are doing well and making it through winter!  With 7 inches of snow on the way tomorrow, I'm looking forward to Florida on Monday.



Oh I don't know how I missed this one, but I did.  Definitely praying! 

It snowed all day here yesterday... nice, wet, snowman snow.  DD was very excited to finally be able to get out and play in it!  The first "real" snow of winter.  It's been so weird - a couple of dustings in December then 46 and rainy for Christmas  (blech), then up to nearly 60 in early January so I was outside in shorts taking down the Christmas lights.  (We like snow).  More is due today, so DD is one happy little girl.  



npcougar said:


> We decided to buy into VWL.  It will be our first DVC purchase.  Wish us luck finding a contract.  Looks like it might take a while to find a 100 point contract.



Welcome!  How exciting for you, fellow Hoosier, to have made such a great decision to search for the right one for the Lodge.  What a wonderful place it is.  Glad to have you here.


----------



## stopher1

horselover said:


> Wahoo!!!  A new groupie!             Welcome to the thread.  Best of luck finding that perfect contract.
> 
> I just used the online booking to book a 1 BR for 12/20-24.         It was relatively quick & easy.  Now I just have to sit back & hope for the best in getting the 24-27 later.  So begins another countdown to Christmas at the Lodge!



Very cool!  Congrats, and moosie dust your way for the rest of your trip reservation!


----------



## saintstickets

npcougar said:


> We decided to buy into VWL.  It will be our first DVC purchase.  Wish us luck finding a contract.  Looks like it might take a while to find a 100 point contract.



Congrats!  Which reseller are you using?


----------



## npcougar

saintstickets said:


> Congrats!  Which reseller are you using?



One of the main three.  None of them have any contracts around 100 points.    So I wait and will go with whichever gets some.  I hope I don't have to wait too many months.


----------



## twokats

npcougar said:


> We decided to buy into VWL.  It will be our first DVC purchase.  Wish us luck finding a contract.  Looks like it might take a while to find a 100 point contract.



Don't despair.  We went with a higher point contract, but we lucked out and found our perfect contract and the rest is history!  Good luck and lots of Moose dust.



stopher1 said:


> It snowed all day here yesterday... nice, wet, snowman snow.  DD was very excited to finally be able to get out and play in it!  The first "real" snow of winter.  It's been so weird - a couple of dustings in December then 46 and rainy for Christmas  (blech), then up to nearly 60 in early January so I was outside in shorts taking down the Christmas lights.  (We like snow).  More is due today, so DD is one happy little girl.



Well, that shows how different parts of these United States feel about snow.  Down here in my part of Texas when we hear snow, we pray it will pass us by.  Most of the time we just get an ice storm which is really bad.  So I will take my 50 - 70 degree days all winter long.  But please, enjoy your snow!!!


----------



## stopher1

twokats said:


> Well, that shows how different parts of these United States feel about snow.  Down here in my part of Texas when we hear snow, we pray it will pass us by.  Most of the time we just get an ice storm which is really bad.  So I will take my 50 - 70 degree days all winter long.  But please, enjoy your snow!!!



Yeah, it's kind of an interesting, running debate around here.  About half of our friends love it, and the other half hates it.  Anytime it's in the forecast (and actually happens) the FB posts light up with all of the pros and cons.  Kind of funny.  

I've now spent 12 years in the midwest, and still very much enjoy it.  Growing up in So Cal we had to "go" to the snow up in the mountains.  I like having it surround my house.  To each his own, I know.  But we enjoy it.  I wouldn't want it all the time, but I do like it.  And yes... when I leave Monday for Aulani... I can assure you, I won't be missing it.    There is a proper place for everything, and it just doesn't belong in Hawaii!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:
How are you doing? Anyone have plans for the weekend?  

We are suppose to get a mix of rain/snow tomorrow with an accumulation between two to four inches. By Monday, we'll be in the 50's so I'm glad that the snow won't be around that long. 

It's been really busy here with one thing or another and next week will be just as crazy. DH has to get an injection in his neck on Monday, I have to get a thyroid biopsy and see a Cardiologist. I can't wait for vacation in two weeks!

*Muushka* ~ How "suite" it is!!!! Congrats on your cabin upgrade! 

*edk35* ~ Have a fantastic vacation and enjoy!

*dbprimeaux* ~ Enjoy your stay at VWL!

*Inkmahm* ~ I'm so sorry to read about DH's grandmother. Thoughts and prayers to all of you during this difficult time.  Have a great vacation and enjoy... the easy part! How's Inky? 

*npcougar* ~ Good luck obtaining a contract for VWL. At some point we would like to own there as well since the resort is gorgeous!  Keep us posted and welcome to the thread!

*horselover* ~ Congrats on your booking at the lodge!

Have a great evening/weekend everyone!


----------



## dbprimeaux

Thanks!!


----------



## Inkmahm

Well, we didn't get the 7 inches of snow yesterday.  More like 3 inches, if that.  I'm not complaining though.  The roads were good enough that we drove to a local pizza place for dinner last night.

Dynaguy's grandma is still hanging in there, too.  She is getting morphine for the pain of two broken vertebrae.  Dynaguy says she is really tough and he won't be surprised if we go to Florida and back and she is still in the hospital when we come home.  I'm not quite as optimistic.  But as long as she is getting medicine for the pain, I'm okay with her hanging around for awhile.  It would be nice to be able to go to the funeral.

We have another funeral to go to this morning for my SIL's mom.  She was in bad shape and should have been in a nursing home a long time ago but the kids promised to keep their parents at home as long as possible with home health care.  This is one time when I really believe the quality of life would have been BETTER in a nursing home.

It's only -1 here today.  Looking forward to Florida on Monday and weather that is 80 degrees WARMER than here!


----------



## stopher1

Inkmahm said:


> Dynaguy's grandma is still hanging in there, too.  She is getting morphine for the pain of two broken vertebrae.  Dynaguy says she is really tough and he won't be surprised if we go to Florida and back and she is still in the hospital when we come home.  I'm not quite as optimistic.  But as long as she is getting medicine for the pain, I'm okay with her hanging around for awhile.  It would be nice to be able to go to the funeral.



That sounds a bit like my grandmother was last spring.  When they first said 12-24 hours, it turned into something like 14 days. Still praying for her, and the family.



Inkmahm said:


> It's only -1 here today.  Looking forward to Florida on Monday and weather that is 80 degrees WARMER than here!



I hear ya!  I too am looking forward to a warmer climate for a bit.  I like the snow - it's the icy roads that I don't care for.  I have to go out into it today, and I'm not looking forward to that as it's coming down consistently right now.  But DD is jumping up and down, since she can go out and build snowmen, and make snow angels and sled. I look forward to helping her when I get home from my meetings.  And I'm not going to complain about warmth... until it hits 90 - then I start to complain.    Supposed to be high 70's, low 80's in Honolulu the next several days if not longer.  That'll do.


----------



## npcougar

Found a 100 point contract today and made an offer.  It was what they were asking and was a fair price so hopefully it will be accepted.


----------



## StanH

Well, I've booked our Christmas trip at the Villas for this year! We'll be staying at a 2 bedroom. There will be 5 of us - My wife and I, our 2 kids (daughter 19, son 17) and our daughter's boyfriend (he gets to share a room with my son, while my daughter gets the fold out!!)

We can't wait.....On with the planning!!!


----------



## crabbie1

Iv booked our summer hols but need to check if 1-8th dec is free.


----------



## saintstickets

npcougar said:


> Found a 100 point contract today and made an offer.  It was what they were asking and was a fair price so hopefully it will be accepted.



Congratulations!  Here's some  to make sure all goes smoothly.  Keep us informed of the progress and if you're willing, post the particulars on Donald is #1's thread.


----------



## npcougar

Offer was accepted.  Paperwork is ready to send in on Monday.


----------



## jimmytammy

npcougar said:


> Offer was accepted.  Paperwork is ready to send in on Monday.



Congrats!!  You couldnt have made a better choice in resorts IMO


----------



## stopher1

npcougar said:


> Offer was accepted.  Paperwork is ready to send in on Monday.



Awesome!


----------



## jimmytammy

StanH said:


> Well, I've booked our Christmas trip at the Villas for this year! We'll be staying at a 2 bedroom. There will be 5 of us - My wife and I, our 2 kids (daughter 19, son 17) and our daughter's boyfriend (he gets to share a room with my son, while my daughter gets the fold out!!)
> 
> We can't wait.....On with the planning!!!


Enjoy the planning...it will be here before you know it!


----------



## jimmytammy

crabbie1 said:


> Iv booked our summer hols but need to check if 1-8th dec is free.



Here is some Moose Dust for those Dec days


----------



## horselover

npcougar said:


> Offer was accepted.  Paperwork is ready to send in on Monday.



Wow that was fast!   Congratulations & good luck!   

And completely unrelated to anything VWL but just have to say congratulations to my beloved Pats!   We're going to the Super Bowl!!!!


----------



## bookwormde

Long term lurker on this thread since I love WL, but I have never stayed at VWL before. I was always a little afraid I would be disappointed after staying in the big lodge. I have finally booked 2 nights at the end of our stay in June in a studio, after a stint at AKV and the main part of our stay in a standard 1br at BWV.

I love the general atmosphere of VWL/WL so I am sure we will have a great time. I am surprised that VWL is so available now that we can see with the new on line reservation system.

Just wanted to say hello

Bookwormde


----------



## DiznyDi

Welcome new Groupies!

Congratulations npcougar on the fast find and acceptance of your new contract.  How exciting for you!

bookwormde, lurkers are always welcome here.  Sit a spell and join in the conversations. 

Continued prayers Inkmahm for Dynaguy's grandma.  It's so hard watching our loved ones when they're in pain and suffering. Enjoy your time in Florida. Bring some sun back for us. 

Stopher, in a word...... Jealous! Have a really nice time at Aulani. I know you'll come back with lots of pictures to share and a tale to tell. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Muushka

*Aloha to all of our new Groupie friends and owners!!!*

*Visit often and post LOTS of pictures.  We love it when you do that!!


Aloha Stopher!!!  One of these days we will make it there, but until then, again, LOTS OF PICTURES!!!

Today we received our luggage tags.  6 weeks from today, we will be on our 20th anniversary/my birthday cruise!!!*


----------



## npcougar

Thanks for all the welcomes and encouragement.  Does the VWL have different views?


----------



## Granny

npcougar said:


> Thanks for all the welcomes and encouragement.  Does the VWL have different views?



First of all, congrats on your DVC ownership!  

To answer your question, VWL does not have any separate view categories for booking.  And as you look at this picture of VWL (red roof), you'll see that your view will almost always be....trees!






Enjoy your membership!!


----------



## jimmytammy

npcougar said:


> Thanks for all the welcomes and encouragement.  Does the VWL have different views?



There are possibilities of seeing the lake from higher floors.  Also, the pool can be seen from some rooms.  But IMO, all views are great


----------



## npcougar

jimmytammy said:


> There are possibilities of seeing the lake from higher floors.  Also, the pool can be seen from some rooms.  But IMO, all views are great



Thanks.  I had knew the Lodge had views but I've never been in the Villas so I wasn't sure.


----------



## DiznyDi

I just had to let my Groupie cyber friends be the first to know.....
(drum roll, please) finally, DDad and I have high speed internet at home! 

We have moved into the techno age, leaving the ice age behind.

I've never experienced internet this fast!  I feel like a giddy school girl,  This is great! Watched my first YouTube video today.  So much to go explore.....

See you soon!


----------



## cvrapclark

I don't have time right now to go through the thread.  We've just booked our first stay here for June!!  Can anyone point me to a map that shows which villas are studio, one bedroom, etc?

THANKS


----------



## twokats

DiznyDi said:


> I just had to let my Groupie cyber friends be the first to know.....
> (drum roll, please) finally, DDad and I have high speed internet at home!
> 
> We have moved into the techno age, leaving the ice age behind.
> 
> I've never experienced internet this fast!  I feel like a giddy school girl,  This is great! Watched my first YouTube video today.  So much to go explore.....
> 
> See you soon!



Di,
I am so happy for you.  I know from our Christmas conversations how unhappy you were with dial-up.  I remember when we switched to high-speed ages ago my first big moment was that I did not have to run the kids off the internet so I could get my work done.  Enjoy your explorations!


----------



## stopher1

Greetings Groupies from Aulani!  Aloha!



It was a long bit of traveling, but I made it safely this afternoon. When I first was making the arrangements for this trip, I was planning on flying out of Indy on the first o'dark thirty flight Tuesday morning, and then quickly change planes in LA for the Hawaii flight - since I am staying in LA after the Hawaii part, an originating flight out of Indy with a return wasn't in the cards. I needed to fly SWA to LA, and then whichever provider had the best deal to/from Hawaii. But as it got closer, and winter started to set in, I thought better of it since it is a) winter, and b) winter is upon us, and c) you never quite know what winter will do to flight schedules. I did not want to have any mishaps in getting here, so I chose to fly out Monday evening instead, stay overnight in LA, and then fly out Tuesday morning as scheduled. That also helped with the inevitable sore-butt syndrome that 9 1/2 hours of flying will do to you (let alone more). I was thankful that that night of sleep in between flights. 

So we landed in HI around 3:30 this afternoon, and by the time I finally got to the resort, it was about 4:45. The baggage claim took quite a while, and then of course it was rush hour by the time I got on the freeway. Aulani is only about 35 min (no traffic) from the airport. 

Well - I am downloading pics from my camera now, and will share a few, but not a ton as I am actually planning on doing a small trip report. I've kind of given up on those (both writing and reading) but since this is a new resort, and I've received numerous questions about the resort already, as well as requests for information, I figured I might do one. 

But without much further ado - I will say just these few things about Aulani....

In regards to the theming and overall feel of this resort - Disney not only hit a homerun, but sent the ball way out of the ballpark, into the next city's ballpark, sent it soaring through that one, and then on past the next one. WOW. This place is simply gorgeous. The rooms, the public spaces, the recreational spaces, the landscaping - everything. It just simply fabulous.
In regards to food offerings - oh my goodness. The food (that I've had so far) is very good, very local/ethnic Hawaiian... so be prepared for that as well. I'm looking forward to the buffet tomorrow and Saturday (one dinner, one breakfast) to see what they have to offer. But at the counter service - if you have picky kids who'll only eat Mac-n-Cheese or Chicken Nuggets/Fingers - forget it! Don't even waste your time. The only "traditional mainland American" offering they had was a cheese burger. Everything else was local fare - for both the adults & the kids.
In regards to the value of what you'll get - be prepared. I believe it is possible to have a wonderful vacation here - but just be prepared to PAY, PAY, PAY. Through the nose even. EVERYTHING is more expensive than the mainland parks & resorts. Yes, transportation to the island is part of it, but it's just very, very expensive. The same kind of refillable mug that is $14 or $15 at WDW - is $18 here. And there are still NO loyalty discounts of any kind - except for CM, which is brand-new in 2012 according to numerous CM's I spoke with. No DVC, no AP, no AAA, no Senior discounts, nothing. Multiple CM's all said that "it's being worked on" - but NONE of them had any idea when such discounts might be made available.  Oh and that basic cheeseburger?  For an adult is $14, for the kids is $9.  I'd read reports from others that the restaurants are expensive here, but seeing it first hand is something else! 
In regards to the question so many have raised on other parts of the DIS... "what is there to do?" - OR - "will I be bored staying there?". Brief quick answer - NO. First off, just like other Disney resorts - both DVC and not - there are activities galore here. Plus a number of very interesting & exciting sounding excursions. I'm off to Pearl Harbor tomorrow to explore - very close by! But the island itself has a lot to see and do too. I've gathered all kinds of brochures to read up and be able to better market and sell Aulani myself.

SO - with that, I'm going to upload a few pics to photobucket now to share with you all. 

I'll write more later, but wanted to pop in and say hi.


----------



## stopher1

DiznyDi said:


> I just had to let my Groupie cyber friends be the first to know.....
> (drum roll, please) finally, DDad and I have high speed internet at home!
> 
> We have moved into the techno age, leaving the ice age behind.
> 
> I've never experienced internet this fast!  I feel like a giddy school girl,  This is great! Watched my first YouTube video today.  So much to go explore.....
> 
> See you soon!



That's so exciting Di!    I'm very happy for you!


----------



## stopher1

Just a few shots, and then I need to hit the sheets.  LONG day.  Exhausted boy.  Full day tomorrow awaits...

At the airport





Upon arrival in Ko Olina





Inside the Lobby - looking west, out to Waikolohe Valley and the Pacific Ocean beyond





Lei-type necklaces are given upon your arrival.  This beaded variety is for the men.  She explained it to me, but I don't remember it all now.  Something about these beads are an oil producing bead, and like everything else at Aulani are very traditional in Hawaiian culture





The view from my 5th floor room - looking down at Waikolohe Valley (the pool, lazy river, water play area, etc) - plus I have an Ocean View - not a great view, but it is an ocean view.  That dark water in the bottom of the picture is Rainbow Reef, the snorkeling lagoon.  It was closed by the time I got down there to look at it all, but it looks pretty neat.  Expensive to try at $20 for one visit, or you can pay $39 for a length of stay pass.  Not sure I'm going to do it, but it does look neat. 





I love the etheral look of this particular entrance into the caves under the water slides (for the lazy river)





One of the many, many Menehune found around the resort.  This particular one is similar to the "follow you" busts in my favorite attraction - the Haunted Mansion.  It's a very blurry shot, as the camera kept trying to refocus as face wouldn't stay still.  I'm determined to get a better one before I leave here.  





One last one... looking west


----------



## franandaj

stopher1 said:


> Greetings Groupies from Aulani!  Aloha!



So glad you made it safe and sound Stopher!  I was going to ask you a TA question today and realized that you were probably already on vacation!  I can't wait to hear about it and see pics!  So do they have a Garden Grocer or WeGoShop there?  For $14, I could make my own Cheeseburger in the room!


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> So glad you made it safe and sound Stopher!  I was going to ask you a TA question today and realized that you were probably already on vacation!  I can't wait to hear about it and see pics!  So do they have a Garden Grocer or WeGoShop there?  For $14, I could make my own Cheeseburger in the room!



I don't know... yet.  But I intend to find out.  

Yeah, I was kind of in shock at the $14 for a cheeseburger thing.  But then, $43 for a buffet is a bit much as well.  

I'm working on getting answers for your other question about the Rainbow Reef too... - hopefully tomorrow.  

Well, I'm off to bed now.  LOOOOOOONG day.


----------



## franandaj

stopher1 said:


> I don't know... yet.  But I intend to find out.
> 
> Yeah, I was kind of in shock at the $14 for a cheeseburger thing.  But then, $43 for a buffet is a bit much as well.
> 
> I'm working on getting answers for your other question about the Rainbow Reef too... - hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> Well, I'm off to bed now.  LOOOOOOONG day.



Good night!  I'm about on my way as well!  Have fun tomorrow!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hey *Stoph *- *SHAKA!!!! *

If you get to Waikiki, be sure to seek out a cool beverage and buffet lunch at DUKE'S.  It is unbelievably inexpensive for the buffet!

Here's DiznyDi enjoing her Ocean Breeze at DUKE'S





And of course, here's DUKE himself . . 





And don't miss the opportunity to climb Diamond Head!





And of course, the home of our beloved Dole Whip . . .





*Aloha!*


----------



## eliza61

Stopher,
Glad you arrived safe and sound.  Food has always been extremely expensive in Hawaii, I don't know why I thought it would get better over time.

Looks lovely.


----------



## Muushka

Welcome to high speed internet D Di and D Dad!  
Now when a page like this comes up (lots of big pictures) you don't need to leave and go get a beverage!

Thank you both for the wonderful HI pictures.  Have a great time Stoph!


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher
So glad you made it!  Pics are great!!  Just how far is Pearl Harbor from Aulani?  We are doing the SW flight to LA too, then probably catch American to Aulani, come back to LA and stay at GC(we hope) for a few days before returning on SW

Di
Congrats on the HS Internet.  Does this mean we will be seeing even more of you and Dad?  If so, wonderful!!


----------



## jimmytammy

cvrapclark said:


> I don't have time right now to go through the thread.  We've just booked our first stay here for June!!  Can anyone point me to a map that shows which villas are studio, one bedroom, etc?
> 
> THANKS



I think Granny may be the guy who has that layout...maybe he will check in soon


----------



## edk35

ABSOLUTELY LOVE STAYING HERE. We are in a two br 5536......love it!!! We have visited WL but never stayed here. We have been DVC members for 5 years this month....WHY HAVE WE NOT STAYED HERE BEFORE?!  We now own 150 points here.....soooooooo happy.  VWL is our new fave!!! I will be sad to leave on SAT.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muushka said:


> Welcome to high speed internet D Di and D Dad!
> Now when a page like this comes up (lots of big pictures) you don't need to leave and go get a beverage! . . . . . . . .



*Mush* - go back and review the posted pictures - she likes the beverage . . .


----------



## Muushka

Ah yes, looks tasty!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

cvrapclark said:


> I don't have time right now to go through the thread.  We've just booked our first stay here for June!!  Can anyone point me to a map that shows which villas are studio, one bedroom, etc?
> 
> THANKS



http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/villas-at-wilderness-lodge/maps-a-photos


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> Stopher
> So glad you made it!  Pics are great!!  Just how far is Pearl Harbor from Aulani?  We are doing the SW flight to LA too, then probably catch American to Aulani, come back to LA and stay at GC(we hope) for a few days before returning on SW




Pearl Harbor is only about 20 minutes from Aulani.  It is an awesome experience.  I went today, and want to go back.  Oh my goodness.  I don't know if you've ever been there or not Jimmy, but there are 4 different memorials to view plus the Visitor Center.  I only did the USS Arizona and the Visitor Center.  I purchased the Audio Tour in addition, and that really augmented the overall experience.  I would highly recommend getting that when you go. 

It was extremely moving.  WOW.  I had known & studied a lot about Pearl Harbor years ago, but this sure brought it all to life.  Just like when I went to Valley Forge and Gettysburg.  My goodness.  I've never seen the Bruckheimer movie, "Pearl Harbor", but now I kind of want to.


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> So do they have a Garden Grocer or WeGoShop there?  For $14, I could make my own Cheeseburger in the room!



Ok, so I don't yet know about actual grocery deliveries... I do still intend to figure that one out.  BUT in my explorations today, just 9 mins down the road (before) as you are headed to the resort - is a very nice suburban shopping center (feels very much like So Cal!  The OC to be exact) - with lots of shops, gas stations, big box stores, specialty foods (Starbucks, Baskin Robbins, etc), restaurants (casual & fast food) and a Longs Drugs and a Safeway (which might deliver - not sure yet).  

Since it is very much like So Cal (I had so many feelings of deja vu today... but the reality is I've NEVER explored Oahu before, never actually stayed on this island more than 1 night before as it was just a stop over before going to Maui or Kauai) - but oh my goodness, it's hard to describe - but so many parts of the island and the cities & towns just FEEL and LOOK like parts of Southern California.  At times I felt like I was in the OC, other times in LA, other times Pasadena, even Malibu & Santa Monica.  It was weird but neat.  I know much of the suburban aspect here "grew up" in the '50's and '60's - and that's exactly what I was feeling in different communities - they had the same feeling/design/architecture of those So Cal communities that "grew up" in the '50's and '60's, such as Anaheim, Fullerton, Garden Grove, Stanton, San Clemente, etc.  (ok little tangent over)....

...since it is very much like So Cal, and you absolutely need a car in So Cal - you absolutely need a car here as well.  Plan out the trek from the airport and just stop at the Safeway on the way over... or check-in and then go back out.  It's not far at all.


----------



## stopher1

So here are two photos from more than 400 that I took today.  

One for Jimmy, since you asked about Pearl Harbor.  This was taken on the boat on the way back to the Visitor Center after leaving the USS Arizona Memorial.  The USS Missouri is nearby, one of the other Memorials that can be visited - and is the ship, if you didn't know (but I'm sure you do Jimmy) that on its deck, the Japanese signed the document of surrender with MacArthur.  







And this is specifically for you Dad... taken this morning in your honor, from the lower level of the "waterfall" hot tub.  This particular tub, receives water from the upper level, over the "infinity edge" from that tub, and likewise cascades water over the "infinity edge" into a rock garden for recycling back into the upper tub - much like the geyer / stream illusions at the Lodge.  But the best part of course, is the view, as this is the tub closest to the Lagoon, and the Pacific.







I've counted five different hot tubs now on my explorations - the 5th I kind of stumbled on this evening completely by accident.  But if you and Di ever come and stay at Aulani, unless things change between now and then... you won't be able to enjoy your 6:30am soaking.  The hot tubs & pools don't open until 8am.


----------



## jimmytammy

stopher1 said:


> Pearl Harbor is only about 20 minutes from Aulani.  It is an awesome experience.  I went today, and want to go back.  Oh my goodness.  I don't know if you've ever been there or not Jimmy, but there are 4 different memorials to view plus the Visitor Center.  I only did the USS Arizona and the Visitor Center.  I purchased the Audio Tour in addition, and that really augmented the overall experience.  I would highly recommend getting that when you go.
> 
> It was extremely moving.  WOW.  I had known & studied a lot about Pearl Harbor years ago, but this sure brought it all to life.  Just like when I went to Valley Forge and Gettysburg.  My goodness.  I've never seen the Bruckheimer movie, "Pearl Harbor", but now I kind of want to.



Glad you were able to tour Pearl Harbor.  I have never been to Hawaii, but my parents used to travel every year to Oahu for 16 or 17 yrs in a row.  They took my DD a couple yrs ago and she was so moved by the PH experience.  She said at the time they were revamping the visitor center and she got involved in a program called Pennies for Pearl that would take donations to help fund the new center.

The movie is very good.  As my dad says, it cant replace the true historical footage, but it does a good job of introducing the story to those who dont know it.  I feel they did a great job in representing the overall moments in time, brought it to a personal level with the love story side, and vividly portrayed the battle.  I am moved myself at areas like Gettysburg(brought to tears at the NC memorial)so I expect no less at PH. 

BTW, Lipoa, the lady entertainer at Ohana grew up in the Aulani area.  She told us how she as a little girl went with her family to the lagoon area just outside the resort on Sundays and picnicked there and enjoyed the beauty of the area.


----------



## Dizny Dad

stopher1 said:


> . . . . . . . I've counted five different hot tubs now on my explorations - unless things change between now and then... you won't be able to enjoy your 6:30am soaking.  The hot tubs & pools don't open until 8am.



WHAT?!? 8am 

So many hot tubs, not enough time . . . . . here's one just east of you at the Ko Olina Marriott that DiznyDi & I enjoyed.  It just doesn't have that Disney pizzazz, but will do to get the day started.






And for *Jimmy* - standing in the Arizona Memorial at Pearl, looking up through the ceiling of the memorial . . . .






Another memorial you might want to see is The Punchbowl - the National Cemetery on the island.

Have a great time! SHAKA!


----------



## jimmytammy

edk35 said:


> ABSOLUTELY LOVE STAYING HERE. We are in a two br 5536......love it!!! We have visited WL but never stayed here. We have been DVC members for 5 years this month....WHY HAVE WE NOT STAYED HERE BEFORE?!  We now own 150 points here.....soooooooo happy.  VWL is our new fave!!! I will be sad to leave on SAT.



That side of the villas we refer to as the speedway sound rooms.  During the day you can faintly hear the WDW Speedway sounds, pretty cool!!

Enjoy the rest of your stay!  And glad you discovered what we all feel so passionately about


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher and Dad

Thanks so much for the pics that you share.  I love American history!!


----------



## eliza61

edk35 said:


> ABSOLUTELY LOVE STAYING HERE. We are in a two br 5536......love it!!! We have visited WL but never stayed here. We have been DVC members for 5 years this month....WHY HAVE WE NOT STAYED HERE BEFORE?!  We now own 150 points here.....soooooooo happy.  VWL is our new fave!!! I will be sad to leave on SAT.



Glad  you're having fun.  WL is contagious isn't it.


----------



## stopher1

Just an fyi, most of my Aulani updates will be made here, vs. here on the DIS.  Just in case you're interested.


----------



## DiznyDi

Lovin' your Aulani report, stopher! Have enjoyed your stopher's stuff page, too.  Thanks for your photos and sharing them with us!


----------



## blossomz

Stopher..thanks for your reports.  I've been so curious about Aulani!!  Keep'em coming!


----------



## Inkmahm

Hey, everyone!   Haven't been around lately because we're back at WDW.  Got here on Monday and check out of BCV tomorrow to move over to AKV-Jambo. Weather has been beautiful, so warm for late January.  We've been doing a relaxing trip, no EMH trips to the parks.  Today we barely got to Epcot in time for our 11:30 ADR at Coral Reef!  

In other news, Inky the kitten is at home driving my mom nuts.  She hasn't taken care of a kitten in many years and Inky is jumping all over her.  Lucky she loves the cat already.  

Dynaguy's grandma is still with us.  He is going to end up being right- she won't die until after we get back from Florida next Tuesday.  I don't know how she is hanging on with no food or water, just a slow IV drip to keep a line open.  She has said awhile back that she is ready to go home and why won't God come take her?  I guess he isn't ready for her yet.  

Tomorrow we are headed to a place called Giraffe Ranch in Dade City.  Then on to Sarasota to visit my old boss and his wife.  It will be a long day of driving!


----------



## stopher1

stopher1 said:


> Ok, so I don't yet know about actual grocery deliveries... I do still intend to figure that one out.  BUT in my explorations today, just 9 mins down the road (before) as you are headed to the resort - is a very nice suburban shopping center (feels very much like So Cal!  The OC to be exact) - with lots of shops, gas stations, big box stores, specialty foods (Starbucks, Baskin Robbins, etc), restaurants (casual & fast food) and a Longs Drugs and a Safeway (which might deliver - not sure yet).



Tonight I found another great suburban shopping center - just 2 miles from the resort.  It has Costco, Target, more restaurants & gas stations, and other big box stores like Office Max, Pet Smart and the things you might find near your house.  The Kalaeloa area is being converted from former military housing into a nice new suburban area.  New apartments and houses are being built on the land that once served as military housing.  This area literally is the last exit of the freeway before Ko Olina - just north of the exit the freeway ends and becomes a 2 lane state road.  Just after getting back on to the road to Ko Olina, the sign says it Ko Olina is 1 1/2 miles.  

Plus right across the street from Aulani in the Ko Olina Center shopping center is a little store called  Island Country Markets.  It's like an old time grocery store, vs. the more modern super-centers of today.  It has fresh foods, a deli, great produce, liquor, and is fairly reasonably priced (by Hawaii standards).


----------



## jimmytammy

Ink and Stopher

Hope your trips continue being amazing and thanks for the updates


----------



## eliza61

So it's a rainy, drizzly, yucky Friday in Philly and I'm dreaming of the World (as usual) and wondering how I'm going to make it going a whole year without visiting.  
Even though we love the lodge, what else makes our heart sing about our mouse home?

I'm an Epcot world showcase gal with HS right behind, which makes me the odd ball of my gang.  So post some pictures of some of your favorite views at a park.  






I think Mission space is one of the coolest "buildings" around.

One of the reasons why I love taking the boat from the lodge is anticipation.  You come around the bend and you can start seeing the tops of attractions coming into view.






Another "building" that I love for its design.  Is China.  When we took the segway tour our tourguide actually gave us some history on it but I've totally forgotten it.






We had never seen epcot this empty


----------



## Muushka

Great pics, E, thanks!






*Very, very, very special day tomorrow.....

It is Jimmy of the famed JimmyTammy's Birthday!!!!

Give it up for Jimmy!!!!​*










*Where's lunch going to be????  I'll be hungry!!*


----------



## stopher1

Aloha Groupies!  Greetings once again from Aulani.

So yesterday was a great day.  I began the day in the Waikalohe Valley playing in the water, and riding the Tubestone Curl and Volcanic Vertical slides - a BIG  for those - and ended the day having a late dinner with my brother.  In between I went horseback riding, on a catamaran, kayaking, surfing (not well at all), and swimming.  I went on an excursion (offered by the resort) to the Kualoa Ranch, on the east side of the island.  The ranch is one of the largest individual ranches here in Hawaii with over 4,000 acres.  It is a working cattle ranch, with a herd of close to 500.  There were LOTS of calves. Too cute. Their little faces, and legs!  Just like seeing Bambi at the beginning of that film. They don't know their fate, and I've been told that Kualoa burgers are fabulous!  

While at the Ranch, we got to see Jurassic Park - where the kids & scientist (don't remember his character name) first see the valley with the grazing creatures.  Most of that film was done on Kauai, but was moved to Oahu for some parts. We also saw areas where a lot of other films and television shows were filmed.  I know some of you were probably into LOST (I never was) - we saw Hurley's golf course, oh yeah, and the cave where Greg Brady found the Tiki.  

The Ranch also has remnants of WWII, with about 143 bunkers all around, including a huge one, that goes 125 and 7 stories inside a mountain - all built after Pearl Harbor.  

I'm working on uploading more pictures, but it's taking a while - I took over 400 yesterday.  

Here're are two just for you to whet your appetite - or to salve your craving.  Whichever works for you.  One from Aulani, one from Kualoa Ranch, or as they like to say when reaching this particular point on the horseback tour ... Welcome to Jurassic Park!


----------



## saintstickets

stopher1 said:


> Aloha Groupies!  Greetings once again from Aulani.
> 
> So yesterday was a great day.  I began the day in the Waikalohe Valley playing in the water, and riding the Tubestone Curl and Volcanic Vertical slides - a BIG  for those - and ended the day having a late dinner with my brother.  In between I went horseback riding, on a catamaran, kayaking, surfing (not well at all), and swimming.  I went on an excursion (offered by the resort) to the Kualoa Ranch, on the east side of the island.  The ranch is one of the largest individual ranches here in Hawaii with over 4,000 acres.  It is a working cattle ranch, with a herd of close to 500.  There were LOTS of calves. Too cute. Their little faces, and legs!  Just like seeing Bambi at the beginning of that film. They don't know their fate, and I've been told that Kualoa burgers are fabulous!
> 
> While at the Ranch, we got to see Jurassic Park - where the kids & scientist (don't remember his character name) first see the valley with the grazing creatures.  Most of that film was done on Kauai, but was moved to Oahu for some parts. We also saw areas where a lot of other films and television shows were filmed.  I know some of you were probably into LOST (I never was) - we saw Hurley's golf course, oh yeah, and the cave where Greg Brady found the Tiki.
> 
> The Ranch also has remnants of WWII, with about 143 bunkers all around, including a huge one, that goes 125 and 7 stories inside a mountain - all built after Pearl Harbor.
> 
> I'm working on uploading more pictures, but it's taking a while - I took over 400 yesterday.
> 
> Here're are two just for you to whet your appetite - or to salve your craving.  Whichever works for you.  One from Aulani, one from Kualoa Ranch, or as they like to say when reaching this particular point on the horseback tour ... Welcome to Jurassic Park!



Thanks for the pics and updates about your trip to Aulani.  We make our reservations in 8 days for a trip the week after Labor Day for our 30th anniversary.  Can't wait!  Thanks also for all the tips about where to eat, places to go, etc.  Looking forward to more info!


----------



## stopher1

saintstickets said:


> Thanks for the pics and updates about your trip to Aulani.  We make our reservations in 8 days for a trip the week after Labor Day for our 30th anniversary.  Can't wait!  Thanks also for all the tips about where to eat, places to go, etc.  Looking forward to more info!



Oooh - I bet you're going to love it here. I'm having such fun - and don't want to leave Saturday night.  

If interested, you can find more here.  Three entries so far, with more to come.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Whoa, muush - _Jimmy's Birthday_!  Wow, thanks for the heads up!

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JIMMY!*


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> Whoa, muush - _Jimmy's Birthday_!  Wow, thanks for the heads up!
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JIMMY!*



Oh good.  I was afraid I was on ignore!


----------



## DiznyDi

Muushka said:


> Oh good.  I was afraid I was on ignore!



Never!

 *Jimmy*!


Let's party!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks folks!!


----------



## stopher1

Jimmy:  Hau 'oli la hanau!

I hope your birthday is terrific!


----------



## Muushka

*And in addition to our beloved Jimmy's birthday.....

wait for it....wait for it....

Disney Loving Iowan has a birthday tomorrow!!!






Happy Birthday Disney Loving Iowan!!!!!*






*Can someone who is much better at baking cakes than I please "bake" one????
My gifs are so lame!!!*​


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Jimmy!*

Time to crank up the party!


----------



## jimmytammy

Continued thanks for all the Bday wishes

Happy Birthday DLI!!!!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Jimmy!!!*


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> *And in addition to our beloved Jimmy's birthday.....
> 
> wait for it....wait for it....
> 
> Disney Loving Iowan has a birthday tomorrow!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Disney Loving Iowan!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can someone who is much better at baking cakes than I please "bake" one????
> My gifs are so lame!!!*​



A day early, but Happy Birthday Disney Loving Iowan who doesn't live in Iowa!!!   And to Jimmy, too.  I had grapefruit cake at Brown Derby today in honor of your birthday.  

We're off to dinner but I want to point out a great new place to go for the animal lovers on the thread. It's a place called Giraffe Ranch in Dade City, about an hour and a half from WDW.  Dynaguy and I did the safari there yesterday and LOVED it.  My favorite part was feeding the lemurs grapes with just me and the owner INSIDE their enclosure.  The lemurs have hands and their fingers touch you so gently.  This place is great for anyone looking to get off the Disney reservation and see something new.  I have pictures, but will have to post when I get home.


----------



## crabbie1

As we are staying at this wonderful resort for the first time in August can you tell me what room area to request? To be honest I am not too bothered but have made sure I requested a high floor this time.At OKW I asked for first floor which in the UK is your second floor.Prefer to be up higher.
Also, which resturant would you recommend for 2 adults alone then 2 adults and 2 children?
Is Fort wilderness far away and can I take the girls to chip and dales camp fire?
There is so much to ask.I still cannot believe we have bought here.On our tour we were being asked why why why WLV as the contract is less than SSR etc but we loveeeeeeed the feel and rustic atmosphere,locality and secluded feel. To us SSR has no character and after staying there confirmed our thoughts and although never stayed or visited  WLV (just saw pictures and videos) when we went over to view the rooms before signing it met all our expectations.
Any tips between now and august would be great and love reading this thread.


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JIMMY & DLI!!!!!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> So it's a rainy, drizzly, yucky Friday in Philly and I'm dreaming of the World (as usual) and wondering how I'm going to make it going a whole year without visiting.
> Even though we love the lodge, what else makes our heart sing about our mouse home?



Very nice pictures on a dreary, though not very cold, January day.  I don't have a lot of my park pictures posted to my photobucket albums...so I'll just offer up this one...







I know, I know.  Probably the most over-photographed icon at Disney after Cinderella Castle.  But for whatever reason, I take a shot like that on every single trip.

I love World Showcase, it's views across the water towards Spaceship Earth and the views of the countries from the other side of the water as well.  I am sure I have other favorite views...I'll just need to track down some pictures of them!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

crabbie1 said:


> As we are staying at this wonderful resort for the first time in August can you tell me what room area to request? To be honest I am not too bothered but have made sure I requested a high floor this time.At OKW I asked for first floor which in the UK is your second floor.Prefer to be up higher.
> Also, which resturant would you recommend for 2 adults alone then 2 adults and 2 children?
> Is Fort wilderness far away and can I take the girls to chip and dales camp fire?
> There is so much to ask.I still cannot believe we have bought here.On our tour we were being asked why why why WLV as the contract is less than SSR etc but we loveeeeeeed the feel and rustic atmosphere,locality and secluded feel. To us SSR has no character and after staying there confirmed our thoughts and although never stayed or visited  WLV (just saw pictures and videos) when we went over to view the rooms before signing it met all our expectations.
> Any tips between now and august would be great and love reading this thread.




Welcome!!  You've picked a great place to stay!!!

For restaurants for 2 adults I highly recommend a nice dinner at Artist Point and with the kids Whispering Canyon can be lots of fun or we also like to go over to FW to Trails End.  It is a buffet at dinner time though.  Or you might think about the Hoop Dee Doo Revue for a show and dinner at FW.  

You certainly can go to Chip and Dales camp fire and movie at FW.  You will take either the resort launch to FW and then a FW internal bus to the meadows or there is a bus that runs from WL/VWL to FW and then you would switch to the FW internal bus to the meadows which is where the campfire is (it's much easier to do than it may sound!   ).  WL/VWL also has an evening movie shown on the beach.  I'm not positive but think they might have a marshmallow roasting prior to the start of the movie since I know other resorts do that but of course no Chip and Dale.


----------



## cheer4bison

Happy birthday Jimmy and DLI!  Hoping you both have magical birthdays this weekend.  

Thanks so much Stopher for sharing your pictures of Aulani.  I wore my Aulani pin on my sweater yesterday because I was missing the place that much.  Love, love, love that resort...almost as much as our beloved lodge.


----------



## sleepydog25

crabbie1 said:


> As we are staying at this wonderful resort for the first time in August can you tell me what room area to request? To be honest I am not too bothered but have made sure I requested a high floor this time.At OKW I asked for first floor which in the UK is your second floor.Prefer to be up higher.
> Also, which resturant would you recommend for 2 adults alone then 2 adults and 2 children?
> Is Fort wilderness far away and can I take the girls to chip and dales camp fire?
> There is so much to ask.I still cannot believe we have bought here.On our tour we were being asked why why why WLV as the contract is less than SSR etc but we loveeeeeeed the feel and rustic atmosphere,locality and secluded feel. To us SSR has no character and after staying there confirmed our thoughts and although never stayed or visited WLV (just saw pictures and videos) when we went over to view the rooms before signing it met all our expectations.
> Any tips between now and august would be great and love reading this thread.


We like to ask for a pool view, floors 3, 4, or even 5.  The views from most rooms is just woods, but if you can see the pool, then that means you should be able to at least see part of the lake.  Further, we've been able to see Wishes fireworks from the upper rooms, too.  You certainly don't get the full effect as you would in person, but when you're tired and don't want to be out at that time, watching them from your balcony is quite enjoyable in its own right.

I agree that the best place to eat for two adults is Artist Point, and if your kids are old enough, you can drop them off at the Cubs' Den child care center located across from the mercantile store.  There is a small fee, but they feed your kids, have tons of activities to do, movies to watch, and they give you a pager in case you're needed.  Whispering Canyon can be fun for the whole family as it's intended to be a rousing place with stick horse races, lots of good-natured yelling, etc.  The food is just average fare, but there's plenty of it if you get the all-you-care to eat skillets.

Fort Wilderness is right at a mile from the Wilderness Lodge, and there is a walkway that connects the two (or you can walk along the trail that leads out from the bike shop which will also lead you to Ft Wilderness).  It's an easy walk, or you can rent bikes.  There are pony rides at FW if you're interested.

We love VWL and agree the theming is some of the most special at Disney.  We feel relaxed while there; it's quieter than most resorts; and it's our home away from home.

Welcome home!


----------



## Inkmahm

Artist Point is a great choice for dinner!  Dynaguy and I are eating there tonight, as a matter of fact.    That's after lunch at Sanaa and then an afternoon at Downtown Disney.  We're maybe going to go see the new Sherlock Holmes movie.

No word on Dynaguy's grandma yet, the one that was supposed to die about a week and a half ago according to the nurses. They say they've never seen anyone hang on as long as she is with the minimal support she is getting (a very slow running IV).  It's odd because we know she is ready to go.  Must be the other end that isn't ready to receive her yet.  God works on his own timeframe.


----------



## eliza61

I'm late, I'm late!!  For a very important date.

Happy Belated Birthday JT and DLI!!  Hope your day was magical!!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday DLI!!!*


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday DLI!* 

I wish for you a day of sunshine and smiles as you celebrate this your special day.  Enjoy!


----------



## stopher1

Allison:  Hau 'oli la hanau!

I hope your birthday is terrific!


----------



## stopher1

cheer4bison said:


> Thanks so much Stopher for sharing your pictures of Aulani.  I wore my Aulani pin on my sweater yesterday because I was missing the place that much.  Love, love, love that resort...almost as much as our beloved lodge.



OH MY GOODNESS.  I have, I must admit, fallen in love with that place.  I absolutely hated to leave it.  I'm back on the mainland now, getting ready for the Happiest Place on Earth for the next 3 days.  (I'm here - but in the room getting some stuff done before going and having some fun).  Excited to see the completed projects at the DL Hotel, and enjoying my beloved Grand Californian once more.  For a few more pics of Aulani, and some more info about it - I've featured it as my Sunday Spotlight today in my blog.

Aulani truly is magical.  It was very hard to describe to my brother over the phone - but when he walked in to the Lobby, and I gave him a tour - he too was enchanted by it.  He went over a few times during construction to tell me how progress was going, but hadn't been back to Ko Olina since before the resort opened.  I am so ready to go back.

I got a tour of the Grand Villas yesterday before leaving.  There are 21 - 18 of which have direct ocean front views.  The other 3 are basically too low down to have a view.  All of the "oceanview" rooms that are not GV's - are angled, and have somewhat of an oceanview.  The GV's are straight on, with 5 sliding doors - all looking directly at the lagoon and the ocean.  Here's a few shots of the view - these were all taken on the 10th floor: 

Through one of the bedroom's sliding doors





Out on the balcony itself





Some yahoo that they let in - not sure why...  





The balcony





And a panoramic, showing the Marriott property right next door


----------



## blossomz

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Inkmahm

Me, again.   We had a wonderful dinner at Artist Point tonight.  We almost always get the same thing. Dynaguy gets the mushroom soup, we both get the salmon, and we share a fruit cobbler.  Tonight everything tasted particularly good.

I've been looking at sweatshirts here all week comparing them to the red one I saw at the lodge back in December.  Haven't seen one that I like better so we stopped in to buy my sweatshirt on the way to dinner.  Yay!  It was really cool when we left the lodge so I was wearing that sweatshirt when we got back to AKV-Jambo.

As we left Artist Point, Dynaguy got a phone call from his mom.  His grandma had just died.  At age 98, it was expected so Dynaguy is doing very well.  Not sure he will be able to make it back to PA for the funeral though as his dad thought it would probably be on Wednesday and we don't even get home from Florida until late Tuesday night.  

At least we saw his grandma in person in September.  Another trip that being unemployed allowed us to take- a driving trip to PA to see family.  When we fly, there never is time to see everyone.  His grandma was several hours away from his parents so I'm glad we took the time to drive to see her. This picture is from that trip.


----------



## debbieandroo

No words, just .  Glad Dynaguy is doing well but seeing that sweet face on his grandma made me miss mine [who passed away in 2001].

Also glad you're having a great time.  I went to AP for the first time in November and it's my new favorite restaurant...yummm!!!


----------



## stopher1

Inkmahm said:


> As we left Artist Point, Dynaguy got a phone call from his mom.  His grandma had just died.  At age 98, it was expected so Dynaguy is doing very well.  Not sure he will be able to make it back to PA for the funeral though as his dad thought it would probably be on Wednesday and we don't even get home from Florida until late Tuesday night.
> 
> At least we saw his grandma in person in September.  Another trip that being unemployed allowed us to take- a driving trip to PA to see family.  When we fly, there never is time to see everyone.  His grandma was several hours away from his parents so I'm glad we took the time to drive to see her. This picture is from that trip.



Prayers and  for you both at this time.  Even though it was expected, it's never easy. So very glad with you that you got to see her in September.  


I learned yesterday of a 94 year old great-aunt of mine who died. My mother phoned to let me know. Hadn't ever met her in person, but corresponded through the years. She was my mother's aunt, in Norway. She was one of the last of her generation still living (my grandparents each had five siblings) and she was one of the only relatives who spoke both Norwegian and English. Death calls from Norway through the years have always been pretty interesting. My mother said this one was a little better than most as it wasn't quite so blunt and matter of fact. Her cousin used softer language, and gave a few more details. I still recall the one about 20 years ago when her husband died - it was a message left on the answering machine stating "Thor are dead." and the caller hung up. 

Death. Never fun, but sometimes the way things go afterwards can provide a chuckle.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*DLI *- Happy Birthday - We hope it was a great one!  (Sorry to be a day late)

*Dynaguy *- Our thoughts to you and family during this sad time in your life.  Thanks Inkmahm for the picture.


----------



## horselover

Dynaguy & Inkmahm - my deepest condolences for your loss.


----------



## eliza61

Inkmahm said:


> Me, again.   We had a wonderful dinner at Artist Point tonight.  We almost always get the same thing. Dynaguy gets the mushroom soup, we both get the salmon, and we share a fruit cobbler.  Tonight everything tasted particularly good.
> 
> I've been looking at sweatshirts here all week comparing them to the red one I saw at the lodge back in December.  Haven't seen one that I like better so we stopped in to buy my sweatshirt on the way to dinner.  Yay!  It was really cool when we left the lodge so I was wearing that sweatshirt when we got back to AKV-Jambo.
> 
> As we left Artist Point, Dynaguy got a phone call from his mom.  His grandma had just died.  At age 98, it was expected so Dynaguy is doing very well.  Not sure he will be able to make it back to PA for the funeral though as his dad thought it would probably be on Wednesday and we don't even get home from Florida until late Tuesday night.
> 
> At least we saw his grandma in person in September.  Another trip that being unemployed allowed us to take- a driving trip to PA to see family.  When we fly, there never is time to see everyone.  His grandma was several hours away from his parents so I'm glad we took the time to drive to see her. This picture is from that trip.




Sending hugs and prayers out to you and Dynaguy.  98!!  wow what a blessing that is.


----------



## eliza61

This Television series actually got it's start on radio making its broadcast debut on radio station WXYZ in Detroit, today January 30th, 1933.

It's signature line at closing was "Hi-yo Silver.  Away"!!

What was the series called?
Who was the lead characters name?
What was the *TV* actors name?
Who was the lead characters trusty side kicks names (he actually had 2, one he rode)?
What law enforcement agency was he affliated with?


----------



## blossomz

OK..I get partial credit...

The Lone Ranger was the show

Characters were Lone Ranger, Tonto and Silver the horse

Johnny Depp will soon be Tonto....

That's all I know!  lol


----------



## eliza61

blossomz said:


> OK..I get partial credit...
> 
> The Lone Ranger was the show
> 
> Characters were Lone Ranger, Tonto and Silver the horse
> *
> Johnny Depp will soon be Tonto....*
> That's all I know!  lol



  Oh God is nothing sacred!!!  I am now envisioning Captain Jack Sparrow as an American indian.


----------



## blossomz

looks that way!!


----------



## Granny

blossomz said:


> OK..I get partial credit...
> 
> The Lone Ranger was the show
> 
> Characters were Lone Ranger, Tonto and Silver the horse
> 
> Johnny Depp will soon be Tonto....
> 
> That's all I know!  lol



Clayton Moore was the Lone Ranger.  Jay Silverheels was Tonto.  

I believe he was part of the Texas Rangers organization.

Who you callin' Kemosabe?


----------



## Granny

blossomz said:


> Johnny Depp will soon be Tonto....



Oh this is wrong on so many levels.  I guess Tonto will be into the peyote in this movie.


----------



## npcougar

Our contract went to ROFR today.    Not too worried about that part.  I just hope it goes through quickly.


----------



## jimmytammy

Condolences to DynaGuy and Inkmahm...praying for peace for all of you now.  That picture is so sweet, it reminds me of my grandma who we lost in 01.  Grandmas are such special people, I believe God has a special place in Heaven for them.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny, condolences to you as well.  Though you never met your aunt, its still hard losing family.  We know they are there, and thats what counts.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Groupies:

How's everyone doing? Sorry that I haven't been on but I'm getting ready for vacation and been in run around mode. 

*npcougar *~ Congrats!

*bookwormde* ~ Welcome to the thread!

*DiznyDi* ~ Yahoo... high speed internet! 

*stopher1* ~ Loved the pictures of Aulani! WOW what a gorgeous resort. glad you had a great time and thanks for sharing!

*eliza* ~ Great pictures and thanks for sharing. 

*Jimmy* *& Disney Loving Iowan* ~ Happy Belated Birthday! I hope both of you had a great day! So sorry that I'm late.







*Inkmahm* ~ My condolences to you and Dynaguy. She was a beautiful woman.


----------



## blossomz

Hey..Inkmahm and anyone else that has done Alaska, what excursion advice do you have?  I'm leaning to the adult only ones since it will just be me and my boys-both in their 20's.  Any help appreciated!


----------



## blossomz

Hey..Inkmahm and anyone else that has done Alaska, what excursion advice do you have?  I'm leaning to the adult only ones since it will just be me and my boys-both in their 20's.  Any help appreciated!


----------



## Nicoal13

Hello Groupies,

Dynaguy and Inkmahm, you have my sympathies.

Granny, my sympathies to you as well. 

We had a beautiful day here in WI, spring like temperatures and the snow (what little we did have) melted. Have to remind myself that we could still have some nasty weather, but hoping that the winter continues to be mild.

DH and I will be celebrating our 10 year anniversary this year and couldn't decide where to travel. We had toyed with the idea of Mexico, but neither of us has passports and we thought we could go somewhere domestic for less money. DH is not a WDW fan (can't believe I married him knowing that LOL!) and I didn't really want to trade into RCI since it's not the best use of points and I've heard such mixed reports on the resorts. So we decided to try out Vero Beach instead. We haven't been before. We booked a studio for the first week of August. I think I'm going to waitlist a Ocean View Inn room though. 2 of the nights we wanted weren't available for the Inn room. Any groupie advice for VB? We plan on doing a mix of sightseeing in the area and driving up and down the coast, relaxing and DH wants to do some fishing. No WDW at all. Was hoping I could convince him to do Epcot on the day we arrive before driving to VB the next day, but I don't think that will work.


----------



## jimmytammy

Nicoal13 said:


> Hello Groupies,
> 
> Dynaguy and Inkmahm, you have my sympathies.
> 
> Granny, my sympathies to you as well.
> 
> We had a beautiful day here in WI, spring like temperatures and the snow (what little we did have) melted. Have to remind myself that we could still have some nasty weather, but hoping that the winter continues to be mild.
> 
> DH and I will be celebrating our 10 year anniversary this year and couldn't decide where to travel. We had toyed with the idea of Mexico, but neither of us has passports and we thought we could go somewhere domestic for less money. DH is not a WDW fan (can't believe I married him knowing that LOL!) and I didn't really want to trade into RCI since it's not the best use of points and I've heard such mixed reports on the resorts. So we decided to try out Vero Beach instead. We haven't been before. We booked a studio for the first week of August. I think I'm going to waitlist a Ocean View Inn room though. 2 of the nights we wanted weren't available for the Inn room. Any groupie advice for VB? We plan on doing a mix of sightseeing in the area and driving up and down the coast, relaxing and DH wants to do some fishing. No WDW at all. Was hoping I could convince him to do Epcot on the day we arrive before driving to VB the next day, but I don't think that will work.



I say tie him up in a closet until he succumbs to being a WDW fan


----------



## cheer4bison

Nicoal13 said:


> Hello Groupies,
> 
> DH and I will be celebrating our 10 year anniversary this year and couldn't decide where to travel. We had toyed with the idea of Mexico, but neither of us has passports and we thought we could go somewhere domestic for less money. DH is not a WDW fan (can't believe I married him knowing that LOL!) and I didn't really want to trade into RCI since it's not the best use of points and I've heard such mixed reports on the resorts. So we decided to try out Vero Beach instead. We haven't been before. We booked a studio for the first week of August. I think I'm going to waitlist a Ocean View Inn room though. 2 of the nights we wanted weren't available for the Inn room. Any groupie advice for VB? We plan on doing a mix of sightseeing in the area and driving up and down the coast, relaxing and DH wants to do some fishing. No WDW at all. Was hoping I could convince him to do Epcot on the day we arrive before driving to VB the next day, but I don't think that will work.



Happy Anniversary Nicoal!  I think you'll really enjoy Disney's Vero Beach Resort.  We stayed there in late July 2009.  Had a blast.  It was a very relaxing alternative to a vacation at Walt Disney World.  

My advice to you would be to have a car (either your own or a rental) at your disposal for the entire trip.  There are great restaurants in the area but they are not within walking distance.  Also, keep checking on the waitlist for the Ocean view Inn room.  That's what we had and we couldn't believe what an amazing view we had. Sitting on that balcony in the morning and evenings was simply lovely.  I'll keep my fingers crossed that your waitlist comes through.


----------



## Muushka

Nicoal13 said:


> Hello Groupies,
> 
> Dynaguy and Inkmahm, you have my sympathies.
> 
> Granny, my sympathies to you as well.
> 
> We had a beautiful day here in WI, spring like temperatures and the snow (what little we did have) melted. Have to remind myself that we could still have some nasty weather, but hoping that the winter continues to be mild.
> 
> DH and I will be celebrating our 10 year anniversary this year and couldn't decide where to travel. We had toyed with the idea of Mexico, but neither of us has passports and we thought we could go somewhere domestic for less money. DH is not a WDW fan (can't believe I married him knowing that LOL!) and I didn't really want to trade into RCI since it's not the best use of points and I've heard such mixed reports on the resorts. So we decided to try out Vero Beach instead. We haven't been before. We booked a studio for the first week of August. I think I'm going to waitlist a Ocean View Inn room though. 2 of the nights we wanted weren't available for the Inn room. Any groupie advice for VB? We plan on doing a mix of sightseeing in the area and driving up and down the coast, relaxing and DH wants to do some fishing. No WDW at all. Was hoping I could convince him to do Epcot on the day we arrive before driving to VB the next day, but I don't think that will work.



Dynaguy and Inkmahm, I also offer my condolences for your grandma.  Grandmas are very special indeed.

Granny, I am so sorry for your loss also.  For the life of me I could not find your post about it (slow boards?  Slow me?).

Nicole!  Vero!  We went last October and we loved the resort.  It is a beautiful, relaxing area, and I think your husband will enjoy it.

We had a car (I can assume you will too) and was glad we did.  Things are a bit far to drive to (shopping for groceries and incidentals).
We thought the dining on site was pretty expensive (check out the menus before you go) so we chose to pretty much do all of our own meals.  But we had a 1 BR.

The beach, to me, was more of a looking at rather than a lying on, but that is just me.  But it is beautiful.  The CMs were very nice.

They had some pretty nice planned activities, your son will love.  The pool is lovely and they even have a putt putt course (for a nominal fee).

I hope you are able to squeeze a little time at Epcot and that your oceanview becomes available!


----------



## Nicoal13

jimmytammy said:


> I say tie him up in a closet until he succumbs to being a WDW fan


I've tried, he has escaped and still won't become a fan. LOL



cheer4bison said:


> Happy Anniversary Nicoal!  I think you'll really enjoy Disney's Vero Beach Resort.  We stayed there in late July 2009.  Had a blast.  It was a very relaxing alternative to a vacation at Walt Disney World.
> 
> My advice to you would be to have a car (either your own or a rental) at your disposal for the entire trip.  There are great restaurants in the area but they are not within walking distance.  Also, keep checking on the waitlist for the Ocean view Inn room.  That's what we had and we couldn't believe what an amazing view we had. Sitting on that balcony in the morning and evenings was simply lovely.  I'll keep my fingers crossed that your waitlist comes through.



We will have a car. Plan to drive up and down the coast to do some sightseeing. DH wants to go to the Navy SEAL museum, and we want to do a swamp boat ride, etc. Can't wait for August!



Muushka said:


> Nicole!  Vero!  We went last October and we loved the resort.  It is a beautiful, relaxing area, and I think your husband will enjoy it.
> 
> We had a car (I can assume you will too) and was glad we did.  Things are a bit far to drive to (shopping for groceries and incidentals).
> We thought the dining on site was pretty expensive (check out the menus before you go) so we chose to pretty much do all of our own meals.  But we had a 1 BR.
> 
> The beach, to me, was more of a looking at rather than a lying on, but that is just me.  But it is beautiful.  The CMs were very nice.
> 
> They had some pretty nice planned activities, your son will love.  The pool is lovely and they even have a putt putt course (for a nominal fee).
> 
> I hope you are able to squeeze a little time at Epcot and that your oceanview becomes available!




I don't think I will be able to convince him on Epcot. But that is ok, I think I'm planning a girls weekend in the winter. Our son is staying home, adults only trip.  We will have a car, I think we're flying into Orlando cheapest option for us. I think we'll get some food, at least snacks and breakfast items. Thanks for your advice


----------



## twokats

Well, I guess I need some additional pixie/moose dust and just general uplifting.

It is nothing bad, but as you know this has been the first holidays without my dear mother and we made it through them without too much depression.  I think we had really worked on getting through it for all the kids and we did ok.  It was different without her, but we made it.  

But where I am having my problem (and I know it is only me) is my birthday, which was last Wednesday!!  I have a clock by my bedside which shows the month and day and when I saw the date of my birthday, I just started bawling because my first thought was my mom was not going to call me and sing happy birthday to me.  She had done that pretty much all my life (she had a beautiful voice).  Well anyway, I had to calm myself down so I would not wake my husband up, but that has been my down moment of the last week and I have had a hard time shaking it.  

Thanks for letting me vent.  I try not to do that to my groupies too much.
Hope everyone had a good start to February.  Have a great weekend.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twokats - here's a great big hug for you!    Let's make that a couple more!  

I know exactly what you are feeling.  It's now been a year and half since my mother past away.  During the holidays, mother's day etc. I'd get texts and emails from friends and family to let me know that they were thinking of me - which was greatly appreciated, but while I would have sad moments during those times, for me, it also was my birthday that put a terrible ache in my heart.  Knowing that the other person that was 100% part of that special day isn't there to share it with you any longer is extremely difficult.   So it isn't just you.  And it isn't something that people really recognize happens for those that have lost a parent so you don't get the same support.  All I can say is that the ache will ease, you will have a moment where you remember a really lovely time or funny moment with your mom and things will start to feel a little better.  

And a belated Happy Birthday wish from me to you!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Granny, condolences to you as well.  Though you never met your aunt, its still hard losing family.  We know they are there, and thats what counts.





Muushka said:


> Granny, I am so sorry for your loss also.  For the life of me I could not find your post about it (slow boards?  Slow me?).



I think Jimmy meant to direct this to Stopher, based on his post #2764.  

My condolences as well, Stopher.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dynaguy and Inkmahm - my condolences for your loss.  

Stopher - condolences to your family also.  Your post about your Norwegian relatives phone call did make me chuckle though.  I think our family got a similar call or two.  lol


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . . . Who you callin' Kemosabe?








I've been laughing to myself about this one ever since I read Granny's post.  Sorry this took so long to post - It has been hard for my machine to connect to the DISBoards.


----------



## MiaSRN62

My most sincere condolences being extended to *Dynaguy*, *Inkmahm* and *Granny*. My thoughts and prayers are with you guys. 
*Twokats* & *Kat4Disney*....hugs to you as well during this difficult time. 


I had a car accident 2 weeks ago.....I am fine, just shaken up & feeling more stressed lately. The other driver was also ok. My car has been in the repair shop though now for 8 days......body work and then has to go in to check mechanical.  With all the added stress of this, I've been fighting a nasty cold for 4 days. On the bright side, the weather in the Philly area has been great the past 2-3 days. 


*Jimmy* & *Disney Loving Iowan *happy belated birthdays. Hope you were able to spend your birthdays doing something special !


----------



## MiaSRN62

Trying to catch up from past 2 weeks, but the DIS seems to be very slow right now.....will try later, maybe on Firefox. 

But *Dizny Di and Dad*....so glad you've entered the world of speedy internet !  Loved the photo Dizny Dad posted of you Di with your Ocean Breeze drink at Duke's.  Great shot !

And *stopher*.....thanks so much for the Aulani photos. Very interesting about offering only authentic food. Disney guests are accustomed to their chicken fingers and fries ! This is good info to know. I just booked 2 rooms at OKW for April 29 to May 4 (less than 90 days out). Friends of ours got all of their first choices for AK and BLT for August (having just booked this past week).  Sort of suprised it was so easy to get reservations. But the DVC CM told us so many are booking Aulani and that is why inventory is more available than usual this year.


----------



## MiaSRN62

To the "Keeper of the Lists".....please add me to the vacation roll call. I'll be at OKW in 2 studios with the family celebrating my 21 yo dd's graduation from FSU. Our dates are April 29--May 4 .


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> Well, I guess I need some additional pixie/moose dust and just general uplifting.
> 
> It is nothing bad, but as you know this has been the first holidays without my dear mother and we made it through them without too much depression.  I think we had really worked on getting through it for all the kids and we did ok.  It was different without her, but we made it.
> 
> But where I am having my problem (and I know it is only me) is my birthday, which was last Wednesday!!  I have a clock by my bedside which shows the month and day and when I saw the date of my birthday, I just started bawling because my first thought was my mom was not going to call me and sing happy birthday to me.  She had done that pretty much all my life (she had a beautiful voice).  Well anyway, I had to calm myself down so I would not wake my husband up, but that has been my down moment of the last week and I have had a hard time shaking it.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent.  I try not to do that to my groupies too much.
> Hope everyone had a good start to February.  Have a great weekend.



Oh Twokats, thank you for sharing of yourself about your mom.  I can imagine how sad it must have been for you.  I can't say much more, but know that a cyber hug is there for you.

PS I just checked, my reminder of birthdays for you and Claire_ont it was nonexistent!  I am so sorry.



Granny said:


> I think Jimmy meant to direct this to Stopher, based on his post #2764.
> 
> My condolences as well, Stopher.


Ah, thank you Granny.  My condolences also, Stopher



MiaSRN62 said:


> My most sincere condolences being extended to *Dynaguy*, *Inkmahm* and *Granny*. My thoughts and prayers are with you guys.
> *Twokats* & *Kat4Disney*....hugs to you as well during this difficult time.
> 
> 
> I had a car accident 2 weeks ago.....I am fine, just shaken up & feeling more stressed lately. The other driver was also ok. My car has been in the repair shop though now for 8 days......body work and then has to go in to check mechanical.  With all the added stress of this, I've been fighting a nasty cold for 4 days. On the bright side, the weather in the Philly area has been great the past 2-3 days.
> 
> 
> *Jimmy* & *Disney Loving Iowan *happy belated birthdays. Hope you were able to spend your birthdays doing something special !



Poor Maria!  I'm glad that you are all right.

Is your picture above one of those cute cake toppers with the birthstone?
I tried to order them for my nieces, but without success.
I need to try again!


----------



## Muushka

*
Tomorrow is WildernessDad's Birthday!!!

Happy Birthday WildernessDad!!​**

Quick!!  Someone bake a cake and figure out where we are going for lunch!!*


----------



## eliza61

Is it me or are the boards really, really slow lately


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Is it me or are the boards really, really slow lately



Heck yes!  I saw your post, hit quote, and this is how long it took!!!

(OK, maybe I surfed a little while I waited)


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> I've been laughing to myself about this one ever since I read Granny's post.  Sorry this took so long to post - It has been hard for my machine to connect to the DISBoards.



Oh, this is just too funny!    Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MiaSRN62 said:


> I had a car accident 2 weeks ago.....I am fine, just shaken up & feeling more stressed lately. The other driver was also ok. My car has been in the repair shop though now for 8 days......body work and then has to go in to check mechanical.  With all the added stress of this, I've been fighting a nasty cold for 4 days. On the bright side, the weather in the Philly area has been great the past 2-3 days.



Glad you and the other driver are ok!   



eliza61 said:


> Is it me or are the boards really, really slow lately



Waaaaaaayyyyyyy sllllooooooowwwwwww!

They are apparently going to update the servers soon  - the old ones are maxed out.


----------



## stopher1

eliza61 said:


> Is it me or are the boards really, really slow lately



They have been for a while now.  

I read something somewhere that they're working on upgrading to new servers.   Not sure if that is true or not - but I sure hope so if it speeds things up.  

PAINFULLY       S    L    O    W


----------



## Dizny Dad

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WildernessDad!


----------



## DiznyDi

Yes, very SLOW!  I tried to post a response last evening and received a blank screen with the error message to try again....later.  Sure hope this improves.  One would think that by using only dial-up all these many years that I would have developed some sort of patience.....nope! Having high-speed and lovin' it!

Stopher - so nice to have you back with us! I know it was hard to leave that beautiful island behind.  I thoroughly enjoyed your report of daily exploits.

Maria - we'll be in Disney the same time as you.  We'll be staying at AKL first and then the Lodge. DD and DSIL will be with us, but maybe we can do a quick meet to say hello somewhere.  We don't leave until the 12th.  Sorry to hear of your accident.  Hope all goes well with repairs and you get your car back soon.

And just in case I can't get connected tomorrow.....

*Happy Birthday Wilderness Dad!*


----------



## stopher1

Happy, happy, happy wilderness Dad!


----------



## stopher1

twokats said:


> But where I am having my problem (and I know it is only me) is my birthday, which was last Wednesday!!  ... Well anyway, I had to calm myself down so I would not wake my husband up, but that has been my down moment of the last week and I have had a hard time shaking it.



  BIG Hugs coming your way!!!  



Granny said:


> I think Jimmy meant to direct this to Stopher, based on his post #2764.
> 
> My condolences as well, Stopher.



Thanks.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Stopher - condolences to your family also.  Your post about your Norwegian relatives phone call did make me chuckle though.  I think our family got a similar call or two.  lol



They are quite comical. 



MiaSRN62 said:


> I had a car accident 2 weeks ago.....*I am fine*, just shaken up & feeling more stressed lately. The other driver was also ok. My car has been in the repair shop though now for 8 days......body work and then has to go in to check mechanical.  With all the added stress of this, I've been fighting a nasty cold for 4 days. On the bright side, the weather in the Philly area has been great the past 2-3 days.



Glad to hear you are fine!  Bummer about the car though. 



MiaSRN62 said:


> And *stopher*.....thanks so much for the Aulani photos. Very interesting about offering only authentic food. Disney guests are accustomed to their chicken fingers and fries ! This is good info to know. I just booked 2 rooms at OKW for April 29 to May 4 (less than 90 days out). Friends of ours got all of their first choices for AK and BLT for August (having just booked this past week).  Sort of suprised it was so easy to get reservations. But the DVC CM told us so many are booking Aulani and that is why inventory is more available than usual this year.



You are welcome.  It was WONDERFUL, as Jill can certainly attest to.  

Yep, I'd say addicted a bit more than accustomed to.  It was kind of sad watching a family at the Makahiki buffet try to get their little princess to eat something... anything... she was just MAD, MAD, MAD that there was no mac-n-cheese.  Bleh.  



MiaSRN62 said:


> To the "Keeper of the Lists".....please add me to the vacation roll call. I'll be at OKW in 2 studios with the family celebrating my 21 yo dd's graduation from FSU. Our dates are April 29--May 4 .



That'd be me... I'll try to get you added soon.  I have a running list of some others to add... I'll add you to that list!  



Muushka said:


> Ah, thank you Granny.  My condolences also, Stopher



Thanks Barb.





Granny said:


> Oh, this is just too funny!    Thanks for sharing it!



Yes it is.  I'm still laughing thinking about it. 



DiznyDi said:


> Stopher - so nice to have you back with us! I know it was hard to leave that beautiful island behind.  I thoroughly enjoyed your report of daily exploits.



Thanks Di.  It was definitely hard to leave.  I have more updates and pictures to post.  I was working on photos on the plane home from CA last night to put into an Aulani album, that I hope to get posted in the next day or so.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

stopher1 said:


> You are welcome.  It was WONDERFUL, as Jill can certainly attest to.
> 
> Yep, I'd say addicted a bit more than accustomed to.  It was kind of sad watching a family at the Makahiki buffet try to get their little princess to eat something... anything... she was just MAD, MAD, MAD that there was no mac-n-cheese.  Bleh.



My first trip to hawaii was when I was 9 yo.  I lived on rice the whole week with some fruit supplements.  They got me to try poi at one of the luau's and that drove me back to rice.  No way I was going to complain though - but I still have a strong memory about that rice!  

Actually - not completely correct.  That was the first trip I was ever allowed to order a steak on.  It would have been far too large of a meal for me normally but I think they were concerned I was going to turn into a rice cake or a fruit cup.


----------



## stopher1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> My first trip to hawaii was when I was 9 yo.  I lived on rice the whole week with some fruit supplements.  They got me to try poi at one of the luau's and that drove me back to rice.  No way I was going to complain though - but I still have a strong memory about that rice!
> 
> Actually - not completely correct.  That was the first trip I was ever allowed to order a steak on.  It would have been far too large of a meal for me normally but I think they were concerned I was going to turn into a rice cake or a fruit cup.



I had poi at the buffet breakfast.  It wasn't so bad.  I'd never tried it before. 

I thought there were some wonderful foods presented.  I don't personally care for sushi, but lots of people do.  It was plentiful at Aulani!  But I certainly didn't mind the local fare.  Even though Hawaii is not another country, it might as well be, and certainly was a hundred years ago. But I wouldn't go to another country and expect them to serve traditional offerings that I'm used to from home.  Just because it's part of America, doesn't mean they have to cater to the chicken nugget crowd.  If folks really want that, there's a McDonald's about 20 minutes from the resort.


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> My first trip to hawaii was when I was 9 yo.  I lived on rice the whole week with some fruit supplements.  They got me to try poi at one of the luau's and that drove me back to rice.  No way I was going to complain though - but I still have a strong memory about that rice!
> 
> Actually - not completely correct.  That was the first trip I was ever allowed to order a steak on.  It would have been far too large of a meal for me normally but I think they were concerned I was going to turn into a rice cake or a fruit cup.



Hey, it beats spam!


----------



## twokats

KAT4DISNEY said:


> twokats - here's a great big hug for you!    Let's make that a couple more!
> 
> I know exactly what you are feeling.  It's now been a year and half since my mother past away.  During the holidays, mother's day etc. I'd get texts and emails from friends and family to let me know that they were thinking of me - which was greatly appreciated, but while I would have sad moments during those times, for me, it also was my birthday that put a terrible ache in my heart.  Knowing that the other person that was 100% part of that special day isn't there to share it with you any longer is extremely difficult.   So it isn't just you.  And it isn't something that people really recognize happens for those that have lost a parent so you don't get the same support.  All I can say is that the ache will ease, you will have a moment where you remember a really lovely time or funny moment with your mom and things will start to feel a little better.
> 
> And a belated Happy Birthday wish from me to you!



Thank you so much.  I kinda felt a little funny getting upset about that, but it was always a big thing between us.  I had to explain that to my little brother today, but I don't think he totally "got" it.



MiaSRN62 said:


> My most sincere condolences being extended to *Dynaguy*, *Inkmahm* and *Granny*. My thoughts and prayers are with you guys.
> *Twokats* & *Kat4Disney*....hugs to you as well during this difficult time.



Thanks, I know the first year will be a lot of little things, but I do try to remember all the good memories and things we did together that were just us!!



Muushka said:


> Oh Twokats, thank you for sharing of yourself about your mom.  I can imagine how sad it must have been for you.  I can't say much more, but know that a cyber hug is there for you.
> PS I just checked, my reminder of birthdays for you and Claire_ont it was nonexistent!  I am so sorry.



Thanks for the hug and I know how lists can go haywire. . . I have had my share. 



stopher1 said:


> BIG Hugs coming your way!!!



Thanks and loved the Hawaii pictures.  Maybe someday Le and I can go.  We were going to make a trip to Hawaii back in 1984 with a couple of friends, but we decided to get married instead!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Hey, it beats spam!



They stock it in Kalepa's Store.  Right next to the peanut butter, jelly, bread and other staples.


----------



## stopher1

twokats said:


> Thanks and loved the Hawaii pictures.  Maybe someday Le and I can go.  We were going to make a trip to Hawaii back in 1984 with a couple of friends, but we decided to get married instead!





So maybe you plan it for 2014 and a 30th anniversary trip!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Hey, it beats spam!



I grew up in MN - the home of Spam!  I haven't been to the spam museum though - someday.  We used to have it now and then when I was young for  Sunday night dinner - sliced and fried.  And thought it was good!    For some reason I didn't know until much later that Hawaiian's had taken such a liking to it or I might not have had to subsist on rice!    I haven't enjoyed that particular delicacy in years though.  lol


----------



## Dizny Dad

Who knew - our favorite post discussing the culinary delights of the world's largest selling meat product.

Mom used to score the top, insert cloves into each little diamond, and bake for a good memory meal.  Ah, those were the days!  Trust in America's food industry was solid - if it was Hormel, it had to be good (right up there with Campbell's, Kraft, and the rest of the group).

Did you know they have a "Spam Hot Dog" on the market now?

And for those of us that remember when Spam was very acceptable, how about our trust in Huntley & Brinkley!  If they said it, it must be the truth!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Wilderness Dad!!  Hope you have a great one!!!

Granny  sorry for the confusion(just overlook my approach to senioritis)
Stopher  on same note, my condolences to you at the loss of your aunt

Twokats  Peaceful thoughts your way as you manage through the days.  As with so many, our loved ones are waiting for our reuniting with them in Gods glory.


----------



## jimmytammy

So, the other day I posed a question to my family and a fellow DVC friend and got no response, so thought I would ask you folks...

Who is your favorite Disney Villain and why?

Mine is Capt. Hook.  1st, he is not your normal villain, he is devious, but in a lovable, bumbling way.  His ideas continue to backfire, and it plagues him.  He has a bit of uncertainty about himself, like most humans.  So it makes him more humanlike. 2nd, he is the first villain I encountered at WDW, maybe the first character, period, that remains vague

So, what about you folks


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Muushka*....I believe I've found them in a Hallmark gift shop ? They are Lenox :
http://www.europeanimports.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=6406961-444&eq=&Tp=

Thank you to everyone for the kind words of concern. I'm just so thankful the accident wasn't any worse. 

And *Di*....yes ! We will have to meet up for a quick "hello" for sure !


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> So, the other day I posed a question to my family and a fellow DVC friend and got no response, so thought I would ask you folks...
> 
> Who is your favorite Disney Villain and why?
> 
> Mine is Capt. Hook.  1st, he is not your normal villain, he is devious, but in a lovable, bumbling way.  His ideas continue to backfire, and it plagues him.  He has a bit of uncertainty about himself, like most humans.  So it makes him more humanlike. 2nd, he is the first villain I encountered at WDW, maybe the first character, period, that remains vague
> 
> So, what about you folks



A tough one for me *JT*. I'm not a fan of the villains, and I'm not sure if my choice is even truly a villain, but I'm going to go with the Cheshire Cat. He's mischievious and philosophical.  He tries to trip Alice up at times, he also tries to help her at other times ? Sort of an intriguing character I think & I'm partial to cats !?


----------



## edk35

jimmytammy said:


> That side of the villas we refer to as the speedway sound rooms.  During the day you can faintly hear the WDW Speedway sounds, pretty cool!!
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your stay!  And glad you discovered what we all feel so passionately about



Oh we never noticed. It was soooooooooooooo nice and quiet. LOVE WVL!!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> So, the other day I posed a question to my family and a fellow DVC friend and got no response, so thought I would ask you folks...
> 
> Who is your favorite Disney Villain and why?
> 
> Mine is Capt. Hook.  1st, he is not your normal villain, he is devious, but in a lovable, bumbling way.  His ideas continue to backfire, and it plagues him.  He has a bit of uncertainty about himself, like most humans.  So it makes him more humanlike. 2nd, he is the first villain I encountered at WDW, maybe the first character, period, that remains vague
> 
> So, what about you folks



I like Cruella, who doesn't, but my favorite has got to be Madame Medusa, voiced by the great Geraldine Page.  I can just hear her say now as she answers her business phone, "Madame Medusa's Pawn Shop Boutique!"  And then the line, "Teddy stays with me."

My DW states that her favorite is Ursula, the sea witch.  That's a good one too, I think.


----------



## jimmytammy

Maria

I was reading your post about your wreck...so glad youre OK.  Stuff can be replaced, loved ones cant


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I grew up in MN - the home of Spam!  I haven't been to the spam museum though - someday.  We used to have it now and then when I was young for  Sunday night dinner - sliced and fried.  And thought it was good!    For some reason I didn't know until much later that Hawaiian's had taken such a liking to it or I might not have had to subsist on rice!    I haven't enjoyed that particular delicacy in years though.  lol



Isn't MN also the place with (sp?) ludafisk?  Eeeeewwwww some strange food in that part of the world!!



jimmytammy said:


> So, the other day I posed a question to my family and a fellow DVC friend and got no response, so thought I would ask you folks...
> 
> Who is your favorite Disney Villain and why?
> 
> Mine is Capt. Hook.  1st, he is not your normal villain, he is devious, but in a lovable, bumbling way.  His ideas continue to backfire, and it plagues him.  He has a bit of uncertainty about himself, like most humans.  So it makes him more humanlike. 2nd, he is the first villain I encountered at WDW, maybe the first character, period, that remains vague
> 
> So, what about you folks



Maria so totally stole my villain!!!  I also don't care for villains.  I don't like Fantasmic for that reason.  
Ahhh.  But that Cheshire kitty, now he is one handsome villain.  I even have a cookie jar made to be that cat!

Maria, thank you for the link to the birthday Mickeys...I need to get to work!



MiaSRN62 said:


> A tough one for me *JT*. I'm not a fan of the villains, and I'm not sure if my choice is even truly a villain, but I'm going to go with the Cheshire Cat. He's mischievious and philosophical.  He tries to trip Alice up at times, he also tries to help her at other times ? Sort of an intriguing character I think & I'm partial to cats !?



What she said!



edk35 said:


> Oh we never noticed. It was soooooooooooooo nice and quiet. LOVE WVL!!!!



That peace and quiet is one reason we love it there also.  Enjoy!



wildernessDad said:


> I like Cruella, who doesn't, but my favorite has got to be Madame Medusa, voiced by the great Geraldine Page.  I can just hear her say now as she answers her business phone, "Madame Medusa's Pawn Shop Boutique!"  And then the line, "Teddy stays with me."
> 
> My DW states that her favorite is Ursula, the sea witch.  That's a good one too, I think.



Birthday Man!  Have a happy one!!


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> So, the other day I posed a question to my family and a fellow DVC friend and got no response, so thought I would ask you folks...
> 
> Who is your favorite Disney Villain and why?
> 
> So, what about you folks



I am a huge "villians" fan in the movies.  I always think their characters are much more interesting.   From Heath ledger as the joker to Jack Nickolas in the shining to Bette Davis in Hush, hush sweet Charolette.

Anyhoo. my favorite Disney villan is definitely Jafar although Hades from hercules is a close second

I use to love the villians store in HS and sad that they watered it down so much.


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Maria
> 
> I was reading your post about your wreck...so glad youre OK.  Stuff can be replaced, loved ones cant



Thanks so much *JT* for the kind words. Thank the heaven, we were both ok. Just got my car back at 2 pm today (and $3,800 later......most covered by insurance).  I appreciate the hug ! 

And *Muushka*....glad u can appreciate the many-faceted Cheshire Cat as well.....just a cool character. 
*eliza*.....one thing that must be said for the villains is they do keep things interesting !


----------



## Inkmahm

Dizny Dad said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY WildernessDad!



Ditto!

And thanks for the good wishes, everyone.  Dynaguy didn't get to go to the funeral for his grandma but heard that it was nice (and long.)  He's hoping to go home to PA in March to visit so he'll see the relatives then.


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> Maria so totally stole my villain!!!  I also don't care for villains.  I don't like Fantasmic for that reason.



I think my favorite villain is Maleficent BECAUSE of Fantasmic.  She is one scary woman!  I even named my kitty after her- Inky Maleficent.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> Did you know they have a "Spam Hot Dog" on the market now?



Ooooooohhhhh - I did not know that!  Probably no worse for you than a regular hot dog but I don't know how it would taste with mustard and relish.  



jimmytammy said:


> Who is your favorite Disney Villain and why?



Mine would be Scar from the Lion King.  A little more obscure one that I liked is Kaa from the Jungle book.  I love the voice of Sterling Holloway and his little song about "trust in me" that makes Mowgli's eyes twirl is great!  



Muushka said:


> Isn't MN also the place with (sp?) ludafisk?  Eeeeewwwww some strange food in that part of the world!!



Lutefisk!  Uff da.  It's the one food that my dad said he was glad I didn't like because it left more for him!!  My mother would faithfully cook it for him for holidays and never eat a bite.  I think she wanted to put a clothes pin on her nose though.  Fish preserved in lye that turns gelatinous and then needs to be drowned in butter to eat- is there something wrong with that?!?!?


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> snip....
> 
> Lutefisk!  Uff da.  It's the one food that my dad said he was glad I didn't like because it left more for him!!  My mother would faithfully cook it for him for holidays and never eat a bite.  I think she wanted to put a clothes pin on her nose though.  Fish preserved in lye that turns gelatinous and then needs to be drowned in butter to eat- is there something wrong with that?!?!?



EEEWWWW.  You described it just like they did in the movie Drop Dead Gorgeous (which is sick/hilarious)!

Yes, there is something wrong with that!


----------



## stopher1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Lutefisk!  Uff da.  It's the one food that my dad said he was glad I didn't like because it left more for him!!  My mother would faithfully cook it for him for holidays and never eat a bite.  I think she wanted to put a clothes pin on her nose though.  Fish preserved in lye that turns gelatinous and then needs to be drowned in butter to eat- is there something wrong with that?!?!?



Uff Da is right!  My mother tells stories of when she was a kid my grandmother (not the one who died this past summer) would make it frequently, and she & her sister couldn't leave the table until they'd finished their dinner, and it was always _horrible_ on lutefisk night because they both hated that stuff.   When I was a kid,  grandma used to make it every year for a couple of different special occasion meals, which unfortunately were "company meals" that we had to endure.  Ugh.  Let's just say that in the 21 years since my grandmother died - that is NOT something I have missed about her.


----------



## stopher1

Great question JT - and some great responses everyone!  

I have always liked the Disney villians, and picking just one is hard. 


I've always been partial to Madame Mim from the Sword in the Stone, and Shere Kahn from the Jungle Book.

But then I also love the Stepmother and Maleficent - their regal stylings and elegant features/look have something to do with it.  They're both so cruel & vile with panache.  But then the fact that they are both voiced by the same great actress, Eleanor Audley, who also voiced Madame Leota in my favorite attraction, the Haunted Mansion, helps too.  Plus she appeared in two episodes of my favorite tv show, I Love Lucy, and many episodes of another show I like - Green Acres, just really makes those two villains stand out for me.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Have a very happy birthday WildernessDad !​


----------



## Granny

Favorite Disney villian?  I think I have to go with Hades from Hercules.  His constantly sarcastic comments crack me up!  

I also like it when the villians get a good song, so Scar and "Be Prepared" might be right up there too.


----------



## jimmytammy

For the fun of it!! *Guess the Disney Character *
A one word clue will be thrown out there, after 2 guesses, another one word clue and so on.  After correct answer is posted, we start over.

So here we go...1st word

*TENNESSEE*


----------



## horselover

GO PATS!!!!!!


----------



## blossomz

Happy Birthday Wilderness Dad!!!

My favorite villains are Si and Am...for whom my twin Siamese are named after!

Tennessee??  no idea!!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> For the fun of it!! *Guess the Disney Character *
> A one word clue will be thrown out there, after 2 guesses, another one word clue and so on.  After correct answer is posted, we start over.
> 
> So here we go...1st word
> 
> *TENNESSEE*



Davey, Davey Crocket, king of the wild frontier?

Born on a mountain top in Tennessee

Greenest state in the land of the free  (Mr Muush's contribution)


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> Davey, Davey Crocket, king of the wild frontier?
> 
> Born on a mountain top in Tennessee
> 
> Greenest state in the land of the free  (Mr Muush's contribution)



That was fast!!!!!!!!!!

OK, your turn Barb


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> That was fast!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OK, your turn Barb



Thank you.  I would like to thank Mr Muush for his contribution towards the words.  And of course, Davey.

OK.

Here is my 1 word clue:

*Prisms
*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> EEEWWWW.  You described it just like they did in the movie Drop Dead Gorgeous (which is sick/hilarious)!
> 
> Yes, there is something wrong with that!



I haven't seen that movie - may have to watch it sometime!  



stopher1 said:


> Uff Da is right!  My mother tells stories of when she was a kid my grandmother (not the one who died this past summer) would make it frequently, and she & her sister couldn't leave the table until they'd finished their dinner, and it was always _horrible_ on lutefisk night because they both hated that stuff.   When I was a kid,  grandma used to make it every year for a couple of different special occasion meals, which unfortunately were "company meals" that we had to endure.  Ugh.  Let's just say that in the 21 years since my grandmother died - that is NOT something I have missed about her.



Be careful if you ever go to Norway and your relatives decide to prepare a traditional Christmas meal.  Or at least hope they only include the meatball part!  I could tell my Dad no thanks but when you have a table of Norwegians staring at you then you just hope it slides down quick!!!!!



Muushka said:


> Thank you.  I would like to thank Mr Muush for his contribution towards the words.  And of course, Davey.
> 
> OK.
> 
> Here is my 1 word clue:
> 
> *Prisms
> *


Pollyanna?


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I haven't seen that movie - may have to watch it sometime!
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful if you ever go to Norway and your relatives decide to prepare a traditional Christmas meal.  Or at least hope they only include the meatball part!  I could tell my Dad no thanks but when you have a table of Norwegians staring at you then you just hope it slides down quick!!!!!
> 
> 
> Pollyanna?



Whoa!  You are good!

Your turn


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Whoa!  You are good!
> 
> Your turn



All right - lets try this.....

*Airplane!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> Thank you.  I would like to thank Mr Muush for his contribution towards the words.  And of course, Davey.
> 
> OK.
> 
> Here is my 1 word clue:
> 
> *Prisms
> *



OK this is a stab in the dark, but is it the Evil Queen from Snow White?  Mirror, mirror on the wall...


----------



## Muushka

Oops, Jimmy, great guess, but it was Pollyanna.  Remember the prisms in that movie!  I just loved 'em!

Airplanes has both me and Mr Muush stumped.


----------



## stopher1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Be careful if you ever go to Norway and your relatives decide to prepare a traditional Christmas meal.  Or at least hope they only include the meatball part!  I could tell my Dad no thanks but when you have a table of Norwegians staring at you then you just hope it slides down quick!!!!!




Oh yeah, those traditional meals.  But you know... that's what the Aquavit is for!     Even as a kid we were allowed to drink it.  Because we had a table full of Norwegians sitting around staring at us, basically daring us NOT to like the food on the table.  My grandmother had 4 sisters and a brother - all but the brother lived nearby, with their famiilies too - all but one had a Norwegian husband (the other had a Slavic husband), and traditional Norwegian fare was all we ate at her house - or any of the sisters who were the hostess of the day.  My grandparents would go down to San Pedro to the Norwegian imports store every couple of months to get the various foods necessary to keep the table full of traditional goodies (and not-so goodies too).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Oops, Jimmy, great guess, but it was Pollyanna.  Remember the prisms in that movie!  I just loved 'em!
> 
> Airplanes has both me and Mr Muush stumped.



Hmmm - can I count that as one (non) guess????  The way I wrote the clue is important too.


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hmmm - can I count that as one (non) guess????  The way I wrote the clue is important too.



We didn't guess!  

Still stumped, even with the hint!


----------



## tea pot

Muushka this is for you 






This is the statue in the center of Littleton NH

The home town of Eleanor Porter author of Pollyanna

They have an actual "Glad Day" 

gotta love it 


http://www.golittleton.com/pollyanna.php


----------



## tea pot

Hello Groupies

I miss you guys

I hope you all are well and that 2012 has been good to you so far

I'm sorry to be gone for so long
Life has been getting in the way complete with major computer problems

I just started to read back and saw the prism clue on the last page
 (the only one I've read so far) and couldn't help but tell you guys about Littleton NH 
We found this place last June when we were in the  White Mountains for Lupine season

a real "VWL Groupie" kind of place.... sort of lost in time.

well I'm off to try to catch up 

Go Pats


----------



## Muushka

Oh Joy, I love it!  Some day I would like to visit Littleton.  I love that movie.  Thank you!


----------



## MiaSRN62

I really am attempting to play this game....just stinking miserably at it !!!!! 

*Julie* ! HELLO !!!!! Happy 2012 to you


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Ok, either everyone's watching the SuperBowl or I've been too obscure.  Probably both!  

First:

Airplane!

New clue:

Revolution


----------



## Muushka

Hey Kat

I'm just here for the commercials.  Never did like football.

I still can't guess and I have even googled!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Hey Kat
> 
> I'm just here for the commercials.  Never did like football.
> 
> I still can't guess and I have even googled!!!



All righty then Muushka  - since you're still around!  Sticking with one word.  It can be done on google from these plus a little something you already know of the game subject.

Airplane!

Revolution

Carolina


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> All righty then Muushka  - since you're still around!  Sticking with one word.  It can be done on google from these plus a little something you already know of the game subject.
> 
> Airplane!
> 
> Revolution
> 
> Carolina



This is a tough one, course I couldnt guess Muushkas, even *after* you guessed it right


----------



## blossomz

Goofy's Barnstormer?


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> All righty then Muushka  - since you're still around!  Sticking with one word.  It can be done on google from these plus a little something you already know of the game subject.
> 
> Airplane!
> 
> Revolution
> 
> Carolina



Sorry Kat, the dryer went off, so I did too.  And even with the additional clues, I don't have one!



jimmytammy said:


> This is a tough one, course I couldnt guess Muushkas, even *after* you guessed it right



Jimmy, you are too funny 



blossomz said:


> Goofy's Barnstormer?



Bloss, I hope you are right!  This one was a tough one!


----------



## Inkmahm

I finally downloaded pictures from our visit to the Giraffe Ranch on our WDW in January.

This is me and the Tennessee Fainting goat:










This is me feeding a giraffe from the safari vehicle:






These are the lemurs waiting for me to get in the cage with them to bring them grapes:






And this is me feeding the lemurs.  This was my favorite part.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> This is a tough one, course I couldnt guess Muushkas, even *after* you guessed it right



  Well I didn't have any idea on yours either Jimmy and Muushka got it immediately!  



blossomz said:


> Goofy's Barnstormer?



Sorry blossomz - not Goofy's Barnstormer.



Muushka said:


> Sorry Kat, the dryer went off, so I did too.  And even with the additional clues, I don't have one!
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy, you are too funny
> 
> 
> 
> Bloss, I hope you are right!  This one was a tough one!



One last clue before I reveal:

Airplane!

Revolution

Carolina

Person


----------



## blossomz

OMG!  My head hurts!  I have no idea...


----------



## Inkmahm

This is easily the best BBQ brisket and BBQ sauce that I've tasted.  I have a favorite Texas place at home in WI that comes close.  This is a great place in Florida though.  I had a child's meal for $3.99 and couldn't finish it there were so many fries on the tray!  Really good prices for great food.  You'll need a car to get there though.

http://4rsmokehouse.com/


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

blossomz said:


> OMG!  My head hurts!  I have no idea...



Time to end the misery!!!  

Swamp Fox - aka Francis Marion, the American revolutionary from South Carolina, portrayed by Leslie Nielsen.  It's one of my favorite series that Disney did (and one of the shortest  )- I'd even prefer to watch it over the coonskin cap guys.  

It was Muushka's ballad that made the Swamp Fox jump to the forefront in my mind since it had a catchy tune too.  "Swamp Fox, Swamp Fox, tail on his hat... nobody knows where the Swamp Fox at; Swamp Fox, Swamp Fox, hiding in the glen, He'll ride away to fight again."

I nominate blossomz for starting the next game since I gave her such a headache.


----------



## blossomz

OK...here goes...PLUG


----------



## debbieandroo

Fun game - excited that I figured out the first one but was 3 days late in posting!  

And, Muush, I do love Pollyanna - cry every time at the end.  Didn't catch the prisms clue at first, though -very clever.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Time to end the misery!!!
> 
> Swamp Fox - aka Francis Marion, the American revolutionary from South Carolina, portrayed by Leslie Nielsen.  It's one of my favorite series that Disney did (and one of the shortest  )- I'd even prefer to watch it over the coonskin cap guys.
> 
> It was Muushka's ballad that made the Swamp Fox jump to the forefront in my mind since it had a catchy tune too.  "Swamp Fox, Swamp Fox, tail on his hat... nobody knows where the Swamp Fox at; Swamp Fox, Swamp Fox, hiding in the glen, He'll ride away to fight again."
> 
> I nominate blossomz for starting the next game since I gave her such a headache.



Now that is impressive!  I was thinking about the movie Airplane! and going through some of the people in it but didn't make it far enough to come up with Leslie Nielsen.



blossomz said:


> OK...here goes...PLUG



I'll probably have to wait for the next clue on this one, that's for sure!

Inkmahm, great pictures - I love that you're getting so close to those sweet animals.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

blossomz said:


> OK...here goes...PLUG



I'll try a wild guess.  Wall-E?


----------



## Muushka

debbieandroo said:


> Fun game - excited that I figured out the first one but was 3 days late in posting!
> 
> And, Muush, I do love Pollyanna - cry every time at the end.  Didn't catch the prisms clue at first, though -very clever.
> snip



I always cry at the end of that movie too.  They don't make them like that anymore!

Good work Kat!  Had me stumped big time.  We have that song on one of our Disney CD's.  
Now I will think of you when it plays .

OK, Plug.  Mr Muush says Luxo Jr, the lamp from the Pixar short movies?

How in the world does he remember this stuff?????


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Time to end the misery!!!
> 
> Swamp Fox - aka Francis Marion, the American revolutionary from South Carolina, portrayed by Leslie Nielsen.  It's one of my favorite series that Disney did (and one of the shortest  )- I'd even prefer to watch it over the coonskin cap guys.
> 
> It was Muushka's ballad that made the Swamp Fox jump to the forefront in my mind since it had a catchy tune too.  "Swamp Fox, Swamp Fox, tail on his hat... nobody knows where the Swamp Fox at; Swamp Fox, Swamp Fox, hiding in the glen, He'll ride away to fight again."
> 
> I nominate blossomz for starting the next game since I gave her such a headache.



Man, you had me good!!
I was thinking Swamp Fox but the whole time Im "over"thinking planes didnt exist in those days so no way it could be Swamp Fox.  Duh, Leslie Neilson, what a dope I am

Gave me a headache too and it was all my fault.  There is a reason I didnt do so well in school, always over analyzing


----------



## blossomz

No correct guesses so far!  Here is another clue:

Plug
Vacuum


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

blossomz said:


> No correct guesses so far!  Here is another clue:
> 
> Plug
> Vacuum



Now you're giving me a headache blossomz!


----------



## blossomz

OK...one more clue..this will probably give it away to someone...

appliances


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> OK...one more clue..this will probably give it away to someone...
> 
> appliances



Oh Bloss.  I cheated.  I got desperate.  I couldn't stand not knowing the answer...google..I will stand in the corner....silent....

But it is a great bunch of clues!


----------



## blossomz

Oh Muush!  Go ahead...it's ok to search and tell!  I haven't seen any other answers yet!


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> Oh Muush!  Go ahead...it's ok to search and tell!  I haven't seen any other answers yet!



Really?  I feel like I am cheating......well, only if you start another game.

The Brave Little Toaster?


----------



## blossomz

Oh no...I've had my turn..OK..we'll let it go a little longer and whoever guesses does the next one!


----------



## Muushka

Not what I guessed?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Not what I guessed?



That's what I would have guessed too Muushka (after google!  )!


----------



## blossomz

OMG!!!  I didn't see the guess!!!  YES!  Brave Little Toaster!


----------



## Inkmahm

debbieandroo said:


> Inkmahm, great pictures - I love that you're getting so close to those sweet animals.



Thanks!  It's a great place.  Each person also gets to feed the giraffes when you're on the safari tour.  The owner brings food out to bring the other creaters to the vehicle but you don't get to feed them.  The camels actually stuck their head over to drink water from the indentation on top of the glove box on the truck.  Very cute.

The lemurs were $20 extra and I was the only one who wanted to feed them at the end of the tour.  I'd do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Here's a link to a nice video including Walt's apartment at DL.

Something in it made me think of you Muushka!  

http://youtu.be/TEZvutV8-FI


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Here's a link to a nice video including Walt's apartment at DL.
> 
> Something in it made me think of you Muushka!
> 
> http://youtu.be/TEZvutV8-FI



Awwww.  Prisms!  That was a great video, thank you Kat.



blossomz said:


> OMG!!!  I didn't see the guess!!!  YES!  Brave Little Toaster!



Oh good, I thought my search skills were dwindling!  Bloss, go again.  Please.




Inkmahm said:


> Thanks!  It's a great place.  Each person also gets to feed the giraffes when you're on the safari tour.  The owner brings food out to bring the other creaters to the vehicle but you don't get to feed them.  The camels actually stuck their head over to drink water from the indentation on top of the glove box on the truck.  Very cute.
> 
> The lemurs were $20 extra and I was the only one who wanted to feed them at the end of the tour.  I'd do it again in a heartbeat.



I don't think I could be brave enough to go in with the lemurs!


----------



## stopher1

Mornin' Groupies & Happy Windsday!  After a very pleasant pre & post Super Bowl here in Indy, the Arctic Blast is starting to move in and the temps are dropping.  60 on Sunday.  29 this morning, and supposed to go much lower this weekend.  So to warm me up (mentally, anyway) it's time to share. So...















































Have a great day!


----------



## wildernessDad

Stopher, love the pics!  Now I need a WL / VWL fix!


----------



## twinklebug

Woo Hoo! Thanks for the WL pics Stopher!  Exactly what we needed on this Wednesday. We've been spoiled by good temps here in the northeast (40s and low 50s!) - looks like the chills are coming our way too. DS grew too fast for his snow jacket which I bought large last year and I've had to replace with a jacket that's on back-order at LLBean - hope it gets here soon since the kids have vacation in 2 weeks. 

All those pics have me thinking of upgrading our summer trip to AKV/VWL to a 1br unit. Might be worth it, but with more space I find I'm a bit lazier about getting up and out   I'm one of the few who could just relax in my VWL room and at the pool all week and be blissfully happy without needing to do the parks. So, thinking, do I stick with the studio for a week and add on a trip over thanksgiving, or upgrade and push the points forward toward a trip next June? Decisions decisions... the good kind


----------



## blossomz

Wow...needed those photos today...started snowing here...only supposed to accumulate on grass, but it is coming down pretty good!

OK...I'll try one more...

part animation


----------



## Dizny Dad

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh . . Thanks Stoph!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks for the pictures Stopher!  



Muushka said:


> Awwww.  Prisms!  That was a great video, thank you Kat.



Your welcome!  



blossomz said:


> Wow...needed those photos today...started snowing here...only supposed to accumulate on grass, but it is coming down pretty good!
> 
> OK...I'll try one more...
> 
> part animation



Who Framed Roger Rabbit?


----------



## blossomz

Good guess Kat..but nope.  

2nd clue...

county fair


----------



## stopher1

blossomz said:


> Good guess Kat..but nope.
> 
> 2nd clue...
> 
> county fair



Mary Poppins?


----------



## blossomz

Nope...not Mary Poppins!
Another clue....
black sheep


----------



## eliza61

*Stopher*, thanks for the great pictures.  Damp, dreary day in Philly so just the pic me up I needed.
*Muush and Blossom*  Man I totally suck at word games.  LOL love to play them and they always make sense to me AFTER I get the answer.  

Is the movie "the Country bears"?


So what do my groupies think of this new fast pass broohaha.  tons of opinions on various boards.

For anyone who missed it, evidently disney has decided to change the rules and give folks a tighter window on the return time.  Previously cm's would honor your fp return time up to park closing.  so if your return time was 2 pm folks would hold onto them and return any time after even if it was 8 pm.

I always feel a bit off giving my opinion simply because as a dvc member I don't have the stress of having to "do" a ride or miss it.  If I don't get a chance to do Tower of Terror, generally I know I'll be back....but as a general rule...

I think Disney some times creates it's own problems when they don't enforce their rules.  Pool hopping, resort mugs, dining credits, all get a bit abused. I liken it to department stores, even though dept stores have return rules most customers know if they scream long enough or ask to speak to the manager exceptions will be made.  

So will this new change negatively effect anyone?


----------



## blossomz

Hmm.  That is the first I've heard of the fast pass change.  I tend to agree with you Liza...


Meanwhile...nope...not Country Bears.

Final Clue....

Burl Ives


----------



## stopher1

blossomz said:


> Hmm.  That is the first I've heard of the fast pass change.  I tend to agree with you Liza...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile...nope...not Country Bears.
> 
> Final Clue....
> 
> Burl Ives



So Dear to My Heart


----------



## stopher1

eliza61 said:


> *Stopher*, thanks for the great pictures.  Damp, dreary day in Philly so just the pic me up I needed.
> *Muush and Blossom*  Man I totally suck at word games.  LOL love to play them and they always make sense to me AFTER I get the answer.
> 
> Is the movie "the Country bears"?
> 
> 
> So what do my groupies think of this new fast pass broohaha.  tons of opinions on various boards.
> 
> For anyone who missed it, evidently disney has decided to change the rules and give folks a tighter window on the return time.  Previously cm's would honor your fp return time up to park closing.  so if your return time was 2 pm folks would hold onto them and return any time after even if it was 8 pm.
> 
> I always feel a bit off giving my opinion simply because as a dvc member I don't have the stress of having to "do" a ride or miss it.  If I don't get a chance to do Tower of Terror, generally I know I'll be back....but as a general rule...
> 
> I think Disney some times creates it's own problems when they don't enforce their rules.  Pool hopping, resort mugs, dining credits, all get a bit abused. I liken it to department stores, even though dept stores have return rules most customers know if they scream long enough or ask to speak to the manager exceptions will be made.
> 
> So will this new change negatively effect anyone?




I agree with you eliza - they should just honor their own rules.  

I've followed some of the brouhaha, but honestly - personally - I don't like the FP system myself (sure I'll use it since they have it), but honestly I believe that things were just fine - better even - when everyone was on the same playing field with a single line for each attraction.  Plus they moved along better than the whole merge thing that the FP creates.  

But the reality is - all of this change, is just the first step in their quest to have more of the NextGen stuff (or whatever it's being dubbed), and the coming FP reservation system whereby people will get so many based on the hotel reservation they pay for.  Not sure how it will affect DVC reservations, but you know those Deluxe hotel guests will get a better deal than those Value resort guests.  And there's not a whole lot that people will be able to do about it.  If Disney wants to do it - they can, and they will.  

What I find so amusing are all of sense of entitlement complaints that I've read in other places, and how much this will just RUIN people's trips, or their day, and they just won't go back.  And so I go... OK, don't go back. That will just make the parks a nicer experience for those who are there!


----------



## tea pot

??? Song of the South


----------



## blossomz

YEAH STOPHER!!  So Dear To My Heart is CORRECT!!!

Tag...your it...your turn!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Oh Joy, I love it!  Some day I would like to visit Littleton.  I love that movie.  Thank you!



I love that movie too!  It's been one of my favorites since I was little. It always makes me glad.  

I remember touring the Golden Oak Ranch years ago where parts of it was filmed.  Such a beautiful place.


----------



## stopher1

blossomz said:


> YEAH STOPHER!!  So Dear To My Heart is CORRECT!!!
> 
> Tag...your it...your turn!



OK!  

Here we go, here's the next one.  


ship


----------



## DiznyDi

I really stink at these games.  I've been clueless.  Must have lived a sheltered life - I hardly even recognise the names.  

Thanks for the pictures today stopher .  It was nice going to my 'happy' place, as short lived as it was. 

Appreciate your photos too Inkmahm.  Thanks for sharing.  I've been compiling a list of things to do off-property and have added that to the list. Looks like you had a really nice time.


----------



## blossomz

Going out on a limb...Peter Pan?


----------



## twinklebug

Treasure Planet?


----------



## stopher1

blossomz said:


> Going out on a limb...Peter Pan?



No, but a great guess.



twinklebug said:


> Treasure Planet?



No, but another good guess, though I must admit I'd forgotten about that movie.


So the next clue is  


silver


----------



## Muushka

Stoph, Johnny Tremain?


----------



## Muushka

Bloss, I have never heard of So Dear To My Heart!  I need to google to figure out what it is!

I have a request for this game.  When giving clues, can we do it list-like?  When a new one is added, include the old ones?  Thanks!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Stoph, Johnny Tremain?



Nope, but good guess


So the first clues were:

ship
silver

the next clue is: 

inn


----------



## blossomz

Muushka said:


> Bloss, I have never heard of So Dear To My Heart!  I need to google to figure out what it is!
> 
> I have a request for this game.  When giving clues, can we do it list-like?  When a new one is added, include the old ones?  Thanks!



Muush...another oldie but goodie!  Jimmy Driscoll was in it. It was one of my Mom's favorites.


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher
Is it Treasure Island?


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> Stopher
> Is it Treasure Island?



Absolutely correct Jimmy!

Walt's first completely live action film (also starring Bobby Driscoll).  Though I was also thinking of the character Long John Silver since I thought that's how this game started, characters, but then it shifted into movies.  So I was going both ways with my clues in case either a character or movie name was produced.

So of course twinklebug's guess was a very good one, since that was the updated animated & modernized version of what I was actually going for, and I suppose could have been right since the character is in that movie as well, though I was specifically thinking of the 1950 classic.


----------



## Muushka

Congrats Jimmy!  Your turn!


----------



## wildernessDad

Anybody need a Lodge fix besides me?


----------



## supersuperwendy

I do wildernessdad!

I just booked my first stay at VWL and I'm so excited I can't wait!!! I've only ever eaten dinner there so I'm beyond thrilled! 

June 14th for two nights in a 2 bedroom!


----------



## jimmytammy

I got one right!!

OK this is a character

1st clue
Red

I will try to keep a close eye and install more clues as needed



WD  I need that fix
I will be getting a small one when we eat at WCC in a few weeks


----------



## Dynaguy

jimmytammy said:


> Condolences to DynaGuy and Inkmahm...praying for peace for all of you now.  That picture is so sweet, it reminds me of my grandma who we lost in 01.  Grandmas are such special people, I believe God has a special place in Heaven for them.



Thanks to you and everyone else for your well wishes.

I've made peace with my grandma's passing. Living longer than 3 of her children was pretty hard on her, I don't think she wanted to outlive any more of them.

That leaves my mother  as my only surviving anscestor on either side of the family.  I'm feeling a bit older and lonlier with that realization.


----------



## Inkmahm

Dynaguy said:


> Thanks to you and everyone else for your well wishes.
> 
> I've made peace with my grandma's passing. Living longer than 3 of her children was pretty hard on her, I don't think she wanted to outlive any more of them.
> 
> That leaves my mother  as my only surviving anscestor on either side of the family.  I'm feeling a bit older and lonlier with that realization.



I'm in the same boat. My mom is it, and then I'm the next oldest.  I don't like moving "up" the generation line.

I only have one uncle left though and you have a boatload of those!  Of course, I only started with two uncles (and their wives) in the first place.


----------



## Inkmahm

DiznyDi said:


> I really stink at these games.  I've been clueless.  Must have lived a sheltered life - I hardly even recognise the names.
> 
> Thanks for the pictures today stopher .  It was nice going to my 'happy' place, as short lived as it was.
> 
> Appreciate your photos too Inkmahm.  Thanks for sharing.  I've been compiling a list of things to do off-property and have added that to the list. Looks like you had a really nice time.



I'm not into word games, either, I have to admit.  I just skip those posts.

You're welcome on the pictures.  We really did enjoy the Giraffe Ranch.  Now I'm going to try to convince my family to choose that as one of the activities on our March trip rather than a water park day.  We may end up splitting up for that day, which we would do anyway.  Dynaguy, my mom and I aren't water park people.

As for the fast past issues, I haven't kept up with whatever announcement is out.  We DO use the fast passes later in the day after picking them up earlier in the day.  It is much easier not having to get back for a certain exact hour.  That adds a lot of walking to get back to an attraction.  Not being able to do that will pretty much guarantee I'll have to use an ECV in each park in order to keep up with the extra distance to cover.  My knees don't make it now even when I can plan the most efficient routes for the day.

I'm more interested in what the new fastpast systems will be based on which hotel you are staying in.  Guess I'll have to go read up on the info, whatever was released.  I sure hope DVC is treated the same as whatever hotel it is attached to (WL for VWL, AK for AKL, etc.)  Not sure what that means for Saratoga or OKW though.  Or Vero and HH for that matter.


----------



## jimmytammy

This is a character

1st Clue
Red(think clothes)

2nd Clue
Beard


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> This is a character
> 
> 1st Clue
> Red(think clothes)
> 
> 2nd Clue
> Beard



Is it the Fat guy from Pocohontas.  The Govenor.  I can't remember his name.


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> Anybody need a Lodge fix besides me?



Just for you WD





















And the dreaded dumpster view


----------



## blossomz

Oh Eliza...thanks!!

Jimmy...could it be Jafar?


----------



## saintstickets

I need some advice from experienced VWLers.  We have a 2br and a Studio booked for 5/19-5/25/12.  I realize that the views from VWL are limited so with that in mind, where would you suggest we request our rooms?  Naturally we want both rooms to be close to each other.  There are no mobility issues for any of us so that is not a concern.  I have read that upper floor rooms have the best chance, although slim, for a view of some kind.  With that said, though a view would be 3rd on our list behind room size and convenience to the elevator.  
Should we request a dedicated 2br or not?  
Are the odd shaped 2br near the elevator (4519, 4528) larger than the conventional shaped 2br (4508, 4512, 5537, etc)?

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.  I know that a specific room cannot be guaranteed but it doesn't hurt to request one or a general area.  TIA.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sorry eliza, but great guess

blossomz  You are correct!!  Tag, your turn


----------



## jimmytammy

saintstickets said:


> I need some advice from experienced VWLers.  We have a 2br and a Studio booked for 5/19-5/25/12.  I realize that the views from VWL are limited so with that in mind, where would you suggest we request our rooms?  Naturally we want both rooms to be close to each other.  There are no mobility issues for any of us so that is not a concern.  I have read that upper floor rooms have the best chance, although slim, for a view of some kind.  With that said, though a view would be 3rd on our list behind room size and convenience to the elevator.
> Should we request a dedicated 2br or not?
> Are the odd shaped 2br near the elevator (4519, 4528) larger than the conventional shaped 2br (4508, 4512, 5537, etc)?
> 
> Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.  I know that a specific room cannot be guaranteed but it doesn't hurt to request one or a general area.  TIA.



We like high floors, say 4th or 5th.  Near elevators is even better.  We had a corner 2 bed once near elevators, and though it was 2nd floor, we would take that room again in a heartbeat!


----------



## Inkmahm

jimmytammy said:


> We like high floors, say 4th or 5th.  Near elevators is even better.  We had a corner 2 bed once near elevators, and though it was 2nd floor, we would take that room again in a heartbeat!



Same here.  We had one of those odd rooms with the vaulted ceilings on the 5th floor right around the corner from the elevator and we LOVED that room.


----------



## Granny

saintstickets said:


> I realize that the views from VWL are limited so with that in mind, where would you suggest we request our rooms?  Naturally we want both rooms to be close to each other.  [snip]
> 
> With that said, though a view would be 3rd on our list behind room size and convenience to the elevator.



This photo from the WL rooftop shows the entire VWL resort.






Two things are apparent from this photo.  First of all, almost all views are pretty much of trees, in keeping with the VWL theming of the great Northwest.  

Secondly, the resort is quite small...the smallest DVC resort on WDW property.  So even if you were at opposite ends of the resort, you'd still be considered pretty close together if you were at a larger resort such as AKV or BWV.  

And the farthest rooms from the elevator are still only about 12 villas away, so access there is pretty easy.

I hope you enjoy your stay at our favorite resort!


----------



## wildernessDad

Thanks, Eliza!  It is most appreciated!


----------



## blossomz

Sorry for the delay guys!  Heading across a wet and snowy PA turnpike from PGH to York!  So I have about another hour!  So...  Clue number one...

Character answer....

Tuxedo


----------



## Granny

Eliza...thank you for the pictures of our beloved Lodge.  Even the DDV (last picture) looks good to me right now!  

blossomz...sounds like a penguin but I don't know the names of any penguin characters other than Penny Penguin from Sea World.


----------



## blossomz

not a penguin!

1.  Tuxedo
2.  Italian


----------



## twinmom108

Stopher1 I love your pics.  Makes me so homesick for VWL.  Haven't stayed there in 6 years.  Thanks goodness I have a stay for 2 nights booked next month & then the big vacation after Thanksgiving for 2 weeks. 

KAT - I love your sig symbol of the Pembroke Corgi with the wiggly backside.  We just got our first PWC in December & he's 4 months old now.  He's red & white.  He certainly is a hoot.


----------



## saintstickets

jimmytammy said:


> We like high floors, say 4th or 5th.  Near elevators is even better.  We had a corner 2 bed once near elevators, and though it was 2nd floor, we would take that room again in a heartbeat!





Granny said:


> This photo from the WL rooftop shows the entire VWL resort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things are apparent from this photo.  First of all, almost all views are pretty much of trees, in keeping with the VWL theming of the great Northwest.
> 
> Secondly, the resort is quite small...the smallest DVC resort on WDW property.  So even if you were at opposite ends of the resort, you'd still be considered pretty close together if you were at a larger resort such as AKV or BWV.
> 
> And the farthest rooms from the elevator are still only about 12 villas away, so access there is pretty easy.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your stay at our favorite resort!



Thanks for the advice.  This will be our 1st stay at VWL.  The only time we have been in the resort was to each lunch during a Backstage Magic Tour and that was enough to convince us to buy DVC points here!  We can't wait for our visit this May!!


----------



## jimmytammy

blossomz said:


> not a penguin!
> 
> 1.  Tuxedo
> 2.  Italian



Is it Tony from Lady and the Tramp?


----------



## blossomz

No...not Tony!

1.  Tuxedo
2.  Italian
3.  Feline


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> No...not Tony!
> 
> 1.  Tuxedo
> 2.  Italian
> 3.  Feline



Figaro from Pinochcio?


----------



## blossomz

Yay!!  Muush got it!  Your turn!!!


----------



## Muushka

A tip of the hat to my tuxedo cats!  My personal favorite!

I will think up one, looking forward!


----------



## Inkmahm

saintstickets said:


> Thanks for the advice.  This will be our 1st stay at VWL.  The only time we have been in the resort was to each lunch during a Backstage Magic Tour and that was enough to convince us to buy DVC points here!  We can't wait for our visit this May!!



Sounds familiar.  I'd forgotten about lunch at WC on that tour.  

I had stayed at the Lodge though before we purchased DVC there.  While I like the lodge a lot, I LOVE the villas.


----------



## Inkmahm

My FIL finally finished his year long treatment for colon cancer and is about to have two scans this week to see if the cancer is really gone.  If it is, he can schedule surgery to "hook his system back up."  

We are praying for positive test results.  This man has been through a lot and he really does deserve a good outcome this time.


----------



## Muushka

Hoping that your FIL gets the news he has been looking forward to.


----------



## Muushka

OK, here we go.

It is a Movie, name the character from it 


Hint #1

1.  Hungry


----------



## jimmytammy

Inkmahm said:


> My FIL finally finished his year long treatment for colon cancer and is about to have two scans this week to see if the cancer is really gone.  If it is, he can schedule surgery to "hook his system back up."
> 
> We are praying for positive test results.  This man has been through a lot and he really does deserve a good outcome this time.



We will lift up prayer on his behalf


----------



## Granny

Inkmahm...prayers for your FIL and hoping that the tests come out with the best possible result for him.  


Muush...the clue is "Hungry"?   Makes me think of the hyenas in Lion King.  Can't remember their names except the really crazy one is called Ed I think.  Or maybe Fred?  It was some non-African name I know.


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Inkmahm...prayers for your FIL and hoping that the tests come out with the best possible result for him.
> 
> 
> Muush...the clue is "Hungry"?   Makes me think of the hyenas in Lion King.  Can't remember their names except the really crazy one is called Ed I think.  Or maybe Fred?  It was some non-African name I know.



Nope Granny.  Good guess though!  

Time for a second clue?

1.  Hungry
2.  Gray


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Nope Granny.  Good guess though!
> 
> Time for a second clue?
> 
> 1.  Hungry
> 2.  Gray



Is it Baloo?


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> Is it Baloo?



Nope, not Baloo


----------



## Muushka

*Birthday alert!! Birthday alert!!

Cheer4Bison!!!  Happy Birthday to you!!!!

Quick!  Someone bake a really cute cake, you know I am not a baker!!!

We hope you have a great day tomorrow, Cheer4!

Valentine Birthday girl*​


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> *Birthday alert!! Birthday alert!!
> 
> Cheer4Bison!!!  Happy Birthday to you!!!!
> 
> Quick!  Someone bake a really cute cake, you know I am not a baker!!!
> 
> We hope you have a great day tomorrow, Cheer4!
> 
> Valentine Birthday girl*​








Happy Birthday Cheer!!! Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Icecoldpenguin

Hello fellow Moose-kateers,

My name is Teresa and my fiancé's name is Greg (audipolo) on the boards. We are closing on our DVC property right now and we are very excited. We love the lodge and can not wait to stay there for our first DVC trip which will consequently also be our Honeymoon.

I was not sure where to post any info about us I saw the birthdays, the planned trips and all that but just thought I would post a Hello first.

I am also trying to figure out how to get little icons for my signature that say DVC and wilderness lodge on them anyone know how to do that?

so anyway hello and we are glad to be part of the family.

Teresa


----------



## Inkmahm

eliza61 said:


> Happy Birthday Cheer!!! Have a wonderful day.



I love that cake!  I'd like it in real life. 

Happy birthday, Cheer4Bison!   Hope you have a great one!


----------



## Muushka

Icecoldpenguin said:


> Hello fellow Moose-kateers,
> 
> My name is Teresa and my fiancé's name is Greg (audipolo) on the boards. We are closing on our DVC property right now and we are very excited. We love the lodge and can not wait to stay there for our first DVC trip which will consequently also be our Honeymoon.
> 
> I was not sure where to post any info about us I saw the birthdays, the planned trips and all that but just thought I would post a Hello first.
> 
> I am also trying to figure out how to get little icons for my signature that say DVC and wilderness lodge on them anyone know how to do that?
> 
> so anyway hello and we are glad to be part of the family.
> 
> Teresa



Well, lookie here, we have us a brandy-new Groupie!!!  WooHoo!  We just love that.

I must say, you have wonderful taste in DVC resorts, but then I am a tad biased.

If you go back to page one and scroll waaay down to my post, there is info on how to grab yourself a Moosie Siggy.  That will work with anything you want to steal on the Dis.  For example, I just wanted to thank Eliza for the cake, so I right clicked it, selected the properties, copied the location,  clicked on the picture icon in the tool bar here in this post and copy and past the properties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (thanks E!)

I make the birthday list (but will be giving up that job next thread if anyone is interested) so if you post yours and your Greg's birthdays, I will be happy to add them to the list.

Stopher1, the keeper of this thread, takes care of trips planned.  You can PM him with the info (that is the best way).

Congratulations on the pending marriage!!  I will add that date if you like.  And welcome to our thread.  It is very good to have you.
Visit often and we love pictures.


----------



## Inkmahm

Icecoldpenguin said:


> Hello fellow Moose-kateers,
> 
> My name is Teresa and my fiancé's name is Greg (audipolo) on the boards. We are closing on our DVC property right now and we are very excited. We love the lodge and can not wait to stay there for our first DVC trip which will consequently also be our Honeymoon.
> 
> I was not sure where to post any info about us I saw the birthdays, the planned trips and all that but just thought I would post a Hello first.
> 
> I am also trying to figure out how to get little icons for my signature that say DVC and wilderness lodge on them anyone know how to do that?
> 
> so anyway hello and we are glad to be part of the family.
> 
> Teresa


  Welcome home, Teresa!  We're a friendly, supportive group here.  Pull up a moose and join us!

A honeymoon at the lodge would be perfect!  

To get the signatures, you need to save them to your computer and then put them someplace like photobucket so that you can upload them to your signature.


----------



## blossomz

Muush...is it Ed the hyena from Lion King?

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHEER!!!!!

Welcome home to our newest groupie!!!  Pull up a rocker and set awhile with us!!!


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> Muush...is it Ed the hyena from Lion King?
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHEER!!!!!
> 
> Welcome home to our newest groupie!!!  Pull up a rocker and set awhile with us!!!



What is it with Groupies and hyenas??

Nope.

Last clue:

1. Hungry
2. Gray
3. Picky.  Very picky. (and we all know hyenas will eat _anything_)


----------



## cheer4bison

eliza61 said:


> Happy Birthday Cheer!!! Have a wonderful day.



Thanks, Muushka, Eliza, Inkmahm, and Blossomz for the beautiful birthday wishes!!!!  You put an enormous smile on my face.  

And welcome to our new groupie, Teresa!


----------



## Icecoldpenguin

Thank you guys for the warm welcome I am so glad that chose the VWL now especially with having such a nice group of neighbors.

I am going to send PMs for the trip dates and for the birthdays.

Where shall I send the PM for our wedding trip?

I hope some of you will join along with this new neighbors wedding planning and honeymoon planning by following the links in my signature it would be great to have you guys along for the ride. I am looking forward to my new Disney DVC family.

Does anyone know if the different DVC properties have facebook groups where we can pow wow? The disney brides made one and it has been a great bonding tool. If we don't have one we should make one.

Teresa


----------



## Granny

A little late to the party, but 

*Happy Birthday CHEER!! *

Let's get this party started!


----------



## Granny

And now that it's past midnight here in the central time zone, a Moose shout out to all the Groupie ladies....


----------



## Inkmahm

Granny said:


> And now that it's past midnight here in the central time zone, a Moose shout out to all the Groupie ladies....



Aw, how sweet!  

Dynaguy and I are headed to one of our favorite restaurants for dinner.  How about the rest of you?


----------



## Inkmahm

Icecoldpenguin said:


> Does anyone know if the different DVC properties have facebook groups where we can pow wow? The disney brides made one and it has been a great bonding tool. If we don't have one we should make one.
> 
> Teresa



I don't know. But this thread is pretty much our groupie bonding spot.  Not sure what FB could do for us that this thread doesn't already do.


----------



## sleepydog25

Icecoldpenguin said:


> Thank you guys for the warm welcome I am so glad that chose the VWL now especially with having such a nice group of neighbors.
> 
> Teresa


Welcome home!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Just like Granny, a little late, but . . 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHEER!


----------



## jimmytammy

happy birthday cheer!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

And a great big Moose Call to *Icecoldpenguin* and *audipolo*!

Welcome to our little group nestled in _The Lodge_, where it is always warm, always inviting, and always forgiving!

Come and sit by the fire at the Inglenook, then join us on occasion, in the Carolwood Pacific room for fellowship and surprises!  We look forward to the energy you can add to our thread and friendship you can bring to our Groupie Meets!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Valentines Day everyone!!

We are real romantics around our place.  T and I are going out to eat with our DS, but its all good


----------



## jimmytammy

Icecoldpenguin said:


> Hello fellow Moose-kateers,
> 
> My name is Teresa and my fiancé's name is Greg (audipolo) on the boards. We are closing on our DVC property right now and we are very excited. We love the lodge and can not wait to stay there for our first DVC trip which will consequently also be our Honeymoon.
> 
> I was not sure where to post any info about us I saw the birthdays, the planned trips and all that but just thought I would post a Hello first.
> 
> I am also trying to figure out how to get little icons for my signature that say DVC and wilderness lodge on them anyone know how to do that?
> 
> so anyway hello and we are glad to be part of the family.
> 
> Teresa


Welcome to the groupies!!  You have come to a warm friendly place.  For us personally, we have met what have become life long friends on this thread.  We share ups and downs here, all with a common bond...love of the Lodge

Congrats on your decision to own at VWL and on your upcoming wedding!


----------



## horselover

Icecoldpenguin said:


> Hello fellow Moose-kateers,
> 
> My name is Teresa and my fiancé's name is Greg (audipolo) on the boards. We are closing on our DVC property right now and we are very excited. We love the lodge and can not wait to stay there for our first DVC trip which will consequently also be our Honeymoon.
> 
> I was not sure where to post any info about us I saw the birthdays, the planned trips and all that but just thought I would post a Hello first.
> 
> I am also trying to figure out how to get little icons for my signature that say DVC and wilderness lodge on them anyone know how to do that?
> 
> so anyway hello and we are glad to be part of the family.
> 
> Teresa



Welcome to the groupies Teresa!       


HAPPY BIRTHDAY JILL!!!






And last but not least Happy Valentine's Day to all my groupie friends!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Icecoldpenguin and audipolo!*
Always a pleasure to welcome new groupies to our thread!

  Jill! Enjoy your day in celebration with family and friends! I hope the  shines warmly upon your face today!

Wishing all my cyber friends a very Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## Icecoldpenguin

DiznyDi said:


> *Icecoldpenguin and audipolo!*
> Always a pleasure to welcome new groupies to our thread!
> 
> Jill! Enjoy your day in celebration with family and friends! I hope the  shines warmly upon your face today!
> 
> Wishing all my cyber friends a very Happy Valentines Day!



Thank you so much for the welcome we are very excited to be part of the group.



horselover said:


> Welcome to the groupies Teresa!
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JILL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least Happy Valentine's Day to all my groupie friends!



Thank you so much for the welcome you are all making me feel so glad we chose VWL.



jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies!!  You have come to a warm friendly place.  For us personally, we have met what have become life long friends on this thread.  We share ups and downs here, all with a common bond...love of the Lodge
> 
> Congrats on your decision to own at VWL and on your upcoming wedding!



Thank you for the congrats on VWL and the wedding. The wedding in July we can't wait to be there for the wedding and honeymoon.



Dizny Dad said:


> And a great big Moose Call to *Icecoldpenguin* and *audipolo*!
> 
> Welcome to our little group nestled in _The Lodge_, where it is always warm, always inviting, and always forgiving!
> 
> Come and sit by the fire at the Inglenook, then join us on occasion, in the Carolwood Pacific room for fellowship and surprises!  We look forward to the energy you can add to our thread and friendship you can bring to our Groupie Meets!



I will get greg over here soon to say hi. Thank you for welcoming us both



Muushka said:


> Well, lookie here, we have us a brandy-new Groupie!!!  WooHoo!  We just love that.
> 
> I must say, you have wonderful taste in DVC resorts, but then I am a tad biased.
> 
> If you go back to page one and scroll waaay down to my post, there is info on how to grab yourself a Moosie Siggy.  That will work with anything you want to steal on the Dis.  For example, I just wanted to thank Eliza for the cake, so I right clicked it, selected the properties, copied the location,  clicked on the picture icon in the tool bar here in this post and copy and past the properties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (thanks E!)
> 
> I make the birthday list (but will be giving up that job next thread if anyone is interested) so if you post yours and your Greg's birthdays, I will be happy to add them to the list.
> 
> Stopher1, the keeper of this thread, takes care of trips planned.  You can PM him with the info (that is the best way).
> 
> Congratulations on the pending marriage!!  I will add that date if you like.  And welcome to our thread.  It is very good to have you.
> Visit often and we love pictures.



Thank you for you help and signature advice. Thanks for the warm welcome as well. We are happy to be here.



Inkmahm said:


> Welcome home, Teresa!  We're a friendly, supportive group here.  Pull up a moose and join us!
> 
> A honeymoon at the lodge would be perfect!
> 
> To get the signatures, you need to save them to your computer and then put them someplace like photobucket so that you can upload them to your signature.



I love all the moose references so cute!



cheer4bison said:


> Thanks, Muushka, Eliza, Inkmahm, and Blossomz for the beautiful birthday wishes!!!!  You put an enormous smile on my face.
> 
> And welcome to our new groupie, Teresa!



Thanks and happy birthday!



sleepydog25 said:


> Welcome home!



can't wait to be there for the first time.



Inkmahm said:


> I don't know. But this thread is pretty much our groupie bonding spot.  Not sure what FB could do for us that this thread doesn't already do.



what it did for us is it gave us a place to get to know each other more personally and we got faster responses sometimes to thread type questions. It has become a more personal place to chat than the boards. I am new here and I have not figured out how you guys run things so I was just asking.


Have a great day everyone.

Teresa


----------



## blossomz

Happy Valentines Day to all of my groupie friends!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Happy Valentines Day to all of my fellow groupies.

In family news, it looks like my eldest daughter, the air traffic controller, will be getting a position in my home state of Maryland.  Thus, she and my grand daughter are going to move in with us before May until she gets on her feet and is able to rent / buy a house.  I'm wondering if I should add on my grand daughter to our May vacation.  DW needs a wheelchair and the son is special, but could potentially push the wheelchair while I pushed my grand daughter's stroller.  My daughter would not be able to go.  Also, we've already made dining reservations, so I'd have to go back to see if they could add on my grand daughter, who will be 5 in March of this year.  What do you think?


----------



## eliza61

Icecoldpenguin said:


> Hello fellow Moose-kateers,
> 
> My name is Teresa and my fiancé's name is Greg (audipolo) on the boards. We are closing on our DVC property right now and we are very excited. We love the lodge and can not wait to stay there for our first DVC trip which will consequently also be our Honeymoon.
> 
> 
> so anyway hello and we are glad to be part of the family.
> 
> Teresa



Welcome Teresa, glad you are going to be hanging out with us.



jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies!!  You have come to a warm friendly place.  For us personally, we have met what have become life long friends on this thread.  We share ups and downs here, all with a common bond...love of the Lodge
> !



LOL, JT it seems you guys have been my friends for so long now, I think love of the Wilderness lodge is just my excuse to hang out with everyone.!!



wildernessDad said:


> Happy Valentines Day to all of my fellow groupies.
> 
> In family news, it looks like my eldest daughter, the air traffic controller, will be getting a position in my home state of Maryland.  Thus, she and my grand daughter are going to move in with us before May until she gets on her feet and is able to rent / buy a house.  I'm wondering if I should add on my grand daughter to our May vacation.  DW needs a wheelchair and the son is special, but could potentially push the wheelchair while I pushed my grand daughter's stroller.  My daughter would not be able to go.  Also, we've already made dining reservations, so I'd have to go back to see if they could add on my grand daughter, who will be 5 in March of this year.  What do you think?



Hey WD,
I would probably add your GD on.  I'm one of those "just in case" gals.   
From previous experience, we've had no problems adding kids to my adr's but I have to add the caveat that we don't make a lot and the few times we've done it, it's been for character meals which are usually buffets.  
I think you'll be fine with taking your GD but you may find  yourself going a bit slower (which in my life is a good thing).  Has your GD been to wdw before?  If this will be here first time, she may have a bit of extra energy, what I use to call the "Tigger" effect.  lol.


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> Hey WD,
> I would probably add your GD on.  I'm one of those "just in case" gals.
> From previous experience, we've had no problems adding kids to my adr's but I have to add the caveat that we don't make a lot and the few times we've done it, it's been for character meals which are usually buffets.
> I think you'll be fine with taking your GD but you may find  yourself going a bit slower (which in my life is a good thing).  Has your GD been to wdw before?  If this will be here first time, she may have a bit of extra energy, what I use to call the "Tigger" effect.  lol.



Yes, she's been to WDW before.  Here she is with Tigger.


----------



## Muushka

Thank you all who posted valentines for us.  I copied it (well stole it) and sent it to Mr Muush, the Moosie from Granny.
He replied "Yes! With all my heart and both antlers!"  Awww.  I love my Mr Muush.




wildernessDad said:


> Happy Valentines Day to all of my fellow groupies.
> 
> In family news, it looks like my eldest daughter, the air traffic controller, will be getting a position in my home state of Maryland.  Thus, she and my grand daughter are going to move in with us before May until she gets on her feet and is able to rent / buy a house.  I'm wondering if I should add on my grand daughter to our May vacation.  DW needs a wheelchair and the son is special, but could potentially push the wheelchair while I pushed my grand daughter's stroller.  My daughter would not be able to go.  Also, we've already made dining reservations, so I'd have to go back to see if they could add on my grand daughter, who will be 5 in March of this year.  What do you think?



That would be great!  Between you and your son, you will be all set.

Your daughter is an air traffic controller?  Interesting.  Has she ever seen the movie Pushing Tin?? Love that movie.



Icecoldpenguin said:


> Thank you guys for the warm welcome I am so glad that chose the VWL now especially with having such a nice group of neighbors.
> 
> I am going to send PMs for the trip dates and for the birthdays.
> 
> Where shall I send the PM for our wedding trip?
> 
> I hope some of you will join along with this new neighbors wedding planning and honeymoon planning by following the links in my signature it would be great to have you guys along for the ride. I am looking forward to my new Disney DVC family.
> 
> Does anyone know if the different DVC properties have facebook groups where we can pow wow? The disney brides made one and it has been a great bonding tool. If we don't have one we should make one.
> 
> Teresa



Well, Stoph is trips, I am birthdays but we don't have a special category for Brides and Grooms honeymoons.  
I'm thinking Stopher might make special mention of it on the trips post, I'm sure he will figure out what to do.
Again, Teresa, welcome!  And let your honey know that this thread has plenty of guys, 50/50 I would say.
Heck, even Granny's a guy!


----------



## Inkmahm

Icecoldpenguin said:


> what it did for us is it gave us a place to get to know each other more personally and we got faster responses sometimes to thread type questions. It has become a more personal place to chat than the boards. I am new here and I have not figured out how you guys run things so I was just asking.
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone.
> 
> Teresa



It's not a bad suggestion, either.    If you take a chair and sit awhile in our thread though, you'll find that we get pretty personal here.  Every now and then we throw in a reference to the lodge to make sure the moderators know our thread is on topic!    We share quite a bit of our daily lives though. Everything from being unemployed forever (me) to prayer requests (me and a lot of others), discussions about our kids and our pets, etc.   

We even have groupie meets when we all happen to be at WDW at the same time!  I think Dynaguy and I went to 3 of them on our December trip (two from this thread and one general one.)  It's always great to meet friends in person and have a face and voice to put with the comments made here.

Anyway, welcome again to the group and don't feel bashful about posting anything you want here.  It's a very forgiving, loving group of VWL lovers.  A great support group of people who love Disney and love the lodge.  It's funny how much we all have in common.


----------



## Inkmahm

wildernessDad said:


> Happy Valentines Day to all of my fellow groupies.
> 
> In family news, it looks like my eldest daughter, the air traffic controller, will be getting a position in my home state of Maryland.  Thus, she and my grand daughter are going to move in with us before May until she gets on her feet and is able to rent / buy a house.  I'm wondering if I should add on my grand daughter to our May vacation.  DW needs a wheelchair and the son is special, but could potentially push the wheelchair while I pushed my grand daughter's stroller.  My daughter would not be able to go.  Also, we've already made dining reservations, so I'd have to go back to see if they could add on my grand daughter, who will be 5 in March of this year.  What do you think?



Very cool!  How nice that you'll have them with you for awhile and they'll be living close to you when she finds a spot.  I'd definitely add the GD to your trip.  
If you already havd ADRs for 3, it probably is not problem at all to add a 4th person.  Most Disney restaurants probably already have you down for a 4Top anyway.  Going from 2 to 3 or 2 to 4 is harder as that changes the size of the table you have reserved.

What a fun thing to look forward to, having a GD with you on your trip!


----------



## Inkmahm

blossomz said:


> Happy Valentines Day to all of my groupie friends!!!



Ditto!  

I've got a bad headache today that I'm fighting off with lots of fluids and drugs.  We have a dinner reservation tonight at one of our favorite restaurants that we don't get to often and I don't want to miss it.  Dynaguy is off for his tutoring appointment with our niece so I think I'm going to try a nap for awhile to see if that helps.

This is also the time of day that Daddy Cat, the one we still haven't been able to trap, comes around looking for food.  We're trying a new approach today with a garbage bag covering the trap and salmon pieces leading in to the door.  Maybe if I'm lucky and I take a nap, the cat will show up while I'm sleeping.  I saw him yesterday but he didn't go anywhere near the trap.  Momma Cat was here this morning and she KNOWS to stay out of the trap after what happened to her the last time!


----------



## cheer4bison

Thanks to all my lodge-loving friends for the warm birthday wishes today!  Definitely made the day extra special.


----------



## twokats

Inkmahm said:


> Aw, how sweet!
> 
> Dynaguy and I are headed to one of our favorite restaurants for dinner.  How about the rest of you?



Happy Valentine Day to everyone from me too!!  It was a so-so day for us since DH woke up yesterday with a virus and still was not feeling the greatest today.  



wildernessDad said:


> Yes, she's been to WDW before.  Here she is with Tigger.



WD, you know you want to include that precious baby.  Go for it! 



Also, welcome to the newbies.  Glad you joined us.

It is 3 months and 3 days until we are home again.  Got to get busy on those ADR's!


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> Happy Valentines Day to all of my fellow groupies.
> 
> In family news, it looks like my eldest daughter, the air traffic controller, will be getting a position in my home state of Maryland.  Thus, she and my grand daughter are going to move in with us before May until she gets on her feet and is able to rent / buy a house.  I'm wondering if I should add on my grand daughter to our May vacation.  DW needs a wheelchair and the son is special, but could potentially push the wheelchair while I pushed my grand daughter's stroller.  My daughter would not be able to go.  Also, we've already made dining reservations, so I'd have to go back to see if they could add on my grand daughter, who will be 5 in March of this year.  What do you think?



I would leave your ressies as they are.  We have added on 1 or 2 people along the way and it has never been a problem.  Main thing is you have the ressies.  If you start messing with them, sometimes you cant get what you want.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Has your GD been to wdw before?  If this will be here first time, she may have a bit of extra energy, what I use to call the "Tigger" effect.  lol.





wildernessDad said:


>



Wow, Eliza.  I'd have to say you called that one!


----------



## Icecoldpenguin

Hello all I just wanted to share a few of our Wilderness Lodge Engagement pictures that we took. There are a lot more to share with you but I have to upload them to photobucket first.

I hope you enjoy,
Teresa


----------



## Granny

Teresa...thanks for sharing your photos.  What a great looking couple you two make! 

And you will undoubtedly always carry a spot for Wilderness Lodge in your heart with the amazing memories you have there.  Just makes a wonderful place even better!


----------



## Muushka

Teresa, those pictures are wonderful.  What a beautiful couple!


----------



## Muushka

* Another birthday!  Yay!  

 Happy Birthday Nicoal13 AKA Nicole!!! 

We need another birthday cake for Nicole.  
Can someone bake something special???



Speaking of birthdays, I will be gone for pretty much the month of March, can someone peek at them? 
Maybe beg for a cake or 2?​*


----------



## MDFam

Hi - brand new DVC owners (OKW) looking  forward to our first DVC stay in March/April!!   We will be at OKW then offsite to Universal and then back to VWL for our last four nights.  We will have a car.  I'm not sure of the best way to get luggage unloaded and to the room at VWL as the parking lot looks kinda far away!  Is there a close place to park and unload or do folks just drive up to the front of WL and let bell services handle everything?  We will likely be checking in late in the day so the room should be ready when we get there.  Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Icecoldpenguin

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO Nicoal13​


Muushka said:


> * Another birthday!  Yay!
> 
> Happy Birthday Nicoal13 AKA Nicole!!!
> 
> We need another birthday cake for Nicole.
> Can someone bake something special???
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of birthdays, I will be gone for pretty much the month of March, can someone peek at them?
> Maybe beg for a cake or 2?​*



I can try to keep up with it since my birthday is in March and I am on the boards all the time.

Teresa


----------



## Muushka

MDFam said:


> Hi - brand new DVC owners (OKW) looking  forward to our first DVC stay in March/April!!   We will be at OKW then offsite to Universal and then back to VWL for our last four nights.  We will have a car.  I'm not sure of the best way to get luggage unloaded and to the room at VWL as the parking lot looks kinda far away!  Is there a close place to park and unload or do folks just drive up to the front of WL and let bell services handle everything?  We will likely be checking in late in the day so the room should be ready when we get there.  Thanks for any suggestions!



Well hello there MDFam!  And welcome to our Groupie thread.  Ownership at VWL is not required, just a love of the lodge.

You are quite right about the hike from the car to the villa.  Ugh.  
It's times like that I wish they had planned that parking lot more like BCV!

We are always just 2 of us so it is kind of impractical to drop off the luggage.  But if we had more, that is probably what we would do.  Maybe at the bottom of the driveway up to the main lodge.  
We used to use the luggage service, but between tipping for it to be taken from the car to the hotel and then tipping again when they bring it to the villa, well, to me it wasn't worth $20 ($10 each).  
Now we make 2 trips, which works pretty well.  And when we get ready for leaving, we pack up our suitcases that we won't use in the last 2 or so days and so that check out day is pretty easy.



Icecoldpenguin said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO Nicoal13​
> 
> 
> I can try to keep up with it since my birthday is in March and I am on the boards all the time.
> 
> Teresa



You are so sweet!  A brand new Groupie volunteering to be the birthday keeper!  Thank you so much .


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Wow, Eliza.  I'd have to say you called that one!



Granny, if it would only kick in when the power ball reaches a kabillion dollars.  



Icecoldpenguin said:


> Hello all I just wanted to share a few of our Wilderness Lodge Engagement pictures that we took. There are a lot more to share with you but I have to upload them to photobucket first.
> 
> I hope you enjoy,
> Teresa



Teresa, these are absolutely gorgeous.  CONGRATULATIONS....

Oh God, Where the old guy and I ever that young!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Nicoal13!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

MDFam said:


> Hi - brand new DVC owners (OKW) looking  forward to our first DVC stay in March/April!!   We will be at OKW then offsite to Universal and then back to VWL for our last four nights.  We will have a car.  I'm not sure of the best way to get luggage unloaded and to the room at VWL as the parking lot looks kinda far away!  Is there a close place to park and unload or do folks just drive up to the front of WL and let bell services handle everything?  We will likely be checking in late in the day so the room should be ready when we get there.  Thanks for any suggestions!


Welcome to the groupies!!
And Welcome Home!!
We usually pull up to the main lobby area and let bellman take care of our luggage as usually we are tired from drive, etc.  Usually give $5 to the bellman that checks our luggage and $5 to bellman that delivers it.  If you choose not to do this, after checking in, if room is ready, you can pull up to the sidewalk just past where busses load and unload your stuff.  The parking lot closest to the villas area is to the extreme left as you approach the Lodge.  Most Lodge guests dont us this parking area as its a bit further away(or seems that way rather than some of the other lanes.  This is a bit of a walk but not terrible, so you could park there and make a few trips depending on amount of luggage.  Hope this helps


----------



## jimmytammy

Icecoldpenguin

Great shots!!  What a wonderful way to remember your engagement!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Cheer4bison* .....happy belated birthday ! So sorry I'm a little late Jill. Hope it was a wonderful day for you !


----------



## Dizny Dad

MDFam . . . . . 

WELCOME HOME!


----------



## sleepydog25

MDFam said:


> Hi - brand new DVC owners (OKW) looking forward to our first DVC stay in March/April!! We will be at OKW then offsite to Universal and then back to VWL for our last four nights. We will have a car. I'm not sure of the best way to get luggage unloaded and to the room at VWL as the parking lot looks kinda far away! Is there a close place to park and unload or do folks just drive up to the front of WL and let bell services handle everything? We will likely be checking in late in the day so the room should be ready when we get there. Thanks for any suggestions!


Welcome!  Like the others say, the easiest thing to do is drive up to the main entrance and unload there.  A small tip there and then again when they bring the bags to the room works for us.  If we are on a shorter trip (ergo, fewer bags), we do what *jimmytammy* mentioned and park in the first lot then haul the bags in ourselves.  Though the walk seems a bit far, we never fail to be thrilled at the sight of our beloved lodge as we're strolling up to it.  Sigh.  Wish we were there now. . .


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy birthday Nicoal13 ......


----------



## stopher1

Icecoldpenguin said:


> Hello fellow Moose-kateers,
> 
> My name is Teresa and my fiancé's name is Greg (audipolo) on the boards. We are closing on our DVC property right now and we are very excited. We love the lodge and can not wait to stay there for our first DVC trip which will consequently also be our Honeymoon.
> 
> I was not sure where to post any info about us I saw the birthdays, the planned trips and all that but just thought I would post a Hello first.
> 
> I am also trying to figure out how to get little icons for my signature that say DVC and wilderness lodge on them anyone know how to do that?
> 
> so anyway hello and we are glad to be part of the family.
> 
> Teresa



 to you both, Teresa & Greg!



Muushka said:


> Stopher1, the keeper of this thread, takes care of trips planned.  You can PM him with the info (that is the best way).


   Yep.  I got your PM, and will get you added very soon.  I go through about once a week and do all of the adds & changes.  I have 3 different DVC threads that I do, and tend to do them all at once.  But I love doing it, so no complaints from me because I do more than just this one.  



Icecoldpenguin said:


> Does anyone know if the different DVC properties have facebook groups where we can pow wow? The disney brides made one and it has been a great bonding tool. If we don't have one we should make one.





Inkmahm said:


> I don't know. But this thread is pretty much our groupie bonding spot.  Not sure what FB could do for us that this thread doesn't already do.





Icecoldpenguin said:


> what it did for us is it gave us a place to get to know each other more personally and we got faster responses sometimes to thread type questions. It has become a more personal place to chat than the boards. I am new here and I have not figured out how you guys run things so I was just asking.



We don't have a Groupies Facebook presence - I've thought about doing it, but we just haven't done it.  Some are on FB, others aren't.  I am a very active part of the DisDad's threads over in the For Families forum, and we have gone through 16 threads now (since 2007) into #17, and have a FB group, and our own website.  The bonding has been incredible, with even a DisDads Convention trip currently being planned for January 2013 for as many dads (with or without their families depending on individual situations) that want to go and attend.  We have the main thread yes, but so much more.  

I hear what you're saying, but the Groupies demographic and overall bonding really thrives in this environment. I've made some wonderful friends here, and look forward to those in-person interactions when they can come.  I'd be happy to friend you on FB if you'd like though. Christopher Lingren.  I've personally set up my own List where I can quickly and easily see what my Groupie FB friends are up to, and then post or like as things strike my fancy.



Also a belated (on here anyway - I said so on FB on the day) Happy Birthday to Jill!  

And Happy Birthday to Nicole!


----------



## stopher1

Icecoldpenguin said:


> Hello all I just wanted to share a few of our Wilderness Lodge Engagement pictures that we took. There are a lot more to share with you but I have to upload them to photobucket first.
> 
> I hope you enjoy,
> Teresa



What wonderful pictures.    Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Icecoldpenguin said:


> Thank you guys for the warm welcome I am so glad that chose the VWL now especially with having such a nice group of neighbors.
> 
> I am going to send PMs for the trip dates and for the birthdays.
> 
> Where shall I send the PM for our wedding trip?
> 
> I hope some of you will join along with this new neighbors wedding planning and honeymoon planning by following the links in my signature it would be great to have you guys along for the ride. I am looking forward to my new Disney DVC family.
> 
> Does anyone know if the different DVC properties have facebook groups where we can pow wow? The disney brides made one and it has been a great bonding tool. If we don't have one we should make one.
> 
> Teresa



Welcome to the VWL Groupies *Teresa* !!! Your photos are beautiful---congrats to you on your engagement !!! My own daughter, Brittany, just got engaged on their balcony at Bay Lake Tower on Dec 18, 2011. I want to show her your photos---she will love them.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Muushka : Speaking of birthdays, I will be gone for pretty much the month of March, can someone peek at them?
> Maybe beg for a cake or 2?



I will definitely try and do this Muushka ! I have had a bit of a rough past 4 weeks. Had a car accident near the end of Jan (I'm ok), but then my husband had one on Friday, Feb 10. His tire almost flew off while driving to work. He was able to pull the car over just before it collapsed and he is ok. Just lots of stress lately.  Between my school and work, I need a vacation !  

Also, I thought it was because we switched from Comcast cable to Verizon FIOS , but the boards have been VERY slow. I've since seen other posts mentioning the same thing. There have been times I've essentially been unable to log on to the DIS in the past month. I think they are switching servers or something ? I literally will post something, walk away, and 10 min later it's still loading. It's hit or miss lately. 
But I hope everyone is well....I am trying my best to keep current with my Groupies 

*Stopher*......can you please add me to the trip list ? OKW April 29--May 4, 2012 ! Thanks so much !!!


----------



## stopher1

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Stopher*......can you please add me to the trip list ? OKW April 29--May 4, 2012 ! Thanks so much !!!



Yes Maria, I sure will!


----------



## jimmytammy

15 days and counting til our OKW/Atlanta Braves Spring Training/US/IOA trip!!  

So ready to go!!  We will be visiting WL to eat at WCC(obviously to hang around a while too)one evening.

We need personal prayer request.  Tammy has been going through some stuff lately, many many Dr. visits after a scare in the ER...bottom line, her heart rate shot to dangerous levels.  So far, tests have revealed no rhyme or reason as to why.  ER gave her fluids and potassium, and her rate lowered, but this is all we know.  She really needs lots of prayers

As for my request, its odd, but I feel guilty asking for it.  After many yrs of carpentry, ol body is giving in to aches and pains.  Knees are shot.  Right knee gave way last night, I heard the pop(think rubberband popping paper sound), kept me awake most of night.  I can face age related stuff, it happens.  But knowing injuries may not allow me to continue doing my work(crazy, but I love what I do)or play(ex. skiing, walking around WDW)scares me.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Jimmy,

Maybe it is time to focus on using your skills to train others.  Lifetime skills are a great gift to give to those coming up, you know, the ones that will be picking our old-folks home.

But seriously, the skills you have acquired over your working days are not there to go to waste; they are a gift given, to be used then given back. 

I recently made a focus change from active project participation to one of support and training of the young engineers coming up in my company.  It can be starling when the skill flow suddenly changes, but it is the natural Circle of Life!

And never forget; Advil can be a friend . . .


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> 15 days and counting til our OKW/Atlanta Braves Spring Training/US/IOA trip!!
> 
> So ready to go!!  We will be visiting WL to eat at WCC(obviously to hang around a while too)one evening.
> 
> We need personal prayer request.  Tammy has been going through some stuff lately, many many Dr. visits after a scare in the ER...bottom line, her heart rate shot to dangerous levels.  So far, tests have revealed no rhyme or reason as to why.  ER gave her fluids and potassium, and her rate lowered, but this is all we know.  She really needs lots of prayers
> 
> *As for my request, its odd, but I feel guilty asking for it.  After many yrs of carpentry, ol body is giving in to aches and pains.  Knees are shot.  Right knee gave way last night, I heard the pop(think rubberband popping paper sound), kept me awake most of night.  I can face age related stuff, it happens.  But knowing injuries may not allow me to continue doing my work(crazy, but I love what I do)or play(ex. skiing, walking around WDW)scares me*.



Not odd at all Jimmy, actually pretty normal IMO.  I think about that often also.  I had orthoscopic surgery on both of my knees in the last few years so I've become a bit of a fanatic about strength exercises and I have enough Glucosamine-Chondrotin to supply the USS Harry Truman for the next millenium.
I think one of my problems is that my mind still screams 30 year old while my body is definitely screaming another thing altogether. 

You've got my prayers today.


----------



## Pirate Granny

Prayers for u both...it's scary when doctors can't figure things out...keep the faith...they'll work it out.  Sorry about your knee...it's hard when our mind is still young, but the body doesn't cooperate.  

Looking to officially join your group when the right resale come up...


----------



## DiznyDi

Pirate Granny - you are officially welcomed to our Groupie thread! You don't have to be an owner to love and appreciate the Lodge!  Welcome, welcome, welcome!

JT - Prayers heavenward for you and for Tammy.  The 'unknowing' can be such a stressful and difficult time! Your upcoming trip will be a great diversion for a different focus filled with all the magic Disney (and the Braves) can offer.  As for your knees - (I need both of mine replaced), the time just isn't right...yet.  We can greet each other....with our canes! 

Beautiful engagement photos, Teresa!Thanks for sharing. 

Sorry I missed your birthday Nicoal13!  Hope you enjoyed your special day celebrating with family and friends!


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> 15 days and counting til our OKW/Atlanta Braves Spring Training/US/IOA trip!!
> 
> So ready to go!!  We will be visiting WL to eat at WCC(obviously to hang around a while too)one evening.
> 
> We need personal prayer request.  Tammy has been going through some stuff lately, many many Dr. visits after a scare in the ER...bottom line, her heart rate shot to dangerous levels.  So far, tests have revealed no rhyme or reason as to why.  ER gave her fluids and potassium, and her rate lowered, but this is all we know.  She really needs lots of prayers
> 
> As for my request, its odd, but I feel guilty asking for it.  After many yrs of carpentry, ol body is giving in to aches and pains.  Knees are shot.  Right knee gave way last night, I heard the pop(think rubberband popping paper sound), kept me awake most of night.  I can face age related stuff, it happens.  But knowing injuries may not allow me to continue doing my work(crazy, but I love what I do)or play(ex. skiing, walking around WDW)scares me.



Jimmy, my boss (who is only 11 months younger than me) is facing the same thing.  He is a general contractor and had to have knee surgery last year.  He has had both of them worked on years ago.  Well, he is as bad now as he was before surgery and the doc has said they are totally gone and he is having to limit what he does in his business.  Luckily we have two really good foremen and a lot of subs.  But he is having a hard time giving in.  He thinks he should be like he was 20 years ago also.  

And rest assured prayers have been sent for Tammy.  Hope the docs figure out everything really fast.  I know low potassium can be really dangerous.  Mom went through that a lot with chemo and it really affects the heart.  If they think that is the main cause and she has to take the potassium pills that would be an easy cure even though the pills are really big.

Have an enjoyable trip and get some rest!!!


----------



## Inkmahm

MiaSRN62 said:


> I will definitely try and do this Muushka ! I have had a bit of a rough past 4 weeks. Had a car accident near the end of Jan (I'm ok), but then my husband had one on Friday, Feb 10. His tire almost flew off while driving to work. He was able to pull the car over just before it collapsed and he is ok. Just lots of stress lately.  Between my school and work, I need a vacation !
> 
> Also, I thought it was because we switched from Comcast cable to Verizon FIOS , but the boards have been VERY slow. I've since seen other posts mentioning the same thing. There have been times I've essentially been unable to log on to the DIS in the past month. I think they are switching servers or something ? I literally will post something, walk away, and 10 min later it's still loading. It's hit or miss lately.
> But I hope everyone is well....I am trying my best to keep current with my Groupies
> 
> *Stopher*......can you please add me to the trip list ? OKW April 29--May 4, 2012 ! Thanks so much !!!



You DO need a vacation!  Glad to hear the car accidents hurt only the cars and not the people in them.  Cars can be fixed/replaced!


----------



## Inkmahm

jimmytammy said:


> 15 days and counting til our OKW/Atlanta Braves Spring Training/US/IOA trip!!
> 
> So ready to go!!  We will be visiting WL to eat at WCC(obviously to hang around a while too)one evening.
> 
> We need personal prayer request.  Tammy has been going through some stuff lately, many many Dr. visits after a scare in the ER...bottom line, her heart rate shot to dangerous levels.  So far, tests have revealed no rhyme or reason as to why.  ER gave her fluids and potassium, and her rate lowered, but this is all we know.  She really needs lots of prayers
> 
> As for my request, its odd, but I feel guilty asking for it.  After many yrs of carpentry, ol body is giving in to aches and pains.  Knees are shot.  Right knee gave way last night, I heard the pop(think rubberband popping paper sound), kept me awake most of night.  I can face age related stuff, it happens.  But knowing injuries may not allow me to continue doing my work(crazy, but I love what I do)or play(ex. skiing, walking around WDW)scares me.



Prayers for both of you!  I always say that medicine is more of an art than a science.  Doctors have the scientific knowledge to help us but the best ones are the ones that are creative and can figure things out.  I hope Tammy has at least one of those doctors on her side.

As for your knees, I can relate. I've had a desk job all my life but I inherited bad knees from my mom. The bones are genetically not alligned correctly.  And my osteoarthritis in my old age is killing me.  I can't take Advil but that works for helping with the arthritis pain.  I have Vicodin for the pain but would really rather have an NSAID.  My doctor gave me NSAID in a compounded gel formula and that actually helps my knees but isn't covered by insurance.  I don't care, the pain relief is worth it to me.  Even when your knees go, you can STILL get around WDW.  I gave in and use a scooter most of the time in the parks.  I"m always sorry when I try to walk instead of ride, but the stubborn part of me still insists on walking sometimes.  I'm always sorry afterwards.  Prayers for your knees, Jimmy.  Old age isn't fun.

Moving on to my FIL please keep praying for him, too.  Dynaguy called home last night and was told all the test results will be available on the 22nd.  We're hoping for no sign of cancer after his one year treatment plan for colon cancer.


----------



## Muushka

Prayers still being said for Dynaguy's dad.

Jimmy, I hear the pain in your request and prayers will be said for your knees and anything else that is aching.  
May this vacation be both restful and medicating, at the same time.  And no running to be the first at the gate!

Tammy, I think I must have had a sympathy dream last night (at least I hope it was a dream!).  
I woke up and my pulse was 100 MPH (much higher than BPM).  
But course I had just gotten a cramp in my achilles, maybe it was for real ?
In any event I hope that they can find out what is causing that heart rate increase.  Prayers for Tammy too.

Oh, 
1.  Hungry
2.  Grey
3.  Picky  very picky

Remy from Ratatouille


----------



## Muushka

Wow, ask on the Groupie board and ye shall receive!

Icecoldpenguin and Maria, thank you both for being keepers of the birthdays for March!

And if the spirit moves you, feel free to take them over.


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> Wow, ask on the Groupie board and ye shall receive!
> 
> Icecoldpenguin and Maria, thank you both for being keepers of the birthdays for March!
> 
> And if the spirit moves you, feel free to take them over.



Muushka,
I feel like I am now in a position to help you with the birthday board also.  I will be glad to take them, just let me know when!!!


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> Muushka,
> I feel like I am now in a position to help you with the birthday board also.  I will be glad to take them, just let me know when!!!



Towkats, you rock!

Thank you.  How about April onward?  If that works, thank you!  If not, let me know.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*eliza,Inkmahm and Jimmy*.....hang in there. Positive thoughts and prayers. Joint pain is no joke. I wish you both well with pain management and, if down the line, you need surgery. *Tammy* definitely has my prayers. Sometimes the hardest part is not knowing the cause for an illness. I hope the doctors can figure out what is going on and that Tammy will have better days ahead. 



*MDfam*......


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for all the prayers folks.  I know we can always count on you folks.

Ink
Hoping for good news for your FIL.  Prayers still being lifted from our house on his behalf.  God is so good, all the time.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> *Inkmahm* : Moving on to my FIL please keep praying for him, too. Dynaguy called home last night and was told all the test results will be available on the 22nd. We're hoping for no sign of cancer after his one year treatment plan for colon cancer.



Oh *Ink*....so sorry I missed this. You definitely have my prayers ! HUGS !


----------



## jimmytammy

OK folks with joint pain, gotta share.  My brother and a friend told me about a product called Biofreeze.  I bought it yesterday from my chiropractor.  Its pricey but so worth it.  It doesnt take much but seems to work most effective after a hot shower.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> OK folks with joint pain, gotta share.  My brother and a friend told me about a product called Biofreeze.  I bought it yesterday from my chiropractor.  Its pricey but so worth it.  It doesnt take much but seems to work most effective after a hot shower.


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> OK folks with joint pain, gotta share.  My brother and a friend told me about a product called Biofreeze.  I bought it yesterday from my chiropractor.  Its pricey but so worth it.  It doesnt take much but seems to work most effective after a hot shower.



OK, Jimmy, let me tell you about biofreeze!!!  It is great!  I learned about it years ago from my at the time massage therapist.  My chiroprator also carries it, but I buy mine online for a lot better price than what I could and can get it from a professional.  Let me know if you need me to try to find the website I used.  I keep several of the roll on bottles around.  

A couple of weeks ago I strained my shoulder muscle from bending over the computer wrong and it was really tight and hurting bad.  I finally said to myself that I did not have time to go to the chiropractor a week early, so I grabbed the biofreeze and used it twice that day and of course watched how I sat at the computer and it was totally better the next day.

Yes, biofreeze is a miracle.


----------



## Muushka

Biofreeze, I will remember that.  In case I ever need it!  Thanks!


----------



## blossomz

First of all....prayers to all of my groupies in need.

Theresa...beautiful photos!  Thanks for sharing!

Forgot to have my upcoming trips posted!  Maria..would you mind?

June 18-22:  Kidani Village
June 22-27:  VWL!!!

Aug 4:  Disney Wonder to ALASKA!

Good thing these trips are planned...because I've been nudged out of my teaching position!  Apparently my salary is a bit high in these economic times!  30 years of experience didn't seem to matter...

So I'm thinking of embarking on my own educational services and tutoring business geared to special education!  Hopefully that will serve me well..along with my pension!  And..I'm seriously considering seasonal employment at WDW!  Maybe this will all work out!  lol...


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks for the info on Biofreeze Jimmy and Twokats ! Something I will remember when/iff I need it 

Blossomz....


> Forgot to have my upcoming trips posted! Maria..would you mind?
> 
> June 18-22: Kidani Village
> June 22-27: VWL!!!
> 
> Aug 4: Disney Wonder to ALASKA!


Christopher/stopher1 is keeper of the trip lists. I'm sure he'll post it on page 1 soon   Sounds like some great trips you have planned !!!! ALASKA on the Wonder---so cool !


----------



## jimmytammy

blossomz said:


> First of all....prayers to all of my groupies in need.
> 
> Theresa...beautiful photos!  Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Forgot to have my upcoming trips posted!  Maria..would you mind?
> 
> June 18-22:  Kidani Village
> June 22-27:  VWL!!!
> 
> Aug 4:  Disney Wonder to ALASKA!
> 
> Good thing these trips are planned...because I've been nudged out of my teaching position!  Apparently my salary is a bit high in these economic times!  30 years of experience didn't seem to matter...
> 
> So I'm thinking of embarking on my own educational services and tutoring business geared to special education!  Hopefully that will serve me well..along with my pension!  And..I'm seriously considering seasonal employment at WDW!  Maybe this will all work out!  lol...


So sorry you lost your position.  It is sad that time put in matters not these days.  IMO, our nation will be sorry for this mentality in the future.  

Go and do your own thing.  Create your own business.  All it takes is one client, and its on!


----------



## blossomz

Thanks Jimmy..

You are right..it's the kids and later..our society that will be sorry for giving up on us veterans of teaching!


----------



## wildernessDad

blossomz,

Sorry to hear that you lost your teaching position.  Our priorities are way out of wack when those who mold our country's future are let go.


----------



## Inkmahm

twokats said:


> Yes, biofreeze is a miracle.



Tried it a year ago and it didn't work for me.    Just another in a collection of many creams, salves, etc. that I've tried.


----------



## Inkmahm

blossomz said:


> Good thing these trips are planned...because I've been nudged out of my teaching position!  Apparently my salary is a bit high in these economic times!  30 years of experience didn't seem to matter...
> 
> So I'm thinking of embarking on my own educational services and tutoring business geared to special education!  Hopefully that will serve me well..along with my pension!  And..I'm seriously considering seasonal employment at WDW!  Maybe this will all work out!  lol...



Welcome to the group you never wanted to join, the experienced unemployed.  The outplacement group I still attend hasn't changed much in two years.  It is still made up of most people over the age of 50 who have decades of experience but also salary requirements to match.  We're not valued for the experience, only looked at as being too expensive.

At least you hae a pension.  Those are few and far between these days, too.

Good luck with your business and also with maybe working at WDW!  I've pretty much given up on the idea of ever being able to work at WDW unless they have employees on ECVs.  You have to have good strong legs to be a CM.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> blossomz : because I've been nudged out of my teaching position! Apparently my salary is a bit high in these economic times! 30 years of experience didn't seem to matter...





> Inkmahm :Welcome to the group you never wanted to join, the experienced unemployed. The outplacement group I still attend hasn't changed much in two years. It is still made up of most people over the age of 50 who have decades of experience but also salary requirements to match. We're not valued for the experience, only looked at as being too expensive.



It is very disheartening to hear this....but Inkmahm is right. I am going to be 50 in the near future---and while my career choice is fairly secure---I do notice instances in which the over 50 nurses and not given the credit they deserve for the experience and wisdom they possess. Society just seems to be so quick to completely disgard valuable resources based on age. I'm not looking forward to turning 50 based mainly on how society views it. Experience and wisdome should be embraced.....but employers and society toss it aside ?


----------



## stopher1

blossomz said:


> First of all....prayers to all of my groupies in need.
> 
> Theresa...beautiful photos!  Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Forgot to have my upcoming trips posted!  Maria..would you mind?
> 
> June 18-22:  Kidani Village
> June 22-27:  VWL!!!
> 
> Aug 4:  Disney Wonder to ALASKA!
> 
> Good thing these trips are planned...because I've been nudged out of my teaching position!  Apparently my salary is a bit high in these economic times!  30 years of experience didn't seem to matter...
> 
> So I'm thinking of embarking on my own educational services and tutoring business geared to special education!  Hopefully that will serve me well..along with my pension!  And..I'm seriously considering seasonal employment at WDW!  Maybe this will all work out!  lol...



So sorry for you blossomz.  I didn't want to join the ranks of the unemployed last year either.  But we press on and do what we can to change our futures.  



MiaSRN62 said:


> Christopher/stopher1 is keeper of the trip lists. I'm sure he'll post it on page 1 soon   Sounds like some great trips you have planned !!!! ALASKA on the Wonder---so cool !



Absolutely - I've written them down, I'll get them posted.  



MiaSRN62 said:


> It is very disheartening to hear this....but Inkmahm is right. I am going to be 50 in the near future---and while my career choice is fairly secure---I do notice instances in which the over 50 nurses and not given the credit they deserve for the experience and wisdom they possess. Society just seems to be so quick to completely disgard valuable resources based on age. I'm not looking forward to turning 50 based mainly on how society views it. Experience and wisdome should be embraced.....but employers and society toss it aside ?



You know I haven't reached the 50 marker yet, but even over 40 is difficult.  After many months, and too many applications submitted to count, I finally was invited to an interview two weeks ago.  Last week they emailed to say thanks but no thanks.  Not that I really wanted that job, but still, it was nice to finally be asked to come in and interview.  

My business is starting to produce fruit, and is growing. The pipeline is filling, which is what needs to happen.  Late 2012 and into 2013 are starting to look really nice now, it's getting from here to there that I'm most concerned about, but it's coming. I've met with several folks regarding doing all of their corporate travel, and a couple of traveling sports teams.  I don't get a commission on airfare, but I do get a service fee for every ticket booked, so ongoing fees will be a good thing. Plus I've got a book in the works that I'm trying to get finished plus another in the preliminary stages.  My traffic counts on my website and blog continue to grow, and more and more people are putting their vacation plans together through me, so I'm not complaining. Like any new venture it takes time to get going.  I was invited to 2 different networking groups as well, so hopefully the word will continue to get out about my little company.  We're trying hard to get this one to the point that we can start the next phase of our master plan. Our goal is to be able to stay focused on working for ourselves vs. having to go back to an employment situation - not that anyone around here is hiring right now anyway.  Hoping & praying we can keep it that way.


----------



## Muushka

Oh Bloss, I don't know how I missed that part of your post.  I just remember thinking Cool!  Bloss is branching out!

I hope that your idea is fruitful.  I can imagine that there is opportunity for good teachers who have left the school system to be able to capitalize on its shortcomings!  Home schoolers need help now and then too.  Best wishes.


----------



## blossomz

Thanks for the support everyone!  I know I can always count on my pals here!


----------



## DiznyDi

Wow, Blossom - just read about your current situation.  As I was reading, I was thinking this is so cool - all these wonderful planned trips.  Then I saw the part about your 'early retirement.' I'm so sorry this is happening to you!  Is there any possibility of substitute teaching for you? I actually like what you're hoping to do.  You're having the best of both worlds.  Wishing you all the very best as you move forward to a new future.


----------



## blossomz

Well...just spent the afternoon working on a website.  Right now I'm publishing on .mac for free.  Eventually as they phase out me.com to iCloud I'll have to move it somewhere!  Now I just need to make my business cards and start advertising!  Thanks for your support!


----------



## claire_ont

Just dropping in after almost a years absence from the boards and Disney, and decided to check in on my fellow groupies.  It felt so good to see the familiar names again.

My prayers go out to those who have lost their jobs, still looking for jobs, are having health issues or their family is ill.  

This year I have two trips planned:

May 3 - May 8th - Pop Century - just me and my eldest daughter
Dec 29th - Jan 5th - AKV 1 Bdrm - whole family.

My thoughts and prayers are with you all...

Claire


----------



## blossomz

Welcome home Claire!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome back Claire!  Please hang out more often


----------



## claire_ont

Thanks guys for the warm welcome back.  I do plan to hang out here more often...

Claire


----------



## twokats

claire_ont said:


> Just dropping in after almost a years absence from the boards and Disney, and decided to check in on my fellow groupies.  It felt so good to see the familiar names again.
> 
> My prayers go out to those who have lost their jobs, still looking for jobs, are having health issues or their family is ill.
> 
> This year I have two trips planned:
> 
> May 3 - May 8th - Pop Century - just me and my eldest daughter
> Dec 29th - Jan 5th - AKV 1 Bdrm - whole family.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers are with you all...
> 
> Claire



Glad to see you back and I hope you had as good a birthday as I did!!


----------



## jimmytammy

I was just on a forum about food, one of my favorite subjects, so I thought I would ask you folks...

*What meals have you tried to replicate at home, WDW inspired?*

We enjoy making the Cheddar Cheese Soup from Le Cellier w/pretzel bread.  Another fav is Nine Dragons Honey Sesame Chicken.  Dole Whips, Key Lime Pie from OKW, Brown Derby Grapefruit Cake are among the few desserts we have had success with.

Peanut Rice from Boma and Chicken Sausage Polenta from Canada(F&W Festival) are faves with our family.


----------



## sleepydog25

As *luvvwl* and I are huge foodies, we've actually bought a couple or three Disney cookbooks that contained a few of our favorite meals, plus we've asked chefs for their recipes a few times, as well.  To wit:
- Smoky portobello soup from AP
- Lamb sliders from New Zealand (during F&W Festival)
- Duck confit (used to be at a couple of WDW restaurants)
- Lentil & kale soup (Jiko)
- Goat cheese ravioli (Ca. Grill)
- Potato-wrapped red snapper (Flying Fish)
- Chocolate souffle' (Palo)
- Scalloped potatoes (either Kona or O'hana)

There may be others, but this is a fairly good representation.  All turned out quite delicious with the exception of the red snapper.  It was mehh.  We love fish, but the recipe was a bit complicated and the potatoes were bland while the fish wasn't attractive--tasted fine just blah looking.


----------



## claire_ont

We have made the Cheddar Cheese soup and the mushroom risotto from Le Cellier,  and the strawberry salad dressing from liberty tree tavern.  We tried a couple of recipes from Boma - the results were not good 

Twocats - Thanks, I had a great birthday, I am glad you did as well. 

Claire


----------



## saintstickets

jimmytammy said:


> I was just on a forum about food, one of my favorite subjects, so I thought I would ask you folks...
> 
> *What meals have you tried to replicate at home, WDW inspired?*
> 
> We enjoy making the Cheddar Cheese Soup from Le Cellier w/pretzel bread.  Another fav is Nine Dragons Honey Sesame Chicken.  Dole Whips, Key Lime Pie from OKW, Brown Derby Grapefruit Cake are among the few desserts we have had success with.
> 
> Peanut Rice from Boma and Chicken Sausage Polenta from Canada(F&W Festival) are faves with our family.



DW made butternut squash soup that we had at V&A and then again at Jiko's.  A LOT of effort but WOWZER!  Mmm..mmm..mmm


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi has made the _Butternut Squash Soup _ every week for the past four weeks (or more).  She loves it!  I find it, hmmmm, interesting.  Now if I could just get her to make the _Smoky Portobello Soup_ from AP. . . . all things would be right in our part of the world (at least at dinner time!)

Crispy Rice Treats (which I miss in the full 4" x 4" x 3" block when resting at _The Writer's Stop_), certainly brings home the Mouse for me.  Wish I could get the recipe to make them the way they do.  They seem less sweet and lighter than the original recipe.  Anybody know the secret?


----------



## MiaSRN62

Add me to the Boma butternut squash soup ! LOOOVVEE it ! Also, bannana stuffed french toast (Tonga Toast). I so need to try more recipes........


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Here's a link to a DIS thread that I have found very helpful when looking for Disney Recipes.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1575103&goto=newpost

Great index is in the first few posts.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Grumpy Grandma said:


> Here's a link to a DIS thread that I have found very helpful when looking for Disney Recipes.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1575103&goto=newpost
> 
> Great index is in the first few posts.



Thanks *Grumpy Grandma *!



> *Jimmytammy* : Brown Derby Grapefruit Cake


After 40+ trips to WDW I have yet to try this ?! It's on my "to-do" list though


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Maria
A great place to get that GC if you dont want a big Brown Derby meal is at Starring Rolls Cafe.  Even if you dont see it in the case, they will go next door to get it for you.


----------



## Inkmahm

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Maria
> A great place to get that GC if you dont want a big Brown Derby meal is at Starring Rolls Cafe.  Even if you dont see it in the case, they will go next door to get it for you.



Really?  We've never been inside the Starring Rolls Cafe. Never could figure out the attraction of bakery when we're in the park.  So many people seem to stop there for breakfast.  Now that I know they have grapefruit cake, I may have to stop there myself!  I love that cake.


----------



## DiznyDi

Starring Rolls had previously offered a smoked salmon/cream cheese plate that was wonderful! Always a highlight of our trips. The plate was large enough to share (for breakfast) and very reasonably priced. I really wish they would bring this back.


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Maria
> A great place to get that GC if you dont want a big Brown Derby meal is at Starring Rolls Cafe.  Even if you dont see it in the case, they will go next door to get it for you.



I never stop learning valuable tips every day ! Thanks JT !


----------



## sleepydog25

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thanks *Grumpy Grandma *!
> 
> 
> After 40+ trips to WDW I have yet to try this ?! It's on my "to-do" list though


While others might disagree, I find the grapefruit cake a mere shell of its former glory.  When I first tried it several years ago, it was light and refreshing.  The last two times I tried it, the recipe had changed, and it had become a gloppy, cloying mess.  However, I may very well be in the minority!


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> Starring Rolls had previously offered a smoked salmon/cream cheese plate that was wonderful! Always a highlight of our trips. The plate was large enough to share (for breakfast) and very reasonably priced. *I really wish they would bring this back*.



Yeah, me too!

We like Starring rolls enough that the breakfast tradition continues; even when we have to bring our own lox with us!


----------



## jimmytammy

MiaSRN62 said:


> I never stop learning valuable tips every day ! Thanks JT !



You are welcome.  I have heard that they have great sandwiches too, but we always end up eating at 50s or Mama Melrose so havent tried anything other than the desserts.


----------



## Inkmahm

Just heard from my MIL that my FIL test results were all good.  He is cancer free and ready for his reconnect surgery!  Yay!  Thank you all for keeping him in your prayers.


----------



## jimmytammy

Inkmahm said:


> Just heard from my MIL that my FIL test results were all good.  He is cancer free and ready for his reconnect surgery!  Yay!  Thank you all for keeping him in your prayers.



Great news!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Wonderful Inkmahm! Thanks for letting us know.  Continued prayers that his re-connect surgery goes well, too.


----------



## claire_ont

Inkmahm said:


> Just heard from my MIL that my FIL test results were all good.  He is cancer free and ready for his reconnect surgery!  Yay!  Thank you all for keeping him in your prayers.



Great news!  Prayers the surgery to reconnect goes well.

Claire


----------



## stopher1

Inkmahm said:


> Just heard from my MIL that my FIL test results were all good.  He is cancer free and ready for his reconnect surgery!  Yay!  Thank you all for keeping him in your prayers.



  That's great news!


----------



## Granny

Inkmahm...thank you for sharing that wonderful news.  We'll continue to keep your FIL in our prayers as he heads into the next phase of treatment/recovery.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Awesome news *Inkmahm* ! So happy to hear


----------



## Inkmahm

It's a good day!  I don't think I realized how much I was worrying about those test results coming back yesterday.  Thanks everyone. 

Now I can spend more time on planning our March trip.  My sister just asked for my spreadsheet for our trip because she knows I have one and that I probably have every hour of the day planned.  She's not so far off.    I just have to finish a few things on it and we'll be ready to go.


----------



## stopher1

So my next two Disney trips are officially booked.   Will be in Florida for a convention in Ft. Lauderdale in late April, heading up to WDW for a few days following that, staying at OKW.  And the entire family will be heading down for a week during the blistering month of July.  The boys will be treated to a concert in Orlando - _The Legend of Zelda: Symphony of the Goddesses_, and we're thinking of doing Hoop-Dee-Doo as a family, but not the parks. Should be a nice, relaxing week.  We'll be at AKV over in Kidani, with a Savannah view.    I'm sooo looking forward to it all!

_I see there are a couple of Groupies that will be there while I'm there in early May... I hope we can work it out to get together for a visit!   _


----------



## MiaSRN62

stopher1 said:


> So my next two Disney trips are officially booked.   Will be in Florida for a convention in Ft. Lauderdale in late April, heading up to WDW for a few days following that, staying at OKW.  And the entire family will be heading down for a week during the blistering month of July.  The boys will be treated to a concert in Orlando - _The Legend of Zelda: Symphony of the Goddesses_, and we're thinking of doing Hoop-Dee-Doo as a family, but not the parks. Should be a nice, relaxing week.  We'll be at AKV over in Kidani, with a Savannah view.    I'm sooo looking forward to it all!
> 
> _I see there are a couple of Groupies that will be there while I'm there in early May... I hope we can work it out to get together for a visit!   _



Christopher ! We'll be at OKW April 29-May 4 ! Would love to meet up for a "hello" if we can arrange it    Closer to the date maybe we can exchange cell numbers or you can message me here on DIS or on Facebook so we can firm up plans for a meet ? 
If you have to do WDW in the month of July----avoiding the parks would be nice. We usually stay in WDW May and Aug. This coincides with my daughter moving in and out of school (FSU). I much prefer May ! 




> *Inkmahm* : Now I can spend more time on planning our March trip. My sister just asked for my spreadsheet for our trip because she knows I have one and that I probably have every hour of the day planned. She's not so far off.


Your sister is lucky to have you Ink ! I don't think my family truly appreciates the amount of work that goes into planning vacations. They leave it all up to me, but they really don't know the time I put into it. I really enjoy it though---and they don't. My dh husband always says, "whatever you plan will be great I'm sure".  I find the planning stage is half the fun of a WDW trip


----------



## stopher1

MiaSRN62 said:


> Christopher ! We'll be at OKW April 29-May 4 ! Would love to meet up for a "hello" if we can arrange it    Closer to the date maybe we can exchange cell numbers or you can message me here on DIS or on Facebook so we can firm up plans for a meet ?
> If you have to do WDW in the month of July----avoiding the parks would be nice. We usually stay in WDW May and Aug. This coincides with my daughter moving in and out of school (FSU). I much prefer May !



Yes, you and a certain Dizny2 couple who're splitting their stay between AKV & VWL for many days at the end of April and the beginning of May.    I'll be OKW from April 30 - May 3, so yes, if we can do it!  

Both DW and I are dreading July's heat & humidity, but we're going anyway.  We have avoided Florida in July & August for years, but that one week in July is pretty much the only time we could go until next year, and we really want to take advantage of it.  So we bit the bullet and said let's do it.  There is just SO MUCH going on within our family pretty much from now through the end of the year.  Summer will be crazy with activity.  But then that's the season of life we're in with 1 VERY active high schooler, 1 semi-active jr high schooler, and 1 getting active elementary schooler.  Plus all of the church, Scouts and personal stuff going on, and oh, yeah, the business too.  We said we absolutely needed a week where we could get away and reconnect with each other, and just hang out.  So that's what we came up with.  We did a no parks trip last year, in April, and had a blast.  Of course it was cooler, but we know we'll be by the pool a lot, and hanging out in the room a lot.  So we'll make the best of it and have fun!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> *stopher1*: Yes, you and a certain Dizny2 couple who're splitting their stay between AKV & VWL for many days at the end of April and the beginning of May.  I'll be OKW from April 30 - May 3, so yes, if we can do it!


YES ! The Dizny's too ! FUN ! 




> *stopher1*: We said we absolutely needed a week where we could get away and reconnect with each other, and just hang out.


Agreed.....it is so important to make time for our families. While my kiddos are older and out of all the sports/clubs/school activities, now, with an 18, 21 and 25 yo, it's more like they are all off doing their own thing with jobs/school/their friends.  Moments in WDW tie us together again if even for a few days. I absolutely endorse a "no park" WDW vacation !  We will be having "no park" days ourselves as the last day to use our AP's will be May 1. So if our mini Groupie meet is May 2 or 3 it will have to be at a resort or restaurant or DD.  We are spend May 2-4 just chillin by pool and DD.  Anyone doing evening EMH Sun April 29 in MK ???


----------



## wildernessDad

I need a Lodge and WDW fix.  Who's with me?


----------



## sleepydog25

wildernessDad said:


> I need a Lodge and WDW fix. Who's with me?


I'll drink to that!


----------



## DiznyDi

Stopher and Maria - sounds like we should plan a meet.


----------



## Brian Noble

> I need a Lodge and WDW fix. Who's with me?


Me.  But I check in tomorrow.  My flight is at 8A.  Maybe I should pack....


----------



## MiaSRN62

DiznyDi said:


> Stopher and Maria - sounds like we should plan a meet.



For sure Diane   




> *Brian Noble*: I check in tomorrow. My flight is at 8A. Maybe I should pack....


Get crackin' there Brian and have a great trip


----------



## jimmytammy

Me too WD.  Cant wait to be there to eat at WCC in 2 weeks.  You know I cant be there without wandering around, hanging at the Carolwood Pacific Room and just chillin'


----------



## blossomz

Count me in for a fix!!!!


----------



## claire_ont

Count me in for a lodge/Disney fix as well.  We are doing a Mother?Daughter cash trip to POP Century May 3 - May 8th.  It is to celebrate her 19th birthday (April) and the end of her first year of university.  We are planning to visit the lodge and the campground while we are there.

It will be our first trip without my husband and her younger sister.  I am really looking forward to it being just the two of us.  I think it will be a special time, and as she gets older there may be less and less of these.  My youngest is already looking forward to her trip after her first year of university (two years away).

Claire


----------



## stopher1

DiznyDi said:


> Stopher and Maria - sounds like we should plan a meet.





Would love that!  

And if you'd like, we could do our "usual", or we could take it into the parks this time, or a combination.  I'm flexible.


----------



## stopher1

Hey Groupies!  Happy Sunday night.

I shared this with those of you whom I'm friends with on Facebook, but for the rest of you, I thought I'd put it here as well.  Our beloved VWL was "in the spotlight" today in my blog.  Just had to share.


----------



## dislainey

Heading to Disney for leap day.  Doing a split stay..OKW and VWL.  Curious...Is there a path to walk to Fort Wilderness from Wilderness Lodge?  Thanks  for your help.


----------



## MiaSRN62

stopher1 said:


> Hey Groupies!  Happy Sunday night.
> 
> I shared this with those of you whom I'm friends with on Facebook, but for the rest of you, I thought I'd put it here as well.  Our beloved VWL was "in the spotlight" today in my blog.  Just had to share.



I did "like" this when I read it on Facebook Christopher ! I could not have described our VWL any better ! 




> *dislainey* : Curious...Is there a path to walk to Fort Wilderness from Wilderness Lodge? Thanks for your help


Yes there is *dislainey*....I have not taken it before, but I am aware of one----I've seen guests riding bikes on it. 
Have a great time celebrating Leap Year !!!!


----------



## Granny

dislainey said:


> Heading to Disney for leap day.  Doing a split stay..OKW and VWL.  Curious...Is there a path to walk to Fort Wilderness from Wilderness Lodge?  Thanks  for your help.



Oh yes...a very nice paved path suitable for walking, jogging or biking.  It is not illuminated, so daytime trips only.  But don't be surprised if you see deer along the path, or other wildlife.  We always walk that path a couple of times each trip to WL.

Here's an aerial view of the path (red line).


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hey Stoph - Am I sensing the beginninings of a Groupie meet for April/May?


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher
Great description of our fav resort!

dislainey
The path is about 3/4 mile, easy to navigate.  We like to walk it, stop at the stables and check out the horses/ponies, then trek back "home"


----------



## Muushka

Good morning friends 

Busy busy, fun kind of busy.  Getting ready for our cruise that we start 1 week from today!

Next Saturday we drive to MD and stay with some great friends that used to live here in NC.

Then Sunday AM we leave for NJ and finally meet I Book and Him!  Really looking forward to meeting our beloved Trish and hubby.

Then on to a hotel that provides parking and on Monday take the shuttle to Bayonne NJ and board the beautiful Silhouette!





We plan on checking out this area, new for this class ship






This is not me, but I want to sit in this chair!






yes, that is real grass 






We will eat at a specialty restaurant, Qsine, where you order your meal from an iPad!






And the food comes in, um, unusual forms:






Sushi lollipops! 






Yum.  What they do with strawberries!






I'll stop with the pictures now!

Anywhoo, we are looking forward to our anniversary cruise!


----------



## stopher1

Dizny Dad said:


> Hey Stoph - Am I sensing the beginninings of a Groupie meet for April/May?



Absolutely Dad!





jimmytammy said:


> Stopher
> Great description of our fav resort!



Thanks Jimmy.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> Busy busy, fun kind of busy.  Getting ready for our cruise that we start 1 week from today!
> 
> Next Saturday we drive to MD and stay with some great friends that used to live here in NC.
> 
> Then Sunday AM we leave for NJ and finally meet I Book and Him!  Really looking forward to meeting our beloved Trish and hubby.
> 
> Then on to a hotel that provides parking and on Monday take the shuttle to Bayonne NJ and board the beautiful Silhouette!



I hope you have a wonderful time!  The pics are all very nice, except this one just doesn't appeal to me at all.  But then that particular food choice never has... personal perference - bleh.



Muushka said:


> Sushi lollipops!




And I can't do these either... but that's because I'm allergic, not because I don't like them. 



Muushka said:


> Yum.  What they do with strawberries!


----------



## DiznyDi

Wow, Muush! Looks like a great Anniversary Cruise! 
Your week will go by quickly.  Before you know it, you'll be boarding this beautiful ship!
Say hello to Trish for all of us!


----------



## Granny

*stopher*...thanks for the link to your description of VWL.  Very nicely done! 


*Muush*....looks like a great adventure awaits you.  Amazing how they continue to evolve the cruise experience.  And that chair looks like even my rear end would fit in it!       Have a wonderful time!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

claire_ont said:


> Count me in for a lodge/Disney fix as well.  We are doing a Mother?Daughter cash trip to POP Century May 3 - May 8th.  It is to celebrate her 19th birthday (April) and the end of her first year of university.  We are planning to visit the lodge and the campground while we are there.
> 
> It will be our first trip without my husband and her younger sister.  I am really looking forward to it being just the two of us.  I think it will be a special time, and as she gets older there may be less and less of these.  My youngest is already looking forward to her trip after her first year of university (two years away).
> 
> Claire



Claire ....this is awesome ! I did a mother/daughter trip when Brittany was 19 too.  She is now 21 and graduating from FSU and we'll be in WDW April 29-May 4 to celebrate her graduation.  I completely understand how difficult it gets to spend time with them once they get older and especially move away to school.  I've been living 1,000 miles away from my daughter for 4 years. It tears me up to be away from her, but I have seen her grow into such a mature and kind young woman.  She still cherishes our "disney time" together thankfully and we hope to stay connected through WDW and other ways throughout the years.  Have fun !


----------



## MiaSRN62

> *Muushka *: I'll stop with the pictures now!



I must demand that you DO NOT stop with the pics Muushka ! This ship looks AMAZING !!!!!!!!!!  I want to hear lots more about it.  Happy upcoming anniversary----you and Mr Muushka are celebrating in true style 

Okaaaayyy....now I want sushi lollis !!!


----------



## dislainey

Thank you MiaSRN62, Granny and jimmytammy for the quick responses to my question about the walking trail.  Looking forward to our stay at VWL and to taking strolls along the path.  I just love DVC and the ability to experience different resorts!


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> I hope you have a wonderful time!  The pics are all very nice, except this one just doesn't appeal to me at all.  But then that particular food choice never has... personal perference - bleh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I can't do these either... but that's because I'm allergic, not because I don't like them.



You know what's funny Stoph?  
I HATE sushi and I, too, am allergic to strawberries!  Chuck will eat the strawberries for us!



DiznyDi said:


> Wow, Muush! Looks like a great Anniversary Cruise!
> Your week will go by quickly.  Before you know it, you'll be boarding this beautiful ship!
> Say hello to Trish for all of us!



Will do, thank you.



Granny said:


> *stopher*...thanks for the link to your description of VWL.  Very nicely done!
> 
> 
> *Muush*....looks like a great adventure awaits you.  Amazing how they continue to evolve the cruise experience.  And that chair looks like even my rear end would fit in it!       Have a wonderful time!!



I thought the same thing! (about my rear end, not yours!)



MiaSRN62 said:


> I must demand that you DO NOT stop with the pics Muushka ! This ship looks AMAZING !!!!!!!!!!  I want to hear lots more about it.  Happy upcoming anniversary----you and Mr Muushka are celebrating in true style
> 
> Okaaaayyy....now I want sushi lollis !!!



Yes, we snagged a suite last minute for a great deal.  We love this class of ship and it is our 3 rd cruise on the "S" class.
If I could bring home the sushi lollis for you, I would!



dislainey said:


> Thank you MiaSRN62, Granny and jimmytammy for the quick responses to my question about the walking trail.  Looking forward to our stay at VWL and to taking strolls along the path.  I just love DVC and the ability to experience different resorts!



Hi dislainey 

We have taken that walk many times and it is one of our favorites.  
I wear my MP3 and when a good song comes on and there is nobody around, I dance on the trail!  

Enjoy


----------



## MiaSRN62

How long will you be away from us *Muushka* ?  Enjoy your cruise !!!


----------



## Muushka

We leave on Sat the 3rd, board on the 5th and disembark on the 17th.  That's 2 weeks if anyone is keeping score!


----------



## dislainey

Thanks for the tip, Muushka. iPod packed....I will be the one singing on the trail with my husband walking 3 feet ahead and pretending he doesn't know me!
Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## Muushka

dislainey said:


> Thanks for the tip, Muushka. iPod packed....I will be the one singing on the trail with my husband walking 3 feet ahead and pretending he doesn't know me!
> Enjoy your cruise!



Girl after my own heart!


----------



## jimmytammy

Great pics Muushka!!

Im with you on the Sushi.  Where I come from, we refer to it as something else...*BAIT*

Maybe I missed it, where is your cruise sailing out from?  If FL, we will be in WDW same day.  4 days til the ol van pulls out for us


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Great pics Muushka!!
> 
> Im with you on the Sushi.  Where I come from, we refer to it as something else...*BAIT*
> 
> Maybe I missed it, where is your cruise sailing out from?  If FL, we will be in WDW same day.  4 days til the ol van pulls out for us



We are trying something new, cruising out of Bayonne, NJ.  Soooo much closer than Ft Lauderdale.  And should be interesting, 3 days down and 3 days back first and last 2 should be fairly chilly.  After this year, no more NJ for Celebrity, sadly.

Have a wonderful trip Jimmy and Tammy and kiddos!


----------



## figmentfan0724

I have 10 almost 9 days til I head back to VWL....it's my favorite place....


----------



## Muushka

figmentfan0724 said:


> I have 10 almost 9 days til I head back to VWL....it's my favorite place....



Why, hello there!  Welcome to the friendliest thread on the DIS!

So, tell us, why is VWL your favorite place?????

Oh, and Welcome!


----------



## figmentfan0724

Muushka said:


> Why, hello there!  Welcome to the friendliest thread on the DIS!
> 
> So, tell us, why is VWL your favorite place?????
> 
> Oh, and Welcome!




Thanks! VWL is my favorite place because its just specular! Every detail is gorgeous! I also spent the first week of married life at VWL... 

I think in a weird way my grandfather is with me when I'm there... He loved everything Yellowstone and log cabin...


----------



## Muushka

figmentfan0724 said:


> Thanks! VWL is my favorite place because its just specular! Every detail is gorgeous! I also spent the first week of married life at VWL...
> 
> I think in a weird way my grandfather is with me when I'm there... He loved everything Yellowstone and log cabin...



Awww, that is so sweet.  I can imagine that would make our beloved Lodge so special for you.

I agree with it being spectacular and loving all the details of the Lodge.  Right down to the smells, sounds and sights.

I love the walk from the Villas to Roaring Fork for my cupa Joe in the AM.

I love the walk from the docks to the villas.

I love the Electrical Water Parade!

I love people coming in for the first time and watching their jaws drop.


----------



## blossomz

Welcome to our little corner of the forums figment fan!!


----------



## eliza61

figmentfan0724 said:


> Thanks! VWL is my favorite place because its just specular! Every detail is gorgeous! I also spent the first week of married life at VWL...
> 
> I think in a weird way my grandfather is with me when I'm there... He loved everything Yellowstone and log cabin...








Welcome Figmentfan.  Most of us here definitely know what you are talking about.  WL evokes those types of feelings.  One of my favorite things to do is to go to the lobby of the villas very early in the morning and have a coffee in front of the fireplace.  I go in the summer time and since my brood tends to sleep in, it is so peaceful watching the world wake up in the lodge.  The music is almost spiritual and it seems like it simply infuses my entire body with good vibes.






Any time you fall in love with a resorts elevator doors you know you've got it bad.






One of my favorite feelings is coming around the bend on the lake from MK and seeing the WL through the trees.


----------



## sleepydog25

dislainey said:


> Heading to Disney for leap day. Doing a split stay..OKW and VWL. Curious...Is there a path to walk to Fort Wilderness from Wilderness Lodge? Thanks for your help.


The path is wonderful but if you prefer a bit more solitude, you can take the sandy nature trail that starts behind the bike rental shop and follows the shoreline of the lake for nearly half a mile before turning up to join the paved walking path.  Actually, you can follow the nature path all the way around the lake to the back of FW and work your way through a cast member parking lot to the main area.  Either way, it's a fun excursion.  I run the various paths every time I hit VWL, and I can tell you it's closer to a mile if you start right at the Villas and go all the way down to the dining area at FW.  On a side note, you can actually walk/run/bike around the campgrounds in FW as they have paths criss-crossing all over.  Enjoy!


----------



## jimmytammy

figmentfan
Welcome Welcome Welcome(Dr. Nigel Channings words)

Thought you might like that. Seriously, welcome to the groupies!


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> figmentfan
> Welcome Welcome Welcome(Dr. Nigel Channings words)
> 
> Thought you might like that. Seriously, welcome to the groupies!



Lol, JT! May I also say  to figment fan!


----------



## Corinne

Muushka said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> I'll stop with the pictures now!
> 
> Anywhoo, we are looking forward to our anniversary cruise!



No need to stop Muush! I loved looking at the pics! Looking forward to seeing one of you in that chair!


----------



## dislainey

Thanks for the tip, sleepydog25 about the nature trail over to FW.  We are thinking about walking over to the dining area at FW and maybe trying the fried chicken.  Walking over and back cancels out any calories that we eat!


----------



## MiaSRN62

figmentfan0724 said:


> I have 10 almost 9 days til I head back to VWL....it's my favorite place....




Welcome to the Groupies Figmentfan !


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> We leave on Sat the 3rd, board on the 5th and disembark on the 17th.  That's 2 weeks if anyone is keeping score!



We are keeping score *Muush* !  That is entirely too awesome !


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> The path is wonderful but if you prefer a bit more solitude, you can take the sandy nature trail that starts behind the bike rental shop and follows the shoreline of the lake for nearly half a mile before turning up to join the paved walking path.  Actually, you can follow the nature path all the way around the lake to the back of FW and work your way through a cast member parking lot to the main area.  Either way, it's a fun excursion.  I run the various paths every time I hit VWL, and I can tell you it's closer to a mile if you start right at the Villas and go all the way down to the dining area at FW.  On a side note, you can actually walk/run/bike around the campgrounds in FW as they have paths criss-crossing all over.  Enjoy!



Wow!  I did not know that!  Can you dance without being seen on this sandy trail?  Either way, I will check it out.



Corinne said:


> No need to stop Muush! I loved looking at the pics! Looking forward to seeing one of you in that chair!



Yes, me too!  But I will have to get my buddy I Book to I Post Pictures for Muush!



*I was just noticing that a few of our new guests look like they could use a Moose for a siggy.  
He would look very handsome on you!!!*


----------



## bookwormde

Hi again,

Well I had 2 studio nights booked for our next vacation since somehow it has never worked out to stay at VWL. I thought better of it and changed it to 5 nights in a 1 br so we can really enjoy our first stay at the villas. June can not come soon enough.

bookwormde


----------



## DiznyDi

Welcome Figmentfan! Nice to have you with us! Lots of nice folks with lots of good information!

bookwormde: you will really enjoy your longer stay in the 1 bedroom!  Enjoy!


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> Wow! I did not know that! Can you dance without being seen on this sandy trail? Either way, I will check it out.


Hmmm. . .I'm certain you can as part of the trail is rather secluded save for the rare runner or CM golf cart.    The early part of the nature trail parallels the Villas building, and at various openings in the trees, you can see the balconies, thus I'm certain anyone standing on them can see you.  Once past that area, however, you're pretty much alone especially if you stay on the trail vice turning and joining up with the paved path.  Part of my love for VWL comes from the feeling of serenity it imparts, how quiet it is compared to other resorts.  Being on any part of the trail only enhances that feeling.  

And a hearty welcome to the new VWL lovers!  Truly, this is one special bunch. . .


----------



## Muushka

> Part of my love for VWL comes from the feeling of serenity it imparts, how quiet it is compared to other resorts.



Yes!  Nail on the head!  When we go there in Dec, we will try this trail.  And I will dance.  And I will feel serene!


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> Yes! Nail on the head! When we go there in Dec, we will try this trail. And I will dance. And I will feel serene!


Yes, you will!  I'd suggest just staying on the trail as it follows along the lake.  Eventually, you'll come to a small parking area with a little hut and a basketball goal (presumably for CMs during downtime).  You can either turn around and walk, er, dance back, or if you turn right into the compound, about 200 yards or so later, you'll come to the stables and main FW property.  I'll see if I can leave you a marker when we visit in November!


----------



## I Book He Pays

*Hello Groupies:*​ 
*Your Attention Please...*​ 
*Someone on our wonderful thread is celebrating a birthday tomorrow!*​ 
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUUSHKA!!!*​ 







_*Have a fantastic day and enjoy!*_​ 
_*Happy Birthday *_
_*Muushka!*_​ 



 

_(PS ~ I couldn't resist this cake!)_​ 
_Where would you like to go for lunch?_​


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hello Groupies:

I think the last time I posted here was almost a month ago. I miss all of you and sorry that I haven't been around. 

DH/I went to NH mid-February and had a nice vacation. I went skiing, horseback riding and we took a sleigh ride. Toured the area and enjoyed the beauty of the mountains. Gave me an opportunity to test out the new DSLR.

Now researching our AZ/Grand Canyon vacation in June. This will be our first time out there and can't wait to go.

Working on projects here, spring cleaning, taking mom to various appointments, etc. Two of our cats are having issues and one of them might be serious. Will know more tomorrow after the vet appointment. 

I doubt I'll have time to read all the posts but a big welcome to anyone that's new here, happy belated birthday's for those that had a birthday celebration the last month, etc. Hope everyone is in good health and doing well.

Have a great day everyone!

*Happy Birthday Muushka! *


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi *I Book He Pays*. No problem and no need to apologize for not being around lately. We all go through times like this, myself included. Your NH trip sounded so fun as does your upcoming Grand Canyon vacation. 

All the best to your kitties ---hope they will be ok. 

Thanks for kicking off *Muushka's* birthday celebration too !


----------



## MiaSRN62

R.I.P. Davy Jones ! I think he was supposed to perform at Epcot in May. He died of a heart attack in Florida


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Will be at WL in 3 days!!! THE BEST DVC RESORT EVER!! Can't wait to take the Carrolwood Train Tour at the villas. We are taking the walking trail from the boats over to Fort Wilderness and back hopefully everyday!! Can't wait to use the work out equipment, and get my spa massage!! Of course we will be visiting Territory Lounge and the hot tub! Oh, I guess I will have to fit in a Park day......


----------



## twokats

MiaSRN62 said:


> R.I.P. Davy Jones ! I think he was supposed to perform at Epcot in May. He died of a heart attack in Florida



He was the entertainer for the last weekend of the Epcot Flower and Garden Festival and that is the weekend that we will arrive and I had planned on seeing him.  Now I guess it is wait and see who they will get to replace him.  

Happy Leap Day to one and all!!


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> Yes, you will!  I'd suggest just staying on the trail as it follows along the lake.  Eventually, you'll come to a small parking area with a little hut and a basketball goal (presumably for CMs during downtime).  You can either turn around and walk, er, dance back, or if you turn right into the compound, about 200 yards or so later, you'll come to the stables and main FW property.  I'll see if I can leave you a marker when we visit in November!



I'll be looking for it!

Trish, thank you for the cakes!!  Where in the world did you find a zebra mickey head cake?  Doesn't surprise me!

Today is also Rare Disease Day.  As someone with one (not life threatening), Happy Rare Disease Day!

I am so sad about Davey Jones.  While he was not my favorite Monkee (Mickey, of course, was), he will be missed.


----------



## eliza61

*happy birthday to my gal pal, muushka.*

*have a happy, groovy birthday*


----------



## BWV Dreamin

happy birthday muushka!!!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Muushka!!

I hope you have a great one!!  Enjoy your trip!!

We will miss you around here but you will be in our thoughts


----------



## jimmytammy

We will be at OKW Fri., going to a Braves game Sat., then visiting the Darkside(US/IOA) on Sun and Mon., back to Braves on Tues., back to the Darkside on Wed. Thurs., another Braves game on Fri. before returning home on Sat.

It will be a different trip from any Orlando trip before.  I will post pics. and keep in touch.  We will still be eating most meals at WDW, resorts mostly as we dont have WDW park tickets.

Muushka, we are _finally_ going to US/IOA  Took us awhile.  Now to get that 1st cruise in


----------



## stopher1

Happy Birthday Muush!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUUSHKA ! Have a wonderful birthday !!!  Sending you some really adorable disney cupcakes to help you celebrate !​


----------



## Dizny Dad

People are talking . . . . 

 The crowd is gathering . . . . 

 *HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUUSHKA!* 

May your adventure continue, and be full of surprises!


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUUSHKA!!! 





I hope you have a wonderful time on your cruise!    

JT & BWV Dreamin - I wish you wonderful trips as well!    

I'm off to the World tomorrow too!        I can say with 99% certainty I will make the time to visit our beloved Lodge.  My car always seems to magically just drive in that direction.  I can't explain it.          Pictures will be forthcoming!

I'm also scheduled to go on the Wild Africa Trek on Sunday.  I hope the weather cooperates.  As of now the weather calls for chance of showers.  I will post pics of that too if anyone is interested.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## claire_ont

Happy Birthday Muushka! 

Claire


----------



## Muushka

*Awww.  Groupies are THE BEST.  Thank you all for the warm birthday wishes.  It means a lot to me (I love birthdays!).*

This morning, Mr Muush presented me with this:






And the Puss n Boots blu-ray.  Oh, and that AWESOME cruise!
Do you know how much I love this character!  On our RCI cruise last year, HE was there!!!  
I was very excited about having my picture taken with him.

Claire, I am sorry I missed your birthday (and TwoKats).  Not sure how, but belated Happy Birthday to you!

PS Jimmy, I hope you enjoy 'the dark side'!  I can't wait to hear your impressions.  Enjoy


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing *Muushka* a very Happy Birthday! 

Pass around Maria's cupcakes and enjoy as you celebrate your special day with family and friends!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Muush!!! *


We are all excited for you as you get ready for your great cruise! 






Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...hope your trip is a great one too!  Enjoy The-Park-That-Shall-Not-Be-Named.  

And of course another visit to our beloved resort.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Muushka!!!*

What awesome birthday presents you received!  I love the Puss n Boats and the cruise sounds wonderful!  Have a great time!


----------



## Inkmahm

claire_ont said:


> Happy Birthday Muushka!
> 
> Claire



Ditto!

Hope you're having a great birthday, Muushka!  You have quite a hubby there, great gifts!


----------



## claire_ont

Muushka, thanks for the birthday wishes.  Your birthday presents ROCK!  Love the Puss in Boots. 

Claire


----------



## Muushka

Thank you Groupies!

We leave in 36 hours!  Can't wait!!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> We will be at OKW Fri., going to a Braves game Sat., then visiting the Darkside(US/IOA) on Sun and Mon., back to Braves on Tues., back to the Darkside on Wed. Thurs., another Braves game on Fri. before returning home on Sat.
> 
> It will be a different trip from any Orlando trip before. I will post pics. and keep in touch. We will still be eating most meals at WDW, resorts mostly as we dont have WDW park tickets.
> 
> Muushka, we are _finally_ going to US/IOA Took us awhile. Now to get that 1st cruise in


Enjoy The-Park-That-Shall-Not-Be-Named (yep, stole that from you)!  If it were me, I'd head straight for the prime HP ride in Hogwarts and do that first (and then as often as possible after).  The theming rivals anything at WDW which is pretty much true for all of HP land.  I even loved the butterbeer.  Outside of WWHP, the theming drops off though there is still plenty of fun to be had.  We never made it over to IOA as we only had one day, but there are plenty of rides in the main US park.  Two notes:  beware the water rides as you truly do get wet (and if it's cooler out, you will gladly pay the $5 for one of those warming kiosks after), and do take in The Hulk.  Try to ride in front.  Enjoy!


----------



## Corinne

Muush I am so sorry I missed your birthday! it sounds like it was a good one! Have a wonderful trip!!! Happy belated birthdays to twokats and Claire as all!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy DISNEY Trails to the following Loopies who are in WDW (or headed there) !!!!
*horselover 2-6 BCV
JimmyTammy 2-10 OKW
BWV Dreamin 3-8 VWL*






*And to Muushka ! *


----------



## wildernessDad

Happy birthday, Muushka and happy vacations to all who are heading out to WDW and beyond.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks sleepydog for the advice.  We are heading to IOA Sun and plan on hitting HP stuff 1st thing.

We arrived at OKW about 1.5 hrs later than normal.  Hit rough storms that slowed us to 45 mph on a stretch that is 70mph in SC.  For those in the storm paths, saying prayers for you folks, or if you have been affected by them today, praying for you too.  Everyone stay safe

We are in bldg 64 near HH.  It is great!  We have a golf course view, the hole you see to your right crossing the bridge into OKW.  Really close to HH area.

Will post pics ASAP.


----------



## Muushka

The tornadoes today are so devastating.  I hope all Groupies are safe.

I just read this on another website.  I don't usually do the community board, so thought I would share it here.

Of all the strange things that people have written, typos and just plain not knowing what the actual words are:



> It turned out to be a blessing in de sky's



I am not kidding.  And no, nothing about the sky in their statements.  Thank you for listening.

Now, on to more exciting things.  All packed!  Leave tomorrow AM!  See you in 2 weeks!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> The tornadoes today are so devastating. I hope all Groupies are safe.
> 
> I just read this on another website. I don't usually do the community board, so thought I would share it here.
> 
> Of all the strange things that people have written, typos and just plain not knowing what the actual words are:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not kidding. And no, nothing about the sky in their statements. Thank you for listening.
> 
> Now, on to more exciting things. All packed! Leave tomorrow AM! See you in 2 weeks!!!!


I have to admit, that is one of the most convoluted spellings I've ever seen.  Really?


----------



## MiaSRN62

*JT*....glad you arrived safely after driving through some of those storms.  Enjoy your stay !

Bon Voyage and happy anniversary cruise to *Muushka* and Mr Muushka. Have a blast you guys !


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> The tornadoes today are so devastating. I hope all Groupies are safe.
> 
> I just read this on another website. I don't usually do the community board, so thought I would share it here.
> 
> Of all the strange things that people have written, typos and just plain not knowing what the actual words are:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not kidding. And no, nothing about the sky in their statements. Thank you for listening.
> 
> Now, on to more exciting things. All packed! Leave tomorrow AM! See you in 2 weeks!!!!


Have a great time!  We loved our cruise back in September!


----------



## Muushka

Thank you Groupies!  We're off!


----------



## Ronald Duck

We're in single digits now for our "welcome to spring" trip

Since I haven't read any mention of it on this thread, I thought I'd post this FYI.  For all the times we've visited and stayed at both WL and VWL, we have never before eaten at Whispering Canyon (mostly because my wife and I are not especially fond of the hijinks), but this time we made a lunch ressie for Tuesday the 13th.  To my surprise, I got an e-mail from the manager telling me that WC would be closed for breakfast and lunch that day and instead they would be serving in Artist Point...with no pony rides, etc.  I wrote back thanking him for the heads up and told him that it was just fine with us (how can you beat Artist Point as a place to eat lunch?), and the manager wrote back within an hour thanking ME and wishing us a great stay!  Impressive!

I wonder what's going on that day at WC...has anyone encountered this before?

We're still not going to ask for ketchup!


----------



## Granny

Ronald Duck...I'm not aware of what's going on at WC that could cause a shutdown like that.  Hopefully some maintenance that they decided to schedule.  Glad they got you switched over to AP, which is a great restaurant.  Enjoy your trip to our beloved Lodge!  

I know Muushka has already headed out, but that "de skys" thing had me befuddled until I actually read it out loud.  Wow.  

Jimmy...sounds like you have a great location.   We had Miller's Road once and really enjoyed it.  Easy to pick up the bus either there or at HH.  I hope you have a great trip!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Ronald Duck said:


> We're in single digits now for our "welcome to spring" trip
> 
> Since I haven't read any mention of it on this thread, I thought I'd post this FYI.  For all the times we've visited and stayed at both WL and VWL, we have never before eaten at Whispering Canyon (mostly because my wife and I are not especially fond of the hijinks), but this time we made a lunch ressie for Tuesday the 13th.  To my surprise, I got an e-mail from the manager telling me that WC would be closed for breakfast and lunch that day and instead they would be serving in Artist Point...with no pony rides, etc.  I wrote back thanking him for the heads up and told him that it was just fine with us (how can you beat Artist Point as a place to eat lunch?), and the manager wrote back within an hour thanking ME and wishing us a great stay!  Impressive!
> 
> I wonder what's going on that day at WC...has anyone encountered this before?
> 
> We're still not going to ask for ketchup!



Congrats on your single digit countdown *Ron Duck *!  We love WC and in fact, it's the only restaurant we have booked for our 4-5 day upcoming trip. Haven't heard anything. Refurb maybe ? Large party/conference booked or similar ? I know in October we had Rose N Crown booked for my husband's birthday. It was Sat, Oct 8 (his actual birthday). We had nothing else planned to do in Epcot since it was torrential/record breaking rain (was on the TV news and everything).  But made the trek over to R&C only to find it was closed and they were redirecting us to other restaurants. We were not pleased as the day was torrentially storming. We would have gone somewhere else and would have LOVED notification of this (call ? email ? text ?).  We got no head's up and they gave us no explanation when we arrived except for a security person to ask us to leave. We saw people in the bar portion of the restaurant still in there drinking. So we were ticked. 
At least you're getting a wonderful meal redirect to Artist Point ! ENJOY !


----------



## Inkmahm

Finally decided on our vacation plans for 2012 today.  Depending on if I get a job or not, we are dropping the planned  Canada cruise in August and keeping the Eastern Caribbean in December.  We added 3 days of AKV before the cruise and 4 days of VWL after the cruise.  Hopefully if we have a Dec groupie meeting this year it will be sometime between Dec 8-11!


----------



## jimmytammy

After as many trips as we have taken, we still dont know when mousekeeping will come in for cleaning.  They dont put it on your check- in info anymore, so we are confused.  Anyone remember?

Game was great yesterday though Braves lost.  It was 90* but a nice breeze the whole game.  SO far, the only pics I have are of OKW.  Dont know why but didnt shoot a single shot at game.

Eating at WCC tonight after US/IOA so I will carry you folks in spirit as we explore the Lodge.  Cant wait to see her!!


----------



## wildernessDad

The fourth day for cleaning.


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> The fourth day for cleaning.


Thank you WD!!


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> After as many trips as we have taken, we still dont know when mousekeeping will come in for cleaning.  They dont put it on your check- in info anymore, so we are confused.  Anyone remember?
> 
> Game was great yesterday though Braves lost.  It was 90* but a nice breeze the whole game.  SO far, the only pics I have are of OKW.  Dont know why but didnt shoot a single shot at game.
> 
> Eating at WCC tonight after US/IOA so I will carry you folks in spirit as we explore the Lodge.  Cant wait to see her!!


LOL, I don't think we have never stayed at a DVC resort for more than 8 days so we have never had a full cleaning! Just the old trash and towel service on the 4th day. Maybe someday Enjoy WCC!


----------



## Nicoal13

I've been absent for a couple weeks, so a belated thank you for all the happy birthday wishes last month. I had a great day spoiled by DH and DS and my other friends and family.

Sitting here watching more snow fall, while DS plays Epic Mickey on the Wii and dreaming of our anniversary trip to VB. Have to wait until August, but it will be worth the wait. 

Muushka - hope you have a wonderful cruise! I know you've already left, but wishing you fun and many great memories.

Hope everyone is enjoying a nice Sunday.


----------



## jimmytammy

WCC was good.  WL looked great and it was sad to leave.  We sat in the comfy leather chairs in the CPR for a few minutes.  I drudged outta there when it was time to go.  I thought about all you folks as we sat in the main lobby waiting to be seated and reflected back on the good times had at meets as we sat in front of the fireplace in CPR.

Harry Potter stuff is phenom!  FJ ride is great and going through the queue area is some of the best seen.  Dragon Challenge is intense, and Hulk, never been on such a wild ride.  Looking forward to going to US tomorrow, but have to say, WDW still has my heart. IOA seems to grab the young set, teens, young adults.  But our 2 teens still have the affinity for WDW also.


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> WCC was good.  WL looked great and it was sad to leave.  We sat in the comfy leather chairs in the CPR for a few minutes.  I drudged outta there when it was time to go.  I thought about all you folks as we sat in the main lobby waiting to be seated and reflected back on the good times had at meets as we sat in front of the fireplace in CPR.
> 
> Harry Potter stuff is phenom!  FJ ride is great and going through the queue area is some of the best seen.  Dragon Challenge is intense, and Hulk, never been on such a wild ride.  Looking forward to going to US tomorrow, but have to say, WDW still has my heart. IOA seems to grab the young set, teens, young adults.  But our 2 teens still have the affinity for WDW also.




Glad you had a wonderful time JT.  Sid and Rizzo are very much like your teens.  Maybe it's because we've never actually stayed at Universal or maybe it's because WDW was their first theme park but while we generally have a great time at IOA, we generally view it as a side trip to our wdw vacations.
They are 2 different animals for us.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> WCC was good. WL looked great and it was sad to leave. We sat in the comfy leather chairs in the CPR for a few minutes. I drudged outta there when it was time to go. I thought about all you folks as we sat in the main lobby waiting to be seated and reflected back on the good times had at meets as we sat in front of the fireplace in CPR.
> 
> Harry Potter stuff is phenom! FJ ride is great and going through the queue area is some of the best seen. Dragon Challenge is intense, and Hulk, never been on such a wild ride. Looking forward to going to US tomorrow, but have to say, WDW still has my heart. IOA seems to grab the young set, teens, young adults. But our 2 teens still have the affinity for WDW also.


We don't get a chance to see home until November, though even then we're leaning toward BLT for a couple of reasons.  Glad you enjoyed HP area--it is well-detailed and lovingly rendered.  But, as you say, WDW is still the best.


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks, Jimmy for checking in and keeping us up to date with your travels. At this time, I have no want or interest to venture to 'the dark side'. Reading about it from others is fine enough for me.

Inkmahm, DDad and I will be at VWL Dec 8-15.  We're always up for a meet.  Any job opportunities yet?


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> WCC was good.  WL looked great and it was sad to leave.  We sat in the comfy leather chairs in the CPR for a few minutes.  I drudged outta there when it was time to go.  I thought about all you folks as we sat in the main lobby waiting to be seated and reflected back on the good times had at meets as we sat in front of the fireplace in CPR.
> 
> Harry Potter stuff is phenom!  FJ ride is great and going through the queue area is some of the best seen.  Dragon Challenge is intense, and Hulk, never been on such a wild ride.  Looking forward to going to US tomorrow, but have to say, WDW still has my heart. IOA seems to grab the young set, teens, young adults.  But our 2 teens still have the affinity for WDW also.



We feel the same as you JT (and eliza). While we would all think it's cool to check out the HP attraction, WDW has our hearts as well.  WDW is our "destination" but we have done the IOA/UA/SW side visits.  In Aug 2010 we did do mostly offsite parks because buying all new AP's that trip would make things a bit tight for us and we were moving dd back into school and needed supplies etc for her.  That summer that was a fantastic deal for $109 for a 3 day ticket to be used at Sea World, Aquatica and/or Bush Gardens Tampa.  We couldn't say no to that.  

Is Dragon Challenge the same coaster as when it was called Dueling Dragons ? Or is it something else now ?  We've done the Dragons and Hulk coasters several years ago.  And while they do make Rock N Roller coaster feel tame our absolute favorite coasters are always gonna be Space Mtn and Big Thunder Mtn !


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Folks
Sitting on the balcony drinking coffee and enjoying a peaceful morn.  We are heading to see the Braves and Nationals today, a little more relaxed day for sure.

We went to US yesterday and enjoyed it lots more than IOA.  We saw Shrek 4D, rode Rip Ride Rockit(very cool) we all enjoyed that one as its much smoother than Hulk or Dragon Challenge.  We ate at Mels Diner(50s themed, like diner from American Graffiti)with 50s/60s music cars and all.  Kristian was in high heaven as she says she was born in wrong era.

We rode ET, very cute, like a long version of Peter Pan.  Kids were like "whos ET" and the whole time I'm doing my best "ET, phone home" impression much to their embarasment  Then we rode Woody Woodpeckers Rollercoaster, think Goofys Barnstormer, and you have a visual.

All day long we kept missing the Hollywood Horror Makeup Show, but we'll catch for sure over the next 2 days.  We saw Terminator 3D.  Really cool how they go from movie screen to live and back again.  The fellow who played Arnolds character I met once at our church.  He is a fill in guy on weekends for a group called Faith Force where these brutish guys bust cinder blocks and wood, rip phone books, etc. all with a Chrisitian message imbedded.  Anywho, this guy needed to call his DW to let her know he arrived and he left his cell at home, So he borrowed mine, telling me "I'll be back" in his best Arnold voice as he walked away

Then we hit Twister and Revenge of the Mummy.  Mummy was really good.  We finished off the day with Beetlejuices Graveyard Revue.  Let me just say, I wouldn't advise wasting time on that show

Sorry for it being so long


----------



## jimmytammy

MiaSRN62 said:


> We feel the same as you JT (and eliza). While we would all think it's cool to check out the HP attraction, WDW has our hearts as well.  WDW is our "destination" but we have done the IOA/UA/SW side visits.  In Aug 2010 we did do mostly offsite parks because buying all new AP's that trip would make things a bit tight for us and we were moving dd back into school and needed supplies etc for her.  That summer that was a fantastic deal for $109 for a 3 day ticket to be used at Sea World, Aquatica and/or Bush Gardens Tampa.  We couldn't say no to that.
> 
> Is Dragon Challenge the same coaster as when it was called Dueling Dragons ? Or is it something else now ?  We've done the Dragons and Hulk coasters several years ago.  And while they do make Rock N Roller coaster feel tame our absolute favorite coasters are always gonna be Space Mtn and Big Thunder Mtn !


Same coaster, but themed to HP stuff now.  Rons flying car is a part of the queue, still running but wedged against a tree.

Got to say, Rip Ride Rockit is tops for us at US/IOA as fro rollercoasters,  Very smooth, fun ride.


----------



## wildernessDad

Hi, groupies.  I'm just checking in to let you know that I'm still alive.  I'm counting down until our May excursion to Jambo GV.  There's 7 of us going now, as my cousin and her husband has agreed to come.  Probably won't take the granddaughter this trip.  Got a family get together in mind for 2013.


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> Hi, groupies.  I'm just checking in to let you know that I'm still alive.  I'm counting down until our May excursion to Jambo GV.  There's 7 of us going now, as my cousin and her husband has agreed to come.  Probably won't take the granddaughter this trip.  Got a family get together in mind for 2013.


Hey WD

Glad your'e still seeing the top side of the grass   Seriously glad you are well


----------



## jimmytammy

Heading to Boma after a day at the game, we lost...again!!


----------



## Corinne

*JT~* when you mentioned ET it brought back such a fond memory for me --something my family still laughs about! We visted Universal in CA many times over the years when my brother lived out there, but we have never ventured off property on our trips to FL. I would love to see HP although the rides would probably be too intense for me. Mels diner sounds like fun!


----------



## Inkmahm

DiznyDi said:


> Thanks, Jimmy for checking in and keeping us up to date with your travels. At this time, I have no want or interest to venture to 'the dark side'. Reading about it from others is fine enough for me.
> 
> Inkmahm, DDad and I will be at VWL Dec 8-15.  We're always up for a meet.  Any job opportunities yet?



Sounds good!  We'll have to see who is there with us and set up another date.  I really enjoyed all the meets last December, especially breakfast at WC.  All that ketchup still cracks me up.  And Stopher singing for the restaurant!

Ironically, the only thing that could screw up the trip for me is if I DO get a job.  I've gotten really spoiled having the time to travel whenever we want to.  We're back at Disney next week, then a road trip to PA to visit family at the end of April and early May.  June is a 2 week fishing trip.  We just decided to add a road trip in August to northern MI to make up for the cruise to Canada that we canceled. Then another road trip to PA in Sept (maybe) and Disney in October and December.  A job would cut into all of that.    But seriously, I will have to go back eventualy. I'm still having too much fun to spend  a lot of time seriously looking for something.


----------



## Inkmahm

MiaSRN62 said:


> We feel the same as you JT (and eliza). While we would all think it's cool to check out the HP attraction, WDW has our hearts as well.  WDW is our "destination" but we have done the IOA/UA/SW side visits.  In Aug 2010 we did do mostly offsite parks because buying all new AP's that trip would make things a bit tight for us and we were moving dd back into school and needed supplies etc for her.  That summer that was a fantastic deal for $109 for a 3 day ticket to be used at Sea World, Aquatica and/or Bush Gardens Tampa.  We couldn't say no to that.
> 
> Is Dragon Challenge the same coaster as when it was called Dueling Dragons ? Or is it something else now ?  We've done the Dragons and Hulk coasters several years ago.  And while they do make Rock N Roller coaster feel tame our absolute favorite coasters are always gonna be Space Mtn and Big Thunder Mtn !



Dynaguy and I had 3 day Universal tickets last year to use after our normal Disney reservation. We really liked the Harry Potter portion of the park and I liked the Suess section (one fish two fish red fish blue fish).  But we did one day in each park and then on the third day, we decided to skip the 3rd day of the Universal ticket and go back to Epcot instead.  We just aren't Universal people.


----------



## Inkmahm

wildernessDad said:


> Hi, groupies.  I'm just checking in to let you know that I'm still alive.  I'm counting down until our May excursion to Jambo GV.  There's 7 of us going now, as my cousin and her husband has agreed to come.  Probably won't take the granddaughter this trip.  Got a family get together in mind for 2013.



I'm curious if the GV has a suite name on the 5th floor.  We were just there in January and had the first DVC studio on Arusha savanna when you make a right turn off the lobby.  There were something like 5 doors before ours and the only thing marked was a suite name. We were trying to figure out if that was a GV or was still a suite owned and rented out by Disney.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Inkmahm said:


> I'm curious if the GV has a suite name on the 5th floor.  We were just there in January and had the first DVC studio on Arusha savanna when you make a right turn off the lobby.  There were something like 5 doors before ours and the only thing marked was a suite name. We were trying to figure out if that was a GV or was still a suite owned and rented out by Disney.



I think you may have been walking past the Royal Kuba Vice Presidential Suite.  

Looks pretty nice!!!!!!!  I had a link but apparently the DIS considers something bad about it.    $2,000-$2700/night!

All the GV's are at the end of the wings.  We were in the first one on the Sunset Savannah last year and it did not have a name.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So sad to hear about Robert Sherman passing away.  That's two musical talents in one week that provided so much entertainment for me.  

For anyone that hasn't seen it the documentary done in 2009, _The Boys: The Sherman Brother's Story_, on Mr. Sherman and his brother Richard is  particularly poignant.  So many lasting musical memories from them with the work they did for Disney and a couple non-Disney that stand out as favorites from my childhood - Charlotte's Web and Chitty Chitty Bang Bang.


----------



## MiaSRN62

ladytink75.............March 7​
Sorry we missed your birthday yesterday *Ladytink75* !  But hope you had a wonderful day ! HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Inkmahm said:


> Sounds good!  We'll have to see who is there with us and set up another date.  I really enjoyed all the meets last December, especially breakfast at WC.  All that ketchup still cracks me up.  And Stopher singing for the restaurant!
> 
> Ironically, the only thing that could screw up the trip for me is if I DO get a job.  I've gotten really spoiled having the time to travel whenever we want to.  We're back at Disney next week, then a road trip to PA to visit family at the end of April and early May.  June is a 2 week fishing trip.  We just decided to add a road trip in August to northern MI to make up for the cruise to Canada that we canceled. Then another road trip to PA in Sept (maybe) and Disney in October and December.  A job would cut into all of that.    But seriously, I will have to go back eventualy. I'm still having too much fun to spend  a lot of time seriously looking for something.


Work is _way_ overrated, now vacation time, thats a whole nother matter

I could see myself skipping US/IOA and heading to Epcot(if I had the tickets)


----------



## jimmytammy

*Happy Birthday Ladytink 75!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

That is sad about Robert Sherman.  Unfortunately, so many of the people who had a huge and lasting impact on the Disney we know are leaving us.  I hope there are others within the company who can keep the legacies alive with their own influx of ideas and ideals.

Today we are headed back to US/IOA.  We are eating at Mama Dellas at the Portifino Resort (Teapot told us about this one) tonight.  

A chance meet came up last night for this ol Braves fan.  As we were entering the doors to AKL, out came Bobby Cox, the former manager of the team for 20 plus years.  Normally if I see a celeb at WDW, I let them be, consider that they are vacationing like me and just want some normalcy.  I told T I have to meet him, chance of a lifetime.  He is one of the grizzled vets of baseball, and personally has meant so much to me as a fan of the team because of his dedication to that one team, not bouncing around for the $$, but staying true blue(and white and a little bit of red).

So with my Braves shirt on, I went directly too him, like an ol friend, put my hand on his shoulder, shook his other hand and told him I was honored to meet him.  He saw I was fan by the shirt, asked where we were from, and I proceeded to tell him how I appreciate said loyalty to the Braves and how I admired what he had done with the team.  Braves for so long had been the punching bag of jokes among MLB teams.  He made it cool to be a fan.  

I dont get overly excited when I see someone of stature out, but he is more than that to me.  He reminds me of my Dads time in the pages of history, those guys who refuse to quit, who came from humble starts, became successful, and all the while, stayed down to earth.  Bobby was just like that. 
Down to earth, even for a little ol fan like me.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So sad to hear about Robert Sherman passing away.  That's two musical talents in one week that provided so much entertainment for me.
> 
> For anyone that hasn't seen it the documentary done in 2009, _The Boys: The Sherman Brother's Story_, on Mr. Sherman and his brother Richard is  particularly poignant.  So many lasting musical memories from them with the work they did for Disney and a couple non-Disney that stand out as favorites from my childhood - Charlotte's Web and Chitty Chitty Bang Bang.



Kathy...I saw that documentary, and poignant is a good word.  I was surprised that the brothers weren't particularly close.  Interesting how they could work together so well but on a personal level just couldn't seem to be connected as much as I would have thought.  The footage on that documentary is awesome including Walt and so many others through the years.  They also revealed that Mary Poppin's "Feed the Birds" was Walt's all-time favorite song.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Today we are headed back to US/IOA.  We are eating at Mama Dellas at the Portifino Resort (Teapot told us about this one) tonight.



I love Portofino Resort.  I was lucky enough to stay there for 10 days on a business trip several years ago and I think the theming rivals that of any Disney resort hotel.  Sitting out on the plaza with an adult beverage and looking out over the water is a great feeling.  Enjoy your dinner!  



> So with my Braves shirt on, I went directly too him, like an ol friend, put my hand on his shoulder, shook his other hand and told him I was honored to meet him.  He saw I was fan by the shirt, asked where we were from, and I proceeded to tell him how I appreciate said loyalty to the Braves and how I admired what he had done with the team.  Braves for so long had been the punching bag of jokes among MLB teams.  He made it cool to be a fan.
> 
> I dont get overly excited when I see someone of stature out, but he is more than that to me.  He reminds me of my Dads time in the pages of history, those guys who refuse to quit, who came from humble starts, became successful, and all the while, stayed down to earth.  Bobby was just like that.
> Down to earth, even for a little ol fan like me.



Jimmy...what a great moment for you!   That would be like me running into Whitey Herzog, who is similarly a down-to-earth guy.  Bobby Cox was a great manager and he had a great run with the Braves.  I know exactly what you mean about seeing celebrities and leaving them alone, but I know that you handled the meeting with sincere appreciation and I'm equally sure that Bobby was glad to have the chance to talk to you for a bit.  Very cool.


----------



## Inkmahm

jimmytammy said:


> Work is _way_ overrated, now vacation time, thats a whole nother matter
> 
> I could see myself skipping US/IOA and heading to Epcot(if I had the tickets)



Exactly!  I know I should feel guilty, but I don't!

We have AP's for Disney so all it cost us was the value of the ticket at Universal that we "wasted."  But neither of us was interested in spending any more time at Universal so heading back to Epcot made a lot more sense.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Jimmy - Thanks for sharing your expereince meeting Bobby Cox!  

You know, America is made up of many who "_refuse to quit, who came from humble starts, became successful, and all the while, stayed down to earth"_.  So when we see them, being respectful of the circumstances, famous to many, or famous to only a few, we should remember to say _Thanks_ for setting the example!


----------



## DizGirl20

Hello Groupies,

Thought I would come to you for some advice.  Which would you choose for your last night: Artist Point or HDDR?  I have ADRs at Artist Point but I checked HDDR and there is availability.  It will be myself, DH, DD11 and DD14.  We are new owners at VWL so we will be coming back in the years to come - good to know that whatever option we don't choose we can always come back to!  We have never been to AP.  Last went to to HDDR in 2000 when my oldest was 3 years old and my youngest wasn't born yet!

At first I was thinking nice relaxing dinner at Artist Point, some swim time, then back to the room to pack.  But now I am thinking the girls might enjoy some fun at HDDR the last night!  Your thoughts???  Thanks so much!


----------



## Granny

DizGirl20 said:


> Hello Groupies,
> 
> Thought I would come to you for some advice.  Which would you choose for your last night: Artist Point or HDDR?  I have ADRs at Artist Point but I checked HDDR and there is availability.  It will be myself, DH, DD11 and DD14.  We are new owners at VWL so we will be coming back in the years to come - good to know that whatever option we don't choose we can always come back to!  We have never been to AP.  Last went to to HDDR in 2000 when my oldest was 3 years old and my youngest wasn't born yet!
> 
> At first I was thinking nice relaxing dinner at Artist Point, some swim time, then back to the room to pack.  But now I am thinking the girls might enjoy some fun at HDDR the last night!  Your thoughts???  Thanks so much!



Hi Robyn!  First of all, let us congratulate you on your new ownership at VWL.  We're not exactly unbiased, but we think it's the best DVC resort of them all!  

In answer to your question, either option would obviously work.  Have you scheduled a meal at Whispering Canyon Cafe?  If so, that might fill the "fun meal" quota for you.  

Personally, I kind of like the relaxing evening, great food option of Artist Point.  Makes for a nice end to the vacation, and any chance kids get to swim is always a big plus!   

As you say, the best part of this decision is that it isn't a once-in-a-lifetime choice.  As my family went on trips to WDW, we always looked for at least one new experience to add to our memory banks.   Leaving some things for the next trip always drove up the anticipation and helped prevent WDW burn out.  

I think you can go either way with this, but that's my two cents.  Enjoy your vacation planning and your ownership at VWL!!


----------



## twokats

MiaSRN62 said:


> ladytink75.............March 7​
> Sorry we missed your birthday yesterday *Ladytink75* !  But hope you had a wonderful day ! HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!!!



Maria,

Did not mean for you to get the jump on me on the first birthday that Muushka is gone.  Got sidetracked last night and just now online for today, so

Happy Birthday ladytink75!!  Hope it is a very magical and wonderful day!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny and Dad
Thanks for the words towards meeting Bobby Cox.  I knew you folks would get my meaning behind it.


----------



## jimmytammy

Spent time at US today, way more time than anticipated.  US/IOA has a lot to offer, but I have to say, disappointed in the constant bombardment that they allow marketing to stop you on every corner.  One guy approached us to asks us about kitchen faucets.  I know these guys are just doing their job, but I am on vacation to get away from construction,so I told him last thing I wanted to talk about was faucets.  He got the message and quickly realized he had already asked us once before.  My problem with the whole deal...we had paid good money to get into the park, why bombard us with this.

High horse over.  Glad to be in WDW.  Love staying here though we are away during days.  

Mama Dellas at Portifino was outstanding(thanks teapot for the heads up).


----------



## MiaSRN62

I will have to look up the documentary on the Sherman brothers for sure. Not sure how I will find it though ? Wonder if Netflix has stuff like that ?  

*Inkmahm*....definitely DO NOT feel guilty !  I think it's awesome that you're looking at the glass as half full ! 

*Jimmy*....so very cool you got to meet Mr Cox.  Glad you got that "moment".  Also enjoying hearing about your daily adventures---but what is this about faucets ?? I think I'm confused ? 


And no problem *twokats* ! My daughter is home for a week from FSU on spring break and I felt bad I missed Ladytink's birthday by a day.  We had spent the day at the Philly Flower Show. What a shot of beauty for this "winter weary" DIS'er.  Loved the Hawaii theme this year---now I want to go to there


----------



## jimmytammy

Mia

US is allowing marketing researchers in the park and they are trying to stop you on every corner to ask you a series of questions about products.  It is a bit annoying as you are just enjoying your day and cant get away from it.  As T said, if they were in booths and you chose to participate that would be fine, but to pay hefty prices to get into the park, then be bombarded with these guys running up to you and trying to corner you

WDW does the same but it is a lot less obvious as rides are sponsored by companies, but its not so in your face.  Just my observation.


----------



## horselover

Hi Groupies!  I'm back from the World.  Had a wonderful time.  First solo trip.  It took a bit to get used to being alone & I admit there were times I was missing the family, but once I embraced the freedom of it it was fantastic.  No one to get ready but me.  If I felt like doing 3 parks in a day (which I did) I did it.  If I felt like having a carrot cake cookie for breakfast (which I did!) I had it.  That would not have been a good example to set for the children.         I've already told DH he should be expecting this to be an annual (I hope) thing for me.  I may invite someone to join from time to time but if I went again alone I'd have no problem with that.  I went on the Wild Africa Trek on Sunday.  It was fantastic!  I highly recommend it as long as you have no mobility issues.  If anyone is interested in seeing those pics let me know.  I'd be happy to post some once I receive my photo CD in the mail.

I'm happy to report I did make it over to the Lodge for a visit.          Sadly I did not have time to sit by the quiet pool, but at least I had a visit.  I tried to find things to take pics of that I didn't already have but I failed miserably!       I think I have pictures of every possible angle of the Lodge & it's surroundings so these will likely be pics you've seen before but here goes.





















And this one is just for Cheer4Bison





This one is obviously not the Lodge but I think it's beautiful so I'm going to share.  Took this on my sunrise walk around Crescent Lake on Sat.





Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## stopher1

horselover said:


> Hi Groupies!  I'm back from the World.  Had a wonderful time.  First solo trip.  It took a bit to get used to being alone & I admit there were times I was missing the family, *but once I embraced the freedom of it it was fantastic.  *No one to get ready but me.  If I felt like doing 3 parks in a day (which I did) I did it.  If I felt like having a carrot cake cookie for breakfast (which I did!) I had it.  That would not have been a good example to set for the children.     * I've already told DH he should be expecting this to be an annual (I hope) thing for me.
> *



That is so awesome!  Wonderful pictures.  Thank you for sharing, Julie. Welcome back.  Glad you enjoyed your solo time.  While I really love going with the family -but after so many times going solo for one reason or another - I absolutely love those trips as well, for a variety of reasons - there's just something special about those trips that doesn't quite come with family trips.  You are so right - the freedom is remarkable.      One of my favorites is not having to stop & wait for others who suddenly need a restroom break.... just 5 or 10 minutes after you already did that, and they didn't need to go then.  And yes, ice cream or cake for breakfast!!  Eat where you want to.  Go on what you want to.  Hop to another park or destination if you want to - with NO complaining.  Sigh.  I like those kinds of experiences.


----------



## Granny

Julie...thanks for the pictures.  I know what you mean about looking for new photos to take at WL and VWL.  Hard to find new shots or angles.  Still, it is always great to see those great reminders of our beloved Lodge.  And I'll raise my hand to vote yes for seeing some pictures of the Wild Africa Trek.  You know us groupies....we're a very visual bunch of folks!  

Jimmy...hope your trip continues to be a good one.  We went to Universal last year and didn't see the marketing people you mention, other than in the parking garage walkway area.  I agree with you...that HP ride is pretty incredible.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Julie* - Wild Africa Trek -  me, too; I want to see!  Thanks!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny
I wouldnt have as much problem in the parking area as you arent in the parks yet.  Im sure even then it would be annoying.

Rode the revamped Spidey and it was awesome!!  We waited in single riders line for 45 mins.

Hit Forbidden Journey(HP) twice single riders line literally a walk on.  Ate at 3 broomsticks again, really good for CS.  More frozen butterbeer.

Saw Sinbad show.  Shows at US/IOA def. need some Disney magic, showmanship is very lacking and they make cracks at WDW, but I think they do this because they cant live up to WDW standards.
Some shows like Disaster and Terminator are cool in how live and movie intermingle with each other.

I think we all agree WDW is far better fit for us than the Darkside.  Darkside has some really cool rides, but then so many stores between attractions, marketing, etc. I might go back in 10 yrs(or later).  

Going to one more Braves game Fri. before home on Sat.  All in all its been a great trip, really enjoy just being at OKW/WDW.  Heading to Ohana tonight.


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> Hi Groupies!  I'm back from the World.  Had a wonderful time.  First solo trip.  It took a bit to get used to being alone & I admit there were times I was missing the family, but once I embraced the freedom of it it was fantastic.  No one to get ready but me.  If I felt like doing 3 parks in a day (which I did) I did it.  If I felt like having a carrot cake cookie for breakfast (which I did!) I had it.  That would not have been a good example to set for the children.         I've already told DH he should be expecting this to be an annual (I hope) thing for me.  I may invite someone to join from time to time but if I went again alone I'd have no problem with that.  I went on the Wild Africa Trek on Sunday.  It was fantastic!  I highly recommend it as long as you have no mobility issues.  If anyone is interested in seeing those pics let me know.  I'd be happy to post some once I receive my photo CD in the mail.
> 
> I'm happy to report I did make it over to the Lodge for a visit.          Sadly I did not have time to sit by the quiet pool, but at least I had a visit.  I tried to find things to take pics of that I didn't already have but I failed miserably!       I think I have pictures of every possible angle of the Lodge & it's surroundings so these will likely be pics you've seen before but here goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is just for Cheer4Bison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is obviously not the Lodge but I think it's beautiful so I'm going to share.  Took this on my sunrise walk around Crescent Lake on Sat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.



Glad you made it home safe and had a great trip!  

At this point I will just wait and get pics up ASAP after getting home.  T has to help me and I dont want to bother her to get photobucket going.  So all those pics I promised are still forthcoming, just will do later than sooner.


----------



## cheer4bison

Julie, 

Thanks so much for the bison shot in front of our beloved lodge!  So nice of you to remember that's one of my favorite places and photo spots at WL.  Definitely put a smile on my face tonight.


----------



## Linda67

Wonderful pictures

Thanks so much for brightening up my morning


----------



## twokats

OK, Groupies!

Heads up. . . . . . tomorrow is an important day. . . . . . 

Icecoldpenguin (Teresa) will be celebrating her day 

Happy Birthday Teresa!!

Hope it is a great one.


----------



## stopher1

Hello Groupies!  Happy Friday!

It's been a busy week around my house, and spring has definitely sprung!  Almost time to get out and start doing a little in the yard - but not quite yet.  Our crocuses have started to bloom, and the tulips are breaking out of the ground starting to shoot up.  Wow.  The winter that really wasn't is just about over.  

Hey, I know that some of you like to cruise, and some of you might even be considering a cruise yet this year.  Anyone ever been to Bermuda?  Well we'd love to have you along on a sailing in October, if you have the time, resources and any inclination.  RCI and my franchisor put together a nifty deal for us to share with anyone who might be interested.  You can learn about it here if you have any curiosity about it at all.  It's not DCL, and it's not the Lodge, but it might be fun to sail away together.  I'm working on putting together a Dis Dad's cruise for next year for my buddies over on the Dad's board... anyone have any interest in a Groupies cruise?  I could put something together if there's interest...   

Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Mia
> 
> US is allowing marketing researchers in the park and they are trying to stop you on every corner to ask you a series of questions about products.  It is a bit annoying as you are just enjoying your day and cant get away from it.  As T said, if they were in booths and you chose to participate that would be fine, but to pay hefty prices to get into the park, then be bombarded with these guys running up to you and trying to corner you
> 
> WDW does the same but it is a lot less obvious as rides are sponsored by companies, but its not so in your face.  Just my observation.



Wow *JT*.  <shaking my head> at US. I can't imagine they're getting good feedback from their guests about this ?  That would SO annoy me.  

Hi *Julie* ! Welcome back ! Glad you had a great solo trip. I can imagine it would take some getting used to. I spent ONE day in WDW alone and felt it was difficult to adjust to.  Your photos are beautiful.  And please share your African Trek pics !  PS : carrot cake cookie ??? WHERE are these please ??!!!


----------



## shoes99

Trying to do a little post cruise planning. We get off the Fantasy on Sat May 26th and are taking DCL transfers to the VWL.  We will probably get to the resort by 10:30AM, I know I will have to check my luggage with bell services since villas are usually not ready that early.  We have a studio for 2 nights, anyone have any experience with getting off the ship and having a villa ready early.  It would be a Sat checkin for  a studio.
Michele


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Icecoldpengiun!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Went to the game today and got Bobby Cox autograph on my Braves cap and also got him to sign a ball for my Dad as well.  He nodded his head like he recognized me(or maybe not) but I can think it anyway

Heading home tomorrow


----------



## MiaSRN62

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ICECOLDPENGUIN !​


----------



## Corinne

*Julie~*glad you had a nice trip and loved your photos! Loved the sunrise/YC lighthouse photo

*JT~* I was wondering where your photos were! I look forward to seeing them as always!

*Stopher~* I PM'd you about adding my May trip to the list, hope you rec'd it. Thanks!

 *ICECOLDPENGUIN!!*


----------



## horselover

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi *Julie* ! Welcome back ! Glad you had a great solo trip. I can imagine it would take some getting used to. I spent ONE day in WDW alone and felt it was difficult to adjust to.  Your photos are beautiful.  And please share your African Trek pics !  PS : carrot cake cookie ??? WHERE are these please ??!!!









These little beauties can be found at the Writer's Shop at DHS.  It's near Star Tours heading towards Lights, Motor, Action.  I've also seen them at the sweets shop near Starring Rolls.  I'd recommend trying to have it at the Writer's Workshop.  Try to grab one of the window seats (where I was when I took the pic).  It's a great spot to enjoy your snack & people watch at the same time.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ICECOLDPENGUIN!!!


----------



## stopher1

Corinne said:


> *
> Stopher~ I PM'd you about adding my May trip to the list, hope you rec'd it. Thanks!
> *


*

I did Corinne.  It's on my to do list for this weekend. *


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Birthdy Icecoldpenguin!!  

And a Belated Happy Birthday to LadyTink75!  



horselover said:


> These little beauties can be found at the Writer's Shop at DHS.  It's near Star Tours heading towards Lights, Motor, Action.  I've also seen them at the sweets shop near Starring Rolls.  I'd recommend trying to have it at the Writer's Workshop.  Try to grab one of the window seats (where I was when I took the pic).  It's a great spot to enjoy your snack & people watch at the same time.



Yum Yum!!  Had one of these back in May sitting outside SciFi.  Glad you had a great trip Julie!


----------



## DiznyDi

horselover said:


> These little beauties can be found at the Writer's Shop at DHS.  It's near Star Tours heading towards Lights, Motor, Action.  I've also seen them at the sweets shop near Starring Rolls.  I'd recommend trying to have it at the Writer's Workshop.  Try to grab one of the window seats (where I was when I took the pic).  It's a great spot to enjoy your snack & people watch at the same time.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ICECOLDPENGUIN!!!



DDad and I enjoy this very spot each and every trip!  Depending on the weather/season it's either hot coffee or iced coffee.  Sometimes a latte.  We used to get the crispy rice block - unfortunately the blocks are no longer available. 

I'll also add my Happy Birthday IceColdPenguin!


For our Groupies on Daylight Savings Time, don't forget to turn your clocks ahead tonight!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Popping in for a couple of comments from my recent VWL stay. LOVED IT!! At check in I requested one of the corner dedicated studio rooms...well the CM worked his magic and we got one! Rm. 3531. Excellent view, the balcony is a little more private, close to the elevators. It seemed bigger than the usual studios too. Room was clean and in good repair. The hallways carpet look to be buckling a bit. Does anyone know when VWL will get a refurb?
Only downer was that one washing machine was down. Since we stayed in a studio I do use the laundry. Spoke with the manager, they assured me a repair request had been initiated. I never saw it fixed however. How long does it take to fix a washing machine?

We are done with the CS dining plan. All the food is basically the same except for a few park CS places. The flat breads are so small!! The largest was from Wolf Gang Puck's where we needed a take home box.

Bus service was EXCELLENT!! Hardly any wait for any bus. It is always so nice to return home to QUIET Wilderness Lodge Villas!


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> These little beauties can be found at the Writer's Shop at DHS.



We go in there every time and I have never noticed those.  I am so getting one in May! It looks like a whoopie pie! yum!



stopher1 said:


> I did Corinne.  It's on my to do list for this weekend.



 Thanks Stopher (it's the little things!!)


----------



## blossomz

Happy Birthday Ice Cold Penguin!!

Yum...I love those carrot cake cookies!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

We are back home(the reality one)

Traffic was a bit crazy.  We saw 3 wrecks within a 20 mile stretch along the GA/SC border that backed us up 1 1/2 hrs.  2 wrecks involved cars on their roofs, another a 18 wheeler on its side.  Usually we dont experience bad traffic on the way to or from, but yesterday people were really taking chances.  Just glad to be home safe and sound.


----------



## Granny

BWV Dreamin said:


> Popping in for a couple of comments from my recent VWL stay. LOVED IT!! At check in I requested one of the corner dedicated studio rooms...well the CM worked his magic and we got one! Rm. 3531. Excellent view, the balcony is a little more private, close to the elevators. It seemed bigger than the usual studios too. Room was clean and in good repair. The hallways carpet look to be buckling a bit. Does anyone know when VWL will get a refurb?
> 
> 
> Bus service was EXCELLENT!! Hardly any wait for any bus. It is always so nice to return home to QUIET Wilderness Lodge Villas!



BWV Dreamin....glad to hear that you had a great trip!   I think that VWL had a refurb just last year, but that was the inside of the villas.  Sounds like the hallways are due for a little work too.  And the quick bus service is always a nice bonus.  We've had hit or miss at all the resorts for bus service, and we always consider ourselves fortunate for any waits under 20 minutes.  



jimmytammy said:


> We are back home(the reality one)
> 
> Traffic was a bit crazy.  We saw 3 wrecks within a 20 mile stretch along the GA/SC border that backed us up 1 1/2 hrs.  2 wrecks involved cars on their roofs, another a 18 wheeler on its side.  Usually we dont experience bad traffic on the way to or from, but yesterday people were really taking chances.  Just glad to be home safe and sound.



Wow, that makes for a long trip home.  We're all glad you made it home safe and sound too.  And it sounds like you had a very nice trip overall.  Glad that you were able to get a dose of Disney fix to hold you for a while.


----------



## MiaSRN62

_Carrot cake cookie _----now that's how I'm going to do breakfast when I'm there in May !  It's on my list....thanks *Julie *!



*BWV Dreamin*.....welcome back and glad you had a nice trip. What view did you have ? Was it the covered walkway from the main WL to the Villas ? If so, I think I had this room back in 2007 ? But I'm not 100% sure. I was very close to the VWL lobby/elevator. 

*JT* Welcome back to your other home and hope you're planning your next trip soon. That traffic and those accidents sounded horrible !


And upcoming "happy trails" wishes to *Inkmahm/Dynaguy *13-15 BLT - followed by 16-19 THV !!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Hi Maria, view was lakeside woods view. Pool to the left. Trash room was directly across from us if that rings a bell.



MiaSRN62 said:


> _Carrot cake cookie _----now that's how I'm going to do breakfast when I'm there in May !  It's on my list....thanks *Julie *!
> 
> 
> 
> *BWV Dreamin*.....welcome back and glad you had a nice trip. What view did you have ? Was it the covered walkway from the main WL to the Villas ? If so, I think I had this room back in 2007 ? But I'm not 100% sure. I was very close to the VWL lobby/elevator.
> 
> *JT* Welcome back to your other home and hope you're planning your next trip soon. That traffic and those accidents sounded horrible !
> 
> 
> And upcoming "happy trails" wishes to *Inkmahm/Dynaguy *13-15 BLT - followed by 16-19 THV !!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Ok, got ya BWV Dreamin......I actually like the lakeside/pool view much better.  Thanks for sharing 

Hope everyone had a nice weekend....some really nice/mild weather here in PA this coming week.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Julie -* Oh, gosh, please stop telling everybody about the best rest spot in DHS!  DiznyDi was right (as always )!  And the carrot cake cookie is especially tasty while sitting on the stools looking out through your private looking glass onto the families rushing about.  I love it, but please stop telling everyone about it.  Last time, I had to wait while unsuspecting ladies wasted time comparing shopping items while occupying the stools.  Oh drat, oh drat; but waiting was worth it!  Most wait and lounge on the couch in front of the TV, but the corner looking glass is for me! 

And speaking of cool places to sit, next time you are in MK and have bought eats at the Main Street Bakery or Casey's, take your tray of goodies and head for either the old Noodle Station Terrace area (sorry, can't remember what it is called now), or better yet, the blind alleyway just down the way from the bakery.  The alleyway seems to never have anyone using the seating.

*Jimmy -* Thanks for your report and details of your Spring Training experience.  Glad you're all home safely.


----------



## sleepydog25

DizGirl20 said:


> Hello Groupies,
> 
> Thought I would come to you for some advice. Which would you choose for your last night: Artist Point or HDDR? I have ADRs at Artist Point but I checked HDDR and there is availability. It will be myself, DH, DD11 and DD14. We are new owners at VWL so we will be coming back in the years to come - good to know that whatever option we don't choose we can always come back to! We have never been to AP. Last went to to HDDR in 2000 when my oldest was 3 years old and my youngest wasn't born yet!
> 
> At first I was thinking nice relaxing dinner at Artist Point, some swim time, then back to the room to pack. But now I am thinking the girls might enjoy some fun at HDDR the last night! Your thoughts??? Thanks so much!


Here's another vote for AP.  *Luvvwl* and I eat there every trip, and it's usually our last dinner of the visit.  It has become something of a tradition for us, especially since it holds such wonderful memories for us.  To be bluntly honest, the quality of the experience and food has been inconsistent the last few meals, but even then, AP is a dining experience that outshines most other restaurants on property to include HDDR.  After dinner, we enjoy strolling the grounds of the Lodge, sitting on the beach (where you can catch EWP), and going for an evening swim.  Now, I'm wishing we were there!  Either way, however, you'll have many years of wonderful family time together.  Enjoy!


----------



## Inkmahm

Ackkk!!!  We leave tomorrow and I'm still not ready.  Haven't even started packing and still have a lot to do around here before we can leave.  I'm working on all the tax returns for the family today (turns out my brother needs his to be able to do college funding requests for the kids- due March 15).   

We're really looking forward to the trip although we'll be missing beautiful weather here at home, too.  It is supposed to be 75 here on Wednesday!  Odd weather for Wisconsin for sure.

We always fly Airtran and I have a surprise for my whole family tomorrow.  I upgraded everyone to business class seating so half of business class will be the six of us tomorrow!  My sister knows because I had to update her flights from Msp and she'd have seen it when she checked in online. But my mom and the two nieces won't know until we get to the plane and they discover they are in business class instead of coach.


----------



## Corinne

Have a great trip Ink!


----------



## DiznyDi

Bye, bye Inkmahm and Dynaguy! Have a fabulous trip and enjoy that business class ride on your way down! Check in with us when you can.


----------



## jimmytammy

Have a great trip Ink!!


----------



## eliza61

Happy Travels Inkmahm and Dynaguy.  Be safe and have fun.


----------



## Inkmahm

I'm finally just about packed and ready to go.  Our Owners Locker has already been delivered to BLT!  Now we just have to catch up with it.
Looking forward to watching Wishes from our MK view villa tonight.  Or maybe going to the top lounge to watch, not sure yet. I guess it depends on how tired everyone is by then.

Today is my mom's birthday so it will be nice to end the day with fireworks "just for her."


----------



## Granny

Inkmahm...have a great trip.  Watching Wishes from your room balcony (with the television tuned to the audio) sounds like a magical way to wrap up your mom's birthday.   That's the option I'd choose, but the lounge courtyard viewing is pretty awesome too.  

Wishing you safe travels and lots of Moosedust on this trip!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Have a great stay in WDW and at BLT *Ink* !!!!!  Happy birthday to your mom   Now.....*GET PACKIN' *!!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Wishing everybody a Happy Wednesday!!


----------



## horselover

Hi Groupies!  Just popping in for a quick hello.           Hope everyone is doing well.

Inkmahm - have a good trip!

Still waiting for the WAT photo CD to arrive.  I'll post those pics when it comes.

Oh & I'm not sure I mentioned that right after I got home from my trip my new VWL points showed up in my account so I was able to add the missing days to our Christmas reservation.  So now we are all set for 12/20-27 again at our Lodge!            2013 will be a year off because those Christmas stays are really a point killer.    

Have a great day all!


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> Wishing everybody a Happy Wednesday!!



It IS a happy Wednesday!

It is sunny right now (64°F) with a high later today of 71°F. Tomorrow is much of the same with a high of 74°F!

I love winter in Ohio! 
(Can't imagine why DiznyDi wants to move to Florida!?!)


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hey, where is everybody?  I can’t believe that there were no posts all afternoon, evening, and night, and we were still only half way down the post page!

Spring fever must really be acting on us!

OK – anybody ever go to the Disney miniature golfing near the Swan/Dolphin?  We are thinking of going after one of the Welcome Home Wednesday events.  Any pros/cons out there?

Have a GREAT day, but watch your back, it is the _Ides of March_!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Dad
Im here  Ides of March are upon us for sure.  Hope it turns out a great one for everyone!!

That golf sounds fun


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> Hey, where is everybody?  I cant believe that there were no posts all afternoon, evening, and night, and we were still only half way down the post page!
> 
> Spring fever must really be acting on us!
> 
> OK  anybody ever go to the Disney miniature golfing near the Swan/Dolphin?  We are thinking of going after one of the Welcome Home Wednesday events.  Any pros/cons out there?
> 
> Have a GREAT day, but watch your back, it is the _Ides of March_!



Hi Dizny Dad.  We played mini golf there in Dec.  It was a lot of fun.  If you have an AP the discount was 50%.  If not, bring your DVC card.  I think that discount is 20%, but it might be only 10%.  I can't remember.  If you go at night & time it right you can hear the Fantasmic music.   Have fun!


----------



## eliza61

Dizny Dad said:


> Hey, where is everybody?  I cant believe that there were no posts all afternoon, evening, and night, and we were still only half way down the post page!
> 
> Spring fever must really be acting on us!
> 
> OK  anybody ever go to the Disney miniature golfing near the Swan/Dolphin?  We are thinking of going after one of the Welcome Home Wednesday events.  Any pros/cons out there?
> 
> *Have a GREAT day, but watch your back, it is the Ides of March*!



LOL.  Ides of march indeed.  I did not know the history behind this saying,  google is truly my friend...  

We did the miniature golf course once a few years back.  It's called Fantasia gardens and has a lot of characters or references to the Sorceres apprentice movie.  there is another one near blizzard beach also.

We are horrible miniature golfers (we also suck at regular golf but that's another story. ) which made it all the more fun.


----------



## Granny

DDad...Fantasia Gardens is a lot of fun.  I think there are two "regular" miniature golf courses, then a unique (for me) course that is all real grass.  It is a fun time, and something that people of all ages can enjoy.  Makes for a nice change of pace to the crush of the parks.  But the miniature golf courses can get quite busy as well.  You might want to touch base with them to find out when it is not so crowded.  I know the evenings can get really jammed.

Beware the Ides of March?    Naw, there aren't any backstabbers on this thread!!  

Very timely with the Shakespeare reference as DW & I are going to a Shakespeare play tonight... fortunately one of them that doesn't end up with everyone dead.


----------



## twokats

Dizny Dad said:


> Hey, where is everybody?  I can’t believe that there were no posts all afternoon, evening, and night, and we were still only half way down the post page!
> 
> Spring fever must really be acting on us!
> 
> OK – anybody ever go to the Disney miniature golfing near the Swan/Dolphin?  We are thinking of going after one of the Welcome Home Wednesday events.  Any pros/cons out there?
> 
> Have a GREAT day, but watch your back, it is the _Ides of March_!



Was around looking, but unable to post.  Corporation returns were due today so I was up late making sure all my clients were ready to submit.  I am not crazy about corporation returns, especially since they come right in the middle of regular returns.  Hard to believe there is only one more month of the regular tax season left.  

We have not ever done any of the miniature golf.  Have to agree, I am not any good at it, never have been.  My DH is a fairly good golfer, but he has never expressed an interest in miniature golf.  

The Ides of March. . . . has always meant a lot to my family because it is the birthday of my brother and one of his sons.

Our countdown is 62 days until we are at the lodge.  Got a lot to do between now and then, but I am so looking forward to the first trip to Florida alone with DH.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . DW & I are going to a Shakespeare play tonight... fortunately one of them that doesn't end up with everyone dead.



Really; there is one of those? 

And hey, THANKS everyone for the putting information!

*Julie* - 50% discount with AP - Cool! DiznyDi will love that! THANKS!

*Eliza *- Fantasia Gardens w/ references to the Sorceres Apprentice - Cool! DD will really love that! THANKS!

*Twokats* - So sorry DiznyDi & I will miss you, but we'll leave some magic for you and your DH!

*Granny* - Real Grass?  Do I have to replace my divots?


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> *Granny* - Real Grass?  Do I have to replace my divots?



Well, they have a tee box, "fairway" and then a green and you only use a putter.  The length of the holes look to be about the same as miniature golf holes, with lots of swales and hills of course.   But I guess if you normally generate a divot with your putter  , you would be expected to replace it.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . .  if you normally generate a divot with your putter  , you would be expected to replace it.



I'll practice before I go.

*Granny* - How was your Shakespeare experience?  As engaging as Finding Nemo, or as love filled as Beauty & the Beast?


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> I'll practice before I go.
> 
> *Granny* - How was your Shakespeare experience?  As engaging as Finding Nemo, or as love filled as Beauty & the Beast?



It was actually a very good adaptation.  It was set in New Orleans, but the language was mostly the Shakespeare lines.  I enjoyed it, my wife not so much.  

I'd say it was not as deep in plot or character development as Beauty and the Beast or Nemo.  But then again, that's a pretty high bar to clear.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks
Just got to share, im a high tech redneck now!  Got a iPad 2 mon. To help me out at work.  I can get emails where I was constantly calling T before to get her to look up.
High tech hillbilly suits me better
Hope all have a great weekend!!!


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> Just got to share, im a high tech redneck now!  Got a iPad 2 mon. To help me out at work.  I can get emails where I was constantly calling T before to get her to look up.
> High tech hillbilly suits me better
> Hope all have a great weekend!!!



Kati says 'Way to go'

Now you match her.  She loves it and was so proud when she got it!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Dizny Dad*....if it's a real hot day, I'd choose Wintersummerland mini golf. If it's not oppressively hot then Fantasia mini golf is great. Try early morning or early/late evening for Fantasia. It's much more of an open course. Wintersummerland has some shade here and there.  Both are fun !  

Happy St Patty's Day everyone !


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> Kati says 'Way to go'
> 
> Now you match her.  She loves it and was so proud when she got it!



Tell Kati we are now kindred spirits not just through our love of VWL but our mutual admiration of our iPads  And tell her hello from us!!


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> Just got to share, im a high tech redneck now!  Got a iPad 2 mon. To help me out at work.  I can get emails where I was constantly calling T before to get her to look up.
> High tech hillbilly suits me better
> Hope all have a great weekend!!!



Excellent!  Right now I probably have too any iPads.  I'm thinking about trading in my white, 64GB AT&T iPad 2 for a $460 amazon.com gift card.


----------



## sleepydog25

MiaSRN62 said:


> Happy St Patty's Day everyone !


Not picking on  you, Maria, but when I saw this, I started chuckling because of a link sent to me by my son-in-law.  Rather than provide a link, I've copied the material below.  It's quite humorous. . .

*The provisional government*
of
*Paddy, Not Patty*


*to the people of the New World.*




Each and every year millions of Irish, Irish-_ish_ and amateur alcoholics are needlessly distracted from their Holy Tradition of drinking themselves into a stupor in the name of *Saint Patrick*, a Roman Briton slave holding the dubious honour of bringing Christianity to an island that would use it as another convenient excuse to blatter the hell out of each other for centuries.
*The source of this terrible distraction?*
An onslaught of half-hearted, dyed-green references to *St. Patrick's Day* as *St. Patty's Day*.
It gnaws at them. It riles them up. It makes them want to fight you know, more than usual.
It's *Paddy*, not *Patty*. _Ever._
*Saint Patrick's Day?* _Grand._
*Paddy's Day?* _Sure, dead-on._
*St. Pat's?* _Aye, if ye must._
*St. Patty?* _No, ye goat!_

*Paddy* is derived from the Irish, *Pádraig*, hence those mysterious, emerald double-Ds.
*Patty* is the diminutive of *Patricia*, or a burger, and just not something you call a fella.
There's not a sinner in Ireland that would call a Patrick, Patty. It's insulting. It's really as simple as that.
*Grand wee versions*


Paddy
Pat
Packie
Podge
Pád
Pod

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## crabbie1

I have done both the summer and winterland golf courses and the winterland is great.We did it on an evening about 8pm and it was lovely all lit up in the dark.
As for shakespere I live near to stratford upon avon and saw Romeo and Juliet in a small theatre there. It was very ornate and cute.

Just a query, we have booked a onebedroom in august instead of a studio and just wondered which area to request as this will be our first visit. I am fully aware these are not guarenteed but this is our first DVC members visit


----------



## sleepydog25

crabbie1 said:


> I have done both the summer and winterland golf courses and the winterland is great.We did it on an evening about 8pm and it was lovely all lit up in the dark.
> As for shakespere I live near to stratford upon avon and saw Romeo and Juliet in a small theatre there. It was very ornate and cute.
> 
> Just a query, we have booked a onebedroom in august instead of a studio and just wondered which area to request as this will be our first visit. I am fully aware these are not guarenteed but this is our first DVC members visit


As most VWLers will tell you, the views essentially are of the woods, though if you're on the side toward the lake, you can catch glimpses of the water through said trees.  We usually request courtyard pool views as these rooms allow a nice view of the pool area and fairly decent views of the lake.  We also go for floor 3 or higher.  Still, you're mostly going to get trees. . .but you hopefully you will love VWL as much as we do.


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


>



Maria....this is just an awesome clip art!!  Perfect for us Groupies!     





jimmytammy said:


> High tech hillbilly suits me better



Jimmy...you're scaring me now.  Next thing you know you'll get rid of that rotary dial telephone of yours!  




sleepydog25 said:


> *St. Patty?* _No, ye goat!_



sleepydog...this was very funny!   Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Granny

Top of the day to all me wee Groupie friends!  

Looks like a little Irish luck was smiling down on me yesterday, as I was offered (and I accepted) a full time job!  I've been looking for the better part of two years and am very excited to get back into the corporate world.  My work will be in marketing, where I spent my career with my previous company.  

So Erin go Bragh, 'tis a fine day indeed!  Thanks for letting me share my news.


----------



## crabbie1

sleepydog25 said:


> As most VWLers will tell you, the views essentially are of the woods, though if you're on the side toward the lake, you can catch glimpses of the water through said trees.  We usually request courtyard pool views as these rooms allow a nice view of the pool area and fairly decent views of the lake.  We also go for floor 3 or higher.  Still, you're mostly going to get trees. . .but you hopefully you will love VWL as much as we do.



Really looking forward to it and woods sounds great. Always try and request high floor as think the view is better. Will just request high floor.Thankyou for that.


----------



## DiznyDi

Granny said:


> Top of the day to all me wee Groupie friends!
> 
> Looks like a little Irish luck was smiling down on me yesterday, as I was offered (and I accepted) a full time job!  I've been looking for the better part of two years and am very excited to get back into the corporate world.  My work will be in marketing, where I spent my career with my previous company.
> 
> So Erin go Bragh, 'tis a fine day indeed!  Thanks for letting me share my news.



Wonderful news Granny! 'Tis a very fine day, indeed!


----------



## cheer4bison

Congratulations, Granny, on the new job!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> sleepydog...this was very funny! Thanks for sharing it!


I thought it quite humorous, as well.  Glad you enjoyed it. . .and. . .CONGRATS!!!! Very happy for you!


----------



## sleepydog25

crabbie1 said:


> Really looking forward to it and woods sounds great. Always try and request high floor as think the view is better. Will just request high floor.Thankyou for that.


I'm sure you will love it.  For *luvvwl* and I, it's home away from home.


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> Top of the day to all me wee Groupie friends!
> 
> Looks like a little Irish luck was smiling down on me yesterday, as I was offered (and I accepted) a full time job!  I've been looking for the better part of two years and am very excited to get back into the corporate world.  My work will be in marketing, where I spent my career with my previous company.
> 
> So Erin go Bragh, 'tis a fine day indeed!  Thanks for letting me share my news.



Alright!!!  Great news, Granny!


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Top of the day to all me wee Groupie friends!
> 
> Looks like a little Irish luck was smiling down on me yesterday, as I was offered (and I accepted) a full time job!  I've been looking for the better part of two years and am very excited to get back into the corporate world.  My work will be in marketing, where I spent my career with my previous company.
> 
> So Erin go Bragh, 'tis a fine day indeed!  Thanks for letting me share my news.





What a wonderful way to start off a beautiful Sunday.  I love hearing great news about my friends.

*CONGRATULATIONS GRANNY*​


----------



## jimmytammy

Way to go Granny!!

I have some exciting news too.  Yesterday we booked VWL for Dec. 2-14.  After the trip we just took we were all missing not being in the WDW parks, so we decided to forgo the Aulani/GC trip for now.  With work being so prevalent now, T and I felt being that far away where a plane ride back wouldnt be as easy as one from FL(just in case I need too, hoping such will not be the case) WDW would suit us just fine, and we are all missing VWL.   For the sake of pts use, we may try to book at BWV at 7 mos, but will def. stay at VWL in May 2013 if that happens.


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> Wonderful news Granny! 'Tis a very fine day, indeed!





cheer4bison said:


> Congratulations, Granny, on the new job!





sleepydog25 said:


> I thought it quite humorous, as well.  Glad you enjoyed it. . .and. . .CONGRATS!!!! Very happy for you!





wildernessDad said:


> Alright!!!  Great news, Granny!





eliza61 said:


> What a wonderful way to start off a beautiful Sunday.  I love hearing great news about my friends.
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS GRANNY*​





jimmytammy said:


> Way to go Granny!!




Thanks you all so much for your kind words and genuine best wishes.  I knew my Groupie friends would be happy for me, and of course I was excited to share the news with such a wonderful group of people.  Of course, this might cut down my DIS Board time a bit, but I'll still be around!  



> I have some exciting news too.  Yesterday we booked VWL for Dec. 2-14.  After the trip we just took we were all missing not being in the WDW parks, so we decided to forgo the Aulani/GC trip for now.  With work being so prevalent now, T and I felt being that far away where a plane ride back wouldnt be as easy as one from FL(just in case I need too, hoping such will not be the case) WDW would suit us just fine, and we are all missing VWL.   For the sake of pts use, we may try to book at BWV at 7 mos, but will def. stay at VWL in May 2013 if that happens.




That's great news, and hopefully the points will work for you if you stay at VWL.  Funny how that works, as today we booked a week at VWL for Christmas this year.  We haven't stayed at VWL since the summer of 2009, so I'm hoping that I can get the time off from my new job to enjoy Christmas week (Dec 22 - 29).  We were thinking of renting out the points this year but with the new job I figured I'd be ready for some Lodge time by the end of the year.  We know that week is crazy crowded in the parks, but I know we'll enjoy being there if we can make the schedules work.

Sorry we'll miss you and your family, Jimmy.  But I know you'll have a wonderful time!


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> Top of the day to all me wee Groupie friends!
> 
> Looks like a little Irish luck was smiling down on me yesterday, as I was offered (and I accepted) a full time job!  I've been looking for the better part of two years and am very excited to get back into the corporate world.  My work will be in marketing, where I spent my career with my previous company.
> 
> So Erin go Bragh, 'tis a fine day indeed!  Thanks for letting me share my news.



Congratulations Granny!  That's wonderful news.


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> Congratulations Granny!  That's wonderful news.



Thanks so much.  I'm pretty hyped about it right now!  

And to all other Groupies continuing to look for work, keep at it!  Sometimes things work out.


----------



## twokats

Congratulations Granny!

Ok everyone, get those bells and whistles ready!

Tomorrow (or today on the east coast since I was so late getting home!!) is a very special day!

Happy Birthday, Inkmahm!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Congrats on the job Granny!  That's awesome!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Birthday Inkmahm!!! ​


----------



## Granny

Thanks, Kathy & twokats!  

And....

*Happy Birthday Inkmahm!!!*


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Inkmahm *- HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! 


*Granny* - Great News!  Sounds like it may be time to start planning your next Add-On for VWL!


----------



## eliza61

HAPPY BIRTHDAY INKMAHM


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Inkmahm!!


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY INKMAHM!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Isn't Inkmahm in Disney celebrating her birthday?

*Happy Birthday Inkmahm!*

Hope it's extra-special and lots of fun!


----------



## DiznyDi

jimmytammy said:


> ...
> 
> I have some exciting news too.  *Yesterday we booked VWL for Dec. 2-14. * ....


 

We'll be there Dec. 8-15.  Inkmahm and Dynaguy will be there the same time, too.  I think a meet is in order!


----------



## DizGirl20

Granny said:


> Hi Robyn!  First of all, let us congratulate you on your new ownership at VWL.  We're not exactly unbiased, but we think it's the best DVC resort of them all!
> 
> In answer to your question, either option would obviously work.  Have you scheduled a meal at Whispering Canyon Cafe?  If so, that might fill the "fun meal" quota for you.
> 
> Personally, I kind of like the relaxing evening, great food option of Artist Point.  Makes for a nice end to the vacation, and any chance kids get to swim is always a big plus!
> 
> As you say, the best part of this decision is that it isn't a once-in-a-lifetime choice.  As my family went on trips to WDW, we always looked for at least one new experience to add to our memory banks.   Leaving some things for the next trip always drove up the anticipation and helped prevent WDW burn out.
> 
> I think you can go either way with this, but that's my two cents.  Enjoy your vacation planning and your ownership at VWL!!



THANK YOU!  We will be checking in exactly 3 weeks from today, so you can not imagine our excitement!  

We have ADRs at AP, WCC and HDDR.  Other than that, anyone have recommendations about what we shouldn't miss around the Lodge?  OMGosh just talking about it makes me so excited!


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> We'll be there Dec. 8-15.  Inkmahm and Dynaguy will be there the same time, too.  I think a meet is in order!


Sounds good to me!!


----------



## Granny

DizGirl20 said:


> THANK YOU!  We will be checking in exactly 3 weeks from today, so you can not imagine our excitement!
> 
> We have ADRs at AP, WCC and HDDR.  Other than that, anyone have recommendations about what we shouldn't miss around the Lodge?  OMGosh just talking about it makes me so excited!



Robyn...as I recall, your daughters are both under 16 years old.  If you have any down time at WDW (yes, it can happen especially for us DVC vets), you might enjoy getting one of the Hidden Mickey sheets at Guest Services and looking around the Lodge and VWL for the various HM's that the sheet gives clues to.

Also, the Lodge tour itself is a nice way to spend an hour.  

Aside from that, enjoy the Lodge amenities, the Electric Water Pageant right offshore from the Lodge and some relaxing time.  We like to sit in the main lobby and watch newcomers coming through the doors and watching their eyes go up as their jaws come down.  

Have a great trip.


----------



## MiaSRN62

HAPPY BIRTHDAY INKMAHM !!!!​


----------



## Inkmahm

DiznyDi said:


> Isn't Inkmahm in Disney celebrating her birthday?
> 
> *Happy Birthday Inkmahm!*
> 
> Hope it's extra-special and lots of fun!



Yes, I was!   We did Animal Kingdom yesterday so I had lunch at Yak n Yeti.  Then dinner at Jiko.  It was a great birthday!  Thanks for the good wishes, everyone.  We are just about packed up and ready to head out for lunch and shopping at the warehouse in Winter Garden for Disney stuff.  Then I'm not sure exactly what for the rest of the afternoon before we fly out tonight. I'll have to catch up later on this thread.


----------



## wildernessDad

We decided to add our granddaughter to our upcoming May vacation at Jambo House GV!  She's all set to go, including airfare and tickets.


----------



## DiznyDi

wildernessDad said:


> We decided to add our granddaughter to our upcoming May vacation at Jambo House GV!  She's all set to go, including airfare and tickets.



Wonderful to get the family together! Enjoy your Grand Villa!


----------



## sleepydog25

DizGirl20 said:


> THANK YOU! We will be checking in exactly 3 weeks from today, so you can not imagine our excitement!
> 
> We have ADRs at AP, WCC and HDDR. Other than that, anyone have recommendations about what we shouldn't miss around the Lodge? OMGosh just talking about it makes me so excited!


Actually, I think most of us on this thread CAN imagine your excitement!  One of my favorite things to do at the Lodge is take the nature trail that leads out from behind the bike rental shop and run to FW and back. Naturally, you can just walk, too.  If you follow the nature trail to the right after about a quarter of a mile, it will lead you to the main paved pathway between FW and the Lodge. *Luvvwl* and I enjoy sitting on the beach at night watching the boats come and go, taking in the EWP, and even catching glimpses of Wishes in the sky high above the Contemporary. I've known a few folks to grab their favorite libation and then sit in a rocker on the Villas porch just to talk and people watch. As Granny says, watching newcomers walk into the main lobby of the Lodge is an activity all by itself. How I wish I was there now. . .


----------



## tea pot

Happy Birthday Inkmahm  

So glad you were able to celebrate in Our Happy Place

 what warehouse in Winter Garden???


----------



## Muushka

Whew!  This thread sure did grow while I was away!

We had a wonderful cruise.  We loved the new ship and enjoyed just about every minute on it.

The only minutes we didn't enjoy as much were the 3 days that it takes to get from NJ to warmer weather.  
But the trip back up more than made up for it.  It was warm and smooth waters for just about the entire return trip.
On the last late afternoon the fog rolled in.  You couldn't see a thing!  It was so strange.  And the horn blew every 60 or so seconds.
We were way up on the 12th deck, but it wasn't too loud, more interesting than anything.
We had a butler and I loved him.  We tried to get him to come home with us, but that didn't work out.
We told him it was our anniversary cruise and he did some very special things for us.  A dear man.

Enough about me!!

First off, *Granny*!  New job.  That is the best news.  

*TwoKats*!!  Awesome Birthday announcements, Kathy!  You rock.

And Happy Birthday to all who celebrate in March!!

*JT*, I enjoyed reading about your impressions of IOA and USF.  Glad you enjoyed them and I look forward to HP one of these days.
Congrats on the iPad!!!

*HL  *Thanks for the report/pics of the solo adventure.

*Stopher*, the cruise sounds great, but I added up our cruises.  In the past 11 months, we have cruised for 29 days!!!
But a Groupie cruise would be awesome.

*WD*, so glad your granddaughter will be joining you!


----------



## tea pot

Hello Groupies 
Yes I'm still among the living

Sorry to be such a truant member.

Reading back you have been a busy group 
Congrats to all regarding new jobs, family celebrations, 
encounters with the famous, and all the excitement in planning upcoming trips.

Sadly  we had to cancel our Trip in April to our Beloved Lodge.
I was so looking forward to it because we would of been there on my Birthday.
 DH's work is turned up side down re-org etc. 
We've been through this so many times. We're able to book a much shorter stay in late April-Early May
 but I"m not sure we will be able to keep that one.

Here's the Good News 
 First *Thank You Thank You Horselover!!!!!* 
because of your First Solo TR I got up the courage to go it alone
and in the early hours of the morning I used the online reservation system.
Yup I think I love that thing.
Of course I didn't get into our beloved Lodge but I did book two nights
at the BWV and will be checking out on my Birthday.
I won't be in any rush to leave though and plan on spending the Day at the Magic Kingdom. 
 So *Thanks again Horselover* 

and I can't believe that I missed such an Important Groupie's Birthday  
Happy Belated Birthday and Anniversary to Muushka 


Well take care and stay well


----------



## horselover

tea pot said:


> Hello Groupies
> Yes I'm still among the living
> 
> Sorry to be such a truant member.
> 
> Reading back you have been a busy group
> Congrats to all regarding new jobs, family celebrations,
> encounters with the famous, and all the excitement in planning upcoming trips.
> 
> Sadly  we had to cancel our Trip in April to our Beloved Lodge.
> I was so looking forward to it because we would of been there on my Birthday.
> DH's work is turned up side down re-org etc.
> We've been through this so many times. We're able to book a much shorter stay in late April-Early May
> but I"m not sure we will be able to keep that one.
> 
> Here's the Good News
> First *Thank You Thank You Horselover!!!!!*
> because of your First Solo TR I got up the courage to go it alone
> and in the early hours of the morning I used the online reservation system.
> Yup I think I love that thing.
> Of course I didn't get into our beloved Lodge but I did book two nights
> at the BWV and will be checking out on my Birthday.
> I won't be in any rush to leave though and plan on spending the Day at the Magic Kingdom.
> So *Thanks again Horselover*
> 
> and I can't believe that I missed such an Important Groupie's Birthday
> Happy Belated Birthday and Anniversary to Muushka
> 
> 
> Well take care and stay well



First the bad news.  I'm sorry you had to cancel your Lodge trip & for the issues your DH is having at work.  I hope it all works out for you.

For the good news.  Hurray!           I'm so glad I could inspire you to take a solo trip.  As I said it takes a bit to adjust but embrace all your new found freedom & have a wonderful time!    

My WAT photo CD came over the weekend so I'll try to share some of those pics this week.  I look like a total doofus, but a very happy doofus.   

Welcome back Muush!  Glad to hear your trip was great.  I wish I had a butler.  Sigh.


----------



## DiznyDi

Hey, Muushka's back! 
I was just sitting here thinking about you, came to the thread and lo and behold, there you are! Welcome back! Sounds like you had a marvelous time!

Tea pot, I hope you sand DH can make the trip in late April/early May.  DDad and I will be there along with Stopher and Maria.  A meet is in the works.  Would be wonderful to have you join us!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome back Muushka!  Sounds like another great trip.

I promise folks, pics are still coming.  Coming home from vacation to 2 busy work weeks is kicking my rear  Seriously, work is wide open and I am ready for another vacation.  

In line with wildernessdad, who wants to join me at VWL?


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome back Muushka!  Sounds like another great trip.
> 
> I promise folks, pics are still coming.  Coming home from vacation to 2 busy work weeks is kicking my rear  Seriously, work is wide open and I am ready for another vacation.
> 
> In line with wildernessdad, who wants to join me at VWL?



Me!          I'll be the one lounging by the quiet pool.


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> In line with wildernessdad, who wants to join me at VWL?



Me!!!!!


----------



## tea pot

jimmytammy said:


> In line with wildernessdad, who wants to join me at VWL?



Me Too  I'll be sitting on the boat dock with my early morning cup of tea
watching the mist rise and hearing the boat horns Ahhh
thanks JT 



DiznyDi said:


> Tea pot, I hope you sand DH can make the trip in late April/early May.  DDad and I will be there along with Stopher and Maria.  A meet is in the works.  Would be wonderful to have you join us!



*Hi Di* 
Mr TeaPot thinks it's a go for late April/May   so Yes ! count us in.
We check in at BWV Sunday 4/29 and check out 5/3 
We need to leave early on the 3rd picking up DD#2 
at the Tampa other than that, 
we have no set plans and would Love to meet up. 
We missed meeting up with *Stopher *last time
 and* Marie *and I had a wonderful mini meet
 It would be great to see old groupie friends.  
Thanks a bunch

*Stopher* I owe you a PM  with my dates, coming soon

take care


----------



## tea pot

horselover said:


> For the good news.  Hurray!           I'm so glad I could inspire you to take a solo trip.  As I said it takes a bit to adjust but embrace all your new found freedom & have a wonderful time!
> .


Yes, you did Inspire and I promise a mini TR when I get back 
thanks again


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Whew!  This thread sure did grow while I was away!
> 
> We had a wonderful cruise.  We loved the new ship and enjoyed just about every minute on it.
> 
> The only minutes we didn't enjoy as much were the 3 days that it takes to get from NJ to warmer weather.
> But the trip back up more than made up for it.  It was warm and smooth waters for just about the entire return trip.
> On the last late afternoon the fog rolled in.  You couldn't see a thing!  It was so strange.  And the horn blew every 60 or so seconds.
> We were way up on the 12th deck, but it wasn't too loud, more interesting than anything.
> We had a butler and I loved him.  We tried to get him to come home with us, but that didn't work out.
> We told him it was our anniversary cruise and he did some very special things for us.  A dear man.
> 
> Enough about me!!
> 
> First off, *Granny*!  New job.  That is the best news.
> 
> *TwoKats*!!  Awesome Birthday announcements, Kathy!  You rock.
> *Stopher*, the cruise sounds great, but I added up our cruises.  In the past 11 months, we have cruised for 29 days!!!
> But a Groupie cruise would be awesome.
> 
> *WD*, so glad your granddaughter will be joining you!



Well it's about time you came back, I thought I was going to have to call the coast guard on you and Mr. Muush.  

Glad you had a great time Muush and welcome home.  we missed ya.


----------



## eliza61

So while we all know that WL is the best place to stay at the world, every so often we do have to leave.   Sooooo, where would you be if you saw these scenes.  A few are really easy, a few hopefully will stump you.


P.S.  feel free to add your own "places and spaces".


----------



## Anna114

I have a question..... the first floor rooms, are all of the patios away from walkways? My husband and I are headed back to our beloved VWL the second week of May for our 24th wedding anniversary. We always ask for 2nd floor or better where ever we stay. My husband uses the balcony all of the time but likes his privacy. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Well it's about time you came back, I thought I was going to have to call the coast guard on you and Mr. Muush.
> 
> Glad you had a great time Muush and welcome home.  we missed ya.



With all of that fog, we probably needed the coast guard!  It is good to be home.



Anna114 said:


> I have a question..... the first floor rooms, are all of the patios away from walkways? My husband and I are headed back to our beloved VWL the second week of May for our 24th wedding anniversary. We always ask for 2nd floor or better where ever we stay. My husband uses the balcony all of the time but likes his privacy. Any help would be appreciated.



Hi Anna 

In my opinion, some of the first floor rooms are a tad too close to the walkways.  No privacy.  But that is just me.
We had a 1st floor around the corner, facing the wooded area (lakeside) and loved it.

Good luck!


----------



## Muushka

Oh!  I forgot to tell about my Test Track adventure in New Jersey!!!

I finally got to meet Trish (I Book..... and He Pays and the kitties).  

They took us out for a lovely dinner.  Then when we got back, I got to go for a spin in a brandy new Vette!

So its me and Trish, tooling around the back roads.  She is careful not to speed (which is amazing to me in that car!!!).
Trish turns around to return.  Speed limit is 50 or so.  Nobody around.
BAM!! 0 to 50 in like 2 seconds!
Test Track here we come!!  
I was like the little piggy, Maxwell, racing with the wind in my face (figuratively of course, it was chilly out there!). WWEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> Oh!  I forgot to tell about my Test Track adventure in New Jersey!!!
> 
> I finally got to meet Trish (I Book..... and He Pays and the kitties).
> 
> They took us out for a lovely dinner.  Then when we got back, I got to go for a spin in a brandy new Vette!
> 
> So its me and Trish, tooling around the back roads.  She is careful not to speed (which is amazing to me in that car!!!).
> Trish turns around to return.  Speed limit is 50 or so.  Nobody around.
> BAM!! 0 to 50 in like 2 seconds!
> Test Track here we come!!
> I was like the little piggy, Maxwell, racing with the wind in my face (figuratively of course, it was chilly out there!). WWEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> So while we all know that WL is the best place to stay at the world, every so often we do have to leave.   Sooooo, where would you be if you saw these scenes.  A few are really easy, a few hopefully will stump you.
> 
> 
> P.S.  feel free to add your own "places and spaces".




Okay, I'll give it a go.  This first one already has me stumped.  No idea? 








This next one is a picture from the lobby area of Dinosaur, I believe.  







Hard to believe it, but I don't recognize this...seems like I should know it.   I'm guessing it is in the Cinderella Castle area, but don't know where. 








This looks like the Streets of America in DHS.  Not sure from what place the photo was taken though...seems like it is high up.  







Ah, you tossed in an easy one.  The pet cemetery at Haunted Mansion.  






I recognize this as the top of the "needle" just inside the entrance to DHS (on top of the information stand).  I think I read somewhere that this doubles as a lightning rod?  







These would be all the lovely folks from the finale of Fantasmic.







And this is Sid's "One of a Kind" shop just inside the DHS entrance (to the left as you enter the park).   There are some really cool original, signed photos in there.


----------



## twokats

Granny said:


> Okay, I'll give it a go.  This first one already has me stumped.  No idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next one is a picture from the lobby area of Dinosaur, I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe it, but I don't recognize this...seems like I should know it.   I'm guessing it is in the Cinderella Castle area, but don't know where.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like the Streets of America in DHS.  Not sure from what place the photo was taken though...seems like it is high up.  I know, I know!!! It is the set at Lights Motors Action!!!  At least it looks like it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, you tossed in an easy one.  The pet cemetery at Haunted Mansion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recognize this as the top of the "needle" just inside the entrance to DHS (on top of the information stand).  I think I read somewhere that this doubles as a lightning rod?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These would be all the lovely folks from the finale of Fantasmic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is Sid's "One of a Kind" shop just inside the DHS entrance (to the left as you enter the park).   There are some really cool original, signed photos in there.



That is the only one besides the ones you listed that I knew any extra on!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> Oh!  I forgot to tell about my Test Track adventure in New Jersey!!!
> 
> I finally got to meet Trish (I Book..... and He Pays and the kitties).
> 
> They took us out for a lovely dinner.  Then when we got back, I got to go for a spin in a brandy new Vette!
> 
> So its me and Trish, tooling around the back roads.  She is careful not to speed (which is amazing to me in that car!!!).
> Trish turns around to return.  Speed limit is 50 or so.  Nobody around.
> BAM!! 0 to 50 in like 2 seconds!
> Test Track here we come!!
> I was like the little piggy, Maxwell, racing with the wind in my face (figuratively of course, it was chilly out there!). WWEEEEEEEE!!


Sounds like fun!!  A neighbor whom I have grown up with had a vette(maybe 81 model) and let me drive it once.  He was getting new tires the next day so he told me to _really drive it_!  So we took it for a spin up I-40/85 then went for a spin on some windy country roads.  Thrilling!!

I can see you and Trish right now in that ride.  I told T about your experience and she and I were envisioning you ladies in that sweet ride and feeling that rush of adrenaline


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza
Great pics!  Is that one of the coffin by the water somewhere between DHS and BWV by chance?


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> Me!          I'll be the one lounging by the quiet pool.





wildernessDad said:


> Me!!!!!





tea pot said:


> Me Too  I'll be sitting on the boat dock with my early morning cup of tea
> watching the mist rise and hearing the boat horns Ahhh
> thanks JT
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like we all need to make a weekend trip, this weekend!  Lets go!!


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Eliza
> Great pics!  Is that one of the coffin by the water somewhere between DHS and BWV by chance?





Exactly!  We thought it was so weird when we walked from the BC to DHS and saw this coffin by the side.

*Twokats*, you got it.  That's the set to lights motor action.  We were pretty high up in the stands.

*Granny*  Great job.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Sounds like fun!!  A neighbor whom I have grown up with had a vette(maybe 81 model) and let me drive it once.  He was getting new tires the next day so he told me to _really drive it_!  So we took it for a spin up I-40/85 then went for a spin on some windy country roads.  Thrilling!!
> 
> I can see you and Trish right now in that ride.  I told T about your experience and she and I were envisioning you ladies in that sweet ride and feeling that rush of adrenaline



WooHoo!  Fun!


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> tea pot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me Too  I'll be sitting on the boat dock with my early morning cup of tea
> watching the mist rise and hearing the boat horns Ahhh
> thanks JT
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like we all need to make a weekend trip, this weekend!  Lets go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked availability for studios, 1 bedrooms and 2 bedrooms for this Saturday, tomorrow at time of this post, and Sunday night...   Nothing.
Click to expand...


----------



## Granny

twokats said:


> I know, I know!!! It is the set at Lights Motors Action!!! At least it looks like it to me.



Ah!  As soon as I read this I did the big head slap!  At least I was in the right park!  



jimmytammy said:


> Eliza
> Great pics!  Is that one of the coffin by the water somewhere between DHS and BWV by chance?


  I've made that walk lots of times and no coffins there.  Unless it was put there temporarily for MNSSHP?  The water and concrete wall made me think of that walk too, but like I said I'm stumped on that one.


----------



## stopher1

I've added some comments in BLUE



Granny said:


> Okay, I'll give it a go.
> 
> 
> This first one already has me stumped.  No idea?
> It looks like it was taken from a Friendship boat, near the bridge that crosses over the water between the BWV and DHS.  Not sure what the little coffin is for though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next one is a picture from the lobby area of Dinosaur, I believe.
> That's what it looks like to me, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe it, but I don't recognize this...seems like I should know it.   I'm guessing it is in the Cinderella Castle area, but don't know where.
> 
> I believe this is one of the statues found in Germany over in Epcot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like the Streets of America in DHS.  Not sure from what place the photo was taken though...seems like it is high up.
> 
> Definitely the Lights! Motors! Action! set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, you tossed in an easy one.  The pet cemetery at Haunted Mansion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recognize this as the top of the "needle" just inside the entrance to DHS (on top of the information stand).  I think I read somewhere that this doubles as a lightning rod?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These would be all the lovely folks from the finale of Fantasmic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is Sid's "One of a Kind" shop just inside the DHS entrance (to the left as you enter the park).   There are some really cool original, signed photos in there.


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> I've made that walk lots of times and no coffins there.  Unless it was put there temporarily for MNSSHP?  The water and concrete wall made me think of that walk too, but like I said I'm stumped on that one.



I've made that walk many times & never seen it either.


----------



## DiznyDi

wildernessDad said:


> jimmytammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked availability for studios, 1 bedrooms and 2 bedrooms for this Saturday, tomorrow at time of this post, and Sunday night...   Nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad.  I was really beginning to get psyched!
> 
> Muush and Trish in the new 'vette
> Did anyone get a picture?
Click to expand...


----------



## stopher1

Greetings Groupies!  Happy Friday.

It's been a little bit since I've been in here.  Not much DIS time in the past couple of weeks.  Belated birthday greetings, glad to hear about new jobs, cruisers arriving home safely, and prayers for those who need it.  

We're hanging in there - what with the new business, a 16 yr old learning to drive, lots of Scouting stuff going on (it's that season once again... Summer Camp prep is in full swing!), I've been working on a book about the domestic Disney resorts, and and, and.  Things are coming along with the business, though $ is getting a little tighter right now.  The severance package $ is gone as of this month, as we move into living off of savings while the business continues to pick up.  Our first cruise clients departed this month which is a good thing because that's when the $ comes in, well, it comes in after they get home, but the departure actually triggers the commission payment.  I sold that cruise in December, and have numerous other things booked for the rest of the year - into 2013 actually, but yes, no money flows until after departure. We knew going into this that it would take 12-18 months to really be a viable entity. If everything continues the way it has been going, it's looking like the 12 mos vs. the 18... but we'll see.  I have several clients now who will be going to various destinations around the globe.  The website traffic has been increasing steadily, and the FB fan count continues to grow.  I'm trying to use social media as much as I can to continue to build an audience and potential client pool. And quotes are steadily going out... but of course quotes aren't actual business... the more important thing is the conversion to a booking rate, which also continues to increase. I was averaging 1 booking a week before, I'm now up to 2.4 per week, which ideally I want to see at 5 or 6 per week (it really depends on the type of booking. Disney remains my biggest seller, but Disney parks pay just about the lowest commissions vs. DCL, but other cruise lines beat out DCL too). I'm working hard to build up some Group business, as well as student & religious travel.  I have access to some excellent providers for both. The referrals are coming in now too, even from those who are yet to travel. It's fun to see how much you really don't need a brick & mortar existence in my business these days, as I have customers in 9 different states in addition to my own state.  

I'm one of 4 sponsors of a local fashion show this weekend, and everyone involved is excited to see what kind of interest it might generate. It's an annual show in it's 15th year this year, and the last 2 years they had, apparently, some 500 women there.  I'll be happy if 10-15 show an interest (more would be better of course) but we'll see.  More and more people in my neck of the woods are talking about going on vacations again - something many haven't done in 2-3 years.  I'm having fun. A lot of fun.  Plus I get to learn a lot about the world we live in, and can't wait to experience many of these destinations for myself in the years to come. History and geography were always favorites of mine in school, but as a youth my family never really traveled much beyond the western US, Hawaii, Mexico or western Canada (we were very much "go to the same cabin every year" kind of people). As an adult my DW and I have traveled all over the US, and of course I've done even more solo through job responsibilities.  There are some really cool places that I have added to my bucket list that I never really considered before.  I never really would have thought about cruising down the Danube before... or visiting St. Petersburg... or Peru... or Cambodia... or the Yangtze River.  But I definitely want to now! 

But with all of the fun, I do have one really big frustration - but one that is such a commonality for others who are in business for themselves - and that is the apparent lack of common courtesy that so many people display these days.  It's sad really.  What is it you ask?  The basic concept of saying "thanks, but no thanks" or "we just can't afford that now" after providing someone with a quote that they just don't like for one reason or another.  I don't mind the no, I can take it, I can understand it especially if it's a budgetary concern - it happens in ANY business.  It's the blatant disregard for the time invested in getting them that quote in the first place.   I've now had 5 different people come to me asking for a personalized quote either responding to one of my featured offers on Facebook - or just because they were asking about a destination. Then after I've provided them with a detailed quote, they just just kind of disappeared, ignoring my follow-up phone calls or emails to see if they had any questions or concerns.  Not having ever specifically been in sales before (sure my old job impacted sales for the company, but I wasn't an actual "salesman"), I'm still trying to monitor and gauge how often to follow-up without being overly pushy... (I certainly don't want to be classified like the stereotypical used car sales person or something similar) but my mother definitely taught me that whenever I didn't like an offer presented to me, to politely refuse and say why not. Oh well, rant over, I just have to recognize that it comes with the territory and move on, but it is very frustrating.  

Things are picking up.    I hope you are all doing well.  I'm looking forward to seeing a Di & Dad, Maria and now even Joy in a few weeks!  

For those of you who sent me PM's with dates - I'll take care of those this weekend!  

Ciao for now.


----------



## DiznyDi

*stopher* 
I completely understand your frustration.  Where is the common courtesy of a response?
Hoping your fashion show is a success and generates some business for you.


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> wildernessDad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad.  I was really beginning to get psyched!
> 
> Muush and Trish in the new 'vette
> Did anyone get a picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, no pictures.  But it sure was fun!
> 
> Stopher, I am sorry people don't get back to you.  That is something I just don't understand.  If someone goes thru the trouble of giving a quote, you should at least have the courtesy of saying no thank you.
> 
> Hopefully as time goes by, it will get easier for you with an established clientele.
Click to expand...


----------



## jimmytammy

I got to say 
GO WOLFPACK!!!!!

For those who want to join me at VWL this weekend, we can camp out in the woods since there is no room available.  Lets tell em at the gate that we are eating at RF then set up camp


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher 
That stinks, we have the same happen to us.  It seems to be the norm these days, but it still stinks


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> Stopher
> That stinks, we have the same happen to us.  It seems to be the norm these days, but it still stinks



I was sharing the frustration with my mother the other day, and she said it's was that way for her all the years she was in business for herself too.  She is a tailor, and has been since the late '60's.  She only does it on a very minimal basis anymore, but yeah, people would come to her with various projects, get her thinking about what needed to be done and what kind of $$ would be coming in, and then just disappear without a word.  Very sad.  

Locally I have friends in the landscaping, handyman, painting, computer,  craft and legal businesses and they all said the same thing, people can be so flaky and have no courtesy.  Yes Jimmy - it stinks. I realize it's life - but it is nice to vent about it with people who understand.  But even with these little frustrations... I'm enjoying myself.


 Thanks Di & Barb too.


----------



## jimmytammy

GO WOLFPACK!!!

_Never mind_


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> I've made that walk many times & never seen it either.



The only time you will see it is when they are doing the Pirates Party (or whatever it is called). We have been walking by and have seen a boat (with a Pirates flag) and a group of little kids. It's so funny, I was looking at the photo, and I knew EXACTLY where it was, but could not figure out why the coffin was there--took me a minute to remember!


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> The only time you will see it is when they are doing the Pirates Party (or whatever it is called). We have been walking by and have seen a boat (with a Pirates flag) and a group of little kids. It's so funny, I was looking at the photo, and I knew EXACTLY where it was, but could not figure out why the coffin was there--took me a minute to remember!



Ahhh, that makes sense.  I've seen the pirate boat but not the coffin.

*Stopher*  - Go get 'em!        .           As others have already said I think sadly courtesy is not a word in many people's vocabulary, but here's hoping that all your future clients will treat you with the same level of respect that you show them.


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> The only time you will see it is when they are doing the Pirates Party (or whatever it is called). We have been walking by and have seen a boat (with a Pirates flag) and a group of little kids. It's so funny, I was looking at the photo, and I knew EXACTLY where it was, but could not figure out why the coffin was there--took me a minute to remember!



Okay, that makes sense.  If the coffin hadn't been in the picture, I would have guessed it right away but having never seen it I figured it must be some other waterway.  Eliza...that was a tricky one!  

Stopher...hang in there.  The good news I gleaned from your comments was the relatively quick "in the black" timetable you anticipate for your business.  Best of luck!  

Common courtesy is becoming a rarity in our society.   Foul language (really vulgar) in front of women and children is one of my pet peeves.  But we are becoming a Facebook society where things like etiquette and propriety are forgotten relics of the past.  

Okay, old guy getting off the soap box now.


----------



## Granny

Pulling the thread back on topic for a moment....a few pix to get us all in our happy place.  






















Ahhh...much better!


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Pulling the thread back on topic for a moment....a few pix to get us all in our happy place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh...much better!



ahhhhh indeed! Thanks Granny!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> I got to say
> GO WOLFPACK!!!!!
> 
> For those who want to join me at VWL this weekend, we can camp out in the woods since there is no room available.  Lets tell em at the gate that we are eating at RF then set up camp



Wah.  So sad.

Thanks for the quick save *Granny*!


----------



## Inkmahm

Inkmahm said:


> Yes, I was!   We did Animal Kingdom yesterday so I had lunch at Yak n Yeti.  Then dinner at Jiko.  It was a great birthday!  Thanks for the good wishes, everyone.  We are just about packed up and ready to head out for lunch and shopping at the warehouse in Winter Garden for Disney stuff.  Then I'm not sure exactly what for the rest of the afternoon before we fly out tonight. I'll have to catch up later on this thread.



Someone asked about the Disney warehouse.  Beware, it may cost you lots of $ if you go there!  It is the Theme Park Connection warehouse.

http://www.themeparkconnection.com/storeinfo.html  He is also an ebay dealer.  There is so much cool stuff here that it is dangerous to visit if you are a Disney fan.  When we stopped in December and January there was a Haunted Mansion plaque that I wanted.  I finally decided to get it for my birthday and it was gone from the wall!  Had just been sold.  But there was a second one in the back storeroom that I was able to buy.  I will now have an original plaque from the Haunted Mansion, one of only two out there,  hanging on my front door to my home.  Dynaguy was a bit worried about the cost and having it out in the open but I said that no one would suspect that it is an original from the real Haunted Mansion.  I am willing to risk it.   

I don't have a picture of mine yet as it is still in the mail to me but it looks like this one, just bigger.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Haunted-Man...379?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2515ca83

It's one of the best birthday gifts ever!


----------



## Inkmahm

Granny said:


> Top of the day to all me wee Groupie friends!
> 
> Looks like a little Irish luck was smiling down on me yesterday, as I was offered (and I accepted) a full time job!  I've been looking for the better part of two years and am very excited to get back into the corporate world.  My work will be in marketing, where I spent my career with my previous company.
> 
> So Erin go Bragh, 'tis a fine day indeed!  Thanks for letting me share my news.



I'm catching up on the thread and found this post.  Congratulations!!!  I've been out for almost 2 1/2 years and really do need to get back to work one of these days.  My problem is that I'm enjoying NOT working too much.  I actually have to spend time looking for a job to get one.  I know that looking for a job is a full time job in itself.  You made the effort and deserve the reward.  Congrats again!


----------



## stopher1

Inkmahm said:


> Someone asked about the Disney warehouse.  Beware, it may cost you lots of $ if you go there!  It is the Theme Park Connection warehouse.
> 
> http://www.themeparkconnection.com/storeinfo.html  He is also an ebay dealer.  There is so much cool stuff here that it is dangerous to visit if you are a Disney fan.  When we stopped in December and January there was a Haunted Mansion plaque that I wanted.  I finally decided to get it for my birthday and it was gone from the wall!  Had just been sold.  But there was a second one in the back storeroom that I was able to buy.  I will now have an original plaque from the Haunted Mansion, one of only two out there,  hanging on my front door to my home.  Dynaguy was a bit worried about the cost and having it out in the open but I said that no one would suspect that it is an original from the real Haunted Mansion.  I am willing to risk it.
> 
> I don't have a picture of mine yet as it is still in the mail to me but it looks like this one, just bigger.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Haunted-Man...379?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2515ca83
> 
> It's one of the best birthday gifts ever!



  That is so very awesome Ink!  Being the major HM fan I am... I am definitely a bit green this morning.


----------



## Inkmahm

stopher1 said:


> That is so very awesome Ink!  Being the major HM fan I am... I am definitely a bit green this morning.



You can be a little less green. I did more research on ebay for the plaque that sold before mine from the same dealer and it says there that the plaques are original Disney but were NOT ever displayed.  I'm a bit disappointed that they are original but never actually hung in the park. Especially since the woman at the shop told me in answer to my question that the plaque had hung in WDW at the HM.  Still, I love the plaque and will enjoy having it at my front door!


----------



## Granny

Inkmahm said:


> I'm catching up on the thread and found this post.  Congratulations!!!  I've been out for almost 2 1/2 years and really do need to get back to work one of these days.  My problem is that I'm enjoying NOT working too much.  I actually have to spend time looking for a job to get one.  I know that looking for a job is a full time job in itself.  You made the effort and deserve the reward.  Congrats again!



Thanks for the kind words, Inkmahm.     It was a little over 2 years for me, so I know what you mean about getting used to something else.  It will be strange having to go back to doing things like errands and chores in the evenings or weekends.  I've been working part time the last year, but even so that gave me a lot of flexibility that I won't have going forward.  My first "casualty" of the new job was not being able to go to WDW in May as we had planned.   Oh well. 

Don't get me wrong...I'm super thrilled to be heading to work tomorrow for my first day.  But I do understand about enjoying the flexibility that not working can bring.


----------



## Granny

Inkmahm said:


> ...they are original but never actually hung in the park.



Hey, we won't tell anyone if you don't.  



> the woman at the shop told me in answer to my question that the plaque had hung in WDW at the HM



I'd stick to that story.  Who's to say that the info on ebay is correct?  I'd go with someone's personal assurance over internet info.


----------



## Anna114

Granny, that's just awesome! Good luck with your new job.


----------



## Muushka

Granny, thinking of you this evening and tomorrow.  Hoping that you have a great first day at work.

We hope it is great.  And that they appreciate you like we do.


----------



## twokats

Guess who is celebrating their big day tomorrow!!!

Horselover!!

Hope you have a very happy birthday!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Horselover!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny
Congrats on the new job!  You are a great guy and your new employers are fortunate to have you join them. Moose Dust your way for your 1st day


----------



## Dizny Dad

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIE!*


----------



## horselover

twokats said:


> Guess who is celebrating their big day tomorrow!!!
> 
> Horselover!!
> 
> Hope you have a very happy birthday!





jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday Horselover!!!





Dizny Dad said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIE!*




Thank you very much!

Granny - good luck today!


----------



## Muushka

*Happy Birthday Horselover!!!!


Hope it is a fun day!​*


----------



## eliza61

dance3:*HAPPY BIRTHDAY HORSELOVER!! HOPE YOUR DAY IS MAGICAL!*


----------



## Corinne

JULIE!!!!!!

Hope you have a wonderful day!!!!!!


----------



## Corinne

*Granny* Congrats on your new job, and hope you are doing well today!!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday Julie!* 

*Celebrate the day away!*


----------



## tea pot

*Granny* Cangrats and Good Luck Today

*Stopher * Don't get discourage...just keep on swinning  


Happy Birthday Horselover!!!!!






Have a Magical Day


----------



## MiaSRN62

Such a busy past 10 days for me. Work crazy and studying for a big cardiac life support class that takes place tomorrow (from 10:45 am to 3:30 pm).  I'm freakin' over this one !  I will be so renewed tomorrow when the stress of this looming test is over. I MUST pass it with an 85 in order to continue to work at the hospital !!!  Nothing like a little pressure thrown on top there......

First of all 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIE !!!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

I hit "submit" too soon 

Welcome back *Muushka* ! Hope you had a phenominal time ! Missed ya !

*Granny*....glad you liked my St Patty moose and what awesome luck 'o the Irish on the job !!!! WOOT ! 

*Joy*....so sorry you had to cancel your April/May trip. Wanted to see you again. Hope all is well and thanks for checking in 

*Christopher*.....I totally can understand your dismay when you put so much time and care into researching a trip package for someone. I wish people weren't that way either.  I can liken it to what I sometimes get in the Delivery Room. I might be with a particular patient for 8.5 hrs straight. Holding their hand, encouraging them, educating them, supporting them through the delivery process (sometimes I'm pushing with a patient for 2-3 hrs straight).....then, their doctor comes in for maybe 20 min, delivers the baby and leaves. Some people will totally GUSH and thank the doctor profusely-----and never even say a thing to me who hardly left her side for 8 hrs.  I'm not the type at all to seek out praise or thanks....but situations like I just mentioned do sting a bit and leave me feeling like I was not appreciated at all.  So I am sorry you have to deal with people like that.  But so glad to hear the business is taking off.  Looking forward to meeting up with some of our group very soon !!!!


----------



## Muushka

Thanks Maria, good to see you.  Oh boy.  You are a good nurse.  
To always give 100%, with the knowlege that you may or may not even be thanked.  Ugh.  Best wishes for you tomorrow!

Granny, I hope today has been an awesome one for you.


----------



## tea pot

*Maria*  You can do it.... I know you can... 

We Willl be there April 29-May 3 
We had to cancel an earliersr trip... 
So yes I'm looking forward to meeting up again


----------



## jimmytammy

Maria
Sending moose dust your way for you to breeze the test


----------



## cheer4bison

Just wanted to pop in to say "Happy Birthday" Horselover  and to ask how Granny's first day back to work went...


----------



## Inkmahm

Horselover- hope your birthday was happy today!

Granny- how was your first day of work?


----------



## MiaSRN62

THanks *Muushka*, *JT* and *JOY* !!!!  I need all the positive thoughts I can get ! And YEAH Joy ! I misunderstood and thought you couldn't come. Great news ! Back to some more cramming now..........


----------



## horselover

MiaSRN62 said:


> Such a busy past 10 days for me. Work crazy
> and studying for a big cardiac life support class that takes place tomorrow (from 10:45 am to 3:30 pm).  I'm freakin' over this one !  I will be so renewed tomorrow when the stress of this looming test is over. I MUST pass it with an 85 in order to continue to work at the hospital !!!  Nothing like a little pressure thrown on top there......
> 
> First of all
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIE !!!!!![/IZE]




Thanks to all for the birthday wishes.  Groupies are the best!                  I especially liked this one.      .               I don't know how you do it Maria but you always find the best graphics.

I'd also like to say You Rock!                You  have an extremely high pressure, demanding job that not everyone can or would want to do.  I salute you!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Congratulations, Granny!  Our DS has been out of work 1 1/2 years, and looking.  I work p/t but was not given a class for this spring quarter.  It's tough out there if you want to work.


----------



## Berta

Hi fellow Groupies...

I understand that WL is going through room renovations now--new beds, etc & wondered if anyone knew is this was planned for the Villas as well? Also, the rooms in many of the hotels seem to have the pod type double sided coffeemaker...are these in use in the VWL?  

Our trip is planned for June...

TIA!
Berta


----------



## Berta

Nothing like putting my question out there before catching up on things with everyone else...

Granny...hope the first day went well!!

Maria...know just what you mean about feeling like chopped liver...feeling the same way at school and with some of my family lately...I was VERY blessed with a GREAT OB nurse with DD...and will never forget how much it relaxed me to see one of them come in for her shift the next day when I was STILL in labor...while my Dr was good, having that nurse made a TON of difference in a difficult delivery!!  Keep your chin up!!


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies,

Thought I would share. I have nobody to blame but myself.... but, I decided to play the waiting game when it came to booking our airfare. Now,  I am a planner, and not a procrastinator but after our fares went down 4 times with SW last year I thought I would wait,(I know I know--DUMB!) and decided today I would book no matter what. Of course TODAY the fares went up again! 361 rt  We have never paid more than 250 normally around 200, so this is really tough to swallow. I should have posted this on the Budget Board, but I am afraid I would really hear it from them!  so be gentle with me! lol


----------



## Berta

Corinne,

I've NEVER had a flight to MCO go down in price!! Just glad you can still make the trip.... It will be WORTH it for the memories you'll have!!

Berta


----------



## jimmytammy

Berta said:


> Hi fellow Groupies...
> 
> I understand that WL is going through room renovations now--new beds, etc & wondered if anyone knew is this was planned for the Villas as well? Also, the rooms in many of the hotels seem to have the pod type double sided coffeemaker...are these in use in the VWL?
> 
> Our trip is planned for June...
> 
> TIA!
> Berta



Hey Berta
DVC is a separate entity from Disney resorts, though they share amenities.  I know VWL had replaced sofas and such recently, but not sure about beds.  Maybe someone else can address this.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Berta said:


> Maria...know just what you mean about feeling like chopped liver...feeling the same way at school and with some of my family lately...I was VERY blessed with a GREAT OB nurse with DD...and will never forget how much it relaxed me to see one of them come in for her shift the next day when I was STILL in labor...while my Dr was good, having that nurse made a TON of difference in a difficult delivery!!  Keep your chin up!!



Thanks *Berta* ! I so appreciate your kind words !  



> horselover : I'd also like to say You Rock!  You have an extremely high pressure, demanding job that not everyone can or would want to do. I salute you!


And thank you so much as well *Julie* ! So glad you liked my horse pic bday greeting. Hope your day was great ! 

And back to *Berta*.....wish I could shed some light on the VWL, but sadly, I have not stayed there since May 2010. I was at the main WL in May 2011 but that doesn't count for helping you out with your questions on bed renovations. I've always thought the VWL had comfy beds though. Just love that place !


----------



## MiaSRN62

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> Thought I would share. I have nobody to blame but myself.... but, I decided to play the waiting game when it came to booking our airfare. Now,  I am a planner, and not a procrastinator but after our fares went down 4 times with SW last year I thought I would wait,(I know I know--DUMB!) and decided today I would book no matter what. Of course TODAY the fares went up again! 361 rt  We have never paid more than 250 normally around 200, so this is really tough to swallow. I should have posted this on the Budget Board, but I am afraid I would really hear it from them!  so be gentle with me! lol



Hi *Corinne* !
So sorry about this. While it's not Orlando/MCO, I fly my daughter in and out of Jacksonville/JAX for school breaks. We almost didn't bring her home the first week in March and I was so sad about that. SW was just too darn high. On a whim, I checked Airtran and their prices averaged about $50-$75 LESS each way for some flights. Also, Airtran had shorter layover times. Not sure if Airtran flies out of your home town, but good luck ! Feel free to vent here any time !


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> Thought I would share. I have nobody to blame but myself.... but, I decided to play the waiting game when it came to booking our airfare. Now, I am a planner, and not a procrastinator but after our fares went down 4 times with SW last year I thought I would wait,(I know I know--DUMB!) and decided today I would book no matter what. Of course TODAY the fares went up again! 361 rt  We have never paid more than 250 normally around 200, so this is really tough to swallow. I should have posted this on the Budget Board, but I am afraid I would really hear it from them!  so be gentle with me! lol


*Luvvwl, *DD11, and I are headed to Alaska this August, and we started pricing fares a few months back.  Since I lived there for a few years, I felt the fares would come down as more flights were added for the tourist season, and we opted not to purchase tix at first.  Within a few weeks, fares were up $300 per person!  After that, we constantly checked and after about a month, we found fares similar to what we originally found, so we booked them.  The prices might come down, but I'm guessing with oil on the rise again, we made the wise decision.  All that to say, I feel your pain.  The good news is you've made the purchase, so now just concentrate on having a good time--prices are a moot point now!


----------



## jimmytammy

but I have to share.  Dont know how many of you are Lionel Richie fans, or country music fans, but he has combined with some country artists to revisit some of his hits, with a little country twist.  Listening to it as I write this and very impressed.

T and I dated to this music so it brings back memories of our young days.  I am not a fan of Sugarland, so the girl that sings for that group does nothing for me on Richies "Hello", my all time fave of his, so that has been my only disappointment in an otherwise great CD.  I dont buy CDs much these days, but this will be an oft played in our van

Just thought I would share as many here may be fans of both genres.


----------



## Muushka

Interesting, JT.  I love it when the artists cross over.  Like Hootie doing country or Sting!

I always liked Lionel Richie, I will have to try to hear his new music.


----------



## jimmytammy

*With the above post, it made me think, what kind of music does everyone like?  Dont be scared to admit liking something or someone that you feel others may not.  You may be surprised who jumps in and you find has the same interest.*

I have a wide array of music I like, from 40s like Glenn Miller all the way to 80s, like Van Halen.

I like 50s music in general, Chuck Berry, rockabilly like Bill Haley, and the slow stuff.

60s didnt interest me much, though Beach Boys and most Beatles stuff caught my attn.  Paul M. singing "Yesterday" and hearing it in its prime is still among  my 1st memories of radio.  Still moves me today.

70s, especially mid to late 70s are still songs that are etched in my memory these days.  John Denver, Orleans, The Eagles,the singer-songwriters of that time, plus KC and the Sunshine band, The Commodores, those folks were true musicians.  So called musicians today could take some powerful lessons from these folks of the 70s.  Image being everything today, Elton John was a showman, but he had the chops to back it.

Early 80s were my late teen yrs. and I was induced by those hair bands, Van Halen, Def Leppard, etc.  But then MTV came along and ruined it all.  Cool at 1st to see your faves, quickly it went down hill.  

90s and 2000s havent been very kind to my ears.  I have to admit I do like the Backstreet Boys(mainly cause DD got me listening).  There are a few good singers but few and far between, too far for me to listen to current radio.  Just call me old


----------



## twokats

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> Thought I would share. I have nobody to blame but myself.... but, I decided to play the waiting game when it came to booking our airfare. Now,  I am a planner, and not a procrastinator but after our fares went down 4 times with SW last year I thought I would wait,(I know I know--DUMB!) and decided today I would book no matter what. Of course TODAY the fares went up again! 361 rt  We have never paid more than 250 normally around 200, so this is really tough to swallow. I should have posted this on the Budget Board, but I am afraid I would really hear it from them!  so be gentle with me! lol



I have almost the same situation, except we have not booked our September trip yet because I am watching what AA is doing.  They are the only airline that goes non-stop from DFW to MCO and my husband has us spoiled to no layovers, plus without him I prefer non-stop.  I know I have to make a decision soon, but just can't make the decision right now.


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> *With the above post, it made me think, what kind of music does everyone like?  Dont be scared to admit liking something or someone that you feel others may not.  You may be surprised who jumps in and you find has the same interest.*
> 
> I have a wide array of music I like, from 40s like Glenn Miller all the way to 80s, like Van Halen.
> 
> I like 50s music in general, Chuck Berry, rockabilly like Bill Haley, and the slow stuff.
> 
> 60s didnt interest me much, though Beach Boys and most Beatles stuff caught my attn.  Paul M. singing "Yesterday" and hearing it in its prime is still among  my 1st memories of radio.  Still moves me today.
> 
> 70s, especially mid to late 70s are still songs that are etched in my memory these days.  John Denver, Orleans, The Eagles,the singer-songwriters of that time, plus KC and the Sunshine band, The Commodores, those folks were true musicians.  So called musicians today could take some powerful lessons from these folks of the 70s.  Image being everything today, Elton John was a showman, but he had the chops to back it.
> 
> Early 80s were my late teen yrs. and I was induced by those hair bands, Van Halen, Def Leppard, etc.  But then MTV came along and ruined it all.  Cool at 1st to see your faves, quickly it went down hill.
> 
> 90s and 2000s havent been very kind to my ears.  I have to admit I do like the Backstreet Boys(mainly cause DD got me listening).  There are a few good singers but few and far between, too far for me to listen to current radio.  Just call me old



I like country music and most christian music.  If I get in my DH's truck then I have to listen to the golden oldies (which is mostly the light rock from my teens, I think)


----------



## twokats

Hey groupies, it's LeslieLou's big day tomorrow!!!

Happy Birthday, LeslieLou!!!

Hope it is a great one!


----------



## twokats

Today was my darling Mom's birthday, so as she is finishing with her birthday party in heaven, I thought I would share a picture of her from our 2009 trip to the Lodge with another of our favorite people.






"Love you Mom and miss you daily"


----------



## Dizny Dad

twokats said:


> Today was my darling Mom's birthday, so as she is finishing with her birthday party in heaven, I thought I would share a picture of her from our 2009 trip to the Lodge with another of our favorite people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Love you Mom and miss you daily"



Ranger Stan can hardly contain himself! What, with two lovely ladies in his arms and standing in the Happiest Place on Earth, how could any guy be any different!

*Twokats* - Here's to celebrating your Mom's B'day in THE Happiest Place!


----------



## MiaSRN62

LeslieLou !!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happiest of birthdays to TwoKats mom !!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Early 80s were my late teen yrs. and I was induced by those hair bands, Van Halen, Def Leppard, etc. But then MTV came along and ruined it all. Cool at 1st to see your faves, quickly it went down hill.


Same here *JT*....and beginning of college. I went to concerts like Fleetwood Mac (still one of my standard favorites), Foreigner, Queen, Def Leppard. Loved the Beatles....had all their albums (I prefer their later works vs early songs). But now I like everything *BUT* a small amount of country. I have a pretty ecclectic taste. I can dance and sing to old 70's disco and then the new stuff like the hip hop pop stuff Katy Perry....to Red Hot Chilli Peppers.  I'm all over. I have kids aged 18-25. So I hear it all.


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> *With the above post, it made me think, what kind of music does everyone like?  Dont be scared to admit liking something or someone that you feel others may not.  You may be surprised who jumps in and you find has the same interest.*
> 
> I have a wide array of music I like, from 40s like Glenn Miller all the way to 80s, like Van Halen.
> 
> I like 50s music in general, Chuck Berry, rockabilly like Bill Haley, and the slow stuff.
> 
> 60s didnt interest me much, though Beach Boys and most Beatles stuff caught my attn.  Paul M. singing "Yesterday" and hearing it in its prime is still among  my 1st memories of radio.  Still moves me today.
> 
> 70s, especially mid to late 70s are still songs that are etched in my memory these days.  John Denver, Orleans, The Eagles,the singer-songwriters of that time, plus KC and the Sunshine band, The Commodores, those folks were true musicians.  So called musicians today could take some powerful lessons from these folks of the 70s.  Image being everything today, Elton John was a showman, but he had the chops to back it.
> 
> Early 80s were my late teen yrs. and I was induced by those hair bands, Van Halen, Def Leppard, etc.  But then MTV came along and ruined it all.  Cool at 1st to see your faves, quickly it went down hill.
> 
> 90s and 2000s havent been very kind to my ears.  I have to admit I do like the Backstreet Boys(mainly cause DD got me listening).  There are a few good singers but few and far between, too far for me to listen to current radio.  Just call me old



I am a HUGE Al Di Meola fan, more so of his early to mid-career work.  But I love his later stuff too.

After Al, I like Jethro Tull, Emerson Lake and Palmer, Moody Blues.


----------



## Corinne

twokats said:


> Today was my darling Mom's birthday, so as she is finishing with her birthday party in heaven, I thought I would share a picture of her from our 2009 trip to the Lodge with another of our favorite people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Love you Mom and miss you daily"



Oh, Kathy, what a lovely photo.


----------



## Corinne

Well, I bit the bullet and booked the darn $361 fare--good thing too, because today the total was $381!!!!!!!


----------



## Muushka

Oh Kathy, the picture is priceless.  Two special people who are in Heaven.

Happy Birthday to Kathy's mom.


----------



## Corinne

Does anyone know what code to use to receive the DVC discount on the Disneystore.com site? I was on the member website, and it states we receive $15 off an order of $100, but there is no code. I was on the phone with Member Services to book Magical Express, and the gentleman helping me did not know, he did suggest the current code offered on the DS.com site, but often you may combine codes. Just thought someone might know.  Thanks!


----------



## tea pot

twokats said:


> Today was my darling Mom's birthday, so as she is finishing with her birthday party in heaven, I thought I would share a picture of her from our 2009 trip to the Lodge with another of our favorite people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Love you Mom and miss you daily"



Oh Kathy
What a wonderful picture. 
Prayers for you and Ranger Stan's Sweetie


----------



## tea pot

Corrinne
I know what you're going through. The air fairs from Boston have been through the roof!

Jimmy
This New England Girl loves Randy Travis
as well as a wide range of music.
 I was basically a old Folk Music Fan but now I'm dating myself.


----------



## sleepydog25

In answer to the music question:
- Classical (am partial to Aaron Copland, imagine that)
- Huey Lewis
- Bruce Hornsby
- Monte Montgomery
- Aerosmith (90s stuff mostly)
- Elton John
- Billy Joel
- Bonnie Raitt
- Cat Stevens 
- A fair amount from the 70s/80s/90s
- Just a small amount of current artists 
- Not a fan of hip-hop nor country for the most part


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday LeslieLou!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats
Love the pic.  Happy Birthday to your mom.  I feel like Muushka, what better place to celebrate a birthday than with our Heavenly Father.


----------



## jimmytammy

Keep the music likes coming.  So interesting, everyones likes.

Another I forgot to mention...Boz Scaggs, anyone know who Im talking about?


----------



## saintstickets

jimmytammy said:


> ...Boz Scaggs, anyone know who Im talking about?



Hmmm...seems to bring back a memory or two from my college days but I'm not sure...maybe someone can "lido shuffle" over here and give me the "lowdown" about Boz.  Then "miss sun" and I can put on our urban cowboy hats and "look what you've done to me".  

To add to the not-too-oldie goldies (in no particular order of preference)...
Foreigner
Bobby Darin
Kansas
Bread
Percy Sledge
Guess Who
Nothing in the (c)RAP genre
Queen
Carpenters 
CCR
Shania Twain
3 Dog Night
Monkees
The Manhattan Transfer
Carrie Underwood
Mickey Gilley
Journey
Beach Boys
last but not least - Jackie Evancho (bet most of you don't know this one)

I'm pretty eclectic in my music choices and there are many more I left out.


----------



## LeslieLou

Thank you for the Birthday wishes!

I'm more of a lurker than poster, but love the groupies and VWL!


----------



## DiznyDi

Kathy, Thanks for sharing the picture of your mom and Ranger Stan.  What a happy memory!

Music: Yes, I'm also a fan of Jackie Evancho
I love piano music: Dino, Yanni, Raul DiBlasio, David McClintock
Trans Siberian Orchestra, Manhattan Steamroller
Disney's Fantasmic, Spectomagic, Magic in the Streets, Event Music, Voices of Liberty, Candlelight Processional, The Music Behing the Magic
ABBA
Peter, Paul and Mary
Carly Simon
James Taylor
Beach Boys
Anne Murray
Pink Floyd
Eric Clapton
Dan Hicks and his Hot Licks
and someone new, The Piano Guys


----------



## Dizny Dad

Dan Hicks and his Hot Licks?  I'm surprised you would mention that!  Wow!

Anybody else remember them?  I don't even know if they are still playing.


----------



## tea pot

Dizny Dad said:


> Dan Hicks and his Hot Licks?



WHO??????


----------



## Muushka

LeslieLou said:


> Thank you for the Birthday wishes!
> 
> I'm more of a lurker than poster, but love the groupies and VWL!



*Happy Birthday LeslieLou!!!

Lurk no more!!  Come, sit out on the back porch with us!*


----------



## Muushka

JT, music?  Are you sure you want to open up that can of worms with me????

Eclectic.  Rock, classical, country-lite, Christian, Celtic, R&B, Motown

Some top favorites

Beatles 
Bare Naked Ladies 
Kansas 
Yardbirds 
Buffalo Springfield 
Celtic Women
Boston  
Off Kilter 
J Mellencamp 
Pretenders 
Crosby Stills Nash and Young, Buffalo Springfield, Hollies
Steely Dan 
Simply Red 
Lynard Skynard 
U2, Simon and Garfunkle 
Seal
Joni Mitchell
Journey
Phil Collins
Eddy Money
Seals and Crofts
Santana
Elton John (Pre-crazy, Tumbleweed Connection, Madman across the Water 
Rich Mullins, Keith Green, Michael Card, Petra, Buddy Greene (Christian folks) 
Mason Williams 
The Association
Eric Clapton
Heart 
Glen Campbell 
The Spinners 
4 Tops  
Allen Jackson 
Aretha Franklin

Sorry, too long, had to stop.  Can you tell I love music?

I hate to admit it, but I own a Zune, and 3 Sansa Clips and Mr Muush has his own collection of MP3 players!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Dizny Dad said:


> Dan Hicks and his Hot Licks?  I'm surprised you would mention that!  Wow!
> 
> Anybody else remember them?  I don't even know if they are still playing.



You guys lost me on this one ! 

I like quite a few off Muiushka's list too !


----------



## Muushka

We are on page 226!

Who wants to start the new thread??????


----------



## DiznyDi

MiaSRN62 said:


> You guys lost me on this one !
> 
> I like quite a few off Muiushka's list too !



Dan Hicks: From his website:
"Dan Hicks is still delivering the goods, wrapped in his own unique saddle blanket of gypsy jazz woven with western swing and threads of blues, bacon grease and bebop tying it all together."

Last Train To Hicksville is a really cool album.


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> Dan Hicks: From his website:
> "Dan Hicks is still delivering the goods, wrapped in his own unique saddle blanket of gypsy jazz woven with western swing and threads of blues, bacon grease and bebop tying it all together."
> 
> Last Train To Hicksville is a really cool album.



Diane!  A side we knew nothing about!!!

Speaking of music, here is my tip.

I keep a list of songs that I want.  About every 3 or so months Amazon gives $2 music credits towards purchases.  2 songs!

I just got Solitary Man by Neil Diamond (always loved that song) and Fairground by Simply Red.  FREE!

http://www.cheapcheapcheap.com/deal/Free-2-Credit-for-Amazon-MP3s/55095.html

Get Free $2 Credit for Amazon MP3s. Instructions below.
1. Copy this code: "HITUMBLR"
2. Go to this page, where youll find instructions for entering your code and full details about this promotion.
3. Shop for any MP3 song or album at Amazon MP3 between 2:00 p.m. March 29, 2012 and 11:59 p.m. Pacific on April 1, 2012 (Sunday night).
4. The $2 credit will be automatically applied to your order. The price on the site wont change, but you can check the order confirmation youll receive in your email to be sure you got the discount.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> We are on page 226!
> 
> Who wants to start the new thread??????



It's so fun to see how different threads go at such different paces.  

This one has such a nice leisurely flare to it.  I started this particular iteration back on May 5, 2011 - and here we are nearly 11 months later with still a good 8% of the typical 250-page lifespan of a thread to go.  

Over in the Dad's Club - since Nov. 2007 we've gone through 17 different threads.  The last 9 or so have been closed down in a month or less.  One - was shut down in a single day.  Leap Day.  We began at 12:01 am, and it got to 250 pages by around 9pm, and was finally closed at about 290 or so pages at 11:57pm.  Of course the goal was to burn through it and shut it down in a single day.  THAT thread was not for reading - it was just to see if it could be done... and it was.  

This particular one still has a good 20 pages of life in it - so I wouldn't worry too much about starting a new one just yet.  And at the pace it goes - I'd say a good month or two.  

I have enjoyed maintaining the travel dates for everyone the past 2 threads - but my DIS time has been slacking off considerably.  So I am going to suggest that someone else take on that fun task for the next go around. I'm currently maintaining 4 different threads similar to this one, so cutting down by 1 when the time is right can be a good thing.  What was once a post it the same day they came in kind of thing, has become once a week, or once every other week as I have time. 

While I do still enjoy the people and the conversation, I have been a bit lacking in desire to hang around as much as I once did.  It's one of those cyclical things.  Where for a time I was on here each and every day, I've tapered off.  It happened last year during the various family health crises we were dealing with - and the year before that during some other issues - and it has come back around once again.  I'm not saying I won't be around, because I'm not going anywhere - I'm just not as "into" the DIS right now. 

Muushka handed off the dates to me previously, and has since already handed off the birthdays, so I wouldn't suggest giving the trips back to her.  I kind of "stole" the thread starting from Eliza this last time - so perhaps she would like that part back?!?


----------



## jimmytammy

Its time for me to do my part...Stopher, when the time comes, I will take on the vacation dates


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> Its time for me to do my part...Stopher, when the time comes, I will take on the vacation dates



You're awesome Jimmy!    Thanks for stepping up so quickly. 
When the time comes - it's yours.  And I say thank you.


----------



## DiznyDi

Thank you Stopher for being the keeper of the vacation dates for this thread!

And thank you JT for stepping up so quickly to assume the task. 

You guys rock!


----------



## Berta

Thanks to all who have and those who will continue to maintain the threads...I will take my turn after I'm retired...or they kick me out of my classroom!

In the meantime, regarding the music thread...I am also all over the place. When running errands the other day, the classical pops station played "Dance of the Hours", and there I was, singing along with Allan Sherman: "Hello mudder! Hello fadder! Here I am at Camp Granada!"...those silly little parodies...found it on YouTube & played it for DD (16), who wasn't exactly sure about that one!!! hahahahaha

LeslieLou, happy belated birthday! (Sorry I missed it--I was in the grading cave yesterday!)

Good news on our home front...I have been accepted into a training program that will allow my students to receive college credit for their Chem class next year!! I have a seminar at Indiana University Bloomington this summer, and since DH also teaches this class already, we're already tweaking the curriculum. Geekiness abounds, I know...its ok to say it!

One more day of spring break...off to the grading cave again! Someone please send a St. Bernard if I don't come out in a few days...


----------



## jimmytammy

Congrats Berta!!


----------



## Granny

Hi Groupies!  

It's been a wild week for me...first week of regular office hour work in the last two years!    Of course, when I say regular office hours, it means the typical 9-10 hour corporate days.  But I am enjoying the work, and really enjoying the employment!

Unfortunately, it seriously curtails the DIS Board time.  I know you guys are here, and it's always great to come back and visit.  I hope that each and every Groupie and their families are happy and healthy.  

Berta...congrats on the college credit acceptance.   I have a daughter in college in Bloomington, so we know the area well.  Enjoy your time there!

Jimmy...as for music, I like all kinds...rock, pop, soul, reggae, country, blues.  About the only thing I don't like is rap music...sorry, but a melody is kind of a must for me to be able to call it music.  Call me an old fogey.


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> It's been a wild week for me...first week of regular office hour work in the last two years!    Of course, when I say regular office hours, it means the typical 9-10 hour corporate days.  But I am enjoying the work, and really enjoying the employment!



Hi Granny,

Glad your first week went well!


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Hi Granny,
> 
> Glad your first week went well!



Thanks for the kind words, Corinne.  


And for everyone....


*Happy April !!!*


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> It's been a wild week for me...first week of regular office hour work in the last two years!    Of course, when I say regular office hours, it means the typical 9-10 hour corporate days.  But I am enjoying the work, and really enjoying the employment!
> 
> Unfortunately, it seriously curtails the DIS Board time.  I know you guys are here, and it's always great to come back and visit.  I hope that each and every Groupie and their families are happy and healthy.
> 
> Berta...congrats on the college credit acceptance.   I have a daughter in college in Bloomington, so we know the area well.  Enjoy your time there!
> 
> Jimmy...as for music, I like all kinds...rock, pop, soul, reggae, country, blues.  About the only thing I don't like is rap music...sorry, but a melody is kind of a must for me to be able to call it music.  Call me an old fogey.



Granny, I can't think of a better reason for you not to be with us as often!

I am so glad your first week was a good one.  

Oh, and about the rap?  I'm with you, man.  
About the closest to rap that I come to liking is that song by Bare Naked Ladies song One Week!


----------



## Berta

Granny, glad things are working out well! (No pun intended!)

As far as rap goes...ICK...that type of "music" just doesn't do it for me...so I guess I'm part of that old fogey crowd too!! At least I have friends in the boat!

Back to school tomorrow over here...it will be a busy day, with all classes running a lab...

Hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny
Glad the new job is going well!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Let me echo everyone else's sentiments and say that I too am glad things went well for your first week back to work, Granny!  Just think, you get to do it a over again, starting tomorrow.  :good vibes  


No rap for me, either


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey guys!
Stopher says we are about 20 pages away from needing to start a new thread, so I will start it and will also take over the vacations list.  Can I get someone to do the birthday/anniversary page?


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> Hey guys!
> Stopher says we are about 20 pages away from needing to start a new thread, so I will start it and will also take over the vacations list.  Can I get someone to do the birthday/anniversary page?



Jimmy,
That job was officially handed over to me by our beloved Muushka on March 1.  So when you are ready, just pm me so we can coordinate our efforts to merge the lists in a timely manner.

If anyone wants to send me their anniversary dates to add to the birthdays, please do so.

Thanks and I hope everyone has had a great start to the month of April.


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats 
Sounds great!  I will PM you soon and we will coordinate our times.


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> Jimmy,
> That job was officially handed over to me by our beloved Muushka on March 1.  So when you are ready, just pm me so we can coordinate our efforts to merge the lists in a timely manner.
> 
> If anyone wants to send me their anniversary dates to add to the birthdays, please do so.
> 
> Thanks and I hope everyone has had a great start to the month of April.



Thanks Kathy!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Well, my daughter and granddaughter are with us as my daughter starts her new air traffic controller job today in Frederick, MD.

My daughter bought me some Yankee Candle scents which clip on to one's car vent, kinda like a clothes pin.  The scent?  Autumn Lodge!  So, I have a reminder of our beloved lodge everywhere I drive.

40 days until AKL GV with granddaughter too!  But who's counting?


----------



## Corinne

wildernessDad said:


> 40 days until AKL GV with granddaughter too!  But who's counting?


  ME!!!!!!!  We will be there at the same time! 

*Jimmy and Kathy* thanks for offering to do the trip list and b-day lists!


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> Hey guys!
> Stopher says we are about 20 pages away from needing to start a new thread, so I will start it and will also take over the vacations list.  Can I get someone to do the birthday/anniversary page?



I've said it before, and I'll say it again Jimmy.... you ROCK!


----------



## wildernessDad

Corinne said:


> ME!!!!!!!  We will be there at the same time!



Excellent!  I see that you will be at BCV!  Have a great time!


----------



## jimmytammy

stopher1 said:


> I've said it before, and I'll say it again Jimmy.... you ROCK!



I wish I could rock, been tryin for years, but the sound coming out of my guitar is more like noise than music.  Only kinda rockin I do these days is in a chair

Serious, all you folks have been great about keeping this thread alive, it's time for me to step to the plate and take a swing!


----------



## CaptainD

hey yall it's casey son of jimmytammy and tammync this is my first post ever


----------



## DiznyDi

Hey Casey! Welcome! So nice to see you here.  Don't be a stranger and come visit often.


----------



## Muushka

Wd, best wishes for your daughter's new job.  How exciting!



CaptainD said:


> hey yall it's casey son of jimmytammy and tammync this is my first post ever



*
Welcome to the VWL Groupie thread Casey!!*

*Ok, I'll bite.  Who is Captain D?????

Anyway, everyone is happy you are here!*


----------



## twokats

CaptainD said:


> hey yall it's casey son of jimmytammy and tammync this is my first post ever





Muushka said:


> Wd, best wishes for your daughter's new job.  How exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Welcome to the VWL Groupie thread Casey!!*
> 
> *Ok, I'll bite.  Who is Captain D?????
> 
> Anyway, everyone is happy you are here!*



Welcome, Welcome. . . . yes, Casey you need to come often and I agree with Muushka. . . . Who is Captain D???


----------



## twokats

We are adding anniversaries to the birthday list!

Please let me know your date and I will add it to my list which will go on the new thread when started!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*CaptainD *- How Cool to have you on board!  We need your fresh ideas and thoughts! 

(no, that was not a slam to all of us old farts that are set in our ways and sit in the corner with our arms crossed and a frown on our faces; well , , , maybe)


----------



## eliza61

My wonderful, loving husband of 25 years was diagnoised Friday with Acute myeloid Leukemia.  

I want nothing more than to grab him and run away to disney and pretend this is not happening.


----------



## stopher1

eliza61 said:


> My wonderful, loving husband of 25 years was diagnoised Friday with Acute myeloid Leukemia.
> 
> I want nothing more than to grab him and run away to disney and pretend this is not happening.



Lifting prayers up for you, for him, and your entire family eliza!


----------



## MiaSRN62

eliza ! omg....I am sending you a big hug and most heartfelt thoughts and prayers. Please know we are all here for you


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> My wonderful, loving husband of 25 years was diagnoised Friday with Acute myeloid Leukemia.
> 
> I want nothing more than to grab him and run away to disney and pretend this is not happening.



I can understand why you would want to run away with him.

Your husband is in our prayers and you are in our heavy hearts.


----------



## horselover

eliza61 said:


> My wonderful, loving husband of 25 years was diagnoised Friday with Acute myeloid Leukemia.
> 
> I want nothing more than to grab him and run away to disney and pretend this is not happening.



Oh Eliza I'm so sorry to hear this.           I will be praying for your DH & your family.


----------



## Corinne

eliza61 said:


> My wonderful, loving husband of 25 years was diagnoised Friday with Acute myeloid Leukemia.
> 
> I want nothing more than to grab him and run away to disney and pretend this is not happening.



Oh Eliza! I am so sorry please know I am praying for him and your family.


----------



## twokats

eliza61 said:


> My wonderful, loving husband of 25 years was diagnoised Friday with Acute myeloid Leukemia.
> 
> I want nothing more than to grab him and run away to disney and pretend this is not happening.



Eliza,
A BIG hug for you and him.  Prayers and either pixie or moose dust (your choice) are also being lifted for you both.


----------



## Inkmahm

eliza61 said:


> My wonderful, loving husband of 25 years was diagnoised Friday with Acute myeloid Leukemia.
> 
> I want nothing more than to grab him and run away to disney and pretend this is not happening.



I'm so sorry, Eliza.  I had to google acute myeloid leukemia to see what it was and I am encouraged that there is hope for your husband.  It isn't the death sentence that I remember leukemia as being when I was young.  Doctors these days can do amazing things!  I'll pray to God that he helps your husband's doctors to be successful with their treatment plan.   And I'll pray for strength for you to support your husband at this time.  If it were me, I'd feel exactly the same and want to run to WDW to ignore reality.

My FIL just had sugery last week to reconnect everything after he went through surgery and a year of chemo for colon cancer.  It was rough but he is still here and has a good outlook for the future! I'm sure all the people who prayed for him had a lot to do with the success of his treatment.

 Hang in there with your husband, Eliza,  and never give up faith.  We're here for you to vent when you need to.


----------



## DiznyDi

Prayers are being lifted heavenward for you, your beloved husband and your wonderful sons!  My God grant you peace and strength as you move forward with this diagnosis and your new 'normal'.  Come to us when you become burdened, we care.


----------



## twokats

Well, we are sitting here (I am working on clients tax returns) and watching all the emergency weather on Channel 5, waiting to see how close the current round of tornadoes are going to get to us.   It has been a wild afternoon of bad storms with several tornadoes near Ft Worth and in Dallas that sent truck trailers in the air like little toys.  Lots of damage in various areas.  We have had some hail, but so far the tornadoes are going around us.  Hope that keeps up, but the next band of bad storm is coming in fast.  I hear the thunder in the distance. 

Hope everyone else is safe and doing well!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza
Prayers going up for you folks.  You can count on us for prayers, you count on leaning on our Lord for comfort and restored good health.  I pray that the doctors and nurses that administer to your DHs needs have the healing hands of God, and His wisdom behind them to heal him completely.


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats
Stay safe.  Praying for all you folks safety in that area.


----------



## CaptainD

thank you for having me on 

CaptainD came from my middle initial d and my dad calld me Captain


----------



## Dizny Dad

Wow, what is it with the DisB site?  Yesterday I had such difficulty navigating to our thread, and when I finally arrived, my post never showed up!  Geeze Louise!

*Eliza *- My prayers for you includes that He gives you the strength to provide normalcy for your loving husband.  So often the only thing our loved ones with sudden compromising situations long for is the way life used to be.  Providing such is the hardest way to go.  Lean on Him; the strength He gives will be sufficient for you!

*twokats* - Thinking of you also.  I travel to the Dallas/Ft. Worth area from time to time.  Watching the truck trailers flying through the air last night was amazing.  We all hope all things are OK with you and yours.


----------



## jimmytammy

Please let us know all is well ASAP


----------



## jimmytammy

Captn. D
In the words of Dr. Nigel Channing...WELCOME, WELCOME, WELCOME!!!!!

Just remember this, what happens on the groupies stay with the groupies


----------



## Corinne

Kathy, I hope you and your loved ones are safe!


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> My wonderful, loving husband of 25 years was diagnoised Friday with Acute myeloid Leukemia.
> 
> I want nothing more than to grab him and run away to disney and pretend this is not happening.



Eliza,
I pray for your husband, you and your entire family.  I pray that your husband makes a complete recovery.


----------



## horselover

Welcome the groupies Casey!!               

Kathy - hope all is well with you.


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> twokats
> Stay safe.  Praying for all you folks safety in that area.





Dizny Dad said:


> Wow, what is it with the DisB site?  Yesterday I had such difficulty navigating to our thread, and when I finally arrived, my post never showed up!  Geeze Louise!
> 
> *Eliza *- My prayers for you includes that He gives you the strength to provide normalcy for your loving husband.  So often the only thing our loved ones with sudden compromising situations long for is the way life used to be.  Providing such is the hardest way to go.  Lean on Him; the strength He gives will be sufficient for you!
> 
> *twokats* - Thinking of you also.  I travel to the Dallas/Ft. Worth area from time to time.  Watching the truck trailers flying through the air last night was amazing.  We all hope all things are OK with you and yours.





jimmytammy said:


> Please let us know all is well ASAP





Corinne said:


> Kathy, I hope you and your loved ones are safe!





horselover said:


> Welcome the groupies Casey!!
> 
> Kathy - hope all is well with you.



Thanks everyone!  All ended well.  Sorry it is this morning before I could let y'all know, but we lost power at 5:00 p.m. and it did not come back until sometime after midnight!

The tornado in Dallas came within a mile of my DIL's work.  She said they watched it twist and turn.  The one near Ft Worth went way too close to where two of my Nephews work.  They posted video on Facebook.  One that was near Royse City came way too close to my DS and DIL's house where my granddaughters and DIL's mother were there by themselves.  When they saw it they ran for cover, but it missed them.  I heard that same tornado heavily damaged my Avon managers home just before in Forney, so my kids were lucky there.

Both the ones that come near my little town went either side of us and all we got was some good sized hail.  My DH and I were on the front porch watching it and I could not tell there was any damage from the hail, and not enough wind to even drop a few branches, but I will be getting out in an hour or so and see for myself what happened.  The town where I was raised about 10 mile from us got hit on the south side.  My brother wound up with part of his tree against his roof, but he said it was not enough to damage it.  

So over all, it looks like my family had the grace of God totally with us yesterday.  But it is also a normal spring in this part of Tornado Alley Texas!!!

Thanks for all your prayers while we were stressing.


----------



## Muushka

CaptainD said:


> thank you for having me on
> 
> CaptainD came from my middle initial d and my dad calld me Captain



Well allrighty then, Captain D it is!


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> Thanks everyone!  All ended well.  Sorry it is this morning before I could let y'all know, but we lost power at 5:00 p.m. and it did not come back until sometime after midnight!
> 
> The tornado in Dallas came within a mile of my DIL's work.  She said they watched it twist and turn.  The one near Ft Worth went way too close to where two of my Nephews work.  They posted video on Facebook.  One that was near Royse City came way too close to my DS and DIL's house where my granddaughters and DIL's mother were there by themselves.  When they saw it they ran for cover, but it missed them.  I heard that same tornado heavily damaged my Avon managers home just before in Forney, so my kids were lucky there.
> 
> Both the ones that come near my little town went either side of us and all we got was some good sized hail.  My DH and I were on the front porch watching it and I could not tell there was any damage from the hail, and not enough wind to even drop a few branches, but I will be getting out in an hour or so and see for myself what happened.  The town where I was raised about 10 mile from us got hit on the south side.  My brother wound up with part of his tree against his roof, but he said it was not enough to damage it.
> 
> So over all, it looks like my family had the grace of God totally with us yesterday.  But it is also a normal spring in this part of Tornado Alley Texas!!!
> 
> Thanks for all your prayers while we were stressing.



Oh my goodness Kathy.  What an afternoon TX had.  I'm so glad that you and your family are all safe.


----------



## cheer4bison

CaptainD said:


> hey yall it's casey son of jimmytammy and tammync this is my first post ever



Welcome Casey!  Delightful to have you officially aboard!  I remember meeting you twice at VWL in recent years.  So nice to see you online.


----------



## cheer4bison

If you are in real life as you are on the DISboards, Eliza, you are one strong, smart, and feisty woman.  You are the perfect person to see your husband through the challenging days ahead.  I'll certainly be sending good energy and prayers your way.  



eliza61 said:


> My wonderful, loving husband of 25 years was diagnoised Friday with Acute myeloid Leukemia.
> 
> I want nothing more than to grab him and run away to disney and pretend this is not happening.


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats
Glad all your folks are well


----------



## Granny

Eliza...heartfelt prayers and cyber hugs out to you and your family at this time.  May God bless your husband and provide comfort and strength in the journey ahead of you.


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi has only 23 more sleeps, then it is off to The World!


----------



## twokats

Dizny Dad said:


> DiznyDi has only 23 more sleeps, then it is off to The World!



And I will follow her 19 sleeps after that!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

We have only 241 more sleeps til our next...oh, nevermind


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> We have only 241 more sleeps til our next...oh, nevermind



It's OK Jimmy, we understand. . . . . .


----------



## Nicoal13

Eliza - I will keep your husband, you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## stopher1

Dizny Dad said:


> DiznyDi has only 23 more sleeps, then it is off to The World!



And I can't wait to see both of you in the World!


----------



## Disneyteers

129 sleeps to go here


----------



## jimmytammy

Disneyteers said:


> 129 sleeps to go here



I feel your pain

And a big WELCOME to the groupies!!


----------



## Muushka

Disneyteers said:


> 129 sleeps to go here



Whoa!  New Groupie!!  Welcome to our merry band!

*Happy Easter to all.  My personal favorite holiday.*


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> Whoa!  New Groupie!!  Welcome to our merry band!
> 
> *Happy Easter to all.  My personal favorite holiday.*


 Couldnt agree more!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Easter to a great group of friends!!!Our Lord is risen!!!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Easter to a great group of friends!!!Our Lord is risen!!!


*
He has indeed.*

Eliza, you and the Old Man are still in our prayers.


----------



## Inkmahm

Happy Easter!

My brother  and SIL are out of town so Dynaguy and I get to take two nieces and a nephew to church with us in the morning.


----------



## stopher1

Happy Easter friends!


----------



## wildernessDad

Happy Easter.


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Easter Groupies! *


----------



## CaptainD

happy easter


----------



## MiaSRN62

HAPPY EASTER MY GROUPIE FRIENDS ! A JOYOUS AND BLESSED DAY TO ALL WHO CELEBRATE !​


----------



## DiznyDi

He Is Risen!

Wishing all our Groupie cyber friends a very Happy Easter!


----------



## twokats

A Happy Happy Easter to each and every groupie!

We had a fantastic sunrise service (our sunrise starts at 8:30 am!!!) 
Then a very satisfying brunch.
A great Easter egg hunt for all the kids.
And a packed regular service.
Now I am waiting for the ham to cook and we will have a relaxing evening.


----------



## Muushka

We had such a nice Easter.  My ham started marinating in Coke.  Finished in a 275 degree oven covered in pineapple and brown sugar.  
Went to Easter services, had a great Easter dinner with 3 great friends (4 if you count Mr Muush!).  Good day.

Happy Easter all!

And Cap (that would be you, *Casey*, I have a bad habit of shortening people's names), 
Happy Easter to you too, our newist posting Groupie!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> We had such a nice Easter.  My ham started marinating in Coke.  Finished in a 275 degree oven covered in pineapple and brown sugar.
> Went to Easter services, had a great Easter dinner with 3 great friends (4 if you count Mr Muush!).  Good day.
> 
> Happy Easter all!
> 
> And Cap (that would be you, *Casey*, I have a bad habit of shortening people's names),
> Happy Easter to you too, our newist posting Groupie!


Dont feel bad Barb, I do the same thing too


----------



## Dizny Dad

So, another great Easter is a past memory, and Passover continues to offer meaning for many.  I hope all have found joy in connecting with family and friends during this wonderful time of year!

Now onward to another week of opportunity. . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

THE NEW THREAD WILL BEGIN TUES. THE 10TH AROUND 10:00AM. 
THE NEW NAME OF THE THREAD WILL BE...

VWL GROUPIES...YES, WE LOVE THE LODGE!!

  Twokats and TammyNC have coordinated times to get posts with birthdays and vacations close to each other.  Pics will be added soon after.

See yall on the other side!

BTW, I will re-post tomorrow just for those who may miss this


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> VWL GROUPIES...YES, WE LOVE THE LODGE!![/COLOR]



COOL!  Be there or be square!  Thanks Jimmy!


----------



## wildernessDad

I could use a Lodge fix right now.  It's nice to know that I own points there.


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> THE NEW THREAD WILL BEGIN TUES. THE 10TH AROUND 10:00AM.
> THE NEW NAME OF THE THREAD WILL BE...
> 
> VWL GROUPIES...YES, WE LOVE THE LODGE!!
> 
> Twokats and TammyNC have coordinated times to get posts with birthdays and vacations close to each other.  Pics will be added soon after.
> 
> See yall on the other side!
> 
> BTW, I will re-post tomorrow just for those who may miss this



Woo! Thanks JT!! See you there!


----------



## MiaSRN62

wildernessDad said:


> I could use a Lodge fix right now.  It's nice to know that I own points there.




I don't own points there but I'd like a Lodge fix too please ?!!!!

And thanks *JT *!!!!  See ya on the new thread !


----------



## soulmates

So FAR, our favorite resort hands down. We LOVED the theme, the big spaces, the room, the dinning...everything. Dying to go back...but we want to try every DVC resort once. Next up...BLT!


----------



## blossomz

Yippee!!  Just booked a quick trip to join some friends at the world!  Couldn't get the Lodge or Bay Lake so I'm trying out a studio at Old Key West!  Should be a fun few days!!


----------



## jimmytammy

WD  I could use one too(and Im glad I own all my pts there too)


Soulmates
Welcome to the groupies!!!

Blossomz
Way to go!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

blossomz said:


> Yippee!!  Just booked a quick trip to join some friends at the world!  Couldn't get the Lodge or Bay Lake so I'm trying out a studio at Old Key West!  Should be a fun few days!!



Awesome....used to be my "home" resort. I hope you enjoy. Totally different from the Lodge or Bay Lake.  I'm staying at OKW myself in about 3 weeks.  Have fun !


----------



## tea pot

Hello Groupies
Hope you all had a an Easter fill with blessings

*Jimmy*
Thanks for taking us on to the next thread...love the title.
*Twokats and TammyNC *thanks for keeping the birthday and 
vacation list.
Looking forward to a brand new page one

*eliza*
Please know that you and your husband are in my thoughts and prayers

Take Care and
See you real soon


----------



## jimmytammy

jimmytammy said:


> THE NEW THREAD WILL BEGIN TUES. THE 10TH AROUND 10:00AM.
> THE NEW NAME OF THE THREAD WILL BE...
> 
> VWL GROUPIES...YES, WE LOVE THE LODGE!!
> 
> Twokats and TammyNC have coordinated times to get posts with birthdays and vacations close to each other.  Pics will be added soon after.
> 
> See yall on the other side!


----------



## Muushka

Just a bump in case any other lost Groupies are out there.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muushka said:


> Just a bump in case any other lost Groupies are out there.



I wondered what you were doing over here in this old abandoned place; but it is good to leave the light on for those just back from other parts in life and wondered where we all wandered off to . . . . Thanks Muush!


----------



## Akima

Not sure if this is the right place to post this. (sorry noob on the forums)  My husband Rental01 (a DisDad here) , myself and DD 16 and DS 13 just became DVC VWL owners.  Oh first stay will be in January.  We are doing the 5K and DDCC.


----------



## Chuck S

Hi Everyone!

The post count of this thread is nearly to the maximum allowed.  Please continue your discussions in this new thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2907923

Thanks!


----------

